# Coronavirus: Possible Reset



## AgentOrange5 (Sep 14, 2020)

I am amazed (but not really,) at how little this is being talked about in US media. The Chinese coronavirus must be far more serious than is being let on. Foreign outlets are covering this far better, BNO Newsroom for one BNO Newsroom (@BNODesk) | Twitter

Looking at the official numbers of dead vs recorded, 42 dead vs 40 recovered, makes it a over a 50% death rate (however, I don't believe the official numbers, I think both death and recover rates are being vastly under-reported, and the death rate is most likely far less than 50%.) 

Cause of virus has been speculated as 1) naturally occurring-eating bats 2) naturally occurring-eating snakes 3) accidentally released by Chinese Virus-hit Wuhan has two laboratories linked to Chinese bio-warfare program 4) deliberately released by US (rumor running rampant on Chinese social media) 

Officially only 1,400 people have been infected, yet infected people have been found in 30 of the 31 provinces in China, yet China has put entire cities in lock down affecting over 50 million people (shutting down public facilities and subways) and in Wuhan have even banned all cars. In Wuhan, the epicenter, a 1000 bed hospital is planned to be built in 6 days, started 01/23/20 and a 1300 bed hospital planned to be built in 14 days was started 01/24/20. Seems like overkill if only 1,400 people were affected. With 11 million people in Wuhan, the risk of riots has to be extremely high (unless everyone is really sick and dying.)

The incubation period is supposedly 14 days (which is a dangerously long time in terms of spreading), yet 2 new cases in Australia would indicate a 16 & 19 day incubation period (as the people had landed in Australia from Wuhan on Jan 6 & Jan 9) Rumors are circulating the incubation period could be as long as 28 days.  Coronavirus spread accelerating in China, says Xi Jinping

"Unconfirmed" videos on You Tube from Wuhan would seem to indicate the situation is far, far worse than the official media is reporting. (people dropping dead in the street, hospital hallway filled with bodies, medical personnel crying and losing it.) 

I'm not sure what to think, other than I think the official media is definitely underplaying and even deliberately lying about the scope of this. I think the Coronavirus is very bad, although I don't know that it's "reset" level bad. But I just don't know.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Maxine archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: Coronavirus: Possible Reset


----------



## JimDuyer (Sep 25, 2020)

I don't know where the rest of you get your ideas for humor, but some very funny suggestions can arise when you take a look at the World Health Organization in particular, and their page titled: 
Coronavirus disease (COVID-19) advice for the public: Mythbusters   

found here: COVID-19 Mythbusters – World Health Organization 

All of their crap is copyrighted, but I'm claiming fair use for entertainment (sorry, educational) values in posting it.  Please only look at this indoors, and please wash your hands before and after you look at the following.

It's worth your time to skim down the page to the section titled:  

Fact:  COVID - 19 is caused by a virus, NOT by bacteria.

It's just above the part where they tell you not to drink bleach, and that mosquitoes don't spread it.

The image that accompanies this is of  what are apparently supposed to be three virus of Covid-19.  
One is very obviously smiling, another has a look that appears to indicate information that is not being
 shared with the general public - that is an enigmatic type closely resembling a  know-it-all, and the third is crying.   

First examine this, and then I will attempt to decipher the pictographs, in the same manner as any good field archaeologist or linguist would, when discovering cave pictures drawn very long ago.






If I were to attempt to decipher these images, much as I would any ancient pictographic language, then, reading left to right,
 we have "Some of us are happy, because we know what's really coming next, and we own part of the company providing the cure; we have a very relaxed attitude, bordering on cockiness, and our absolute lack of any concern for others; but the rest of you are crying, and will continue to cry."  

But that's just  my biased reading of course.
 In a situation such as the one we are facing, with people becoming ill and some even dying, who would have  the nerve to put up the image of a smiling Covid-19 virus?  The WHO, that's WHO.   (always wanted to do that).

And now, for those of you who have a watery mouth in expectation of 5G rolling out, and you being able to hack into it and spy on your drug-dealing prostitute neighbors, they have another image of Covid-19, but this time the three resemble bad guys drawn right out of a comic strip.  (So are they saying the virus can mutate?  Just kidding).






Is it just me or do these yellow virus representations have a vaguely Chinese look about them?

Not being racist, just asking a simple question, so settle down now.

Well anyway they have changed from alien green to caution sign yellow, so it appears they are becoming
a bit more evil looking when the dreaded 5G topic arises.

Hope you enjoy your stay (day).


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 28, 2020)

This guy hits many nails on the head with his videos, and does it with great humor.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpGjeOhhVOI_


----------



## Huaqero (Sep 28, 2020)

Bio-lab accident, bats, rats, pangolins ... Everybody has his own theory about Covid.

Well here is mine.
Yes, you can tell me it is silly, but, no, you cannot tell me it is 'wrong', unless you are a Wuhan-lab insider yourself who knows exactly how things unfolded.
However, noone is, we all get our information from the news and it is not consistent at all.

So, I tried to imagine a series of events that would make more sense. I came up with this and then I realised that the 5G hypothesis is only found in the 'Evil-Silent-Weapon' form, brought only to be easily dismissed and ridiculed.
_The 5G Accident possibility is never heard._ Maybe because it is exactly what has to be obscured, using the '5G-Weapon/Virus/Bio-Lab' nonsense smokescreens.

Below is a screenshot of my Corona-Hypothesis, taken from a YouTube comment I had made. I think it explains almost everything, but what do you think?


----------



## Jetsam (Sep 28, 2020)

While I don't want to talk about covid anymore, it's clearly a world wide operation. Which is so ridiculous, now how are we supposed to believe the various world powers can't agree with eachother? The cat has really escaped the bag this time. Not that it will do us any good.


----------



## Gold (Sep 29, 2020)

Few ideas I remember being discussed on the old forum.
One was that 5G didn't "cause" covid, but that symptoms some people experience from being around it crossed over with flu symptoms which cross over with CD.
Second was that the heavy metals in vaccines (and the ones in everything we're exposed to in general) are conductors and would work in tandem with the chip which would ride on the frequencies.
Third was that 5G wasn't actually, at least primarily, about another hit to everyone's health, but that because the sun is getting more and more intense by the year because of atmospheric degradation, it somehow interferes with wireless communications (something to do with UV radiation) and 5G would be necessary to overcome that. It would have the bonus of fucking with our bodies more and possibly having sinister tech ride along it.


----------



## irishbalt (Sep 29, 2020)

Huaqero said:


> Bio-lab accident, bats, rats, pangolins ... Everybody has his own theory about Covid.
> 
> Well here is mine.
> Yes, you can tell me it is silly, but, no, you cannot tell me it is 'wrong', unless you are a Wuhan-lab insider yourself who knows exactly how things unfolded.
> ...


yeah man, very plausible thesis, now how shall the many prove the criminality of the few


----------



## Starman (Sep 29, 2020)

Well, I guess this goes here...the meme war over mask wearing is heating up.

Check out this funny, spooky, dead-on music video "Paint it Vax" set to Rolling Stones' "Paint it Black"  
Nothing like a heavy beat to set your soul on fire.

Babylon is falling, Love is rising


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/ZD72YokMCegp/_


----------



## SonofaBor (Sep 29, 2020)

Through the threads I've looked at on SH 2.0, a number of writers have pointed suspiciously at the covid-19 thread as a harbinger of the end of 1.0.  @DanFromMN, bless his heart, called it fear or doom porn. KD chimed in a number of times, pointing out the game plan as he saw it. Definitely doom. And he's probably right. Everyone, or nearly everyone, who posted on that thread was struggling with their emotions and how to respond; so, it was emotional. Meaningful to many; doom porn to others-- who might have been far ahead of, say, me in their evolution.

I dropped out of the conversation when I realized we were either totally stuffed and ready to be "reset" or we would rise up with the help of higher powers (terrestrial or not).

I want to note for the record that I learned a tremendous amount from the thread. I also know that some heavy-weight thread producers on SH were actively involved in some high-level counter-espionage. I doubt the thread brought down SH 1.0-- simply because the information was available in so many places. If anything-- other than the life circumstances of KD-- brought down 1.0, it was the topic of stolen history itself. But then why is the subject sill alive on youtube? I don't know. I do mourn the loss of SH 1.0.


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 29, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> I doubt the thread brought down SH 1.0-- simply because the information was available in so many places.



I don’t think it was the content that brought it down, per se. it was the exponential increase in traffic and new eyes it brought to the site that may have caused it.

That is all under the assumption, of course, that it wasn’t shut down willingly by KD for one reason or another. For the sake of the argument, let’s assume it was what I said above.

Bots/shills/counterintelligence crawling the internet for CV19 discussions for the controllers alerted them to this site. Perhaps this was the first time “They” were made aware that this type of historical discussion was being had at such a high level. The level of content on YT pales in comparison to this site. I’ve spoken about this many times before, all the hidden history content on YT is repackaged shittier versions of the work done on here. That is why the site was taken down, and the YT guys weren’t.

There has been a fair amount of bookmarks and links I’ve found in doing research on this site that have since been wiped off the internet. We seem to be poking a historical bear that may not have been in the cards to be revealed to us yet.

This will probably be my only input on any CV19 topic here, mainly because I am sick and tired of the back and forth. The boot is clearly coming down in some sense, and it doesn’t do me any good spinning my wheels trying to determine who is to blame for it all. To me, it appears as if we are reaching the culmination of many multi-generational plans for dominance. However, I will also say that the offspring of the real power brokers and reset handlers that are currently in control seem to be “fumbling the ball at the 1 yard line” to use a sports analogy. The lazy spoiled hyper wealthy power players are fucking this up royally, and I don’t think it will go according to the plan.

Edit: I got my sports analogy wrong


----------



## SonofaBor (Sep 29, 2020)

I looked a few times at who was reading what. The vast majority of our readers on all threads, from summer 2019, were bots.


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 29, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> I looked a few times at who was reading what. The vast majority of our readers on all threads, from summer 2019, were bots.



I think "Yikes!" is the operative word for a response to that.


----------



## JimDuyer (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm reading "Plague of Corruption: Restoring faith in the Promise of Science" by Judy Mikovits.  If she's correct, and I think that she is, some of the players now in this are very highly connected with the big pharms, and it looks like its all about cashing in on our fears, at the expense of our economy.
I'm fairly sure it came out of the Wuhan lab, during their experiments on bats and covid.
Why does China seem to be making money while the rest of us are staying indoors as much as possible.   And what would it take to make the Chinese quit eating every disgusting thing that turns its back to heaven?


----------



## Jetsam (Sep 30, 2020)

I would have enjoyed this quietly but my phone died in the middle of the video so for the first time ever I went to SH on my actual computer and -weird- this post can't be found there. I laughed about the Bill Gates thing because I got into that argument just recently, didn't convince my adversary at all. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Potato (Sep 30, 2020)

Notice how when attacking "conspiracy theories" they always twist the message around to make it seem completely ludicrous, instead of actually answering any questions. I don't recall anyone ever saying that viruses were sent by 5G radio waves. As I recall, the theory was that it would mutate already present covid viruses and cause irritation of the lining of the lungs making people more susceptible. I'm having trouble finding the humor in the level of stupidity that is shoved down our throats. Here we are in 2020, with the internet that should make real scientific information available to us at the push of a button and yet we are buried in more lies and bullshit than ever.


----------



## Jetsam (Sep 30, 2020)

Sometimes you're tired of crying so a laugh feels nice.


----------



## pushamaku (Sep 30, 2020)

Nice to seem some politicians with some inkling of common sense.

​


----------



## JimDuyer (Sep 30, 2020)

Potato said:


> Notice how when attacking "conspiracy theories" they always twist the message around to make it seem completely ludicrous, instead of actually answering any questions. I don't recall anyone ever saying that viruses were sent by 5G radio waves. As I recall, the theory was that it would mutate already present covid viruses and cause irritation of the lining of the lungs making people more susceptible. I'm having trouble finding the humor in the level of stupidity that is shoved down our throats. Here we are in 2020, with the internet that should make real scientific information available to us at the push of a button and yet we are buried in more lies and bullshit than ever.


I think that you have made a very intelligent observation here.  And to add insult to injury on the scientists not sharing, nearly everything, every scrap of paper is locked behind a pay-gate, and all images are now to be paid for in advance or not available. And when they are available, they are in a very tiny size, while the original detailed ones are only circulated on the other internet - the one that the governments and scientists use.  Why do we pay for this and yet not get to see it?  Reforms need to be made.


----------



## pushamaku (Oct 1, 2020)

Great post over at r/C_S_T, titled "Mask Magick":



> I’ve been having issues discussing what’s actually going on, with my family / friends. I have only one friend who’s well versed in alternative thought, outside of the mainstream narrative. An illustration that I can’t shake, is how one of the layers of this covid thing, is to ensnare the entire world into a spell. There’s a ritualistic feeling embedded into these global mask mandates. We’re all participating in the same spell, and a valid question is, how do you protect yourself psychically / spiritually, while being forced to participate? I first got this idea from a Dark Journalist episode with Gigi Young. They were also discussing how the cognitive dissonance that goes along with covid, is a mind control method. There’s nothing but conflicting information about it, the intent being to keep you confused, so you listen to the doctors on TV, as new information ‘develops.’
> There are so many agendas at play here, and they’re the same problem-reaction-solution, divide and conquer tactics, just stepped up to the next level:
> Start stewing a civil war based on race: Check
> Create a mask V.S. unmasked division, adding fuel to the civil war: Check
> ...


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 1, 2020)

In Spain the Junta de Andalucia (Council of Andalucia - i.e. all of southern Spain) are trying hard to make the wearing of masks compulsory INSIDE PRIVATE HOMES. This comes following a campaign of lies claiming that the virus is being spread between family members and social gatherings with friends. Recently the Spanish government have invented a law that allows the authorities to enter private dwellings for the purpose of controlling the CV. I could go on about the dire situation in Spain, but I won't - it's too depressing. Everyday I wake up hoping to hear news of Sanchez's demise, but nothing ever happens.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 1, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> In Spain the Junta de Andalucia (Council of Andalucia - i.e. all of southern Spain) are trying hard to make the wearing of masks compulsory INSIDE PRIVATE HOMES. This comes following a campaign of lies claiming that the virus is being spread between family members and social gatherings with friends. Recently the Spanish government have invented a law that allows the authorities to enter private dwellings for the purpose of controlling the CV. I could go on about the dire situation in Spain, but I won't - it's too depressing. Everyday I wake up hoping to hear news of Sanchez's demise, but nothing ever happens.


No, Satan, sorry Sanchez, can't be killed with a virus.

Speaking of bizarre laws from Spain, our vehicle inspections are run by a Spanish company called ReTiVe, who spent millions of dollars opening up shop and now are the only ones authorized to ensure your "safety" at a cost of $30 per inspection, and then they always make you come back for some imagined failure and you have to pay another $15. 

This year they added a new twist.  They claim to be "helping" us cut down on car thefts, and so they inspect the  vehicle ID number on your dash. If it appears to have been super-glued in place or does not have the properly aged "rivits" securing it, they call it stolen and will not give you permission to drive it anymore. 

This happened to me yesterday. I have a 1998 Ford Ranger with 180,000 miles (not kilometers) on it.   I just use it to haul things around to my place in the mountains.  I have owned it for six years, and it was cleared to import into the Country 12 years ago, and they checked everything then, and it has passed the RiTeVe for the past 12 years without problem.   They now claim it looks suspect, that the "rivets" are not correct, and now I have to decide what revenge to extract upon them, whether that be legal or the trial by fire.   I tried patiently explaining that nobody would bother to steal the vehicle with that many miles and years on it, to no avail.  Modern people today do not understand just how easily older people snap, and how little regard they have for life, or the consequences of their actions.

For someone used to paying $2 for a simple inspection of brakes and things in the US, to this $45 round trip of failures for things such as cracked tail lights, leaking of oils of any type, even minor, or engine oil that has not been recently changed (they fail you for that as well), this CV crap is no big deal, just another day in Paradise.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 2, 2020)

Latest news: 48 hour notice of *complete lockdown in Madrid*. The suburbs have been under lockdown for the last 2 weeks. A lawyer has issued an injunction on the basis that it's unconstitutional. However, recently the government invented a 'law' which *exempts *them from abiding by the Spanish Constitution. The 48 hour notice is obviously to allow the virus to leave the city.

Also the Spanish Health Ministry has announced via its Farcebook page that *FLU VACCINATIONS WILL BE COMPULSORY* for the whole population. There were almost immediately 50 Likes and 4,000 Dislikes. There is no Flu pandemic or even epidemic. In fact they keep telling us the the seasonal flu has almost disappeared. This is just *GENOCIDE*.



Jim Duyer said:


> vehicle inspections are run by a Spanish company



You have my deepest sympathies. I could write a book about the problems I have had over the years with the actual Spanish equivalent. Here the car is not yours, it belongs to the government. You need special approval and installation by a qualified engineer (with report & certificate) just to install a roof-rack.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 2, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Latest news: 48 hour notice of *complete lockdown in Madrid*. The suburbs have been under lockdown for the last 2 weeks. A lawyer has issued an injunction on the basis that it's unconstitutional. However, recently the government invented a 'law' which *exempts *them from abiding by the Spanish Constitution. The 48 hour notice is obviously to allow the virus to leave the city.
> 
> Also the Spanish Health Ministry has announced via its Farcebook page that *FLU VACCINATIONS WILL BE COMPULSORY* for the whole population. There were almost immediately 50 Likes and 4,000 Dislikes. There is no Flu pandemic or even epidemic. In fact they keep telling us the the seasonal flu has almost disappeared. This is just *GENOCIDE*.
> 
> ...


First, sorry to hear about the lockdown.  I agree that it represents Genocide, because the flu shots often exhibit symptoms of the flu for a short period, and that sneezing and coughing will mean that you will not be allowed into public spaces.  I have not had a flu shot in the past 35 or more years. And I don't believe that will change anytime soon. 

I solved the problem with the Riteve inspection a*wholes - my buddy has some steel punches from when he went through the same crap. This weekend I will be punching the last six of my VIN into the frame, and problem solved.  Just have to make sure it looks aged, but that's accomplished with greasing it up, hitting it with a steel brush, and then telling them you did that to make the numbers pop out.  Works here.

Can you fly out somehow?   Because I for sure would get my ass and assets out if that happened here.  
Let me know if you need any good ideas on clandestine actions - my friends are very good at it.
I am a citizen of three countries, legally, and I have three valid passports - so if they try that here I will be gone for sure.  One of them is a dependency of Britain, so I used it when I travel to London.
I highly recommend it in these times.  Good luck my friend.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm currently researching the 'Spanish Flu' epidemic of 1918 for a post on SH. Talk about history repeating itself - it's uncanny, like they're using the same script now. "_Deja vu all over again._"

Leaving the country isn't an option unfortunately. If we get vaccinated (they'll have to catch us first,) then there's always the "Activated Carbon" (charcoal) option. It's really good at removing poisons from the body.

BTW, all children here have been made the property of the State. Any parents who refuse to send their kids to school, where they are wearing masks all day, being socially distanced and PCR tested in a quite vicious manner, will have their children taken away and placed in State institutions (and you can imagine what happens to them there.) Equally those who test positive are quarantined along with their families and schools are shutdown, followed, by the local area and then whole towns or cities.

Doctors and nurses have been forbidden to talk to the media - which is nuts as the media is totally corrupt and everything is censored anyway. The measure has been taken to discourage the 'Medicos por La Verdad' (Health Professionals for the Truth) movement from gaining even more members and from speaking out against what's happening.

Hospitals are once again overwhelmed with staff frantically making 'tick-tok' videos. Politicians of all sides are singing the same song now.

This isn't about Covid-19 anymore, it's something much darker and it's happened before almost exactly 100 years ago.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 3, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> I'm currently researching the 'Spanish Flu' epidemic of 1918 for a post on SH. Talk about history repeating itself - it's uncanny, like they're using the same script now. "_Deja vu all over again._"
> 
> Leaving the country isn't an option unfortunately. If we get vaccinated (they'll have to catch us first,) then there's always the "Activated Carbon" (charcoal) option. It's really good at removing poisons from the body.
> 
> ...


I for one would be interested in your report on the 1918 flu vs this current debacle.  Thanks for the info - yes, it does sound gruesome there.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 3, 2020)

*Correction*:

Madrid is being Locked-Up, rather than locked-down. There are already curfews in place that have destroyed the tourist and entertainment industries, but people are allowed out during the daytime. However, no one will be allowed to go out of Madrid or to go into it.

Over the last few days, thousands of Madrileños have left Madrid. The police didn't react quickly enough to prevent the exodus. Therefore, the virus, or 'bicho' as it is called here, has probably also left... if indeed it was ever there to begin with.

The government has invented yet another law, whereby any injunctions against the measures taken to control the virus can no longer be dealt with by the legal system - i.e. the judges. Instead, they must be dealt with at a 'higher level' - i.e. the politicians.

The Spanish government is now a dictatorship.


----------



## Silent Bob (Oct 3, 2020)

To get you started here is the original 1919 Boston Flu study, where the accidently showed that flu cannot be spread between people - ooops 

A few highlights from the attached pdf:
The volunteers were all of the most susceptible
age, mostly between 18 and 25, only a few of them
around 30 years old ; and all were in good physical
condition. None of these volunteers, 100 all told in
number, had "influenza ;" that is, from the most care¬
ful histories that we could elicit, they gave no account
of a febrile attack of any kind during the winter,
except a few who were purposely selected, as having
shown a typical attack of influenza, in order to test
questions of immunity, and for the purpose of control.

As the preliminary trials proved negative, we became
bolder, and selecting nineteen of our volunteers, gave
each one of them a very large quantity of a mixture of
thirteen different strains of the Pfeiffer bacillus, some
of them obtained recently from the lungs at necropsy;
others were subcultures of varying age, and each of the
thirteen had, of course, a different history.  

sions of these organisms were sprayed with an atomi¬
zer into the nose and into the
eyes, and back into the
throat, while the volunteers were breathing in. We
used some billions of these organisms, according to
our estimated counts, on each one of the volunteers,
but none of them took sick.

Then we proceeded to transfer the virus obtained
from cases of the disease ; that is, we collected the
material and mucous secretions of the mouth and nose
and throat and bronchi from cases of the disease and
transferred this to our volunteers. We always
obtained this material in the same way : The patient
with fever, in bed, has a large, shallow, traylike
arrangement before him or her, and we washed out one
nostril with some sterile salt solution, using perhaps
5 ce., which is allowed to run into this tray ; and that
nostril is blown vigorously into the tray. This is
repeated with the other nostril. The patient then
gargles with some of the solution. Next we obtain
some bronchial mucus through coughing, and then we
swab the mucous surface of each nares and also the
mucous membrane of the throat. We place these
swabs with the material in a bottle with glass beads,
and add all the material obtained in the tray. This is
the stuff we transfer to our volunteers. In this par¬
ticular experiment, in which we used ten volunteers,
each of them received a comparatively small quantity
of this, about 1 c.c. sprayed into each nostril and into
the throat, while inspiring, and on the eye. None of
these took sick. Some of the same material was fil¬
tered and instilled into other volunteers but produced
no results. 
In this experiment we
had little cotton swabs on the end of sticks, and we
transferred the material directly from nose to nose
and from throat to throat, using a West tube for the
throat culture, so as to get the material not only from
the tonsils, but also from the posterior nasopharynx.
We used nineteen volunteers for this experiment,
and it was during the time of the outbreak, when we
had a choice of
many donors. A few of the donors
were in the first day of the disease. Others were in
the second or third day of the disease. None of these
volunteers who received the material thus directly
transferred from cases took sick in
any way. 
Our next experiment consisted in injections of
blood. We took five donors, five cases of influenza in
the febrile stage, some of them again quite early in
the disease. We drew 20 'c.c. from the arm vein of
each, making a total of 100 c.c, which was mixed and
treated with 1 per cent, of sodium citrate. Ten c.c. of
the citrated whole blood were injected into each of the
ten volunteers. None of them took sick in any way.
Then we collected a lot of mucous material from the
upper respiratory tract, and filtered ' it through Mandler filters. While these filters will hold back the
bacteria of ordinary size, they will allow "ultramicroscopic" organisms to pass. This filtrate was injected
into ten volunteers, each one receiving 3.5 c.c. subcutaneously, and none of these took sick in any way.

The volunteer was led up to the bedside of the patient; he
was introduced. He sat down alongside the bed of the patient.
They shook hands, and. by instructions, he got as close as
he conveniently could, and they talked· for live minutes. At
the end of the five minutes, the patient breathed out as hard as
he could, while the volunteer, muzzle to muzzle (in accord¬
ance with his instructions, about 2 inches between the two),
received this expired -breath, and at the same time was
breathing in as the patient breathed out. This they repeated
five times, and they did it fairly faithfully in almost all of
the instances.
After they had done this for five times, the patient coughed
directly into the face of the volunteer, face to face, five différ¬
ent times.
I may say that the volunteers were perfectly splendid about
carrying out the technic of these experiments. They did it
with a high idealism. They were inspired with the thought
that they might help others.  
After our volunteer had had this sort of
contact with the patient, talking and chatting and shaking
hands with him for five minutes, and receiving his breath five
times, and then his cough five times directly in his face, he
moved to the next patient whom we had selected, and
repeated this, and so on, until this volunteer had had that
sort of contact with ten different cases of influenza, in differ¬
ent stages of the disease, mostly fresh cases, none of them
more than three days old.
We will remember that each one of the ten volunteers
had that sort of intimate contact with each one of the
ten different influenza patients. They were watched
carefully for seven days—and none of them took sick
in
any way.

Dr. McCoy, who with Dr. Richey, did a similar
series of experiments on Goat Island, San Francisco,
used volunteers who, so far as known, had not been
exposed to the outbreak at all, also had negative results,
that is, they were unable to reproduce the disease.
Perhaps there are factors, or a factor, in the transmis¬
sion of influenza that we do not know.
As a matter of fact, we entered the outbreak with
a notion that we knew the cause of the disease, and
were quite sure we knew how it was transmitted from
person to person. Perhaps, if we have learned any¬
thing, it is that we are not quite sure what we know
about the disease.​


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 4, 2020)

Silent Bob said:


> To get you started



This is excellent, many thanks. I'll add it to the list of things to read... just when you think you're getting near the end something else turns up, but this is great because it's eye-witness stuff which is very hard to find, rather than modern BS which is abundant.

Thanks again ?


----------



## Oracle (Oct 5, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> Through the threads I've looked at on SH 2.0, a number of writers have pointed suspiciously at the covid-19 thread as a harbinger of the end of 1.0.  @DanFromMN, bless his heart, called it fear or doom porn. KD chimed in a number of times, pointing out the game plan as he saw it. Definitely doom. And he's probably right. Everyone, or nearly everyone, who posted on that thread was struggling with their emotions and how to respond; so, it was emotional. Meaningful to many; doom porn to others-- who might have been far ahead of, say, me in their evolution.
> 
> I dropped out of the conversation when I realized we were either totally stuffed and ready to be "reset" or we would rise up with the help of higher powers (terrestrial or not).
> 
> I want to note for the record that I learned a tremendous amount from the thread. I also know that some heavy-weight thread producers on SH were actively involved in some high-level counter-espionage. I doubt the thread brought down SH 1.0-- simply because the information was available in so many places. If anything-- other than the life circumstances of KD-- brought down 1.0, it was the topic of stolen history itself. But then why is the subject sill alive on youtube? I don't know. I do mourn the loss of SH 1.0.


Well personally,I think it's high on the list of possible reasons.
  I agree there was some excellent posts made on there.
I used it as my go to place early on to get info and facts to redpill believers (in ceevee) with,not that they listened mind you in the majority. But didn't you see how it got swamped in Dribble that brought it up to over 200 pages really quickly?
  It became impossible to sieve through rubbish posts in the end to find one's that mattered.
I gave up, just like in #3 forum spies methods in KOTK's post.
    Here's my contribution to the fiveGCeeVee issue. (Not my video).
Warning,very depressing. I haven't made it to the end yet in one sitting.



	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020

See the video I posted.
It has an effect on oxygen in our cells as well as lungs .



Potato said:


> Notice how when attacking "conspiracy theories" they always twist the message around to make it seem completely ludicrous, instead of actually answering any questions. I don't recall anyone ever saying that viruses were sent by 5G radio waves. As I recall, the theory was that it would mutate already present covid viruses and cause irritation of the lining of the lungs making people more susceptible. I'm having trouble finding the humor in the level of stupidity that is shoved down our throats. Here we are in 2020, with the internet that should make real scientific information available to us at the push of a button and yet we are buried in more lies and bullshit than ever.




	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



Felix Noille said:


> I'm currently researching the 'Spanish Flu' epidemic of 1918 for a post on SH. Talk about history repeating itself - it's uncanny, like they're using the same script now. "_Deja vu all over again._"
> 
> Leaving the country isn't an option unfortunately. If we get vaccinated (they'll have to catch us first,) then there's always the "Activated Carbon" (charcoal) option. It's really good at removing poisons from the body.
> 
> ...


? Well you can bet if it's happening there it's coming to all of us. It is a global plan after all.
  It makes sense they start with one country and if they get push back it's in with the " peacekeepers" as a lesson for everyone else.
The aware people are way outnumbered anyway.
Without cosmic/divine interception (whatever you want to call it) this reset can't be stopped in that case. 
I can't see how anyway.


----------



## Silent Bob (Oct 5, 2020)

Also some nice historical images and articles from 100 years ago - there really is nothing new in the world.....


















Also a good article on the anti mask league of the day!

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/po...-during-spanish-flu-offer-cautionary-n1202111
That's when the Anti-Mask League was formed.

"People are tired of living under these restrictions, both the wartime restrictions as well as the epidemic control measures," Navarro said. "That's why that general grumbling about wearing masks spilled over into an actual organized protest movement in San Francisco."

Navarro believes the group had only one meeting in late January, which was attended by about 2,000 people who did not wear masks (although organizers at the time claimed that the number was more than twice that). Mrs. EC Harrington, who was identified as the group's chairman, urged the city Board of Supervisors to give residents "speedy relief" from the "burdensome" requirement, according to board's meeting minutes.

The group included influential business and community leaders, including a member of the Board of Supervisors, and "were able to organize fairly quickly because there'd been a lot of opposition to the mask order the first time," Navarro said.

Weeks later, the city's mayor rescinded the mask order after the persistent protests. In the end, the city recorded 45,000 cases and more than 3,000 deaths from fall 1918 to winter 1919, according to research by the Center for the History of Medicine.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 6, 2020)

Silent Bob said:


> there really is nothing new in the world.....



Absolutely. Just think, in 100 years if SH v12 is investigating CV-50 and looks back to all the 'historical data' and media coverage of the 2020 episode, then all they will see is the lies. Was the 1918-1920 pandemic anymore 'real' than this one? For all those who believe this is a reset, then it follows that there was also a reset 100 years ago... or was there?


----------



## Oracle (Oct 7, 2020)

Silent Bob said:


> To get you started here is the original 1919 Boston Flu study, where the accidently showed that flu cannot be spread between people - ooops
> 
> A few highlights from the attached pdf:
> The volunteers were all of the most susceptible
> ...


The methods used to get the samples from the sick patients...swilled mucus on the tray.......oh my god!
Thanks for the pdf.

Is this what's to follow the scamdemic and forced vaccination? Interesting that it's set in 2023


----------



## DanFromMN (Oct 7, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> I looked a few times at who was reading what. The vast majority of our readers on all threads, from summer 2019, were bots.


What the...?  That's really odd....


----------



## pushamaku (Oct 8, 2020)

German investigative committee reports on the Corona Virus PCR test pandemic. Legal challenges in the works?

​
https://www.corona-schadensersatzklage.de/


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 9, 2020)

Speaking of legal challenges -* MADRID IS FREE!*

The entire Community of Madrid is now out of lock-up after it has been declared illegal, unconstitutional and a breach of fundamental liberties and human rights, by the Superior Tribunal of Justice.

Every citizen that has been illegally incarcerated now has the opportunity to denounce the government. The penalty for each successful prosecution is 4-6 years imprisonment. Any fines that may have been issued during the illegal lock-up are now null and void. Some confusion still remains over the curfew and maximum gathering pf people regulations.

The government are meeting today to discuss their options for f-ing everything up even more. As one solicitor involved in the legal action stated: "They are all different dogs with the same collars."


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 9, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Speaking of legal challenges -* MADRID IS FREE!*
> 
> The entire Community of Madrid is now out of lock-up after it has been declared illegal, unconstitutional and a breach of fundamental liberties and human rights, by the Superior Tribunal of Justice.
> 
> ...


I really hope this is true and does not get overturned, here in the uk they are doubling down but a lot of peeps now seeing it for what it is or rather what it isn't!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020

This is a comment of mine from a blog that i follow(political satire, lets say!).

I was telling a friend that believes all this covid bollocks that it was just a cover for not allowing us out of the EU, if we go it will start a chain reaction that won’t be stopped, that can’t be allowed to happen under any circumstances!

In other news, or should i say not in other news, what happened to all the terrorists, i mean i am sure they are still there(cough, cough) but they have completely disappeared from the news cycle!

Looks like some peeps in Madrid have come to their senses, lets hope it is as infectious as the dreaded covid!


----------



## Magnetic (Oct 9, 2020)

I have a strong reason to believe that The Pandemic Scenario is a long time tested way of consolidating power by the elite before a catastrophic reset.  In 1666 at the height of the Black Death the king used it to acquire the assets of its citizens in an emergency measure where it would become the trustee of such assets until the Pandemic died down. I have reason to note that the Black Death spread too quickly to many disparate places and the nature of the deaths were unlike regular infections since for example a whole monestary healthy went to bed and all died that night.  Also there were weird stories of people dancing to death, mimicking animals, and other behaviors that sound like a disturbance of the mental apparatus of those exhibiting these behaviors.  Here is an interesting video about the events in 1666 in London  
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dng6Gz0aBOM_


	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



Magnetic said:


> I have a strong reason to believe that The Pandemic Scenario is a long time tested way of consolidating power by the elite before a catastrophic reset.  In 1666 at the height of the Black Death the king used it to acquire the assets of its citizens in an emergency measure where it would become the trustee of such assets until the Pandemic died down. I have reason to note that the Black Death spread too quickly to many disparate places and the nature of the deaths were unlike regular infections since for example a whole monestary healthy went to bed and all died that night.  Also there were weird stories of people dancing to death, mimicking animals, and other behaviors that sound like a disturbance of the mental apparatus of those exhibiting these behaviors.  Here is an interesting video about the events in 1666 in London
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dng6Gz0aBOM_



Skip to 10:06 for the London 1666 info.


----------



## Mabzynn (Oct 9, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Speaking of legal challenges -* MADRID IS FREE!*
> 
> The entire Community of Madrid is now out of lock-up after it has been declared illegal, unconstitutional and a breach of fundamental liberties and human rights, by the Superior Tribunal of Justice.
> 
> ...



It is a reset there's no denying it at this point...  The economic branch of the NWO (World Economic Forum) is pretty clear about it for those paying attention : The Great Reset.  Soon the military branch of the NWO (UN) will get involved when local governments fail on the compulsory bits.  Like Jim said... Get out now.  The only place worse than Europe right now is Australia.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 10, 2020)

Psycho Sanchez has declared another state of emergency in Madrid. The excuse is of course CV-19. However, hospitals in Madrid have been officially and publicly announcing that they are empty. All videos regarding this have been removed from Youtube. He has also made it quite clear that the legal ruling of the Supreme Tribunal of Justice means nothing to him whatsoever and he will do whatever he wants. This includes f*cking off from Madrid to Portugal (where there are no CV restrictions) for a 2 week holiday.

There were thousands protesting on the streets in Madrid yesterday, but Youtube took down all of the videos immediately. The police themselves are not happy as they believe they are being used for political rather than legal purposes ( - it's taken them this long to realise.)

There are currently 2 realities operating in Spain. One is a total fantasy created by the government, the media, the police and Youtube. The other is much more akin to reality. Fortunately, many more believers are returning to the latter from the former.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020



Magnetic said:


> In 1666 at the height of the Black Death



It was over by then. The height was spring and summer 1665. Source



Magnetic said:


> the king used it to acquire the assets of its citizens in an emergency measure where it would become the trustee of such assets until the Pandemic died down



Personally in my carefully considered opinion, that really isn't what happened at all.
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/the-betrayal-of-albion-part-4-the-great-fire-of-london.1667/
This is history being distorted to fit in with someone's theory.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 10, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> In other news, or should i say not in other news, what happened to all the terrorists, i mean i am sure they are still there(cough, cough) but they have completely disappeared from the news cycle!



"They" are in west-coast and other cities in the USA, operating under various SJW flags.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 10, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Leaving the country isn't an option unfortunately. If we get vaccinated (they'll have to catch us first,) then there's always the "Activated Carbon" (charcoal) option. It's really good at removing poisons from the body.



Yes its very good, but not for removing toxins from the body, it only works locally in the intestine, absorbing toxins before they can enter.


----------



## feralimal (Oct 10, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> I looked a few times at who was reading what. The vast majority of our readers on all threads, from summer 2019, were bots.


How do you check that?


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 10, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Yes its very good, but not for removing toxins from the body, it only works locally in the intestine, absorbing toxins before they can enter.



You may be interested in this:
Patients with end-stage renal disease have been using it as an alternative to dialysis. It binds to urea and other toxins in the blood stream.

Everyone should be interested in this:
Essential First Aid Item: Activated Carbon for Poison Emergencies

Its recommended NOT to take it before or after vaccinations. In other words - it screws up vaccinations ?


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 10, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Patients with end-stage renal disease have been using it as an alternative to dialysis. It binds to urea and other toxins in the blood stream.



I think they imply that in dialysis patients they inject the carcoal directly into the bloodsttream?


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 10, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> I think they imply that in dialysis patients they inject the carcoal directly into the bloodsttream?



Well, I'm no doctor, of course, so I don't really know. However, we have a cat who was diagnosed with level 3 (out of 4) renal failure 2 years ago. We give her charcoal mixed with her food (and she also gets CDS.)  By now she should be either dead or on daily injections of drugs, but she has remained stable. Also Mrs Felix tends to get stung by wasps a lot (she is a delicate flower ??) and she always puts charcoal on the site of the sting and it doesn't swell or give any pain.

(How's this for off-topic-ness?)


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 10, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Well, I'm no doctor, of course, so I don't really know. However, we have a cat who was diagnosed with level 3 (out of 4) renal failure 2 years ago. We give her charcoal mixed with her food (and she also gets CDS.) By now she should be either dead or on daily injections of drugs, but she has remained stable. Also Mrs Felix tends to get stung by wasps a lot (she is a delicate flower ??) and she always puts charcoal on the site of the sting and it doesn't swell or give any pain.



It works wonders systemically via inhibiting toxin uptake from intestine into the liver and it can reduce burden on the kidneys that way as well, as water-soluble toxins are excreted through the kidneys after going through the liver. Both liver and kidneys get overburdened once the intestinal wall loses it's integrity and bacterial and other toxins go through.

Your healthwyze link brought back some memories, I used to be in contact with Sarah a decade ago, learned a lot from her.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 10, 2020)

feralimal said:


> SonofaBor said:
> 
> 
> > I looked a few times at who was reading what. The vast majority of our readers on all threads, from summer 2019, were bots.
> ...




I believe, I looked at forum member activity and guest activity. The first thing I recall was that the guests were all over the site. I also noted they were always active in similar numbers. I'm not a computer person, but I've learned how to operate them by trial and error over 35 years or so. So, I went into a bit of an investigation. I can't recall how I did it (yes, my clumsy approach to computers), but I traced the guests. I would find "google" or some other big tech source. I watched this activity for a couple of weeks. It seemed to me that based on the uniform behavior and their origins that they were in all likelihood AI bots, collecting information for incorporation into whatever projects their engineers had programmed them. It is possible I was wrong, but at the time it seemed pretty clear.

I want to add that I believe many major sites have a vast number or bots and/or shills. Back during the days of the Iraq War, I would read the liberal blogs-- such as dailykos. I never or very rarely wrote threads. I rarely if ever commented. But, the people who wrote were angry about the wars, the catastrophic destruction of the enivornment, etc. I shared and continue to hold those views.  I returned to the site less and less as angry, interesting posters started to disappear-- sometimes with a big parting shot and sometimes quietly. In any case, around 2016, I was fed up with the democratic establishment; I could no longer sublimate my own frustration under the learned cynicism that the President, at that time, encouraged and embodied. I posted a thread with an inflammatory but somewhat obscure historical title. I wrote the thread in a chaotic and satirical fashion-- complete with a poll that made no sense (on the surface) with numbers out of order. But it was clearly against the major powers in the party. The reaction was quick. Within 10-30 minutes, there were about 40 posts. Maybe one or two seemed like real people. The others were strange. They would pick up on a historical fact in my thread and riff on it while attacking me personally. Others would attack my avatar name. Some called me a ... (what's the term for an intelligence agent who goes undercover for a long period before springing an event?) Oh well, it was striking insofar as "their" responses all seemed to be like those of computers. Nowadays, I go back there and look at the site to see the "progress." The names of the thread writers all seem like bot-like names. the titles, everything, seem completely manufactured. The fellow, Kos, who started it, seems to have dropped out of the picture entirely. Perhaps paid off. His original purpose, now entirely co-opted. Something like that might of happened or might happen again with stolenhistory.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 10, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/the-betrayal-of-albion-part-4-the-great-fire-of-london.1667/


A bit off topic but this "event" plays like most other "events", 911, a day later the comes the patriot act, 7/7(uk terror), a day later and we get the terrorism act, i am sure that after the 1666 london fire a papul bull, or revision of the Unam Sactum was enacted.

My mistake in 1666 it was the cest qui vie trust act, the one that puts into trust all of our collective lands and renders common law null and void, has lots to do with the birth certificate scam!

Round and round the story goes, where it ends nobody knows.

This is the company who rights the words for these act's and has done for a very long time,

https://www.google.com/search?q=uni.....69i57j0l7.3897j1j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
Any guesses who "owns", who it is a subsidiary of??

My guess is all roads lead to Rome!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020



SonofaBor said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > In other news, or should i say not in other news, what happened to all the terrorists, i mean i am sure they are still there(cough, cough) but they have completely disappeared from the news cycle!
> ...


Sadly i think this is the case, they have tried here in the uk but there are not many takers, there was a supposed "million man march" planned in august in London but i think it attracted about 300(very poor show).

Although i do think something is planned as the are BLM tags outside some of the highstreet shops in the city i live in, i am sure this is how stuff gets targeted by the gang-stalking phenom!


----------



## EastGhostCom (Oct 11, 2020)

I now see this warning atop this post -- "Please edit the content leave only what is relevant to the OP and the 1918 Pandemic."
I believe everything below is entirely relevant to the OP and 1918 Flu but presents an entirely alternative view that expands to today.  It directly addresses the 2020 pandemic directly mentioned in OP and also directly highlights the "purim" or "ethnic cleansing" also directly mentioned in OP.
Editing content below to "leave only what is relevant" would gut the purpose of this response which is to offer a wholly alternative view and that would seem tantamount to fraud of claimed website purpose.
Shall this post become its own topic?  I think that would also weaken it, by removing the contrapoint which is the extremely well researched OP.
I hope my response below remains intact and is taken not as any insult, denigration or mislead, which it is not, but as diametrically adjunct information and wholly alternate view supported by worthy, researched sources, including several published authors, licensed doctors, the Vatican, US Military and Harvard Univ.




OP contains wonderful information, but an entirely alternative view is absent.

Arthur Firstenberg's book INVISIBLE RAINBOW posits that this and other major "outbreaks" are directly corollary to major electrifications of the Earth.  The causal link between 5G and COVID is becoming immense although too many have never heard about this.  TOXI has a major section on this topic.

Summary PDF of INVISIBLE RAINBOW compiled by Claire Edwards former UN translator.

WHAT REALLY MAKES YOU ILL book by Lester and Parker amazingly shows the false and history of "virus" that has misled nearly everyone into believing in the boogeyman that is called a virus.  Try to find any simple, real picture of any virus, anywhere, from anytime, and start there with your gnawing pursuit.  Again, toxi has lots of info on this topic.

DR ANDREW KAUFMAN youtubes go deeply into this topic.

THE CONTAGION MYTH book by DR TOM COWAN also outs the age-old Jesuit trick called Virus, and the ever-growing monster that is a true poison, Vaccines.

Fauci is deeply, life-time Jesuit-trained.
Trump is Jesuit-trained.
Jesuit Pope, first time ever we're told.
Virus means poison.
Vatican means snake-pit.
Vaccine means venom.
Watch the exceedingly curious reading by Trump of THE SNAKE poem.
Trump reads THE SNAKE
(Apparently Karma still requires They tell you what They are, what They are planning.)
Jesuits are historically known poisoners.
Jesuit blood oath is to "extirpate" all Protestants, Masons and non-Catholic heretics.

What may happen when enough finally, truly WTFU ?
If the opposite happens, there Will Be another world-wide Genocide.

Also look at Holly Seeliger's amazing work on SALEM WITCH TRIALS, BIOWARFARE, and our current, age-old predicament (those links posted at bottom of this post).

One extremely telling Awful Truth is the DoD "Implementation Plan for Pandemic Influenza", which Trump et al are following to the letter.

Available at
2006 DoD Influenza Pandemic Planning Document

Or still downloadable directly from the military --
2006 DoD Influenza Pandemic Planning Document

Also very telling is the Lucifer Throne -- google "Vatican Lucifer Throne" and WTFU






HOLLY SEELIGER'S (AND JAN IRVIN'S / LOGOS MEDIA) AMAZING RESEARCH INTO SALEM WITCH TRIALS, RELIGION, ROYAL SOCIETY, AND GENOCIDE, WHICH INCLUDES 1918 INFLUENZA PANDEMIC, ALL OTHER PANDEMICS, AND OUR PRESENT COVID FRAUD.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zNxQ2WveUw_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMf-mNIj8Bk_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT80AH9RBQQ_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SEIYosasEM_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25FXg05u928_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpcfUnf3EmQ_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj5j59yc3xE_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnFkzEa_svc_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDOdSxMCSBY_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re6AX1ZYElM_


UnSpun 121 - Secrets of the Royal Society, pt. 3: from Economics to Social Engineering

UnSpun 123 – Secrets of the Royal Society, pt. 4: “Modern Program”


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 11, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Is this what's to follow the scamdemic and forced vaccination? Interesting that it's set in 2023




The most in-your-face (potential) disclosure show regarding the current pandemic is a movie called Utopia. I did a search but didn't see it mentioned yet on this site.
It's a conspiracy theory movie in which a corporation has a depopulation agenda and creates a superflu to achieve their goal. The virologist that was forced to create the virus served his purpose and was locked in an asylum which burns down killing all patients. Before he died he spilled the beans on the whole operation and evil plan in a comic book called Dystopia. The sequel comic book was called Utopia which reveals key players and the end goal.
A group of cosplay fanboys figure out the clues in the comic books and have to fight to survive as the corporation tries desperately to tie up any loose ends that would expose them.
If you haven't seen the first season (8 episodes), I recommend watching it for an eye-opening perspective on our current headlines. Parts of it are hard to watch and violently graphic but probably truer than anyone wants to believe.


----------



## Silent Bob (Oct 11, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what's to follow the scamdemic and forced vaccination? Interesting that it's set in 2023
> ...




The original UK version is much better (made in 2013), I posted about this on the old SH site - very interesting how close they were to what is happening now 7 years ago! Here is a 3 min summary of season 1 (spoilers so maybe avoid if you want to watch it all!)

The plot involves them creating a fake virus outbreak, which they call Russian Flu. It shows how government health officials are blackmailed/bribed/threatened into going along with it. The vaccine is the goal, it is called Janus and is designed to sterilse 95% of the human race. The drug company making the vaccine is called 'Covat', very simliar to Covid! The first fake wave doesn't scare people enough so they release a real virus for the 2nd wave in season 2. There is also a Sandy Hook style shooting in Season1 which was shown just after the real event happened. Very interesting. I'll post a few key clips after the S1 summary.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz22hgHCCZM&ab_channel=Channel4_


The 'Sandy' hook incident, all so they could frame Grant and have everyone looking for him.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDu-b46N3gQ&ab_channel=B0BtheM00_


In S2 this is the guy on his way to release the real virus, showing us just how these people think. Lovely chap.....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcx-nf3kH_M&ab_channel=AugustoJacquier_


This deleted clip is very interesting. It has the UK health minister trying to persuade one of the big pharma guys to go along with 'V' day. This is where every country in the world gets the vaccine together, rather than wealthy countries getting it first. How noble.....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kovyzfSE7vc&ab_channel=Channel4_


Meanwhile, back in the real world we have this - just a coincidence, nothing to worry about...... So in Utopia we have an organisation called Covat and in reality we have an organisation called Covax. So far the US hasn't joined, just like Niall Maddox (Trump?)..... This is getting silly now!

https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-...ovid-19-vaccine-to-poor-countries-11602240471
'The initiative seeks to distribute vaccines to countries that can’t produce or easily purchase them on their own. The European Union, U.K. and Japan are among the supporters of Covax. Until now, the U.S., China and Russia had all stayed away. The U.S. last month ruled out joining Covax. 

The Trump administration said it wouldn’t be “constrained by multilateral organizations influenced by the corrupt World Health Organization and China.”

The U.S. said that it would focus on bilateral efforts with international partners and that it would consider supplying vaccines to other countries after Americans are immunized.'


----------



## feralimal (Oct 11, 2020)

In other predictive programming, have you seen this from Boris Johnson's (UK Prime Minister) father, Stanley:
_View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Virus-Stanley-Johnson/dp/1913606309_


The plotline is that 'a government releases a virus as an excuse for population control through a forced vaccine'.  Written in 1982.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 11, 2020)

Silent Bob said:


> Whitewave said:
> 
> 
> > Oracle said:
> ...



I think this is just part of the fear project, there is no virus and never will be( i am willing to eat my words of course), see if i put my self in there twisted position and had an actual virus what would be the point of faking it to make it, i would just release it, if the point of the virus is to cause mayhem, depop or whatever then surely a real one would have a lot more impact than a fake one.

They have been running these projects for years and in my opinion it is just mockery of how most peeps are dafter than brushes.

This is "our" current prime mincers dad, the venerable Stanly Johnson,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Johnson_(writer)
Here is a book he wrote in 1982,

_View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Virus-Stanley-Johnson-ebook/dp/B08B4XKNJ6_


Someone is having a right old giggle!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020



feralimal said:


> In other predictive programming, have you seen this from Boris Johnson's (UK Prime Minister) father, Stanley:
> _View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Virus-Stanley-Johnson/dp/1913606309_
> 
> 
> The plotline is that 'a government releases a virus as an excuse for population control through a forced vaccine'.  Written in 1982.


Haha, i just posted the exact same thing!


----------



## 6079SmithW (Oct 12, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Felix Noille said:
> 
> 
> > https://stolenhistory.net/threads/the-betrayal-of-albion-part-4-the-great-fire-of-london.1667/
> ...


Hi Citizenship, 

The march you're referring to was the Unite for Freedom march 
In August there were 40,000 people at the march, I watched it live on ruptly for five hours..

The most recent march, there was closer to 60,000. I was there!

We are not as lonesome as we are made to believe .

Luke

	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2020

On the last forum, this thread got out of hand... We were trying to theorise what the motive was, I think this motive has been blown wide open of late.

Though few people noticed

	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2020

I think the answer lies here.

As soon as Dr Shoning got on stage at the London march in September to speak, the riot police smashed the fuck out people and pulled the sound desk to bits. 

They didn't mind David Icke, Piers Morgan et al speaking - but this guy - they had orders to silence him at all costs... Why? Because he's found them out.

Go to SEVEN minutes in please


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRJt4Cw4lC8&t=700s_




He was later arrested, and had his mobile and laptop taken. He was released after 23 hours (no charges) but they have kept (stolen) his devices.

Very disturbing indeed. 

Arrest video below.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gurnp8qgEWo_




On a positive note, I really believe in the Hundredth monkey affect. 

Because of people like us, _the people _are waking up.

Here is some really good news!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr04gHbP5MQ&t=379s_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOfJv6tpiMA_


Apologies for not contributing much, I am under a lot of stress, financial hardship etc - so it's hard to find time/energy!


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 12, 2020)

6079SmithW said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Felix Noille said:
> ...



Yes i do agree with this premis, it's about money always has been and always will be, however i think in the last couple of years with the rise of personal recording equipment, there are loads of folks turning up to police stations knowing well in advance that their right are going to be abused and that the police will lie on camera to try and convince them that they are breaking the law, criminals always use the same projection technique of accusing you of what they are doing, all of this leads me to thinking that they are now, for want of a better term "bricking it" because they have been exposed, all acts and statues are mere contracts and because they have not been fully disclosed they are in effect null and void, if enough know this the whole system collapses and we will have no choice but to go back to our roots and use a common law system, like he says above common sense/common law.



You have to take into account what the lockdowns are achieving, non communicating, isolation and fear, lots and lots of fear, and in a time when you would think that extra protections for the vulnerable elderly folk need it the most, they have been almost removed entirely!

Anyways the cycle is like this, Boom, bust, consoldate, over and over again.

I too have a bit of faith in the hundreth monkey theory , it is why technology is so pervasive, the kids in my street are only about five years old but can operate an ipad better than I and i am no stranger to computers!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2020



6079SmithW said:


> Hi Citizenship,
> 
> The march you're referring to was the Unite for Freedom march
> In August there were 40,000 people at the march, I watched it live on ruptly for five hours..
> ...


No the one i was referring to was the one formed by some minority(i try to use inoffensive word but there is none) in brixton with some very military looking uniforms, just like the black panthers used to dress up like.

I know the one you are referring to, the press had it as 15000 conspiracy theorists protest at trafalger square.

I have never trusted Ikce, i saw him on the Terry wogan shaw on the bbc in the early nineties and even read a few of his books but always new where he came from, if you can tell the truth you do not get a primetime slot on the bbc, and he looks a bit to much like david rokkerfella


----------



## Oracle (Oct 13, 2020)

Do you know if these videos are backed up on Bitchute or anywhere else?
I would like to watch some of them but can no longer watch youtube without bending over to their privacy invasion. 
Edit:Ah, ignore that,it seems I can watch these embed's.Thanks for posting.


EastGhostCom said:


> I now see this warning atop this post -- "Please edit the content leave only what is relevant to the OP and the 1918 Pandemic."
> I believe everything below is entirely relevant to the OP and 1918 Flu but presents an entirely alternative view that expands to today.  It directly addresses the 2020 pandemic directly mentioned in OP and also directly highlights the "purim" or "ethnic cleansing" also directly mentioned in OP.
> Editing content below to "leave only what is relevant" would gut the purpose of this response which is to offer a wholly alternative view and that would seem tantamount to fraud of claimed website purpose.
> Shall this post become its own topic?  I think that would also weaken it, by removing the contrapoint which is the extremely well researched OP.
> ...





SonofaBor said:


> I looked a few times at who was reading what. The vast majority of our readers on all threads, from summer 2019, were bots.


Last night I did the same and there were 15 facebook bot's in a row reading !first time I've seen that,someone must have posted something very touchy!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020

I have never trusted Ikce, i saw him on the Terry wogan shaw on the bbc in the early nineties and even read a few of his books but always new where he came from, if you can tell the truth you do not get a primetime slot on the bbc, and he looks a bit to much like david rokkerfella

View attachment 1165

View attachment 1167
[/QUOTE]
And David Rockefeller in this pic reminds me of Soros!
Around and round the merry-go-round go they.


----------



## Skydog (Oct 17, 2020)

I’ll apologize right out of the gate for what I’m about to do as I was on record early on 2.0 about quitting Rona-posting for good. But in my humble opinion - this is too important to be left unsaid - or rather - passed along / reposted to our little cohort here.

And sorry if this has already been linked / posted on 2.0. I didn’t see anything come up after a few quick searches - but as I’ve said before - I’m not that strong of a searcher.

The link below contains both a video and transcript below the video for those readers out there (ie probably most of us). Dr. Reiner Fuellmich seems to be the real deal - reputable trial lawyer who took on DB and WV. If someone knows otherwise / please prove me wrong - as I personally believe this is the best chance that I have of turning at least one of my mainstream friends over to the bright side.

Lawyer Dr. Reiner Fuellmich: The Corona Fraud Scandal Must Be Criminally Prosecuted For Crimes Against Humanity - FIAR - News


----------



## Skydog (Oct 22, 2020)

Here I go with my Rona-posting again, but when you stumble across a precious little info-diamond in the rough, no matter how small you think it may be...you are supposed to pick it up and bring it into show-and-tell...for all our cohort to see. 

I've been a fan of Mark Knight @ Waykiwayki for years - and thoroughly enjoy his most recent series - Elite Full Throttle (Parts 1 - 10 - so far). The series casually destroys the absurdity of the COVID-narrative with the utter wit, intelligence and sarcasm - that frankly only a person with such a proper British accent can bring.

The video is relatively long - so I'll cut-to-the-chase scene @ 40:45 in - right near the end.

Mark says he recently spoke with somebody high up in the intelligence services (sure, take that with a grain of salt - no doubt - but I trust him as much as one can trust any online personality that they have never actually met before for what it's worth) and then he goes on to make the following comments/observations: 

- COVID is a tool for control;
- Masks are really for the eye recognition to really sync up;
- Vaccines will have nano-technology;
- 5G will excite that technology;
- There is a population reduction coming; and
- Vaccine nanotech will also be used to track you.


Look - I've heard most of the above in bits and pieces before, so perhaps it's not as alarming as I'm making it out to be.

However, I don't recall seeing these points made as clearly and concisely as they are made above.

And if there is some sort of larger reset/catastrophe coming - and everyone (who survives at least) will be wearing masks afterwards anyways (e.g. low air quality/methane gas releases etc.) - it sure would be handy to have the technology in place to: 1) locate survivors in the first place; and 2) be able to identify them with such ease. 


_View: https://youtu.be/74vZOFgYlEM_


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 22, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Speaking of legal challenges -* MADRID IS FREE!*
> 
> The entire Community of Madrid is now out of lock-up after it has been declared illegal, unconstitutional and a breach of fundamental liberties and human rights, by the Superior Tribunal of Justice.
> 
> ...


WONDERFUL!  
BTW - I beat the new serial numbers in my truck and finally passed the inspection.
So, watch out Costa Rica, I'm back on the road!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020



Jim Duyer said:


> Felix Noille said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of legal challenges -* MADRID IS FREE!*
> ...


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 23, 2020)

Jim Duyer said:


> WONDERFUL!



Not so wonderful. See my later post.



Jim Duyer said:


> he was for sure suffering from CV and not pneumonia or something else.



That's terrible for sure and you have my deepest condolences, but how can anyone know that it was definitely CV? The tests give false positives because they're testing for something different that most people have in their system naturally. The PCR test's inventor has made statements to the effect that it doesn't diagnose CV.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 23, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Jim Duyer said:
> 
> 
> > WONDERFUL!
> ...


We don't use those tests here.  We found, amazingly, that they do not work so well.  We have developed our own, but he was diagnosed due to the type of sputum and the ultrasounds and then lab work. 
People can say anything they want, but you can tell the difference between CV and other diseases. 
Many call it pneumonia.  I call that bullshit.  I had pneumonia three years ago.  I beat it after quite a bit of treatment, but I worked while I had it.  You can't work while you have CV.  And he, a sauce maker, lost his sense of taste. Which you don't get with TB or Pneumonia or others. So yeah, it
was CV.  
Don't worry though - putting the pages together this week, all the writing is done - 
publishing in next two weeks =  Alien Message Decoded: A Cure for Covid-19?  on
bookshelves everywhere (I hope).


----------



## Silent Bob (Oct 23, 2020)

Skydog said:


> Here I go with my Rona-posting again, but when you stumble across a precious little info-diamond in the rough, no matter how small you think it may be...you are supposed to pick it up and bring it into show-and-tell...for all our cohort to see.
> 
> I've been a fan of Mark Knight @ Waykiwayki for years - and thoroughly enjoy his most recent series - Elite Full Throttle (Parts 1 - 10 - so far). The series casually destroys the absurdity of the COVID-narrative with the utter wit, intelligence and sarcasm - that frankly only a person with such a proper British accent can bring.
> 
> ...




Sounds about right, as you say the same message is coming from various sources. Jeff Berwick has a very interesting leak regarding plans being drawn up in Canada.

He starts talking about it at about 8 mins, just after he complains that Uber won't pick him up anymore unless he takes a picture of himself wearing a mask first!

A quick summary:


They predict increase in cases (which there will be of course, even if only due to false positives), meaning rolling lockdowns as we are seeing.
Isolation facilities are to be rush built ready for Dec 2020. He then shows a clip of of a Canadian MP asking about these 'facilities' and essentially being ignored.
Then there will be stricter lockdowns Dec/Jan 2021.
Universal Basic Income (UBI) to be introduced Q1 2021.
A new mutation of this virus is expected Feb 2021, called Covid 21, leading to a 3rd wave worse than the first 2 with much higher mortality rates. Hmmm.
New cases of Covid 21 will exceed medical care capacity by Q1/Q2 2021
Enhanced lockdown and full travel restrictions Q2 2021
Transition of individuals to UBI Q2 2021
Supply chain breakdowns by late Q2 2021
Deployment of military in  metropolitan areas and main roads for travel restrictions
Then it gets really interesting/sinister:

Debt forgiveness offered to all, funded by loans from the IMF - known as *world debt reset program*. In return for this debt elimination, people will have to agree to forfeit any personal assets.... for ever. Also, of course, you have to agree to the vaccine, health passport etc.

Anyone who refuses to take part will face indefinite lockdown, before eventually being declared a 'serious public health risk' and sent to the isolation facilities they are building now. All personal assets will be seized. Nice choice.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/YGRRMH0fzcjv/_


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 2, 2020)

Re: 1918, Fauci (2009)  co-authored a paper that shows most people died from bacterial infections. @Silent Bob In other words: Masks. See above.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2599911/


----------



## Silent Bob (Nov 2, 2020)

So it seems that the damage caused by virus's creates the terrain for bacteria to thrive, especially in the lungs. If virus's are produced by the body as a response to toxins (or Em waves), then the release of a toxin would be the trigger, virus's respond but cause damage, then the bacteria moves in, always there ready for poor conditions. So wearing a mask after your lungs have been damaged by virus's/exosomes clearing out toxins would introduce additional bacteria into a damaged environment. Nice.


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 2, 2020)

Precisely. And note that in 1918 they were already presupposing something known as a virus/flu. But what equipment did they have to isolate and identify such a pathogen?


" By examining influenza autopsy materials from a range of patients in different stages of disease, pathologists in 1918–1919 identified the primary lesion in early severe influenza-associated pneumonia as desquamative tracheobronchitis and bronchiolitis extending diffusely over all or much of the pulmonary tree to the alveolar ducts and alveoli, associated with sloughing of bronchiolar epithelial cells to the basal layer, hyaline membrane formation in alveolar ducts and alveoli, and ductal dilation [20, 24, 27, 29-33]."

Here is a paper that will probably never receive the academic profile of a Fauci one, but it does attempt to connect the dots:

Masks, false safety and real dangers, Part 2:  Microbial challenges from masks

(Borovoy, Huber, and Crisler, 2020)

https://pdmj.org/Mask_Risks_Part2.pdf


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 2, 2020)

The world stands still. The calm before the storm?

The coronavirus "Covid-19" is the biggest psy-op since World War II, and this time it's probably about uniting the whole world in a new order, and erasing the memory of the old order entirely. It cannot be ruled out that the secret elite will throw the entire political system overboard and drop their political puppets. It will not be difficult to use the hatred of the people to exchange the system "democracy" for a new system.

It will take years for the dust to settle, the world will never be the same again. What is happening here far surpasses 9/11, and is reminiscent of the events of World War I and the Spanish Flu of 1918, which killed millions of people through vaccinations and other toxic drugs.

After 70 years of widespread social stability in Europe, it now seems that major upheavals are taking place again, which will affect us all in one way or another.

It is possible that with Covid-19 there will be a second wave this winter, killing millions of people and paving the way for a dystopian world government. The forces that are at work there are already covertly controlling all states and nations, but they have in mind a complete restructuring of social life, a world in which individuality and freedom no longer exist.

What is certain is that the world economy will be completely reorganized, and many civil liberties will probably disappear.

We are again facing great changes, the script for the activation of the New Order including world government and world currency is unswervingly running on and cannot be stopped, because this future is part of the human destiny and can be found accordingly in many prophecies. But also in the future there will be places of freedom, and every individual decision influences the personal future. Everything has a meaning, and there are no coincidences.

Without the memory of the past, people are uprooted and can be controlled at will. The more we deal with the real history of mankind and see through the lies that have brought us into this situation, the more difficult it becomes for the ruling forces to realize their plans.

The reason why so much effort is put into suppressing humanity is because we humans have enormous power. Even a small group of conscious people is able to significantly change the course of history by influencing the morphogenetic field or the collective consciousness of humanity.

_"When man looks at history as it is, he is forced to realize that he is in the iron grip of an existence that seems to have no real concern or sympathy for his pain and suffering._​*- Laura Knight-Jadczyk*​​_"Whether you know it or not, every day your life is touched by the effects of psychopathy. ... In the macrosocial phenomenon that we will later call "pathocracy", a certain hereditary anomaly, called "essential psychopathy", is catalytically and causally essential to the emergence and survival of large-scale social evil."_​*- Andrzej Lobaczewski, Political Ponerology*​
Most Westerners living today have never experienced that pure evil has ruled their lives, because the last event in which this happened was World War II. People in Eastern Europe are somewhat more immune to evil because the Soviet reign of terror was not so long ago.

With the "Coronavirus Pandemic" we are currently experiencing the first shock phase, in which entire societies are being put into a state of fear: As Lobaczewski writes: _"During the first shock the feeling of social bonds between normal people fades away"._

The psychological operation (psy-op) of the coronavirus aims at the intimate connections between people, and it is these connections that make us human. Without relationships there is nothing. The idea of the virus is used to achieve the same result as socialist rule in the Soviet era or Nazi rule in Germany. Denunciation, nationalization, concentration camps, etc.

Lobaczewski continues:_ "However, after this first phase of shock is over, the overwhelming majority of people begin to manifest their own phenomenon of psychological immunization. At the same time, society is beginning to gather practical knowledge on the subject of this new reality and its psychological characteristics. Normal people are slowly learning to perceive the weaknesses of such a system and to use the possibilities of making their lives more purposeful. They begin to give each other advice on these issues and slowly regenerate the feeling of social bonds and mutual trust. A new phenomenon appears: the separation between the pathocrats and the society of ordinary people. The latter have the advantage of talents, professional skills and common sense"._

It remains to be seen how the next years will develop. The development will probably correspond to the solution desired by the ruling powers. However, the more frightening the future is, the stronger the resistance will be. Although, as in Soviet times, there is always only a small group that actively resists. Most people simply arrange their lives to live as freely as possible without actively risking their lives. And it seems that despite what Lobaczewski wrote, humanity has not yet learned to fully understand the nature of evil.

But Lobaczewski is right that these times of crisis bring out a certain quality in a certain subgroup of people. Some people get a better connection to themselves and discover what is important in life.

The evil that dominates us has been relatively quiet in the last decades. As long as there was no direct threat to the system, life could be lived relatively freely. This will probably change soon, and it will be a bit more difficult to live freely. Not necessarily for each individual, but certainly for society as a whole. It seems that the elite want to create a catalyst to bring society to a new level more in line with their plans.

The coronavirus event has been described by politicians as comparable to World War II, which is no coincidence. What will happen is uncertain, but it is important to understand the process by which societies can be brought into authoritarian rule. As long as the narrative is convincing, the masses can be convinced to do evil. This is the process of how evil works. Rulers without empathy (psychopaths) can change society so that the majority adopts the behavior of psychopaths. The majority of people believe that they are doing something good, but there are openly sadistic personalities among them who see these changes as a way to live out their trauma on other people. The latter usually work in professions that by nature offer power over other people, such as the police. Few people are inherently immune to these lies and deceptions by psychopaths.

The horrors of war are unimaginable, and we have been told that we are in a "war against the virus". It is important to realize that modern society is not immune to the arbitrary chaos and shocks that are inflicted on us at regular intervals by this invisible group that has been ruling us for so long.

But whatever will happen depends on the dynamics of the human psyche. We are subject to our own unconscious forces, which are manipulated by those who benefit from the changes.

Every period of collective suffering through wars, famines, etc., has been preceded by a period of collective hysteria. And the collective hysteria is preceded by a period of calm and stagnation. We have just had about 70 years of cultural stagnation and now we may be entering a new period of hysteria.

When you see people who take pleasure in the thought of others being beaten up because they ignore the "quarantine regulations", it is a sign of this social hysteria. With the Black-Lives Matter movement, the corona hysteria is further fuelled and the act of violence is once again considered legitimate.

_"The most characteristic feature of such a pre-war period is widespread social hysteria, such as the 25 years before the First World War. (...) This hysteroidal phase is often followed by a period of war, revolution, genocide and the fall of empires."_​​*- Andrzej Lobaczewski, Political Ponerology*​


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 2, 2020)

So our trusty/rusty old fellaghs in the uk are doubling down on the covid again, the madness is spreading, the propaganda is all encompassing yet testing centers and hospitals are dead, not a soul in them.

A little vid from Waki Waki

https://odysee.com/@waykiwayki:f/waykiwayki-elite-full-throttle-part-11:5


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm much more optimistic than I was in the spring. Americans are revolting. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 2, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> I'm much more optimistic than I was in the Spring. Americans are revolting. Let's see what happens.


yes here to in the uk and most of europe but I am expecting this doubling down is to try to combat that!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



dreamtime said:


> The world stands still. The calm before the storm?
> 
> The coronavirus "Covid-19" is the biggest psy-op since World War II, and this time it's probably about uniting the whole world in a new order, and erasing the memory of the old order entirely. It cannot be ruled out that the secret elite will throw the entire political system overboard and drop their political puppets. It will not be difficult to use the hatred of the people to exchange the system "democracy" for a new system.
> 
> ...


At the end of the last "Spanish Flu " came the Bolshevik revolutions if history is mirroring here i think the us will have a revolution of it's own, lets hope it not spreads to europe!


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 3, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> And note that in 1918 they were already presupposing something known as a virus/flu



You might be interested in this:
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/the-‘spanish-flu’-pandemic-of-1918.1713/
The picture that emerges casts legitimate doubt upon the event, in that maybe it didn't happen in the way we have been told or in relation to the statistics that are being regularly 'auctioned.'


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 3, 2020)

Yes, I realized after I posted it that I might have posted it better instead on that thread. But I am working to educate people around here of these things and knew the article tied to the photos posted by @Silent Bob. I'm engaging in some discourse with the high school and make use of the manifold of information on this thread to do so. So, the above thread slipped my mind.


----------



## Safranek (Nov 3, 2020)

Skydog said:


> Here I go with my Rona-posting again, but when you stumble across a precious little info-diamond in the rough, no matter how small you think it may be...you are supposed to pick it up and bring it into show-and-tell...for all our cohort to see.
> 
> I've been a fan of Mark Knight @ Waykiwayki for years - and thoroughly enjoy his most recent series - Elite Full Throttle (Parts 1 - 10 - so far). The series casually destroys the absurdity of the COVID-narrative with the utter wit, intelligence and sarcasm - that frankly only a person with such a proper British accent can bring.
> 
> ...




I've watched the whole series, his info is great and he presents it with a sense of humor. A nice collection of global approaches by the local governments. He could improve by reducing his tendency to criticize those who unwillingly (and not unwittingly) are stuck in their environment and put their masks on out of sheer necessity in certain unavoidable places. Many have families and kids and are not in the position to move to Thailand and rent a country house and certainly not to make a one-man protest against masks at the checkout when they have to get those groceries home in time for supper. Naturally, TPTB are fully aware of this and plan accordingly.

/



Skydog said:


> I’ll apologize right out of the gate for what I’m about to do as I was on record early on 2.0 about quitting Rona-posting for good. But in my humble opinion - this is too important to be left unsaid - or rather - passed along / reposted to our little cohort here.
> 
> And sorry if this has already been linked / posted on 2.0. I didn’t see anything come up after a few quick searches - but as I’ve said before - I’m not that strong of a searcher.
> 
> ...



I watched his video regarding the lawsuit a couple of weeks ago and thought the same. The only way to combat this is through the courts and in an overwhelming enough way to seep it into the 'alternative' and msm. 

The problem is that if this actually makes it to court it will be like a grand version of the Stefan Lanka trial. When there was a ruling against him in the low-level courts it was headlined globally in the msm, but when he won in high court the only place you could read about it was in Natural News and a couple of other such sites. And the debunk sites come up first in the search engines. Very organized and clever.

/

As I haven't seen it here, for anyone interested, here's a video about the hazards of masks from Highwire - Del Bigtree, where he interviews two alleged OSHA contractors (mask experts contracted by the US government).


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/nKU8JO1YPL6m/_


/ 

And for your amusement, another couple of videos (erased from youtube) from Italy (famous for their parliamentary antics), by a couple of outspoken local politicians. 


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/wJE2X9eJ5z4P/_


and


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/9JzVa7LoQxYI/_


Nice to see, we should be seeing this in more parliaments across the globe. Hope it will make a difference.


----------



## pushamaku (Nov 9, 2020)

We are saved! 

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-54873105



​Here's the sales pitch: RNA vaccines: an introduction

Yay!


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 9, 2020)

Having watched my share of Trump election rallies, his crowd (and they are legion) do not  respond with applause when he talks about vaccines. They are quiet. They cheer wildly for nearly everything else, especially ending racist education policies. He knows vaccines are not popular with the majority of Americans.


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Nov 10, 2020)

And Trump was the lone voice of dissent about masks and vaccines. With him in government people around the world seemed brave enough to stand up for their freedom. Without him, after a while, they will probably give up and give in. Eastern Europe is silent. People are very obedient here. Too many years of communism.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2020



pushamaku said:


> We are saved!
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/health-54873105
> View attachment 2608​Here's the sales pitch: RNA vaccines: an introduction
> ...


That’s exactly how I feel, about to be assimilated =(

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2020



Safranek said:


> Skydog said:
> 
> 
> > Here I go with my Rona-posting again, but when you stumble across a precious little info-diamond in the rough, no matter how small you think it may be...you are supposed to pick it up and bring it into show-and-tell...for all our cohort to see.
> ...





And then again, it might just be a mock trial, designed to satisfy the people who are clamoring for their freedom. It will slowly chug along at snail speed while we all get used to the new reality, all the while giving a little hope to the people who are getting desperate. While they act upon whatever they are trying to accomplish. Just like the myriad laws that get passed behind doors while the people are watching the Super Bowl. It’s too much wishful thinking to expect that evil will fall. It never does. BTW, we‘re in lockdown as well from tonight in Hungary.


----------



## Gold (Nov 11, 2020)

I wonder how the entire situation will play out. I'm worried around now is when lockdowns are going to get harsher according to some speculation things would get worse in Oct-Nov, and much as I'm trying to stay positive it seems like everything right now is the pretext to allow things to get worse and more dystopian in the following year. 
I don't buy that the elections were ever totally organic however and all of this could've been set up in one way or another to set the stage so to the speak so I'm not even sure if it matters who's president since it seems like we were never going to have one this election, at least for a while.


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 11, 2020)

Fortuna Fled said:


> With him in government people around the world seemed brave enough to stand up for their freedom



I agree. What happens over the next month or two may change the entire situation. The fight is ON.

It is distressing, to be sure, that many of my countrypeople are ready to roll over. So many fear they'll lose their jobs; others live on the surface; a tiny minority know it is fake but support the aims of the con; and many more are simply conditioned to live in fear.

As I noted in SH1, my Free Masonic insurance agent told me: "Its all about the election; the best used-car salesman will win." The message is clear. But Trump, imho, is revealing himself to be far more than a salesman. My agent is a cynical realist and a projecting salesman.


----------



## pushamaku (Nov 11, 2020)

Gold said:


> I'm worried around now is when lockdowns are going to get harsher according to some speculation things would get worse in Oct-Nov, and much as I'm trying to stay positive it seems like everything right now is the pretext to allow things to get worse and more dystopian in the following year.



This is exactly their goal, for the populace to worry and give in because they're tired, fed up, etc. I'll get straight to the point.. We were/are already slaves. They want to ensure you are a slave forever. Will you accept it? It has always been your choice to make.

This may help.

​


----------



## SteampunkFox (Nov 12, 2020)

Potato said:


> Notice how when attacking "conspiracy theories" they always twist the message around to make it seem completely ludicrous, instead of actually answering any questions. I don't recall anyone ever saying that viruses were sent by 5G radio waves. As I recall, the theory was that it would mutate already present covid viruses and cause irritation of the lining of the lungs making people more susceptible. I'm having trouble finding the humor in the level of stupidity that is shoved down our throats. Here we are in 2020, with the internet that should make real scientific information available to us at the push of a button and yet we are buried in more lies and bullshit than ever.


I pretty distinctly remember the narrative shifting among early reporters who were posting translated news from China happening about two weeks before the first case was reported in the US. I thought it was weird how so many early reporters and information leakers suddenly all simultaneously switched to talking non-stop about how the virus wasn't real and it was just side affects from 5G. It actually made me stop following those early reporters because it was all they would talk about and all they _still_ talk about as of two weeks ago when I checked those old info sources a few weeks ago for giggles.

It really felt like an organized and concerted effort to make anyone questioning the official number reports and doubting the reporting from China to the rest of the world because it contradicted what was being circulated within China look like complete idiots and loons.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 12, 2020)

One homeless guy says to another homeless guy "funny how we haven't been effected by this covid  virus ". The other guy replies "well we haven't got a telly have we."


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 13, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/CiMoaQVanSE_


----------



## Gold (Nov 16, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> Gold said:
> 
> 
> > I'm worried around now is when lockdowns are going to get harsher according to some speculation things would get worse in Oct-Nov, and much as I'm trying to stay positive it seems like everything right now is the pretext to allow things to get worse and more dystopian in the following year.
> ...



Practically speaking accepting it or not, to me, means complying or dying. I will do the latter but I would greatly prefer and pray often that that outcome is delayed by many many years instead of being just around the corner.


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Nov 16, 2020)

Fear not. If you believe in God, trust that He’ll protect you. If you don’t believe, have faith in humanity’s ability to survive. And if there are evil entities out there that feed on your fear, heck, don’t give them the satisfaction. This fearmongering is ruining people’s lives. At this point it doesn’t even matter whether the virus is real or not. The rulers have put the people in such a state of constant panic that they can’t think straight anymore. Yes, it feels like we’re losing our freedom. But it’s a freedom that we’ve never had. We’re slaves to our jobs, our mortgage companies, the banks, the car dealerships, the student loans, the schedules, the payment on time of bills, our credit score. What freedom? Maybe the rich people feel free, but they’re slaves to their possessions. When the stock market falls, I bet they don’t sleep a wink. They’re not free either. Besides, they won’t kill us all. They need us to do the menial labor.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 16, 2020)

Fortuna Fled said:


> Fear not. If you believe in God, trust that He’ll protect you. If you don’t believe, have faith in humanity’s ability to survive. And if there are evil entities out there that feed on your fear, heck, don’t give them the satisfaction. This fearmongering is ruining people’s lives. At this point it doesn’t even matter whether the virus is real or not. The rulers have put the people in such a state of constant panic that they can’t think straight anymore. Yes, it feels like we’re losing our freedom. But it’s a freedom that we’ve never had. We’re slaves to our jobs, our mortgage companies, the banks, the car dealerships, the student loans, the schedules, the payment on time of bills, our credit score. What freedom? Maybe the rich people feel free, but they’re slaves to their possessions. When the stock market falls, I bet they don’t sleep a wink. They’re not free either. Besides, they won’t kill us all. They need us to do the menial labor.


Completely agree!


----------



## pushamaku (Nov 17, 2020)

Gold said:


> pushamaku said:
> 
> 
> > Gold said:
> ...




I’ve had evil creep up within me more than once in my life and these experiences have made me realize we are well capable of doing vile acts of violence to each other.  When you see the rise of ordinary law abiding folks suddenly turning against neighbors because of petty issues in the false paradigm of plato’s cave as they fail to let go of the programming and excuse their otherwise evil intentions and deeds because of herd mentality then I hate to say it but we may well be at the beginning of the end where the "wheat is separated from the chaff".

So while we want to defend our way of life, principles, or prep to stay alive, etc., etc., in the end we will all be tested and we simply cannot give in to these base animal instincts or we are no better than these sad excuses for humans and will have failed the test ourselves. All we can do is simply continue living, doing our best to be true to ourselves without getting worked up over things we cannot control.

I personally believe we are being given another chance to join the more enlightened and that could be closer than we think - both physically and spiritually. This is what I feel and will not stray from my sovereign values even if death stares me in the face.


----------



## Gold (Nov 17, 2020)

Is the list of all the business execs who jumped ship when covid was first released archived and on here somewhere? I should've saved it.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020



pushamaku said:


> Gold said:
> 
> 
> > pushamaku said:
> ...



I'm with you on that, I guess I'm just a little sad because I'm still young and I'd rather not be as close to so much death and resetting as we're afraid we are. Even if I'm not afraid to go I don't want to see others go.


----------



## pushamaku (Nov 17, 2020)

Gold said:


> Is the list of all the business execs who jumped ship when covid was first released archived and on here somewhere? I should've saved it.



Maybe here: Resignation.info | Notable Resignations Worldwide


----------



## Gold (Nov 17, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> Gold said:
> 
> 
> > Is the list of all the business execs who jumped ship when covid was first released archived and on here somewhere? I should've saved it.
> ...


It was something like "rats jumping ship" or something like that. This is potentially useful too though.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 19, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/xz0C1Dak94M_


most sense about this subject in quite a while!


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 22, 2020)

_View: https://twitter.com/DarrenPlymouth/status/1329853635954679808?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw_


_View: https://twitter.com/JustSom96307716/status/1329790215431577601?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw_


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 22, 2020)

I said very early on in the original sh1.0 covid thread that i thought all of this was directly related to how it is so easy to grab a camera and record the police breaking their own laws, rules, policy. There are many vids on youtube of this happening.

Now France has done this,

https://www.france24.com/en/france/...-police-sparks-civil-rights-concerns-protests
Coming to a dictatorship near you very soon!

This is just one example of the videos that i think they are trying to counter!


_View: https://youtu.be/EV-DxnG6vVc_


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 28, 2020)

I wonder how many of you have noticed that, of the seven so-called vaccines against Covid19 on offer, five are in fact DNA messenger systems: total unknowns when it comes to medium-term consequences ranging from birth defects to sperm counts and a hundred other factors.

I wonder how many of you have noticed that a broad spectrum of US, European and Asian analysts have now conclusively shown (based on data series, not models) that Lockdown has no discernible effect whatsoever on Covid19 deaths per million.

I wonder how many of you have noticed that American seasonal death data numbers show no _additional_ deaths in the 75+ age demographic compared to averages going back to 2006 – and _fewer _medical pathogen deaths than normal among the 40-60 age groups.

I wonder how many of you have noticed that there has been a pan-global Pharma, political and media attempt the create the World’s Only Pandemic in History that didn’t involve funeral directors in any overtime.

I wonder how many of you have noticed that not enough people so far have noticed any of this, and whether you wonder if this has anything to do with their addiction to five seasons of _The Royals, _and eight seasons of _Game of Thrones.
Source_


----------



## Safranek (Nov 28, 2020)

Oh the purges by YT. Many of the videos in this thread are not longer available.

Here's a statement regarding the PCR tests by an Irish investigative reporter;

*GEMMA O'DOHERTY: THE VIRUS DOES NOT EXIST!*


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/pRVgMRuJQAU4/_


-----------------------------------------

And then there's this, of course its not considered important news by the MSM in the middle of a 'plandemic';

https://www.theportugalnews.com/new...st-reliability-doubtful-portugal-judges/56962

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/2XfxIrNXAjJC/_


-------------------------------------------

There IS info out there but its just not making it into the mainstream.


----------



## Gold (Nov 29, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> I wonder how many of you have noticed that, of the seven so-called vaccines against Covid19 on offer, five are in fact DNA messenger systems: total unknowns when it comes to medium-term consequences ranging from birth defects to sperm counts and a hundred other factors.
> 
> I wonder how many of you have noticed that a broad spectrum of US, European and Asian analysts have now conclusively shown (based on data series, not models) that Lockdown has no discernible effect whatsoever on Covid19 deaths per million.
> 
> ...


I've noticed and learned a lot of disturbing things.
Including, but not limited to, signs/evidence the vaccine will cause AIDS and thanks to it being an MRNA one can be edited to produce prions, there are already requests for an AI to handle and hide the expected high amount of adverse reactions, the discovery that certain metals and substances can apparently cause someone to lose their spirituality and much more.

There's a lot of great stuff on bitchute as well, not all of which I will link but I'll leave this.  
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spw5nmUrpWA_

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/8LjILBTPL3k/_


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 29, 2020)

*Landmark legal ruling finds that Covid tests are not fit for purpose. So what do the MSM do? They ignore it *
_By *Peter Andrews*, Irish science journalist and writer based in London. He has a background in life sciences, and graduated from the University of Glasgow with a degree in genetics._

Four German holidaymakers who were illegally quarantined in Portugal after one was judged to be positive for Covid-19 have won their case, in a verdict that condemns the widely-used PCR test as being up to 97-percent unreliable.
Earlier this month, Portuguese judges upheld a decision from a lower court that found the forced quarantine of four holidaymakers to be unlawful. The case centred on the reliability (or lack thereof) of Covid-19 PCR tests.
The verdict, delivered on November 11, followed an appeal against a writ of habeas corpus filed by four Germans against the Azores Regional Health Authority. This body had been appealing a ruling from a lower court which had found in favour of the tourists, who claimed that they were illegally confined to a hotel without their consent. The tourists were ordered to stay in the hotel over the summer after one of them tested positive for coronavirus in a PCR test - the other three were labelled close contacts and therefore made to quarantine as well.

*Unreliable, with a strong chance of false positives*
The deliberation of the Lisbon Appeal Court is comprehensive and fascinating. It ruled that the Azores Regional Health Authority had violated both Portuguese and international law by confining the Germans to the hotel. The judges also said that only a doctor can “diagnose” someone with a disease, and were critical of the fact that they were apparently never assessed by one.

They were also scathing about the reliability of the PCR (polymerase chain reaction) test, the most commonly used check for Covid.
The conclusion of their 34-page ruling included the following: _“In view of current scientific evidence, this test shows itself to be unable to determine beyond reasonable doubt that such positivity corresponds, in fact, to the infection of a person by the SARS-CoV-2 virus.”  _
In the eyes of this court, then, a positive test does not correspond to a Covid case. The two most important reasons for this, said the judges, are that, _“the test’s reliability depends on the number of cycles used’’_ and that _“the test’s reliability depends on the viral load present.’’_ In other words, there are simply too many unknowns surrounding PCR testing.
Source

-----------

My mother can rarely venture from her home. When I took her for a hospital visit in the summer, I pushed her in a wheelchair.

The government is telling me that I could collect her and that we could go a pub for lunch, but that if I want to call with her, we have to sit in the garden, despite it being winter. It is plain nonsense from a prime minister who seems increasingly nonsensical in his pronouncements.

How can it be acceptable to take my elderly mother to a pub and sit and eat a meal among complete strangers, but unacceptable to sit and drink a cup of tea in the warm safety of her living room?

It is more than a month since I saw my mother, I intend to visit her next Saturday. My Dad died in March and I know he would have had reservations, but there comes a point when obeying the law becomes the wrong thing to do.
EDIT to add Source

EDIT 2 to add.
Don't laugh. 


_View: https://twitter.com/ninjasniperpon1/status/1332876406200692736?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw_


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 30, 2020)

The nationality of the tweeter is irrelevant. What is going on in the footage is.
The cop that drags a 'body' is dragging a dummy body not a real but unconscious human body.
The cop on the right plays football with a dummy leg trying to kick it out of camera shot, and failing.
It is footage from a training session put out by the mainstream as evidence of a riot.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 30, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> The nationality of the tweeter is irrelevant. What is going on in the footage is.
> The cop that drags a 'body' is dragging a dummy body not a real but unconscious human body.
> The cop on the right plays football with a dummy leg trying to kick it out of camera shot, and failing.
> It is footage from a training session put out by the mainstream as evidence of a riot.


I definitely looks like a dummy body but i am sure the thing moves just before it gets dragged, although i think the kick to the back is a nice touch.

I watched a bit of the coverage and have stated the vid from what appears to be the same location,


_View: https://youtu.be/GjxxC9nrjB8?t=14096_


----------



## Akanah (Nov 30, 2020)

I and my family had corona on november. For me it was not worse than a normal cold  but the symptoms were in a wrong order. At first i and my family had fever and after that we had a cold nose. At a normal cold i have fever at the end. For me it was a wrong programm and i don't know why. Either corona is a artifical virus or it is another virus which don't have to do with a cold or influenza.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 30, 2020)

The videographer is French https://twitter.com/ybouziar

Yes I thought the arms moved as though they were real as the body is started moving by the cop but watching it over a few time it becomes clear it's a dummy. The false leg being kicked is definitely a false leg from its first appearance in frame to its last.

Here's some interesting screenshots from that video on ruptly which show just how easy it is to fake what is actually going on. Taken from a 360  quality playback at half speed.

The gallery for example. A very handily placed scaffolding occupied by who exactly?
Cops, protestors, press, organisers, choreographers?
The scaffolding stays occupied throughout the time it is on screen and none of the  'protestors' direct any 'missiles' at it, the cops make no effort to clear it and don't even fire a tear gas grenade at it.




Then there is the lady with the rainbow umbrella. She wanders about holding it very high why?
She even walks towards the head of the protest when other people are walking away.









There is one other umbrella on the scene a black one which goes up and down.



Finally there is the bloke in the hi-viz with a black backpack on who doesn't wear a mask.
He throws some cardboard at the front of the protest.
Walks back to the middle then exits to the left of the shot.
He comes back in with his fist pumping the air.
Makes his way to the front then turns around still with his fist pumping.
He then exits again to the left of the shot and lo others start pumping the air with their fists.
Follow his progress in the video from citezenship.


 

​
Stage managed to say the least.


----------



## Akanah (Nov 30, 2020)

Strange was every day there was a new symptome and a old smptome was away again. It was like something thrown out what came next.


----------



## Silent Bob (Nov 30, 2020)

Gold said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spw5nmUrpWA_



Be careful with this one, it's not what you think. I initially thought this was legit too, but good old James Corbett put me right 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DawyMdbRQSU_


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 30, 2020)

Silent Bob said:


> Gold said:
> 
> 
> > _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spw5nmUrpWA_
> ...



Hey Bob, do you really think James Corbett is legit??


----------



## Gold (Nov 30, 2020)

Silent Bob said:


> Gold said:
> 
> 
> > _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spw5nmUrpWA_
> ...



I hope it's not. I hope all of this is fake somehow.
I've recently come across the theory that nanotech will be phased out in vaccines to control peoples minds and while that sounds insane anything feels possible now. Nanowires degrading fast would call for regular vaccinations, which would make sense. All the pieces are there, it just seems to be a question of what order they will phase things out in...


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 30, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Stage managed to say the least.


I thought exactly this when watching the uk version, the arrest of Santa, or satan as i like to call him.

One would think that they are really trying to get some kind of revolution going, i am guessing so they can put troops on the street.

Apparently the police with red caps and lapels here in the uk are military intelligence, so the army is already directing things, never a good sign!


----------



## Silent Bob (Nov 30, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Silent Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Gold said:
> ...




Yes, I think he's a good guy. He made one of my favourite videos, the 5 min 911 summary, which is great to play to people who still believe the official story. Why do you ask though? I've never had reason to doubt him so far.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuC_4mGTs98_


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 30, 2020)

Silent Bob said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Silent Bob said:
> ...



Quite a few have had some serious doubts , mostly concerning the amount of content he puts out and maintains that he is a one man band coupled with the exposure he has, i do like the guy and he has a good way of narrating but i have never herd anything original from him.

Also i think he is not to well liked over on the september clues forum which is the go to place for that psyop for me at least.

The term making cream from someone else's milk comes to mind.

But i am willing to be proven wrong as ever!


----------



## conductor (Nov 30, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Silent Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Citezenship said:
> ...




First, I do question Corbett as a source. I have never seen original content from him as you alluded to in your comment. But I don't really care one way or the other. Always use discernment with these guys.

Second, I only watched the first part of the Corbett video. I stopped after he said "Trust me, that is not Bill Gates." Whenever somebody says 'trust me' I immediately don't. He seems to be saying that Bill Gates was not the guy in the video. So what? Everybody knows about BG and his 'vax the world' holy war. I'm sure BG is up to date on vax tech, even if he was not the guy in the video. Even if the whole video is fake, it really doesn't change anything. 

Wow, Corbett you really saved the world this time. It wasn't BG in that creepy god gene CIA vax lecture...I can sleep easy tonight...


----------



## Akanah (Dec 1, 2020)

One thing I must also say. The Corona-Virus is contagious with wear a mask. So masks are not useful. This could only be if the virus is smaller than scientist tell us or it could be contagious about the mind as a mentally virus.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 1, 2020)

Give a human being a uniform...

_View: https://twitter.com/YesThatAnna/status/1332111946255118338_


----------



## Silent Bob (Dec 1, 2020)

These guys have well and truly crossed the line for me.

https://davidicke.com/2020/12/01/th...or-protesting-jackboot-johnsons-nazi-britain/


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 1, 2020)

Me too Bob. 

I was at the two big protests but I couldn't go to this latest one. I would have been arrested for sure as I'm a 'trouble maker'.

But I'm having to take a step back from keeping up with the new$, as it makes me really angry.

Also, I think that what is happening is merely what people collectively want to happen.

People have been shunning personal responsibility for years - and this is the result. This is what they've wanted all along, and quite a lot of them are thoroughly enjoying it


----------



## luddite (Dec 1, 2020)

6079SmithW said:


> I'm having to take a step back from keeping up with the new$, as it makes me really angry.


The news makes money and justifies their existence by making people angry. People go back and read listen to get angry/upset. This pavlovian dopamine pumping response is all they really have left going for them now that advertising isn't going to well for the big players. Covid is a gift from lucifer for them.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 2, 2020)

Like all the other good psy ops we have a healthy(sick) dose of predictive programming!


_View: https://youtu.be/M3BkTOrBsOU_


	Post automatically merged: Dec 2, 2020

At least this guy is being honest with us and himself, i share his views!


_View: https://youtu.be/dGnkSU7GLqc_


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 4, 2020)

*This is Matthew Hancock announcing the “milestone” of an MHRA approved “vaccine” to the House of Commons yesterday. He reiterated his promise that “no vaccine will be used until its safety and effectiveness have been clearly established”. He added that the Pfizer formulation had been “subjected to the closest scrutiny of the MHRA” and been given “a clinical authorisation”. “This,” he stated baldly, “is a vaccine we can all believe in”. He finally bragged that “this is the first vaccine in the world to have achieved regulatory approval for use against Covid19”.  


Mr Hancock lied to the House. He further lied to BBCNews viewers earlier in the day, as he told them, “when this vaccine is rolled out, things will get better and we will all return to normality and the things we love”. He doesn’t know that – he cannot know that – and this is emphatically not what the MHRA Pfizer decision says. 




I apologise now for having to resort to The Science Bit. It is however vital that this reckless little man is held to account. I am indebted to Slog reader Martin for digging out the somewhat obscure links on the MHRA website. The reality of what the regulator has decided blows Hancock’s claims out of the water.*

You can get the full strength of such “approval”_ as has been given here_.

These are the key facts about  the Pfizer-Biontech product’s assessment under Reg174 at the MRHA:


This medicinal product *does not have a UK marketing authorisation* but has been given authorisation for *temporary supply* by the UK Department of Health and Social Care
It has no approval at all for people aged under 16
The administration of COVID-19 mRNA Vaccine BNT162b2 should be postponed in individuals suffering from acute severe febrile illness
*No interaction or contraindication studies have been performed*. In the absence of compatibility studies, this medicinal product must not be mixed with other medicinal products.
COVID-19 mRNA Vaccine BNT162b2 is not recommended during pregnancy. For women of childbearing age, pregnancy should be excluded before vaccination
It is unknown whether COVID-19 mRNA Vaccine BNT162b2 is excreted in human milk
The effects of the vaccine on fertility are unknown
Reporting suspected adverse reactions after authorisation of the medicinal product is important. It allows continued monitoring of the benefit/risk balance of the medicinal product. Healthcare professionals are asked to report any suspected adverse reactions via the Coronavirus Yellow Card reporting site Homepage | Coronavirus (COVID-19)

The MHRA was given just five days to study the mRNA Vaccine BNT162b2. Hancock called this “the closest scrutiny”.

Its safety and effectiveness have not been “clearly established”.

The Pfizer product has been given a temporary, narrow approval under the emergency Covid19 legal instruments so eagerly approved by our braindead MPs earlier this year.

Following Halfcock’s triumphalist Commons announcement yesterday, _not a peep has emanated from Her Majesty’s Opposition pointing out the Grand Canyon of gap between what the Health Secretary claimed, and what the MHRA has “approved”._

Further evidence of how the British Establishment now does what likes, free from fear of any resistance of a legal, judicial or constitutional nature.

Manflu Halfcock lied when he said this is a vaccine we can all believe in. He lied when he said it had full regulatory approval. He lied when he said safety and efficacy had been established. He lied when he assured the House that this was the beginning of a return to normal.

But then, I’d imagine over-exposure to a Prime Minister who lied about Newscorp phone hacking, Elm House paedophilia, Yeo taxi emissions, Skripal guilt and the EU Withdrawal Agreement might well have that effect on an over-promoted Secretary of State.
Source


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 5, 2020)

Why YOU should always read the label.













Source

EDIT to add;


Source


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 5, 2020)

A little corona fun,


_View: https://youtu.be/6F6OTkahENk_


----------



## pushamaku (Dec 5, 2020)

Just re-posting a great comment I came across.

*If the masks work—Why the six feet?*​​*If the six feet works—Why the masks?*​​*If both of the above work—Why the lockdowns?*​​*If all three of the above work—Why the vaccine?*​​*If the vaccine is safe—Why protect it with a no liability clause?*​​*If the vaccine is safe---Why not test it on animals first before using it on humans?*​​*If SARS-CoV-2 exists—Why has it never been isolated?*​​*If SARS-CoV-2 has never been isolated—How can an effective vaccine be developed?*​​*If the RT-PCR test works—Why so many false positives?*​​*If Kary Mullis, the inventor of the RT-PCR test who conveniently died in August 2019, says his test shouldn’t be used to diagnose infectious diseases—Why use it to detect SARS-CoV-2?*​​*If there is an epidemic---Why so many empty hospitals? *​​*If large numbers of people are dying from SARS-CoV-2---Why so many fake causes of death on death certificates?*​​*If SARS-CoV-2 exists—Why give doctors financial incentives to diagnose SARS-CoV-2?*​​*If the official COVID-19 narrative is defensible—Why censor people who dispute this narrative?*​


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 5, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> Just re-posting a great comment I came across.
> 
> *If the masks work—Why the six feet?*​​*If the six feet works—Why the masks?*​​*If both of the above work—Why the lockdowns?*​​*If all three of the above work—Why the vaccine?*​​*If the vaccine is safe—Why protect it with a no liability clause?*​​*If the vaccine is safe---Why not test it on animals first before using it on humans?*​​*If SARS-CoV-2 exists—Why has it never been isolated?*​​*If SARS-CoV-2 has never been isolated—How can an effective vaccine be developed?*​​*If the RT-PCR test works—Why so many false positives?*​​*If Kary Mullis, the inventor of the RT-PCR test who conveniently died in August 2019, says his test shouldn’t be used to diagnose infectious diseases—Why use it to detect SARS-CoV-2?*​​*If there is an epidemic---Why so many empty hospitals? *​​*If large numbers of people are dying from SARS-CoV-2---Why so many fake causes of death on death certificates?*​​*If SARS-CoV-2 exists—Why give doctors financial incentives to diagnose SARS-CoV-2?*​​*If the official COVID-19 narrative is defensible—Why censor people who dispute this narrative?*​


I am thinking of calling this helpline,

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-the-signs/domestic-abuse-recognise-the-signs
All the signs are there!


----------



## irishbalt (Dec 6, 2020)

AgentOrange5 said:


> I am amazed (but not really,) at how little this is being talked about in US media. The Chinese coronavirus must be far more serious than is being let on. Foreign outlets are covering this far better, BNO Newsroom for one BNO Newsroom (@BNODesk) | Twitter
> 
> Looking at the official numbers of dead vs recorded, 42 dead vs 40 recovered, makes it a over a 50% death rate (however, I don't believe the official numbers, I think both death and recover rates are being vastly under-reported, and the death rate is most likely far less than 50%.)
> 
> ...





AgentOrange5 said:


> I am amazed (but not really,) at how little this is being talked about in US media. The Chinese coronavirus must be far more serious than is being let on. Foreign outlets are covering this far better, BNO Newsroom for one BNO Newsroom (@BNODesk) | Twitter
> 
> Looking at the official numbers of dead vs recorded, 42 dead vs 40 recovered, makes it a over a 50% death rate (however, I don't believe the official numbers, I think both death and recover rates are being vastly under-reported, and the death rate is most likely far less than 50%.)
> 
> ...



hope a few see this and watch the interview


This man is far more qualified than Fauci. Max Planck Institure and then University of Mainz, Germany. Here is what he said on Fox News.

Fox immediately scrubbed their archive of the interview.

It is no longer on the network archive, but thankfully many people have DVRs and a record of this interview should go VIRAL.

Again, as John Stuart Mill and the founders argued, a free society thrives in a free market of ideas.

Prof. Sucharit Bhakdi from Germany got it to the point - Laura Ingraham


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 6, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Reporting suspected adverse reactions after authorisation of the medicinal product is important. It allows continued monitoring of the benefit/risk balance of the medicinal product. Healthcare professionals are asked to report any suspected adverse reactions via the Coronavirus Yellow Card reporting site Homepage | Coronavirus (COVID-19)



These reports are the equivalent of an entertaining reality show for the elite.


----------



## codis (Dec 6, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> Just re-posting a great comment I came across.
> 
> *If the masks work—Why the six feet?*​...​*If the official COVID-19 narrative is defensible—Why censor people who dispute this narrative?*​


Because *they* know human psychology.


----------



## pushamaku (Dec 7, 2020)

*Masks and Lies.*

There is no science behind the Covid Hoax the UN WHO’s 2020 pandemic that wasn’t.

Just the facts.

They failed to isolate a ” new deadly virus”.

They failed to prove that a (non existent) molecule( Sars Cov2 ) causes a “deadly  new disease” ( covid) in healthy people that breathe it in.  The genome of Sars Cov2 molecule was not isolated,  in fact it was  computer generated on 10th Jan . They ran   a number of computer programs on a random man’s dna( *note they did not have  primers for a ” Sars CoV2″  PCR test on 10th jan )  so he certainly can’t have been said to have had ” Sars CoV2″ or ” covid’ so a totally random mans dna with bovine dna was used to generate a string of rna they call ” sars CoV2″  . Its not real,  there is no ” deadly virus”  called “Sars Cov2”.  How to create your own CG “novel virus”  just like the WHO’s   Sars CoV2= its  not real.

Then they  used fraud by   using a RT PCR test to diagnose disease.   The RT PCR test cannot detect even 1 whole transmissible virus, so how can it   detect a  disease?  This one PCR  test is the key data  fraud that has kept Covid  the  Big Lie  going,  a fraudulent test that cannot diagnose disease creates ”  covid cases”.   The RT PCR test on 35 cycles of  amplification tests positive for  pieces of 100 nucleic acids (a ” virus” was said to have   30,000) short _rna sequences that are found in our virome and dna_.   The “corona virus” rna the test primers are looking for patented by CDC  is found up healthy people’s noses. Enter the truth of the Human Virome (which is in all healthy people) . .

Those masks( some just comical with 1/4 inch gaps ) without eye protection don’t stop transmission of anything .*“Infectious viral respiratory diseases primarily spread via very fine aerosol particles that are in suspension in the air.  Any mask that allows you to breathe therefore allows for transmission of aerosolized viruses.”Dr. Denis Rancourt*, PhD who examined the issue on behalf of the Ontario Civil Liberties Association. In end of 2020 *everyones *been exposed to anything transmissible  in the air from 2019.

So in the total absence of science and facts masks are used as evidence of the lies ( covID).  Its not the “new deadly disease” ( with the  same old flu symptoms) that is debated,  its the masks.  Are the   govt telling us their  draconian measures ( masks, tracking us,  washing hands with antibacterial sanitizers    and locking us up in home detention) were utterly ineffective ?  They are saying we healthy people  need to take a rushed  experimental  (untested) mrna injection that creates genetic modification ( say it hijacks stem cells and  makes body make antigens) creating an immune reaction with “boosters” every year now.  And govts threatening a plan to make us  carry (cov ID ) papers just like the Nazi’s  did and that we have  no right to freedom of movement .  That’s  some criminally insane stuff.  What we need is a peaceful resistance movement where people do not comply with the self appointed authorities unlawful and criminal actions . More uprisings are going on globally against all this govt  totalitarian madness.

Science has evolved into   pushing political agenda, thats where the funding and fame  is. Media  decided consensus  in the  age of disinformation.

There is no science behind the politicians and hoax media spokespersons  appearance in  floppy masks with large gaps that molecules can get through and their open uncovered eyes when it comes to  them containing ” new deadly viruses’.  The mask is the symbol of fear and of the ” virus” that can’t be seen ( as it does not exist). “Covid”  is synonymous with fear, it is fear for it was implanted into people’s minds using  a lie ( Fauci fake predictive ” death charts”).

For some masks are  used as virtue signalling  to build up their fearful egos. Other people especially the  elderly are wearing them because they are  terrified by the media &  govt propaganda.

So they have kept this Big Lie Covid alive for nearly a year now by using  media propaganda , masks and the fraudulent PCR test that is creating ” cases” = the smoke and mirrors for this illusion.

As human beings that have forgotten who we are we have real problems that stem from our  not knowing who we are beyond the level of name and form ( mind and body) . Fear  and anger ( inner states) manifests through wrong action into this world as chaos. For many people they are completely taken over by their emotions and thoughts. They identify with them and become possessed  by them. They create enemies out of people who do not think as they do as they are so caught up by and self identified with their thoughts (thoughts from   media/culture/conditioning ).

Unfortunately this fabrication of a new fake problem( ” covid”) like the previous campaign ” man made climate change” created much worse problems and served to cover up the actual challenges we have.

The climate is not man made.  Its has always been in a constant state of  change.  The Sun,  Gaia ( as an intelligent being) oceans and water vapor are the main climate drivers.  We should not seek to change the climate but should instead use the energy and time to identify,   address  and solve real  challenges.  These are all problems we have created so it is good news that we can also solve them. The climate won’t and cannot possibly be changed by the govts suggested actions of carbon trading and carbon taxes that will just increase inequality and problems.

Pollution. Deforestation. Over fishing,  food  and water waste, failed  systems ( health, education, political, economic). These are actual real challenges not the utter  lies , govts  made up fake problems  of ” covid” and “man made climate” in which the govt solution for a non pandemic covid was destroying the economy and locking up healthy people in home detention.  Insane  fear based fascist actions that created and are still creating more problems.  Firstly we need to see clearly what it is we need to do and stop   making  up bogey men and creating enemies. The govt and its media channel has no power over your inner state or mind  except what you give it .

Watch your inner thoughts and feelings,  become the observer of them the witnessing presence.

Our disconnection with nature and ourselves is the challenge. Darwin de spiritualised  the world and placed in the collective mind the idea that there was not a vast incomprehensible  intelligence in and  behind everything in this world.  Darwin’s “random and chance”  evolution theory  killed spirit.

We must  internally  seek solutions to the challenges we face as we are unable to solve them with the same state of egoic consciousness that we created them with.

In  the quiet space and stillness of mind is being,  is wisdom and the answers.

We will either keep regressing, destroy ourselves with this insanity or become enlightened . And it starts with each one of us . You ( not as an ego/person  but as *being*)  are important and your purpose is to bring light into this world .  No gain in consciousness is lost and all increases benefit us all.

When you bring compassion, caring,  patience , understanding  and love into your personal sphere in the world you are helping to heal .

Peace.

Source: Masks and Lies.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 7, 2020)

Source


​Source


> *Vaccine Product Information*
> Product information on approved COVID-19 vaccines is available on this page.
> 
> This information is a copy of the product information for COVID-19 vaccines, which outlines the conditions under which the vaccine should be used and information on its known safety.
> ...




https://assets.publishing.service.g...onals_on_Pfizer_BioNTech_COVID-19_vaccine.pdf

https://assets.publishing.service.g...ients_on_Pfizer_BioNTech_COVID-19_vaccine.pdf

Source


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 7, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> View attachment 3731
> View attachment 3730​
> Source
> View attachment 3733​Source



Those cards look very advanced, will be very difficult to make your own!


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 7, 2020)

Wonder why they are paper and not digital. It's app everything these days is it not?


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 7, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNT162b2
Just one of the ingredients

	Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2020



Silent Bob said:


> Gold said:
> 
> 
> > _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spw5nmUrpWA_
> ...




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTtIPBPSv0U&feature=youtu.be_


----------



## Gold (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm seeing more and more stuff on the internet lately.
All but confirmation that the vaccine can sterilize women, worries that the spike protein can cause your body to develope antibodies against it's own normal ones, and this list from the FDA of side effects: 
https://www.fda.gov/media/143557/download page 17
VRBPAC October 22, 2020 Meeting Announcement 9th down

A letter from Dr. Yaedon calling for a halt to trials because of a concern that the vaccine blocks placenta formation:
https://healthimpactnews.com/wp-con...FINAL_01DEC2020_EN_unsigned_with_Exhibits.pdf
https://assets.publishing.service.g.../Information_for_healthcare_professionals.pdf
And a good video I've seen floating around that's easily digestible and summarizes the major concerns quite concisely: 
_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/E3ffxTw9R44L/_


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 8, 2020)

But what can we do? The sheep are well up for getting vaxxed


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 8, 2020)

_View: https://twitter.com/Holbornlolz/status/1336230208110727171_


----------



## Safranek (Dec 8, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> They failed to isolate a ” new deadly virus”.
> 
> They failed to prove that a (non existent) molecule( Sars Cov2 ) causes a “deadly new disease” ( covid) in healthy people that breathe it in. The genome of Sars Cov2 molecule was not isolated, in fact it was computer generated on 10th Jan . They ran a number of computer programs on a random man’s dna( *note they did not have primers for a ” Sars CoV2″ PCR test on 10th jan ) so he certainly can’t have been said to have had ” Sars CoV2″ or ” covid’ so a totally random mans dna with bovine dna was used to generate a string of rna they call ” sars CoV2″ . Its not real, there is no ” deadly virus” called “Sars Cov2”. How to create your own CG “novel virus” just like the WHO’s Sars CoV2= its not real.



That paragraph says all that needs to be said about viruses. They don't exist. They're human Viromes created by our own bodies and are neither contagious or the cause of disease.




Gold said:


> I'm seeing more and more stuff on the internet lately.
> All but confirmation that the vaccine can sterilize women, worries that the spike protein can cause your body to develope antibodies against it's own normal ones, and this list from the FDA of side effects:
> https://www.fda.gov/media/143557/download page 17
> VRBPAC October 22, 2020 Meeting Announcement 9th down
> ...




IMHO most of the doctors going against the mainstream in these fancy receptions are just controlled oppositions for the following reasons;

1. They are able to assemble and express their opinions in professionally-produced environments, nice venues, great camera work and audio, their channels are untouched by TPTB, etc.

2. None of them (including Del Bigtree) questions the legitimacy of the so-called 'Germ Theory' despite the fact that NOT ONE virus of any kind has ever been isolated AND proven to cause the symptoms they attribute to it in a human host (Koch's postulates).

3. None of them question the role of vaccines in general regarding the treatment for point 2.

So, unless we have a fairly large group of doctors who can challenge the Germ Theory itself, thereby nullifying the role of vaccines in any kind of prevention of a non-existent element, we will just continue to hear more left vs. right arguments without getting any closer to bringing people's awareness to this great scam that has been and continues to be perpetrated on the public directly by the medical establishment and indirectly by TPTB. 

Its imperative that people become aware of this otherwise the only choice left will be which vaccine to take (for those willing to take them at least). 

The Pasteur vs. Bechamp debate is a good starting point for clarification of this issue followed by virologists such as Stefan Lanka and studying the background of the New German Medicine.

No vaccine has EVER been developed to help anyone or cure anyone of anything. Its just not their style to care. Caring would necessarily include compassion and at least most of us know that psychopaths totally lack that trait.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 8, 2020)

Safranek said:


> So, unless we have a fairly large group of doctors who can challenge the Germ Theory itself, thereby nullifying the role of vaccines in any kind of prevention of a non-existent element, we will just continue to hear more left vs. right arguments without getting any closer to bringing people's awareness to this great scam that has been and continues to be perpetrated on the public directly by the medical establishment and indirectly by TPTB.


Yes, just concentrate on left wing/right wing, do not look at the bird of prey that operates both wings!

I generally don't do meme's but this one is so good.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 8, 2020)

Safranek said:


> Its imperative that people become aware of this


More chance of kissing the Queens arse!


----------



## Safranek (Dec 8, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Safranek said:
> 
> 
> > Its imperative that people become aware of this
> ...



True. As we are, we're no match for the fifth column.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 8, 2020)

*#AlexJonesShow HR2: Author of US Bioweapons Law Says Pfizer mRNA Vaccine "Is A Bioweapon"*

Question for the learned:

Does anyone here know what a "dog" might signal to elites, such as the so-called Crown? Queen's dog dies, Biden hurt himself with his dog..  Dog whistles for their kind?


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 9, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> *#AlexJonesShow HR2: Author of US Bioweapons Law Says Pfizer mRNA Vaccine "Is A Bioweapon"*
> 
> Question for the learned:
> 
> Does anyone here know what a "dog" might signal to elites, such as the so-called Crown? Queen's dog dies, Biden hurt himself with his dog..  Dog whistles for their kind?


Things are about to get sirius!

His dog is named Major(tom)

	Post automatically merged: Dec 9, 2020


_View: https://youtu.be/TdHWRu44WTo_

you can stick your new world order up your arse
you can stick your new world order up your arse
you can stick your new world order, where the sun don’t shine but ought to
stick your new world order up your arse

singing we are the 99%
singing we are the 99% 
singing we are the ninety, 
together we are mighty we are the 99% 

the queen’ll be arrested in her dressing gown 
the queen’ll be arrested in her dressing gown 
the queen’ll be arrested in her, ('coz) she is such a sinner 
she’ll be arrested in her dressing gown 

you can stick your corporation up your arse 
you can stick your corporation up your arse 
you can stick your corporation, 
we’re a free and sovereign nation 
stick your corporation up your arse

singing we are the 99% 
singing we are the 99% 
singing we are the ninety, 
together we are mighty we are the 99%

there'll be blue skies when the chemtrails are all gone 
there'll be blue skies when the chemtrails are all gone 
there'll be blue skies when the chemtrails, and their evil plan fails 
blue skies when the chemtrails are all gone 

you can stick your corona-virus up your arse 
you can stick your corona-virus up your arse 
you can stick your corona-virus, they’re known and proven liars 
stick your corona-virus up your arse

singing we are the 99% 
singing we are the 99% 
singing we are the ninety, 
together we are mighty we are the 99%

you can stick your poison vaccines up your arse 
you can stick your poison vaccines up your arse  
you can stick your poison vaccines, 'cause people know what that means,  
stick your poison vaccines up your arse

singing we are the 99% 
singing we are the 99% 
singing we are the ninety, 
together we are mighty we are the 99%

you can stick your fracking drilling up your arse 
you can stick your TV programs up your arse 
you can stick your GMO foods, we ain't gonna go school 
stick your Georgia Guidestones up your arse

singing we are the 99% 
singing we are the 99% 
singing we are the ninety, 
together we are mighty we are the 99%

oh I ‘d rather be a human than a slave 
oh I ‘d rather be a human than a slave 
oh I’d rather be a human, and don't you know that you can?  
i’d rather be a human than a slave

singing we are the 99% 
singing we are the 99% 
singing we are the ninety, 
together we are mighty we are the 99%

you can stick your new world order up your arse 
you can stick your new world order up your arse 
you can stick your new world order, where the sun don’t shine but ought to 
stick your new world order up your aaaaaaarse


----------



## Gold (Dec 9, 2020)

Safranek said:


> pushamaku said:
> 
> 
> > They failed to isolate a ” new deadly virus”.
> ...



I agree. But most normies wouldn't accept challenges to germ theory, so even doctors like Yaedon and Wodarg who are voicing concerns can be used as ammunition to wake people up regardless.

But you know what? Fuck the doctors. People are fed up. I've never seen so many calls for violence as the past few weeks. People are ready to die for something they believe in for the first time. And this FDA list is quite damning. And it seems to verify the concerns floating around on image boards that the vaccine would literally inject you with AIDS. I'm already seeing shit from CNN trying to condition people to not be alarmed if people start dying after vaccination.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 9, 2020)

_View: https://twitter.com/8Notables/status/1336504663521243136_


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 9, 2020)

Stratford upon Avon was the birthplace of Shakespeare....


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 9, 2020)

It's the same nurse because they were al photographed in the same place at the same time it seems.
Source


> Mrs Keenan, a former jewellery shop assistant who only retired four years ago, has a daughter, a son and four grandchildren.
> She said: 'I feel so privileged to be the first person vaccinated against Covid-19, it's the best early birthday present I could wish for because it means I can finally look forward to spending time with my family and friends in the New Year after being on my own for most of the year.
> 
> 'I can't thank May and the NHS staff enough who have looked after me tremendously, and my advice to anyone offered the vaccine is to take it - if I can have it at 90 then you can have it too.'



No seventy year olds of my acquaintance talk like that let alone any 80 or 90 year olds.


----------



## pushamaku (Dec 9, 2020)

Machine translation from a Polish outlet.

*Doctors and scientists warn against vaccination on COVID-19. They appeal to the president and government*

 A group of doctors and scientists signed an open letter to the president and government. They claim that vaccination against coronavirus is not safe.

Among the recipients of the letters were President Andrzej Duda, Prime Minister Mateusz Morawiecki, Minister of Health Dr. Adam Niedzielki and President of the Office for Registration of Medicinal Products, Medical Devices and Biocidal Products Dr. Grzegorz Cessak.

"The circle of scientists and physicians represented by the signatories to this appeal wishes to express their concern about the prospect of mass vaccination against coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 with vaccines that have not been properly tested and whose use may lead to unexpected changes both at the cellular level, including changes in signal pathways and changes in gene expression" - we read in the magazine.

"The vaccines currently being hastily introduced are a large-scale experiment. Because they can lower our resistance to other diseases, more people may die as a result of mass vaccination than they currently do on COVID-19. In addition, genetic changes induced by vaccines can affect future generations. The long-term effects of vaccination are not predictable today. The Polish society should be properly informed about these threats and an open public debate should take place. On the basis of reliable information, every Polish citizen should have the right to decide whether to accept the vaccine and should not be forced to do so. In the case of voluntary vaccination, there should be compensation guaranteed by the Polish government for those who lose their health as a result of vaccination. - they say.

"We appeal to the President and the Government of the Republic of Poland to ensure that the vaccinations planned in Poland are only voluntary, excluding any form of coercion, and that information about possible complications or dangers associated with the vaccinations is given to the public and that a thorough public debate about the vaccinations and their benefits and threats is organized," writes doctors and scientists.

Below we publish the full content of the letter:

Appeal by scientists and doctors for vaccination against coronavirus SARS-CoV-2

Open letter to the President and Government of Poland

The scientific and medical community, represented by the signatories to this appeal, wishes to express its concern about the prospect of mass vaccination against coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 with vaccines that have not been properly tested and whose use may lead to unexpected changes at both the cellular level, including changes in signal pathways and gene expression. We appeal to the President and Government of the Republic of Poland to ensure that the vaccinations planned in Poland are voluntary, excluding any form of coercion, and that information about possible complications or dangers associated with the vaccinations is given to the public and that a thorough public debate about the vaccination and its benefits and threats is organized.

According to a statement by the Minister of Health, Mr. Adam Niedzielski, dated November 13, 2020, it is planned to vaccinate the entire population of adult Polish citizens, i.e. 31 million people. The number given by the Minister would indicate the plans of obligatory vaccination of adults. We strongly oppose such plans which would be a violation of the voluntary requirement adopted by international law. Both the Nuremberg Code of 1947 and the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights of 1976, as well as the Convention on Human Rights and Medicine of 1997 and Article 39 of the Constitution of the Republic of Poland, prohibit anyone, without their free consent, from being subjected to medical or scientific experiments. Meanwhile, the hastily marketed SARS-CoV-2 vaccines have not yet been properly tested, their clinical trials have been based on the extremely mild recommendations of the European Medicines Agency (EMA), and therefore have the characteristics of a large-scale experiment on humanity.

 First of all, the vaccines prepared for the market have not been properly tested. Clinical trials were conducted on a relatively small group of people who were observed only in a very short period of time. In the tested groups there were not enough people from risk groups included. A period of at least several years of reliable studies is needed to fully assess the efficacy of the vaccine and the possibility of complications. The sixth Nuremberg principle says: "The degree of risk to be taken should never exceed the importance of the benefits of the experiment for humanity. Meanwhile, there is a lack of reliable information and evidence about the expected benefits of vaccination and the threat of adverse effects to vaccinated persons and the likelihood of their occurrence. The "swine flu" pandemic is a good example that inadequately tested vaccines cause more harm than benefits. Cases of narcolepsy or other permanent damage were relatively common after the administration of unproven swine flu vaccines and the governments of some countries (e.g. Sweden) still pay compensation to their victims.

Secondly, the new vaccines offered by Pfizer, Moderna and other corporations are based on mRNA - nucleic acid, which is used for protein synthesis. These are not traditional vaccines, but substances that can modify the expression of genes in human cells. Such vaccines can be dangerous until their effectiveness and the absence of serious adverse effects are scientifically proven. We do not know exactly what processes the introduced RNA in our cells will undergo under their influence. An introduced mRNA in a vaccine may interact with other RNA molecules existing in the cell (e.g. miRNA, lncRNA), which may lead to changes in the regulation of expression of different genes. In addition, the introduced mRNA can react with RNAs of viruses and bacteria in our body. The danger for humans is that vaccinated people will be less resistant to other diseases.

Vaccines based on mRNA have not been released early on the market, so their long-term side effects are unknown. The results of human or animal tests are inconclusive and do not provide a basis for confirming the safety of mRNA vaccines. The same applies to vaccines based on viral vectors such as AZD1222 from AstraZeneca. Due to the voluntary principle, Polish citizens cannot be forced to vaccinate. In order to ensure full security of citizens, voluntary vaccination should be conditional upon conducting thorough clinical trials, organizing a broad public debate on the introduction of the vaccine, and informing the public about the possible benefits, complications and dangers of vaccination and alternative methods of combating COVID-19. Individuals who, as a result of the Ministry of Health's persuasion, voluntarily submit to vaccination should be guaranteed financial benefits for possible negative effects of vaccination and health loss.

To sum up: The vaccines currently being hastily introduced are an experiment on a large scale. Since they can reduce our resistance to other diseases, more people may die as a result of mass vaccination than they currently do on COVID-19. In addition, genetic changes caused by vaccines may affect future generations. The long-term effects of vaccination are not predictable today. Polish society should be properly informed about these threats and a public debate should take place with the participation of independent experts. On the basis of reliable information, every Polish citizen should have the right to decide whether to accept the vaccine and should not be forced to do so. In the case of voluntary vaccinations, there should be compensation guaranteed by the Polish government for those who lose their health as a result of vaccination. 

 It is highly unethical to convince the public that vaccines based on mRNAs are safe, with a great deal of ignorance of mRNAs and their cellular connections. We realize that introducing effective vaccines against SARS-CoV-2 is a great challenge. However, it is the duty of every scientist to point out that in the case of new vaccines we are dealing with an experimental medical product that has not passed all stages of research and should not be recommended. The principle of voluntariness and the fundamental freedoms that are at the heart of democracy implies the need to take into account the free will of the person who has the right to decide on his or her life. "Nothing about us without us". - This is the old slogan of Solidarity. It is worth recalling it here.

We, the undersigned, appeal to the President and the Government of the Republic of Poland, that the vaccinations planned in Poland should be voluntary and that information about possible complications and dangers associated with vaccinations should be given to the public and that a thorough public debate about vaccinations should be organized. We also appeal for the protection of the fundamental principles of democracy and respect for the freedoms stemming from the Polish Constitution and international agreements signed by Poland. 

With respect,

dr. W. Julian Korab-Karpowicz, Prof. UO, Chairman of the "Free Elections

Professor Ryszard Rutkowski, Medical University of Bialystok

Prof. Stanisław Sulkowski, Medical University of Białystok

Prof. Maria Sobaniec-Łotowska, Medical University of Białystok

Prof. Irena Kasacka, Bialystok Medical University

Prof. Krystyna Lisiecka- Opalko, PUM in Szczecin

Prof. Jacek Bartyzel, Nicolaus Copernicus University in Toruń

Prof. Jakub Z. Lichański, Warsaw University

prof. dr h.c. Zbigniew Jacyna-Onyszkiewicz, Adam Mickiewicz University

Prof. Roman Zieliński, Centre for Biomathematics, Genomics and Evolution

Prof. Dr. Kornelia Polok, Centre for Biomathematics, Genomics and Evolution

dr Ryszard Zajączkowski, Prof. KUL

dr hab. n. med. Marek Baltaziak, UMB

dr hab. n. med. Joanna Łotowska, UMB

dr hab. n. med. Lidia Puchalska-Niedbałska, PUM

Danuta Lietz-Kijak, PhD, PUM

dr Wojciech Dobiński, UŚ

dr inż. Józef Okulewicz, Warsaw

dr Dorota Sienkiewicz, UMB

dr Marta Ułaszewska-Żuk, Baranowice

dr Mariusz Żuk, Baranowice

dr Mariusz Błochowiak, Poznan

dr n. med. Jerzy Lewko, Białystok

dr Marek Wojciechowski, Warsaw

dr n. med. Katarzyna Bross-Walderdorff, Goats

dr n. med. Katarzyna Landa, Cracow

dr n. med. Krzysztof Rożnowski, Poznań

dr n. med. Przemysław Czyszkowski, Bydgoszcz

dr n. med. Katarzyna Jaruszewska-Orlicka, Bydgoszcz

med. Jolanta Biel-Gruszczyńska, Częstochowa

med. Iwona Jadwiga Chlebowska, Walbrzych

med. Magdalena Urban-Lechowicz, Warsaw

med. Izabela Kaczmarek-Matyszczyk, Radomsko

med. Paweł Basiukiewicz, Grodzisk Mazowiecki

med. Krystyna Szymik-Taraszkiewicz, Gliwice

med. Anna Muszynska-Kwiatkowska, Wrocław

med. Anna Janaszek-Borek, Warsaw

med. Elżbieta Sadowska, Białystok

med. Małgorzata Gbiorczyk, Konin

med. Grzegorz Pałka, Częstochowa

dent. Joanna Kuczyńska, Lublin

med. Wojciech Węglarz, Legnica

med. Zbigniew Pawelec, Gdansk

med. Agata Osiniak, Kolbuszowa

med. Izabela Zaremba-Jankowska, Gdansk

dent. Ewa Jurecka, Jabłonowo Pomorskie

med. Tomasz Dmochowski, Poznań

med. Izabela Zaremba-Jankowska, Gdansk

med. Grzegorz Tuszyński, Katowice

med. Beata Biesiadecka, Bolechowice

med. ewelina gierszewska, Chojnice

med. Sabina Urbaniak, Krotoszyn

med. Jarosław Maciej Zioło, Sanok

med. Zbigniew Markiewicz, Warsaw

med. Joanna Bromirska, Wrocław

med. Andrzej Banach, Wrocław

med. Joanna Nehring, Cracow

med. Piotr Iwulski, Olsztyn

dent. Anna Walacik, Lublin

med. Alicja Weleda, Leszno

med. Grzegorz Klasa, Cracow

dent. Dominika Car, Brzeg

med. Alicja Kluz, Bialystok

med. Joanna Paśnicka, Sopot

med. Agata Kot, Świdnik 

Source: Lekarze i naukowcy ostrzegają przed szczepieniami na COVID-19. Apelują do prezydenta i rządu


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 9, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> Machine translation from a Polish outlet.
> 
> *Doctors and scientists warn against vaccination on COVID-19. They appeal to the president and government*
> 
> ...


I hope they all don't book the same flight together.....


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 10, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Things are about to get sirius!




The next pre-planned event: "cyberpandemic."  So they (none other than our old friend Klaus) say.

Things are about to get sirious right about now:






US carrier groups stationed very defensively.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 10, 2020)

Here is a video worth spreading:

*Medical Experts Speak out against the COV ID Vaccine - ASK THE EXPERTS - FAKE PANDEMIC*


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/kHTTXZslRGFr/_


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 10, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Things are about to get sirius!
> ...


There was a rumour that the ones in the east had already experienced a new kind of weapon!


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 10, 2020)

Experienced... as in detected or deployed?

My hunch is the "Phoenician Navy" is gonna deploy their "dogs."  Who else in the world, but the USA, has the firepower to resist?


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 10, 2020)

Another part of the scam is the uk police have set up the companies that are are now collecting the covid fines, conflict of interest is astounding, cough, cough!


_View: https://youtu.be/fILENAI_rEQ_


https://find-and-update.company-information.service.gov.uk/company/09392877


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 11, 2020)

One for codis.

_View: https://twitter.com/Holbornlolz/status/1337343840378904577_


----------



## 0x92 (Dec 11, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> One for codis.
> 
> _View: https://twitter.com/Holbornlolz/status/1337343840378904577_



I wouldn't be surprised if he dies in a tragic "car accident" soon


----------



## Skydog (Dec 11, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> One for codis.
> 
> _View: https://twitter.com/Holbornlolz/status/1337343840378904577_



Bravo! That made my morning. A Buffalo nickel to anyone who can translate what he said into English. Just around the money shot scene if at all possible. I want a leg up on my inner group of sheeple’s nonsensical retort after I shove it down their obedient throats.


----------



## codis (Dec 11, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> One for codis.
> ...


Not sure if your heard it, but there is a mass test planned for this weekend.
Voluntary of course.
I will not have myself "tested" (or my DNA collected), for several reasons.
Main reason, there is no "Corona virus", so a test makes no sense.
And second, neither the number of cycles nor the threshold for this test is specified, so I need to suppose an error margin of >50%.
Ignoring the fact that this test most probably measures exosome occurence in your blood, not "virus" or "antibodies".

I think this is an appropriate time and place to cite from the 2006 UN Universal Declaration on Bioethics and Human Rights, even if I do not see the UN as benevolent organisation:
Article 6, section 1:
    Any preventive, diagnostic and therapeutic medical intervention is only to be carried out with *the prior, free and informed consent* of the person concerned, based on adequate information. The consent should, where appropriate, be express and may be withdrawn by the person concerned at any time and for any reason without disadvantage or prejudice.
Article 6, section 3:
*    In no case should a collective community agreement* or the consent of a community leader or other authority *substitute for an individual's informed consent*.
No legally mandatory tests, no legal mandatory vaccinations.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 12, 2020)

Two excellent collations of CV1984 stuff. Waaaaaaaaay more trustworthy than any 'media source'.
A UK angle UK coronavirus update — vaccine, scientists and more
A wordwide angle Coronavirus: the week’s leftovers, served cold

Oh and a photograph most telling.



Source​


----------



## Myrrinda (Dec 13, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> *#AlexJonesShow HR2: Author of US Bioweapons Law Says Pfizer mRNA Vaccine "Is A Bioweapon"*
> 
> Question for the learned:
> 
> Does anyone here know what a "dog" might signal to elites, such as the so-called Crown? Queen's dog dies, Biden hurt himself with his dog..  Dog whistles for their kind?


First of all, Hi, good to hear from you all again!

I have come to the conclusion that a "dog" is an operative of some sort, military or secret service kind of person.


----------



## Silent Bob (Dec 14, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Things are about to get sirius!
> ...



I'm watching Mr Robot at the moment, it seems to predict this cyber attack in the same way that Utopia predicted the Covid scam. Also, this just in to set the scene better - the Chinese are behind the attack in Mr Robot too....

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-China.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead


----------



## pushamaku (Dec 14, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> View attachment 3904
> Source​



Not one to dispute this but where did they get the 2019/2020 data? Seems that it's only available for up to 2018 from CDC?

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/deaths.htm


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 14, 2020)

There are other versions

A DRILL 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-fQTL-gJnc_


	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020



codis said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > One for codis.
> ...



I'll offer myself for the next test as voluntary, I'll carry on a papaya and a coca-cola to be tested.

https://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/292952

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020



pushamaku said:


> *If the masks work—Why the six feet?*
> ​


​

To weak your immune system.

6 feet





https://www.biofieldtuning.com/what-is-the-biofield_
... bubble which surrounds the *body* at a distance of about 5-6 *feet* to the sides and 2-3 *feet* at the top and bottom ..._


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 14, 2020)

Myrrinda said:


> I have come to the conclusion that a "dog" is an operative of some sort, military or secret service kind of person.



Do you have a reliable reference?


----------



## Nostradennis (Dec 14, 2020)

First, Patent the Problem

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DKcSNrGf4dE_


Next, the Final Solution














,

RNA vaccine by Moderna contains Luciferin dissolved with 66.6ml of distilled phosphate - TheWatchTowers.org​


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Jd755 (Dec 16, 2020)

*£56 billion blown (and £2trillion in gdp lost) to free up one NHS bed in 20,000 *

Vaccinating the UK against C19 is going to cost £12 billion. All up, the amount invested in “fighting” Coronavirus stands just shy of £56billion, or slightly under half an NHS Budget. The final UK economy cost is literally incalculable, but current estimates suggest that Lockdown1 alone cost us £2 trillion.


However, the Pfizer trials, when observed closely, suggest that the net reduction in hospitalisations after all this will be roughly 1 in 20,000.


The source is the horse’s mouth (or ass, depending on your pov) – a commentary by* the US’s FDA on the Pfizer “vaccine” trials.*


In terms of its efficacy, you can’t deny that a very large number of triallists in the main Pfizer sample were Covid free by the end of the test: only 8 people out of 20,033 who received two full doses of the vaccine ended up testing positive for COVID-19. It’s what happened in the placebo ‘control’ sample that I’m concerned about.


Among exactly 20,000 people who were given a placebo, 162 of them expressed symptoms of acute respiratory illness and tested positive for COVID-19 during the evaluation period.


*Among those people just THREE of them had ‘severe’ Covid…..and only ONE of them was hospitalised.*


So projecting that forward, as a result of mass vaccination, just one hospital bed in 20,000 would be freed up.


Now BoJo and Matt said the money spent was to protect the NHS. Well, the cost of adding 0.005% to the NHS beds total has been £56billion….and gdp disaster. Given 130,000 NHS beds available, we get 7 more beds – or £8 billion a bed.


We do not need anti-Coronavirus vaccines and we never did. The virus kills 64 people per 100,000 – and falling: the net global death increase as a result of Covid19 infection simply isn’t there.


Far from protecting the NHS, it has completely fouled up its treatment of far more serious illnesses.


So we need to look elsewhere for a motive do we not? But not if you’re a celebrity, because most of them are braindead, dictatorial scaredy-cats.
“If I see you doing it again, you’re fucking gone”, a furious Tom Cruise bellowed at Mission: Impossible crew members at a British studio. They were (he felt) breaking COVID rules by standing too close together on set. Mr Cruise is a scientologist, and so presumably assumes this makes him Covidiotfinder General.


Whatever the exact motive turns out to have been for Contrick19, it wasn’t to save lives. Get real, do the maths, show the evidence….and wince as they accuse you of being deranged.


OK, it’s fine to wince: but don’t accept the lunacy accusation. Every week, more respondents in opinion polls express the view, in one way or another, that they have doubts about Covid19 hyper-hysteria.


Today’s “correct” majority is frighteningly often the subject of tomorrow’s book asking why so many millions of people bought into the empty rationales…..of Stalin, or Hitler, or Mugabe, or Gates, or Soros, or Davos, or neoliberal economics, or neocon demonisation, or electoral fraud judges andonndonandonandon.

Source


----------



## pushamaku (Dec 17, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Vaccinating the UK against C19 is going to cost £12 billion. All up, the amount invested in “fighting” Coronavirus stands just shy of £56billion, or slightly under half an NHS Budget. The final UK economy cost is literally incalculable, but current estimates suggest that Lockdown1 alone cost us £2 trillion.



They will exhaust all the funny money in the world to zombify (or worse) the population. I mean seriously, we are already enslaved enough and yet it is still not enough for the leeches.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 17, 2020)

Even a cursory look into the media of other lands reveals the same financial mockery.
What is being shown as in slap around the head prominence  is there is no such thing as money. It is a religion aka something you have to believe is real. These numbers are beyond comprehension for everyone, don't care how tutored in the psy op mathematics they are no-one can imagine a million of anything let alone billions and trillions.
I've tried asking and explaining to friends that credit is not a real thing just a number on a piece of paper or in an electronic circuit and to a man they look at me as though I'm on day release from the asylum.
A big reason I got 'smart' enough to figure this out was my accountant friend told me accountancy is just numbers. It has no relation to real value. He was the only living being I have told that credits don't exist. He said "Of course they don't. Moving numbers into and out of accounts"

Banks do not lend a brass farthing so when the state borrows from banks all that moves is a number.

Just recently another friend was at his caravan and chap who has the next door van happens to be an NHS accountancy consultant. As my friend is a now ex-NHS employee they chat often. As the NHS people have all but killed my friends daughter by incompetence during and immediately after childbirth during this CV1984 year the consultant assured my friend that cold comfort as it is no matter what settlement is reached financially to provide for her care through to end of life the 'money' will be there because all the NHS (and by extraction the state) does is move millions from this account to that account, No physical money ever goes into or out of the NHS.

Sadly seems people will willingly do as they are told to avoid doing anything to examine life.
Its enough to make the 'ice wall' make sense. It's there to keep the nutters away from Eden.
Only the meek can pass through the eye of the needle, apparently. Is this eye the all seeing eye?


----------



## Safranek (Dec 17, 2020)

When I told my uncle (a high-up engineer) that money is just created out of thin air and there is nobody checking on it or auditing it from the general public or political representatives, what I got as a reply was "I'm ashamed to have someone so naive and ignorant for a nephew". It took him a whole of 7 years to come back and say sorry, stating that he has come to  know that I was right.

When our upper-middle class can be lead around the nose like that for so long, everything is ripe for the taking. The problem is that by the time they wake up (if they do) there will not be an upper-middle class anymore or even a middle class. They are the target as they are the only ones with enough financial stability to be feared. Unfortunately, this is being taken care of right now.


----------



## Kamikaze (Dec 17, 2020)

Says it all really, and quite catchy


_View: https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339650659428274176_


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 18, 2020)

American Medical Association Resolution: 509 (November 2020)


Whereas, Hydroxychloroquine and Chloroquine are FDA approved medications for over 12 50 years, and these medications are safely prescribed long-term for other indications (2); and13 14 Whereas, AMA President, Patrice A. Harris, MD, issued the following statement: “The AMA 15 is calling for a stop to any inappropriate prescribing and ordering of medications, including 16 chloroquine or hydroxychloroquine, and appealing to physicians and all health care 17 professionals to follow the highest standards of professionalism and ethics” (4); and18 19 Whereas, The AMA, American Pharmacists Association, and American Society of Health 20 System Pharmacists issued a joint statement on March 25, 2020 on inappropriate ordering, 21 prescribing, or dispensing of medications to treat COVID-19 (4); and 22 23 Whereas, Some states, pharmacy boards and institutions have forbidden the use of these 24 medications for COVID-19 infection (4, 5); and25 26 Whereas, A proposed regimen to treat COVID-19 for Stage 1, includes 10 days of 27 hydroxychloroquine, Azithromycin, zinc, and on occasion Vitamin D (6); and 28 29 Whereas, This regimen is not being advocated for Stage 2 and Stage 3 COVID therapy; and30 31 Whereas, The original studies published in The Lancet and The New England Journal of 32 Medicine(NEJM) initially citing harm due to hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine use were 33 retracted by said journals due to dubious research methodology and incorrect conclusions34 (7, 8, 9); and35 36 Whereas, AMA policy H-120.988, “Patient Access to Treatments Prescribed by Their 37 Physicians,” supports a physician’s autonomy to prescribe medications the physician believes to 38 be in the patient’s best interest, where the benefits outweigh risk and the patient consents; and 39 40 Whereas, Physicians have used off label medications for years and this use is supported by 41 existing policy; and42 43 Whereas, Data regarding harm have been limited due to poorly designed studies or studies 44 usually in Stage 2 or later, or stopped without harm but no effect in phase 2 and hypothesis 45 (7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12); and.....

Whereas, The COVID-19 pandemic is a serious medical issue, people are dying, and 1 physicians must be able to perform as sagacious prescribers; therefore be it2 3 RESOLVED, T*hat our American Medical Association rescind its statement calling for physicians 4 to stop prescribing hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine *until sufficient evidence becomes 5 available to conclusively illustrate that the harm associated with use outweighs benefit early in 6 the disease course. Implying that such treatment is inappropriate contradicts AMA Policy 7 H-120.988, “Patient Access to Treatments Prescribed by Their Physicians,”  that addresses off 8 label prescriptions as appropriate in the judgement of the prescribing physician (Directive to 9 Take Action); and be it further10 11 RESOLVED, That our AMA rescind its joint statement with the American Pharmacists 12 Association and American Society of Health System Pharmacists, and update it with a joint 13 statement notifying patients that further studies are ongoing to clarify any potential benefit of 14 hydroxychloroquine and combination therapies for the treatment of COVID-19 (Directive to Take 15 Action); and be it further16 17 RESOLVED, That our AMA reassure the patients whose physicians are prescribing 18 hydroxychloroquine and combination therapies for their early-stage COVID-19 diagnosis by 19 issuing an updated statement clarifying our support for a physician’s ability to prescribe an FDA-20 approved medication for off label use, if it is in her/his best clinical judgement, with specific 21 reference to the use of hydroxychloroquine and combination therapies for the treatment of the 22 earliest stage of COVID-19 (Directive to Take Action); and be it further23 24 RESOLVED, That our AMA take the actions necessary to require local pharmacies to fill valid 25 prescriptions that are issued by physicians and consistent with AMA principles articulated in 26 AMA Policy H-120.988, “Patient Access to Treatments Prescribed by Their Physicians,” 27 including working with the American Pharmacists Association and American Society...

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________





Safranek said:


> When our upper-middle class can be lead around the nose like that for so long, everything is ripe for the taking.




An example of such. A small bit of debate between me and the upper-middle church, from which I'm now unofficially exiled:


I have been asked whether or not I believe what the Archbishop says in his letter.  My answer is yes, but it came after several months of research and deep and painful soul searching. My research began with the simple question: Do masks work? What kind of mask should I obtain to protect my daughter?  While researching I purchased indrustrial-strength gas masks.  (To prove my seriousness).  I soon discovered the answer is no, and my masks sit unused...At the last Presidential debate, Joe Biden said, “ Masks save lives. Period.” He and others, including Govenor Inslee, attack the President for not being scientific and for failing to listen to the scientific community. The facts, however, reveal a startling different picture. I will share a smattering of this research, which I shared with my daughter to help her with her class— a science class in which the teacher demands that students prove science. She gave, as an example, the necessity of wearing masks to curb the so-called pandemic and save lives.

There is much more to all this. But at the very least we are suffering under prevarications not seen since the invasion of Iraq (remember weapons of mass destruction?).

The situation is very disturbing. I know this is not easy. But Christ always taught us the way of truth.

SOB

Attached::

 1.   Lipp and Edwards (2005)                           
Disposable surgical face masks: a systematic review  
Nurs J 2005 Sep;23(3):20-1, 24-5, 33-8. 

Main results: Two randomised controlled trials were included involving a total of 1453 patients. In a small trial there was a trend towards masks being associated with fewer infections, whereas in a large trial there was no difference in infection rates between the masked and unmasked group. Neither trial accounted for cluster randomisation in the analysis. 

2. Ritter, et al (1975)   

The operating room environment as affected by people and the surgical face mask
Clin Orthop Relat Res     . 1975 Sep;(111):147-50.          

The wearing of a surgical face mask had no effect upon the overall operating room environmental contamination and probably work only to redirect the projectile effect of talking and breathing. People are the major source of environmental contamination in the operating room.

3. Tuneville (1990)
Postoperative wound infections and surgical face masks: A controlled study
_World Journal of Surgery_ volume 15, pages383–387(1991)

It has never been shown that wearing surgical face masks decreases postoperative wound infections. On the contrary, a 50% decrease has been reported after omitting face masks. The present study was designed to reveal any 30% or greater difference in general surgery wound infection rates by using face masks or not.

4.  Eva Sellden, M.D., Ph.D.;
Hugh C. Hemmings, M.D., Ph.D. (2010)

.Is Routine Use of a Face Mask Necessary in the Operating Room?

_Anesthesiology_ December 2010, Vol. 113, 1447

A recent review concluded that it is not clear whether face masks prevent surgical wound infections,1and the scientific evidence for this practice is weak and insufficient.1,2Questioning the efficacy of surgical face masks, an established routine in operating rooms worldwide, is clearly controversial given the tradition of the practice.

5.   Salassa, Tiare E. MD1; Swiontkowski, Marc F. MD (2014)

Surgical Attire and the Operating Room: Role in Infection Prevention
The Journal of Bone and Joint Surgery: September 3, 2014 - Volume 96 - Issue 17 - p 1485-1492

Although there is some evidence that scrubs, masks, and head coverings reduce bacterial counts in the operating room, there is no evidence that these measures reduce the prevalence of surgical site infection.

6.    The Center for Disease Control (2019)
Nonpharmaceutical Measures for Pandemic Influenza in Nonhealthcare Settings—Personal Protective and Environmental Measures

...evidence from 14 randomized  controlled trials… did not support a substantial effect on transmission.



The reply came, and I was "refuted"* and cancelled* thus:


Hi Pastor & High Schoolers/High School Families,

I am typically not somebody to engage in emails like this. Note that I have removed (SonofaBor) from this email. I want to make sure our high schoolers have accurate information. But, don't want to get into a debate about some of the non-realities in (his) email.  Upon reading the email below I became extremely concerned that it has been suggested to all of the high schoolers at Faith that wearing masks doesn't protect against the spread of COVID. Of my own two high schoolers, one is resistant to wearing masks and so the email below has made my battle to make sure she wears her mask, stays well and does not bring COVID home to our family has just gotten more difficult. The reality is that masks DO PROTECT against the spread of COVID.

First I will let you know why I believe that I am an appropriate resource for our community about information about COVID and how to protect our families. I have a PhD in cell biology from Johns Hopkins. I work at Benaroya Research Institute in their Immune Tolerance Network, an institution that focuses on immunology and immune-mediated diseases. Since COVID research has become a priority for NIH, and we have a reputation for effective and efficient launch of clinical trials, they have asked us to run 3 of their COVID clinical trials (for which I am involved in trial design and launch) as well a numerous laboratory bench projects to identify biomarkers in COVID patients that could signal who will develop severe disease and who will have minor symptoms or be asymptomatic.

I clicked through to each of his sources, and it appears that none of them are studies on COVID. While I'd like to think that studies on other diseases are applicable, they really just aren't, which is exactly why we are having such a hard time getting this disease under control.

While I'll admit that the data on how well facemasks work and when to use them is still confusing because this is a new pandemic, it is clear that the data and scientists support wearing masks. The other piece of this that makes it harder for the public to get on board with mask wearing is that when I wear a mask it only improves my chances of not getting COVID by a small percentage. But, if I happen to be a carrier of the virus, wearing a mask drastically decreases my chances of passing it along to somebody else and/or decreases the amount of virus that others are exposed to and so the intensity of symptoms they get is decreased. Wearing a mask is a very altruistic action. I would hope that in this group, as Christians, that we are teaching our kids the importance of making the altruistic choice of wearing a mask anytime we are out of our houses in order to protect the community around us, especially since we don't know who is at increased risk.

I have not done an exhaustive search, but here are several peer reviewed articles about the effectiveness of mask wearing in the case COVID.

Face masks: what the data say
Association of country-wide coronavirus mortality with demographics, testing, lockdowns, and public wearing of masks. Update August 4, 2020.
Masks Do More Than Protect Others During COVID-19: Reducing the Inoculum of SARS-CoV-2 to Protect the Wearer
https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspa.2020.0376
Thanks for your time and attention. Stay safe, distance and wear your masks, please. I look forward to a time when we get to see each other in church again.




The Pastor stopped this discourse, as too upsetting-- not realizing that TPTB are doing all the damage she could ever do unwittingly to destroy her church/her job.

The former President of the Congregation sent the reply and emerging thread to me; so, of course, I took it a "step too far" and sent the picture below to the children, oh the children! We must save them! Lordy, lordy....







Please note, I learned so much from all the work done on this thread, both 1.0 and 2.0. As my letter implies, it has changed my life.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 18, 2020)

And another letter blowing the lid off.
Source 

*Covid-19: Science, Conflicts and the Elephant in the Room*
Eshani M King

Dear Editor
Congratulations on your editorial highlighting the depressing levels of “corruption” taking place in the name of “beating the pandemic”. Scrutiny certainly deserves to be directed towards conflicts of interest within members of SAGE and scientific/medical advisors as examined by Dr Zoe Harcombe PhD, a Cambridge mathematics/economics graduate[1,2]. Aided by mainstream media and censorship by tech giants, this group controls the scientific narrative on which Government action has been based, even when the “science” relied upon is at complete odds with the views of many other world-class scientists.
Suppression of science and lack of open debate has impinged enormously on three issues of fundamental significance. Firstly, public fear of Covid has been elevated to levels that are completely out of proportion to the actual danger. A recent peer-reviewed paper by one of the world’s most cited and respected scientist, Professor John Ioannidis of Stanford University, quotes an infection fatality rate (IFR) for Covid of 0.00-0.57% (0.05% for under 70s), far lower than originally feared and no different to severe flu [3]. This paper is published on WHO’s own Bulletin but ignored by UK mainstream media.
Secondly, although deaths are currently running at normal levels, fear is being driven by inflation of Covid “cases” caused by inappropriate use of the Polymerase Chain Reaction (PCR) test [4-7]. This test is hypersensitive and highly susceptible to contamination, particularly when not processed with utmost rigour by properly trained staff. Case inflation also occurs from use of excessive number of rounds of amplification cycles (termed CT) which amplifies non-infectious viral fragments and cross-reacting nucleotides from non-Covid coronaviruses/other respiratory viruses. These become mis-labelled as Covid. Even Dr Fauci confirms that a positive result using CT above 34 is invalid (Twitter thread, Jeff Nelson @vegsource 30 October 2020) but in the UK CTs may go up to 45, as confirmed by Professor Carl Heneghan of Oxford University’s Center for Evidence-Based Medicine: (House of Commons Science & Tech Committee, 17 Sep, 2020 YouTube.) An obvious improvement is to immediately halt any use of CTs above 34 and ensure that for CTs between 25 and 34, two consecutive positive results are required before confirming a case as Covid positive.
According to Professor Brookes, a Health Data Scientist from the University of Leicester, the UK’s official data shows no excess deaths due to respiratory infections this season (talkRadio, 'The number of people dying today is the same as it would be any other year', 17 November 2020 YouTube). Instead, excess total deaths have been driven by lack of treatment due to hospital closure/lockdowns and have occurred mostly at home. Whilst there is no question that the first wave of Covid, a then novel virus, was lethal to many, there is no sound evidence of any second wave.
The third and possibly the most consequential suppression of science relates to the narrative that people do not develop immunity following a Covid infection. We know that immunity to SARS-CoV-1 is very durable, persisting for at least 12-17 years [8-10]. Immunologists know that immunity to SARS-Cov-2 is no different. This is confirmed by many eminent scientists including Beda M Stadler, the former Director of the Institute for Immunology at the University of Bern and Professor Emeritus (Ivor Cummins, Ep91 Emeritus Professor of Immunology...Reveals Crucial Viral Immunity Reality, 28 July 2020, YouTube), and Sucharit Bhakdi, former Chair of Medical Microbiology at the University of Mainz [11]. The human population has encountered and co-existed with myriad coronaviruses throughout evolution. Most of us therefore have cross-reacting T-cells, B cells and antibodies derived from encounters with cold coronaviruses that can recognise SARS-CoV-2 [12-14], in the same way that people “immunised” with cowpox became less susceptible to serious illness from smallpox - as Edward Jenner discovered in 1796. This is why we do not generally die from cold coronaviruses and precisely why so many of us were not susceptible to falling severely ill from Covid earlier this year. Even the chance of passing Covid to your spouse at the height of the pandemic was as low as 17%! [15 ].
In line with expectations, mediators of robust long-term immune memory, memory B and T-cells have both been firmly established to be produced following even a mild a Covid infection [17,18]. Pouncing on a handful of examples of apparent second Covid infections is irresponsible of the media but suits the false [18] narrative that falling antibody levels lead to loss of immunity. The evidence that immunity lasts is all around us - if this were not so we would see as many people dying of and falling seriously ill with Covid now as we did in March/April, including doctors and nurses.
Pfizer’s vaccination trial data provides further confirmation of the now low rates of prevalence. 94 participants were apparently infected based on PCR positive results (of unknown CT so we cannot be sure they are all genuinely Covid). The placebo group must comprise around 22,000, half the total trial number. This yields an infection rate of, at the very most, 0.4% and makes the chances of escaping infection greater than 99.6% during the trial period. The vaccine might well be 90% “effective” - although we are yet to learn exactly how this is measured - but the risk of contracting Covid in the first place is self-evidently low. The risk of both contracting and dying from Covid using an IFR of 0.57 (the worst case) was a mere 0.002% based on pessimistic assumptions. Of course, the elderly and other high-risk categories face greater risk, but it is still far less than it was early this year and it will continue to reduce as population immunity builds further.
Hijacking of science by vested interests has resulted in immeasurable harms to society. Lockdowns, meant to save lives but being pushed by narratives that have little basis in science, have themselves caused loss of life, livelihoods, dignity, and humanity. We need to ask how we have got to this sorry state. It seems that only the extrication of science from industry by introduction of independent sources of funding for scientific research institutions, perhaps by levying a brand-new tax on industry, will allow the nation’s best scientists an independent voice and put an end to the suppression of good science, together with the mistrust and conflict it generates.
References:
1. Dr Zoe Harcombe PhD. 9 November. SAGE conflicts of interest. SAGE conflicts of interest – Zoë Harcombe
2. PM Hails “ herculean efforts” of life science companies to defeat coronavirus. 10 Downing Street Press Release. https://www.gov.uk/government/news/pm-hails-herculean-effort-of-life-sci...
3. John P A Ioannidis Infection fatality rate of COVID-1937 inferred from seroprevalence data. Publication: Bulletin of the World Health Organization; Type: Research Article ID: BLT.20.265892 Page 1. 14 October 2020 https://www.who.int/bulletin/online_first/BLT.20.265892.pdf
4. Elena Surkova, Vladyslav Nikolayevskyy, Francis Drobniewski. False positive Covid-19 results:hidden problems and costs. Lancet Respir Med 2020.September 29, 2020 https://doi.org/10.1016/S2213-2600(20)30453-7
5. Dr M Yeadon. Lies, damned lies and health statistics: the deadly danger of false positives. 20 September.
6. Dr Clare Craig FRC Path. How Covid Deaths Are Over-Counted. 27 October 2020. Updated 29 October 2020.
7. PCR positives: what do they mean? The Oxford Centre for Evidence-based Medicine, University of Oxford.23 September PCR positives: what do they mean? - The Centre for Evidence-Based Medicine
8. William J.Liuabc et al. T-cell immunity of SARS-CoV: Implications for vaccine development against MERS-CoV. Antiviral Research. Volume 137, January 2017, Pages 82-92 Redirecting
9. Le Bert N, Bertoletti A et al. SARS-CoV-2-specific T cell immunity in cases of COVID-19 and SARS, and uninfected controls. Nature. 2020 Aug;584(7821):457-462. doi: 10.1038/s41586-020-2550-z. Epub 2020 Jul 15. PMID: 32668444.
10. Guo, Z. Guo, C. Duan, Z. Chen, G. Wang, Y. Lu, M. Li, J. Lu. Long-Term Persistence of IgG Antibodies in SARS-CoV Infected Healthcare Workers. MedRxiv (2020) 2020.02.12.20021386 doi: Long-Term Persistence of IgG Antibodies in SARS-CoV Infected Healthcare Workers
11. Dr Karina Reiss, Dr Sucharit Bhakdi. Book, Corona False Alarm? Facts and Figures. Pages 101-108.
12. Peter Doshi. Covid-19: Do many people have pre-existing immunity? 17 September 2020 BMJ 2020; 370 doi: Covid-19: Do many people have pre-existing immunity?
13. E. King. Letter to BMJ: T-cells really are the superstars in fighting COVID-19 - but why are some of us so poor at making them? 21 Sep 2020 T-cells really are the superstars in fighting COVID-19 - but why are some of us so poor at making them?
14. Kevin W NG et al. Preexisting and de novo humoral immunity to SARs-CoV-2 in humans. 6 Nov 2020 DOI: 10.1126/science.abe1107
15. Frederik Plesner Lyngse et al. COVID-19 Transmission Within Danish Households: A Nationwide Study from Lockdown to Reopening. medRxiv 2020.09.09.20191239; doi: https://doi.org/10.1101/2020.09.09.20191239
16. Phuong Nguyen-Contant et al. S Protein-Reactive IgG and Memory B Cell Production after Human SARS-CoV-2 Infection Includes Broad Reactivity to the S2 Subunit. mBio Sep 2020, 11 (5) e01991-20; DOI:10.1128/mBio.01991-20
17. Isabel Schulien et al, Characterization of pre-existing and induced SARS-CoV-2-specific CD8+ T cells, Nature Medicine (2020). DOI: 10.1038/s41591-020-01143-2
18. Tyler J Ripperger, Deepta Bhattacharya et al. Orthogonal SARS-CoV-2 Serological Assays Enable Surveillance of Low Prevalence Communities and Reveal Durable Humoral Immunity. Immunity Volume 53, Issue 5, 17 November 2020, Pages 925-933.e4 https://doi.org/10.1016/j.immuni.2020.10.004


----------



## Silent Bob (Dec 18, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> The situation is very disturbing. I know this is not easy. But Christ always taught us the way of truth.
> 
> I would hope that in this group, as Christians, that we are teaching our kids the importance of making the altruistic choice of wearing a mask anytime we are out of our houses in order to protect the community around us, especially since we don't know who is at increased risk.
> 
> The Pastor stopped this discourse, as too upsetting-- not realizing that TPTB are doing all the damage she could ever do unwittingly to destroy her church/her job.



I have never been religous, whilst my sister is a devout Christian. For most of our adult lives we have disagreed on virtually every topic, she would quote the bible whilst I would quote science. That all changed this year, now I agree with her more than anyone else I know - it's a funny old world. It seems many genuine Christians have become conspiracy theorists this year, whilst many consiracy theorists have now started to look at Christian views! She also see's through the Covid narrative, ironically she sends me science links questioning the narrative, tests, vaccines etc whilst I have been sending her Christian based stuff about revelations, mark of the beast etc in connection with Covid. She is finding the same problems as you with people not listening, or thinking you're a 'bad' person for challenging the official version, it's not an easy path to follow!

Regarding the masks there is an obvious question you can ask anyone who claims to be a Christian. Obviously being a Christian means you want to live your life according to the teachings of Christ. So ask your Pastor and the author of the email who thinks he's a scientist, 'Would Jesus wear a mask?', or 'Did Jesus avoid the sick out of fear of catching/spreading what they had, like the lepers for example? After all, official advice of the day was to stay clear, make them wear a bell so people could avoid these 'unclean' people. If they believe in Christ I can't see why they would wear a mask? Be interesting to see how they respond! My sister was unsure whether to wear a mask at first, to avoid upsetting peopl and respect their view, so I asked her the same question and suddenly the choice not to wear a mask became a simple one. Whilst not an easy path to follow, I don't suppose that living your life like Christ is supposed to be easy, otherwise it wouldn't be much of a test!


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 18, 2020)

Silent Bob said:


> 'Would Jesus wear a mask?', or 'Did Jesus avoid the sick out of fear of catching/spreading what they had, like the lepers for example? After all, official advice of the day was to stay clear, make them wear a bell so people could avoid these 'unclean' people. If they believe in Christ I can't see why they would wear a mask?



I think the people in the congregation would respond better to that.  I confess, the cancel-culture and implicit attack on free speech angers me. These folks don't respond well to reasoned arguments. They are so easily fooled. I'm easily fooled, too. But that's why we need free speech.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 19, 2020)

Are we seeing the beginning of the end of this Covid psyop?

I just came across this video this morning. A nurse is being interviewed about having just been injected with the new Covid vaccine, and while answering a news reporter's questions, she complains of dizziness and then suddenly passes out. This was televised on mainstream news, an affiliate of NBC.

At first glance, it would seem that they made a huge mistake allowing this interview to take place live on a mainstream news outlet. I mean, what were they thinking?? If I was a member of the evil cabal controller network, salivating at the idea of millions of Americans taking a genetically altering vaccine that would render people absolute slave automaton, digitally trackable zombies, how might I promote the idea in such a way that wouldn't totally backfire in my face? Perhaps hire an actress to play a nurse, claiming to have just taken the vaccine and feeling great and empowered and excited to help distribute this to the needy public? Or, administer the vaccine to an ACTUAL nurse and then put her on live TV 15 minutes after being injected with a highly experimental, potentially life-threatening toxic genetically engineered cocktail from Hell, and then roll the dice and hope the interview goes well? Something just doesn't add up.

While I'm glad this incident was caught on mainstream media, it just seems too good to be true. This is exactly what we've been waiting for since this Covid hoax began. When all of our normie friends and relatives watch this clip, and you better believe I'll be showing this to EVERYBODY I know and don't know, do you think they'll just shake their heads at us and call us conspiracy freaks? While they still might believe this Covid nonsense is the real deal, how many do you think will say after watching this poor nurse collapsing live, in front of the entire world, "Well, she just had a bad reaction. I'm still going to take it"?

So looking at this from the point of view of the controllers, there's just no way they would make this kind of blunder! 

Think about how many years of planning, the trillions of dollars spent, the think tanks employed, the trial runs conducted (Event 201), the years of predictive programming, the relentless 24/7 propaganda, the impressively unified, simultaneously coordinated, worldwide lockdown/ social-distancing measures, rolled out in just a few short months, all to be potentially completely derailed by a live broadcast of an injection gone bad?? The controllers may be many things, but they are far from stupid.

So what's this really about?

It would seem to me that broadcasting this poor, sweet nurse, passing out on national TV, after having had the injection of the Covid vaccine, was absolutely intentional. This would mean that the nurse would had to have been an actress hired specifically to pass out on live TV, not actually having taken a vaccine at all. If the mainstream media and the governments of the world were so completely married to this Covid nonsense narrative, there's no way they would leave things open to chance like this!

I've been thinking for a long time now that it would only take a single slipup of the mainstream media to completely unravel and derail this narrative that seems to be being held together by the loosest of threads. Could this be that very loose thread we've all been waiting for, those of us that have known that the Covid 19 psyop has been nothing but a fraud since day 1?  

If what I am implying is correct, then what is the controllers' actual endgame?

Since we do not have access to their blow by blow playbook, some inductive and deductive reasoning will need to be applied. So let's play this out a little.

Let's say this clip goes viral (pun intended), and then everyone on a worldwide scale publicly says, "Hell No!" to taking this or any other vaccine ever again. They begin to watch all of the informative videos on the subject, such as the Plandemic series and the Who is Bill Gates? series and the countless other videos exposing the Covid fraud. A mass awakening on the fraud of all things government, stolen and fabricated history, sweeps across the world like a truth tsunami. Then the world suddenly goes dark. The dollar completely implodes, and, like a line of falling dominoes, all of the currencies of the world simultaneously follow suit. The power grid shuts down and the world goes quiet.

Where have the controllers gone?

For the first time in centuries or possibly even longer, the all seeing eye of Big Brother no longer tracks and seeks to subvert our every movement. The elite and their minions have completely disappeared like cockroaches in the woodwork. Families, friends, neighbors and strangers begin to collaborate, helping one another to survive and thrive in this new paradigm.

Days turn into weeks, weeks become months, until Spring finally arrives with the warm sun trailblazing on a new horizon.

Obviously one can only speculate on the real reasons and motives behind the controllers' actions, but it seems to me that from here on in, their best strategy would be to just disappear already. We are ready to take our power and sovereignty back, and they can no longer do anything to stop us. It seems they realize this too. They have taken the first step to their ultimate oblivion, and they've done it deliberately, because they know that they've lost and that this is the beginning of their end.


----------



## usselo (Dec 19, 2020)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Are we seeing the beginning of the end of this Covid psyop?
> 
> I just came across this video this morning. A nurse is being interviewed about having just been injected with the new Covid vaccine, and while answering a news reporter's questions, she complains of dizziness and then suddenly passes out. This was televised on mainstream news, an affiliate of NBC.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the video clip rather than a link to TrackAndTraceTube. I really appreciate posters who think.

A similar 'mainstream reveal' seems to be occurring in the UK. BBC news' use of CGI-created interviewees has become even more obvious this last week or two. To the point where even my very elderly mother can:

1. Identify some CGI-generated interviewees

2. Identify what it is about the footage that reveals their artificiality

I am not saying CGI interviewees are new. We were discussing them earlier this year. What I am saying is that they are becoming more obvious on mainstream news. And, as with your nurse, that cannot be accidental.

When we consider this, we should also bear in mind that this current change seems specifically designed to help bring revelation to those people who rely on moving images from a, ahem, trusted source in order to build/maintain their worldview.

That is, I am sure the entities that have organised all this are well aware that people who examine events by reading diverse sources have long been awake to the idea that the Covid *response* is a scam.

Presumably the revolt of the masses, if it occurs, will be carefully guided by the scam's planners.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 19, 2020)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Are we seeing the beginning of the end of this Covid psyop?
> 
> I just came across this video this morning. A nurse is being interviewed about having just been injected with the new Covid vaccine, and while answering a news reporter's questions, she complains of dizziness and then suddenly passes out. This was televised on mainstream news, an affiliate of NBC.
> 
> ...



Agreed. With them, NOTHING is by chance, especially in the media.

Covid is only a stepping stone to the end-game, and that won't be pretty. The Covid thing was probably a test run, as some have already stated here, to feel out how effective media programming is, how the narrative can be controlled in the scientific community, how the responses could effectively be misdirected, etc.

As there are many lawsuits in progress on a global scale, I don't think we have long to wait for the end-game, unless they somehow manage to control all the courts in the countries where the suits have been filed.

Let's see what their options are; wars, cyber-attacks, mass roundups, financial collapse, etc. in the countries where the biggest threats are sensed. Then the phoenix can rise out of the ashes.

I'm an optimist by nature, but the wholehearted passivity and ignorance by the masses does not allow me to be too optimistic about the way things are being planned with respect to how they are turning out.


----------



## conductor (Dec 19, 2020)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Are we seeing the beginning of the end of this Covid psyop?
> 
> I just came across this video this morning. A nurse is being interviewed about having just been injected with the new Covid vaccine, and while answering a news reporter's questions, she complains of dizziness and then suddenly passes out. This was televised on mainstream news, an affiliate of NBC.
> 
> ...



Agreed. That clip has been forwarded to me several times. My first thought was, why did they allow this to be seen? Many of us have known that the vax rollout would be the next step in this op. But what direction is the op going to take? I'm still pondering that.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 19, 2020)

underdogsbiteupwards.wordpress.com 

*Something makes no sense*​
There are an increasing number of photos and videos of people – often well known people – getting the new vaccine. There is a common theme running through most of them.​They are fakes. Not subtle fakes but blatant, in-your-face fakery.​Many do not swab the injection site before injecting, nor do they hold a cotton swab over the hole for a few moments to stop it bleeding. Multiple images are now out of politicians getting an inoculation where the cap is very clearly still on the needle and often, the syringe is not even retracted.​One man was injected through his sleeve. That’s pure idleness, he was in a T shirt so it would have taken a second to lift that sleeve.​Recently we saw the disappearing needle trick. The syringe and needle in question were cartoonishly oversized, the needle was so long that if it had really gone into the patient’s arm it would have hit the bone. The video showed, very clearly, that when the syringe was removed, the needle had vanished. Presumably retracted into the dummy syringe. Again, there was no application of any kind of swab at any time. There so many of these videos and pictures now, and more appear every day.​Now, if I was going to fake an injection for propaganda purposes, I would either use a retractable wire ‘needle’ (of the right size!) but with a spring so it reappears when you ‘remove’ the needle, or I would inject sterile saline. These attempts at fakery are now so farcical that they have to be deliberate – but why?​That vanishing needle was made big enough that its disappearance could not be missed. The injection through the T shirt sleeve would have been easily fixed, but wasn’t. Someone is letting these apparently amateurish fakes out and either missing the errors that viewers spot at once, over and over again, or they are deliberately designed to be seen as fakes.​We know real vaccinations have started. Why not show video of actual vaccinations? With the patient’s consent of course. If you want to stage fake vaccinations, why make it so clearly fake? Have a word with those who work on hospital-type TV shows. They give convincing fake injections all the time.​It makes no sense. If these images are meant to convince people to get the vaccine, they are having exactly the opposite effect.​I’m at a loss with this one. When they first started appearing I thought, like everyone else, it’s just twatty politicians pretending to take a vaccine so we’ll accept it. The normal level of clumsy deception we expect from them now.​Now though, and especially after the disappearing cartoon needle and the man injected through his sleeve, I’m thinking these are not true fakes. They are meant to be spotted and called out. They are far too blatant, there is no attempt to make them look even remotely realistic.​The fakery isn’t clumsy. It’s very clear. We’re supposed to notice it.​I can’t for the life of me work out what this is meant to achieve.​
Source

EDIT to add;

*Face it: your Goverment – in all its forms – is floundering in the dark on Coronavirus*​​​There follows an excerpt from Jon Rappoport’s ‘Real News’ website, in which he pays tribute to…​​​‘…Christine Massey, for her work in exposing the coronavirus fraud. In a half-sane world, she would have received many awards by now.​‘Her latest communication reads: _“Freedom of Information reveals Public Health Agency of Canada has no record of ‘SARS-COV-2’ isolation performed by anyone, anywhere, ever”_.​Her findings are stunning. She and her team have made about 40 FOI requests to public health agencies in various countries, requesting proof that SARS-CoV-2 has been isolated….from the responses, it’s clear that not one agency has records demonstrating isolation’.​​​More exactly – as I’ve been banging on about these four months gone – there is still no full-structure known identification of the so-called Covid19. Yet despite this,​​​
In the UK, £100 billion of public money has been spent on track-and-trace of C19’s progress, even though nobody has the means by which to definitively identify it
False positive results are rife, but the Government behaves as if this might be a nit-picking, trivial matter
A vaccine has been developed in seven months flat to immunise against something the exact nature of which is unknown
Covid19 has now morphed into a “mutant super-virus”, even though nobody has as yet seen what the original looks like under the microscope and
There is nothing in the MSM or Government handouts to inform us as to whether the Great British First Pfizer mRNA alchemy will or will not work against the imperious newcomer.

​So frankly, if you’re prepared to buy into that load of old tosh as “following the science”, remind me never to travel with you.​Source


----------



## Skydog (Dec 19, 2020)

Joe Biden is supposed to get the vaccine on Monday, December 21st, aka the Great Conjunction on the Winter Solstice. We all know the date here. Any significance you think? Perhaps they will take the retractable fake syringe tomfoolery a step further and tee up some some crisis actor calibre drama for the ages.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 19, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> There are an increasing number of photos and videos of people – often well known people – getting the new vaccine. There is a common theme running through most of them.
> They are fakes. Not subtle fakes but blatant, in-your-face fakery.



It's definitely deliberate. Why? Probably because they know they are able to pull this off without the majority noticing.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 19, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> underdogsbiteupwards.wordpress.com
> 
> *Something makes no sense*​
> There are an increasing number of photos and videos of people – often well known people – getting the new vaccine. There is a common theme running through most of them.​They are fakes. Not subtle fakes but blatant, in-your-face fakery.​Many do not swab the injection site before injecting, nor do they hold a cotton swab over the hole for a few moments to stop it bleeding. Multiple images are now out of politicians getting an inoculation where the cap is very clearly still on the needle and often, the syringe is not even retracted.​One man was injected through his sleeve. That’s pure idleness, he was in a T shirt so it would have taken a second to lift that sleeve.​Recently we saw the disappearing needle trick. The syringe and needle in question were cartoonishly oversized, the needle was so long that if it had really gone into the patient’s arm it would have hit the bone. The video showed, very clearly, that when the syringe was removed, the needle had vanished. Presumably retracted into the dummy syringe. Again, there was no application of any kind of swab at any time. There so many of these videos and pictures now, and more appear every day.​Now, if I was going to fake an injection for propaganda purposes, I would either use a retractable wire ‘needle’ (of the right size!) but with a spring so it reappears when you ‘remove’ the needle, or I would inject sterile saline. These attempts at fakery are now so farcical that they have to be deliberate – but why?​That vanishing needle was made big enough that its disappearance could not be missed. The injection through the T shirt sleeve would have been easily fixed, but wasn’t. Someone is letting these apparently amateurish fakes out and either missing the errors that viewers spot at once, over and over again, or they are deliberately designed to be seen as fakes.​We know real vaccinations have started. Why not show video of actual vaccinations? With the patient’s consent of course. If you want to stage fake vaccinations, why make it so clearly fake? Have a word with those who work on hospital-type TV shows. They give convincing fake injections all the time.​It makes no sense. If these images are meant to convince people to get the vaccine, they are having exactly the opposite effect.​I’m at a loss with this one. When they first started appearing I thought, like everyone else, it’s just twatty politicians pretending to take a vaccine so we’ll accept it. The normal level of clumsy deception we expect from them now.​Now though, and especially after the disappearing cartoon needle and the man injected through his sleeve, I’m thinking these are not true fakes. They are meant to be spotted and called out. They are far too blatant, there is no attempt to make them look even remotely realistic.​The fakery isn’t clumsy. It’s very clear. We’re supposed to notice it.​I can’t for the life of me work out what this is meant to achieve.​
> ...


They're deliberately making it look fake. A test to see who's sleeping still and who is awake? I personally do not think they are going to move forward with public vaccinations, regardless of the media hype and fear porn they generate. This time next year I do not see the controllers being around anymore. They have lost the narrative forevermore! Strap into your seats, these next coming weeks are going to be wild and mindblowing!


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 19, 2020)

EDIT to add

_View: https://twitter.com/Natturnup2/status/1338412111274229761_​


----------



## pushamaku (Dec 20, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> The fakery isn’t clumsy. It’s very clear. We’re supposed to notice it.I can’t for the life of me work out what this is meant to achieve.



Perhaps relevant: US Supreme Court raises bar for executing those with low IQ


----------



## Starman (Dec 20, 2020)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Are we seeing the beginning of the end of this Covid psyop?
> 
> I just came across this video this morning. A nurse is being interviewed about having just been injected with the new Covid vaccine, and while answering a news reporter's questions, she complains of dizziness and then suddenly passes out. This was televised on mainstream news, an affiliate of NBC.
> 
> ...



There was another video out the same day, of someone getting vaccinated with an empty syringe.  You could see the person giving the injection massaging the end of the syringe with their thumb and clearly not making any headway because the plunger was already down!  It was all in fine detail and there was no doubt this was happening.

Common sense would likely tell you that the nurse made a mistake, jabbed the patient with an empty syringe and just went ahead with the act because it was just a theatrical event.  More curious is why the video was allowed to be broadcast.  Was it a mistake by the producers to show a redundant injection or was it purposely shown?  Using more common sense one would be inclined to think that it got by the censors mistakenly due to inattention.  Perhaps the nurse was given a scolding.

I tend to think these fuckers actually like to show errors like this to confound the public.  It's like a big joke to show how stupid the plebs are. On the one hand we are being presented with a hallowed act and are solemn witnesses to brave patients taking the needle.  The public dutifully sucks it up, but they have to suck up a fraudulent side act at the same time.  This is part of the dissonant thought game, fucking with peoples heads.  You're supposed to participate in this helpful go-along routine, but at the same time as you go along, you are given a side dose of mind poison.   This is lucifer's world and the game is to be non-straightforward.  You are being played with all the time.  Eventually it wears you down, because you've received so much dissonance in your life you turn into a retard and no longer know what truth or falsity is.  

Mission accomplished by those in charge.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 20, 2020)

_"A new coronavirus variant"_

Which one are you referring to?

_"In this work, we analysed a data set of >46,700 SARS-CoV-2 assemblies sampled across 99 different countries and all major continental regions. Across our data set, *we identified a total of 12,706 mutations*"
Source_

What will it take for people realise they are being lied to?
No virus has ever been isolated anywhere by any human or invented human process. They cannot be seen nor detected by any machine and yet they can count mutations and imaginary protein spikes which are said the be sticking out of the undetectable virus. Macro or micro we fall for the bullshit so completely it is staggering. Who's up for a walk in the wilderness?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 20, 2020)

It's a trap


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 20, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> A new coronavirus variant"



There have been a number of reports coming through the 'Telegram' app claiming that the UK has announced the arrival of COVID-20, which as you might expect is far more deadly than the totally harmless one we are supposed to have already. Personally I don't believe it as there are so many complete t*ssers out there inventing such nonsense, however, some people will believe anything... hence where we're at now.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020

I had a thought...

These rumours of COVID-20 have appeared in conjunction with the implementation of the vaccines for COVID-19. Can that be coincidence?

To use 'Ancient Aliens' type logic, "You have to ask yourself," are the two things related? "Ancient Alien researchers say 'Yes,'" (they never say no to anything.) *So, is the new deadly COVID-20 virus in the COVID-19 vaccination?*

Imagine if that were to get around... better not say anything eh? ?


----------



## codis (Dec 20, 2020)

Here some MSM announcement and some science converning this topic.
Let's start with a quote (bold + red text is my emphasis) :

_While the first two Covid-19 vaccines relying on messenger RNA technology speed toward regulatory approval in the U.S., it’s worth remembering the vehicle that gets them where they need to go in the body.* Lipid nanoparticles* are the fatty molecular envelopes that help strands of mRNA — the genetic messenger for making DNA code into proteins — evade the body’s biological gatekeepers and reach their target cell without being degraded._
See here:
https://www.statnews.com/2020/12/01/how-nanotechnology-helps-mrna-covid19-vaccines-work/
And here the idea and science behind lipid nanoparticles:

_Solid lipid nanoparticle is potential and espically for *brain drug* delivery system.
Solid lipid nanoparticle has the advantage of improving *blood–brain barrier permeability* of loaded drugs._

See here:
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scien...tential,increasing drug accumulation in brain
And there is more - and no, this is not conspiracy theory but again science:

*DNA as an Electromagnetic Fractal Cavity Resonator: Its Universal Sensing and Fractal Antenna Behavior*
_We report that 3D-A-DNA structure behaves as a fractal antenna, which can interact with the electromagnetic fields over a wide range of frequencies. Using the lattice details of human DNA, we have modeled radiation of DNA as a helical antenna. The DNA structure resonates with the electromagnetic waves at *34 GHz*, with a positive gain of 1.7 dBi. We have also analyzed the role of three different lattice symmetries of DNA and the possibility of soliton-based energy transmission along the structure._

Reference:
https://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-981-10-5699-4_21
And what about that 34 GHz ???

_High-band 5G uses frequencies of *25–39 GHz*, near the bottom of the millimeter wave band,  ..._

Here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5G
So, draw your conclusions.


This will be my last post for this year. On occasions like this, I have better things to do.
Have a Merry Christmas, and a happy New Year.


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Dec 20, 2020)

Or perhaps there are two factions trying to take over the world, and one faction is broadcasting the Covid & vaccinations as the hoax that it is to bring the others down.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020



Felix Noille said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > A new coronavirus variant"
> ...


Or the first one didn’t scare the world badly enough so now they’re upping their game.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 20, 2020)

Everyone on this forum has seen "The Matrix", I bet.

Alert people around here call the middle-aged women who go absolutely nuts when they see me with my unmasked daughter, "Karens."

Karens are Mr Smith







Agent Smith: I'd like to share a revelation that I've had during my time here. It came to me when I tried to classify your species and I realized that you're not actually mammals. Every mammal on this planet instinctively develops a natural equilibrium with the surrounding environment but you humans do not. You move to an area and you multiply and multiply until every natural resource is consumed and the only way you can survive is to spread to another area. There is another organism on this planet that follows the same pattern. Do you know what it is? A virus. Human beings are a disease, a cancer of this planet. You're a plague and we are the cure.

                            --                             
Agent Smith: Did you know that the first Matrix was designed to be a perfect human world? Where none suffered, where everyone would be happy. It was a disaster. No one would accept the program. Entire crops were lost. Some believed we lacked the programming language to describe your perfect world. But I believe that, as a species, human beings define their reality through suffering and misery. The perfect world was a dream that your primitive cerebrum kept trying to wake up from. Which is why the Matrix was redesigned to this: the peak of your civilization.                       
                            --


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Dec 20, 2020)

Covid-19 Certification/Passport MVP - Contracts Finder

Perhaps a clue as to where this is going, at least in the UK. Looks to me like, there is a procurement opportunity for a Covid 19 certificate / passport. I am sceptical due to £42,000 seeming quite low for such a contract, unless its just a little book / paper thing, but other than that, it looks legit I think,

Edit: whether this is an international passport /  passport to go into pubs, I cannot tell.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 20, 2020)

E.Bearclaw said:


> Covid-19 Certification/Passport MVP - Contracts Finder
> 
> Perhaps a clue as to where this is going, at least in the UK. Looks to me like, there is a procurement opportunity for a Covid 19 certificate / passport. I am sceptical due to £42,000 seeming quite low for such a contract, unless its just a little book / paper thing, but other than that, it looks legit I think,


The usual suspects....





Same as all the other docs that are required to exist within the matrix!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020



Felix Noille said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > A new coronavirus variant"
> ...


Coincidence, no we know better.

Uk saying virus has mutated just as the vaccines rolls out and really starts killing people and it can be labelled as anything, we all know that the ingredients in the vax cause a hyper stimulated immune response and put our immune systems into overdrive, this is why a lot of peeps have allergies, hay-fever, asthma, basically if anything is near the body when hyper stimulated that is the reaction/allergie that you will be afflicted by.

And once again the golden boot that seems to kick the proverbial ball into a certain corner of ones net, laws of averages and good old murphy's law says that it can't keep going right for them without the goal being pre planned, i mean how many six's can be thrown in a row.

On the subject of sixes, 

https://bylinetimes.com/2020/12/18/...tal-has-admitted-no-patients-in-eight-months/
6uild, 6ack, 6etter!!!


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 21, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/ckVCtaiZlME_


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 21, 2020)

In Germany, Switzerland, Austria, many mysterious deaths of mayors and other public figures who are opposing the new covid dictatorship. The deep state is serious about bringing us into a new world order.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 21, 2020)

Yeah, people testifying to electoral fraud are getting shot at over here.

Note:

*President Trump Tweets*
7 hours ago ·
21k
@ PRESIDENTTRUMPTWEETS

Correct.

The claim: “This is a bizarre, lunatic, totalitarian cult. It’s not about vaccines or protecting people’s lives — it is instead profoundly anti-science, and is only focused on absolute (government) control of every aspect of our lives." — Republican Texas Sen. Ted Cruz, on Twitter       #covid19


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 21, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> Yeah, people testifying to electoral fraud are getting shot at over here.
> 
> Note:
> 
> ...




the auto play on bitchute was on and then this one came up for me next,


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/lXUlTWpqscuD/_


very strange


_View: https://youtu.be/rP3UngLFou4_


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 21, 2020)

Vaccines again.





voxday.blogspot.com 

*The nurse is dead, allegedly*

* The nurse is dead, allegedly *
Anonymous Conservative provides evidence that that poor nurse who fainted on camera after receiving the Covid "vaccine" actually died from a reaction to it.​


> Remember that nurse who they trotted out in front of the cameras after she got the vaccine, she got light headed, keeled over right on camera, and then the camera cut out as doctors crammed around her lifeless body? Official local news media reported social media posts turned up which seemed to indicate she had died, but the family didn’t want anybody talking about it because they were threatened. 4Chan began to look into it, and based off death records, they think her body was shipped back to her hometown to be quietly put on the death records there. /pol has noted, her friends and family plus nurses are ignoring all the Instagram comments asking if she’s okay, she usually posts every 2-3 days and it’s been like a week since she posted on Instagram, there was a post up on the hospital page for FB saying she was feeling better and now they took it down, someone made a new channel to pretend she’s alive while leaving her old channel alone, and a friend posted a picture of the two of them together, but /pol noticed the picture was part of a set from a while back, and not recent.​


First, /pol/ is always right. Second, the death notice is real, based on the county records.
_Tiffany Pontes Dover
Age: 30
Location: Higdon, AL
Death Report: Done
Data Source: De Kalb County Death Records _
Third, I have personally witnessed a vaccine reaction that caused a child to immediately slump unconscious and heard the administering doctor say "oh, shit!" in obvious alarm. You will never, ever, convince me that vaccines are entirely safe; they are not and they will never be. FFS, even peanuts and eggs and penicillin are not entirely safe for everyone, so anyone who claims that vaccines are is lying.
Only an idiot or someone over the age of 70 will even consider taking one of these vaccines.
Note that this wouldn't be the first time that people were literally dropping dead after being injected with a vaccine:


> I heard that seven men dropped dead in a doctor’s office after being vaccinated. This was in an army camp, so I wrote to the Government for verification. They sent me the report of U.S. Secretary of War, Henry L. Stimson. The report not only verified the report of the seven who dropped dead from the vaccines, but it stated that there had been 63 deaths and 28,585 cases of hepatitis as a direct result of the yellow fever vaccine during only 6 months of the war.​


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 21, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Vaccines again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her youtube account suddenly appeared a couple of days ago, all comments turned off and all vids posted within a couple of days!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZM3SWozuGCOHH6o9-8jyuQ/videos


----------



## FAELAGUM (Dec 21, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> In Germany, Switzerland, Austria, many mysterious deaths of mayors and other public figures who are opposing the new covid dictatorship. The deep state is serious about bringing us into a new world order.



Could you be kind and share links thanks, dreamtime!


----------



## Silent Bob (Dec 21, 2020)

Skydog said:


> Joe Biden is supposed to get the vaccine on Monday, December 21st, aka the Great Conjunction on the Winter Solstice. We all know the date here. Any significance you think? Perhaps they will take the retractable fake syringe tomfoolery a step further and tee up some some crisis actor calibre drama for the ages.



David Icke gives a good summary of what the great conjunction could mean. Just another guys opinion of course, but I have to say it's the explanation that resonates most with me right now. They start talking about it around 17 mins in, the first part is current corona related events before he leads into the great conjunction. 

https://davidicke.com/2020/12/18/th...id-icke-dot-connector-videocast-please-share/


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 21, 2020)

FAELAGUM said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > In Germany, Switzerland, Austria, many mysterious deaths of mayors and other public figures who are opposing the new covid dictatorship. The deep state is serious about bringing us into a new world order.
> ...



In 2019, one german mayor died - in 2020 countless died!

The successors are the people installed by the NWO. They know that their predecessors "had an accident" or "died suddenly". Look very carefully who the successors are!

01/15/2020, RIP
https://www.noen.at/tulln/ueberrasc...olfpassing-todesfall-walter-grosser-184406047
01/18/2020, RIP
https://www.pfalz-express.de/schock...nzaberns-buergermeister-gerhard-beil-ist-tot/
04/24/2020, RIP
https://www.leonberger-kreiszeitung...aus.ee1a117a-84bd-4cfd-abcd-e4437e7a2af6.html
06/12/2020, RIP
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenche...ermeister-markus-landthaler-ist-tot-1.4934581
06/13/2020, RIP
https://www.mittelbayerische.de/reg...zachs-ex-buergermeister-21416-art1914811.html
07/24/2020, RIP
https://www.suedkurier.de/region/sc...-friedrich-scherer-ist-tot;art372526,10570964
10/26/2020, RIP
4 days before his death
https://www.vorwaerts.de/artikel/oppermann-ohne-debatte-keine-akzeptanz-corona-regelnhttps://www.tagesschau.de/inland/oppermann-gestorben-101.html
07/26/2020, RIP
https://www.suedkurier.de/region/sc...meister-hans-georg-schmidt;art372531,10572475
01/11/2020, RIP
https://www.merkur.de/wirtschaft/ma...er-altmaier-wirtschaft-neuss-zr-90086974.html
11/17/2020, RIP
https://www.mz-web.de/salzlandkreis...leben-verliert-seinen-buergermeister-37626874
11/22/2020, RIP
https://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhal...ben.cdf55270-295a-4731-9728-562fe9f7de31.html
11/23/2020, RIP
https://www.zeit.de/politik/deutsch...rben-ex-regierungschef-mecklenburg-vorpommern
11/23/2020, RIP
"Still on Saturday, the CDU faction sat together for budget discussions, the mood seemed resolved. On Monday morning, then the shocking news. In the night to Monday Skibbe had taken his own life."

https://bnn.de/kraichgau/bruchsal/obergrombach-skibbe-ortsvorsteher-gemeinderat-trauer-tot-nachruf
11/23/2020, RIP
Klein dead (RIP):
https://www.hamburg1.de/nachrichten/46986/Dehoga_Chef_Franz_J_Klein_ist_tot.html3 days before his death, the constitutional complaint was filed:
https://www.swp.de/panorama/3.-infe...hoga-droht-mit-verfassungsklage-53218920.html
11/25/2020, RIP
"However, the exact circumstances of his death are not yet known."

https://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/dort...-politiker-markus-bartel-ist-tot-1577838.html
11/30/2020, RIP
https://www.oberberg-aktuell.de/pol...d-koppelberg-mit----jahren-verstorben-a-35032
12/03/2020, RIP
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/stendal/landkreis-stendal-ex-landrat-carsten-wulfaenger-gestorben
12/10/2020, RIP
https://www.lokalkompass.de/dortmund-city/c-politik/politiker-unerwartet-verstorben_a1486062
12/14/2020, RIP
https://www.merkur.de/lokales/freis...lizei-ermittlungen-todesursache-90131241.html


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 22, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/kskw0Raf5fA_


Some good conclusions reached in this video, although it is a little lengthy

A little about the troll farms,


_View: https://youtu.be/A2uAGHtY5cY_

By the way if your friend's and family are having a bit to much to think this christmas then the BBC can help,

https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/blogs-trending-55350794?__twitter_impression=true

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2020



Citezenship said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/kskw0Raf5fA_
> 
> 
> Some good conclusions reached in this video, although it is a little lengthy
> ...



Coming round to thinking that this covid nonsense is the biggest mindfuck of all, and as my suspicions grow it seems it is to manufacture another round of consent to give up the liberty that we all once enjoyed, not freedom as we have never really had that.

Anyways here is a much better example of where i am coming from.


_View: https://youtu.be/EO3IIta0PYM_


----------



## zlax (Dec 22, 2020)

The LockStep scenario was launched just because Greta wasn't good at her target.
"Scenarios for the Future of Technology and International Development"
https://archive.org/details/pdfy-tNG7MjZUicS-wiJb/mode/2upIt was published 10 years ago by Rockfeller Foundation and Global Business Network:


Note that the pandemic was planned 8 years ago in this report.
Exactly in the year of the ending of Kyoto protocol:
Kyoto Protocol extended to 2020 to fight climate change
_Kyoto Protocol extended to 2020 to fight climate change
Published: 12:00am, 9 Dec, 2012_

But that year, newagers diverted humanity's attention to the "time wave zero 2012", and globalists quietly extended this neocolonial agreement for 8 years. During a year of active tour Greta clearly showed that the extension of the Kyoto Protocol in this year will not be possible, mankind has become a little wiser over the years, and therefore was launched a delayed scenario, prepared for the year of previous end of the Kyoto Protocol.

The topic of funding Greta, to replicate the success of Severn Suzuki (as initiation of Kyoto Protocol) i can cover separately. For now, i'll continue with the main topic:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Event_201


> The Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security in partnership with the World Economic Forum and the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation hosted Event 201,[29] a high-level pandemic tabletop exercise on October 18, 2019, in New York, NY. The exercise illustrated areas where public/private partnerships will be necessary during the response to a severe coronavirus pandemic in order to diminish large-scale economic and societal consequences.[30]




So we can observe that the Rockefeller and Gates families may have been aware of the pandemic being planned.

Thanks to public relations, many people are under the stray that Bill Gates is a child prodigy, the son of a simple teacher who achieved success by his wits. But this is not true, the Gates are a neo-aristocratic Anglican clan, regular partners with the Rockefellers:
​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederick_Taylor_Gates
The two clans have been working deliberately for several decades now to expansion of the Anglican tradition of healing by micro-dosing of disease:
https://www.globalresearch.ca/vacci...feller-seek-global-population-reduction/20942As this article shows, these clans have purposely funded research into sterilisation with vaccines.

Let's take a look at how the government statistics are coming together.
​Source: Influenza Update N° 379



Note when influenza began to disappear around the world, after the federal establishment of per-diagnosis payments:
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/...ore-covid-19-patients-coronavirus/3000638001/
https://tass.ru/obschestvo/8064129"Up to 200,000 roubles will be allocated to treat every person infected with coronavirus in Moscow"
Prior to this news, there were no stable statistics on diagnoses in the Russian Federation; the Western media even painted the Russian Federation as a covid-dissident country. But after fixed payments to hospitals (about $2500 per diagnosis), there was a steady increase in diagnoses.

Another example from Brazil:


> Members of Parliament of Brazil break into hospital that claimed to have 5,000 infected & 200 deaths from COVID19 & CAUGHT THEM RED HANDED NOT ONE PERSON
> They are telling the government they have 5000 patients and recieving state payment for helping treat those who have fallen ill, since the facility is a private hospital, which is mentioned in the video. Despite having no patients, they still get to receive the state's subsidy.



You can also refer to this German government document:
https://www.ichbinanderermeinung.de/Dokument93.pdf


> Germany’s federal government and mainstream media are engaged in damage control after a report that challenges the established Corona narrative leaked from the interior ministry.



Apparently - universal compulsory vaccination is the first stage of this global Overton window expansion scheme.

The supposed second stage is quantum dots:
​https://news.mit.edu/2019/storing-vaccine-history-skin-1218https://stm.sciencemag.org/content/11/523/eaay7162
As reported by the BBC:

​http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20200621-will-travel-be-safer-by-2022
_"Maybe you'll forge a vaccination paper and infect civilised people with your disease, so only quantum dots and not some kind of documentation. You will branded, good and obedient, a brand is a brand, it's not enough to just provide a branding document."_

And probably the third stage of this scenario:
https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf?docId=WO2020060606In strict accordiance with Evangelical writings.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 22, 2020)

Is it too early to start calling this a "cold war"????


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 22, 2020)

Crystal Balls don't work and soothsayers are not much cop either but the gravy train is always rolling.

https://www.cogconsortium.uk/about/
It's a cartel operation that is being run so business as usual.
Implantable chips are superfluous when people voluntarily purchase use and upgrade phones and plans with alarming regularity and are already completely trackable through these devices. Download the application indeed. 

Check out the members lists of SAGE and NERVTAG to see the same names appearing over and over again. Personal names and instiutuion/corportate names. They truly are all in it together question is who are their handlers?

To paraphrase Sylvie "Quackademics" to a man, also liars.


----------



## Kamikaze (Dec 23, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> *The nurse is dead, allegedly*
> 
> * The nurse is dead, allegedly *
> Anonymous Conservative provides evidence that that poor nurse who fainted on camera after receiving the Covid "vaccine" actually died from a reaction to it.
> ...




Not decided yet, but this guy in the first video makes a lot of good points.  The big thing for me is why would the PTB have someone faint at a live event. * i.e a 'Live' Event that can't be modified*. . . . . . * Maybe the second video answers the questions raised in the first video.

First video *- discussion
https://brandnewtube.com/watch/quot...live-what-039-s-the-deal_PwIC2hkbAjc6wd7.html
*Second video* - is it her?
https://brandnewtube.com/watch/tiff...t-her-is-she-really-dead_mopD4Bw8sCN4gZq.html
*Third video -* make your mind up - the hair parting is now in the centre of her head
https://brandnewtube.com/watch/vide...rial-hospital-21-12-2020_plj6KjCyMVMOcnJ.html
*Fourth video* - - first 5 mins -  a doctors viewpoint  (17 mins is too late for the reason given for fainting - '*Vasovagal*'
https://brandnewtube.com/watch/trun...-kinsey-december-22-2020_YUsL6UN2REiW2Uq.htmlIs this a cover up, or deliberate entangling of minds?

Ref last video : From Wiki : "Vasovagal syncope is typically triggered by 1) *seeing blood*,   2) *pain*,  3) *emotional stress*, or 4) *prolonged standing*"

This is a senior nurse, therefore she shouldn't be affected by 1 or 3,  she is also too young to be affected by 4.  Why would a nurse be put forward for this who gets affected by pain?  i.e a nurse who might just faint (albeit 17 mins later than normal)


Another reference on Vasovagal, giving more reasons for the 'automatic response'
https://www.verywellhealth.com/vasovagal-reflex-1945072
*Fear * - this is a senior nurse, she is used to talking, and used to needles
*Gastrointestinal illness* ?
*Having a bowel movement   *?
*Heat* - we are near the middle of winter
*Standing up quickly* - she has been standing for 17 minutes
*Trauma* - again, she is a senior nurse

*Questions*
A. Who are the nurses standing standing next to the recovered Tiffany Dover on the stairwell, are they all just crisis actors? or for real
B.  Why has her parting moved from the right of her head to the centre of her head in the second interview?
C.  Is this the same woman?   see video 2 and 3
D. Did she volunteer because she was the boss, and then got overcome by all the attention she was receiving after the jab?
E. Why put yourself forward for this on a live event if you have a problem, even if it is 17 mins after a jab, or a bowel movement?

*Conclusions*
The only effect above that makes any sense, is the slight stress of standing for 17 mins after receiving a jab, and that she was overcome by all the excessive media attention.  Maybe she is a new manager.     This doesn't explain the difference in her appearance though, or some of the social media irregularities.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 23, 2020)

Trump is making more statements on this thing.  This time, he trolls his political opposition.

On Parler, President Trump "parleys":

??       #PROOF  the       #covid  virus is not that deadly to the average person .... or the liberal problem would have been solved ...
how to spot a       #liberal


----------



## BStankman (Dec 23, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > Vaccines again.
> ...



This is not her account.  It is likely someone out of India that ripped her content.
People from Tennessee do not use this dating method or this language.




 



I see this situation as a clear setup for the anti vaccine community.
The controllers would never allow this to go out through mass media unintentionally.
They are counting on people harassing this "_covid front line hero_" nurse and creating justification for more censorship.
The ignorant masses will never stand for the is she dead, is she a crisis actor questioning.
It is the same technique they successfully used with Sandy Hook.

Nurse Faints While Speaking to Reporters After Getting Vaccinated​


----------



## Silent Bob (Dec 23, 2020)

Wasn't sure where to post this, but it is a current event which looks very interesting, especially in light of the great conjunction between Saturn and Jupiter just now. Watching it all I can think is wtf?


_View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1341184242341081089_


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 23, 2020)

Have any idea where it was filmed?
There is a blinking light travelling left to right at the 20 second mark that either gets near or passes through 'the tail. Its approach to the tail is level but after the tail pass its trajectory is down towards the ground and it explodes or at least catches fire 2 seconds later, lower right of shot. The videographer doesn't appear to notice.

Great conjunction aka two lights in the night sky getting together and nothing happened.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 23, 2020)

Someone is very desperate to get out of the firmament.

Time is short


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 23, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Have any idea where it was filmed?
> There is a blinking light travelling left to right at the 20 second mark that either gets near or passes through 'the tail. Its approach to the tail is level but after the tail pass its trajectory is down towards the ground and it explodes or at least catches fire 2 seconds later, lower right of shot. The videographer doesn't appear to notice.
> 
> Great conjunction aka two lights in the night sky getting together and nothing happened.


Texas apparently, space x.

Blinking light is an aircraft of some sort, another a bit further to the right.

I don't get it with these space x light displays as i don't think the fuel has changed and rockets never used to make such a display.

If i was to look at it objectively then i would have to say that it is about the dispersal of whatever the substance is, chembombs maybe or just a light show. But there have been a few more successful ones, remember these,


_View: https://youtu.be/FgWgsstTx-8?t=77_


----------



## Myrrinda (Dec 23, 2020)

Isn't Dover where all the trucks\lorries are stuck? Maybe I'm again making connections where there are none, but I know for a fact from someone who works at a hospital that medications from Britain can't reach Germany, not C related but for other diseases. Anyways, maybe the name was a message "Dover is going to collapse" ?

Sorry if this doesn't make sense. 

I watched news today and supposedly it's the other way around too, and supermarkets in Britain are sold out. I hope it's not that bad over there! And the forum members from over there have everything they need!


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 23, 2020)

No shortages here despite what the mad bad media spit out. There are 120 ports in the United Kingdom not all can handle imports or containers but a significant number can. The trucks held up in Dover are primarily French and Irish according to a haulier commenting on a blog. His trucks go to and from Europe from Immingham to Rotterdam and Zeebrugge which experience an hour or so delay in boarding either end. If nothing else CV1984 is pulling the [edit due to site maintenance] covers off of the cult of the expert, the cult of the media and the competence of those who claim to govern.

Mad Hancock has just announced the experts have identified another virulent strain of CV1984 more virulent even than the English strain, its come from South Africa apparently. Does CV1984 get its passport stamped everywhere it goes?
I'dlove to know which strain infected the Danish mink and the tigers in the New York Zoo.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 23, 2020)

Myrrinda said:


> I watched news today and supposedly it's the other way around too, and supermarkets in Britain are sold out. I hope it's not that bad over there! And the forum members from over there have everything they need!



even the blockage at dover is already over, but this is probably a test to condition the masses to slowly accept more drastic measures in the near future. 

I can still order stuff from UK, there’s no blockage of international deliveries.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 23, 2020)

Funny that the nurses last name is dover, then this so called crisis in dover, all we need is a ben-dover, or just a little prick to make it all go away.

I have said this before, this is an exercise in humiliation and submission, a mockery if you will!


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 23, 2020)

The under funded, over stretched, overused and serially abused NHS.

_View: https://twitter.com/TiceRichard/status/1341750522773159936_​


----------



## Oracle (Dec 25, 2020)

Silent Bob said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this, but it is a current event which looks very interesting, especially in light of the great conjunction between Saturn and Jupiter just now. Watching it all I can think is wtf?
> 
> 
> _View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1341184242341081089_



A friend and I were checking the skies out the night after the conjunction ( our view was chemtrailed out on the actual night) and we saw two semi stationary ( they moved about  but very slowly staying in the same general area) colour changing UFO's one of which seemed to be spitting out smaller white objects similar to the first part of the video.
Unbelievable footage,thanks for sharing.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020



Oracle said:


> Silent Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't sure where to post this, but it is a current event which looks very interesting, especially in light of the great conjunction between Saturn and Jupiter just now. Watching it all I can think is wtf?
> ...




Things are speeding up fast  now.
Currently in southern nsw and for the last week cameras are being set up at a rapid pace on every major junction along the main coastal highway as well as at intersections in the towns.
No more can you avoid being tracked in real life by leaving your mobile at home.
2021 will be the year the police state goes into full operation worldwide in my opinion.


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 25, 2020)

Silent Bob said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this, but it is a current event which looks very interesting, especially in light of the great conjunction between Saturn and Jupiter just now. Watching it all I can think is wtf?
> 
> 
> _View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1341184242341081089_




This could be a missile, the second stage comes off and has a motor on it to guide it to a safe spot to land, instead of potential collateral damage.  That said, I have no experience with rocketry myself.


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 25, 2020)

Covid-19 is caused by mycobacterium avium. SARS is just a passenger virus. We are actually dealing at the present time with a simple strain of SARS-Cov-1; it is only right now (december 2020) that a SARS-Cov-2 epidemic is going to start, and by fall 2021, we will be dealing with SARS-Cov-3. That is why M. Pompeo said "we are in a live exercise" (yes, the quote is taken from the context where China was being mentioned). Before the end of a world age, there will be two kinds of pandemics: influenza and pestilence. At the very top, it was well-known that the influenza outbreak was going to start after November 2019, that is why they set up the repo market crisis in September 2019, so that the future lockdowns would be used as a pretext to sink the economies of the world and also the financial markets which were scheduled to collapse anyway (all of this by design, of course). March 23, 2020 is the date when practically a limitless QE began.

MDs and virologists are refusing to carry out tests for mycobacterium even though FDA label for the pcr tests spells out very clearly the following:

https://www.fda.gov/media/134922/download

This test cannot rule out diseases caused by other bacterial or viral pathogens.

Positive results are indicative of active infection with 2019-nCoV but do not rule out bacterial infection or co-infection with other viruses. The agent detected may not be the definite cause of disease.

That is, one needs two kinds of tests to find out the cause of the epidemic: one for passenger viruses, one for mycobacterium.


----------



## Gold (Dec 25, 2020)

I've been keeping an eye on the Dover thing.
A quick rundown of all the suspicious things I and others have verified:
The hospital removed a post saying she was okay when proof was demanded
The hospital privated their social media
She fainted 17 minutes after the shot, so it can't be from pain.
Her family have privated their social media
Her husband is no longer listed on his social media as married
She has not posted on Instagram since fainting, but since then, someone deleted 2 posts, down from 1008
A YouTube account made in her name was made on the 18th, posting old videos
Her real YouTube account was nuked around the same time the above was made
Her Facebook was nuked
A double has taken her place and it could be another person who works at the hospital.
This double has different eyebrows (there are doctored stills floating around with matching eyebrows as Tiffany but these are fake)
The double has a thicker neck
She is possibly taller
She does not speak in the video
Her hairline is different
Her hair color is different
The with of her upper third in relation to her midface seems to be different from Tiffany's
Her eye color is different
Her eye shape is different, more narrow with a different canthal tilt apparently.

Additionally, the town the hospital is in seems to have a heavy Mason presence, included is a picture of the art's association. Someone on the ground who's in the medical field who did some asking around said that hardly anyone has heard of her, and they claim she was a recent transfer and not head nurse. There's also a 33 on the microphone in the video of her fainting. 
Some more hearsay from alleged friends of Tiffany claim that friends and family are being blackmailed which I can believe. 

And there's this gematria for her name..... Normally I disregard gematria but this was something else.
And I must say, the video with the double was uncanny. The energy was tense, like it was forced, and anxious. Everyone was stiff and uncomfortable.

If her instagram stays dead, or is hijacked and updated with out of character content or by someone who never shows their face (or is deepfaked) or her family also says off the radar forever, we'll have confirmation she's dead or vegetated. An eye should be kept on anyone who is associates with the family or neighbors, only so many of them can be bought off or intimidated into silence and I would expect the family to be pressured to move somewhere no one knows them if they haven't suffered a similar fate to Tiffany.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020



BStankman said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > kd-755 said:
> ...


A surprising amount of normies are upset over this ever since she blacked out on her instagram. The comments are surprising, I was expecting more denial.
_View: https://www.instagram.com/p/CIwiRJTLlAl/_

Some have even realized there's a double. There's some that think she's alive after the most recent video but many that don't because of her inactivity on her insta.
We could be looking at a false-false flag but it seems.... odd and unlikely..? Since the real Tiffany has dropped off the face of the earth and the family has been silenced. But there was a 33 present during the fainting video, so anything is possible, but one thing is certain, things aren't as they appear. It could simply be another way the Masons self fellate given the town is a Mason circlejerk and not indicative of a false flag or weird ritualistic sacrifice, but who knows?
If this was to trap people skeptical about the vaccine, it failed, because tons of normal people are very upset over this. What looks like a much bigger display of incompetence that's so blatant and stupid that I think it could be some kind of trap, just because of the sheer stupidity, is the footage of people getting poked with empty or capped syringes.
It's hard to believe people are that incompetent, but maybe I'm overestimating our globalist overlords.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020



codis said:


> Here some MSM announcement and some science converning this topic.
> Let's start with a quote (bold + red text is my emphasis) :
> 
> _While the first two Covid-19 vaccines relying on messenger RNA technology speed toward regulatory approval in the U.S., it’s worth remembering the vehicle that gets them where they need to go in the body.* Lipid nanoparticles* are the fatty molecular envelopes that help strands of mRNA — the genetic messenger for making DNA code into proteins — evade the body’s biological gatekeepers and reach their target cell without being degraded._
> ...


I've seen claims of nanowires in the vaccine lately with increasing the permeability of the blood brain barrier being a key aspect, which the spike protein allegedly can do. And a bunch of other connections to mind control shit... But while all the pieces seem to be there for this to be a thing (_View: https://pastebin.com/Yw6kmKNS_
) I don't feel like we'll be being mind controlled directly for a while because it would be a waste to use this on people that they seem to desire dead by 2025 according to Deagel.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 25, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> Covid-19 is caused by mycobacterium avium.



As this is posted as a statement of fact, can you please post the proof to support it.



sandokhan said:


> SARS is just a passenger virus.



Once again, if this is a statement of fact, can you please provide the evidence.



sandokhan said:


> Before the end of a world age, there will be two kinds of pandemics: influenza and pestilence.



Once again a statement without any proof for us to check.



sandokhan said:


> That is, one needs two kinds of tests to find out the cause of the epidemic: one for passenger viruses, one for mycobacterium.



Can you please show the proof that we have an epidemic? In my research regarding this, I have not come across any VALID proof of this.

If you can back up those statements with convincing data I would certainly consider the implications.

Until then, the following facts are more likely.

There is no epidemic, its flu season as usual. Any excess deaths are most likely due to the fact that many people with chronic diseases are unable to get the treatment they need because of the postponement of many critical treatments, and also to the fact that numbers and statistics are being tampered with to suit the narrative. There is ample evidence for this, which you've probably already seen if you've read the thread to this point.

When you post a new theory like this as fact, please provide the factual proof, or if a theory, please state that its a theory and show whose theory it is and what it's validity may be based on.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 25, 2020)

Gold said:


> I've been keeping an eye on the Dover thing.
> A quick rundown of all the suspicious things I and others have verified:
> The hospital removed a post saying she was okay when proof was demanded
> The hospital privated their social media
> ...


Her channel has now gone, i did watch a couple of the vids there but they have been removed from my youtube history, very strange!


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 25, 2020)

Safranek said:


> There is no epidemic, its flu season as usual.



That would be really cool, were it not for the case that we are approaching the end of world age #5 as we speak.



Safranek said:


> As this is posted as a statement of fact, can you please post the proof to support it.



How BCG Vaccination Trials Might Finally Unlock the Many Mysteries of "COVID-19" (pg 9-12)






​
Azythromicin a first-line defense drug against mycobacterium avium. 

Azithromycin was added because it is known to be effective against complications by bacterial lung disease *but also because it has been shown to be effective in the laboratory against a large number of viruses, the infectious disease specialist explained*.

COVID-19: Could Hydroxychloroquine Really Be the Answer?


Here is another scientific study showing that azythromicin is used to treat viruses:

Hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin as a treatment of COVID-19: results of an open-label non-randomized clinical trial

Azithromycin added to hydroxychloroquine was significantly more efficient for virus elimination.


These facts have created a pandemonium in the field of virology.




Safranek said:


> Once again, if this is a statement of fact, can you please provide the evidence.



https://lawrencebroxmeyermd.academia.edu/DrLawrenceBroxmeyerMD (six or seven articles, most published in respected journals on the SARS passenger virus issue, scroll down)



Safranek said:


> Once again a statement without any proof for us to check.



https://www.theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php?topic=30499.msg2281944#msg2281944
https://www.theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php?topic=30499.msg2295394#msg2295394


----------



## Jetsam (Dec 25, 2020)

Safranek said:


> sandokhan said:
> 
> 
> > Covid-19 is caused by mycobacterium avium.
> ...


Did you just require that the other commenter provide proof for their facts and then give us facts with no proof?


----------



## Safranek (Dec 27, 2020)

Jetsam said:


> Safranek said:
> 
> 
> > sandokhan said:
> ...



I did write this at the end of the long paragraph: _"There is ample evidence for this, which you've probably already seen if you've read the thread to this point. "_

I was referring in particular to the evidence that there is:

1. No isolated virus proven (not only for corona but for any virus)
2. No excess deaths due to a 'plandemic'
3. The disappearance of the actual 'flu' (as it's numbers are now attributed to CV)

If you read the whole thread and follow the links, watch the video references, it's all there.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Dec 27, 2020)

Jesus tested positive for coronavirus on Christmas day. Of course not the real Jesus. 

City duo test positive for COVID-19

Whoever is writing the script is not, I don't think, a human intelligence. It is too deeply and finely orchestrated to either be the work of a few minds, or the work of many. The script writing is too deep and too intricate.


----------



## pushamaku (Dec 27, 2020)

https://www.aier.org/article/who-deletes-naturally-acquired-immunity-from-its-website/


----------



## Timeshifter (Dec 27, 2020)

How the script goes...

How the Covid-19 pandemic could play out in 2021

https://f7td5.app.goo.gl/kvPc3K


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 27, 2020)

> Adam Kleczkowski
> Professor of Mathematics and Statistics, University of Strathclyde
> 
> Adam Kleczkowski receives funding from the Biotechnology and Biological Sciences Research Council; the Natural Environment Research Council; the Department for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs; and the Scottish government.



The clown who wrote the article kleczkowski adam professor | University of Strathclyde


> Since obtaining his Theoretical Physics PhD from the Jagiellonian University in Poland in 1989, Adam has been working on Mathematical Biology, applying models to study human, animal and plant diseases, soil and terrestrial biodiversity, and climate change. He also has worked on parameter estimation for ecological and epidemiological systems.



Another bloody number cruncher aka computer modeller.
A bona fide quackademic or as the media term them 'expert'.

http://www.kleczkowski.net/


> I am currently a Global Talent Professorship at the University of Strathclyde. My personal web page can be found here.
> My research concentrates on mathematical biology - applications of mathematics to biology, ecology, epidemiology and - more recently - economics. I am particularly interested in modelling plant, animal and human epidemiology, and work on such diverse subjects like tree health, pollination, norovirus infection of shellfish and seasonal and pandemic influenza.


The lie in two scans of this PDF found on this page.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 27, 2020)

Related to covid, i think so and also the US election, i think they are all tied together and is something i have been waiting for.

Anyone notice how the terrapin thing completely disappeared from the news cycle in around march 2020.



Anyway here is a pic of the building that got hit from 2019, I have seen this a lot on google maps and it usually means law enforcement/government that they don't want you to see,

Just for giggles the building across the street is called "another broken egg"!


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 27, 2020)

What is the terrapin thing?


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 27, 2020)

6079SmithW said:


> What is the terrapin thing?


Terrapinism(slang for terror-ism), trying to get around the censors!


----------



## Gold (Dec 27, 2020)

Look up the gematria for Demonbreun, the name of the street.
Harrowing.
Gematria scares the fuck out of me.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 27, 2020)

E.Bearclaw said:


> Jesus tested positive for coronavirus on Christmas day. Of course not the real Jesus.
> 
> City duo test positive for COVID-19
> 
> Whoever is writing the script is not, I don't think, a human intelligence. It is too deeply and finely orchestrated to either be the work of a few minds, or the work of many. The script writing is too deep and too intricate.



I can see where you're coming from on this, however when you consider the 'Hollywood' movie scripts, it becomes evident that the same minds that create those are probably the ones creating this. 

The movie 'Wag the Dog' comes to mind. They always slip the truth in.

The media is the main 'tool' of the PTB to influence mass consciousness according to the given narrative. If we consider the timeline of when this control took place up to current times, we can easily see it's gradual development through the decades. It is a finely tunes machine where all controllers (Tavistock, Brookings, etc.) influence the scriptwriters, producers, directors, casting agencies and actors to follow suit.

The only leap in logic you need to take is to replace the casting agencies with the 'personnel departments' of educational institutions and actors with doctors, scientists, and politicians.

Since most of this is being done within the 'brotherhood' anyways, its not hard to find the right candidates. 

Making the connections becomes easy once you are aware of the workings of the 'machine'. And yes, there are some highly creative people employed by the 'machine'.


sandokhan said:


> That would be really cool, were it not for the case that we are approaching the end of world age #5 as we speak.



I agree that we are approaching the end of something. But the flu has been around for some time and seems to be independent of whatever world age we're approaching.

https://www.academia.edu/43416919/H...inally_Unlock_the_Many_Mysteries_of_COVID_19_
_"Furthermore, both COVID19 and CWD mycobacteria are pleomorphic with differect possible forms."_

Ok. Then all you have to do is show the isolated and purified COVID19 virus and you should have no problems showing the 'pleomorphic and different possible forms'.

So, show me the isolated and purified COVID19 virus that would give validity to this statement.



sandokhan said:


> Azithromycin added to hydroxychloroquine was significantly more efficient for virus elimination.



Virus elimination - show me the PROOF of the virus you want to eliminate (isolated and purified).

_"These facts have created a pandemonium in the field of virology."_

These FACTS.

So far I see NO facts. Just a bunch of pseudoscience. 

In this forum, we should be better than this.


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 28, 2020)

Safranek said:


> Ok. Then all you have to do is show the isolated and purified COVID19 virus and you should have no problems showing the 'pleomorphic and different possible forms'.



SARS could be a passenger form of CWD mycobacterium (cell wall deficient M. which look just like a virus, and pass through the same filters as a virus would).

That is not the point.

The point is this: all over the world hospitals, health departments are being exhausted so that if a much worse pandemic should come from the atmosphere, there will be very little that could be done.

Everyone is wearing the masks. Why then the huge increase in cases in California, as an example? This cannot be explained merely by additional immigration at the borders. Something else is going on, and no one seems to understand what is happening, with the exception of a handful of astronomers and doctors.

There is only one place Covid-19 could be originating from: the atmosphere (dust from comet Encke). Why then should this mycobacterium make its way to the surface of the Earth in such huge quantities? Why now? In 1918-1919 the M. avium pandemic was made much worse by the use of aspirin. Now we are dealing with a world-wide phenomenon, even though people have done as required: they are wearing their masks diligently. So what is going on?


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 28, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> Safranek said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Then all you have to do is show the isolated and purified COVID19 virus and you should have no problems showing the 'pleomorphic and different possible forms'.
> ...



It's an interesting speculation but all the data show that doctors are simply diagnosing the normal flu. There's still the possibility that the PTB know something we don't about a space-born microbe or virus in the coming months or years, and everything that happens happens in preparation for this event. I find it more likely that it's about control and there is no natural pandemic.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 28, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> SARS could be a passenger form of CWD mycobacterium



keyword - *could be* (or may NOT be)

Ok. Let's start here for simplification's sake.

Do viruses exist? 

We need proof here, like a documented, peer-reviewed isolated, purified virus. NOT a theory of a virus. Not exosomes, or viromes passed off as viruses.

if yes, then

Can they cause the diseases attributed to them?

We need more proof here - see Koch's postulates.

if yes, then

Are they transmittable?

We need further proof here.

So, no need to go into any of the literature where things could be, may be, as for those possibilities to exist and become likelihoods or probabilities, we have to make sure we're on solid ground with the virus THEORY.


----------



## pushamaku (Dec 28, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> Safranek said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Then all you have to do is show the isolated and purified COVID19 virus and you should have no problems showing the 'pleomorphic and different possible forms'.
> ...



PCR is not a disease diagnostic tool.

​

So what cases are you on about??

Hospitals and health departments are NOT being 'exhausted' expect perhaps in the media. And not everyone (myself included) is wearing a face diaper either.

If there was a real 'bug' going around the media wouldn't have to remind us about it everyday.

The "world-wide phenomenon" is obvious. TOTAL CONTROL.


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 28, 2020)

Of course rt-PCR is not a disease diagnostic tool.

However, the same kind of epidemics/pandemics occurred in the past, in the same order as today.

Three waves of influenza and a pestilence pandemic.

Now, we find ourselves at wave #2 (SARS-Cov-2 or a strain of mycobacterium). That is, for the entirety of 2020 we have been dealing with SARS-Cov-1 again actually. And we will have SARS-Cov-3 starting in the fall of 2021.

There is a precise sequence of events which takes place before the end of a world age.


Here is the warning issued by Dr. C. Wickramasinghe in November 2019:

Leading scientist predicted pandemic on November 25th, 2019 - The Cosmic Tusk

On November 25th, 2019, Professor Chandra Wickramasinghe made the following stark warning, weeks before the coronavirus emerged.

On the basis of this data, there appears to be a prima facie case for expecting new viral strains to emerge over the coming months and so it would be prudent for Public Health Authorities the world over to be vigilant and prepared for any necessary action. We need hardly to be reminded that the spectre of the 1918 devastating influenza pandemic stares us in the face from across a century.

Chandra Wickramasinghe, Current Science, November 25, 2019

The finances of the world collapsed in September 2019. This crisis would have been followed by stock market crashes, the closures of millions of small and medium sized businesses. However, since they knew exactly when M. avium (covid-19) was going to hit, they were able to bring about these effects under the cover of the flu/influenza pandemic.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 28, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> Now, we find ourselves at wave #2



only that this is an entirely arbitrary definition. no one has ever isolated a complete virus and the rna fragments of „coronavirus strains“ they find change (_mutate_) all the time.


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 28, 2020)

Of course. Koch's four postulates have never been fulfilled by SARS-Cov-x. But we are dealing with a CWD mycobacterium pandemic, and modern science refuses to perform the necessary tests for M. avium. If the tests for mycobacterium had been done, we would have a clear and definite understanding as to what is going on. But the tests for M. are more complex and the vast majority of Phds in the world today (microbiologists/virologists) CANNOT distinguish between a virus and a CWD mycobacterium. That is why the situation is so dire right now.

A pandemic like this cannot be unleashed using chemtrails or tens of thousands of gas drones: something is coming from the upper atmosphere in increasing quantities, even though people are wearing their masks.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 28, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> pandemic like this



A pandemic like what? A pandemic of no excess mortality? A pandemic of reduced flu cases proportional to diagnosed covid cases?


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 28, 2020)

The use of the rt-PCR test is meant to hide the nature of the true pathogenic agent. We dealt with this kind of an epidemic before, the 1918-1919 Spanish influenza. Right now, the first wave of SARS-Cov-1 (or a strain of CWD M.) is slightly larger than it was in 1918, this is what has been going on this past year (flu/influenza cases). Hospitals must use TWO TESTS to find out what is going on: a pcr test AND a test for mycobacterium. With one or two exceptions, no one has tested the population for mycobacterium. I understand what you are saying, that this is just another flu season (as usual). Let's see what will happen this year.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 28, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> But the tests for M. are more complex and the vast majority of Phds in the world today (microbiologists/virologists) CANNOT distinguish between a virus and a CWD mycobacterium.



The answer to that is very simple. Its like distinguishing between a person (CWD mycobacterium - or L-forms) and a ghost (virus). One has been proven to exist while the other hasn't.

Now, regarding these L-form mycobacteria, I'm posting an excerpt but the whole article if worth a read.

https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rstb.2015.0494 (edit to add reference link)

*"2. History of L-form bacteria and possible role in infectious disease*

_In the light of the importance of the cell wall, it is surprising that many bacteria are apparently able to switch into a wall-deficient state called the L-form (figure 1). These cells were named in 1935 by Emmy Klieneberger [17]. She was attempting to isolate pleuropneumonia-like organisms (PLOs; now called mycoplasma) from the blood of rats but instead isolated a Gram-negative bacterium called Streptobacillus moniliformis. Klieneberger noticed that among the classical rod-shaped bacteria within her culture, pleomorphic organisms were also present, which she assumed to be symbiotic PLOs. *Subsequent time-course experiments performed by her colleague, Louis Dienes, revealed that the pleomorphic variants had actually developed from bacilli, and that the bacterium had the ability to switch between the two morphological forms* [18].

Klieneberger called the unusual variants L-forms in honour of the Lister Institute in London, where she worked at the time of the discovery. O*ver the years numerous other names have been ascribed to L-forms, including L-phase bacteria, L-variants, L-organisms and CWD (cell wall-deficient) bacteria *[19]. The term L-form is now impossible to define precisely. We presently use it loosely to describe variants of normally walled bacteria that have adapted to grow in the complete absence of cell wall synthesis. As described below, this has important physiological and genetic consequences for the wide range of bacteria that can carry out this switch, including loss of regular shape, osmotic sensitivity, resistance to many wall-targeting antibiotics and ability to tolerate complete deletion of genes involved in PG synthesis and of the FtsZ-based cell-division apparatus [20,21]. Cells treated in various ways to remove the cell wall, sometimes called protoplasts or spheroplasts, can operationally be distinguished from L-forms by their inability (unlike L-forms) to grow and proliferate indefinitely. ‘Stable’ L-forms have picked up mutations that prevent them from reverting to the walled state, whereas ‘unstable’ L-forms can revert, albeit often only at low frequency. Finally, the term L-form has also recently been applied to cells with a partial inhibition of cell wall synthesis (e.g. [22–24]), but it is worth noting that these cells may be physiologically quite distinct from completely wall-deficient L-forms in retaining the requirement for a functional FtsZ-based division machine [22] (see §3)."_

from the same article,

_"Despite large amounts of literature published on L-forms, *their role in disease remains controversial*. Many reports are case studies and *lack statistical power*, while others *could not be repeated*. Rigorous controls can be difficult to provide, making it *challenging to interpret the results.*"_

Bolded text was by me.

The whole paper is very informative.

We don't need particles from 'space' when we have evidence that certain bacteria under certain circumstances can trasform into L-forms (CWD MB).

We can also see that their role in disease is controversial, meaning NOT FACT.


sandokhan said:


> We dealt with this kind of an epidemic before, the 1918-1919 Spanish influenza.



Is this a FACT? You wrote it as such. 

Allow me to suggest that when you make a statement such as this one, start it like so;

It has been suggested by xxxxx that we dealt with this kind of epidemic...

Mainstream science claims that we dealt with...

You tend to leave out the part that is important to put the comment into the proper perspective and write it as if it is an accepted fact.

As this is forum is about questioning the mainstream narrative, its useless for our posters to try and pass of mainstream propaganda as historic or scientific fact.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Dec 28, 2020)

If you are aware of Harald Kautz and Acolyte their research of the black goo 'LOOSH' this might be the answer of space related incoming DNA-upgrading DNA-unlocking and the whole COVID-19 is either to halt the incoming SPACE things or to further advance us. 

Somehow since last night Harald Kautz and his research came to my mind and now I'm thinking COVID19 is this black goo that Acolyte foretold us about. The black goo cannot be detected and it targets the good guys to pave wave for much worse things to come.

Look up acolyte on GLP.


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 28, 2020)

Dr. Lawrence Broxmeyer, from 2012:

"Challenging the Medical Orthodoxy Shannon Brownlee and Jeanne Lenzer are not new to writing sharp warnings regarding public health. Among their writings listed on Medline is a British Medical Journal treatment entitled “Doctor takes ‘march of shame’ to atone for drug company payments”. [59] That influenza vaccination and oral antiviral studies have been consistently pushed and paid for by pharmaceutical companies themselves is no secret. But once in a while, unsponsored papers such as Brownlee and Lenzer’s 2009 article in The Atlantic  clear  the misinformation: [60]

“Whether this season’s swine flu turns out to be deadly or mild, most experts agree that it’s only a matter of time before we’re hit by a truly devastating flu pandemic— one that might kill more people worldwide than have died of the plague and AIDS combined. In the US, the main lines of defense are pharmaceutical—vaccines and antiviral drugs to limit the spread of flu and prevent people from dying from it.  Yet now some flu experts are challenging the medical orthodoxy and arguing that for those most in need of protection, flu shots and antiviral drugs may provide little to none.  So where does that leave us if a bad pandemic strikes?…”

The authors added:……….. “But what if everything we think we know about fighting influenza is wrong? What if flu vaccines do not protect people from dying—particularly the elderly, who account for 90 percent of deaths from seasonal flu? And what if the expensive antiviral drugs that the government has stockpiled over the past few years also have little, if any power to reduce the number of  people who die  or  are hospitalized? The  US government—with the support of leaders in the public-health and medical communities—has put its faith in the power of vaccines and antiviral drugs to limit  the spread and lethality of swine flu. Other plans to contain the pandemic seem anemic by comparison. Yet some top  flu  researchers  are deeply skeptical of  both  flu vaccines and antivirals. Like the engineers who warned for years about the levees of New Orleans, these experts caution that our defenses may be flawed, and quite possibly useless against a truly lethal flu. And that unless we are willing to ask fundamental questions about the  science behind flu vaccines and antiviral drugs, we could find ourselves, in a bad epidemic, as helpless as the citizens of New Orleans during Hurricane Katrina.”

This paper has intentionally questioned perhaps the  most fundamental question about the science behind influenza and its vaccine and antiviral cures: is it really a virus at all? For if it is indeed a form of viral, cell-wall-deficient mycobacteria such as Mycobacterium influenzae or Mycobacterium tuberculosis, as many physicians and  scientists in the past have suggested, we could indeed find ourselves in the midst of another devastating, infectious Katrina. "

SARS was not a virus, it was caused by mycobacterium. So was H1N1.

http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.573.8374&rep=rep1&type=pdf

SARS: Just another viral acronym?
L. Broxmeyer

"Recent observations and experimental evidence have purported that a virus causes SARS, but such viruses have been isolated in only less than half of SARS patients in some studies and virologist Vincent Plummer of Winnipeg’s National Microbiology Laboratory found that indeed 1 in 5 perfectly healthy Canadians with a history of recent travel to Asia had the virus. Therefore SARS microbiologic origins remain unclear.
Outbreaks of multi-drug resistant (MDR) tuberculosis and the atypical mycobacteria simulate SARS on clinical, radiologic, epidemiologic, and diagnostic laboratory grounds and it is only logical then to include them in the differential to find a definitive cause and cure for SARS. "

"The point is that the coronavirus has not been around long enough for in-depth study, and should it prove to be merely a “passenger” virus, secondary to an underlying bacterial or mycobacterial cause, such a microbe, perhaps similar to the Beijing strain of mycobacteria isolated in Milan prior to its COVID-19 outbreak, would then assume the mantel of the true “underlying condition” and not the virus.

Today, although tuberculosis is still a global pandemic, it is still treatable, but only if looked for and considered. What is the cause of the present Pandemic/Epidemic? Most are 98% certain that it is a virus. But until we are 100% certain, which we are not, we still need to keep a differential diagnosis open as to the possibility that we are dealing with a “passenger” virus with a deadly underlying cause. To do otherwise, would be a disservice to many."

Dr. Lawrence Broxmeyer


Most PhDs in mycobacteriology/virology cannot tell the difference between mycobacterium and a virus.

"Moreover, the preferred form of both of these pathogens, once inside the body, is their
tiny, hard to diagnose viral like cell‐wall‐deficient (CWD) mycobacterial forms, which require special stains and special culture media, unavailable at most diagnostic centers.
This leaves a situation, in which Mycobacterium avium and its cell‐wall‐deficient forms, highly implicated here in the present pandemic, are being picked up, according to Mattman, only 16% of  the time through traditional methods.

Diagnosing a viral disease is no easy matter. Just toname a few instances, Lyme disease, mycoplasma pneumonia and Legionnaires' disease were all thought to be viruses. That is, until their respective bacteria were found. SARS itself, often compared with COVID-19, was misdiagnosed as avian influenzaA (or "bird flu"), the human metapneumoviruses (hMPV),and then a chlamydia-like, bacterial-like organism takenfrom patients during what later came to be known as the Guangdong outbreak."


Dr. L. Broxmeyer on how difficult it is to perform M. avium tests:

"
In addition, dormant tubercular cell-wall-deficient or“L-forms” are among the most difficult microbes to cultivateand identify, especially in their early non-cultivable or so-called “invisible” stage [14]. Therefore to find them in the living or dead organism takes mandatory novel strategies including special growth techniques to enrich and revive them to an actively growing, colony-forming state, such as the use ofgrowth stimulants which create nutrient starvation or hypoxic conditions for M. tuberculosis in vitro [15]. *But beyond all of this, when most laboratories refuse to routinely perform these specialized L-form assays and most clinicians refuse to order them, their diagnosis becomes an impossibility.*

Not only does it take special stains and cultures to detect CWD mycobacteria, but even in the case of the sensitive PCR used to detect the DNA of the organism –if DNA is extracted from stable tubercular L-forms in the breast or elsewhere, it is often negative. This is because, with the loss or disruption of tubercular cell-walls, their cell membrane may become greatly thickened. Therefore it is difficult to break the membrane in cell-wall-deficient (CWD) tuberculosis to release the DNA. Liu showed that under electron-micrographic analysis the thickness of cell membrane in CWD M.tuberculosis could be as thick as 40.54nm, whereas the thickness of the cell membrane plus cell wall in classical TB forms is only 34.84nm  "


Safranek said:


> Is this a FACT?



Yes.

https://www.academia.edu/35088077/The_Great_Influenza_Pandemic_What_Really_Happened_in_1918


Safranek said:


> As this is forum is about questioning the mainstream narrative, its useless for our posters to try and pass of mainstream propaganda as historic or scientific fact.



Fact: before the end of a world age, there will be pandemics, influenza and a pestilence.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 28, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> Fact: before the end of a world age, there will be pandemics, influenza and a pestilence.



_View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1343527984976842752_


This is not a pandemic, it is a well orchestrated financial shakedown.


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 28, 2020)

https://www.gloucestershirelive.co.uk/news/health/gloucestershire-hospitals-were-covid-free-4396459
Many hospitals in the UK have been somewhat empty since April:

https://www.hsj.co.uk/acute-care/nh...s-more-empty-beds-than-normal/7027392.article
Some hospitals have patients:

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-54777741
See also this:

https://www.bmj.com/content/371/bmj.m3924
This is M. Pompeo's live exercise. We are dealing with something very similar to the first wave of influenza/flu from 1918:

_"The first wave of the flu lasted from the first quarter of 1918 and was relatively mild." _


As for the finances of the world, they could have been shut down back in September 2008 very easily:

Lindsey Narrates!  The Financial 911 of September 11, 2008 

But they were not.


Question: why do HeLa cell lines replicate an unlimited number of times?


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 28, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> Fact: before the end of a world age, there will be pandemics, influenza and a pestilence.


How old are you and how many of the world age ends have you experienced yourself?


----------



## asatiger1966 (Dec 28, 2020)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Are we seeing the beginning of the end of this Covid psyop?
> 
> I just came across this video this morning. A nurse is being interviewed about having just been injected with the new Covid vaccine, and while answering a news reporter's questions, she complains of dizziness and then suddenly passes out. This was televised on mainstream news, an affiliate of NBC.
> 
> ...



One of the efficient ways to destroy your enemy would be to starve them out. History is full of rulers doing exactly that. They would kill millions and never spend a dime.

One comes up with a fake virus that the media , whom they control, puts out propaganda that frightens the people. The people are told that they will die if they do not get a vaccine that in turn leads to quarantines that will destroy businesses and people will become dependent on the government for basic items.

The viruses will never stop coming as the population is slowly killed off. Then the government will offer you full health care and basic needs if you will sign an agreement to give up your property rights. you are now officially a slave.

Go to a web site "Health Ranger .com ", you will get the truth about the cov-19

You will be sick and frightened at the information on that site. 

Note, when I was stationed at Fort Campbell, Kentucky. We practiced flying to Memphis, Tennessee and poisoned the water supply.

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 28, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> How many of the world age ends have you experienced yourself?



Go to my thread on the radical chronology of history and have a look at the absolute proofs that the Gizeh pyramid was submerged under sea water for weeks if not months (up to 100 meters). If nothing else, you must answer the question: what kind of catastrophe (geological/astronomical) caused this event? Then you will understand that the Earth underwent *at least* the end of one world age in particular. Before the end of that last world age, there were two world-wide pandemics (influenza and pestilence). This should be a great starting point for your own research into this most important subject.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 28, 2020)

asatiger1966 said:


> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> > Are we seeing the beginning of the end of this Covid psyop?
> ...


Agreed. The governments of the world have had a very seedy history in poisoning their populations, both directly and indirectly. When I discovered the dangers of corn syrup back in 2005, with its trace amounts of mercury in every serving due to the chlor-alkali process used to manufacture this artificial sweetener and preservative, I made a concerted effort to eliminate it entirely from my diet. As a result, I haven't come down with any sickness, minor or major since then.

When this Covid nonsense hit the media circuit at the beginning of the year, at first I thought it was something created in a laboratory and unleashed on the public, until I realized that they needed actors like Tom Hanks to say that they contracted it, before they even devised a test for diagnosing it. Then I knew the whole thing was a giant fake. Why create a disease that can easily spread out of control when you can create a fake one that only exists in a narrative pushed by the media? Also the fact that they have patents on the terms covid-19 and novel coronavirus demonstrates how they not only control its narrative, but also directly profit from all products and services related to it that are generated in the process.

On the one hand, what they've done is quite brilliant in terms of defining just how powerful the shadow government that rules the world is, utilizing its monopoly on media and its many tentacles of outreach within the governments of the world, from small townships to international conglomerates. However, it cannot be their endgame to enslave us in this way on a permanent basis. As it stands now, they cannot and are not maintaining their narrative nearly as well as when this started. They have maintained their stranglehold on the peasants of the world as a direct result of staying in the shadows. Now that they are flexing their muscles out in the open, the masses are definitely beginning to wake up. Whether they believe this Covid psyop is real or not, the vast majority will refuse to take the vaccine.

The controllers know this.

So the conclusion has to be that they are expecting a whole lot of pushback from here on in, in the form of lawsuits, class actions, mass protests, and any and all forms of civil disobedience, including mass refusal of the vaccine. This pushback can ONLY gain traction.

Any that have been watching the economy numbers must realize that a world financial collapse is immanent. When this finally happens, an existential battle for survival will be our new focus. Infrastructure will collapse. Businesses both government and private sector will quickly grind to a screeching halt.

It seems to me that they want this collapse, but they want it THEIR way, which means lots of fear and chaos, so that THEY can swoop in to save the day with the new world order they ACTUALLY plan on implementing. This vaccine NWO is just the decoy. They will showcase this new world order as transparent, fiscally responsible, and perhaps even decentralized and open sourced. The starving, hungry, and lost sheeple happily will jump at the opportunity to sign up. But there will be a catch. There's always going to be a catch with them. It will be slavery still, but perhaps a softer version, like what we experienced back in the 1950's, though technologically more advanced, where privacy will be a thing of the past. The rest of us, long weary of deception and control by this insane monolithic parasite, will finally free ourselves, enjoying true self-sovereignty.

The key in all of this is to rise above the fear zone. The game changing factor in this awakening is in the realization that our thoughts create the reality we experience, both as individuals and as a society as a collective. If we are creating our realities from fear, they will always control us. When we create our realities with courage and confidence, taking full responsibility for that which we create, they can no longer control us in any way. They need us to feed them. All wealth is created from labor. They have enslaved us with a mountain of debt that can never be repaid. Usury is the fiction their entire narrative is based upon. Fearlessness frees.


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 28, 2020)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Any that have been watching the economy numbers must realize that a world financial collapse is immanent. When this finally happens, an existential battle for survival will be our new focus. Infrastructure will collapse. Businesses both government and private sector will quickly grind to a screeching halt.
> 
> It seems to me that they want this collapse, but they want it THEIR way, which means lots of fear and chaos, so that THEY can swoop in to save the day with the new world order they ACTUALLY plan on implementing.



Yes. But why now? An economic depression could have been caused in 2008, easily.


sandokhan said:


> Lindsey Narrates! The Financial 911 of September 11, 2008



Here, on stolenhistory, these are the questions that you must ask. A financial collapse. But why now? You think a fake pandemic couldn't have been pulled off in 2009 (as an example)?


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 28, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> > Any that have been watching the economy numbers must realize that a world financial collapse is immanent. When this finally happens, an existential battle for survival will be our new focus. Infrastructure will collapse. Businesses both government and private sector will quickly grind to a screeching halt.
> ...


I honestly do not know why now and why not then. But it seems 2008/9 could have easily been the world collapse, but they decided to push the delay button. Now they either can't push the delay button again, or they have in place what they did not have before. One thing that is much different now than 2008 is the awareness factor, which is obviously being underreported. Whether they could do it then but didn't, it doesn't change the current state of the world economy, which is certain to collapse soon, though I cannot say exactly when.


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Dec 28, 2020)

How would a black goo target only the good guys? Is it sentient? Intelligent? Otherwise, how would it be able to determine who the good guys are? Who and what defines a guy as good or bad anyway? 


FAELAGUM said:


> If you are aware of Harald Kautz and Acolyte their research of the black goo 'LOOSH' this might be the answer of space related incoming DNA-upgrading DNA-unlocking and the whole COVID-19 is either to halt the incoming SPACE things or to further advance us.
> 
> Somehow since last night Harald Kautz and his research came to my mind and now I'm thinking COVID19 is this black goo that Acolyte foretold us about. The black goo cannot be detected and it targets the good guys to pave wave for much worse things to come.
> 
> Look up acolyte on GLP.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Dec 28, 2020)

Fortuna Fled said:


> How would a black goo target only the good guys? Is it sentient? Intelligent? Otherwise, how would it be able to determine who the good guys are? Who and what defines a guy as good or bad anyway?
> 
> 
> FAELAGUM said:
> ...




When it enters the hosts they make the hosts listen to it, and you can actually have it and still not be bad as long as you do not listen to it. If you listen to it then you are scripted to become it and start perfoming bad things in group. And these guys they target the good guys in groups. That's what it the goo is telling them to perform. Manslaught. Genocide. Rape. Etc.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 29, 2020)

https://ugetube.com/watch/they-trie...oiYHdwU8WR6EzmRqHxivwyUOTQxlleUKs-_wuZXSgp5wY
How many people recognise these techniques implemented in our countries, he is right, our collective anchor has been removed if it was even there to begin with, poignant year of publication!


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 29, 2020)

Safranek said:


> As this is forum is about questioning the mainstream narrative



Then, you must answer the most important question of them all (concerning this thread and the subject matter of the forum): why has the Covid-19 (fake) pandemic been launched right now? Certainly Trump could have been elected back in 2004, and a financial shutdown could have taken place in September 2008, and then have a fake pandemic in 2009. Easily done. Even those who do not believe that we are approaching the end of a world age, must answer this question. *Why now?*


kd-755 said:


> How many of the world age ends have you experienced yourself?



Same question for you also. Why now? Do you believe that the December 2019 date was chosen at random to start the (fake) Covid-19 pandemic? If not, you must answer this question. It is most definitely related to everything you believe in, your inquiries concerning the new chronology of history, not to mention cosmology.


----------



## Gold (Dec 29, 2020)

Just going to leave this nugget I found a while ago since I saw some PCR test discussion.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 29, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> Then, you must answer the most important question of them all (concerning this thread and the subject matter of the forum): why has the Covid-19 (fake) pandemic been launched right now?



I wish I could answer that question as that would mean I'd know much more about the topic than I do now. 

Let's see what we have:

1. This timing for the plandemic (2020) was planned decades ago, see book references giving the exact year (at least 2 I'm aware of).

2. The two purposes I'm certain of that the plandemic achieves are Population Reduction and Control. There may be others but these two have firm basis. (Pop. Red. helps with Control). To rise back on top post-reset, you need control.

3. There is a considerable amount of info pointing to a coming reset in the near future (based on my research the dates could be anywhere between 2030 - 2040).

4. Given (1), it may be suggested that TPTB are aware of the timing of the resets and are on a timeline. By involving the whole world under the WHO and WEF agenda, they have removed any illusion that not all governments are controlled by them. No more China vs. US vs. Iran vs. Israel vs. anyone. All countries follow suit on this one. It has been said that they are accelerating their agenda however, given (1) it would indicate that there is no acceleration taking place, everything is moving along as planned.

5. The reset scenario is being heavily investigated right now by many, what makes it difficult to figure out the ACTUAL timing of it is the fact that our chronology has been obscured. The ones who did the obscuring are obviously aware of the actual calendar count (whatever calendar they may be using).

6. It is equally as difficult to find out the actual MEANS of the reset, there are many theories floating around (Pole shift, Plasma event, Nibiru pass-by, Aliens coming back, etc.) This is a key reason why knowing the physics of our realm would help us determine the most probable scenario and enable us to prepare accordingly.

All points should be further explored providing conclusions but its hard to get people on the same page without actual, solid proof.


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 29, 2020)

You answered the how, the what, but not *why* the Covid-19 has been unleashed at the present time.



Safranek said:


> It is equally as difficult to find out the actual MEANS of the reset, there are many theories floating around (Pole shift, Plasma event, Nibiru pass-by, Aliens coming back, etc.) This is a key reason why knowing the physics of our realm would help us determine the most probable scenario and enable us to prepare accordingly.



Yes. You need a precise timetable for the events which will take place.

So, if we are not nearing the end of a world age, why would the Covid-19 (fake) pandemic be released right now?



sandokhan said:


> Question: why do HeLa cell lines replicate an unlimited number of times?





Safranek said:


> There is a considerable amount of info pointing to a coming reset in the near future (based on my research the dates could be anywhere between 2030 - 2040).



Sure. But that reset could have been applied equally well back in 2008 (with a pandemic to go along). Anywhere between 2030-2040 is not good enough. What we need is a much better estimate. Then, perhaps, we'll find out why the Covid-19 epidemic is happening right now, and not in 2009, or 2023.


----------



## Gold (Dec 29, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> You answered the how, the what, but not *why* the Covid-19 has been unleashed at the present time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure as to why exactly 2020 other than numerology and the typical weird symbology and Satanic shit they love so much but I suspect at least part of them going so balls to the wall could be the desire to see their demonic fantasy take life before they lose theirs. Most of the elites we have faces to are 30 million years old, at least. There feels like an element of trying to force God's hand evident in all of this. Perhaps in an attempt to gain control over the situation by doing so, so they can get their 20 year or so delay of the second coming of Christ/the cycling of the Yugas.


----------



## usselo (Dec 29, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> You answered the how, the what, but not *why* the Covid-19 has been unleashed at the present time.
> 
> Yes. You need a precise timetable for the events which will take place.
> 
> ...


For any of us to answer the question "why now?", we need to be able to walk back along the knowledge tree and into its branches (ie the causes of the current situation and all the situations before the current situation, the context). I'm not sure any of us normal users can do that. We are possibly closer than most humans but, nevertheless, we're still a long way from having a complete enough picture. Or so I would have thought.

So, I can't answer your question.

But various clues have kept coming my way over the last couple of years so here they are in incomplete form in case it helps illuminate one of the missing branches of the past.

Per Eugene McCarthy's theory on the chimpanzee-pig hybrid origin of humans, and page 2 of his description of his theory, we look like a hybrid. In intereviews with McCarthy, various causes for that hybridisation are discussed. Presence of certain metals brought in comet trails being one of them.

Whether comets, metals were a required mechanism (ie, a tool) for it or not, I think it is possible that the hybridisation was deliberate. That is, we were created and deliberately created as a form of livestock. When one considers our oddities - hairlessness, dexterousness (eg opposing thumbs), intelligence - from the perspective of qualities of livestock, then we can conjecture that humans were created as general purpose slave-livestock. In permaculture terms, we are highly-stacked. Multi-purpose.

I could go into what physical uses were/are made of us but it is quite distressing. Perhaps PM me for that.

A very distressing aspect of it is that I think the physical harvesting is still going on but is hidden by our numbers. I suspect about 0.27% of white-skinned humans are currently harvested before natural death. That's in the UK. I can't speak for other colour skins. Other colour-skins and posessors of other physical features are possibly harvested at different rates depending on the demand for products made from them. One clue to this is the number of missing people. Another is missing people (411s) near DUMBs. There are also Hollywood references and medieval references to the possible customers.

If I were being optimistic, I would say that Henrietta Lacks' cells can be used to supply part of the demand for human physical parts. Post-mortem organ donation may supply some of the rest. The latter might explain the UK's 'deemed consent' organ donation law on 2020-05-20.

I've read a theory that claimed viruses are part of an upgrade (or downgrade) system that is applied to various species from time to time. It is possible that we are being up or downgraded. I have noticed that my perceptual/thinking ability has changed over the last few years. I notice details and see links/connections that I doubt I had the capacity to see before. Could be the effects of a virus reprogramming technique. Could simply be that I've spent enough time exploring branches of the knowledge tree (ie questioning widely like a good conspiracy theorist should) and now have better contextual knowledge than before. Could be that users of boards like this are being helped.

This does not answer the 'why now?' We can speculate: the developed west has a large population peak who are dying naturally (possibly helped by intubation, despair, etc). It also has a lot of obese people. The latter are the result - quoting an article I saw a couple of weeks ago - of a 50-year experiment in government dietary advice.

It does not answer the question: what is it about Henrietta Lack's line of cells. Though, one has to note their alleged immortality.

So, guessing two ideas for why now? Pessimistically, because it is harvest time. Positively, because a new deal has been struck for our role in a bigger system.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 29, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> You answered the how, the what, but not *why* the Covid-19 has been unleashed at the present time.



I figured the word 'purposes' (2) would be pretty self-evident as to the 'why'. I gave you 2 which really boils down to the one. Control.



sandokhan said:


> Sure. But that reset could have been applied equally well back in 2008



Nowhere did I imply that the PTB are orchestrating the reset. At the moment, I lean towards the theory that it is not the inhabitants of the realm (even at the visible top) that apply the resets. It is highly possible that it had been built into the nature of the realm we live in. Its a program in the system that probably affects the realm on a physical, chemical, biological and spiritual level. It is also possible that there are minor and major resets depending on factors unknown to us as of yet. As our realm runs by a perfect clock (the heavens), I'm sure that the resets also run according to that clock. (Not to say that there isn't a 'clock' we don't see that controls the one we presently do.)


----------



## Gold (Dec 29, 2020)

usselo said:


> sandokhan said:
> 
> 
> > You answered the how, the what, but not *why* the Covid-19 has been unleashed at the present time.
> ...


Do you remember 10 or so years ago, when people were posting videos of strange humming noises? The legitimate ones, not the many fakes after.
I realized the sound in the legitimate videos is the exact same sound you get from underground tunnel boring. I realized that when I saw a video not too long ago of someone recording the sounds of underground drilling going on beneath their company building.

They were making DUMBs!

As for the harvesting, I've come to think that a lot of cryptids and monster sightings are genetic experiments and one of the possible end fates of the harvested.
Adding onto the discussion, the date of 2020 seems to hold a lot of symbolic value to them, particularly the 21st (Age of Aquarius).. Pandemics seem to occur every 100 years during the 20s, and looking back at the real history behind the Spanish Flu it would seem the majority of the deaths (and the flu itself) were actually caused by vaccines and bacterial pneumonia (from masks? according to Fauci himself..), indicating a massive man-made element attributable to most of the deaths that became a fiasco most people now just think was a really bad disease outbreak. Sound familiar?

The elites love their rituals and their weird dates, and looking at the mysterious pandemics that break out every 100 years in the 20s, could we be looking at a regularly scheduled ritual? They did pick out 2020 decades before as you pointed out, and looking back into history that curious pattern emerges... Except this time, they're aiming to go all the way to see their vision realized in their lifetimes. Perhaps it's everything, as well as the culmination of corrupted technology seemingly nearing its peak and birthing the real possibility for a global control grid to be enacted. Personally? I think digital/electronic technology in the vain we have now, compared to what we used to have, is a corrupt, dirty version specialized for evil purposes. Maybe the reason no one invented cellphones and all the shit we have now in the past was because there were more good people alive and in power and they had a vested interest in technology that benefited the health of everyone as opposed to the EMF radiating cancer rectangles and boxes we have now that do the opposite of vitalize us.

But why now?
I think it's a combination of preplanning with a ritualistic element, lining up maybe by chance with the near completion of the technology they've been developing for the Beast System over decades. Perhaps it is realizing they wear nearing the peak of the tech's development at a point when most of them are so ancient and run down that they've decided to go all in. There's an element of desperation I can't get over, despite all the contingency plans and meticulousness they're known for. The sloppiness could be on purpose to provoke a certain response from people but I feel like waking people up would always be against their best interests since they could kill us all at any point, and there's no need to oust dissidents by baiting them into realizing they're against their agenda at the last moment. I think they're scrambling to make this happen before they die of old age, and are feeling emboldened by the progress their technology has made and the complacency the test run has shown, but despite all the extremely intricate planning there's an underlying element of desperation. Like they're rushing. Maybe they're going all in because after failing with ebola and previous, deadlier viruses, they came to the conclusion their only card is to exaggerate a flu because a high mortality disease would be too deadly to spread and too hard to pass off false positives in order to trick people into thinking they could have it. Blowing a flu out of proportion is so stupid and crazy, that it just might work... If they push it extremely hard and create as many artificial causes of death and attribute deaths to it as possible. A high risk, high reward gamble as we've seen.... Take something anyone could and does get, weaponize it, and play on that paranoia. In a way, the flu is perfect because it acts like as a cloak, and everyone's paranoia of what could be behind a coof is the dagger.

If people were exhibiting clear symptoms of something specific and real there would be no invisible enemy. Sure, actual deaths would scare a lot of people and could be played up a lot but that seems to have failed every time they tried it. Everyone's had a flu, not everyone's had rabies or staph. It makes a lot of sense to make people afraid of someone with, let's say, one head instead of two, because how many people in a crowd have two heads? Fearing the marked would make the unmarked safe, so you mark the unmarked with their lack of one to make everyone "a danger". It sounds insane, but if you can convince a large population to fear the unseen instead of the seen, you have what we have now. Add to that the weaponized sheep pressuring others to do as they're told or risk being de-personed.

Regardless, they've fucked up at many turns and they're uncharacteristically sloppy this time around (which is what makes me suspicious of a feint), even if they've always seemingly left a trail that anyone with an internet connection could find if they had their eyes open, for decades. If we can stick this out, and people keep waking up as they seem to be doing, they'll have to escalate. They want the deaths of all of us but in a controlled manner that falls into one of their simulations. With the people waking up at the rate they are (not ideal but better than we've ever seen before regardless), they run a real risk of inciting unpredictability. If this fails, they'll have to start killing us with division, unrest, shortages, and if people realize those things are coming, all bets are off and they'd have to kill us directly. Their simulations revolve around us responding to their scripts and would fall to pieces in face of a population that doesn't fear death. TPTB absolutely hate chaos and anything unpredictable so in a way the last thing they want to do is instruct their pawns to start shooting us like collaterals in a war.

Ironically, chaos is our greatest asset, I think. We're seeing some of that now with the Nashville situation.


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 29, 2020)

usselo said:


> Per Eugene McCarthy's theory on the chimpanzee-pig hybrid origin of humans, and page 2 of his description of his theory, we look like a hybrid. In intereviews with McCarthy, various causes for that hybridisation are discussed. Presence of certain metals brought in comet trails being one of them.



No. 

The ape was created decades later after Adam and Eve left the garden of Eden, in parallel with the dinosaurs.



Gold said:


> are 30 million years old



You are assuming a heliocentrical context. Within that context, there'd be no way to predict with absolute certainty, to the day, when a certain cosmic cataclysm will take place. 

I am saying that the elites know when that cosmic catalcysm will occur to the very day (I am not talking about the Apophis asteroid, since its dimensions are a hotly disputed issue right now among astronomers). 



Gold said:


> the cycling of the Yugas



The Yugas = heliocentrical context, again


Let me ask the question regarding the HeLa cell lines differently: do the four main anti-Covid-19 vaccines contain HeLa cell lines? Directly or indirectly. Who was the first microbiologist to create such cells in the 1930s? (after WWII he was brought the United States) What radioactive elements were used to create these cell lines?


----------



## Akanah (Dec 29, 2020)

What about St. Corona ? I believe this person was invented this year because I have never heard about this person before.
Corona is meaning crown and our white sun have a crown (I believe she is the true venus.) St. Corona was divided into two pieces.
Does it mean our white sun (venus) have a rift and will be divided soon ?


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 29, 2020)

Gold said:


> sandokhan said:
> 
> 
> > You answered the how, the what, but not *why* the Covid-19 has been unleashed at the present time.
> ...


9-11 comes to mind as you get 20 when added together, another event that was implanted into the collective consciousness many years in advance just like the covid thing, may be a bit of a reach but one thing i have come to notice with all these "events" is that they all connect like words crossing in a crossword be that through, maths, numerology, words and even analogy.


----------



## Timeshifter (Dec 29, 2020)

Maybe it is as simple as some one (or group of) messed up, and the only way to save the plan was to 'act' now.

Maybe it's as simple as that as to why now!


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 29, 2020)

The real reason as to why the Covid-19 outbreak was activated in December 2019, is because it would have been impossible to do so at any other time in recent history (not in 2009, not in 2012, not in 2015, not in 2018) or in the near future (2023 as an example). Only in December 2019.

Fred Hoyle and Chandra Wickramasinghe have published eloquent works and articles, over the years, which provide intriguing proofs that influenza is caused by pathogenic agents which come from outer space. They stated that it takes perhaps a couple of years for the bacteria to reach the surface of the Earth from the stratosphere.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 29, 2020)

On the subject of rituals and time tables, recall the 2012 Olympics:

A.I.






They look like giants, because we're on our knees.





And, of course, dancing health care workers...egads...


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 29, 2020)

Timeshifter said:


> Maybe it is as simple as some one (or group of) messed up, and the only way to save the plan was to 'act' now.
> 
> Maybe it's as simple as that as to why now!


Yes, timing seems to be the underlying clue in all of this. Astrology also deeply comes into play. The Saturn/Jupiter conjunction in Aquarius, which is a very rare sky-clock configuration, may contain all of the answers we are looking for, especially in answering the 'why now?' question. 

The fact that the controllers are showing their hand the way they are right now indicates to me that they are running out of time to pull off whatever their actual goals are. It would appear that they plan to use the upcoming pushback to their advantage, pinning left against right, believer against unbeliever, normie against the awakened, protesters against the police, merchant against customer (face masks, social distancing measures, etc.), while the economy surreptitiously collapses. Coordinating this kind of effort worldwide requires advanced, sophisticated analysis and execution. Perhaps this has been the rollout task of AI: How to Reset the World Economy After a Complete Collapse Utilizing a Fake Pandemic as the Ultimate Skapegoat.

However one looks at this, big changes are ahead. The current economic structure cannot last much longer. The collapse was built into the model.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 29, 2020)

If anyone needs a good example of a truly colossal medical scam and an outright fraud that lasted for 15 years then the story of a company called Theranos is a good example. This is how most of our medical and indeed military, academic and governmental systems work, one lie based on another and another.


_View: https://youtu.be/3CccfnRpPtM_


A bit mainstream but a good breakdown of an epic fraud, the name drops alone should raise an eyebrow or two!


SonofaBor said:


> On the subject of rituals and time tables, recall the 2012 Olympics:
> 
> A.I.
> 
> ...


Gets more sinister with time as the project plays out!


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 29, 2020)

I completely reject any notion that because it has been planned, it must be so. (This is not, of course,@Citezenship 's argument).  Something tells me (call it deep intuition) that all us were born to resist this.  If we don't, the outcome is worse than death. We lose our souls.

Maybe we are in hell or purgatory, and 50% of the people are zombies.  Maybe they can't wake up. Maybe they really love their condition and, like Mr Smith, will fight "like hell" to save their image, their standing, their fearful-faithful beliefs. Maybe the only way out of this underworld is to, nonetheless, keep trying to wake them up and to maintain the passion for truth and its discipline. Maybe this is the gift of our predicament.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 29, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> I completely reject any notion that because it has been planned, it must be so. (This is not, of course,@Citezenship 's argument).  Something tells me (call it deep intuition) that all us were born to resist this.  If we don't, the outcome is worse than death. We lose our souls.
> 
> Maybe we are in hell or purgatory, and 50% of the people are zombies.  Maybe they can't wake up. Maybe they really love their condition and, like Mr Smith, will fight "like hell" to save their image, their standing, their fearful-faithful beliefs. Maybe the only way out of this underworld is to, nonetheless, keep trying to wake them up and to maintain the passion for truth and its discipline. Maybe this is the gift of our predicament.


I wrote this on another forum but i think it has meaning here as well,

There seems to be a reason for being here/now and it is not to live and then die in the fictitious commercial realm that most are trapped within, there is no meaning in that, when one looks at the accomplishments that our currant rulers have tried so hard to wipe not only from the face of whatever/wherever we live but also our collective memories it becomes clear that there is more to this life then just the next paycheck.

We were once in total harmony with our environment, so much so that we were able to terrorform it and make it work for us all whilst also making it look pretty damn good, maybe even had a hand in not only predicting things like the weather but also had some measure of control over it.

As for the stories that we are told by the scientists well they don't seem to hold much water anymore and i think the powers that be are in their last ditch attempt to regain control of their narrative and hence the currant scare, that is why they are faking it to make it.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 29, 2020)

therealslog.com 

*When what is isn’t & vice versa* 

*We hear a lot about the herd these days – instincts, immunity and wisdom. But today’s silent herd minority are tomorrow’s vindicated heroes.*
“Intermittent” is the best way I could describe comms here in Aquitaine-sous-mer at the moment. Now you see them, now you don’t.
The reason is very simple: we are suffering violent storms involving incontinent Gods seemingly attached to some kind of Universal Grid of Frankensteinian electronic power. I am awed by such natural things; the trouble with human crypto-Gods is that they think they can resist them – be the profession social anthropology, human wiring, pack primates, hitech, medicine, climatology or commerce.
The evidence they can’t is thick on the ground.
During  thunderstorms of any ferocity, the first thing to go is satellite TV reception, alongside its irksome cousin, Satellite internet. The next casualty in rural France is often the electricity supply….but in the event of that somehow surviving, mid 20th century telegraph wires being bashed by tree branches and mounted on less than wind-resistant wooden poles usually knock out one’s phone line – and along with that, the neat little internet router box that maintains such an air of impregnability. Until it winks a lot, but delivers nothing.
Spill just two droplets of coca cola, beer, wine or fruit juice on the keyboard of a laptop, and you can kiss goodbye to €450 worth of kit.
Yes, the pinched goblins can censor, deplatform and fake a human version of reality, but they are at a loss in the face of anything and everything natural and humanely fallible.
Sadly, they have an ally in the shape of Herding Mentality. This is my focus in the post you are (I hope) about  to continue reading. Because those who bribe the legislators, own the media and have a near-monopoly on power can control the direction of any and every issue in any sovereign State where those with totalitarian aspirations are in charge.
In that context, the herd instinct is to demand conformity…and before too long, to start marginalising and then bullying those who refuse to accept what is, when it isn’t. And vice-versa.
Across the globe, millions of taut teenagers, grumpy grandads, commonsense cousins, dedicated Dads, secretive sisters and not entirely moronic mothers are being begged by the other less sensitive souls inhabiting the family home to shut the fuck up and stop spoiling the enjoyment of multivariate denial.
I am bombarded every day with heart-wrenching accounts of those High Nooners* surrounded by everyone else in town who ask only that the Sheriff run away and stop causing trouble for the law-abiding folks of Dry Gulch.
The accused are the heroes. The accusers are the cowards. Twas ever thus.
I ask only this of the heroes: be assured that *it is not you*: there is no shame in minority.


----------



## Gold (Dec 30, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> usselo said:
> 
> 
> > Per Eugene McCarthy's theory on the chimpanzee-pig hybrid origin of humans, and page 2 of his description of his theory, we look like a hybrid. In intereviews with McCarthy, various causes for that hybridisation are discussed. Presence of certain metals brought in comet trails being one of them.
> ...


By "30 million years old" I was joking that they were old and decrepit as fuck. And I'm not sure what context would make what possible or impossible, I don't know a lot about that field but I'm well aware of their ability to predict or calculate significant dates. There do seem to be cycles, artificial or not and TPTB love using old arts against us like astrology (and presumably alchemy)
I did say in one of my posts there was probably a connecting between the timing of COVID and the entering of the Age of Aquarius.


Citezenship said:


> Gold said:
> 
> 
> > sandokhan said:
> ...


I noticed that too. This time seems to be a hotbed of all sorts of things if the Schumann Resonance and even that global consciousness dot thing going red for hours are implicative of anything. It works off numbers if I remember correctly which further spooks me that there's something to gematria


----------



## Skydog (Dec 30, 2020)

I am a father of three young beautiful girls - ages 10 months, 3 and 5 years old. I occasionally bring them to a nearby outdoor park and play / playground - set in the suburban forest banks along the Hudson River ~30 miles north of NYC proper. Today I went there with my two older girls - and we were the only ones (myself and kids) not wearing masks. The other 3 sets of parents and kids were so dutifully masked-up - they looked like the model muzzled-up muppet citizens they so eagerly signed up to be - on their own accord. Nothing new under the sun. Especially here. But my question to this group, whom I respect the most - as far the online eye can see - is what would your top 3 reasons / statements - to silence the herd and shut-up their idiotic / absurd - how dare you not wear a mask near me and my family be?


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 30, 2020)

Skydog said:


> I am a father of three young beautiful girls - ages 10 months, 3 and 5 years old. I occasionally bring them to a nearby outdoor park and play / playground - set in the suburban forest banks along the Hudson River ~30 miles north of NYC proper. Today I went there with my two older girls - and we were the only ones (myself and kids) not wearing masks. The other 3 sets of parents and kids were so dutifully masked-up - they looked like the model muzzled-up muppet citizens they so eagerly signed up to be - on their own accord. Nothing new under the sun. Especially here. But my question to this group, whom I respect the most - as far the online eye can see - is what would your top 3 reasons / statements - to silence the herd and shut-up their idiotic / absurd - how dare you not wear a mask near me and my family be?


Masks are not safe. They also do not guarantee to prevent spread of infection. Prolonged mask wearing is extremely dangerous and unsanitary. I have seen teenage kids in school groups jogging, all wearing masks! How many children I have seen in supermarkets and cafes, fighting their parents because they don't want to wear the mask! Those poor kids in school only get several breaks a day from having to wear the mask! 

Setting the example is the only way to really get through to people, even if it means being judged by the really sleeping sheeple. They are just regurgitating a lifetime of propaganda back in your face. When they finally do wake up, and hopefully that will be soon, they will remember that you were not afraid to demonstrate what everyone else feels but are too afraid to stand up to. Just look at the restaurant scene. Stand up, wear mask, sit down, remove mask. 'If you follow the rules, the Covid won't get you!' Total absurdity!

It is good news to hear that you're not going along with the narrative and that your kids know better also. One trick that works for me is to intend to say the right thing at the right time, and to know when not to speak. I say that as a mantra to myself daily. It puts me into a proactive mindset that helps me to maximize my options in any given circumstance. The right words will come when you need them most. Be courageous!


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 30, 2020)

"None of your business...."

Actually, I found that one can't say anything to zealots.

To uneducated TV watchers: ask them whether masks stop the stink of flatulence in a elevator.

But trust me, I've tried and tried. And fail and fail.  

I face the same problem every time I take my daughter to the pool or any other public space.

Zealots go full-tilt Mr Smith when they see parents who don't properly indoctrinate their children.


----------



## Gold (Dec 30, 2020)

Skydog said:


> I am a father of three young beautiful girls - ages 10 months, 3 and 5 years old. I occasionally bring them to a nearby outdoor park and play / playground - set in the suburban forest banks along the Hudson River ~30 miles north of NYC proper. Today I went there with my two older girls - and we were the only ones (myself and kids) not wearing masks. The other 3 sets of parents and kids were so dutifully masked-up - they looked like the model muzzled-up muppet citizens they so eagerly signed up to be - on their own accord. Nothing new under the sun. Especially here. But my question to this group, whom I respect the most - as far the online eye can see - is what would your top 3 reasons / statements - to silence the herd and shut-up their idiotic / absurd - how dare you not wear a mask near me and my family be?


The myth of asymptomatic spread, the statistics showing masks are useless and something like 80 some percent of mask wearers wind up contracting the virus anyway, and it's your body so it's your choice and it's absurd and selfish for them to expect you to engage in social isolation, germaphobia and be treated as an outsider for something that kills less than 1% of people. 










 





SonofaBor said:


> "None of your business...."
> 
> Actually, I found that one can't say anything to zealots.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I feel stupid for not being able to come up with arguments on the spot or in general.... for something I know is stupid and makes no sense, so I just avoid the argumentative aspect in general and tell people to fuck off and stay in their houses if they're afraid.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 30, 2020)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> It is good news to hear that you're not going along with the narrative and that your kids know better also. One trick that works for me is to intend to say the right thing at the right time, and to know when not to speak. I say that as a mantra to myself daily. It puts me into a proactive mindset that helps me to maximize my options in any given circumstance. The right words will come when you need them most. Be courageous!


This is really good advice, I have a tendency to speak my mind and know enough words and how to use them to cut like a blade but it is not worth it just yet, although when i am challenged for not wearing a mask which is not often now, i just raise my for finger to my lips and say shhhhh, seems to work just as well, as for the policy enforcers, i just refuse to speak. Tough times but hey at least we are not being told to run at machine gun fire just yet.

The TV is pumping it very hard but where i am less folks are taking notice, for instance today at the supermarket(i know shame on me) there were at least 7 others without the mask so i did not feel alone for the first time in quite a while!


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 30, 2020)

Safranek said:


> sandokhan said:
> 
> 
> > Then, you must answer the most important question of them all (concerning this thread and the subject matter of the forum): why has the Covid-19 (fake) pandemic been launched right now?
> ...



Probably the last stage (confirmed) prior to this nightmare was around 2015.

https://www.silverdoctors.com/headl...d-nations-and-the-origins-of-the-great-reset/
As this is linked (very obvious) to 2030 agend.

I remember this.

.............................................





https://www.lindseywilliams.net/cycles-of-seven-christine-lagarde-the-international-monetary-fund/
In fact, going back my thoughts to the past years, I could bet world wide economics crisis was planned either. It seems it's all linked in a certain logic to a certain scenario, any minimal awaken person can see.

It seems 2020-2022 will be the rubicon crossing.


----------



## Gold (Dec 30, 2020)

I have some friends who are open to the historical discussions we have on here and the concepts therein but genuinely believe this is somehow organic and a "pandemic" like this was predicted and everyone knew it would happen exactly how it has totally organically. Infuriating.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 30, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> Safranek said:
> 
> 
> > sandokhan said:
> ...


She is one strange looking man, i remember that speech, spooky shit!

Like a body double for Julian Assange.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 30, 2020)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> I honestly do not know why now and why not then. But it seems 2008/9 could have easily been the world collapse, but they decided to push the delay button. Now they either can't push the delay button again, or they have in place what they did not have before. One thing that is much different now than 2008 is the awareness factor, which is obviously being underreported. Whether they could do it then but didn't, it doesn't change the current state of the world economy, which is certain to collapse soon, though I cannot say exactly when.



I'm not very sure of this. As you control the militar side and financial side of economy, they can push away the model as far as they wanted (with cyclical small crisis), the change of finantial core it's a subsidiary thing related to a bigger piece, that we don't know. What I see this is world wide, all governments collaborate (it's difficult this degree of accepting with no disent), all mass media collaborate with this lie. 

This is not economical reset. Economical reset is a piece inside THE RESET and we don't know really WHY.


----------



## Gold (Dec 30, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly do not know why now and why not then. But it seems 2008/9 could have easily been the world collapse, but they decided to push the delay button. Now they either can't push the delay button again, or they have in place what they did not have before. One thing that is much different now than 2008 is the awareness factor, which is obviously being underreported. Whether they could do it then but didn't, it doesn't change the current state of the world economy, which is certain to collapse soon, though I cannot say exactly when.
> ...


We do know why actually, if this document is anything to go off of. The economic reset is an excuse to trick people into signing their private property rights away.
Conveniently there's a bunch of people about to be evicted, and the ignorant youth are constantly demanding debt cancellation for their poor decisions...
https://thecanadianreport.ca/is-this-leaked-memo-really-trudeaus-covid-plan-for-2021-you-decide/


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 30, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a pandemic, it is a well orchestrated financial shakedown.
> ...


Oh of course this is about humiliation, submission and i should imagine worship, there are after all those that desire 1000 slaves each, they have worked in the shadows for the last 5000 years to achieve these ends and even more than that, but it is distasteful and dangerous to say so! shhhhhhhhh

But it will only work with consent, we have to give it without resistance for it to have the desired value!


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 30, 2020)

Gold said:


> I'm not sure as to why exactly 2020 other than numerology and the typical weird symbology and Satanic shit they love so much but I suspect at least part of them going so balls to the wall could be the desire to see their demonic fantasy take life before they lose theirs. Most of the elites we have faces to are 30 million years old, at least. There feels like an element of trying to force God's hand evident in all of this. Perhaps in an attempt to gain control over the situation by doing so, so they can get their 20 year or so delay of the second coming of Christ/the cycling of the Yugas.



It seems BLUE BEAM had been originally set to 2022. It's an idea.

.......................................................................

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...nova-appear-sky-2022-predict-astronomers.html
By the way in REAL astronomy, it's impossible to predict a Supernova.

http://www.naseeb.com/villages/journals/the-fall-of-the-state-of-israel-by-2022-7305
For your consideration.


_View: https://youtu.be/YthIdJo-0as_


Gold said:


> Do you remember 10 or so years ago, when people were posting videos of strange* humming noises*? The legitimate ones, not the many fakes after.
> I realized the sound in the legitimate videos is the exact same sound you get from underground tunnel boring. I realized that when I saw a video not too long ago of someone recording the sounds of underground drilling going on beneath their company building.
> 
> They were making DUMBs!



ANITA Nasa.

................................ 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d-VcWVZ6uw_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKsywpNd_0s_



Akanah said:


> St. Corona was divided into two pieces.
> Does it mean our white sun have a rift and will be divided soon ?



https://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/01/24/24DC43DA00000578-2924582-image-a-48_1422116153647.jpg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baccarat#/media/File:Blason_baccarat_54.svg


Gold said:


> We do know why actually, if this document is anything to go off of. The economic reset is an excuse to trick people into signing their private property rights away.
> Conveniently there's a bunch of people about to be evicted, and the ignorant youth are constantly demanding debt cancellation for their poor decisions...
> https://thecanadianreport.ca/is-this-leaked-memo-really-trudeaus-covid-plan-for-2021-you-decide/



More than private property affair, I see a target to impoverish people. When people has nothing and a hole in the stomach they will stand on their knees accepting any hard measure they wouldn't accepted in a different context.


----------



## Gold (Dec 30, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a pandemic, it is a well orchestrated financial shakedown.
> ...


I'd say with near complete certainty almost all presidents for a long time have been actors. Obama was not a real president, if you don't consider Bush one, because he was just an extension of Bush with terrible policies.
Trump does seem to be, at least, considered an enemy of the globalists. Think of the plot of the first Deus Ex game where you had an offshoot of the Illuminati, Bob Page, in direct opposition to them, but they all more or less meant the same for humanity but their factions were opposed to each other for the throne of who would be the ultimate controller.
Except in Trump's case he doesn't seem to be a branch of globalist that broke off and wants to usurp power to be crowned some kind of God but just the head of another elite faction that's in the way of the mostly united globalists now.

If you look back at the Al Gore thing that happened, I think that was one of the last times that we saw factions of elite warring with each other outside of now, and it seems they're more or less homogeneous now.

The weird thing with Trump is that he's supportive of Israel but seems opposed to globalism, which seems like a weird contradiction, but how hard they're pushing against him is indicative of something. And at the least so far he's much less heavy handed with this pandemic shit than Biden is openly saying he'll be.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 30, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Oh of course this is about *humiliation*
> ...


I think it was rudolf steiner who said in the 1920s that there would be a vaccine for spirituality,

Then there was the vid from west point mil college about such a weapon, how else would you get the majority to take on a god that most would not do naturally, maybe this is why the fake pandemic cause they want everyone vaxxed!


----------



## Gold (Dec 30, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Oh of course this is about *humiliation*
> ...



Honestly? I'll take someone who comes through with at least some of his promises more than the past batch of presidents than someone who spits out politically correct doublespeak like Biden, gets praised for "presidential attitude and grace" then shills Build Back Better.
The enemy of my enemy is my friend, and it seems like the globalists really don't like Trump.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 30, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> WorldWar1812 said:
> 
> 
> > Citezenship said:
> ...


I don't think trump will be any kind of saviour, he has been in the family bis(cartel) for far to long, it was his uncle who got his hands on tesla's lab and brought us radar, funnily enough it was the nexrad radar that steered the storm away from 911 so we could get a good view of the disaster programming porn.


----------



## Gold (Dec 30, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Oh of course this is about *humiliation*
> ...



Honestly? I'll take someone who comes through with at least some of his promises more than the past batch of presidents than someone who spits out politically correct doublespeak like Biden, gets praised for "presidential attitude and grace" then shills Build Back Better.
The enemy of my enemy is my friend, and it seems like the globalists really don't like Trump.


Citezenship said:


> WorldWar1812 said:
> 
> 
> > Citezenship said:
> ...


This?

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spw5nmUrpWA_


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 30, 2020)

Gold said:


> WorldWar1812 said:
> 
> 
> > Citezenship said:
> ...



Yes thats the one!


----------



## Gold (Dec 30, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Gold said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWar1812 said:
> ...



Terrifying shit. I think they can only suppress the gene though which means there should be a counter to it.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 30, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWar1812 said:
> ...


Trump uncle probably owns the license to operate these devices so trump would have profited from 911, it's a shit storm no!


----------



## Gold (Dec 30, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Citezenship said:
> ...


Yup, and Trump's family crest is the same as Little Tartary's no?
We'll see how things go I guess. 
There will be no savior other than Christ, but hey, if he keep delaying the globalist agenda, that's not bad.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 30, 2020)

> Honestly? I'll take someone who comes through with at least some of his promises more than the past batch of presidents than someone who spits out politically correct doublespeak like Biden, gets praised for "presidential attitude and grace" then shills Build Back Better.
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend, and it seems like the globalists really don't like Trump.



Both sides are controlled, in real terms Biden or Trump, will do the same, these are Amalgames.

................................................................


----------



## Gold (Dec 30, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> > Honestly? I'll take someone who comes through with at least some of his promises more than the past batch of presidents than someone who spits out politically correct doublespeak like Biden, gets praised for "presidential attitude and grace" then shills Build Back Better.
> > The enemy of my enemy is my friend, and it seems like the globalists really don't like Trump.
> 
> 
> ...


I know they are, but I'm not so sure they'll do the same.
Trump released that video outlining globalists like Gates, if they're pressed for time as we believe why risk waking people up instead of keeping them asleep?
Their goals seem different and that may be why they're moving against him so hard.
I'm well aware of all the things behind the scenes that suggest he's not a saint, and his ties to reverse engineered Tesla tech and why if he's so powerful and such an ally of the people he doesn't set the record straight on the history of humanity and so many other things, but it sure looks like he's opposing the BBB gang.

Speaking of Gates...
https://politicodailynewss.com/sun-dimming-plan-to-save-the-human-race-just-got-the-go-ahead/I hate this fucker so fucking much. Please, God in heaven get rid of this piece of Satanic shit.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 30, 2020)

Take the Matrix's MEME.

It's blue pill bad, and the red one good?

Most of the people, said I'M AWAKE I took my red pill.

.............................................................................

So WHO has set in your mind the TRUTH it's enclosed in simply two (controlled) possibilities (blue or red)?
WHO decided that?.

I tell you (MAYBE) there are some other pills, as I don't pretend to lie you I won't tell you for sure the TRUTH it's in the orange, green or whatever any other pill. But I can tell you for sure, just reject red and blue pills.

Now people says SWITCH OFF TV (OK that's good). Are you enough awaken to make sure the infinite possibilities on mind control INTERNET will have over your mind?.

For some people maybe it's even worse.

.......................................................

TOTAL CONTROL

...................


This is in spanish, but I recommend you to read it carefully (just use a translator)
http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...las-corporaciones-de-nuestro-cuerpo-y-cerebro
Or just here. Dr.Mercola
_View: https://soundcloud.com/drmercola/best-of-series-the-hacking-of_


..................................................

How corporations seized our body and our mind.

SOCIAL DISTANCE  6 feet

HUMAN MAGNETIC FIELD 6 feet

............................................


----------



## Referent (Dec 30, 2020)

Skydog said:


> I am a father of three young beautiful girls - ages 10 months, 3 and 5 years old. I occasionally bring them to a nearby outdoor park and play / playground - set in the suburban forest banks along the Hudson River ~30 miles north of NYC proper. Today I went there with my two older girls - and we were the only ones (myself and kids) not wearing masks. The other 3 sets of parents and kids were so dutifully masked-up - they looked like the model muzzled-up muppet citizens they so eagerly signed up to be - on their own accord. Nothing new under the sun. Especially here. But my question to this group, whom I respect the most - as far the online eye can see - is what would your top 3 reasons / statements - to silence the herd and shut-up their idiotic / absurd - how dare you not wear a mask near me and my family be?



That's so rude of them, do they really say stuff like "how dare you not wear a mask near me and my family be?"?

I couldn't stop at top 3, very sorry for the longer comment.  Here's 9*3 instead.  Sharing these in case they can help in any situations.

*Preface*

Probably necessary to tailor the message for the croc brain, for the desired effect.  This means (per Orren's _Pitch Anything_):

Not raising their alarms or making them defensive/combative (any more than they already are)
Keeping their attention long enough to actually get a point across
Quickly introducing _new, interesting_ information for them to process that will fit into their worldview
Not oversimplifying, but supporting with concrete facts where there is interest
Reflecting afterward on whether the message got through
A quick scan of the audience might suggest which messaging could be received the easiest.  Highest priority is not offending them.  Then, something they will be interested in and finally able to understand.  How the message gets presented seems more important than the actual content, as these audiences might operate largely on emotion.

*The points I would like to raise*

A little late to reply, others had good ones too.  Sharing the ones that pop up for me.  (Have only used a few with strangers IRL so far, but these seem key to me in conversation with familiar company.)

Thank you very much for your awareness and for your concern [spoken in very sincere tone].  I can offer you this <show clear but firm exemption notice explaining your rights>.
People can go maybe 3 weeks without food, about 3 days without water, and 3 minutes without oxygen.  Impeding oxygen access is very serious.
Masks cannot possibly help and are definitely potentially dangerous.  It may be hard to believe, but all of the scientific studies I have seen on the topic indicate that masks cannot possibly prevent disease (including transmission of "viruses" or "viral disease"--whether CV, influenza, or anything random even when worn by doctors performing surgery).  At the same time, masks do pose health risks such as oxygen deprivation and can lead to heart attack.
Masks can lead to hypoxia (not enough oxygen, low blood oxygen levels), hypercapnia (too much carbon dioxide), heart attack, and even death.
The Danish CV mask study showed with thousands of people that masks do nothing and could actually make CV symptoms worse.  After that came out, the Mayo appeared to rush a headline you may have seen to the contrary--but that wasn't a real science experiment--if you read the release, it was a computer simulation based on assumptions forcing a foregone conclusion--fake science at its worst, not only because it can actually be harmful, but because it is deceit for profit.
The whole of the actual scientific literature seems to contraindicate mask-wearing.  People promoting mask wearing (on TV, in the government, even in health organizations) have an agenda other than your health, and never cite actual science--they just repeat dogma they've heard like a religion, without looking at the premises.  Unless you know of some studies I haven't seen yet, do you know of any?
Masks cause more health problems than they solve.
Mental health experts indicate that not being able to see human faces, especially their parent, can cause serious psychological damage to children.
More resilient health is built through exposure to the environment.  Too much isolation of our bodies can actually be unhealthy.
One of the essential functions of breathing (other than bringing in oxygen) is for the lungs to exhale waste (including toxins the body has identified and transported for removal) and mask wearing not only impedes that process but causes re-consuming your own waste, which is dangerous (not to mention disgusting).
This isn't <choose a locale with history of imposed face coverings>.
My health issues are none of your business.  This is a free country.  Please leave me alone.  Good day to you.
There's no law requiring it.  Any such guidance is an unconstitutional recommendation.  (Optional: The <insert government official> is an ******, not me!)
It's against my religion.
I will not hide the image of my creator.
Masking is a Satanic cult ritual, whether you knew it or not, and I cannot participate in it in good conscience since I know what it is.
My body my choice. (as @Gold said)
"Hugs over masks.  Facts over fear."
Is this communism or fascism?  [Ask in serious tone.]
So, you still believe in the germ theory of disease.  That's medieval medicine that doesn't account for all the available knowledge from the past 100 years.  Have you heard of the terrain theory?  What you call a virus is actually helping clean up damage to the body.  You're confusing the cause with the response.  If a cow carcass has flies on it, you don't say the flies killed the cow.  The firemen don't cause the fire, but that's what you're lead to believe about viruses, and the science doesn't show it.
No so-called viral disease has never been scientifically shown to be contagious, even the influenza.  During the 1918 Spanish Flu, the military tried to prove contagiousness, but couldn't make people sick by transferring mucous, having people cough into each other, nothing.
In fact no virus claimed to cause disease has ever been isolated (or in other words, found and characterized).  This is true for CV and for all others, including measles.  Viruses are a boogeyman.  There's a German supreme court case where a 100,000 Euro reward was offered for proving the existence of the measles virus, and at the lower court, a scientist won who brought six papers claiming to show virus isolation.  But on appeal, the supreme court had expert review, and actually no virus was found to have been shown.  In the German supreme court--no measles virus!  The virus causing human disease is a mythical, invisible contagion, like miasma was.  Every single paper claiming to find the CV is scientific and academic fraud--the abstracts and summaries make claims nowhere shown in the bodies, methods, and results of the papers.  Academia has been promoting fraudulent claims, just like the healthcare industry, the media, and the government have been.  These topics are highly censored, but moral, intelligent experts are speaking out, even if you don't have time to do all your own research.
The plandemic is an exercise--even the Secretary of State told us.  Plus, you can watch the entire pre-run-through called Event 201 from October 2019 by Johns Hopkins and the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation online.  It seems like a cover for the World Economic Forum's Great Reset, a way to carry forward the UN's Agenda 21 and Sustainable Development Goals 2020-2030.  Basically bringing in harder core communist-fascism to America (and the world).  But the CV is a hoax, and it's all in the open, because that's the only way leadership feels guilt can be avoided.
If you go along with every ridiculous guidance, you're contributing to the reason your children may never know or experience the freedoms that you once knew.  Freedoms don't usually get given back--this isn't temporary; you're making life choices for mandated once-size-fits-all medicine, which is inherently dangerous.  You don't have to stand up for anything, but I have a God-given right to.  It's in our founding documents.
It might be hard to trust the CDC numbers because of all the improprieties, but even if you trust the official numbers, excess deaths are low, not like they were estimated, no reason for any of the nonsensical measures.  In conventional terms, the CV causes diseases like the normal cold and flu.  The excess death there has been, may be easily mostly explained by the plandemic-response-measures themselves (isolation, fear, economic closure, suicide, lack of sun and nutrition, lack of healthcare access, modified healthcare responses).  If there are other factors causing increased disease or death, or other symptoms, because no virus has never been shown to cause disease or death in humans, then honest investigations and autopsies need to be done, but that does not appear to be what's happening.  The healthcare industry is for-profit, but perhaps bigger than that is getting you used to obedience with the mask.  Scarily, it seems that many doctors get taught facts without being shown the evidence to back them up--fortunately, evidence-based medicine and more comprehensive approaches seem to be the newly prevailing paradigm.
I hope this doesn't go too far out on a limb, because I think these are all totally sensible points that people might need to hear, if they haven't heard them before and wonder why one is choosing to breathe.  There are the important dialogs not occurring as much during lockdown, because people talk about ideas when they gather to work, unwind, and pray, all of which are largely verboten.  The corporate parts of the internet are in large part totally censored right now, and apparently censored in alignment with non-scientifically-validated views.  Were the lockdown and distancing preventing us from having these talks even sooner?
Is the mask protecting you from an invisible germ?  Or are you wearing the mask to indicate your consent to an illegal war on your most sacred freedoms?
These are clearly not original.  Hat tips to Kaufman, Cowan, Lanka, et al.  Courage is contagious.  Brownie points for anyone who memorizes and delivers the entire rant.

Again apologies if this doesn't fit in the flow of the thread very well.  I tried to say focused on mask reasoning, to help inform the uninitiated when our discussions with them arise.


----------



## Oracle (Dec 30, 2020)

No apologies needed. In fact many thanks for getting this thread back on track.
Hard to believe left/right politics being inserted into this thread,american politics in particular considering this is a world-wide issue we are discussing here.
Most of us I am sure are here because it is a politics free site, where we discuss stolen history without the divide poisoning every other forum on the net the last five -ten years.
This one current events topic is tolerated  I feel by admin because it is affecting us all and is relevant to the reset/brave new world planned for centuries.
This thread is possibly the best source of plandemic information available to be discussed on the english speaking web.
Please my friends,I know things are speeding up in real life for all of us and emotions are running high,but let's not get led down that dark slippery slope of political divide and conquer where we all know it is not about personalities/figureheads or political views, the agenda comes from above all that,
and we know that from HISTORICAL records.
  Back on topic, I believe now that they have "locked down " ( reminder this is prison terminology) major  cities world-wide,the next targets will be regional,rural, country worldwide once they believe we are suitably conditioned by accepting city lockdowns,which in my opinion is a matter of days/weeks.


----------



## Gold (Dec 30, 2020)

Oracle said:


> No apologies needed. In fact many thanks for getting this thread back on track.
> Hard to believe left/right politics being inserted into this thread,american politics in particular considering this is a world-wide issue we are discussing here.
> Most of us I am sure are here because it is a politics free site, where we discuss stolen history without the divide poisoning every other forum on the net the last five -ten years.
> This one current events topic is tolerated  I feel by admin because it is affecting us all and is relevant to the reset/brave new world planned for centuries.
> ...


Was not my intention to bring politics into this, but the situation in the US has global implications in terms of the lockdown situation. 
We shall see how things play out. This can only be sustained if people react in predictable ways according to their simulations and predictability goes out of the window if the majority of people stop fearing death and stop acting according to a fear of death. Even their calculations for a revolt rely heavily on manipulating that fear.
The game they're playing isn't sustainable.


----------



## Oracle (Dec 30, 2020)

Gold said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > No apologies needed. In fact many thanks for getting this thread back on track.
> ...


I wasn't pointing any fingers,just don't want to see this thread get locked.
Incidentally, no sooner had I posted that comment than my device went wonky and couldn't reply to anything ( took me ages to type and post my next comment on another thread) and had to disconnect and restart to be able to use it at all!


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 30, 2020)

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/11/28/asia/japan-suicide-women-covid-dst-intl-hnk/index.html


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 30, 2020)

Skydog said:


> what would your top 3 reasons / statements - to silence the herd and shut-up their idiotic / absurd - how dare you not wear a mask near me and my family be?


I've never been asked despite not wearing a mask anywhere I go. Thought many through but will likely do as I usually do in confrontational settings and wing it.
But maybe I've never been asked told or harangued because I look right through them. If one looks my way which is exceedingly rare these days I stare right into their eyes, the only bit of the face left to see, and universally they look away instantly.
When out walking and people go to ridiculous lengths to avoid getting 'too close as prescribed by government' to another 'non designated by government human' I stop and stare at them, the never ever look at me. Occasionally a "weirdo" or "wanker" may escape my mind and come out in speech. It is astonishing how safe people feel dancing into the path of two tonne cars or multi tonne buses and trucks to get away from something heinous like another human being.

Since the start of this madness I adopted the skill of walking into a place like I owned it and frankly even that isn't needed now but tis a good one to use and easy to do.

Top tip. Listen to the lyrics of Our Lips are Sealed, the Terry Hall version I find clearer than the Go Go's worked better for me.
​
As others have said arguing with them is pointless as it is the true believers who feel the most threatened, victimhood is badge a lot of proud people wear, but I do like citezenships approach, shhh!
​


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 30, 2020)

Oracle said:


> This one current events topic is tolerated I feel by admin because it is affecting us all and is relevant to the reset/brave new world planned for centuries.



This thread has everything to do with the stolenhistory theme.

The same type of influenza (three strains) did happen before in history.

Why choose 2019 to unleash a pandemic, when 2009 would have been a much better choice (use 2012 as a vehicle to accomplish anything they wanted)? It turns out there is a very precise reason why December 2019 was chosen as the date to bring to the public's attention the Covid-19 epidemic.

It is your job to find out exactly why, because the answer will shine a light on everything you ever wanted to know about history and the universe.



Oracle said:


> This thread is possibly the best source of plandemic information available to be discussed on the english speaking web.



There are two other threads on the net with information that can't be found anywhere else, re: Covid-19.


----------



## Skydog (Dec 30, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> The real reason as to why the Covid-19 outbreak was activated in December 2019, is because it would have been impossible to do so at any other time in recent history (not in 2009, not in 2012, not in 2015, not in 2018) or in the near future (2023 as an example). Only in December 2019.
> 
> Fred Hoyle and Chandra Wickramasinghe have published eloquent works and articles, over the years, which provide intriguing proofs that influenza is caused by pathogenic agents which come from outer space. They stated that it takes perhaps a couple of years for the bacteria to reach the surface of the Earth from the stratosphere.


I’m a lazy American, but am very interested in the eloquent works and articles referenced above if you would be so kind to share them via a link or otherwise - above and beyond junkyard tornado Wikipedia’s description.

I’m equally interested in the other two Rona-worthy threads you mentioned exist on the World Wide Web - if you would be so kind to link those as well.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 30, 2020)

This is a research forum. The last pages contain very low effort posts. We will have to close the thread if it is being abused as some kind of chit-chat, or close the sub-forum to certain members in the future.

@sandokhan : Please open your own thread in the off-topic section to discuss your bacterial angle on covid.

@WorldWar1812 I had to delete several of your posts due to spammy nature. Again, this is a research forum. We have a chat for meme-level content. First warning.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 30, 2020)

I do hope it is the latter rather than the former. I know of no other thread anywhere on the web which contains the spread of information in one place.


----------



## Skydog (Dec 30, 2020)

I highly recommend watching this interview as it explains why nearly all lawsuits against Covid restrictions have failed to date. Then provides a potentially viable solution. 

Description:
In this interview Spiro’s guest Dr. Pamela Popper discusses two new lawsuits that she believes could end Covid-1984. The two lawsuits, one in Ohio and one in New Mexico, challenge the root of the problem, the emergency itself.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/aFBnQ9bXWlvn/_


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 30, 2020)

therealslog.com 

*The Cognitive dissonance in the Covid narrative is simply ridiculous*
*A veritable Tsunami of IABATO**
*It’s All Bollocks And That’s Official



> ‘As the number of patients with Covid-19 in English hospitals exceeded the peak of the first wave, there was new uncertainty for parents after the government wobbled about whether to open schools or not.’ (It says here in the script)
> Cue endless shots of half-empty hospitals, Nightingales being disassembled (£220 million blown for nothing). Cue stats still showing the death-rate crumbling. But but but…
> ‘Vaccines will have to be delivered at a rate of two million a week to avoid a devastating third Covid wave, ministers have been warned’.
> And the new horror-fear-shocker….._there aren’t enough staff to man pop-up hospitals._
> ...



In the past three weeks the totals of Covid 19 as a Notifiable Disease in England have been as follows
Week 50: 181
Week 51: 50
Week 52: 85
Source of these figures is Public Health England.
It is therefore beyond all doubt that Doctors, Medical Administrators, The British Medical Association, Chief Nurses, Public Health directors, General Practitioners, SAGE and all scientific advisors, all the universities working on 'things, vaccine corporations, politicians at Supra national, national and local level. every journalist, tv news editors, on this island are to a man lying through their teeth whenever they open their mouths.

Trouble is people are so drugged up on the phone and the telly they have no enquiring mind left.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 30, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Skydog said:
> 
> 
> > what would your top 3 reasons / statements - to silence the herd and shut-up their idiotic / absurd - how dare you not wear a mask near me and my family be?
> ...



I am like this to, i look strait at their eyes and they cannot maintain contact for long most less than a second, those that have kept talking after i shush them have been told that they are wearing a mask not to prevent them from catching anything but to prevent them from communicating


kd-755 said:


> I do hope it is the latter rather than the former. I know of no other thread anywhere on the web which contains the spread of information in one place.


There are a couple that i know of but are on a few "fringe" sites,

https://www.cluesforum.info/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=2132
http://letsrollforums.com//lrf-coronavirus-threads-subdirectory-t32830.html
The clues forum one for me is second best to this one, i am sure places like ATS have thread to but their value will be low!

There are relatively few forums that have not been infiltrated and taken down from within.


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 30, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> Safranek said:
> 
> 
> > As this is forum is about questioning the mainstream narrative
> ...


Yes there is a reason it was launched now and that is because of a magnetic reversal coming soon!  IMHO they are battoning the hatches methodically by using the deadly virus ploy.  An analogy would be a  slow unstoppable leak sinking of an ocean liner.  The captain has calculated by measuring the leak flow rate that it will sink in 2 months.  The leak is in the engine room so the ship cannot make it back to port.  First thing the captain does is to keep the passengers from panicking so he distracts them  with a false illness scare to keep them occupied.  We are in that first phase now.  Now we have the 2nd virus scare as we move closer to the reversal of the magnetic field catastrophe date.  The captain inspects his life boats and sees that only 5% of the passengers will be able to be taken off the sinking ship at the end.  A first mate is locked up because he revealed to a passenger of this fact.  That passenger becomes missing and is assumed by the passengers that he fell overboard.   Some passengers notice that the ship is listing to one side so the captain lies and says the smooth sailing mechanism is malfunctioning since the engine is not running.  The captain issues secret orders to hide food and water from the passengers that will be used to escape the sinking ship.  He goes through the passenger list and checks off people that have special skills that will be useful that will be assigned a seat in the life boat when the time is near the actual sinking.  If passengers figure out what is going on and want to depose himself and his crew he has a plan to round them up and put them in the brig.  Near the end the captain creates false narratives of rescues, and tells the passengers that help is coming soon.  The captain and his list of passengers selected for their special skills debark from the nearly sunk ship promising he will return with help.  The ship sinks with all hands aboard lost.
     In the movie 2001:  A Space Odyssey  an fake alien virus has infected Clavius moon base and is used as a cover story for the discovery of a MAGNETIC ANOMALY that was deliberately buried(the science of near term catastrophic magnetic reversal being kept from the public).  The head of the science directorate says that ,"This is the greatest discovery in the history of science",  but it must be kept top secret with the pandemic cover story.  Kubrick drops hints that is its soon perhaps 3-2022  or coded 3-6 (666) or skull and bones 322.  I expect that the intensity of deceptions will dramatically increase along with the repression of the populations through 2021 into 2022.  They will kick off a war, an alien invasion and perhaps have a real pandemic when all preparations are in place and resources sequestered.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 30, 2020)

Gold said:


> I've been keeping an eye on the Dover thing.
> A quick rundown of all the suspicious things I and others have verified:
> The hospital removed a post saying she was okay when proof was demanded
> The hospital privated their social media
> ...



Here's an update I just stumbled across. According to this video, Tiffany Dover is DEAD. 

The guy in the video used SearchQuarry to find her death record. I tried to do the same search and strangely the search just times out with an Ooops page. (The pertinent part starts at 6:25)

Strange.

*TIFFANY PONTES DOVER FAINTS IN 17 MINS, DEAD IN 10 HOURS [2020-12-24] (VIDEO)*


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/as1rvnNFNaQQ/_


----------



## Gold (Dec 30, 2020)

Safranek said:


> Gold said:
> 
> 
> > I've been keeping an eye on the Dover thing.
> ...



The SearchQuarry record was removed after it blew up online. SearchQuarry isn't exactly reliable or legitimate but it's curious it had a record of her death and then everything else I documented happened. She is dead or vegetated.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 30, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> sandokhan said:
> 
> 
> > Fact: before the end of a world age, there will be pandemics, influenza and a pestilence.
> ...



Well the police arrested this woman.


_View: https://youtu.be/qNRhYLYye8E_


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 31, 2020)

Just a little something slightly off of the CV1984 stuff which is valid as it illustrates just how pointless it is to attempt to predict a future. 
https://cei.org/blog/wrong-again-50-years-of-failed-eco-pocalyptic-predictions/


> *SUMMARY*​
> 
> Modern doomsayers have been predicting climate and environmental disaster since the 1960s. They continue to do so today.
> 
> ...



No-one predicted a year ago we would be in the position we are now where liars and charlatans run amok with impunity and sanity and common sense are reduced to mere memories for an awful lot of numbed people.


----------



## zlax (Dec 31, 2020)

By the way:

50 years ago, in the third book of the Illuminatius! trilogy described the U.S. martial law, the riots in New York, GMO bio weapon that escaped from a military laboratory, the carrier of which self-isolated in a cave eating bats.



Here's the quote:


> (Civil liberties were suspended and a state of national emergency declared during a special presidential broadcast on all channels between noon and 12:30 on April 30. Fifteen minutes later the first rioting started in New York, at the Port Authority on Forty-first Street, where a mob attempted to overrun the police and steal buses in which to escape to Canada. It was 6:45 P.M. just then in Ingolstadt, and Count Dracula and His Brides were giving forth a raga-rock version of an old Walt Disney cartoon song . . . And in Los Angeles, where it was 9:45 A.M., a five-person Morituri group, hurriedly convened, decided to use up all its bombs against police stations immediately. "Cripple the motherfucker before it's heavy," said their leader, a sixteen-year-old girl with braces on her teeth . . . Her idiom, in standard English, meant: "Paralyze the fascist state before it's entrenched" . . . and Saul, trusting the pole-vaulter in the unconscious, was leading Barney and Markoff Chaney into the mouth of Lehman Cavern . . . Carmel, nearly a kilometer south of them, and several hundred feet closer to the center of the earth, still clutched his briefcase and its five million green gods, but he did not move . . . Near him were the bones of a dozen bats he had eaten . . .)
> TO BE A BAT'S A BUM THING
> A SILLY AND A DUMB THING
> BUT AT LEAST A BAT IS SOMETHING
> AND YOU'RE NOT A THING AT ALL


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 31, 2020)

It is possible that the vaccine is just a distraction, but it does seem to contain something toxic, there are now several reports of people dying after the vaccine.

If a cataclysmic reset is imminent, the main goal of the PTB would be to come out at the other site unharmed.

Now that the situation has escalated beyond imagination, they don't have a lot of time left, people are starting to ask questions.


----------



## Timeshifter (Dec 31, 2020)

For the day job, I lecture in a large college in the UK. I have just been informed, Students will not be allowed back on site until they have had 2, negative tests, 2 weeks apart. However, they have to come on site to have the test administered... by themselves... Also, all staff 'have' to have a weekly test.... these are lateral flow tests, like that makes any difference. 

I am speaking with union about this, as I won't agree to being tested, however the unions so far have sided 100% with the mainstream narrative. so soon I may be looking for employment.

The Ante is upped, considerably, and my colleagues are loving it, they are totally compliant!


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 31, 2020)

May I ask why do you feel tptb know what is coming?

Been ratcheting about the media and the word used is cases. The case figures are complete bollocks and bear no relation in the slightest to the notifiable disease numbers or those dying within 28 days of having been given a positive test. It is incumbent upon the dying to hang on for 29 days after they are tested.

Get the college to give you a legal notification of this test fandango and if you have your contract to hand have a read through that. It will only end when a significant minority say NO.


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 31, 2020)

Antidote developed for Covid-19:

https://www.rt.com/russia/511116-world-first-covid19-antidote/


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 31, 2020)

The lateral flow tests are much less likely to give a false positive than the PCR tests so I wouldn't worry about it. Unions won't back you, I've taken a lateral flow test myself (self administered) and it was negative.




Timeshifter said:


> For the day job, I lecture in a large college in the UK. I have just been informed, Students will not be allowed back on site until they have had 2, negative tests, 2 weeks apart. However, they have to come on site to have the test administered... by themselves... Also, all staff 'have' to have a weekly test.... these are lateral flow tests, like that makes any difference.
> 
> I am speaking with union about this, as I won't agree to being tested, however the unions so far have sided 100% with the mainstream narrative. so soon I may be looking for employment.
> 
> The Ante is upped, considerably, and my colleagues are loving it, they are totally compliant!


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 31, 2020)

The "Hidden Hand"  isn't hiding  anymore as they have stepped out of the shadows.  It didn't matter if you lived in Albania or Canada  you were locked down.  The apocalypse means the revealing and boy have they shown their hand! The full scale assault of the Technocracy against human society is astounding to contemplate as even the President of the USA has his speech censored and every themtoob video that remotely whispers of the Covert 19-84 invisible enemy must have a banner proclaiming what the Ministry of Truth believes you should think about the science and political thoughts.  After this never ending blitzkrieg of thought control you would think everyone would say to themselves, "There's something wrong here"!  But no, I heard an acquaintance at a coffee bar exclaim,"I love my mask!"  The movie Idiocracy comes to mind.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 31, 2020)

Magnetic said:


> The "Hidden Hand"  isn't hiding  anymore as they have stepped out of the shadows.  It didn't matter if you lived in Albania or Canada  you were locked down.  The apocalypse means the revealing and boy have they shown their hand! The full scale assault of the Technocracy against human society is astounding to contemplate as even the President of the USA has his speech censored and every themtoob video that remotely whispers of the Covert 19-84 invisible enemy must have a banner proclaiming what the Ministry of Truth believes you should think about the science and political thoughts.  After this never ending blitzkrieg of thought control you would think everyone would say to themselves, "There's something wrong here"!  But no, I heard an acquaintance at a coffee bar exclaim,"I love my mask!"  The movie Idiocracy comes to mind.


Indeed, the deus ex machina makes it's move, we are being taken over by an al-gore-rhythm!
The Uk propaganda machine is off the scale today, 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/index.html


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 31, 2020)

May I ask how you identified the hidden hand people?
While I am at it can I also ask how you identified the pole reversal's coming and could I replicate the discovery for myself?


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 31, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Indeed, the deus ex machina makes it's move, we are being taken over by an al-gore-rhythm!
> The Uk propaganda machine is off the scale today,


And for those of a conspiratorial nature 19 is A I, spooky shit!


----------



## liqouriceandhorses (Dec 31, 2020)

Magnetic said:


> The "Hidden Hand"  isn't hiding  anymore as they have stepped out of the shadows.  It didn't matter if you lived in Albania or Canada  you were locked down.  The apocalypse means the revealing and boy have they shown their hand! The full scale assault of the Technocracy against human society is astounding to contemplate as even the President of the USA has his speech censored and every themtoob video that remotely whispers of the Covert 19-84 invisible enemy must have a banner proclaiming what the Ministry of Truth believes you should think about the science and political thoughts.  After this never ending blitzkrieg of thought control you would think everyone would say to themselves, "There's something wrong here"!  But no, I heard an acquaintance at a coffee bar exclaim,"I love my mask!"  The movie Idiocracy comes to mind.



Speaking of masons and such. Maybe its far fetched, but the izraeli military guy mentioned aliens as a scientific truth the other day. Is it mostly to steer away from the other conspiracies against them, such as the strange right ear of Biden and the "democratic" voting system of theirs, the unknown vaccine effects, the actual survival rates of this flu, and The Epste*n saga? All of wich the media tells you nothing about.  They do tell you to wear a mask and that almost everybody really wants the jab though.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 31, 2020)

So as we round up 2020 it seems that "science" has really gone down the pan,

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...d-smart-toilet-recognizes-your-bum-180974641/
If only they could create something to recognise the crap that comes out of some peoples mouth and we could put experiences like 2020 behind us, 2020 has been a real eye opener, damn i have to stop with the toilet humour.

Good luck and glad tidings to all!


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 31, 2020)

Don't laugh butt!



> Press release      *
> Sewage signals early warning of coronavirus outbreaks  *
> 
> Government-led programme is providing an early warning of coronavirus outbreaks by monitoring sewage and sharing data with NHS Test & Trace


https://www.gov.uk/government/news/sewage-signals-early-warning-of-coronavirus-outbreaks
Remember today is always a good day to die.

EDIT to add:

For those on the 365 day nonsense Happy New year.
For those on the natural 360 sun up calendar Happy 11th January.

This is not being put into quotes as it is worth reading in full a couple of times and where better to read it than this haven of sanity within the lunatic asylum we are meant to call civilisation.

churchmousec.wordpress.com 

*Coronavirus and the CCP: what Prof Neil Ferguson told The Times*


Yesterday’s post introduced Neil Ferguson’s interview with _The Times_, which the paper published on the evening of Christmas Day.
This was the biggest statement he made:


> The words "see what we could get away with" when talking about locking up a nation, send a shiver down the spine!
> Surely justice will catch up with these evil ideologues?
> — Real Fat Shady (@Real_Fat_Shady) December 29, 2020


How Ferguson, he of the hopelessly outlandish — and false — predictions, could enter the fray on a worldwide pandemic using CCP methods beggars belief:


> NF serial economy killer why does anyone trust him?
> — johnbeatty (@johnbeatty111) December 29, 2020





> Clearly sage psyops has worked better on our leaders. It takes a special level of ignorant to take anything the man says seriously. It would be hilarious if it wasn't so frightening.
> — _shrapnel_ (@stiffenking) December 27, 2020





> I'd not trust him with organising the sandwiches at the latest SAGE meeting
> — Nick Keable (@cholas71) December 29, 2020


*The other chilling statement made in the article was that lockdowns will be employed in future pandemics*. That’s because they worked so well, we had to have one long lockdown — under various guises — for the better part of nine months, not the promised two or three weeks:


> Lockdown works eh…so why do we continue to have them & tiers? Surely the first lockdown would've been the one that would've dealt with 'the virus'.
> — SevenAndy1 (@Andy1Seven) December 28, 2020


Yet, Matt Hancock relies on what this man and SAGE members regurgitate every couple of weeks:


> Exactly, he's exaggerated every prediction.  Just remember we went into lockdown based on 500k additional deaths.
> — Nicholas Turgeon #KBF (@Nikolas_Turgeon) December 28, 2020


My prayer for 2021 is that divine providence shines a light on the evil that Ferguson, a NERVTAG member, SAGE and Matt Hancock have been perpetrating on the British people:


> The kind of deficit we’ve come to associate with poor decisions.
> Biological plausibility, broad knowledge especially of immune responses, & a detective’s mindset are all ESSENTIAL on SAGE. Not optional extras.
> Ferguson is a theoretical physicist without even a biology O-level. https://t.co/wTe38L4hEe
> — Yardley Yeadon (@MichaelYeadon3) December 27, 2020


Thank heaven that Bosnia and Herzegovina ruled against an inhumane coronavirus programme. I hope that we do the same:


> I have a feeling we’re gonna see more and more rulings such as this one
> — Corine (@cp000100) December 28, 2020


Someone also needs to have the guts to investigate Ferguson and the rest of them:


> Somewhere between the CCP, UN, WEF, WHO you’ll find the answers.
> — The Mood 2020 (@themood2020) December 28, 2020


Let’s look at _The Times_‘s article, which Science Editor Tom Whipple wrote: ‘Professor Neil Ferguson: People don’t agree with lockdown and try to undermine the scientists’.
Tom Whipple was absolutely gushing in his reporting, overlooking Ferguson’s previous bogus predictions over the past 20 years of notional pandemics. Some of those predictions put a severe dent into British farming (emphases mine):
He moved from Oxford to Imperial as part of the country’s leading infectious disease modelling group. *They modelled the 2001 foot and mouth outbreak, as well as the 2009 swine flu outbreak, in which at one point, before better data came in, they estimated a “reasonable worst case scenario” of 65,000 deaths*.
When he returned to advise the government once again, *this projection, two orders of magnitude above the real total*, was cited by his critics. *So too was foot and mouth, where the cull of millions of cattle and sheep, partly on the basis of predictions about the disease*, *still causes deep bitterness among farmers*.
Whipple at least calls lockdown ‘a medieval intervention’. However, I would posit that, even in the Middle Ages, there were policies of sequestering the vulnerable and quarantining the sick, leaving the rest to work. People needed food and goods. Anyway, Ferguson describes how he embraced the CCP policy of overall lockdown:
*In January, members of Sage, the government’s scientific advisory group, had watched as China enacted this innovative intervention in pandemic control* that was *also a medieval intervention*. *“They claimed to have flattened the curve*. I was sceptical at first. I thought it was a massive cover-up by the Chinese. *But as the data accrued it became clear it was an effective policy.”*
Then, as infections seeded across the world, springing up like angry boils on the map, *Sage debated whether, nevertheless, it would be effective here*. “It’s a communist one party state, we said. We couldn’t get away with it in Europe, we thought.” In February one of those boils raged just below the Alps. *“And then Italy did it. And we realised we could.”*
Whipple gushed:
*That realisation was a fulcrum in British history, and in the life of Professor Ferguson*.
That ‘fulcrum’ meant poor health and/or imminent penury for millions of the rest of us.
This was Ferguson’s outrageously erroneous prediction that prompted Britain’s continuing lockdowns:
*a quarter of a million Britons would die*. *If we wanted to stop that, he also projected, it would require extreme social distancing measures until a vaccine arrived*.
Whipple’s next sentence reads:
That was when he went from unknown epidemiologist to academic superstar.
That is incredibly disingenuous. Millions of Britons knew who he was from his previous predictions. Our celebrity astrologer Mystic Meg could have done better by staring into her crystal ball. She would not have advocated lockdown or masks, either.
Ferguson expressed his surprise that people would criticise him:
*“It’s bizarre,” he says*. “Particularly given that I’ve never been a public servant. We volunteer for scientific committees, we don’t get paid anything.” He says he has not read most of the coverage, but can’t help hearing some of the criticism.
*“Where it’s been disappointing is if people start out from a viewpoint that they don’t agree with lockdown, then try to undermine the science and scientists behind it. That hasn’t been a pleasant experience.”*
Those statements puzzle me greatly.
*His own track record speaks for itself, yet, his and SAGE’s policies have been ruling all our lives for the better part of a year. He doesn’t think people should criticise him because they are losing their livelihoods?* Pure bunkum.
Whipple then goes into the assignation that Ferguson and his married mistress had during the springtime lockdown. The rest of us were holed up in our homes and she travelled across London for an afternoon’s pleasure. My account of it is below. The title expressed my hope that this charlatan would be exposed and that we would be liberated. Alas, no:
Prof Neil Ferguson resigns: will coronavirus lockdown start ending in the UK now? (May 5)
Ferguson told Whipple that he had expected some sort of mercy, at least to be ignored. Why, oh why, did the media start digging into his private life? Oh, woe:
“I made some mistakes. I’ve been completely open in terms of saying they were mistakes. But, nevertheless, *the fact that journalists were digging into my private life at that level of detail was not something I could ever imagine*. *That’s not something you want to be on the end of*.
“*My wife and son and my partner had journalists on the doorstep*. *I was actually in my flat in London*, they didn’t know where I was.* It was a very difficult time*.” *He and Sir Patrick Vallance, the present chief scientific adviser, agreed he should step back from Sage work*.
Unfortunately, NERVTAG — New and Emerging Respiratory Virus Threats Advisory Group — allowed him to stay, hence, his continuing participation in these illiberal restrictions upon our lives.
Returning to lockdown, this is a curious statement:
These days, lockdown feels inevitable. It was, he reminds me, anything but. *“If China had not done it,” he says, “the year would have been very different.”*
Yes, it would have gone on as normal, with Rishi Sunak’s fantastic budget putting an end to austerity and giving us a better economy and hope for our post-Brexit transition future.
*This month, the new variant — B.1.1.7, or B117, as it often appears — has caused more panic. Ferguson and his ilk have determined it is more infectious. However, it might also be less damaging to COVID-17 patients in hospital*:


> That’s a rather important observation that those infected by the ‘new mutant’ (been around fur months) is not associated with requiring supplementary oxygen. I wonder why that might be  https://t.co/gxDyFyeZ7p
> — Yardley Yeadon (@MichaelYeadon3) December 29, 2020


*Nevertheless*, *Ferguson now wants even harsher measures*:
*he strongly implies that schools will have to shut in January, and even then the virus might evade lockdown*.
Goodness knows what ‘the virus might evade lockdown’ might mean for Britons.
*Whipple actually believes that Ferguson is some sort of scientific saviour*. *Good grief*:
This is, I say, petrifying. It is also extremely interesting. *Nowadays, it is orthodoxy that lockdown was right*. *In the next pandemic, we won’t hesitate to use it*. But as this new variant shows, lockdown does not always work.
*However, it also seems as if our first lockdown, sold to us as ‘flattening the sombrero’, to borrow Boris Johnson’s term, was done so on a false premise*:
*It was never guaranteed that lockdown would crush the curve*. *He is all too aware of this*. “During late March, early April, we kept looking at the data as it came in. Was there any sign of hospital admissions and deaths hitting a peak? It was a very, very anxious time.” We now know that when we got it to its lowest, R, the reproduction rate of the virus, hit 0.6. Lockdown worked. If the professor’s modelling of the new variant is correct, it won’t be so easy to control. In the same circumstances it could have a rate just over 1 and the pandemic would not have retreated.
*Ferguson says to his critics:
It’s clearly unfortunate that a minority of people almost don’t like the idea that you can just have random bad things happen in the world, and want to attribute it to some malign plan*.
Ferguson and his family are largely unscathed from the policies he helped to develop.
Two other sites that reported on this interview had pertinent insights.
_NewsWars_ noted:
In the Christmas interview, the epidemiologist admitted “there is an enormous cost associated with” lockdowns, specifically the erosion of civil liberties.
However, *thanks to the Chinese Communist Party’s authoritarian measures, he said, “people’s sense of what is possible in terms of control changed.*”
*And how! A year ago, who could have imagined that the CCP would be indirectly controlling our health policy?*
At _UnHerd_, Freddie Sayers wrote similarly (italics in the original):
*He almost seems at pains to emphasise the Chinese derivation of the lockdown concept, returning to it later in the interview*:
_ “These days, lockdown feels inevitable. It was, he reminds me, anything but. “If China had not done it,” he says, “the year would have been very different.””_
To those people who, still now, object to lockdowns on civil liberties principles, *this will be a chilling reminder of the centrality of the authoritarian Chinese model in influencing global policy in this historic year*.
Let us look at what Laura Perrins, ex-barrister and co-editor of _Conservative Woman_, a haven of common sense, has to say about said policies. Let’s start with testing of schoolchildren, something likely to come in January, along with the current hue and cry to close schools again:


> They haven't even completed the 'catch up classes' in schools, before they threaten to close them again.
> It is not just incompetent, it's evil.
> — Laura Perrins (@LPerrins) December 29, 2020


The Government, advised by SAGE, NERVTAG and other quangos — quasi-NGOs — have lied and lied and lied this year, culminating with Christmas:


> 3 weeks to flatten the curve.
> No second lockdown.
> We need a second lockdown to save Christmas.
> Cancel Christmas.
> ...





> We had the second lockdown 'to save Christmas.'
> They cancelled Christmas anyway.
> They said if we had Christmas we would need a lockdown for January.
> Having cancelled Christmas they'll lockdown January anyway.
> ...


In conclusion:


> Every single small act you do now counts.
> You collaborate or resist this Covid fascism.
> Wearing a mask, taking a test, forcing children to take a test, administering tests, signing death certs with covid when it isn't a covid related death is collaborating with a Facsist State.
> — Laura Perrins (@LPerrins) December 29, 2020





> It's only your job, it's only your child's education, it's only your dad's cancer treatment, it's only your immigration status (if it depends on you being in work), it's only your holiday, it's only all joy, it's only democracy, it's only your right to breath freely ….
> — Sabrina Sullivan (@Sabrina96966140) December 29, 2020


I could not agree more.
Pray that this scourge leaves us and other Western countries in 2021.
Freedom is never free.
Happy New Year.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 2, 2021)

Very interesting: One of the most important figures behind Biontech, the company mainly responsible for developing the new mRNA-vaccine, with connections to Gates, is Michael Motschmann. He was leading the investment into Biontech, which made Biontech able to compete in the first place. Without him, there would be no Biontech.

And surprisingly, his sister, Alexandra Motschmann, is one of the leading figures in the German Protest movement against mass vaccination and lockdown measures.

She never openly talked about it, but someone investigated her and now she admitted it, but the organisation (called Querdenken711) is defending her, saying that it's actually a sign of integrity if she is able to go against her family.

But, in my view, what we see here is the cabal showing it's true face. The cabal families openly support both sides of the argument. The protests are controlled by the same people who are developing the vaccines, and who are responsible for the mass lockdowns.

A typical sign that a movement is controlled opposition is if the figures suddenly appear out of nowhere, and have no credible history of being opposed to the system. Quite the contrary, often they are among the most successful people in business, finance, arts, etc. and suddenly, without any sign of internal conflict, switch sides.

This is what happens when their fellow masons tell them to fullfill a certain role in public. For these cabal members, playing roles is one of the most important aspects in public life, since they strictly separate public and private life. *Everything that happens in the open is theatre, illusion. Everything real happens behind the curtain, in the shadows.*

As a member of the cabal, if you want to go upwards towards the eye of the pyramid, another degree upwards, you need to accept some kind of "initiation quest". All the prominent figures in Germany - Michael Ballweg, Markus Haintz, Reiner Fuellmich - are controlled opposition and cabal members. _Ballweg_ in German means "Taking away the ball", and it means to gain control over the opposition. He is the leading organisator. _Fuellmich_ in German literally means "Fill me", and he's the leading lawyer collecting money for a class action suit. Often they reveal their purpose in their own names.

In this example, the role of Alexandra Motschmann is to play being an opponent to the corona regime. It is important to understand that this is not something she has much say in. The higher members of her local cabal chapter have decided that this is her task in order to get initiated into a higher degree. *It is her work, a role she has to play*, nothing she is personally invested in in any way whatsoever.

In these lodges, after she has sucesfully played her role, there will probably be some kind of initiation ritual performed in secret. The goal of the ritual is for a part of her old self to die, so that the light of Lucider can gain more hold inside of her. This is basically about demonic, or satanic, posession. Going upwards towards the eye of the pyramid, means getting closer to the heart of evil, and it will involve a gradual death of the individual soul. On first glance, it appears that the soul is actually advancing and crystallizing towards self-serving evil, but at one point it becomes clear that the higher ups of evil are merely shadows, the absence of something, a void. The closer they go towards this center, the more they will merge with this black hole. Many of these cabal members assume they are advancing toward 'light', but they are only marching towards darkness. A good analogy would be a colony of ants, or other collectivist insect hive-minds.

With the world being increasingly governed by such principles, those who continue to fight for truth, dignity, love, find themselves apparently isolated in front of a monolithic system that tries to crush them. The task ahead of those people is to find strength in themselves and the knowledge that all separation is only temporary and illusionary.

The strength we see in the eyes of these cabal members, the ease with which they play their roles in public, does not come from their own souls, it comes from the hive-mind. They themselves are extremely weak and powerless, they are only tools and puppets. They only feed off the energy of the system, but it will ultimately consume them. Deep inside they know that they have achieved nothing on their own, and everything is only facade. They run away from this inner void. This is essentially was it means to make a deal with the devil. It is encrypted in the Bible story of the man building his house on sand. Everything happening on that level is only Samsara, or Dust.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 2, 2021)

zlax said:


> By the way:
> 
> 50 years ago, in the third book of the Illuminatius! trilogy described the U.S. martial law, the riots in New York, GMO bio weapon that escaped from a military laboratory, the carrier of which self-isolated in a cave eating bats.
> 
> ...






> Fifteen minutes later the first rioting started


Ha, orchestration in full swing!


dreamtime said:


> It is possible that the vaccine is just a distraction, but it does seem to contain something toxic, there are now several reports of people dying after the vaccine.
> 
> If a cataclysmic reset is imminent, the main goal of the PTB would be to come out at the other site unharmed.
> 
> Now that the situation has escalated beyond imagination, they don't have a lot of time left, people are starting to ask questions.





> there are now several reports of people dying



Have you any links to this?
I have had visitors and haven't been keeping up.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 3, 2021)

Damn this pandemic is really taking it's toll on the hospitals.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJyg_OSMby4_



Oracle said:


> Have you any links to this?



I need to look it up first.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 3, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Damn this pandemic is really taking it's toll on the hospitals.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJyg_OSMby4_
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## liqouriceandhorses (Jan 3, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Damn this pandemic is really taking it's toll on the hospitals.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJyg_OSMby4_
> ...




A friend of mine was at the hospital with his friend recently.  That supporting person had to leave after a while because it was over populated or what you say in english. I asked, what did you see? The answer was "Nothing, just a calm night as usual". That got me thinking again.  Im not saying it´s a harmless ill, but people arent droping dead left and right. Or it doesnt spread as quick as "thought". Something is off.
Also, all the news now is coming out of the common wealth countries it seems, and the rest of the world blindly follows that fear mongering without any real actions to stop "it" whatever it is.  All these variations of lockdowns, still you can fly anywhere around the world, does not make any sense. At least White Russia dont give a flying fakk.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 3, 2021)

Anyone got the slightest clue why of all these 'notifiable diseases' there is only one in all caps?

*List of notifiable diseases*

Diseases notifiable to local authority proper officers under the Health Protection (Notification) Regulations 2010:



Acute encephalitis
Acute infectious hepatitis
Acute meningitis
Acute poliomyelitis
Anthrax
Botulism
Brucellosis
Cholera
COVID-19
Diphtheria
Enteric fever (typhoid or paratyphoid fever)
Food poisoning
Haemolytic uraemic syndrome (HUS)
Infectious bloody diarrhoea
Invasive group A streptococcal disease
Legionnaires’ disease
Leprosy
Malaria
Measles
Meningococcal septicaemia
Mumps
Plague
Rabies
Rubella
Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS)
Scarlet fever
Smallpox
Tetanus
Tuberculosis
Typhus
Viral haemorrhagic fever (VHF)
Whooping cough
Yellow fever

Report other diseases that may present significant risk to human health under the category ‘other significant disease’.

Apparently it was put there by this The Health Protection (Notification) (Amendment) Regulations 2020

Which applies to England only. You know the only country in the United Kingdom that has no government!



> Citation, commencement and application
> 
> 1.—(1) These Regulations may be cited as the Health Protection (Notification) (Amendment) Regulations 2020.
> 
> ...


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 3, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Anyone got the slightest clue why of all these 'notifiable diseases' there is only one in all caps?
> 
> *List of notifiable diseases*
> 
> ...


Covid is all in caps because it is a company, a patented technology that gets ear marked funding whenever it is listed on an invoice. The rest of the listed diseases must be public domain now, just like the works of Vivaldi and Mozart.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 3, 2021)

Move along, move along. Nothing to see here.



> WITHOUT A PURIFIED SAMPLE VIRUS UK MHRA CONFESSES THAT THE PFIZER VACCINE mRNA ELEMENT IS A COMPUTER GENERATED GENOMIC SEQUENCE AMPLIFIED FROM A RNA FRAGMENT FOUND IN ONE EXPERIMENTAL STUDY FROM WUHAN (Feb 2020).
> NO SIMILAR VIRUS HAS BEEN ISOLATED ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD SINCE.
> THE VACCINES ARE CREATED USING A COMPUTER MODEL!
> AFTER NEIL FERGUSON'S CATASTROPHIC COMPUTER MODEL TOOK THE WORLD INTO A SPIRAL OF LOCKDOWNS, MASKS & ABJECT FEAR - HOW MUCH FAITH HAVE YOU GOT IN A COMPUTER CREATED "VIRAL" SPIKE PROTEIN BEING INJECTED INTO YOUR BLOODSTREAM?



Source


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 3, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got the slightest clue why of all these 'notifiable diseases' there is only one in all caps?
> ...


Putting the capital C in CAPATALISM,

Mean while in other news the uk police have been caught filming a new Monty Python sketch.


_View: https://youtu.be/Hei6WfowtNQ_


Demanding people social distance whilst not social distancing, think it's called qualified immunity!


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 3, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Have you any links to this?



https://www.wochenblick.at/weltweit-impfpannen-und-tote-aerzte-und-pflegepersonal-verunsichert/


> However, fatal cases are also becoming more frequent: In Switzerland, the case of a 91-year-old care recipient from Lucerne who died as a result of the vaccination caused a stir. The authorities immediately pointed to age and previous illnesses and denied a causal connection. Surprisingly, this differentiation is never made at Corona itself. There one speaks in such cases then of "with Covid deceased"![
> 
> In Israel, which is considered a special role model for Chancellor Sebastian Kurz, there is already talk of at least four vaccine deaths. There, just on Wednesday, another 88-year-old died just hours after receiving the first partial dose of the Pfizer/Biontech vaccine. And in Mexico yesterday, a doctor collapsed shortly after her Corona vaccination and was admitted to intensive care a short time later. The woman's life was in danger due to acute inflammation of the spinal cord and brain stem.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 3, 2021)

Further down that gov.uk page we get to see COVID-19's stable mate SARS-COV-2 similarly capitalised.

My guess is they are capitalised because they are legal persons as in non living entities. This goes a long way to explaining why the vaccine pharmafia manufacturers and all the NHS jabbers have legal immunity from prosecution over any side effects such as fairly instant death!

*List of notifiable organisms (causative agents)*

Causative agents notifiable to PHE under the Health Protection (Notification) Regulations 2010:



Bacillus anthracis
Bacillus cereus (only if associated with food poisoning)
Bordetella pertussis
Borrelia spp
Brucella spp
Burkholderia mallei
Burkholderia pseudomallei
Campylobacter spp
Chikungunya virus
Chlamydophila psittaci
Clostridium botulinum
Clostridium perfringens (only if associated with food poisoning)
Clostridium tetani
Corynebacterium diphtheriae
Corynebacterium ulcerans
Coxiella burnetii
Crimean-Congo haemorrhagic fever virus
Cryptosporidium spp
Dengue virus
Ebola virus
Entamoeba histolytica
Francisella tularensis
Giardia lamblia
Guanarito virus
Haemophilus influenzae (invasive)
Hanta virus
Hepatitis A, B, C, delta, and E viruses
Influenza virus
Junin virus
Kyasanur Forest disease virus
Lassa virus
Legionella spp
Leptospira interrogans
Listeria monocytogenes
Machupo virus
Marburg virus
Measles virus
Mumps virus
Mycobacterium tuberculosis complex
Neisseria meningitidis
Omsk haemorrhagic fever virus
Plasmodium falciparum, vivax, ovale, malariae, knowlesi
Polio virus (wild or vaccine types)
Rabies virus (classical rabies and rabies-related lyssaviruses)
Rickettsia spp
Rift Valley fever virus
Rubella virus
Sabia virus
Salmonella spp
SARS-COV-2
Shigella spp
Streptococcus pneumoniae (invasive)
Streptococcus pyogenes (invasive)
Varicella zoster virus
Variola virus
Verocytotoxigenic Escherichia coli (including E.coli O157)
Vibrio cholerae
West Nile Virus
Yellow fever virus
Yersinia pestis


----------



## pushamaku (Jan 4, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Damn this pandemic is really taking it's toll on the hospitals.






​I think I'm still on point with this one =)


----------



## Oracle (Jan 4, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > Have you any links to this?
> ...


This is very troubling to me.
I have a close relative with dementia in a nursing home.A sibling in England told me just three days ago that vaccines have been approved and will be going ahead to all the care homes so he will be vaccinated this month sometime.
She thinks it's great and that it may mean they can visit him after,noone has been able to for months. They did the pcr tests there last May and out of the whole home he was pronounced positive and put into isolation for 6 weeks,showing zero symptoms and in perfect physical health!
I am so angry about all this and super frustrated with my family over there who all believe the narrative.
They believe nothing of the FACTS I have sent them and call me a conspirator! We agreed for the sake of love and continuing communication that I would not mention the CV word to them again other than I said I would send one link to them so they can be better informed if they ever start to question the blatant manipulation and police state.
That link will be to this thread.


----------



## Gold (Jan 4, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Damn this pandemic is really taking it's toll on the hospitals.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJyg_OSMby4_
> ...



*tiktok intensifies* 
Nurses are HEROES


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 4, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> My guess is they are capitalised because they are legal persons as in non living entities.


Oops. They are honourable legal names as in honourable citizens of the City of London State as evidenced by the use of letters hyphen numbers as in JOHN DOE-123. These paper entities are protected by living beings which are part of the City of London State at all costs the CAPITAL in Capitalisation.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 4, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Remember today is always a good day to die.



Quotes from Seattle-area locals:

My accountant on vaccines:  "They just don't want to pay for health care."

My Freemason insurance agent: "It is all about the election. The best used-car salesman will win."

Karen at the pool: "Get away from me! You fucking asshole!"


----------



## Safranek (Jan 4, 2021)

Oracle said:


> That link will be to this thread.



Not sure if you want to use up your last chance to send a link on this thread as its not accessible to non-trusted members at the moment.

Changing this has been brought up by dreamtime but it hasn't been discussed since.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 4, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Not sure if you want to use up your last chance to send a link on this thread as its not accessible to non-trusted members at the moment.



Off-topic is accessible to everyone, but only trusted members can post stuff.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 4, 2021)

Gold said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Damn this pandemic is really taking it's toll on the hospitals.
> ...




The PTB are celebrating a big party currently. They know that they have already won. I think this is the symbology with these dances. Making fun of us, but also a celebration mass ritual. The mask of the cabal has slipped, they have shown their true face, but no one wants to see it.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 4, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> The mask of the cabal has slipped, they have shown their true face, but no one wants to see it.


Well go on then enlighten me cos I cannot see their true faces either.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 4, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Well go on then enlighten me cos I cannot see their true faces either.



In the sense that everyone can see that nation states are only puppets, due to the coordinated actions and collectivist decisions. We can see the monolithic ruthless conspiracy in action. What Kennedy talked about:

"For we are opposed around the world by a monolithic and ruthless conspiracy that relies on covert means for expanding its sphere of influence--on infiltration instead of invasion, on subversion instead of elections, on intimidation instead of free choice, on guerrillas by night instead of armies by day. It is a system which has conscripted vast human and material resources into the building of a tightly knit, highly efficient machine that combines military, diplomatic, intelligence, economic, scientific and political operations.​


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 4, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> In the sense that everyone can see that nation states are only puppets, due to the coordinated actions and collectivist decisions.


Oh that's what you meant. Cheers ears.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 4, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Making fun of us, but also a celebration mass ritual. The mask of the cabal has slipped, they have shown their true face, but no one wants to see it.




People ostensibly close to President Trump are describing this face.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 4, 2021)

Someone else who looks at Public Health England numbers
http://www.thetruthseeker.co.uk/?p=224096


> In black and white these are the true facts.
> 
> *The total number of people that have had a Covid infection in England and Wales is……
> 13,844.*
> ...



And for the American contingent
http://www.thetruthseeker.co.uk/?p=224441


> *State of the Nation – Jan 3, 2020*
> 
> All of this data is extracted from the CDC, WHO, Johns Hopkins, White House task force press conferences, and scientific studies. All direct source links are cited below the list of statistics. A printable pdf version is available at the bottom of this page for those who wish to print and distribute these facts.
> 
> ...



EDIT to add.


> Professor Whitty, England’s Chief Medical Officer, has said “we must act now” otherwise the NHS risks becoming overwhelmed.


Source
In danger of being overwhelmed my arse. Has the cabal kidnapped or threatened his family, if not then is simply a lying bastard.


_View: https://twitter.com/ninnyd101/status/1345515691231895552_​


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 5, 2021)

Returned to work today, to fight the draconian measures I mentioned previously. Spent all day fighting, and making some progress, only to be told by Boris at 8pm I now had to teach from home for at least another 6 weeks.

My staff want to teach in class, they are distraught. Students want to be in class, they are distraught. All of their mental health is in the gutter.

My staff however are in the minority it seems reading social media, but despite their genuine fears (in their minds) they still want to come to class and teach, and be a source of pastoral care for students. 

We all know that covid is bull, Im convinced my staff know it but daren't admit it. They now have to stay home and teach kids who have zero resources, zero internet, zero company, food or heat in many cases. College is salvation for many, and Boris has just brushed the aside.

And in the main, people are applauding him.

These really are dark times ?‍?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 5, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> Returned to work today, to fight the draconian measures I mentioned previously. Spent all day fighting, and making some progress, only to be told by Boris at 8pm I now had to teach from home for at least another 6 weeks.
> 
> My staff want to teach in class, they are distraught. Students want to be in class, they are distraught. All of their mental health is in the gutter.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

I am getting really worn down with it. I've got a girlfriend who is mentally unstable, very depressed - who has to look after our one year old (he was born on Christmas day 2019) on her own, no baby groups open, no family nearby. 

And I've been working throughout the plandemic (as I work for a food distribution cooperative) and am worn out.

I envy people who've been furloughed for nine months while I've been working...

:/



It's getting to be too much.
To add to this, zero percent of our friends have been prepared to meet up, as they are all towing the party line of covid.


kd-755 said:


> Someone else who looks at Public Health England numbers
> http://www.thetruthseeker.co.uk/?p=224096
> 
> 
> ...



No, I believe Johnson and Hancock are pedophiles (look at their baby faces) - so the deep state have dirt on them, and they will do whatever they are told.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 5, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Someone else who looks at Public Health England numbers
> http://www.thetruthseeker.co.uk/?p=224096
> 
> 
> ...



Surely that twit video is a skit!
I cannot believe this is real ?


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 5, 2021)

Oracle said:


> I cannot believe this is real


As with all digital imagery there is no way to know for sure, however watch a few of them on your favourite video service and you will quickly see professional dancers and genuine health care providers stand out. Some are so co-ordinated and slick, if you are an experienced public dancer you cannot successfully fake being an amateur, it leaps off of the screen, in others where the genuine health people jig about awkwardly. The difference is crystal once you get your eye in.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 5, 2021)

Well you linked it,did you do so because you know it is real?
I would have thought you would have checked that first before posting it in this thread.
If you can't confirm it is real then you should remove it from your post.
I don't have a twit account and have no intentions of doing the work you should have done before adding it here.

Edit : Mixing real and unconfirmed information in a single post in a thread like this is highly suspicious
behaviour.


----------



## nothingnew (Jan 5, 2021)

Everyone interested in the virus should see that we already have a cure and its not the vaccine


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 5, 2021)

An interesting, calm laid back even look at the numbers and nothing but the numbers. Thirty odd minutes long.
​


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 5, 2021)

Here is some Italians being very careful with some "dry ice"


_View: https://youtu.be/A7b7vZ6dxrM_


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 5, 2021)

The best, by some measure, article I have read about how to deal with the Covid1984 event.
Darkness

Sanple


> A coffee and a breakfast later, as I switch on my laptop and prepare to write, it dawns on me as slowly and wearily as the day itself: I’m living in an alternate universe. There’s another world down there, full of masks and worry and people watching numbers rise on screens. There’s another place where folks’ minds are moulded and folded by virtual information. Where newsreaders and internet commentators create realities, often opposing ones. Things that were unthinkable a year ago are now oddly swallowed whole. There’s no mastication, no chewing over of anything at all. Just waves (second and third and fourth) of fear or confusion, and lots of people falling into line.


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes, I  feel oddly out of place in the universe outside my door. I'm reluctant to go outside my door as I find it best not to draw attention to myself with so many hysterical, fearful and unthinking creatures running around. 
On the rare occasions when I must get on with normal life, I'll occasionally encounter some screeching beast which I back away from slowly so as to not provoke a full on attack.
The inmates are running the asylum and I'm just sitting quietly in the corner, spitting out my meds and pretending to participate in this group therapy in which nothing is resolved. In reality, I'm planning my escape. My fellow man has clearly lost the plot.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 6, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot believe this is real
> ...


Well now,didn't that simple question "is this video real?"cause an extreme reaction with you!Your responses are quite illuminating so I will address them in this reply and move on in order to not continue your apparent distraction from the important research being done in this thread.
In your first  reply you at no time attempted to answer the question,but rather led away from a direct answer (a simple"I don't know I haven't sourced it" would have sufficed),by saying any video may or may not be real which  is something anyone over the age of twelve in todays world already knows,implying in a condescending manner that it was a stupid question and hence I am stupid for asking it and so anything I may add to this cv thread is not worth considering. As someone who,like most readers of this thread,comes only in search of truth and an understanding of the CV agenda (hence my original question) anything I may contribute in a directly relevant way to the topic has now been implied worthy of ignoring to the many eyes that view this thread within and without  the community.


kd-755 said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > Well you linked it,did you do so because you know it is real?
> ...




In my second reply I quite clearly gave my reasons for asking the question in the first place,asking for separation of information and possible disinformation in this research thread. With the heightened atmosphere of anxiety and fear in the world at the moment this is crucial in the focus on understanding what is going on in the bigger picture and is exactly what THEY are trying to achieve with the massive propaganda campaign worldwide (confusion on what's real and what isn't) on this subject.The inclusion of this video if not real can only serve to further add to this trauma of the mass human psyche.
At no point was this a personal attack but an attempt to keep the discussion on course.
Your second response has so many questionable motives that I will address them point by point. 
"I don't have a twitter .... outside 'authority' "
Further distraction, unnecessary diatribe,implying I meant you should use known disinformation sites and attempting to cement the above mentioned "this poster is stupid" meme.
"it's up to you ..... to share or not"
I didn't post the video so it's not up to me, but you did and yes it's up to you to verify it's authenticity or not post it at all for all my earlier stated reasons in this reply.
"I linked to it because ..... appear just now"
You should have written that with your inclusion of the video and I would have had no reason to ask my question in the first place.
"In dreamtimes video .....if you did I missed it"
I have no idea which video you are refering to and deliberately using a well respected member of admin who has been heavily targeted by similar cointel methods in many threads across this board, adds greatly to the suspicious nature of your approach in that it is using very subtle sublimal suggestion.
"Please do not ..... " I don't believe I did,on the contrary I explained why I wanted clarification of the video's authenticity.
" Just select the ignore button .... see them again"
Why would I want to that unless you do not want a critical thinking mind questioning some of your content where others can see. You post some very good material on SH,it is the subtle inclusion of potential disinformation in your post that I questioned originally.
" Just select the ignore button and you will never see them again. It's easy and effective"
Is this another sublimal message to readers towards my supposed stupidity and to ignore "them" ( being me) for you to be not visibly questioned on this site or in this thread in particular? That's rhetorical by the way, I am not asking you for a response.Your aggressive reply has had quite the opposite effect on me and led me to observe you in a deeper manner.I generally do not even notice the user name of posters unless they contribute stand out material,but now thanks to your bizarre replies I see in you the odd use of the stolenhistory.org emblem for your avatar,the use of KD as the first letters of your username - the owner of the original SH site who is still questionably the face of a nefarious control group,a user name which is one letter swapped from a users name on the original SH.org corona thread who consistantly posted daily  low level content in that thread ( who also posted good material elsewhere some of which I quoted in a recent post of mine) and very successfully put many members off following it.As you can see the worldwide Spell has not affected my powers of critical thinking and you may do well to not attempt to use cointel methods against me in the future.
I apologise to everyone for the distraction of this intercourse in the middle of this thread and assure you I will not continue it and remain on topic in any future posts. Furthermore I think it is a good opportunity to add this link to this thread if it hasn't been before.
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/c...-and-control-of-an-internet-forum.1694/unread


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 6, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> The best, by some measure, article I have read about how to deal with the Covid1984 event.
> Darkness
> 
> Sanple
> ...



There is a link in the attached piece, that I think is relevant of highlighting. British Medical Journal, discussion on the Politicisation of Science during the covid thing. Its references also warrant further reading:

Covid-19: politicisation, “corruption,” and suppression of science


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 6, 2021)

My youngest daughter has tested positive for the Rona which, in and of itself, means nothing since the test is deeply flawed and mostly inaccurate, however, she's symptomatic. 

She initially felt extremely fatigued but she works full time, has a thyroid condition and a hyperactive 4 year old so she chalked the fatigue up to all that.  Then she lost her sense of smell. She was tested, given no medication or medical treatment; just told she was positive and instructed to self quarantine at home (with asymptomatic family members!).

What kind of medical diagnosis requires no medical intervention? Why, a deadly global pandemic, of course.

She's taking baby aspirin to prevent blood clots and to help with the excruciating headache she says is like no headache she's ever experienced. Says she feels like she has water on her brain causing intense pressure. 

I've offered my voodoo and/or babysitting and cooking services but she doesn't want me exposed to members of her household or coming over. It's a very helpless feeling when your children are in need of anything and won't let you help.

She called last night to let me know she's feeling somewhat better. She's diligent about wearing a mask everywhere (works as a dental assistant) and is scrupulous with her hygiene. She gets onto me for not wearing a mask or antisocial distancing but I refuse to accept the new abnormal. Lot of good it did for her, eh?

A lot of people say the Rona is fake. It's not. The reasons for it are contrived but the illness is real. My oldest daughter works as a nurse on the covid floor of her hospital and has seen people of all ages, colors, and social status dying from this bioweapon. I'm still not going along with the fascist agenda even if I contract it myself and die.

Interestingly, my nurse daughter worked with covid patients from the very beginning and only had a COFFEE FILTER held in place with an elastic thread for a mask due to the shortage of PPE. And, she had to use the coffee filter for a week before being issued a new coffee filter! Obviously, masks (or coffee filters) do not protect you from disease transmission. 

Who knows where this madness will end but I suspect it will end with its constant threat looming over our daily lives which will be controlled in every aspect from cradle to grave.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 6, 2021)

Another one catching on to and sharing the numbers game.
https://therealslog.com/2021/01/06/the-great-covid-shambles-episode-3/


> For example, no infections at all in London, but 29 in the Amber Valley. (Where?) One case in Greater Manchester, two on Merseyside, but six in Oadby and Wigston? Hmmm.
> 
> 
> Judging by calls I made yesterday evening – and as always lots of helpful tips from Sloggers – the following appears to be the case – in roughly this order of importance:
> ...


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 6, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> My youngest daughter has tested positive for the Rona which, in and of itself, means nothing since the test is deeply flawed and mostly inaccurate, however, she's symptomatic.
> 
> She initially felt extremely fatigued but she works full time, has a thyroid condition and a hyperactive 4 year old so she chalked the fatigue up to all that.  Then she lost her sense of smell. She was tested, given no medication or medical treatment; just told she was positive and instructed to self quarantine at home (with asymptomatic family members!).
> 
> ...


Very sad news, i hope she gets well soon.

The only thing that has helped me in the past is lypo spheric vitamin c, it can be gotten from most pharmacies now and not just the online ones, whenever i get flu type symptoms this has helped.

When under the weather i will take up to four 1000mg sachets a day and because it is lypo it all gets absorbed but your gut instead of mostly going down the drain, and it doe's not sound like a conspiracists remedy, the olny better way to get vit c into the body is through IV but most will not have access to that!


----------



## codis (Jan 6, 2021)

I am correcting my prediction.
Initially, I thought the vaccine will set up the human immune system for a lethal follow-up infection.
The vaccinated would fell fine initially (well, except those who don't - but still a small minority). Upon a similar severe "virus thread", either natural or man-made, the immune system would collapse, and the test subjects die from massive internal hemorrhages. That was at least the reported effect observed in early trials with small mammals (ferrets, I think ?).
But that would still be too obvious.
As I read in another article (can't remember the site, though), the mRNA modification is permanently changing your immune response. In effect, no other treatment will work after this vaccination, meaning you totally depend on it. I am neither an MD nor a geneticist, so I cannot corroborate this statement.
But if that is true, I think they have a specially prepared "second wave" in store, by which I mean a different "virus" or disease in form of a bio weapon. They will release it at a convenient time, and thousands or hundreds of thousands will die. This time I suspect they do it, for the scare.
The antidote is in store as well. However, they will create an artifical scarcity, justified with development and testing issues. And while the "essential workers and officials" get a treatment, most of the useless eaters (Kissinger quote) will die in the meantime. My forecast is, the lethal disease would mostly affect vaccinated persons - which will make up 80 .. 90 % of the First & Second World population at the time this "disease" strikes.

And the selected Essentials will enjoy the Great Rest ...


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 6, 2021)

You may be right.  None of us know for sure how this will play out but none of the hypothetical scenarios are reassuring. 

I  believe I already had CV back in November 2019. Kicked my ass for 3 months. I've got COPD and can't take hits like that at my age. 

I've got home remedies that my husband refers to as my "voodoo " and I used them all. Probably why I'm not dead. My daughter doesn't want me coming to her house to bring her anything. I offered to leave it on the porch but she said she's doing ok. Thanks for your well wishes. 

Kd755 (I think) posted a list of reportable diseases and I noticed that Actinobacter baumani was not on the list.  Has a higher kill rate than ebola and is tracked by the CDC. I've also had that. Wonder why it wasn't listed by the  CDC as one of the diseases they track? I know they track it because the patient that infected 22 of us had been cleared by the CDC before being transferred to us.

As a new form of a common disease,  it seems that none of the traditional treatments work on CV. I just treated symptoms and hoped for the best.


----------



## Myrrinda (Jan 6, 2021)

My sister in law had it too, the Kid (7) and my brother didn't! But both lost their sense of smell AFTER the test, they push a really long stick up the nose and my brother is also convinced that was it, since he tested negative! He regained it a few days later but she had troubles tasting the Christmas dinner (it all went down at the end of November).
I had a cold last July and the test was a little in the nose and not all the way up (negative, too). They use other tests now it seems.
My sis in law has migraines often and is kind of used to headaches, other than that she said angina pectoris which she had last year was worse.


----------



## codis (Jan 6, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> You may be right. None of us know for sure how this will play out but none of the hypothetical scenarios are reassuring.
> 
> I believe I already had CV back in November 2019. Kicked my ass for 3 months. I've got COPD and can't take hits like that at my age.


That "seasonal flu" thing is around for decades ... or centuries, at least.
People die all the time, and "flu season" had always been a peak.
My bedridden grandmother died about 10 years ago from pneumonia, after a short flu episode.

A related fact is the high correlation between flu vaccinations and flu-related mortality in elderly people over the last decade.
In other words, vaccinated retirees are much more likely to die from flu-related complications - and yet they always recommended the shot especially for that age group.
Either the medical/pharma professionals don't know what they are doing, or they have ulterior motives.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 6, 2021)

I find the losing the sense of smell after having a very long swab shoved up the nose to be intimately connected. I have never lost my sense of smell, ever but the good lady I have shared my life with some thirty odd years loses her tastebuds almost the instant she gets a cold but her sense of smell is unaffected.
Not sure what that means in regards to the swab seeming to take out the sense of smell, perhaps certain swabs are coated in something others aren't.
I've had flu twice in my life, the good lady once. Neither of us lost any of our senses but our bodies went into slow motion mode being literally full of ache to the point we couldn't walk for a couple of days and shuffling along on our backsides or crawling from bedroom to toilet and back was the best we could manage.


Whitewave said:


> Kd755 (I think) posted a list of reportable diseases and I noticed that Actinobacter baumani was not on the list.


Here you are dear lady. These are the notifiable diseases for England. Failure to notify is a criminal offence backed up with harsh penalty.
I'll post the Week1 of 2021 instances list as soon as it is published

*List of notifiable diseases*

Diseases notifiable to local authority proper officers under the Health Protection (Notification) Regulations 2010:



Acute encephalitis
Acute infectious hepatitis
Acute meningitis
Acute poliomyelitis
Anthrax
Botulism
Brucellosis
Cholera
COVID-19
Diphtheria
Enteric fever (typhoid or paratyphoid fever)
Food poisoning
Haemolytic uraemic syndrome (HUS)
Infectious bloody diarrhoea
Invasive group A streptococcal disease
Legionnaires’ disease
Leprosy
Malaria
Measles
Meningococcal septicaemia
Mumps
Plague
Rabies
Rubella
Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS)
Scarlet fever
Smallpox
Tetanus
Tuberculosis
Typhus
Viral haemorrhagic fever (VHF)
Whooping cough
Yellow fever

Report other diseases that may present significant risk to human health under the category ‘other significant disease’.

Here is the CDC list 2020 National Notifiable Conditions

nthrax
Arboviral diseases, neuroinvasive and non-neuroinvasive
California serogroup virus diseases
Chikungunya virus disease
Eastern equine encephalitis virus disease
Powassan virus disease
St. Louis encephalitis virus disease
West Nile virus disease
Western equine encephalitis virus disease
Babesiosis
Botulism
Botulism, foodborne
Botulism, infant
Botulism, wound
Botulism, other
Brucellosis
Campylobacteriosis
Cancer
Candida auris, clinical
Carbapenemase Producing Carbapenem-Resistant Enterobacteriaceae (CP-CRE)
CP-CRE, Enterobacter spp.
CP-CRE, Escherichia coli (E. coli)
CP-CRE, Klebsiella spp.
Carbon monoxide poisoning
Chancroid
Chlamydia trachomatis infection
Cholera
Coccidioidomycosis
Congenital syphilis
Syphilitic stillbirth
Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
Cryptosporidiosis
Cyclosporiasis
Dengue virus infections
Dengue
Dengue-like illness
Severe dengue
Diphtheria
Ehrlichiosis and anaplasmosis
Anaplasma phagocytophilum infection
Ehrlichia chaffeensis infection
Ehrlichia ewingii infection
Undetermined human ehrlichiosis/anaplasmosis
Foodborne Disease Outbreak
Giardiasis
Gonorrhea
Haemophilus influenzae, invasive disease
Hansen's disease
Hantavirus infection, non-Hantavirus pulmonary syndrome
Hantavirus pulmonary syndrome
Hemolytic uremic syndrome, post-diarrheal
Hepatitis A, acute
Hepatitis B, acute
Hepatitis B, chronic
Hepatitis B, perinatal virus infection
Hepatitis C, acute
Hepatitis C, chronic
Hepatitis C, perinatal infection
HIV infection (AIDS has been reclassified as HIV Stage III)
Influenza-associated pediatric mortality
Invasive pneumococcal disease
Lead, elevated blood levels
Lead, elevated blood levels, children (<16 Years)
Lead, elevated blood levels, adult (≥16 Years)
Legionellosis
Leptospirosis
Listeriosis
Lyme disease
Malaria
Measles
Meningococcal disease
Mumps
Novel influenza A virus infections
Pertussis
Pesticide-related illness and injury, acute
Plague
Poliomyelitis, paralytic
Poliovirus infection, nonparalytic
Psittacosis
Q fever
Q fever, acute
Q fever, chronic
Rabies, animal
Rabies, human
Rubella
Rubella, congenital syndrome
Salmonella Paratyphi infection (Salmonella enterica serotypes Paratyphi A, B [tartrate negative], and C [S. Paratyphi])
Salmonella Typhi infection (Salmonella enterica serotype Typhi)
Salmonellosis
Severe acute respiratory syndrome-associated coronavirus disease
Shiga toxin-producing Escherichia coli
Shigellosis
Silicosis
Smallpox
Spotted fever rickettsiosis
Streptococcal toxic shock syndrome
Syphilis
Syphilis, primary
Syphilis, secondary
Syphilis, early non-primary non-secondary
Syphilis, unknown duration or late
Tetanus
Toxic shock syndrome (other than streptococcal)
Trichinellosis
Tuberculosis
Tularemia
Vancomycin-intermediate Staphylococcus aureus and Vancomycin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus
Varicella
Varicella deaths
Vibriosis
Viral hemorrhagic fever
Crimean-Congo hemorrhagic fever virus
Ebola virus
Lassa virus
Lujo virus
Marburg virus
New World arenavirus – Guanarito virus
New World arenavirus – Junin virus
New World arenavirus – Machupo virus
New World arenavirus – Sabia virus
Waterborne Disease Outbreak
Yellow Fever
Zika virus disease and Zika virus infection
Zika virus disease, congenital
Zika virus disease, non-congenital
Zika virus infection, congenital
Zika virus infection, non-congenital


----------



## feralimal (Jan 6, 2021)

If you have the flu, feel like crap, aching, mucus streaming, tired, etc I think there's a very good chance that if you lost your sense of smell that _you wouldn't even notice_.  I think I have lost my sense of smell in the past when I had a cold.

I think the loss of smell 'symptom' is like the Mandela Effect - if you draw attention to some unimportant minutiae from the deep and dark past, and call it a symptom, and tell people to start looking out for it - you will find it!  It will seem to people who have a cold that this time it something _special_ - coronavirus!

I think the loss of smell is a manipulation trick, and just more BS.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 6, 2021)

feralimal said:


> If you have the flu, feel like crap, aching, mucus streaming, tired, etc I think there's a very good chance that if you lost your sense of smell that _you wouldn't even notice_.  I think I have lost my sense of smell in the past when I had a cold.
> 
> I think the loss of smell 'symptom' is like the Mandela Effect - if you draw attention to some unimportant minutiae from the deep and dark past, and call it a symptom, and tell people to start looking out for it - you will find it!  It will seem to people who have a cold that this time it something _special_ - coronavirus!
> 
> I think the loss of smell is a manipulation trick, and just more BS.



Indeed loss of smell was always regarded as a possible flu symptom. Same with persisting post-viral fatigue. They portray it as something unique to Covid-19. Ever since the 1970s, it was observed in the medical community that a certain subset of patients never fully recover after an acute infection (Nowadays it is known that every acute infection leaves invisible scars within the brain, and shortens life span). This was the time the term "Chronic Fatigue Syndrome" popped up as well. It replaced the old broader diagnosis of Hypothyroidism. Before the advent of antibiotics, people were dying like flies from bacterial infections, this due to the dark ages of industrialism (lack of sunlight, malnutrition, and disappearance of the healers). The invention of antibiotics temporarily took care of the problem, but it had a lasting multi-generational effect on epigenetics and other mechanisms of inheritance. Since bacterial infections only happen in very weakened humans, the human condition had already deteriorated to near extinction during the 19th century. But technology shifted this extinction into the future, it is only now that we are seing the consequences of widespread antibiotics use - viral and fungal infections, auto-immunity, dementia, heart attacks, cancer. The 1960s also saw a change in therapy when it comes to curing hypothyroidism. The switch to synthetic hormones away from natural hormone extracts left many people sick. Coupled with the increased use of synthetic antibiotics, a shorter duration of antibiotic rounds, as well as increased prevalence of environmental toxins, including BPA and the highly toxic perfluorooctanoates, after the second world war, all of this made people more vulnerable every decade. Antibiotics created a perfect breeding ground for parasitic, fungal and viral infections. The prevalence of post viral fatigue has increased exponentially every decade since the 1970s when it was first observed as some kind of invisible pandemic. It coincided with other syndromes of chronic infection, including Lyme disease and AIDS. These are all bio-weapons, who only attack weakened immune systems, weakened due to chronic stress, malnutrition, toxins, heavy metals, epigenetics, and other negative effects of imprinting. Covid-19 might or might not be a bio-weapon, the available data indicates it's a miss-diagnosed flu.

The technology developed for and during world war 2 was used afterwards on the civilian population, and ever since life has been a nightmare for us. We are being bombarded with accidental and deliberate bio-weapons of all kinds, a highl artificial world we are not used to.



> Our research causes us to conclude that weaponized Lyme disease employs a genetically-modified hybrid of syphilis, like the one that was used in the infamous Tuskegee Experiment. It lives in a symbiotic relationship with microscopic parasites that it nourishes.


https://healthwyze.org/reports/593-naturally-curing-lyme-disease-and-chronic-lyme-disease
This guy talks a bit about the times of Tuberculosis:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsmIfDNeKLY_

Remember people like him are our grandparents, we have even worse genes nowadays.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 6, 2021)

Why are these people not wearing masks!?









Speaker Pelosi's office.

Americans are revolting-- in both senses I suppose.

All the professional victims will screech.

But this is it, ladies and gentlemen.

(I'm sure most who stormed the White House were hired infiltrators. Most Trump supporters are wise to the traps. In any case, the war is on.)


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 6, 2021)

No impact assessment eh. No shit!
'Reputable' Source



> The Health Protection (Coronavirus, Restrictions) (No. 3) and (All Tiers) (England) (Amendment) Regulations 2021





> EXPLANATORY NOTE
> 
> (This note is not part of the Regulations)
> 
> ...


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 6, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> No impact assessment eh. No shit!
> 'Reputable' Source
> 
> 
> ...


Oh the irony of the risk assessors not assessing the risks!


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 6, 2021)

Statutory instruments of which these silly regulations are one were brought in on Antony Blairs watch but they originate in the European Unions predecessor European Economic Community. They are not legal because they bypass Parliamentary scrutiny but then again there is no English Parliament and yet these regulations only apply to;


> “Every area of England, apart from the territorial waters adjacent to England and the airspace above England and those territorial waters, is within the Tier 4 area.”.



It's quite surreal actually to realise that this is the case and then realise no bugger seems to notice let alone care.


----------



## Safranek (Jan 6, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> A lot of people say the Rona is fake. It's not. The reasons for it are contrived but the illness is real.



Up to date, there has been no proof of the existence of Rona in any scientific publication I've come across, having read many. If you have info that would confirm the 'reality' of it please post it so we can check it out.



Whitewave said:


> My oldest daughter works as a nurse on the covid floor of her hospital and has seen people of all ages, colors, and social status dying from this bioweapon



There certainly are bio-weapons, they have a well-documented history going back 100 years or more. I saved a video regarding this, if I can find it I'll post it.

Its possible that they may have been used in some form, in some places to account for an increase in deaths recently but we certainly are not seeing the use of bio-weapons on a global scale, yet.

Tying these extra deaths to 'Rona' (not proven to date) needs to be shown with a solid connection IMHO.

------------------------------------------------------------

My personal experience with this seasons flu;

My wife had what she thought was CV a couple of months back. She was very sick for a couple of weeks. She had all the symptoms, including the loss of taste, sense of smell, intermittent fever and total exhaustion. I mentioned to her that in the 10 years we've been together, I seen her with EVERY symptom she was now experiencing, except during those cold cases, she didn't have the media and the plandemic to scare her, so she naturally knew it would go away eventually. She swore she had CV but I begged her not to get tested, I didn't want the quarantine note on our door and be stuck in the house for 2 weeks, not to mention become a statistic.

Meanwhile, her friend she was with at the beginning of her bad cold went and got herself tested based on the fact that she thought my wife had CV. She tested positive and was quarantined for 2 weeks and then had to get tests even after that before she could go back to work. She had no symptoms.

After about 10 days, my wife was freaked out (the media helped) and despite my request, she went and had not 1 but 2 tests. Both were negative. As we know, these test are useless.

I was with her the whole time, I had a slight flue with fever for one day. That was the extent of it for me.

--------------------------------------------------------

Regarding supplements, I also use the Lypo-Spheric Vitamin C by LiveOn Labs as mentioned by Citizenship, its best taken by IV, for more serious illnesses.

My number one and two 'supplements' I use whenever I get any kind of infection are CD (chlorine dioxide - formerly MMS) and DMSO (dimethyl sulfoxide). I researched it, tried it and now I'm never without it.

Edit: added formerly MMS


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 6, 2021)

Probably unrelated but yet i feel it is connected.


_View: https://youtu.be/uUYwDGMcb6U_


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 6, 2021)

Garlic, garlic, garlic!
I'm not kidding. 

I got sick recently and ate 5 cloves. It works.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 6, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Garlic, garlic, garlic!
> I'm not kidding.
> 
> I got sick recently and ate 5 cloves. It works.


Haha it was meant to be a like not a laugh, my mouse is a little uneven and does what it wants no matter what i desire!

Anyone ever here of the old wife's tale of keeping half an onion on the window shelf to catch bacteria???


Citezenship said:


> SonofaBor said:
> 
> 
> > Garlic, garlic, garlic!
> ...


https://www.verywellhealth.com/will-an-onion-in-the-room-stop-a-cold-or-the-flu-770452


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 7, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Probably unrelated but yet i feel it is connected.
> 
> 
> _View: https://youtu.be/uUYwDGMcb6U_



In a way, this is very connected when you view things from the "big picture" perspective. Does the current election fraud psyop tie in with the Covid psyop? Absolutely! They are, in essence, one and the same psyop, but from different perspectives.

What is Covid 19 all about? Control. More specifically, control of the narrative. The controllers realize that there are increasing numbers worldwide who are completely fed up with being told what and how to think. Since the controllers cannot stop this awakening from happening, the only choice they have is to allow it to happen, while, at the same time, pinning the majority who are still sleeping, against them. This is the case with Covid 19. You have the awakened and those beginning to wake up realizing that a grand conspiracy is in the works to enslave us and has been in the works since the beginning of "recorded" history. The Covid psyop is just the most recent and most powerfully manipulative manifestation of a magickal spell that has been cast upon us by our slave masters. 

Interestingly, the majority of the US population that completely buy into this narrative, no questions asked, tend be more atheistic and left-leaning, living more in bigger cities and suburbs, looking to Big Pharma to prescribe them drugs, vaccines, and other forms of allopathic "therapy" to help compensate for their fear of sickness and death while soothing their aches and pains. There may be some pushback from this perhaps overly-generalized category, but the vast majority tend to trust what the media and WHO tell them. They also are convinced that bigger, more centralized, more socialized government is the solution to all problems presented through the filter of mass media. This is your average Biden supporter.

The majority that are CHALLENGING, mostly privately, the Covid narrative, at least in the US, live in more rural areas, are owners of multiple fire arms, tend to be more faith-based, particularly Christian generally, leaning more to the right politically. They desire smaller government, less taxes, less laws, and less government interference in general. They also tend to trust the media far less. This is your average Trump supporter. This group is also the controllers' biggest nightmare, because they are beginning to see through the deception, though have yet to awaken to the full scale of corruption, though they internally suspect it.

How do you pin these two groups against one another? A look at the above news footage gives many clues. First off, they are portraying Trump supporters as carrying and waving Confederate flags, giving them the "racist" slant, while reporting that these neo-Nazi, KKK, and fascist Trump supporters (implied, but not outrightly stated, of course) are trying to disrupt the "democratic" process by storming the Capitol because they can't accept that their boy Trump lost the election "fair and square". Those that still support and believe in the narrative will now scorn Trump supporters more than ever before. Also, don't be surprised if they lump into that category anti-vaxxers, conspiracy theorists, white supremacists, flat earthers, holocaust deniers, anti-semites, climate change deniers, and anyone that challenges the events of official history.

With the board now in play, what we are witnessing is the posturing of a fake civil war, and yes, it will be televised. The BLM/ANTIFA stunts of a few months ago was the warmup, and in the coming days and weeks ahead we will see where all those "missing trillions" went to: funding the climax of this monumental psyop. 

We who are awake and aware will become the leaders of another movement altogether: the Transcend This Paradigm Movement. In this group are those that have a deeper understanding of the inner workings of the Shadow Government, the Hidden Hand, the occupational government that seeks to hijack personal sovereignty once and for all. It will be from this group, and this group alone, that the awakening masses will need to turn to for encouragement, guidance, and support, for the only solution is to completely divest altogether from the Beast system. We cannot stop the Beast system by fighting against it. We can only stop it by starving it, which means systematically extricating ourselves from our co-dependency on this fraudulent usury slavery system. 

Obviously this is easier said than done, but events are now beginning to quickly unfold that will inevitably lock us into our chosen destinies, whether we are completely ready for it or not. Brace yourselves and get your plans worked out now, because things are about to get very real!


----------



## Jetsam (Jan 7, 2021)

Did any of you see the very short lived article about NY Governor Cuomo being nominated for an Emmy for leadership? I think it's a lot of poorly done theater. That surely tipped the cards. It was gone the next day. I don't buy any of it. I think most people are just trying to survive and feed and shelter their families. It does seem like we're surrounded by morons but I think that's just another trick. These folks out storming the walls aren't regular people. This board is played out. It's not funny anymore.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 7, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Probably unrelated but yet i feel it is connected.
> ...





Jetsam said:


> Did any of you see the very short lived article about NY Governor Cuomo being nominated for an Emmy for leadership? I think it's a lot of poorly done theater. That surely tipped the cards. It was gone the next day. I don't buy any of it. I think most people are just trying to survive and feed and shelter their families. It does seem like we're surrounded by morons but I think that's just another trick. These folks out storming the walls aren't regular people. This board is played out. It's not funny anymore.


I have had a look at some of the footage and it is bad and just like the other famous scripted ops it seems that a stand down order was in place, like 911 when the most heavily guarded airspace in the world had a window open just at the right time.

They knew that this was on the cards so they said to all the pumped up steroid cops that they could have called in to take the day off, not buying it at all!

Oh and like everything else that is strait and true it has it's own waki.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2021_United_States_Capitol_protests


----------



## EUAFU (Jan 7, 2021)

The plan is simple. As Karl Marx predicted, communism would be implanted when capitalism reached its limit with the rise of metacapitalists. He does not use those words, but that is the meaning. We are seeing this now. From now on, the model of society to be implemented gradually, or quickly, will be the Chinese with all the beauty that oppression, strict control and blind obedience and the punishment for the deviated appear in the form of “social discredit”, prison and death.

The United States is the last barrier to be overcome and that seems to have happened on January 6, 2021. How soon will they get rid of senile Biden and the crazy communist will be president of the USA?

I hope something happens and reverses all of that, but it looks like from now on the future is the wonderful NOM with puppets in each country responding and implementing "global governance guidelines for humanity's progress and happiness".

Okay, the world is already a lie, but at least you can say that it is a lie in the near future, if nothing changes, you will have to declare that the snow is black and the sky is red.


----------



## Safranek (Jan 7, 2021)

Safranek said:


> There certainly are bio-weapons, they have a well-documented history going back 100 years or more. I saved a video regarding this, if I can find it I'll post it.



I couldn't find the complete video but here's a video by Dr. Len Horowitz (which was included in it) where he talks about the history of biological 'weapons' with regard to governments and pharmaceutical companies. 

He talks about the development of 'viruses' by the above mentioned institutions but decades later, we have yet to see a paper in a medical journal where the 'aids virus' is actually isolated and used to re-infect test subjects. 

In the Robert Gallo question (24:22) where he asks Gallo about monkey, cat and chicken 'viruses' being combined in vaccines, Gallo replies that it was not possible as it was 'long before gene cloning took place'. I think it is safe to assume that the PTB top institutions are decades ahead in technology and had this capability before it became public.

There's also no proof I've seen that this can be transmitted from person to person, so most likely the spreading occurred through vaccines and possibly other means (water, air?) we're not aware of. As with CV, many illnesses were wrongly diagnosed as AIDS to boost statistics, hence the AIDS pandemic.

Of course, if anyone has evidence to the contrary, I'm always ready to learn. 

*Len Horowitz - A History of US Biological Warfare Research*


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzIXugGuLGs_


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 7, 2021)

They have just published the results of a pilot lateral flow test on guinea pigs aka years 8 & 9 schoolkids and of the 262 tested they 'discovered' two 'infections. The tests were administered by school staff with no medical professionals on hand.
The kids were told to go home and self isolate. They were not instructed to see their GP or take any medicines and neither of them exhibited any 'symptoms'.
It is being hailed as a success by the school, a local 'council leader' and the local Chief Fire officer I kid you not.
The school remains closed.
The same pilot was run at two other local schools and their results have not been published, yet.

If this thing is real in any way shape or form it is one piss poor weapon assuming the end result is intended to be the death of the infected.

A friend of the good lady's went to the local hospital for some bullshit diabetes test on her eyes, to quote her words, and of course  she was tested for the thing COVID-19 the sole Notifiable Infectious Disease in England that is routinely tested for by the NHS, blessed be its name. She said that the swab smelled of something though she couldn't place what it was. She also said it hurt as it went so far into her nose beyond where handkerchiefs, tissues and fingers can reach.

Edit to remove surplus 'as'

Second edit to add some screenshots from this document https://assets.publishing.service.g.../file/949390/NOIDSOrganismsReport04012021.pdf

Notice anything?













And a third Edit to add;
The most damning evidence that there is no demic of any description and the current lockdown of England has sweet fanny adams to do with health.

Screen shots from this document. https://assets.publishing.service.g...le/949867/NOIDS-weekly-report-week53-2020.pdf


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 7, 2021)

I report a curiosity from an Italian historian and researcher, Pietro Ratto.

Today five years ago, exactly on # 7 January 2016, the Financial Times published a news that was nothing short of paradoxical: #Glaxo - just overwhelmed by a gigantic expiry date in China, followed by a record fine of 490 million dollars for corruption against a very high number of local doctors - publicly announced that he had decided to "no longer pay medical personnel to advertise their products".
In that article by Andrew Ward, entitled: "GSK confident halting payments to doctors will pay off", it was specified that, in 2014 alone, Glaxo had paid out 6.49 billion dollars to approximately 600,000 doctors, in exchange for a series of "services", including their encouragement to use the multinational's medicines among their patients.


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 8, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Whitewave said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people say the Rona is fake. It's not. The reasons for it are contrived but the illness is real.
> ...


I'm curious, how are you using your DMSO? I have (and use) it but not internally.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 8, 2021)

Report from Cardiologist known to me: doctors, nurses and health workers are getting sick after taking the vaccine. Fevers, passing out, and nearly ubiquitous headaches.

Re: DMSO

Rub it on your chest when upper-respiratory illness symptoms manifest.  Can be taken internally, but I prefer garlic.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 8, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Report from Cardiologist known to me: doctors, nurses and health workers are getting sick after taking the vaccine. Fevers, passing out, and nearly ubiquitous headaches.
> 
> Re: DMSO
> 
> Rub it on your chest when upper-respiratory illness symptoms manifest.  Can be taken internally, but I prefer garlic.


My Grandad had the vaccine on the 30/12, the first jab. He has just been admitted to hospital, as he keeps collapsing.


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 8, 2021)

A commonly used anti-parasitic drug Ivermectin which is incredibly safe and has been used on billions of animals can be used prophilatically to prevent Covert 19 (84) infection or can be used to treat it.  I came down with something in March and it had a weird symptom of inflammation around the heart sac.  No fever, no cough, no other symptom except the heart sac inflammation and it wasn't that bad but was alarming since I had never had any symptom like this ever..  So I took Vit D, zinc, C, olive leaf  extract, and a couple of other herbs and in 3 days it went away.  I continued this protocol and in 2 weeks it came back although not as strong as the first time.  I had heard about Ivermectin being used got a tube and within 6 hours it went way.  You can find it in farmer stores where they have meds for animals over the counter and dirt cheap too.  Mine was 5 bucks and could be used for a couple of weeks!  To the poster who has a mom taking aspirin and has bad headaches, in the 1918 Event 201 aspirin takers died in droves.  I would take ivermectin instead.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 8, 2021)

The good lady came in with a tale from the school in regards CV1984 and the experience of a teacher who was tested for it.
He wasn't feeling at his best with usual cold symptoms of sniffly nose, aches and sore throat. Due to the propaganda surrounding CV1983 he went and got a PCR test which tested positive. 
As part of the test a long cotton swab went up inside his nose once again beyond the reach of a finger. Very uncomfortable was his description of the process.
When he got his positive test result sent to him the advice that came with it was to self isolate for fourteen days. Again no mention of any sort of medication or advice to alleviate the symptoms in fact he never saw a medical professional.
His sense of smell disappeared along with his sense of taste and in came a fatigue. All after the swab was done. Prior to this he could smell and taste and despite the cold symptoms was not fatigued.

His test was taken over six weeks ago and today he still has an intermittent sense of smell and taste, the fatigue is still with him to the extent that if he attempts a walk of any distance he has to go to bed for an hour on his return where prior to the test he could walk practically all day long and not become fatigued.
Another thing he has noticed is his brain focus as he calls it has a much shorter timespan than it did.
My good lady asked if he thought that the physical insertion of the swab has caused his problem, to which he replied "Do you know that is exactly what I've been thinking."


----------



## Knowncitizen (Jan 8, 2021)

I have always thought that the tests are doing the infections. In 2019 I think it was in Spain or Portugal the test kits were testing positive for Covid19. I refuse to get tested for this reason.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 8, 2021)

https://www.modernatx.com/mrna-technology/mrna-platform-enabling-drug-discovery-development
They are openly admitting that this is an operating system, it will need updates to function and I should imagine, be more vulnerable to viruses than our immune systems.

This will be a windows/gates system.

I think i will wait for the apple version!


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 8, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> The good lady came in with a tale from the school in regards CV1984 and the experience of a teacher who was tested for it.
> He wasn't feeling at his best with usual cold symptoms of sniffly nose, aches and sore throat. Due to the propaganda surrounding CV1983 he went and got a PCR test which tested positive.
> As part of the test a long cotton swab went up inside his nose once again beyond the reach of a finger. Very uncomfortable was his description of the process.
> When he got his positive test result sent to him the advice that came with it was to self isolate for fourteen days. Again no mention of any sort of medication or advice to alleviate the symptoms in fact he never saw a medical professional.
> ...


They use swabs in animals TO GIVE A VAX!  Anything they do that falls outside of normal practice for this special invisible enemy is very suspect.   At the local college they mandate a test EVERY WEEK!  What are they really up to?  This testing swab could be used to give cooties whenever they decide another lockdown is needed or worse.  Don't trust the bastards!


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 8, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> They use swabs in animals TO GIVE A VAX!


Thank you so much. That is really, really interesting. I had no idea. I mentioned a few posts back about the good lady's friend who had the test and could smell something on the swab but couldn't place what the smell was.
Makes one wonder what the hell these arseholes are really up to.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Jan 8, 2021)

Just thinking that the whole point is to test everyone. It's easier to do that than administer a vaccine to everyone. It's only a test after all! But it has the RNA vaccine on the tip of the swab! They are genius's!


----------



## Gold (Jan 8, 2021)

There was a video posted here I think? Of someone interviewing some woman, I think a doctor, had some insider info and she claimed they could vax you with the test. The swab has nanoparticles(nanomachines?) on it that've been confirmed a while ago that may or may not always be on every individual swab they cram in your nose but something going that far into the brain with nanoparticles is basically messing with your BBB. I'll repost this too


----------



## Safranek (Jan 8, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> Safranek said:
> 
> 
> > Whitewave said:
> ...



I use it two ways;

1. I rub it on the skin as SonofaBoar stated. 

Except I'm not limiting to one area. In all the zones where I experience any sort of pain, the neck and temples for headaches. I have given DMSO to family members, friends and acquaintances and so far I've only gotten thanks from everyone.

This video is what convinced me to start trying it.

*DMSO - Dr  Jacob on 60 Minutes*


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XEt0n6LPrk_



2. I drink it.

I mix a batch of CD (Chlorine dioxide). I get this by starting with lets say 3 drops of Sodium Chlorite in a small glass, then I add the activator Citric Acid (Hydrochloric Acid is better as that's what's in your stomach already), also 3 drops. I wait about 3 minutes, until the mixture turns yellow and starts to smell like strong pool water (the chlorine dioxide does smell like chlorine). I swam a lot in my youth so I'm quite used to drinking chlorinated water (and that's BAD chlorine).

When the liquid is yellow, it has become CD. That's when I add an equal amount of DMSO immediatly followed by distilled water. Then its 'Cheers' time. 

Here's an excerpt I got from a comment on a YT debunk video which explains it well:

_"It has a phenomenal targeting system. It does it by electron count. This is how it's is able to destroy a virus. It's electron "hungry" as it goes through the body it literally rips apart a virus in it's path. It supercharges the white blood cells and allows the body to fully rid it self of the toxin. It's like a microscopic "explosion" if you will.  Like dropping John Wick into the blood. It does not harm the good stuff and only goes after the bad. It's way beyond colloidal silver. This is why it's used in treatment facilities. Destroys virus, bacteria and and pathogens. IFFFF a virus has a protective sheeth over it to guard against the immune system, as soon as this comes into contact with it, that sheeth is literally obliterated. After It's "energy" is spent; it chemically turns into table salt. If you do take it, start with 1 drop of the purification and 1 drop of hydrochloric acid (same acid that's in your stomach) you let the product activate and it turns into chlorine dioxide gas, a yellowish liquid, about a min (don't breath it in!). Add some distilled water and down the hatch. I'm telling you I've never be so relaxed and had a feeling of euphoria. People don't realize how sick they really are.   I mix mine in a small shot glass so I can concentrate the 2 drops in close proximity, let it turn yellow and add water, I also add in some DMSO to allow it to absorb into the deep tissue to get any little buggers that are hiding out. If people would get on this responsibly there would be no need for drugs or antibiotics. Hence why they're is a BIG fight to suppress it. Jim Humble discovered this back in 95 while prospecting for gold down in South America, members of his team came down with malaria and so he thought he would try this, he took it himself first, and since he didn't die and felt good, he gave it to his team and within 4 or so hours they were good as new. It's EXTREMELY powerful at what it does. Go to discovermms.com and read the testimonials they will shock you. If you would like more info let me know and I can direct you to what I've found."_

My favorite researcher on CD is a Spanish-German guy called Andreas Kalcker. Good luck finding his English language videos, they're hard to find. Before I found his English interviews immediately, now heavily censored. They are very short, the last one is the longest.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDKJFoyI0Ik_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hR8etSaJ_Aw_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CHEiLEJ_6k_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8N-hSY6g8k_


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1FcDdPVSmM


Happy searching for those who would like to look into it more deeply.

----------------------------------

I don't trust most doctors anymore, I used to work in the pharmaceutical industry on the marketing end so I've known many personally, one of my best friends was a research doctor at Aventis for years in the fields of genetics and vaccines, with whom I had many debates through the years. In fact, those debates were what caused me to start to study these topics so I could understand where he was coming from. He was head of a team that yearly developed the flu vaccine for Canada. Neither him or his girlfriend (another member of the team) EVER took it. 

To make a long story short, he finally stopped telling me that 'internet conspiracies' are not where I should be getting my info, when one day, when Aventis' head of 'quality control' gave a speech at which he stated that the company has purchased over 50 labs in Asia just recently. My friend asked him how he had time to implement this 'top notch' security measures in those labs so quickly. 

The speaker deferred the question initially, but when my friend asked him again in private after the session, he was told that of course not, they haven't had sufficient time to do that yet. Then my friend told him; That's strange, because some of the material we've been putting into the Canadian vaccines have come from those labs. So much for 'quality control'. 

This was just one personal experience of many which confirmed to me (and to him) that the 'internet' is not just 'conspiracy theories'. We just have to be very discerning and be able to consider all angles of any topic we research, and be ready to discard it or modify it when new valid info presents itself.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 8, 2021)

FWIW I've been making and drinking rosehip syrup for three years or so and in that time I have never had a cold. In the syrup there is white granulated sugar and the liquid that comes from boiling rosehips in water and mashing the living daylights out of them then straining the liquid through a muslin. In the bottle a sediment develops and the liquid graduates in colour from top (lighter) to bottom (darker) so a good shake is needed then I take 3 tablespoonfuls a day year round , most days I am not anal about the frequency.
Also another thing that I feel helps though have no 'science' to back it up is I brush my teeth with soap. Yes plain old soap. I read about it somewhere on the web apparently some bloke thought "well it cleans hands and feet okay so would it work on teeth" answer is yes it does. It doesn't leave a film it doesn't leave an aftertaste and doesn't appear to upset the balance of the mouth flora as its called but the small bits of decay in these old teeth have not gotten any bigger and neither have any new ones appeared despite my 'chocolate tooth' being as demanding as it always has and it seems to me the two work together to deal with nasties, perhaps compliment each other may be a better way to phrase it oh and I recall a third concurrent change that probably also has an effect, crushed hens eggshells. Crushed to the powder stage (by pestle and mortar or blender) I take about  a half teaspoon of this stuff daily in an effort to rebuild teeth by getting the cavities filled in (it is working but slowly) and I have recently discovered it also has an alkalising effect. Certainly since taking the eggshell regularly acid reflux has been non existent.

I feel none of this would be necessary if our nutrition were optimal.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 9, 2021)

Possible internet shutdown coming soon. Possible false alert, of course.


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks for all the research info.  Not sure if you're in the "no such thing as viruses " camp but, if so, the videos would contradict that,  otherwise, what is the ClO2 "ripping through and exploding "?

I'm willing to investigate further but I'm instinctively leary of it. 

Am curious where you're getting your DSMO. Apparently,  health food stores aren't allowed to sell it here anymore. 
I'm very careful with this one too as it has its own risks. 

Do you know of anyone who's tried this concoction successfully with covid (or pneumonia or the common cold)?
I wonder if CV was altered to inhibit our sense of smell so that we couldn't smell the BS emanating from the official narrative ??


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 10, 2021)

Buy 99%+ DMSO for your horses... just saying....


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jan 10, 2021)

Check this virus video out from 1979


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScHvU2JExQo&feature=emb_logo_



Whitewave said:


> Am curious where you're getting your DSMO. Apparently, health food stores aren't allowed to sell it here anymore.
> I'm very careful with this one too as it has its own risks.


What risks are you saying here ? Would love to know please ?  I have had great success over the last few years using DMSO.  I only use 99.9% DMSO but must admit its now getting very hard to find DMSO any more than 96% pure.  I wonder why that is ?

Ill hunt up some great links to DMSO and share it here with you guys. 
Your gunna love it.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 10, 2021)

Short video on the famed PCR test and its seemingly 'convnient' misuse. Comments are worth a read too.

_View: https://twitter.com/lyne_ian/status/1347296378993577985_​


----------



## Skydog (Jan 10, 2021)

A doctor in Miami has died two weeks after receiving his first dose of the Pfizer-BioNTech jab.

Miami doctor dies after receiving first dose of Pfizer vaccine


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 10, 2021)

More on the misuse of the PCR test New Zealand doctor this time and how the mainstream seem a bit desperate.

_View: https://youtu.be/T5dWbxwoCZI_​


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 10, 2021)

This is a good one on the origins and "common purpose" of the covid policy.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/CxhX7YpKdBJ5/_


Have tried to find the slides she is on about but guess they have been scrubbed as it is over a month old now.

Here is a link to the common purpose handbook by written a woman called Julia Middleton, appropriately titled Beyond Authority!

https://eonic1.wordpress.com/2017/06/01/beyond-authority-julia-middleton/Couple of sources saying the insurrection act has gone live,


_View: https://youtu.be/Yk0OGDKniaI_



_View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1348376671032905728_



_View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1348390043765846021_


_View: https://youtu.be/Kuq9AJgVlzs_


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 11, 2021)

Sorry but I've heard it all before about the Q plan.

Arrests are not coming, trump didn't drain the swamp - he jumped right into it.

Those military vehicles are the national guard that trump called in to defend himself from his MAGA and Q cult like followers.

 here is a good article on how he has consistently capitulated to the deep state.

https://off-guardian.org/2021/01/09/sometimes-you-drain-the-swamp-sometimes-the-swamp-drains-you/


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 11, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> My Grandad had the vaccine on the 30/12, the first jab. He has just been admitted to hospital, as he keeps collapsing.



Still in hospital but is doing a bit better. He has been on IV, antibiotics and oxygen. None of the Doctors have suggested it was / wasn't caused by the vaccine (I haven't been allowed to visit so haven't asked the question personally). However, they have recommended he doesn't take Vaccine II the Sequel. Yet.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 11, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Sorry but I've heard it all before about the Q plan.
> 
> Arrests are not coming, trump didn't drain the swamp - he jumped right into it.
> 
> ...


Just one last toke of the hopium pipe!


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 11, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Sorry but I've heard it all before about the Q plan.
> 
> Arrests are not coming, trump didn't drain the swamp - he jumped right into it.



From this thread:

Strange confirmation over a year after the prepared event.  The character Juan O Savin (107), who seems to speak for the Trump team-- that is, the team of military intelligence that made possible the election of President Trump in 2016-- and who now is tasked with educating the interested public in the special operations taking place on behalf of the US government (under Trump) against the global Kabal, confirms that 11/3/2019 was meant to be a false flag "missile attack from North Korea." He claims it was thwarted by President Trump and that we, in Seattle, have President Trump and his team to thank for Seattle not being in rubble. @KD_1.0

I remember that day being sick with worry and ready to flee. Why? Because our collective intelligence has seemed to me to be very accurate. Now I'm shocked again. Why would he bring this up over a year after the non-event-- an event that wasn't known outside our small circles? But apparently, it was well known as a thoroughly real threat to Team Trump.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 11, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Strange confirmation over a year after the prepared event.  The character Juan O Savin (107), who seems to speak for the Trump team-- that is, the team of military intelligence that made possible the election of President Trump in 2016-- and who now is tasked with educating the interested public in the special operations taking place on behalf of the US government (under Trump) against the global Kabal, confirms that 11/3/2019 was meant to be a false flag "missile attack from North Korea." He claims it was thwarted by President Trump and that we, in Seattle, have President Trump and his team to thank for Seattle not being in rubble. @KD_1.0
> 
> I remember that day being sick with worry and ready to flee. Why? Because our collective intelligence has seemed to me to be very accurate. Now I'm shocked again. Why would he bring this up over a year after the non-event-- an event that wasn't known outside our small circles? But apparently, it was well known as a thoroughly real threat to Team Trump.


This is an interesting read which taps into that a little.

https://illuminatimatrix.wordpress.com/page-117-december-5-2020-dawn-olde-and-the-dove/
Although maybe just a numbers game.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 11, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Just one last toke of the hopium pipe!



After several months of investigation, I beg to differ. Please listen to the above interview with Juan O Savin.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## emperornorton (Jan 11, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> trump didn't drain the swamp - he jumped right into it.





SonofaBor said:


> He claims it was thwarted by President Trump





Citezenship said:


> Just one last toke of the hopium pipe!



Trump? Well. Look carefully. This image burns at 404 degrees.

​
I won't say any more about this.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 11, 2021)

Oops cops caught in the act and the first thing they did was turn their cameras on!


Meanwhile in Montreal
​
Cracks they are appearing.


> On the Saturday wot’s just passed, I had my annual telephone appointment with the Doctor who attended to me while I was in dock after my tick-a-tack. One thing that somewhat surprised{?} me was his response to something I said – I’m not sure wot it was that prompted his reply but it went something like this: “I take it you’re a tad sceptical regards this virus. Don’t worry, an awful lot of us here feel the same way.” So there you go, make of that wot you will.


Source


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 11, 2021)

That 'vaccine' thing that's doing the rounds...

*Scientists ‘program’ living bacteria to store data*

'Using this approach, Wang and his colleagues electrically encoded up to 72 bits of data, to write the message “Hello world!” they report today in Nature Chemical Biology. They also showed that they could add _E. coli_ with their message to a mix of normal soil microbes—and later sequence the mix to recover their stored message'.

'Wang says it is still early days for the storage of data in living organisms. “We’re not going to compete with the current memory storage systems,” he says. The researchers will also need to come up with ways to prevent their messages from degrading as the bacteria mutate as they replicate. But at least for now, it may give James Bond a new tool for hiding messages in plain sight'.

Transhumanism 101.

living


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 11, 2021)

Here is an in paper about the mRNA vaccine  it's history, and problems.  COVID-19 mRNA Vaccines (biologicalmedicineinstitute.com) 
According to researchers at the University of Pennsylvania and Duke University, mRNA vaccines have these potential safety issues:
A snip from the paper:

Local and systemic inflammation.
The biodistribution and persistence of expressed immunogen.
Stimulation of auto-reactive antibodies. 
Induction of a potent type 1 interferon responses, which have been associated with inflammation and potential autoimmunity. Thus, identification of individuals at an increased risk of autoimmune reactions before mRNA vaccination should be undertaken.
Presence of extracellular RNA, which may contribute to edema and pathogenic thrombus formation (blood clots). Extracellular naked RNA has been shown to increase the permeability of tightly packed endothelial cells and may thus contribute to edema.51 Another study showed that extracellular RNA promoted blood coagulation and pathological thrombus formation.52
Potential toxic effects of any non-native nucleotides and delivery system components (particularly those that have not been disclosed by manufacturers).
There is also concern about potential mRNA modifications to the genetics of the body. Once injected into the body mRNA vaccines take the RNA from the virus into the cell where may create unwanted detrimental genetic modifications.Over the last five years, there has been an enormous increase in the amount of research into RNA modifications; this field called epitranscriptomics. The role of DNA modification in gene regulation is well established, but much less is known about how mRNA modification influences the way genes are expressed. In fact, numerous studies have shown viral mRNAs to be implicated as a driver in some forms of cancer and autoimmune diseases.53, 54, 55, 56


Thus, long-term safety evaluation is essential and should precede the licensing of different mRNA modalities and delivery systems. Normally, vaccine development is a lengthy and complicated process, often lasting 10-15 years and involving a combination of public and private involvement. Unfortunately, the rapid worldwide competition between pharmaceutical companies to develop a COVID-19 vaccine has bypassed multiple safety controls, rendering the result both dubious and potentially dangerous for the public. Financial interests have taken precedence over the health and safety of the public. Hasty development of vaccines is always risky, and only thorough research employing all the safety precautions will lead to a safe and effective vaccine....

*Conclusion*
The world, pushed by the pharmaceutical owned media, is clamoring for a safe, effective COVID-19 vaccine. Many laboratories and companies have scrambled to rapidly develop these vaccines, resulting in more than 200 vaccine candidates. Without proceeding with animal studies, many of these companies have entered human phase I, II and III clinical trials within a short period of 6 months. Pfizer/BioNTech and Moderna moved quickly through human testing, without giving time for proper evaluation of earlier phases, have now been FDA licensed and are being injected into millions of people. Dangers arise due to the fast-tracking process that limits the time available for large-scale studies. Owing to the accelerated development process, the interim data from ongoing clinical and preclinical vaccine studies are being published almost in real time. As a result, crucial information about the longevity and quality of vaccine-induced protective immunity is unavailable. Fast-tracking leads companies to push out the vaccine before the results of a large-scale study show the safety and efficacy of the vaccine. Scientists and epidemiologists emphatically confirm that the primary focus of vaccine research is to prove it safe for a large population or group before being unleashed. The trials should offer clear datasets before releasing the vaccine to the public (millions if not billions of people). Without clear time-tested data sets of a large population, it is not possible to ensure that the vaccine is safe for most people in the country.

Pfizer released a Peer Review study entitled _Safety and Efficacy of the BNT162b2mRNA Covid-19 Vaccine,_ recently published in the New England Journal of Medicine.67 In the Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine trials conducted in the United States, there were more allergic reactions reported in the vaccine group than in the placebo control group.68 While allergic reactions occurred in less than one percent of those receiving the COVID vaccine, it is important to note that individuals with a “history of severe adverse reaction associated with a vaccine and/or severe allergic reaction (e.g., anaphylaxis) to any component of the study intervention(s)” were excluded from Pfizer’s clinical trials.69, 70


Further testing and adequate time-testing may also identify specific health conditions, allergies, or related concerns of individuals that may not be qualified to take the vaccine. By fast-tracking the vaccine, the possibility of harm due to allergic reactions, autoimmune reactions, complications with an existing health condition, interactions with certain medications or other related concerns may increase when compared to a longer time frame for trials. In short, tests must prove that the vaccine is safe, which in vaccine time usually requires years rather than months.


*Numbers reveal the death rate from COVID resumed to the normal flu death rate in early September 2020. Many scientists now view that the coronavirus pandemic is over.* Therefore, a vaccine is no longer needed; it is totally unnecessary and comes with a potential danger. Perhaps the saddest part of this worldwide rush to the vaccine is seeing how little faith people have in their own immune systems. Somehow the powers that should not be have managed to convince the majority of the people that the immune system is just a conspiracy theory, and rather than strengthening our own innate ability to heal and regenerate our bodies, we should give our faith into the hands of pharmaceutical corporations, who profit from sickness.


When we pause for just one moment to marvel the ability of your own skin to heal a wound or a bone to mend itself, we will realize that our bodies have their own bioregulatory intelligence. This organic living intelligence is far beyond the capacities of any nanotechnology or lab-created synthetic concoctions which merely try to mimic nature and its grand design. Our immune system and a healthy biological terrain are our best defense for pathogens and there are several proven ways to keep it active. The mineral zinc is important for numerous immunological enzymes and may be taken daily. Vitamin D3 has been shown to be low or deficient in individuals that develop a serious coronavirus infection. Thus, taking vitamin D3 is preventive and may be taken daily to keep body levels therapeutic. Also, vitamin C has been extensively proven effective for infection protection. Getting fresh air and sunlight, staying active and well hydrated, and enjoying joyous social activities are all helpful in staying well.


Lastly, mRNA vaccines have never been licensed before, and now they are being administered to millions of people with no manufacturer liability. The public has become the testing ground for this new technology. If these coronavirus mRNA vaccines later prove to be harmful to fragile genetic cellular structures, then that cannot be undone. Essentially, we need a much better understanding of their potential side effects, and more evidence of their long-term efficacy. Vaccine development takes time as the vaccines must not only be proven protective but also safe. Unlike other drugs that are delivered into sick patients, vaccines are administered into healthy patients and thus require very high safety margins. *There is still a lot of research that should be have been done around safety before mRNA vaccines become used on the public. Unfortunately, that is not what is happening now, and consequently this has a potential to turn into a disaster on a massive scale. 


Note:*

Vaccine providers are supposed to report adverse events that occur after vaccinations to VAERS but vaccinated persons who experienced the reaction or a family member also can file a report if a health care provider does not do it. According to one government funded study in 2011, fewer than one percent of all vaccine reactions are reported to VAERS. Report vaccine side effects to the FDA/CDC Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS). The VAERS toll-free number is 1-800-822-7967 or report online to https://vaers.hhs.gov/reportevent.html and include ‘Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine EUA’ in the first line of box #18 of the report form.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 11, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> Perhaps the saddest part of this worldwide rush to the vaccine is seeing how little faith people have in their own immune systems.


Well that makes a great deal of sense in light of what is being pushed by all concerned.


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 11, 2021)

Piers Morgan literally has all the answers.   More people need to see this, and advise him of his past words of wisdom.

https://brandnewtube.com/watch/piers-morgan-flu-vaccine-pr-stunt-goes-wrong_SYEhk7VfJBnh7vn.html


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 11, 2021)

The NHS, blessed be its name. 
​


----------



## pushamaku (Jan 12, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> A friend of the good lady's went to the local hospital for some bullshit diabetes test on her eyes, to quote her words, and of course she was tested for the thing COVID-19 the sole Notifiable Infectious Disease in England that is routinely tested for by the NHS, blessed be its name. She said that the swab smelled of something though she couldn't place what it was. She also said it hurt as it went so far into her nose beyond where handkerchiefs, tissues and fingers can reach.



Speaking of swabs... seems they can be used to deliver 'drugs' and you wouldn't be the wiser.




​https://silview.media/2020/11/26/they-can-vaccinate-us-through-nasal-test-swabs/


> I don’t know if they do it, because no independent researchers examine those swabs, but I have always pointed out that our overlords seem more concerned with testing than with vaccinating. Almost like the vaccines were the bait and tests were the switch. And now we also know they totally CAN do that.



​
More "sources":

https://www.technology.org/2020/11/...chines-that-deliver-medicine-to-the-gi-tract/https://hub.jhu.edu/2020/11/25/theragripper-gi-tract-medicine-delivery/https://www.lifepersona.com/hematoencephalic-barrier-structure-functions-and-diseases
From personal experience of snuffing various things (in my younger years), I'd sooner trust my old dealer...


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jan 12, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> Am curious where you're getting your DSMO.


I got my 99.99% DMSO from Regency Labs in England.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 12, 2021)

Scoff and howl, but this video is interesting-- claiming that, at least in the states, the vaccine being distributed is a simple seasonal flu vaccine. This explains why states are slow-walking it. The governors want the Gates, et al, stuff.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 12, 2021)

For those who like the technical or scientific approach to the truth rather than my simplistic approach of "the tests are being misused."
https://cormandrostenreview.com/addendum/


----------



## Gold (Jan 13, 2021)

Antifa.com now redirects to buildbackbetter.gov


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 13, 2021)

The NHS, Blessed be its name, crisis in focus. Pick a year.


Source

Edit to add this brilliant blog comment. 

rtj1211  on January 13, 2021 at 9:15 am  


I think the funniest thing about the whole odious lockdown is that it is being driven by geriatrics to destroy the prospects of the young and unborn.

I mean: Klaus Schwab: 83 year old geriatric. He’ll be gone in under a decade most likely. Why should he care about what happens in 50 years time? His own children and grandchildren can make their own views heard perfectly well, you know. And if they need a geriatric to do it for them, well how worthy are they of surviving the cull of the ‘useless eaters’, eh?

George Soros: God really doesn’t want to meet up again with him does he? So he tests the rest of humanity by making them tolerate the crazed rantings of a currency trader who thinks that being a chart soothsayer gives him wisdom over all others? It’s like saying a randy tom cat should get to shag deer hinds, elephants and giraffes…

I wonder if dear old Rupert Murdoch has forsaken shagging Jerry Hall during Covid19? Or whether he’d already given up the shagging ghost already?? Not the sort of question Rebekah Brooks would ever dare ask, is it? Well, not unless Mrs Murdoch Number III wanted to sell her story and Ms Brooks got the dirty on the Fleet Street grapevine….

And has Sheldon Adelson yet arranged his burial slot in Israel? We all need to know the answer to that one don’t we? A gambling billionaire has to tell the world that being buried in ‘The Holy Land’ is what counts. A real hero of Zionism, screwing all those goyim of billions through stacked slot machines, card decks and roulette wheels…

And baby boy blue Bill Gates, a mere spring chicken in his seventh decade: he was smirking about how everyone would feel when ‘a worse virus comes along’, one which they claim has miraculously appeared within nine months of the sage of Seattle impregnating the airwaves with his prescient propaganda seed….he of buying up executive jet company notoriety, consuming 1000 times as much carbon as Joe Bloggs, but preaching the Climate Talmud and Torah to the herds told to pay their tithes or else….

in other news, a proper dump of snow is hitting the northern Swiss alps, snow falling down to the valleys. The sort of fall that would ‘secure the season’, before Covid19, except now none of us are allowed to go ski-ing any more. Except the BBC Ski Sunday team, who proudly told the world that they were ‘leaving the children behind for 2 months back in France’ to have a highly paid jolly ski-ing outside the ‘exercise circle’ for a month or so. All while the BBC are telling the oiks back in Blighty to lock themselves up or else pay a £10k fine. They need the £10k fine to pay Matt Chilton and Chemmy Alcott, after all….


----------



## codis (Jan 13, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I think the funniest thing about the whole odious lockdown is that it is being driven by geriatrics to destroy the prospects of the young and unborn.
> 
> I mean: Klaus Schwab: 83 year old geriatric....
> 
> ...


Remember, their names are out in the open, every one (with a brain) knows them, and can see what they are saying and doing.
Which IMHO means they are tools themselves, if they realize it or not.
And which in turn means, they are not the snake's head.
Just saying ...


----------



## Akanah (Jan 13, 2021)

Could this metallic stars at chopsticks have to do with a coming blue-beam-project as like a receiver for messages which people are bruised into our heads ?


----------



## Knowncitizen (Jan 14, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Possible internet shutdown coming soon. Possible false alert, of course.


They can't shut down the internet silly, it's the TV for the younger generations. The boomers and brainwashed gen X's are the only one tuning into the TV for News.


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 14, 2021)

codis said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the funniest thing about the whole odious lockdown is that it is being driven by geriatrics to destroy the prospects of the young and unborn.
> ...


Chabad is one of the controllers.  Putin and Trump are both Chabad influenced leaders.  666 married to Ivanka is Chabad.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 15, 2021)

Short update on the secondary schools test fiasco.
Turns out they tested almost a thousand kids not one of who exhibited any symptoms of anything. Of that number they 'discovered' six cases.
The other two schools which were supposed to be taking part cancelled their tests and no-one seemed to know why.
Well here's a clue.

Well as it turns out in this litany of lies and obfuscation the NHS Blessed be its name, bought in millions of lateral flow tests from the manufacturer Innova. Actually manufactured in China, bet that surprises no-one here, Innovas packaging clearly state the warning that they must be used by a medical professional.
The NHS Blessed be its name, wasn't having any of this sort of nonsense and it simply turned itself in the manufacturer by buying shitloads of them and then relabelling with one of its own making sans the warning of course.

Now the MHRA has got in on the act stating the lateral flow tests should not have been used as they were not authorised for use by them.
How do the NHS Blessed be it name liars and charlatans get away with this, simply really the state has given the entire workforce legal immunity from prosecution for anything they do that may cause harm during the CV1984 crisis.
Jab in the arm, swab up the nose makes no odds they are the only people gaining immunity from anything in this fandango.
But people are simply not interested.

And finally the numbers of Notifiable Disease Notifications published by Public Health England for the whole of England in week one of 2021 ending 19th January was 197. Yes 197 you did read that right
Source

Edit to add
BBC Blessed be its name has been given exclusive access to film sick and dying people in an NHS Blessed be its name hospital where NHS Blessed be its name overworked, inder pressure, stressed out employees take time out to chat with the camera crew.
​


----------



## Skydog (Jan 15, 2021)

Knowncitizen said:


> SonofaBor said:
> 
> 
> > Possible internet shutdown coming soon. Possible false alert, of course.
> ...


I’m sure this has already been covered somewhere up above - but the internet shutdown could also come in the form of power grid shutdown. Sure, you can gas up your cars and generators to stay online here and there, but for the majority of the masses - it’s lights out candlestick during any grid event.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Jan 15, 2021)

Skydog said:


> Knowncitizen said:
> 
> 
> > SonofaBor said:
> ...


I experienced the massive North American blackout years ago, it's not the end of the world, in a short term condition of course. In my opinion though the plug should be pulled on the internet anyway. It was never meant to benefit me or you and was promoted as such to ensure we would pay for our own slavery. I remember the free internet way back when I was young lad and I fear the echo chamber of the internet today will only get worse.


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 15, 2021)

Just got back in touch with the senior citizens I would talk to in town and they all have gotten Trump's Warp Speed Venom except for a few.  I'm old myself but could not impress them enough to have some discernment!  Even a guy who worked in the pharmaceutical industry who should know better got it.  The TV generation is truly gettin' busy with the jab.  A common theme is that " It's a terrible disease and now I am protected".  I am retired myself but the sheeple mentality is astounding since they are taking an experimental mRNA viper that has never been used on sheeple before.  My prediction is that there will be problems when they get the second one and disease and deaths will result.  Sad really....its difficult to be around such people who are oblivious to what is going on.


Magnetic said:


> Just got back in touch with the senior citizens I would talk to in town and they all have gotten Trump's Warp Speed Venom except for a few.  I'm old myself but could not impress them enough to have some discernment!  Even a guy who worked in the pharmaceutical industry who should know better got it.  The TV generation is truly gettin' busy with the jab.  A common theme is that " It's a terrible disease and now I am protected".  I am retired myself but the sheeple mentality is astounding since they are taking an experimental mRNA viper that has never been used on sheeple before.  My prediction is that there will be problems when they get the second one and disease and deaths will result.  Sad really....its difficult to be around such people who are oblivious to what is going on.


Just remembered an old lady friend re-injured her leg but can't get an appointment with a doctor to get it fixed! They are denying treatment for old people now!


----------



## Knowncitizen (Jan 15, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> Just remembered an old lady friend re-injured her leg but can't get an appointment with a doctor to get it fixed! They are denying treatment for old people now!


They are denying treatment for all sorts right now and have cancelled or postponed all surgeries. This will lead to deaths down the road that will not even be recognized as a product of this scam. My girlfriend works in Mental health with the teens, this time last year had a waiting list of maybe 10 and it's now in the hundreds. Staff are going out on stress leave due to client levels. These teens had school to escape to and now they have no escape from their shit home lives.


----------



## codis (Jan 16, 2021)

Read an article in a free newspaper this week (wouldn't ever pay for such shite...).
It said the Red Cross is looking for volunteers, to help with Corona tests.
Tasks would involve entering the data into the computer, and communicate it to the authorities.
Who would have thought that ...


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 16, 2021)

No where, no one, nothing is safe.

That's it, covid can be passed on by handling anything touched by an infected person...

The mail
Supermarkets

Everything is out of bounds.

Meanwhile in Italy... Iopen


_View: https://twitter.com/itvnews/status/1350127165426302976?s=19_


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jan 16, 2021)

This is a must watch.  
The Moderna and Pfizer “alleged vaccine” trials have explicitly acknowledged that their gene therapy technology has no impact on viral infection or transmission whatsoever and merely conveys to the recipient the capacity to produce an S1 spike protein endogenously by the introduction of a synthetic mRNA sequence.  Therefore, the basis for the Massachusetts statute and the Supreme Court’s determination is moot in this case.  


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_hwJkhNo9w&list=LL&index=1_


----------



## fega72 (Jan 16, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> No where, no one, nothing is safe.
> 
> That's it, covid can be passed on by handling anything touched by an infected person...


Oh my God! No more online orders, no click and collects...


----------



## luddite (Jan 16, 2021)

Mike Nolan said:


> S1 spike protein endogenously by the introduction of a synthetic mRNA sequence


Yep, i recently did a deep dive back into the science of RNA and DNA and am really shocked by the advances they proclaim. This synthetic mRNA is a real doozy and the dominos will be falling all over the place. Sit back and observe the clown show.


----------



## codis (Jan 16, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> No where, no one, nothing is safe.
> 
> That's it, covid can be passed on by handling anything touched by an infected person...
> ...


Even by looking at you ! 

Line up for Pfizer's trans-human mRNA update - now.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 16, 2021)

There is no patient/client choice over which vaccine the NHS Blessed be its name, administers. There doesn't seem to be anything solid in place to ensure that anyone being infected with Pfizer dose one doesn't get Astra-Zeneca in dose two.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Jan 16, 2021)

Its official, Covid-19 cured all strains of flu!??


----------



## Akanah (Jan 16, 2021)

Knowncitizen said:


> Its official, Covid-19 cured all strains of flu!??View attachment 5603


That is stupid. I still have days of cold-symptoms. I does not go to a doctor when I have for one day a cold because I don´t want tested myself with covid-19. And also people with a harmless cold could be tested with covid-19. I think Covid-19 is now the name of all influenza viruses.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 16, 2021)

That was easy.
Watch the right hand of the whitecoat.

_View: https://twitter.com/gambzmoney/status/1350136034760253440/video/1_


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 17, 2021)

55 deaths in US from vaccines (that we know about).


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 17, 2021)

No Jab, no Job!

And so it begins, and many brainwashed others will follow.

pimlico


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 17, 2021)

Stats and more stats.


> * On covid-19 death statistics *
> 
> January 15, 2021
> 
> ...



Source

And those vaccine deaths in Norway.



> * This Is VERY Serious: 23 COVID-19 Vaccine Deaths In Norway That See Adjustment In Advice For Administering To Seniors!! *
> 
> _ *First a quick note... I have come down with a bit of a nasty 'bug' today and was suffering from a high fever earlier... Yes, this is NOT the bullshit called 'COVID-19' and I am absolutely NOT stupid enough (yet..) to go out and allow some fucking asshole to 'test' me for that non-existent 'deadly virus' by shoving a poker up my nose....  I will however probably be laid up for a few days, but will try my best tomorrow to try to get my weekend rant out at least/.._
> In the meantime, I have popped a few pills and feel good enough for the moment to try to fire off at least one article here this evening, and yes I am that stubborn and determined... And I came across the following excellent report that once again comes from my fellow Canadian real truth seeker, Penny, who of course writes her blog "Penny For Your Thoughts" at www.pennyforyourthoughts2.blogspot.com, that I do want to share with my readers here... This one is entitled: "23 COVID Vaccine Deaths In Norway See Adjustment In Advice In Administering To Seniors" and I do have it right here in its entirety... I have my own thoughts and comments to follow:


Source


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 18, 2021)

This might automerge but what the hell

_Zakopane January 11, 2021 – mountains – South of Poland – Góralskie/highlanders/ VETO! We open businesses! No more destroying Polish entrepreneurs!_

…If we do not protest at the moment, we will not come back to life in a month… there will be nothing to return to, because corporations will buy Polish businesses….

We have NO demands to the government…. the right to work is based on divine natural law…  They/government/better pray to God for forgiveness because we will not forgive them anymore…

… there is no pandemic and there is nothing to vaccinate … statistics tell the truth… we have more deaths due to the collapse of the health service….

We want to liberate people from fear…

We are not afraid of the police, the checks, the mandates…police can see what’s going on. We all ride on one trolley. It is in the interest of all of us to halt this path to self-destruction.

…People  think  that  it  is  role  of  the  highlanders = górale to liberate Poland… we gave the impulse courage …

It is only the words from the TV/not law/ that tell us to limit our lives……the government breaks the law, it breaks the Constitution…
Source


----------



## pushamaku (Jan 19, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> _Zakopane January 11, 2021 – mountains – South of Poland – Góralskie/highlanders/ VETO! We open businesses! No more destroying Polish entrepreneurs!_



Nice, I too am Góral by birth. Nice to know my blood brothers are resisting this nonsense.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorals


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 19, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> Nice, I too am Góral by birth. Nice to know my blood brothers are resisting this nonsense.


They and you are my people.

In other news there are none so blind as those who will not see. Emphasis mine.



> Of the 17,751 deaths registered in Week 1, 6,057 *mentioned *#COVID19 on the death certificate (34.1% of all deaths).


FFS.


_View: https://twitter.com/ONS/status/1351463498967109632_


----------



## codis (Jan 19, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> In other news there are none so blind as those who will not see. Emphasis mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The usual legalese.
The desired effect ("they died *of* Covid") is formed in the head of the unaware listener/reader.
All MSM are saturated with such statements.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 19, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> pushamaku said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, I too am Góral by birth. Nice to know my blood brothers are resisting this nonsense.
> ...




My Grandfather passed away on Friday. He had a vaccination on the 30/12. And two days later collapsed and spent the subsequent two weeks on oxygen and antibiotics in hospital. 

During that period he repeatedly tested negative for covid.

I spoke to the Consultant on the ward yesterday, who said the probable cause of death was '*Post Covid*'. I asked what that was, and his answer was some serious mumble jumble. Basically saying he had water in his lungs, therefore it was Post Covid. 

To be sure I don't know what the cause of death was. He was 89 frail, and had parkinsons, although mentally he was all there. Plus he had been lonely and sad for one year. That bit kills me. And correlation doesn't mean causality. However causality does oft suffer correlation.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 19, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > pushamaku said:
> ...



So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 19, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > pushamaku said:
> ...



Very sorry to hear that, I doubt you will ever get a clear, or realistic answer? Thoughts are with you.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 19, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> E.Bearclaw said:
> 
> 
> > kd-755 said:
> ...




I agree that I won't. I spoked to the consultant to ask that it should be considered, and to check that it would be. He asked me if I could provide a mechanism by which it could do. Which I felt was not my responsibility nor something I profess to be an expert in. My best off the cuff answer was that as this vaccine effects the RNA/DNA into provoking an auto-immune response, one cannot rule out the possibility that it could leave a patient's immune system susceptible to other illnesses. Due to a lack of understanding as to what the functions of DNA actually is, I felt that messing with it was unwise. However, he said this was vague. I certainly felt scared at the time that he was going to push me further on this.

However I am a in a bit of an awkward place here because I think if it was ever proven that it was a vaccine, some members of my family would feel guilty. Which is the last thing I want (well I guess I also do not want it to happen to anyone else).

Nonetheless, they say it is mysterious enough that they have suggested a post mortem. Which again is something much of my family (to an extent me as well) do not particularly want.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 19, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/catherinevandeh/status/1350770159535976448_




EDIT to add

From the DailyMail online UK edition just now.
Brand new scrubs and just how far into the lady in blues arm did the lady in grey push the bloody needle?


​
Or does that cotton wool ball hide the reality that she missed the arm completely?



Source​


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 19, 2021)

Doesn't look like a shot was given at all.  Do these people even know where the deltoid muscle is? Or maybe they think we don't?


----------



## codis (Jan 20, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> Doesn't look like a shot was given at all.  Do these people even know where the deltoid muscle is? Or maybe they think we don't?


Since it seems you don't like non-english quotes, I got an approriate one:
*“The basalt principle of current American governance is that you can fool enough of the people enough of the time. The smart can safely be ignored. People with capacious and well-stocked mental larders are statistically insignificant.”*
 -- Fred Reed


----------



## matematik (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm undecided whether the current "vaccine" is the actual end game, or just an elaborate prop to eventually justify going to war with China and to buy time for rolling out their NWO agenda. It's weird how there was no real talk of a vaccine, and then all of a sudden they said they had vaccines and the roll out would begin, totally unexpectedly. 

I think people were starting to push back against the lockdown quicker than anticipated, so the elites brought the vaccine agenda forward to try and keep people compliant and the agenda going. I doubt the original plan was to claim they'd developed and manufactured multiple new vaccines in less than a year, because that's just ridiculous, but they had to bring the plan forward because they didn't think people were going to tolerate this for much longer.


----------



## codis (Jan 20, 2021)

matematik said:


> I'm undecided whether the current "vaccine" is the actual end game, ...


That might depend on your opinion what the "end game" is.
The already announced "Great Reset" might count as such. Albeit I doubt TPTB would stop there if they ever reach it.


matematik said:


> It's weird how there was no real talk of a vaccine, and then all of a sudden they said they had vaccines and the roll out would begin, totally unexpectedly.


I remember there had been official "chatter" about vaccine development right from the beginning.


matematik said:


> I doubt the original plan was to claim they'd developed and manufactured multiple new vaccines in less than a year, because that's just ridiculous,...


I don't know the original plan. But I see the possibility they had a "vaccine" with a desired effect to start with, and just waited for an opportunity (or created it) to push it onto the clueless masses. The usage of Bill Gates as one of their mouthpieces would point in that direction. The man has no demonstrable medical or biological knowledge, but is an acquainted and outspoken proponent of the population reduction agenda.


matematik said:


> ... or just an elaborate prop to eventually justify going to war with China and to buy time for rolling out their NWO agenda.


A war with China - and perhaps Russia - might be in their plans. See the disclaimer at the end of this page:
https://deagel.com/forecast
Coincidently I heard rumours a few days ago that Australia is preparing for a war - with China.


----------



## matematik (Jan 20, 2021)

They probably did have the vaccine ready to go, almost certainly as these things are not developed and manufactured in less than a year, though I am still surprised they started the roll out less than a year after the "pandemic" stated, even many who otherwise don't question the narrative are questioning the timescales on that.

Frankly I think "The West" and China/Russia are two sides of the same coin, their animosity is theatre to create the impression that there is no NWO. The elites of all those countries are in it together, any war between "The West" and China/Russia will be for the purpose of population reduction and furthering the globalist agenda to the benefit of all involved elites. I find it surprising how many people who really should know better naively believe that Russia and China are somehow independent and opposed to the NWO, against all evidence.

I really don't think it's a coincidence that China has been putting Uyghurs in concentration camps and murdering them for several years now and seemingly ramping it up even more lately, and basically doing it openly too. It's another part of the theatre (although China's actions probably are real) to justify "The West" eventually declaring war on them. At the end of 2019, UN (Russian) inspectors visited Xinjiang and gave China the green light to continue with their genocide. It amazes me how so many don't seem to get that these scum are all in it together.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Jan 20, 2021)

Let me chip in here for you matematik

First of all I'm glad that you've sobered up coming to terms with the concept "The West"

And it goes without saying
The West is Laymans of the Chinese
Every secret society order and it is no conspiracy any longer because they openly admit it
that China has been running the world since who knows from when and where exactly

You see all our infrastructure we are dependent upon are manufactured in China and then brought here
We depend upon our keyboard (made in China) for office work and to paying our bills
We depend upon our smartphone (made in China) for commuting and attending meetings and shopping

Even the computers at your local bank is China made
We basically have no own infrastructure except military grade ones which have not been manufactured to China
Because that would be giving away our military technology to the enemy

Russia
They run London
And the Arabs too
White owners of Premier Leauge soccer teams has become a minority today

This is the results of a global market not defending their native branches of the economy
and now with the plandemics
Their aim is to usher owners of soccer teams, restaurants and business into complete shutdown where the new owners will offer to save your business at a bargain price

They are clever the Chinese
and their white laymans (traitors) doing the dirty work enforcing all kinds of plandemic scams
only to serve China

Now good Luck China
I love my keyboard!


----------



## codis (Jan 20, 2021)

matematik said:


> Frankly I think "The West" and China/Russia are two sides of the same coin, their animosity is theatre to create the impression that there is no NWO.


You're charging an open door ...


matematik said:


> They probably did have the vaccine ready to go, almost certainly as these things are not developed and manufactured in less than a year, though I am still surprised they started the roll out less than a year after the "pandemic" stated, even many who otherwise don't question the narrative are questioning the timescales on that.


I agree, it seems a bit hasty - even when we assume the "vaccine" was basically ready. I strongly suspect the current side effects wer neither expected nor planned. If this "stuff" is supposed to accomplish a yet hidden effect, too many complications or deaths in the early phase will alarm people.


matematik said:


> I really don't think it's a coincidence that China has been putting Uyghurs in concentration camps and murdering them for several years now and seemingly ramping it up even more lately, and basically doing it openly too.


I read another article about China and the Uighurs lately, stating the government pushed for "women's rights" and "women's education" there.
This is Feminism, the long-term method to destroy families and cultures, as used upon the West for the last decades. And it already works for the Uighur problem, birthrates started dropping significantly.
In a few years, the violence against Uighur dissenter can stop - they are not relevent anymore ...


FAELAGUM said:


> Russia
> They run London
> And the Arabs too
> White owners of Premier Leauge soccer teams has become a minority today


I would suggest to check each of those team owners individually.
I think most of them are dual-passport owners. If you know what I mean.
Being exposed to Russian movies and soap operas almost daily, there is one thing I quickly realised: all the status symbol items and even most common items are imports from the West or China. Russia is by no means self-sufficient. Except perhaps for the military.
The main difference is, the population is more accustomed to poverty and self-sufficiency. Upon a disaster and failure of the state, they will fare much better than the entitled average Westerner.

Do you think the arms of the TPTB octopus do not reach into China ?
Even Mao was a Yale graduate.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
PS:
For reference, from a free "newspaper":


----------



## FAELAGUM (Jan 20, 2021)

codis said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > Frankly I think "The West" and China/Russia are two sides of the same coin, their animosity is theatre to create the impression that there is no NWO.
> ...





codis said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > Frankly I think "The West" and China/Russia are two sides of the same coin, their animosity is theatre to create the impression that there is no NWO.
> ...



I'm not looking forward to phase drei
It might be voluntarily now and it might become compulsory tomorrow with the same premises of yesterday


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 20, 2021)

codis said:


> Even Mao was a Yale graduate.


And his right hand man, or should i say hidden hand man was,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel_Epstein


----------



## codis (Jan 20, 2021)

FAELAGUM said:


> I'm not looking forward to phase drei
> It might be voluntarily now and it might become compulsory tomorrow with the same premises of yesterday


In theory, they will not do this.
There is a bioethics convention basically all Western governments signed, and which forbids forced treatment. With an explicit reference to Nazi experiments and eugenics campaigns.
Sure they might drop the mask of democracy and humanism eventually, but here (again ;-)) is a nice quote in this regard:
_“The basalt principle of current American governance is that you can fool enough of the people enough of the time. The smart can safely be ignored. People with capacious and well-stocked mental larders are statistically insignificant.”_
 -—  Fred Reed 

To put it another way:
If they achieve their desired vaccination rate, they don't care for the rest. And then, you need to hold out until they pull the trigger.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Jan 20, 2021)

codis said:


> FAELAGUM said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not looking forward to phase drei
> ...



Strange this bioethics convention is not followed up by all Western institutions, namely the psychiatric ward were you can be forced treatment, but that's probably another convention covering this.


----------



## codis (Jan 20, 2021)

FAELAGUM said:


> Strange this bioethics convention is not followed up by all Western institutions, namely the psychiatric ward were you can be forced treatment, but that's probably another convention covering this.


I suppose by "normal" law. I think it is called "disenfranchisement". You are declared a danger to society and yourself, for your own protection, of course. Since you resist government regulations and recommendation, you are propably suffering from something like that: Oppositional defiant disorder - Wikipedia
If necessary, our law and psycho quacks come up with a DSM-6 or whatnot that contains your special problem ...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSM-5
Rethinking Austria vaccination plan, I think they are not in on it. 
Starting with the most frail and susceptable group of people seems not a clever move.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Jan 20, 2021)

codis said:


> FAELAGUM said:
> 
> 
> > Strange this bioethics convention is not followed up by all Western institutions, namely the psychiatric ward were you can be forced treatment, but that's probably another convention covering this.
> ...



So odd they have to invent new matrices for new things they never saw coming in their way
And that is that and they will continue inventing new matrices and new medicines for
"disenfranchisement" which seems to be unconstitutional


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 20, 2021)

Well this may just be a fantasy of mine but i have a funny feeling that the covid thing will slowly dissipate now that Joe(the sniffer) Biden has been installed in the top actors position and the feared revolution quelled by the mob that had the most respect for property ever.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 20, 2021)

Not my words but more or less where I am. At least its pissing down as the gloom of a winters evening descends as I post this.

cfrankdavis.wordpress.com 

*Things I Don’t Believe In*



I’m ignoring the news. It’s all too awful. I don’t want to know. I don’t believe most of it anyway.
Instead I’ve started listing a few Things I Don’t Believe In.
Global Warming was top of the list. I don’t believe in global warming. Or at least not catastrophic global warming. In fact I think it’s a good thing if it’s happening at all, and we could do with more of it. Why? Because our current 12,000 year long interglacial period, during which human civilisation has arisen, is likely to end fairly soon. and a new ice age start, and so a few degrees of CO2-driven global warming may well prevent it or delay it.
But I’m not much worried about ice ages either. I doubt one’s going to start next week.
Why do some people worry about these things, while I don’t?

I guess that some people are natural alarmists. I used to be one too, back in my 20s. I worried about all sorts of things. And then I gradually stopped worrying. Now I hardly worry about anything.
I don’t worry about global warming. I don’t worry about the vastly exaggerated threat of Covid-19. I don’t worry about the even more vastly exaggerated threats of smoking and drinking and diet. And I don’t trust experts, whether climate or health or anything else. I don’t think that any of the experts know much about anything. All the experts ever do is to try to get people to worry about stuff, and give them money to find new things to worry about..

I don’t worry about racism. Is anyone a racist? I’ve never met one. Is anyone a white supremacist? I’ve never met one.
I don’t care about “transgender” issues. I’ve never met a transgender person. I doubt I ever will. I’m not sure they even exist. A bit like unicorns.

I think that my long, slow 50-year transition from being (slightly) left-wing to right-wing has maybe been a move from worrying to not worrying. Lefties are worriers. They want to change the world because they’re worried about it. And if they’re really worried, they’ll even want a revolution. But the Right doesn’t worry, and so sees no need for change, and certainly not for revolution. Why fix what ain’t broke?

And because the Left is always worried, they’re also thinking a lot, and writing books. And because the Right isn’t worried about anything much, they don’t think much, and they don’t write books.
The Left dreams of a bright future – Progress -, and the Right dreams of the past. That’s certainly how I feel. Britain was a kinder, more tolerant place before the 2007 smoking ban. It wasn’t full of people worrying about health and global warming. It was a simpler place where milk bottles were made of real glass with silver tops that could be opened with the press of a finger. And there was no internet. And TVs had three channels which were selected with a dial, just like radios. And it was even simpler when there were none of them, and people read newspapers that needed two long arms to hold them open, and which were disposed of by burning them in the coal fires found in every room. And cars were started with crank handles. And there were no motorways with multiple speeding lanes, but instead narrow roads that wound left and right and up and down, and on which people rode bicycles, or sometimes horses. And schools taught Latin, and the children chanted Amo, Amas, Amat, Amamus, Amatis, Amant, And they ate Wagon Wheels and Smarties.

These days milk bottles are cardboard geometry puzzles, and the simplest way to open them is with a screwdriver and a hammer. It sprays milk everywhere, but it at least opens a hole. And they’re full not of milk, but skimmed milk or semi-skimmed milk or even more exotic flavoured variants.

I dream of the past. It was a better world, a simpler world. The future just looks like a slowly accelerating descent into hell. It’s no Progress at all.


----------



## matematik (Jan 20, 2021)

I think the end game is the Agenda 21/2030 plan to herd most of the population into cities and have high speed rail links between these cities. This is likely why Boris Johnson approved HS2 in the UK recently, a high speed rail link between London and Birmingham with likely extension to Manchester and Leeds, despite huge public opposition to it for years.

I've been aware of Agenda 21/2030 for several years now, but was never sure how they were actually planning to force people into cities, but with the "pandemic" it now seems likely that the justification will be the virus, or maybe a different virus/disease altogether, that is rife outside the cities, meaning that the only "safety" would be to live inside hermetically sealed cities.

Before the pandemic I always assumed that "rewilding", particularly the reintroduction of dangerous wild animals to rural areas, would be what forced people to move into cities. In the UK there's been various rewilding projects to reintroduce wolves, bears, lynx, etc, into the wild over the last few years, but now it seems more likely that viruses and diseases is what it will be.


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 20, 2021)

And the charade goes on... 




photo not photo


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 20, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> And the charade goes on...
> 
> View attachment 5790​
> photo not photo


Funny how the only tool that i know of that will take an image of something so small is an electron scanning microscope which if i remember correctly can only take 2d black and white images, what you usually end up with is a not so scary image of what can only be compared to a public hair caught on the side of a bathtub.

Even the old images of the Ebola virus, the black and white ones are now funky coloured like they have been put through some kind of tick tock filter!


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 20, 2021)

It's CGI they even tell you in their description.


> This picture is taken from 3-D images of real SARS-CoV-2 virus from snap-frozen samples. They come from the company Nanographics, a spin-off of the Vienna University of Technology. They are based on data from researchers at Tsinghua University in Beijing.


Most people pay no heed or are too stupid to realise what the words are saying. 
EDIT to remove a surplus 'y'.

The image from the linked page CGI from CGI. They are just lying duckers.


Source

An observation.
Universe, planets, earth shape, viruses all bloody spheres.

They hide NOTHING but lie about everything.
From the images info file


> Model of a coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 virion in atomic resolution



The clue is in the first word.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 20, 2021)

Identical to an exosome


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 20, 2021)

Perhaps these duckers are Spore nerds!
https://www.spore.com/what/scc


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 20, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> View attachment 5797
> 
> Identical to an exosome


You remember this one,




​Still just hypothesis last time i checked.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kola_Superdeep_Borehole


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 20, 2021)

Can the mods come on in and shut this down please? He's questioned the globe, and I find that disgusting!!

My safe space has been burned to the f*cking ground!


Citezenship said:


> 6079SmithW said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 5797
> ...


Also, Citizenship - that's an actual photo from space so fakyew


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 20, 2021)

Some common sense at least,

https://tv.gab.com/channel/davecull...edience-is-spreading-60082e36fa5a5e603025079d
And i never thought the gaming community would get in on this but here they are.


_View: https://youtu.be/Yn5E2AnBW9Y_


----------



## pushamaku (Jan 21, 2021)

Professor Dolores Cahill joins James Corbett to discuss a solution for freedom-respecting travel in the age of COVID. The Freedom Airway & Freedom Travel Alliance is seeking to create travel options that don’t require travelers to submit to vaccination, face masks or quarantines.


​


----------



## Mabzynn (Jan 21, 2021)

On the plus side it looks like this may be ending soon.  Aside from when they bring it back every year and continue to do it... 

https://www.who.int/news/item/20-01-2021-who-information-notice-for-ivd-users-2020-05
The WHO is lowering the cycle count of the test so all those false positives are going to fall right off a cliff.

_WHO guidance Diagnostic testing for SARS-CoV-2 states that careful interpretation of weak positive results is needed (1). The cycle threshold (Ct) needed to detect virus is inversely proportional to the patient’s viral load. Where test results do not correspond with the clinical presentation, a new specimen should be taken and retested using the same or different NAT technology.

WHO reminds IVD users that disease prevalence alters the predictive value of test results; as disease prevalence decreases, the risk of false positive increases (2). This means that the probability that a person who has a positive result (SARS-CoV-2 detected) is truly infected with SARS-CoV-2 decreases as prevalence decreases, irrespective of the claimed specificity._


----------



## matematik (Jan 21, 2021)

Mabzynn said:


> On the plus side it looks like this may be ending soon.  Aside from when they bring it back every year and continue to do it...
> 
> https://www.who.int/news/item/20-01-2021-who-information-notice-for-ivd-users-2020-05
> The WHO is lowering the cycle count of the test so all those false positives are going to fall right off a cliff.
> ...



I have wondered whether this pandemic is just a test run for the real thing in a few years time, studying how the public respond, what works and what doesn't in terms of propaganda, etc. I doubt they're going to carry out all their plans in one go, I suspect they will pull back and allow things to go back to more or less normal for maybe even a few years, to build confidence in the system and make people think they only have their best interests at heart after all, and also to make "conspiracy theorists" look stupid that they said all these bad things would happen and then in the end everything returned to normal just like the government said it would.

I think it's the second run that they'll really come down hard, when they have the publics' complete trust. The elites' current agenda runs until 2030, this really is still the very early stages of what is to come.


----------



## codis (Jan 21, 2021)

matematik said:


> I have wondered whether this pandemic is just a test run for the real thing in a few years time, studying how the public respond, what works and what doesn't in terms of propaganda, etc.
> ...
> I think it's the second run that they'll really come down hard, when they have the publics' complete trust. ...


I am keeping up my prediction.
The first wave (now) is to get the people to accept the vaccination.
The second one (most probably a bio weapon) will either thrash their immune system or zap their brains. In other words, either dead or zombies.

Albeit I am tempted to correct me immediately. Most people do already behave like zombies.


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 21, 2021)

I met up with a friend/acquaintance a few days ago. He is my age 66 and is a smart fellow, an electrical engineer but an in the box thinker.  He told me he will be getting the viper bite so I told him about the side effects like Bells palsy, etc.  and was thinking that he would change his mind a bit when presented with detailed info but his normalsey bias is so strong that I could tell he still would get the viper bite.  He has a very high IQ but he can't imagine something negative from the vax affecting him.  This was after he told me the death rate in our county was the same as last year meaning there is no pandemic!  AARRGGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 21, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> I met up with a friend/acquaintance a few days ago. He is my age 66 and is a smart fellow, an electrical engineer but an in the box thinker.  He told me he will be getting the viper bite so I told him about the side effects like Bells palsy, etc.  and was thinking that he would change his mind a bit when presented with detailed info but his normalsey bias is so strong that I could tell he still would get the viper bite.  He has a very high IQ but he can't imagine something negative from the vax affecting him.  This was after he told me the death rate in our county was the same as last year meaning there is no pandemic!  AARRGGGGGG!!!!!!


"Until they become conscious they will never rebel, and until after they have rebelled they cannot become conscious." - George Orwell, 1984


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 21, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> This was after he told me the death rate in our county was the same as last year meaning there is no pandemic! AARRGGGGGG!!!!!!


You have my sympathy fwiw. Some years back I spent twenty minutes or so explaining why no-one should be paying the TV licence fee to a good friend of many many years standing. In the end she said "I get what you are saying but I'm going to keep on paying it because it is what you are supposed to do!"
The same lady is desperate to get her pain in the arm, twice and walks the streets in a cloth face mask.
But chin up magnetic at least you are not alone.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 21, 2021)

Let the Hunger Games begin!


_View: https://youtu.be/HezPdHTwdGA_


----------



## codis (Jan 21, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> I met up with a friend/acquaintance a few days ago. He is my age 66 and is a smart fellow, an electrical engineer but an in the box thinker. He told me he will be getting the viper bite so I told him about the side effects like Bells palsy, etc. and was thinking that he would change his mind a bit when presented with detailed info but his normalsey bias is so strong that I could tell he still would get the viper bite. He has a very high IQ but he can't imagine something negative from the vax affecting him


Exactly matches my experiences.
I think there is something seriously wrong with the current concept of "IQ".


----------



## Silent Bob (Jan 21, 2021)

New speech rules in the UK to control the spread......


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL-P8hKJjkw_


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 22, 2021)

More fake vaccinations, or fakecination as they are becoming known.

_View: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1A3ECe9lLy1v6gQmrNUgzxdsOEqcENXre/view_


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 23, 2021)

This is the problem with experts. The chap who wrote the linked article is a microbiologist for sure. Been reading his stuff for over a decade, how one ages oneself!
Be that as it may no-one has ever seen a virus let alone studied its behaviour and to me when I read the words 'pure chance' coming from a scientific expert in his field I really do despair. And the idea of replication is science fiction, to me at least.



> It’s not really accurate to describe a virus as ‘alive’. It’s not even a whole cell, it’s a bit of RNA or DNA wrapped in fat and/or protein. If it happens to stick to an appropriate cell, it is drawn inside and replicates – but this is no more than a complex series of chemical reactions. There is no ‘intent’ on the part of the virus. It spreads by pure chance. It’s neither good nor evil. It’s a bundle of chemicals in a bag.



Source


----------



## codis (Jan 23, 2021)

> ... it is drawn inside and replicates – ...


I think the proper expression would be "_*is replicated*_". The cell of the organism does it, not the piece of RNA/DNA called "virus".
For the rest, I agree.
This description would strongly suggest a "virus" cannot mutate. Thus would need to happen _*in*_ the cell as well, and being caused *by* the cell.


----------



## Silent Bob (Jan 24, 2021)

They really are taking it to a whole new level here - 172 symptoms of long Covid, best laugh I've had in a while.....

https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/news/health/symptoms-may-have-long-covid-4921946
'She told the Mirror: "People are experiencing so many symptoms - we've counted 172.'
"GPs aren't believing them, they say they're making it up" - good to know there are still some sensible GP's out there 
"Employers have no idea what these people are going through either." - they know that staff can now ring in sick whenever they feel like it without being challenged. Anyone who hates their job will exploit this for sure, which of course helps case numbers rise and gives us lots of juicy reports of terrible symptoms.

They then list all of these symptoms, which of course we all have some of at any one time. So we all have long Covid now by default, just wait until they create a new benefit payment to help deal with this terrible afflication, everyone will be claiming it making it look as though huge sections of the population have long Covid. They are literally setting people up to con themselves, genius really....


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 24, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> They really are taking it to a whole new level here - 172 symptoms of long Covid, best laugh I've had in a while.....
> 
> https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/news/health/symptoms-may-have-long-covid-4921946
> 'She told the Mirror: "People are experiencing so many symptoms - we've counted 172.'
> ...



Demoralisation (due to not being believed)
Maybe the feeling I get everything I tell people everything is ridiculous is actually a sign I have covid?


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 24, 2021)

A scene from Safeway (the "local", i.e. chain) grocery:

Early today, maybe 7:15AM (the only time I’ll shop in mask; it is so embarrassing and disturbing), I was checking out with a kind Asian lady about my age (whatever that is) whom I’ve known there for years.

Suddenly…nasty uproar at the customer service desk.

What? at this hour! I look and see that middle-aged (can I write it?) buffalo woman. She was berating another meek, middle-aged employee, male.

“You always grab your ass then touch your mask and fool with it.”

Huh? Wow!

She knows she’s gone over the edge and continues loudly and stupidly in the universal discourse of victim-hood:

“You make me feel uncomfortable!”

Still not enough, I suppose, she continued (with an air of educational imperiousness):

“I always wear two masks!”

And I continued her sentence under my breath: “because I’m an idiot.”

She walked away, and the man continued his work.

Maybe I’m I lunatic, but I felt blessed by God. For this is about the first time I’ve seen someone else take it for the team. In fact, this same woman, overweight and domineering, screamed out for the whole front of the store for help one day when I started conversing with her about the effectiveness of masks: “I don’t feel comfortable with this conversation! I need another cashier!” I stood there feeling like Charlie Brown.

(That was back in the summer when I tried to reason with people without taking “their temperature” first.)

So, after I checked out, I went over to the man and consoled him, saying: “Don’t worry. She’s ragged on me, too. She’s out of her mind.” He rolled his eyes. The kind cashier also went over to him after I left him.

The whole thing seemed like one of my dreams: familiar but unfamiliar people; a little wish fulfillment; a little reassurance.


Of course, this sort of tyranny cannot go on without big trouble. But strangely, in the midst of this darkness, I’ve rarely felt more optimistic for everyone. Maybe I’m a fool (and probably am). But the brutality and hypocrisy are so obvious. Good people must all know. The haters are on a massive retreat. Desperate, yes. But going down? I think so.


----------



## conductor (Jan 24, 2021)

Professor Dolores Cahill talks about traveling freely. About a 10 minute clip, well worth the time to watch it. I'll post 2 links in case one goes down.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/u98wLVjrjsGE/_


https://odysee.com/@SixthSense-Trut...eely---No-Masks,-No-Tests,-No-Quarantining!:e


----------



## pushamaku (Jan 26, 2021)

Canadian doctors expose false pandemic. I do not know what documentary this is, so if anyone knows where we can find the full version please post a link.

​


----------



## Starman (Jan 26, 2021)

ODD TV with a brand new excellent video on the history of "Pharmakeia."  You know, that nasty, age old pharmaceutical tradition of drugging people, vaccinating them with mercury and other poisons, and casting spells.  He ties together a lot of hidden history with the imagery of the snake, the chalice and the caduceus.  



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JldUynnsGZM_


----------



## Starman (Jan 26, 2021)

Some reflections on the ODD TV video I posted yesterday:

What strikes me is the continuity of the lineage of Pharmakeia from ancient times to today, with the current vaccine hoax just the newest iteration of it.  All you have to do is look at this tradition to see what THEY’RE up to.  THEY want a transformation of the human into a neutered, transgendered or hemaphrodite creature.  For what?  To become more malleable, more controllable, and less of god’s creature?

Of course, there’s also the pharmacist’s goal of achieving immortality if you can somehow create the right potion.  On the plus side, there’s also the impulse to create a medicine to heal those that are sick. And then there’s the hope that you could alchemically change a base metal into gold with your concoctions. 

To me it looks like it’s all about transformation from one state to another for fun and profit, a cult of people unsatisfied by our basic condition and wanting to manipulate the physical world.  It's science, don't ya know!

I do think it’s mostly an underhanded effort to counter natural processes, hence all the macabre imagery with snakes and venom and chalices of poison and more snakes winding up your staff or abdomen, a la baphomet.  Who needs that?  Only people who can’t leave well enough alone and are up to no good.

So why does our medical establishment use the caduceus symbol for its calling card if it historically represents a tradition of poisoning?  It’s because we are cut off from our past, we have been blinded by the luciferian world we live in, but we are finding the evidence hidden in plain sight.


----------



## pushamaku (Jan 27, 2021)

Great post I came across about the efficacy of the CV1984 "vaccines".



Someone said:


> As our government rolls out the vaccine I ask you to use your own independent thinking skills..to QUESTION this vaccine . This is NOT the same as any other vaccine we have EVER had. I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Starman (Jan 27, 2021)

WTF?  Check out today's headline from Summit News re:  vaccine manufacturer Merck quitting the manufacturing of covaids vaccines. This story also appeared on CNN today:  

*"Merck Scraps COVID Vaccines; Says It’s More Effective To Get The Virus And Recover"*

So are we approaching the end of the road now? Is the narrative changing?

To be fair, this is Merck talking about abandoning their 2 vaccine trials.  Pfizer, Astra Zeneca, et al will still claim their product is effective and the show must go on, so maybe nothing will change.  However, when was the last time a pharmaceutical company talked down its products?

https://summit.news/2021/01/26/merc...-more-effective-to-get-the-virus-and-recover/
I found this news on Salty Cracker's Bitchute channel.  He's definitely worth listening to these days.  Great delivery:


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/YEb3zaLCMNcd/_


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Jan 27, 2021)

Starman said:


> Some reflections on the ODD TV video I posted yesterday:
> 
> What strikes me is the continuity of the lineage of Pharmakeia from ancient times to today, with the current vaccine hoax just the newest iteration of it.  All you have to do is look at this tradition to see what THEY’RE up to.  THEY want a transformation of the human into a neutered, transgendered or hemaphrodite creature.  For what?  To become more malleable, more controllable, and less of god’s creature?
> 
> ...


Very interesting, what you write. It gave me an idea. Is it possible that they are trying to attain immortality and are testing numerous concoctions on us? Using us as guinea pigs?
And why are the old people getting vaccinated first? Because the people running the world are getting old. And now they realize that the party is over. If they’re going to find a vaccine against all diseases that cause aging and death, they need to hurry up.
Why are the numerous vaccine programs starting to fizzle out? Because they’ve realized that it doesn’t work. It’s killing the old people.
Why are there so many different types of vaccines? Because they’re different formulas against disease and death.
It finally makes sense!
The rest is just smoke and mirrors.


----------



## codis (Jan 27, 2021)

Fortuna Fled said:


> Why are there so many different types of vaccines? Because they’re different formulas against disease and death.
> It finally makes sense!


I beg to disagree.
For testing a number of different vaccines on people, they don't need the Covid-scare and the worldwide lockdown.
Grab some bums from the street who nobody ever misses.
Or launch them semi-officially in some back country.

No. Instead, they start to frighten the people now with endless lockdowns and restrictions:
https://www.sott.net/article/447829...-Singapore-threatens-restrictions-for-5-years
I still believe they want to put that "vaccine" in at least 90...95% of the population.
For nefarious reasons we might continue to speculate about.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 27, 2021)

A first hand tidbit.
The local school where the good lady sort of works, being only 'in' for an hour per week at the mo, has introduced the lateral flow test.
It's the Innova one without the 'must be used by health professionals' warning . It is re-badged as NHS Blessed be its name and comes with a  30 odd page booklet which anyone volunteering to use said lateral flow test must read and completely understand before asking for a 'test kit'.
It details no less than 19 steps the person doing the testing  on themselves or a child must follow. Duck any one of them up and the test is void.
How do they know the test is void, because it says in the booklet "If a void test result appears it means YOU have not done the test correctly".
You basically have to do everything from begging for the test kit to sticking the swab up your nose and then down on your tonsils or where they used to be if you had them out.
You must fast and not drink anything for 30 minutes prior to taking the test.
You must swab extremely precisely with the aid of a mirror if needs be.
It seems these virus oojamaflips only show up in tiny portions of the human respiratory system and whatever system the tonsils are part of.

And should you and or the poor bastard child you are testing get positive test result after dipping the swab in the 'buffer liquid' (whose contents are not listed anywhere in the booklet, go figure) and waiting another thirty minutes and consulting a handy little graphic or three to decide if the result is positive or negative or indeed void you (again you have to do literally everything) must phone the school and then the NHS Blessed be its name Track and Trace and you must isolate for fourteen days along with your entire family.

So deadly is this virus you must at all costs not bother the NHS Blessed be its name or its underpaid overworked serially abused staff with your concerns or seek any sort of medical help to rid yourself of this utterly faked lurgy.

And the best bit is, the test is voluntary. There is no coercion, no compulsion its up to you BUT if you get your first test kit then you have to do it twice a week with no end date mentioned or discussed.

I don't care what anyone says sticking a long swab up your snoz twice a week and tickling your tonsils twice a week with the same swab  is gonna do you  do you some harm, The fact there are no medical professionals involved at all in this testing mullarky speaks  volumes.
The fact they are not screaming their opposition  to it from the rooftops also speaks volumes.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 27, 2021)

Fortuna Fled said:


> Starman said:
> 
> 
> > Some reflections on the ODD TV video I posted yesterday:
> ...


I like this your thinking (a lot) but it doesn't quite ring true to me.

Firstly, if you insist everyone has a vaccine for eternal life, you would end up with a population that never dies. This would only work if you also reduced fertility. Sure vaccines are linked to reducing fertility, but I cannot imagine the point being a world population of old people, and no young. 

Secondly, I think the long term impacts of vaccines are actually to encourage dis ease. Vaccinated children tend to have far more health issues than non-vaccinated. See the Pilot study attached in this post. 

It doesn't look to me like the vaccine programmes are fizzling out. And I rather suspect if they do it would be because that agenda suits a controlled world better. I.e restrictions on travel, or further social distancing. 

I can only think that the vaccine has nefarious purposes. Possibly for reduced population / increased dis ease / social stigmatism of those without / or something spiritual I can only guess at, not understand. 

I rather think there are so many different types of vaccines as tehy are different formulas for disease.

The one nagging thought I cannot displace is the possibility that if it is for some spiritual purpose that I cannot understand, one could put forward as logical an argument for it being a spiritual level up, as much as one could put forward a logical argument that it is a spiritual downgrade. The only things I have to go on here are that are gut feelings, and a general sense of the world, through the way reality has operated in my lifetime, and clues like the snake on the staff/needle.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 27, 2021)

​Might even cover the foul stench!


----------



## Starman (Jan 27, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I don't care what anyone says sticking a long swab up your snoz twice a week and tickling your tonsils twice a week with the same swab is gonna do you do you some harm.



Don't worry about that anymore, the new protocol is moving the test to the rear hole:

https://nypost.com/2021/01/26/china-using-anal-swabs-to-detect-covid-19-report/


codis said:


> I still believe they want to put that "vaccine" in at least 90...95% of the population.
> For nefarious reasons we might continue to speculate about.



I speculate that the vaccine program is a money maker in enfeebling the population and hooking the patient into profitable sick care for the rest of their lives.  More nefariously it is part of a eugenics program to sterilize and slow kill the population.  The poison works differently in different people's bodies, but uniformly degrades our ability to build a natural immunity.  Once you get the vax, you will keep getting it for the rest of your life.  Also, it is a delivery vehicle for micro-bots as identity and tracking devices.

The masks are a humiliation ritual, getting the plebes used to being muzzled.  Staying 6 ft apart is to psychologically separate humans from each other and to make it easier for facial and body recognition by overhead scanners.

This separation ritual is an aid to 'divide and conquer' the plebes. Those who distance themselves and willingly mask up are different personality types than those that refuse.  Those that don't comply are more easier revealed and are targeted by shaming and ostracizing, and eventual elimination by their refusal to fall in line.

This is the slow herding through the chute into technocratic totalitarianism, and now it is quickening.  Will it succeed?  I don't think so.  There are wild cards out there that are unseen at this time.


----------



## fega72 (Jan 27, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> View attachment 6145​Might even cover the foul stench!


Why not wear both? That is 165% efficiency.


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 27, 2021)

So, is this the 'plan'...



> Putin warns of 'the end of civilization' and a global 'all-out fight' with Covid, growing inequality and a rise in populism potential triggers for conflict


 

putin


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 27, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> So, is this the 'plan'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thick is certainly plottening!


_View: https://rumble.com/vdawtd-mass-arrest-at-the-capitol.html_



_View: https://youtu.be/ywfXNGNvvuU_


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 27, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Timeshifter said:
> 
> 
> > So, is this the 'plan'...
> ...




I see buses turning up at the capitol building.

I really don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, but - whenever anything unusual happens, the Q believers say it's 'mass arrests'.

We need to be very clear about what we know...

Trump couldn't remain in the white house, even though Q people said he would have a second term.

He's taken his private jet to his private resort.

Joe Biden has been in the white house ever since, he had a spectacular show of military force to defend him from the maga lot.

The same military that the Q people tell us are on trump's side.

The goal posts keep moving, there haven't been mass arrests, not even one arrest. Trump got elected on 'throwing Hilary in jail, and draining the swamp. He's done neither, because he intended to do neither.

He's an actor.

Wish I was wrong, but I don't think I am - and at some point we need to stop giving the Q people our time and energy.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 27, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Timeshifter said:
> ...



I know this and i am not trying to imply that that is what is going on.

I believe that the whole system is rigged and played out to a script and has done for much longer than i have been alive and it matters not who is shown to be at the head of the hydra because there are many.

My true feelings are that it is all a preamble for the next big war because they are slowly losing control of the narrative, but this maybe just my ego and not the reality but i am ok with that!
It's ok, we are all saved!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY6Sca16tko&ab_channel=Memology101_


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 28, 2021)

Follow the links.

It is an odd experience, is it not, to watch mainstream media patronise us about “fake news” when their own version of “real news” suggests we probably know far more than they’d ever acknowledge.


Did you know….



That Covid19 has never been isolated….a fact best understood by following _Christine Massey et al’s_ exhaustive research into the subject.
That Covid19 is an invented name for just another Coronovirus – Number  7 – since the series began a considerable time ago….check out _Dr Simone Gold _talking about this with clinical accuracy and at length on Bitchute.
This probably helps explain PCR false negative results, in that ‘…..a negative result does not rule out COVID-19 and should not be used as the sole basis for treatment or patient management decisions.It is possible to test a person too early or too late during COVID-19 infection to make an accurate diagnosis via COVID-19 RT-PCR Test. In addition, asymptomatic people infected with COVID-19 may not shed enough virus to reach the limit of detection of the test, giving a false negative result. In the absence of symptoms, it is difficult to determine if asymptomatic people have been tested too late or too early. Therefore, negative results in asymptomatic individuals may include individuals who were tested too early and may become positive later, individuals who were tested too late and may have serological evidence of infection, or individuals who were never infected.’ Or in short, “Yes and No with reservations”. (See _Official FDA report _for details)
Although only 4% of PCR tests are dubbed “false positive”, this nomenclature is misleading for one simple reason outlined earlier above: no test can detect Covid19 with accuracy, because nobody has ever seen it. The PCR tests identify the presence of _Coronavirus _in the patient, not Covid19 specifically. Six previous strains have been around for decades, and in older/comorbid patients with reduced-effectiveness immune systems this can easily result in death _with_ a strain of Coronavirus rather than death _as a result of_ Covid19. This obviously makes all tests and ‘case rate’ data based on PCR completely meaningless.
Despite that reality, self-assigned ‘fact check’ organisation _Politifact _insists that “the idea that PCR tests don’t work or result in huge numbers of false positives is false”. These days, one has to fact-check the fact checkers….especially those who ignore false negatives – and proudly proclaim they are “partnered with Facebook”._ UK MP Rebecca Harris_ for example uses her constituency site to assert “You should only accept information from trusted health bodies and authorities. They have scientific evidence to support their advice, these conspiracy theories do not.”. Severely lacking from that blatant, blanket lie is one iota of evidence to support it. _The FT_ asserts, ‘The idea that we are suffering an ‘infodemic’ when it comes to Coronavirus is attractive — and wrong’. Also a ludicrous whopper: there are in excess of 1.4 million official ‘anti-disinformation’ sites out there according to Google.
The greatest Fact-Checking False Fact output on the planet comes from _the Washington Post_. Some of the examples are hilarious, but I choose this one as most typical in its partial truisms: “While a cure for covid-19 would be more than welcome, no drug or other treatment has been found to eliminate the illness. Since the coronavirus emerged in China late last year, myriad false rumors have circulated about potential cures, ranging from drinking bleach to snorting cocaine”. Deconstructing this garbage, 1. There can be no cure for Covid19 because it is a rapidly mutating virus like the Common Cold 2. Ivermectin when taken in the right dosage at an early stage (or as a prophylactic) has been shown in high-quantity trials to produce close to 100% certainty of zero resultant mortality. HCQ + Zinc when used as a management drug after symptomatic infection reduces even older patient death rates by 88%. 3. President Trump was accused by WaPo’s Sister BS title The New York Times as “advising people to drink bleach”. A total lie, so something of an own-goal by the DC Dissemblers there. Trump did however not wear a mask, but chose instead to use the HCQ cocktail; Trump is a vastly overweight older bloke – when he became infected, he was up and about, fully recovered, within 72 hours. That’s quite a result.
Physical abuse of children during Lockdown in the UK is up a staggering 1500% compared to the three previous years – the _British Medical Journal_ has the details on that one.
Source


----------



## codis (Jan 28, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> The greatest Fact-Checking False Fact output on the planet comes from _the Washington Post_.


If I remember correctly, the WaPo is basically owned by the CIA.


----------



## matematik (Jan 28, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> So, is this the 'plan'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putin is as pro-NWO as it gets, but he plays the other side of the Hegelian dialectic. Many naively believe he is some sort of right wing, trad con anti-NWO sort of guy but evidently isn't if you actually listen to what he says and what he has done. I think the elites use Putin/Russia as an outlet for disclosure to a certain extent. Mainly because if it comes from Putin/Russia it distances the disclosure from Western governments, and also because they know there's a huge amount of people, not least in the West, who idolise Putin and consider Putin's words to carry a lot of weight, if not believe every word he says.

It sounds to me like Putin is 1, "predicting" WW3, and 2, quite blatantly advocating for Communism as the solution to the worlds' problems. In his speech to the WEF, he claimed that the Western capitalist system is the cause of racial and ethnic tensions and intolerance. Does that seriously sound like the words of someone who is truly "trad con" and right wing? I think not, sounds like the words of someone who is one step away from publicly supporting BLM to me.

What worries me is that there are lot of people who will start to think Communism and a "Great Reset" is a good idea just because Putin said so, which is obviously his role in the dialectic, to convince people of the agenda who wouldn't follow what Western politicians say.

Ultimately Putin/Russia and Western politicians support and advocate for the same things, namely the NWO, but they deliver it in different ways aimed at different audiences.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Jan 28, 2021)

matematik said:


> Timeshifter said:
> 
> 
> > So, is this the 'plan'...
> ...


We have to look at the politicians as service representatives for the company that runs the world. They all work for the same team and meet at the same bars for drinks. It's like the hunger games where the countries are the different groups. That is becoming evident now as travel slowly becomes a thing of the past. The only people in and out now will be forced migration to manipulate the labor markets. Each country is seen as numbers in a spreadsheet and your life means nothing. Uncomfortable truth!


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Jan 29, 2021)

This is the greatest hoax ever pulled by the elites. Nothing has ever been this bad since the world wars in recent history. I'm just fortunate we're are still here and free to talk, but it won't be long until that is gone as well. I am angry anytime King Flu hoax stories come out.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Jan 29, 2021)

Well talks are they want to pull the internet off and replace it with a newer better net and I heard it from here
at the old SH
Maybe then you must obey to talk that is to say you are only allowed to say yes to everything the master says

the highest possible dream of a slave-owner
having servants saying only yes
and a no means punishment even if you did say yes and did yes thing involuntarily
Hell, it sucks living in anarchy state Sweden where Islam have rights and they tell Swedes to do things at them today
And if you don't say yes to Islam 
Hell, you can get murdered here


----------



## codis (Jan 29, 2021)

matematik said:


> Putin is as pro-NWO as it gets, but he plays the other side of the Hegelian dialectic. Many naively believe he is some sort of right wing, trad con anti-NWO sort of guy but evidently isn't if you actually listen to what he says and what he has done.


At a more general view of Russia's position in the world economy, Putin's empire seems mainly a raw materila supplier and a weapons manufacturer & exporter.
I suspect the latter should tell us something.


FAELAGUM said:


> Hell, it sucks living in anarchy state Sweden where Islam have rights and they tell Swedes to do things at them today
> And if you don't say yes to Islam
> Hell, you can get murdered here


When they introduce Jizya you know it's too late ...


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 29, 2021)

Sweden s as governed as every other state.
Anarchy is the absence of government.
Question is who is actually doing the governing.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Jan 29, 2021)

Indeed

Government today is "crisis management" and "damage control"
In a state of anarchy you will have many actors or governs 
As pointed out by codis
the islamic jizya where you will have zones established with such local governs
extorting citizens and ransoming municipals under subjugation with intimidation
and threats of violence.

Now, the talks at the round table between local mohameheiedanis and representatives of respective affected municipal chairmen
continues. Malmö, Södertälje, Rinkeby, Angered and the list goes on where the number of combatants under Islam have outnumbered the local police corps.

Speaking of which, Tilburg in the Netherlands the clash between Islam and the native host country peaked..


----------



## codis (Jan 29, 2021)

I ponder what happens there (and in other muslim-overrun European countries) when the economy collapses, subsidies drop to almost zero, and real anarchy rules the street.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 29, 2021)

This CV1984 is operating within the state of government.
The 'your lot is invading my patch' rhetoric is operating in the state of government.
The BLM  Antifa etc etc are operating within the state of government.
The good cop bad cop syndrome is operating within the state of government.
Klaus's little get together is operating within the state of government.
XR and the Climate Change, Agenda 21 and Agenda 2030, etc etc all prevail within the state of government.
I could go on an on but literally everything we experience or get shown is operating within the state of government.
I know of no actual geographical location where true anarchy as I described it prevails.
Perhaps true anarchy only prevails within but its effects manifest without.

CV1984 is mind control.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Jan 29, 2021)

codis said:


> I ponder what happens there (and in other muslim-overrun European countries) when the economy collapses, subsidies drop to almost zero, and real anarchy rules the street.



You see my friend
They will literally start off with manslaughtering off defence less white hipsters
Then they will rape their sisters and mothers
grandmothers and aunties

They will also rape and kill my mother and my sisters
My girlfriends and my girlfriends mothers and their mothers grandmothers too
And my married wives with my good fellas too

You see the battle simulation has been tested
The Swedish Armed force simulated a drill in Stockholm with heavy guns
A few years back and in Stockholm you've unsolved murder case piling up
Hell, it must be the Islamic Jizya!

The combatants of Islam they mock the police corps and flaunt their guns
In so called rap music today
And girls are stupid to spread their legs for these Islamic rappers
Hell, Feminist Sweden!

Damnit politicians were forewarned of Islam and here I am today in anarchy state Sweden
Without any what so ever rights (because my rights have an owner today and it is no longer the law)
Only freedoms, and it is fine as it is now.

So far so good.


----------



## codis (Jan 29, 2021)

FAELAGUM said:


> You see my friend ...


I heard about such issues brewing more then a decade ago, so I ruled out Sweden quite early.
If you know what I mean...
I am not sure what is the difference to, say, Norway or Finland, which have less of a problem.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 29, 2021)

codis said:


> FAELAGUM said:
> 
> 
> > You see my friend ...
> ...


Seems like no nation or race has yet demonstrated that they are ready for true self-government as a collective society. The parasites' same bag of old tricks still prove to be quite effective at undermining all of our best intentions. Now is the time to take our power back. Now is the time to save ourselves. There is no country we can run to. It is coming down to a time where we must face these parasites once and for all, or else they will indeed finish us. This is WWIII.


----------



## pushamaku (Jan 30, 2021)

Great podcast a friend shared with me, well worth the 30 minutes or you can read the transcript.


> Dr. David Martin, founder and chairman of M-CAM Inc, challenges our presuppositions about the new mRNA Covid-19 vaccines. Quoting the pharmaceutical companies themselves, David suggests that these are not vaccines, but, in actuality, gene therapy. He explains what the vaccines may do to us, what they are promising they can do for us, and how to distinguish the difference.



https://www.westonaprice.org/podcast/its-gene-therapy-not-a-vaccine/


> Within the below transcript the *bolded text is Hilda Labrada Gore* and the regular text is Dr. David Martin.
> 
> *I have friends who’ve gotten one of the new COVID-19 vaccines and you do too. These are the fastest developed vaccines in all of our medical history and many people are lining up to get them as soon as possible. What are they made of? What would they do to us? Why are they being promoted and by whom? This is episode 292 and our guest is **Dr. David Martin**. He received his Undergrad degree from Goshen College, Master’s of Science from Ball State University and Doctorate from the University of Virginia. He is an innovator, a professor, and a man with an extensive resume of accomplishments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 30, 2021)

If you never read through any of the links I've posted please read through this one. It nails the lie.

https://www.unz.com/article/there-is-no-pandemic/


----------



## matematik (Jan 30, 2021)

The EU and especially Germany are using vaccines as a means of attacking the UK's territorial integrity and control over its own territory, trying to stir up trouble in Northern Ireland and incite Republican violence under the pretext of stopping vaccine shipments to Britain - so much for "we're all in this together". The EU is bizarrely using vaccine shipments to ensure that NI is now under the control of Republican thugs, and that Brussels only answers to Republican thugs and murderers.

This makes me even more convinced that the pandemic and vaccines are just a geo-political tool to achieve the goals of the NWO, of which destroying Britain, its history and culture and turning it into "Airstrip One" is one of their main goals. It seems clear to me that Britain has been marked out for especially ruthless treatment and is not going to fare well in this "New World".

That said I'm convinced Boris Johnson is a crypto-Remainer who has been put in place to destroy Britain. Only an "elite" globalist scumbag like him would accept the surrender treaty that is the Brexit "deal", a deal even worse than Theresa May's which everyone hated. Yet people have fallen hook, line and sinker for Boris's nonsense, they think he's "Brexit Boris and a "loveable buffoon", and fail to see him for the evil pro-NWO globalist he really is.

I think civil unrest in Britain is a very real possibility now, when the penny finally drops that they've been lied to by scumbag Boris Johnson people are going to feel hopelessly betrayed, and with the events of the last few days that moment can't be far off now. I would be surprised if the jackboots of the EU Army are not on the streets of Britain before the year is out.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 30, 2021)

matematik said:


> The EU and especially Germany are using vaccines as a means of attacking the UK's territorial integrity and control over its own territory, trying to stir up trouble in Northern Ireland and incite Republican violence under the pretext of stopping vaccine shipments to Britain - so much for "we're all in this together". The EU is bizarrely using vaccine shipments to ensure that NI is now under the control of Republican thugs, and that Brussels only answers to Republican thugs and murderers.
> 
> This makes me even more convinced that the pandemic and vaccines are just a geo-political tool to achieve the goals of the NWO, of which destroying Britain, its history and culture and turning it into "Airstrip One" is one of their main goals. It seems clear to me that Britain has been marked out for especially ruthless treatment and is not going to fare well in this "New World".
> 
> ...


That's a very interesting breakdown of what's going on at the other side of the pond. We are seeing a coordinated effort to pin left against right throughout the world, particularly in white countries, which essentially pins the whole world against conservative, libertarian minded whites. The media relentlessly paints them as domestic terrorists and the "greatest threat to democracy." They like to infiltrate good ideas, like the idea of separating or seceding from bad government, but then replacing it with something far worse, Brexit, triggering revolutionary feelings throughout the populace as that reality begins to hit public consciousness.

This is all designed to teach us the need for courage in creating true self sovereignty, self government. Whether that was the initial intention of the Covid psyop or not, it will be the ultimate effect.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 30, 2021)

Some folks are not buying it anymore,


_View: https://youtu.be/xyY8jjsTvTg


View: https://youtu.be/o9enGMjiLTQ
_


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 30, 2021)

I feel i must point out nothing that matermatik said applies to the bit of the island I wander about in.  
All I see are scared people, compliant people and people who seem to be ignoring all of it in regards hands face space protect the NHS blessed be its name nonsense.
Still many of the first and second types for sure but the numbers of the ignorant are increasing.
It doesn't pay to read anything into a single post as as small as this island is there is a wide difference within towns let alone counties, regions or countries.

As for any politician being classed as elite, if anyone feels that is true you have my sympathy.


----------



## matematik (Jan 30, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I feel i must point out nothing that matermatik said applies to the bit of the island I wander about in.
> All I see are scared people, compliant people and people who seem to be ignoring all of it in regards hands face space protect the NHS blessed be its name nonsense.
> Still many of the first and second types for sure but the numbers of the ignorant are increasing.
> It doesn't pay to read anything into a single post as as small as this island is there is a wide difference within towns let alone counties, regions or countries.
> ...



I don't see what the current compliance has to do with anything. Yes most British people are still complying with the agenda because by and large they still trust that Boris Johnson, the "loveable buffoon", has their interests at heart and isn't a NWO globalist shill, but all the evidence and his Brexit surrender treaty proves he is and when people finally realise this I'm not sure they will be so compliant any more, and the EU anti-British agenda is only going to intensify and the reality of the surrender treaty that Johnson has signed will only become more apparent as the months go on.

Regardless, I wasn't even referring to whether British people are compliant or not, I was referring to the EU clearly using the vaccination agenda as an opportunity to interfere with British territorial integrity and stir up unrest in Northern Ireland. Evidently that is not something that bothers or concerns you judging by your attitude and reaction to my post, but it does many people, not least in Northern Ireland itself, and it's clearly something that is important to the globalists and NWO which is why they are determined to make a point of it, even trying to use the "pandemic" and vaccination agenda as a pretext to do so.

You seem to be trying to imply that my views are fringe views that no one else cares about, hence you saying "it doesn't pay to read anything into a single post", clearly referring to my post, and yet the EU are clearly obsessed with the Northern Ireland issue and see it as the weak point that they can use to destroy this country as a whole.

As for the term "elite", that is simply an established and commonly used term meaning "powerful/influential person". It doesn't mean I think they are better than the common people or superior in some way, if anything the term "elite/s" is used derisively. My impression is the British "elites" are fully complicit with the EU/NWO plan to destroy this country and turn it into "Airstrip One" because they have aspirations of being "global elites", and not merely "British elites".

I find it odd how the vaccination rate is many times higher in the UK than it is anywhere else in Europe. It makes me wonder if this vaccination agenda is being deliberately and specifically aimed at the British and the EU's feigned indignation over it is a bluff to make British people think they aren't the targets.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 31, 2021)

You posted your take on what the mood of the people on these islands is in the context of the CV1984 Affair, unless I misread.
I posted my take on the people in the area where I live.
That's it.

Edit to remove an unnecessary line.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 31, 2021)

If people are taking any form of vaccination - I do not know what to say to them. 

Allopathic warefare medicine is bs, as is germ theory, as is covAIDS


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 31, 2021)

In light of what  60795SmithW has just posted here is an exchange I had a few days back with a chap I know who is around a decade older than I so in his late 60's early 70's.

He "Have you had your jab then?"
Me "No. I never get the flu jab either"
He "I've had my first one and I feel okay. So you don't want one?"
Me "No there is nothing to be vaccinated against."
He "Yes my oldest son says he's not having one either."
Me "So how are you feeling any side effects? Obviously you are here aren't you?" 
I said that as I poked him in the chest!
He "I feel okay but not sure when I'm due the second one."
Me "Fair enough. That's my take and you have yours each to their own."
He "Yes the oldest says the same but I felt why not and got it anyway."

And on our separate ways we went.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 31, 2021)

Sorry for the daily fail link but just found it hilarious.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...vel-130-YEARS-seasonal-virus-plummets-95.html


----------



## fega72 (Jan 31, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Sorry for the daily fail link but just found it hilarious.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...vel-130-YEARS-seasonal-virus-plummets-95.html


"Experts believe the coronavirus pandemic has played a part in the dramatic fall in numbers, with increased hygiene and immunity leaving flu germs with nowhere to go."
This "experts" are so stupid or just fallowing orders. Yes, the cv pandemic played a big part. Statistically all the numbers from flu moved under cv


----------



## matematik (Jan 31, 2021)

What pro-vaxxers don't get is that this is just the first of many, they're already basically admitting that these vaccines won't work on the "new strains". They think it's just two jabs and then all back to normal forever, but the reality it will be at least annual jabs and still long periods of lock down and restrictions. I highly doubt things are ever going back to normal.

The vaccines will never alleviate the fear either, because they will always be announcing a "new strain" that is resistant to the current vaccines.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Feb 2, 2021)

This video only lasted 30 min on youtube before being taken down.  

Once Were the Living..the story of the 4th Industrial modified reset man.  What's been put up your nose in nano dust "test swabs" and in your mRNA, 4th Industrial Revolution, Great Reset, how the nano dust tech works, it's all in there.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/KO495u7J749A/_


----------



## pushamaku (Feb 2, 2021)

Mike Nolan said:


> This video only lasted 30 min on youtube before being taken down.
> 
> Once Were the Living..the story of the 4th Industrial modified reset man.  What's been put up your nose in nano dust "test swabs" and in your mRNA, 4th Industrial Revolution, Great Reset, how the nano dust tech works, it's all in there.



And trying to watch on odysee is useless. Was going to post the same video but you beat me to it 

Very important watch it is.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Feb 2, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> Very important watch it is


The corona test and vax is the next reset. Its already started with killing off the old first

Edit.    Here is the full interview of the nurse talking about all the old people getting sick and dying in the nursing homes since taking the vaccine and also death numbers from the jab.

https://childrenshealthdefense.org/...njuries-reported-following-covid-vaccine-cdc/

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/cpQ7dnqu0Sos/_


----------



## Oracle (Feb 2, 2021)

Does anyone know how one can download these videos?
This stuff needs to be archived before they or the entire  internet gets wiped !


----------



## Referent (Feb 2, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Does anyone know how one can download these videos?
> This stuff needs to be archived before they or the entire  internet gets wiped !



On Mac, Windows, and GNU/Linux, the youtube-dl program lets people download videos from Youtube, Bitchute, etc. (e.g, to archive themselves). It is a command-line program, but pretty simple and offering various options.

In light of the censorship of so much material relevant to this thread, archiving does seem worthwhile.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Feb 2, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Does anyone know how one can download these videos?
> This stuff needs to be archived before they or the entire internet gets wiped !


I use 4K downloader.  I dont download much but this one was a must.


Referent said:


> In light of the censorship of so much material relevant to this thread, archiving does seem worthwhile.


I agree we should download anything of importance and back it up on external hard drive.


----------



## matematik (Feb 2, 2021)

I find it very strange how the UK government is now suggesting they will give away Britain's vaccine stocks to Ireland and the EU once all over-50s have been vaccinated. The media have been saying this for a few days now, so they're obviously trying to normalise the idea, apparently even the World Health Organization has been specifically demanding that the UK stop its vaccination programme and give its stocks away to other countries.

On one level this could be considered a good thing as the less people injected with this unknown, untested "vaccine" the better, but on the other hand I find it highly unlikely that the elites have any intention of letting the British off the hook. It makes me wonder if the British are being set up for something much nastier.


----------



## codis (Feb 2, 2021)

Referent said:


> On Mac, Windows, and GNU/Linux, the youtube-dl program lets people download videos from Youtube, Bitchute, etc. (e.g, to archive themselves). It is a command-line program, but pretty simple and offering various options.


Thanks for this link, I haven't had discovered this application yet.

For the vaccine in general - it is all open to speculation at the moment, and I placed my bet.
It seems government programs have nowadays substituted natural selection.


----------



## Oracle (Feb 2, 2021)

Referent said:


> On Mac, Windows, and GNU/Linux, the youtube-dl program lets people download videos from Youtube, Bitchute





Mike Nolan said:


> I use 4K downloader



Thank you both. ?


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 2, 2021)

VIRUSECRECY: THE ANSWERS WE AREN’T BEING GIVEN


----------



## fega72 (Feb 4, 2021)

Matt Hancock has revealed the movie Contagion, a film about a deadly viral pandemic, provided him inspiration for the UK’s Covid-19 vaccine strategy.
I hope The Walking Dead TV series not inspired him that much.


----------



## Skydog (Feb 4, 2021)

“The latest government data shows that at least 271 people have died from Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccines, while another 9,845 have suffered serious adverse events.

The Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) currently shows that 94 people died after getting Moderna’s China virus vaccine, while 179 died after getting Pfizer and BioNTech’s China virus vaccine. Another person died from a China virus vaccine from an “unknown manufacturer.”

Seeing as how the VAERS system only picks up about one percent of total vaccine injuries, the true figures are likely much higher. Even these are disturbing, though, especially for a virus with a 99.9-plus percent survival rate.”

Continue reading: 
271 deaths, nearly 10,000 serious adverse reactions from coronavirus vaccines (so far)


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 4, 2021)

I just remember this.

_View: https://twitter.com/Holbornlolz/status/1357325615536484352_​


----------



## matematik (Feb 5, 2021)

The Isle of Man is a globalist tax haven and "crown" territory that isn't even part of the UK, what happens there has no relevance to people in the UK, just as in the Channel Islands. Thinking lockdown will be imminently lifted because it has been in the Isle of Man is false hope.

It's interesting how the vaccination programme in the UK is moving much faster than any other European country. It makes me wonder if Boris Johnson has offered up the British as lab rats, the EU feigning indignation at this strikes me as false, an attempt to pretend that this isn't the case and that the British being vaccinated before everywhere else in Europe is a good thing and an achievement.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 5, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/Xmelro48v4Y


View: https://youtu.be/DcjAVtY6cJM
_


----------



## Prolix (Feb 5, 2021)

matematik said:


> The Isle of Man is a globalist tax haven and "crown" territory that isn't even part of the UK, what happens there has no relevance to people in the UK, just as in the Channel Islands. Thinking lockdown will be imminently lifted because it has been in the Isle of Man is false hope.



Of course it has relevance; that false hope is exactly the point, a carrot on a stick to say "Look, see what could happen if you too follow the rules as they did?"


----------



## matematik (Feb 5, 2021)

Magnumopus said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > The Isle of Man is a globalist tax haven and "crown" territory that isn't even part of the UK, what happens there has no relevance to people in the UK, just as in the Channel Islands. Thinking lockdown will be imminently lifted because it has been in the Isle of Man is false hope.
> ...



Yes but it's not relevant in the way people think it is. Most people assume places like the Isle of Man and the Channel Islands are just normal parts of the UK, so they hear that lock down has been lifted in those places and get excited thinking that the UK will be next.

The reality is those places are not even part of the UK and were never even part of the EU, they are run as offshore tax havens for the elites. Normal British people can't even live in those places without a work permit, frankly what happens there is no more relevant to normal British people than what happens in Timbuktu.


----------



## Prolix (Feb 5, 2021)

matematik said:


> Magnumopus said:
> 
> 
> > matematik said:
> ...



I know, I live in one of them. And as I said, it's clearly being used with intent (or it would get zero publicity).  Besides, if there's one thing the plandemic has shown, it's that everyone, more or less, is falling in line with the same agenda, so it's all relevant.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 6, 2021)

This has aged well. 




Source​


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 6, 2021)

This is a very good reference, Children's Health Defense.


----------



## Silent Bob (Feb 7, 2021)

Vernon Coleman's latest is must watch, towards the end he lists all the headlines about adverse vaccine reactions before breaking down. Not in the fake Matt Hancock way, but genuinely - it certainly sums up how I feel over this. At no stage since this started a year ago have I worried about anyone I know getting ill and dying, and no one has so far. Now though, I am worried that someone I know will become very ill and die from this vaccine and there's nothing I can do to stop it, like watching a car crash in slow motion....

Doctors and Nurses Giving the Covid-19 Vaccine Will Be Tried as War Criminals


----------



## pushamaku (Feb 8, 2021)

Pitbull (the rapper) knows what's up?

​


----------



## 6079SmithW (Feb 8, 2021)

A guy at work, who is very very strong and healthy, was bed ridden for two days after having 'the jab'.

Of course he didn't put two and two together - imagine what that would do to a frail person!


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 9, 2021)

One image blows the lid off it.


----------



## Prolix (Feb 9, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> One image blows the lid off it.
> View attachment 6593​



Yes, I particularly liked this tweet commenting on it:


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 10, 2021)

Oh my....

First time heckled by a redneck for asserting my right to breathe freely.

"Hey, where's your mask?"

"I don't watch TV."

Huh? A few precious seconds pass...

"I don't wanna see you without a mask next time."

Big, dim and it looked like he drove an old Ford truck.

Usually it is the middle-aged Karens (known since Hegel as "beautiful souls") who harass me and complain and write letters...

Is there a weird energy in the air?

If the Karens can get ol' Brother Dim on their side, we are in trouble, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Silent Bob (Feb 10, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Oh my....
> 
> First time heckled by a redneck for asserting my right to breathe freely.
> 
> ...



You reminded me of this Derren Brown technique, which he describes here:

'This is simply about not engaging with your aggressor at the level they expect. I was coming back from a hotel at about 3am one night and there was a guy in the street with his girlfriend. He was really drunk, clearly looking for a fight and he started kicking off at me. I had a routine ready in my head for this sort of situation and it worked a treat on this occasion. He asked me that typical aggressive rhetorical question — “Do you want a fight?” You can’t say “yes” or “no” — you’ll get hit either way. So, I responded with, “The wall outside my house is four-feet high.”

I didn’t engage at the level he was expecting me to, so immediately he was on the back foot. He came back with, “What?” and I repeated my bizarre response. I delivered the line in a completely matter-of-fact tone, as if he was the one who was missing something here. Suddenly, he was confused. All his adrenaline had dropped away, because I’d pulled the rug from under him. It’s the verbal version of a martial-arts technique called an ‘adrenaline dump’, whereby you get the person to relax before you hit them. A punch will have much greater impact if the recipient’s guard is down. I stuck to this surreal conversational thread with my assailant, saying things like, “I lived in Spain for a while and the walls are really huge, but in this country they’re tiny.” After a few of these exchanges, he just went, “Oh f*ck!” and broke down in tears. The guy had all this adrenaline and was on the point of really laying into me — I was seeing myself beaten to a bloody pulp — but these non-threatening nonsense statements broke that aggression down and he genuinely started crying. I ended up sitting next to him on the kerb, comforting him. It’s the same with guys that come up and ask to “have a look at your phone”, and you end up handing over your stuff and hating yourself for doing it — you can use the same approach. My PA had some stuff nicked in a Tube station recently, and I said to him, “If you’d just starting singing, they would have left you alone.”'


----------



## Magnetic (Feb 10, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Oh my....
> 
> First time heckled by a redneck for asserting my right to breathe freely.
> 
> ...


A few days ago I was at an open market outside and a young anarchist 20 year old asked where my mask was.  I told him it was in my pocket as you need one to ride the bus.  Will you put it on?  he asked intently.  I said sure but your not standing 6.66 feet away from me and he moved back quickly. Ha!   I was leaving soon so I wore it only for a few minutes.  In my college town I see students jogging outside with masks on!  The Lemming behavior meme is strong in these people.  One of the few coffee shops where you can actually drink coffee and use the internet wants you to wear a mask when not eating or drinking but I always have a coffee and water to sip on. They don't bother me but I do see customers come in and see students talking to each other without masks and a look of terror cross their face!  They quickly leave.  I have spent a lot of money there to support their business as most shops have closed or have no indoor coffee imbibing.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 10, 2021)

Frankly, I thought of the TV line as a statement of truth, as well as a convenient _non sequitur_. For after all, without TV, would there be this....? 

I'm glad I'm not teaching. I couldn't go to class wearing a mask. If I were institutionally clever, I would have taken leave. What is happening in universities is beyond heartbreaking. It might also signal their final demise.  How much "Go Huskies" and other slave-labor tactics can the universities deploy to maintain the allegiance of the people when all the masks are dropped?


----------



## Silent Bob (Feb 10, 2021)

I might even give this a try with mask wearers in the street, they're so suggestible I could probably pull it off lol


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q2KGGMc1EM_


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 10, 2021)

Didn't someone on this forum post something about the Amish to the same affect?

Hat tip.

But, while the line is funny, the encounter did shake me up a bit. Thus, my question is serious: If Dim can support Karen (think _A Clockwork Orange_) has a new energy frequency further empowered the voluntarily quiescent?


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 11, 2021)

More fakery,


_View: https://youtu.be/m9DtG-udrxg_


----------



## Skydog (Feb 11, 2021)

This is clearly not a new question/observation here, but I constantly search online for the total number of deaths in the US in 2020 and the same garbage results come up every time regardless of the search engine used. Everything is vague/not finalized yet. It’s too soon after all - still counting - don’t cha know? And of course every worthless article that pops up is heavily skewed by the C word - when I’m simply looking for the total official number of deaths regardless of cause - and I never include the Rona in my searches in the first place.

It’s the middle of Feb 2021 for crying out loud. When will they release an official number - inflatedly high or inconveniently low or whatever. Or does it already exist and I am just somehow missing it?


----------



## matematik (Feb 11, 2021)

Something I still can't work out is why Britain is being vaccinated faster than anywhere else in the Western world. The EU is feigning indignation at this, but it makes me think that's just to make it seem like it wasn't always part of the plan for the British to be the lab rats or otherwise the subjects of this "vaccine".

Likewise the restrictions seem to be become even harsher and ongoing, whereas many other Western countries seem to be rolling them back to a certain extent. Britain now certainly has among the harshest Covid restrictions in the world, possibly the harshest now.

Brexit seems to play into this as well, they are using Brexit as the excuse to explain why Britain has been able to approve more vaccines, while the EU has only approved Pfizer, hence much slower roll out. It all seems very suspicious.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Feb 11, 2021)

matematik said:


> Something I still can't work out is why Britain is being vaccinated faster than anywhere else in the Western world. The EU is feigning indignation at this, but it makes me think that's just to make it seem like it wasn't always part of the plan for the British to be the lab rats or otherwise the subjects of this "vaccine".
> 
> Likewise the restrictions seem to be become even harsher and ongoing, whereas many other Western countries seem to be rolling them back to a certain extent. Britain now certainly has among the harshest Covid restrictions in the world, possibly the harshest now.
> 
> Brexit seems to play into this as well, they are using Brexit as the excuse to explain why Britain has been able to approve more vaccines, while the EU has only approved Pfizer, hence much slower roll out. It all seems very suspicious.


I lived in the the UK in 1993 and used to call my work mates sheep back then. They were years ahead on the brainwashing program. This was years before I even knew what a conspiracy theory was. The British and other commonwealth countries have been part of the experiment for a long time. I couldn't live there long with all the cops, speed traps and cameras. The millions of cameras have affected them in the mind maybe. I was hoping the low income brits would rise up but I was left disappointed.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 11, 2021)

Vaccination rates in the media as as fake as the testing figures and the cases figures. Total bullshit made up for a reason or reasons we are not privy too. For all our information and speculations on here w remain essentially clueless as to who and why.

I've lived here my entire life and there has never been any sort of uprising whatsoeveratall for any reason.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 11, 2021)

This is definitely a reasonable assumption. What do you say about reports, videos etc, of damaged people from vax?


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 11, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Vaccination rates in the media as as fake as the testing figures and the cases figures. Total bullshit made up for a reason or reasons we are not privy too. For all our information and speculations on here w remain essentially clueless as to who and why.
> 
> I've lived here my entire life and there has never been any sort of uprising whatsoeveratall for any reason.


​



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 11, 2021)

From the Fall of the Cabal Sequel, Part 8. The usual NGO suspects are considered in vaccination programs in Africa and elsewhere. Similar to Corbett Report on same subject. Nice to hear European voices and brains at work behind this series.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 11, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> This is definitely a reasonable assumption. What do you say about reports, videos etc, of damaged people from vax?


Equally fake as far as I can tell.
Here's a short exchange, yes another, I had with another friend who I hadn't spoken to for around a year or so. I was walking past his allotment when the hailed me as he wanted to show me his stainless steel incinerator, his new old polytunnel etc. We got chatting about all sorts horticulture as we do and I asked him "So how are you with all this covid shit over the past year?"
He replied "Me I've had it. Well they tested me for it and said I was positive so you know what they told me?
To self isolate for fourteen days and that was it."
Me being nosey asked "What symptoms did you have?"
He replied. "Sore throat, cough and fever. Yes I know people are dying with it in hospital but I got through it."

The immediate thought that literally popped into my head when he described the symptoms was "FLU". Okay it could also be a bad cold as well more likely a bad cold as he didn't mention being exhausted and didn't have aching joints two things I experienced on both occasions I've had flu.

And that was it.

A friend of the good lady's who has copd and asthma went for her first vaccine, twas the pfizer concoction, last Saturday. She went to a hall (cannot remember which one) where there were rows of chairs laid out and rows of tables and chairs. The place was packed she said.
On arrival she gave her name and DOB to a masked individual who did not identify herself and she handed her a mask.
She has a necklace lanyard badge thingy from the NHS blessed be its name, which explicitly states that she is exempted from wearing a mask due to her respiratory conditions.
The masked individual was having none of that nonsense and insisted she must wear a mask. After another assertion that she was exempt and the badge was evidence to prove it she reluctantly wandered of and came back with a face visor. She then had to sit down for ten minutes in the row of chairs. The chairs were literally in rows not spaced 2metres apart.
The tables where other people were being stabbed in their arms were on open view and facing the rows of chairs. (Psychological manipulation thought I)
Her name was called and she moved up to the appointed table where another masked lady who did not identify herself asked her if she still wanted the jab.
Somewhat taken aback she replied well I'm here now so I might as well.

Stabbing over with the masked lady who stabbed her gave her a four page lealfet and told her to go and sit down for ten minutes. She left after a couple of minutes when the lady who stabbed her was engaged with another victim.

She didn't read the leaflet until she got home and yet it states right at the top she should have read through it prior to the stabbing. It specifically warns that if she is allergic to the active ingredient she should not have the stabbing. On checking the leaflets the active ingredient is the vaccine!

There is a MHRA statement upon the leaflet within a box which if anyone knows anything about the legalese liars and their world means the contents of the box are not part of anything written on the page without the box.

Her arm was numb later in the day and in the evening she threw up. Both side effects listed in the leaflet and she was supposed to report them to either a UK government website or pfizers website to aid them in establishing the safety aspects of this concoction. She didn't bother.
She was also given a nice colourful card to show she had had the first stabbing and the batch number was supposed to be written in, according to the leaflet, yet there was no batch number on the card.

Now colour me stupid or a bit thick here but surely people go to their doctors for vaccinations when wanting to go abroad not to some mass stabbing facility manned by people who don't identify themselves and seem incapable of thinking for themselves to boot.


----------



## Prolix (Feb 11, 2021)

A long but good video here on the swab and RNA vaccine.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 12, 2021)

A war with casualties:

"Daniel Best, a pharmaceutical executive who recently began working for the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services tasked with the goal of “lowering prescription drug prices” in the United States, was found dead with “multiple blunt force injuries” on November 1.

....his death has been ruled a “suicide.”"


----------



## Timeshifter (Feb 12, 2021)

Not sure if posted already. 

Human's cannot isolate it, but doggies can sniff it out.

2 words spring to mind, but I won't use them here

sniff sniff


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 12, 2021)

Who'd have guessed it?

_View: https://twitter.com/HugoGye/status/1360263088163946501_​


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 13, 2021)

Well at least we can see live music again, 

https://tv.gab.com/channel/davecull...s-and-climate-change-602671505ccd23fbbe7ecf7c


----------



## matematik (Feb 13, 2021)

I find it odd why the EU and many other countries are turning against the AstraZeneca/Oxford vaccine and openly stating that they doubt it's efficacy, claim it has worse side effects and are banning it from use in many cases. I don't believe any of the "vaccines" are safe or intended to do what they claim they do, so I find it odd why they are trying to single out AstraZeneca as the ineffective/bad vaccine. What's the agenda there?

My guess is that the globalists need one vaccine to be the scapegoat for all the bad side effects and deaths caused by this agenda to give credibility to the other vaccines and the vaccination programme in general. Also, the globalists don't like Brexit and the bad PR from this will be used to punish Britain and destroy the British economy, as well as keep Britain in indefinite lockdown much longer than most other countries because the main vaccine used here is obviously AstraZeneca, and when that is ruled totally ineffective and dangerous, that will mean in effect most British people won't be "vaccinated" and therefore lockdown can't be lifted.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 13, 2021)

Save for the fact the United Kingdom has been stabbing people with pfizers vaccine for weeks long before the AtoZ concoction appeared. Governments control all elections, all referendums, all figures relating to anything so government employees say and do whatever their masters tell them too.


----------



## matematik (Feb 13, 2021)

I notice the media in the UK is now trying to rile people up by claiming that illegal immigrants are being vaccinated before British people. Such obvious propaganda, trying to make people WANT and DEMAND the vaccine because they feel that they're being short-changed by the government and stolen from.

This is very blatant propaganda clearly intended to manipulate people on the political right, and play into their anxieties about mass immigration, because if "migrants" get it then they will demand it too. It's so cynical and blatant, I'm amazed more people don't see through it.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 13, 2021)

I didn't realize the extent of this desire until I saw "Channel 14 Vaccine News." Humerous, annoying and sad.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 13, 2021)

Sanity is alive and well. In Florida apparently. Huzzah!!!

_View: https://twitter.com/LilithAssyria/status/1360355055942131713_​


----------



## matematik (Feb 13, 2021)

I notice that an Oxford University panel have proclaimed Churchill and the British Empire as "worse than the Nazis", and I guess that's now "official" because Oxford say so.

I'm not sure how this fits in with the "Great Reset" exactly, but I find it interesting that as this agenda goes on and Britain seems to be subjected to increasingly harsh restrictions compared to Europe, that Britain and British history is also effectively being hung out to dry and made a pariah, even in comparison to Nazi Germany. I fear rough times are ahead for Britain, I don't think this country is going to fare well in this "New World". Well, no where really will (perhaps except China and allies) in the end but they're going to take down and destroy this country first, perhaps as symbolic of the "Old World" being destroyed to make way for the New.

It used to be the Germans who were the pariah race who had to continually apologise for their history and for being German, but now that status has been well and truly transferred to the British, especially English.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 14, 2021)

matematik said:


> It used to be the Germans who were the pariah race who had to continually apologise for their history and for being German, but now that status has been well and truly transferred to the British, especially English.



I'd read reasoning regarding the taking down of 'free' societies that I now refer to as the '3 Generation Rule'.

1st generation;

Works hard and sacrifices much for the future of their offspring. They buy a home which usually takes them a lifetime to pay off with all the amenities. They leave this to the 2nd generation.

2nd generation;

Already has a comfortable home so their attention is freed up to focus on making their own and their children's lives more comfortable, a good education, a cottage, travel and possibly some added hobbies and luxuries. They leave these to the 3rd generation.

3rd generation;

Now this generation is the first one to be feared by the PTB. They have all their comforts already, don't need to work in jobs they don't like, have good education and 'hobbies' (could include scientific pursuit). This is the generation most likely to be able to sit around the kitchen table and neighborhood barbecue and discuss why the world's going to shit right under their noses.

This is why there is either; 

And economic reset, and/or 

a world war after 3 generations. 

Naturally, the countries targeted are the places that are economically most well off and the people have the grand idea that they live in a democracy where things can be influenced and changed.

The communist countries are no threat at the moment as they are only entering their 2nd generation since the 'fall of communism' and you can still see the fear in the older generations, Germany is not a threat due to the fact that even though they are economically well off, they fear in them is overwhelming due to the continuous psy-op they've been under since the beginning of the century, so this leaves only the British Commonwealth countries where most of the most-outspoken truth seekers seem to originate from.

Unfortunately, according to this theory, the 4th generation will be the 1st.


----------



## irishbalt (Feb 14, 2021)

matematik said:


> I find it odd why the EU and many other countries are turning against the AstraZeneca/Oxford vaccine and openly stating that they doubt it's efficacy, claim it has worse side effects and are banning it from use in many cases. I don't believe any of the "vaccines" are safe or intended to do what they claim they do, so I find it odd why they are trying to single out AstraZeneca as the ineffective/bad vaccine. What's the agenda there?
> 
> My guess is that the globalists need one vaccine to be the scapegoat for all the bad side effects and deaths caused by this agenda to give credibility to the other vaccines and the vaccination programme in general. Also, the globalists don't like Brexit and the bad PR from this will be used to punish Britain and destroy the British economy, as well as keep Britain in indefinite lockdown much longer than most other countries because the main vaccine used here is obviously AstraZeneca, and when that is ruled totally ineffective and dangerous, that will mean in effect most British people won't be "vaccinated" and therefore lockdown can't be lifted.





Safranek said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > It used to be the Germans who were the pariah race who had to continually apologise for their history and for being German, but now that status has been well and truly transferred to the British, especially English.
> ...



That is an astute observation.  This is likely the strength in oral tradition and story telling.  Generations learn this way. It is literally a fight for survival against our predators, TPTB.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 15, 2021)

All Hail science and authority. We are delivered from Evil and are now immortals.



> Prime Minister Boris Johnson urged those eligible to receive the vaccine to come forward.
> "These jabs, these vaccines are safe, they are efficacious, *they will help protect you against disease and against death* and they're a wonderful thing to have - they help protect you, your family, your neighbours," Mr Johnson said.




Its quite sad to realise most people think these actors actually run society.

EDIT to add the link to the source Source


----------



## pushamaku (Feb 16, 2021)

*31 Reasons Why I Won't Take the Vaccine *



Weissman said:


> It's
> not a vaccine. A vaccine by definition provides immunity to a
> disease. This does not provide immunity to anything. In a
> best-case scenario, it merely reduces the chance of getting a severe
> ...



Source: ChananyaWeissman.com


----------



## matematik (Feb 16, 2021)

Another "new strain" found in the UK, with 33 cases of it reported to have been identified. 33, the Masonic number, what a coincidence.

Why are almost all these "new strains" being found in the UK? Is the aim to make Britain an international pariah? There's something very ritualistic about the whole thing.


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Feb 16, 2021)

My heart goes out to them. I hate to see how they’re toyed with and experimented on. They change the rules on them constantly, to drive them insane? Poor people =( 
They’re very strict here in Hungary, but it’s nowhere near as bad as what the people in the UK are going through.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 16, 2021)

more fake injections,

http://philosophers-stone.info/2021/02/16/itv-evening-news/


----------



## matematik (Feb 16, 2021)

I still think the end game is forcing people into cities, which is the Agenda 21/2030 plan. Eventually I suspect the idea of everyone living in densely populated megacities will be touted as the best way to control viruses and quickly achieve "herd immunity", if not as the only way. I also suspect that opportunity to travel outside of ones "megacity" region will be limited and subject to approval.

This has been the plan for years, although I assumed it would be done through so called "re-wilding" and forcing people off the land that way. I know some people would argue that right now the trend appears to be the opposite, that people are leaving the cities not going to them, but this is a short term effect I think.

I think the "elites" need a temporary exodus from the cities and the mass closure of office and other commercial space basically so former office and shop space can be converted into Agenda 21/2030 habitation blocks and the cities can be rebuilt in line with Agenda 21/2030, which is obviously much easier to do when less people live in them and there is less activity going on in them generally.

This is also why I think Boris Johnson in the UK approved HS2 between London and Birmingham (and due to be extended to Manchester and Leeds) despite huge public opposition and expectation that he would cancel it, because these cities, among others, are due to be the main Agenda 21/2030 megacities in the UK.

China is probably the blueprint for this I would say, they are already much further ahead with this Agenda 21/2030 megacities agenda than most Western countries are. They have already conducted large scale rural depopulation and have required internal migration permits to move around for many decades. China is now also at the forefront of the technocratic agenda with things like the Social Credit System and linked apps that can basically restrict citizens access to things and ability to travel in real time, and they also have widespread implementation of things like facial recognition cameras to enforce this.

I'd say the reason Britain is being targeted more than most by the lockdown and agenda is because British people are probably psychologically less in tune with the goals of Agenda 21/2030 than most continental Europeans. Like in many European countries it's already common to live in small apartments in the cities, the villages and countryside have already been largely deserted in many countries, whereas in Britain it's still in many cases more desirable to live in villages in the countryside than in towns and cities. Also British people have always been very opposed to things like biometric ID cards and attempts to implement this have always failed, whereas in most of Europe they have been the norm for many years.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Feb 16, 2021)

matematik said:


> I still think the end game is forcing people into cities, which is the Agenda 21/2030 plan. Eventually I suspect the idea of everyone living in densely populated megacities will be touted as the best way to control viruses and quickly achieve "herd immunity", if not as the only way. I also suspect that opportunity to travel outside of ones "megacity" region will be limited and subject to approval.
> 
> This has been the plan for years, although I assumed it would be done through so called "re-wilding" and forcing people off the land that way. I know some people would argue that right now the trend appears to be the opposite, that people are leaving the cities not going to them, but this is a short term effect I think.
> 
> ...



You are not stupid matematik
The final end game is a QR-code on your potato
And you must scan your potato before you can eat it
In other words independent farmers are criminals
And your country are only allowed to eat potatoes from China


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 17, 2021)

This is fun. Group, maskless, enters store.

Two Karens for the trophy case:






The eyes of mind control.





This an up-scale store in a very liberal, "educated," town. The reaction of "beautiful souls" as expected. Nonetheless, horrifying.


----------



## fega72 (Feb 17, 2021)

matematik said:


> I still think the end game is forcing people into cities...
> ...China is probably the blueprint for this I would say,


China is ready for this movement...


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 18, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/21WIRE/status/1362207157526093828/photo/1_

Edit to add this

_View: https://twitter.com/maturefinancier/status/1361977505641615360_

Second edit to add this purler.

_View: https://twitter.com/ez_dee/status/1362158660328259584_

​


----------



## 6079SmithW (Feb 18, 2021)

Because we're fucktard boomers with no capacity for critical thinking 

Lock down harder!


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 18, 2021)

And another one.

_View: https://twitter.com/timesuppeople/status/1361443878658740227_​
Short conversation at the local Co-op with a girl, she is in her mid twenties, who I have known for five or six years since she started working at the shop. Two days ago she was stood shoulder to shoulder with me in the shop telling me the tale of how she snapped her ankle just before Christmas and the blue mask she had on was up and down like a whores knickers. And a  customer whom she was serving.
So this came out of the blue this evening.

Her. Hello
Me Hello.
Chit chat with a lady customer about dogs with her mask again going up and down like whores knickers.  I joined in from over six feet away. Lady took a couple of steps towards me to choose her lottery cards I didn't move. She was very jovial. The n this happened.
Her  Would you move back to the blue circle?
Me  Why?
Her  You have to stay six feet away from other customers.
Me  But I am already six feet away. That blue circle is at least twelve feet away from the the one she is stood on.
Her  Can you just stand on he blue dot as they are checking the cameras.
I stepped back a step and then stepped forwards again.
The  lady Now then don't get this girl into trouble. It's the law.
Me  No it isn't its guidance.
The  lady. That's as maybe.
Me  Whoever marked these blue dots on the floor needs to get a tape measure as they are well over twelve feet apart.
The lady left.

Me  I'm sick of this nonsense. The lies all the lies.
Her Now then you grumpy old man see it's the management getting on our backs all the time .
(Not one other shop assistant has mentioned this at all since the rules changed over the Christmas period)
Me  I've had enough of the liars and their lies, There is no bloody virus. All this nonsense is insanity.
Her I was joking about being a grumpy old man.
Me  I figured that bit out. Come on hurry up let me get out of this madhouse.
Her Are you annoyed at me over what I said?
Me  No not annoyed at you pissed off with the liars.

As you can tell my composure fell away as I too lied. I was royally pissed off with her hypocrisy but I guess in the heat of the moment chose not to highlight it. As I tuned to leave I caught sight of another man around my age as bare faced as I was with an arm full of supplies. He caught my eye and gave me a big smile, which instantly put a whole new complexion on the encounter.
But my god.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 18, 2021)

Same story in Brazil,


_View: https://youtu.be/Vy1cSCY4-t8_


----------



## pushamaku (Feb 19, 2021)

Video of a discussion with Rocco Galliano regarding the legal measures being pursued against the Canadian government. Must watch.

​


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 19, 2021)

An interesting trinity from twitter land.

_View: https://twitter.com/crbarnes001/status/1361361199187779585_



_View: https://twitter.com/DarrenPlymouth/status/1362386350318698499_



_View: https://twitter.com/TheFreds/status/1362121074176065540_​
Plus one more, why not!


_View: https://twitter.com/JamesMelville/status/1362749107719319554_​


----------



## Silent Bob (Feb 19, 2021)

Just been listening to old music on youtube and stumbled across this one from 40 years ago, haven't heard it in years. It could have been written today based on our current situation, as many in the comments have said 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ2oXzrnti4_


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 19, 2021)

https://gab.com/RealRedElephants/posts/105749984603866895


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm starting to wonder if Karens are a special, unique "race." Any thoughts out there?


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 19, 2021)

This lady is the answer to The Karens.
https://twitter.com/GraceAnne_kelly​


> Reflecting on WTF moments. I’m ALLERGIC to PC bollix. I have a black belt in sarcasm. Twatter police after me.


----------



## matematik (Feb 20, 2021)

Apparently in many European countries the AstraZeneca vaccine is being boycotted in favour of Pfizer and Moderna, because it has worse side effects and a much higher percentage of people reporting side effects supposedly. Also quite a few countries are refusing to approve it at all, or only approving it on a limited basis.

I don't believe any of the vaccines are safe or do what they're claimed to do, so what is the agenda with singling out AstraZeneca as the "bad" one but saying that the others are perfectly safe and effective?


----------



## pushamaku (Feb 20, 2021)

matematik said:


> I don't believe any of the vaccines are safe or do what they're claimed to do, so what is the agenda with singling out AstraZeneca as the "bad" one but saying that the others are perfectly safe and effective?



Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## matematik (Feb 20, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe any of the vaccines are safe or do what they're claimed to do, so what is the agenda with singling out AstraZeneca as the "bad" one but saying that the others are perfectly safe and effective?
> ...



No, I don't get why they aren't just saying all the vaccines are equally safe and effective. Obviously it's the main one being rolled out in the UK, being a British vaccine. What is their agenda in sowing seeds of doubt about the AstraZeneca one abroad? Is it a geo-political propaganda move, playing on European Anglophobia to make them think being injected with poison is fine just so long as it's not British poison?

I get the sense that Oxford/AstraZeneca and by extension Britain generally is being set up as the scapegoat for the fallout from this and will be made a global pariah as a result.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 20, 2021)

matematik said:


> I don't get why they aren't just saying all the vaccines are equally safe and effective


In a word Confusion. It has been the ever present state of affairs since 19th March 2020 when CV1984 was downgraded from a High Consequence Infectious Disease that is still in effect today.


matematik said:


> Obviously it's the main one being rolled out in the UK, being a British vaccine.


I've looked and looked and there is no available information on the web about the numbers getting which specific vaccine. Lots of numbers by age, region etc but not a peep about which manufacturer is shipping more than others.
Again comes back to one word, Confusion.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 20, 2021)

matematik said:


> I get the sense that Oxford/AstraZeneca and by extension Britain generally is being set up as the scapegoat for the fallout from this and will be made a global pariah as a result.



I don't sense that at all. I think is just business as usual in England. 

The CDC, WHO and indirectly the WEF are the main proponents behind this, or to put it more correctly, the ones controlling those enterprises. The plans are country-specific (as stated in the earlier published Rockefeller Institute document), they basically adapt the restrictions to each country/culture.

Its seems clear to me that the main targets of the scheme are the big four EU countries of England, Germany, France and Italy. They are the ones who are being economically 'equalized'. Included are all British Commonwealth countries.




kd-755 said:


> I've looked and looked and there is no available information on the web about the numbers getting which specific vaccine. Lots of numbers by age, region etc but not a peep about which manufacturer is shipping more than others.
> Again comes back to one word, Confusion.



My hunch at this point based on current info is that by not providing that data, they can at a later time point the vaccine 'anomalies' to one specific vaccine, the scapegoat. This way, the others can remain 'respectable' and avoid public backlash.


----------



## matematik (Feb 20, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I've looked and looked and there is no available information on the web about the numbers getting which specific vaccine. Lots of numbers by age, region etc but not a peep about which manufacturer is shipping more than others.
> Again comes back to one word, Confusion.



Yeah there seems to be no info on that, they just say "the vaccine" as if it's all the same one. I would have assumed Oxford/AstraZeneca would be the main one, it being the British vaccine, but in reality that may not be the case at all.

Speaking objectively, it seems to me that the Pfizer and Moderna mRNA technology is a lot more untested and dangerous than the older and more conventional technology of the Oxford/AstraZeneca one. They know a lot of people are especially concerned about the safety of the mRNA vaccines, so they are running a propaganda campaign to cast doubt on Oxford/AstraZeneca specifically and manipulate people to actively favour the mRNA vaccines, which I suspect is the ones the globalists really want to inject people with.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 20, 2021)

Nothing to add to this fisking of the lunatics.




Edit to add


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Jd755 (Feb 20, 2021)

> It's fucking bollocks and I'm sick of it.



_View: https://twitter.com/Dempz8/status/1362729827858587652_​


----------



## Myrrinda (Feb 20, 2021)

What is happening:


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 20, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> This lady is the answer to The Karens.



Indeed.


----------



## pushamaku (Feb 21, 2021)

CV1984 "Vaccine" explanation for normies.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 21, 2021)

A Canadian speaks.
​


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 21, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> A Canadian speaks.
> ​



Do what I say not what I do....

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...down-breaking-drive-visit-Duke-Edinburgh.html


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 21, 2021)

51 percent of Americans would refuse or delay COVID vaccine, survey finds


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 21, 2021)

The Irish, statistically few in number and yet brave.

_View: https://twitter.com/thedaily_expose/status/1363514124898983940_​


----------



## matematik (Feb 21, 2021)

From what I've seen the Irish are even more zealous and fanatical Covid cultists than the English. Ireland is the last country I'd hold up as an example of standing up to this agenda.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 21, 2021)

matematik said:


> Ireland is the last country I'd hold up as an example of standing up to this agenda.


I didn't hold up a country I said Irish as the doctor, the footballer and  the lady on twitter I posted up above are all Irish and all are done with taking shit.


----------



## matematik (Feb 21, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > Ireland is the last country I'd hold up as an example of standing up to this agenda.
> ...



I got the impression you were saying the Irish as a whole are particularly brave and inclined to stand up to this agenda compared to say the English. There are prominent individuals in England who have spoken out against this.

Equally I've seen various examples of Irish people actively defending the restrictions imposed by their government and chastising Britain for not having as strict rules as they do. Sure there are some brave Irish individuals, but the Irish in general are braver than the English in opposing this agenda? I just don't see it. 

In fact, Ireland has imposed even stricter rules than England such as having police checkpoints between counties and only allowing people to travel within a 5km radius of their home. Even Boris Johnson hasn't dared impose such rules in England. I find people quite liberally throw around these accolades about the "brave" and "fighting" Irish, yet in reality I don't see that they're any better than the English.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 21, 2021)

Good grief too deep for me.  I need to have a lie down.


----------



## pushamaku (Feb 22, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> 51 percent of Americans would refuse or delay COVID vaccine, survey finds



They'll spray them instead.

https://childrenshealthdefense.org/...-chemical-air-treatment-covid-health-hazards/


----------



## Kamikaze (Feb 22, 2021)

This is well worth a watch.  It's a BBC program made by what was formally a good set of researchers who uncover fraud, theft, corruption etc at all levels of society and in business and government.  First broadcast in 1953, it is the world's longest-running news television program.  It seriously has a pretty good reputation for uncovering lies, deceit and dishonesty as an important investigative journalism body for the benefit of people and organisations in the UK.

The particular program below was made in response to the 'Ask the Experts' pod by doctors and Physicians from all over the world ie Dr Andrew Kaufman et al.  The lady who appears to be the chief investigator here is called a '*Specialist Disinformation Reporter'.*

Her first real comment in response to one of the doctors in the doctors pod is "This information is false, it's been produced to prey on our fears". Needless to say, she has no medical training whatsoever, but uses as a professor Liam Smeeth for most of 'her information'  This man works for the London School of medicine, an organisation that have received over £250 million from the Bill and Melinda gates foundation.    This fact was rather unsurprisingly missed out from this particular Panorama Research team for their program.  Needless to say, this program is awful, but the techniques being used on members of the public are rather interesting.  It's a shame that they have used the Panorama umbrella to produce this nonsense, which says to me the BBC and their controllers are so desperate to get their points over, that they are willing to sacrifice the reputation of what has generally been a well respected vehicle for journalism.

I love the comments on youtube, and have increasingly found people making more and more of their truthful, questioning and cutting comments on this platform against all the propaganda we are currently facing.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiGt_e58RIU_


*Here is the prompt response* from many of the same doctors to the Panorama program  named *'Ask the Experts 2'*. This pod is around an hour long, twice as long as their original pod, and contains more info and now more doctors. I don't believe we will be getting a response from the 'Disinformation reporter now working for Panorama. I would love to be wrong though, but facing up to this many doctors and winning the argument will need more puppets. How many medical puppets and puppet organisations are there?
*https://brandnewtube.com/watch/ask-...21-bbc-panorama-response_OvssgcJXMblheFt.html*​The comments on Brand new Tube for this pod are top quality, and there are some fascinating additions from the makers of this film ' Oracle'.  These comments are well worth reading.


----------



## matematik (Feb 22, 2021)

Apparently large numbers of people are boycotting the AstraZeneca vaccine in Germany and France, with hundreds of thousands of vials of it unused because people are refusing that specific vaccine. Apparently they want the Pfizer and Moderna mRNA ones instead.

What's the real story here? Are the French and Germans really only boycotting one specific vaccine, or is it a vaccine boycott in general?

My guess would be this is a typical example of "divide and conquer" petty nationalism to manipulate the proles in Germany and France and divert their attention away from the real problem, that being the safety of all vaccines and the authoritarian NWO being created, and play on the anti-Brexit and anti-English prejudices of many of the proles to make them see only the AstraZeneca vaccine as the problem, but would accept any other.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...caremongering-citizens-REFUSE-Oxford-jab.html


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 22, 2021)

I know its via Davidicke, nevertheless worth sharing. The Canadians again.  Better to not add superlatives to that.

*Conclusion *
It was noted at the outset that this case was, in large measure, a repeat of the one put before Arbitrator Hayes. It is not, therefore, surprising that there is an identical outcome. Ultimately, I agree with Arbitrator Hayes: “There is scant scientific evidence concerning asymptomatic transmission, and, also, scant scientific evidence of the use of masks in reducing the transmission of the virus to patients” (at para. 329). To be sure, there is another authority on point, and the decision in that case deserves respect. But it was a different case with a completely different evidentiary focus. It is not a result that can be followed. 53 One day, an influenza vaccine like MMR may be developed, one that is close to 100% effective. To paraphrase Dr. Gardam, if a better vaccine and more robust literature about influenza-specific patient outcomes were available, the entire matter might be appropriately revisited. For the time being, however, the case for the VOM policy fails and the grievances allowed. I find St. Michael’s VOM policy contrary to the collective agreement and unreasonable. St. Michael’s is required, immediately, to rescind its VOM policy. I remain seized with respect to the implementation of this award

Source

Edit to add.
Who remembers Ottawans D.I.S.C.O?

Well there's the 2021 remix.

_View: https://twitter.com/Brereton_N/status/1363902058013859845_​


----------



## matematik (Feb 22, 2021)

I do wonder if these different competing vaccines are part of the plan for WW3, to turn UK, Europe, US, China, Russia, etc, against each other and blame each others' vaccines for the fallout. I get the sense that all the UK vs EU stuff over the AstraZeneca vaccine is the early stages of this, sowing distrust and division between major countries when really they're all part of the same globalist agenda and all equally dangerous.


----------



## dreamtime (Feb 22, 2021)

matematik said:


> I do wonder if these different competing vaccines are part of the plan for WW3, to turn UK, Europe, US, China, Russia, etc, against each other and blame each others' vaccines for the fallout. I get the sense that all the UK vs EU stuff over the AstraZeneca vaccine is the early stages of this, sowing distrust and division between major countries when really they're all part of the same globalist agenda and all equally dangerous.



This operation is so sophisticated and has so many layers of distraction, that we still don't know what the primary objective is. We have never seen such a sophisticated psy-op before.


----------



## Magnetic (Feb 22, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > I do wonder if these different competing vaccines are part of the plan for WW3, to turn UK, Europe, US, China, Russia, etc, against each other and blame each others' vaccines for the fallout. I get the sense that all the UK vs EU stuff over the AstraZeneca vaccine is the early stages of this, sowing distrust and division between major countries when really they're all part of the same globalist agenda and all equally dangerous.
> ...


In the British series Utopia which has a barrel full of Covert 19(84) virus outbreak preprogramming. The goal is multifaceted:  the first is sterility, another is a triggering a disease called Deels which  is a neural degeneration disease which can only be treated by the big pharmas and the third is a hidden death vector to attack certain races...I wonder which ones


----------



## matematik (Feb 22, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > I do wonder if these different competing vaccines are part of the plan for WW3, to turn UK, Europe, US, China, Russia, etc, against each other and blame each others' vaccines for the fallout. I get the sense that all the UK vs EU stuff over the AstraZeneca vaccine is the early stages of this, sowing distrust and division between major countries when really they're all part of the same globalist agenda and all equally dangerous.
> ...



Something else I find odd is how China and Russia's vaccination programme is almost non-existent despite the fact they are manufacturing and exporting vaccines to other countries. That in itself seems like a potential catalyst for WW3, like they knew the vaccines were dangerous but still encouraged other countries to use them to make money and increase their position internationally by weakening other countries with the Covid lockdowns and vaccine agenda.

Obviously I'm not suggesting this is solely a Chinese/Russian plot and that Western governments are innocent victims, they're all in on the NWO, but that is how it will be framed in preparation for WW3 and stir up support in Western countries for war.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## dreamtime (Feb 23, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> View attachment 6846​



There's no connection between Moderna and IG Farben. The other claims are questionable as well.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 23, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> There's no connection between Moderna and IG Farben.


Maybe not, maybe there is. 
Moderna is a classic example of a company that is not what it purports to be doing something different to what we are told its doing. Just read its very sparse wiki page,. the connections it garnered, the personalities.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moderna
And the man alleged to be the source of the mrna 'work' has an eerily similar background and life to the architects and inventors of yesteryear. Poor.working class beginning but overcame that for a life of fortune and fantastic achievements and another sparse wiki page.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derrick_Rossi
Either way these concoctions may wear the label vaccine but they are anything but as the CV1984 virus/virus particle/protein spikes have not been proven to exist.
IG Farben and Moderna are of the same stable, the prime meddlers in human physiology and behaviour aka the authority cult, the World Order.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 23, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 6846​
> ...


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 23, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> There's no connection between Moderna and IG Farben. The other claims are questionable as well.


I will check a bit further.


Citezenship said:


> Safranek said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not aware of these connections but let's clarify that Zyklon-B was not used as a "the primary gas used to kill millions during the Holocaust"
> ...


So it seems to be very tenuous connections but yet the veracity of the "debunking" of these claims leaves me with a bad taste, the first four pages of google all taken up with the usual suspects, snopes, fact checker, NYT et al.


----------



## matematik (Feb 23, 2021)

Sounds like Prince Philip is at death's door. Interesting that he once said he wants to come back as a killer virus to wipe out large amounts of humanity. I wonder if symbolically this fits in with the "third wave" and even deadlier virus that Bill Gates has "warned" of? All their agendas, symbolism and predictive programming are planned decades in advance.


----------



## pushamaku (Feb 24, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> In the British series Utopia which has a barrel full of Covert 19(84) virus outbreak preprogramming. The goal is multifaceted:  the first is sterility, another is a triggering a disease called Deels which  is a neural degeneration disease which can only be treated by the big pharmas and the third is a hidden death vector to attack certain races...I wonder which ones



All of the above can be accomplished with mRNA vaccines gene therapy.

While it cannot change your DNA directly, it can do so indirectly with today's known biotech especially in light of the follow up shots.. The mRNA could be encoded to produce a CRISPR-Cas9 enzyme which is a documented tool for gene editing.

https://www.yourgenome.org/facts/what-is-crispr-cas9https://ccr.cancer.gov/news/article/a-novel-mRNA-modification-may-impact-the-human-genetic-code
And I suspect they have undisclosed biotech that may be years ahead of even that vector. We all know the PTB are just salivating to bring about absolute control and management of what they believe is somehow rightfully their 'herd' and what better way than to cull and rewire to their specifications.



dreamtime said:


> This operation is so sophisticated and has so many layers of distraction, that we still don't know what the primary operative is. We have never seen such a sophisticated psy-op before.



On the other hand I also suspect that this may just be part of massive long con, and the COVID thing just being used as a catalyst to hijack the natural awakening of the populace only to trap them in a false awakening.  Gates, Klaus, Biden, etc are playing their part as the "villain protagonist" while others like Trump/Q, Putin, Assange, Snowden, etc. are projected as the good guys at least to the group that needs a little more attention as the leftists are already done for it would seem.

Some major events/scandals may come about to uncover the 'swamp' and some new "saviour" administation would rise up to drain said swamp. The show may be so convincing as to even blur age old polarizations, borders, etc., with "one ring to unite rule them all" (couldn't resist that reference lol).

These parasites are masters of deception and know that the only way 'change' can happen is if the people accept it willingly. This change to come may seem altruistic on its surface and may well be dandy at the beginning but... Yes I realize this all sounds like the biblical Antichrist narrative...


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 24, 2021)

Ahem!



> Not a single case of influenza has been detected by public health officials in England for the past seven weeks, with infection rates at historic lows amid the ongoing Covid-19 restrictions.



Bet you didn't see that coming!



> Thousands of swab samples are processed and analysed by scientists at Public Health England (PHE) every week to survey the prevalence of different respiratory diseases in the population.
> But of the 685,243 samples that have been reviewed at PHE’s laboratories since the first week of January, not a single one has tested positive for influenza.



It's all about the data don't forget.



> Dr Vanessa Saliba, head of flu at PHE, told _The Independent_: “The decrease in flu cases this year is likely due to changes in our behaviour, such as social distancing, face coverings and handwashing, as well as the reduction in international travel.
> “In England, more than 15 million people receive the flu jab every year, which helps protect them from flu and also stops them spreading it to others.
> “This season’s immunisation programme is on track to be the most successful ever, with the highest levels of vaccine uptake recorded for those 65 years and over, 2- and 3-year-olds and healthcare workers.”



Source

PROGRAMMED indeed Dr Saliba!

I've had flu twice in my life. Never went near a doctor, never took a flu test and never had nor never will have a flu jab so I am not data, thank god for small mercies!


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Feb 24, 2021)

I have only one question.
Why the need for so many different vaccines? Russia just approved its 3rd one. Why not make more of the Sputnik, the 1st one? They say it’s safe and it works. So why the need for two other new ones that are different, yet promise the same safe and effective results? 
Any ideas?
https://english.alarabiya.net/coron...now-about-Russia-s-Sputnik-V-COVID-19-vaccine


----------



## matematik (Feb 24, 2021)

Fortuna Fled said:


> I have only one question.
> Why the need for so many different vaccines? Russia just approved its 3rd one. Why not make more of the Sputnik, the 1st one? They say it’s safe and it works. So why the need for two other new ones that are different, yet promise the same safe and effective results?
> Any ideas?
> https://english.alarabiya.net/coron...now-about-Russia-s-Sputnik-V-COVID-19-vaccine



I suspect it's a diversion tactic, to account for the deaths and ill health by having multiple different vaccines and manipulating people to blame certain vaccines for the problem, or certain countries, rather than the vaccination programme and NWO agenda as a whole which is where people should be pointing the finger.

This seems to be the tract the EU is taking, especially Germany and France. They have been saying the Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine is bad, and manipulating their people to insist on having the Pfizer or Moderna ones instead. Apparently Germans and French have been cancelling appointments in huge numbers if they find out it's the AstraZeneca one and not Pfizer or Moderna. This sounds like pure political and nationalistic manipulation. I think they've done this to counter and manipulate their anti-vax movement, to make it about a certain vaccine and/or country rather than the safety of vaccines as a whole.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 24, 2021)

A hint as to the reason for this scam being run?
This bloke lives in Bulgaria.
Tada!
* The International Vaccinated List*

*
View: https://twitter.com/Holbornlolz/status/1364236696922034181*​
A couple of questions.
What organisation is holding the database ergo owning the data?
How do they ask for consent?
When was this database built and by which corporation?

EDIT to add this curvy data.


_View: https://twitter.com/jhnhellstrom/status/1364206316722524162_

​


----------



## Prolix (Feb 24, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > This operation is so sophisticated and has so many layers of distraction, that we still don't know what the primary operative is. We have never seen such a sophisticated psy-op before.
> ...



Yeah, that seems to be the _very_ Christian take Probably Alexandra has (ISTR I first found her via the old forum). Even someone like Ben Fulford, whose information blows every which way according to which source is feeding him which line that week, habitually returns to the idea of one (positive) faction replacing another but spinning it in a globally beneficial way.


----------



## matematik (Feb 24, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> These parasites are masters of deception and know that the only way 'change' can happen is if the people accept it willingly. This change to come may seem altruistic on its surface and may well be dandy at the beginning but... Yes I realize this all sounds like the biblical Antichrist narrative...



I do wonder if they'll portray the NWO as an organic "conspiracy theorist/truther" revolution, and most will go along with it because they've been vindicated on things like opposing the lockdowns, vaccines, etc, but only because the Covid agenda was intended to polarise people and be toppled by design, along with the current system. I also suspect the likes of Bill Gates and Big Pharma will be portrayed as representatives of the old evil capitalist system that needs replacing. This also seems to have significantly eroded concepts of race and nationality already, with people increasingly likely to side and identify with those who share their views on this than based on any other factor, which has always been essentially one of the main aims of the NWO.

This definitely fits in with the Antichrist narrative I think, as the bible says that most will worship the Antichrist and I think it's beyond doubt that many biblical narratives, among other things, are part of the globalists' playbook. I'm sure most "truthers" believe that Bill Gates or someone similar will be the "Antichrist", but that is way too obvious and predictable. In reality it'll probably be someone they see as "their guy" promoting their beliefs, and in my experience "truthers" can be quite Cult-like in their following of certain personalities. Like how Assange and Snowden strikes me as an obvious shills and NWO agents, yet I would say most of the "truther" movement wholeheartedly support these people and believe them to be genuine, and are hostile towards any view to the contrary.


----------



## Magnetic (Feb 24, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> Magnetic said:
> 
> 
> > In the British series Utopia which has a barrel full of Covert 19(84) virus outbreak preprogramming. The goal is multifaceted:  the first is sterility, another is a triggering a disease called Deels which  is a neural degeneration disease which can only be treated by the big pharmas and the third is a hidden death vector to attack certain races...I wonder which ones
> ...


Yes the Protocols say that they will engineer chaos which will undermine every institution and political leaders, institute nihilist attacks on society, destroy religion as a belief system and then as if by a miracle a leadership will arise and the people will beg them to take power.  They will be the true satanic elite, but they will be dressed as saviors.


Fortuna Fled said:


> I have only one question.
> Why the need for so many different vaccines? Russia just approved its 3rd one. Why not make more of the Sputnik, the 1st one? They say it’s safe and it works. So why the need for two other new ones that are different, yet promise the same safe and effective results?
> Any ideas?
> https://english.alarabiya.net/coron...now-about-Russia-s-Sputnik-V-COVID-19-vaccine


The vaccines are like a weapon with parts that will fit together in subsequent shots to create "unintended" consequences.  The first shot may lower fertility.  The second may seem to do nothing but the third may combine with the second shot trigger a disease like Deels, a neural disease that can only be managed by Big Pharma as a cash cow:  as long as you take it you live but if you can't afford it then you become damaged and die.


----------



## Six (Feb 24, 2021)

> Yes the Protocols say that they will engineer chaos which will undermine every institution and political leaders, institute nihilist attacks on society, destroy religion as a belief system and then as if by a miracle a leadership will arise and the people will beg them to take power. They will be the true satanic elite, but they will be dressed as saviors.



This should be hanging on a wall on every house for the next 30 years.


----------



## matematik (Feb 24, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> The vaccines are like a weapon with parts that will fit together in subsequent shots to create "unintended" consequences. The first shot may lower fertility. The second may seem to do nothing but the third may combine with the second shot trigger a disease like Deels, a neural disease that can only be managed by Big Pharma as a cash cow: as long as you take it you live but if you can't afford it then you become damaged and die.



Surely even the most unaware people would start to realise they'd been conned if some years after having the vaccine they develop a serious neurological disorder that can only be managed by Big Pharma drugs, whereas those who refused it presumably would not? I'm not convinced that people removed of all hope would just passively be cash cows for Big Pharma when it's Big Pharma that damaged them in the first place.

Wouldn't that just make people completely hopeless and angry, which would likely result in a violent uprising that would bring the whole rotten lot crashing down? I'd have thought the "elites" would want to avoid such an outcome, unless the total destruction of this current civilisation is what they want and they are now at the point of trying to actively provoke the masses to do it?


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 24, 2021)

Meanwhile in Lebanon.

_View: https://twitter.com/pcrclaims/status/1363553105405759489_​


----------



## matematik (Feb 24, 2021)

Doesn't surprise me that Lebanon is under particular attack, fits in with the Zionists' Greater Israel agenda.


----------



## Magnetic (Feb 24, 2021)

matematik said:


> Magnetic said:
> 
> 
> > The vaccines are like a weapon with parts that will fit together in subsequent shots to create "unintended" consequences. The first shot may lower fertility. The second may seem to do nothing but the third may combine with the second shot trigger a disease like Deels, a neural disease that can only be managed by Big Pharma as a cash cow: as long as you take it you live but if you can't afford it then you become damaged and die.
> ...


They don't care if a few percent know of their plans.  Look how long they have bamboozled the entire world with their media-pharmaceutical-government complex.  The book by WEC's chairman The Great Reset lays it out baldly.  You will own nothing and be happy.  You will be locked down.  You will be a feudal slave and subject to their every whim.  They have destroyed the small businesses of the world.  They have closed the schools and kept hospitals closed because of the "pandemic".  They do not fear the masses.


----------



## matematik (Feb 24, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > Magnetic said:
> ...



Something I find strange is that according to the current vaccination statistics, China and Russia are not vaccinating their own people despite manufacturing and exporting vaccines to other countries, and also according to Deagel's 2025 population forecast, China and Russia are not predicted to suffer any significant population loses, while countries like the UK and US are predicted to suffer a 70-80% population reduction, and those are both countries with among the highest vaccination rates.

So if there's any truth to Deagel's forecast, it seems that the Chinese and Russians have been chosen by the "elites" to survive more or less intact, while the West especially the Anglosphere is to be utterly destroyed. Why have the Russians and Chinese been chosen to survive? Perhaps they see them as more hive like, more obedient, lower state of development so expect less, less questioning of authority? I guess the elites must regard them as more amenable and malleable to the NWO and fundamentally better and more reliable worker bees to keep around?


----------



## Prolix (Feb 24, 2021)

I don't think I'd read Deagle's updated disclaimer (as of 25/09/20), which seems to be one part recognising hoaxery and on the other bigging up nuclear war. And if you go purely by the vax stats as correlative to Deagle, well Israel should be toast, rather than suffering a mere 54% drop.


----------



## freygeist (Feb 24, 2021)

matematik said:


> So if there's any truth to Deagel's forecast, it seems that the Chinese and Russians have been chosen by the "elites" to survive more or less intact, while the West especially the Anglosphere is to be utterly destroyed. Why have the Russians and Chinese been chosen to survive? Perhaps they see them as more hive like, more obedient, lower state of development so expect less, less questioning of authority? I guess the elites must regard them as more amenable and malleable to the NWO and fundamentally better and more reliable worker bees to keep around?




Yeah this i great point, think of how the chinese and russian people were "prepared" with communism. Like you say, the unruly parts of the russian and chinese people have already been killed, and the rest could never really recover from this trauma. This happened to some extent to the western world also, we are only a former shadow of our ancestors, but in no way comparable to the bestiality that was communism.


----------



## matematik (Feb 24, 2021)

Looks like the British government and media are pre-empting problems with the vaccine supply chain. Maybe this is the next excuse to keep the lockdown running, saying that lockdown can't be lifted because they can't get any vaccines?

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9294749/What-Britains-Covid-vaccine-slowdown.html


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 24, 2021)

Do click through to the models but don't laugh.

_View: https://twitter.com/fact_covid/status/1363894948731498497_​


----------



## matematik (Feb 25, 2021)

Apparently Germany has 1.2 million AstraZeneca jabs unused because Germans will only have the Pfizer and Moderna ones. Is this for real, are Germans actually that daft that they don't want to be injected with British poison yet are happy to be injected with American, and presumably Russian and Chinese poison?

I have to wonder what hope there is anywhere with petty, nationalist charged stupidity like that. Maybe a lot of Germans still think the war is on? They probably think Bomber Harris knocked it up in his lab.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9298717/French-vaccination-drive-slow-prevent-wave.html


----------



## Skydog (Feb 25, 2021)

Both of my parents are scheduled for their jabs tomorrow. My dad is 71 and my mom is 70. My mom has pretty late stage Alzheimer’s with my dad as primary (i.e. really only) caretaker - she still lives at home with him for the time being - but the clock is likely ticking pretty fast on that front based on her current condition. Clearly she is not in a position to say yes or no to anything - let alone experimental mRNA nano tech. Sadly, she just follows my dad around the house all day and only takes direction from him - she can’t be left alone at all anymore.

I’ve tried many times to have him reconsider the jab - sent him lots of great info sourced right here in this very thread. Thanks to everyone who has contributed from the bottom of my heart. 

He called me this morning to say that after much consideration - including all the mainstream and non-mainstream / VAERS death stats, info, videos, warnings etc. I’ve sent him - they are proceeding to get their shots tomorrow anyways. 

He doesn’t even know which brand (P / M) they are getting - whatever they have in stock tomorrow he said. Poison is as poison does I guess.

I knew I would never change his mind - his neighbor is a Doctor who said it’s safe (and has allegedly gotten it himself) vs. his son (ie me) who has never been to medical school. Checkmate. 

The worst part is that we (me, my wife & 3 young girls - his only grand children) live an hour away and have been visiting them almost non stop each and every Sunday since this epic C-harade began a year ago to help out / give him a break watching my mom for a few hours. 

In a situation where grandparents are lucky enough to see their grandkids in person on a regular basis (maskless as well for the most part - which I am very proud of as I’m sure what’s left of my mom’s Alzheimer’s addled brain must be like why the eff are all these idiots around town wearing stupid masks each and every day...what the hell happened to society!) - the sad irony is that the almighty Vax may actually result in my parents seeing LESS of their grandkids as opposed to more - depending on how poisonous it actually turns out to be. 

Only time will tell.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 25, 2021)

Skydog. If I may make so bold, you have done all you can. I salute you and your bravery in sharing with us.


----------



## Skydog (Feb 25, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Skydog. If I may make so bold, you have done all you can. I salute you and your bravery in sharing with us.


I am not on any traditional social media (except YT if that counts) and this is the only forum I actively participate in. Perhaps my last post was a smidge over the sharing line, but what can I say? I just feel comfortable here in our cozy little club!


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 25, 2021)

Skydog said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > Skydog. If I may make so bold, you have done all you can. I salute you and your bravery in sharing with us.
> ...


Not at all, the more info that we can accumulate the more informed decisions we can make of our own!


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 25, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Not at all, the more info that we can accumulate the more informed decisions we can make of our own!


What he said.
And.
Bravery really is the only option.


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Feb 25, 2021)

Skydog said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > Skydog. If I may make so bold, you have done all you can. I salute you and your bravery in sharing with us.
> ...


Skydog, my heart goes out to you and I wish you the best. As kd-755 said, you’ve tried, and that’s all you can do. I’m terribly sad for your mom, but mostly for your dad who has the enormous burden of caring for her, and I bet this was a very hard decision for him to take. Maybe, just maybe, they will be okay. There has to be some mercy left for good people with kind hearts.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 25, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> They do not fear the masses.



Or more accurately, they don't fear masses of sheep. Now if those masses were wolves... and this leads us to what stolen history is about.


Skydog said:


> Both of my parents are scheduled for their jabs tomorrow. My dad is 71 and my mom is 70. My mom has pretty late stage Alzheimer’s with my dad as primary (i.e. really only) caretaker - she still lives at home with him for the time being - but the clock is likely ticking pretty fast on that front based on her current condition. Clearly she is not in a position to say yes or no to anything - let alone experimental mRNA nano tech. Sadly, she just follows my dad around the house all day and only takes direction from him - she can’t be left alone at all anymore.
> 
> I’ve tried many times to have him reconsider the jab - sent him lots of great info sourced right here in this very thread. Thanks to everyone who has contributed from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ...



I sympathize with you as I am experiencing the same situation with my uncle and aunt. My aunt got the jab already, she's been bedridden since, and my uncle is still going for his despite all the info I have been presenting to him.


----------



## matematik (Feb 26, 2021)

Now the Queen has implored people to get vaccinated, saying they're "selfish" if they don't. Meanwhile Queen of Germany Mutti Merkel has publicly stated she will not take the Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine yesterday. So just what is going on here? Oxford/AstraZeneca good enough for Brits but not for Germans and other Europeans? 

I still think the British are clearly the real target here, apparently along with other Anglo countries like the US judging by their vaccination stats.

www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9301373/Queen-intervenes-vaccine-rollout-encourage-Britons-jabbed.html


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 26, 2021)

The game in play, all the time.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 26, 2021)

https://www.cps.gov.uk/cps/news/januarys-coronavirus-review-findings
Source 
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/every-sin...7hgBAHg4L2cwuis8leHBQcAd-D2FF8zY&guccounter=2
That is a shocking admission.


----------



## matematik (Feb 26, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> https://www.cps.gov.uk/cps/news/januarys-coronavirus-review-findings
> Source
> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/every-sin...7hgBAHg4L2cwuis8leHBQcAd-D2FF8zY&guccounter=2
> That is a shocking admission.



This makes me more inclined to think this whole agenda is intended to unravel by design and result in a big public backlash against the corrupt system, Big Pharma and "capitalism" and against establishment "fall guys" like Bill Gates and George Soros, at which point they'll usher in the NWO as being the solution.

I don't believe that establishment and judicial system is that hapless and incompetent that they would carry out hundreds of prosecutions incorrectly, I think they've done that deliberately to discredit the system and set it up for a public backlash and collapse. Or perhaps to imply that the English legal system itself is fundamentally sound and fair, it's the people in power administrating it who are the problem? I wouldn't be surprised if they intend to retain English law as the basis of the NWO system, so they would want to imply that it is a fair and effective legal system even if the current overall system is not.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 26, 2021)

A good news story, much better than running a book on what is coming next which is what the media of all definitions is on with. Canada again!

_View: https://twitter.com/BreesAnna/status/1365251907942555649_​


----------



## Myrrinda (Feb 26, 2021)

My Mom (64), works at the hospital, got the Astrazeneca yesterday. So far no side effects, the docs gave her a tip: take Paracetamol 4 hours before and after. 
The older ones who got it had little to no reaction, the ones in their beginning 20s didnt feel well but now they are all fine and working again (one called in sick at the beginning of the week).
They started vaxing the employees weeks ago, my Mom explicitly didn't want the other one (mRna stuff) and waited for Astra (her doctor friends say Astra is like a normal vaccine like for example for measles, not like this shit that has to be cold etc.). The first ones to get the other vaccine were sick for days, even doctors. 

Mom said one of the family has to be able to go places in case they don't let us unvaccinated ones into shops or something (they never threatened to do that here, it's my Mom's own idea. She also tells me to watch regular news sometimes in order to know what the normal people are being brainwashed with. Don't worry she's cool).


----------



## Timeshifter (Feb 27, 2021)

Covid toes....




> COVID can make the body attack itself. Medical imaging shows the results.



Toes


----------



## matematik (Feb 27, 2021)

I wonder if the "vaccine" is a race specific bioweapon intended to cause infertility in white people. Judging by the endless non-white mass immigration that has taken place continuously over decades (and is still taking place despite the "lockdown"), and constant miscegenation propaganda in advertising it can only be concluded that the powers that be don't really want white people around. It's odd how this "pandemic" also coincides with a huge increase in BLM anti-white agitation especially in the US and UK, the two countries with the biggest vaccination programmes, and how the authorities made no effort to stop violent BLM riots, encouraged them in fact, despite the fact they come down like a ton of bricks on any white person even slightly breaking the rules.

A lot has been said by the British government and in the British media that blacks and other "ethnic minorities" (despite the fact whites are less than 10% of the world population) should be given priority for the "jab" over white people, but I wonder if this is deliberate misdirection, to make white people think that they can't be the target because non-whites are seemingly being given priority, a double bluff.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Mar 1, 2021)

matematik said:


> I wonder if the "vaccine" is a race specific bioweapon intended to cause infertility in white people. Judging by the endless non-white mass immigration that has taken place continuously over decades (and is still taking place despite the "lockdown"), and constant miscegenation propaganda in advertising it can only be concluded that the powers that be don't really want white people around. It's odd how this "pandemic" also coincides with a huge increase in BLM anti-white agitation especially in the US and UK, the two countries with the biggest vaccination programmes, and how the authorities made no effort to stop violent BLM riots, encouraged them in fact, despite the fact they come down like a ton of bricks on any white person even slightly breaking the rules.
> 
> A lot has been said by the British government and in the British media that blacks and other "ethnic minorities" (despite the fact whites are less than 10% of the world population) should be given priority for the "jab" over white people, but I wonder if this is deliberate misdirection, to make white people think that they can't be the target because non-whites are seemingly being given priority, a double bluff.


As part of the great replacement which everyone will deny is taking place and you are racist for even suggesting? White people are being systematically displaced right now in Europe as planned.


----------



## matematik (Mar 1, 2021)

Knowncitizen said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the "vaccine" is a race specific bioweapon intended to cause infertility in white people. Judging by the endless non-white mass immigration that has taken place continuously over decades (and is still taking place despite the "lockdown"), and constant miscegenation propaganda in advertising it can only be concluded that the powers that be don't really want white people around. It's odd how this "pandemic" also coincides with a huge increase in BLM anti-white agitation especially in the US and UK, the two countries with the biggest vaccination programmes, and how the authorities made no effort to stop violent BLM riots, encouraged them in fact, despite the fact they come down like a ton of bricks on any white person even slightly breaking the rules.
> ...



Do you think the goals of the pandemic/vaccine agenda are directly related to white genocide or a concurrent and separate agenda?

Another possibility I wondered is that the aim is to divide native Europeans up even more than they already are, to divide society up even more into non-racial groups like pro-vax and anti-vax, pro-lockdown and anti-lockdown, etc, the theory being that race and nationality will become irrelevant with all these different competing factions and hence more psychologically accepting of the no borders NWO.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Mar 1, 2021)

matematik said:


> Knowncitizen said:
> 
> 
> > matematik said:
> ...


The outcome from the vaccine is yet to be seen but I suspect either it targets a certain race or it is just a means of further sickening people towards the depopulation agenda as a whole.
They are trying to take away traditions and nationalities so they can make Europe a big people farm rather than separate pens. By flooding the country with refugees and poor immigrants causes the government services to get strained, taxes go up, tax payers foot bill, prices go up, wages go down, streets get unsafe, ghettos crop up, sharia law starts forcing native people that have lived for centuries in the area to live in fear.  The end goal is to divide the population mentally and isolate each person from the other. People in fear and isolation are controllable and buy lots of goods. It's all written in that "fake" book the the Zionists deny is real.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 1, 2021)

*Our mRNA Medicines – The ‘Software of Life’*
When we have a concept for a new mRNA medicine and begin research, fundamental components are already in place.

Generally, the only thing that changes from one potential mRNA medicine to another is the coding region – the actual genetic code that instructs ribosomes to make protein. Utilizing these instruction sets gives our investigational mRNA medicines a software-like quality. We also have the ability to combine different mRNA sequences encoding for different proteins in a single mRNA investigational medicine.

We are leveraging the flexibility afforded by our platform and the fundamental role mRNA plays in protein synthesis to pursue mRNA medicines for a broad spectrum of diseases.

source, mRNA Platform: Drug Discovery & Development - Moderna

This is windows(micro-soft) for the body, mind and soul.

Just like that monopoly I am guessing this is the real function of the vaccines, to tie/buy into some kind of licensing/copyright/ownership deal not to mention the opportunities for complete control under threat of exclusion from said system.

Has it got anything to do with health?, I very much doubt it as there is no prophet in healthy individuals.


----------



## fega72 (Mar 1, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> This is windows(micro-soft) for the body, mind and soul.



The bad news is, human body (at the moment...) is missing the most important windows computer feature: ctrl+alt+del 
Once you let them to install the new OS there is no way back. No option to "downgrade" or "reinstall" the original version. But sadly most people can't wait to get this upgrade.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Mar 1, 2021)

5G Communications will link with the nanobots in you. Skynetglobal is coming. Piss the government off and boom, cancer.
Oh and with the patents I have seen, full mind control and memory retrieval. If you commit a crime and view it as you do it they will be able to prosecute you based on you giving evidence against yourself, lol we are fucked and I need more weed.


----------



## matematik (Mar 1, 2021)

Matt Hancock says the UK will be "a very different world" in a few months time. Sounds ominous and rather sinister, a "Brave New World" I'm guessing.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-thanks-Covid-vaccines-Hancock-JVT-claim.html


Knowncitizen said:


> 5G Communications will link with the nanobots in you. Skynetglobal is coming. Piss the government off and boom, cancer.
> Oh and with the patents I have seen, full mind control and memory retrieval. If you commit a crime and view it as you do it they will be able to prosecute you based on you giving evidence against yourself, lol we are fucked and I need more weed.



What I find odd is why there is supposedly a big difference in the vaccines, like the Pfizer vaccine seems to be the more unknown one, associated with nano tech, etc, while the AstraZeneca one is supposedly more conventional. That's if what they're even saying about either vaccine is true, they could well both be exactly the same thing and the claim they are different is just part of the narrative and diversion.

Then there's the Russian and Chinese vaccines, but that's undoubtedly just part of the Hegelian dialectic, to make people think that this couldn't possibly be a globalist NWO agenda because Russia/China and the West are supposedly enemies.


----------



## fega72 (Mar 1, 2021)

matematik said:


> Matt Hancock says the UK will be "a very different world" in a few months time. Sounds ominous and rather sinister, a "Brave New World" I'm guessing.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-thanks-Covid-vaccines-Hancock-JVT-claim.html


Looks like they are sacrificing their own plan to reduce the population just to save us from the common cold. Thanks government, now I feel much safer.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 1, 2021)

matematik said:


> What I find odd is why there is supposedly a big difference in the vaccines, like the Pfizer vaccine seems to be the more unknown one, associated with nano tech, etc, while the AstraZeneca one is supposedly more conventional. That's if what they're even saying about either vaccine is true, they could well both be exactly the same thing and the claim they are different is just part of the narrative and diversion.


I have nothing to back this up but i feel that there will be no difference in them as i have a suspicion that they were made long before the manufactured crisis, just like the 2009 swine flu when the uk gov conveniently had a warehouse full of tamiflu ready to go, different labels but i bet it is the same product.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 1, 2021)

The only virus is the one that you allow to infest your mind.

*Coronavirus*
begat
*Covid-19*
begat
*Covid*
begat
*the virus*
begat
*the vaccine*

I see the Pied Piper, thankfully I cannot hear it.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 1, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > What I find odd is why there is supposedly a big difference in the vaccines, like the Pfizer vaccine seems to be the more unknown one, associated with nano tech, etc, while the AstraZeneca one is supposedly more conventional. That's if what they're even saying about either vaccine is true, they could well both be exactly the same thing and the claim they are different is just part of the narrative and diversion.
> ...


As for the numbers of vaccinated, i pass by two vaccine sites almost daily and apart from a mediocre line of elderly folk in the first few days both have been empty for months.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Mar 1, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > matematik said:
> ...


They are bloating the vaccinated numbers just the same as the other numbers.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 1, 2021)

Empty 
*Hospitals*
Empty
*Nightingale Hospitals*
Empty 
*Overflow facilities set up in schools etc*
Empty
*Test Centres*
Empty 
*Vaccine hubs*
Empty
*Heads*
Empty
*Words*
Empty
*Speakers*
Empty
*Souls*


----------



## Knowncitizen (Mar 1, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Empty
> *Hospitals*
> Empty
> *Nightingale Hospitals*
> ...


Your frustration is very evident in your responses these days, you good?


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 1, 2021)

Not frustrated at all, thank you for asking. Just stating what has become bleeding obvious to me. In truth what has been bleeding obvious from day one when the original thread was started only difference is I felt common sense would prevail. 
I'll remind people as the 'ground zero' patient in Italy didn't test positive for 'the virus' but his pregnant wife , who wasn't on the trip to Wuhan did. Seems you can fool most people most of the time, after all we all believe we are who we are told we are.


----------



## fega72 (Mar 1, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Empty
> *Hospitals*
> Empty
> *Nightingale Hospitals*
> ...


...
Empty
*Funeral homes*


----------



## Prolix (Mar 1, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> pushamaku said:
> 
> 
> > dreamtime said:
> ...



Just been watch Janet Ossebaard's Fall of the Cabal - The Sequel Part 4 in which she covers the Protocols. She's obviously coming from a Trump/Q saviour position, so that victory will be a "real" one, but it's a well put together video.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 2, 2021)

The exact same operating instructions for CV1984 are here applied to scary  icebergs in a land called far far away.

*The size of an iceberg depends on where you live...*


From Bedford Today: _An iceberg which has been dubbed 'the size of Bedfordshire' has broken off from Antarctica, near to a British Antarctic Survey (BAS) station. The 1,270km2, 150 metre-thick chunk of frozen water separated from the Brunt Ice Shelf this morning._

Their fifteen seconds of fame didn't last long.

From The Metro: _A huge iceberg *nearly as large as Greater London* has broken off the Antarctic ice shelf near a British research station._

From Paris Match: _Un iceberg géant *de la taille de Paris* se détache de l'Antarctique_

From rtlnieuws.nl: _IJsberg *ter grootte van provincie Utrecht* breekt af van Antarctica_

From rte.ie: _Iceberg *the size of Co Monaghan* calves in Antarctica_

From Bild.de: _In der Antarktis ist ein riesiger Eisberg vom Schelfeis abgebrochen. Das teilte die Organisation British Antarctic Survey (BAS) am Freitag mit. Der Eisberg mit einer Fläche von 1270 Quadratkilometern (*etwa halb so groß wie das Saarland*) war Teil des Brunt-Schelfeises, einem Gletscher in der Antarktis._


----------



## Skydog (Mar 2, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> The exact same operating instructions for CV1984 are here applied to scary  icebergs in a land called far far away.
> 
> *The size of an iceberg depends on where you live...*
> 
> ...


20 times the size of Manhattan over here in the states!!!

Iceberg More Than 20 Times the Size of Manhattan Breaks Off Antarctic Ice Shelf


----------



## Prolix (Mar 2, 2021)

Peter Hitchens, stridently and vocally against lockdowns and masks, has taken the vaccine (so he says). Unsurprisingly, the news hasn't been well received. Can you say controlled opposition? You can, but Hitchens insists on consistency through omission.


----------



## matematik (Mar 3, 2021)

Sounds like Chancellor Rishi Sunak (who'd believe this was the UK?) is going to extend the furlough scheme till October, I wonder if this will eventually turn into UBI on condition of a "vaccination passport" after all the small businesses and the high street have been destroyed?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Mar 3, 2021)

Magnumopus said:


> Peter Hitchens, stridently and vocally against lockdowns and masks, has taken the vaccine (so he says). Unsurprisingly, the news hasn't been well received. Can you say controlled opposition? You can, but Hitchens insists on consistency through omission.
> 
> View attachment 7095


He's just a coward. 

Shame


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 3, 2021)

The United Kingdom Authority State Government whatever it is called relies on consent.
YOU have to put YOUR SELF on their hook. CON SENT.
Not a hard concept to get your head around and if you look at the words in the documents they put online in regards to COCO1984  it is easy to see.
They OFFER a test, they OFFER a vaccine just like they OFFER a schooling.
They ASK for your details.
But people don't pay this any attention. I didn't for decades just took it all for granted and went along with it without paying it any attention. Seems I was not alone. Its easy to fool most of the people all of the time as his thread is evidence of as indeed this site is evidence of.

Edit to correct a typo.


----------



## matematik (Mar 3, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> The United Kingdom Authority State Government whatever it is called relies on consent.
> YOU have to put YOUR SELF on their hook. CON SENT.
> Not a hard concept to get your head around and if you look at the words in the documents they put online in regards to COCO1984  it is easy to see.
> They OFFER a test, they OFFER a vaccine just like they OFFER a schooling.
> ...



They don't need to legally force compliance, enough organisations and individuals willingly go along with their agendas that it makes it almost impossible for anyone who tries to resist to live normally. It's like how it's not a legal requirement to have a bank account, yet in practice it would be impossible to live without one, especially so now many retailers are imposing "no cash" policies without even being legally obliged to.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 3, 2021)

I have no bank account and I'm still here. Got rid of it about nine or ten years ago.
Your ideas of what can be done are very limiting if you don't mind me saying.

Edit to add.
They cannot force. They never do they just make it appear to be the case by their use of words and wordsmiths. Take the electoral roll OFFER. The wordage there is clear that the only thing that generates a possible £1000 fine is filling in the form incorrectly. Not filling the form in, ignoring it, burning it composting it incurs no fine. 

To go to a foreign land a vaccination may be a requirement of travel. You can con sent to be vaccinated to travel you cannot be forced. They will of course say you cannot go without a vaccination but that still leaves you in the position of having to con sent to being stabbed and gaining a piece of paper to 'prove' it. Naturally we invent all manner of reason why we 'have to consent' because its how we are trained to think.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Mar 3, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I have no bank account and I'm still here. Got rid of it about nine or ten years ago.
> Your ideas of what can be done are very limiting if you don't mind me saying.
> 
> Edit to add.
> ...



I have literally just phoned up the census hotline, after receiving a letter saying that 'it is required by law' to fill out the census, or you will receive a £1,000 fine.

I informed the (very pleasant and tolerant) lady that I don't have government so don't want to fill it in but don't want to be fined. She said, thanks, all we need is your post code and we won't issue a fine to you if you don't want us to.


----------



## matematik (Mar 3, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I have no bank account and I'm still here. Got rid of it about nine or ten years ago.
> Your ideas of what can be done are very limiting if you don't mind me saying.



Interesting, although I find it surprising you would be able to pay for your internet connection, utilities, etc, without a bank account and get paid by an employer. If you were totally off grid and self-sufficient I could understand it, but as you obviously have internet access I'm guessing that's not the case?


E.Bearclaw said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no bank account and I'm still here. Got rid of it about nine or ten years ago.
> ...



So they're issuing threats they can't legally enforce, or are they just waving the law if you ask nicely?


----------



## Silent Bob (Mar 3, 2021)

matematik said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no bank account and I'm still here. Got rid of it about nine or ten years ago.
> ...



I don't know how KD manages without a bank account, would be interested in hearing more (credit union?), but moving forward crypto will be an easy way to achieve this. You can get payment cards which can be used to purchase with crypto now, so technically crypto is now accepted everywhere you see the visa sign. The government won't know what you've got, especially if you convert to Monero, so you can act as your own bank. Of course, this would only be temporary, eventually they will find a way to control crypto, probably by resticting your access to the internet itself, but until then it should work well - just remember to convert to real world assetts before they take the interet away!


----------



## Knowncitizen (Mar 3, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no bank account and I'm still here. Got rid of it about nine or ten years ago.
> ...


I got a call a couple days after the pandemic started by the Canadian statistics office saying I had been selected for a survey. Told him to f*** off and was politely informed I would be fined thousands of dollars for not partaking in a 6 month survey. Once a month I got a call and became a good citizen for a half an hour. Lol


matematik said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no bank account and I'm still here. Got rid of it about nine or ten years ago.
> ...


Prepaid credit cards are an option.

Edit: yeah, the employer would have to pay cash and the cell phone companies do a credit check. Always lots of hurdles.


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Mar 3, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Magnumopus said:
> 
> 
> > Peter Hitchens, stridently and vocally against lockdowns and masks, has taken the vaccine (so he says). Unsurprisingly, the news hasn't been well received. Can you say controlled opposition? You can, but Hitchens insists on consistency through omission.
> ...


They are all cowards. Not one of them stood up for us =(


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Mar 3, 2021)

I guess so. Maybe both. I questioned them on what law it was, and they didn't know. They spoke to the manager that said it was the Census act of 1920.

I THINK actually they are quoting a legal framework as a law. And then waiving the legal framework when pointed out that this is unlawful and requires statutory consent of the individual.

Alternatively, I just spoke to a nice lady who pulled a few strings and realised that having this conversation with me would be more than £1000 worth of pain.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 3, 2021)

In Bearclaws example.
I'll lay odds most people are blissfully unaware of the Universal Postal Union and its Rules. I was until 2015 or thereabouts. Anyway no postal service in existence that is Registered by the UPU delivers anything to a name. They all deliver to an address.
The contents of the envelope are NOT supposed to be visible from the outside so no openings or windows allowed. Royal Mail has the Universal Service Obligation in the jurisdiction of the UK but if they 'played' by the no window rule they would go out of business overnight.

The census letter will likely not have borne a name in the window. (They didn't in 2011.) It will have been householder or something very similar ergo it was sent and delivered to an address. Addresses cannot do anything. It was enough to persuade bearclaw to consent to be the householder and millions of others will be similarly persuaded by the power of the programming and the words used into consenting to be something they cannot be.
The "A response is required by Law" warning is more than enough to get the envelope opened.
Who or what is required by Law?
There is no name on the letter and the householder is but a word so who does that leave?
Answer is someone who consents to act as householder or feels that they must respond because the words demand it.
Get off the electoral roll and the Electoral Roll Officer will send a postcard to the address without any name or title written upon it with a similar warning that a response is required by law or under so and so Act, cannot remember. How does the address respond?

I don't know but guess you are all after being 'left alone' by the government but being enabled to carry on the way of living you do today well sorry chaps, not possible. You are looking at the symptoms not the cause, just as the NHS Blessed be its name 1.2-1.4 million workforce does. You do not need an outside guru to show you the way, you do not need outside authority to tell you what to do. It took me five or six years to accept that.Taken me far longer to accept that in this shitshow labelled civilised society it is literally pay up or die that is the offer the Authority cult makes. Were asteroids real I would be guiding the biggest bugger in to end the show never mind the poxy COCO1984 Asteroid Atlantis would be a spectacular 'last memory'.
You were not born with a bank account, in actual fact it isn't yours. All accounts belong to the account originator the bank. I know as one bank closed an account on me a couple of months after I asked about a mysterious deduction of £200 with a sort code of 000000 or 00-00-00. They didn't like me asking questions. I said the only thing that made sense was I had put £1200 on the giro slip but had only handed over £1000 in banknotes _correction_ a cheque for £1000 which of course supports the idea that banks get paid twice through the bank giro system and they 'cash' the credit first not the notes so to make the books balance they had to correct their mistake. The balancing of books is literally everything in the banking world.
You do not gain a bank account at birth, no address either.
Just as you were not born wearing a mask or as the government wordsmiths put it "face covering" to guard against the big bad Spanish Flu or The Black Death or the contemporary COCO1984.
You are given a mask just after birth though you are blissfully unaware of it and it has to be forced on you over time by the schooling in language but it truly is the mask of the actor and is called Legal Name. Beyond the broad confines of this thread though. I've already pushed the boundaries on a few occasions but to bring it back into line a little bit.

When I went through schooling UK style I dutifully went through all the sugar lumping and stabbings to get most of the vaccines being pushed back then until at the age of fourteen or fifteen I said No to my parents and they withdrew their consent from the school. When my own son got to the 'vaccination stage' of his schooling we told the school No from the get go and that was that.
Consent can only be given voluntarily. What I didn't know then but do now is the vaccines are OFFERED. Consent has to be given and recorded in writing as being given. Acting doesn't cut it as evidence of consent despite all the word games they play "Can we have your details just for our records?" being a commonplace ploy stopped dead by the awesome word NO or just as effectively if he request is in writing by ignoring the letter or destroying it.

White knights do not exist you are all you need to work it out. Outside authority is a myth.

Edit to add in a missing 'need'. Edit two to correct a mistake.


----------



## matematik (Mar 3, 2021)

I find it irritating how many people who think themselves clued up believe the pandemic is real because Russia is on board and producing vaccines, therefore it must be real because Russia is the "good guy" run by "strong man" Putin who fights the Illuminati while riding bare-chested on a horse, and kicked the Rothschilds-owned Central Bank out of Russia, despite the fact that never actually happened.

Most people can't seem to fathom the idea that both Russia/China and the West are controlled by the same NWO globalists and animosity between the two blocs is a Hegelian dialectic and theatre.


----------



## matematik (Mar 4, 2021)

I notice there's been a lot of articles in the British media about "revellers" attacking police at illegal parties and escaping, and the police generally being out of their depth and unable to stop block parties, house parties, etc and just get attacked and injured.

The agenda here seems twofold, they are trying to associate opposition to the lockdown with violence and criminality, which makes normies angry and inclined to side with the police/the state. Also, they are trying to portray the police as weak and unable to control things, which makes me wonder if the public is being psychologically prepared to accepted if not welcome martial law as the solution.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...vellers-fleeing-drug-fuelled-house-party.html


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 4, 2021)

Bicarb of all things. 
https://drsircus.com/general/bicarbonate-proves-to-be-cheapest-fastest-safest-covid-treatment/


----------



## matematik (Mar 4, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> You were not born with a bank account, in actual fact it isn't yours. All accounts belong to the account originator the bank. I know as one bank closed an account on me a couple of months after I asked about a mysterious deduction of £200 with a sort code of 000000 or 00-00-00. They didn't like me asking questions. I said the only thing that made sense was I had put £1200 on the giro slip but had only handed over £1000 in banknotes _correction_ a cheque for £1000 which of course supports the idea that banks get paid twice through the bank giro system and they 'cash' the credit first not the notes so to make the books balance they had to correct their mistake. The balancing of books is literally everything in the banking world.
> You do not gain a bank account at birth, no address either.
> Just as you were not born wearing a mask or as the government wordsmiths put it "face covering" to guard against the big bad Spanish Flu or The Black Death or the contemporary COCO1984.
> You are given a mask just after birth though you are blissfully unaware of it and it has to be forced on you over time by the schooling in language but it truly is the mask of the actor and is called Legal Name. Beyond the broad confines of this thread though. I've already pushed the boundaries on a few occasions but to bring it back into line a little bit.



As far as I'm aware most utilities companies in the UK levy a surcharge to pay in cash, and reserve their best deals for fixed term direct debit customers, so I guess your outgoings must be more than most people because of this? I've noticed that broadband prices, for example, are often double the price if not more for a 1 month no contract price than for a fixed term direct debit price.

If you can spare the extra cash and feel your decision to do this is making a difference then more power to you I guess, but I would say most people would not be in a financial position to put their principles first like that. 

I'm also surprised that you have an employer understanding enough to pay your salary or pension in cash as I don't think most would.

I find it surprising that my questions have received such a negative response, it seems like asking questions about the practicality of lofty ideals is frowned upon or something.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 4, 2021)

I am not surprised you see negativity where there is none. You follow the media and speculate on its content throughout your posts on this thread and others. I cannot give you a blueprint for your life or way of living. You are looking in the wrong places I did exactly the same thing at first. How could I do this or that and live? was a frequent companion for a long time. It is scary but so what. The hardest part was imagining the worst fear and it came to me that dying was fearful.
Then it took the deaths of both my parents to make me see the stupidity of that fear and the only fearful thing is dying with regrets. SO I made peace so too speak with that fear and taking on board a phrase I heard "What's the worst that can happen?" spoken by a chap called Stuie followed by "Bravery is our only option. I'll say it again it's that important. Bravery is our only option."
"If you get home and the telly, the CD player and the cat has gone you can get all angry and annoyed or you can say what the hell it must have been their time to go."
The truth is you cannot carry on the way of living you are now, whatever it is and have the government leave you alone. The only way you can carry on living the way you do is to get in bed with government.


----------



## matematik (Mar 5, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> I guess so. Maybe both. I questioned them on what law it was, and they didn't know. They spoke to the manager that said it was the Census act of 1920.
> 
> I THINK actually they are quoting a legal framework as a law. And then waiving the legal framework when pointed out that this is unlawful and requires statutory consent of the individual.
> 
> Alternatively, I just spoke to a nice lady who pulled a few strings and realised that having this conversation with me would be more than £1000 worth of pain.



What is the point of the census any way? Surely they have a multitude of data available these days about everyone who lives in a particular area, and I doubt anyone "off grid" is going to complete the form, so it's not like it enables them to gain data on anyone they didn't already know about.

The questions that concern me most are the race and religion ones, because anti-white race baiting has reached such a point in the UK that I think declaring oneself to be "white" is basically making oneself a target if the government ever decides to pursue the BLM reparations agenda or worse, or go down the South Africa route of anti-white policies, which many big corporations are already doing with their own internal policy.

I know most posters here won't agree as I get the impression most here lean towards the BLM/anti-white side of things which they very naively believe to be anti-NWO (despite it being very much NWO), but that's my opinion on it.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Mar 5, 2021)

matematik said:


> E.Bearclaw said:
> 
> 
> > I guess so. Maybe both. I questioned them on what law it was, and they didn't know. They spoke to the manager that said it was the Census act of 1920.
> ...



Well the stated point is as you say to collect data about everyone who lives in a particular area. This is purportedly for local services and planning. Which I would assume it is used for.

However I would imagine data can be used for more than one thing. I would imagine it is used for tax purposes to check they are getting the correct amount in also.

I don't think most posters here lean towards the BLM/anti white side of things. I think most posters here, recognise that race is being pushed as an issue more so that it is, or that the issue of race being a problem for society is being driven down from above. I would argue to create division, as this is a pretty general MO. I suspect the MO is to get races bickering about inequality and forget things that are important like spirituality and wisdom. Equality discussions tend to always lead back to what is considered equal by the system (money / wealth). Get all the races worried about where they are going to get the root of all evil from and then you corrupt all races. 

Whereas most people on here are trying to transcend the system, or understand the system. Neither of which one can do when comprehending it through its purposeful limitations. 

I do think that many posters here look to react against this by transcending race as an issue. For many reasons. For myself, I think the issues this forum deals with are more important than race.

Fwiw I no longer have any idea what race even I am. My skin is white. I have a Geordie and a Yorkshireman for Grandfathers. A Maltese, and a Teutonic Grandmother. My partner is a SAYYEDA - bloodline of Muhammed, as is my daughter. I am human and I empathise with humans of all colours. I suspect some humans may have more of a soul or connection with the divine that others, and I suspect this transcends one's skin colour. But I may be wrong. 

I would like to add that I do appreciate your posts. Disagreement with posts isn't a negative. It just highlights areas where there are things that need to be understood better on journeys of learning, and I think they have stimulated valuable discussion. I must admit I am curious as to whether you live in Britain, as your posts do regularly allude to that particular (imagi) nation. 

I also think it is probably the place for me to highlight that I fear that this conversation is drifting off the topic of coronavirus. Although I appreciate the issues under discussion are very relevant to it.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 5, 2021)

So is Coronavirus the agent of reset?

Other than a curtailment in travel options, a reduction in the real world retail stores, some large businesses going to the wall and the NHS Blessed be its name being held up as the only god in town not much has fundamentally changed really.

No government department has closed down.
No government employees have been furloughed.
Banks, solicitors, supermarkets, online retailers, infrastructure businesses, utility companies, power generators. media companies have been carrying on as usual.
No large transport businesses have gone to the wall.
No submarines have been confined to port because of the virus. (A closed environment where the virus were it real could have a field day.)
Roads are being repaired, sort of this is the UK where roads are either patched badly or renovated superbly!
Empty buses continue to run.
Empty trains continue to run.
There have been no power cuts, no interruptions to water supplies.
None of the ancient Royals have succumbed to the virus or indeed succumbed to death at all despite their advanced ages.
Politics carries on as usual .
No insurance company has ceased operating.
All of the enforcement departments of government have carried on enforcing.
The NHS Blessed be it s name is still recruiting diversity leads and diversity coordinators!

I wonder if the government pays HMRC's taxes and National Insurance deductions for furloughed employees?

People however have generally become more miserable than they were.
People have been diversified into those who are scared to death of dying, those who are scared to death of infecting others, those who are scared to death of being infected by others, those who go along with the nonsense to be seen to be doing the right thing, those who are grandstanders, those who don't give a shit and those who see through the scam.
People I know quite well in the flesh, few in number to be quite honest, are in the main believing COCO1984 to be a real thing and a real threat to people. They nearly all mask up.

The way the poison of money flows through the system of authority has changed.

The 'National Debt' an unpayable debt if ever there was one has gone up much quicker than it was prior to the COCO1984 appearing.
Lots of people have made lots of money out of the response to the virus. Not as many making money as losing money I suspect but the furlough softens the blow.

A lot of aircraft and ships are on the ground or moored up not earning a bean but still requiring insurance and maintenance likely many buses, taxis and trains are in a similar position. Some will not return to service.

I must have missed many things but without a frame of reference for what a Reset is and what it isn't I would say it's anyone's guess as to what is going on. I do find it extremely sad though that people do seem to be craving 'the normal' of 2019 and look forwards to shops opening.  That cannot be what life in this realm, this dimension, this reality (apologies if I've missed your definition of where you are) is all about.


----------



## Gold (Mar 5, 2021)

The more days that go by the more worried I am that the autoimmune disease that the mRNA probably causes can be spread through bodily fluids and that the vaccines are leaky.
This could kill millions and get us to Deagel forecast numbers of population reduction.


----------



## Gold (Mar 5, 2021)

_View: https://prezi.com/i/zehglqhnnnt2/the-mega-compilation/_


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 5, 2021)

Look  'em in the eye.
​


----------



## Magnetic (Mar 5, 2021)

There is something not right with the pell-mell development in our area of Chapel hill-Durham-Raleigh and the acceleration of building large parking facilities around the town without the need for such buildings.  Chapel Hill has an extensive bus transportation system designed so students would not have to drive and park at the university here so extra parking spaces are not needed. With the economic down turn the city and private investors are building an 1100 car parking deck in the center where there is already a parking deck next door.  Developments in the last few years have also built huge parking decks around town without the need as they are nearly empty for most of the day.  Found out that Andrew Rothschild had lived in Durham for 7 years and large stack and pack developments have been built.  It seems this area has been chosen for Agenda 21 build out. Why all the parking decks at 36,000 dollars per car?  A parking deck has been used to shelter soldiers in DC and with martial law there would have to be facilities to house their equipment and personnel along with a command center.  It could be used as a FEMA camp site.  It's puzzling that these parking decks are being constructed on a large scale over the entire area without a present need.  For instance in Cary a satellite city of Raleigh, they built a large library, and you guessed it attached to a huge parking deck!  Ominous!


----------



## Safranek (Mar 5, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> There is something not right with the pell-mell development in our area of Chapel hill-Durham-Raleigh and the acceleration of building large parking facilities around the town without the need for such buildings.  Chapel Hill has an extensive bus transportation system designed so students would not have to drive and park at the university here so extra parking spaces are not needed. With the economic down turn the city and private investors are building an 1100 car parking deck in the center where there is already a parking deck next door.  Developments in the last few years have also built huge parking decks around town without the need as they are nearly empty for most of the day.  Found out that Andrew Rothschild had lived in Durham for 7 years and large stack and pack developments have been built.  It seems this area has been chosen for Agenda 21 build out. Why all the parking decks at 36,000 dollars per car?  A parking deck has been used to shelter soldiers in DC and with martial law there would have to be facilities to house their equipment and personnel along with a command center.  It could be used as a FEMA camp site.  It's puzzling that these parking decks are being constructed on a large scale over the entire area without a present need.  For instance in Cary a satellite city of Raleigh, they built a large library, and you guessed it attached to a huge parking deck!  Ominous!



The first thing I would check to confirm your theory is the height of the entry of the 'parking garage' as most regular such garages are built so that you can just get a large van through.


----------



## matematik (Mar 5, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> A lot of aircraft and ships are on the ground or moored up not earning a bean but still requiring insurance and maintenance likely many buses, taxis and trains are in a similar position. Some will not return to service.



I doubt travel will even return to pre-scamdemic levels, vaccine or not. At the moment they're using it as an incentive to encourage people to accept the vaccine, but today it was announced the government has brought in "travel authorisation permits". If they are planning to end the lockdown soon and return to normal as they claim, then why would they bring this permit system in now?

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ad-travel-ban-face-200-FINES-fail-permit.html


----------



## Referent (Mar 6, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> ok. so my update on the changes to usher in the new normal from my temporary neck of the woods is something that is freaking me out very badly. i guess it shouldnt cause they tell us thier plans clearly and the wroting has been on the wall for a while, but oh well, i still had hope.
> 
> i do not use a smartphone. i got rid of mine when one of the most important people in the world to me asked that i did, because it was consuming my brain. i smashed it with a hammer three years ago in a ceremony on the side of a lovely canal in holland, and never looked back. best thing i EVER did for myself. funny, when i told people i didnt have a smartphone that first year, peoples reactions weere stunned. they could not wrap their head around it, and they were not supportive. how , they asked, did i live???? as the years went on the reactions becaume more positive, until this past year , after the lifiting of the incredibly harsh 3 month lockdown in the country  i was in( we didnt leave our yard for 3 months. only one out, and with a document to testify why they should be allowed to go do laundry or get food for us)  the reactions because universlly positive and in fact, longing. people saying every time it came up, that they wished they could do the same, ditch the smartphone. that they were jealous... so
> back to the new abnormal, 5 days ago, our phones stopped working. emergency calls only. we called , emailed and livechattedo nline to poor call center folk in india who had absolutely no idea what was going on. today, my spouse finally gave in and drove 45 min to get to a shop to try to help us. our bank needs to send a text to the phone for any online purchase, and ince we wont wear masks, that needs to happen a lot these days.
> ...



We are here for you in some way
Hang in there, Vagabond.  You know it, but for emphasis: even though our people can be hard to find in meatspace, we certainly exist--I am one and surely others here too.  (So great that SHnet is here.)  I don't know anyone like this IRL either (that I know of).

More to the point, certainly it seems that smartphone usage (or sometimes just "networked" state) is one major aspect of the changes getting a push from the plandemic-fraud that abounds.  But even with the recent setbacks outlined above, I believe there is choice to have a dumb phone despite 2G shutdowns.

Regarding non-smartphone options during this
There are still non-2G, non-5G, non-smartphones.  A non-smart 4G LTE phone (with bands for your area) will be the best choice to last the longest AFAIK.  I sincerely hope you may be able to acquire one without too much heartache.  Some are made for military conditions, and they are sold to public as well.  Even if it runs a limited version of Android, I think the firmware is not necessarily forced-updated, and yours may have some old software that could even be hard to get OTA carrier updates on without your seeking support anyway.  You might be able to get one with a removable battery and keep it unpowered until a text needs to be received for critical services.  I think there are non-droid options too, maybe kind of boutique though.  The mobile phone is truly an emergency radio in my view, so it does not need to be smart and it does not need power usually.

Ebbs and flows
Had to say something because the CV response has had me slightly unsettled at times about attempts to coerce into increased smartphone use, too.  The luster of being connected beyond saturation had already started to wear off for the hip crowd--and the really hip crowd never bought in to begin with.

I dream of finding a community to live in, or planning and bringing one to fruition if necessary and God willing, with serious limitations concerning wireless devices.  (Been meaning to post about this in What kind of world do you want to live in?, but still formulating.)

I think good things will come out in the end as a result of the "acceleration", at the unfortunate due cost of course.  It can be hard sometimes to believe life got this "real", but something had to give.  At least you, I, many here, and clearly many more online who cannot all be bots, have got our wits (and values).  In my opinion, it would seem we are made for this, though it may seem strange.  I don't want to cross any lines but I have found this a good time for faith in a non-superficial sense.


----------



## matematik (Mar 6, 2021)

"The UK is over", says Welsh First Minister. They're really upping the ante on "Celtic" independence lately. No doubt to crush and balkanise this country and turn it into Airstrip One, as Orwell predicted or knew was the plan. No other country is targeted in this way, no one says Celtic Brittany should be independent from France, or Bavaria from Germany, or Catalonia and the Basque Country from Spain. It's only ever Britain that must be destroyed at all costs.

It's interesting how the "Celtic nationalist" train doesn't even stop for a "global pandemic". This is running concurrently with the poison they are injecting into British, and probably especially English peoples arms, at a much faster rate than almost any other country. They are going to crush this country and murder tens of millions of its people. I doubt anywhere will escape in the end, but the globalists really have it in for this country as a matter of principle. I get the sense that they see Britain as symbolically the first domino that needs to fall.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...k-Drakeford-claims-Union-not-sustainable.html


----------



## SonofaBor (Mar 7, 2021)

@about 3:30 it seems to me that Billy Gates is pretty worried about the response of Americans. I think these people are feeling off balance. I definitely do not think they have the upper hand. It is clearly a war.  The fact that Texas called off the mask mandate reveals momentum that the elites will not counter easily.


----------



## Magnetic (Mar 7, 2021)

There is a paper out that shows the messenger RNA in the medical treatment of the shot (it's not a vax) can lead to prion disease which is 100% fatal.    Classen J. B.  *COVID-19 RNA based Vaccines and the Risk of Prion Disease * Microbiol Infect Dis 2021: 5(1): 1-3.  



Introduction

Vaccines have been found to cause a host of chronic, late developing adverse events. Some adverse events like type 1 diabetes may not occur until 3-4 years after a vaccine is administered [1]. In the example of type 1 diabetes the frequency of cases of adverse events may surpass the frequency of cases of severe infectious disease the vaccine was designed to prevent. Given that type 1 diabetes is only one of many immune mediated diseases potentially caused by vaccines, chronic late occurring adverse events are a serious public health issue.

The advent of new vaccine technology creates new potential mechanisms of vaccine adverse events. For example, the first killed polio vaccine actually caused polio in recipients because the up scaled manufacturing process did not effectively kill

the polio virus before it was injected into patients. RNA based vaccines offers special risks of inducing specific adverse events. One such potential adverse event is prion based diseases caused by activation of intrinsic proteins to form prions. A wealth of knowledge has been published on a class of RNA binding proteins shown to participating in causing a number of neurological diseases including Alzheimer’s disease and ALS. TDP-43 and FUS are among the best studied of these proteins [2].

The Pfizer RNA based COVID-19 vaccine was approved by the US FDA under an emergency use authorization without long term safety data. Because of concerns about the safety of this vaccine a study was performed to determine if the vaccine could potentially induce prion based disease.               

Results

Analysis of the Pfizer vaccine against COVID-19 identified two potential risk factors for inducing prion disease is humans. The RNA sequence in the vaccine [3] contains sequences believed to induce TDP-43 and FUS to aggregate in their prion based conformation leading to the development of common neurodegerative diseases. In particular it has been shown that RNA sequences GGUA [4], UG rich sequences [5], UG tandem repeats [6], and G Quadruplex sequences [7], have increased affinity to bind TDP-43 and or FUS and may cause TDP-43 or FUS to take their pathologic configurations in the cytoplasm. In the current analysis a total of sixteen UG tandem repeats (ΨGΨG) were identified and additional UG (ΨG) rich sequences were identified. Two GGΨA sequences were found. G Quadruplex sequences are possibly present but sophisticated computer programs are needed to verify these.

The spike protein encoded by the vaccine binds angiotensin converting enzyme 2 (ACE2), an enzyme which contains zinc molecules [8]. The binding of spike protein to ACE2 has the potential to release the zinc molecule, an ion that causes TDP-43 to assume its pathologic prion transformation [9].



Discussion
 
There is an old saying in medicine that “the cure may be worse than the disease.” The phrase can be applied to vaccines. In the current paper the concern is raised that the RNA based COVID vaccines have the potential to cause more disease than the epidemic of COVID-19. This paper focuses on a novel potential adverse event mechanism causing prion disease which could be even more common and debilitating than the viral infection the vaccine is designed to prevent. While this paper focuses on one potential adverse event there are multiple other potential fatal adverse events as discussed below.

Over the last two decades there has been a concern among certain scientists that prions could be used as bioweapons. More recently there has been a concern that ubiquitous intracellular molecules could be activated to cause prion disease including Alzheimer’s disease, ALS and other neurodegenerative diseases. This concern originates due to potential for misuse of research data on the mechanisms by which certain RNA binding proteins like TDP-43, FUS and others can be activated to form disease causing prions. The fact that this research, which could be used for bioweapons development, is funded by private organizations including the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, and Ellison Medical Foundation [2] without national/international oversight is also a concern. In the past, for example, there were prohibitions for publishing information pertaining to construction of nuclear bombs.



Published data has shown that there are several different factors that can contribute to the conversion of certain RNA binding proteins including TDP-43, FUS and related molecules to their pathologic states. These RNA binding proteins have many functions and are found in both the nucleus and the cytoplasm. These binding proteins have amino acid regions, binding motifs that bind specific RNA sequences. Binding to certain RNA sequences when the proteins are in the cytoplasm is believed to causes the molecules to fold in certain ways leading to pathologic aggregation and prion formation in the cytoplasm [2]. The current analysis indicates Pfizer's RNA based COVID-19 vaccine contains many of these RNA sequences that have been shown to have high affinity for TDP-43 or FUS and have the potential to induce chronic degenerative neurological diseases.

Zinc binding to the RNA recognition motif of TDP-43 is another mechanism leading to formation of amyloid like aggregations [9]. The viral spike protein, coded by the vaccine RNA sequence, binds ACE2 an enzyme containing zinc molecules [8]. This interaction has the potential to increase intracellular zinc levels leading to prion disease. The initial binding could be between spike proteins on the surface of the cell transfected by the vaccine and ACE2 on the surface of an adjacent cell. The resulting complex may become internalized. Alternatively, the interaction could initially take place in the cytoplasm of a cell that makes ACE2 and has been transfected with the vaccine RNA coding for the spike protein. The interaction is quite concerning given the belief that the virus causing COVID-19, SARS-CoV-2, is a bioweapon [10,11] and it is possible that the viral spike protein may have been designed to cause prion disease.

Another related concern is that the Pfizer vaccine uses a unique RNA nucleoside 1-methyl-3'-pseudouridylyl (Ψ). According to FDA briefing documents, this nucleoside was chosen to reduce activation of the innate immune system [12]. RNA molecules containing this nucleoside will undoubtedly have altered binding [13]. Unfortunately, the effect on TDP-43, FUS and other RNA binding proteins is not published. The use of this nucleoside in a vaccine can potentially enhance the binding affinity of RNA sequences capable of causing TDP-43 and FUS to assume toxic configurations.

There are many other potential adverse events that can be induced by the novel RNA based vaccines against COVID-19. The vaccine places a novel molecule, spike protein, in/on the surface of host cells. This spike protein is a potential receptor for another possibly novel infectious agent. If those who argue that the COVID-19 is actually a bioweapon are correct, then a second potentially more dangerous virus may be released that binds spike protein found on the host cells of vaccine recipients. Data is not publicly available to provide information on how long the vaccine RNA is translated in the vaccine recipient and how long after translation the spike protein will be present in the recipient’s cells. Such studies pertaining to in vivo expression will be complex and challenging. Genetic diversity protects species from mass casualties caused by infectious agents. One individual may be killed by a virus while          

another may have no ill effects from the same virus. By placing the identical receptor, the spike protein, on cells of everyone in a population, the genetic diversity for at least one potential receptor disappears. Everyone in the population now becomes potentially susceptible to binding with the same infectious agent.

Autoimmunity and the opposing condition, metabolic syndrome, are well know adverse events caused by vaccines [14]. COVID-19 infections are associated with the induction of autoantibodies and autoimmune disease [15,16] making it more than plausible a vaccine could do the same. One author has found amino acid sequences coded by the spike protein to be identical to sequences in human proteins including proteins found in the CNS [17]. Autoimmunity can also be induced by epitope spreading when a foreign antigen, like the spike protein, is presented by an antigen presenting cell that also has self molecules attached to its MHC molecules.

Finally, others working in the field have published additional support that COVID-19 vaccines could potentially induce prion disease. Authors [18] found prion related sequences in the COVID-19 spike protein which were not found in related coronaviruses. Others [19] have reported a case of prion disease, Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease, initially occurring in a man with COVID-19.

Many have raised the warning that the current epidemic of COVID-19 is actually the result of an bioweapons attack released in part by individuals in the United States government [10,11]. Such a theory is not far fetched given that the 2001 anthrax attack in the US originated at Fort Detrick, a US army bioweapon facility. Because the FBI’s anthrax investigation was closed against the advice of the lead FBI agent in the case, there are likely conspirators still working in the US government. In such a scenario the primary focus of stopping a bioweapons attack must be to apprehend the conspirators or the attacks will never cease. Approving a vaccine, utilizing novel RNA technology without extensive testing is extremely dangerous. The vaccine could be a bioweapon and even more dangerous than the original infection.

*This is a disturbing discovery!  This disease is 100% fatal!  There has been no testing for it because of the speed of the developement of the RNA medical procedure. WTF!*


----------



## matematik (Mar 7, 2021)

Government and mainstream media sowing seeds of doubt about AstraZeneca again, this time in Austria. Wonder what the end game with this is? Manipulating the public to see mRNA jabs as the "good vaccines" presumably?

My guess is that AZ will eventually be declared dangerous and ineffective and banned in many countries, the globalists will probably combine this with some anti-Brexit geo-politics.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...AstraZeneca-COVID-19-vaccine-batch-death.html


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 7, 2021)

Another country beginning with the letter C.


_View: https://twitter.com/JamesMelville/status/1368557274747273216_

Better still just go here
https://twitter.com/JamesMelville​


----------



## Whitewave (Mar 7, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> @about 3:30 it seems to me that Billy Gates is pretty worried about the response of Americans. I think these people are feeling off balance. I definitely do not think they have the upper hand. It is clearly a war.  The fact that Texas called off the mask mandate reveals momentum that the elites will not counter easily.


Because oklahoma governor mandated masks okies are now seeking to limit the governors executive powers. Democracy is easy until a crisis arises and thdn you have to work to maintain individual rights. Apparently our governor didnt want to work that hard and now he's paying the price.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 8, 2021)

A good short read worth the time it takes to do so.
https://off-guardian.org/2021/03/04/5-ways-theyre-trying-to-trick-you-into-taking-the-covid-vaccine/


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 8, 2021)

And the caring NHS Blessed be its name.
https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx...232&ithint=file,docx&authkey=!AAU1gx5ns3ozeys


----------



## matematik (Mar 8, 2021)

I find it odd that this controversy over Meghan Markle and the royal family coincides with the Welsh "First Minister" publically stating a few days ago "The UK is over", which I found an odd and frankly unprofessional thing to say for someone in his position. Then there's the Alex Salmond/Nicola Sturgeon SNP corruption scandal going on in Scotland. This may all be coincidental, but I find the timing interesting.

If I were to guess at what's going on, I'd say that it seems the globalists want the balkanisation of the UK and the end of the royal family, or at least the public perception that it's ended. I think the globalists see the RF as past their use by date, as more of a hindrance than a benefit to their agenda now. I'd say the globalists probably want London to become an independent city-state, perhaps they intend it to be the capital of the NWO, but they know this can only happen as part of the balkanisation of the UK in general, so they are trying to engineer this.


----------



## veeall (Mar 9, 2021)

Gold said:


> _View: https://prezi.com/i/zehglqhnnnt2/the-mega-compilation/_



This mile long page of testimonies is now gone and people i send the link to couldn't even see the content!! Did anybody managed to create a pdf from it? I only saved a .mhtml but this won't open and contains only handful of snippets.

Ok, i found the archived webpage, and was able to get the link to pdf from there:

href.li


----------



## luddite (Mar 9, 2021)

https://grandmageri422.me/2020/11/1...ingredients-in-astrazenecas-covid-19-vaccine/
This is chilling stuff.


----------



## Magnetic (Mar 9, 2021)

The senior citizens here lined up for Warped Biden Bite, and now it's starting to work.  Found out yesterday a senior citizen who was in good health has been in the hospital  for a month  due to Communist 1984.  There had been no major hospitalizations or deaths of this group here until after the shots.  It begins  she was a friend.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 9, 2021)

Danger Will Robinson Danger. There is a human about!

_View: https://twitter.com/Tommyc1966/status/1368307835927420928_​


----------



## Mike Nolan (Mar 10, 2021)

Transhumanism here we come.
Moderna's top scientist on mRNA technology in covid shots:  "We are actually hacking the software of life"


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU-cqTNQhMM&t=10s_


Source:  Moderna's Top Scientist: 'We Are Actually Hacking The Software Of Life'


----------



## pushamaku (Mar 10, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> View attachment 7416​



Same tactics in play for COCO were being utilized for FLU vaccinations in the past.







Someone said:


> On April 14, 2004, Glen Nowak, the director of media relations for the CDC, provided insight into the mind-set of American public health officials with his presentation titled “Increasing Awareness and Uptake of Influenza Immunization.” Mr. Nowak told the crowd he considered his job to be to promote “concern, anxiety, and worry” amongst the general population, especially with people who “don’t routinely receive an annual influenza vaccination.”   Lost in this seventeen-slide presentation that day was the acknowledgment that some of the messaging Mr. Nowak was encouraging, looked a lot like lying.
> 
> Just nine months after Mr. Nowak’s presentation, in an article published in the British Medical Journal (BMJ), Dr. Peter Doshi asked (and answered) a question that put Mr. Nowak’s recommendations under intense scrutiny. Dr. Doshi’s article, “Are US Flu Death Figures More PR Than Science?” explained that the CDC’s claims of thirty-six thousand annual deaths from flu were “surely exaggerated” and that “until corrected and until unbiased statistics are developed, the chances for sound discussion and public health policy are limited.” In an unusually tough critique, Dr. Doshi (who today serves as editor of the BMJ) even called Mr. Nowak out by name and cited his seven-step recipe as proof of the willingness of the CDC to cite figures and outcomes that science can’t support, all in the name of getting more people vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Source

More info: How the CDC Uses Fear Marketing to Increase Demand for Flu Vaccines


----------



## luddite (Mar 10, 2021)

Mike Nolan said:


> Transhumanism here we come.
> Moderna's top scientist on mRNA technology in covid shots:  "We are actually hacking the software of life"
> 
> 
> ...




Israeli Tal Zaks. Looks like a Bill Gates clone with an inflated nose/head.

https://www.jpost.com/50-most-influential-jews/vying-for-vaccine-642120
The 3 are jews as the article states.

1. Tal Zaks (Israel: chief medical officer for Moderna, Inc )
2. Dr. Alexander Gintsburg (Russia: head of Moscow’s state-run Gamaleya Institute)
3. Prof. Shmuel Shapira (Israel: head of Israel’s Institute for Biological Research)

https://www.jpost.com/50-most-influential-jews/tal-zaks-642669


> “We won’t need to go through all the clinical testing again, and we will have established a manufacturing capacity, so next time we need to generate a new vaccine, because it is all digital based, we will figure out what the sequence is, put it into the platform, and out comes a novel vaccine. And that should be able to happen in a matter of weeks,” Zaks told the Post.


----------



## veeall (Mar 10, 2021)

Maybe already mentioned here previously, this link with Vaccine Adverse Reactions data in more accessible format.


----------



## matematik (Mar 10, 2021)

People who believe salvation from the scamdemic will come from Russia and Eastern Europe are going to be very disappointed I think. If anything their officials are even tougher and more uncompromising on this than Western officials are. They're also much more allied with China and their technocratic agendas like "social credit" and facial recognition tech. Recently facial recognition tech was installed on the Moscow Metro, so Russia is definitely going into this even ahead of Western nations.

I notice there's many people who seem to put all their hopes on Russia and Eastern Europe as some sort of bastion of freedom and civil liberties that will rise up and save the world, but it's absolute nonsense. If anything they're more under the thumb than Westerners are and that's saying something.


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Mar 10, 2021)

I have what might amount to a politically incorrect question. But, regardless, I’m curious to know. Are vaccinated rich people getting sick? I know of a few older people who went to expensive private doctors for their vaccines. None of them suffered any side effects. Any theories? Or am I imagining things?


----------



## fega72 (Mar 10, 2021)

Fortuna Fled said:


> I have what might amount to a politically incorrect question. But, regardless, I’m curious to know. Are vaccinated rich people getting sick? I know of a few older people who went to expensive private doctors for their vaccines. None of them suffered any side effects. Any theories? Or am I imagining things?


Of course there is no side effect when you have an injection without needle or with empty syringe... search for fake vaccination


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 10, 2021)

For those that need a bit of a giggle.

https://odysee.com/@waykiwayki:f/eft15:f


----------



## matematik (Mar 10, 2021)

I don't believe foreign travel for the majority will ever come back, vaccine or no vaccine. The past year has clearly been, among other things, an exercise in psychologically conditioning people to see foreign travel as a risky and unnecessary activity. It doesn't seem likely to me that they're about to roll this back to any real extent.


----------



## luddite (Mar 10, 2021)

matematik said:


> I don't believe foreign travel for the majority will ever come back, vaccine or no vaccine. The past year has clearly been, among other things, an exercise in psychologically conditioning people to see foreign travel as a risky and unnecessary activity. It doesn't seem likely to me that they're about to roll this back to any real extent.


All things must pass. Foreign travel restrictions in Australia means no more migrants. There is an upside to this at least.


----------



## pushamaku (Mar 11, 2021)

codis said:


> I think this is an appropriate time and place to cite from the 2006 UN Universal Declaration on Bioethics and Human Rights, even if I do not see the UN as benevolent organisation:
> Article 6, section 1:
> Any preventive, diagnostic and therapeutic medical intervention is only to be carried out with *the prior, free and informed consent* of the person concerned, based on adequate information. The consent should, where appropriate, be express and may be withdrawn by the person concerned at any time and for any reason without disadvantage or prejudice.
> Article 6, section 3:
> ...



Why all of the current restrictions we are facing are an experiment to which we have not consented, and what you can do about it. 

​


----------



## Oracle (Mar 11, 2021)

@luddite said 





> All things must pass. Foreign travel restrictions in Australia means no more migrants.


Well if you think about it, it's even more proof that this is a globally orchestrated event due to the fact it was all based on northern hemisphere usual flu season when the whole restrictions thing started whereas in the southern hemisphere, flu season occurs at the opposite times of year and not when the whole fakedemic began.


----------



## luddite (Mar 11, 2021)

Oracle said:


> @luddite said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe it is irrefutable proof that the elite are flat earthers ;-P


----------



## matematik (Mar 11, 2021)

luddite said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe foreign travel for the majority will ever come back, vaccine or no vaccine. The past year has clearly been, among other things, an exercise in psychologically conditioning people to see foreign travel as a risky and unnecessary activity. It doesn't seem likely to me that they're about to roll this back to any real extent.
> ...



Possibly, although throughout the lockdown it's been quite a big scandal in the UK that illegal immigrants coming across the Channel from France in boats, escorted to British waters by the French navy, have then been escorted to shore by the UK Coast Guard and that in this circumstance the lockdown rules do not seem to apply to them. In fact this is all quite obviously coordinated and planned between the French and British authorities.

I'm sure the globalists have plans in place to keep up the flow of mass immigration into (formerly) white countries while keeping the natives in a constant state of lockdown and travel restrictions, I don't think they'll let anything get in the way of that evil agenda.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 11, 2021)

I do laugh at the 'rubber dinghy invasion'  as it is quite frankly pathetic. Getting hold of on the ground or on the water factual evidence is next to impossible as the media and the political actors are the filters through which the stories are run. True there are twitter videos of men being escorted onto and off of buses in channel ports presumably 'caught on camera' by 'passers by' and tales of harassment by police of people taking photos/videos but the show is essentially running in and through the media.
Scandal my backside. Flow my backside. Notice the 'legal immigrant' numbers are never used to provide context.


----------



## luddite (Mar 11, 2021)

matematik said:


> I'm sure the globalists have plans in place to keep up the flow of mass immigration into (formerly) white countries while keeping the natives in a constant state of lockdown and travel restrictions, I don't think they'll let anything get in the way of that evil agenda.



They are horrible indeed and have gotten 57% wealthier during covid. 

Source: The Rich Got Richer During COVID-19. Here’s How American Billionaires Performed




kd-755 said:


> presumably 'caught on camera' by 'passers by' and tales of harassment by police of people taking photos/videos


The false flag crisis actor business is booming!


----------



## matematik (Mar 11, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I do laugh at the 'rubber dinghy invasion'  as it is quite frankly pathetic. Getting hold of on the ground or on the water factual evidence is next to impossible as the media and the political actors are the filters through which the stories are run. True there are twitter videos of men being escorted onto and off of buses in channel ports presumably 'caught on camera' by 'passers by' and tales of harassment by police of people taking photos/videos but the show is essentially running in and through the media.
> Scandal my backside. Flow my backside. Notice the 'legal immigrant' numbers are never used to provide context.



Wouldn't the Guardian be more your bag along with the other leftists and open borders types? If you're saying that mass immigration isn't a problem then you're even more delusional than I thought.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 11, 2021)

Dear god how hard can it be to just read what I write and not add in things that are not there?
The invasion by dinghy notion is pathetic for the simple reason the numbers claimed by the MEDIA to be being shipped across the channel are tiny due to the to me obvious limitations in passenger capacity of the vessels used and the number of vessels said to be arriving.


----------



## matematik (Mar 11, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Dear god how hard can it be to just read what I write and not add in things that are not there?
> The invasion by dinghy notion is pathetic for the simple reason the numbers claimed by the MEDIA to be being shipped across the channel are tiny due to the to me obvious limitations in passenger capacity of the vessels used and the number of vessels said to be arriving.



The actual dinghy thing is probably a diversion from other much larger forms of immigration, I'm not saying it's the main source of immigrants, but the media over the last year or so have definitely tried to portray it as a scandal and get people riled up about it, which suggests to me that they have no intention of stopping mass immigration despite restricting travel for British people. It also completely makes a mockery of the "Covid restrictions", it's like they're trying to goad the public with such reports.

In reality the real flow is through "legal immigration", such as bogus student visas or people coming on temporary visas and then just absconding, but they would probably rather people focusing on a stage managed media spectacle like the "dinghy invasion" and ignoring the real sources of mass immigration.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 11, 2021)

Good news from the same paper that gives us the rubber dinghy migrant invasion, Aspirin vs COCO! 
A study done by experts in number crunching or something reveals.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...ce-risk-catching-Covid-19-29-study-finds.html


----------



## Silent Bob (Mar 11, 2021)

This news story was on the first listed on the google home page. I don't normally click any of these, but the headline caught my eye due to the number 33. I was curious about what the story is telling they're going to do next so I had a look.

https://time.com/5945656/sarah-everard-police-officer-arrest/?utm_source=pocket-newtab-global-en-GB
'Sarah Everard, a *33*-year-old marketing executive, had last been seen on the evening of *March 3 (03/03/21)*, as she was captured on doorbell video footage walking home from a friend’s house on a main road near Clapham, south London at around *9.30* p.m.' 

So the numbers are telling us that this is part of the agenda in my opinion.

'Everard’s case has dominated social media over recent days in the U.K.,'

Why? People go missing every day, a quick search on the word 'Missing' in my local area brough up several stories from within the last week of people going missing, such as a 16 year old girl who still hasn't been found - why isn't her case 'dominating' social media, or any of the other countless cases? Lets continue....

'with many women coming forward to share their own experiences of public sexual harassment and assault, and the hashtags of her name and #ReclaimTheNight trending on Twitter. Wednesday’s news also came as U.N. Women U.K. released a new report showing 97% of women aged 18-24 in the U.K. said they had been sexually harassed, while 80% of women of all ages in the country said they had experienced sexual harassment in public space.'

Ah, now we see it - this is George Floyd 2.0, turn the genders against each other. Last summer we had race division, this year it's gender division. They really step it up here:

'Alerts and missing persons posters of Everard had been circulating widely on social media over the last week, and the new developments on Wednesday night sparked an outpouring of collective anger and sadness on Twitter. Women have been sharing testimonies of their own experiences of assault and harassment, the hypervigilant routines and protective behaviors they have to carry out for fear of being attacked, and calling for an end to victim-blaming and for men to change their behaviour.'

So clearly all men are to blame, brace yourselves guys! Lets sprinkle a little more division for good measure:

'Many are also reflecting on the higher rates of harassment and violence against women of color, *transgender* women and people of *marginalized genders*.'

They have spiced it up a bit this time around, instead of man vs woman as usual we have an infinite number of 'guest' genders on the womans side this time, and any man who feels he is on the losing side can self identify as another gender and switch teams. Should be fun! Marginalised gender is a new term to me, look out for this to become mainstream soon after many repetitions. So, what next?

'Vigils will be held around the country both in-person and online over the coming days to remember Everard, with a major one scheduled at Clapham Common on Saturday evening, near to the location where she was last seen. “We believe that streets should be safe for women, regardless of what you wear, where you live or what time of day or night it is,” 

“It’s absolutely crucial that we use this moment, and that we think of this moment, as being enough is enough, and as being the time in which we think, what can I do as an individual, but also, what can we do collectively to change this?” Tutton says. “Because until we have collective structural change, *this violence will continue*.” 

Coming this summer - BLM part 2, revenge of the Marginalised Genders! I wonder what symbol they will use in place of bending the knee? They will also need a new catchphrase to replace 'I can't breathe'. Any ideas on what we think they'll run with?

Overall, a repeat of last year - perhaps to distract us whilst their Covid numbers drop due to flu season ending just like last summer. Countless demonstrations, violent riots, sexist statues destroyed etc should keep everyone distracted until next flu season starts in September or until those vaccines start making people really ill. The whole plandemic is looking increasingly fragile lately, they don't want much more scrutiny of it moving forward I imagine.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 11, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> This news story was on the first listed on the google home page. I don't normally click any of these, but the headline caught my eye due to the number 33. I was curious about what the story is telling they're going to do next so I had a look.
> 
> https://time.com/5945656/sarah-everard-police-officer-arrest/?utm_source=pocket-newtab-global-en-GB
> 'Sarah Everard, a *33*-year-old marketing executive, had last been seen on the evening of *March 3 (03/03/21)*, as she was captured on doorbell video footage walking home from a friend’s house on a main road near Clapham, south London at around *9.30* p.m.'
> ...


Funny you should mention this as i took this screen shot earlier today, it is one could say a numerologists wet dream!




​I had this pegged as an op pretty early on but it was confirmed by the arrest of the copper that blew it for me.

The justification for staying at home seem to be mounting!


----------



## luddite (Mar 11, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Silent Bob said:
> 
> 
> > This news story was on the first listed on the google home page. I don't normally click any of these, but the headline caught my eye due to the number 33. I was curious about what the story is telling they're going to do next so I had a look.
> ...


I agree. It's a wonderfully contructed power grab of epic proportions. Burger King wants women in the kitchen and maybe they wil get a 6PM curfew. Sharia law isn't so bad I guess.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 11, 2021)

luddite said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Silent Bob said:
> ...


33+3, rounds to 9, on the 11th, all we need now is some pre written legislation and we have the formula(911) that the others have followed, but it may just be my inflated imagination, cough, cough!


----------



## matematik (Mar 11, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> Overall, a repeat of last year - perhaps to distract us whilst their Covid numbers drop due to flu season ending just like last summer. Countless demonstrations, violent riots, sexist statues destroyed etc should keep everyone distracted until next flu season starts in September or until those vaccines start making people really ill. The whole plandemic is looking increasingly fragile lately, they don't want much more scrutiny of it moving forward I imagine.



What I find irritating is that the types who chastise people for not wearing masks or obeying lockdown will be precisely the types out rioting and destroying statues come the summer, and the mainstream media and government will fully encourage it like they did with BLM.

At the peak of the BLM unrest there were protests and riots all over the US and UK, and not one resulted in any claimed uptick in Covid cases and the mainstream media was effectively telling people to go out and riot, saying there's no risk of Covid for BLM rioters. Covid is pro-BLM apparently. That proved beyond doubt what absolute nonsense it all is, I'm amazed that anyone continued to believe the narrative after that.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 12, 2021)

A few piccies for 'the weekend' and a twittering look back at 2020 and who said what.














https://twitter.com/YearCovid
And This Perfect Life. I'm sure you all recognise it!


_View: https://twitter.com/Lyndonx/status/1370141935885750273_​


----------



## fega72 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Curious (Mar 12, 2021)

fega72 said:


>



Saddest thing is that he is obviously having very hard times reading the autocue...And why are these military women? Very bad theater indeed.


----------



## Whitewave (Mar 12, 2021)

What about men who identify as women? The woke crowd head explodes considering this dilemna.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 12, 2021)

Whilst the kiddies are being distracted by the mad peer's statement and some interview with a ginger bloke and his mate  the NHS Blessed be its name gets its immunity enhanced. No vaccines required when legality simply requires the writing down of some words on the correct form .

https://publications.parliament.uk/pa/bills/cbill/58-01/0122/cbill_2019-20210122_en_1.htm?fbclid=


----------



## matematik (Mar 12, 2021)

Mark Drakeford is a proper left wing globalist scumbag and change agent, just like fellow "First Minister" Nicola Sturgeon. Only the other day he announced "the UK is over", trying to push the balkanisation of the UK, and is now promoting a curfew for men. 

I dismissed "Baroness" Jones' suggestion of a curfew as hyperbole from a crazy old misandrist looking for attention, but Drakeford now promoting this idea is a significant escalation in my opinion, it's starting to make me wonder if the powers that be are really going to go for this. I almost can't believe they would go this far, but they've imposed such authoritarianism on the UK over the past year that frankly there's no accounting for what they might do any more.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 12, 2021)

I'd swear but the substitution of the word 'rhymes with duck begins with f' with the word 'flock' by a new setting or algo thingy on here would render the point of swearing useless. So please just read it. 1889 vintage.

https://archive.org/details/b2136140x/page/24/mode/2up?view=theater


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 12, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> full on breakdown of society from the economic disaster looming. seems its all going according to the plan. how can we stop it? its like watching a car crash in slow motion. very depressing


Oh don't worry about it. The near future is always painted black and the distant future is always rosy. The present is discovering neither is a the true colour.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 12, 2021)

Dear lady
I went out tonight to get tomorrows food in as I do most nights save Sunday's . Even God needs a day off!!
It sucks big time to realise that life as we are told it is has to be bought at 'the store' or else we starve. It sucks even more to pass next to no-one on the street and on entering the store be surrounded by face nappy zombies, both staff and people like me buying life. Mine was the only human face in the store. Most were simply going along with it all because we are made to comply, forced to comply from the moment we learn to speak. Schooling in this sick society that we are told is 'civilised' simply cements compliance in.
We are not compliant by nature which is why it takes over a decade of schooling to make us pretend we are compliant
I cannot share your experience as you cannot share mine. We can exchange written words, no-one else is paying us any attention so we can write to each other in the open, but these words are devoid of human contact. We cannot see each other speak, smile, laugh cry, pretty much like everyone in that store this evening cannot even though they and I were all present in the flesh!
But sharing written words is as good as it gets so I accept that and ask that you have a read through this ladies blog. She has an interesting tale to tell and like you has wandered around a bit, Britain, Turkey, then a wandering across the continent before finding her piece of true paradise high up on a Spanish Hill. I can only write it will guarantee to lift your spirits but assure you from my heart it will.
Pay no heed to the doom mongers on here all speculating on when 'the end is coming', what form it will take, who will suffer the most. Remember not a single one of them predicted any of the things that have happened in 2020 so the reality is they are non the wiser than anyone else.
Here is Anatlya's blog. Enjoy.
http://www.themudhome.com/earthwhispering
Edit to add this sample. Felt appropriate.

I love The Zone. It’s this beautiful space of surrender where everything suddenly becomes easy (basically because we’ve stopped fighting against reality). The body-mind system has absorbed a new set of parameters, and miraculously (as is its way) developed new strength and stamina. It calibrates to feel the heat and the cold differently (I never thought I’d say 0 degrees is warm, but hey I did this month). Suddenly we see all the benefits of our new situation, and a divine calm descends.


----------



## Oracle (Mar 13, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I went out tonight to get tomorrows food in as I do most nights.....
> It sucks big time to realise that life as we are told it is has to be bought at 'the store' or else we starve


It's going to suck even more if people don't realise they have to stock up right now on a minimum of 3 months long life food supplies per household member ( and water, batteries etc) for when the economic collapse or no vaccine/ no shopping ( whichever comes first) play of the board game comes in to effect. If people haven't thought about this already, here's a good guide on how to start.

How to Start Prepping FAST | The Survivalist Blog
For discussion;
Preparing for Emergencies


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 13, 2021)

Oracle said:


> It's going to suck even more if people don't realise they have to stock up right now on a minimum of 3 months long life food supplies per household member ( and water, batteries etc) for when the economic collapse or no vaccine/ no shopping ( whichever comes first) play of the board game comes in to effect.


Why three months minimum?
What is the magic that happens three months or so after the apocalypse?
I know you said minimum but say it takes years for the crazies to become sane again then what?
Surely the bigger the pile to survive longer into Armageddon the bigger the target it becomes for the post apocalyptic crazies. imagine being the only survivor of such an event. Living hell it would seem to me.

And what about those of us who live in a three up two down terraced house on a little street in a little town where there is a distinct lack of room to store three months food supplies for four adults let alone  potable water. Anything else is superfluous as in an apocalypse the grid will be likely to disappear so the entire electrical world disappears as well.

That said I do get why some people cope with dying by stockpiling all manner of things they think they would need to survive post Apocalypse. I have read and read about these people and even got to the stage of laying in a fair few tinned goods myself but frankly if Armageddon or Apocalypse does turn up in my lifetime then I for one do not want to survive it.

This entire system of civilised society runs on getting people to live in fear of dying  or so it seems to me. Religions, states, nations all rant on and on about how they can all save me in this life or the afterlife as long as I comply with the things they say. It is the only thing that sustains it and everything running within it from piped water to mobile phones to the illusion of freedom offered by motorised vehicles et al  to science to pharma/oil/electrotech/digital is designed to keep me scared of death, not scared to death. Well flock that.
(I wonder if the sweary filter will switch that to the  'rhymes with duck' word!)

Assuming apocalypse is a cycle and Armageddon is the bit that follows then if any of the tangible historical evidence is any sort of guide to life it is overwhelmingly destructive in nature and takes out pretty much everything including the people who bring it about, us.

Not to cast aspersions on anyone who takes steps to ensure their post apocalyptic survival into whatever comes. I sincerely hope you have your bases covered and all eventualities considered it's just not for me.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 13, 2021)

You sound much chirpier than you did last night, good for you.

Here's real life.
My good lady had her thryorids removed by the NHS Blessed be its name as the Ear Nose & Throat specialist and his oncologist counterpart found cancer in her thyroid. She developed a grape sized lump on her neck and went as we are trained to do to the GP who referred her to the ENT chap. He didn't know what the lump was so took a biopsy and that was inconclusive so he decided to 'open her up' to remove the lump.
With the lump open to view they noticed its proximity to one half of her thyroid so decided without closing her up, bringing her round getting her consent to remove half the thyroid as well.
As her neck was stapled she did look like Frankensteins monster for a couple of weeks and then went back to see the surgeon.
There he told her they had "pickled  sliced and diced" her thyroid and found tiny white cancers within it so he recommended she have the other half of her thyroid removed and then go to Christies Hospital in Manchester for radiation treatment to  "kill off any spores". His exact words.
Anyway long story short she is now totally and utterly devoid of thyroid glands and indeed thyroid tissue, thanks to the radiation, so she is literally utterly dependent for life on some little white big pharma thyroxin substitute.
Only it isn't a complete thyroxin pharma cannot replicate one of half of the thyroxin the glands themselves produce for reasons unknown.
Still the only thing that bothered her was having to get through the post anaesthetic sickness she gets twice, braver than I am quite honestly.

Point of this tale is back then we did not know there were cures for cancer, we were not even aware of the existence of the Cancer Act which expressly prohibits any person (look up the legal definition of that word)  selling or promoting a cancer cure within the jurisdiction called The United Kingdom of Great Britain & Ireland.
The pharma treatment, pharma do not sell cures for anything, is only available from the NHS Blessed be its name so it is impossible to stockpile. It can of course be bought from online stores and shipped here but like all pharma products it has a finite life and crucially for us if Apocalypse arrives the factories that make the pharma products would cease production with the obvious result of her death no matter how much food and water etc has been stashed.

That and the fact I have lived all of my life sat no more than a mile away from a live nuclear reactor and half of it ten miles away from another much bigger live nuclear reactor. The former is in successive submarines which meant that during the laughingly entitled cold war the Russians had the town targeted for total destruction, well the shipyard actually but the town is wrapped around the shipyard so it would disappear for sure. These things render prepping pointless.

That said I am actually stockpiling food as since the advent of COCO1984 I have stopped shopping from all shops save two and one of them is going to close at some point this year for five and half weeks for an expansion and a revamp. They are even putting in EV charging points four of the useless things. I digress the reason I am stockpiling tinned and dry foods is this is the store where we obtain 90 percent of our food. Fresh stuff we will have to obtain from the other store or we use whose prices are astronomically high unless one goes in of a nighttime and gets their markdowns. So we need 45 days or so of stuff laid in just to keep the food bill just about affordable. hence the limited stockpile.


----------



## matematik (Mar 13, 2021)

I find the Sarah Everard murder case very suspiscious, obviously all the 33 symbolism raises questions to begin with, but there seems to be multiple agendas at play in this case. First with all the talk of a curfew for men, the agenda is clearly to portray all men as a threat to women, especially white men and also to normalise the idea of curfews generally as a valid solution to a problem, this could easily turn into a Covid curfew as has been imposed in France.

I also noticed that in the artist's sketch of the suspect appearing in court, he wasn't wearing a mask while the two officers sat either side of him were. Perhaps this is to subconsciously associate anti-maskers with violent misogynistic "toxic masculinity"? Also, the suspect is a police officer, so this plays into the anti-police agenda of portraying police as untrustworthy and corrupt, and ultimately abolishing police and replacing them with facial recognition and tracking tech, AI crime detection/prediction, etc.

The other thing I find strange is the area it took place in, Brixton and Clapham, which are well known as black areas of London, frankly I'm surprised many whites even live in that area. The implication seems to be that even in a majority black area of London, the most dangerous thing is a white policeman, or a white man.

I would also speculate that the choice of London and the Met police for this probable psyop is deliberate to further the current anti-British and "Celtic independence" agenda, as it furthers the idea that London and by extention the British state and authorities is a cesspit of corruption and evil, as London and the Met are probably the two things most symbolic of the British, or "English" state. The Guardian also released a poll saying that Britain (meaning England) is the most dangerous place for women in the world, which obviously furthers the anti-British and balkanisation agenda.

Britain (meaning England) is now portrayed as the most racist, most misogynistic, most corrupt, most evil, most thieving and oppressive former colonial power on the planet.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 13, 2021)

Getting back into COCO1984 and it being a reset vector to use quackademic parlance.

Here's another quackademic institution cashing in on the scam and wanna guess where they are going to shift production of these must have items?



> We took technology that we initially designed for plant feed and animal feed. And we looked at the effectiveness of using copper nanoparticles against the virus. So we quickly accertained over the summer, that we could use our copper nanotechnology to kill the coronavirus. And then we went into the stage of how do we then implement that so it can be applied to the masses.
> Dr Gareth Cave, Nottingham Trent University


A lying quakademic to boot as no virus has ever been proven to be alive. Wait until they discover 'dead viruses' are deadlier than live ones!
"Applied to the masses." These people are barking, sadly they will find a ready market for their product.
Designed to be worn for seven hours no less. Seems God dropped the ball when designing humans.

https://www.itv.com/news/central/20...navirus-could-be-available-to-the-public-soon


----------



## pushamaku (Mar 14, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> https://www.itv.com/news/central/20...navirus-could-be-available-to-the-public-soon



LOL because copper infused face diapers are already available for those that fear the COCO.


----------



## fega72 (Mar 14, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Getting back into COCO1984 and it being a reset vector to use quackademic parlance.
> 
> Here's another quackademic institution cashing in on the scam and wanna guess where they are going to shift production of these must have items?
> 
> ...


Can we call it the blue blood technology?


----------



## matematik (Mar 14, 2021)

People who accept the "vaccine" out of hope they'll get a "vaccine passport" are going to be very disappointed I think. The WHO has already ruled out the idea and said they don't support it, and thinking logically about it, the only countries being vaccinated in any real numbers are the UK, US and Israel (so they claim). Almost no one has been vaccinated in Russia and China.

I really can't see that the powers that be are going to bring in "vaccine passports" for the benefit of mostly British and Americans who accepted the "vaccine" and prevent the vast majority of Russian and Chinese people, among many others, from travelling because their governments are not vaccinating. 

The reality is the "vaccine passports" thing is just propaganda the British media is using to manipulate people to accept the vaccine thinking it will allow them to easily go on holiday abroad again. The truth is those who accept the vaccine will not be in any better position in regards to civil liberties than the unvaccinated, because there's no legal frame work to do that.


----------



## pushamaku (Mar 15, 2021)

> In the RAaW short film VACCINE AG19, we get a look at a world nearly wiped out by compulsory vaccinations. Two survivors find each other in a seeming twist of fate and must prevail if they hope to save what’s left of civilization. Blind obedience is dangerous, and sometimes, the conspiracy theories turn out to be true…



​
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6289486/


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 15, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/GIArxjtmc0c_


----------



## pushamaku (Mar 15, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/GIArxjtmc0c_




The ritual aspect of all this including mask wearing is nicely explained in this video.

​
These newly minted mindless drones line up for their "vaccine" (gene therapy treatments) regardless of the facts presented to them.





Source​


----------



## Mike Nolan (Mar 15, 2021)

https://brandnewtube.com/watch/covi...-wipe-out-the-human-race_GcjtJu9dY1RcSNh.html


----------



## matematik (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks like many countries are now banning the AstraZeneca vaccine. Is this likely because of genuine safety concerns relative to the other vaccines or because they want to use mRNA vaccines only?


----------



## Frodod (Mar 15, 2021)

Good News! They have finally isolated the virus.


----------



## matematik (Mar 15, 2021)

Interesting development how EU countries are now banning AstraZeneca and apparently are going to start buying the Russian Sputnik vaccine instead.

Wonder if this will be enough to encourage the Europeans to line up and get jabbed now they've been saved from the big bad British jab and will get the safe, anti-NWO Russian jab instead?

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...kdown-exit-risk-suspends-AstraZeneca-jab.html


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 15, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/timesuppeeps/status/1371305581370241024_

Really bad crisis acting. Follow the yellow brick road sorry umbrella.



_View: https://twitter.com/DamoPelham3/status/1371221522858176519_



_View: https://twitter.com/DamoPelham3/status/1371232707036901376_​


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 15, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Really bad crisis acting. Follow the yellow brick road sorry umbrella.


In Dresden it is red just like the uk.


_View: https://youtu.be/clZ6iAeGQB4?t=35_


Same script, different time.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/0CXZPq4sxoDD/_

Mean while in Bristol, UK.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBc-u1r4R5Y&ab_channel=TyrantFinderU.K_


_View: https://twitter.com/abirballan/status/1371173233211346947_


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 15, 2021)

The caring NHS Blessed be it's name.

https://www.local.gov.uk/sites/defa...cination do and donts by audience cohorts.pdf


----------



## fega72 (Mar 17, 2021)

Is there a competition out there about who can write the stupidest article? 



> People who walk slowly may be almost four times more likely to die from coronavirus, and be potentially more than twice at risk of contracting severe Covid-19, researchers say.
> 
> Those who walk slowly and are a normal weight could be almost 2.5 times more likely to develop severe Covid-19 and 3.75 times more likely to die from the virus than normal-weight fast walkers, according to a new study.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skydog (Mar 17, 2021)

I may be reposting this, but in the event it hasn’t landed here already, a 73 page compilation of vaccine related deaths and injuries.

_View: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FCLpbPgBu1Kb-I7Llyxv0m2SosvmsWS6/view_


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 17, 2021)

The wheels are off.
This went live last night.
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coron...rus-vaccination/book-coronavirus-vaccination/


----------



## matematik (Mar 17, 2021)

I think they might ban the AstraZeneca vaccine. As it would force most countries to use mRNA vaccines and also portrays Britain and Brexit as bad and a failure, which is a clear part of the agenda along with the "British strains".

It's mainly an attempt to win over the proles in Germany and other European countries who are convinced the "British vaccine" alone is bad, so if it's banned it will appear that the system works and peoples' concerns are listened to and acted on, and also once that happens there will be more of a moral pressure on Germans and other Euros to get jabbed because they made a fuss about AstraZeneca and the EU saved them from the Big Bad Brexit jab, so the gov will expect them to obediently take their safe Sputnik or Pfizer, it's what they wanted after all!


----------



## Myrrinda (Mar 17, 2021)

fega72 said:


> Is there a competition out there about who can write the stupidest article?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So if your walking style is too slow, you can get arrested and put to quarantine. Devious. Also, to add to the list who can make an appointment: if you are a slow walker.

I have never heard that they say (the media in good old Germany) the Astra is bad because it's british. Then again, I'm not really watching a lot of news, maybe they did but I'm not aware of it. I know you guys probably don't care but I love british people and the awesome accents that are spoken and basicially everything about the island and the awesome cool people and countries and culture and everything ? I'm not kidding. No stupid news story or distorted history can diminish my love for you!

My Mom (works at hospital) got the first shot and had NO zero nada side effects except arm pain (which you get from any needle that gets into your muscles). She said if they didn't keep the Astra for the second injection, she won't take it. She only took it because it was not the mRna kind.


----------



## Magnetic (Mar 17, 2021)

As Dreamtime said,"This is a well planned out rollout  of the vax and engineered societal takedown that has many facets of control built in." Paraphrased.   Another alarming side effect of the treatment is the "leakiness"  of the virus treatment itself.   When the treatment doesn't kill the virus  but allows it to live in the body, it can mutate in the body to create more virulent strains.   This is exactly what happened with the Marek's chicken virus and the vax for it in chickens.  "Could some vaccines drive the evolution of more virulent pathogens? Conventional wisdom is that natural selection will remove highly lethal pathogens if host death greatly reduces transmission. Vaccines that keep hosts alive but still allow transmission could thus allow very virulent strains to circulate in a population. *Here we show experimentally that immunization of chickens against Marek's disease virus enhances the fitness of more virulent strains, making it possible for hyperpathogenic strains to transmit.* Immunity elicited by direct vaccination or by maternal vaccination prolongs host survival but does not prevent infection, viral replication or transmission, thus extending the infectious periods of strains otherwise too lethal to persist. Our data show that anti-disease vaccines that do not prevent transmission can create conditions that promote the emergence of pathogen strains that cause more severe disease in unvaccinated hosts. "   In other words the vax allowed infected chickens to live, but it allowed more deadly strains to appear and kill unvaxed chickens.  *It made the disease much more lethal!*  What we are told with the mRNA vax is that it will hijack your cells in your entire body and make the spike protein originally from a bat.  So now you are producing these proteins for life in a leaky way so you become an incubator supporting the emergence of more hyperpathogenic (deadly) strains. With hundreds of millions of human carriers which do NOT STOP TRANSMISSION a series of more and more lethal versions will be produced. _Any unvaxed person in this scenario will be subject to an evolved more deadly virus from the leaky vax program._ The only way to protect yourself without the vax would be to expose yourself to the original virus to arm your immune system like the Chicken Pox parties we had when we were kids 60 years go. Vaxes are never as good as your own bodies defenses when exposed to pathogens. ttps://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/07/27/leaky-vaccines-could-make-viruses-more-deadly-new-study-suggests/ Imperfect Vaccination Can Enhance the Transmission of Highly Virulent Pathogens - PubMed Marek's Disease in Chickens


----------



## codis (Mar 18, 2021)

The vaccine is designed to kill, as I suspected.
With the next infection. Any.
https://www.lewrockwell.com/political-theatre/sherri-tenpenny/https://www.lewrockwell.com/politic...epopulation-mrna-vaccines-will-start-working/


----------



## FAELAGUM (Mar 18, 2021)

codis said:


> The vaccine is designed to kill, as I suspected.
> With the next infection. Any.
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/political-theatre/sherri-tenpenny/https://www.lewrockwell.com/politic...epopulation-mrna-vaccines-will-start-working/



Listening now, c.

Question that arouse immediately.

What is the point with QR-VACCINE-PASS/ID when a dead person cannot use a smart phone?

Different powers at play are planning major events a few years ahead in time.

Expo meeting or world fairs as they used to be caled back in the days.







War exercises this year (NATO)






PENTAGON plans on trying out new war vehichles 2022






Now. The vaccination plans. When tracking the source of the figures and heads behind QR-VACCINE-PASS/ID the amount of entrepreneurs are building up exploiting this opportunity to earn a dime.





And entrepreneurs operating within the English language:





This is going to build up over time, and all the smart masks will be produced in China with firmware updates inside your smart phone also made in China connected to your smart phone. Shit is insane with forced technocracy!


----------



## pushamaku (Mar 18, 2021)

We do not consent.

​


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 18, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> this is very scary to me, because for unlike for example with other leaders assassinated in my lifetime, this crap is being done out in the open , in real time, even normal people must be able to see something is wrong here... if the barbarians are sooooo bold, we are in deep shizzle kids



It's clear they have full spectrum dominance over the political and societial circus.

A couple weeks ago I did some vedic cloudbusting ritual, the sky cleared up instantly, and a day later, a black military helicopter with infrared equipment (which they can use to view the inside of houses through walls) flew directly over the house, in a low altitude. The kind of black helicopter that appears when putting up cloud busters. I was in the garden, looking up. This is a remote german village, there's never black helicopters here. But it's clear that the deep state part of the intelligence agencies know everything that happening in the entire realm, every square meter has been covered and once you become a threat to them you will become a target. To them earth is a farm.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Mar 19, 2021)

I was lucky enough to see the Warumpi band back in my younger day.


This is an interesting site about vax injury.

https://www.vaccineinjurynews.com/


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 19, 2021)

https://assets.publishing.service.g...le/316200/Mass_Gatherings_evidence_Review.pdf
Fifty pages of maybe, can, should, could.

Here is the conclusion, and even this is as vague as it can be.

Conclusion

In conclusion there is limited data indicating that mass gatherings are associated with influenza transmission and this theme is continued with the inclusion of new evidence for the update. Certain unique events such as the Hajj, specialised settings including civilian and military ships- a new theme for this update, indoor venues and crowded outdoor venues provide the primary evidence base to suggest mass gatherings can be associated with Influenza outbreaks. Some evidence suggests that restricting mass gatherings together with other social distancing measures may help to reduce transmission. However, the evidence is still not strong enough to warrant advocating legislated restrictions. Therefore, in a pandemic situation a cautious policy of voluntary avoidance of mass gatherings would is still the most prudent message. Operational considerations including practical implications of policy directed at restricting mass gathering events should be carefully considered.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 19, 2021)

THEY never miss an opportunity. A bus stop yesterday.


----------



## fega72 (Mar 19, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> so on to more news that anyone with a brain in thier heads could see was coming, switzerland decided today to extend lockdown. now also, one of the major supermarkets in the country has banned a customer from all of their stores for 5 years for not wearing the mask and not producing an exemption when ordered to.


So how they are planning to do that 5 year ban? Do you have to show your ID now when entering a store in Switzerland?


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 19, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> switzerland decided today to extend lockdown. now also, one of the major supermarkets in the country has banned a customer from all of their stores for 5 years for not wearing the mask and not producing an exemption when ordered to.


Agent provocateur it looks like from where I'm sitting.



> *A self-proclaimed ‘coronavirus rebel’ has been banned from all locations of Swiss supermarket chain Migros for five years for refusing to wear a mask. *
> 
> The man, who is active on social media as part of a group calling itself the ‘Corona Rebels’, attempted to enter a supermarket in Lucerne without wearing a mask.



Source

As for black helicopters well I'm very familiar with everything from a Chinook down and never in my entire six decades have I ever seen a black helo either in the air or on the ground.
If they can trace one mind in however many there really are in the known world by whatever fanciful means they have at their disposal doing something that triggers an alert in 'their systems' and pinpoint the exact geographical location then they have abilities way beyond helo technology ergo no need for using them.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 19, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> who cares if he is an agitator?


Because he is demonising anyone who goes against the 'rules'. You must have heard the term 'climate denier' used to demonise anyone who talks sense about the climate change scam well this is the same thing. 
Placemen are set within 'oppositions' for this very reason. This bloke was deliberately getting in the face of the security, staff and police to make them ban him and the mind trick that's played on all those that play by the rules  is they must keep on playing or be branded the same and get the same treatment. It even goes further by getting some useful idiots or place men within the rule followers to start demanding that the deniers are excluded until they too comply. 
The poor are there to scare the workers into being obedient.
The rich are there to give the worker a carrot to aim for.
Game over.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 19, 2021)

Anything in the press is more than likely theatre. Anything on tv is theatre. I know from my personal experience the press people simply tell stories. I know many events, filmed of course, where the boys and girls in hi-viz are not serving police officers and neither are the people they are oppressing.  Having been a retailer in an earlier life I can tell you any retailer can refuse to serve anyone for any reason they dream up be it valid in the case of a shoplifter or spurious in the case of no providing papers when asked as in this case. The police did nothing because no law has been broken. It might well be legal guidance to wear a face covering when appropriate but it isn't legally enforceable, at least over here don't know about the Swiss situation specifically but I suspect it won't be much different.

I have never worn a mask in the shops, no-one be they staff or customers says anything. I've done leafleting not about this nonsense but for other things, complete waste of time in my experience. The best I did was leaving leaflets in the shops just tucked onto shelves or laid on top of tins. True most would never get read but it is amazing how many people cannot resist a look at something lying around in a shop that would go from doormat to bin in an instant if shoved in a letter box. 

Life is to me theatre. Took me decades to accept this but after seeing some really strange things and having some very odd experiences I became wu wei. Be like water, always taking the easiest way, the action in none action, stillness when stillness matters, raging torrent when raging matters, etc so I walk away in the opposite direction to those doing the running thing. To each their own though but unless you know the right target to aim at you end up fighting yourself. 
In the case of COCO1984 the right target has yet to reveal itself.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 19, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> unless you know the right target to aim at you end up fighting yourself.


Wisest words of 2021 so far, many thanks!


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 20, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/C0vid0/status/1372936828676927488_​


----------



## matematik (Mar 20, 2021)

Seems like a strange alliance of anti-lockdown protesters, BLM, feminists and ANTIFA is forming. Unfortunately the anti-lockdown movement is being manipulated into siding with groups with more nefarious objectives who are NWO foot soldiers. 

All part of the plan towards martial law and the NWO I suspect. Also, being associated with the violence of BLM and ANTIFA does them no favours either, almost certainly all by design.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 21, 2021)

Here is machine written headlines attempting to direct the narrative in the readers mind to accept things that are not true. The time stamp is in the image properties.

Yesterday the 20th the day of protest.

Headline arrangement one.
The picture on the top right mirrors the poses of the actors in the sarah everard vigil photo of the ginger haired actress being arrested. The only difference is here the cropping reveals a line of hi-viz backs blocking out any protestors so this could have been taken anytime. You know they are actors as real cops do not look at the camera when they are being filmed. The three men, three men note so three times as many men being arrested unlike the single bright ginger haired woman at the Everard vigil. Subliminal message "men are 3 times more dangerous than women"

The picture in the middle featuring the cop in a white baseball cap. Keep your eye on him because...





Here he is again. The pictures laid around this are changed about a bit. The actor Laurence Fox is captured on camera at the protest. He is an actor paid to play roles. He is running for the political position of Mayor of London.
The headline rhetoric goes from 'clash' to 'confront' and the 'calls for' phrase makes an appearance. The main headline stays the same as Police Clash with Covid Mob. The language is structured to make the reader see all of the people in these pictures who are not authority figures as a mob that must be cracked down upon by the protectors of authority cops and politicians.
The word pandemic is put in to keep it front and foremost in the minds of the readers. Readers who may be beginning to question aspects of the shebang or the whole shebang are the target of these pictures and headlines. They are the ones who can be scared into compliance with authority.
"Demonstrations and protests" flip flop about thus adding confusion into the mix. "Covid rules" disappears from the headlines
"demonstrators" become "maskless anti-lockdown protestors" ergo anarchists who will not follow the rules and endanger those around them who do.
This protest is linked in both headlines the the Everard vigil this repetition works so well that is why it is used over and over again to create a false narrative.





A virus colour card for Dummies Notice how the United Kingdom variants are trackable to city level but the 'johnny foreigners are not!
Ad just to really scare the kiddies or set up the outer space believers and the "conspiracy nuts or alternative media folks" for a fall the one on the bottom right is of "unknown origin".
Reality is someone somewhere found a picture of the clangers planet and coloured it in on their kompoota then played with the paint palette in MSPaint to get the different 'variants together for their big picture.
The truth is no virus has ever been seen by anyone alive or dead. But most people do not want to look for the truth let alone examine the claim.



This is why the media as a whole and the world of celebrity is not trustworthy in regards to the sourcing of information on the events said to be going on in the world. Seems given the lies peddled by so called scientists and academics across the spectrum of science in regards this COCO1984 are as untrustworthy as the media and celebrities are.
You are the only scientist you can trust, you are the only scientist you need. It's incumbent on you to figure this shit out or not.


----------



## fega72 (Mar 21, 2021)

“As of 18:45hrs, *33* people have been arrested by officers policing the gatherings in central London.

They love the number 33 isn't it!

“_Most of the arrests have been for breaching COVID regulations_.”

Really? I can see thousands breaching covid regulations, so why only 33 people have been arrested?


----------



## matematik (Mar 21, 2021)

Another Mail article pushing the idea that anti-lockdown protesters, BLM, radical feminists and the far-left are of the same ilk. They're obviously worried the anti-lockdown protests are becoming too mainstream and are trying to label them as "violent lefties" to put people off supporting them basically.

They're also trying to make it a moral issue, by saying Sarah Everard's vigil has been "hijacked". Interestingly the Sarah Everard protests are pro-curfew and pro-restrictions, which indirectly supports the lockdown agenda, like with their now famous 6pm curfew for men demand, which coincidently just so happens to be the same time as the current Covid curfew in France.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-politicians-hijack-Sarah-Everards-vigil.html


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 21, 2021)

It occurred to me not everyone is as old as I am so most are unlikely to understand the clangers planet reference so here's the planet. Actually the planet is not the clangers home planet but is actually called the Hoot planet, sorry about the lack of accuracy there.


----------



## matematik (Mar 22, 2021)

Looks like the powers that be are really upping the ante on anti-lockdown rioting. If what happened in Bristol keeps up, most normies will be demanding the army takes over and starts cracking heads under martial law. It will effectively create a pro-lockdown response.

I feel Britain is the target to kick off the martial law agenda and make police obsolete, mainly because police here are already the most restricted of anywhere. In Europe they have guns, water cannons, tear gas, etc, whereas in the UK they are far more restricted in their tactics and equipment, making it easy for large groups to overwhelm them. So in that sense Britain is the perfect target to make the police look obsolete, because the police here really can't offer much resistance to a determined mob, many of whom are probably more tooled up than the police are.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9388059/Clean-operation-begins-night-protests-Bristol.html


----------



## matematik (Mar 22, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the powers that be are really upping the ante on anti-lockdown rioting. If what happened in Bristol keeps up, most normies will be demanding the army takes over and starts cracking heads under martial law. It will effectively create a pro-lockdown response.
> ...



The scamdemic has run its course, too many people are questioning it now. It seems the focus is now shifting to security as the justification for keeping these lockdown measures imposed long term. If rioting becomes perceived to be a problem, then people would probably accept curfews enforced by the army as a solution.

The reason Russia is portrayed positively lately is because it is already very authoritarian, demonstrations are mostly not tolerated there and result in an aggressive police response. They want people in Western countries to see authoritarianism as the best system.

The level of enforcement does seem to vary a lot by country, perhaps the local authorities in Southern Italy do not comply with everything central government tells them to do?


----------



## matematik (Mar 23, 2021)

Now the US drug regulator attacks AstraZeneca and accuses them of lying. My guess is they're setting up AZ as the "bad vaccine" to manipulate people into thinking its safe to have anything else. They're trying to combat anti-vax sentiment by making it about one particular vaccine, rather than vaccines in general.

I'd have assumed it was because they want to promote mRNA vaccines in place of conventional vaccines, but the EU seem to be bigging up Sputnik and that's the same tech as AZ, so apparently that's not their agenda. I have actually noticed some anti-vaxxers say that if push came to shove they would begrudgingly take Sputnik as they believe they can trust the Russians not to poison them.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...iding-outdated-information-vaccine-trial.html


----------



## Silent Bob (Mar 25, 2021)

Are people finally waking up? 

I guess it's one thing to inject yourself with an experimental treatment, especially if it means you can go to the pub again, that doesn't surprise me as people really are that daft these days. However, when it comes to injecting your children most people still seem to have that natural protective instinct which hasn't been competely programmed out of them yet. Have the establishment pushed too far with this one? The comments in this story from my local rag are very encouraging as these are all the same time of people who have so far gone along with it all. Normally this deadful newspaper would describe all of these parents as 'anti vacc' and 'conspiracy theorists', but not this time...... they actually have names...... This could be the turning point!

https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/news/health/hull-parents-refuse-vaccinate-children-5225756
'Hull parents have spoken out against the coronavirus vaccine - and say they will not allow their children to have it.
Both mums and dads have expressed their concerns over the vaccine and have said they will refuse it for their children when offered.

Sam Butler said: "I'll wait until the four years 'if we start seeing side effects' or not. If the manufacturers don't want liability and don't seem very confident in the safety of the vaccines it doesn't give me confidence in putting it in my child."

Leeanne Creek said: "I don't get the point? Extremely rare cases of Covid effecting children and even rarer hospitalising them so why vaccinate them? "I could understand if the vaccine stopped you spreading the disease but it doesn't, it just stops you becoming seriously ill from it."

Michaela Walters said: "Why would you give your son or daughter a vaccine when even govt have said they are not at risk? "Especially one which is still in trials and will probably prove ineffective against any emerging new variants. What are they in danger from? "Most have healthy immune systems despite being muzzled up in school."

John Cunningham agreed. He said: "If Covid doesn't harm them why would they need it, and if all the vulnerable are vaccinated and in no further danger then why should those who don't want it be forced to have, am I missing something here, things just don't seem to add up to me.

Alan Moore said: "Not a chance my child will get it, its absolute madness to give kids it when no one on this planet knows the long term effects of it."

Stacie McKnight said: "Nope. They can decide for themselves when they are of age to give consent and when they are aware of long term side effects."'

And finally my favourite comment of the lot - 

Kelly Morris simply said: "Quite literally, over my dead body." 

They did still manage to find two idiots who were willing to jab their kids, but only two repeating the programming they've been given so that's encouraging!


----------



## matematik (Mar 25, 2021)

I wonder if the pandemic is in part an agenda in stoking divisions between different groups. In the UK the most zealous pro-maskers, pro-vaxxers, etc, are typically white, middle class and middle aged to older and probably more likely than not to be politically conservative.

In contrast the most zealous anti-maskers, anti-vaxxers, etc, seem more of a racial mix, more likely to be working class (though still plenty of middle class) and a younger demographic overall, and arguably more likely to be left wing.

I think the recent riots in Bristol show this divide really coming to the fore, I also don't think it's a coincidence that Bristol is where the BLM "statue toppling" thing kicked off in the UK back in the summer with the toppling of Edward Colston's statue while the police stood by and didn't intervene. I doubt the symbolism of this is lost on the authorities.

Likewise I don't think it's a coincidence that the George Floyd and BLM thing happened during this pandemic, I think this is a key part of stoking division for their agenda that is playing out now. 

In the UK at least it seems to me that the anti-lockdown protests are converging with BLM, ANTIFA, radical feminism, and leftist politics in general. Pro-lockdown sentiment in contrast has converged with more right wing politics, such as anti-BLM, "defend the statues", pro-Churchill type views.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 25, 2021)

Just a coincidence I am sure.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 25, 2021)

He is reading from an autocue.  Watch his eye movements. Actors that is all these politicians are. Front men for the shadow men why so many take them seriously really is a mystery, scratch that most people are too dense to even consider  looking into anything they are told .


_View: https://twitter.com/DarrenPlymouth/status/1375018188551954436_​


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 25, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> lots of fun little easter eggs in the news these days.
> 
> shooting in a supermarket on 3/22, nice number!
> 
> ...


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 25, 2021)

Politics and pandemics explained in a tutorial for a videogame I liked. MUST WATCH!!!


_View: https://youtu.be/tEv24eJ9rqE?t=2943_


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 25, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> Politics and pandemics explained in a tutorial for a videogame I liked. MUST WATCH!!!
> 
> 
> _View: https://youtu.be/tEv24eJ9rqE?t=2943_



Damn thats an old sim.

Sims within sims, I do think this one is an AI generated crisis, run by the numbers lets say, the tech that we are allowed to see and use is very advanced so the tools they have must be so much more advanced!


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 25, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > Politics and pandemics explained in a tutorial for a videogame I liked. MUST WATCH!!!
> ...



They call those techs "tips & tricks"...


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 25, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> They call those techs "tips & tricks"...


Or "exploits"...


----------



## pushamaku (Mar 26, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> Speaking of swabs... seems they can be used to deliver 'drugs' and you wouldn't be the wiser.






> Contraversial Reddit threads have been known to be removed, so for posterity:
> 
> ----
> I just came across several videos which show, that there are some kind of black fillaments visible under a microscope, that seem to move, when getting warm.
> ...


----------



## Prolix (Mar 26, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> pushamaku said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of swabs... seems they can be used to deliver 'drugs' and you wouldn't be the wiser.
> ...



There's a video I linked in an earlier post that provides more on the test, relating it to Morgellons:

https://beforeitsnews.com/alternati...-vaccine-artificial-intelligence-3741455.html
Regarding the vax itself, I saw this posted on Telegram recently:



> These Dark Ones are trying to spread their Zombie operating system to the population that have rejected vaccines.
> 
> People who have been vaccinated, do not exchange any body fluids with them. Their DNA will infect your DNA, and you will inherit their Luciferase virus that they are spreading.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Nolan (Mar 26, 2021)

There now saying the chemicals they use in the face muzzel are known in males to make the old boy smaller and less taddies floating around. 

https://nationalfile.com/study-chemical-that-causes-penile-shrinkage-found-in-face-masks/


----------



## Mike Nolan (Mar 26, 2021)

The more this pans out the more fucked up it all becomes.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 26, 2021)

I have been doing yeoman’s work battling my doctor the past few months over the merits of the Rona Jab and literally almost burst out into laughter on our last phone call as he read the following from his Covid-prompter:

1) Booster shots coming this fall to those who have already been fully vaccinated - think of them as software updates to the nanotechnology behind these new vaccines.

2) Although everyone wants to get back to normal as soon as possible, not flying across the country for every business meeting has been great for fighting climate change.

3) We are never going to reach herd immunity if people keep cherry-picking fake news to support their baseless claims (in response to me inquiring about whether or not he had seen the latest reported death count from the trusty ol’ VAERS).

4) Don’t forget to donate to the WHO (I’m dead serious he snuck that in out of nowhere at the end).

I think he was close to cracking up at some point himself - because deep down he must know how ridiculous he sounds spewing off these absurdities, especially since the reason for seeing this doctor has nothing at all to do with Covid. Guess you got to keep up appearances if you are on the take, hey?

Clearly my door is going to be one of the first they knock on in town to get the RJ into us the old fashioned way - duct tape and straight jackets!


----------



## matematik (Mar 26, 2021)

Before this scamdemic I was fairly convinced that Agenda 21/2030 rural depopulation and megacities were the agenda, yet now after all the scaremongering about viruses, social distancing, etc, I don't see how the "powers that be" could credibly promote that agenda any more. If anything people now want to leave the cities.

The only thing I can think of is that they will say that megacities are ideal because "herd immunity" is established quicker that way, maybe the scamdemic is ironically part of the plan of "herding" people into megacities? I can't see that they've scrapped the idea because the technocratic grid, things like facial recognition and AI tech would really only work when people are confined to particular densely populated areas. 

Also, HS2 the new high speed rail line between London and Birmingham has actually started construction during the "pandemic" despite a lot of opposition, so clearly the government is still pursuing Agenda 21/2030 and megacity hubs.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 26, 2021)

Speculating is fun isn't it. Pity no bugger was speculating about the coming shitshow back in 2019. It wasn't even on the Simpsons.
Never mind the supra intelligence labelled, Hal, sorry AI is the power behind the throne. Not really but it is fun to speculate.
Humans are running this game. AI  cannot generate the electricity it requires to run any more than it can mine ores and refine them then stamp them into circuitry. Humans do this but sadly humans have become cyborged.
Not in the Borg appearance sadly, that would be really cool but its much more boring and mundane. Humans carry a device (made by humans) around with them, they sleep with them, they take a dump with them, eat with them, travel with them, have sex alongside them, trust them, look after them, fret and panic when they are lost, stuffed when the software within them doesn't work, enter hysteria mode when they cannot get a signal, upgrade them at their own expense at least once a year, connect them to their fridges, TV's, central heating, cars, lights switches and smart vibrators, I kid you not.

Pissing in the wind here as you all have one of these tracking devices within reach and no I am not psychic just sick to the back teeth of people pretending they have uses for these things or they are 'off grid' whilst carrying one around FFS. 
And yes I see the irony in me tapping out electronic shite and posting it on the interwebs, 
The humans running this game can only do what they are doing because you have allowed your life to be digitised into the device in your hand/pocket/bag. 

So what do we know about them?
Nothing.
What do we know about the purpose of their game?
Nothing.
What do we know about the ending?
Nothing.


TTFN.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 27, 2021)

24th March 2020 this happened.

_View: https://twitter.com/miladvisor/status/1242523996777824258_​


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 27, 2021)

Alleluja! More help please


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 27, 2021)

You can expect this and much more by a country directly governed by the banksters' cartel Mario Draghi - Wikipedia


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 27, 2021)

There is a rumour that the ship scuttling in the canal is to trap a Russian sub in the med,


_View: https://youtu.be/4Aaxe1gOetw_


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 27, 2021)

The Rostov On Don is a Black Sea Fleet submarine and she entered the med on the 7th March via Gibraltar from the Atlantic. I would guess en route to Sevastopol via the Bosphorus. She fired Kaliber missiles into some 'militants' ISIS or whatever they really are in Syria on her maiden voyage. Submarines transit Suez on the surface and often in company with a tug.

_View: https://twitter.com/dparody/status/1368495438488363008_​

I have some memory of the canal being blocked before during the Suez crisis I think when ships were deliberately sunk in the waterway to close it down. Could of been the Arab Israeli war, cannot remember. The container ship as big as it is only has a crew of 15 and they are all Indian apparently. Could be they were just a bit pissed or at least the helmsman was.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 27, 2021)

The helmsman is the human in control of the ships direction of travel so too speak. The captain is in overall control of the ship. There may be a pilot on each ship, I don't know but just as likely there is one on the lead ship of the convoy and the rest play follow the leader. The ship was part of a convoy of ships entering the Canal. They have to travel in convoy as the canal is not able to operate two 'lanes' of ships one in each direction over its entire length. Most of it can allow ships to pass but the part the ship is stuck in is single lane only.
The 'loss of power' excuse is dubious to say the least. Yes it can and does happen on ships running Windows but the timing of the loss in that specific stretch is fortuitous.
The ship is owned by a Japanese company, operated by a Taiwanese company, crewed by Indians and registered in Panama. Not a clue how it plays into the COCO show or if indeed it does but it does rather show up just how easy it is to stop east west trade one wonders why the terrapins of the world didn't do it. Seems much easier and more effective than driving vans/trucks onto pavements, blowing up some runners in Boston or running about shouting Ally akbar and stabbing a few people.
Either the terrapins are thick as mince or they are actors controlled by some secret secret service outfit.


----------



## matematik (Mar 27, 2021)

Russia vs The West is a Hegelian dialectic in my opinion, both are controlled by the same globalists. Russia is every bit as involved in the Covid scam as the UK and US are. However many people bizarrely seem convinced that Russia is genuinely independent and against the NWO, and the globalists often use this to their advantage.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 27, 2021)

The media are not using the pissed helmsman story. I thought it up as being just as likely as anything else. The media claim the ship lost power yet if that is so the rudder would be stuck and the momentum of the ship would be dead ahead. Other media claim it was due to strong cross winds hitting the side of the ship forcing it to spin right at the moment the power failed one presumes.
Whatever the reason why it veered off course into the canal bank is we will doubtless never find out.
If each ship in the convoy carried its own pilot then the fault lies with the pilot on the Ever Given assuming the ship was under power the whole time.
It is the position of the rudder I cannot get my head around. A ship in a convoy in a confined situation like the canal the size off the Ever Given simply has no choice but to make slow deliberate movements yet somehow its rudder was set to force it into the bank.

Human, computer, mechanical failure of some sort is favourite to me with the only other alternative I can see is it was deliberately rammed into the bank by whom and why  is anyone's guess. It might be the Chinese of course who are sending trains all the way across the continent to feed the insatiable Western world its consumer shit Belt and Braces or something like that it's called.  Would make some sort of speculative sense if it were a Chinese owned or operated ship but it isn't.

EDIT to ADD



> When I went through on Maersk Kendal in 2010, as research for a book I wrote about the shipping industry, the transit cost $300,000. That fee included 14 hours of sedate trundling down what is actually rather a dull canal, once you’ve had an hour or so of excitement at seeing sand and palm trees, and realise you’ve got 13 more hours of them to go. It also included an obligatory “Suez crew”, who joined for the transit and had their own cabin, and a pilot who took control of the ship. This is standard procedure in modern shipping: ships often take on pilots in harbour areas or tricky passages because they have better local knowledge. Technically the pilot took command of the bridge, though the pilot we had was too busy eating his way through the entire menu, and dozing, to be particularly commanding. The second officer had to keep waking him up for instructions.


Source

Explains why the media are being kept well away. Ducks in a row for the coming blame game.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 28, 2021)

Sometimes it just feels like mockery!






https://taiwanenglishnews.com/truck...uses-traffic-jam-in-china-picture-goes-viral/


----------



## davtash (Mar 28, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the powers that be are really upping the ante on anti-lockdown rioting. If what happened in Bristol keeps up, most normies will be demanding the army takes over and starts cracking heads under martial law. It will effectively create a pro-lockdown response.
> ...





Vagabond said:


> oh i think southern europe in general doesnt comply, but you dont see that on the news.
> 
> when folks all sit in thier houses and watch the black cube and dont travel, its real easy to say Oceana have always been at war with Eastasia, and people think its true...


Please could you say more. Here on SH there are so many 'being at war with each other'.


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 28, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > You can expect this and much more by a country directly governed by the banksters' cartel Mario Draghi - Wikipedia
> ...


Soon Biden will fade away too to make space for the next president...



​Our goddess will solve all of humanity's problems. Trust me!


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 28, 2021)

Whilst this post may appear to focus mainly on current events, it does have a significant relevance to the stolen history of World War II. I was going to post it in 'Off Topic', but I'm not allowed.

With all the focus on China as being the root of the current evil, it’s very easy to overlook the role of other players in the game – Israel in particular (although there are arguments to suggest they are actually one and the same.) They are leading the world in firmly establishing the ‘new normal’ and all its horrors. The new Green Pass type vaccination certificate is in full swing in Israel, where vaccinations are obligatory. (Note the association with ‘Green’ environmental issues.) The propaganda for it states,

“_With the green pass doors simply open in front of you … We’re returning to life._” (Video)

Of course there’s an App.

“_to show who has been fully inoculated against coronavirus or those who have recovered from infection.  For both vaccinated individuals and recovered coronavirus patients, the pass is valid till June 6, 2021. It acts as a form of exclusive access, a mark of approval should you wish to go to concerts, theatres, gyms and hotels.  Hoteliers such as Armin Grunewald, whose establishment can be found near the Sea of Galilee, told the Guardian that, “People were looking happy and liberated”_

“_In the view of computer scientist Orr Dunkelman, based at Haifa University, it unnecessarily reveals information such as the date a person recovered from COVID-19 or received a vaccine.  It also employs an old encryption library susceptible to security breaches.  Ran Bar Zik, software columnist for Haaretz, goes so far as to call it “a catastrophe in the making,” suggesting a paper vaccination form instead._

“_In February, the Knesset approved a law allowing the Health Ministry to provide the name, national identification number, phone number and address of any citizen who can be vaccinated but has not received a jab, to a range of authorities.  These include the Education Ministry and the Welfare Ministry.  At the time of its passage, Tamar Zandberg of the Meretz party suggested that, “Disclosing such information is a slippery slope, and damage’s people’s privacy._

“_Epidemiologist Christopher Dye and sociologist Melinda C. Mills, writing in Science, remark that, “The greatest risk is that people for whom vaccination is unacceptable, untested, inaccessible, or impossible are denied access to goods and services.”  They consider the various instances where inequity can manifest: ethnic minorities reluctant to take the jab; a lack of data on vaccine efficacy for people at risk (pregnant women for instance); unreachable, undocumented migrants; the digital technological divide; and eligibility requirements.” (Article)_

Inequity, ethnic minorities, denial of access to goods and services, persecution where has all this happened before? Oh yes, Nazi Germany apparently, against the Jews which ended in mass genocide, apparently.

“_The entire world is watching in horror as *death rates have skyrocketed in Israel *since the Israeli government brokered a secret deal with Pfizer to inject the entire population with their experimental COVID shots, which are now being mandated as a condition to participate in society.” (Article)_

Fortunately, there is resistance:

“_Now, a group of Israeli Jews are suing the Netanyahu administration in international court, making the case that Israel is violating the Nuremberg Code by essentially making Israelis subject to a medical experiment using the controversial vaccines._

“_Reporting for Church Militant, Jules Gomes wrote:_

“_The Anshe Ha-Emet (People of the Truth) fellowship — comprising Israeli doctors, lawyers, campaigners and concerned citizens — complained to the ICC prosecutor at the Hague, accusing the government of conducting a national “medical experiment” without first seeking “informed consent.”_

“_When the heads of the Ministry of Health as well as the prime minister presented the vaccine in Israel and began the vaccination of Israeli residents, the vaccinated were not advised, that, in practice, they are taking part in a medical experiment and that their consent is required for this under the *Nuremberg Code*,” the Anshe Ha-Emet suit states.

Tel Aviv-based firm A. Suchovolsky & Co. Law argues that Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s agreement with Pfizer and Netanyahu’s own admission make it clear that Israel’s warp-speed vaccination campaign “is indeed a medical experiment and that this was the essence of the agreement.”

The complaint has now been accepted by the International Criminal Court (ICC), and will be considered.” (Article)_

The Nuremberg Code was instigated in response to the belief that Nazi doctors and scientists performed medical experiments on Jews in concentration camps during World War II. It was put in place in order that this type of event would never happen again.

“_Those behind the lawsuit believe this is especially relevant after Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla called Israel the “*world’s lab*” due to its ready acceptance of the company’s COVID-19 vaccine.

This comes after an Israeli group decried the country’s green passport system, which allows only those who have taken the COVID-19 vaccine or developed immunity from the virus to engage in commerce and leave their homes, as “*demonic*” and a “*second Holocaust*._” _ (Article)_

Hopefully it should be obvious by now that one of the main objectives of both World Wars was the establishment of Israel through the Balfour Declaration of 1917. The people behind this have been labelled ‘Zionists’. It should also be obvious by now that these Zionists weren’t simply looking for somewhere to hang their hats, but had much bigger plans. Plans that now show them to have been crypto-satanists (or rather crypto-Sabbatean-Frankists, which is the Jewish equivalent) all along.

The Nazi regime co-operated with the Zionists when Jews were required to populate Palestine.

“_Anti-Semitism became official German government policy when Hitler was named Chancellor of the German Reich on January 30, 1933. The spring of 1933 also witnessed the beginning of a period of private co-operation between Zionism and the German fascist regime to increase the inflow of German Jewish immigrants and capital to Palestine. The Zionist authorities succeeded in keeping this cooperation a secret for a long period, and only since the beginning of the 1960's have criticisms of it been expressed here and there. The Zionist reaction has usually consisted of declarations that their onetime contacts with Nazi Germany were undertaken solely to save the lives of Tews. But the contacts were all the more remarkable because they took place at a time when many Jews and Jewish organizations demanded a boycott of Nazi Germany.”_ (The Secret Contacts, Zionism and Nazi Germany, 1933-1941 by Klaus Polkehn)

It has long been debated whether the Zionists and the Nazis cooperated in much more than simply supplying bodies and resources for the Zionist occupation of Palestine. For example, the ridiculous incident of the Rothschild kidnapping was simply a way for Baron Louis to donate a vast sum of money to the NSDAP whilst retaining his outward mask of Jewishness.




There are a great many other instances whereby supposedly Jewish businesses provided goods, services and cash to the NSDAP. The extent of the cooperation of Zionism with Nazism will probably never be known, just as who knew what was going on and who didn’t will remain a mystery. The fact that the very people responsible for the Nuremberg Code are now using supposedly Nazi, fascist methods against their own people speaks volumes. *The current Israeli Administration is ideologically identical to the fascist regime that orchestrated the first Jewish Holocaust* – whether fact, fiction or any combination of the two.


----------



## matematik (Mar 31, 2021)

I don't think any of the vaccines are safe, I get the impression they're deliberately making AZ look untrustworthy and dodgy so it implies that all the other vaccines are safe, and the main alternatives in Europe just so happen to be Pfizer and Moderna mRNA ones.

Personally I think it's a completely manufactured crisis to "prove" the integrity of the system to the proles. There's probably also a bit of anti-Brexit divide and rule going on too, I don't think it's a coincidence that AZ just so happens to be the "British vaccine".


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 31, 2021)

_View: https://t.me/c/1222145067/11763_


Don't know if this will show but from my local Telegram group.

https://t.me/joinchat/SNh0K0TY4xLrzXxC

https://t.me/THEGREATREOPENINGUK


----------



## fega72 (Mar 31, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> didnt work for me,citizenship.
> 
> what about a theory that all the bad food and illness causing products in our lives we didnt ask for  and the mrna gene therapy is all to weaken our immune systems to prepare our bodies not to reject transhumaniaism? i mean they have to supress immune systems massively to not reject implants and organ transplants.
> 
> naturally our bodies might reject chips and transhumanisim, so they have to change us... i dunno


I agree with you. But I think the goal is first to reduce population to make it easier to control. Maybe this is why different vaccines are used?


----------



## matematik (Mar 31, 2021)

fega72 said:


> Maybe this is why different vaccines are used?



I think the main reason they claim the vaccines are all different is as a way of managing anti-vax sentiment. If there's multiple vaccines, they can say "well this one's safer than that one", and "this one's made by that country", etc. Likewise if any major public concern emerges they can deflect it by blaming one of the vaccines and saying "this company is untrustworthy", or "this country is untrustworthy".

It's mainly to confuse things and manipulate public sentiment along multiple lines, and also gives the globalists lots of scope to deflect blame away from the real perps.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 31, 2021)

I guess i am still a skeptic of the DNA theory as i have tried to convince my self many times over the years and it pretty much comes down to an interpretation of data from sources that require a level of faith that i am unable to achieve any more.

https://www.quora.com/Are-there-tru...not-synthetic-images-showing-the-double-helix
The same story is in motion to sell the story of the atom.

https://www.quora.com/Is-there-an-actual-picture-of-a-single-atom-not-just-a-diagram
As for the vaccines my instincts tell me they are just a poison to bolster the sales of the medical cartels and trying to restore faith in the religion of science, lets face it if they had the kind of tech they talk about we would not be able to discuss such notions as they would already be using it.

This is just an opinion based on what I can see with my own eyes and verify with my own experience which is all any of us can really rely upon!


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 1, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> i mean even the penis in the suez was a recycle of a penis in the sky by an airplane last march....
> https://www.independent.co.uk/trave...path-sky-plane-frankfurt-bremen-a9371986.html


It is a running joke, toilet humour.

https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/20...I0efB8ymKHfx1FvTe8BrNmoTtbPFWkD05qOy2nES1FXGg


Citezenship said:


> Just a coincidence I am sure.
> 
> View attachment 7778


Haha they patched a bug,


----------



## Skydog (Apr 1, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> and another thing that is really bugging me, the mask crap.
> ok i get it, its about submission. dehumanizing. they make you weak and ill, and without them we wouldnt remember there was a "pandemic".
> 
> but... i cant help thinking thats not all.
> ...


One of the more far out theories I’ve heard and in turn entertained is that the masks are proactively putting us all in a position where we can: 1) easily be facial recognized with a mask on; and 2) still be able to breathe somewhat after whatever cataclysmic reset may be headed our way that happens to alter the earths air and atmosphere etc.

Basically still being able to herd the sheep once their collective wooly clean air supply is ripped from them.


----------



## Referent (Apr 1, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> and another thing that is really bugging me, the mask crap.
> ok i get it, its about submission. dehumanizing. they make you weak and ill, and without them we wouldnt remember there was a "pandemic".
> 
> but... i cant help thinking thats not all.
> ...



(I almost didn't post this, since it's mostly rehashing.  Sorry for length, open to PM feedback if this is poor SH style.  But I empathize with pulling one's hair out at the maskathon.  So, sharing anyway, in the spirit of community sanity-maintenance.)

*Clarification*
There are many reasons, it seems.  Are you interested in for *real (hidden, actual)* reasons, *fake (official, provided)* reasons, or *cosmic (everpresent)* reasons for the current masking practices?  I think you are asking for "real" rather than "alleged".  Finding ones that do not fit within any of the already-listed broad categories of submission, dehumanization, injury, and remembering, makes the question tougher (and the boundaries make the question more interesting).  Most reasons seem to fit at least one of these categories.

Also, the categories need to be broader.  The submission category really needs to be "control".  And the remembering category needs to be "myth maintenance".

*A couple of possibilities*
*First, a fraudulent reason from earlier in the plandemic: to reduce stress in the extremely stressed who buy it all (so humane?!)*

One (deceit-ridden) reason, falling into "myth maintenance" (or, "remembering") that's been provided has been,



			
				Fauxci said:
			
		

> "Wearing a mask might make people [airquotes] 'feel' a little better." (quoting Fauxci).



In theory, if there is a dangerous "contagion" going around, then, some people can at least be put somewhat at ease by the therapeutic action of doing "all they can", or "anything at all".  Even if they are aware of the scientific literature and the position that masks do nothing or are countereffective, there are people who still feel better doing something (of a masking nature) rather than nothing.

In a very messed up way, the masks can "make it more okay" mentally for some people to allow themselves to be in the same general area as other people than themselves, especially those not living in their immediate household, and especially those who have not necessarily been following the same protocols that they have been following.

Donning a mask and having others don masks "allows" such people who are deathly afraid of invisible and unsubstantiated particles (causing unsubstantiated harm) to feel more "comfortable" on the occasions that they feel they must venture away from the household or have a not-as-isolated interaction.

Of course, the same scared people would feel much better overall if they were capable of or chose to learn and think in areas outside of their comfort zones (fiefdoms)--or if at least their trusted advisors were not so lost (and challenged) themselves.

*Second, to make digital interaction seem a relief*
A "control" (submission) reason, is to keep (a lot of) people at home and digitally connected (to machines) during the "transition" to the (even) more connected one world scheme.  I am not talking about the futuristic, scifi-sounding brand of transhumanism, but a much more mundane version.  I mean for accounting and control; managing the herd.  If people could see faces in public, then seeing digital faces (for business or social occasions) on screens at home would be, comparatively, even more of a drag (and done less).  One of the major aims is to systematize and integrate more with machines, because the control potential is greater with computerized mechanisms.  The businesses must be moved to operate digitally.  The people must be tied to digital accounts.  It is much easier to account for (and manipulate as desired) digital identities, such as when people are plugged into things.  And if real faces were visible, digital faces would be harder to sell.

Notably, indeed, it can be quite hard or impossible to tell whether the remote colleagues and friends are real, compared with the flesh and blood human representations.  Is there a bot behind the avatar?  It might get harder to tell.  Also, if a person left the physical workplace (moved or changed jobs), that would be more obvious.  If a digital identity drops off the map, the loss might be less profound or less noticeable!

There is of course the related monetary / fiscal aspect of the "fourth industrial revolution" / economic / possible dominant-fiat-currency reset, which also benefits from increased digitization, but that may be seen as just a facet of the broader "control" shakeup / solidification-attempt / process.

*Bridge*

Yes, it is sad.

Masking helps drive the isolation.

The masks give symbolic physical structure to the alleged dangerous particles that apparently do not exist or behave physically as described.

One thing masks do is exploit fallacious logical reinforcement ("remembering").  Simple logic might say that, if one (or seemingly everyone) is wearing a mask (and asking for it to be worn), there must be something from which it is protecting.  Many people _cannot (currently) conceive_ that "everyone" (not actually everyone) would be wrong about such a thing, or that experts would not point out fallacies (some do).  The very degree to which much information flow is under (literal) control (with ponies in the race!) is unknown to many.

Masking is definitely not only about (1) submission, (2) dehumanizing, (3) injury, and (4) reminding, while many reasons for masking can be fit into these these categories.  You already hit on these, but I'm on a roll so what the hay.

*Submission*

Masking (theoretically) helps manufacture (false) consent for other medical mandates.  Masking itself is an example of a false medical mandate.
Masking is a test of control and obedience.
Masking provides headcount of the herd, identifying noncompliers.
Masking enforcement ("no mask, no entry") provides practice for agents to whom enforcement is delegated (by those agents' choices!) and for people on the receiving end.  Developing these master/slave neural pathways primes the pump, decreasing future resistance.  The way is paved for more extreme discrimination (such as "no vax, no entry", "insufficient social credit score, no entry", "no app, no entry", etc.).
The one-world top-down authoritarian order/obey relationships must get set up with softer dictates, in order for harsher ones to also be accepted without thought.  The plan per Event 201 was for independent nations to willingly enforce guidance suggested from above of their own accord, intentionally avoiding the appearance of strict top-down orders or commands.  The illusion of independently acting states and institutions is alive in a portion of the populace.  Many people willingly accept illogical mandates of their own accord.  If the international bodies were to, at this time, more forcibly direct health mandates for everyone worldwide (with anything other than recommendations that ostensibly independent states and institutions choose to abide by), that would be an unnecessarily great risk that could raise the suspicion of even otherwise obedient sheep (or perhaps introduce a sense of guilt by the purveyors of falsehoods, who might feel they have a get out of jail free card from likewise providing outs).
*Dehumanizing*
Beyond simply "it removes humanity to not have a face", there are:

Masking is ritualistic.  As an initiation.  Symbolic (but not merely symbolic), removing identity.  When the ritual is over, those who make it through to the other side after the trial of uncertainty will have a newfound relationship with their protecting institutions.
The removal of human faces is part of _isolation_.  Isolation is a torture, punishment, and brainwashing technique.  People need society.  With human faces removed, with human proximity removed, people are broken down, and more easily manipulated, rendered helpless, or done away with.
For people who wear masks, the masks literally make spontaneous communication harder (muffled and belabored).  Just like isolation does.  Anything to break down the spread of "truth" seems like a pro for the agenda.
*More reasons why masking occurs*

Most maskers seem to believe the lies of the moment given by the television (or the "internet"--the "modern television, now more customized!"), at least enough to go along with any illogical guidance.
Even typically "elite" people believe the lies.  The "elite" are not so elite!  The emperors wear no clothes.
The masks are part of an information and spiritual war.
A problem lies in looking for a logical reason where there are many but not a good one among them.  They are either false-reasons, or negative-reasons.  This is perhaps (one reason) why the hunt for "why masks must be worn" will always feel like it turns up empty (or voluminous).

*Another kind of reason: inverting the inversion*
*Another (to me) real reason for the insane masking is: to spawn a "blowback" of innovation.  In my view, at least a proportion of the "rulers" (puppets or not) want to be held accountable (intellectually), but for various reasons feel they cannot show an inordinate amount of integrity themselves.  So, a totally wrong masking charade is just an example of "asking" to be put in line.  So, I say, masking is also to encourage people (anyone! everyone!) to create, utilize, promote, or otherwise encourage tools for knowledge-updating to be more effective.*

Participating in SHnet might be an example of leverating tools for knowledge collaboration, related to this last reason.


----------



## matematik (Apr 1, 2021)

Interesting how the Council of Europe (UK is still a member) and the WHO have stated they are against "vaccine passports" and discrimination against the unvaccinated. This makes me think that it's individual nation-states that will be blamed for the Covid authoritarianism, and globalist international organisations will be portrayed as defenders of civil liberties.

I suspect they will use this to push the idea that the NWO and the end of nation-states is needed because individual governments just can't be trusted to protect peoples' rights.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 1, 2021)

A good explanation of the mask as a tool for social change.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/cnDyH63ruKka/_


----------



## matematik (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't get why Sweden is basically the only Western country that's been allowed to get away with the Covid agenda. I guess because in every other sense Sweden is so subservient and obedient to the leftist, NWO agenda that there is no need for the globalists to do any more there, so Sweden is serving as an example to other Western countries of how they could be if only they comply with the agenda like the Swedes do.

I think it's the globalists way of saying that if other white countries accept mass immigration and their own replacement like the Swedes do, then they'll be allowed some degree of normality.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 2, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> i want to know how things are in all these other countries of the users on here,


This IS NOT AIMED AT ANY INDIVIDUAL just observations

It's shit. That's what it is.
It's changing your trust in yourself.
It's kowtowing to whatever others decide is authority.
It is a test to see just how stupid you are.
It is a  test to see what you are willing to give up.
It is a test to see how many people will give up life for digital existence.
It is a test of the mobile/cell phone control grid.
It is a behaviour changing event.
It is compartmentalisation on a grand scale.
It creates a stunning amount of work for government, authority, healthcare, pharma, politicians, civil servants to take them through to retirement.
It divides couples, parents & children, families, generations, friends, the only human society that matters quite frankly, along new fractures.
It has revealed the true nature of paid politicians, paid journalists, paid academics, paid scientists.
Locally the mask is strong. I am usually but not always the only one maskless in the two local shops, local but parts of national chains, one international actually. I frequent. People walking, on bikes, in cars, in vans, on buses, on trains all wear their modern yellow star, many with pride.
I even had one bloke I met out walking in a strong wind in the open air walking towards me without any mask step to one side to let me pass on the narrow path and he turned and faced a chainlink fence.
It has changed my behaviour.
I have further reduced the people I spend time with.
The only masks I talk at are the masks at the checkout in the only two retail outlets I patronise.
I have become a must contact target for the NHS blessed be its name.
And I simply have to accept it is as it is or else I would be the one in the lunatic asylum.
It's shit. That is what it is.
There is a reason lunatic asylums went out of use. If they hadn't the crazies would have been contained.

EDIT to add this as the battery nearly died

I walk away at the earliest opportunity when virus or vaccine get mentioned.
I completely ignore any warning sign, blue dot, foot steps, lines on the floors of the two shops I go in.
No-one has ever 'had a go at me' for not wearing a mask.
A lot of folks since last year have tried to commit suicide by walking in the road to get past me none have succeeded.
I despair when people I have known a long time fall for all this nonsense.
It is hard to accept friends from my youth who I grew up with fall for this nonsense.
Thankfully all of my extended family are dead or don't speak to me and of my family of four we all felt it was a con from the get go.
I tried early on by showing people the HCID status of COCOC1984 on the gov.uk site. I printed it off and handed some out. All to no avail whatsoever. People seem more able to trust some twat twattering on their phone screen than someone they know who just did a little digging and showed them a document.
That realisation took until the clap for the NHS blessed be its name took hold.
After week one of that it became blindingly obvious people will do whatever their idea of authority tells them to. Sadly for most that authority does not reside in invisible gods whose places of worship they visit on holy days no it resides in whatever head is talking in their personal place of 24/7 worship the mobile phone screen that they love and cherish.
And people talk of Saturn cults, death cults whilst being mobile phone cultists FFS .
It's very sad to realise how easy it is for people to fool themselves into believing lies, complying with lies, promulgating lies whilst the digital pied piper in their pocket sings its tunes wirelessly into their ears and they think they are being clever, sophisticated, modern, futuristic not once realising they have already been digitised.

Sad but there is nothing that can be done. There is no way anyone can know the intent of another nor share their intent with another. We are not built that way it seems despite all the other realm, other dimensions chatter these things never seem to manifest, much the same as viruses actually.  So we end up endlessly speculating aka guessing what the intent of someone else really is in the time honoured classic scam run by authority junkies of looking outside of your self instead of accepting things as they are and not judging them good or bad.

Best I can do is reject the nonsense and trust I have the meekness of acceptance to tell the man pointing his gun at my heart not to miss.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 2, 2021)

Had to cancel a needed procedure because i refused to get a stick rammed up my nose. I agreed to submit to a blood test or a buccal swab but those options arent available anywhere. If the so called virus lives in droplets of saliva or mucus then a buccal swab should be able to detect it. No need for shoving a foot long qtip into my brain unless the real purpose is surreptitious innocculation with god knows what.  

Withholding neccessary medical treatments for noncompliance with arbitrary and proven innaccurate testing on totally asymptomatic people is criminal and dictatorial. And its happening now.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Apr 2, 2021)

matematik said:


> I don't get why Sweden is basically the only Western country that's been allowed to get away with the Covid agenda. I guess because in every other sense Sweden is so subservient and obedient to the leftist, NWO agenda that there is no need for the globalists to do any more there, so Sweden is serving as an example to other Western countries of how they could be if only they comply with the agenda like the Swedes do.
> 
> I think it's the globalists way of saying that if other white countries accept mass immigration and their own replacement like the Swedes do, then they'll be allowed some degree of normality.



You've got it all wrong.
The Swedes are not allowed at all
being excluded from the pandemic
because orders of VAC with certain brand name
are imported now as I am writing this to you
and in cities where I do not have visited for a whole year now
have started marketing "WEAR A MASK" and this is the
every day life for mainlanders while islanders (perhaps not Iceland and Færøy Icelands) and highlanders too
are exempt from this mainland bullshit of stress game to see how citizens react
to certain PING of the MAKERS behind this BATTLE ROYALE game.

Now the only way to SURVIVE
is to join a strong GROUP
that holds ACCESS to the SAME things the PING MAKERS also have
ACCESS to (police, jury, lawyer, etc).

EVE & ADAM!


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 2, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> It creates a stunning amount of work for government, authority, healthcare, pharma, politicians, civil servants to take them through to retirement.


This is exactly what it is, the new "cold" war, excuse the pun.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Apr 2, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> FAELAGUM said:
> 
> 
> > matematik said:
> ...



Here is why
People are prone
to either being in tuned with the word
or people are sincerely corono-fixed.

Where I live
ten thousand inhabitants
You still see see corono-fixed
citizens.

A neighbor I tell you this.
When corono pandemy hitted Sweden
She was all heels over corono.
Double layer mask and even dragon ball Vegeta glasses I kid you not!
Now she is all relaxed and laid back and goes erranding 
without any corono gears!

ADAMUNEVIGHU!


----------



## matematik (Apr 2, 2021)

In general the Nordic countries already seem the most compliant with the globalist agenda, like they already have high rates of electric cars, cashlessness, very "eco-friendly" and are famously very pro-immigration and pro-socialism. 

They're already doing more or less what the NWO wants them to do so I suspect that's why they get an easier time relatively speaking during this "scamdemic".


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 4, 2021)

That's the way to do it. Twitter I know not personal to me experience but gold is gold.

_View: https://twitter.com/stillgray/status/1378494786307379200_​


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## matematik (Apr 4, 2021)

I can't see this will ever end. British people tend to assume it's this country that is uniquely obedient and accepting of authoritarianism, but in reality it seems to me that most European countries are even more under the thumb than Britain is.

Like the French just seem to accept a 7pm nationwide curfew, which I find unbelievable. I can't imagine such a thing being enforced in Britain. I've also noticed that police in Europe seem to police anti-lockdown protests a lot more violently than in this country, with water canons and tear gas, etc. A lot of British people think salvation will come from abroad and that it's only this country complying, but in reality it seems that Britain is probably the country resisting the most which isn't saying a lot.

Likewise, at least in Britain anti-maskers right not to wear a mask is mostly respected, whereas it seems in most of Europe refusal to wear a mask is treated much more harshly.


----------



## CBRadio (Apr 5, 2021)

matematik said:


> I can't see this will ever end. British people tend to assume it's this country that is uniquely obedient and accepting of authoritarianism, but in reality it seems to me that most European countries are even more under the thumb than Britain is.
> 
> Like the French just seem to accept a 7pm nationwide curfew, which I find unbelievable. I can't imagine such a thing being enforced in Britain. I've also noticed that police in Europe seem to police anti-lockdown protests a lot more violently than in this country, with water canons and tear gas, etc. A lot of British people think salvation will come from abroad and that it's only this country complying, but in reality it seems that Britain is probably the country resisting the most which isn't saying a lot.
> 
> Likewise, at least in Britain anti-maskers right not to wear a mask is mostly respected, whereas it seems in most of Europe refusal to wear a mask is treated much more harshly.


A sunny Easter here with everyone out and about. I counted about 10 masks - on people serving in cafes or waiting in the queue. So last year, as fashions go.


----------



## CBRadio (Apr 5, 2021)

Akanah said:


> Every year we celebrate easter and chrismas because our subconscious want to tell us what is really happened and we ignored it. We are busy with the corona and not with our trauma. What does the egg and the rabbit-ears stand for ? What does the christmasstree with the star stand for ? With some knowledge of plasma-physic you should find out that. You can still living in a apparent world if you want or you are waking up. It´s your decision. Humankind does not wake up if they are busy with corona. Coronapandemie is a deflection and a blind alley.



I agree, the apparent world is a distraction. But it serves to show us where our fears are. Clear them out, let the light come in, and then see how powerful we are.


Vagabond said:


> CBRadio said:
> 
> 
> > A sunny Easter here with everyone out and about. I counted about 10 masks - on people serving in cafes or waiting in the queue. So last year, as fashions go.
> ...


Blissfully ignore works for me.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 5, 2021)

So the uk have set up a new "health" agency called the UKSHA that sounds when said aloud like Ukasha, i guess it is just one of rare instances that the name translates to spider.

https://www.urdupoint.com/islamic-n...is a Muslim Boy,Ukasha name meaning is Spider.

‘Oh what a tangled web we weave/When first we practice to deceive’ means that when you lie or act dishonestly you are initiating problems and a domino structure of complications which eventually run out of control.

The quote is from Scott’s epic poem, _Marmion: A Tale of Flodden Field.

So with the Astra-ze-neca translating to, the "weapon that kills", and Ipsos Mori meaning "they die" we have a "trinity" of coincidences!_


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 5, 2021)

Be interesting to see the same etymological examination of institutions/potions in other English speaking countries. And if anyone is so minded in countries where English is not spoken just to see if there is any correlation.

For myself I get the distinct feeling snake oil salesmen were legalised in private then lionised in public.

I'd love to know how anyone is going to fight for a humanity which overwhelmingly seems to be onboard with being told what to do by an authority outside of themselves. The numbers thrown around willy nilly are just numbers. The thing that pumps them out is the outside authority and there is no way to check the veracity of them, much like dating of history, in fact exactly like dating of history.
But numbers aside evidence on the ground round here and in chatter scant as it is reveals people are compliant. Masks hang from mirrors in cars or sit on the dashboards, they litter the streets, the seashore, the countryside. The overwhelming majority wear them in shops,, walking to and from shops, going to take kids to school and picking them up, senior schools round here all enforce twice weekly home testing and masks in unless outside for the entire school day, bus passengers (but not bus drivers), taxi passengers and taxi drivers, train passengers (but not train drivers), cops,  paramedics, firemen, all wear them. College students are in the same position as the senior school kids. Churches, temples etc are all closed. Funerals are now accompanied by universal mask wearing and spacing to keep a mythical enemy at bay.
Binmen on the other hand do not wear them and they never have,
All business owners/operators have signage up telling people what the authority says they can and cannot do. So here at least it is a case of pissing in the wind.
There is no way to save people from themselves.

Not a single business owner I have spoken to has ever received any legal notice to close their legal entity aka their business. None have received legal notice to plaster their shop in perspex, window stickers, warning notices, qr codes, demand personal details from shoppers/customers before they enter their building but they all went along with some twats twattering on the telly. Not one stayed open, not one contacted the authority asking where the legal notice to close was.
The importance of the lack of legal notice is not even discussed. Yet it is of prime importance.

No-one is fighting for me and frankly I wouldn't want or expect them to fight for me. I have found through experience that the one thing outside Authority needs is the consent of the individual. Protests en mass in cities are a wasted effort because the cities and their Authority are set up in the main to cope well with protest marches, least they are over here.
Withdrawing consent by ignoring Authority paper or shouting the Authority employees down as the Polish Pastor and an Italian cafe owner from a few months back did is effective but not complying with outside Authority is to scary for the simple reason the media arm of outside Authority lie about the state of non government aka Anarchy. NOBODY wants to be seen as an anarchist.
Better the devil you know seems to be the default position for most people, sadly.

Edit to add this.


----------



## Akanah (Apr 5, 2021)

CBRadio said:


> I agree, the apparent world is a distraction. But it serves to show us where our fears are. Clear them out, let the light come in, and then see how powerful we are.



Yes, our world is partly a illusion, controlled by radio-radiation from a winged star which we have created unintentionally throught a plasma-accident. This radio-radiation we can noticed throught the mass-media. It tells and shows us many lies. But maybe this star is dying and this is the reason for changes in it´s controlled medias like the bible. Our soul/subconscious takes over this medias and send messages throught this media. In the moonlanding-video there is telling us now that Houston had a problem, not more "have a problem." We should listen and seeing exactly and differentiate which informations are coming from the radio-star and which informations are coming from our souls.


----------



## Frodod (Apr 5, 2021)

Here is the new Opel/ Vauxhall/ Saturn
ASTRA ZENECA


----------



## matematik (Apr 5, 2021)

The agenda seems to be getting people concerned specifically about AZ so they are then grateful to receive an mRNA vaccine. In reality more people have died from Pfizer than AZ per capita, yet no word on this from the media and medical establishment. Unsurprisingly, because mRNA is what they are pushing.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 5, 2021)

Unless you know what you are fighting you are wasting your energy and giving your attention to the agenda of others in this case whoever is behind the COCO. As far as I can tell they are an unknown at this moment in time and have been since it began.
As for total control. Well I've been wandering in the lunatic asylum that is the WEF site with its copious techno will solve all ills babble, and on the face of it the people who produce the babble do seem to believe that tech can solve problems but reading between the lines its clear they have lots of solutions just a dearth of problems to apply them to.
Why would they go for something the controller or controllers already have, total control of everything sold as a means to life?
As I may have mentioned if you are acting as a legal name, using a legal address you are controlled. If you have a mobile phone, landline, ISP, social security number, National insurance number over here, licence of any description you are controlled. Bank account, credit account, bitcoin account, claiming any sort of government benefit, registered elector, acting as a citizen, passport, fishing licence, you are controlled.
If you have a motor vehicle of any kind you are tracked and controlled by its registration. And on an on it goes, insurances being another key tracker in use.
Fact is we are already totally controlled. We live lives of complete slavery in a system of control so subtle so fragile yet so bloody effective I sit in awe of it and in awe of the apparent gullibility of people, myself included, to take part in such a system of our own volition. Fair enough we are trained to take everything for granted but take me being on here how stupid am I when I can see the illusion of the cage for what it is an illusion yet I stay in my personal prison by tapping shit into a computer though I honestly know not why I continue to do it.

If they bring in a Tesco passport it will be based entirely in the fraud that is the citizen. Using three things, that do not belong to you to be able to pay for food and water in whatever the controllers deem to be currency. Well my dad who was a teenager in the Second World War told me that the rationing that was brought in only affected those who lived in towns and cities. People in the countryside never went short of food although they did miss the exotics as he called them as in food from overseas. The black market though made everything available, for a price or a 'good deal' on the bartering and lo and behold the last few years have revealed strong evidence that there was never any actual food shortages just a government holding stuff in warehouses until it rotted.
There really is nothing to fear but fear itself. The snake eating its own tale, cannot remember it;'s name, the talking snake in the garden exact same thing fear.* F*alse *E*vidence *A*ppearing *R*eal.

Apply that knowing to everything COCO and you will be amazed at how true it is. Actually its how history is stolen or hidden or invented or any combination of because the controller(s) know just as much as we do about actual history, next to bugger all!


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 5, 2021)

Documentary on Bill Gates....   https://www.corbettreport.com/mp4/whoisbillgates.mp4


----------



## matematik (Apr 5, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> anyway it seems that really the vaccines as well were not the end game. its the passport. the social credit score. the red green yellow . the total control



The idea that vaccination would allow a total return to normality was just cynically used as an incentive to get people to accept vaccines.
They're now admitting that foreign travel and attending large events will be dependent on PCR tests, regardless of vaccination. 

I thought it was very suspicious why China and Russia aren't vaccinating their population, despite exporting vaccines, and it's obviously because those two countries are at the forefront of the technocratic agenda and know the plan better than anyone.

SAGE, the Covid "advisors" to the UK government are now saying that the restrictions will continue indefinitely because the vaccines "aren't good enough".

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-21-Covid-vaccines-arent-good-SAGE-warns.html


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 5, 2021)

Just a brief explanation of the asylum that is The United Kingdom of Great Britain & Ireland for those outside of it.

It's a Kingdom without a King.
There are four countries in the Union. Wales, Scotland, Northern Ireland (though technically a province not a country and no I don't know that the difference is) and England.
Together these form another country  The United Kingdom of Great Britain & Northern Ireland. _(Correction Northern Ireland hence the strike through)_
The country of Ireland is NOT part of the The United Kingdom of Great Britain & Ireland despite it being in the title.
There are four governments. The Welsh, The Scottish, The Northern Irish and United Kingdom.
There is no English government.
There are four Parliaments or Assemblies and again no I have no idea what the difference is either.
The United Kingdom has a Parliament, Wales, and Northern Ireland have Assemblies, Scotland has a Parliament.
There is no English Parliament or Assembly.
There is a Public Health Wales, Public Health Scotland, Public Health Northern Ireland, Public Health England but no Public Health United Kingdom.
There is an NHS Wales, NHS Scotland, NHS Northern Ireland, NHS England but no NHS United Kingdom.
Northern Ireland is a Province.
England is a country.
Wales is a Principality.
Scotland is a country.
The United Kingdom is a Union. and a country

The Prime Minister of the United Kingdom has just spoken on the tellybox informing the citizens of England what they can and cannot do in regards the COCO. He is neither Prime Minister of England nor First Minister of England!
His words carry no weight in Wales, Scotland, Northern Ireland.
Except sometimes they do through a mechanism I cannot explain.

This is how the legion of lunatics are able to get away with what they do but the best bit is there is a fifth country within these islands and as far as I can tell it is not in the Union in fact shares nothing with the countries in the union and it is tiny, really tiny just about a square mile in area and its name just to throw yet more lunacy into this pit of hell, the real Tartarus as far as I can tell, is The City of London State.


----------



## matematik (Apr 5, 2021)

It's the "United Kingdom of Great Britain and NORTHERN Ireland", it hasn't been "and Ireland" since 1922. Many countries are technically unions of regions with different identities, yet only the UK seems to take it to such extremes, like Russia is made up of many different regions who speak different languages and are different people, but Russia is administratively one nation as far as I'm aware.

As far as I'm aware Putin's decrees apply everywhere, be it Central Moscow or deepest, darkest Siberia, yet the "British" PM doesn't have authority over the entire country. Very odd.

I've noticed that Nicola Sturgeon (Scottish First Minister) always seems to pass the most authoritarian lockdown rules first, and then Boris Johnson always follows. It's like they pass the laws in Scotland first because they think English people will accept that more willingly if it seems it's coming from Sturgeon, than if it's coming from Johnson.


----------



## matematik (Apr 6, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> So, is there deafening silence because, they are jews, and we just dont care? something doesnt sit right with this.



Anyone who criticises Israel and Zionism gets labelled an "anti-Semitic" bigot, that's probably a big part of the reason for the silence on Israel.


----------



## matematik (Apr 6, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond said:
> ...



I'm not sure about Israel, whether they're just pretending to lead the "vaccination programme" and are administering a saline solution to their citizens, or whether the Zionists are actually geocoding Jewish people in Israel.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 6, 2021)

This is very strange.

https://www.fiercebiotech.com/biote...h-astrazeneca-s-cancer-r-d-chief-jose-baselga
Also the entity know as Alex Jones is shitting bricks about this at the mo, most probably horse dung but yet it pings my confirmation bias rather loudly.

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/c...at-apes-prion-diseases-and-mrna-therapy.4161/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bovine_spongiform_encephalopathy


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 6, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/lUuhzu3hK_s_


Some comments,

- The guy is dressed all in white. No dirt on him from digging the hole.
- I am filming everything. When they show this on TV, I'll prove they are lying.
- No body is being buried there. No funeral procession. Everything is normal here.
- Oh, they are leaving. Hey, don´t leave so early, folks!
- Clowns ...

Maybe we have some Portuguese speakers here to translate.

Source, The CORONAVIRUS circus - Page 51 - Cluesforum—Exposing Mass Deception


----------



## matematik (Apr 7, 2021)

Sounds like they might be about to ban AZ for under 50s in the UK, and only administer Moderna and Pfizer mRNA to them instead. Surely if it's not safe for under 50s it isn't safe for anyone?

I find it bizarre how they seem to have different vaccines for different age groups, just what is going on there? According to official stats the death rates for the vaccines seem to be similar for all of them, so it's odd why they're just trying to destroy confidence in AZ.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ollout-50s-paused-regulator-rules-safety.html


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 7, 2021)

> The ability of ethylene oxide to damage DNA makes it an effective sterilizing agent *but also accounts for its cancer-causing activity*.


Source




> In the UK Porton Down study, the Innova antigen test has a sensitivity of 97.0% to detect infectious patients *by testing 323 COVID-19 positive patients* regardless of symptoms.


Source

Fact checks galore innova lateral flow test ethylene oxide at DuckDuckGo

Millions upon millions of cretins are sticking this stuff up both nostrils and down their throats, repeatedly.
Nothing to see here, move along, move along.

Edit
Forgot to add this.

_View: https://twitter.com/ThisIsTheWorl18/status/1379362505932345346_
​


----------



## matematik (Apr 7, 2021)

AZ banned in the UK for under 30s. I find that a weirdly specific ban, surely if something is dangerous for under 30s it's dangerous for everyone?

Clearly they want all under 30s to be given mRNA vaccines instead. It can't really be about safety because in reality the evidence suggests Pfizer and Moderna are just as dangerous. What is going on here?

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...OT-AstraZeneca-vaccine-says-UK-regulator.html


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 7, 2021)

In 2017 once upon a long ago
https://www.centerforhealthsecurity...ve/pubs-pdfs/2017/spars-pandemic-scenario.pdf


----------



## matematik (Apr 8, 2021)

I have a feeling Britain is being set up for a massive "third wave" and even more oppressive lockdown, probably involving curfews and checkpoints this time. The government has deliberately sowed seeds of doubt about AZ, meaning not many will take it now which the gov will blame for the "third wave".

Many mainstream media outlets, particularly the Daily Mail, are now cynically demanding that lockdown is ended, when they've shilled in favour of it ever since the "pandemic" started, despite SAGE "warning" that if lockdown is ended there will be a huge "third wave" in the summer.

They seem to be laying the groundwork for an even worse lockdown, which will be blamed on 1. vaccine hesitancy (that they engineered), 2. some media outlets demanding lockdown is ended, and 3. public fatigued by the restrictions no longer complying with them. Also, a huge "third wave" in the summer will mean that lockdown will likely end up being a year-round, permanent thing and not just in the winter months.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 8, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/w5udo3Z4xCA_


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 8, 2021)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

For insights into the controlled opposition on issues of vaccines and immunology, please see this interview:

https://thehighwire.com/watch/
DANGLING THE CARROT
Fauci Strikes Out Again; ‘Lockdowners’ Dangle Useless Carrot; Covid Vaccine Blood Clot Fears; Del Debates Dr. Hooman Norchashm; Why It’s Time To Just Say No #JustSayNo #DrNoorchashm #Fauci #TXRangers #Astrazeneca #Clotting #EMA #LeanaWen

Hooman tells us that as real as the earth is round....Capital S science worship.

This is nauseating but revealing.


----------



## matematik (Apr 9, 2021)

Been announced that Prince Philip died today. Interesting timing considering he infamously stated his wish to be reincarnated as a killer virus that wipes out a large amount of humanity.


----------



## Prolix (Apr 9, 2021)

matematik said:


> Been announced that Prince Philip died today. Interesting timing considering he infamously stated his wish to be reincarnated as a killer virus that wipes out a large amount of humanity.



Aged 99 on the 99th day of the year (as well as being 9th of the month).


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 9, 2021)

Magnumopus said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > Been announced that Prince Philip died today. Interesting timing considering he infamously stated his wish to be reincarnated as a killer virus that wipes out a large amount of humanity.
> ...


*“If I were reincarnated I would wish to be returned to earth as a killer virus to lower human population levels.”*

― Prince Philip


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 9, 2021)

The Anunnaki reptilians mourn the loss.

And the Naziis too, of course.


----------



## Akanah (Apr 9, 2021)

I have beginning with Tarot and now have asked the question "What is the Corona-Virus" and I have take the card of the Fool. Is this important ?


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 9, 2021)

They are all in it.




Source​
There is none as blind as those who will not see.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 9, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> They are all in it.
> 
> View attachment 8178
> Source​
> There is none as blind as those who will not see.


No one in the Catholic world buys that stuff though. The real "voice" of the Church nowadays is represented by Monsignor Carlo Maria Viganò


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 9, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > They are all in it.
> ...


It's the link between the evil commerce system, the devil incarnate, and the Popery.


----------



## Skydog (Apr 10, 2021)

To the extent this hasn’t already been posted here. Please indulge yourself. The whole video is absolute gold. But if you want to skip to around 1:44 (ie an hour and 44 minutes) into it for some cold hard Funtime fucovid facts - consider that the preview.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/YKktYdEGBRnP/_


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 10, 2021)

https://humansarefree.com/2021/04/a...e-world-from-covid-19-crisis-great-reset.html
You wont see this on there site now because they changed it just before covid hit.  I screenshot this a few years back.

Check out the US forecast for 2025


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 10, 2021)

Mike Nolan said:


> https://humansarefree.com/2021/04/a...e-world-from-covid-19-crisis-great-reset.html
> You wont see this on there site now because they changed it just before covid hit.  I screenshot this a few years back.
> 
> Check out the US forecast for 2025
> ...


100 million?


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 10, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> 100 million?


Yep thats what it says.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 10, 2021)

Mike Nolan said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > 100 million?
> ...


That's huge. Can you give more hints about the document?

OK I've seen them in the article


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 10, 2021)

I wish i had of screenshot more pages of other countries but i didnt.  There were only a few countries where the population grew. Mainly 3rd world.   This is the Australian forecast back then.  Down from 23million in 2017 to people to 15million in 2025.  






Mike Nolan said:


> I wish i had of screenshot more pages of other countries but i didnt.  There were only a few countries where the population grew. Mainly 3rd world.   This is the Australian forecast back then.  Down from 23million in 2017 to people to 15million in 2025.


Its all changed now i can not seem to find any of this now on there site.

https://deagel.com/


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 10, 2021)

Permission to crap.

_View: https://twitter.com/banthebbc/status/1380544924907606023_​


----------



## Prolix (Apr 10, 2021)

Mike Nolan said:


> You wont see this on there site now because they changed it just before covid hit.  I screenshot this a few years back.



There _is _information on there. If you go to the 2025 forecast on their current site and hover over the population in millions, it gives you a percentage drop. USA, for example, drops 70%. UK is down 78%.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 10, 2021)

Bedwetters United.


_View: https://twitter.com/RealCarlVernon/status/1380798750436786179_


Thank god this is a small group of weirdo misfits.


_View: https://twitter.com/RealCarlVernon/status/1380538564228870147_​
EDIT to add this.





deconstructingconventional.com 

*18 Reasons I Won't Be Getting a Covid Vaccine*
Christian Elliot


A few friends have asked my thoughts the covid jab(s) so I thought it was time to write an article on the topic.
All my friends had not heard most of the details I shared, so I figured you might appreciate hearing some of what I told them.
Knowing how contentious this issue is, part of me would rather just write about something else, but I feel like the discussion/news is so one-sided that I should speak up. 
As I always strive to do, I promise to do my best to be level-headed and non-hysterical. 
I'm not here to pick a fight with anyone, just to walk you through some of what I've read, my lingering questions, and explain why I can't make sense of these covid vaccines. 

*THREE GROUND RULES FOR DISCUSSION*
If you care to engage on this topic with me, excellent.
Here are the rules...
I am more than happy to correspond with you if...

You are respectful and treat me the way you would want to be treated.
You ask genuinely thoughtful questions about what makes sense to you.
You make your points using sound logic and don't hide behind links or the word "science."
If you do respond, and you break any of those rules, your comments will be ignored/deleted.
With that out of the way, let me say this...
I don't know everything, but so far no one has been able to answer the objections below.
So here are the reasons I'm opting out of the covid vaccine. 
*#1: VACCINE MAKERS ARE IMMUNE FROM LIABILITY*
The only industry in the world that bears no liability for injuries or deaths resulting from their products, are vaccine makers. 
First established in 1986 with the National Childhood Vaccine Injury Act, and reinforced by the PREP Act, vaccine makers cannot be sued, even if they are shown to be negligent.
The covid-vaccine makers are allowed to create a one-size-fits-all product, with no testing on sub-populations (i.e. people with specific health conditions), and yet they are unwilling to accept any responsibility for any adverse events or deaths their products cause.
If a company is not willing to stand behind their product as safe, especially one they rushed to market _and_ skipped animal trials on, I am not willing to take a chance on their product.
No liability. No trust. 
Here's why...
*#2: THE CHECKERED PAST OF THE VACCINE COMPANIES*
The four major companies who are making these covid vaccines are/have either:

Never brought a vaccine to market before covid (Moderna and Johnson & Johnson).
Are serial felons (Pfizer, and Astra Zeneca).
Are both (Johnson & Johnson).
Moderna had been trying to "Modernize our RNA" (thus the company name)--for years, but had never successfully brought ANY product to market--how nice for them to get a major cash infusion from the government to keep trying.
In fact, all major vaccine makers (save Moderna) have paid out tens of billions of dollars in damages for other products they brought to market when then knew those product would cause injuries and death--see Vioxx, Bextra, Celebrex, Thalidomide, and Opioids as a few examples. 


> If drug companies willfully choose to put harmful products in the market, when they _can_ be sued, why would we trust any product where they have NO liability?


In case it hasn't sunk in, let me reiterated...3 of the 4 covid vaccine makers have been sued for products they brought to market even though they knew injuries and deaths would result.

*Johnson & Johnson* has lost major lawsuits in 1995, 1996, 2001, 2010, 2011, 2016, 2019  (For what it's worth, J&J's vaccine also contains tissues from aborted fetal cells, perhaps a topic for another discussion)
*Pfizer* has the distinction of the biggest criminal payout in history. They have lost so many lawsuits it's hard to count. You can check out their rap sheet here. Maybe that's why they are demanding that countries where they don't have liability protection put up collateral to cover vaccine-injury lawsuits.
*Astra Zeneca* has similarly lost so many lawsuits it's hard to count. Here's one. Here's another...you get the point. And in case you missed it, the company had their covid vaccine suspended in at least 18 countries over concerns of blood clots, and they completely botched their meeting with the FDA with numbers from their study that didn't match.
Oh, and apparently *J&J* (whose vaccine _is_ approved for "Emergency Use" in the US) and *Astrazenca* (whose vaccine is _not_ approved for "Emergency Use" in the US), had a little mix up in their ingredients...in 15 million doses. Oops.
Let me reiterate this point:


> Given the free pass from liability, and the checkered past of these companies, why would we assume that all their vaccines are safe and made completely above board?


Where else in life would we trust someone with that kind of reputation? 
To me that makes as much sense as expecting a remorseless, abusive, unfaithful lover to become a different person because a judge said deep down they are a good person.
No. I don't trust trust them.
No liability. No trust. 
Here's another reason why I don't trust them.
*#3: THE UGLY HISTORY OF ATTEMPTS TO MAKE CORONAVIRUS VACCINES*
In the 1960s, attempts to make a coronavirus vaccine killed children in human trials, in the 21st century (not making the mistake of skipping animal trials this time), attempts to make similar vaccines sickened or killed ALL of the ferrets in animal trials.
All of them.
We're talking giving them liver disease and hepatitis among other problems.
In both instances mentioned above, the children and the animals produced beautiful antibody responses after being vaccinated.
They manufacturers thought they hit the jackpot.
The problem came when the children and animals were exposed to the wild version of the virus.
When that happened, an unexplained phenomenon called Antibody Dependent Enhancement (ADE) also known as Vaccine Enhanced Disease (VED) occurred where the immune system produced a "cytokine storm" (i.e. overwhelmingly attacked the body), and the children/animals died. 


> The vaccine makers have no data to suggest their rushed vaccines have overcome that problem.


In other words, never before had the gene-therapy technology that is mRNA vaccines been safely brought to market, but hey, since they had billions of dollars in government funding, I'm sure they figured that out.
Except they don't know if they have...
*#4: THE "DATA GAPS" SUBMITTED TO THE FDA BY THE VACCINE MAKERS*
When vaccine makers submitted their papers to the FDA for the Emergency Use Authorization (Note: An EUA is _not_ the same as a full FDA approval), among the many "Data Gaps" they reported was that they have nothing in their trials to suggest they overcame that pesky problem of Vaccine Enhanced Disease. 
They simply don't know--i.e. they have no idea if the vaccines they've made will also produce the same cytokine storm (and deaths) as previous attempts at such products. 
As Joseph Mercola points out...
"Previous attempts to develop an mRNA-based drug using lipid nanoparticles failed and had to be abandoned because when the dose was too low, the drug had no effect, and when dosed too high, the drug became too toxic. An obvious question is: What has changed that now makes this technology safe enough for mass use?"
If that's not alarming enough, here are other gaps in the data--i.e. _there is no data to suggest safety or efficacy regarding:_ 

Anyone younger than age 18 or older than age 55
Pregnant or lactating mothers
Auto-immune conditions
Immunocompromised individuals
*No data on transmission of covid*
*No data on preventing mortality from covid*
*No data on duration of protection from covid*
Hard to believe right?
In case you think I'm making this up, or want to see the actual documents sent to the FDA by Pfizer and Moderna for their Emergency Use Authorization, you can check out this, or this respectively. The data gaps can be found starting with page 46 and 48 respectively.
For now let's turn our eyes to the raw data the vaccine makers used to submit for emergency use authorization. 
*#5: NO ACCESS TO THE RAW DATA FROM THE TRIALS*
Would you like to see the raw data that produced the "90% and 95% effective" claims touted in the news?
Me too...
But they won't let us see that data.
As pointed out in the BMJ, something about the Pfizer and Moderna efficacy claims smells really funny.


> There were “3,410 total cases of suspected, but unconfirmed covid-19 in the overall study population, 1,594 occurred in the vaccine group vs. 1,816 in the placebo group.”


Wait...what? 
Did they fail to do science in their scientific study by not verifying a major variable? 
Could they not test those "suspected but unconfirmed" cases to find out if they had covid? 
Apparently not.
Why not test all 3,410 participants for the sake of accuracy?
We can only guess they didn't test because it would mess up their "90-95% effective" claims?
Where's the FDA?
Would it not be prudent for the FDA, to expect (demand) that the vaccine makers test people who have "covid-like symptoms," and release their raw data so outside, third-parties could examine how the manufacturers justified the numbers?  
I mean it's only every citizen of the world we're trying to get to take these experimental products...
Why did the FDA not require that? Isn't that the entire purpose of the FDA anyway?
Good question. 
Foxes guarding the hen house?
Seems like it.
No liability. No trust.
*#6: NO LONG-TERM SAFETY TESTING*
Obviously, with products that have only been on the market a few months, we have no long-term safety data. 
In other words, we have no idea what this product will do in the body months or years from now--for ANY population.
Given all the risks above (risks that ALL pharmaceutical products have), would it not be prudent to wait to see if the worst-case scenarios have indeed been avoided? 
Would it not make sense to want to fill those pesky "data gaps" before we try to give this to every man, woman, and child on the planet?
Well...that would make sense, but to have that data, they need to test it on people, which leads me to my next point... 
*#7: NO INFORMED CONSENT*
What most who are taking the vaccine don't know is that because these products are still in clinical trials, anyone who gets the shot is now part of the clinical trial. 
They are part of the experiment.
Those (like me) who do not take it, are part of the control group. 
Time will tell how this experiment works out. 
But, you may be asking, if the vaccines are causing harm, wouldn't we be seeing that all over the news?
Surely the FDA would step in and pause the distribution?
Well, if the adverse events reporting system was working, maybe things would be different. 
*#8: UNDER-REPORTING OF ADVERSE REACTIONS AND DEATH*
According to a study done by Harvard (at the commission of our own government), less than 1% of all adverse reactions to vaccines are actually submitted to the National Vaccine Adverse Events Reports System (VAERS) - read page 6 at the link above. 
While the problems with VAERS have not been fixed (as you can read about this letter to the CDC), at the time off this writing VEARS still reports over 2,200 deaths from the current covid vaccines, as well as close to 60,000 adverse reactions.  


> _"VAERS data released today showed 50,861 reports of adverse events following COVID vaccines, including 2,249 deaths and 7,726 serious injuries between Dec. 14, 2020 and March 26, 2021."_


And those numbers don't include (what is currently) 578 cases of Bell's Palsy. 
If those numbers are still only 1% of the total adverse reactions (or .8 to 2% of what this study published recently in the JAMA found), you can do the math, but that equates to somewhere around 110,00 to 220,000 deaths from the vaccines to date, and a ridiculous number of adverse reactions. 
Bet you didn't see that on the news.
That death number would currently still be lower than the 424,000 deaths from medical errors that happen every year (which you probably also don't hear about), but we are not even six months into the rollout of these vaccines yet. 
If you want a deeper dive into the problems with the VAERS reporting system, you can check this out, or check this out.
But then there's my next point, which could be argued makes these covid vaccines seem pointless...
*#9: THE VACCINES DO NOT STOP TRANSMISSION OR INFECTION*
Wait, what?
Aren't these vaccines supposed to be what we've been waiting for to "go back to normal"?
Nope.
Why do you think we're getting all these conflicting messages about needing to practice social distancing and wear masks AFTER we get a vaccine?


> The reason is because these vaccines were never designed to stop transmission OR infection.


If you don't believe me, I refer you again to the papers submitted to the FDA I linked to above.
The primary endpoint (what the vaccines are meant to accomplish) is to _lower your symptoms._
Sounds like just about every other drug on the market right?
That's it...lowering your symptoms is the big payoff we've been waiting for.
Does that seem completely pointless to anyone but me?

It can't stop us from _spreading_ the virus.
It can't stop the virus from _infecting_ us once we have it.
To get the vaccine is to accept all the risk of these experimental products and the best it might do is lower symptoms?
Heck, there are plenty of other things I can do to lower my symptoms that don't involve taking what appears to be a really risky product?
Now for the next logical question:


> If we're worried about asymptomatic spreaders, would the vaccine not make it _more_ likely that we are creating asymptomatic spread?


If it indeed reduces symptoms, anyone who gets it might not even know they are sick and thus they are more likely to spread the virus, right?
For what it's worth, I've heard many people say the side effects of the vaccine (especially the second dose) are worse than catching covid.
I can't make sense of that either. 
Take the risk.
Get no protection.
Suffer through the vaccine side-effects.
Keep wearing your mask and social distancing...
And continue to be able to spread the virus.
What?
It gets worse. 
*#10: PEOPLE ARE CATCHING COVID AFTER BEING FULLY VACCINATED*
Talk about a bummer.
You get vaccinated and you _still_ catch covid.

It's happening in Washington State
It's happening in New York
It's happening in Michigan
It's happening in Hawaii
It's happening in several other states too.
It happened to 80% of 35 nuns who got the vaccine in Kentucky. Two of them died by the way.
In reality, this phenomenon is probably happening everywhere, but those are the ones making the news now.
Given the reasons above (and what's below), maybe this doesn't surprise you, but bummer if you thought the vaccine was a shield to keep you safe.
It's not. 
*That was never the point. *
If 66% of healthcare workers are going to delay or skip the vaccine...maybe they aren't wowed by the rushed science either. 
Maybe they are watching the shady way deaths and cases are being reported...
*#11: THE OVERALL DEATH RATE FROM COVID*
According the the CDC's own numbers, covid has a 99.74% survival rate. 
Why would I take a risk on a product, that doesn't stop infection or transmission, to help me overcome a cold that has a .26% chance of killing me--actually in my age range is has about a .1% chance of killing me (and .01% chance of killing my kids), but let's not split hairs here. 
With a bar (death rate) that low, we will be in lockdown every year...i.e. forever. 
But wait, what about the 500,000 plus deaths, that's alarming right? 
I'm glad you asked.
*#12: THE BLOATED COVID DEATH NUMBERS*
Something smells really funny about this one.
Never before in the history of death certificates has our own government changed how deaths are reported.
Why now, are we reporting everyone who dies _with_ covid in their body, as having died _of_ covid, rather than the co-morbidities that actually took their life? 
Until covid, all coronaviruses (common colds) were never listed as the _primary_ cause of death when someone died of heart disease, cancer, diabetes, auto-immune conditions, or any other major co-morbidity. 
The _disease_ was listed as the cause of death, and a confounding factor like flu or pneumonia was listed on a separate line.
To bloat the number even more, both the W.H.O. and the C.D.C. changed their guidelines such that those who are suspected or probable (but were never confirmed) of having died of covid, are also included in the death numbers. 
Seriously? 
If we are going to do that then should we not go back and change the numbers of all past cold and flu seasons so we can compare apples to apples when it comes to death rates? 
According to the CDCs own numbers, (scroll down to the section "Comorbidities and other conditions") only 6% of the deaths being attributed to covid are instances where covid seems to be the only issue at hand.
In other words, reduce the death numbers you see on the news by 94% and you have what is likely the real numbers of deaths from just covid.
Even if the former CDC director is correct and covid-19 was lab-enhanced virus (see Reason #14 below), a .26% death rate is still in line with the viral death rate that circles the planet ever year.
Then there's this Fauci guy.
I'd really love to trust him, but besides the fact that he hasn't treated one covid patient...and you should probably know...
*#13: FAUCI AND SIX OTHERS AT NIAID OWN PATENTS IN THE MODERNA VACCINE*
Thanks to the Bayh-Dole Act, government workers are allowed to file patents on any research they do using tax payer funding. 
Tony Fauci owns over 1,000 patents, including patents being used on the Moderna vaccine...which he approved government funding for.
In fact, the NIH (which NIAID is part of) claims joint ownership of Moderna's vaccine.
Does anyone else see this as a MAJOR conflict of interest, or criminal even?
I say criminal because there's also this pesky problem that makes me even more distrustful of Fauci, NIAD, and the NIH in general.
*#14: FAUCI IS ON THE HOT SEAT FOR ILLEGAL GAIN-OF-FUNCTION RESEARCH*
What is "Gain-of-Function" research?
It's where scientist attempt to make viruses _gain_ functions--i.e. make them more transmissible and deadlier.
Sounds at least a touch unethical, right?
How could that possibly be helpful? 
Our government agreed, and banned the practice.
So what did the Fauci-led NIAID do?
They pivoted and outsourced the gain-of-function research (in coronaviruses no less) to China--to the tune of a $600K grant. 
You can see more details, including the important timeline of these events in this fantastically well-researched documentary. 
Mr. Fauci, you have some explaining to do...and I hope the cameras are recording when you have to defend your actions.
For now, let's turn our attention back to the virus... 
*#15: THE VIRUS CONTINUES TO MUTATE*
Not only does the virus (like all viruses) continue to mutate, but according to world-renown vaccine developer Geert Vanden Bossche (who you'll meet below if you don't know him) it's mutating about _every 10 hours_. 
How in the world are we going to keep creating vaccines to keep up with that level of mutation? 
We're not. 
Might that also explain why fully vaccinated people are continuing to catch covid?
Why, given that natural immunity has never ultimately failed humanity, do we suddenly not trust it? 
Why, if I ask questions like the above, or post links like what you find above, will my thoughts be deleted from all major social media platforms? 
That brings me to the next troubling problem I have with these vaccines.
*#16: CENSORSHIP...AND THE COMPLETE ABSENCE OF SCIENTIFIC DEBATE*
I can't help but get snarky here, so humor me. 
How did you enjoy all those nationally and globally-televised, robust debates put on by public health officials, and broadcast simultaneously on every major news station?
Wasn't it great hearing from the best minds in medicine, virology, epidemiology, economics, and vaccinology from all over the world as they_ vigorously and respectfully _debated things like:

Lockdowns
Mask wearing
Social-distancing
Vaccine efficacy and safety trials
How to screen for susceptibility to vaccine injury
Therapeutics, (i.e. non-vaccine treatment options)
Wasn't it great seeing public health officials (who never treated anyone with covid) have their "science" questioned. 
Wasn't it great seeing the FDA panel publicly grill the vaccine makers in prime time as they stood in the hot-seat of tough questions about products of which they have no liability? 
Oh, wait...you didn't see those debates?
*No, you didn't...because they never happened. *
What happened instead was heavy-handed censorship of all but one narrative.
Ironically, Mark Zuckerberg can question vaccine safety, but I can't? 
Hypocrite?
When did the first amendment become a suggestion? 
It's the FIRST amendment Mark--the one our founders thought was _most_ important.
With so much at stake, why are we fed only _one_ narrative...shouldn't many perspectives be heard and professionally debated?
*WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO SCIENCE?*
What has happened to the scientific method of always challenging our assumptions? 
What happened to lively debate in this country, or at least in Western society?
Why did anyone who disagrees with the WHO, or the CDC get censored so heavily? 
Is the science of public health a religion now, or is science supposed to be about debate?
If someone says "the science is settled" that's how I know I'm dealing with someone who is closed minded.
By definition science (especially biological science) is _never_ settled. 
If it was, it would be dogma, not science. 
OK, before I get too worked up, let me say this...
*I WANT TO BE A GOOD CITIZEN*
I really do. 
If lockdowns work, I want to do my part and stay home.
If masks work, I want to wear them.
If social distancing is effective, I want to comply.
But, if there is evidence they don't, I want to hear that evidence too. 
If highly-credentialed scientists have different opinions, _I want to know what they think_?
I want a chance to hear their arguments and make up my own mind.
I don't think I'm the smartest person in the world, but I think I can think.
Maybe I'm weird, but if someone is censored, then I REALLY want to hear what they think. 
Don't you?
To all my friends who don't have a problem with censorship, will you have the same opinion when what _you_ think is censored? 
Is censorship not the technique of dictators, tyrants, and greedy, power-hungry people?
Is it not a sign that those who are doing the censoring know it's the only way to win?


> What if a man who spent his entire life developing vaccines was willing to put his entire reputation on the line and call on all global leaders to immediately stop the covid vaccines because of problems with the science?


What if he pleaded for an open-scientific debate on a global stage?
Would you want to hear what he has to say? 
Would you want to see the debate he's asking for?
*#17: THE WORLD'S LEADING VACCINOLOGIST IS SOUNDING THE ALARM...*
Here is what may be the biggest reason this covid vaccine doesn't make sense to me.
When someone who is very pro-vaccine, who has spent his entire professional career overseeing the development of vaccines, is shouting from the mountaintops that we have a major problem, I think the man should be heard. 
In case you missed it, and in case you care to watch it, here is Geert Vanden Bossche, explaining:

Why the covid vaccine may be putting so much pressure on the virus that we are accelerating it's ability to mutate and become more deadly.
Why the covid vaccines may be creating vaccine-resistant viruses (similar to anti-biotic resistant bacteria).
Why, because of previous problems with Antibody Dependent Enhancement, we may be looking at a mass casualty event in the next few months/years.

If you want to see/read about a second, and longer, interview with Vanden Bossche, where he was asked some tough questions, you can check this out. 
If half of what he says comes true, these vaccines could be the worst invention of all time.
If you don't like his science, take it up with him. 
I'm just the messenger.
But I can also speak to covid personally. 
*#18: I ALREADY HAD COVID*
I didn't enjoy it. 
It was a nasty cold for two days:

Unrelenting butt/low-back aches
_Very_ low energy.
Low-grade fever.
It was weird not being able to smell anything for a couple days.
A week later, coffee still tasted a little "off."
But I survived.
Now it appears (as it always has) that I have beautiful, natural, life-long immunity...
...not something likely to wear off in a few months if I get the vaccine. 
*In my body, and my household, covid is over. *
In fact, now that I've had it, there is evidence the covid vaccine might actually be more dangerous for me. 
That is not a risk I'm willing to take. 
*IN SUMMARY*
The above are just my reasons for not wanting the vaccine. 
Maybe my reasons make sense to you, maybe they don't.
Whatever does makes sense to you, hopefully we can still be friends.
I for one think there's a lot more that we have in common that what separates us. 

We all want to live in a world of freedom.
We all want to do our part to help others and to live well.
We all want the right to express our opinions without fearing we'll be censored or viciously attacked.
We all deserve to have the access to the facts so we can make informed decisions.
*Agree or disagree with me; I'll treat you no differently.*
You're a human just as worthy of love and respect as anyone else.
For that I salute you, and I truly wish you all the best.
I hope you found this helpful. 
If so, feel free to share.
If not, feel free to (kindly) let me know what didn't make sense to you and I'd be happy to hear your thoughts too. 
Stay curious and stay humble.
Until next time,
*Christian*


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 10, 2021)

As I said in the original topic, it seems like a long time ago, we are witnessing a redefinition. How long it will take we don't know. Sars-covid is the beginning, in 2023 will be the new crisis of 1929 and after that or even in sequence to the Third World War. Everything, infinite pandemic, economic crisis and war together until 2030. Other than that I clearly see them creating the conditions for a kind of civil war in the USA, but with the aim of making some states separate. The truth is that they will not leave humanity alone until they have eliminated billions of people.


----------



## matematik (Apr 10, 2021)

Now Brexit has happened, I get the sense that the EU is going to be absorbed into the Russian/Chinese sphere of influence. There's already big hints at this, like Germany and other EU countries looking at buying Sputnik V. This will be a big part of the build up to WW3.

WW3 will be framed as a war between the "old world" of Britain, USA, Anglosphere and allies, etc vs Russia/China and allies. The planned victor is Russia/China, which is why the powers that be in the West have been moving capital and manufacturing to China especially for years. This is also why China is so far advanced with the technocracy, because when they win WW3 their system will become the world system.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm done. Cannot be doing with the war porn. Toodles.


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 10, 2021)

So here we have the link:

Former Pfizer VP spills the beans

disclaimer: please consider the content and context of the article

excerpt:


April 7, 2021 (LifeSiteNews) — Dr. Michael Yeadon, Pfizer's former Vice President and Chief Scientist for Allergy & Respiratory who spent 32 years in the industry leading new medicines research and retired from the pharmaceutical giant with “the most senior research position” in his field, spoke with LifeSiteNews.

He addressed the “demonstrably false” propaganda from governments in response to COVID-19, including the “lie” of dangerous variants, the totalitarian potential for “vaccine passports,” and the strong possibility we are dealing with a “conspiracy” which could lead to something far beyond the carnage experienced in the wars and massacres of the 20th century.


His main points included:

There is “no possibility” current variants of COVID-19 will escape immunity. It is “just a lie.”
Yet, governments around the world are repeating this lie, indicating that we are witnessing not just “convergent opportunism,” but a “conspiracy.” Meanwhile media outlets and Big Tech platforms are committed to the same propaganda and the censorship of the truth.
Pharmaceutical companies have already begun to develop unneeded “top-up” (“booster”) vaccines for the “variants.” The companies are planning to manufacture billions of vials, in addition to the current experimental COVID-19 “vaccine” campaign.
Regulatory agencies like the U.S. Food and Drug Administration and the European Medicines Agency, have announced that since these “top-up” vaccines will be so similar to the prior injections which were approved for emergency use authorization, drug companies will not be required to “perform any clinical safety studies.”
Thus, this virtually means that design and implementation of repeated and coerced mRNA vaccines “go from the computer screen of a pharmaceutical company into the arms of hundreds of millions of people, [injecting] some superfluous genetic sequence for which there is absolutely no need or justification.”
Why are they doing this? Since no benign reason is apparent, the use of vaccine passports along with a “banking reset” could issue in a totalitarianism unlike the world has ever seen. Recalling the evil of Stalin, Mao, and Hitler, “mass depopulation” remains a logical outcome.
The fact that this at least _could be_ true means everyone must “_fight like crazy to make sure that system never forms_.”
Dr. Yeadon began identifying himself as merely a “boring guy” who went “to work for a big drug company … listening to the main national broadcast and reading the broad sheet newspapers.”
Continuing, he said: “But in the last year I have realized that my government and its advisers are lying in the faces of the British people about everything to do with this coronavirus. _Absolutely everything_. It’s a fallacy this idea of asymptomatic transmission and that you don’t have symptoms, but you are a source of a virus. That lockdowns work, that masks have a protective value obviously for you or someone else, and that variants are scary things and we even need to close international borders in case some of these nasty foreign variants get in.

“Or, by the way, on top of the current list of gene-based vaccines that we have miraculously made, there will be some ‘top-up’ vaccines to cope with the immune escape variants.
“Everything I have told you, every single one of those things is demonstrably false. But our entire national policy is based on these all being broadly right, but they are all wrong.”
*‘Conspiracy’ and not just ‘convergent opportunism’*
“But what I would like to do is talk about immune escape because I think that’s probably going to be the end game for this whole event, which I think is probably a conspiracy. Last year I thought it was what I called ‘convergent opportunism,’ that is a bunch of different stakeholder groups have managed to pounce on a world in chaos to push us in a particular direction. So it _looked_ like it was _kind o_f linked, but I was prepared to say it was just convergence.”
“I [now] think that’s naïve. There is no question in my mind that very significant powerbrokers around the world have either planned to take advantage of the next pandemic or created the pandemic. One of those two things is true because the reason it must be true is that dozens and dozens of governments are all saying the same lies and doing the same inefficacious things that demonstrably cost lives.
“And they are talking the same sort of future script which is, ‘We don’t want you to move around because of these pesky varmints, these “variants”’— which I call ‘samiants’ by the way, because they are pretty much the same — but they’re all saying this and they are all saying ‘don’t worry, there will be “top-up” vaccines that will cope with the potential escapees.’ They’re all saying this when it is obviously nonsense.”
*Possible end game: vaccine ‘passports’ tied to spending allowances, thorough control*
“I think the end game is going to be, ‘everyone receives a vaccine’… Everyone on the planet is going to find themselves persuaded, cajoled, not quite mandated, hemmed-in to take a jab.
“When they do that every single individual on the planet will have a name, or unique digital ID and a health status flag which will be ‘vaccinated,’ or not … and whoever possesses that, sort of single database, operable centrally, applicable everywhere to control, to provide as it were, a privilege, you can either cross this particular threshold or conduct this particular transaction or not depending on [what] the controllers of that one human population database decide. And I think that’s what this is all about because once you’ve got that, we become playthings and the world can be as the controllers of that database want it.
“For example, you might find that after a banking reset that you can only spend through using an app that actually feeds off this [database], your ID, your name, [and] your health status flag.”
“And, yes, certainly crossing an international border is the most obvious use for these vaccine passports, as they are called, but I’ve heard talk of them already that they could be necessary for you to get into public spaces, enclosed public spaces. I expect that if they wanted to, you would not be able to leave your house in the future without the appropriate privilege on your app.
“But even if that’s not [the] true [intent of the vaccine campaign], it doesn’t matter, _the fact that it could be true_ means everyone [reading] this should _fight like crazy to make sure that [vaccine passport] system never forms_.”
“[With such a system], here is an example of what they could make you do, and I think this is what they’re going to make [people] do.
“You could invent a story that is about a virus and its variations, its mutations over time. You could invent the story and make sure you embed it through the captive media, make sure that no one can counter it by censoring alternative sources, then people are now familiar with this idea that this virus mutates, which it does, and that it produces variants, which is true [as well], which could _escape your immune system_, and _that’s a lie_.
“But, nevertheless, we’re going to tell you it’s true, and then when we tell you that it’s true and we say ‘but we’ve got the cure, here’s a top-up vaccine,’ you’ll get a message, based on this one global, this one ID system: ‘Bing!’ it will come up and say ‘Dr. Yeadon, time for your top-up vaccine. And, by the way,’ it will say ‘your existing immune privileges remain valid for four weeks. But if you don’t get your top-up vaccine in that time, you will unfortunately detrimentally be an “out person,” and you don’t want that, do you?’ So, that’s how it’ll work, and people will just walk up and they’ll get their top-up vaccine.”
*Gov’t lies, Big Pharma moves forward, medicine regulators get out of the way, and possible ‘mass-depopulation’*
“But I will take you through this, Patrick, because I am qualified to comment. I don’t know what Vanden Bossche is about. There was no possibility _at all_, based on all of the variants that are in the public domain, 4000 or so of them, none of them are going to escape immunity [i.e. become more dangerous].
“Nevertheless, politicians and health advisers (to loads of governments) are saying that they are. They’re lying. Well, why would you do that?
“Here’s the other thing, in parallel, pharmaceutical companies have said, several of them, it will be quite easy for us to adjust our gene-based vaccines, and we can hasten them through development, and we can help you.
“And here’s the real scary part, global medicines regulators like [the U.S. Food and Drug Administration] FDA, the Japanese medicines agency, the European Medicines Agency, have gotten together and announced … since top-up vaccines will be considered so similar to the ones that we have already approved for emergency use authorization, we are not going to require the drug companies to perform any clinical safety studies.
“So, you’ve got on the one hand, governments and their advisers that are lying to you that variants are different enough from the current virus that, even if you’re immune from natural exposure or vaccination, you’re a risk and you need to come and get this top-up vaccine. So, I think neither of those are true. So why is the drug company making the top-up vaccines? And [with] the regulators having got out of the way — and if Yeadon is right, and I’m sure I am or I wouldn’t be telling you this — _you go from the computer screen of a pharmaceutical company into the arms of hundreds of millions of people, some superfluous genetic sequence for which there is absolutely no need or justification_.
“And if you wanted to introduce a characteristic which could be harmful and could even be lethal, and you can even tune it to say ‘let’s put it in some gene that will cause liver injury over a nine-month period,’ or, cause your kidneys to fail but not until you encounter this kind of organism [that would be quite possible]. _Biotechnology provides you with limitless ways, frankly, to injure or kill billions of people_.
“And since I can’t think of a benign explanation for any of the steps: variants, top-up vaccines, no regulatory studies… it’s not only that I cannot think of a benign explanation, the steps described, and the scenario described, and the necessary sort of resolution to this false problem is going to allow what I just described: unknown, and unnecessary gene sequences injected into the arms of potentially billions of people for no reason.
“I’m very worried … that pathway will be used for mass depopulation, because I can’t think of any benign reason"

*Absurdly impossible’ variants will escape immunity, ‘just a lie’*
“If I can show you that one major thing that governments around the world are telling the people is a lie, you should take my 32 years of experienced opinion that says, most of it, if not all of it, is a lie.”
“The most different variant is only 0.3% different from the original sequence as emailed out of Wuhan in … January 2020. 0.3% [is] the one [variant] that is the _most_different on the planet so far. And now another way of saying it is, ‘all of the variants are not less than 99.7% identical to each other.’
“Now, you might be thinking, ‘hmm, .3%, is that enough [to escape immunity and become more dangerous]?’ The answer is _no_. Get away, ya know, get out of here …
“The human immune system is a thing of wonder. What it does is when it faces a new pathogen like this, you’ve got professional cells, they’re called professional antigen-presenting cells —they’re kind of rough tough things that tend not to succumb to viruses. And their job is to grab foreign things in the near environment and tear them limb from limb [inside the cell]. They really cut them up into hundreds of pieces. And then they present these pieces on the surfaces of their cell to other bits of your immune system, and amazingly, because of the variability that God and nature gave you, huge variability to recognize foreign things, and your body ends up using 15 to 20 different specific motifs that it spots about this virus. They’re called epitopes, basically they’re just like little photographs of the details about this virus. That’s what they do. And that is what is called your repertoire, your immune repertoire is like 20 different accurate photographs, close-ups, of different bits of this virus.

“You can go and check that by looking at papers by a person called Alison Tarke. There is also Shane Crotty, and all of the other co-authors.
“And before them, coming from my theoretical understanding of multi-locus immunity, which is what I just badly tried to describe, to what actually happens … If your [immune system] is presented with something that contains even half of those similar pieces, there is no way your body will say, ‘that’s a new pathogen.’
_“And, so, the idea that 0.3% could even have a chance of getting around immunity is just a lie._ It’s not [even] like an opinion difference.
“I don’t think 3% would be enough. That’s 10 times more variation than has occurred in 16 months [with this virus]. I don’t even think 30% difference would be enough. So, I’m saying that 100 times more variation than has actually happened, would still leave me putting _a big bet on the human immune system not being fooled that these are new pathogens_.
“I’ve chatted this over with several professors of immunology and they agreed with me, it’s like, ‘why are you asking me this?’
“So, I think that what I’ve just said is that governments and their advisors in multiple countries are lying about variants. That’s a massive thing! You should check it out. Your readers should check it out. If it’s true, don’t you think it’s terrifying?! It was when I realized it.
“So, they’re lying about variants, and then, of course, since [the variants] are not really different, you do not need a ‘top-up’ vaccine. _Now you should be getting the hairs on the back of your neck up_, because they are making them right now!”
“They are making billions of vials of it. And they will be available by the end of the year.
“And I think they’ll require people to first, be on the vaccine passport one-world database, and then it will roll up into the top-ups, and if it takes a bit longer it will take a bit longer.
“But this is not going away. It won’t go away until enough people, if they ever do, say ‘you’re a bunch of frauds and we are taking our freedoms back, so you can just stop doing this.’
“Because one person shouting into the wilderness and all of the other academics looking the other way, will have us just going down this pipe maybe a week later than if I hadn’t said anything, but we’re still going down _to_ _hell_.
“So, that’s why I’m frightened.
“The variants aren’t different. I call them ‘samiants’… they’re pretty much the same. They’re not different. Therefore, you don’t need a top-up vaccine, so don’t go near any of them.”
*‘Why is my government lying to me?’ Because ‘they are going to kill you.’*
“[And if you recognize that our governments are involved in a major verifiable lie], don’t just turn your computer off and go to supper. Stop. Look out the window, and think, ‘why is my government lying to me about something so fundamental?’ Because, I think the answer is,_ they are going to kill you using this method. They’re going to kill you and your family_.
“The eugenicists have got hold of the levers of power and this is a really artful way of getting you to line-up and receive some unspecified thing that will damage you. I have no idea what it will actually be, but it won’t be a vaccine because you don’t need one. And it won’t kill you on the end of the needle because you would spot that.
“It could be something that will produce normal pathology, it will be at various times between vaccination and the event, it will be plausibly deniable because there will be something else going on in the world at that time, in the context of which your demise, or that of your children will look normal.
“That’s what I would do if I wanted to get rid of 90 or 95% of the world’s population. And I think that’s what they’re doing.”
“Now I don’t know [for certain] that they’re going to use that [system] to kill you, but I can’t think of a benign reason, and with that power they certainly could harm you, or control you, so you should object [and strenuously oppose it].”
*People can’t deal with this level of evil, but Soviets, Hitler, Mao show its possibility*
“It’s become absolutely clear to me, even when I talk to intelligent people, friends, acquaintances … and they can tell I’m telling them something important, but they get to the point [where I say] ‘your government is lying to you in a way that could lead to your death and that of your children,’ and they can’t begin to engage with it. And I think maybe 10% of them understand what I said, and 90% of those blank their understanding of it because it is too difficult. And my concern is, we are going to lose this, because people will not deal with the possibility that anyone is so evil…
“But I remind you of what happened in Russia in the 20th Century, what happened in 1933 to 1945, what happened in, you know, Southeast Asia in some of the most awful times in the post-war era. And, what happened in China with Mao and so on.
“We’ve only got to look back two or three generations. All around us there are people who are as bad as the people doing this. They’re all around us. So, I say to folks, the only thing that really marks this one out, is its _scale_.
“But actually, this is probably less bloody, it’s less personal, isn’t it? The people who are steering this … it’s going to be much easier for them. They don’t have to shoot anyone in the face. They don’t have to beat someone to death with a baseball bat, or freeze them, starve them, make them work until they die. All of those things did happen two or three generations back and our grandparents or great grandparents were either victims of this, or they were actually members of it, or at least they witnessed it from overseas. That’s how close we are.
“And all I’m saying is, some shifts like that are happening again, but now they are using molecular biology.
“And the people going along with it, I think they would probably say, ‘I was only following orders,’ which we have heard before.
“But I know, because I have talked to lots of people, and some of them have said ‘I don’t want to believe that you are right, so I’m going to just put it away because if it is true, I can’t handle it.’ And I think … all you need to do is find a good reason to tell people, ‘Don’t take the vaccine unless you’re a medical risk of dying from the virus!’ That seems to me a pretty good line!”
*Towards a solution – ‘We need God’*
“I’m a scientist, and I can tell you, talking to non-scientists, using science as a tool, will not work. It will fail.
“So, we need philosophers, people who understand logic, religion, something like that, [they have] got to wrestle with this, and start talking in a language people will understand. Because if we leave it with scientists, people like me, even though I’m well-intentioned, I’m a gabbling alien as far as most people in the street are concerned. They won’t believe the government will lie to them, they don’t believe the government would ever do anything that will harm them, but they are [doing such things].”
Finally, in an email correspondence, Dr. Yeadon concluded, “I have latest taken to signing off with ‘May God save us’, because I think we need God now more than at any time since WW2.”


----------



## matematik (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm not sure the response to Philip's death has been that good from the monarchy's perspective. Most commentary on it seemed to be people complaining that normal TV schedules were interrupted by programmes about him, the BBC even set up a dedicated page to submit complaints about it.

There seemed to be at least an equal amount of people celebrating his death as commiserating it, if anything I think it has highlighted that there's a very large percentage of British people who have absolutely no time for the monarchy. Their position is no where near as secure as it used to be, there's definitely a "culture war" brewing in this country.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 11, 2021)

The future Meghan (=Great) Queen for you



​Accompanied by her Sistah, the Goddess Kamala (Kamalatmika - Wikipedia)


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 11, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> Sistah, the Goddess Kamala


Read as Kabbalah Harris.

Harris means son of Harry.


----------



## matematik (Apr 11, 2021)

Depends on the paper, the Daily Mail have the whole front page of their website practically dedicated to him, whereas there's hardly a mention of him on the Guardian, in fact they can barely hide their contempt for him and the royals. The only article about the royals on their front page is one speculating if the Queen will abdicate, so they're just relishing the prospect of the RF being destroyed as soon as possible.

So there seems to be a divide in opinion about this amongst the "powers that be".


----------



## fabiorem (Apr 12, 2021)

Neutron bombs are a fakery. If they want to wipe the population, they could use them. They would let all the infra-structure intact, and only kill life forms. 
The elites have their bunkers, so they could just hide there while the neutron bombs would wipe out the population. 
Why use vaccines for it? They are more expensive, they require propaganda and consent, they lead to doubts and resistance. 
My only conclusion is that neutron bombs never existed. They are likely to be a myth. 

Unless, of course, they want to do something else with these DNA therapies, disguised as vaccines. Maybe something related to the nature of the soul, or to kundalini? Or they are just extracting the fear (both from the disease and from the government) for some uncanny purpose?


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 12, 2021)

I found a study on the long term effects of the experimental mRNA vax. 







Thought I'd share


----------



## matematik (Apr 12, 2021)

Why do certain countries seem to be targeted by the vaccination agenda more than others, I wonder is it to do with perceived productivity/usefulness of the population in any given country?

Like the UK and US seem to be particularly targeted, and in the case of the UK the only bit that matters really is the City of London/Square Mile and by extension the rest of London. The vast majority of the UK outside the M25 is just seen as an unproductive burden on the City.

It's largely a similar story in the US, the only parts deemed to really matter are the East coast and West coast cities, especially Wall Street and Silicon Valley, and the rustbelt/flyover zone is just seen as an unproductive burden on these industries in the same way. It seems to me that in countries that still have a strong industrial base, like Germany, Russia and parts of Eastern Europe, the vaccination agenda isn't being pushed as strongly, I guess because these countries still rely on industries that require large amounts of workers.


----------



## Safranek (Apr 12, 2021)

matematik said:


> there seems to be



And that's how they like it. When it comes to TPTB, we know that things are so very rarely as they seem. 



Citezenship said:


> I found a study on the long term effects of the experimental mRNA vax.
> 
> View attachment 8212​
> 
> ...



I've seen that study before but it was written in binary.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Apr 13, 2021)

The people I work with are beyond hopeless. 

Even the young men (under 30) are gleefully getting their 'vaccines'. 

Such madness, no ability to think critically or beyond the narrow paradigm they are programmed with. (Sport, girls, alcohol, and now - obeying government orders)


----------



## davtash (Apr 14, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> The people I work with are beyond hopeless.
> 
> Even the young men (under 30) are gleefully getting their 'vaccines'.
> 
> Such madness, no ability to think critically or beyond the narrow paradigm they are programmed with. (Sport, girls, alcohol, and now - obeying government orders)


Soma


----------



## Skydog (Apr 14, 2021)

I hate to stoop to this level, but is anybody aware of an official list of celebrities who have already died - shortly after receiving COVID vaccines?

If not, I will start a makeshift list from the US:

1) DMX DMX (Rapper)

2) Hank Aaron Hank Aaron

3) Midwin Charles Midwin Charles


----------



## 6079SmithW (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello everyone.

As much as I have enjoyed (not sure that is the right word) the information on this thread, after talking to Luddite yesterday - he has got me off a very negative loop. 

It's very important that we don't spend all our energy and thought on the bad things that might happen - as this will manifest them. 

Try to keep positive


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 14, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> As much as I have enjoyed (not sure that is the right word) the information on this thread, after talking to Luddite yesterday - he has got me off a very negative loop.
> 
> ...


As i was telling my son tonight, if you see a rock about to fall on your head you dont need to measure the trajectory, velocity or size of the rock-you just need to get out of the way. 
We see everything happening since the covid psyop started and its natural to want to keep abreast of all the tidbits of info concerning how we have a "rock" about to fall on our heads (politically and economically speaking).
Yes we are about to have some hard times fall on us but my time is better spent trying to figure out how to avoid the fallout rather than trying to figure out exactly who threw the rock.
Too easy to get bogged down in depressing info overload which leads to feelings of helplessness when actually we have the power to simply turn off the info overload and get up and go do something to save ourselves. 
I havent been on social media or watched a single news report in 6 months. If its important i will probably hear about it. Just busy going about my life, spending time with family, gardening and fixing up the house. Life is a lot less stressful now.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 14, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> It's very important that we don't spend all our energy and thought on the bad things that might happen - as this will manifest them.
> 
> Try to keep positive



Well said. 'Positive thought forms need love too.'


----------



## luddite (Apr 14, 2021)

VOTE #1: Positive thoughts and actions!

For me, the media is designated enemy of the people and the only good thing it does is expose itself as evil. I actively laugh at it when I see it's slimy lies. Everything I read I reverse to find the truth or outright ignore it.

I am much happier this way.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 14, 2021)

luddite said:


> Everything I read I reverse to find the truth or outright ignore it.


Exactly this, when they say you or we are the virus, what they really mean is they are the virus!

Criminals will always try to accuse you of what they themselves are doing.

Some perspective.


_View: https://youtu.be/Zm9AuizDapk_


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 15, 2021)

This video series may be one of the most important uploads of information regarding this "pandemic".

Please share, distribute, download and keep sharing.  


Watch the series in its complete form, this is the final video.  
There is an explanation of germ v. terrain theory in the earlier videos.

Peace to all of you


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/GbM7IvvM7QgW/_


----------



## Skydog (Apr 15, 2021)

irishbalt said:


> This video series may be one of the most important uploads of information regarding this "pandemic".
> 
> Please share, distribute, download and keep sharing.
> 
> ...



Priceless series. No doubt. But these fellows have some even more enlightening C-Town releases of late to date in case you missed it.

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/YKktYdEGBRnP/_


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 15, 2021)

Skydog said:


> irishbalt said:
> 
> 
> > This video series may be one of the most important uploads of information regarding this "pandemic".
> ...





Skydog,

Thank you.  This is the series discussing terrain v. germ theory in depth.  All here on SH, please make note and share.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 15, 2021)

I thought some of the covid researchers here might be interested to know that the book hoarder ( oh but they'll sell them to you for over a thousand dollars!) publisher Brill.com has opened access to their covid related literature. How kind and considerate of them. ?
COVID-19 Collection


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 15, 2021)

Same, same but different.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 15, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> Why is a British company called Oxitec , funded by Bill and Melinda Gates, releasing genetically modified mosquitos in Florida, after a failed test in BRAZIL. And why is that oddly named enzyme protein called Luciferase (Fluc)-DsRed2 connected to this? Tha arse has his satanic fingers in EVERYTHING. HES A BLOODY COMPUTER PROGRAMMER FOR GODS SAKES. What the hell is going on?
> 
> https://www.oxitec.com/en/public-health
> 
> ...



Yes the substance that won't in any way be used in quantum dot tattoos because, you know it is a wild conspiracy theory.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luciferase
*Luciferase* is a generic term for the class of oxidative enzymes

Oxidative, Oxitec, probs no connection ? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_dot#Subcutaneous_record-keeping


Vagabond said:


> https://www.oxitec.com/en/public-health


You could say this is cherry picking but here is a bit of text without the flashy website

Our insects contain a self-limiting gene, and when this gene is passed on to their offspring, offspring do not survive to adulthood, resulting in a reduction in the pest insect population.
We call this method “self-limiting” because the released insects and the self-limiting gene that they pass on are designed to die and disappear from the environment.
We release males, because it is the female insects that are directly responsible for spreading disease or producing larvae that damage crops. Our males have one job: to find wild females where they live and mate with them.
This method can be applied to all kinds of insect pests, from the mosquitoes that transmit such diseases as dengue and Zika, to moth caterpillars that destroy maize fields. We’ve created our insects using precise genetic engineering tools. They are just like wild insects, except we’ve inserted two additional genes.
The *self-limiting gene* prevents offspring of our released male insect from surviving to adulthood, and a *fluorescent marker gene* produces a protein throughout the body of the insects, which glows when exposed to a specific colour of light. This helps us to track our insects in the wild.

Creepy stuff


----------



## matematik (Apr 17, 2021)

I still can't understand why they are trying to create doubts about AZ and J&J, while giving Pfizer and Moderna no scrutiny at all. If all the so called "vaccines" are the same then why would they want to deliberately create controversy over the safety of two particular ones?


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 17, 2021)

matematik said:


> I still can't understand why they are trying to create doubts about AZ and J&J, while giving Pfizer and Moderna no scrutiny at all. If all the so called "vaccines" are the same then why would they want to deliberately create controversy over the safety of two particular ones?



because they create an artificial problem, and the more fake battle zones there are, the less likely we discover their true intentions.


----------



## Safranek (Apr 17, 2021)

Here's a video by Dr. Sam Bailey talking about the key issue behind virology and the germ theory, namely *virus isolation*. 

Its short and very informative.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/E4f37hcmZaT4/_



She has other related videos on her channel.

https://odysee.com/@drsambailey:c________________________________________________

Meanwhile in Denmark:

ICYMI - The head of #Denmark's medicines agency, Tanja Erichsen, collapsed during the press conference announcing the #AstraZeneca discontinuation.


_View: https://twitter.com/disclosetv/status/1382683297113853954_


____________________________________________________

And in England:

*Senior NHS NURSE Involved In UK 'Vaccination' Program Calls it Genocide*


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/2hT5HAdXmnYy/_


----------



## fega72 (Apr 18, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> On another note,
> 
> Over here in the land of the Alps, they are supposedly opening outdoor dining on Monday. Lets see


They will opening outdoor dining! Then they will blame the people who enjoyed a little "freedom" to lock down the whole country again.
This is part of the training. After the 5th or 6th wave this will be the accepted new normal.


----------



## fega72 (Apr 20, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> and now phizer raises vaccine prices over 60 per cent.
> 
> 
> https://www.italy24news.com/News/16785.html
> im just going to focus on updating this thread. its important.


Next year you will have to pay for it. After the 2 jabs + the booster this coming autumn the immune system will be destroyed and if you can't get the (at that point) life saving shot you will die.


----------



## matematik (Apr 20, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> and now phizer raises vaccine prices over 60 per cent.



I guess it's not surprising, there's increasingly little competition now AZ and J&J have been discredited and the majority regard them as unsafe.

Maybe the end goal is there being just one or two "vaccines" that they can charge a lot for?


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 21, 2021)

I know I said toodles to this thread but this video came my way just now so sharing it.

_View: https://twitter.com/Chrissy_2697/status/1384602365899194373_​


----------



## Akanah (Apr 21, 2021)

A Vision:

Living in a apparent world with look at a empty point and believing you see something which is real. You believe you see on a TV something about a real Virus. But there at the former empty point now stand a awakened person and tells you something about a fake Virus because he/she hopes you wake up from the apparent world. The real world is damaged by two Suns and is full of aphatetic people which have created a matrix-like world because of it´s traumatic shock. Meteorits in the real world are fighter jets in the apparent world. Vehicles does not exist in the real world but people which can teleport or have a big Fantasy. Telephones does not exist in the real world but Telepathy. Buildings or Clothes you does not need in the real world because you are a spiritually beeing with warming love-energy.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 21, 2021)

Is it true that in Germany a law is discussed right now for the sospension of individual freedom in case of covid related issues?


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Silveryou (Apr 21, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true that in Germany a law is discussed right now for the sospension of individual freedom in case of covid related issues?
> ...



Lack of taste for sure. And creepy too, yes


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 21, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true that in Germany a law is discussed right now for the sospension of individual freedom in case of covid related issues?
> ...



Eyes wide open, I mean shut or should I say meme....


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 21, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Vagabond said:
> 
> 
> > Silveryou said:
> ...



At least in that movie they had Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman. Here we have Merkel and white-feather dudes...


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 22, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond said:
> ...



I think Angela Saxe Coburg Gotha Merkel has a beautiful face, for the radio!


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 22, 2021)

fabiorem said:


> Neutron bombs are a fakery. If they want to wipe the population, they could use them. They would let all the infra-structure intact, and only kill life forms.
> The elites have their bunkers, so they could just hide there while the neutron bombs would wipe out the population.
> Why use vaccines for it? They are more expensive, they require propaganda and consent, they lead to doubts and resistance.
> My only conclusion is that neutron bombs never existed. They are likely to be a myth.
> ...


Add Hydrogen and atomic bombs to the fake list.  Nagasaki and Hiroshima are still occupied by radiation damage free Japanese.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 22, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> The intention is not for these rules to be enforced upon the entire country at all times.


Start off little, then go big, classic foot in the door technique.


_View: https://youtu.be/ydchCy5WF_I_


----------



## Oracle (Apr 22, 2021)

I just came across this mRNA vaccine /transhumanism related article, was published early 2019.
Human Brain/Cloud Interface


> The Internet comprises a decentralized global system that serves humanity’s collective effort to generate, process, and store data, most of which is handled by the rapidly expanding cloud. A stable, secure, real-time system may allow for interfacing the cloud with the human brain. One promising strategy for enabling such a system, denoted here as a “human brain/cloud interface” (“B/CI”), would be based on technologies referred to here as “neuralnanorobotics.” Future neuralnanorobotics technologies are anticipated to facilitate accurate diagnoses and eventual cures for the ∼400 conditions that affect the human brain. Neuralnanorobotics may also enable a B/CI with controlled connectivity between neural activity and external data storage and processing, via the direct monitoring of the brain’s ∼86 × 109 neurons and ∼2 × 1014 synapses.


----------



## Skydog (Apr 22, 2021)

Below is a 19 minute condensed version of their most recent video discussing the utter absurdity of germ theory + a few new tasty tidbits for good measure. For example, straight up tap water recently tested positive for that naughty little c-word. 

20210421-Covid-19 Immunity in 19 Minutes


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 22, 2021)

PROPAGANDA NHS style.


----------



## fega72 (Apr 22, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> PROPAGANDA NHS style.
> View attachment 8418​


Probably much safer for your immune system to ignore the NHS propaganda which is highly infectious.


----------



## matematik (Apr 22, 2021)

I was thinking are the claimed vaccine uptake percentages really trustworthy, because if the aim is to make vaccination a legal requirement then they would have to pretend that there is just a small minority of anti-vaxxers holding out to justify that.

I've seen a few arguments made that the sheer numbers they're claiming have been vaccinated in the US, UK and other countries with high rates are not even logistically possible in the time frame.


----------



## fega72 (Apr 23, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> you are correct. it is logistically impossible


This testing/vaccination centres around here are always empty. 
So they are lying or everyone is already vaccinated.


----------



## fabiorem (Apr 23, 2021)

A quantum computer requires a refrigerator with near absolute zero temperature. It is very big, and there is no way to miniaturize it, because it needs a big cryogenic refrigerator, to keep the processor cold. 
So, what vaccine also requires a refrigerator with very low temperatures? Pfizer. And what vaccine is being accused of being a DNA therapy? Pfizer. 
They cant test a interface on rats and dogs. Animals cant interact with computers. So they created this virus narrative to use humanity as guinea pigs for a experiment. They want to modify the DNA so as to accept a interface with a quantum computer. 

These big machines will be in a number high enough to create a network by 2027. By then, desktops will stop being produced and everybody will have to connect to the cloud, by just closing their eyes. You will not need a cable to plug in your head, the cellphone will make the connection between your brain and the nearest li-fi 6G tower. Those who still have the old DNA will probably die from radiation in cities crowded with these towers, so they want to exclude those who dont want to participate in their experiment (aka virus narrative), by denying them public transports, schools, jobs and even contracts. People of old humanity will have to retreat to their own cities. 
The RFID chips looks like a psyops. They appear big in most charts, and demonstrations shows the chip being inserted in the hand, between the thumb and the finger. This is old tech. They will probably use a nanochip, which is much smaller, and will come disguised in some vaccines in the future. By then, the DNA will have been modified already, so as to accept the interface provided by this chip. 
When Bill Gates says your body will become a "vaccine factory", he is actually talking about constant updates coming through the cloud, using the 6G tower, the cellphone, and the nanochip to the DNA. You will have constant Windows updates inside your body. The quantum dot tatoo, which shines when a cellphone scans it, will be a system for identification, to prove you are connected to the cloud.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 23, 2021)

We are the simulation. The world is real.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 24, 2021)

The following statements, which were made in 1981 by powerful international banker and unapolagetic eugenicist, Jacques Attali, are taken from interviews with Michael Salomon- 
The Faces of the Future, Seghers edition, which was published in France by Emi Lit when Attali was a senior advisor to French president, Francoise Mitterand:

"In the future it will be a question of finding a way to reduce the population. We will start with the old, because as soon as it exceeds 60-65 years man lives longer than he produces and costs society dearly, then the weak and then the useless who do nothing for society because there will be more and more of them, and especially the stupid ones.

Euthanasia targeting these groups; euthanasia will have to be an essential instrtment of our future societies, in all cases. We cannot, of course, execute people or set up camps. We will get rid of them by making them believe it is for their own good.

Too large a population, and for the most part unnecessary, is something economically too expensive. Socially, it also much better for the human machine to come to an abrupt halt rather than gradually deteriorating. We wont be able to run intelligence tests on millions and millions of people, you can imagine!

We will find something or cause it, a pandemic that targets certain people, a real economic crisis or not, a virus that will affect the old or the fat, it doesnt matter, the weak will succumb to it, the fearful and the stupid will believe it and asked to be treated.

We will have taken care to have planned the treatmemt, a treatmemt that wil be the solution.

The selection of idiots will thus be done on its own; they will go to the slaughterhouse on their own."


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 24, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/T7Jg6koGE-g_

Deagal pulled its 2025 forecast,

http://82.221.129.208/.uo6.html


Citezenship said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/T7Jg6koGE-g_
> 
> Deagal pulled its 2025 forecast,
> 
> http://82.221.129.208/.uo6.html



BBC says a few hundred!


----------



## matematik (Apr 24, 2021)

I remember seeing Deagal's 2025 forecast some years ago, so it was there long before the scamdemic. I think some researchers have linked that site directly to the US government, so I suspect those forecasts were put there as a pre-warning to certain parties, but now the agenda has started all those intended to see that info have probably seen it so it's counter-productive for that forecast to remain public now, also I think the Deagal site and that forecast was becoming too common knowledge for them.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 24, 2021)

This is a very good vid, ties into many of our stolen history subjects so did not know where to put it really but this seems as good a place as any.


_View: https://youtu.be/08VNbDftjHM_


----------



## Skydog (Apr 25, 2021)

matematik said:


> I was thinking are the claimed vaccine uptake percentages really trustworthy, because if the aim is to make vaccination a legal requirement then they would have to pretend that there is just a small minority of anti-vaxxers holding out to justify that.
> 
> I've seen a few arguments made that the sheer numbers they're claiming have been vaccinated in the US, UK and other countries with high rates are not even logistically possible in the time frame.


If you have any links to share in connection with fake vaccine numbers I’d love to see them as I’m having trouble finding anything credible myself - and eagerly want to find something to pass along to my inner circle of distrustful friends. Not that anything I ever send them will ever change their mRNA-addled minds - but I can still try.


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 25, 2021)

fabiorem said:


> A quantum computer requires a refrigerator with near absolute zero temperature. It is very big, and there is no way to miniaturize it, because it needs a big cryogenic refrigerator, to keep the processor cold.
> So, what vaccine also requires a refrigerator with very low temperatures? Pfizer. And what vaccine is being accused of being a DNA therapy? Pfizer.
> They cant test a interface on rats and dogs. Animals cant interact with computers. So they created this virus narrative to use humanity as guinea pigs for a experiment. They want to modify the DNA so as to accept a interface with a quantum computer.
> 
> ...



YIKES man.  The above really doesn't sound good.  I'm glad no one in our little immediate family has taken anything, no vaccines for my kids whatsoever. 

Given that, surviving without provision is difficult , ney impossible. Not sure what to do.


Vagabond said:


> i thought of your post today reading this article.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/science...arents-have-no-higher-number-of-dna-mutations
> could it be possible Chernobyl was a test of the effects of heavy radiation on the next generation after exposure in preparation for what is playing out now? the link to dna mutations, it all seems so close to so many things going on now. maybe im reaching?



Look at Geordie Rose regarding these quantum computers. Really weird stuff. Richie From Boston did a great bit on this.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/OmiRlN06gKNW/_



AgentOrange5 said:


> I am amazed (but not really,) at how little this is being talked about in US media. The Chinese coronavirus must be far more serious than is being let on. Foreign outlets are covering this far better, BNO Newsroom for one BNO Newsroom (@BNODesk) | Twitter
> 
> Looking at the official numbers of dead vs recorded, 42 dead vs 40 recovered, makes it a over a 50% death rate (however, I don't believe the official numbers, I think both death and recover rates are being vastly under-reported, and the death rate is most likely far less than 50%.)
> 
> ...



Just check this out.  Question the narative.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/uWM6YT2NwIAP/_


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 25, 2021)

irishbalt said:


> Just check this out. Question the narative.
> 
> _View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/uWM6YT2NwIAP/_


I like this guy, massive ego but i still like!


----------



## matematik (Apr 26, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> the people are starting to fight back...
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dBeRAzqEYI_
> 
> ...




British police always look weak and nervous to me, compared to the stormtroopers they have in Germany and other European countries. I think the British government has abandoned the police so things get "out of control" and then they can justify bringing in the military under martial law. British police "taking the knee" after the BLM riots has becoming a running joke, they are a laughing stock.


----------



## matematik (Apr 26, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> i know they are. they should get themselves right quick like,and stand with the people. they are about to be replaced by robots.



What the police don't seem to realise is that the agenda is as much against them as it is against the average person. They think that by serving their masters they will maintain a privileged position in society, but in reality there is no place for them in the NWO. They are going to be replaced by robots, facial recognition, AI crime detection, etc.

The government and media is also actively encouraging people to hate the police, like with the Sarah Everard murder psyop. They are deliberately promoting an atmosphere where the police are detested, and it is seen as righteous to hate the police and demand they are "defunded", to further the agenda of making them obsolete. I believe that is a large part of the reason they got attacked, because most people despise the police these days.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 26, 2021)

The Hyde Park charge was more than likely stage managed. The majority of those  marching had gone home but 'a few'  gathered in Hyde Park to dance and listen to 'the band'.
During the march there was no nastiness from either those in uniform and those without. There was apparently a London double decker parked at right angles across a road the protesters marched down but it wasn't touched or torched but 'just in case' the cops and photographers were on hand to 'leap into action' and capture the action for posterity.
The thing few seem to realise is that within large constabularies there are different groups of cops for different purposes. This was relayed to me by a good friend who regularly attends Manchester United games. He said the normal cops are just normal men and women chatty, smiling, people and there is a second group who the former do not interact with which stalks the ground inside and out looking for trouble. This group look as though "they are on something" to use his words as they are on edge from the minute they arrive to the minute they leave. They do not get involved in "ordinary policing'".

Me being very cynical when it comes to any story in the msm could easily see the people who 'fought back' were plants or undercover cops or agent provocateurs possibly just crisis actors and again after studying oodles of photos of such events it is highly likely 'the cops' were actors as well, hence the timing and the location which is the only bit of the protest march that got any space/air time in the msm.

Oh and according to 'the band' the 'police' smashed up some of their equipment.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 26, 2021)

Oh don't get me wrong. I was just relaying my friends take on the two types of cop he had come to notice in his travels. There are many things the police do wrong without realising it, even 'ordinary coppers'. The constabulary is a hierarchy fundamentally and like all hierarchies they only persist if there is enough blind compliance from  'within the ranks' from top to bottom.  Hoping enough would take off their uniforms and walk with the mass, so too speak, seems to me to be a forlorn hope. They swear an oath to protect the monarch. That tells you everything.
When a breach of the peace is suspected or investigated the peace being breached is the monarchs. They are agents of state just like every other state employee. Sorry for drifting away from COCO but there it is.


----------



## matematik (Apr 26, 2021)

I think that Hyde Park incident was very likely staged, it's useful propaganda for the establishment on several levels. Many people will regard the footage as confirmation that the police are violent scum who should be "defunded" and despised, it brings out the violent elements of the anti-lockdown movement and makes them look like a radical, violent group which puts normies off. Most anti-lockdown protesters are peaceful, but obviously the establishment wants to provoke the minority of violent ones so they tarnish the whole movement.

Also, there is a significant percentage of people who will be angry that this "mob" violently attacked the police. They will call for harder policing and it will make them support the government even more. I wouldn't underestimate how pro-police a lot of the public are, even if they don't necessarily agree with the agenda they are enforcing, they do not like to see police being attacked and chased by "mobs" and the footage of the police with bloodied faces (most likely fake) will anger a lot of people, no doubt about it.

I think it also serves the agenda of making the police appear obsolete and out of their depth to normies as well, because if they are so despised by the public that they are not capable of "restoring order" and enforcing the authority of the state and get beaten up and chased away when they try to, then many will think clearly something more robust is needed. The answer will be in the form of martial law, troops on the streets, robots and AI. 

I think the establishment want to escalate to martial law, because this will allow them to enforce the agenda much more aggressively and violently than the police are able to. There are bad police who do abuse their power, but overall most follow their codes of conduct I think. If the role of "policing" was transferred to soldiers operating under martial law that would be a whole different kettle of fish.

All this also serves the purpose of creating even more divisions in society, and distracting away from the powers that be who are responsible for all this.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 26, 2021)

Not seemingly COCO related but actually is.
IF COCO was real. If CLIMATE CHANGE/EMERGENCY/WARMING was real then the msm would not have to fake and lie through their arses about anything. As it is all they can do is fake and lie.

_View: https://twitter.com/CharlieEmmaUK/status/1386537548294541312_​


----------



## CBRadio (Apr 26, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> The Hyde Park charge was more than likely stage managed. The majority of those  marching had gone home but 'a few'  gathered in Hyde Park to dance and listen to 'the band'.
> During the march there was no nastiness from either those in uniform and those without. There was apparently a London double decker parked at right angles across a road the protesters marched down but it wasn't touched or torched but 'just in case' the cops and photographers were on hand to 'leap into action' and capture the action for posterity.
> The thing few seem to realise is that within large constabularies there are different groups of cops for different purposes. This was relayed to me by a good friend who regularly attends Manchester United games. He said the normal cops are just normal men and women chatty, smiling, people and there is a second group who the former do not interact with which stalks the ground inside and out looking for trouble. This group look as though "they are on something" to use his words as they are on edge from the minute they arrive to the minute they leave. They do not get involved in "ordinary policing'".
> 
> ...




I second this. Have witnessed the second ring of police myself. The regular ones at these protests are restrained, polite and chat with people in the crowd - that's typical British policing. The ones in the video are not very good actors. It looks like a first term of drama school exercise.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/Xu0GPo7GkPk_

This is a comment that i put somewhere else in regards the Jekyll Hyde park,


Haha, this is so fake it hurts, po-lice have had months to prepare for this and they turn up with a team of twenty that look like they have just stepped off the set of loose women and just by chance they stumble into a group of youtubers that most have known to be possible fake opposition plants for quite some time, looks like bull, smells like bull, the panning shots at the end give it away, better acting than the last couple of months though.


_View: https://youtu.be/DPK6gqEEY5w_


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 26, 2021)

No-one is suggesting there is the probability that  everything is fake. It doesn't require belief to see the fakery just a bit of objective study of the actors, the situation, the way the footage is cut together the ages of the actors, the things they do and don't do etc.. There are often 'directors' hanging at the fringes controlling the situation I haven't looked at any of this footage but I will lay odds they are present.. Crisis actor cops are never let loose on people who are not in on it. The march and the cops policing it were real oath swearing constables the crowd, band and cops in the highly controllable Hyde Park location footage shot who knows when were likely not.


----------



## Skydog (Apr 26, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/Xu0GPo7GkPk_
> 
> This is a comment that i put somewhere else in regards the Jekyll Hyde park,
> 
> ...



I really hope that they use that wretched police/protester video in the don’ts section of the next crisis actor academy training manual. My god was that embarrassing. The one disheveled, hefty looking fellow - straight out of working-class commoner-folk casting - waving his arms up and down - just pleading, pleading for his rebellion to calm down and to de-escalate - is pure gold.

Was that also a paper bag thrown across the line at the neon muppeteers? I can only imagine the damage it did depending on whether the rebels loaded that brown paper sack up good and proper or not - you know with a poisonous tangerine or half eaten ham sandwich of destruction. That kind of pain is almost too much to fathom. Oh, the horror!


----------



## matematik (Apr 26, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> i definitely can believe its fake cops. i think they would be hard pressed to get a small group of regular bobbies to go in that huge crowd with no backup. however, i dont think the mob reacting is always fake. people are pissed off.
> 
> pissed mobs are crazy. i know. ive been in them. we were not faking it. they are not all fake.
> 
> ...



The actual anti-lockdown protests are clearly real, but I think they stage incidents like this for media consumption in an attempt to control the narrative. Also, those "police" do not look like typical police to me, they look like actors.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

Interesting blog about one of the main actors of "the movement".

https://www.puretruth.co.uk/blog/chasin-masons-part-one-piers-corbyn
Even the "team", did a hit piece on him,

http://mileswmathis.com/rock.pdf


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 27, 2021)

The first one looks fake, the woman in blue sitting a bit away from the woman in purple with her back to her probably on her 'mobile' whilst the large policeman stood over the woman in purple seems to be on his 'cell' but the second one is completely fake as it is using the first probably non event photography to promote a second non event. Hows that for recycling.
The young doom goblin from Sweden really is influential. Who knew!


_View: https://twitter.com/MHilltobe/status/1386757719860912134_

EDIT to add this one.

_View: https://twitter.com/rishibagree/status/1384707540970180610_

Second EDIT to get a hat trick in. Be afraid be very afraid moohaha!

_View: https://twitter.com/SchwabBum/status/1386740581762805762_​


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 27, 2021)

A few words about Vernon Coleman,

https://www.puretruth.co.uk/blog/we-need-to-talk-about-vermin


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 27, 2021)

Another fine example of faking it.

_View: https://twitter.com/ClaudySkyes/status/1386473422465732611/video/1_​


----------



## Prolix (Apr 27, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> A few words about Vernon Coleman,
> 
> https://www.puretruth.co.uk/blog/we-need-to-talk-about-vermin



I followed the Pure Truth guy when he was on Twitter. He makes some good points, but he's rather too splenetic for my tastes. That post is no exception. Vernon may well be a mason. Maybe he is transgender (although, I'm wary of that crusade, which tends to bring out the reds, or trannys, under the bed in its most ardent adherents). Mostly though, he isn't very valuable for something definite; he promotes the allopathic model.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 27, 2021)

Magnumopus said:


> I followed the Pure Truth guy when he was on Twitter. He makes some good points, but he's rather too splenetic for my tastes. That post is no exception. Vernon may well be a mason. Maybe he is transgender (although, I'm wary of that crusade, which tends to bring out the reds, or trannys, under the bed in its most ardent adherents). Mostly though, he isn't very valuable for something definite; he promotes the allopathic model.


Haha, splenetic, I haven't heard words like that since I was told I have an angry liver, ARGGGG.

I have only just come across him so am still trying to figure him out, but a few things resonated, but thank for the heads up!


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 27, 2021)

Just to do the belts and braces aspect to this fakery here is a list of climate nonsense spanning 50 years or so. The compiler misses the point though. These pieces are not wrong predictions they are fake news. 
Pay close attention to the characters pushing them as many of them play key roles in pushing COCO nonsense and those dead key roles in other faked events through the years.


https://cei.org/blog/wrong-again-50-years-of-failed-eco-pocalyptic-predictions/


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 27, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> A few words about Vernon Coleman,
> 
> https://www.puretruth.co.uk/blog/we-need-to-talk-about-vermin


Great article! Glad there is still some solid journalism within the 'truther' community. So many layers to this awakening movement that have been long infiltrated by parrots screaming "Nazi, Nazi, fascism!" while failing to call out the puppet masters for who they really are. It's very telling when truther reporters give accurate infirmation, though always prefacing such info with words like 'worrying', 'scary', 'doomed', labeling the public as hopeless sheeple, and painting a very grim picture for any future prospects, rather than changing the tone to a more positive direction. Look at how many podcasts and interviews Icke gives where he just regurgitates the same infirmation he's been spewing his entire career without having anything new to offer. The alternative media are showing their colors brightly as the fear porn artists they always were.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Apr 27, 2021)

Magnumopus said:


> I followed the Pure Truth guy when he was on Twitter. He makes some good points, but he's rather too splenetic for my tastes. That post is no exception. Vernon may well be a mason. Maybe he is transgender (although, I'm wary of that crusade, which tends to bring out the reds, or trannys, under the bed in its most ardent adherents). Mostly though, he isn't very valuable for something definite; he promotes the allopathic model.


I saw zero evidence in that blog that VC is transgender. 

Sounded like the ramblings of someone who has lost his grip


----------



## matematik (Apr 27, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> I saw zero evidence in that blog that VC is transgender.
> 
> Sounded like the ramblings of someone who has lost his grip



I notice he accused Gareth Icke of being a tranny in that article as well. I think there certainly are a lot of trannies in the media and public life, but the vast majority of them are male to female.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 27, 2021)

Before everyone gets too hung up on a milesmathis mini me site content get a load of this appalling acting from the man in dark gear glasses & bag who pushes the fake cop. "Where's the camera again?"

_View: https://twitter.com/hector_drummond/status/1387030549198409729_
​


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 27, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Before everyone gets too hung up on a milesmathis mini me site content get a load of this appalling acting from the man in dark gear glasses & bag who pushes the fake cop. "Where's the camera again?"
> 
> _View: https://twitter.com/hector_drummond/status/1387030549198409729_
> ​



The copyright logo on this vid, 
_View: https://twitter.com/hector_drummond/status/1387034074104139779?s=20_


Belongs to this guy, Resistance GB, aka William Coleshill.

My phonetic mind reads that as Cold-shill, but thats just me.






Who is or was a conservative politician.

http://www.t-vine.com/second-enfiel...ed-over-racist-remarks-towards-british-turks/


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 27, 2021)

Those who organize the events should give the order to teach a lesson to these "masked" (ironically) people on the spot


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 27, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> The first one looks fake, the woman in blue sitting a bit away from the woman in purple with her back to her probably on her 'mobile' whilst the large policeman stood over the woman in purple seems to be on his 'cell' but the second one is completely fake as it is using the first probably non event photography to promote a second non event. Hows that for recycling.
> The young doom goblin from Sweden really is influential. Who knew!
> 
> 
> ...




_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/uh5SGTKRVZ7A/_


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 27, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Who is or was a conservative politician.


Nice sleuthing Sherlock. They really are all in it together.


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 27, 2021)

I will also chime in and say while we have been fairly light on moderating this thread, lets try to stay somewhat on topic - there is a miles Mathis thread on the site to further continue this conversation if needed.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 27, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> if we dont resist and quick, were screwed


Okay how do you resist?

I'll tell you how. 
Lose your legal name.
Stop using things that do not belong to you. Legal name address date of birth and all things gained by their use.
Throw the phone away.
Bin the telly box.
Burn or otherwise be rid of all government paper.

They whoever they are will likely not leave you alone and you will see friends, acquaintances and especially family fade away. It will be scary as hell and then some, I know I am still on here so obviously too scared to completely let go of this internet access mullarky and I still use 'their; plastic paper and metal discs to buy life so a hypocrite to boot but there it is nobody is perfect.

The masses clearly do not give a duck as evidenced by their behaviour.
The healthcare people in general, I know there are honourable exceptions, care more for job wage position et al than spilling beans.
The politicians are serial liars who are paid to perform an act and they do.
The media of every conceivable flavour and celebrity people are mind benders.
The religious hierarchies are with a rare couple of exceptions subservient not to their gods but to the hidden hand people who run everything.
Employees of large corporations  are all compliant.
Small business people again with honourable exceptions are too shit scared to stand tall, not a one has ever had a legal notice to close yet the majority simply shut up shop because they heard it on the telly.
Those on furlough are loving it.
The military will always follow orders as they in are a hierarchical system which tells them that following orders will save their lives and worse the things 'at the top' are politicians. Cops are exactly the same. Not sure about the spooks.
Bankers, Law Society members, regulators, philanthropists, secret and not so secret societies are all on board with the mind bending nonsense,
Everyone is on the make from the scam. Experts, science, private health, public health, charities, manufacturers, retailers, non government organisations royalties, religions and on and on. 
COCO compliant businesses are killing themselves slowly the same way the anti smoking compliant pubs clubs restaurants killed themselves.
The greenie warble gloaming people from the tiny doom goblin to the Kerry's and Attenborough's are mind benders fully on board with COCO.
There is no shortage of crisis actors, film crews, post production, marketing, promotion types who will take profits from spreading fear by lying.
All tech companies large and small are seeking to profit and push the COCO wet dream out through the 2020's and all are COCO compliant.
None of the above have the slightest interest in this insanity ending.

There is one world order. Cannot see it cannot name it but everything points to its existence. It has one foot out of the closet and is a bit shy to reveal itself perhaps its waiting for the aliens 'first contact' who knows.

We are living in a self policing slave society where we keep ourselves and are kept  just on the right side of comfortable so as not to notice the shenanigans too much and have enough of us in just enough wealth shit scared of anarchy and poverty to realise its all a scam.

But none of that matters.
The only thing that is truly in YOUR world is you.
The only thing that can alter your world is you.
The only thing that can take a single step to changing your world is you.
You are your authority.
This is not hippy drippy shit but stark reality.
You can share things with others but they cannot share your experience of things and you cannot share it with them ergo it is YOUR world.
Pretty obvious really.

So we are faced with this either we can run or sit from morn till night shit scared of everything that might happen when the reality is that the ONLY thing guaranteed to happen is if you are reading this then you are alive but in an instant you know nothing about and cannot plan for you will be dead.
No-one alive can say being dead is any worse or any better than being alive. 
So either be shit scared or say fuk this shit and be brave.

I've never followed any COCO advice, rule, regulation, law and I am still here.
I've never responded to any envelope dropping on the doormat and the door has yet to be kicked in.
I have never moved aside for anyone on the street, never get out of the way of any masked muppet. 
I've changed the way I buy life. I only frequent two stores and have no means to buy anything online. 
I walk everywhere, (I know this might not be possible for many) I do not use public transport or get lifts from friends.
I walk away when people who are acquaintances begin to jabber on about jabbing.
I've researched the hell out of viruses to discover there is ZERO evidence for their existence.
I've researched the hell out of the media, its all lies a fiction factory so too speak.
I've done a fair bit of reading of the WEF Lunatic Asylum and its people and they have lots of solutions yet no problems to solve so they invent those as well.
I have immersed myself in shitloads of UK.gov pdf's stats and statements to see if there is any truth in any of it, there isn't.
On March 19th 2020 the UK Governments experts downgraded COVID-19  from the category of High Consequence Infectious Disease that is still in force today yet not a single one of those listed back up this comment has even mentioned, promoted, shared this information.
I have shown it to maybe a dozen or so people other than my family no-one has shown the slightest interest. 



Here's the link to it go see for yourself. 

Is that resistance?
To me it's plain common sense.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 27, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> so lets talk about this... is it real, im not sure cause im not a tech person
> 
> but it seems real
> 
> ...



I wouldn't necessarily call him evil. He's just fulfilling his end of the "bargain". Mick has always been a good for nothing spoiled elitist. To call him evil would be giving him far too much credit. 

It wouldn't surprise me if many, if not all of the celebrity "deaths" of the last year or two were faked, from David Bowie to Tom Hanks. It was a good time to die before the Covid clown show began. The celebrities that are still hanging around still have agreements to fulfill. They didn't get their fame and fortune on talent and work ethic alone. 

Speaking of that, I wouldn't be surprised to see some celebrities who have been very quiet these last couple of years start to come out against the Covid establishment, just like we saw during the Vietnam era with agents like John Lennon and Joan Baez coming out against the war. It would be a great strategy to capitalize on peoples' longing for musical gatherings, especially as the push for vaccine passports seems to already be falling apart. The controlled disclosure movement pushback will need a soundtrack. Be on the lookout for a new "hippie" uprising to co-opt whatever progress the real grass roots pushback makes against the scamdemic agenda.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 27, 2021)

And as if by magic, here is an honourable exception.

_View: https://twitter.com/foobar20089450/status/1387063894418595840_​
Edit to add
And another two
https://2020news.de/en/house-warrant-executed-on-weimar-judge-for-political-reasons/​Holiday N York Moors
@rosellacottage
We don't comply with any of the Covid Lockdown restrictions. If you're a brain dead Zombie; save us the trouble of arguing and book somewhere else.  Cheers.
https://twitter.com/rosellacottage​


----------



## Skydog (Apr 28, 2021)

I found this interview of a lawyer in California to be very interesting given the shenanigans apparently going on out there in California with trying to secretly change the rules for giving kids the jabby jab without their parents consent. Also some good research referenced about the long term brain damage from mask wearing and origins of social distancing in the CIA. Stuff surely covered here in one shape or form in the past, but a nice refresher nevertheless. The numerous analogies to the Holocaust may turn people off given our SH audience here, but I didn’t let that ruin it for me in this instance. 

Interview: Leigh Dundas warns covid tyranny "almost a second Holocaust"


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 28, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> i mean, will you say that every single resistance person ever was not real? ugh. thats pretty depressing.... what if i became a resistance figure? i would be not real? what is the point of going on then?


A resistance person?
Look to me you are a genuine living human being who is aware. No labelling is required although its your world an in it you are free to adopt whatever label you deem fits. Wish I knew the point of life but I don't. It's simpler to accept not knowing but the meaning of life has a way of nagging that demands attention if only briefly.
As for other people in the flesh you can hear their words, feel their intent, read the body language, observe their actions and formulate an inkling of their integrity. Online in the written text world all we have to go on is the words being written and the content. For me when the COCO content is personal to the writer it shows the writers integrity. Everything else is sharing so it behoves me to go check out what they are writing about to find a source or other examples which support the writing. I also get a feel which is right more often than not about the ego contained within the words being written. Basically the bigger the control the ego has the more defensive the writer doing the writing becomes.

It's a hard thing to accept the media is a fiction factory. I tried to find characters within it who are genuine but sadly the more I dug and researched the number of possibles dwindled. Two who stood out as genuine were Ray Mears and David Bellamy. Both simply stated the bleeding obvious, both were well known broadcasters whose knowledge of the natural environment was worthy of repetition but Ray said during a man hunt for a killer called Raoul Moat (they always have such weird names) that it was impossible for him to be doing something the media said he was and he would know given his knowledge of bushcraft and survival.
And David Bellamy had the temerity to state the Climate Change show was not real and he provided evidence why.

That was it career over and yet Bear Gryhlls and David Attenborough who both operate in the same fields go completely along with the fake story lines being hammered out day in day out. 
Basically when it is pushed and pushed by the media it is fake.
Genuine stories that make it into the media are suppressed.
Just look at the COCO Mask protesters day out in London. Got no coverage but the faked police charge in Hyde Park got blanket coverage and spun with anti vaxxer and covidiot labelling.


----------



## matematik (Apr 28, 2021)

I think most of the anti-lockdown resistance and protests are real, it's that the powers that be purposely stage incidents to be reported in the media that allows them to manipulate the public perception of these protests.

The last thing they want is people seeing anti-lockdown protesters as rational and peaceful, they want to portray them as a radical and violent mob which they know makes normies lose sympathy straight away. So rather than report the real protests they just stage and film a violent confrontation in the way they want the protests to be reported.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 28, 2021)

​


----------



## Akanah (Apr 28, 2021)

"Blauer Bote" write sometimes interessting articles -> Corona-Krisenstab bereits am 6. Januar 2020 von Bundesregierung einberufen – Blauer Bote Magazin – Wissenschaft statt Propaganda Corona could be a Hoax.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 28, 2021)

They LIE.

_View: https://twitter.com/SandraWeeden/status/1387402223219580930_​


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 28, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> They LIE.
> 
> _View: https://twitter.com/SandraWeeden/status/1387402223219580930_​



Funny how I have the same msg from the same org but mine does not say join the millions that have already had theirs.


----------



## fega72 (Apr 28, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Funny how I have the same msg from the same org but mine does not say join the millions that have already had theirs.
> 
> View attachment 8547​


I think they mean: join to the millionaires who have already had their fake ones.
You received a different message because you are not welcome in that club


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 28, 2021)

Ever thought the app is designed to keep track of the guinea pigs?
Not my thought but I am buggered if I can find the twitterer who tweeted it!
Makes you wonder though don't it?


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 28, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Ever thought the app is designed to keep track of the guinea pigs?
> Not my thought but I am buggered if I can find the twitterer who tweeted it!
> Makes you wonder though don't it?


Great way to keep an eye on the control group!

That is where the valuable info will be.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 28, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> well i would say resistance is exposing the lie, yes. im my personal life, i refuse to take time speak to anyone anymore who is supporting this crap. what else? i dont know. we need an underground railroad of sorts maybe. i havent got answers. its very frustrating. i only know saying everything is deception for ignoring it is not gonna help us. i mean, will you say that every single resistance person ever was not real? ugh. thats pretty depressing.... what if i became a resistance figure? i would be not real? what is the point of going on then?


Yes, can be very frustrating indeed. Outing the con artists is still an important aspect of our awakening, since so much of the deception we fall for comes from those that do not have our best interests at heart. It doesn't mean we cannot still learn from these agents, since much of the intel they offer can serve to wake us up to many things of which we were previously unaware. But in the end, awakening is a purely personal journey that is internal, therefore quite lonely. Though it is lonely, it can also be a very empowering experience, since you don't know until you know, but then you can't be fooled in the same way again. And the feeling of loneliness is merely an illusion, since we really are 'all in this together'. 

Whether we can stop the agenda from moving forward or not, our real purpose is to rise above it in all ways possible. The biggest way we rise above it is by refusing to let it get us down, by refusing to allow it to make us cower in fear and despair. This is more a spiritual war than any other kind. Their only weapon against us is fear. We have truth and courage and unity on our side, even if our numbers are smaller in comparison to the hoards and hoards of frightened normies. Do not despair, we are actually winning. Only losers have to resort to lies and fear tactics to stay on top. Their illusion is quickly crumbling before our waking eyes. This is a glorious time.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 28, 2021)

An interesting perspective.


_View: https://youtu.be/Xz9IJMMWP4M_

Is this the same Vernon Coleman???

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/doctor-make-1303622.html


Citezenship said:


> An interesting perspective.
> 
> 
> _View: https://youtu.be/Xz9IJMMWP4M_
> ...



Hmmmm, 

_View: https://www.amazon.com/Men-Bras-Panties-Dresses-Transvestites/dp/1898947562_

Are they really this audacious?


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 29, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Yes, can be very frustrating indeed. Outing the con artists is still an important aspect of our awakening, since so much of the deception we fall for comes from those that do not have our best interests at heart. It doesn't mean we cannot still learn from these agents, since much of the intel they offer can serve to wake us up to many things of which we were previously unaware. But in the end, awakening is a purely personal journey that is internal, therefore quite lonely. Though it is lonely, it can also be a very empowering experience, since you don't know until you know, but then you can't be fooled in the same way again. And the feeling of loneliness is merely an illusion, since we really are 'all in this together'.
> 
> Whether we can stop the agenda from moving forward or not, our real purpose is to rise above it in all ways possible. The biggest way we rise above it is by refusing to let it get us down, by refusing to allow it to make us cower in fear and despair. This is more a spiritual war than any other kind. Their only weapon against us is fear. We have truth and courage and unity on our side, even if our numbers are smaller in comparison to the hoards and hoards of frightened normies. Do not despair, we are actually winning. Only losers have to resort to lies and fear tactics to stay on top. Their illusion is quickly crumbling before our waking eyes. This is a glorious time.



Watch out on the roads.  Vaccidents are starting. 30-60 days going to get really crazy.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 29, 2021)

THEY have run a model which shows that there will be billions of deaths because people are too thick to process
*Build Back Better. *
A state of the art supercomputer embedded in the Goddard Pass tunnel, the one to the inner earth underneath the road tunnel, (what you didn't know?) running a hitherto unknown Artificial Intelligence program, was tasked with coming up with a better solution. It finished processing last Thursday after several weeks of effort and came up with
*Hope

Hope*
It is a bit of a sleeper at the moment as it is being soft launched in a few actors aka politicians speeches and the odd article in the media to take a sounding or two of its impact. Once this has been assessed and tweaked they are going for full disclosure.
Google's parent corporation is already working on the Hope app which will enable THEM to permit, licence, approve, measure, track,  human interactions anywhere that has cellular coverage.
*Hope*
Your mission should you choose to accept it is to comply with this new world by downloading the FREE app as soon as it is released onto your personal communication device and follow its instructions to the letter.


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 29, 2021)

Akanah said:


> "Blauer Bote" write sometimes interessting articles -> Corona-Krisenstab bereits am 6. Januar 2020 von Bundesregierung einberufen – Blauer Bote Magazin – Wissenschaft statt Propaganda Corona could be a Hoax.





> _Kölbl also wrote:
> 'Children are easily infected, even with exit restrictions ... When they then infect their parents and one of them dies in agony at home and they feel they are to blame because they forgot to wash their hands after playing, for example 'It's the most terrible thing a child can ever experience.' "_



Pathetic nonsense. On the other hand we have "reality" for some.. I guess that's what you get when you comply. So how do you fight this? Not complying to madness is a very good start. Use it or lose it.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 29, 2021)

One for the American contingent.
https://nojabforme.info/


> Statements in this site are substantiated with facts that will stand in a court of law. Informed Consent requires a flow of information. Click on the hyperlinked sections to direct you to primary sources such as CDC, WHO, FDA documents.
> 
> Anyone trying to take down this site will be named as codefendant in Nuremberg 2.0 for being an accomplice to crimes against humanity. That includes social media. Lawyers are standing by.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## matematik (Apr 29, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> View attachment 8556​



I have a feeling that Brexit will be used as a way of pressuring the British public to support vaccine passports. It sounds like the EU will be first off the mark on this, and will likely ban British tourists because they won't have a "vaccine passport". So British people will be annoyed that "can't go on their 'olidays", which will give Westminster an excuse to implement them, or even sign up to the EU system which will then undermine Brexit and start the integration of Britain back into the EU.


----------



## Akanah (May 1, 2021)

The next reset comes from the earth itself. Earthquakes near Australia and Tibet. The Heart of the Earth will beating soon.


----------



## Silveryou (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Safranek (May 3, 2021)

For all those who are wondering what exactly this vaccine does from a clinical perspective, here's an enlightening video by a virologist who explains it in layman's terms.

*Perspectives on the Pandemic | "Blood Clots and Beyond" *


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyPjAfNNA-U_


----------



## pushamaku (May 3, 2021)

Safranek said:


> For all those who are wondering what exactly this vaccine does from a clinical perspective, here's an enlightening video by a virologist who explains it in layman's terms.
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyPjAfNNA-U_



Thank you! Excellent video!



> In February, 2021, Professor Sucharit Bhakdi, M.D. and a number of his colleagues warned the European Medicines Agency about the potential danger of blood clots and cerebral vein thrombosis in millions of people receiving experimental gene-based injections.   Since then, two of the four injections have been suspended or recalled in Europe and the United States for just that reason.  In this episode of Perspectives, Professor Bhakdi explains the science behind the problem, why it is not just limited to the products already suspended, and why in the long term we may be creating dangerously overactive immune systems in billions of unwitting subjects.


----------



## Whitewave (May 3, 2021)

https://childrenshealthdefense.org/...reported-injuries-deaths-after-covid-vaccine/
Over 3,500 admitted deaths due to the jab (which does not meet the legal definition of a vaccine). Numbers likely higher.


----------



## Silent Bob (May 3, 2021)

This is absolutely stunning, firemen knocking on your door to tell you to have the vaccine.....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir0Q61D0Qfg_


You really couldn't make this stuff up, where do you even start with this? Medical confidentiality well and truly broken before we even get started on the data protection act. Still, it's their system isn't it, I don't suppose legal challenges will get us anywhere especially with all the corrupt judges about.


----------



## Citezenship (May 3, 2021)

Interesting bit of text, although i am not sure on the source, Anna von Reitz

If you don't want to take the "vaccine" --- that is, gene therapy masquerading as a vaccine --- and your employer or anyone else is pushing you, just tell them that you are allergic to the serum. Period.

That's the "out" they provided to save themselves, and it's your way out of taking any forced vaccinations, too. Use it.

Every time these Pikers do something illegal and start throwing their weight around under color of law, they have to provide remedy for their illegal demand in order to "legalize" it.

So at the very moment that they do something like issue an illegal mask mandate, they have to at the same time provide the remedy and cure and make it freely available to anyone who wishes to exercise it.

They cannot do any of the outrageous crappola they pull without at the same time providing the cure for it. The cure is what provides them with the excuse to say it's all "voluntary". You did this to yourself of your own freewill.

In the case of these phony vaccinations, all you have to say is --- "Sorry. I'm allergic." And that's all you have to say. No questions asked. No pressure. No nothing.

Pretend you are Woody Allen. Be neurotic as you please. Stare the Pushers in the eye and whine plaintively, "But, I'm allergic to vaccine serums!"

That's the remedy they've already established. That's what they've told their own stoolies to say.

And it is God's Honest Truth, because all these "vaccines" have gunk in them that cause allergic reactions and worse, so no need to feel that you are lying.

Yesterday, someone told me about one of their young relatives being forced by their employer to take this horrid deceitful "vaccination" under protest. This young lady was in tears and afraid of what it might do to her, and with good reason.

She didn't have to go through that. She didn't have to argue with her employer. She didn't have to quit her job. Her relatives didn't have to report this to me like I was the Headmaster responsible for taking a ruler to her employers.

All she or anyone else has to know and do is how to say three words in plain English: "I am allergic."

And if they ask what you are allergic to, you need to know and say four more words in equally plain English: "To the vaccine serum."

Got that? Spread that? Tell your friends, tell your neighbors, tell your co-workers, tell, tell, tell, and tell again.

This is your remedy and if you don't learn it and use it and take advantage of it, then your tormentors will say, "Gee, that's tough --- but it's your own fault. You didn't have to take the vaccine."

Reply
2021




https://ourtube.co.uk/watch/UIawpst...ohPf5-pCFpokWSbo2Z7--zobdb6FnFLLjj9YrlVFohU6U
I haven't checked this one yet.


----------



## Whitewave (May 4, 2021)

https://citizenfreepress.com/breaki...-covid-patients-have-been-already-vaccinated/


----------



## 6079SmithW (May 4, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> This is absolutely stunning, firemen knocking on your door to tell you to have the vaccine.....
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir0Q61D0Qfg_
> ...



Lol. 

"Why haven't you had your medical tyrany vaccine?

Lovely place you got here, shame if something 'happened' to it!"


----------



## Tudor (May 4, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> Thank you! Excellent video!


The video is muted for me. Only the doctors voice. This is really strange.
P.S. I mean Safranek's video
P.S.2. Only on my phone! When played in youtube app on my phone, only when prof. Bhakdi is speaking - he is muted.


----------



## CBRadio (May 4, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> This is absolutely stunning, firemen knocking on your door to tell you to have the vaccine.....
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir0Q61D0Qfg_
> ...





A few years ago I moved to a three-story house with no obvious means of escape. I read somewhere the fire service offered free assessments of fire safety, exactly as described in the video. 'Certainly, Madam... are you a drug addict? Do you drink to excess? No? Well, I'm afraid our free service isn't available to you.'
But now a word with my GP will bring them to the door.
Stunning.


----------



## dreamtime (May 5, 2021)

Under the section, “Self-Spreading Vaccines,” the Johns Hopkins document states, “Selfspreading vaccines are genetically engineered to move through populations like communicable diseases, but rather than causing disease, they confer protection. The vision is that a small number of individuals in a target population could be vaccinated, and the vaccine strain would then circulate in the population much like a pathogenic virus, resulting in rapid, widespread immunity.”

Were COVID-19 Vaccines Made To “Self-Spread” To Non-Vaccinated People?


----------



## irishbalt (May 5, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Under the section, “Self-Spreading Vaccines,” the Johns Hopkins document states, “Selfspreading vaccines are genetically engineered to move through populations like communicable diseases, but rather than causing disease, they confer protection. The vision is that a small number of individuals in a target population could be vaccinated, and the vaccine strain would then circulate in the population much like a pathogenic virus, resulting in rapid, widespread immunity.”
> 
> Were COVID-19 Vaccines Made To “Self-Spread” To Non-Vaccinated People?



Yikes

Souls stay light.  Keep your dignity.


----------



## dreamtime (May 5, 2021)

irishbalt said:


> Yikes
> 
> Souls stay light.  Keep your dignity.



Looks like the best solution against those "vaccine-viruses" is Vitamin C and nebulized hydrogen peroxide:

One such intervention is vitamin C, which Levy describes as “the perfect physiological partner” with hydrogen peroxide, as they have powerful synergistic effects that facilitate rapid resolution of the infection.​​​https://www.lewrockwell.com/2021/04...st-effective-weapon-against-viral-infections/
Replace coronavirus with vaccine-virus:
​A strong immune system is really the only significant protection an individual has, unless, of course, an individual can completely eliminate the possibility of virus exposure, which is virtually impossible.​​A great deal of immune system strength, possibly most of it, comes from the vitamin C content in the immune cells. When the levels of vitamin C in the body are low, the immune system can never function at full capacity. There are many measures that can strengthen and support the immune system, but regular supplementation of vitamin C with multi-gram doses (2,000 mg daily or more) is probably the single most important preventive measure. Much larger doses can be given if it is determined that the virus has already been contracted. If IV vitamin C is available, this is optimal. But always take as much as can be afforded and tolerated, in both liposome-encapsulated form and sodium ascorbate powder and by intravenous administration.​​https://vitamincfoundation.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14741

When we are challenged with a viral infection, our need for vitamin C can rise dramatically, depending on the body's immune function, level of injury, infection, or environmental toxicity such as cigarette smoke [4,5]. Ascorbate at sufficiently high doses can prevent viral disease and greatly speed recovery from an acute viral infection. Surprising to some, this was originally observed by physicians in the 1940s and has been verified and re-verified over the last 60 years by doctors who achieved quick and complete recovery in their patients with ascorbate mega-doses [5]. The effective therapeutic dose is based on clinical observation and bowel tolerance. Clinical observation is essentially "taking enough C to be symptom free, whatever that amount may be." Bowel tolerance means exactly what you think it means: the amount that can be absorbed from the gut without causing loose stools. [5,6]. Very high doses, 30,000 - 200,000 mg, divided up throughout the day, are remarkably non-toxic and have been documented by physicians as curing viral diseases as various as the common cold, flu, hepatitis, viral pneumonia, and even polio. [4,5,7]. On first reading this may sound incredible. We invite interested persons to read further, starting with the references listed below, and especially Dr. Frederick R. Klenner's Clinical Guide to the Use of Vitamin C.​

http://www.orthomolecular.org/resources/omns/v05n09.shtml


----------



## Citezenship (May 5, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Looks like the best solution against viruses is Vitamin C and nebulized hydrogen peroxide:


----------



## dreamtime (May 5, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> PDF



How do you prefer to take Hydrogen Peroxide?

I haven't looked in detail into using it against the vaccine toxicity, but I use Vitamin C in high doses and it works like a miracle. Whenver I had an onset of a flu in the past - simply taking massive doses of Vitamin C (20-40g per day) instantly made the flu go away.

I think everyone should regularly take 3-5g per day and in case of acute infection up to 100g.

Simplest solution is putting 5-7g of Sodium Ascorbate into water and drinking it throughout the day. I prefer the acid form though, and I take it in capsules.


----------



## Citezenship (May 5, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> How do you prefer to take Hydrogen Peroxide?


I haven't been able to source any yet, this is just me being lazy, but I would like to try the the nasal spray bottle or just a mouth rinse to start with, i only tend to do this kind of stuff when I get ill but i really don't get ill that often, if i have a cold which is about as worse as it has ever been I usually have a box of Lypsomal vit c in the cupoard.

Have you tried HP???


----------



## dreamtime (May 5, 2021)

Yeah but only using it as a mouth rinse. It's good stuff.


----------



## Citezenship (May 5, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Yeah but only using it as a mouth rinse. It's good stuff.


Do you have a link or did you get it locally? do you dilute your own or just use a bought product?

Thanks


----------



## dreamtime (May 5, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Do you have a link or did you get it locally? do you dilute your own or just use a bought product?



I buy 1litre 3% without additives and stabilizers. It's from Germany, but I am sure there are also UK sources.

https://www.bobbyshealthyshop.co.uk/show-product-details.php?ID=740


----------



## Citezenship (May 5, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I buy 1litre 3% without additives and stabilizers. It's from Germany, but I am sure there are also UK sources.
> 
> https://www.bobbyshealthyshop.co.uk/show-product-details.php?ID=740


Thank you very much.

I shall be trying it out very soon!


----------



## dreamtime (May 5, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> I shall be trying it out very soon!



You need to dilute it though, 12% is extremely aggressive. 1% is enough for mouth rinses.


----------



## Citezenship (May 5, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> You need to dilute it though, 12% is extremely aggressive. 1% is enough for mouth rinses.


Yea i have got some distilled water on the way with it!


----------



## FAELAGUM (May 5, 2021)

Do you drink distilled water? Because I can buy it from my super market here


----------



## dreamtime (May 5, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> bill gates is getting a divorce. i smell a rat



Stephen Hawkings got divorced after his death, after that he got replaced by an actor.

Putin gut divorced in 2014, and many observers noted a change in appearance during that time, suggesting he got replaced by an actor in 2013.


----------



## irishbalt (May 6, 2021)

I hope you areall  well.  I am sharing this COVID SWAB microscopic analysis
for your review. To be clear I am sharing another's paper in the link
This was posted from tests purportedly confirmed in Slovakia.


Essentially these microscopic images display DARPA hydrogel which transforms into a latticework.

Summary:

  Darpa Hydrogel and lithium block and destroy the pineal gland and cause the thinking person to become a controllable biorobot. A hydrogel is a carrier of an active substance, its task is to get the substance into the body at a pre-desired place. Briefly on the issue of vaccines. Vaccines contain Darpa Hydrogel, lithium and patented genetic information. mRNA is not an untested novelty. In breeding and for top athletes, this type has been using doping for many years. For top athletes 4), this doping significantly shortens the life. Genetic information in the vaccine leads to the creation of a patented mutant. The dream of the dark forces around Bill Gates is to achieve to force these mutants, for example by vaccination, to regularly upgrade as a computer program. P.S.: Darpa Hydrogel hollow nylon fibers fill the FFP2 class plastic respirators. This Darpa Hydrogel with additives is slowly released from the respirators. When breathing, it enters the human airways. The swabs used for PCR are also composed of hollow nylon fibers with Darpa Hydrogel.

Document link below:

https://www.golokaproject.org/docum...om-surface-testing-in-the-Slovak-Republic.pdf


----------



## Jd755 (May 6, 2021)

Half an hour or so long,

_View: https://twitter.com/CatrionaColllns/status/1390063961979117570_​


----------



## matematik (May 6, 2021)

A lot of 6s in this article about the "safety" of AstraZeneca. 6 in 6 million developing blood clots, published on the 6th of May, published in the hour of 6pm.

The phrase "6 million" also has obvious connotations of death camps and genocide. Maybe I'm just overthinking it, but I find so many 6s suspicious, seems like blatant numerology.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...vid-jab-suffered-blood-clots-second-dose.html


----------



## Silent Bob (May 6, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> bill gates is getting a divorce. i smell a rat



I just heard an interesting comment on this. Apparantly the rich folk tend to get divorced in order to give them a feasible excuse to be selling all of their shares, which would look suspicious otherwise. They are of course expecting a market crash and want to cash in their shares first, without it looking like they're dumping in the expectation of a crash. Has a ring of truth to it!


----------



## Prolix (May 6, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> I just heard an interesting comment on this. Apparantly the rich folk tend to get divorced in order to give them a feasible excuse to be selling all of their shares, which would look suspicious otherwise. They are of course expecting a market crash and want to cash in their shares first, without it looking like they're dumping in the expectation of a crash. Has a ring of truth to it!



Yes, I saw that comment as well. It does sound plausible.


----------



## Citezenship (May 6, 2021)

Magnumopus said:


> Yes, I saw that comment as well. It does sound plausible.


Marriage is first and foremost a financial agreement, hence the term partner-ship!


----------



## OfTheBrave (May 6, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> How do you prefer to take Hydrogen Peroxide?
> 
> I haven't looked in detail into using it against the vaccine toxicity, but I use Vitamin C in high doses and it works like a miracle. Whenver I had an onset of a flu in the past - simply taking massive doses of Vitamin C (20-40g per day) instantly made the flu go away.
> 
> ...



I ended up buying a big bag of Vitamin-C Calcium Ascorbate powder a year ago and just take a pinch (probably just under 1 gram) under the tongue whenever I feel I might have something coming on. 
Haven't actually been sick since.

I remember that there were some studies claiming that Vitamin-C in high doses can cure depression and some even went as far as claiming it can cure cancer. Can't speak to that as no one I know has been willing to try it. They would rather take the doctors advice and inject themselves with pois... I mean Chemo.


----------



## Citezenship (May 6, 2021)

OfTheBrave said:


> I ended up buying a big bag of Vitamin-C Calcium Ascorbate powder a year ago and just take a pinch (probably just under 1 gram) under the tongue whenever I feel I might have something coming on.
> Haven't actually been sick since.
> 
> I remember that there were some studies claiming that Vitamin-C in high doses can cure depression and some even went as far as claiming it can cure cancer. Can't speak to that as no one I know has been willing to try it. They would rather take the doctors advice and inject themselves with pois... I mean Chemo.


I get the lyposomal stuff as the body(gut) can only absorb so much absorbic acid, you would think it more with a name like that.

When i was in India I got a real bad case of Delhi belly(fever, delirium, freezing cold in 45deg heat), the guy who owned the villa had a private doc come out and give me high dose(intravenus) vit c and Meyers cocktail, was good in a couple of hours.


----------



## matematik (May 7, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Marriage is first and foremost a financial agreement, hence the term partner-ship!



Only the modern secular Western form of marriage. The traditional, religious-based idea of marriage isn't a financial partnership because historically it was the man who legally controlled the finances, and few if any women held wealth in their own right any way.

I suppose historically marriage in many cases could be regarded as the symbolic merging of two families and their wealth, but the idea of marriage as first and foremost a financial partnership is definitely a modern idea I think.


----------



## Citezenship (May 7, 2021)

A good and relevant read.

https://reportingforbeauty.substack.com/p/on-the-psychology-of-the-conspiracy-7ff


----------



## CBRadio (May 8, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> I just heard an interesting comment on this. Apparantly the rich folk tend to get divorced in order to give them a feasible excuse to be selling all of their shares, which would look suspicious otherwise. They are of course expecting a market crash and want to cash in their shares first, without it looking like they're dumping in the expectation of a crash. Has a ring of truth to it!




Or is it the captain sailing away that causes everyone to jump overboard?  Leaving the ship to run aground, leaving the salvage company free rein....?


matematik said:


> Only the modern secular Western form of marriage. The traditional, religious-based idea of marriage isn't a financial partnership because historically it was the man who legally controlled the finances, and few if any women held wealth in their own right any way.
> 
> I suppose historically marriage in many cases could be regarded as the symbolic merging of two families and their wealth, but the idea of marriage as first and foremost a financial partnership is definitely a modern idea I think.



I think you're forgetting dowries. Where there was any money, the amount of the dowry was an important part of negotiations.


----------



## Jd755 (May 8, 2021)

The Church is the State is the World Order. Always has been.
Resistance is futile YOU have been assimilated

At least the Borg got crazy costumes and a rewire. They never bought or sold a thing!!!
All we get is shitty face masks and promises of tech implants and we are told to buy everything.

EDIT to add the link One Cathedral, Two Shrines


> Carried out by a team at Skillington Workshop, based in Lincolnshire, specialist conservation of the original pieces took place as well as the creation of hand-carved stone by skilled carvers to replace missing sections, before returning to rebuild the shrine in the Cathedral in 2021.
> 
> Amongst the range of carvings, *visitors will be able to spot a modern addition of a face wearing a face-mask to commemorate the shrine’s restoration project taking place during the pandemic*.





​Though why they chose  Lady Penelope's Chauffeur Aloysious Parker is anyone's guess. And hardly restored when they in fact added something new. You try making an addition to an "ancient artefact" and see what happens even "in a pandemic".


----------



## Prolix (May 8, 2021)

Van the Man is incurring widespread brickbats (publicity) for his new album Latest Record Project Volume .





Track _They Own The Media_ is, obviously, antisemitic because Van Morrison has history with such allusions.



> Over the last year, Morrison, 75, has railed against stay-at-home orders, releasing a number of songs protesting coronavirus restrictions and calling social distancing pseudoscience. A native of Belfast, he accused the government of the United Kingdom of “taking our freedom.”





> They tell us that ignorance is bliss
> I guess by those that control the media, it is
> They own the media, they control the stories we are told
> If you ever try to go against them, you will be ignored
> ...



The Guardian, while granting that "_It’s worth noting that his voice and the music are both OK_" gives it a one-star review. Alex Petridis does make the valid Van-the-Limited-Hangout point that the musician's concerns have done nothing to prevent the double album's release:



> ... he’s convinced that the shadowy forces of the establishment are engaged in efforts to silence him: “You have to be careful of everything you say”, “I’m a targeted individual”. The latter seems a fairly weird claim to make in the middle of a two-hour long album released by a major label: as far as can be ascertained, Sony is a multinational conglomerate with interests in banking and insurance, rather than an anarchist collective devoted to fearlessly speaking truth to power. Clearly the shadowy forces of the establishment need to up their game a bit.


----------



## matematik (May 8, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> The Church is the State is the World Order. Always has been.
> Resistance is futile YOU have been assimilated
> 
> At least the Borg got crazy costumes and a rewire. They never bought or sold a thing!!!
> ...



Church of England, just had to be. They've even been allowing their churches to be used as vaccination centres, I've not heard of that in any other country.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (May 8, 2021)

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/N5tHDQrxdQb6/_


----------



## JWW427 (May 8, 2021)

In Wash. DC today, many restaurants are offering big discounts for those getting the Vax.
Pretty sad.


----------



## Citezenship (May 9, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> A good and relevant read.
> 
> https://reportingforbeauty.substack.com/p/on-the-psychology-of-the-conspiracy-7ff


For anyone that missed it, the name of the author is Tim Foyle (hat).


----------



## Jd755 (May 9, 2021)

Not a reset just a change of gears generating moaaar government?
https://wappp.org/BlogDesc.aspx?id=v/9LJb0GbDk=



EDIT to add this.
Starting June 5th 2021
https://www.decadeonrestoration.org/Pieces dropping into place?


----------



## matematik (May 9, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> In Wash. DC today, many restaurants are offering big discounts for those getting the Vax.
> Pretty sad.



I've heard of other businesses in the US offering discounts for people who've had the vaccine. Surprised they get away with such cynical marketing, in the UK I think such an marketing ploy wouldn't go down well at all. I don't think most businesses here would dare, they'd probably get boycotted even by pro-vaxxers.


----------



## JWW427 (May 9, 2021)

I agree.
Here in the USA we are getting the heavy hand with the all-seeing eye thrust upon us harder than ever.
Soon we will not be able to travel by air without a VAX ID. If anyone doesn't think this is evidence of a corrupt Deep State I don't know what to tell you. This situation smacks of desperation.
What is it going to take to wake up us Americans?
We have the worst administration in history, and the Deep State muscle to back it up.
The VAX deal will eventually backfire, but anyone awake will suffer in the meantime.
I will take my own life before someone forces a needle of ill-developed and questionably researched poison into my arm.

*I urge everyone here to read the Tim Foyle article above. Its that important.*


----------



## Skydog (May 9, 2021)

matematik said:


> I've heard of other businesses in the US offering discounts for people who've had the vaccine. Surprised they get away with such cynical marketing, in the UK I think such an marketing ploy wouldn't go down well at all. I don't think most businesses here would dare, they'd probably get boycotted even by pro-vaxxers.


I can’t wait till then pan the crowd on TV - publicly shaming all the unvaccinated scoundrels spaced 6 apart while the covbots get to high five strangers in the vac-section. It’s almost guaranteed footage of it hasn’t happened already elsewhere. Pathetic. 

*Yankee Stadium, Citi Field To Seat Fans In Vaccinated And Unvaccinated Sections, Offer Shots And Free Tickets

“More news for baseball fans: Starting May 19, full capacity seating at Yankee Stadium & Citi Field will be available for fully vaccinated people. For unvaccinated the capacity will be 33% to comply with CDC social distancing rules. Masks will be required for all fans.”


Yankee Stadium, Citi Field To Seat Fans In Vaccinated And Unvaccinated Sections, Offer Shots And Free Tickets*


----------



## Citezenship (May 9, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Not a reset just a change of gears generating moaaar government?
> https://wappp.org/BlogDesc.aspx?id=v/9LJb0GbDk=
> View attachment 8723​
> EDIT to add this.
> ...


Old order just like the new order, maybe a few new faces, or plenty more faces.


----------



## matematik (May 10, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Not a reset just a change of gears generating moaaar government?
> https://wappp.org/BlogDesc.aspx?id=v/9LJb0GbDk=
> View attachment 8723​
> EDIT to add this.
> ...



Oh there'll be "more government" alright, when what remains of the former UK (former England more precisely) is balkanised into quasi-independent regions under an Agenda 21 federal government in the aftermath of Scottish independence and NI being forced to join the Republic. They've already had the ball rolling with this for a few years now, with the elected region mayor offices and regional authorities that have been established, this is the foundation of Agenda 21 regional governments. It's no coincidence that Greater Manchester region Mayor Andy Burnham is currently the most popular Labour politician, they are trying to heavily promote this as a desirable thing.

Airstrip One is close to coming to fruition, which has been the plan all along. They won't use the names "England" or "Britain" to name the new federal Agenda 21 state either, those names will be declared outdated and uninclusive and as having negative connotations to large amounts of the population of the former UK.

They want to destroy England in other words, which is what the name Airstrip One is about in 1984, ensuring there is no further mention or memory of England. This is also why there's an agenda to abolish the royal family, because the "United Kingdom" can't exist by definition without a royal family.

Massive upheaval coming to Britain soon, especially England, and Scottish independence and NI being forced to join the Republic will kick it off.


----------



## Citezenship (May 14, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/vickyintheuk/status/1393151595592962049?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1393151595592962049%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_c10&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Ftapnewswire.com%2F2021%2F05%2Fwell-well-well-refused-payment-of-the-fine-i-received-for-keeping-my-business-open-remained-silent-when-they-requested-a-defense-statement-for-non-payment-and-requested-a-court-hearing%2F_


----------



## matematik (May 14, 2021)

I find it weird how the government are not enforcing their own rules and fines, it's not as if they couldn't easily if they wanted to. It makes me wonder if this is to create yet more discontent and division between the people who were intimidated to pay the fines and close their businesses vs the people who ignored the fines and stayed open, and also to antagonise the lockdown supporters who presumably would want to see the courts punish lockdown violators.

I find it all very suspicious, why would the government decline to enforce their own rules and let violators off so easily? I don't believe the "it's unlawful/unenforceable" thing, they can enforce anything they want when there's a will to or an agenda to. They prosecute and even jail many people a year for not paying the TV license, so if they can do that why can't they do it for lockdown violators?


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (May 14, 2021)

matematik said:


> I find it weird how the government are not enforcing their own rules and fines, it's not as if they couldn't easily if they wanted to. It makes me wonder if this is to create yet more discontent and division between the people who were intimidated to pay the fines and close their businesses vs the people who ignored the fines and stayed open, and also to antagonise the lockdown supporters who presumably would want to see the courts punish lockdown violators.
> 
> I find it all very suspicious, why would the government decline to enforce their own rules and let violators off so easily? I don't believe the "it's unlawful/unenforceable" thing, they can enforce anything they want when there's a will to or an agenda to. They prosecute and even jail many people a year for not paying the TV license, so if they can do that why can't they do it for lockdown violators?


With enforcement, people will be sent over the edge and pushback will be monumental. A TV license is considered by many to be a public service, even though a minor nuisance, but it probably took a very long time to implement. Not only that, but it is rarely enforced to any intimidating degree from what I've seen. I haven't been in touch with my UK friends for quite a while, so perhaps that's changed, though I doubt it.

Since these scamdemic restrictions and measures do not bear the stamp of true legality, nor do they make much sense, I doubt it would take much to enflame an already discontent population by enforcing them. TPTB are scrambling to maintain control. Their only true ally is the media. Law enforcement must be growing weary of enforcing bogus restrictions, especially since anyone with a backbone can stand up to the police with at worst a fine that won't hold up in court.

Your theory about fomenting division between the conformists and non conformists does hold validity, but the normies are losing that battle as well. Bottom line, the hidden hand's old bag of tricks have lost their charm and sway. Finally!


----------



## Citezenship (May 14, 2021)

As for as I am aware no one has ever been "jailed" for not paying the license fee, however there have been fines issued and those that do not pay the fines have been jailed.

I always found this to be one of the great British irony's, go to jail for not paying the tv license and get to watch tv for free, somebody is rolling around on the floor laughing that folks fall for this.


----------



## Safranek (May 15, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> TPTB are scrambling to maintain control.



and



Collapseinrealtime said:


> Bottom line, the hidden hand's old bag of tricks have lost their charm and sway. Finally!



I wish those are prophetic words written by you however, I don't share the same 'optimism'. 

Although there are many who are aware to some extent of the scheme, there is a total lack of organized resistance without the infiltration of the controlled opposition. I mean this scientifically, legally and via grass-roots activism.

For one, I don't see TPTB scrambling in any way, its more like them having a plan B and C for every occurrence. The push-back was expected and 'units' were on standby and put in place to handle these.

The reason for letting the fines go is probably to avoid a scenario of what happened in Portugal, where a non-controlled legal challenge nullified their narrative regarding the PCR tests, hence why you don't hear about it in either the mainstream or alternative media, whereas it should be voiced everywhere.

Regarding the 'old bag of tricks', I would certainly not underestimate our 'friends' and assume that there's little left in that bag. Lets not forget that according to the now 'commonly' known document which includes the 'Lock Step' narrative, there's also a section on Cyber attack. That's a major card yet to be played. And when its played, in what form will our newly returned cyberscape be structured?

Let's hope you are right and I am wrong.


----------



## usselo (May 15, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> With enforcement, people will be sent over the edge and pushback will be monumental. A TV license is considered by many to be a public service, even though a minor nuisance, but it probably took a very long time to implement. Not only that, but it is rarely enforced to any intimidating degree from what I've seen. I haven't been in touch with my UK friends for quite a while, so perhaps that's changed, though I doubt it.



I received TV Licensing's threats once upon a while. I didn't have a TV so I ignored them (Ie did not reply). Unfortunately, I recycled their first two or three letters. But, surprised at their speedy descent into threats, I started to categorise them. Sharing it here for anyone interested in seeing their process flow. I'd be interested to see others to compare the flows.

Lines marked 'Pattern appears' are a note to myself marking where a repetition pattern might be becoming visible.

*Date* *Description*
2013-03    Notice of visit: Enforcement Officers have now been authorised to visit
2013-04    Final stages of our investigation
2013-05    Official Warning: We have opened an investigation
2013-06    Warning: You may be breaking the law
2013-07    Final stages of our investigation
2013-07    Court hint
2013-08    Official Warning: We have opened an investigation
2013-09    Court hint
2013-10    Final stages of our investigation
2013-10.5    Pattern appears
2013-10    Official Warning: We have opened an investigation
2013-11    Official Warning: We have opened an investigation
2013-11    Court hint
2013-12    Court hint again. Check is really same as previous
2015-12.5    Pattern appears
2014-01    Final stages of our investigation
2014-01    Court hint
2014-02    Official Warning: We have opened an investigation
2014-02    Final stages of our investigation
2014-03    Court hint
2014-03    Official Warning: We have opened an investigation
2014-04    Final stages of our investigation
2014-04    Court hint
2014-05    Official Warning: We have opened an investigation
2014-05.5    Pattern appears
2014-06    Court hint
2014-07    Final stages of our investigation
2014-07    Official Warning: We have opened an investigation
2014-08    Court hint
2014-09    Final stages of our investigation
2014-10    Official Warning: We have opened an investigation
2014-11    Court hint
2014-12    Final stages of our investigation
2015-01    Official Warning: We have opened an investigation
2015-02    Court hint
2015-03    Final stages of our investigation
2015-04    Official Warning: We have opened an investigation

Regrettably, I moved out in 2015-04 and lost access to this interesting stream of raw data.

What surprised me most was their intimidatory nature; second, the lack of a pattern in the threat-escalation.


----------



## Jd755 (May 15, 2021)

Capita/TVL  have a database of addresses. The software uses this database to decide which automated letter not gets sent out and alerts the door knockers when to attend. Returned a few Addressee not recognised then the addressee changed to The Occupier and on the apparent threat stream flows...straight into the fire!
It's the same as the COCO flow from the NHS.
Neither arm of state demands anyone does anything. They make offers and YOU have to consent or YOU do not get what is on offer.
The Police execute (kill) warrants at the address. Ponder that one.
No COCO  fines have been prosecuted because the legal procedure that crafts the regulations is unlawful.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (May 15, 2021)

The detector van! I definitely remember the threat of this being a thing. To the point that today I still sometimes have a peak out the blinds to see what is on the street. However, even the wiki seems to indicate that they weren't used. 

TV detector van - Wikipedia 

I have seen the same amount as I have seen real live unicorns, and I have lived here and driven these roads for like 35 years now. Anyone ever seen one? I guess things must work differently in the days of digital TV. 

As I get older, I think I am starting to see the illusion and learn how to step into my power a bit. Obviously I am not where I want to be. But I have had what I consider a few successes. Like I got the birth registry to confirm in writing that my child's registration certificate constitutes no obligations, no contract with the state, not nothing other than it is just a meaningless bit of paper.  I told the census people they couldn't find me as I have no government and they said  let me speak to the manager, then they said, yeah that's cool we won't fine you. Haven't yet had to wear a mask, and haven't really been asked to either. Maybe the odd time, but I think on balance I have had more positive comments than not. And the only time it caused a problem was with a security guard, who I kept asking to take his mask off so that I could hear what he was saying. And then I just said "you wanna count my lungs then?"  and he popped back in his box. 

Someone posted this before, probably one of you, but it bears posting again:

Every single prosecution under government’s Coronavirus Act has been overturned


----------



## Jd755 (May 15, 2021)

Nothing to add but does this statement pass muster as 'a reset'?

_View: https://twitter.com/voice_stolen/status/1393256100200394761_​


----------



## FAELAGUM (May 15, 2021)

Safranek said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it good or bad what happened in Portugal?


----------



## Citezenship (May 15, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/pcrclaims/status/1392131014982516737?s=20_


----------



## Safranek (May 15, 2021)

FAELAGUM said:


> Is it good or bad what happened in Portugal?



That depends on which side you're on. 

For the TPTB it was not a good thing to have the high court of a country (Portugal) declare their global standard PCR test (the one responsible for all the 'statistics') ineffective in diagnosing viruses.

For us its a great thing, as it proves that there are still courts of law where facts can win against lies.

I'm sure there's a reference earlier in this thread that you can check via search.


----------



## Silent Bob (May 15, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> The detector van! I definitely remember the threat of this being a thing. To the point that today I still sometimes have a peak out the blinds to see what is on the street. However, even the wiki seems to indicate that they weren't used.
> 
> TV detector van - Wikipedia
> 
> I have seen the same amount as I have seen real live unicorns, and I have lived here and driven these roads for like 35 years now. Anyone ever seen one? I guess things must work differently in the days of digital TV.



Yes, the good old detector van was another lie - who would have guessed lol. Here is my all time favourite ad, they had amazing technology back then, I wonder what happened to it?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NmdUcmLFkw_


If ever I get one of those Capita idiots knocking on my door I will just tell them they have no need to disturb me, if they think i'm watching tv they just need to park their magic van outside to prove it.......


----------



## Safranek (May 15, 2021)

*Romanian doctor says she cures ‘100 percent’ of COVID patients*



> "_March 24, 2021 (LifeSiteNews) — A pneumologist has been cleared of suspicion of “malpractice” by the Bihor Medical College in Romania after having been summoned on Monday to present her personal method for treating COVID-19 patients, which she claims has already allowed her to cure up to 1,000 patients.
> 
> Flavia Groșan, from Oradea near the Hungarian border, has been vocal in the Romanian media regarding her choice not to apply official protocols to treat COVID-19 patients at all stages of the illness, instead *approaching the disease as an “atypical pneumonia.”* She even went so far as to say that huge mistakes are being made in hospitals with excessive oxygen-therapy and, in the worst cases, intubation, which she claims actually “kills” the sick. Too much oxygen for too lengthy periods at a time, says Groșan, can lead to cerebral edema which in turn can cause death. Intubation is even more dangerous, according to the broncho-pneumologist._"



https://www.lifesitenews.com/blogs/romanian-doctor-says-she-cures-100-percent-of-covid-patients
But Bill Gates and clan know best, there's NO other option except to inject the whole world with an experimental vaccine. 

As has been said earlier in this thread, there is NO PROVEN Covid-19, just an "atypical pneumonia".


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (May 15, 2021)

Safranek said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, since there isn't at present a more organized and unified pushback platform, the media can easily downplay many occurrences where people prevail over local tyrannical posturing. TPTB have a plan for everything, but I imagine they are having to get creative, especially if even a small group band together on any given issue where the law is clearly being undermined by executive actions. Whenever an official acts outside of lawful parameters in any way whatsoever, they risk losing everything gained. It obviously varies from country to country, but once the idea finally sets in with average people that their governments are targeting them beyond all reasonableness and lawfulness, the shift in the narrative will be stark. I never underestimate what someone will do when push comes to shove. I am very optimistic that the pushback will go beyond even what TPTB have planned for. No time like the present!


----------



## Jd755 (May 15, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> there isn't at present a more organized and unified pushback platform,





Collapseinrealtime said:


> TPTB have a plan for everything


When and if the former appears it is being run by the latter.


----------



## Citezenship (May 15, 2021)

Some folks are real-eyes-ing the head of the beast.

Don't know if this will embed(vid from Telegram) and i can't track it's source but it is a start.


----------



## gkelly (May 16, 2021)

Masks are no longer mandatory here in the U.S.  People where I live have had enough of it.  I would say 50% of the people in grocery stores don't wear them.  
One political party is trying to jam them down everyone's throat in a move to try to control people, but there are so many scandals and bad looks by the presidency here that they had to do something to distract the people....so no more masks.


----------



## Jd755 (May 16, 2021)

Here is the very reason they need you to consent to their offer. Trouble is most people no longer read they watch.
https://twitter.com/rosellacottage/status/1393651396835225601/photo/1


----------



## Citezenship (May 16, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Here is the very reason they need you to consent to their offer. Trouble is most people no longer read they watch.
> https://twitter.com/rosellacottage/status/1393651396835225601/photo/1View attachment 8952​



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HEK_293_cells
Looks legit...

A bit like this.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MRC-5
Now lets throw a bit of wood on our conspiracy fire...


Given the location of the adrenal gland (adrenal means "next to the kidney"), a few adrenal cells could plausibly have appeared in an embryonic kidney derived culture, and could be preferentially transformed by adenovirus. Adenoviruses transform neuronal lineage cells much more efficiently than typical human kidney epithelial cells.[5] An embryonic adrenal precursor cell therefore seems the most likely origin cell of the HEK 293 line. As a consequence, HEK 293 cells should not be used as an _in vitro_ model of typical kidney cells.

The shots will make normal humans addicted to adrenochrome.

Please pay no attention to me, I am a dumbass who sometimes has a bit to much to think.


----------



## Jd755 (May 17, 2021)

And substitue climate change with coronavirus or covid-19 or Sars Cov-2 . Amazing/



> *Abstract*
> Addressing climate change requires profound behaviour change, not only in consumer action, but also in action as members of communities and organisations, and as citizens who can influence policies. However, while many behavioural models exist to explain and predict mitigation and adaptation behaviours, we argue that their utility in establishing meaningful change is limited due to their being too reductive, individualistic, linear, deliberative and blind to environmental impact. This has led to a focus on suboptimal intervention strategies, particularly informational approaches. Addressing the climate crisis requires a focus on high-impact behaviours and high-emitting groups; interdisciplinary interventions that address the multiple drivers, barriers and contexts of behaviour; and timing to ensure interventions are targeted to moments of change when habits are weaker.



https://twitter.com/CAST_Centre/status/1392876601361276936
And here is an example of the nutters who love this sort of shit.

A screenshot as for some reason twitter links no longer embed here.



https://twitter.com/SuzNicholls/status/1392877348198957056


----------



## gkelly (May 17, 2021)

I had a disturbing thought today.  
What if the vaccine really is a vaccine against something that will be released very soon.  The people that did not get the vaccine, the dissenters or the ones that don't trust the power structure, will be the ones to catch some deadly disease and will be eradicated while the loyal pro vacciners will still be around.


----------



## Safranek (May 17, 2021)

gkelly said:


> I had a disturbing thought today.
> What if the vaccine really is a vaccine against something that will be released very soon.  The people that did not get the vaccine, the dissenters or the ones that don't trust the power structure, will be the ones to catch some deadly disease and will be eradicated while the loyal pro vacciners will still be around.



If you took the time to read back in this thread and watched some of the videos, read some of the documents that pertain to this, you would most certainly NOT be having such a thought.


----------



## Citezenship (May 17, 2021)

Safranek said:


> If you took the time to read back in this thread and watched some of the videos, read some of the documents that pertain to this, you would most certainly NOT be having such a thought.


If viruses worked the way they said, they would not need to fake it to make it, in the immortal words of Public Enemy, "Don't believe the hype".....


----------



## gkelly (May 17, 2021)

Safranek said:


> If you took the time to read back in this thread and watched some of the videos, read some of the documents that pertain to this, you would most certainly NOT be having such a thought.


That's nice and all, but they are honestly just conjecture.


----------



## Citezenship (May 17, 2021)

gkelly said:


> That's nice and all, but they are honestly just conjecture.


Then simply use your own eyes, after 400 days i am yet to catch a glimpse of it.


----------



## ThreeSocks (May 17, 2021)

gkelly said:


> I had a disturbing thought today.
> What if the vaccine really is a vaccine against something that will be released very soon.  The people that did not get the vaccine, the dissenters or the ones that don't trust the power structure, will be the ones to catch some deadly disease and will be eradicated while the loyal pro vacciners will still be around.



I had this thought too but I don't see it because the chance of side effects seem too high, and that's only the initial ones. I don't believe they would subject themselves to it.


----------



## gkelly (May 17, 2021)

There seems to be nothing wrong with anyone that I know who has had the vaccination.  I am not saying it is on the level, but if you listen to some people (some on here) they should be turning into some weird creature by now or at the very least dying a horrible, painful death.


----------



## Silent Bob (May 17, 2021)

Its just occured to me that the whole Covid scare to sell vaccines is taken from an earlier marketing campaign that spoonguard used about 20 years ago.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6Dp2OfIT_M_


However, the 'solution' was even worse......


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3KDCA_VmNk_


Real life has become sillier than the early internet memes 
Its just occured to me that the whole Covid scare to sell vaccines is taken from an earlier marketing campaign that spoonguard used about 20 years ago.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6Dp2OfIT_M_


However, the 'solution' was even worse......


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3KDCA_VmNk_


Real life has become sillier than the early internet memes


----------



## Citezenship (May 17, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> Its just occured to me that the whole Covid scare to sell vaccines is taken from an earlier marketing campaign that spoonguard used about 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6Dp2OfIT_M_
> ...



The interwebs is eating itself, disappearing up it's own quantum butthole and minting bitcoins at the other end!


----------



## Wanderer (May 18, 2021)

gkelly said:


> There seems to be nothing wrong with anyone that I know who has had the vaccination.  I am not saying it is on the level, but if you listen to some people (some on here) they should be turning into some weird creature by now or at the very least dying a horrible, painful death.



Healthy people I know who have gotten the "vaccine" do appear to be just fine, but I'm aware of 2 older people who needed to be hospitalized afterwards, and one younger person with health issues whose heart stopped IMMEDIATELY after the first shot. So if it's having these extreme effects on the weakest among us, it cannot be good for everyone else in the long term. The PTB do not want people dropping dead in the streets because it would be too obvious, so the full effects will not manifest for months or even years to come (I've learned that even your regular run of the mill vaccines often contain retroviruses that take years to cause illness, and by then most people wouldn't make the connection). I doubt there is anything protective about this shot, but even if there is, I want no part of it and I'll go out with integrity.

Believe me, I've entertained all kinds of wild ideas since the start of this. Just remember, fear is the real virus here and it does no good to dwell on scary scenarios that may or may not occur.


kd-755 said:


> Here is the very reason they need you to consent to their offer. Trouble is most people no longer read they watch.
> https://twitter.com/rosellacottage/status/1393651396835225601/photo/1View attachment 8952​



Lovely! I'm saving this for anyone I encounter who thinks the AstraZeneca jab is "more natural".


----------



## Septimus (May 18, 2021)

gkelly said:


> What if the vaccine really is a vaccine against something that will be released very soon.



This realm and perhaps other dimensions operate by consent. If something is harmful, more than likely the end user will need to sign a contract or go thru some ritualistic agreement before they are allowed to subjected to a negative outcome. The people who have been vaxxed have agreed to put either dead animal and fetuses into their bloodstream or some kind of biotech firmware. And because it's thru the blood, the agreement of consent is much more binding and difficult to get out of. 

Notice how these pharmaceutical companies never use the word "cure". They subconsciously (and perhaps some evil higherups, consciously) know that these things are anything but beneficial.


----------



## Wanderer (May 18, 2021)

Septimus said:


> Notice how these pharmaceutical companies never use the word "cure". They subconsciously (and perhaps some evil higherups, consciously) know that these things are anything but beneficial.



Just like the American Cancer Society doesn't have the word "cure" any where in its mission statement.


----------



## Jd755 (May 18, 2021)

Key word *offered.*
The living being  is the thing that takes up the offer, refuses it or better still rejects it, hint the state cannot legally get past the word reject why does the state have some paper headed 'Complaint form' to hand when things go wrong?
Because only those which consent can complain.
There are no rejection forms.

Best of all though is to simply ignore the offer.YOU are not a legal person, the thing named in the offer. As I said earlier few bother with reading. We have been trained to watch. There is a reason computer/tablet 'interactive' whiteboards TV replaced books,  blackboards and hands on in schools.
This is the only way the COCO indoctrination infection could spread so far and so quickly. Following the data they say over and over again.
*

*​


----------



## Prolix (May 18, 2021)

Septimus said:


> This realm and perhaps other dimensions operate by consent.



Vaccine shedding and numerous other deleterious influences inflicted "passively" on people would suggest it is less straightforward. Unless the consent derives simply from incarnating in the first place.


----------



## Safranek (May 18, 2021)

gkelly said:


> That's nice and all, but they are honestly just conjecture.



Your reply was way too premature to have been able to  review the relevant information regarding this subject posted earlier in this thread.

Having made this statement, now please provide the associated info you are referring to, showing why you think its a conjecture by providing any opposing research, as others put in the effort to post evidence (documents, videos by qualified individuals) and comment on it's validity. This is expected from anyone who wishes to dispute a presented viewpoint. 

This is a standard for all threads and discussions therein. Debate is welcome as long as its respectful, constructive, and backed by valid research.

Failing to do so, please refrain from any further posts in this thread.


----------



## Silveryou (May 18, 2021)

@Safranek it's true that he has come to conclusions without proof but the thought is legit.

Multiple vaccines coming from different factions involved in an economic war, an ongoing immigration policy which could be interpreted as substitution of a large chunk of individuals disappearing, the USA as the favourite target as the number one place of disobedience (if Trump was right, then the vast majority of Americans voted for him and that would explain the 100 mil left after the virus war) and so on...

I am not a pro-vax myself, but this piece of the discourse is not touched here and it is nobobody's fault (and I am not the person who can go deep inside this analysis, I think).


----------



## Safranek (May 18, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> it's true that he has come to conclusions without proof but the thought is legit.



I agree, the thought is legit from a perspective of NOT having studied virology.  

That is why I suggested that the poster read through previously posted material regarding the topic upon which he would either change his mind on the subject or post a valid argument based on his research with supporting information.

Less than half an hour later, when clearly he had not looked into the matter, he posted this:



gkelly said:


> That's nice and all, but they are honestly just conjecture.



As I'm sure you'd agree, now its up to him to show how its just conjecture.



Silveryou said:


> Multiple vaccines coming from different factions involved in an economic war



Different factions?

I see only one faction, pharmaceutical companies that follow the WHO, CDC, WEF policies and provide similar mRNA 'vaccines' as if its the only solution to a fabricated plandemic according to the Gates narrative. 

If there are ACTUAL OPPOSING factions in this scheme, I'm open to any new information you may have regarding this.

Economic war? 

The only economic war I see is the PTB against the middle class. Again, if you have any information contrary to this I am interested in learning about it however, its not for this thread.



Silveryou said:


> this piece of the discourse is not touched here



This is indeed the case, and I suspect the reason for this may be the fact that the participants who actually read, watched and followed up on the relevant posts in this thread, don't even have it enter their minds due to the overwhelming credible information that the vaccine itself is the 'adapted' (resulting from it's mRNA component) poison.


----------



## Citezenship (May 18, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> There is a reason computer/tablet 'interactive' whiteboards TV replaced books, blackboards and hands on in schools.
> This is the only way the COCO indoctrination infection could spread so far and so quickly. Following the data they say over and over again.


Perspective on what the virus is and the only way it "trans-mites".


Prolix said:


> Vaccine shedding and numerous other deleterious influences inflicted "passively" on people would suggest it is less straightforward. Unless the consent derives simply from incarnating in the first place.


So viruses work when they have been injected via vax but not before, but rely on the same transmission method, come on stop watching the tv, start to believe what your eyes are telling you!


----------



## Jd755 (May 18, 2021)

gkelly said:


> What if the vaccine really is a vaccine against something that will be released very soon. The people that did not get the vaccine, the dissenters or the ones that don't trust the power structure, will be the ones to catch some deadly disease and will be eradicated while the loyal pro vacciners will still be around.


So they are going to 'keep' the vaccinated simply because those who don't get the vaccine are 'rebels' and therefore not suitable to be part of the great reset?
Since when did those who deign to run this place display any loyalty to anyone they seek to control?
Surely a deadly disease will kill all of the unvaccinated so that includes a shedload of politicians, celebrities, business people, royalty, and not a small amount of children.

Like almost everything else in this thread it is an idea, a notion so kudos for putting fingers to keyboard and risking ridicule in doing so..
Run with it and see what turns up. Even if its nothing then please do share on here. I for one am interested.


Edit to add
Here is a document put out by Her Majesty's Government which is all B's and one D.
Does it point to anything in regards the COCO show and why its still running?
https://archive.is/fK6ML



"Effect behavioural change" 
And the medium used to effect this change is?


----------



## Prolix (May 18, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Perspective on what the virus is and the only way it "trans-mites".
> 
> So viruses work when they have been injected via vax but not before, but rely on the same transmission method, come on stop watching the tv, start to believe what your eyes are telling you!



You misunderstand my point. Vaccine shedding doesn’t relate to the “virus”, but rather the nanotechnology that can be passed by those who have received the vaccine for several days after the jab (and on an ongoing basis via fluid transmission).


----------



## matematik (May 18, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> @Safranek it's true that he has come to conclusions without proof but the thought is legit.
> 
> Multiple vaccines coming from different factions involved in an economic war, an ongoing immigration policy which could be interpreted as substitution of a large chunk of individuals disappearing, the USA as the favourite target as the number one place of disobedience (if Trump was right, then the vast majority of Americans voted for him and that would explain the 100 mil left after the virus war) and so on...
> 
> I am not a pro-vax myself, but this piece of the discourse is not touched here and it is nobobody's fault (and I am not the person who can go deep inside this analysis, I think).



I would say if anything the vaccine is likely to be race specific to kill off a large amount of whites and replace them with non-whites. I can't see that they've been flooding white countries with mass immigration for decades only to then kill them off, the purpose of mass immigration into white countries has always been replacement.

I also think the current Israeli mass murder of Arabs may be about provoking a whites vs Muslims civil war in Europe. The media is encouraging whites to be pro-Israel, and the authorities are banning pro-Palestine protests and coming down hard on them. They want Muslims to see whites as a representation of the Jewish Zionists they despise, so the powers that be are really encouraging whites to take the side of Israel this time. 

So called "nationalist" Sebastian Kurz is even flying Israeli flags from government buildings in Austria. This is insanity in my opinion, all he is doing is signifying that native Austrians are complicit in Israeli mass murder and thus inciting Muslim violence against native Austrians.


----------



## Citezenship (May 18, 2021)

Joints for jabs, anyone got any facepalm gifs.


_View: https://youtu.be/I76QCGNa90Y_


----------



## Jd755 (May 20, 2021)

Opt outs that aren't opt outs. 

https://twitter.com/TorbayTweets/status/1395088668973584387


Here's the page
https://www.nhs.uk/your-nhs-data-matters/where-your-choice-does-not-apply/
Here's the confirmation



Here's the lie



Last page review predates the COCO by some months does it not.

YOUR data is not yours. It never was, never is.


----------



## Magnus Opus (May 20, 2021)

on the idea of the non jabbed being the target of some kind of bioweapon, while I've often wondered about it, doesn't really align with the stated plans of the globalists.

If they want everyone jabbed, and population reduced by an order of magnitude, it seems far more likely the two would be working to the same goal.  This also feeds into the twisted way they like to gain consent for evil actions to absolve them of guilt.

As KD755 pointed out, there is plenty of evidence that those shouting loudest about everyone getting jabbed seem to be avoiding it themselves.

Whatever, with all the bullshit around this, I'll stick to my instinct to avoid the needle at all costs


----------



## Citezenship (May 20, 2021)

Makes sense.


----------



## Kamikaze (May 21, 2021)

Anyone want cheering up? 

This has to be one of the most uplifting videos I have seen for a long time.  This child is certainly lucky enough to have wise parents who obviously talk to her. She is more informed on this issue than some people who may be up to ten times older than she is.

https://brandnewtube.com/watch/out-of-the-mouth-of-innocent-children_HxXWN3B17NatuP3.html


----------



## davtash (May 21, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> well to be honest, i despise anyone "just following orders" these days. police, doctors, politcians, and the average maskhole next door.
> 
> they will get their just rewards....if not in this life, then the next. of this im sure
> 
> ...


Hate the words scientists experts teachers


----------



## matematik (May 21, 2021)

Sounds like Russia is going to be the first to make vaccination mandatory. I find it bizarre how many people seem to believe Russia will save humanity from the NWO, in reality they are one of its main advocates and enforcers. Russia along with China are the two main testing grounds of the technocracy that will be imposed everywhere soon.

I think the way the powers that be have managed to create this cult of personality around Putin that he is somehow anti-NWO and against everything that is going on (despite producing vaccines and fully participating in the agenda) is one of the greatest psyops and propaganda coups they've ever achieved.

https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2021/05/19/russias-ex-pm-medvedev-backs-mandatory-vaccination-a73948


----------



## Citezenship (May 21, 2021)

matematik said:


> Sounds like Russia is going to be the first to make vaccination mandatory. I find it bizarre how many people seem to believe Russia will save humanity from the NWO, in reality they are one of its main advocates and enforcers. Russia along with China are the two main testing grounds of the technocracy that will be imposed everywhere soon.
> 
> I think the way the powers that be have managed to create this cult of personality around Putin that he is somehow anti-NWO and against everything that is going on (despite producing vaccines and fully participating in the agenda) is one of the greatest psyops and propaganda coups they've ever achieved.
> 
> https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2021/05/19/russias-ex-pm-medvedev-backs-mandatory-vaccination-a73948


There is a clue in the name, Put-in, phonetically....

Always with the mockery.

How many UK politicians have a dick reference in their names, we are all getting funked.


----------



## matematik (May 21, 2021)

I noticed that despite the UK supposedly have a (very limited) "Green" list of "safe" travel destinations, two PCR tests are required for entry back into the UK in addition to the PCR tests required in the destination country, which adds hundreds of pounds to the cost of the holiday per person.

I actually wonder if the UK is being used as the testing ground for severely restricting/banning international travel, mainly because it is an island so this makes it a lot easier to enforce and get the ball rolling on this than in say Europe with the Schengen Zone where most countries have multiple land borders so it's much harder for the authorities to stop travel between countries.

Most British people seem to believe all these measures are temporary and things are imminently going to return to normal and usual international travel will resume, but I highly doubt it. These expensive PCR tests are here to stay I think, and if anything the restrictions are only going to get worse. Frankly I suspect the days of frequent international travel are over, most people now are only going to be able to travel abroad extremely infrequently if ever again at all.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (May 21, 2021)

matematik said:


> Sounds like Russia is going to be the first to make vaccination mandatory. I find it bizarre how many people seem to believe Russia will save humanity from the NWO, in reality they are one of its main advocates and enforcers. Russia along with China are the two main testing grounds of the technocracy that will be imposed everywhere soon.
> 
> I think the way the powers that be have managed to create this cult of personality around Putin that he is somehow anti-NWO and against everything that is going on (despite producing vaccines and fully participating in the agenda) is one of the greatest psyops and propaganda coups they've ever achieved.
> 
> https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2021/05/19/russias-ex-pm-medvedev-backs-mandatory-vaccination-a73948


I think the sooner a country chooses to make this mandatory, the sooner this will all end, since they are most likely nearly out of volunteers. I recently saw a video on Bitchute of someone covering vaccine locations that were populated with actors to make it appear that people are lining up in droves to get the jab. The interviews were all very pro-vaccine. Wish I would have archived that one to share! Other boots on the ground videos have showcased many vaccine locations as complete ghost towns. 

Not that I am advocating the government making _anything _mandatory, but a vaccine ultimatum would surely speed up the awakening process. An ultimatum would be nearly impossible to enforce without local business cooperating. Imagine the instant riots formed when a grocery store implements a vaccinated-only entry policy! 

Russia has seen its fair share of totalitarian measures. The people may seem meek and sheepish, but they have zero confidence in their government institutions. The only thing keeping Putin alive and well is his public support of the Orthodox Church, which is also filled with thieves and vipers. In spite of its corruption, the Church as a symbol is still a relic of national sentiment, backed by a very disgruntled, hungry populace. It is about time to see some serious pushback as soon as Putin starts turning the screws tighter.

After this past year of clown show central, anyone not convinced that both Putin and Trump are NWO stooges are just not paying attention. I'm surprised there are still as many Trump supporters as there are, since he was behind Operation Warp Speed and was also responsible for issuing the state of emergency that got lockdowns rolling out across the country back in March 2020. Conservatives are still afraid to admit that the two-party system has been the source of all of our misery. If they conclude that Trump is also a puppet, who will they turn to then? A vacuum now exists in our paradigm, screaming for alternative solutions to age old problems. Government management creates the obstacles while refusing to address this fact. Instead they create new laws and taxes, packaged and marketed to appear to address the symptoms while at the same time exacerbating the disease. Anarchy is in the air. Mandatory or not, their campaign has already failed. The lawsuits alone will certainly bankrupt big Pharma. If the courts declare big Pharma exempt from liability, the courts will be declared bankrupt by the people. It may sound sticky-sweet optimistic of me to say these things, but I really don't think we have yet seen the sleeping giant of humanity stirred to awareness as we are beginning to see now. The spark is about to ignite the powder keg.


----------



## Citezenship (May 23, 2021)

Some interesting stuff from Deagal.com


----------



## Safranek (May 23, 2021)

Here's a recent telephone interview with Dr. Michael Yeadon. It sums up the perspective regarding the present plandemic from a scientist's (molecular biologist) point of view. Those speaking against him are most certainly NOT on our side.

This is the kind of realistic wake-up call that's needed to be conveyed to as many people as possible in order to gauge the full scope of the situation. The hardest pill for the masses to swallow is what Dr. Mike Yeadon emphasizes;

*The governments are all working in unison to deceive us and their purpose are NOT be benevolent.*

_(an excerpt)

His main points included:_

_There is “no possibility” current variants of COVID-19 will escape immunity. It is “just a lie.”_
_Yet, governments around the world are repeating this lie, indicating that we are witnessing not just “convergent opportunism,” but a “conspiracy.” Meanwhile media outlets and Big Tech platforms are committed to the same propaganda and the censorship of the truth._
_Pharmaceutical companies have already begun to develop unneeded “top-up” (“booster”) vaccines for the “variants.” The companies are planning to manufacture billions of vials, in addition to the current experimental COVID-19 “vaccine” campaign. _
_Regulatory agencies like the U.S. Food and Drug Administration and the European Medicines Agency, have announced that since these “top-up” vaccines will be so similar to the prior injections which were approved for emergency use authorization, drug companies will not be required to “perform any clinical safety studies.”_
_Thus, this virtually means that design and implementation of repeated and coerced mRNA vaccines “go from the computer screen of a pharmaceutical company into the arms of hundreds of millions of people, [injecting] some superfluous genetic sequence for which there is absolutely no need or justification.”_
_Why are they doing this? Since no benign reason is apparent, the use of vaccine passports along with a “banking reset” could issue in a totalitarianism unlike the world has ever seen. Recalling the evil of Stalin, Mao, and Hitler, “mass depopulation” remains a logical outcome._
_The fact that this at least could be true means everyone must “fight like crazy to make sure that system never forms.”_



> April 7, 2021 (LifeSiteNews) — Dr. Michael Yeadon, Pfizer's former Vice President and Chief Scientist for Allergy & Respiratory who spent 32 years in the industry leading new medicines research and retired from the pharmaceutical giant with “the most senior research position” in his field, spoke with LifeSiteNews in a telephone interview.
> 
> He addressed the “demonstrably false” propaganda from governments in response to COVID-19, including the “lie” of dangerous variants, the totalitarian potential for “vaccine passports,” and the strong possibility we are dealing with a “conspiracy” which could lead to something far beyond the carnage experienced in the wars and massacres of the 20th century.
> 
> ...



Soursce:

https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/e...to-you-in-a-way-that-could-lead-to-your-death


----------



## Prolix (May 24, 2021)

This is interesting, in as much as the timeframe (two years) is the one I've heard independently, but the form in which the information has been put out is easily discreditable (linked to a video that makes no mention of the contents of the text, additional to which, it's steeped in the germ theory model).



> All vaccinated people will die within 2 years.
> Nobel laureate Luc Montagnier has confirmed that there is no chance of survival for people who have received any form of the vaccine. In the shocking interview, the world's leading virologist stated bluntly: "There is no hope and no possible treatment for those who have already been vaccinated. We must be prepared to cremate the bodies." The scientific genius backed up the claims of other eminent virologists after studying the ingredients of the vaccine. "They will all die from antibody-dependent enhancement. That is all that can be said."



I can't link the video directly (it was a Telegram attachment), but it can be found here with transcript below. The text and video have been doing the rounds; because they don't match, it's easy for a reader to conclude the text part is nonsense (maybe Montagnier said the part in text elsewhere, but I'd hazard it's unlikely).



> If we look at the curve from the WHO, since the vaccinations started in January, the curve showing new infections (contamination) has exploded, along with deaths.
> 
> Notably among young people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 24, 2021)

So far I have had 2 phone calls telling me I have an appointment for the 'vaccine'. Each time I tell them I don't have an appointment for it as I never asked for one. Today my wife had her first phone call. She explained why she doesn't want it, so the guy on the other end said "I will have to mark you down as a 'Rejection' then". This labelling is designed to invoke fear of consequential persecution. They are getting even more desperate because the rejection figures are much higher than they are publicising..

It has been demonstrated on Telegram, YT, etc., that immediately after the injection a magnet will adhere to the area of penetration. There is metal in those jabs and not just a bit either.


----------



## ThreeSocks (May 24, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> So far I have had 2 phone calls telling me I have an appointment for the 'vaccine'. Each time I tell them I don't have an appointment for it as I never asked for one. Today my wife had her first phone call. She explained why she doesn't want it, so the guy on the other end said "I will have to mark you down as a 'Rejection' then". This labelling is designed to invoke fear of consequential persecution. They are getting even more desperate because the rejection figures are much higher than they are publicising..
> 
> It has been demonstrated on Telegram, YT, etc., that immediately after the injection a magnet will adhere to the area of penetration. There is metal in those jabs and not just a bit either.



What country are you in? I have yet to hear about that happening in Canada, but I expect it might when the people stop lining up to be euthanized, umm, I mean, immunized.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (May 24, 2021)

I received my pamphlet and invitation through today. 

It came with a helpful 'guide to phase 2 of the programme' pamphlet.

It had some wording in, that was interesting to my s elf. In a section titled "About the types of vaccine"

_"In the UK several different types of covid vaccines will be used during 2021. The vaccines *will only* be approved on the basis of large studies of safety and effectiveness."

"Over 30 million people in the UK have been vaccinated against..."_

 Now I read this, *will only*, excerpt as indicative that they haven't been approved, and that the rollout of the vaccine itself is the large study. I mentioned it to my GF, and she said she see's what I am saying. But also that she would read it as that that is just clarifying that the approval process is based upon large studies. To which, I said, I see what you are saying. However, I think that if large studies had been done, the wording should surely be *The vaccines have been approved on the basis of large studies of safety and effectiveness.*


----------



## Jd755 (May 24, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> However, I think that if large studies had been done, the wording should surely be *The vaccines have been approved on the basis of large studies of safety and effectiveness.*


Me too.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (May 24, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Me too.



I guess the logical extension, which has already been shown here and most are of the opine of, is that this rollout is the large study. Nonetheless, from this limited sample the NHS appears to be wording in the same way.

I also noted that the letter was addressed to myself without a legal title. I have previously informed them that I have no legal title, so I guess that could be why, although they have never amended any other such correspondence. However, that it is odd. I wonder whether they are actually trying to get consent from the human rather than the legal fiction.


----------



## Citezenship (May 24, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> I also noted that the letter was addressed to myself without a legal title. I have previously informed them that I have no legal title, so I guess that could be why, although they have never amended any other such correspondence. However, that it is odd. I wonder whether they are actually trying to get consent from the human rather than the legal fiction.


That is interesting, however it is way out of the norm because it would need to come from a human as the corps can only communicate with corps, or maybe we are seeing a crossing over of the realms.


----------



## Jd755 (May 24, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> I also noted that the letter was addressed to myself without a legal title.


Name in the birth register entry is the states property as is the address on the envelope.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (May 24, 2021)

Noted, I did feel I was missing something. To both of you. Thanks, The logic of my thought process is however that this vaccine is a transaction(?) of an occult kind, in the pure meaning of the term, i.e that there is something hidden. Which again is kind of obvious. As opposed to limited and delimited by maritime law. In short, it struck me as odd, and still to this point does. Ever since I became aware of the legal fiction comment, I have noticed that any letter from an authority comes with a legal title attached. So when one is absent it strikes me as weird.  And I wonder why. However having come across admin plenty of times before, it is most likely just my favourite sort of error. A clerical one.


----------



## Jd755 (May 24, 2021)

All post is sent and delivered to an address aka state property . Addressee is of no relevance to the delivery. 
NHS, blessed be  its name, is the state offering something to a citizen of state  through the content within the envelope.
Neither state, NHS, citizen can speak or listen. It takes a living being to commit fraud by acting in fraud using a legal name address d.o.b to gain a benefit from the offer. In the case of COCO the vaccine is the benefit being fraudulently obtained.
Were vaccines administered  by force then in the states legal system no-one is committing fraud  and the state holds 100% liability for consequences arising. 
Despite appearances rule buy authority requires the explicit not implicit consent of the ruled.


----------



## gkelly (May 25, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Having made this statement, now please provide the associated info you are referring to, showing why you think its a conjecture by providing any opposing research, as others put in the effort to post evidence (documents, videos by qualified individuals) and comment on it's validity. This is expected from anyone who wishes to dispute a presented viewpoint.



I don't see this standard being applied to anyone else on this site.  People can talk about demons taking control of people who have had the vaccination or it being performed by mysterious PTB, etc., yet if I say some of the messages on here are conjecture, I get called out by a moderator.  

So...I need to provide opposing research to these "facts?"
Got it.  Thanks. 
I will stop posting here since my opinions don't match the Alex Jonesesque fear mongering and ATS style of documentation.


----------



## Citezenship (May 25, 2021)

Interesting sentence from this document.

https://www.fda.gov/media/134922/download
. Since no quantified virus isolates of the 2019-nCoV were available for CDC use at the time the test was developed and this study conducted, assays designed for detection of the 2019-nCoV RNA were tested with characterized stocks of in vitro transcribed full length RNA (N gene; GenBank accession: MN908947.2) of known titer (RNA copies/µL) spiked into a diluent consisting of a suspension of human A549 cells and viral transport medium (VTM) to mimic clinical specimen.


----------



## trismegistus (May 25, 2021)

gkelly said:


> I don't see this standard being applied to anyone else on this site.



This standard is applied literally all over the site, constantly.




gkelly said:


> yet if I say some of the messages on here are conjecture, I get called out by a moderator.



Specifically, you made a claim to which a moderator replied and suggested that you read over the hundreds of replies to this thread that do, in fact, have quite a bit more to them than conjecture. Your choice instead was to paint this entire thread with a broad brush and call it all conjecture.

There is plenty of interesting information, documentation, speculation, predictions, and theories in this thread - all are allowed. But if youre going to come in here and paint with broad strokes and call it an “ATS” style thread - don’t be surprised if you’re asked to expand on your thoughts.


----------



## veeall (May 25, 2021)

Stumbled upon these in the internet.

Contains good bits. I haven't read it fully.
https://www.mdpi.com/1660-4601/18/8/4344/htm


> A recent experimental study even demonstrated that all mask-wearing    people (surgical, N95, fabric masks) release significantly and    proportionately smaller particles of size 0.3 to 0.5 μm into the air    than mask-less people, both when breathing, speaking and coughing    [98]. According to this, the masks act like nebulizers and    contribute to the production of very fine aerosols. Smaller    particles, however, spread faster and further than large ones for    physical reasons. Of particular interest in this experimental    reference study was the finding that a test subject wearing a    single-layer fabric mask was also able to release a total of *384%      more particles* (of various sizes) when breathing than a person    without [98]. ...



Edit: the too speculative rest deleted.


----------



## pushamaku (May 26, 2021)

INDIA: When the Health Department team arrived at the Sisoda village in Uttar Pradesh to vaccinate them, the villagers ran to the shore. When the team surrounded them at the shore almost 200 villagers jumped into the river Saryu to escape forceful COVID-19 vaccination.

MEANWHILE IN TORONTO, CANADA:

​


----------



## Citezenship (May 26, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> INDIA: When the Health Department team arrived at the Sisoda village in Uttar Pradesh to vaccinate them, the villagers ran to the shore. When the team surrounded them at the shore almost 200 villagers jumped into the river Saryu to escape forceful COVID-19 vaccination.
> 
> MEANWHILE IN TORONTO, CANADA:
> 
> View attachment 9189​


You have to wonder why in a country where a vial of insulin will set you back $40 they are not charging a whole lot more for the shot.

https://groupenroll.ca/how-much-does-insulin-cost-in-canada/
Just a quick scan through that article and we get this.

Studies estimate that 33% of the Canadian population has some form of diabetes or prediabetes. Experts project that number to rise as stress rates go up, and our collective lifestyle habits deteriorate.

Always with the 33, I wasn't even trying and it's just there, if there was ever a dictionary that translated numbers to pictures the number 33 would have this next to it.




​Nothing to see, hear...


----------



## ThreeSocks (May 26, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> 33 33 33. its everywhere. i saw a video today, not sure if i can trust it, but apparently they are vaccinating minors without parental consent in exchange for ice cream in canada too. and police are protecting this. thoughts?
> 
> https://twitter.com/mikhail86439176/status/1397070280225402891



It's true. In several provinces in Canada, not sure about all, kids as young as 12 can get vaccinated without parental consent. In Ontario and British Columbia so far, they have come up with multiple step reopening plans that depend on declining cases, declining hospitalizations, and over 70% of the population being vaccinated. In other words, lockdown forever. If any police have a problem with this, they aren't saying much.


----------



## ThreeSocks (May 26, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> thanks for the info. believe me, canadian cops are a particularly sick power trippers. i know from experience. they will never side with the people.



This is the event you were talking about


----------



## NigeWz (May 27, 2021)

The Chinese biological laboratory in Wuhan is owned by Glaxosmithkline, which (accidentally) owns Pfizer!" (the one who makes the vaccine against the virus which was (accidentally) started at the Wuhan Biological Lab and which was (accidentally) funded by Dr. Fauci, who (accidentally) promotes the vaccine!
"GlaxoSmithKline is (accidentally) managed by the finance division of Black Rock, which (accidentally) manages the finances of the Open Foundation Company (Soros Foundation), which (accidentally) manages the French AXA!
"Soros (accidentally) owns the German company Winterthur, which (accidentally) built a Chinese laboratory in Wuhan and was bought by the German Allianz, which (coincidentally) has Vanguard as a shareholder, who (coincidentally) is a shareholder of Black Rock," which (coincidentally) controls central banks and manages about a third of global investment capital.
"Black Rock" is also (coincidentally) a major shareholder of MICROSOFT, owned by Bill Gates, who (coincidentally) is a shareholder of Pfizer (which - remember? Sells a miracle vaccine) and (coincidentally) is now the first sponsor of the 'WHO!
Now you understand how a dead bat sold in a wet market in China has infected the WHOLE PLANET!"


----------



## FAELAGUM (May 27, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> watch out for dementia in the news. its coming.



It already came. They did a short reportage about dementia yesterday or yesterday again.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 27, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> INDIA: When the Health Department team arrived at the Sisoda village in Uttar Pradesh to vaccinate them, the villagers ran to the shore. When the team surrounded them at the shore almost 200 villagers jumped into the river Saryu to escape forceful COVID-19 vaccination.



There are many reports coming through to various groups in Telegram from Indian people warning that all the CV news from India is totally fake. They are refusing the vaccine and it's not compulsory. There is also virtually zero mask wearing. (Could all be fake itself of course.) Reports such as the one above are to scare 'rejectors' in other parts of the world, imo.


----------



## matematik (May 31, 2021)

They've cancelled plans for "vaccines passports" in the UK apparently, although the majority of businesses here seem to have no qualms about enforcing the "guidelines" with no need for the government to legally oblige them to do so. So I guess why would they bother making it law when the majority of businesses seem quite happy to enforce such policies any way?


----------



## Clown Of God (May 31, 2021)

Boycott such stores and buy from the internet.


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 1, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> There are many reports coming through to various groups in Telegram from Indian people warning that all the CV news from India is totally fake. They are refusing the vaccine and it's not compulsory. There is also virtually zero mask wearing. (Could all be fake itself of course.) Reports such as the one above are to scare 'rejectors' in other parts of the world, imo.


Yeah there is loads of stuff on the telegram channels that blow the Indian narrative apart, this is one such.

Corona Conspiracy

Brutal place India though, some discretion is needed if you are of a sensitive disposition.


----------



## Safranek (Jun 1, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> revolting
> 
> its time to talk about  prions again. and prion degenerative diseases. this is the outcome of covid, and the vaccine is a compunder. prions are the key. will post info tomorrow
> for a taster, start here
> ...



In your 'taster' pdf there is this;

"_Following infection, _*SARS-CoV-2 genomic material 72 was detected *_in tracheal and nasal swabs up  to ten  days, and based on clinical signs and thorax 73CTs, all animals showed mild to moderate disease symptoms(13, 15)._"

The problem with that statement is that there is no isolated and purified sample to model the detection on, PCR is not a valid form of detection as has been pointed out already by the court case in Portugal.

And there is also this recent paper;

*SARS-CoV-2 May Not Insert Genetic Material Into Human DNA*​


> The virus that causes COVID-19, which scientists refer to as SARS-CoV-2, likely does not integrate its genetic material into the genes of humans, according to a study published in the _Journal of Virology_.
> 
> A separate study recently reported the virus's genetic material was found to have integrated into human DNA in cells in petri dishes. But the scientists conducting the newer research now say that result was most likely caused by genetic artifacts in the testing.
> 
> ...



Source:

SARS-CoV-2 May May Not Insert Genetic Material Into Human DNA

However, I am skeptical of this statement:

"_If the virus was able to integrate its genetic material into the human genome,_ _*that could have meant*_ _that any other mRNA could do the same._ _But because we have shown that this is not supported by current data, _*this should allay any concerns about the safety of mRNA vaccines,*_ he said._"

So if he's right and the mRNA is a red herring, then what part of the vaccine is the bio-weapon?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 1, 2021)

Akanah said:


> The most people which are older then 60 years get their catastrophe-story as like cold war or world war 1 or 2.



Nope, sorry. I am older than 60 and I have no such "catastrophe story." I suppose a lot depends upon your definition of a catastrophe and, more importantly, a 'reset'. Do you mean a traumatic event on a national/international scale or something that wiped out all worldwide administrative, financial and social systems?



Akanah said:


> Adults in the 90´s were systemically relevant or not ? Children were not !



I don't really understand this, perhaps you could elaborate.


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 1, 2021)

24 new variants?

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll70vNQKefc_


----------



## Septimus (Jun 2, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> I believe a mixture of things is going on.
> 
> 1. mass hypnosis and hypnotism.
> 2. something real that is affecting certain areas.



Just speculation. I do think heavy metal toxicity including fluoride, aluminum, mercury, etc. may be contributing to both cases. There were those old internet conspiracy theories stating fluoride inhibits the pineal gland. If true, then the masses who've been using fluoride toothpastes their entire life may be very vulnerable to this mass hypnosis. Personally, I haven't used such a thing in 10 years whereas my friends and family who have, appear to be blind to many recent psyops. Curious if people have a similar observation.

Another point. I do think our physical and spiritual health are tied together. Esoteric teachers such as Edgar Cayce placed a great importance on the endocrine system as the metaphysical gateway. So people may psychosomatically will their sickness into reality if their glands have been compromised by toxic metals and/or they do not develop a strong spiritual mindset thru meditation.


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Jun 2, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> Well, Im pretty sure something is going on. Is sars-cov-2 real? Is Covid-19 real? People who have been ill feel it is. People who havent and dont know anyone who has, feel it isnt.
> 
> I believe a mixture of things is going on.
> 
> ...



Very good thoughts. I'm not sure about #3 though. I have a theory that the vaccine is real, but it is meant to protect against the next virus that will be released, in order to kill off all the dissenters who didn't get the vaccine.  The elite didn't get to be the elite, by being stupid. Whatever is being planned, it will not be easily figured out.


AgentOrange5 said:


> Very good thoughts. I'm not sure about #3 though. I have a theory that the vaccine is real, but it is meant to protect against the next virus that will be released, in order to kill off all the dissenters who didn't get the vaccine.  The elite didn't get to be the elite, by being stupid. Whatever is being planned, it will not be easily figured out.



To add on this post, I am amazed at how many people believe Robert Kennedy, Naomi Wolfe, etc. These people are elite, presenting themselves as opposition, but it is controlled opposition. Take everything they say with a grain of salt. If the alternative to the MSM is prominently speaking out on Twitter and other venues, you can rest assured they are not alternative.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jun 2, 2021)

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/to3olhcJdgiA/_

"The Final Refutal of Virology"


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jun 2, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> _View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/to3olhcJdgiA/_
> 
> "The Final Refutal of Virology"



It doesn't need refuting, because there is zero evidence for it in the first place.

I dearly wish people would stop indulging this 'virus'. 

There has been no medical pandemic. The statistics bear this out. We need to stop giving this propaganda the air time it craves.


----------



## Prolix (Jun 2, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> Do you really think that EVERY SINGLE SCIENTIST AND VIROLOGIST is LYING?


No, but those of them affirming the pandemic and/or its causes have been indoctrinated with the Pasteurian/allopathic disease model, and from there, everything becomes confirmation bias.


----------



## Prolix (Jun 2, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> But you cannot just say, No , nothing is possibly going on , and dismiss everything. That is not an enquiring mind, or a truth seeker.


I didn't say that. Lots of things are going on. Specifically, a virus isn't one of them, however. Jon Rappaport is very good at summarising such factors. German New Medicine also bears some scrutiny.


----------



## Septimus (Jun 3, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> But I really do not believe in all illnesses are self induced through mindset. I cant get on board with that.



I think you missed my point. The pineal gland is part of our brain. So it being compromised would theoretically inhibit our thinking. Yes, the illness or perception of illness is literally in our mind, but external factors like toxic metals, 5G, and EMF may have created the condition for such a thing to arise.

I also think you underestimate the power of peer mimicry. Why do women in a social group synchronize their menstrual cycles to the most dominant female? Why does a baby donkey raised by dogs start behaving like a puppy? Is it possible that people mimick disease or that they succumb to such due to the overwhelming fear caused by the media? Again, fear is, in my opinion, a negative condition of the mind which can be mitigated thru positive thinking & meditation.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jun 3, 2021)

_View: https://odysee.com/@QuantumRhino:9/A-Virus-Called-Fear--(2012):6_


----------



## Safranek (Jun 3, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> It feels like a lot of big egos typing here, everyone talks as if they all have it completely worked out, their way is THE way, science is settled type responses.
> 
> I think this is pretty incredible and dangerous. What happened to questioning and discussing?
> 
> And really if you all know all the answers to everything, what are you even doing here discussing it?



What it feels like to you is your interpretation of the discussion and the resulting feelings.

I suggest the following:

Research the virus theory mainly from sources that have put up arguments against it as we already know what mainstream science says about the subject. It goes back to the Pasteur vs. Bechamp debate but includes many virologist and molecular biologists of recent. Without this info, you can't make a sound argument to those here who have done their research in this area. Basically if you've followed all the info in this thread from the beginning, watched the videos, read the quoted documents, you'd have the necessary background.

Without knowing what 'viruses', exosomes and macrophages are you are limited in your knowledge and react emotionally when others discount your point of view as you have not shown that you are aware of these aspects that counter the germ theory.

Regarding 5G:

There is starting to be a consensus that this technology has a negative impact on health with the symptoms being similar to those of pneumonia among others. This subject should be followed up for any new research and conclusions resulting from it. The book 'The Invisible Rainbow' has much information regarding the possible connection between electricity/electromagnetism and the rise in human illness.

Regarding mass illness:

Given actual death counts globally, it is evident that there is NO pandemic. There is also evidence regarding additional deaths resulting from other factors from the *plandemic* such as increased suicides, chronically ill not receiving their necessary operation, the elderly being locked away without their families by their side, reduced immunity from mask-wearing and fear, etc.

Regarding biological warfare:

While it is possible that certain 'agents' may be used in certain countries or certain environments at certain times, from what we think we 'know' to date regarding this is that so-called germ warfare (actually biological warfare) is NOT based on viruses or mRNA, but on poisons. There is also info available in this forum regarding this, in fact I posted a video on germ warfare a while back which purports this likelihood. 

Here are two posts from me with videos on biological warfare;

A brief history of Variolation and Vaccination methods of inoculation

The long version:

Coronavirus: Possible Reset



Vagabond said:


> I also feel incredibly frustrated that not one person has had any natural curiosity to find out what these changes were that have happened, and help decipher them. Only, no no, illness is all in your mind, and its just fear. Everyone here already knows the answer to everything, so just shut up. Thats the vibe.
> 
> I think thats it for me then. I need more curious minds.


We are all curious mind here, that's why we're here at all (at least most of us). ;-)

No, everyone does not know the answer to everything, me included, however with each passing day, week, month, year of research, we begin to see more of the puzzle by qualifying or disqualifying theories and 'facts' that are put to us.

If you want people to engage you on an even footing, you have to acquire the background research necessary to counter their arguments.

Posting things like this:



Vagabond said:


> the narrative here in this thread with some key players seems to be,
> 
> 1.no illness is real. if you get ill, its your own fault because you were negative, didnt meditate enough and dont realise that everything is an illusion.
> 
> ...



... make you look bad and you will not be taken seriously.

1. Not said by anyone. You putting words in people's mouth.
2. Ditto.
3. Ditto.
4. Ditto.
5. Ditto.

So from now on please DO NOT attribute generalizations made by you to other users of the forum.

Instead, quote their comment and counter it with your own argument with references. This will show that you have done your research and can stick to a subject without generalizing.

Keep in mind that many non-members read this forum and this style of discussion is NOT what they come here for. Those who return come for information presented by critical thinkers who research, present their ideas after having done so, and engage in discourse with others respectfully.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jun 3, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> Well. I guess its all fear then.
> Im terribly fearful and this is why when I move significantly geographically, my strange health problems that correlate to symptoms connected to Convid and the vaccines pushed for them, disappear. And then why when I come back, they reappear.
> 
> Its all in my mind cause Im so fearful.
> ...


I did not post the video to reject what you are saying.  No one can say they know what TPTB are up to with what is real and what is not.  I posted the video as general information about fear.  Sorry.


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 3, 2021)

AgentOrange5 said:


> I have a theory that the vaccine is real, but it is meant to protect against the next virus that will be released



What is your opinion of this:

You are being redirected...

The hypothesis that only the Moderna vaccine has some type of antidote for the next pathogenic agent.


----------



## Safranek (Jun 3, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> I do see you have a tendency to say the same lines to anyone who questions the theory you have decided on. You are talking down to me, and have to theirs who questioned certain core members ideas of the settled narrative. I do not appreciate it.


and,


Vagabond said:


> If i dont agree with the consensus here, no one will take me seriously? SERIOUSLY? That is really rude.



Firstly, I'm not talking down to you and I appreciate all that you have contributed to the forum. As you said, you have been a long-term contributing member and you certainly deserve respect as we all do.

If there is a consensus (there may be one to a small extent), it is based on the research I mentioned which was read, watched, listened to and contemplated on be those who adhere to this 'consensus'.

Engaging in debate regarding this is healthy and welcome, but by only using your personal view without quoting any references to info which gives rise to that view, does not allow anyone to debate you based on your sources and reasoning, and must automatically debate your ideas, making the debate more personal for you.

The so-called consensus is nothing more than individuals whom, having processed all the information regarding the subject in this forum and elsewhere, have put the pieces together to draw the same conclusions.

Does this mean that this is the sacred cow? By no means. What it does mean is that if you do not agree with this 'consensus' you are free to change it by;

- adding new info for consideration
- disqualifying the info used to derive the 'consensus' by adding valid contrary info

Had you done this, we would not be having this discussion.



Vagabond said:


> I personally take other peoples and MY OWN personal observations and experiences in real life much more SERIOUSLY than debates online with people who have had no personal experience with the matter at hand.



I understand what you are saying and I think most of us would prefer to be able to base our understanding on personal experiences but we would only know a fraction of what we know if this was indeed the case. If we can't SHARE knowledge without having to personally experience it all, we would advance very slowly as a society.

I can't comment on your observations  but I can on mine. I have also come across individuals in my circle of acquaintances who have taken a similar stance to you. There MUST be SOMETHING.

The possibilities are many. The discussion is open. But to try and understand the cause and effect we must ask the obvious questions and process the answers;

How, where did they get sick? 
What were their symptoms? 
What medical, psychological tests did they have? What were the results? 
In case of death, was there an autopsy? What were the results? 
Were they given drugs? What kind?
Did they receive treatments? When, what and how much?
Were they wearing masks over long periods? 
Did they have any disposition to certain types of illness?

I hope you agree, these can all be contributing factors and pieces of the puzzle.



Vagabond said:


> If i dont agree with the consensus here, no one will take me seriously?



Come on, as a long-term member you know better. Going with consensus is not what gets others to take you seriously. A parrot can go along with consensus. 

As mentioned, a sincere hypothesis with supported references is all it takes.



Vagabond said:


> If you have no interest in entertaining the idea that something in fact is going on, and that some people might have personal experiences that can help put the puzzle pieces together, and suggest I havent read all the info here in this thread, just because I do not agree with all of it



SOMETHING is going on. People having personal experiences ARE helping to put the pieces of the puzzle together, like the many videos, comments of personal experiences posted in this thread.

And the second part of your sentence..... NO. 
Once again you are putting words in other people's mouth, this time mine.

I surmised that you haven't read, watched all of the info in this thread entirely based on your lack of effort to counter the info you don't agree with, in your own words with your own reasoning, backed by the references that caused you to form your point of view.



Vagabond said:


> I do feel my time here is done. I sincerely hope your life continues to be untouched by this crap, and you can live in your personal bubble of denial and so smart superiority forever



Even though you ARE writing in a way which you claimed I did (condescending towards the other), I do not feel that your time here is done unless you continue to feel that way. 

Take the time to read over the sequence of posts which have brought us to this, consider all that has been said objectively and if you would like to advance your point of view, do so showing your ability for critical thinking by;

- adding new info for consideration
- disqualifying the info used to derive the 'consensus' by adding valid contrary info

and please refrain from condescending comments in future.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 3, 2021)

I don't have the relevant links yet, but seems there is *graphene *in the CV vaccines, which accounts for the magnetic attraction of the recently vaccinated. Apparently it's the lightest and most conductive/magnetic metal known.

Functionalized graphene oxide serves as a novel vaccine nano-adjuvant for robust stimulation of cellular immunity - PubMed


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 3, 2021)

If there was a virus, there would be no need for wall to wall propaganda, you would not need to be convinced of it's existence.

Get off the mainstream and have a look beyond, Telegram is one of the last one not owned by the big six so not yet victim of the censorship.

The magnet sticking to folks is getting debunked as a parlour trick that is being promoted on the big six, remember they only allow you to see what they want you to see.

No virus means the vax is what is doing damage, also means the shedding is horse dung, cos if viruses worked they would not need the vax, the shedding story is IMO to get people who are on the fence to throw the towel in, you know cos if the vaxxed are shedding there is just no hope and we may as well get the vax.

I spent a good few months between July and Oct last year driving for a charity that had me going around to hospitals, old folks homes, rehabs and hospices, the one thing they all had in common were they were, excuse the pun, dead, the only time there was a bit of activity was when they had a film crew in to catch some nurses dancing, this was just before we got another lockdown to "prevent a medical and moral disaster for the NHS"


----------



## Lili Kat (Jun 3, 2021)

Covid vaccinated people have been injected with graphene nanoparticles. Checked on all covid vaccines. It is not known exactly what this produces but it can be observed that they alter electric fields or induce magnetism. Magnetic and non-magnetic metals are being attracted to their arms and other areas of the body.
They are putting the same in the PCR tests, also in vaccines for influenza, hepatitis B, epidurals ...
The objective is supposed to be to launch these particles into the brain, they are working on a vaccine that is inhaled through the nose, the trip would be direct.
The best source of information is a twitch channel in Spanish @laquintacolumna.
However, it is something that you can see for yourself. If the arm does not "magnetize" try neck, back, head, nose for PRC... Sometimes you have to leave the metal object for a while and the vaccinated person feels something that runs their arm and the "magnetism" acts.
You can also check it with a magnetic field meter.
Sadly true.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jun 3, 2021)

Lili Kat said:


> Covid vaccinated people have been injected with graphene nanoparticles. Checked on all covid vaccines. It is not known exactly what this produces but it can be observed that they alter electric fields or induce magnetism. Magnetic and non-magnetic metals are being attracted to their arms and other areas of the body.
> They are putting the same in the PCR tests, also in vaccines for influenza, hepatitis B, epidurals ...
> The objective is supposed to be to launch these particles into the brain, they are working on a vaccine that is inhaled through the nose, the trip would be direct.
> The best source of information is a twitch channel in Spanish @laquintacolumna.
> ...



I think they are at least thinking of putting it in masks as well.

Graphene in Masks

"This entrepreneur claims his graphene-silver-coated masks kill coronavirus"​
I personally have no idea how you kill something that is never alive, like a virus. But if the headline says graphene can do so, then I am sure they know more than I (I am not sure. I did actually email another company to query this with them, and their response was that, they use non Scientific language for the laymen). 

Strange of course how this graphene "kills a virus", but also is used to test for it in a PCR. You would think the PCR's would be advertised as killing the virus, but then one would not get the vaccine, which also (according to your post has graphene in also). As Liam Gallagher once sung, D'ya know what I graphene?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 3, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> I agree with the assessment that so far, its not been a VIRUS PANDEMIC. But I maintain there is something that is making certain people quite ill,



This has been the 'fly in the ointment' for me. From the outset I have been convinced that the pandemic is a hoax and 'the virus' is fictitious. However, I have a relative who has been quite seriously affected with recurring physical symptoms since the beginning of the debacle. She also knows people who live in the same general area as she does who have also reported the same recurring physical symptoms. This, of course, was slightly annoying as far as my "I've got it all sussed" attitude was concerned, but ignoring it was just stupid.

This relative is someone who I take seriously and who is not prone to exaggeration or hypochondria. Furthermore, she is or rather was, an 'abductee' and she also believes that the virus and pandemic are a vast hoax. This made me wonder if there is some kind of psychic or spiritual angle to what's going on, whereby those of a certain psychic disposition are being affected in a manner that produces these physical symptoms. I don't have the means to be able to prove this one way or another*, so it remains a theory alongside the possibility that the symptoms are the result of modifications to the local physical environment in order to promote the general perception of a 'virus'. (* Although her symptoms have eased since we gifted her a Shungite pendant.)

Anyway, I agree totally that there is "something that is making certain people quite ill" and it's not just fear or anything else psychosomatic.


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 3, 2021)

For me I am just tired of it.
There is no way to verify any of the numbers, statistics, science, claims for anything connected to the COCO.
Of all the people I know in the flesh only one has 'had it' and he had no symptoms and the COCO was only 'discovered' because the entire family was tested after one of them was tested at work or school, sorry cannot remember which.
He stayed inside for fourteen days and was not re-tested neither were any of the family.
Of all those I know in the flesh who have mentioned the jibjabjob none of them have died.
One had aching arms on jibjabjob one and the skin on her legs and arms came out in itchy blotches. Jibjabjob two didn't affect her in the slightest.
And that is is for in the flesh knowledge.

On the hoof knowledge is I have been visiting two shops since the media broke the COCO story and 'measures were taken'. I have not complied with any of them in any way and have had no sickness or illness.
None of the staff in either establishment has gone off work for anything other than a positive COCO test which they self reported so swinging the lead is likely to play a part in the people going off work.
I know of no-one who has been killed by either COCO or jibjabjob.

Through a good friend who works at the local NHS Emporium I know it has never been under pressure since COCO measures began.
This was backed up by another very good friend who retired in 2019 and stays in contact with the people he used to work with.

What any of this means I have no idea and frankly couldn't care less. I used to but after digging as deep as I can into the existence of viruses and discovering they do not exist everything based upon the assumption they exist falls apart. The idea that vaccines are somehow superior to the mind and body is frankly snake oil territory.

Edit to add.
I only posted this comment as my post count hit the magic 666 number and I know some folks in these parts fret about such things!


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 3, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> So I think there are some people who will be naturally immune if this is true what you linked.


Yes. Can you think of any reasons of why that hypothesis (about the Moderna vaccine) might not be true?

There is no need to use graphene to greatly increase the magnetic field of the spike proteins (I will post the material regarding magnetogenetics/ferritin proteins in the other thread), there are other methods also to accomplish this.

How did the new variants/strains appear in Eastern Europe without travel history? All of a sudden, the B.1.1.7 strain emerged everywhere, where the infected persons had no travel history to the UK.

Covid-19 = avian flu = M. avium + passenger "viruses", "viruses" = mycoplasma pneumoniae (which also has spike proteins)

Let us remember that there was another "sars-cov-2" pandemic in 1915-1917, one year before the spanish flu arrived on the scene in 1918.


----------



## Prolix (Jun 3, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> No virus means the vax is what is doing damage, also means the shedding is horse dung, cos if viruses worked they would not need the vax, the shedding story is IMO to get people who are on the fence to throw the towel in, you know cos if the vaxxed are shedding there is just no hope and we may as well get the vax.



I don't see that. Certainly not the logic (chances are, if you're concerned about shedding or it's on your radar, it's just going to incense you further, not get you to throw in the towel). You're assuming the traditional idea of shedding (shedding "virus"), whereas this relates to shedding of nano tech. I can only speak anecdotally - all IMO - in support of this, but I know unvaccinated people who have experienced symptoms associated with shedding (disrupted menstrual cycles). I also know an alternative healer unable to work with those who've been exposed through shedding.


----------



## Lili Kat (Jun 3, 2021)

It's a tragedy. Despite the fact that we warn it so many times, one is left speechless.

I have a magnetized-antenna familiar with two doses of Pfizer. Check for myself, all the magnetic or not magnetic metals stick to him.


_View: https://odysee.com/@catarsisman:6/MILLONES-DE-PERSONAS-EN-DISTINTAS-PARTES-DEL-MUNDO-MAGNETIZADAS-TRAS-LA-VACUNA---VIDEO-11--:1_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x4T3pwkuLE_


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 3, 2021)

What if the majority of vaccine-induced antibodies does not have neutralizing activity?

The plasmablast response to SARS-CoV-2 mRNA vaccination is dominated by non-neutralizing antibodies and targets both the NTD and the RBD


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 3, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> If this is true, the vaccine is big trouble.


First, there will be another wave perhaps starting in August, which will be blamed on the unvaccinated.

There is a huge number of people who have been vaccinated, and we can only hope that their immune system will handle these spike proteins very well.

Then, my biggest worry is the cross-reacting antibodies (HCoV-OC43 and Sars-Cov-2) (in the fall).

You can't have a great reset and at the same time a successful vaccination campaign. It is either/or.

The great reset will take place if and only if the vaccination program will fail ultimately.


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 3, 2021)

The Wuhan strain had disappeared back in march 2020. Yet, these vaccines were made exactly for this variant. As soon as the trial vaccines program got started (january 2020), the new strain D614G emerged. By march 2020, it already had replaced the Wuhan variant all over the world.

The vaccines cannot deal with the new variants (second generation, B.1.351 and P.1):

https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.03.13.435222v1.full.pdf

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-021-03398-2_reference.pdf

https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.02.14.21251704v1.full.pdf



> However, S-specific Abs that have strongly diminished neutralizaton capacity as a result of their low binding strength to S (e.g., in case of a mismatch between S used as immunogen and S Ag on the target variant), may still be able to suppress virus binding by NABs.



Any new shots (third booster vaccine) will unleash the antigenic sin phenomenon.



> More importantly, vaccination with such new vaccines will first and foremost recall Abs from previous immunization(s) (e.g., due to natural infection or vaccination with first generation vaccines). This phenomenon is known as ‘antigenic sin’ and will result in rapid exposure of variants to mismatched Abs, which, again, will promote selective immune pressure and hence, enhanced propagation and transmission of Ab-resistant variants.


Dr. G.V. Bossche

https://web.archive.org/web/2021040...ine-third-wave-coronavirus-modelling-20328025

The current pandemic/vaccination program is meant to be a rehearsal. M. avium is BSL-3. We know that in the past there were BSL-4 level pandemics at the end of a world age. Had not operation warp speed been unleashed, the world would have been in a much better position to deal with these new challenges. The vaccination program, eventually, will include a supernatural element (after the solar flare event caused by the galactic plasma wave).


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Myrrinda (Jun 3, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> Thank you for the reply. I will try to be a bit clearer, and less triggered.
> 
> I do feel I have added some interesting new info this last week. I have been away, and on my return found some new scientific theories about prions and the spike protein in the "vaccines" and the supposed viral genome sequence. And about prion mis-folding that could turn out to be quite disastrous for us all.
> 
> ...


I read what you write but made a resolution to never comment in this thread again. Here I am... just to let you know. Also thinking it (CV and measures taken by all countries etc) has something to do with earth changes. Thank you for your links! 


Thank you everybody. I'm still here, I just don't want to write so much at the moment.


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 3, 2021)

Did anyone here predict the COCO's appearance prior to December 2019?


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 3, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> I have been following the mycobacterium angle.


Lawrence  Broxmeyer, MD | N.Y. Institute Of Medical Research - Academia.edu



Vagabond said:


> Mareks disease?


Imperfect Vaccination Can Enhance the Transmission of Highly Virulent Pathogens


Vagabond said:


> Could Chinas videos have been this?


Covid-19: propaganda and manipulation, by  Thierry Meyssan


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 3, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> maybe im a bullshitter onlin


No-one is accusing or suggesting such a thing.


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 3, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> i wasnt suggesting you were at all. but some here have suggested my experinces are not real. i think we are beyond that, you and i?


Experiences are all I trust. Let others suggest what they will.


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 3, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Did anyone here predict the COCO's appearance prior to December 2019?







Since the Great Seal is pointing to November 2019 (transit of Mercury), something big was going to occur at that time...


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 3, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> View attachment 10593
> 
> Since the Great Seal is pointing to November 2019 (transit of Mercury), something big was going to occur at that time...
> 
> View attachment 10594


Dear god. Mystic Meg strikes again.


----------



## Tudor (Jun 3, 2021)

I completely share Kd- 755's view. No viruses, no flesh known dead people, no bad vaccine reactions, I am yet to test someone jubajabed with magnet, but a friend of mine told me - no magnetism. Seems like all is fake. I do not know about this spike protein either.
I also think all this shedding bs is partly to give unvaxed a reason to avoid jibajubed people who will also avoid us thus segregate the society even in a better way.


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 3, 2021)

The only reference that I know of, which specifically predicted a pandemic, before December 2019 is this:



> On October 11 2019 a meteoritic bolide (probably fragment of a comet) explodes in a brief flash in Nth East China. We think it probable that this bolide contained embedded within it a monoculture of infective nCoV-2019 virus particles that survived in the interior of the incandescent meteor.


Leading scientist predicted pandemic on November 25th, 2019 - The Cosmic Tusk

On November 25th, 2019, Professor Chandra Wickramasinghe made the following stark warning, weeks before the coronavirus emerged.



> On the basis of this data, there appears to be a prima facie case for expecting new viral strains to emerge over the coming months and so it would be prudent for Public Health Authorities the world over to be vigilant and prepared for any necessary action. We need hardly to be reminded that the spectre of the 1918 devastating influenza pandemic stares us in the face from across a century.



Chandra Wickramasinghe, Current Science, November 25, 2019


----------



## Whitewave (Jun 3, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Did anyone here predict the COCO's appearance prior to December 2019?


Not covid specifically but ever since the Georgia guide stones were erected I've said that an airborne "virus" would be the only way to achieve that level of humanity herd culling.
Wars weren't getting the job done, famines weren't working quickly enough, etc. True genocide would require an air born bioweapon. 
No one ever listens to me though so I've just been the mad conspiracy theorist for decades. 
What's hilarious in a frustrating sort of way is that almost all the people I tried to warn about things I predicted were going to happen are now warning me about conspiracy theories they heard from me years ago.
I just listen to them rant and respond with "you don't say?"


----------



## ThreeSocks (Jun 3, 2021)

Tudor said:


> I also think all this shedding bs is partly to give unvaxed a reason to avoid jibajubed people who will also avoid us thus segregate the society even in a better way.



I second this idea as being very likely. The vaxxed already hate and/or fear the unvaxxed. This gives the unvaxxed reason to be scared too. I don't know how the orchestrators of this could ensure their own survival if a contagious vaccine was let loose.


----------



## pushamaku (Jun 4, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> I find the supreme arrogance of some here worrying.


Can we please ask you to cool off a bit? Perhaps people here simply do not worry as much as you as (i) there is no point in knee-jerk reactions to the latest propaganda and (ii) there is mostly nothing they can do about it anyways so they continue to live their lives wihout additional worries that are useless for the most part. Maybe a bicycle ride or some visit to the woods may help to get you grounded. And if you still insist to research in real time, then take if offline via PM's with @sandokhan and update us once you come to some sort of verifiable conclusion as this is getting rather spammy at this point.


Safranek said:


> For all those who are wondering what exactly this vaccine does from a clinical perspective, here's an enlightening video by a virologist who explains it in layman's terms.
> 
> *Perspectives on the Pandemic | "Blood Clots and Beyond" *
> 
> ...



More on the "spike protein" from Dr. Byram Bridle Professor of Viral Immunology University of Guelph:



Regardless of what's in these vaccines you still have to consent to it, and if you do, then any negative physiological and/or spiritual are simply on you as there have been plenty of "warnings" and those lost in games of power, survival, and fear shall reap what they have sown long before the COCO has started.


----------



## Prolix (Jun 4, 2021)

ThreeSocks said:


> I second this idea as being very likely. The vaxxed already hate and/or fear the unvaxxed. This gives the unvaxxed reason to be scared too. I don't know how the orchestrators of this could ensure their own survival if a contagious vaccine was let loose.


AIUI shedding is an issue two to three days after the second vaccine. After that transmission would need to be by body fluids.


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 4, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> why now? it seems something triggered the move they made.



So far, none of the other researchers have asked this most important question (nor can they answer it). Certainly the technology to accomplish these goals existed even as far back as ten years ago, not to mention the annual flu vaccine as a possible vector of transmission.

Why now? Why not eight years ago, or five years from now? The answer is this: we find ourselves right at the end of a world age (geological, astronomical), where the protective ether and ozone layers cannot insulate our atmosphere, as before, from cometary dust which contains dangerous pathogenic agents.


Circulating SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine Antigen Detected in the Plasma of mRNA-1273 Vaccine Recipients

Circulating SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine Antigen Detected in the Plasma of mRNA-1273 Vaccine Recipients

SARS-CoV-2 spike protein S1 induces fibrin(ogen) resistant to fibrinolysis: Implications for microclot formation in COVID-19

SARS-CoV-2 spike protein S1 induces fibrin(ogen) resistant to fibrinolysis: Implications for microclot formation in COVID-19

Free SARS-CoV-2 Spike Protein S1 Particles May Play a Role in the Pathogenesis of COVID-19 Infection 

Free SARS-CoV-2 Spike Protein S1 Particles May Play a Role in the Pathogenesis of COVID-19 Infection


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 4, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Did anyone here predict the COCO's appearance prior to December 2019?



  Sorry, I find that really funny - someone is always predicting something on here, whether it's a plague of aliens riding a comet or the next reset, blah, blah blah.

A case in point:


sandokhan said:


> The answer is this: we find ourselves right at the end of a world age (geological, astronomical), where the protective ether and ozone layers cannot insulate our atmosphere, as before, from cometary dust which contains dangerous pathogenic agents.



How many times has this been said over the last 100 years? Countless times.

It's so easy to get caught up in all the 'scientific' gobbledegook which sounds soooo scary because that's exactly what it's designed to do. Meanwhile, like in Spain, they increase the price of electricity by 44%, increase VAT to 28%, give all the convicted ETA murderers a free pardon, reopen the pay booths on all the toll roads that were paid for years ago and reduce the speed limits on all the normal ones, etc,. etc., every day the PTBs take away some more human rights and raise the cost of living* because no one is paying attention!*


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 4, 2021)

I have banned @sandokhan  from replying in this thread. He will get his own thread where he can post whatever he wants, and if people want to read it or contribute, they can. He is not able to participate in a meaningful discussion and exchange of arguments, and for a monologue he can use his own thread.

I also want to remind everyone that this thread is an experiment - since it's off-topic to the site. The quality of discussion has went down during the last weeks.

What we want to do in this thread is post data and information to create a better understanding about covid. We don't want to post personal ramblings.


----------



## Akanah (Jun 4, 2021)

Meanwhile many of my family or friends (about 50 people) had corona but weren´t dead. Some of them 
get vaccinated and weren´t also dead. This could you take in your statistics for this thread.


----------



## Akanah (Jun 4, 2021)

What is with the antibiotika-crisis ? In many food-products are to much antibiotika and scienctist have warned about a antibiotika-resistance.
People which take deliberately not antibiotika and are eating healthy food (without chemical substance) maybe had milder symptoms of corona. Myself deliberately had not use antibiotika during diseases and had a milder course of corona.


----------



## ThreeSocks (Jun 4, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> i dont. viral shedding after vaccination is real. and its made problems before



I'm not suggesting shedding isn't real. My knowledge of viruses ends at colds and cold sores. I'm just suggesting that it's a good point of division. They're already terrified of us. Can't hurt to have us terrified too.


----------



## Lili Kat (Jun 5, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Todavía no tengo los enlaces relevantes, pero parece que hay *grafeno * en las vacunas CV, lo que explica la atracción magnética de los recién vacunados. Aparentemente es el metal más ligero y conductor / magnético conocido.
> 
> El óxido de grafeno funcionalizado sirve como un nuevo nano-adyuvante de vacuna para la estimulación robusta de la inmunidad celular - PubMed



I have also read that the inoculated people do not have graphene, they could have the implantation of nanobots made with cadmium arsenide, which is equal to graphene in its properties.

This can be molded in 3D, whereas graphene cannot, it is an atom-thick sheet.

But they are just as strong and magnetic. Cadmium arsenide nanobots generate electricity from the splitting of photons.

While they are under the skin they receive UVB rays that make them self-sufficient batteries. Nanobots are field receptors for low-frequency waves.

These waves are what regulate emotions in the CNS.

They must go to Oxford because this material was developed there and is now used in the pharmaceutical industry. Stanford and Berkeley are also involved.

That is why super-low temperatures are maintained, to keep the material inactive since it reacts to heat by functioning as a superconductor and this can reduce the possibility of fusion in living tissue.


----------



## Silent Bob (Jun 6, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Did anyone here predict the COCO's appearance prior to December 2019?



No, I don't think anyone did specifically. 

However, many did predict the events which are currently happening, i.e. everything to do with 'the new normal' and a reset event of some sort. Max Igan for instance has been talking about 2020 for a number of years now, he did not predict what the event would be, just that it would become very clear that it was being implemented around this time. He kepy talking about 20/20 vision and how all would become clear in 2020, so that's not bad prediction.

For me, I also expected everything that is happening now, as many of us did, but I didn't know when it would all happen, just that it was coming soon! I was talking about a reset of the global economy back in 2010 ish, which would be accompanied by all the 'new normal' things we are seeing now regarding surveillance, less freedom, cash less etc, etc, etc. What I didn't predict was the nature of the event, I was expecting the excuse to be terrorism as they were really ramping up the whole 'Prevent' propaganda campaign, or even a full on third world war to justify this removal of freedoms. I don't know why I never considered that a pandemic would be used until it was happening! 

Still the actual event is really just a distraction for what they always planned, it doesn't ultimately matter whether thay used a pandemic, war/terrorism, alien invasion or asteroid collision as an excuse, it's all the plans being rolled out that we need to worry about the most!


----------



## fabiorem (Jun 6, 2021)

Lili Kat said:


> I have also read that the inoculated people do not have graphene, they could have the implantation of nanobots made with cadmium arsenide, which is equal to graphene in its properties.



Isn't arsenide highly toxic to the blood? This might explain the blood clots. 
The State is literally poisoning the population.


----------



## Tudor (Jun 6, 2021)

Sorry if you consider this a spam, but I have personally tested a freshly jabbed friend with a magnet and it does not stick. Pfizer, first dose 5 days ago. 
I find it really fascinating how many fake videos there are about it. I wonder who and why produces them.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Jun 7, 2021)

Tudor said:


> I completely share Kd- 755's view. No viruses, no flesh known dead people, no bad vaccine reactions, I am yet to test someone jubajabed with magnet, but a friend of mine told me - no magnetism. Seems like all is fake. I do not know about this spike protein either.
> I also think all this shedding bs is partly to give unvaxed a reason to avoid jibajubed people who will also avoid us thus segregate the society even in a better way.


Try this, take a small object like a coin that you know sticks to a magnet and place it approximately half way along your left collarbone, does it stick? Try the right one. I haven't had a any Covid vax and a canadian nickel or my house key sticks to both of my collar bones.


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 7, 2021)

The CORONAVIRUS circus - Page 57 - Cluesforum—Exposing Mass Deception


----------



## Lili Kat (Jun 8, 2021)

fabiorem said:


> Isn't arsenide highly toxic to the blood? This might explain the blood clots.
> The State is literally poisoning the population.



This substance is introduced through PCR, people not vaccinated with PCR carried out have magnetized paranalases, face, forehead, etc. They need that to go directly to the brain, throwing it through the nose is a direct route.

In Spain they are putting it in all vaccines, including children's, epidurals, blood tests, PCR, it seems that it is in all needles.
If you have recently vaccinated children you should check it out. Here the children are magnetized by PCR and vaccines.

It seems that this substance is wrapped in a nano lipid capsule (fat) that protects it, this fat would be dissolved by alcohol (solvent), hence closing the bars, nightlife, hospitality, which is where you drink. If that capsule is destroyed, the macrophages do their job and expel those nano-shit. They say that you cannot drink for two months after injecting the vaccine because "it can lose its effect".

We are now investigating the economic interests of the vaccine industry with the graphene industry. As always the connections are everywhere. GRAPHENE FLAGSHIP´S Executives are executuves too of ASTRAZENECA.

The Turkish Minister of Industry and Technology, Mustafa Varank, reported on Tuesday that Turkish scientists are already working with the nanotechnology company* Nanografi* to develop an intranasal vaccine against the coronavirus, the first in the country.

I think it is nano-graphene, now they are working on intranasal vaccines because it will go directly to the brain. The Turkish company name says it all.

Turquía anuncia el desarrollo de una vacuna intranasal contra el coronavirus


Tudor said:


> Sorry if you consider this a spam, but I have personally tested a freshly jabbed friend with a magnet and it does not stick. Pfizer, first dose 5 days ago.
> I find it really fascinating how many fake videos there are about it. I wonder who and why produces them.



My uncle with the first dose of Pfizer did not magnetize, yes when he put the second. I think the pharmacy would be interested in making fake videos to mix them with the real ones, but personally I can tell you that it is true, the skin rips any metal out of your hands and the magnetic and electric field can be measured. Waite he gets the second dose and checks again. Some people magnetize on the first one. This is really an experiment and nobody knows what they are injecting into their veins.


----------



## Rhayader (Jun 8, 2021)

This looks promising, just in case there is some kind of shedding.. https://prepareforchange.net/2021/05/30/pine-tea-possible-antidote-for-spike-protein-transmission/


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 8, 2021)

I still think the true psy-op is what follows *after* covid. Many people are on the verge of mental breakdown due to the lockdown measures. maybe it will get worse for another year or so, but I think we will see an end to covid during the next years, after which they will install their new world order system, without regional governments, etc.

Maybe they 'vaccinate' 1-2 billion people to severe the connection to their soul, to create mindless bio-robots. Maybe they kill a couple hundred million. But this is not the final goal.

Think about it, how would you react if suddenly there is a 'global' resistance against the covid measures, against all the corrupt governments?

it still needs to get a bit worse, with economies almost collapsing, etc., but this is what will come.

universal basic income
dissolution of all border and nation states
blockchain-based digital world-currency
blockchain-based identitiy verification (mark of the beast)
eco-fascism

The PTB are just waiting long enough until they see that there is enough suffering to destroy the old system. The system all of us actually want to see go. People like us need to be careful not to cheer for the new system. This will be the real slavery, but it will feel like freedom first. Except you need to sign a 'contract' to live in the new system.

You can never get people with fear. Only for some time. The only purpose of fear is to create a temporary shock to the system so that you can install the real 'virus'. Fear is only necessary to deconstruct the old system, to destroy the roots of the past. Such a shock is limited to a couple years.

When covid is over in 1-3 years, people will start to experience a new sense of freedom and feeling alive, and this feeling will be used against them.

When you look at the topic of the 1000-year reign of Christ as discussed by Conspiracy-R-Us and others, and the little season (250 years) of Satan, combine it with a reset in around 1800, and then it becomes likely that the dark ages are going to end very soon. Which means evil will finally lose this war that has been waging for thousands of years on earth. Actually this is why this place exists in the first place, to trap evil, and destroy it (at least according to Zoroastrian thought). Zoroastrianism states that earth was created to eventually destroy evil alltogether. Evil got tricked into accepting the rules of the game, because it thought it could outplay god. This means that once this entire drama is over, there will be no evil anymore. We are so much influenced by mysticistic and esoteric ideas that evil is always necessary that it's difficult to even think about a life without evil, but it's probably the natural state of being.

Is it possible that covid is an unexpected counter-measure by the PTB because they did not expect people to wake up? For the last 20 years, people have been waking up to the truth more and more. If this is the case, the most important short-term goal would be to eliminate the influx of godly energies into the realm, which can be done via separating the soul from the body, since god acts through humans.


----------



## Oracle (Jun 9, 2021)

Apologies if this has already been posted but I happened upon it this morning.



> While the focus has been largely on vaccines, you might have also heard Pfizer is trialling a pill to treat Covid-19. It almost sounds too good to be true. Indeed, the results are very preliminary — but it's a promising approach. Where most antiviral agents we've tried to treat Covid-19 target the inflammatory and immune response resulting from infection, Pfizer's pill directly targets SARS-CoV-2 — the virus itself


Could a simple pill beat Covid-19?


----------



## FAELAGUM (Jun 9, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I still think the true psy-op is what follows *after* covid. Many people are on the verge of mental breakdown due to the lockdown measures. maybe it will get worse for another year or so, but I think we will see an end to covid during the next years, after which they will install their new world order system, without regional governments, etc.
> 
> Maybe they 'vaccinate' 1-2 billion people to severe the connection to their soul, to create mindless bio-robots. Maybe they kill a couple hundred million. But this is not the final goal.
> 
> ...



What sources do you have or do you predict this based on your viewpoint of current events? It seems to me Pres. Trump has the might to stop the blockchain-technocrats attempt to overthrow the dollar with bitcoin. All in all, Pres. Trump and pentagon still have power to ensure the freedoms of our lives for future generations to come. At least two generations. Pres. Trump together with the Pentagon still have thirty years, at least!


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 9, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I still think the true psy-op is what follows *after* covid. Many people are on the verge of mental breakdown due to the lockdown measures. maybe it will get worse for another year or so, but I think we will see an end to covid during the next years, after which they will install their new world order system, without regional governments, etc.
> 
> Maybe they 'vaccinate' 1-2 billion people to severe the connection to their soul, to create mindless bio-robots. Maybe they kill a couple hundred million. But this is not the final goal.
> 
> ...



Whilst I agree with some of this, there is one major factor that.s missing - consent. To bring any of this about will require majority consent, in my opinion. The psy-op element is to facilitate consent.

On another note, the 'new-normal' is being championed and pressed hard by banks and government departments. In Spain it's almost impossible to walk into a bank and be attended unless you have an appointment. Even with that, many banks are only open 2 days a week now. If you can get inside, they will not have any dealings with cash. Government offices are the same - you cannot get inside without an appointment. The internet facilities for making appointments are an abomination with Capcha checks and missing pages. The centre of the town where near I am is now like a ghost town, with abandoned small businesses dotted amongst the closed and barricaded banks - this is what the Plandemic has achieved so far.

Now, to participate in this disgusting mockery of a society, you must have a smartphone, an internet connection and a credit/debit card and you must have the means to pay for them.


----------



## Lili Kat (Jun 10, 2021)

Materials For COVID-19 - Nanografi

So far, no evident treatment or vaccine has been suggested for the treatment of COVID-19 except for some conventionally used medication used to improve the immune system. However, the interesting and surprising properties of chemical compounds, especially nanodrugs can significantly contribute not only to the medicine and pharmaceutics, but they can also emerge is promising solutions to stop the deadly COVID-19 outbreak across the world.
There is a hope that nanoparticles can make a change due to their size and intensified properties induced by the severe increase in surface area to volume ratio. The coronavirus structure reveals similarities with nanoparticles. The idea is nanoscale particles, as small as the virus, can interact with spike proteins or bind to them with the consequent disruption of the viral structure through applying electromagnetic radiation mainly infrared light. The resulting structural destruction can suppress the ability of the virus and its genome to multiply and reproduce within a host.
Nanoparticles can be modified/functionalized to attack a particular or a rage of viruses, bacteria and other pathogens. Considering their size, modified nanoparticles can move through the body in bloodstream without causing problems or disrupting other functions, especially those that engage in human immune system and can remain much longer in the body to detect viruses.     

© 2021 Nanografi Nano Technology.


----------



## Oracle (Jun 12, 2021)

Lili Kat said:


> the virus, can interact with spike proteins or bind to them with the consequent disruption of the viral structure through applying electromagnetic radiation mainly infrared light.


But what else can infra-red disrupt I wonder. Can it also program change in thinking?
Explains to me now why they fitted so called thermometers to shop doors etc early on in the plandemic.
Non-contact Temperature Assessment Devices During COVID-19


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 16, 2021)

Unfortunately I can not verify where these have come from and a tineye search brings no results.

Smell like a fake but reads like their wet dream so i do not know.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jun 18, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> View attachment 10865View attachment 10866View attachment 10867
> 
> Unfortunately I can not verify where these have come from and a tineye search brings no results.
> 
> ...


Where did you come across this?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 18, 2021)

Some positive news for a change; all fines issued on the basis of breaching the Coronavirus lockdown measures in Spain have been declared unconstitutional and cancelled. Furthermore, it has been ruled that the government must reimburse and pay compensation to those people who have been fined and who have actually paid (many didn't.) This 'unconstitutional' ruling will also apply to the attempted enforcement of any future lockdown restrictions (the official 'state of emergency' in Spain ended on the 9th of June, although there are still some 'restrictions***'.) This means that anyone who pays such fines in the future will be doing so *by their own consent*.

*** masks, social distancing, public gatherings, no bars or nightclubs open after 10 or 11pm (location dependant) and others I can't remember.


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 18, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Where did you come across this?


From a telegram group, can't remember which but it turned up here a couple of days later.

IS THIS SECRET MEMO A SUPER SCREW-UP BY THE BRITISH COVID CRIMINALS?! |


----------



## Safranek (Jun 18, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> View attachment 10865View attachment 10866View attachment 10867
> 
> Unfortunately I can not verify where these have come from and a tineye search brings no results.
> 
> ...



I checked the sender and the recipients:

*Neil Morris Ferguson* OBE FMedSci (born 1968) is a British epidemiologist[3] and professor of mathematical biology, who specialises in the patterns of spread of infectious disease in humans and animals. He is the director of the Jameel Institute for Disease and Emergency Analytics (J-IDEA), director of the MRC Centre for Global Infectious Disease Analysis, and head of the Department of Infectious Disease Epidemiology in the School of Public Health and Vice-Dean for Academic Development in the Faculty of Medicine, all at Imperial College London.


*Frank Atherton* is a British physician who is the Chief Medical Officer for Wales.[1][2

*Sir Michael Oliver McBride* is a consultant physician and medical officer from Northern Ireland who has served as the Chief Medical Officer for Northern Ireland

*Susan Fiona Michie* (born June 1955) is a British academic, clinical psychologist, and professor of Health Psychology, director of The Centre for Behaviour Change[1] and head of The Health Psychology Research Group,[2] all at University College London. She is also an advisor to the British Government via the SAGE advisory group[3][4] on matters concerning behavioural compliance with government regulations during the COVID-19 pandemic.

*Dr Gregor Ian Smith* is a Scottish general practitioner (GP), who has been the Chief Medical Officer for Scotland.

National Health Action Party member *Dr Richard Taylor *

This guy is a real piece of work (I'm sure they ALL are). Check this short interview with him which seems completely in line with the contents of the letter, though its a week before it:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCaSZP1siSQ_


*Sir Patrick John Thompson Vallance* FRS FMedSci FRCP (born 17 March 1960)[1] is a British physician, scientist, and clinical pharmacologist who has worked in both academia and industry. He has served as the Chief Scientific Adviser to the Government of the United Kingdom since March 2018.

*Jonathan Stafford Nguyen Van-Tam* MBE (born 2 February 1964)[4] is a British healthcare professional specialising in influenza, including its epidemiology, transmission, vaccinology, antiviral drugs and pandemic preparedness. After hospital work he was involved variously as a university lecturer and within the pharmaceutical industry. Van-Tam has been a Deputy Chief Medical Officer for England since 2 October 2017. As of 2021, he is one of two deputies.[7]

*Christopher John MacRae Whitty* CB FRCP FFPH FMedSci  (born 21 April 1966) is a British physician and epidemiologist who serves as the Chief Medical Officer for England (CMO), Chief Medical Adviser to the UK Government, Chief Scientific Adviser (CSA) to the Department of Health and Social Care, Head of the National Institute for Health Research (NIHR) and Gresham Professor of Physic.[1][2] He was also the Acting Government Chief Scientific Adviser from 2017 to 2018.

Since March 2020, Whitty has played a key role in the response to the COVID-19 pandemic in the United Kingdom, alongside Government Chief Scientific Adviser Sir Patrick Vallance.[3]

So there you have it. A short list of people at the top of the UK Health institutions taking their orders from TPTB via SAGE. All of them are a part of the SAGE 'team'.

Conclusion;

Even if the document is not real, it very closely reflects the true attitude of the SAGE team and if it is real, then I would not want to live in the UK at present with these absolute psychopaths in charge.


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 18, 2021)

Safranek said:


> I checked the sender and the recipients:
> 
> *Neil Morris Ferguson* OBE FMedSci (born 1968) is a British epidemiologist[3] and professor of mathematical biology, who specialises in the patterns of spread of infectious disease in humans and animals. He is the director of the Jameel Institute for Disease and Emergency Analytics (J-IDEA), director of the MRC Centre for Global Infectious Disease Analysis, and head of the Department of Infectious Disease Epidemiology in the School of Public Health and Vice-Dean for Academic Development in the Faculty of Medicine, all at Imperial College London.
> 
> ...



From the comments in the link above.

ian says:
Whilst I can’t imagine Fergusson writing this, it is possibly some sort of psy-op. It is, I believe, far too well composed and on board with their nut case plans to be a spoof. The mentioning of Kalergi, and the hay fever thing, along with it being supposedly written by Fergusson, seems to point to it being fake.

Possibly the mistakes are to allow them to reject it as fake, and laugh it off. Despite being true apart from these little inclusions.

I would put nothing past them and it sounds like we are in for a tightening of the screws.

I would tend to agree with this, the mention of the Kalergi plan Kalergi Plan - Wikipedia, has really put me off though and leads me to think guilty by association type op.

The Kalergi plan is Alex Jones level conspiracy type stuff, although nothing really surprises me anymore.

If i play fantasy football for a minute, this would be the list of the top perps of the covid psy ops.

Susan Michie is the real scary one here.

Susan Michie - Wikipedia

We also have a mention of the political charity, Common Purpose, which is a very funny thing to name such an entity, mistake or more mockery.

Common purpose - Wikipedia

Common Purpose UK - Wikipedia


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 21, 2021)

More positive news: yesterday the Supreme Tribunal of Spain declared the enforcement of PCR Tests to be illegal. Also companies cannot force their employees to take a PCR Test as this too has been declared illegal. From now on PCR Tests require the consent of the 'victim' and must also be medically prescribed by a doctor (i.e. by means of a 'prescription'.)

Also, from the 26th June, masks are no longer compulsory in open air public places.

Little by little...


----------



## matematik (Jun 22, 2021)

I've heard about scamdemic restrictions and fines being overturned in other European countries as well. Unfortunately I get the sense the opposite is happening in the UK, the restrictions are about to be ramped up even more not overturned. I can't imagine any court here challenging or overturning the restrictions, just won't happen.


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 22, 2021)

Last Friday at the Eden Project Cornwall. A G7 meet up.
What does it take for people to accept they have been COCO conned?






If you can ignore the photoshopping.
(Van Der Leydens missing shadow)​


----------



## freygeist (Jun 23, 2021)

I guess everybody on this forum understands, that a system who forces children to wear those masks, is pure evil. But for all those still sleeping and denying the damaging effects of wearing the mask and breathing your own used air over and over again, there is now a study from german doctors that proves masks are harmful. This isn't really a surprise for a normal thinking person, but maybe some people in your family, friends or colleagues, who yet fail to understand what is going on here, will listen to this:

Is a Mask That Covers the Mouth and Nose Free from Undesirable Side Effects in Everyday Use and Free of Potential Hazards?

There is also a video, but it's all in german:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9yFF6Y32L0&t=93s_


----------



## matematik (Jun 23, 2021)

I find it odd how no one seems to have any qualms about referring to the "British variant", yet so called "variants" in India or other countries have to be referred to with Greek numerals or some other euphemism because to name the country would be "racist".

Yet reporters and government officials all over the world seem to have no problem with saying "the British strain is dominant in this or that country". Yet to refer to say the "Chinese virus" or now even the "Indian variant" (that now has to be called "Delta") is considered completely unacceptable.

There seems to be an agenda to create a mental link between this scamdemic and Britain. Likewise the Greek numeral they've ascribed to the "British strain", (that no one ever uses) is "Alpha".  This in itself creates the impression that the "British strain" is the main one, or even that it originated in Britain entirely. I can't see that this is a coincidence or anything other than deliberate. They are definitely playing geo-politics and divide and conquer with these so called "variants".

The obsession with referring to the "British variant" is also causing many countries in Europe and around the world to close off travel and flights specifically to Britain because there is a belief that this country is riddled with "the virus".


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 23, 2021)

Who are you? Who who?







Source


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 23, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> (Van Der Leydens missing shadow)


You missed the shadow! It's behind the Japanese guy


----------



## matematik (Jun 23, 2021)

I read that Russia has now made vaccination compulsory for people working in customer facing roles, and Hungary has already vaccinated most people and implemented vaccine passports, banning the non-vaccinated from attending many events. So much for Putin and Orban being anti-NWO freedom fighters, they are enthusiastically leading this agenda.


----------



## CBRadio (Jun 24, 2021)

matematik said:


> I read that Russia has now made vaccination compulsory for people working in customer facing roles, and Hungary has already vaccinated most people and implemented vaccine passports, banning the non-vaccinated from attending many events. So much for Putin and Orban being anti-NWO freedom fighters, they are enthusiastically leading this agenda.


Coronavirus - Hungary travel advice - GOV.UK​

Coronavirus - Hungary travel advice
The Hungarian authorities have confirmed that all people resident in *Hungary* are eligible for *vaccination*, even those unable to register for a TAJ number. The Medicines and Healthcare Products...

Being 'eligible' for a thing doesn't sound like being forced to accept it. How is the situation in Hungary different from that in the UK?


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 24, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Last Friday at the Eden Project Cornwall. A G7 meet up.
> What does it take for people to accept they have been COCO conned?
> View attachment 10935
> View attachment 10936
> ...


I wonder who(excuse the pun) is the head of that corporation.


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 24, 2021)

PLAN FOR USING VACCINES AS  BIOWEAPONS TO CAUSE A CYTOKINE STORM, AUTOMIMMUNE DISEASE OUTLINED IN A WHO MEMO IN 1972 SEEMS TO BE CONFIRMED BY NORWEGIAN, GRIEFSWALD RESEARCHERS


----------



## matematik (Jun 24, 2021)

CBRadio said:


> Coronavirus - Hungary travel advice - GOV.UK​
> 
> Coronavirus - Hungary travel advice
> The Hungarian authorities have confirmed that all people resident in *Hungary* are eligible for *vaccination*, even those unable to register for a TAJ number. The Medicines and Healthcare Products...
> ...





CBRadio said:


> Coronavirus - Hungary travel advice - GOV.UK​
> 
> Coronavirus - Hungary travel advice
> The Hungarian authorities have confirmed that all people resident in *Hungary* are eligible for *vaccination*, even those unable to register for a TAJ number. The Medicines and Healthcare Products...
> ...



It's Russia that's made vaccination compulsory for people in certain occupations. I don't think Hungary has, but they're pushing ahead strongly with vaccine passports and have created a two-tier situation where the unvaccinated can't go certain places and attend certain events. The Hungarian government has also been recognising other country's vaccine passports, like Kazakhstan's for instance. No surprise Kazakhstan is already well onboard with this agenda considering Astana (now called Nur-Sultan) is a new city absolutely covered in masonic and illuminati symbolism. The place looks like it's intended to be the capital of the NWO.

Hungary Becomes First Country in EU to Recognize Kazakhstan's Vaccination Passports - The Astana Times


----------



## matematik (Jun 28, 2021)

Merkel and Macron are now attempting to get the EU to formally ban British citizens from entering. The anti-British agenda in Europe is really accelerating at quite a pace now. I can't imagine many other nationalities would ever be singled out like this. Germany's openly discriminatory attitude towards the British based on very cursory grounds reminds me of the THIRD REICH.

Germans have always disliked the British though. I've heard several Germans say that English is an "easy language", or "the easiest language" because it doesn't have a case system like German. They say it in a passive-aggressive way implying that the British are stupid and low IQ because English is not as grammatically complex as German, I think that sums their arrogant and supremacist attitude up.

A lot of British people naively believe that other countries are going to resume international travel with Britain in a few months at most, the reality is there's a strong possibility that most British people will never travel abroad again. Most other countries hate Britain, especially Europe, and now with Brexit and the cover of "Covid variants" they are now free to show their true colours.

Angela Merkel bids to BAN British tourists from the EU


----------



## Lili Kat (Jun 30, 2021)

_View: https://odysee.com/@Docuteca:5/GRAFENO-EN-VIAL-PFIZER0:6_


----------



## Lili Kat (Jul 1, 2021)

​
_View: https://odysee.com/@Docuteca:5/GRAPHENE-OXIDE:2_​TOXICITY AND CYTOTOXICITY OF GRAPHENE OXIDE - DOCUMENTATION July 1st, 2021​
• Graphene Oxide Touches Blood: In Vivo Interactions of Bio-Coronated 2D Materials
• Toxicity of graphene-family nanoparticles: a general review of the origins and mechanisms
• Graphene Nanomaterials: Synthesis, Biocompatibility, and Cytotoxicity
• Manufacturers have been using nanotechnology-derived graphene in face masks — now there are safety concerns
• nanografi- graphene
• Astrazeneca executives are also members of the Graphene Flagship
• n-FasT Fast-PCR Covid Test Kit with Graphene
• GRAPHENE MASKS
• Intranasal vaccination
• Graphene oxide on the brain


----------



## Oracle (Jul 2, 2021)

To add to your list;

In this study, we present a detailed characterization for the magnetic properties of GO. The aim is not to draw conclusive picture about magnetic properties in GO or reduced GO, but rather to draw the much more attention to the pronounced paramagnetic properties of GO.
The pure paramagnetism in graphene oxide

More graphene articles
MaterialsToday

The nano tech can self power from elements within the body, for example urea in the bladder
Enzyme-powered nanorobots behave like a swarm - Materials Today


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 2, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> well. insane. i also saw a thread about the suez ship on reddit with a poster making this point,
> 
> *"murphy212 9 points 1 day ago
> 
> ...



I just read an article which discusses Brett Weinstein and the censorship he is experiencing from speaking out against the dangers of the vaccine. Here is the video of him interviewing the inventor of mRNA (this video may be posted elsewhere on this site, but I'm including it just in case some folks aren't familiar with him):


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&v=Du2wm5nhTXY_


Anyway, I thought it was interesting that he attended Evergreen State College in Washington State. So not only do we have that word Evergreen again, but we have Washington state... the state where the first "Covid death" occurred in the US, as mentioned in this post from a few months back. And interestingly, his "being run out of Evergreen State" due to "woke" madness was what spurred him to create his DarkHorse podcast in the first place. Coincidence? Or more evidence that Weinstein, Dr. Malone, the spike protein narrative, and censorship of opposing opinions are all just components of the psy-op circus theatre that is "Covid-19"? (my husband would say I'm reading too much into symbolism, but I'm going with the latter )

Here is the article, which started out as an interesting read but then quickly had me rolling my eyes: Censorship Kills


----------



## Oracle (Jul 4, 2021)

I've investigated a little bit further from my Paramagnetic link above and I think I have found why only some people are showing magnetic properties since their vaccination.
Feromagnetism ( that which attracts the metals) in graphene, has been determined to be caused by impurities  in the crystal thought to have been contaminated during the growing process of the crystal.
As this is a contamination rather than an intrinsic part of the crystal, most of the graphene introduced in the vaccine will be pure which would mean only people with some contamination in theirs would present the magnetic properties we have seen.

I am having trouble posting this morning so am writing this in small sections and will edit in the rest of what I want to say as I go.

 Contaminated clusters tend to form at the folds or bends of the material.
This then perhaps explains the appearance of the "nanoscoped" images of the vaccine shown in This link (which I highly encourage people to read).





Also see This link

Now, paramagnetic observations only occur on the application of *an externally applied electromagnetic field *.
Learn about paramagnetism

How this paramagnetic  quality of graphene is intended to be used in our bodies I don't know but hopefully this will help people's understanding in their research.
I have zero chemistry background so reading this material is a struggle for me and I'm not going to pursue it any further. I sincerely hope members who do have, will take up the torch on this aspect of graphene magnetism and find what it's intended purpose might be.


----------



## Clown Of God (Jul 4, 2021)

Speculating here. The push to the point of forcing people to taket the jab is strong in many regions.I se Merkel running around encouraging people to get vaxxed.In Croatia the goverment encourages employers to fire their employees if they som not get vaxxed.

This is insane and it would seem that the insane globalists are not content with the amount of People running to get jabbed...but resort to straight Up blatant for all who doubts to see medical tyranny in its purest form.

Im wondering if it is possible at all to get a real global picture of how many are refusing.Because the propaganda is in full swing..with shaming..with fearmongering...group pressure etc..all sorts of methods to make People succumb...


----------



## Silent Bob (Jul 7, 2021)

They're at it again with that number 33

'Another 33 Covid deaths were also registered overnight'

UK Covid cases hit highest level since JANUARY as deaths double to 33

They're preparing to lock us down again before they even lift the restrictions, nothing new there then!


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 8, 2021)

https://twitter.com/ZubyMusic/status/1412012537986568193
















This describes me.
https://twitter.com/TheFreds/status/1412895951438630913/photo/1


----------



## Safranek (Jul 8, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> as deaths double to 33



I love how they try to get these numbers in at all cost. 

So by that we have to assume that the death count before the 'doubling' was *16.5 deaths*.


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 8, 2021)

Try not to laugh!
https://twitter.com/Elanders_Voice/status/1409791544140472322


> Caught out by the cameras. Not realising until too late they were already being filmed, watch them rush to put on their protective masks. It’s for your own safety.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 8, 2021)

Safranek said:


> So by that we have to assume that the death count before the 'doubling' was *16.5 deaths*.



I know many people who appear to be halfway there.


----------



## matematik (Jul 9, 2021)

I've noticed lately there's been a lot of talk in the UK of workforce shortages, like shortages of tens of thousands of HGV drivers, huge shortages of staff in the hospitality sector, construction sector, health care, etc.

This is mostly being blamed on Brexit, but it makes me wonder if these sudden workforce shortages are the result of the depopulation agenda in action.


----------



## fega72 (Jul 9, 2021)

matematik said:


> I've noticed lately there's been a lot of talk in the UK of workforce shortages, like shortages of tens of thousands of HGV drivers, huge shortages of staff in the hospitality sector, construction sector, health care, etc.
> 
> This is mostly being blamed on Brexit, but it makes me wonder if these sudden workforce shortages are the result of the depopulation agenda in action.


I think the main reason is for workforce shortages is the testing. Basically they are banning the workers from work. 
The second thing is lots of people get used to stay at home on government's money.
The depopulation is just ahead of us...


----------



## fabiorem (Jul 10, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> PLAN FOR USING VACCINES AS  BIOWEAPONS TO CAUSE A CYTOKINE STORM, AUTOMIMMUNE DISEASE OUTLINED IN A WHO MEMO IN 1972 SEEMS TO BE CONFIRMED BY NORWEGIAN, GRIEFSWALD RESEARCHERS




Cytokine storm... why does this looks like an invasion?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jul 10, 2021)

I wish they would depopulate


----------



## matematik (Jul 10, 2021)

I have a feeling that England's success in the Euros may be rigged to give the government another excuse to impose a new lockdown before the supposed 19th July end of restrictions.

The mass gatherings to watch the matches in pubs, etc and the celebrations when England win will be blamed for a claimed huge rise in case numbers and the 19th July reopening will be cancelled after all. Something about England's success in this tournament strikes me as planned and ritualistic in my opinion.


----------



## Citezenship (Jul 11, 2021)

fabiorem said:


> Cytokine storm... why does this looks like an invasion?


Coming from the central planners of hostile takeovers i doubt they know any other way.


matematik said:


> I have a feeling that England's success in the Euros may be rigged to give the government another excuse to impose a new lockdown before the supposed 19th July end of restrictions.
> 
> The mass gatherings to watch the matches in pubs, etc and the celebrations when England win will be blamed for a claimed huge rise in case numbers and the 19th July reopening will be cancelled after all. Something about England's success in this tournament strikes me as planned and ritualistic in my opinion.


Last time we won the rigged game was 66, oh my!


----------



## feralimal (Jul 11, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Last time we won the rigged game was 66, oh my!


55 years ago.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 11, 2021)

"An Early Warning Cartoon" from 1930...

​

Captions read: "How to Take Over the World, This is Their Plan"; "Introduce a Weaponised Influenza"; "Flood Newspapers and Radio with Death"; "Shut Down Shops and Churches"; "Use Law Enforcement To Stifle Dissent"; "Parade The Sick And the Dead"; "Inject a Vaccine To Sterilise The Work shy and Euthanize the Old"; "the People who Own the Banks now owns the hospitals. This is Their Plan To Own YOU."

If it's genuine it's remarkable. If it's a forgery, it's very well done.


----------



## Prolix (Jul 11, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> If it's a forgery, it's very well done.


Definitely a forgery. The "projection" is designed to age it up and make it appear authentically of that period.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 11, 2021)

Prolix said:


> Definitely a forgery. The "projection" is designed to age it up and make it appear authentically of that period.



Using deception to combat deception... I approve. Much more effort appears to have gone into proving it a fake than producing it.


----------



## Magnetic (Jul 11, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> "An Early Warning Cartoon" from 1930...
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



This video should have hundreds of comments, but has a measly 2 likes.  We have all seen the scripted nature of the pandemic, and we know the powers that be are prone to repeat their winning formula's ad nauseam.


----------



## Citezenship (Jul 11, 2021)

feralimal said:


> 55 years ago.


Today is 7,11 as well, big opportunity for false flag.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jul 11, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> "An Early Warning Cartoon" from 1930...
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



Where did you find this? There's no context given on YouTube as to where it originated.


----------



## Silent Bob (Jul 11, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Where did you find this? There's no context given on YouTube as to where it originated.



I think this is a modern made fake, but it reminded me of a genuine one that looked a lot like this but was a warning against communism. So, I has a look for the one I remember but couldn't find it - I did however find this little gem from 1948, the same year Orwell wrote 1984 of course! That other cartoon is probably to distract us from ones like this.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El7qgQXd-xs_


----------



## matematik (Jul 11, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Today is 7,11 as well, big opportunity for false flag.



The way the match panned out doesn't make me any less inclined to think it was stage managed and the outcome rigged, although I did think that the outcome would be in England's favour this time and that the celebrations would be used as the excuse for a new lockdown. Although the mass gatherings in pubs, etc, to watch the matches probably already gives them ample excuse for a lockdown any way.

I think it's probably an exercise in totally demoralising the English proletariat post-Brexit, in the way that England was on the brink of winning at various points of the match, even looking like they would win on penalties at one point but still losing after all. If the intention is demoralisation then England's lose couldn't have happened any more perfectly.


----------



## fabiorem (Jul 12, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> This video should have hundreds of comments, but has a measly 2 likes.  We have all seen the scripted nature of the pandemic, and we know the powers that be are prone to repeat their winning formula's ad nauseam.




The amount of hateful totalitarian speech I'm seeing in the internet these days, related to the fraudemic, is unprecedented in the history of the internet. There are people literally asking for state-sponsored death shot squads in the streets. If you tell anyone outside of this forum you don't took the vax they will likely try to crucify you, in a very irrational way. This people was two years ago screaming "my body, my rules", and now are screaming "your body, their rules", right in your face.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 12, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Where did you find this? There's no context given on YouTube as to where it originated.



It turned up on a Telegram channel with Spanish subtitles, then I hunted it down on YT.

TBH, I know what the 'experts' say about it, but I would have expected it to be better quality if it was a forgery - for instance, not skewed at an angle. The text titles are integrated very well and must be newly created even if the backgrounds come from a genuine cartoon. Let's not forget that The Spanish Flu episode of 1917-23 could have inspired such a cartoon in 1930 as the scientific types were still mucking about with it even then and making headlines with their findings.


----------



## Prolix (Jul 12, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> It turned up on a Telegram channel with Spanish subtitles, then I hunted it down on YT.
> 
> TBH, I know what the 'experts' say about it, but I would have expected it to be better quality if it was a forgery - for instance, not skewed at an angle. The text titles are integrated very well and must be newly created even if the backgrounds come from a genuine cartoon. Let's not forget that The Spanish Flu episode of 1917-23 could have inspired such a cartoon in 1930 as the scientific types were still mucking about with it even then and making headlines with their findings.


I immediately thought it looked suspect for the reason you suggest (the poor quality has been overdone IMO). I only looked up the “experts” (who are, sometimes, right) after I’d prepared my reply.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 12, 2021)

Prolix said:


> I immediately thought it looked suspect for the reason you suggest (the poor quality has been overdone IMO). I only looked up the “experts” (who are, sometimes, right) after I’d prepared my reply.



I'm not saying it is genuine, I was just offering some different points of view for consideration.


----------



## matematik (Jul 12, 2021)

I find it irritating when people against the lockdowns say "the virus has a 99.9% survival rate", because that is acknowledging the existence of "the virus" and playing straight into the agenda basically.

Also, I was thinking why the British government are planning to end all restrictions on 19th July, because it seems inconsistent with everything they've done so far, and I wonder if it's because they want all these restrictions to become voluntary and imposed by social pressure and businesses doing it by choice rather than by law and the threat of fines.


----------



## fabiorem (Jul 12, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I'm not saying it is genuine, I was just offering some different points of view for consideration.




I believe the cartoon is genuine, but the text is not. The word "weaponized" was not used back then.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jul 12, 2021)

Leaked Docs On Permament Lockdown of UK in 3 weeks!


----------



## Safranek (Jul 12, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Leaked Docs On Permament Lockdown of UK in 3 weeks!



This was posted and discussed from this post in case anyone missed it:

Coronavirus: Possible Reset


----------



## matematik (Jul 12, 2021)

I also wonder if the reason BoZo is apparently lifting the restrictions on 19th July is to give other countries an excuse to ban all travel with the UK and essentially make this country a pariah nation with its citizens not allowed to leave.


----------



## fega72 (Jul 12, 2021)

matematik said:


> I find it irritating when people against the lockdowns say "the virus has a 99.9% survival rate", because that is acknowledging the existence of "the virus" and playing straight into the agenda basically.
> 
> Also, I was thinking why the British government are planning to end all restrictions on 19th July, because it seems inconsistent with everything they've done so far, and I wonder if it's because they want all these restrictions to become voluntary and imposed by social pressure and businesses doing it by choice rather than by law and the threat of fines.


The British government will end all the restrictions to prove the necessity of the next lockdown.


----------



## Silent Bob (Jul 12, 2021)

matematik said:


> I find it irritating when people against the lockdowns say "the virus has a 99.9% survival rate", because that is acknowledging the existence of "the virus" and playing straight into the agenda basically.
> 
> Also, I was thinking why the British government are planning to end all restrictions on 19th July, because it seems inconsistent with everything they've done so far, and I wonder if it's because they want all these restrictions to become voluntary and imposed by social pressure and businesses doing it by choice rather than by law and the threat of fines.



Totally consistent with their actions so far if you think about it. Last year, they started to ease restrictions in May before opening the pubs in July. Then the 'trade off' for the pubs and shops fully re-opening was to make masks mandatory, prior to this 'lifting' of restirctions masks weren't compulsory. They even admitted that masks didn't really work, but that it was comforting for those who were scared to go back out so they did it to help revive the economy.... Masks were made mandatory end of July after we had a few weeks of fewer restrictions, although social distancing never dissapeared. Then in August/Sept they started introducing more restrictions as flu season approached, rule of 6 and local lock downs over 3 tiers. October saw most regions raised to tier 3, before November saw us back in full lockdown to 'save Christmas'. They promised to lift restrictions for 5 days after Christmas as a reward for locking down in November, and then changed their minds as we'd all kill our grannies. Then the lockdown was re-imposed in Jan and began to be gradually lifted from May and here we are again in July with the promise of freedom day again.

So, despite the experimental genetic therapy being dished out, the same scenario is being played. Gradual lifting of restrictions to key people hanging on, before a few weeks of almost freedom to placate people, then a new reason to lock back down. The new variant will really get going once we hit flu season from Sept onwards just like last year and we'll be fully locked down again - it would be irresponsible not to 

The plan of course is various states of lockdown for 4 or 5 years whilst we implement the great reset, but even the most brain washed sheep might have protested had we announced a 4 - 5 year lockdown last march  The totalitarian tip toe describes this technique quite well, take baby steps or more people will oppose you.


----------



## matematik (Jul 13, 2021)

Macron has announced that "vaccine passports" will be mandatory to go to bars, restaurants and nightclubs in France. I think the dominos are really starting to fall on this. So far there's been a lot of resistance to this in the UK, but continental Europeans seem to be much more accepting of this type of authoritarianism it seems to me.

Problem is now France has done it, this will soften public opinion in the UK on the issue as the proles will think if France/Europe has done it it can't be so bad.

Macron announces Covid vaccination passes for bars and restaurants


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 13, 2021)

fabiorem said:


> The word "weaponized" was not used back then.



Presumably then you can enlighten us as to exactly when it was first used and by whom?


----------



## fabiorem (Jul 13, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Presumably then you can enlighten us as to exactly when it was first used and by whom?




I read it was first used in the 1950's, but I don't have the link here anymore. It is a cold war word.


----------



## Silent Bob (Jul 13, 2021)

fabiorem said:


> I read it was first used in the 1950's, but I don't have the link here anymore. It is a cold war word.



Here you go 

Everything Is Weaponized Now. This Is a Good Sign for Peace.

_Weaponize_ originated as technical jargon in the U.S. military. At the onset of the Cold War, scientists _weaponized_ rockets, fitting them with nuclear material and equipping them for launch. The _Oxford English Dictionary_ first attests _weaponize_ in 1957, citing the controversial aerospace pioneer Wernher von Braun, who used the neologism in the _New York Times _with respect to ballistic missiles. That same year, _Aviation Week _wrote of _weaponization _as “the latest of the coined words by missile scientists.”


----------



## Clown Of God (Jul 14, 2021)

It will be full blown satanic if this medical tyranny succeeds and the state of the world goes from mad to insane.
It seems there are certain lines that the real Kahunas (Controllers/Gods or whatever the term) are not allowing to be crossed.Spiritual corruption to the point where humanity is/has managed to turn life to enmity is one.
Secondly, when elitistic (mighty men,men of renown) wish to play God and thereby challenge God in messing with Gods creation.A proper reset will undoubtedly be unleashed then in the near future.


----------



## luddite (Jul 14, 2021)

Refreshing to see real comments on a article full of lies.

Sydney woman who caught Covid after Joh Bailey hair cut reveals symptoms


----------



## fabiorem (Jul 14, 2021)

THE TROJAN HIDDEN IN THE “VACCINE” COULD BE THE PRION

How to protect against prions?


----------



## fega72 (Jul 14, 2021)

fabiorem said:


> THE TROJAN HIDDEN IN THE “VACCINE” COULD BE THE PRION
> 
> How to protect against prions?


1, Don't get the vaccine,
2, Make love only with unvaccinated people,
3, Do not practice cannibalism,
4, Do not to exchange bodily fluids with vaccinated people


----------



## luddite (Jul 14, 2021)

fega72 said:


> 1, Don't get the vaccine,


Good advice.



fega72 said:


> Make love only with unvaccinated people,


Can we make hate with them?



fega72 said:


> 3, Do not practice cannibalism,


I'm sure no one is doing this.



fega72 said:


> 4, Do not to exchange bodily fluids with vaccinated people


Shaking hands exchanges sweat...is that included?


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jul 14, 2021)

fega72 said:


> 1, Don't get the vaccine,
> 2, Make love only with unvaccinated people,
> 3, Do not practice cannibalism,
> 4, Do not to exchange bodily fluids with vaccinated people


5. Stay 2 metres apart and wear a face mask


----------



## fega72 (Jul 14, 2021)

luddite said:


> Good advice.
> 
> 
> Can we make hate with them?
> ...


1, thanks
2, you can do whatever you want to do 
3, I'm not 100% sure about that...
4, I'm not an expert. Hand shaking is fine with me.


E.Bearclaw said:


> 5. Stay 2 metres apart and wear a face mask


or better to wear 2-3 face masks - just in case


----------



## fabiorem (Jul 14, 2021)

fega72 said:


> 1, Don't get the vaccine,
> 2, Make love only with unvaccinated people,
> 3, Do not practice cannibalism,
> 4, Do not to exchange bodily fluids with vaccinated people




What if I enter a elevator and some vaccinated sneezes? 
We all know the masks dont work. Maybe use a gas mask? 
Prions seems to be very serious, they are resistant to most treatments.


----------



## fega72 (Jul 14, 2021)

fabiorem said:


> What if I enter a elevator and some vaccinated sneezes?
> We all know the masks dont work. Maybe use a gas mask?
> Prions seems to be very serious, they are resistant to most treatments.


Prions are not resistant to most treatment, prions are resistant to all treatment. 
*"Prion diseases* are usually rapidly progressive and always *fatal*."
Prions are not gas, don't tell me you are seriously thinking about wearing a gas mask in elevators. 
There is a way to test prion diseases, the only problem is the test performed after death. (better not to have this test in my opinion):
"The only way to confirm a diagnosis of prion disease is through a brain biopsy performed after death."

Don't worry about other people, keep your immune system in good condition - like not washing your hand in every 20 seconds...
Enjoy your life, eat healthy, relax...


----------



## Citezenship (Jul 14, 2021)

fabiorem said:


> Prions seems to be very serious, they are resistant to most treatments.


I am going to chime in here with some thoughts and feelings, not facts, my own perspective and nothing more.

I think it is all bollocks, no covid, no prions, no shedding.

My reasons for this are, we should all be suffering from the same symptoms if anyone of these things were "real".

We are not, when I say we I mean me and my immediate circle of friends and acquaintances, nothing, nada, some have had the vax, I have not but I have been around those that have and I do have not had any side effects, none of them can stick bits of metal to their arms or have regions illuminate under a UV light.

If i look back to my original feeling about the whole mess then I maintain that it is merely a financial shakedown, government contracts always are.

This is not to say that there have not been fringe benefits for those running the scam, there have been many, the wide scale euthanasia of old folks through a combination NDA's and drugs like Midazolam, i also think that this is a furthering of policy's that were designed a long time ago but got rumbled and could not be implemented such as the mendaciously named Liverpool Care Pathway, which used the same method and the same drug as the described above.

Another part of this op is the gathering of mass amounts of data of who under the right circumstances will be a willing useful idiot and who will put up some resistance, to, I think the real elephant in the room and that is the climate agenda, the only way for the climate plans to come to fruition is through population reduction unless some type of clean energy is discovered but I doubt it because the energy sectors have almost complete monopoly over the fiefdoms.

Another thing that has come about is the building of the legend of the new religion of scientism, with all the old public shaming techniques of the old world brought in to the new, trust the science and not your own instincts, our instincts are still very strong and even in the folks that wear a mask, when they look at me without one they can not keep eye contact for more than a fraction of a second because contrary to what the programming is saying their body is still saying no, this can also be seen and observed by putting a camera anywhere near a testing or vaccination center, the desire to not be filmed is because they know they are doing something very bad but yet are so out of touch with their own bodies that they just can't hear it.

Sorry for there not being any solutions within this as I do not know what to do other than to try to not to take part and get caught in the trap of fear.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jul 14, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> I am going to chime in here with some thoughts and feelings, not facts, my own perspective and nothing more.
> 
> I think it is all bollocks, no covid, no prions, no shedding.
> 
> ...


This is the age where we come into our power, taking it back from the energy thieves. The first step is to let go of our fear. When we discover as a collective the power and calming effects of daily meditation, the parasites will no longer have a food source. We are many, they are few. When we are ready and it is time, we will know what to do. In the meantime do what you must, holding to your personal sovereign values with confidence and trust, and you will find, as I am finding, that the Universe always rewards courage. It is what will completely neutralize their agenda.


----------



## Safranek (Jul 15, 2021)

Pandemic preparedness: the UK government modeled a coronavirus pandemic five years ago but kept the fact secret​Pandemic preparedness: the UK government modeled a coronavirus pandemic five years ago but kept the fact secret

It seems that preparation for this has been going on (at least in the UK) ever since the WEF document containing the LOCK STEP scenario.


----------



## Citezenship (Jul 15, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> I am going to chime in here with some thoughts and feelings, not facts, my own perspective and nothing more.
> 
> I think it is all bollocks, no covid, no prions, no shedding.
> 
> ...


This being said, I am under no illusion that the vax is dangerous, simply because i think tricking the immune system into an immune response is most likely the reason for most of the diseases the modern world has.

For instance when the immune response is triggered in young bodies it can cause all manner of nasties, say if there is a foreign particle in the lungs a heightened response might be to produce the symptoms of asthma, this could even go as far as the poor soul being vaxxed feels a bit tired and the immune response somehow make the patient narcoleptic.

Anyway I am not a scientist or doctor but yet I do have a pair of eyes and have had the good fortune to travel to a few countries were the tentacles of the vaccination spider have yet to penetrate, In these places there were just healthy children that behaved much differently than here in the UK where every child is used as a pin cushion during their early years when their immune systems are not yet fully developed, It is a very sad state.

The cult of authority around this subject is also off the scale, I have a friend who had a lovely healthy little girl that after being vaxxed now has anything up to 70 epileptic fits a week, yet the only options for treatment are to go and see the monsters that did the damage in the first place, this is how bad the faith is, it is also it seems the only real choice.

So here is a screen shot the was on the screen of this video for about .25 of a second in a video lasting 9hrs.

source


_View: https://youtu.be/1XTiL9rUpkg_


the screen shot is from the time 2.33.40. I am sure that time stamp was accidental, cough, cough.


----------



## matematik (Jul 15, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Another part of this op is the gathering of mass amounts of data of who under the right circumstances will be a willing useful idiot and who will put up some resistance, to, I think the real elephant in the room and that is the climate agenda, the only way for the climate plans to come to fruition is through population reduction unless some type of clean energy is discovered but I doubt it because the energy sectors have almost complete monopoly over the fiefdoms.



I have also wondered if the purpose of the restrictions and "vaccines" is to compile data on who is obedient to the powers that be and who is likely to put up resistance and cause problems for them as the real agenda starts to be rolled out in the coming years up to 2030. To identify the dissidents in the population early on basically.

That said, does sheeple queueing up for "the jab" because they've been scared witless by the constant propaganda really serve as a meaningful test of "loyalty" to the establishment? Does vaccine uptake actually provide the establishment with much meaningful insight into who is and isn't a potential dissident more generally speaking?

Just because someone accepts "the jab" because they've been scared into doing so by the media doesn't necessarily mean that they will also accept the "climate change" agenda, or NWO globalism for instance.

Seems the government and media are now implying that the vaccines don't work, saying that nearly 50% of "new cases" have had two jabs. I noticed today there was also an article on the Mail claiming that AstraZeneca has been shown to be less effective than Pfizer/Moderna, so I wonder if they're building up to saying that AstraZeneca doesn't work at all, which would ensure another lockdown in the UK and probably pariah status of this country internationally too.

Vaccinated people now make up almost 47% of all new Covid cases


----------



## FAELAGUM (Jul 15, 2021)

Nothing will happen. People will take the jab. People who won't take the jab are already known by the fascists in control and they fear us because we've got so much power. President Trump is also a nay sayer to mandatory vaccine. There are good forces out there battling this shift of power from independent economies to one world governance under cryptofascism. Though they are already having talks of a universal basic income based on cryptocurrency. Cash is king. Limit your card use!


----------



## matematik (Jul 15, 2021)

They've definitely got a another "wave" and lockdown planned for England. Ever since the Euro 2020 final there has been endless propaganda about what feral, racist lawless scum English people are and this is inevitably setting the stage for another lockdown which will be blamed on the English "louts" and "yobs".

The media is being very blatant about it, already saying there's been a "surge in cases" in "Englishmen in their 20s", ie football hooligans. I thought England's success in the Euros was suspicious, but I never saw this coming. I have to admit that the powers that be are very creative in finding ways to keep this scamdemic going and manipulate the public to go along with it.

Cases spike among men in their twenties after Euros tournament


----------



## FAELAGUM (Jul 16, 2021)

Worst case scenario is full scale communism where the fascist in control will start claiming crops and rationalize food and I do not think westerners are so stupid willingly letting go of all remaining freedoms. Rationalizing might kick start in urban areas while the country side will at the same time maintain the remaining freedoms. Cashless zones is where it is at. You don’t want to go there and they might soon incorporate cryptocurrencies as a payment alternative before removing the dollar so to speak.


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 16, 2021)

https://twitter.com/ChrisMasseyFOIs/status/1413201759292567554


> Christine Massey
> 
> @ChrisMasseyFOIs
> 
> 79 institutions globally have all failed to provide or cite even 1 record of "SARS-COV-2" purification by anyone, anywhere, ever, because....   (twitter will lock me out again again if I say it!) All of the documents are here for anyone to read/download: https://fluoridefreepeel.ca/fois-reveal-th



PS
Pay attention to any French twitter feed outside of 'the mainstream' & especially the 'alternative media' tomorrow.
Just saying.


----------



## Clown Of God (Jul 16, 2021)

Large numbers of peaceful protesters in France, showing Macron that they do not condone to the idea of medical tyranny that he would love to impose.

Does anyone know how it goes with the German layers that are building a case against the Covid 19 scam?


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 17, 2021)

Joke world.
https://twitter.com/NavyLookout/status/1415227984143863811


> *Sun reported last night that at least 100 sailors on @HMSQNLZ have tested positive for #COVID19 assumed caught while ashore in Cyprus. *None of the positive cases needed sick bay treatment and measures in place to limit further infections https://thesun.co.uk/news/15584882/royal-navys-fleet-covid-outbreak/
> h
> and
> @HMSQNLZ
> *Sailors on 3 other #CSG21 vessels also tested positive.* Port calls could be postponed if the virus continues to spread but otherwise operations are unaffected  *(All personnel on the deployment were double jabbed before sailing)*



Que, sera, sera.


----------



## matematik (Jul 18, 2021)

The UK government voted to make vaccination compulsory for care home staff and visitors a few days ago, and something I noticed is that the vast majority of Conservative MPs voted in favour of it, and the vast majority of Labour and Lib Dem MPs voted against it. So in other words, the so called "right" voted for authoritarianism and oppression and the so called "left" voted against it.

I wonder if this is part of a deliberate agenda to smear the reputation of conservative and right wing politics as part of the Great Reset. Perhaps the powers that be want people to see the left as the defenders of civil liberties and as the saviours, hence the positioning of the left as being against Covid authoritarianism?

Ultimately it seems to me that the globalist NWO and the "You will own nothing and be happy" Great Reset is inherently a left wing Communist type project, so it seems plausible to me that part of this would be portraying left wing politics in a good light.

I doubt it's a coincidence that the de facto leader of the anti-scamdemic movement in the UK is Piers Corbyn, brother of Jeremy Corbyn, former Labour leader and effectively the head of the hard left/socialist branch of the Labour Party. Once again this seems deliberate to create a positive mental association between civil liberties and far-left politics.


----------



## Safranek (Jul 18, 2021)

Clown Of God said:


> Does anyone know how it goes with the German layers that are building a case against the Covid 19 scam?


Many have been suspecting that both the German and Canadian lawyers who have proclaimed to launch law suits against their respective governments are most likely controlled opposition.

The reason being that over the last year and a half there has been an over-abundance of scientific proof presented, enough to cause the high courts of Portugal and Austria to actually disqualify the PCR test as a measure of infection. 

Despite all the evidence being available, we don't hear of any class-action suits being filed in either countries, just the usual BS and stalling techniques.



matematik said:


> I wonder if this is part of a deliberate agenda to smear the reputation of conservative and right wing politics as part of the Great Reset. Perhaps the powers that be want people to see the left as the defenders of civil liberties and as the saviours, hence the positioning of the left as being against Covid authoritarianism?



Or its just the usual technique to add confusion so that people lose interest in taking a side as in either A or B, when in reality they should start thinking about creating options C, D and F, which TPTB well know will not (be allowed to) happen. Hence people like Nigel Farrage to pick up the slack on that.


----------



## Silent Bob (Jul 18, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Many have been suspecting that both the German and Canadian lawyers who have proclaimed to launch law suits against their respective governments are most likely controlled opposition.
> 
> The reason being that over the last year and a half there has been an over-abundance of scientific proof presented, enough to cause the high courts of Portugal and Austria to actually disqualify the PCR test as a measure of infection.
> 
> ...



I agree, we have to remember that it is their legal system, set up to benefit and protect them from us. We will never successfully use it against them unless they choose to allow it for appearances sake, and if they have chosen a someone to sacrifice, but even then it's usually just one of their useful idiots and never actually one of them!


----------



## Citezenship (Jul 24, 2021)

https://twitter.com/BernieSpofforth/status/1418478502391787521?s=20


----------



## Silent Bob (Jul 28, 2021)

We all used to laugh at crazy Sheldon for being a germ-a-phobe, once again comedy becomes real life - now everyone would applaud him and deride the other two for putting everyone at risk 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6O451kwd7Q_


Also this from a later spin off, in which young Sheldon is sat wearing a mask worrying about a new flu strain from China.... Good old predictive programming at work again 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOIeEdw3fEY_


----------



## matematik (Jul 28, 2021)

Something I find odd is that to read the comments on the Daily Mail and most other newspapers, it appears the vast majority are anti-vaccine passports, and even the few pro comments mostly seem to be trolls. The percentage of people who sincerely support vaccine passports seems to be miniscule, like 1% or less.

Yet it's claimed that vaccine uptake is over 90%, but at the same time most people who've supposedly accepted the vaccine seem to be against vaccine passports. This makes no sense to me, I highly doubt that pro-vaxxers would be concerned about the rights and freedoms of anti-vaxxers. This seems like strong evidence that the vaccine uptake is no where near as high as claimed by the government.


----------



## Skydog (Jul 28, 2021)

I am proud to say that I have successfully avoided all rona tests since the big sham began and have obvs not gotten any experimental gene therapy injections that are all the rage.

However, we are headed to Canada (driving from states) this weekend for vacation (my wife is Canadian - both clean/no jab - actually have legit 14 day quarantine plan in place - as that was our vaca plan anyways), but I’m coming to the stark, stark realization that I probably can’t avoid being stuck up the nose / down the throat with some patented poison swab / tube shit caked with some nanotech sprinkles against my will - just to be able to cross into the north. 

Even showing up with your own kit doesn’t appear to work bc apparently they verify that your kit is new/unsealed, has the right kind of poison - and do the dirty deed to you there right in front of them.  Kind of like when the mob makes you dig your own hole before whacking you and burying you in it.

And I don’t think saliva / spit tests are acceptable according to the official website, after all, that would defeat the nanoduster effort.

Any suggestions other than don’t go?

I hate that some authoritarian stranger figure is going to try and put something that they themselves have no idea what’s really in it into me against my will - to see if I have a fictional virus / code sequence.

And if I do it and I’m negative, whatever that really means, still make us quarantine either way.

Maybe I’ll put on a mask and just refuse to take it off (for fear of getting the rona from the border patrol of course) - so then nothing can be stuck up nose or down my throat.


----------



## pushamaku (Jul 29, 2021)

Skydog said:


> Any suggestions other than don’t go?



Yeah hard one, personally would not go but were I forced to go for whatever reason, I would i) not follow any "guidelines" and consent to the swab/quarantine, ii) keep a lawyer on a retainer - that alone should go a long way if push comes to shove.  These are all illegal measures and no one should be consenting have they got a drop of spirit left in their soul.


----------



## Starman (Jul 29, 2021)

_"Malicious intent, strategically employed disinformation, intent to kill. It's all there, adapted to the 21st century. You just have to be willing to drop the childish "bu- bu- but it could never happen to us!!!" As soon as you drop that, you'll see it, clear as day. Of course it can happen to us. It IS, right now. Historically, it happens all the time.

Open your eyes, put 2 and 2 together. Down a couple of whiskeys if that's how you can handle it (I did), but accept it so that we can finally get to a solution. Yes, we've arrived there. It is happening , right here, right now.

We're not an exception to history. They re-engineered everything, replacing all the 20th century blemishes (barbed wire, striped pajamas, guard towers, gas chambers) with sleek 21st century features that appeal to the customer mindset. You have an army of morons in white coats who went for a worthless MD because of $$$, who now think they're doing the right thing. And they've gotten you to voluntarily take poison. A bio-weapon. They didn't need a camp, a train, barking German shepherds, no scary business. All they needed to do was to appeal to your hedonistic, childish desire for pleasure, comfort and unconditional safety. 

Do we really want to keep living this way?"_

*EDIT:*

Read comments from this medscape.com web site created exclusively for medical professionals to share their experience with their personal vaccine adverse reactions.  Holy cow 930 comments, lots of people suffering big time!

How concerned are you about adverse events related to the vaccines?


----------



## Starman (Jul 29, 2021)

A new expert on the scene, an ex-Pfizer employee has emerged as a whistleblower.  Karen Kingston further substantiates the use of graphene oxide as a proprietary (this hidden from scrutiny) element in the poison serum.  She is interviewed by Stew Peters, who recently did another interview on the subject with a Dr. Jane Ruby which went viral.  Kingston confirms this is a kill shot:

DEADLY SHOTS! Former Pfizer Employee Confirms Poison in COVID 'Vaccine'


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jul 29, 2021)

It clearly isn't a kill shot,

I really wish it was! The knob head public in this country deserve anything they get.

But yet they live on....


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jul 29, 2021)

matematik said:


> Something I find odd is that to read the comments on the Daily Mail and most other newspapers, it appears the vast majority are anti-vaccine passports, and even the few pro comments mostly seem to be trolls. The percentage of people who sincerely support vaccine passports seems to be miniscule, like 1% or less.





matematik said:


> Yet it's claimed that vaccine uptake is over 90%, but at the same time most people who've supposedly accepted the vaccine seem to be against vaccine passports. This makes no sense to me, I highly doubt that pro-vaxxers would be concerned about the rights and freedoms of anti-vaxxers. This seems like strong evidence that the vaccine uptake is no where near as high as claimed by the government.



Strange days when the Daily Mail comment sections are the voice of reason. The BBC ones are the complete opposite. I got banned for offensive posting for literally saying "My Grandfather collapsed and died after his vaccine.".

FWIW - I think they (definitely the BBC one) are mainly bots.

Nonetheless on the mail one, I came across an interesting comment, that was interesting, and I think is worth perhaps considering whether this is something reflected in our own personal observations.

The Real Roo, from the Emerald City UK said:

"There are a lot of conspiracy theorists out there saying this is all about population control. This is purely circumstantial, but I'm 67, well past the age where most men want (or can in some cases) to have children. I got one letter and one text "inviting" me for my "vaccine". My wife, who is significantly younger (i.e. under the median age for menopause, so a viable reproducer) got several letters, and is texted once a week to go in and be "vaccinated". Same doctor, same surgery. I leave it to you to imagine why there is a differential."

The OriginalKK, from London UK added:

"Same with my wife and myself. Yet they have been chasing our daughter in her twenties relentlessly."

From this article: Gunna need that jab to Uni

I am 35 and get a text every week. Is there anyone older on here who has rejected the vaccine and have they received incessant requests? Or just the polite one or two?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jul 30, 2021)

I've had 4 texted and several letters...

I am 33

My girlfriend is 27 and has had about twice as many


----------



## Silent Bob (Jul 30, 2021)

I've had several letters, at least 4, all straight in the bin. No texts as I don't have a smartphone, just a basic dumb phone, and the NHS don't have my number thankfully. My wife and son have both had the same number of letters as me, but no texts. I'm waiting for a knock at the door now.....

Meanwhile, looks at the profits made by Pfizer - $33 Billion, fancy that!

Pfizer Projects $33 Billion in COVID Vaccine Revenues, Driven by Boosters and Vaccines for Kids


----------



## fega72 (Jul 30, 2021)

49, 4 texts and 2 letters. Letters sent back, texts deleted.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jul 30, 2021)

To be honest that seems fairly consistent. My GF is the same a few texts two letters.

Other than your GF Smith. That is weird. I wonder whether there is a 30 year old barrier. Under 30's don't get the AZ vaccine as far as I am aware.

All the texts have come from a number that I was able to text back to which has been amusing.

Anyway best of luck y'all. Can't help feeling its ramping up a little now at least over here. Ill be leaving my Premier league season ticket seat empty all season as a little pathetic and needlessly expensive protest.


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 30, 2021)

Every blue envelope that has been sent has either  had  an RTS address of Hospital of the Cross Bristol. Good luck finding that bugger! or a PO Box address also in Bristol.
Made in hell so they were returned to hell courtesy of some flames!


----------



## Starman (Jul 30, 2021)

My sister left a message early this morning, was crying throughout.

My fit and trim brother, age 65, has had two strokes these past 30 days.  I knew nothing about it till her call.  I've been at odds with my sibs since my 96 year old dad died in March, a month after he took the second Pfizer jab.  We stopped talking after my last visit to dad.  Sibs got all crazy with me over masks, jabs and general covaids nonsense. Bro's lost some speech ability, but much has been recovered. What's next? A string of strokes is not a good prognosis.

Fucking depopulation vaccine poison working just as intended.......

He didn't think to ask his big brother's opinion on the jab, just went eagerly towards it (jabbed in March), now paying the ultimate price.

I feel sorry for him, will call today, won't mention about the poison consequence.

We are all going to lose family members and friends in the next couple of years.  Get ready...........


----------



## Citezenship (Jul 30, 2021)

The narrative is taking another turn, one of many more I am sure.










Well why not.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jul 30, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> The narrative is taking another turn, one of many more I am sure.
> 
> View attachment 11817
> 
> ...


What's the context of this last picture please?


----------



## Citezenship (Jul 30, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> What's the context of this last picture please?


I am guessing this is the list of in coming scarients.

Can't really find much more about it.

TinEye Reverse Image Search


----------



## Clown Of God (Jul 30, 2021)

The general aspects of the subverting forces are always to keep people in a state of confusion and fearfulness.
This incapacitate individuals in a way and induce a passiveness in the majority.Just like parasites do with the host.
The majority of the current humanity need to develop and bring forth spiritual integrity.Man should not live of bread alone...


----------



## pushamaku (Jul 31, 2021)

I have a hunch these “vaccines” will make it next to impossible for the regular Jane/Joe’s to cross over to the Light.. I also believe this is just another turn of the wheel (not our 1st rodeo), where our collective spirit is continually reduced/divided… Easily proven just by looking at the architecture of yore.

I also believe that “we” cannot be fully subjugated until every last thread gets nipped (from the source).

Stay strong my friends.


----------



## matematik (Jul 31, 2021)

Piers Corbyn caught accepting £10,000 in cash from Youtubers pretending to be AstraZeneca shareholders in return for agreeing to only criticise Pfizer and Moderna, and not AZ.

It shows Corbyn is either very corrupt and disingenuous, if not an outright government shill. Although how anyone could expect some stupid old communist who does the closed fist salute to be anything other than a globalist shill is a mystery to me. 

It amazes me how after all the damage the left/communists have done around the world so many still rally to them thinking they're the saviours. Most people seriously need to wise up before it's too late, and I fear there's not much time left.

Piers Corbyn filmed taking 'cash' to ignore AZ jab in his campaigning


----------



## Citezenship (Jul 31, 2021)

matematik said:


> Piers Corbyn caught accepting £10,000 in cash from Youtubers pretending to be AstraZeneca shareholders in return for agreeing to only criticise Pfizer and Moderna, and not AZ.
> 
> It shows Corbyn is either very corrupt and disingenuous, if not an outright government shill. Although how anyone could expect some stupid old communist to be anything other than a globalist shill is a mystery to me.
> 
> Piers Corbyn filmed taking 'cash' to ignore AZ jab in his campaigning


Piers has been agent from the start, also an old woman pretending to be a man, you should check out her toy-boy, goes by the name of Tatman, same as the other two main CO's She(maybe a man)merani and of course the most well known CO David Icke.

You see they need to seem to be bonkers to achieve their objective, they are all doing fantastic so far.


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 31, 2021)

Forgot to mention every single blue envelope contains an *INVITATION*. 
Once one accepts this is the truth there is no need to respond in any way.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2021)

Starman said:


> My fit and trim brother, age 65, has had two strokes these past 30 days.


My partner had a heart attack on the street; 12 days after the first jab. 
He's 45.
I was not happy about the jab, I had a strange bad feeling that he might die of a heart attack during his sleep or so and I would not notice and wake up and find a dead person. 
So the first 2-3 days I was just relieved he woke up, went to work, all normal and I forgot about it.

Lucky for him it happend on the street, he fell down and random people called 911 immediately even though they did not expect it to be a heart attack, just like himself.

Every time I mention the vaccine in relation to his attack, people look at me like : "blub?"  And quickly reply: "I don't think so"
Even doctors.


----------



## matematik (Aug 1, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Piers has been agent from the start, also an old woman pretending to be a man, you should check out her toy-boy, goes by the name of Tatman, same as the other two main CO's She(maybe a man)merani and of course the most well known CO David Icke.
> 
> You see they need to seem to be bonkers to achieve their objective, they are all doing fantastic so far.



I agree he (or perhaps she) is definitely controlled opposition, although I think him being exposed by the media as a shill in such a dramatic way is indicative of the authorities planning to ramp things up imminently, they are trying to destroy the credibility of the anti-lockdown movement in time for the next one, which I suspect will be the most oppressive yet.

He’s served his purpose and is now being hung out to dry.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm still waiting for "the Balkanisation of Britain".


----------



## feralimal (Aug 1, 2021)

Yes - he's a shill.  Nice to see the proof certainly.  But did anyone think the people talking at these protests were anything but shills?  They go nowhere, do nothing, moan about crap yet pat themselves on their backs for another anti-government speech.  Yawn.

Unfortunately I don't think protests are the answer, nor is anyone coming to save us.  The battle is between individuals and any form of collectivisation - even groups that appear to be anti-authoritarian are fine to the controllers, all are easily controlled.

The answer to me, is that individuals - once they have done the work on themselves and taken responsibility for their own lives - need to level up, and try to explain their rational, principled positions to others.  And those others need to be in a frame of mind to want to hear it.

And who's going to do all that?!?  Good luck!


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 2, 2021)

rip Giuseppe De Donno. suicide


----------



## Starman (Aug 2, 2021)

Super freaky, this video from yesterday explores the pre-knowledge by the FDA of known adverse reactions to the "vaccine."  This is new news and is being incorporated into lawsuits being prepared. Toward the end of the video they really drive the point home that this is a pre-meditated depopulation effort.  It either kills you, enfeebles you or you become sterile. Mass sterilization will become evident only in your vaxxed children's children unable to procreate.  Evidence is also discussed that vaxxed parents are transmitting or shedding their spike proteins and causing profound illness in their young children.

"DEPOPULATION BY ANY MEANS: DR. BRYAN ARDIS, DR. REINER FUELLMICH AND DR. WOLFGANG WODARG"​

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/jv3GSOcoIGCP/_


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## 6079SmithW (Aug 2, 2021)

We must not dispair.

The solution I believe is to cut off the money supply.

Bitcoin does this.

Once everyone outs their wealth into bitcoin, the state cannot print or control money. They cannot even tax you. 

It will be their downfall.


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 2, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> We must not dispair.
> 
> The solution I believe is to cut off the money supply.
> 
> ...


I am in this game but even I am not sure that this is part of the game, oh and if the lights go out there is no virtual money.


----------



## Whitewave (Aug 2, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> I am in this game but even I am not sure that this is part of the game, oh and if the lights go out there is no virtual money.


Or if they hit the kill switch on the internet. 
I'm sure the elite have contingency plans for their contingency plans.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Aug 2, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> I am in this game but even I am not sure that this is part of the game, oh and if the lights go out there is no virtual money.


Well, if the lights go out, there is no fiat money. Which is centralised and very slow and easily manipulated. 

The lights won't go out, bitcoin is already becoming too powerful for these greedy fuckwits to resits. 

China tired and failed to ban it. 

As more and more money moves into bitcoin, less and less is available for the state to use for their armies and police.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 3, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> As more and more money moves into bitcoin, less and less is available for the state to use for their armies and police.


All money is borrowed from banks. There are no countries on Earth where the state issues its own money.
For me the grid can go down right now as it would be a great reset worthy of the moniker. As it is a grid will collapse sooner rather than later only question is where. 
Interesting times.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Aug 3, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> All money is borrowed from banks. There are no countries on Earth where the state issues its own money.
> For me the grid can go down right now as it would be a great reset worthy of the moniker. As it is a grid will collapse sooner rather than later only question is where.
> Interesting times.


Not bitcoin!

21,000,000 is the hard supply limit and that can't ever be changed. 

If the state is weakened then and only then will they stop this covid tyrrany

Move your wealth to bitcoin is my advice. Even if it's only £50. It does make a difference!


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 3, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Move your wealth to bitcoin is my advice. Even if it's only £50.


Or should that be dollars, euros, yuan?

Do you not see bitcoin is measured in other "currencies" then it is not a brand new devoid of banking currency at all.
Say I invented a new sort of digital (zeros and ones) currency called Ducks and to capture as many new customers as possible I also made coins of a metal and plastic paper.
Nobody outside of me gives the ducks value.
Until I get someone else to believe in the value of a Ducks and then there are two us who are using Ducks the Brand New Currency.
It's not until I or we convince a third 'someone' to believe in the value of a Ducks that any sort of traction with 'the masses' is gained.  Then it stands a good chance of going exponential and before anyone realises the Ducks, which  is nothing more than an idea, is being used by  everyone.

That is how these 'currencies' come into being.
Ducks did not infect the minds of the gullible until I began telling people a Ducks has a value. In short I deceived people into believing in the existence of something that actually does not exist.
Pounds Sterling, Bitcoin same thing as Ducks. They do not exist anywhere we simply pretend they have a value because someone else told us they have a value.
Back in the days of yore when we could travel all over the place, 2019, I could take a Yuan to anywhere outside of China and it is nothing more than a piece of paper or a credit in an account. It has no value and it cannot be used as payment but on my return to China lo and behold the magic of illusion gives the Yuan a 'value' and it can be used as payment.
The only thing that gives any and I emphasise ANY form of currency value is your own belief in it.

So what the hell does any of this have to do with COCO? I don't hear anyone ask.
Well when you consider the truth of what is written above it is easy to grasp the belief in virus and their cures vaccines and even easier to come to see what is in reality an injection of a clear fluid as a vaccine.

On another front can anyone else see the futility of this tweet?
https://twitter.com/Protestlockdown/status/1422299653811458057




Who other than controlled opposition would tell the 'opposition' what they are going to do and when and where in a public arena a month or so in advance?
Why not instead flash mob every councillors home or every council board level officers home in your local area for example a  flash mob organised by people talking to people in person.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Aug 3, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Or should that be dollars, euros, yuan?
> 
> Do you not see bitcoin is measured in other "currencies" then it is not a brand new devoid of banking currency at all.
> Say I invented a new sort of digital (zeros and ones) currency called Ducks and to capture as many new customers as possible I also made coins of a metal and plastic paper.
> ...


Being a mob does nothing. Protest does nothing. 

Moving all of our wealth to the bitcoin protocol will choke the states ability to exist


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 3, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Moving all of our wealth to the bitcoin protocol will choke the states ability to exist


You may be right.
I cannot see how it would but there it is.
And for those of us who do not use credits as payment for things?

Edit to add
The state requires the believer to believe in it for its illusion of existence, to endure
No state on earth issues its own currency. I may have mentioned this earlier.

Second edit to add
Seems every day is April Fools Day!
https://twitter.com/UHMBT/status/1422462659551768603


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Aug 3, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> We must not dispair.
> 
> The solution I believe is to cut off the money supply.
> 
> ...


Bank of England statement on Central Bank Digital Currency

Seems they may agree with you


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 3, 2021)

I think the coco has much more to do with digital currencies that most think as they will be the lynchpin of the incoming social credit system where there is no privacy, you see the thing about blockchain tech is it is all publicly available with the exception of a few coins but they will not be allowed to gain any traction.

And if any one thinks that this is the one thing that will provide freedom from the planned future needs to ask why if they have everything else knitted so tightly together, has this one got through, no the whole has been made in the fence deliberately, although this is just my opinion.


----------



## matematik (Aug 3, 2021)

I notice how the British publics' view on the ongoing travel restrictions and expensive PCR tests seems to be turning from hope to despair. Most still seriously believe that travel is going to return to how it was pre-scamdemic, although the attitude has shifted recently from "We just have to be patient for a few more weeks/months" to, "You are going to lift the restrictions...aren't you Boris?!"

It doesn't seem to have quite registered with most yet that they are probably never going to travel abroad again, they just can't believe that the government would do this to them.


----------



## Prolix (Aug 3, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Moving all of our wealth to the bitcoin protocol will choke the states ability to exist



Catherine Austin Fitts thinks it's exactly what _they _want:



> We do know they want to go to an all-digital system with central bank cryptos.  The easiest way to build the prison is to get freedom lovers everywhere to build the prison for you.  To me, Bitcoin has always been the prototype on the way to building the all-digital crypto system that they would love to put into place.  You have $400 trillion in fiat (currency) and it needs a place to go.  If you are trying to buy up all the gold, silver and farmland, the last thing you need is competition from retail.  They want to shift them into crypto and get them to build the crypto train tracks.  In a funny kind of way, it’s brilliant.





> Fitts warns of a dark future if the central bankers get everything they want.  Fitts says, “When they decide to shut down our bank accounts and say you all get on crypto, universal basic income and take that injection or you can’t transact on the financial system, this is instituting a totalitarian system through the financial system. . . . When they shut that trap door, what you need to think about is where are you going to buy food?”


----------



## Kamikaze (Aug 3, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> I am in this game but even I am not sure that this is part of the game, oh and if the lights go out there is no virtual money.


I wonder whether people will be using 'Burner Phones' in the future to trade?



E.Bearclaw said:


> Bank of England statement on Central Bank Digital Currency
> 
> Seems they may agree with you





Prolix said:


> Catherine Austin Fitts thinks it's exactly what _they _want:



I hope people on this site start to realise that there are broadly 2 types of crypto   ie

A - Many of the crypto's that  are already listed and functioning.
B - The new and upcoming CBDC's.  ie Central bank Digital Currencies

Group B will be 100% digital fiat currency  ie the governments will be able to see everything you do, and will be able to exclude you in the future from purchasing goods and tickets, paying bills and preventing you from living a normal life if you are deemed to have a low 'social credit' due to the centralised nature of these coins.  Check out the soon to be Nigerian CBDC.

Group A is more complex, and many of the existing coins and tokens have not put enough development into protecting their holders from future nosy governments, but are still mainly de-centralised.  At present, Bitcoin is kind of Ok, and it will be interesting if they work hard to protect their holders from future prying eyes. However - some observers think the platform BTC was built on was designed by the NSA. If true there will be horror stories to come. This whole visibility feature will in future become enormous IMO, and there will probably be a battle over the general perception of the 'terrorism' threat from cryptos that hide some of their features. One thing is for sure, the overwhelming majority of the coin providers have put far too much effort into developing interfaces and user platforms rather than on helping to protect the holders from the establishment.

*Privacy Coins*
The only true cryptos that are presently 100% safe are the privacy coins - which include Monero which is generally deemed to be the safest coin where no transactions are visible, and where the protocol has never been hacked.  I expect this space to grow rapidly when the CBDC's are slowly introduced worldwide -especially coins like Monero and Lightcoin.  I also expect to see the punters who will be consigned to the 'savage reservations' in the near future using these growing number of privacy coins for trading - where they can get on an online system without too much biometric identity hassle.

Privacy Coins: 5 Leading Anonymous Cryptocurrencies - Secure Thoughts

*Asset/ Commodity or Currency 'issue'*
This issue will also be huge in the future, and I expect to see many coins challenged as per what has happened to Ripple in the USA via the SEC (securities and exchange Committee).  Therefore, I am expecting to see a parting of the ways in terms of how the state sees certain coins, and i expect the freedom coins to be given a hard-time, with certain coins escaping censorship, and others not.   I believe the Ripple case has been a set-up, as I think this coin is an establishment coin which is not de-centralised - and therefore funds can be withdrawn at any time by the central controller. I am pretty sure that once 'sorted', this coin will fly, and that 'certain people' will lose their money down the line due to the nature of the coin's protocol. Ripple could have moved its base abroad to avoid this issue if it so desired.   I had a liking for Cardano, and their focus on the poor in Africa and eventually Asia, but have seen clips of founder Charles Hoskinson presenting at Davos - WTF, Charles is a clever bloke, surely he knows who these vampires are?


Watch this space, and especially watch those privacy coins values explode in the nearish future as well as the 'insider coins' and the coming clampdown on 'asset/currency issues'
Elizabeth Warren Gives SEC July 28 Deadline to Figure Out Crypto Regulation - CoinDesk   see video
Global Digital Currency Coming Soon, Guest: Financial Expert: Rob Blackwell, Headline News & More      -    interesting video on CBDC's (lenghty though)


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 3, 2021)

Won't embed but nevertheless the world of video reality has dropped it's illusory cover.
https://twitter.com/i/status/1422234022936293377

Re didgeridoo currency shenanigans, well truth is you are the only thing with any inherent value not digits in a soft/hard mash up.


----------



## trismegistus (Aug 3, 2021)

I’m not going to remove any replies but let’s keep the thread focused on CV19, this isn’t the forum for Bitcoin discussion (unless it directly relates to the OP topic).


----------



## FAELAGUM (Aug 3, 2021)

Let me chip in. Dreamtime predicted that the transition to cryptocurrencies is the whole idea behind the fraudemics except the jabs. What he said is highly valuable. We might see a cryptofascistic world order based on social credits in the future and this might be the reason why many people buy into cryptos. Not of gains but of a transition dreamtime here predicted.


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 3, 2021)

Back on topic,


----------



## pushamaku (Aug 4, 2021)

Don’t Get Jabbed: Powerful Video on “Killer Vaccine” That Needs To Be Watched by Everyone - LewRockwell





Your browser is not able to display this video.





> In the words of *Dr. Gary G Kohls*:
> 
> _Here is a must-watch, totally-truthful, science-based, vaccinology-literate video for anyone who is considering getting a booster (or even an initial) dose of any of the still-experimental, still unproven for long-term safety or efficacy, mRNA Covid-19 inoculations. _ and then quickly forwarded on to loved ones before one of the many powers-that-be finds a way to shut it down.
> 
> ...


----------



## usselo (Aug 4, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Back on topic,
> ​



_Source: Virtue Trumpeting Weekly_​
Comes with free 'no-dissonance' guarantee:




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Starman (Aug 4, 2021)

finally some good news:

YUGE!!! CANADIAN COURT VICTORY PROVES COVID-19 IS A HOAX & ALL RESTRICTIONS HAVE NOW BEEN DROPPED​
_"Patriot Patrick King represented himself in court after being fined $1200 dollars for protesting against the Covid-Hoax, he slew the beast and emerged VICTORIOUS. He issued a subpoena to the Provincial Health Minister for proof that the so-called Covid-19 Virus exists, and they were forced to admit that they had no evidence whatsoever. The virus has never been isolated, and thus the government had no legal grounds to impose any of the punishing restrictions they have inflicted on society."_




_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/euMT6jUwXhym/_


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 4, 2021)

Just been to check, again. Nothing has changed.
High consequence infectious diseases (HCID)


​​


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 4, 2021)

Starman said:


> finally some good news:
> 
> YUGE!!! CANADIAN COURT VICTORY PROVES COVID-19 IS A HOAX & ALL RESTRICTIONS HAVE NOW BEEN DROPPED​
> _"Patriot Patrick King represented himself in court after being fined $1200 dollars for protesting against the Covid-Hoax, he slew the beast and emerged VICTORIOUS. He issued a subpoena to the Provincial Health Minister for proof that the so-called Covid-19 Virus exists, and they were forced to admit that they had no evidence whatsoever. The virus has never been isolated, and thus the government had no legal grounds to impose any of the punishing restrictions they have inflicted on society."_
> ...



This is seemingly great but my spidey senses tell me anyone in the media with a red hat is CO.

All of the protests in the UK, US, France and Germany, all the main actors have been wearing red, ussually red caps, like MAGA caps, I will remain optimystic though(not spell-ing mistake).


----------



## Prolix (Aug 4, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> This is seemingly great


I'll take it, but it does seem odd that such an own goal should just be allowed to slip through.


----------



## matematik (Aug 5, 2021)

Prolix said:


> I'll take it, but it does seem odd that such an own goal should just be allowed to slip through.



I believe they're temporarily letting the pressure off and cynically pretending to concede to anti-vax and anti-lockdown activists so that this "recklessness" can be blamed for a massive and unprecedented wave in a few months time, and anti-vax and anti-lockdown activists are being set up to be blamed for it especially.

In the UK this coincides with the lifting of almost all restrictions on the 19th of July. This is to create a rift between those who want normality and those who want the restrictions to continue indefinitely, so that the former will be blamed by the latter when a new unprecedent scamdemic is declared soon. 

They are hoping that the resulting backlash against anti-vax and anti-lockdown activists will be enough to create a mandate for compulsory vaccines and vaccine passports. 

It's also interesting that Piers Corbyn, the de facto leader of the anti-vax and anti-lockdown movement in the UK, was caught a few days ago accepting cash bribes in a restaurant and colluding with people he believed to be representatives of AstraZeneca. 

The timing of this is very interesting. I think by revealing Piers Corbyn to be corrupt and a fraud and effectively hanging him out to dry, they are intending to destroy the reputation of the movement with normies and make them a laughing stock and also contemptible that they are lead by such a corrupt and dishonest character. This will only fuel the anger towards anti-vax and anti-lockdown supporters which is undoubtedly the intention.


----------



## ThreeSocks (Aug 5, 2021)

matematik said:


> I believe they're temporarily letting the pressure off and cynically pretending to concede to anti-vax and anti-lockdown activists so that this "recklessness" can be blamed for a massive and unprecedented wave in a few months time, and anti-vax and anti-lockdown activists are being set up to be blamed for it especially.
> 
> In the UK this coincides with the lifting of almost all restrictions on the 19th of July. This is to create a rift between those who want normality and those who want the restrictions to continue indefinitely, so that the former will be blamed by the latter when a new unprecedent scamdemic is declared soon.
> 
> ...


I think this is pretty much it too. The case in Alberta is all the talk now but the idea that one guy fighting a protest ticket can bring down the whole scam is a little unbelievable to me. Alberta hasn't gone off script from day 1 of this. They have actually been among the more harsh in some aspects like with their treatment of the christian pastors.


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 5, 2021)

AURS – Anonymous Unvaccinated Reporting System

Take a peek.


----------



## Skydog (Aug 5, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> AURS – Anonymous Unvaccinated Reporting System
> 
> Take a peek.


“All the while, AURS setting the industry benchmark in tracking (*and eventually fining*) any and all American citizens that disregard the government mandates for COVID-19 vaccinations and its variant boosters.”

AURS = Nostradamus. Think it’s going to be a one time only fine / jab-ducking ticket for life?  Or repeated monetary fines / 3rd strike you in a concentration camp with marching firing squad band?


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 5, 2021)

Skydog said:


> “All the while, AURS setting the industry benchmark in tracking (*and eventually fining*) any and all American citizens that disregard the government mandates for COVID-19 vaccinations and its variant boosters.”
> 
> AURS = Nostradamus. Think it’s going to be a one time only fine / jab-ducking ticket for life?  Or repeated monetary fines / 3rd strike you in a concentration camp with marching firing squad band?



Source
Disclaimer: The *AURS* is a satirical critique by political candidate David Alexander Bramante, in association with his campaign David Bramante for Governor 2021.


David is hoping to point out how dangerously close our society is to having a company like AURS exist, and a world where friends, family and neighbors are reporting each other to authorities.


The emergency orders and government mandates must end, especially those involving vaccinations. *David is the only candidate not accepting donations for his bid as California Governor. *


Please help get David elected in the upcoming September 14, 2021 recall election, by spreading this website, its meaning, and by pledging your vote. For more information about his campaign, visit: https://davidbramante.com/aurs-report/


----------



## feralimal (Aug 6, 2021)

Starman said:


> finally some good news:
> 
> YUGE!!! CANADIAN COURT VICTORY PROVES COVID-19 IS A HOAX & ALL RESTRICTIONS HAVE NOW BEEN DROPPED​
> _"Patriot Patrick King represented himself in court after being fined $1200 dollars for protesting against the Covid-Hoax, he slew the beast and emerged VICTORIOUS. He issued a subpoena to the Provincial Health Minister for proof that the so-called Covid-19 Virus exists, and they were forced to admit that they had no evidence whatsoever. The virus has never been isolated, and thus the government had no legal grounds to impose any of the punishing restrictions they have inflicted on society."_
> ...



I've heard a few people say that they don't think the admission is what *Patrick King* thinks it is.  In fact, if you look at the wording at 5:35 you may see what they mean.  It is really a bit ambiguous - and what might be being said is that it is not within the context of a Provincial court dealing with a fine to require that this level of evidence is provided.  I guess this means it would be for a higher court.

*Re the bitcoin chat. * I see covid as a catalyst for change.  A part of that change is to put everyone on so-called crypto.  In fact, I don't think it is hidden at all - someone somewhere created this (I think a 3-letter agency) and are able to de-anonymise it - IMO.  So, I see crypto as a way to monitor about all the transactions that are going on, in a way a you can't do with cash.

What I think is going on at the moment is 'they' are allowing a free for all, in order to see what emerges - they want the competition so that they can pick the best attributes for the govcoin they will give us (a type of UBI, where the tokens will expire at the end of the week).  They will then simply write legislation to ban any other currencies they don't like.  If you think that won't work, I think you need to re-consider - even BTC (the most common crypto-currency) is not in use as an actual currency - no one is buying anything with it.  BTC is not being driven by need, but greed.  If they shut down merchants who use it etc, it will be massively relegated or eliminated.  IMO.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 6, 2021)

Whatever is going on at the moment is whatever anyone believes it to be, quite frankly.


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 7, 2021)

https://twitter.com/NickHudsonCT/status/1423713466985107458?s=20


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 8, 2021)

I don't know if this has come up already but it is, how shall I put it, illuminating.


_View: https://youtu.be/09maaUaRT4M_


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 8, 2021)

What this lady fails to realise or perhaps has never considered is how does 'the state' seek to gain consent from living people?
https://twitter.com/RealCandaceO/status/1424053968372736005




The legal name is invented right in the instant the birth is registered when the informant provides the state employee (registrar) with a sound which we call a name. The state employee transforms the sound into the printed word.
Sound is the name.
Printed word is the legal name.
Sleight of hand in plain sight. The people believe the two things are synonymous. State employees know they are not.
As the state is not a living being it cannot speak hence it sends printed words on paper or in electronic form to its legal names. Words on paper are not sounds spoken and heard.

The state is the parent of the legal name. Try getting a place in a school for your child without using a legal name.
This explains the flood of paper that arrives from the state (NHS over here) bearing the printed legal name aka invitations for a COCO injection. You cannot get an injection without using the printed legal name to beg for it, without ACTING as and for the legal name.

A slight aside from all the reset stuff on here perhaps, but honestly this is the simple method the people behind the state use to con the literal life out of you and me and every bugger else and has been doing so from the moment we are born.

_Edit to correct typos and remove repeating words._


----------



## Mike Nolan (Aug 8, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> I don't know if this has come up already but it is, how shall I put it, illuminating.
> 
> 
> _View: https://youtu.be/09maaUaRT4M_



Thanks for this vid man in which it let me to this one..  This is just my personal thing here but Alan Watts is to me my Guru. The one and only guru ive ever had. This video from the same channel blew me away.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegl1BZ-0tI_


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2021)

trismegistus said:


> I’m not going to remove any replies but let’s keep the thread focused on CV19, this isn’t the forum for Bitcoin discussion (unless it directly relates to the OP topic).


I think it has a lot to do with each other.
The financial system is collapsing; Bitcoin is the new "black money".
Who is behind all the "allowed" vaccins? I mean in Canada the sinovac or sputnik is "not the proper vaccin to enter Canada" 
The bankers, the investment companies; they finance and trade the shares for pfizer, etc.
A lot of regular people who had little access to investing before, now invest in "easy" ETF's too (the "fire" movement), because pension funds system is also in danger.

People are now litteraly the bank; the _blood bank_ of a yearly mandatory vaccin; paid by taxes people keep this flow of money for the investment bankers going; while they think about a control system like in China because otherwise people might start to think too much and refuse the vaccine.

They now in Europe think about "CO2 taxes" for the people. 
Like: if you fly a lot, you pay more CO2 tax. 
If you eat too much meat: taxes.

They now set the people against each other; because the *people are the bank now.*

If I take the vaccine, I am part of the steady flow of yearly vaccin benefits for the pension funds of the now younger generation who invested their money in EFT's.
If I buy from Amazon, if I watch Netflix I am your pension funds.

So, if you don't take your vaccin, you're out.
If you don't eat Bill Gates' fake meat; you're out.
If you buy from your local store; nice but they are not too beneficial, they do pay a lot of tax (in contrary to the big companies) so they are not supposed to be whiped out completely.

It was nice when people lended non-existent money to buy houses to create a money bubble, but it's time to change that: the big investors are buying the houses for rent. Because rent is a constant flow of money.

I think that they set this all up and in the end they will attack the Bitcoin.
Because bitcoins can be used too much as private money.

There is this old postwar polygoon film:
The bank bus Goes to schools 

I immediately thought of the current corona vaccin buses heading for schools and children now.

In 1956 when people were still paid cash, especially in the Rotterdam harbor where the weekly bag with salary went to the "wrong" targets (prostitues, bars, instead of the rent and food) , the need of money influx was big, the gold standard was still applied, _they were after the money _that people kept under the matrasses and in socks.
So they went to schools to make the children opening a savings account to make them used to using the bank instead of cash money.

Now they are after the children again.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 8, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> So they went to schools to make the children opening a savings account to make them used to using the bank instead of cash money.


I started in school from 1966 and my parents opened a National Savings Bank account for me to save my pennies in before the decade was out.
They who run this hell know cash/credits have no value.

And here is something to ponder.
https://twitter.com/CelestineBee/status/1420693136607780867


----------



## Prolix (Aug 8, 2021)

Oakland Zoo is vaccinating its prize specimens. Including a couple of bears:



> Today is the day Rubicon and Truckee will be vaccinated against COVID-19. The zoo is among the first of more than 70 animal organizations across the nation to administer donated vaccines from the animal health company Zoetis. The two-dose Zoetis vaccine, based on the COVID-19 spike protein, can be used across many species, from the zoo’s mountain lions and gibbons to its fruit bats and wolves. Rubicon and Truckee are part of a carefully planned vaccination effort that started on June 30 and will continue for the rest of the year, targeting the zoo’s most vulnerable animals.



Just like humans, a side effect can be a swollen muzzle:



> Much like at human vaccination sites, Melroy and Combs stand by after the shot and watch their charge for 10 minutes, keeping an eye out for a swollen muzzle, vomiting, or difficulty breathing.



And just like humans, there are incentives:



> During normal training, that reward might be a tasty but standard item from an animal’s diet, but today is a special occasion. That means each successful animal gets a “jackpot” treat, or a snack of its most favorite food. Mountain lions get goat milk squirted into their mouths; Rubicon and Truckee the bears get their ice cream; Moses the alpha chimpanzee opts for M&M’s.



No need to worry about deserted zoos, any more than deserted city centres:



> “We’re a conservation organization,” she adds, “and what that means is that all the beings on this planet, wildlife and the environment all need to be cared for because we’re all so interconnected.”



A precursor to having no option but to consume Bill's lab-grown luncheon meat?


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 9, 2021)

I hope this one will embed.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Silent Bob (Aug 9, 2021)

This guy is fairly mainstream, usually works as a BBC presenter on the program 'Coast'. He's caused quite a stir with his comments here; this is the kind of guy who can have an effect and wake people up as I think even most normal people find him trustworthy. Interesting comment from the video below - 'When the Bitchute lads said...they are coming for your kids, I didn't believe them. Now I do.'


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS6KU8rLZl0_


here is his pre-pandemic stuff, still quite good to be fair despite its mainstream narrative 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeZBnzRxLzo_


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 10, 2021)

Ever wondered if the covid lockdowns are just the conditioning phase of the incoming climate lockdowns.

Tuesday's national newspaper front pages


----------



## JohnNada (Aug 10, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Ever wondered if the covid lockdowns are just the conditioning phase of the incoming climate lockdowns.
> 
> Tuesday's national newspaper front pages


Everyday.


----------



## pushamaku (Aug 10, 2021)

OpenVAERS



> VAERS is the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System put in place in 1990. It is a voluntary reporting system that has been estimated to account for only *1% (see the Lazarus Report)* of vaccine injuries. *OpenVAERS* is built from the HHS data available for download at *vaers.hhs.gov*.
> *The OpenVAERS Project* allows browsing and searching of the reports without the need to compose an advanced search (more advanced searches can be done at *medalerts.org* or *vaers.hhs.gov*).




A PATHOLOGIST SUMMARY OF WHAT THESE JABS DO TO THE BRAIN AND OTHER ORGANS
​
_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/sVxM4CUcHXgr/_

David E. Martin testifies at the German Corona Inquiry Committee July 9th, 2021
​
David E. Martin explains the patents around the "novel" SARS CoV... Lots of proof that all of this was planned well in advance and there is nothing "novel" about it.. Fauci has previously filed to patent an mRNA "vaccine" and it was rejected because “a vaccine must be more than merely some immune response but protective too”:





Full PDF attached - see page 6.


----------



## fega72 (Aug 10, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Ever wondered if the covid lockdowns are just the conditioning phase of the incoming climate lockdowns.
> 
> Tuesday's national newspaper front pages


*"the world is likely to be 1.5C warmer by 2040" *
WOW! I think we still need to use the oven to cook the dinner in 2040. 
But seriously, any of this scientist in the UK checked the temperature outside? It is bloody 14C in August!


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 10, 2021)

COCO and C02 have one thing in common, a basis in data.
No not the Star Trek android chappie!
But fake numbers produced by computer modals fronted by crisis actors masquerading as scientists.

See the UK, whatever that is meant to be, dance its way "down the chart" at this link. (Won't embed)
https://twitter.com/brianwhelanhack/status/1424679899814580247
Not that there is any way to measure C02 output of course in the same vein as not being any way to prove a virus exists but in the data world everything is hypothetical.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 11, 2021)

Consent IS required.
Consent to treatment


----------



## matematik (Aug 11, 2021)

The argument that the government requires "consent" to action their evil agendas doesn't hold a lot of weight with me. Governments across the world do all sorts of things without the consent of the individuals concerned, I don't see why Covid vaccines will be any different eventually. The individual's duty is to comply with what ever laws their government sees fit to pass and failure to comply will result in punishment via the judicial system. Whether or not an individual "consents" to the law and system is of no concern to the powers that be, the enforcement arm of the state, namely the police, are there to ensure compliance.

That sounds like an argument trying to let the authorities off the hook in my opinion, as in "you can trust the system, everything will work out fine", and people who do get browbeaten into taking the vaccine have "only got themselves to blame". Sounds like a pro-government shill argument to me.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 11, 2021)

matematik said:


> The argument that the government requires "consent" to action their evil agendas doesn't hold a lot of weight with me.


Who mentioned evil agendas?
I take it you have read the NHS webpage I posted the link to above?


matematik said:


> The individual's duty is to comply with what ever laws their government sees fit to pass and failure to comply will result in punishment via the judicial system.


Talking bollocks there me old china. The only thing that has a duty as in a debt to the government  is its citizen(s).  Do take the time to have a wander through this page and the many linked pages within it.
Apply for citizenship if you were born in the UK


matematik said:


> That sounds like an argument trying to let the authorities off the hook in my opinion, as in "you can trust the system, everything will work out fine", and people who do get browbeaten into taking the vaccine have "only got themselves to blame". Sounds like a pro-government shill argument to me.


Dear god we are now full on ATS !!!

Edit to add parentheses.


----------



## Silent Bob (Aug 11, 2021)

Here's an interesting story about a German nurse in Friesland who gave her patients a saline jab instead of the experimental toxic brew - good for her, just a shame they found out! There's no mention that any of these 'high risk' patients got ill due to not having the jab, fancy that.....

German nurse accused of swapping Covid vaccines for saline
COVID-19: Nurse suspected of injecting thousands with saline solution instead of coronavirus vaccine in Germany


----------



## matematik (Aug 11, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Ever wondered if the covid lockdowns are just the conditioning phase of the incoming climate lockdowns.
> 
> Tuesday's national newspaper front pages



I wonder if it's to cause the economic and societal implosion of major Western countries and transfer the centre of power to China/Russia. They are probably trying to create division leading to chaos and civil unrest and ultimately economic collapse.

Westerners have become surplus to requirements as far as the globalists are concerned. They see people in Western countries as expecting too high a standard of living, being too likely to question/challenge authority, etc. They see the Chinese and Russians as a more ideal proletariat, as they are accustomed to a lower standard of living and have a more deferential attitude towards authority/power.

Also, China and Russia have now reached a level of industrial and technological advancement that is at least on par with the West, so they no longer even need the West for that any more.


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 11, 2021)

matematik said:


> I wonder if it's to cause the economic and societal implosion of major Western countries and transfer the centre of power to China/Russia. They are probably trying to create division leading to chaos and civil unrest and ultimately economic collapse.
> 
> Westerners have become surplus to requirements as far as the globalists are concerned. They see people in Western countries as expecting too high a standard of living, being too likely to question/challenge authority, etc. They see the Chinese and Russians as a more ideal proletariat, as they are accustomed to a lower standard of living and have a more deferential attitude towards authority/power.
> 
> Also, China and Russia have now reached a level of industrial and technological advancement that is at least on par with the West, so they no longer even need the West for that any more.


You do realise that these things have never been individual entities, they wear different clothes but all run the same slave economies, all run on the same model of acts and statues, federal laws that all get written by the same company/entity that has been writing them since the Vatican laid claim to all of the earth and all of it's souls.

 Sometimes watch a a guy that has a YouTube channel called Bald and Bankrupt, he travels through ex communist countries speaking to the locals to find out how it was under Lenin and the likes, you would be surprised to hear that there was safety and coherence of at least the rules during those times, so i tend to think that not everything is as black and white as the history books would have us all believe.


Just yesterday i made this comment in another forum,


20 year aniversary of 911, some folks are saying to watch both 8/11 and things be wrapped up by 9/11, and as the divine comedy plays out the official withdraw date for the US in Afganiistan is 9/11, also not really my thing but many astrological parrallels between covid saga and Spanish flu.

First there was yesterdays crypto hack, 611 million stolen, 33 million frozen.

At least $611 million stolen in massive cross-chain hack

The today,

Yep there it is, 9,11 0n 8,11 under a lucifer dome, who the fuck s writing this shit.



Source Europe to roast in 114F 'HEAT DOME'


----------



## matematik (Aug 12, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> You do realise that these things have never been individual entities, they wear different clothes but all run the same slave economies, all run on the same model of acts and statues, federal laws that all get written by the same company/entity that has been writing them since the Vatican laid claim to all of the earth and all of it's souls.



I'm aware they're all run by the same cabal. That's why they can so easily shift power from "the West" to "the East", because they're in control of both ultimately despite having the people of both believe they're enemies.

It's simply that "the West", especially the US and UK, has reached the end of its cycle of usefulness to the globalists and is due a "reset" in other words. That's why the West is being deliberately destroyed at the moment, while China and Russia gets off pretty light.

The Deagel population forecast that recently disappeared basically spells this agenda out, as Western countries especially the UK and US are forecast to have an absolutely catastrophic population decline by 2025, while China, Russia and most of the non-Western world is forecast to have little to no population losses.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Aug 12, 2021)

matematik said:


> I'm aware they're all run by the same cabal. That's why they can so easily shift power from "the West" to "the East", because they're in control of both ultimately despite having the people of both believe they're enemies.
> 
> It's simply that "the West", especially the US and UK, has reached the end of its cycle of usefulness to the globalists and is due a "reset" in other words. That's why the West is being deliberately destroyed at the moment, while China and Russia gets off pretty light.
> 
> The Deagel population forecast that recently disappeared basically spells this agenda out, as Western countries especially the UK and US are forecast to have an absolutely catastrophic population decline by 2025, while China, Russia and most of the non-Western world is forecast to have little to no population losses.



I wonder if the disappeared Deagel forecast had anything to do with COCO.


----------



## Whitewave (Aug 12, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> AURS – Anonymous Unvaccinated Reporting System
> 
> Take a peek.


Can't remain anonymous if you want to get paid. It's a non government agency allegedly so, hopefully, it's patriots gathering names of the Nazi narcs.
This about says it all regarding the mandatory mask wearing.


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 12, 2021)

Oh the irony.

Reddit - Dive into anything


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 13, 2021)

OMS says Marburg virus is coming, the evil German virus


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 13, 2021)

These are not the droids you are looking for. There is nothing to see here...



> _ From internet banking to filling out tax returns online, *the pandemic has acted as a catalyst for a wholesale change in consumer behaviour.*_
> 
> *Even as we start to return to a sense of normality,* _this digitalisation of services looks set to gather momentum._
> *This is, in part, due to governments around the world asking their citizens to carry digital health passes*_ to prove they are doubly vaccinated or have a negative test before they can access certain services.
> ...



Move along, move along.



> _In June this year, the European Union took a step towards one of the largest digital identity projects ever when it proposed a framework for a Europe-wide Digital Identity. This would be available for all EU citizens, residents and businesses in the EU._
> 
> 
> _*Enabling citizens to prove who they are*:_
> ...



__​
Edit to add
Okay which mod put this post into quotes without as much as a by your leave?


----------



## fabiorem (Aug 13, 2021)

I don't know if anyone posted this already, but it is possible to move graphene using cellphone waves:



I was wondering now if this tech was actually available before the previous reset in 1812, as wireless electricity seems to have been available back then. The mesopotamian eagle-headed god carrying a bag and what looks like a pine cone could be someone directing eletromagnetism to manipulate masonry with graphene on it (what I early called "lithomancy"). This could explain some impossible constructions from the past, including Petra and buildings carved inside canyons. They could also be a consequence of a disaster while using this technology.

There is information from a spanish university about the Pfizer vaccine containing 99% of graphene: MICROSCOPIA_DE_VIAL_CORMINATY_DR_CAMPRA_FIRMA_E_1_fusionado.pdf

This site says graphene oxide is being used in the medical industry: Graphene Oxide - Nanografi
The site claims it have low toxicity, but I doubt it, as many people are dying from the Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 13, 2021)

Meanwhile in the land of the free and home of the...




If anyone is wondering why NZ has gone full re**rd it may be this.

Pure speculation of course, or maybe pure crack cocaine, although in that part of the world more like *Methamphetamine.*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## veeall (Aug 14, 2021)

Stumbled upon this presentation, about 'biomolecule or nanoparticle corona' from pre 2015, an antibody reaction against nano-toxicity - skip to around 25:40 of the video for quick review.

Graphene, Nano, Morgellons to Bionic Man


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 15, 2021)

The criminally insane lunatics who are in charge of Spain, or think they are, have been attempting to introduce Covid Passports in the more radically governed provinces, namely Andalucia, Galicia, the Canary Islands and the Ballearic Islands. This would require a full set of vaccines, regular PCR tests and anti-gen tests just to be allowed in a public place, never mind shops etc.

Last week the Supreme Tribunal of Spain annulled all of this due to it being totally unconstitutional, by a 100% vote.

So go  yourself Sanchez.


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 15, 2021)

Don't really know if i trust this guy but this is an interesting video.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/LbkwzmaRgWhl/_


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 16, 2021)

Yikes.... 

Super Creepy Australian Ad

And yes, it is real: 

Aussie nurse issues powerful message to anti-lockdown protesters

There is a lot that could be said about this, but right now I have no words.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 16, 2021)

There are bullshiters, there are the religious, there are the arrogant, there are the downright stupid. Whoever penned this and I doubt it would be a random "oncology nurse who " would "warn" people, (the media people do love that word WARN perhaps more than any other they print,) could well be four in one.

Before the mod nips in and quotes things here is the fear inducing propaganda line.


> Will you seek scientific, evidence-based interventions to prevent you from further illness?”



And of all the pictures they could have used or taken as media photographers are exempt from all manner of state and hospital diktats and go wherever they please to get "the money shot", they chose to use this one which can be found here

Merowyn's Magical Mastectomy, organized by Merowyn Olaver



> Hello!
> 
> My mum was diagnosed with breast cancer at the age of 43, she died 5 years later, when I was 18. She was my biggest supporter, intelligent, kind and always seeking to help other people through her work and charity endeavours. Losing her was like nothing on this earth, it has changed every aspect of my life.  A few years ago, her sister also died from breast cancer and that prompted me to seek medical advice as soon as I stopped having children (2 kids! The lights of my life!!) and stopped breastfeeding.
> 
> ...



If she is 39 in that picture working with those dying from cancer courtesy of state 'healthcare' scared shitless of dying like her mother did to the point of having her breasts or breast removed because she is approaching a certain age then I am Lord Lucan.
Never ever trust any media to ever ever tell the truth about anything. Media is nothing mote than the public facing authoritarianism arm of the authority cult that runs the shitshow.

Edit to add forgotten brackets.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 16, 2021)

Sometimes, many times in fact, I feel hard-done-by living in Spain since the scamdemic kicked-off, but then I see what's going on in Australia. The only word for it is 'Satanic'.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 16, 2021)

JohnNada said:


> Everyday.


Biden On A Hot Mic - No "Climate Crisis."


----------



## Prolix (Aug 17, 2021)

The Bank of England has issued guidance on bank bail-ins, so you have no choice but universal basic credit (and thus no choice but to do what they say to get it).


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 17, 2021)

Important to retain focus on exactly what the Bank of England has control over, legal tender. Credit is not legal tender.


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 17, 2021)

Saying what you can't say, says more than what you can.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 17, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Saying what you can't say, says more than what you can.
> 
> View attachment 12200


This mirrors two experiences, yes I know many on here do not like quoting from personal experience but tough tiitties they are the only thing I trust.

My god daughter went into the local NHS Birth centre to have her first baby and due to rank incompetence on the part of many of the staff who were supposed to care for her she ended up giving birth, holding her daughter for a half hour or so and then being rushed into theatre as she was bleeding out. She lost so much blood she was put into an indued coma.
Basically her brain had become starved of oxygen.
A few days later she was brought out of the coma and by her shear strength of will which she has in abundance as she is a stubborn bitch to say the least she managed to move her hand when the doctor who had just assessed her and was about to leave the room turned and noticed her hand moving and called his team back in and went over her again with a fine tooth assessment.

She was moved a few days later to a specialist brain injury facility of the NHS about 150 miles away. She was well looked after there even though COCO was running amok in the media/government/healthcare profession. Her consultant assessed her constantly and she decided it was a time in her recovery, which is still a fits and starts affair even today, that she needed contact with her family to help her along.
The management, the highly paid underworked utterly pointless "executive level" people said no COVID rules prevent it.
Never mind the patient, or the circumstances of how she ended up in this position, never mind the highly paid highly qualified, highly respected consultants treatment plan policy is GOD in their sad existence.

The other experience is when COCO stopped the NHS from serving anybody was when my god daughters father, a life long friend of mine who used to work in the same hospital where she went to give birth, met a consultant who he knew well and they got chatting. The consultant said he and a couple of others got together and went to the management to tell them to put clinics on again as they had had enough of wandering around the hospital killing time as there were no patients allowed in. They argued they were being paid anyway and not only were people were likely suffering but they were at risk of losing critical skills themselves. Cut no ice with the management. They just quoted "policy" and told them no. You come into work as normal and do what you can by phone and any rounds there may be from emergency admissions and that is all.

Two instances where the National Health Service has revealed its true status as government enforcement agency.

Seems everyone is too scared of losing what they deem to have importance and value in their lives and if people die because of their actions o inactions then there is always a higher authority to blame .


----------



## usselo (Aug 17, 2021)

Story


kd-755 said:


> The other experience is when COCO stopped the NHS from serving anybody was when my god daughters father, a life long friend of mine who used to work in the same hospital where she went to give birth, met a consultant who he knew well and they got chatting. The consultant said he and a couple of others got together and went to the management to tell them to put clinics on again as they had had enough of wandering around the hospital killing time as there were no patients allowed in. They argued they were being paid anyway and not only were people were likely suffering but they were at risk of losing critical skills themselves. Cut no ice with the management. They just quoted "policy" and told them no. You come into work as normal and do what you can by phone and any rounds there may be from emergency admissions and that is all.
> 
> Two instances where the National Health Service has revealed its true status as government enforcement agency.
> 
> Seems everyone is too scared of losing what they deem to have importance and value in their lives and if people die because of their actions o inactions then there is always a higher authority to blame .


At a family gathering today I heard that Peterborough Hospital had been closed on and around 4th August. A friend of one of my relatives had planned to give birth in hospital and went into labour on the 4th - a little early. So she called Peterborough Hospital. The hospital said "We're closed" and the friend was treated to two teams of paramedics showing up at her house to help proceedings along.

Sharing the good news with another pregnant friend a few days later, she learned that her friend had also delivered on 4th August but her friend had simply gone to Peterborough Hospital without calling in first, had been admitted, and delivered in the maternity unit. Apparently there was one other woman in the maternity unit and loads of NHS staff "just standing around".

Anecdotal story so it doesn't carry the weight of an NHS press release of course.

What interested me was my family's reaction to the story. Lovely though they are, they try not to over-work their 'critical thinking' circuits. However, this story bamboozled my generally pro-narrative step-brother. Looking puzzled, he asked what reason had been given for denying access to the first mother.

"I don't know the reason," he was told.

That satisfied everyone and the conversation moved on as if nothing odd had happened.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 17, 2021)

Seems "they" are all "at it" together.

_View: https://twitter.com/hannah_Chesh_83/status/1425090856353206279_​


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 17, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Seems "they" are all "at it" together.
> 
> _View: https://twitter.com/hannah_Chesh_83/status/1425090856353206279_​



Just like when you call the doctors around here, the automated robot thingy says if you have any covid symptoms please call 101, when you finally get through to the surgery the first thing they do is apologies for the wait times as they are incredibly busy with covid patients, i ask them why are the covid patients ignoring the advice to call 101, the wait required between the pause and answer requires a great amount of patience, they always sound like a child that has been caught telling porky's.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 18, 2021)

Prolix said:


> The Bank of England has issued guidance on bank bail-ins, so you have no choice but universal basic credit (and thus no choice but to do what they say to get it).


Of course....banks....have never been a liked "industry." Speaking about my own opinion of course.


----------



## matematik (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm not convinced the agenda is against the unvaxxed. I think they're going to turn on the double jabbed next and say that they need to be isolated and have restrictions imposed upon them due to shedding of an even deadlier variant in order to protect the unvaxxed.

So far the double jabbed have received nothing for their loyalty and trust of the state, they are treated no different to anti-vaxxers in the UK at least. I suspect the double jabbed have been conned into accepting something that will ultimately give them less rights not more.


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 19, 2021)

A parody of the parody.


_View: https://youtu.be/ltO2mF0mLRI_


----------



## FAELAGUM (Aug 19, 2021)

matematik said:


> I'm not convinced the agenda is against the unvaxxed. I think they're going to turn on the double jabbed next and say that they need to be isolated and have restrictions imposed upon them due to shedding of an even deadlier variant in order to protect the unvaxxed.
> 
> So far the double jabbed have received nothing for their loyalty and trust of the state, they are treated no different to anti-vaxxers in the UK at least. I suspect the double jabbed have been conned into accepting something that will ultimately give them less rights not more.


I think the agenda is to develop a dependency on vaccines by taking away your ownership of your immune defense which is now being displayed on the double vaxxed wherein the double vaxxed according to some studies have developer ADE meaning their immune defense have become incapable of producing innate antibodies against certain strains and this is not the worst-case scenario according to sandokhan.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 19, 2021)

FAELAGUM said:


> and this is not the worst-case scenario according to sandokhan.


Blessed be his name.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 19, 2021)

matematik said:


> I'm not convinced the agenda is against the unvaxxed. I think they're going to turn on the double jabbed next and say that they need to be isolated and have restrictions imposed upon them due to shedding of an even deadlier variant in order to protect the unvaxxed.
> 
> So far the double jabbed have received nothing for their loyalty and trust of the state, they are treated no different to anti-vaxxers in the UK at least. I suspect the double jabbed have been conned into accepting something that will ultimately give them less rights not more.


Except for these:

Washington Hospital Removing Patients From Transplant List for Being Unvaccinated

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/08/18/alabama-doctor-unvaccinated-patients-valentine/


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 20, 2021)

Nothing to see here.




Source

Actually is very discriminatory as only two genders could apply!

EDIT to add Bloody automerge nonsense!
Not many here these days but this short 2min 20 second video may give solace to friends or family being coerced by employers, schools, peers etc.

_View: https://twitter.com/waldron_pj/status/1426970123731079173_​


----------



## matematik (Aug 21, 2021)

KD, England has abolished all corona restrictions too, yet I don't suppose you would celebrate this country and its government as any arbiter of "common sense".


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 21, 2021)

matematik said:


> KD, England has abolished all corona restrictions too, yet I don't suppose you would celebrate this country and its government as any arbiter of "common sense".


It's not about KD old fruit or matermatik.
This thread is about the coco being the harbinger of a reset. Fair enough the reset is not defined anywhere within this thread or its first incarnation on sh.org v1 but it does seem to be an attempt to change the way people as the unique individuals they truly are act in their day to day life. Why is anyone's guess.
It seems apparent that someone somewhere has decided now is the time for reasons unknown to reveal the connected nature one could even say world order or State of the World to the people of the world .
One could also posit someone's hand is being forced by someone else or some event we are unaware of. Each is just as likely as the other.
If the general notion of general change in a population comes about by changing the minds/actions of a small percentage of that population is "on the money" then it is possible this is the game in play. Getting  the magic percentage to change the way they act and live and use them as the Judas goat to bring  the change to the population at large.

I along with you everyone else I know of  including the daily mail journo's/algorithms  you often quote from and uncle Klaus & co truly have no knowing.

Edit to add
Perhaps this is what is going on.


Year Zero
“*Everything faded into mist. The past was erased, the erasure was forgotten, the lie became the truth.*” -
Orwell​Question is does this pass muster as the definition of reset?


----------



## Skydog (Aug 22, 2021)

Breaking News: Storm halts “We Love NYC Homecoming Concert” mid-Barry Manilow performance.​NYC Concert

What are the chances a once in a ~30-year hurricane (in these parts at least) naturally happens to show up at exactly the right time tonight to shut down this free NYC reopening concert?  Free as long as you can prove you’ve had at least one mRNA or adenovector cell modification treatment. 

I mean come on now. Symbolically shutting it down over two hours ahead of the scheduled 10pm curtains down? Even a 3rd grader should see the symbolism here with the larger non-reopening - it’s that blatant - too bad kids weren’t even allowed into this wretched hoorah in the first place given the ye old jabby jab jab requirement. But who wants to see a bunch of washed up old rock and roll crisis actors who historically had the right credentials unceremoniously hack through the hits that were clearly handed to them on a silver caked up platter anyways. 

The scariest part, for me, is that I am directly in the path of this mofo freak storm tonight and given it appears to be more genetically modified than your average baby boomer post jab #2 - something tells me this lil tropical storm  / category 1 Hk may in fact be a beast. 

Stand by...


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 23, 2021)

Two minutes of wisdom.... from an 18 year old.

_View: https://twitter.com/187charlesfrank/status/1429183618820284420_​


----------



## FAELAGUM (Aug 23, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Two minutes of wisdom.... from an 18 year old.
> 
> _View: https://twitter.com/187charlesfrank/status/1429183618820284420_​




What's stopping them (the government) to make an emergency to break the law..

Wise kid!


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 23, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Two minutes of wisdom.... from an 18 year old.
> 
> _View: https://twitter.com/187charlesfrank/status/1429183618820284420_​



He said the same thing that I've said many times in recent weeks, "It's about control." On the money!


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 23, 2021)

Skydog said:


> more genetically modified than your average baby boomer post jab



We're not all jabbed. In fact I see more of the younger generations eager to comply with all the restrictions and requirements. (I'm sorry, I don't know the 'hip' names for them these days. 'Yuppie' was the last I was aware of.)


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 23, 2021)

Covid vs lojic.


​


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 24, 2021)

​
_View: https://twitter.com/clare_davidson1/status/1429128017931128834_

_



_​


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 24, 2021)

Wisdom from a slightly older 'kid'.


_View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1425746586232107010_​


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 24, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Wisdom from a slightly older 'kid'.
> 
> 
> _View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1425746586232107010_​



Yes, that IS true. Then again, I consider taxation to be theft.


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 24, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/_A0GnENCPqE_


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 25, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/_A0GnENCPqE_


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 25, 2021)

Another kid a bit older still!

_View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1429555085000990721_​
A thread worth the read.

_View: https://twitter.com/OlooneyJohn/status/1430224307523891202_​



I live about 3-400 yards from a funeral parlour and the vans from the morgue at the local hospital go past one way and the hearses go past full loaded in the opposite direction and since the madness began neither have gained an increase in their joint perambulations in their movement of dead bodies.
Just saying.


----------



## JohnNada (Aug 25, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Another kid a bit older still!
> 
> _View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1429555085000990721_​
> A thread worth the read.
> ...



Oh great, now they're going to mandate special rocks...


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 26, 2021)

Nothing to see here.

_View: https://twitter.com/DanStevens1103/status/1430675427639627778_​
Questions, questions. People seem to have forgotten the art of questioning. 
Couldn't have anything to do with their We Are Borg  fifth appendage could it?


----------



## matematik (Aug 26, 2021)

The establishment have been actively redefining the term "terrorist" for a while now, most prominently with the term "right wing terrorism", which GCHQ and MI5 now claim is a bigger threat than Muslim terrorism.

"Anti-vaxxers" will be catagorised under that label I would imagine.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Aug 26, 2021)

Forced vaccination is coming and it will be too late to migrate to areas where vaccination is voluntary for many. They surely do want to create vaxxjunkies out of the world population.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 26, 2021)

Ahem forced?
I may have mentioned back up the thread that consent is the vital requirement for this injection. One obvious reason is if you are offered something and decline to take it or ignore the offer then you do not end up with the thing on offer.
However if you consent and take whatever is on offer you are doing so of your own volition and you are responsible for anything that happens to you after giving your consent and taking the offer.

Think I am talking out of my arse all one wants but this is how its done. I personally feel it has much more to do with the controllers complying with their religions rules more than anything else but I can find no evidence of this so it remains speculation.

And for those who want to see the consent requirement in black and white issued by the authority take a look at this.




Source

The only word that matters in that screengrab or indeed on the page issued by the most draconian state in Australia, probably, they seem to be in a competition over there.


----------



## matematik (Aug 26, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> However if you consent and take whatever is on offer you are doing so of your own volition and you are responsible for anything that happens to you after giving your consent and taking the offer.
> 
> Think I am talking out of my arse all one wants but this is how its done. I personally feel it has much more to do with the controllers complying with their religions rules more than anything else but I can find no evidence of this so it remains speculation.



I don't know, France and Italy have already mandated vaccine passports to do many normal everyday things now. There are even reports of some supermarkets in France refusing entry to non-vaxxed.

Things are not so bad in the UK right now, but the situation seems to be escalating pretty fast on the Continent.


----------



## pushamaku (Aug 26, 2021)

Welp... couldn't take it anymore so I took two shots of the Polish vax today... As a true blooded Polack I had to do my part to save the world.. from itself...





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 26, 2021)

Source


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 26, 2021)

Another Freudian slip from Jen Zuckerberg.







Your browser is not able to display this video.





_View: https://youtu.be/03C9JUAJVnQ_


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 26, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Source
> View attachment 12337
> View attachment 12336​


I agree that consent is required. It may not be a religion per se, but something more along the lines of "natural law" they are operating under. Granted, we may be excluded from most of society and life will inevitably get tougher for each and everyone who does NOT consent, but it will technically not be TPTB making our lives tough, rather the walking dead around us. Some would argue that that is a form of force, but I don't see the authorities coming door to door with guns (they just want us to think they will in hopes more of us will roll over). It's more important than ever to find likeminded individuals in our own communities, where we can band together and quietly form our own little parallel societies.


----------



## feralimal (Aug 27, 2021)

Zuckerberg:





Hapsburgs:


----------



## air_dance (Aug 27, 2021)

*Why is Bulgaria banned in world history?*
The salvation of the world depends on the new government of Bulgaria. It will be broadcast at the end of October.
The masks fall off. Vaccines will fall. Bulgaria will show the way. Bulgaria is corrupt and connected to the world mafia. The creator of Europe was subjected to genocide in the 21st century by the World Mafia. Bulgaria is the only guarantor of success against Covid 19.
1.07 - 10% vaccinated in Bulgaria (*This is inflated data!*)
1.09 - 15% vaccinated in Bulgaria (*This is inflated data!*)



Last in Europe. Even Bulgaria, a member of the *European Union*, is not on the map. This terrifies the World Health Mafia. The liberator will be born here. Remember this. Medical fascism is coming to an end! Bulgaria will show the new way to Europe. Bulgaria will be followed by Greece.
Europe is named after Thrace. The world elite knows very well that Bulgaria will be the biggest enemy. You will not succeed with the protests in France, Germany and England. The Creator of Europe will set you free without protest. Have a little more patience.
The US sanctions under the Magnitsky Act against Bulgaria are not accidental. Bulgaria itself wanted to be sanctioned. Mafia dominoes will collapse from Bulgaria to Europe and the United States. Soon it is the turn of the Bulgarian *Kristelina Georgieva*. This allocation of *650 billion SDRs* will not help the health mafia. This is the final match.
After the liberation that is underway in Bulgaria, the European leaders will fall one by one. Everyone is connected. There will be no forgiveness. Suffer until the New Year only. The end is coming.



The liberation came from Bulgaria. Countries over 50% vaccinated have no chance of fighting Covid. The only country that is a member of NATO and the EU and is not vaccinated and does not recognize closure. We will soon surprise the world for good.

*Zuckerberg:*
Mark is Bulgarian. Mark is named after his maternal grandfather Marco. Grandpa Marko left Bulgaria in 1944. The departure is due to the date 09.09.1944. *1944 Bulgarian coup d'état*.

*Hapsburgs:*
Instead of looking at portraits and paintings, see the 21st century. *Simeon_Saxe-Coburg-Gotha* (1937-Today) (King of Bulgaria).


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 27, 2021)

air_dance said:


> The whole world is connected with Bulgaria. From there, your salvation will come next year.


Will it be on the night of a full moon by any chance?


----------



## air_dance (Aug 28, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Will it be on the night of a full moon by any chance?


And who will save you from Covid? Your country, Europe, the world? Would a nation that is being vaccinated have resistance?
Voluntary illegality on the Constitution of France and Germany. Even the Constitutions do not protect you. These above are not empty words.
The mark of the beast. 60% -70% in Europe. Who do you think will stop all this? 85% + do not want to be vaccinated in Bulgaria. Bulgaria is in the red zone. There are no masks. There are no vaccines. There are no limits. The state's constitution is over the Covid epidemic.
After September 11 in America, you all forgot your rights. Europe has forgotten its country's Constitution in 2021. Trust me. Macron will be in prison in 2022. But the road will show Bulgaria. I do not say this because I am Bulgarian, but because I see what is happening in Europe and the United States. You're crazy there. They take away your rights. How will a man without rights defeat Covid?
Bulgaria is the hope. The exception of NATO and the EU. The moon (God *Selena*) will know her homeland again. You are right about that.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 28, 2021)

air_dance said:


> And who will save you from Covid?


Thank you for suggesting I  am worth saving.  It is humbling.



air_dance said:


> You're crazy there.


Whoops a bit premature with my praise there!


From all you say about Bulgaria and its place in the grand scheme of things across copious threads its become crystal clear I am my own saviour as I am as Bulgarian. as you are.
I was born Bulgarian on an island of Bulgaria and live there to this day. This island is under foreign occupation as  is all Bulgaria but I know that by the end of the September October coming (the one in the 365 calendar) the yoke of foreign occupation will be lifted for all Bulgarians and the foreign devils will be driven into the sea, or sent on a one way trip to Rockall.
The new dawn will see the restoration of the Bulgarian world order which has lain dormant for far too long and never again will we Bulgars allow the light of Bulgaria to dim.

Without your constant prompting this realisation would not have come to me.
Thank you dear heart.

I call on all Bulgarians to rise up and rejoice in the new dawn when it arrives. You know who you are.


----------



## air_dance (Aug 28, 2021)

Am I guilty of seeing hope? Everything will be fine from a place we least expect.
I wish all citizens of the states to read their Constitutions and to assert their rights.
The masks in Bulgaria were introduced by the Minister of Health by order. An order is not above the law. The law of the Constitution of every republic in the world. An order falls in court. That's what we do here. Just follow the laws, not the "order" of an official.
"La Liberté guidant le peuple"


 


If the court rules in your state in favor of Covid-19, and not in the "LAW" of a state, then the state is "slave". This is the Mafia. And this picture created by France for France should be placed below and not shown anymore.
Liberation of Bulgaria - Liberation on France - The flag of Samara - The flag of "La Marseillaise" (Marse = Samara). (S) With (Mary) Maria.


 

 

 

 


I wish Europe to remember the International again. Тo this end, Macron will be imprisoned next year and will answer to "La Marseillaise" (Liberation - "Libertl") and be responsible for his actions.


----------



## feralimal (Aug 28, 2021)

You're not guilty of seeing hope - its a weird thing to say though.  Hope isn't really that useful - when you don't know the facts or have a good handle on what's going on, you can hope for things that are actually impossible.  I _hope_ the Bulgarians prove me wrong 

The way I see it, law and constitutions - all that stuff - were only ever a fiction.  They were always run and managed by the elite.  But, many people are invested in it, and look to it for help.  It wouldn't be easy to ignore all that invested energy... So rather than change the law, it is being ignored - something else is taking its place.

What is happening now is outside of the law - it is within the policies of privately held companies.  Eg - if you want to shop or travel but don't want to follow the company policy, you can choose another company.... But if _all_ the companies have the same policy you have a problem. So if all the companies have a mask policy you will have to wear a mask to shop. The other side of what's going on is peer pressure - working on people to do what is perceived to be 'the right thing'.

So via company policy and peer pressure, law has become irrelevant.

What is really going on, or at least has become more obvious is that we are living in a fascist system - where I define fascism as companies + governments working together.  Although fascism is taught to be a right wing ideology, in reality it is left wing - close to communism.  So I could say that we are living in a *socialist fascist system*, to be clearer.


----------



## Magnetic (Aug 28, 2021)

Report from college town in wokelandia North Carolina, Disunited Vax Sheeple of Bidemerica.  Per the latest CDC request people are masked up, some even outside.  A very large % of the wokelandia sheeple have had the clot shots.  The Sheeple school is telling students who haven't vaxed to be tested every week.  There seems to be a Force Shield of "If I don't think about the reports of disastrous outcomes to my cohorts of my young age that got vaxed then it won't happen to me".  Overheard conversation of young people having health issues from the spike.  The old people here went full in on the death jab, and they are starting to have clots, strokes, and other life-threatening events.  An 83-year-old friend passed out and was found to have a clot so large that his skin in his leg puffed out in a large ball! They said he came close to having his leg amputated. His son was a Doc at Duke Hospital, a prestigious place, and had him undergo an 8-hour operation to replace the vein which had died.  I think that his life would have been forfeit if his son did not work at the hospital and/or if he lived away from the prestigious Duke Hospital in the country.  Another old person 57 stroked out and was placed in a coma to deal with the blood on the brain.  He recovered but is decrepit and not long for this plane.  Many people with comorbidities have died from the clot shot here.  People are having other virus outbreaks from the spike and also skin disorders perhaps from the skin tissue dying from the micro-clotting.  The suppression of spike damage and death is remarkable and old people who are spiked don't blame the shots when they have clots and do not report them to the Vaers database of damaged and dead people.  Believe it or not if you die from a spike up to 14 days after your not counted among the vaxed but are counted as "unvaxed".


----------



## Safranek (Aug 29, 2021)

REAL doctors standing up against the WHO, CDC and NHS, here's an article giving evidence of it in the UK:

130+ UK Doctors: Failed COVID Policies Caused ‘Massive’ Harm, Especially to Children


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 29, 2021)

Nothing to see here. 

_View: https://twitter.com/CharlieEmmaUK/status/1430826067590324225_​


----------



## feralimal (Aug 29, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Nothing to see here.
> 
> _View: https://twitter.com/CharlieEmmaUK/status/1430826067590324225_​




Yes, had he been injected though or is he being considered 'unvaccinated' according to the CDC definition (where you are considered unvaccinated until *2 weeks* are complete *after* your *second* injection).

Just another one of those things we'll never know.

And that is assuming we even take the story at face value.  And that we think there is such a think as a test.  Or that viruses even exist.  Sigh.


----------



## matematik (Aug 30, 2021)

Why are there so many "ultranationalist" Slavs? I notice a lot of Russians with the same mentality, who claim Russia is the centre of everything and that the rest of the world is desperate to cover up Russian greatness, or every other country's history is just a copy of Russian history.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 30, 2021)

feralimal said:


> And that is assuming we even take the story at face value.


My apologies that post was a tad rushed to be honest. I posted it to highlight the media's connectivity. They used to spin the story headline a bit for each audience but now given that everyone imbibes the mobile/cell Koolaid clearly they don't need to bother.

Its become quite obvious that a certain number of folk in any given location simply ticktock along with anything anyone they deemed to be in authority over them says. The numbers of these people do not matter in the slightest as there is no way to measure their number in the same way their is no way to check any of the numbers any State of the World authority puts out.  1 case of COCO of 1,000,000 cases makes no difference as the numbers cannot be checked or verified in any way whatsoeveratall.

Governments run elections. Lots know this but few pay it any attention. Governments count the votes. Governments announce the winners and losers.
Governments run epi and pan demics. Lots know this but few pay it any attention. Governments count the numbers. Governments announce the numbers of winners and losers.

The universal cure for a positive COCO test is 10 days isolation from human beings. That's it. There is no other cure for it. No injection, no drug nothing. You simply stay inside a building take no exercise no fresh air, no sunlight, no human contact at all and you are cured.
You are not tested on leaving isolation, you are not injected with anything.

I really don't know what it takes for people to realise the absurdity of the whole thing and it is hard to accept most do not, from their actions seem to care let alone pay it any attention, let alone look into anything other than a bloody screen clutched in the palm of their hands.
I know I bang on a lot about the personal mobile cells but it is what they truly are so tough tittiy.

Just stop complying.

_View: https://twitter.com/Willlow_Rose/status/1431928880592474112_​


----------



## feralimal (Aug 31, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> View:
> _View: https://twitter.com/Willlow_Rose/status/1431928880592474112_




The names tho...  "Earnest Ramirez"...


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 31, 2021)

Otherwise known as the '*Flu d'état*'.



feralimal said:


> The names tho... "Earnest Ramirez"



It should really be *Ernesto* Ramirez, but clearly it's a case of 'The Importance of Being Earnest', as Oscar Wilde would say... or at least giving the appearance of being earnest.


----------



## matematik (Aug 31, 2021)

I wonder what the real vaccine uptake percentage is? The official stats seem to be around 70-80% on average for most Western countries, but this doesn't seem realistic to me. If uptake was really that high I don't think there would be the push back against vaccine passports that there is, why would the vaxxed care about it? Surely a lot of the reason they got vaxxed is to get a vaccine passport?

Personally I think the vaxxed are a minority in reality, 25% would be a generous estimate.


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 31, 2021)

Australia is lost, much the same for it's neighbour, NZ.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/mUdZDxD6SHV3/_


----------



## matematik (Aug 31, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Australia is lost, much the same for it's neighbour, NZ.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/mUdZDxD6SHV3/_




Seems to very low vaccine uptake in Australia and New Zealand, and a lot of push back against the restrictions, more than in most other Western countries. I think they're getting it particularly bad because the globalists are trying to break their will.


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Aug 31, 2021)

Portugal covid fraud uncovered . Protective Face Masks: Effect on the Oxygenation and Heart Rate Status of Oral Surgeons during Surgery - PubMed

Think most of the world lives in an idiocracy at the moment , or a psychopathocracy maybe  . Seems we can either vote for an idiot or a psychopath .


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 31, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Australia is lost, much the same for it's neighbour, NZ.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/mUdZDxD6SHV3/_



Is that a bloke?

I sad git that I am, have been following the  Aussie situation via twitter feeds. I am a twitter voyeur not a player and it seems that the further one gets from the cities the more sanity there is. Toowoomba where the state government and Wagner are building a 'quarantine facility' according to state government mouthpieces, media and alt media parroting the same is in realty a place where bars and live music and dj's shows are running as normal yet in the cities it's cop heaven with all the crims and terrorists obeying the stay inside obligation so they are left with nothing to do but wander around scaring people, detaining and fining a few who are 'off message'.

It's always the cities where the people are terrorised and filmed being terrorised and who sit in their cells with the telly's and radios/phones/computers on being cured of COCO (remember the ONLY cure on earth for COCO is to stay inside away from other humans for ten consecutive days) watching their fellows get terrorised along with the ever popular Today We Smash Some Protesters reality shows.

The good lady delivered that truth to a couple of friends earlier this afternoon and she was met with silence before one said "Fuk me I hadn't thought of it like that!"


----------



## fabiorem (Aug 31, 2021)

matematik said:


> I wonder what the real vaccine uptake percentage is? The official stats seem to be around 70-80% on average for most Western countries, but this doesn't seem realistic to me. If uptake was really that high I don't think there would be the push back against vaccine passports that there is, why would the vaxxed care about it? Surely a lot of the reason they got vaxxed is to get a vaccine passport?
> 
> Personally I think the vaxxed are a minority in reality, 25% would be a generous estimate.




It does not make any sense to have a vaccine passport, if the numbers are that high. They said herd immunity can be reached after 60%, but it is 80% now, so why the need for a vaccine passport? This only reinforces the narrative that they want to kill people, given the many side effects happening among the vaccinated.


----------



## ThreeSocks (Sep 1, 2021)

matematik said:


> I wonder what the real vaccine uptake percentage is? The official stats seem to be around 70-80% on average for most Western countries, but this doesn't seem realistic to me. If uptake was really that high I don't think there would be the push back against vaccine passports that there is, why would the vaxxed care about it? Surely a lot of the reason they got vaxxed is to get a vaccine passport?
> 
> Personally I think the vaxxed are a minority in reality, 25% would be a generous estimate.



Here in Canada, they are claiming 80% or so. I agree that it's probably exaggerated a bit, but I'm not sure by much. Almost everyone I know is vaccinated. I'd be very surprised if it was under 60%.


----------



## matematik (Sep 1, 2021)

The Deagel 2025 population forecast spells it out in my opinion, all the countries predicted to have catastrophic population reductions are predominantly white, especially Western. All the countries predicted to maintain or increase their current population levels are predominantly non-white. The racial element is even more obvious when one considers that it's overwhelmingly white people who are queuing up to be jabbed. Non-whites are mostly anti-vax, even the mainstream media openly admits this. 

I would argue that the mainstream media in the UK, and probably in most other Western countries, have been subtly trying to discourage non-whites from taking the vaccine. It's aimed squarely at white people. An example would be how the media will get someone, often a famous person, from a non-white community to be interviewed imploring other members of their ethnic community to get the jab and claiming to be vaxxed themselves. 

They must know full well this type of propaganda doesn't work. Non-whites mostly see these people are traitors and shills, this type of propaganda just makes them even more suspicious and the powers that be know this that's why they do it, because they don't actually want non-whites taking the jab. It's reverse psychology essentially.

This also fits in well with the current engineered Afghanistan crisis and inevitable "refugee crisis" that will follow, Boris Johnson has already said that Britain will accept all Afghan refugees even without passports or other ID. Lining up replacements for the vaccine dead in Western countries I wonder?

I know many consider bringing race into these topics to be distasteful, beyond the pale even, but I think those who insist on ignoring it are missing a big part of the picture and of understanding much of what motivates these people. I believe the NWO wants a predominantly non-white and ultimately mixed race proletariat to rule over.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 1, 2021)

Well there its I am for the chop or the jibjab or starvation or death by Alli Ackbah according to predictions set in stone somewhere and crystal ball gazers who in my experience always required cash before the "good news" is spoken perhaps things have changed these days who knows.. Thank god I will not remain alive to be a digital slave for the NWO.

Anyway I found this of considerable interest maybe someone else might.

_View: https://twitter.com/MountvSimon/status/1432742891504508930_

EDIT to add
Doing a cracking job of hitting the guidestone numbers!

_View: https://twitter.com/timbofive/status/1433018776606420992/photo/1_​


----------



## FAELAGUM (Sep 1, 2021)

matematik said:


> The Deagel 2025 population forecast spells it out in my opinion, all the countries predicted to have catastrophic population reductions are predominantly white, especially Western. All the countries predicted to maintain or increase their current population levels are predominantly non-white. The racial element is even more obvious when one considers that it's overwhelmingly white people who are queuing up to be jabbed. Non-whites are mostly anti-vax, even the mainstream media openly admits this.
> 
> I would argue that the mainstream media in the UK, and probably in most other Western countries, have been subtly trying to discourage non-whites from taking the vaccine. It's aimed squarely at white people. An example would be how the media will get someone, often a famous person, from a non-white community to be interviewed imploring other members of their ethnic community to get the jab and claiming to be vaxxed themselves.
> 
> ...



Do you think the Deagel 2025 population forecast is tied to the on going mass vaccination campaign? Or just merely a coincidence? If tied what do you think will happen to all the vaccinees?


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 1, 2021)

According to the WHO the KLF have reentered the charts.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWuPPMTiuRw_​


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 1, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> According to the WHO the KLF have reentered the charts.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWuPPMTiuRw_​



You have to love the balls(pun intended) these folks have when naming their entities, GISAID, sounds like Jizz, do not put that word into the googly as you may get much more that you bargained for.

At this point it is like that old toilet humour game that you make porn names out of classic films, "Shaving Ryan's Privates or Shindlers Fist", sorry for the crudeness but what can you say when all we have is, Boris's Johnson, Matt's Handycock and Cressida's Dick, I have said it before and here it is again, we are getting f**ked, royaly f**cked.


----------



## feralimal (Sep 1, 2021)

I can't help noticing that the capital Greek letters for all the 'famous' (that I've heard discussed in the news anyway) variants: delta - Δ, lambda - Λ and now mu - Μ, are triangles that are pointing up.

I also understand that the astrological symbol for air, is an upwards pointing triangle.

I wonder then - is this something related to the age of Aquarius, which some say we are moving into?  Aquarius is, bizarrely, an air sign not water.

I actually give only a little credence to this sort info, but I thought I'd share those observations anyway..  I see them more as part of the script or 'their' religion.  I don't know what these symbols are meant to stand for.

On this thesis, there only remains one further letter in the Greek alphabet that is even vaguely like a triangle, and that is N.


----------



## Kamikaze (Sep 1, 2021)

Song of the year, no contest.   Well done Eric.  The back-story on this song is very interesting, and he has been honest as can be.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNt4NIQ7FTA

Eric Clapton 'I should Never have Gone Near The Needle' / Hugo Talks #lockdown_


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 2, 2021)

Another brick falls from the wall.

_View: https://twitter.com/matthewloop/status/1433429786404163591_

Edit to add
Oh dear the wall fell down, AGES AGO!

_View: https://twitter.com/DarrenPlymouth/status/1433395454969061380_

Was it ever up!
FOIs reveal that health/science institutions around the world have no record of SARS-COV-2  isolation/purification, anywhere, ever – Fluoride Free Peel​


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 3, 2021)

Genius, evil genius, the editor of this vid that is.


_View: https://twitter.com/CaldronPool/status/1433019248733921286?s=20_


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 3, 2021)

The language used here is just bonkers.

When False Flags Flutter in the Alps? - Rogue Male


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 4, 2021)

Sick!


_View: https://twitter.com/TeesOnLine/status/1434067271182323712/photo/1_​


----------



## matematik (Sep 4, 2021)

FAELAGUM said:


> Do you think the Deagel 2025 population forecast is tied to the on going mass vaccination campaign? Or just merely a coincidence? If tied what do you think will happen to all the vaccinees?



I think it's possible that the vaccines and scamdemic in general are a precursor to a major war, possibly nuclear, that'll be responsible for the huge loses. This would explain the heaviest loses being specifically in the UK and US better than vaccines in my opinion.

Also, I wonder if the powers that be will turn on the vaccinated soon and start blaming them for shedding even deadlier new "variants" and thus in need of being isolated/contained in some way.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 4, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Sick!



I am advising a 30-year old with myocarditis following the first biontech shot. I was able to help him get rid of most symptoms with a simple protocol of vitamin C, glycine, NAD and trimethylglycine. One of the most important goals has to be to get rid of the chronic inflammation to prevent further damage to the tissues, so a combination of anti-oxidants and mitochondrial support nutrients is essential.

To the above I also would add vitamin E and Vitamin D ideally, and possibly selenium.


----------



## Magnetic (Sep 4, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I am advising a 30-year old with myocarditis following the first biontech shot. I was able to help him get rid of most symptoms with a simple protocol of vitamin C, glycine, NAD and trimethylglycine. One of the most important goals has to be to get rid of the chronic inflammation to prevent further damage to the tissues, so a combination of anti-oxidants and mitochondrial support nutrients is essential.
> 
> To the above I also would add vitamin E and Vitamin D ideally, and possibly selenium.


Ivermectin binds to the ACE receptor site and has been shown to be of great value in saving lives and reducing damage but perhaps it is unavailable in Germany.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 4, 2021)

He lives in a land down under and explains why Aus is commie heaven. Warning naughty words are used throughout.

_View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1433911824672509957_​
He lives just north of the Land of the Free. 

_View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1434152227627745292_​


----------



## feralimal (Sep 4, 2021)

This is a fantastic, clear article that deconstructs the past 18 months - even a normie could follow it!  11/10!!

A Self-Fulfilling Prophecy: Systemic Collapse and Pandemic Simulation - The Philosophical Salon


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 4, 2021)

feralimal said:


> This is a fantastic, clear article that deconstructs the past 18 months


I can do it with a single word.

*Bullshit*​


----------



## feralimal (Sep 4, 2021)

Yes...  

.. but if you like alternative and clear dissections of it, that article is excellent.  Especially for normies who may wonder why suddenly the economy wasn't the most important things in the world any more.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 5, 2021)

feralimal said:


> normies


What the flying duck do you mean by that term?
People who are blinded by media, people who follow the narrative, people who are shit scared of dying, people who believe in experts, people who are injected, people in fear, people who tick tock along, people who take everything for granted etc etc.
A horrible term that simply serves the division the authority cult runs on.
Changing the language may not change the world but it sure as hell reduces the divide.

Edit to add.
Have a listen. It's bloody good, really good!!!!!!!

_View: https://twitter.com/BernieSpofforth/status/1434420744759427075_

​
Second edit to add this beauty.
Algeria. Who knew!

_View: https://twitter.com/infofoundationx/status/1434259700762226691_​


----------



## feralimal (Sep 5, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> What the flying duck do you mean by that term?
> People who are blinded by media, people who follow the narrative, people who are shit scared of dying, people who believe in experts, people who are injected, people in fear, people who tick tock along, people who take everything for granted etc etc.



That's not a bad effort.

I think I would state it as those people who accept the information they are provided rather than working through the claims personally, perhaps even refusing to accept some.  This unwarranted, over-extension of trust, is weaponised against them.  Unfortunately, after so many years it becomes a habit that is hard to break, and its even hard to conceive of another type of existence.



kd-755 said:


> A horrible term that simply serves the division the authority cult runs on.
> Changing the language may not change the world but it sure as hell reduces the divide.



Its only a term that express an existing division.  I'm not creating the division - it was already there.  The fact you knew what I meant indicates that it was a fair way to relay my point.

Perhaps you think you are talking to the wider world on this forum?  But, I don't think you are - most people here are already aware that the MSM is not the place to get useful info.  You're preaching to the choir; you're already on one side of an existing divide.  You are not reaching normies here.

I'm intrigued as to why you think this is negative term though.  If you are an individual who has chosen to go along with the herd, submitting to authority - what I call a 'normie' - have you not accepted the cult's authority?  Should I have said 'follower' or 'sheep' instead?  What should I say to heal the divide that is there by their acceptance of the cult's authority, and in reverse, my refusal?


----------



## pushamaku (Sep 6, 2021)

feralimal said:


> Its only a term that express an existing division. I'm not creating the division - it was already there. The fact you knew what I meant indicates that it was a fair way to relay my point.



100. 


feralimal said:


> I think I would state it as those people who accept the information they are provided rather than working through the claims personally, perhaps even refusing to accept some. This unwarranted, over-extension of trust, is weaponised against them. Unfortunately, after so many years it becomes a habit that is hard to break, and its even hard to conceive of another type of existence.



I would go farther and say that the "normies" are being actively weaponized against anyone with an ounce of real spirit left on this present terror campaign that is the COCO. This is not some safe space forum for "snowflakes". I jest? And evil must be recognized everywhere it starts to take root be it in your "normie" neighbour or not. 



feralimal said:


> I'm intrigued as to why you think this is negative term though. If you are an individual who has chosen to go along with the herd, submitting to authority - what I call a 'normie' - have you not accepted the cult's authority? Should I have said 'follower' or 'sheep' instead? What should I say to heal the divide that is there by their acceptance of the cult's authority, and in reverse, my refusal?



We cannot heal this divide online - that's the devil's playground with his armies of AI bots and snowflake keyboard warriors. Live proud and strong and ignore the BS shit storm online. Most of it is designed to trigger these useless arguments in the first place.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 6, 2021)

feralimal said:


> I think I would state it as those people who accept the information they are provided rather than working through the claims personally, perhaps even refusing to accept some.


Thank you.


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 6, 2021)

An all time low.


_View: https://twitter.com/DarrenPlymouth/status/1434863505878958081?s=20_


----------



## matematik (Sep 7, 2021)

Although AstraZeneca no longer seems to be used anywhere, not even in the UK, so it doesn't appear to have been a very successful campaign. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if it is deliberate reverse psychology to make people favour Pfizer and Moderna.

The failure of AZ was probably deliberate and planned, as it has massively increased the credibility and respect of Pfizer and Moderna in the eyes of normies who believe they have dodged a bullet in avoiding AZ. It also gives the scientific establishment an excuse to make mRNA vaccines the norm and abolish the "dangerous outdated tech" that AZ used.

The media are clearly complicit in this, as they only ever report deaths from AZ. You will never see a Pfizer or Moderna, etc, death reported in the mainstream media, only AZ. They want people to believe AZ is the bad one and that if they get anything else then they're in the clear.

I wouldn't be surprised if AstraZeneca goes bust at some point in the near future, just to emphasise the point that non-mRNA vaccines are bad news.


----------



## Safranek (Sep 7, 2021)

Finally, there is a recent analysis of the 4 major vaccines published by a Dr. Robert Young who seems to have the credentials, equipment and associates to qualify to do this level of analysis.

Its a 20 minute read but worth every minute for those curious about what is potentially in the vaccines and in what quantities.

The ingredients and quantities found are highly alarming to say the least.
*Phase Contrast Microscopy, Transmission and Scanning Electron Microscopy and Energy-Dispersive X-ray Spectroscopy Reveal the Ingredients in the CoV-19 Vaccines!*​Scanning & Transmission Electron Microscopy Reveals Graphene Oxide in CoV-19 Vaccines

-------------------------------------------------

I wonder what the repercussions might be if this study holds ground and is repeated by others achieving the same results. How can Pfizer, Moderna, Astrazeneca and Janssen explain this away?

There are many other great articles posted on the site also, I haven't read them all but will do so.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 7, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Finally, there is a recent analysis of the 4 major vaccines published by a Dr. Robert Young


I read it and couldn't see how he obtained his samples of the  four fluids. Did I miss it?
Edit to add a missing t.


----------



## Safranek (Sep 7, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I read it and couldn't see how he obtained his samples of the four fluids. Did I miss it?


Good catch. Given the strict regulation of the substances, it would most likely not be by legal means (a request to the manufacturers to reverse engineer their biological nano operating systems), as there are strict guidelines regarding their dispersion and documentation. It would also explain why he has not published in any of the medical journals as of yet.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 8, 2021)

Does anyone have any answers to these questions?
I 've looked and I cannot find them but maybe I am just not looking in the right places.

_View: https://twitter.com/CelestineBee/status/1434796147063857157_​


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 8, 2021)

The only words that come to mind are, bottom and barrel.

Cheeky little square and compass at the end.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 9, 2021)

Nothing to see here...except WHY you should not trust anything in any video.
I wore one of these back in the mid eighties, bought from a joke shop in Blackpool, an old man with white hair mask. It was a bit ill fitting but it was enough to scare the shit out of people in the flesh.
But these modern yokes well when you see woman pretending to be a man and a man pretending to be a woman they are more likely wearing latex not unstable clones.
The propaganda is so overt either the controllers have truly lost control or they are so cocksure of their position they don't give a shit who knows.

Perhaps this is how characters have always been portrayed in the flesh as in none of them are what we are told they are only the makeup so too speak has become more refined.


_View: https://twitter.com/BristolBlues40/status/1435991157918650374_​


----------



## Lili Kat (Sep 9, 2021)

Text by a friend of mine.

TikTokers (doctors, health workers?) got into an omerta and now they can't tell the truth about the plandemic.

Karma returns very strong in the countries where they are going to try to mark them ...... and omerta does not allow them to use the only tool they have to defend themselves, really ...

If they told the truth, the brand would be the last of their problems and the mob would be the first.

We observe that they have cheated anyone who felt at a higher moral level.

It is brutal, we are attending the greatest ritual in the history of mankind.

* The law of silence or omertá (in Italian, omertà [omeɾˈta]) is the Sicilian code of honor that prohibits reporting on criminal activities considered matters that concern the persons involved. This practice is very widespread in cases of serious crimes or in mafia cases where a witness or one of the accused prefers to remain silent for fear of reprisals or to protect other culprits. In Mafia culture, breaking the omertà oath is punishable by death.


----------



## Safranek (Sep 9, 2021)

The same is happening in Canada. Here are a fired politician and 3 persecuted doctors giving info on Parliament hill:
Parliamentary Press Conference​Held on Parliament Hill on June 17, 2021  

Subject:  *Censorship of Doctors and Scientists in Canada*

This is a serious subject - many people are unaware that this is happening 


_View: https://player.vimeo.com/video/565739136?h=6ce24be21d_


Source:
https://standupcanada.solutions/censorship-in-canada


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 10, 2021)

Big Farmer indeed. Watch both parts, please.

_View: https://twitter.com/HiDearZaki2/status/1433347000150413312_​


----------



## Nezumi (Sep 10, 2021)

Get vaccinated or face the sack, Joe Biden tells millions of US workers

dam thoughts on this? or just another scare tactic?


----------



## JohnNada (Sep 10, 2021)

Nezumi said:


> Get vaccinated or face the sack, Joe Biden tells millions of US workers
> 
> dam thoughts on this? or just another scare tactic?


Not so much scare tactic as tactic to continue to divide the people in this country. The propaganda to pit Vaccinated against Unvaccinated is strong here. This is just something that will fire up the base of both political parties, with one backing this mandate, another fighting it, and both taking to the media to convince everyone that we should be focused on fighting with each other rather than focused on the fuckery from the politicians on a day to day basis.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 10, 2021)

JohnNada said:


> Not so much scare tactic as tactic to continue to divide the people in this country. The propaganda to pit Vaccinated against Unvaccinated is strong here. This is just something that will fire up the base of both political parties, with one backing this mandate, another fighting it, and both taking to the media to convince everyone that we should be focused on fighting with each other rather than focused on the fuckery from the politicians on a day to day basis.


You nailed it. They want people consumed with both rage and fear, and to see the "other side" as the enemy. Their tactics are working pretty well.


kd-755 said:


> Big Farmer indeed. Watch both parts, please.
> 
> _View: https://twitter.com/HiDearZaki2/status/1433347000150413312_​



And now he's taking more poisons to "treat" the poison previously injected into his body. This is how they enslave people to big pharma.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 10, 2021)

Wanderer said:


> now he's taking more poisons to "treat" the poison previously injected into his body. This is how they enslave people to big pharma.


BINGO!
Doesn't seem to have occurred to him yet (i hope that yet is justified) to research how to get the crap out of his body. The body may well be working its arse off to get rid of it, scratch that may, it is working its arse off but giving it as much help as possible is within his gift.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 10, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> BINGO!
> Doesn't seem to have occurred to him yet (i hope that yet is justified) to research how to get the crap out of his body. The body may well be working its arse off to get rid of it, scratch that may, it is working its arse off but giving it as much help as possible is within his gift.


Yes, our bodies have amazing abilities to heal themselves, but they are rarely given the opportunity. Several natural remedies can be found online to this toxic jab, but even then it's going to take TIME and patience. I (along with my family and my dog) am now 100% off of pharma products, and that includes things like Tylenol and commercial toothpaste. If current events aren't enough to wake people up from the deception they've been sold all their lives, I don't know what will.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 10, 2021)

Same here. Barring the good lady's reliance on Big farmer thyroxin due to having her thyroids removed two decades ago the tentacles have all been pulled out for all of us.
We are discovering all manner of methods and processes that act to repair things and deal with pain.
I must also mention she went to a Chinese Doctor about a condition that we have since found out is called Cystitis with no known cause (not by Big Farmer employees aka doctors). The Chinese doctor did not fix her cystitis but she did give her more confidence in herself, discovered she was out of balance and re-balanced her over a period of eight weeks and cured here migraine problems which she had had since 11 years of age when she was put into glasses by the NHS optician. cost £700 overall but the best £700 we have ever spent over our 34 years together!
Acupuncture, cupping, massage and some Chinese herbal medicine/teas was all it took which was based on the most thorough examination/assessment of her well being and body she has ever had.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 11, 2021)

Nezumi said:


> Get vaccinated or fa "This is not about freedom ce the sack, Joe Biden tells millions of US workers
> 
> dam thoughts on this? or just another scare tactic?



This was tried in Spain, but ruled as unconstitutional by the Supreme Tribunal. Surely the situation must be the same in the US? It's probably just scare tactics as they are desperate to get as many pricks as possible, 

If the barely-blinking arsehole is so concerned about protecting all America, why only companies with 100 employees or more?

"*This is not about freedom, or personal choice*," it's about coercion via an implanted assumption of guilt pertaining to a non-existent threat. It's about tyranny and murder.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 11, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> This was tried in Spain, but ruled as unconstitutional by the Supreme Tribunal. Surely the situation must be the same in the US? It's probably just scare tactics as they are desperate to get as many pricks as possible,
> 
> If the barely-blinking arsehole is so concerned about protecting all America, why only companies with 100 employees or more?
> 
> "*This is not about freedom, or personal choice*," it's about coercion via an implanted assumption of guilt pertaining to a non-existent threat. It's about tyranny and murder.


What's going to happen is a bunch of people are going to cave and get the jabby jab, then this will be overturned, and they will have some serious regret. I know some people who are considering it because they are so fearful of losing their jobs... one couple I know is considering caving, at least the husband, so the wife can quit and they still have income. I keep encouraging them to stand their ground, work on an exemption, etc. But I can only do so much. 

By the way, I'm wondering if there is some occult significance to Biden making the announcement on 9/9... and it's a "6 prong plan". Nothing diabolical going on here, I'm sure.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 12, 2021)

A question: 
I noticed myself - but thought it was just coincidence - that almost all the older people with vaccin I know are detoriating VERY quick since then: 
from edema to kidney failure, internal bleedings, headaches, extreme tiredness and a lot of memory problems.
On Twitter some health worker who works with old people noticed the same with her clients and she got massive reactions that so many workers are noticing the same with their elderly vaccinated clients/ patients and parents at the moment.
There is also an excess mortality at the moment here: 200 more per week than "expected".
Is this just a local problem, coincidence, or are more people noticing this?


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 16, 2021)

An 11 year old with more sense than the overwhelming majority of people older than she is. 


_View: https://twitter.com/linasunearth/status/1438226303677784065/photo/1_​


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 16, 2021)

Please do as this man asks.



> So here's my request to you, English-language reader:
> *Please forward this message on.** Let people know what's happening.*
> Sunlight is the best disinfectant.



I want to share the situation which my family and I are now facing because of Covid Pass restrictions.
We live in the small European country of *Lithuania*. In the last few months, strict Covid Pass restrictions have been introduced which represent a fundamental transformation in society.


----------



## pushamaku (Sep 17, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Please do as this man asks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Backup link just in case: https://archive.is/Ux0mt


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 17, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> Backup link just in case: https://archive.is/Ux0mt


Thank you.


----------



## matematik (Sep 17, 2021)

Holiday resort owner in Wales, UK bans vaccinated guests from staying there. I think this is the way things are going, total polarisation. They are playing the vaxxed and unvaxxed off against each other. They want the unvaxxed blamed for spreading the "Covid", and the vaxxed blamed for shedding it. They want both to be fearful of each other and to blame each other.

Anti-vaxxer Welsh eco-resort says it is now fully booked for weeks


Alexandra said:


> A question:
> I noticed myself - but thought it was just coincidence - that almost all the older people with vaccin I know are detoriating VERY quick since then:
> from edema to kidney failure, internal bleedings, headaches, extreme tiredness and a lot of memory problems.
> On Twitter some health worker who works with old people noticed the same with her clients and she got massive reactions that so many workers are noticing the same with their elderly vaccinated clients/ patients and parents at the moment.
> ...



There was a funeral director in the UK talking about a sudden massive jump in deaths recently when all throughout the "pandemic" he was not seeing more deaths than normal.

It's an interesting interview, although I did notice he blatantly makes "devil horn" signs with both hands several times during the video. I found that very strange and it makes me suspicious of him, as that's not the sort of gesture someone would make subconsciously, especially considering the subject matter he is talking about. His name "John O'Looney" is also a bit odd too.

As he is a funeral director and obviously clued up on "conspiracy" subjects I find it hard to believe the meaning of that hand gesture would be lost on him.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/gigUyK3yLtMU/_


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 17, 2021)

Good grief. Am "odd name" makes someone possibly maybe probably untrustworthy!
One could do a little tiddy bit of research before speculating, just a suggestion.

His business website; Home | MK Family Funeral Services (link fixed)

His twitter feed; https://twitter.com/OlooneyJohn

He has been banging on since July about there being no pandemic. He hasn't wavered or flip flopped.
There is no health pandemic. A fact fully supported by my frequent trips to the local cemetery which is not filling up faster than any other year and the fact this house I am sat in is on the main drag from a large funeral parlour to both cemetery and hospital. Vans one way and hearses the other both carrying bodies and neither in any greater or lesser frequency than any other year.


Meanwhile in sunny Cyprus.



> Mandatory coronavirus tests for the vaccinated is under discussion by the scientific advisory team but there is currently no motion towards changing the measures as of now.
> 
> Asked to confirm the reports, first published in daily Phileleftheros, health ministry spokesperson Margarita Kyriacou told the Cyprus Mail early on Friday afternoon that the issue was being discussed amongst the scientific advisory team.
> 
> ...


----------



## matematik (Sep 17, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Good grief. Am "odd name" makes someone possibly maybe probably untrustworthy!



The main thing I thought was odd was the "devil horn" signs he made several times during the video. The name was just an additional thing I noticed but it wasn't that which made me think he was suspicious, it was the hand gestures.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 17, 2021)

He makes quotation marks in the air around specific mainstream narrative labels emphasising the stupidity. But each to their own.


----------



## CBRadio (Sep 18, 2021)

matematik said:


> The main thing I thought was odd was the "devil horn" signs he made several times during the video. The name was just an additional thing I noticed but it wasn't that which made me think he was suspicious, it was the hand gestures.


Perhaps he thought the hand gestures went with the diabolicalness of the words he was putting in quotes. What got me was the eventual switch to panic-stirring. Until then I felt really uplifted. He's very credible and he talks of many professionals speaking out, and he was so calm and persuasive.... and suddenly he's concluding he's a marked man and we're all heading for internment. Then I do wonder who's writing the script. Coming to a cinema near me? Well, not unless it's a family-rated comedy....


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 18, 2021)

As much as I know all media including this forum is possibly bogus in intent and content in the case of the video I see man who is genuine. His body language screams genuine to me. I hear a man who is scared to be in what he perceives to be a minority and the paranoia kicks in. It kicks in through the people he replies to on his twitter account.
They talk of camps and the 'sheeple' and police violence etc here and abroad.

That was what I was getting at when I mentioned changing the use of words back up this thread aways. Many words like 'sheeple' and 'normies' are there to create a divide in whoever uses them to define themselves as not being a 'sheeple' or a 'normie' but being something else instead because "they know better".

We here can doubt a man in a video and go about our day but in Lithuania there are people truly at the point of complete desolation.... unless of course the man who wrote the article about his current life  in Lithuania made devil signs  whilst writing his script,  has an odd name' and is completely paranoid.

Edit to add this.



​


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 18, 2021)

_“Today we are taking the first step towards a broad portfolio of therapeutics to treat COVID-19. *Whilst vaccination is progressing at increasing speed, the virus will not disappear* and patients will need safe and effective treatments to reduce the burden of COVID-19. Our goal is clear, we aim to identify more front-runner candidates under development and authorise at least three new therapeutics by the end of the year._ _This is the European Health Union in action.” __Source_

This was the announcement back at the end of June of five products with a "high potential" to be some of the three new COVID-19 therapeutics that will be authorised by October 2021. The products are:

baricitinib *immunosuppresant (a medicine that reduces the activity of the immune system)* from Eli Lilly: an application for extension of marketing authorisation for COVID-19 indication is under assessment.

*Monoclonal antibodie*s under rolling review - *a regulatory tool to speed up the assessment of a promising medicine during a public health emergency:*

"*Since different types of products are needed for different patient populations and different stages and severity of the disease*, the expert group will identify product categories and select the most promising therapeutics candidates for each category based on *science based criteria*." (_ibid_)

Note the use of the term "disease" which occurs with equal frequency to the word 'virus'. I predict that the use of the word 'virus' in relation to COVID will be replaced by the term 'disease' in the near future.

"The Strategy forms part of a strong European Health Union, using a coordinated EU approach to better protect the health of our citizens, equip the EU and its Member States t*o better prevent and address future pandemics*, and improve resilience of Europe's health systems.

"The Strategy, which focuses on the treatment of patients with COVID-19, *works alongside *the successful EU Vaccines Strategy, through which safe and effective *vaccines *_[WS: do you think they actually believe their own lies?] _against COVID-19 have been authorised [WS: by means of the fake state of emergency] for use in the EU to prevent and reduce transmission of cases, as well as hospitalisation rates and deaths caused by the disease." (_ibid_)

The moral of this story is:

*DON'T *go to the doctor or hospital with any condition even vaguely resembling the flu... sorry COVID-19.

PS: Is anyone else old enough to have noticed that 'vaccine' deniers are being marginalised in precisely the same manner and for the same reasons as conscientious objectors were during (and after) WWII? The situation is the same - "It's your *duty *to allow us to get you killed."


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Sep 18, 2021)

My cousin died this morning. He went to hospital a week ago with flu symptoms, was admitted and put on a respirator right away. His wife says that he fought the nurses and begged not to be hooked up to it. Two days later he had a massive stroke and she was told he would probably be dead within the next few days. I don’t think he was vaccinated, but he never wanted to say. I’m heartbroken.


----------



## CBRadio (Sep 19, 2021)

Fortuna Fled said:


> My cousin died this morning. He went to hospital a week ago with flu symptoms, was admitted and put on a respirator right away. His wife says that he fought the nurses and begged not to be hooked up to it. Two days later he had a massive stroke and she was told he would probably be dead within the next few days. I don’t think he was vaccinated, but he never wanted to say. I’m heartbroken.


I am deeply sorry to hear of your loss. My heartfelt condolences to you and your family. A similar thing happened to a friend in April 2020. How hospitals can still justify such a monstrous response, I've no idea.


kd-755 said:


> As much as I know all media including this forum is possibly bogus in intent and content in the case of the video I see man who is genuine. His body language screams genuine to me. I hear a man who is scared to be in what he perceives to be a minority and the paranoia kicks in. It kicks in through the people he replies to on his twitter account.
> They talk of camps and the 'sheeple' and police violence etc here and abroad.
> 
> That was what I was getting at when I mentioned changing the use of words back up this thread aways. Many words like 'sheeple' and 'normies' are there to create a divide in whoever uses them to define themselves as not being a 'sheeple' or a 'normie' but being something else instead because "they know better".
> ...


This man seems genuine to me, too. But if it's his fear and paranoia kicking in, then why speak out? Whistle-blowing (empowering) and fear-mongering (disempowering), cancel each other out.  It's not much of a rallying call to suggest 'ditch your beliefs about the scary pandemic and replace them with my scary beliefs about what will happen to you when you do'.  What does he hope to achieve? And the same goes for the interviewer. I'm more likely to go about my day if I'm suffering from cognitive dissonance. The man from Lithuania, on the other hand, is asking for help and suggests what we might do.


----------



## pushamaku (Sep 19, 2021)

https://skirsch.com/covid/Killed.pdf


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 19, 2021)

CBRadio said:


> But if it's his fear and paranoia kicking in, then why speak out?


_"Bravery is our only option.
I'll say it again its that important.
Bravery is our only option."_

Not my words but i did hear them spoken by Stuart Wilde.

"It's either that or become a prisoner of your own fears."

FWIW the paranoia only kicked in the more he talked about the situation.

Lets not get carried away though the crowhouse and bitchute are not places most folk know about let alone go to listen or watch. Certainly not those folk who are shit scared of tiny invisible bogeymen or those who believe government is a necessary evil. Most folk tick tock along oblivious to most things, I know I did for many, many decades.
His words are only going to be heard by people sharing the video and their readers/followers/subscribers. It is not going to be put on the big screen down the Dog & Duck on a Saturday when the pub is rammed, for example nor will it be shown on any television station and its too long for ticktok.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 19, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> _"Bravery is our only option.
> I'll say it again its that important.
> Bravery is our only option."_
> 
> ...



That reminded me of this:



Felix Noille said:


> *The Nature of the Archons*
> 
> “_The Archons envy humanity for the qualities of freedom and love, not to mention ingenuity and imagination, all of which they lack. These texts state that the envious Archons operate through deception and excel in simulation (Coptic HAL), but basically _*have no agenda or master plan except to disrupt and confuse. Their plan is “senselessness,” a pointless game of “fear and enslavement”*_ (NHLE, 364-5)
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 19, 2021)

Fortuna Fled said:


> My cousin died this morning. He went to hospital a week ago with flu symptoms, was admitted and put on a respirator right away. His wife says that he fought the nurses and begged not to be hooked up to it. Two days later he had a massive stroke and she was told he would probably be dead within the next few days. I don’t think he was vaccinated, but he never wanted to say. I’m heartbroken.



Sorry to hear that. It's medical genocide. Oxygen overdose with a relative lack of carbon dioxide and anti-oxidants. In a flu, there's often already a lot of oxidative damage going on, with the danger of cytokine storms. Providing even more oxygen in this situation is deadly.

The cytokine storms are directly caused by the respirators. The COVID-19 Cytokine Storm; What We Know So Far

Unfortunately medicine has forgotten innovators like Konstantin Buteyko and Ladislav Meduna.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 19, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Unfortunately medicine has forgotten innovators like Konstantin Buteyko and Ladislav Meduna.



Not to mention the Hippocratic Oath.


----------



## matematik (Sep 19, 2021)

Waitress beaten and hospitalised by three black women in New York after refusing them entry to a restaurant without "vaccine passports". BLM now protesting vaccine passport "racism".

I believe that these sorts of "community tensions", to put it mildly, in the multi-racial and multi-cultural West will be the undoing of this agenda ultimately. Politicians can mandate all they like, but the reality is if some "communities" are stopped from going about their business due to these mandates, innocent people doing their jobs are going to be put in the firing line and are going to get hurt.

Black women who fought NYC hostess say they were racially profiled


----------



## Magnetic (Sep 20, 2021)

Here in the USA the elderly were the first group to get the Spike and its been taking them out over the last few months.  I think they did use a more deadly variant of the Spike or that most of the shots were the real thing and not the saline solutions in percentage compromising the later shots in toto.  IMHO they thought a high injuy and death rate among the elderly from the first series of shots would a plausible cover of "Well their old anyway".  Uncle Joe Biden Stalin wanted 70% Spiked by July 4 but did not achieve it, which has surprised the marketing team for the Death Cultists which cohencidentaly matched the survivor numbers in the Deagel forecast of Amerika for 2025.


Alexandra said:


> A question:
> I noticed myself - but thought it was just coincidence - that almost all the older people with vaccine I know are deterioating VERY quick since then:
> from edema to kidney failure, internal bleedings, headaches, extreme tiredness and a lot of memory problems.
> On Twitter some health worker who works with old people noticed the same with her clients and she got massive reactions that so many workers are noticing the same with their elderly vaccinated clients/ patients and parents at the moment.
> ...


----------



## matematik (Sep 20, 2021)

Something that occurred to me recently about the Deagel 2025 forecast that arguably makes it seem even more sinister is that overall it is NOT predicting global depopulation per se, in that it only predicts a slight decline in the global population that hardly seems that significant.

The catastrophic population loses are predicted in US, UK and Germany in particular, and basically all over the Western world to a somewhat lesser extent. What it looks like is an agenda to wipe out the key countries that currently make up the Western world. However most non-Western countries are predicated to maintain or even increase their populations in that time.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 20, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> _"Bravery is our only option.
> I'll say it again its that important.
> Bravery is our only option."_
> 
> Most folk tick tock along oblivious to most things, I know I did for many, many decades.


I didn't tick tock along, EVER.

....but I got briefly tapped by the magician's wand in the very early daze and made an error. For that I am doubly distraught by the dystopia of delusion.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 20, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> I didn't tick tock along, EVER.


_"You are the messiah. I should know I've followed a few. Give us a sign!"_


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 20, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> _"You are the messiah. I should know I've followed a few. Give us a sign!"_


Thou shant evere worketh nines to fives lest thou shameth ye Messiah.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 20, 2021)

A question.
I know there are at least half a dozen Aussies on here and all seem very quiet. 
Please could one or more of you please give an personal take on what is going on in your specific part of the continent?


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 20, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> A question.
> I know there are at least half a dozen Aussies on here and all seem very quiet.
> Please could one or more of you please give an personal take on what is going on in your specific part of the continent?


Yes please.


----------



## pushamaku (Sep 21, 2021)

​


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 21, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> ​



India plans to reopen for international tourism within 10 days, reports say, will issue free visas to first 500,000 travelers

I wonder what countries will suffer an unfortunate mishap shortly....


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 21, 2021)

When any 'leader' or government or state of any country simply removes all restrictions and does it on the day it announces it then we will see a group of people that are not part of the State of the World Order. 
All this 'jam tomorrow" is nothing more than the reverse of 'we are bringing in restrictions a week or two from today". A mind trick to keep people focussed on a future not the present.
The entirety of media output seems focussed on this singular message so I guess the present is the only place to be.


----------



## pushamaku (Sep 21, 2021)

A Letter to the Vaccinated​ 
Following their “Open Letter to the Unvaccinated”, an expanding group of Canadian scholars has now written a letter addressing “the vaccinated”. The writers expose the divisiveness of vaccination status and denounce the resulting rift in society.

Giving up civil liberties in exchange for a false sense of safety is futile. We must not accept a descent into medical apartheid in Canada and around the world.

The letter appeals both to those who chose to take the vaccine and those who were coerced. It reflects on the broader implications of our actions in an effort to collaborate on a constructive path forward.

*Open Letter to the Vaccinated*

Prime Minister Trudeau recently warned that “there will be consequences” if federal employees do not comply with vaccine mandates. This is a voice of tyranny that has reverberated fear and heightened agitation across our country. It has launched our nation into deep division around mass vaccination and brought our collective recovery from this pandemic to a critical head. In fact, it forces us, as a country, to finally ask: indeed, what are those consequences?

What are the societal consequences of being divided along the lines of vaccination status? What are the consequences of mandating such an insufficiently tested medical intervention? How is this all supposed to end well?

*The consequences will be dire, to be certain. And the consequences will affect all of us, the vaccinated and the unvaccinated alike.*

Over the last six months, many of us made our decision to accept the vaccine in good faith – _doing the right thing_ in order to work, travel and visit the people we love. Sadly, some of us have been pressured or coerced. And now, mounting evidence worldwide shows that these vaccines cannot stop the transmission of the virus and variants, yet vaccination mandates continue.

Meanwhile, the pharma corporations are earning billions of dollars of public money, and pushing to fast-track the vaccines towards full approval, without due process or public discussion. It is abundantly clear that when money and politics intertwine, science and ethics take a back seat.

Maybe you once resented those who hesitated to get the vaccine, as people who were not doing their part; but maybe it is time to consider that we have all become passengers on the same runaway train. The meaning of “fully vaccinated” is rapidly changing as leaders demand the next booster upgrade and threaten ousting us from public spaces if we don’t comply. So, if you are among the “fully vaccinated” today, by tomorrow you may become one of the “insufficiently vaccinated” and be coerced into taking another shot.

If history is any indication, this will not stop with barring admission to concerts or bars. When you can no longer buy food, access banking, vote in person or cross a provincial border, it will be crystal clear that the same discriminatory practices that you hope to abolish will be ever more firmly established. The real consequences await all of us.

Perhaps you’ve had your full round of doses and are now having doubts about whether to continue based on the alarming number of infections among the vaccinated. Or maybe you know someone who has been vaccine-injured or are concerned about the mounting death reports in conjunction with vaccinations.

We keep asking ourselves, “Why is the data not allowed to be scrutinized and why are independent experts being censored if they attempt to do just that?” It is incomprehensible, and decidedly un-Canadian, to see the silencing of highly regarded doctors and health scientists in our country and around the globe.

History has taught us that one-sided arguments and outlawed dissent are signs of totalitarianism lurking at the doorstep. Soon, asking questions will make you an enemy of the State. Mandating vaccines is a breaking point. “My body, my choice” has been one of the hallmarks of a free and democratic society, but this is changing. Canadians are being robbed of personal decision making.

With lockdowns already scheduled for the fall, and boosters at the ready, we are entering a watershed moment. Are we all willing to continue being injected indefinitely? In Canadian provinces and around the world vaccine passports are demonstrating our new, long-term relationship with medical coercion in exchange for basic freedoms. Thus far, each treatment has been promised to be the last, but it couldn’t be clearer that there is no end in sight.

*And now they’re coming for our children.*

With extremely low risk of becoming ill and practically no risk of dying from COVID-19, the mass vaccination of children and adolescents remains unwarranted. Lining up our healthy children for medical treatment was never part of the deal. Most disturbingly of all, we are being primed for mass vaccination campaigns in our schools that do not require parental consent. Does the government decide what is best for our children? Without question, the family ties that bind us are being undone. Justifiably, parents are appalled by this unprecedented overreach and are debating pulling their children out of schools.

Despite our best intentions, families are scarred, friends are divided, and partners are at odds with each other. We have been weakened by our division and manipulated through fear.

Just how far will we allow this to go? “All the way!” some of us declare. But “all the way” is a place we will never reach. We need to stop this medical catastrophe and face the truth: this isn’t about our health; it is about politics and it is about control.
The consequences of following Prime Minister Trudeau’s current orders are greater than his threatened consequences. We entered into this for one another, not for our _[the Self-serving]_ politicians. We have done what we felt we had to do, and now we must say, ‘This is far enough, no more!’

Angela Durante, PhD
Denis Rancourt, PhD
Jan Vrbik, PhD
Laurent Leduc, PhD
Valentina Capurri, PhD
Amanda Euringer, Journalist
Claus Rinner, PhD
Maximilian C. Forte, PhD
Julie Ponesse, PhD
Michael Owen, PhD
Donald G. Welsh, PhD

Edit: Fixed "our politicians" per kd-755's observation.

Source: A Letter to the Vaccinated | OCLA

Equally great: A Letter to Public Health Officers | OCLA


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 21, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> We entered into this for one another, *not for our politicians.*


A sad line to read.
Politicians are not ours/yours. Stop pretending they are. They serve a hidden master and in doing so themselves.
Change the language we/I/you use.
I may well sound like a broken record but our attention is always ours as in under our control and we are the sole arbiters of where that attention is directed.


----------



## pushamaku (Sep 22, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> A sad line to read.
> Politicians are not ours/yours. Stop pretending they are. They serve a hidden master and in doing so themselves.
> Change the language we/I/you use.
> I may well sound like a broken record but our attention is always ours as in under our control and we are the sole arbiters of where that attention is directed.


Agreed. Fixed.


kd-755 said:


> A question.
> I know there are at least half a dozen Aussies on here and all seem very quiet.
> Please could one or more of you please give an personal take on what is going on in your specific part of the continent?



This guy's reporting is worth watching...

​


----------



## Clown Of God (Sep 22, 2021)

Medical tyranny the prerequisite for “your” freedom per the powers that be.It almost baffles me mind that so many people from the “mainstream” are accepting this so naively.That Canadian paper which someone posted above should be a must read for all, because they nailed the implications with this monkey palm deal that the jab is.Poked or unpoked we are all in the same boat.


----------



## ThreeSocks (Sep 22, 2021)

The heat is getting turned up in Canada. Passports are being rolled out in most provinces. So far only for "non-essential" businesses. We can still buy food and clothing. We now need proof of vax to get on an airplane, or a interprovincial train. I live in BC, am originally from Newfoundland. The only way I can get back there for a visit now is a week long drive. 

What I can't get my head wrapped around is that such a significant amount of people, probably still over half the population is buying this hook, line, and sinker. I forget where I heard this, but it'll stick with me forever. "I knew lots of people were stupid, but I had no idea so many people were so stupid."


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 22, 2021)

ThreeSocks said:


> What I can't get my head wrapped around is that such a significant amount of people, probably still over half the population is buying this hook, line, and sinker. I forget where I heard this, but it'll stick with me forever. "I knew lots of people were stupid, but I had no idea so many people were so stupid."


I'm sure you have heard this before but it is absolutely bang on.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rh6qqsmxNs_
​
Edit to add a missing t.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 22, 2021)

ThreeSocks said:


> What I can't get my head wrapped around is that such a significant amount of people, probably still over half the population is buying this hook, line, and sinker.



I'm sure you must be very well aware of the first rule of 'the con', Ash. "You can't can an honest man." Well, that kind of applies here depending upon your definition of "honest": "You can't con a person with integrity." Unfortunately, integrity has been mostly eradicated from society.

Love to Stacey.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 23, 2021)

> _Do this special test and I will tell you if you are sick Only I will tell you if you have a terrible disease And even though you feel perfectly fine, because you are stupid, be afraid. The virus that doesn't hurt you at all, for zero reason, can hurt everyone else._



True dat.
First posted by this chap in October 2020

_View: https://twitter.com/OfWudan/status/1313922690097569794_
​



> How did you get the German people to accept all this? ′′_It was very easy, it has nothing to do with Nazism. You can do it in a democracy. To enslave people, simply scare them. If you manage to find a way to scare people, you can make them do what you want. "_



First posted by an other chap quite a long time back so long ago I hadn't been born!

Nowt new under the sun.


----------



## matematik (Sep 23, 2021)

Something I've noticed is how obedient the Spanish are to this agenda. The Daily Mail has multiple articles daily on what "Queen Letizia" is up to, and I've noticed at every engagement she attends everyone, be it official or members of the public, is obediently muzzled up even if it's totally outdoors in blazing heat, and I don't even mean paper surgical masks but usually huge FFP2 muzzles.

Not even the British royals or politicians push the agenda that hard, in fact you hardly ever see them wearing masks especially outdoors. There's something very authoritarian and cult-like about it.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2021)

matematik said:


> It's an interesting interview, although I did notice he blatantly makes "devil horn"


I think he's genuine. He is "fired" from the board of independent funeral directors now because of this video.



matematik said:


> They are playing the vaxxed and unvaxxed off against each other.


This is so incredebly smart.

If I may make a godwin in this (people are under attack in the Netherlands now, only the "good" people may shout NAZI !) then the smart thing about this is, that it is not a physique (black skin) or religion (jewish) it is about simply take a jab and you're in.
You are then _one of those special people, the _*übermensch *that looks around in a fully vaccinated restaurant, thinking: 'how good am I, and how good are all these people too. _We, they_, we take responsibility. '
_Those refusers did not._
The unvaccinated can never say: _we had no choice._

This is played on a high level. 
The people who shout now and demonstrate that they are being discriminated on medical terms. 
_No you are not. Just take the jab_.
Nobody is discriminated or hunted after (yet). Nobody is inferior, you make yourself inferior.  
They make the vaccinated people (feel) superior, that's all. 
And people are into this. Off course you want to be on the good side, feeling good about yourself.
In the Stanford prison experience nobody wanted to be the prisoners by choice.



Magnetic said:


> Deagel forecast of Amerika for 2025.


I had to Google this one. 
I am so oblivious to many things . Not sure if I understand it yet.


----------



## JME2020 (Sep 24, 2021)

Wanderer said:


> Yes, our bodies have amazing abilities to heal themselves, but they are rarely given the opportunity. Several natural remedies can be found online to this toxic jab, but even then it's going to take TIME and patience. I (along with my family and my dog) am now 100% off of pharma products, and that includes things like Tylenol and commercial toothpaste. If current events aren't enough to wake people up from the deception they've been sold all their lives, I don't know what will.


What are some of the natural remedies?


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 24, 2021)

Just have a listen, please and perhaps show anyone who may be in an emergency service.

_View: https://twitter.com/666Oldcodger/status/1439966532323495937_​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2021)

Some background info on this guy (John Larter) in an interview:
Tanya Davies MP Interview – Latest development in John Larter’s fight against the forced vaccination policy. – Reignite Democracy Australia


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 24, 2021)

One by one. They blow the illusion from their minds.

_View: https://twitter.com/TeabagginZombie/status/1441401503806226437_​


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 25, 2021)

JME2020 said:


> What are some of the natural remedies?


It's complicated because it's likely that not all the jabs are created equal. Assuming they contain graphene oxide, N-acetylcysteine (NAC) is said to remove it from the body. See here ORWELL CITY: La Quinta Columa informs on more antioxidants that degrade graphene oxide and here Popular, Powerful NAC Has Been Unlisted on Amazon: Find Out Why.

If it's the spike you're concerned about (which I'm not convinced actually exists) shikimic acid is supposed to help: 3 Foods That Contain Shikimic Acid to Halt Spike Protein Transmission

And if you read through some of the comments on this site (which I first found earlier on this very thread), you will find different things people are doing to mitigate the terrible effects they are having: How concerned are you about adverse events related to the vaccines?.

The effects range in intensity and type, but neurological and heart issues seem to be at the top. The key is getting the body in optimal health if, God forbid, this thing is going to be forced on you or you will be living or working with people who got it. Consuming healthy fats, avoiding foods that cause inflammation, getting plenty of nutrients and minerals, and heavy metal detoxing are key. I honestly don't know what this jab is actually doing but I strongly believe that our bodies can heal almost anything given the opportunity and I'm holding out hope for some of the poor souls that have succumbed to it.

Edit to add this fantastic resource: How To Detoxify and Heal From Vaccinations - For Adults and Children. Of course, this is referring to the standard toxins in your average run of the mill vaccines (and do we really know everything they contain?), but many of these methods are things we should all be doing anyway. I want to put this quote from the article on a t-shirt: "Don't eat crap and expect to get well"


----------



## JME2020 (Sep 25, 2021)

Wanderer said:


> It's complicated because it's likely that not all the jabs are created equal. Assuming they contain graphene oxide, N-acetylcysteine (NAC) is said to remove it from the body. See here ORWELL CITY: La Quinta Columa informs on more antioxidants that degrade graphene oxide and here Popular, Powerful NAC Has Been Unlisted on Amazon: Find Out Why.
> 
> If it's the spike you're concerned about (which I'm not convinced actually exists) shikimic acid is supposed to help: 3 Foods That Contain Shikimic Acid to Halt Spike Protein Transmission
> 
> ...


Wow!  Thank you so much for your thoughtful response! I will look into everything you have mentioned and linked to! I feel very fatigued since I (felt forced to and) got it (Pfiser x 2) so I appreciate any help and advice! Thank you sooooo much! Looking forward to diving in on your suggestions! Thank you!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 25, 2021)

JME2020 said:


> Wow!  Thank you so much for your thoughtful response! I will look into everything you have mentioned and linked to! I feel very fatigued since I (felt forced to and) got it (Pfiser x 2) so I appreciate any help and advice! Thank you sooooo much! Looking forward to diving in on your suggestions! Thank you!!!


My heart goes out to you and I wish you the best in your journey back to health. You will see from the Medscape comments that unfortunately (and not surprisingly), the medical community is brushing off these effects and not taking their patients seriously (unless they have negative effects themselves, ha), so most of them are left on their own to figure it out. But that's okay, because mainstream medicine is largely a joke anyway and they would probably just ply you with more poisons. I suggest joining a forum where you can connect with others going through the same thing. Check out this site as well: Real Testimonials


----------



## matematik (Sep 26, 2021)

There's been a lot of talk of food shortages and now fuel shortages in the UK recently. At the moment many fuel stations are closed because they've run out due to panic buying, the shelves in supermarkets also look noticeably emptier than they used to for many products. 

It's blamed on a lack of lorry drivers, due to Brexit which doesn't make a lot of sense for several reasons. There's also been a lot of talk recently about an imminent halt to meat production because of CO2 shortages.

It crossed my mind whether all this hysteria and blaming it on lack of lorry drivers, lack of CO2, etc, is a cover for people now dying or becoming incapacitated in large numbers due to the vaccines which is now starting to cause a serious breaking down of supply chains? Perhaps this is depopulation in action which they are pretending is something else?


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 26, 2021)

No petrol stations closed, no supermarkets with empty shelves, no difference to the number of trucks coming and going in these parts and yet again I re-iterate the funeral service just down the road is not any busier than normal and my friend in the NHS Temple aka local hospital says it is neither overrun or busier than normal..
Seems these manufactured scare stories are just what they appear to be as in manufactured scare stories.


----------



## matematik (Sep 26, 2021)

Many petrol stations in this area are closed, coned off and if they're not the queues are much bigger than normal, queueing down the road in many cases. I've seen it with my own eyes. So for you to say that as if it's absolute fact is nonsense, many are closed.

Arguably they've been forced to close because of the public's response to manufactured scare stories, but this is a real thing that is happening.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 26, 2021)

matematik said:


> So for you to say that as if it's absolute fact is nonsense, many are closed.


I wish you would stop attempting to rewrite what I said to fit whatever thought you are running with. I never mentioned "nonsense" nor did I mention "absolute fact"
As with the toilet roll shortages of yesteryear they had to have some places where the toilet roll supply was disrupted for the masses grapevines of twitter, facebook, instant messaging, texting etc to use to 'spread the word' and backed up of course by staged empty shelving in closed stores filmed who knows when for it to take hold.

They have been trying with the empty shelves photos in the media for weeks now and it never got traction hence the change of tack to petrol/diesel/hgv drivers all coming after a season where "farmers" were twining on about having no pickers for their fruit/veg due to COCO and Brexit confusion.

The only supermarket group that ran out of stuff for a day or so was the Co-op. This was a direct result of their contract distributor/haulier having an issue with drivers and the bureaucracy that the state imposes on them coupled with a humongous DVLA backlog due to hardly mentioned industrial action at the DVLA and the churn of drivers peaking at this particular firm. Asda and Sainsburys are the other customers of this firm which were affected and indeed they to ran short of some items for a few days.
Aldi, Tesco, Farmfoods, B&M and Home Bargains were completely unaffected. Morrisons was also unaffected but Morrisons have the worst distribution chain of all the big supermarket chains. It is absolute pants and they are always short of things to varying degrees.
That is for this area which does not mean it is the same over the entire island.

Last winter a truck supplying the Co-op went into a ditch and rolled over which resulted in the Co-ops in this area, all of them, about ten in total all ran short of stuff as this 'just in time' supply chain fed by computerised ordering does not carry slack in it to allow for such eventualities. There simply isn't a system in place that allows for such a thing.
Same goes for tanker deliveries to petrol station. If there is a problem and a tanker cannot get through to make its scheduled delivery the stations own tanks will hold a reserve to cover such an eventuality but when the mad bastards that follow the media for their 'real take on what is happening' go and top up "just in case" even the reserve disappears and all that is left is the emergency services reserve so the petrol station has no choice but too close until the next tanker turns up.

Not that I am a smart arse but my brother is a class 1 HGV driver and my father used to be an Area manager for the Cumbrian Co-op so I know some shit. Not much just some.

Edit two.
Nothing to add.

_View: https://twitter.com/wightspirit/status/1442026402409287680/photo/1_​

Edit to add.
Whilst all this COCO madness rumbles on here is a short interlude into one chaps experience of cultural enrichment Afghan style in...Reading of all places!


_View: https://twitter.com/LilMadam81/status/1439557482205024261_​


----------



## matematik (Sep 26, 2021)

The media seem to be trying to create a problem by stirring people up to behave as if there is one with panic buying, etc. Perhaps they're doing it as a distraction from the Afghan crisis and open borders policy for Afghans that Boris Johnson announced?

It was the recent John O'Looney interview that made me wonder about depopulation, as he was talking about the big increase in deaths he has seen as a funeral director so it made me wonder if there was a link between that and the claimed shortages.


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 26, 2021)

A little check list.

Ways to Tell If Someone Is Gaslighting You


----------



## usselo (Sep 27, 2021)

I usually stay clear of COVID conversation these days. But thought folks might appreciate a couple of anecdotes.

1. Drink with a friend last night. Friend is anti-vaxx in various real-life and social media conversations with friends and family. Often sparring with his pro-vaxx brother on Facebook. His brother's cancer has just been designated terminal. My friend speculates NHS service rationing (my term, not his) led to the change of designation from treatable to terminal.

He also reports that his wife lost an elderly relative with a heart condition a couple of days after taking what he calls 'the clot shot'. To a stroke IIRC. And that her father's health worsened immediately after having it. My friend wishes they had heeded his advice that people with heart conditions shouldn't have the clot-shot. Finds himself providing sympathy to pro-narrative relatives who have been sneering at him for his counter-narrative cynicism.

So that's just an anecdote. I said 'rationing' because back in 2012, NHS rationing was being discussed. Arguably, planned. See attached PDF 'Thinking-about-rationing-the-kings-fund-may-2012.pdf'. Or the online original.

2. In his area, parents of schoolkids were offered a vaxx consent/decline option for their kids two weeks ago. Although the vaxx is media-described as 12 years and up, parents of 11 year olds also received it. Consent/decline was via an online portal. Deadline: last Friday. 24 September. The portal apparently froze under the load (though all parents would have hit the thing, whether consenting or declining).

Now, on the working day following the consent/decline deadline, parents this morning received the attached 'COVID-19 consent form' PDF to fill out and give to their kids to take to their clot-shot session. Give it a read and ponder it from the consenter's point of view. 

Beautifully designed operation.


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 27, 2021)

https://www.docdroid.net/file/download/kZZXcGS/covid-19-the-spartacus-letter-pdf.pdf


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 27, 2021)

We


trismegistus said:


> https://www.docdroid.net/file/download/kZZXcGS/covid-19-the-spartacus-letter-pdf.pdf


Well that got removed quickly.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 27, 2021)

Modern wisdom, not my words nevertheless bang on.

_Examine every belief you strongly hold and ask WHY you strongly adhere to such belief. 
If the answer isn’t “personal experience” You’ve been PROGRAMMED.
For better or worse. By someONE or someTHING. ASK! Who? What? When? 
Are they my enemy? 
Resist the slave mind._


----------



## usselo (Sep 27, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> We
> 
> Well that got removed quickly.


I received the attached via a different route. Presume it is the same version.


----------



## Referent (Sep 27, 2021)

I'm genuinely curious: in their thousands of hours of research, did Spartacus (1) find and silently dismiss, or (2) simply neither find nor address, the virology-as-a-farce position (ref. Statement On Virus Isolation, etc.)?

In contrast, when the French Reserve forces (IIRC) released a similar document approximately over a year ago, they at least acknowledged the non-viral-isolation perspective and dismissed it due to one presenter's prior education at a particular institution that they deemed too untrustworthy (rather than for technical/scientific reasons).
To borrow Khalezov's terminology from a book on another topic, it seems like Spartacus received the "second truth" of scary-bio-warfare but not the "third truth" of neither-viral-isolation-nor-causality.

Starting to look at Spartacus' sources, there seems to be weak to no evidence for some of their alarmist claims upon critical review.

For example, Spartacus takes a position of "masks are no good because they aren't even effective enough--we shouldn't even ride public transit at all" (paraphrasing), whereas their sources hardly indicate as such when scrutinized (though on the surface level, a trusting skim could incorrectly lead one to such a belief).
Lack of critical assessment seems to be the reason for such mistakes.  Spartacus was trusting sources for their word instead of reaching and assessing the underlying scientific principles.  This is understandable as a phenomenon, but not great to see given the effort.
It seems they ought to have been able to reach the stance that "masks are no good because they are not even needed plus are bad enough themselves" with their level of effort.

Spartacus' overall thrust (dissatisfaction, raising awareness, plea for resolution) may be approximately right.  But this report seems to exemplify/highlight/reflect (1) a fear-propaganda/damage-control effort (whether impacting their research, or the genuine article itself) and/or (2) the general difficulty of online research that many apparently face.

Hopefully, Spartacus can add dates or version numbers, and refine their model when they receive reviews from the world of research.  They're not a bad writer!



trismegistus said:


> https://www.docdroid.net/file/download/kZZXcGS/covid-19-the-spartacus-letter-pdf.pdf


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 28, 2021)

usselo said:


> I received the attached via a different route. Presume it is the same version.


Thanks, I have tried to read this but just gave up after a couple of pages as I believe there is no virus so the technical analysis is completely moot.

I have managed to, over the last few weeks talk to a few friends I thought I had lost, to the narrative, into thinking a bit differently, buy just asking them to prove it to me without the use of a phone or computer, they said it should of course be obvious and I said yes it should and as such it should not be difficult to show me so show me, they could not show me, I said now do that with yourself, how are you going to prove it with out the phone or computer, can you go out and see it, can you identify it once you have identified it can you quantify it or verify it, those with any form of honesty with themselves cannot, the list of answers are no, no, no and hell no.

So if we can't see it we can't measure it if we can't measure it then we can't repeat those measurements to be able to call it science, some minds were blown but we shall see if any of them go back to the hypnosis.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 28, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> I think he's genuine. He is "fired" from the board of independent funeral directors now because of this video.
> 
> 
> This is so incredebly smart.
> ...


Deagle. Find the original 2016-18 numbers. China and India have no change in 2025 population. Us and uk dramatic decreases.

As for invisible fake diseases, soul bending false positives, and deadly overpriced *cures*, there's hiv aids. Fauci was there.

Cdc director walensky is an expert on it, according to wiki.

Same scam. For the straights now.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 28, 2021)

Have listen to this bloke's words.

_View: https://twitter.com/OfWudan/status/1442806329651965955_​


----------



## matematik (Sep 28, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> Deagle. Find the original 2016-18 numbers. China and India have no change in 2025 population. Us and uk dramatic decreases.
> 
> As for invisible fake diseases, soul bending false positives, and deadly overpriced *cures*, there's hiv aids. Fauci was there.
> 
> ...



The reason they flood the UK with third world scum and then stir up anti-white rhetoric and blame whites for all their problems is because they want these animals to kill us all, and it's going to happen. It won't be their jabs that kill us and they won't do it themselves, they'll stir up their third world pets to do it for them.

The collapse has begun and whites are going to get eaten for breakfast if they're not careful for anything they have when it becomes a real fight for survival. Most of the native British haven't got a clue what's coming.

The mainstream media scum are rubbing our noses in it already, just look at this low IQ animal viciously attacking a native English man in his own country over fuel. This is just the beginning too.

'Wild West' petrol panic: Drivers spend night hunting for fuel


----------



## usselo (Sep 28, 2021)

Seeing UK fuel shortages being blamed on a shortage of truck drivers - itself being blamed on their crap lives - woke me up last night remembering a situation I saw in the mid-late 90s.

I used to do occasional work for a UK magazine-publishing company. They were big and well-known. One of their magazines was for independent truck drivers. Unglamorous but with a well-read news section. Nice mag to work on from a printing and compositing perspective.

*Background:*
In the old world of print magazines, pages containing longer features and supplements, etc, are printed first and early. Pages containing news are printed at the last possible moment so they will be as up to date as possible. They are then bound to the previously printed sections (usually) still waiting at the printers and shipped out.

This has implications. The print slot for each section – and therefore each page – is planned and scheduled well ahead of actual printing. Color printers are expensive to run and so printers are ‘time-shared’. Publishers contract for their printing slots and stick to agreed times and terms. Penalty clauses incentivise observance (usually).

A problem that used to arise – albeit rarely – was that something would happen that would lead to ¾ of the magazine being printed and ready for binding with the final ¼. But something would delay or change the status of one part of the remaining ¼. When this happens, page numbering, run-ons, and various binding resources laid on for the print run can be thrown out of kilter. Everyone wants to stay friendly and profitable so everyone works together when that happens.

*The Anecdote:*
In this case, the news section had employed a freelancer to do an investigative piece on why so many British truck drivers on the fruit & veg run from Spain were being caught at Dover Docks (mainly) with one or two kilos of cannabis stashed amid the melons. Usually caught because Customs & Excise at Dover HMRC had been tipped off.

There was little gain for the risk, as the two to three year prison sentences confirmed. IIRC there were nine middle-aged family guys in prison with about 16 somewhere in the prosecution pipeline. A charity working for them had given the journo evidence that at the time they were caught, the drivers were mainly contracted to one of two northern British import companies. The two companies shared some company directors.

The logic of the situation suggested the loads were bait, designed to bog down Dover HMRC with the tasks of stripping down the trucks looking for more haul, doing driver interviews, photography and paperwork (which – bear in mind – has to be prosecution quality) and thinning the inspection resources available for the remaining trucks coming off the ferry. Allowing a huge load to come through behind...

This notion also has implications: which are that someone, somewhere within the port facilities - possibly on the French side of the English Channel - was managing the embarkation order – and therefore the disembarkation order – to ensure the bait truck was in front of the real load.

The presence of the same names among the directors of the importing companies did not seem to have been investigated at prosecution time. This too has implications.

Libel is one England’s few ‘Guilty until proven innocent’ offences. You can’t hold a mini-trial in the pages of a magazine. So the problems we were all grappling with were the legals: legals for what to print in the magazine and legals between printer and publisher about the delays. Key discussion at the meeting I attended was with the news team whose options were to produce a publishable story that didn’t end in libel court. Or find something else to fill the looming empty page. And by when…?

Discussing it over lunch, the journo told us he had asked HMRC about the evidence and had been given an interview with the head of HMRC Customs & Excise South-East district. This was unusual. Usually the press office just issues a statement and washes their silken public sector hands of it. Even more unusual – said the journo – was that it was just him and the big guy. No PR people present to manage any difficulties during the meeting.

The journo told us he presented his folder of evidence to the HMRC big guy, let him look through it, and eventually asked if HMRC had looked at the importing companies and their directors. He said the big guy then slipped his hand under the cover of the folder and closed it, saying:

“The case is closed.”

The journo reminded him nine guys were in prison.

“The case is closed,” HMRC big guy said.

With that the meeting was over.

The journo told us that as he went home he thought:

1. The HMRC big guy had known all along.

2. The reason journo got the odd meeting was the HMRC big guy wanted to see how the available evidence looked when processed by a member of the public.

Journo was cursing himself he hadn’t challenged the HMRC big guy about this and was asking for time to challenge HMRC for not sniffing out the importers. The news team also wanted to add a “Tips and advice” box reminding contract truckers to pull the Companies House records of their employers before contracting a load. Legals said: “No way, not safe”. They ran the story with HMRC’s “The case is closed” as the final quote in the hope it would let their trucker-readers know that things were awry in a big way.

I remember this because by fluke, I used to be neighbours with a guy who trained a lot of Customs & Excise in HMRC’s South-East district. As it happened I had lost touch with him at the time but I thought if we meet up some time I will gently ask what he made of the situation. Years later he contacted me out of the blue and I was working my way around to asking for his thoughts about it when he went silent. The next I heard was that he was dead. He had an incredibly rare blood group that meant they couldn’t treat him when he caught some bacterial infection that is harmless to the rest of us.

So, I lost my chance to ask him what he thought. He was a good guy who I’m sure trained a lot of good guys so I’ll name him – Pete Clarke. I would love to have asked him what he and his trainees thought about those events.

This event made a lot more sense ten years later when headlines like this began to appear:
UN horrified by surge in opium trade in Helmand

Afghanistan's Helmand province being under British control, the 48% reported increase in opium production was a surprise. However, it fits with a pattern of increased cultivation/production following the imposition of Western values on Afghanistan:




_Source_

That magazine had another smuggling story about drivers finding beef products hidden in loads heading to Gibralter for a very, very well-known British retailer. This during the Mad Cow British beef ban, when carrying British beef in Europe could get you fines, and I think, loss of truck. Lots of forbearance by the printers while Legal sorted that one out!

Anyway, that's my contribution to the list of reasons you wouldn't want to be a truck driver in the UK.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 29, 2021)

Here's a thought that appeared last night before I went to sleep and I actually remembered it when I woke up, miracle in itself.

Why does the golden cow of all democracies said to be running across the face of the world never get used as the ultimate injection threat?
The threats are all about losing something, food, water, access to bars, sport, flying, healthcare etc but not the golden cow.
We are told, us that live in democracies, that the right to vote is of prime importance (even though it is like all rights a right given to citizens by the state) and as such it would be the ideal coercion point for an awful lot of people if the numbers of voters are in any way real.

Well I just found it an interesting point worth typing out.

Edit to add


> Yes, I am now completely excluded from enjoying any semblance of normal life, forced to walk along busy streets of smiling diners and drinkers, all the while expected to tolerate and accept this as a consequence of my perfectly reasonable decision not to get vaccinated, nor to have to be tested. More so it's somewhat understandable when the policy exclusively targets me, against all logical explanation and lacking any remotely sensible health justification. But remember, I'm still totally excluded from normal life, despite the insanity of it all or any complaints!
> 
> And yes, I am becoming increasingly more marginalised and further isolated by the government's extreme, unscientific and inhumane "public health" policy. But do you know what really shocks me the most?
> 
> ...



From here


----------



## matematik (Sep 29, 2021)

I've long been convinced that the biggest importer of drugs into the UK is the government itself, in conjunction with local and regional drug gangs most of whom are of immigrant origin. 

The authorities never seem to be able to stop the drugs problem, it's one of those things that only ever gets worse and more widespread. One has to conclude they don't want to stop it, because ultimately it's their industry and highly beneficial to them.

It's just a part of their control grid, they want as many people as possible addicted to drugs because it dumbs the population down, destroys their health and gets them stuck in a base mindset, and therefore are not likely to pose a problem to the powers that be.

I've heard it said many times that the reason there's a ridiculously large number of chicken shops, kebab shops, similar food takeaways, etc, in Britain is because many if not most of them are money laundering fronts for drug gangs. I've heard there's big masonic links to it as well, which wouldn't surprise me either.


----------



## Melch (Sep 29, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Here's a thought that appeared last night before I went to sleep and I actually remembered it when I woke up, miracle in itself.
> 
> Why does the golden cow of all democracies said to be running across the face of the world never get used as the ultimate injection threat?
> The threats are all about losing something, food, water, access to bars, sport, flying, healthcare etc but not the golden cow.
> ...



yes you have the right to put your vote into the urn..........

 i think today it is clear that it is not important what form of government you have, the fact remains it is not there for your benefit, only for your labor.  and the greatest problem is that we dont know why we are herded and who is the real "enemy". you can point at many actors and benefactors, but who is the source of it all and for what purpose.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 30, 2021)

How to put the media peeps in their box.
Brilliant, truly brilliant.

_View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1443307968703963138_​


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 30, 2021)

Some important news from Spain:

*THE MINISTRY OF HEALTH RECOGNISES THAT THEY DO NOT HAVE THE VIRUS CULTURE AND THAT THE TESTS ARE NOT SUFFICIENT EVIDENCE TO DETERMINE THE DISEASE.*​
A long and protracted court case has finally forced the Spanish Ministry of Health to admit that the COVID-19 virus has not been isolated. Not just in Spain, but *not anywhere*. Furthermore, PCR tests are useless in detecting the virus (obviously, because t doesn't exist!)

This is official, it's not a hoax. I have a link to the document, although unfortunately it's on bloody googledrive and I can't download it or even copy and paste the text:

Please note the word "DISEASE" - this is important as, imo, this is the next ploy - to move it away from being a virus and to make it into a disease.

RESPUESTA MINISTERIO DE SANIDAD.pdf

The team of lawyers that has accomplished this is now using it to demolish compulsory PCR testing and to unravel the entire pack of lies that is the Pandemic. Media scumbags and criminal politicians who are publicly marginalising the 'great unvaccinated' are also being prosecuted for hate-speech.

Meanwhile the lunatics in the government have again increased the price of electricity to truly astronomical levels. They have also been caught emptying embalses (reservoirs) into the sea to justify massive increases in water prices and restrictions under the guise of Global Warming. Gas and fuel prices are also sky-rocketing. All of the companies behind these services are foreign owned and working hand in glove with the government. It almost sounds like desperation, in that they are trying to grab everything they can before it's too late and they're totally screwed. 

Even the Spanish Intelligence Service is not owned by Spain... which is not very intelligent if you ask me.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 30, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> it's on bloody googledrive and I can't download it or even copy and paste the text:


'ere you go guv'nor.


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 30, 2021)

matematik said:


> I've long been convinced that the biggest importer of drugs into the UK is the government itself, in conjunction with local and regional drug gangs most of whom are of immigrant origin.


One of the reasons the West went to Afghanistan was for the opium industry, since the Taliban wanted to stop it completely. Those 'poor refugees' who are escaping are drug dealers and other corrupt collaborators.


----------



## matematik (Sep 30, 2021)

I sense that the scamdemic con is being wound down now, it has now served its purpose in the agenda. I noticed that the media in the UK is blaming the lockdown laws in the Sarah Everard "33" psyop. They are saying the policeman was able to murder her because he exploited the lockdown laws to do so, this was the headline on the Daily Mail.

They are now actively trying to make people see lockdown as a terrible thing by deliberately conflating it with this murder case. That said, I think the end of the scamdemic at this point was planned all along, it is not a "victory" although they probably would like you to believe it is one. They are now moving onto the next stage of their agenda that'll most likely be something else entirely, maybe something even worse. Things are not going back to normal, this is just the beginning.

I suspect that the powers that be are now going to pretend to be anti-lockdown and anti-scamdemic to try and manipulate the public into accepting the NWO as the SOLUTION to the corrupt old order that allowed the scamdemic to happen, a double bluff so to speak. That's what that court case in Spain would suggest to me.

I also have a feeling that next the agenda will shift to treating the VACCINATED as the threat and as pariahs who are shedding a dangerous virus/illness that will seriously harm and kill the unvaccinated. A sort of inversion of the scamdemic. They are currently building huge isolation centres/camps in the UK and other countries and I personally suspect that it'll be the vaxxed who end up in them, not the un-vaxxed.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 30, 2021)

For all Australians and anyone who has friends/family in Australia.  PLEASE read.
[2021] FWCFB 6015

_View: https://twitter.com/Resist_05/status/1443362520782176257_​


----------



## FAELAGUM (Sep 30, 2021)

matematik said:


> I sense that the scamdemic con is being wound down now, it has now served its purpose in the agenda. I noticed that the media in the UK is blaming the lockdown laws in the Sarah Everard "33" psyop. They are saying the policeman was able to murder her because he exploited the lockdown laws to do so, this was the headline on the Daily Mail.
> 
> They are now actively trying to make people see lockdown as a terrible thing by deliberately conflating it with this murder case. That said, I think the end of the scamdemic at this point was planned all along, it is not a "victory" although they probably would like you to believe it is one. They are now moving onto the next stage of their agenda that'll most likely be something else entirely, maybe something even worse. Things are not going back to normal, this is just the beginning.
> 
> ...


Interesting read. Would you like to elaborate what the next agenda is? And how to defeat them for the sake of humanity!


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 30, 2021)

Walls come tumblin down






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5HfOipwvts_​


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 30, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> One of the reasons the West went to Afghanistan was for the opium industry, since the Taliban wanted to stop it completely. Those 'poor refugees' who are escaping are drug dealers and other corrupt collaborators.


Improvised 'cover up theory': the Talibans were financed by the CIA to stop the opium industry and therefore provoke a reaction by the Allies. Fallacy in the theory: the financing has never been of public domain so there was no need to cover up anything (The Third Reich - Part 1)


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 1, 2021)

A covidian metaphor.


----------



## Jd755 (Oct 1, 2021)

Nothing to add.

_View: https://twitter.com/Frances40996115/status/1443451383135490050_​


----------



## matematik (Oct 1, 2021)

FAELAGUM said:


> Interesting read. Would you like to elaborate what the next agenda is? And how to defeat them for the sake of humanity!



There's so many competing narratives going on at the moment it's hard to say exactly what the agenda is, but I believe the general trajectory is towards herding the public into acceptance of facial recognition tech, AI pre-crime detection, real time tracking of the population through smart phones and eventually implanted chips, Agenda 21 "habitation zones", digital ID, social credit scoring, etc. All in the name of "public safety", mainly.

At the moment the Sarah Everard "33" psyop in the UK is being used to create a huge outpouring of anti-police sentiment, the public are being encouraged to hate the police and see them as evil killers who abuse their power. This of course fits in with the BLM "Defund The Police" stuff as well. The media has even been saying the reason the policeman was able to murder her is directly because of the lockdown laws.

Personally I think discrediting the police and portraying them as untrustworthy, racist, evil, etc is part of the agenda to then present a technocratic and AI dystopia as the solution to the problem and the only realistic way forward. I think the purpose of the scamdemic was mainly 1. to normalise the idea of things like lockdowns and curfews which would previously have been unthinkable in Western countries, and 2. create resentment and anger towards the police and authorities for enforcing it which the public will then cynically be offered a "solution" to.

It's hard to say how this agenda can be defeated, I feel that the propaganda is becoming more and more sophisticated and complex, there's so many double bluffs and different agendas being played off against each other but all to the same end. I notice that more and more people are being swept along by it and are being manipulated to switch their "outrage" on and off as the media command. Personally I think the key is that people need to realise that a lot of these high profile cases the media manipulate people to be outraged about are blatant psyopses full of numerology and symbolism. People need to realise that the media is lying to them most of the time, and that many similar cases hardly get reported at all when they don't benefit the agenda. People need to ask themselves why that is.


----------



## Jd755 (Oct 1, 2021)

Just in!

_View: https://twitter.com/UKTwinds/status/1443935198299762695_​


----------



## matematik (Oct 1, 2021)

I guess this implies they don't plan to impose another lockdown, because if they did they would have quietly voted to extend the act?

Now it has lapsed I'm guessing this would mean that if they decided to impose another lockdown, they would have to go through the process again of passing another Coronavirus act as a new piece of legislation?

I wonder if they let it lapse simply because that act did not go far enough for them, and they plan to impose an even more authoritarian and oppressive act at a later date without being restricted by the extent of powers offered by the previous act.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 1, 2021)

I thought this was fake news, I mean all news is fake but this one caught me off guard.

Australia's NSW state premier resigns over corruption probe amid COVID-19 battle

_View: https://twitter.com/BristolBlues40/status/1443950972867317760?s=20_



Citezenship said:


> I thought this was fake news, I mean all news is fake but this one caught me off guard.
> 
> Australia's NSW state premier resigns over corruption probe amid COVID-19 battle


----------



## alltheleaves (Oct 1, 2021)

matematik said:


> There's so many competing narratives going on at the moment it's hard to say exactly what the agenda is, but I believe the general trajectory is towards herding the public into acceptance of facial recognition tech, AI pre-crime detection, real time tracking of the population through smart phones and eventually implanted chips, Agenda 21 "habitation zones", digital ID, social credit scoring, etc. All in the name of "public safety", mainly.
> 
> At the moment the Sarah Everard "33" psyop in the UK is being used to create a huge outpouring of anti-police sentiment, the public are being encouraged to hate the police and see them as evil killers who abuse their power. This of course fits in with the BLM "Defund The Police" stuff as well. The media has even been saying the reason the policeman was able to murder her is directly because of the lockdown laws.
> 
> ...


Double bluff. Late january 2020 a big city china hospital evacuates all but 6 in the icu. Someone close to a nurse there tells me hysterically the government is lying in downplaying it.

But it was a double bluff.

Fakery.

And now all is forgotten. Wave flags and goosestep.

Insanity.


----------



## Jd755 (Oct 2, 2021)

From here. A man from Britain living in France.

​
_View: https://twitter.com/Jamie__andrews_/status/1441835616648323080_


----------



## matematik (Oct 2, 2021)

Continental Europeans seem much more compliant with this agenda than the British do. They've rolled out vaccine passports in most of Europe without much resistance, whereas in Britain it's obvious the government is reluctant to because they fear massive pushback if they do.


----------



## Jd755 (Oct 3, 2021)

Working in the _*PHE IT I can confirm that all the data they show you is rubbish*_. Don’t believe any of it – especially dead counts; # tested; # jabbed; or scariants (all models no data). In Layman’s terms:


1-There are many, many sub-systems and feeders into 2 main track and trace systems and 2 jab analysis systems (soon to be 3). None – None – have common data sets or schemas. This makes data aggregation very difficult (problem 1) if not impossible given the quantity of data.


2-No primary key across data sets (prob 2). This means there is no unique ID which is common. This kills your data. You can’t do relational analysis without a single unique ID.


3-In all systems you the stabbed, or tested are known as: Client, Patient, Subject, or by your NHS no. Problem 3. No data dictionary or consistency.


4-Due to all this, the application code when applying logic and pulling information from the databases pulls in double-triple counted data.

Found it on here Voices of reason…

A pandemic of faked data and numbers. Using the language of maths to obfuscate reality. 
Seems to be a recurring theme throughout history.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 3, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> I thought this was fake news, I mean all news is fake but this one caught me off guard.



Another rat abandons the sinking ship.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice bit of prep work by the BBC, you know just in case healthy young folks start dropping dead.


_View: https://youtu.be/hvAeKe52dFA_


I had to force my self to watch this as my body has a physical reaction to TV these days.


----------



## feralimal (Oct 3, 2021)

Kids weren't ill like this before vaccinations.  Prove me wrong.


----------



## matematik (Oct 4, 2021)

I've noticed there's been a lot of articles lately about people dying from "Covid", and their family and friends urging people to get the vaccine, but then the article will usually say that the person who died WAS vaccinated.

Why are the media publishing articles like this? They are extremely devious and dishonest, but not stupid. I highly doubt that the obvious contradiction is lost on them so what is their agenda with these sorts of articles? Here is an example of one such article.

Bridgerton stylist Marc Pilcher dies of Covid


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Oct 4, 2021)

Per


matematik said:


> I've noticed there's been a lot of articles lately about people dying from "Covid", and their family and friends urging people to get the vaccine, but then the article will usually say that the person who died WAS vaccinated.
> 
> Why are the media publishing articles like this? They are extremely devious and dishonest, but not stupid. I highly doubt that the obvious contradiction is lost on them so what is their agenda with these sorts of articles? Here is an example of one such article.
> 
> Bridgerton stylist Marc Pilcher dies of Covid


Perhaps it's a gauge to see who is actually paying attention, like back in March 2020 when celebrities like Tom Hanks were claiming they contracted Covid before there was even a supposed test for it. So it seems that they are pushing the limits of their mind control programming so that even if there are those recognizing the contradiction in the propaganda, the majority will still comply. Even while silently recognizing the blatant discrepancy, they are still more fearful of standing up against acceptable popular convention than being branded an "anti-vaxxer." Just like the old Chinese proverb says, "The nail that stands tallest in the board gets hammered first."


----------



## feralimal (Oct 4, 2021)

Dr Andrew Moulden did some amazing research into vaccine damage (before he committed "suicide").  I've not seen anything better on the damage:

Dr.Andrew Moulden: all vaccines cause ischemia


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 5, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> So it seems that they are pushing the limits of their mind control programming so that even if there are those recognizing the contradiction in the propaganda, the majority will still comply.



In this regard, the current Labour Party Conference in the UK has degenerated into an utter farce. The pro-trans nucleus within the socialist party are insisting that the one single issue that should be front and foremost  in terms of policy is that MALES MENSTRUATE TOO. This is total lunacy, of course and to my mind can only have come about through 'Khaoz Etymology'- menstruate has the word MEN in it - because by every other conceivable discipline of proof it is physically impossible.

Guidelines on this have already been issued to schools... guidelines? Like what I wonder? 'If any of your male pupils claim they are "menstruating" then, in the first instance, ensure that this is not a malapropism for "masturbating." If this is not the case, then provide the child with the appropriate sanitary device for immediate insertion."


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 5, 2021)

Very ominous.

UK Health Security Agency launches with a relentless focus on keeping the nation safe


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 6, 2021)

Monday Night Emergency Broadcast: Video Emerges of Fauci and HHS Plotting TO Stage Massive Health Scare Using "New Virus"


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 6, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> Monday Night Emergency Broadcast: Video Emerges of Fauci and HHS Plotting TO Stage Massive Health Scare Using "New Virus"



But but but but... is there a real covid 19 virus or isn't there? Did it "ravage the world" or didn't it? BS upon BS upon BS (BS could be either 'bat shit' or 'bull shit' take your pick, they've probably used both in the vaccines.)


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 6, 2021)

This is a good one, the level of stupid increases with every swing of the axe.


----------



## Jd755 (Oct 7, 2021)

Read and listen. Terrain is Everything + Dr. Antoine Béchamp - Land by Hand


----------



## pushamaku (Oct 8, 2021)

feralimal said:


> Dr Andrew Moulden did some amazing research into vaccine damage (before he committed "suicide").  I've not seen anything better on the damage:
> 
> Dr.Andrew Moulden: all vaccines cause ischemia


Very enlightening and profound research presented in the video as he has likely uncovered the root cause of the majority of today's health epidemics over a decade ago, so no wonder he was silenced (suicided).

I recommend reading the attached (PDF) interview. A short excerpt: 



> Through my extensive research and my work throughout the years, I have discovered that vaccinations are causing impaired blood flow (ischemia) to brain and body from clinically silent to death. These are strokes – across the board for all of us. I have reason to believe that all are being affected and all vaccinations ARE causing the overwhelming rise in autism, specific learning disabilities, attention deficit disorders, sudden infant death, gulf war syndrome, dementia, seizure disorders, some cancers it would appear, and much much more.



Very relevant to what is going on with the COCO "vaccine" and the blood clotting.

Is this what's behind long Covid? Sufferers have 'micro blood clots' that may stop oxygen flowing around the body properly



> Long Covid could be caused by an overload of tiny clots 'trapped' inside people's blood weeks after they clear the initial infection, scientists say.
> 
> The small study found patients who are 'long haulers' have a large amount of inflammatory molecules trapped in their bloodstream.
> 
> ...


----------



## feralimal (Oct 8, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> Very enlightening and profound research presented in the video as he has likely uncovered the root cause of the majority of today's health epidemics over a decade ago, so no wonder he was silenced (suicided).


Yeah - its really very good.  Its a shame the quality isn't better.  Its probably also worth skipping the first 12 mins or so for those short on time.

The reason I like it, is that it moves the conversation out of the hand of experts (that I/we reject) and tiny things (virus + vaccine damage that we can't see) into objective and verifiable evidence that we can try to confirm personally.  Now, his theory - that vaccines cause micro blood clots that cause nerve damage expressed as mini-strokes - might be wrong!  But at least it is a theory that we can personally test (looking for effects on faces after vaccinations) as opposed to requiring the medical industry to provide a diagnosis, treatment, etc.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 8, 2021)

*Tonsillectomy*. Perhaps the greatest medical crime of all time. Haven't had time to research it properly, but it's intimately involved with vaccinations and the immune system.


----------



## feralimal (Oct 8, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> *Tonsillectomy*. Perhaps the greatest medical crime of all time. Haven't had time to research it properly, but it's intimately involved with vaccinations and the immune system.



Well, cutting out the key bits of the lymph system - bits that I understand are especially in use as children - can't really help us!

When it comes to de-toxing (which is think is probably the beginning and end of disease) we obviously cough out a lot.  So, hmmm, not having lymph nodes in the throat - good or bad?  lol


----------



## Jd755 (Oct 8, 2021)

The future's bright, the futures smart, the future is NOW. Civic Dollars - Improving your health has never been more rewarding







Bin the phone. I realise it is highly unlikely anyone will but still worth a last shot.​


----------



## pushamaku (Oct 9, 2021)

​


> Acting Senior Sergeant Krystle Mitchell is a sworn member of the Victoria Police in Australia. She has served Victorians for 16 years as a police officer including 6 years at Professional Standards Command - the division responsible for investigating police misconduct, corruption, discrimination and freedom of information, referring investigations to the Independent Broad-based Anti-corruption Commission (IBAC) where appropriate.
> 
> Acting Senior Sergeant Mitchell cites ethical conflicts as the reason for speaking publicly about conduct of Victoria Police officers, their Chief Commissioner - Shane Patton, their Minister - the Hon. Lisa Neville MP, and ultimately their Premier - the Hon. Daniel Andrews MP. She feels she can no longer remain silent with the division between police and community is growing, and totally ignored by the leadership of both the police and government.
> 
> ...



Well worth the watch, there are still voices of reason within the ranks.

[2021] FWCFB 6015



> ...
> 
> *[182] *All Australians should vigorously oppose the introduction of a system of medical apartheid and segregation in Australia. It is an abhorrent concept and is morally and ethically wrong, and the anthesis of our democratic way of life and everything we value.
> 
> ...


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 9, 2021)

feralimal said:


> So, hmmm, not having lymph nodes in the throat - good or bad? lol



A century long investment in childhood immune system destruction is now paying dividends in the Covid scam:

"_After comparing subjects who had their tonsils or adenoids removed before age 9 to controls, Dr Byers and his colleagues found that those who underwent tonsillectomy were three times more likely to suffer from either allergic or infectious upper respiratory tract diseases – including asthma, influenza, and pneumonia, among others – in the following years. Undergoing an adenoidectomy was associated with a two-fold higher rate of these diseases as well as chronic pulmonary obstructive disease (COPD) and conjunctivitis...

“The growing body of research on developmental origins of disease has convincingly demonstrated that even small perturbations to fetal and childhood growth and development can have lifelong consequences for general health.”

Have You Had Your Tonsils Removed? We Have Really Bad News For You_


"_In 1927, a procedure condemned by one Daily Express journalist as a ‘wicked operation’ was performed on over 80 000 British schoolchildren. This operation was tonsillectomy, the surgical removal of the tonsils, which *for several decades* was the most common reason for a child to be in hospital."_

‘A Wicked Operation’? Tonsillectomy in Twentieth-Century Britain | Medical History | Cambridge Core


_"The research shows that tonsillectomy almost tripled the relative risk for upper respiratory infections, while adenoidectomy was correlated with more than double risk of COPD and upper respiratory tract diseases. The researchers concluded that removing tonsils and adenoids in childhood may increase the long-term risk of respiratory, allergic and infectious diseases, suggesting renewed evaluation of alternatives to common pediatric surgeries."_

Docplexus

_"Removing tonsils and adenoids in childhood increases the long-term risk of respiratory, allergic and infectious diseases, according to researchers who have examined -- for the first time -- the long-term effects of the operations."_

Tonsil and adenoid removal associated with respiratory, allergic and infectious disease

I'm going to ask for mine back.


----------



## Safranek (Oct 9, 2021)

Here are a couple of videos from Canadian investigative reporter Amazing Polly.

In the first, she connects the dots regarding who is actually setting the standards for measuring Vaccine Adverse Effect Reactions (VAER)

In the second, she goes deeper by following the head of the 'team' and shows more relationships regarding many of the connections between the top players of this plandemic. 

Additionally, she discovers a possible scenario for the next big plandemic based on a 'disease' also with flu-like symptoms called RSV, and shows evidence how there are already vaccines in development for it by ALL the major pharmaceutical companies. 

If this plays out, we'll have to start a new thread, RSV: The Next Reset.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/30Kld6lO0vUV/_



_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/qDOblYDVeLNU/_


----------



## matematik (Oct 14, 2021)

It crossed my mind recently whether all the media created hysteria about shortages of various products and commodities is a means of distracting away from the fact that an unprecedented number of people are dying from reactions to the vaccines, immune system disorders, etc and depopulation fundamentally.

When most people hear words like "shortages" and "stockpiling", I think they tend to associate that with over-population. They would think it's impossible for depopulation to be happening if there are "shortages" of various goods, because it implies the very opposite. So basically I wonder if it's an exercise in misdirection, to stop panic about the real crisis but re-diverting it towards a manufactured, largely non-existent one.


----------



## usselo (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Are negative interest rates signalling population decline? Source: __Keiser Report, 2019-09-12_

Speaking of kids, nice one from The Babylon Bee via Anti-Empire: Terrifying New Halloween Mask Depicts a Human Face Not Wearing a Mask


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 16, 2021)

News from the Telegram grapevine:

The Supreme Tribunal in France has rejected the Covid Passport as unconstitutional. 

Italy is expected to do the same following massive protests and demonstrations.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 18, 2021)

Very interesting video, 'Fred Corbin exposes all of the coronavirus lies', but unfortunately I am unable to insert a media link. This is the normal link:

FRED CORBIN - EXPOSES ALL OF THE CORONAVIRUS LIES

____________________________________________

Further to my previous post regarding the Spanish Health Authority's admission that the CV has not been isolated or sequenced anywhere in the world, this document from the W.H.O. seems to confirm that the CV-19 virus is nothing more than a computer simulation.

SARS-CoV-2 genomic sequencing for public health goals: Interim guidance, 8 January 2021

This means that there have been ZERO deaths from Covid-19, because if it hasn't been isolated or sequenced then it can't be detected by any tests. Neither can vaccines be manufactured against it.

(I have been unable to use any of the reply window formatting options for this comment. Are we sure that these server issues aren't deliberate?)


----------



## matematik (Oct 18, 2021)

I was reading that uptake of the booster jabs has been very low so far in the UK, but isn't that predictable? I'm certain the only reason most people got jabbed to begin with is because at that point they believed vaccine passports were imminent, the government and media pushed this narrative to pressure people to get jabbed.

But now things have changed significantly on that front, the threat of vaccine passports came and went and never materialised, and many mainstream politicians are now anti-vaccine passport. It doesn't seem like something that will happen in the foreseeable future any more, so now there's no real incentive or pressure to get jabbed.

I'm actually a little bit suspicious about why they eased off on the vaccine passport threats in the UK. It's like they deliberately want to have a low uptake of the booster jabs so they can then blame that for a unprecedented new wave that'll result in another lockdown and it'll be then they will bring in vaccine passports.

In fact, the media is already more or less "predicting" this, saying that uptake of boosters is too slow and cases will rocket going into winter.

Covid booster jabs must speed up to avoid winter hospital overcrowding


----------



## pushamaku (Oct 19, 2021)

​

Dr Ardis discusses prevention treatments and vitamins to help your immune system against the COCOs.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 19, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> against the COCOs



...what Cocos?


----------



## matematik (Oct 19, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Very interesting video, 'Fred Corbin exposes all of the coronavirus lies', but unfortunately I am unable to insert a media link. This is the normal link:
> 
> FRED CORBIN - EXPOSES ALL OF THE CORONAVIRUS LIES
> 
> ...



I find that surprising because from what I've seen the Spanish are by far the most avid mask wearers in Europe, they still seem to wear them even outside when most other nationalities stopped that nonsense months ago. Spanish politicians and royals are always masked up "religiously".


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 19, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/itsJeffTiedrich/status/1450115366500327430?s=20_


----------



## pushamaku (Oct 20, 2021)

​


Citezenship said:


> _View: https://twitter.com/itsJeffTiedrich/status/1450115366500327430?s=20_


----------



## Jd755 (Oct 21, 2021)

From here  OFFICIAL: saving liberty from extinction in the UK is a joke

Horses mouth and all that.


Meanwhile, here’s some first-hand eye-witness reporting about some of those outside risking everything because the legislators dont GAF.
“There was was a 30-year veteran of the emergency services” said one, “a paramedic, whose experience over the last two years duplicates the “Awake Undertaker”: shockingly little death for an “emergency pandemic” last year, where March-April were normally busy, but after May absolutely nothing going on in the hospitals. Then this year growing numbers of odd ailments: heart problems, strokes, lots of weird thrombocytopenia where blood clots in brain happen simultaneous with inability to clot bleedouts elsewhere in the body, resurgent cancers and autoimmune problems that had been in remission. He had just dealt with a 14 yr old girl collapsed with myocarditis, after the jab, of course. He asked if many of her classmates had got the jab “Yes, all of them” she replied. And he confirmed that myocarditis is a permanent condition. He was incredibly interesting.
“He said the emergency services system’s call-outs went *from circa 3500 per day to 8400 per day of late*. He sees it as fully vaccine-driven and is despairing that colleagues, police, doctors, etc, aren’t registering it. Doctors *don’t even know* what the Yellow Card system is”.
“It wasn’t a great turn-out” said another, “There was little or no organisation. A few well-meaning people, but nothing at the level we’re seeing in France and Italy. I thought it was all rather Amateur Night. Then lots of police thugs in their fortress vans, ee-awing in all directions in the hope of God Knows what. I left the scene quite soon. I felt a sense of desolation yesterday evening”.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> ...what Cocos?


When you do not get waxxed you get the cocos


----------



## matematik (Oct 24, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Very ominous.
> 
> UK Health Security Agency launches with a relentless focus on keeping the nation safe



Looks like they're in the media already.

Health chiefs gauge support for 'immediate Plan B rollout'


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 24, 2021)

matematik said:


> Looks like they're in the media already.
> 
> Health chiefs gauge support for 'immediate Plan B rollout'


Of course it is, 8th of November is what some folks are saying.

Meanwhile the infection keeps spreading.





Bit of salt for the wounds.


----------



## alltheleaves (Oct 24, 2021)

In february 2020 I looked up daily deaths in the US. 8000 a day. More or less.

Doubt if 2% of the mass(k)es ever thought to check that stat.


----------



## Jd755 (Oct 26, 2021)

Lock & Load.

_View: https://twitter.com/ReflectionsV2/status/1452585984873336839_
He is on bitchute BitChute is a peer-to-peer social video platform.

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/P2jLYpzHpBtH/_​


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 27, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Lock & Load.
> 
> _View: https://twitter.com/ReflectionsV2/status/1452585984873336839_
> He is on bitchute BitChute is a peer-to-peer social video platform.
> ...




From: The ‘Spanish Flu’ Pandemic of 1918



Felix Noille said:


> At the heart of the riddle lies the conundrum, ‘what is influenza?’ Is it one step up from a cold? They label it ‘seasonal,’ so is it something that happens naturally – a cleansing of the body to prepare it for the new season? Is it the body’s reaction and method of removing toxins or poisons? Experiments back in 1918 (discussed above) prove it’s not contagious. If your body was injected with poison would it’s first reaction be influenza? If you were injected with a vaccine for a specific disease and your immune system was in some way compromised, then maybe the influenza reaction would be severe. It may be insufficient to overcome the toxin it’s fighting against. It may be hampered in its attempts to clean your system by the administration of anti-influenza drugs that stop it doing its job. It may even have been sabotaged by a previous anti-influenza vaccine. Beyond that point your system is overwhelmed by the toxin and so your body takes even more drastic measures to rid itself of the poison. Then you become infectious, but you won’t be spreading influenza around, it will be whatever disease your body is trying to free itself from. If someone catches it from you, their first symptom will be influenza because their immune system will react the same way yours did.


----------



## matematik (Oct 27, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> News from the Telegram grapevine:
> 
> The Supreme Tribunal in France has rejected the Covid Passport as unconstitutional.
> 
> Italy is expected to do the same following massive protests and demonstrations.



Is this actually true? I searched quite extensively and could find no evidence of the "Supreme Tribunal" making such a ruling. In fact France doesn't even appear to have a body called the "Supreme Tribunal".


----------



## Starman (Oct 28, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Of course it is, 8th of November is what some folks are saying.
> 
> Meanwhile the infection keeps spreading.
> 
> ...



I thought a trans was not a woman or a man, but its own identity.  So, what's he/she/it saying about joining the the ranks of men and women?  Isn't he/she/it excluding its own kind?  

Are some trans happy to become the 'opposite' sex while others don't want to be pegged to any conventional sexual identity?  Do they have different names for these different types of infection?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 28, 2021)

Starman said:


> Do they have different names for these different types of infection?



I could get in real trouble answering that...


----------



## air_dance (Oct 29, 2021)

Vaccination certificate. 1900. Ottoman Empire. Smallpox certificate. It was issued to Constantine of Amatiya, northern Turkey. Painter.
Digital archive of the Ottoman Empire.



Certificat 1818 France:
*Regulated vaccination???*
''We philosophy doctors , health doctors , one of the Great-vaccinators doctors of the kingdom etc, etc , are certifing that Mr.(I can't read that) .... Was preserved of the disgusting and deadly smallpox by our regular vaccination of the (insert date and signature).
For the little '' '' up on the letter : None should be accepted in school , highschool or internship ,without a vaccination certificate. Law adopted today by all government.
This object ,of the highest interest for health of the peoples ,is specially recommended to the watch of magistrates and pastors.



Health pass issued by officials of Montecchio, a town in central Italy, 1722. The pass promises that since their “land is, by the grace of God, free and safe from any suspicion of plague,” the bearer may depart for Reggio.



The typewriter was created in 1714, and according to London the date is 1829. I have only one question? Music boxes are a marvel of technology. Typewriters are a miracle of the 19th century. I don't understand something. Is this certificate from 1722 real? Typewriters when they were created to issue certificates. Doctors must have studied textbooks published by typewriters.
*1722 typewriter in addition to letters print and pictures. Unbelievable.*


----------



## JohnNada (Oct 29, 2021)

air_dance said:


> Vaccination certificate. 1900. Ottoman Empire. Smallpox certificate. It was issued to Constantine of Amatiya, northern Turkey. Painter.
> Digital archive of the Ottoman Empire.
> View attachment 13390
> Certificat 1818 France:
> ...


Well we are told the official invention date of the printing press is in 1440, which would make the printing press to have been around for a couple centuries at the time of these certificates. That would explain why the certificate appears to be a printed skeleton of a form that can be filled in by hand, which we see in your examples.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 1, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/Jo521969/status/1454876444300128256?s=20_


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 1, 2021)

air_dance said:


> Vaccination certificate. 1900. Ottoman Empire. Smallpox certificate. It was issued to Constantine of Amatiya, northern Turkey. Painter.
> Digital archive of the Ottoman Empire.
> View attachment 13390
> Certificat 1818 France:
> ...


Nothing new under the Son.

Theyve reached into the plague playbook.

Now with added connectivity.


----------



## Prolix (Nov 3, 2021)

> We've got currently serving soldiers who are reaching out to us, who are saying, "The generals in Australia, our leadership, they are forcing us, they are training us, to go house to house, on our training grounds, in urban warfare, and we're practising pulling people out of their houses with medical staff and force injecting them. And then we're practising running into the bush and catching those people that are running away.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Nov 4, 2021)

Members of the European Parliament supporting the rights of people against the mandatory Digital Certificate
and the right to refuse the 'vaccine'. Press conference, 28.10.2021,  Brussels.

​


----------



## Whitewave (Nov 4, 2021)

Prolix said:


>



Soldiers aren't obliged to obey illegal orders. If they choose to be part of the problem then they are collaborators. 
They need to be standing with the people.


----------



## usselo (Nov 5, 2021)

Various short COVID-related videos here: gattling Twitter Videos  Download twitter videos & GIF from tweets

The current first (various nomenklatura being photographed in masks) and third (the airplane scene) are worth watching.

And the 'Brought to you by Pfizer' clip sitting on page 5: gattling Twitter Videos  Download twitter videos & GIF from tweets

Who knows what's acted and what isn't but they are a fun watch.


----------



## matematik (Nov 5, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> Soldiers aren't obliged to obey illegal orders. If they choose to be part of the problem then they are collaborators.
> They need to be standing with the people.



Probably depends on the country. In a country like the US, France, Spain, etc that has a constitution, I guess it's easier to determine what is a legal or illegal order, but the UK has no constitution. They can make anything law here they like if they can get it through parliament and Royal assent, the latter of which is never a problem because the Queen has never once refused to sign an Act into law.

In many ways the UK is legally and politically a paradise for the cabal because this country lacks the sort of constitutional frameworks and protections that most other first world countries have. They can pretty much do what they like here, which is why I believe this country, especially the City of London, is such a major base for the cabal.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 5, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> Soldiers aren't obliged to obey illegal orders


Oath of Allegiance (United Kingdom) British Army
I... swear by Almighty God that I will be faithful and bear true allegiance to Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, Her Heirs and Successors, and that I will, as in duty bound, honestly and faithfully defend Her Majesty, Her Heirs and Successors, in Person, Crown and Dignity against all enemies, and will observe and obey all orders of Her Majesty, Her Heirs and Successors, and of the generals and officers set over me.

Royal Navy


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 5, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Oath of Allegiance (United Kingdom) British Army
> I... swear by Almighty God that I will be faithful and bear true allegiance to Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, Her Heirs and Successors, and that I will, as in duty bound, honestly and faithfully defend Her Majesty, Her Heirs and Successors, in Person, Crown and Dignity against all enemies, and will observe and obey all orders of Her Majesty, Her Heirs and Successors, and of the generals and officers set over me.
> 
> Royal Navy


Oaths of Enlistment and Oaths of Office​The wordings of the current oath of enlistment and oath for commissioned officers are as follows:



> "I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God."


(Title 10, US Code; Act of 5 May 1960 replacing the wording first adopted in 1789, with amendment effective 5 October 1962).




> "I, _____ (SSAN), having been appointed an officer in the Army of the United States, as indicated above in the grade of _____ do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic, that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office upon which I am about to enter; So help me God."


Oaths of Enlistment and Oaths of Office - U.S. Army Center of Military History

Changes over time. Still mentions the Constitution.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 5, 2021)

"Lithuania banishes citizens from food,work,clothes, books, toys. Other countries following soon."


_View: https://twitter.com/gluboco/status/1456627578354155526_


----------



## matematik (Nov 5, 2021)

Interesting that Eastern Europe is really coming down hard with Covid authoritarianism considering many people think Russia/Eastern Europe will be the saviour of the West. I think in many ways a world order ruled by China and Russia would be out of the frying pan and into the fire, even though that's not what most want to hear.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 6, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> Oaths of Enlistment and Oaths of Office​The wordings of the current oath of enlistment and oath for commissioned officers are as follows:
> 
> 
> (Title 10, US Code; Act of 5 May 1960 replacing the wording first adopted in 1789, with amendment effective 5 October 1962).
> ...


One degree of separation between these US and UK oaths.
Lends credence to the colonisation idea. I love the way they invoke an invisible higher power under which Queen President (both offices) are given a status, presumably by using said god.. Humans pledging/swearing in sound to an office under the notice of god.

"In the beginning was the sound"

Was the Bible the word of god written down by a man who heard it for all did not hear it but one man, as if,  or simply a document used to bind the minds of men to serve other men for life.

Given the evidence of recent experiences logged in this thread and its predecessor the latter is the case.


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 6, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> One degree of separation between these US and UK oaths.
> Lends credence to the colonisation idea. I love the way they invoke an invisible higher power under which Queen President (both offices) are given a status, presumably by using said god.. Humans pledging/swearing in sound to an office under the notice of god.
> 
> "In the beginning was the sound"
> ...


No constitution in the uk.

US officers swear to follow the constitution. Grunts swear to follow officers.

Men should "follow god". Women should follow men.

When that doesnt happen everyone gets screwed. Giving women the vote in the 1920s usa was likely planned for reasons...

Women are more fear based and gullible.

Kind of links to the prohibition thread. Who financed the suffragettes?


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 6, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> No constitution in the uk.
> 
> US officers swear to follow the constitution. Grunts swear to follow officers.


And?
It's still a human being sounding an oath to an office be it named Queen President Constitution or whatever.
Therein lies the problem .

Giving your innate authority over to an office that is not alive not dead not real.

That is the clearest definition of madness ever written.


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 6, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> And?
> It's still a human being sounding an oath to an office be it named Queen President Constitution or whatever.
> Therein lies the problem .
> 
> ...


What is your solution for instilling or deternining integrity?


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 6, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> What is your solution for instilling or deternining integrity?


You do realise this is a coronavirus possible reset thread dear heart.

Swearing an oath to an office no more binds one to anything . Same as putting one hand on a book and swearing an oath means the human swearing to tell the truth is any guarantee they will do so.

Oaths in the context of whitewaves point about the military employees not having to follow legal orders to regards COCO 1984 enforcement is of relevance as it highlights what office military employees actually serve on both sides of the pond.
The commonality is they serve offices not "the people" so at best they have a conflict within them that only they can sort for themselves at worst they will subvert their innate authority and kill protecting the office they swore an oath to.

Expecting the military employees to ride in and save  you and I from the monsters is a forlorn hope from where I sit.

Edit to fix typo


----------



## Magnetic (Nov 6, 2021)

feralimal said:


> Dr Andrew Moulden did some amazing research into vaccine damage (before he committed "suicide").  I've not seen anything better on the damage:
> 
> Dr.Andrew Moulden: all vaccines cause ischemia


After watching his videos I was able to diagnose an aged friend who had his left eyelid fail and was scraping his cornea from  a micro clot in the back of his brain that controlled that muscle.  The damage to the back of the brain sometimes shows up in the face of the victim. His right eye was off too with a weird redness.  A double jabbed devote.  The doc operated on his face to get the eyelid problem fixed somewhat although I did not get the entire story except that he didn't tell my aged friend WHY his eyelid failed spectacularly.  Med docs are covering up the damaged of the vax's.  Now these microclots are happening all over the body so this winter may be his last.  Before the vax's he was as strong as an ox for a man of 84.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 7, 2021)

Part 1

_View: https://twitter.com/FrancisxONeill/status/1456926059337814016_


Part 2

_View: https://twitter.com/FrancisxONeill/status/1456933313000652812_


Priorities in hierarchies eh!​


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 7, 2021)

If anyone intends resistance, awareness of oaths could come in handy in transacting with those who have taken varying oaths.


Unless this is just a fear porn masturbation thread.

In which case it is what it is.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 7, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> Unless this is just a fear porn masturbation thread.
> 
> In which case it is what it is.


That is rather a disingenuous  take on this thread given the amount of members who have contributed to it.

Military or Police makes no odds what words they speak as an oath the outcome is the same. They are indoctrinated to follow the orders given to them by another human being they are told and believe has more authority than they do. They are not to question said orders just carry them out.
Clearly if they didn't then they would potentially be putting the other people around them who had also spoken the same oath at risk of death.

Despite all the mandating being banded about and coercion and job losses rights removals being handed out not a single human being has been injected by force.
I've said it before but saying it again. Consent has to be given. It cannot be presumed assumed or deemed. It has to be explicit and it has to come from the individual.

The fireman did not consent to wearing a mask and was sacked.
Nurses are on social media filming themselves being escorted off premises because they did not consent to an injection.
The chap and his family in Lithuania are an example of a living hell because they do not consent to an injection.
A restaurant owning family in Berne was arrested because they did not consent to check peoples vaccine status.

Rich people rich enough to fly in private jets do not consent to masks, distancing injections.
The only difference is the rich do not get fired or ostracised or put into living hell.

Here is the full text of the OP as I'm quite sure most folk do not read it;


> I am amazed (but not really,) at how little this is being talked about in US media. The Chinese coronavirus must be far more serious than is being let on. Foreign outlets are covering this far better, BNO Newsroom for one BNO Newsroom (@BNODesk) | Twitter
> 
> Looking at the official numbers of dead vs recorded, 42 dead vs 40 recovered, makes it a over a 50% death rate (however, I don't believe the official numbers, I think both death and recover rates are being vastly under-reported, and the death rate is most likely far less than 50%.)
> 
> ...



Is there any or enough evidence for anyone as the individual they truly are to say they are any closer to figuring out if something has been or is being reset in the context of the op and the very idea of resets being used to shape human societies in the past?


----------



## David Glenney (Nov 11, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Is there any or enough evidence for anyone as the individual they truly are to say they are any closer to figuring out if something has been or is being reset in the context of the op and the very idea of resets being used to shape human societies in the past?


Seems more of a repeated scam.  One of many soft-kill control psy-ops with which the assholes wage war against all people.  I refuse to join a cult to make money.  I certainly refuse any jabs ever.  They're probably just trying to jab as many people as they can, "reset" as much as they can, commit as many heinous capital treasonous crimes as they can get away with, then throw whatever cartoon character under a CGI bus and keep on coasting down the fucking gravy train.

I would totally join the revolution if I could find it.  Wink wink, nudge nudge!


----------



## Clown Of God (Nov 11, 2021)

I see conditional freedom being pushed and the scary part is that so many individuals are gladly accepting it and allowing it to happen.I see general common sense being flushed away and exchanged for pure idiocracy In so many areas of society today.I see majority of journalists and media people who have long gone become presstitudes that are ridiculing and shaming critical thinkers and all who are criticizing the set narratives which the presstitudes are helping to push,wittingly or unwittingly.

As much as this is a window of opportunity for the evilnaughties...so it is also for all who oppose them and their worldview.A reset is taking shape and form and will probably  manifest when mankind will be judged by their actions..or lack there of...


----------



## Whitewave (Nov 12, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> Oaths of Enlistment and Oaths of Office​The wordings of the current oath of enlistment and oath for commissioned officers are as follows:
> 
> 
> (Title 10, US Code; Act of 5 May 1960 replacing the wording first adopted in 1789, with amendment effective 5 October 1962).
> ...


The part about defending against all enemies foreign and domestic sort of negates the part about obeying the orders of a president. The constitution is the supreme (national) authority, not a person or an office. If the person holding the office doesn't uphold the constitution ( which they made an oath to do) then their orders are null and void.
In America, at least, they're not supposed to be "leaders" but representatives, representing the will of the people they serve who are bound by constitutional constraints.
This country was never meant to be animal farm where some are more equal than others.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Akanah (Nov 17, 2021)

I have also thought before if the pandemic is staged to bring up the people against the government, but so really this makes no sense, because most peoples on earth are already for years against their governments. Unfortunately, in my personal environment, most people have been vaccinated, but fortunately they have not had any side effects. I am the only one who has not been vaccinated. Getting vaccinated to get freedom back irrationally doesn't work, just like I thought it would last year. Most people around me are just too naive and hoped that everything would be over quickly. The real freedom I think is the freedom to make your own decisions without anyone forcing you. I can do without all this fun stuff like cinema, restaurant ect. anyway, because I live modestly and we have a big garden where we can be among ourselves. Because of the transcript still; How should be then this new world government ? A world government that comes to power through fraud is no better than the old world governments.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 17, 2021)

Akanah said:


> but so really this makes no sense, because most peoples on earth are already for years against their governments.



Before the French Revolution, anger against the monarchies did exist, but it was only at a certain point, that this was strategically exploited to overthrow the old order and install a new one.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 17, 2021)

Just a coincidence, probably.





Source​


----------



## feralimal (Nov 18, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Before the French Revolution, anger against the monarchies did exist, but it was only at a certain point, that this was strategically exploited to overthrow the old order and install a new one.



Re the clip you posted and this above - I agree that they are trying to make us want to overthrow our governments, so that they are able to usher in a UN/BIS governance structure.

This seems almost inevitable - most people see the UN etc as benign.  And worse, once they are in power, they will take away a lot of the created insanity, so they will look like heroes.

Even so, I think that is where there will be an opportunity.  Where is your thinking at?  The question will be something like: 
*Do you want more governance, or are you able to create or work with your own enclave, based on low governance (anarchic) principles?*


----------



## Akanah (Nov 18, 2021)

I think global insolvency could also play a big role in the Corona crisis. I knew a few years ago that Germany was actually broke. The closing of schools and other public institutions like hospitals or the sale of social housing is suspicious.


----------



## Clown Of God (Nov 19, 2021)

Anyone care to give a synopsis on that German attachment?
While I consider myself to adequately understand and read German.
The text comes out dingy and makes it hard and strain the eyes.
By the way I do not get the video to work,so I tried that option to.

Vielen dank if some one can do a synopsis...

Ahh...never mind, got the video to finally work...

So this benevolent bunch of powerful intelligent men who’s only desire is to save humans, decided that the only way to attain their goal is to kill millions of people and let their corrupt and ignorant stooges take the blame for the killing.I guess they are not aware or do not give two shits about the dangers of good intentions.That left unchecked they can lead to hell.

Then again one can’t make omelette without cracking some eggs.Funny how it’s always the plebs, non useful eaters and peasants that have to pay the price of sacrifice.Here I thought that true hero’s stood in the frontline of dangers and challenges and even where willing to sacrifice themselves for the betterment of all.Here we have the opposite.

They hide and deceive, sacrificing people while keeping their asses safe and sound..truly noble and heroic of them.They act true to their nature of pragmatic psychopaths.Using and letting others do their mayhem.

I call bullshit on this story even though it might be somewhat plausible.But what do I know..


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 19, 2021)

Pfizer Vaccine is Using STERILIZATION Delivery Techniques Developed by SpayVac. The DPX Delivery System was Designed for Sterilizing Animal Populations. (ALL SOURCES. MUST READ.)


----------



## Akanah (Nov 19, 2021)

english article ->WHO issues new recommendations on human genome editing  for the advancement of public health
 german article -> Die empfohlene genetische Manipulation des Menschen – Blauer Bote Magazin – Wissenschaft statt Propaganda


----------



## Fexus (Nov 19, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Pfizer Vaccine is Using STERILIZATION Delivery Techniques Developed by SpayVac. The DPX Delivery System was Designed for Sterilizing Animal Populations. (ALL SOURCES. MUST READ.)


Generally, everything on r/conspiracy with more than 300 upvotes cannot be trusted. That sub has always been controlled opposition. Most  post with 1k+ upvotes are just straight up lies to make us look like douchebags.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 19, 2021)

Fexus said:


> Generally, everything on r/conspiracy with more than 300 upvotes cannot be trusted. That sub has always been controlled opposition. Most post with 1k+ upvotes are just straight up lies to make us look like douchebags.



Early data confirms this, though. We are looking at high miscarriage rates: COVID-19 vaccines may cause 82%+ miscarriage rate


----------



## Will Scarlet (Nov 19, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Before the French Revolution, anger against the monarchies did exist, but it was only at a certain point, that this was strategically exploited to overthrow the old order and install a new one.



That describes all revolutions, not just the French one, imo. In fact, that's exactly what revolutions are all about isn't it?

Meanwhile, in Gibraltar - a piece of the UK in Spain - they have been boasting 100% 'vaccination' with people there on either the 3rd or 4th 'booster'. Now there is talk of closing Gibraltar down due to a huge number of Covid cases. It has been impossible to get in or out of Gibraltar without a vaccination certificate for months and months, so they can't blame the vaccine deniers.

Of course, the symptoms of acute anxiety, stress and depression are identical to influenza and the mythical Covid virus. It's not possible to be vaccinated against the causes of acute anxiety, stress and depression - i.e. fear. The only option is don't listen to, watch or read the media without being aware of and informed about the basic agenda.


----------



## Akanah (Nov 19, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> That describes all revolutions, not just the French one, imo. In fact, that's exactly what revolutions are all about isn't it?
> 
> Meanwhile, in Gibraltar - a piece of the UK in Spain - they have been boasting 100% 'vaccination' with people there on either the 3rd or 4th 'booster'. Now there is talk of closing Gibraltar down due to a huge number of Covid cases. It has been impossible to get in or out of Gibraltar without a vaccination certificate for months and months, so they can't blame the vaccine deniers.
> 
> Of course, the symptoms of acute anxiety, stress and depression are identical to influenza and the mythical Covid virus. It's not possible to be vaccinated against the causes of acute anxiety, stress and depression - i.e. fear. The only option is don't listen to, watch or read the media without being aware of and informed about the basic agenda.


I have been doing Qi-Gong for a year. This calms my nerves a bit before the whole Corona craze. I am not afraid of corona, or I had already had it and did not find it so dramatic. The whole scaremongering gets on my nerves the most.


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 19, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> It has been impossible to get in or out of Gibraltar without a vaccination certificate for months and months, so they can't blame the vaccine deniers.


Which is why I haven’t heard about this anywhere except on this forum, sadly. Lies by omission seem to be the name of the game when it comes to “anomalies” such as this - though my bet is this is the rule, not the exception.


----------



## matematik (Nov 19, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Meanwhile, in Gibraltar - a piece of the UK in Spain



Interesting choice of language, would you describe Ceuta and Melilla pieces of Spain in Morocco?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Nov 20, 2021)

matematik said:


> Interesting choice of language, would you describe Ceuta and Melilla pieces of Spain in Morocco?



If it would make you happy, then yes. Don't forget the Canary Islands as well.



trismegistus said:


> Which is why I haven’t heard about this anywhere except on this forum



There's a huge amount of information that never makes it to the mainstream media. 'Telegram' groups carry a lot of it, but even then, discretion is required.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 21, 2021)

Just pin your ears back.

_View: https://twitter.com/VerumBellator1/status/1461570918233165825_​


----------



## matematik (Nov 21, 2021)

Interesting Austria is the first to make Covid vax compulsory, it's like the powers that be are just asking for people to make the obvious "Nazi" connection.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Nov 21, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Just pin your ears back.
> 
> _View: https://twitter.com/VerumBellator1/status/1461570918233165825_​



Youre a very opinionated(is it a word?) Dude(ette). what do you think about the shouting and swearing military guy?


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> what do you think about the shouting and swearing military guy?


Makes no odds. Think for yourself.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 22, 2021)

So i haven't looked at the covid nonsense for a while after realising that almost all of the protest and such are so controlled and contrived but i think it may be a little different with the latest ones in the Netherlands.


_View: https://odysee.com/@TimTruth:b/rotterdam-protest-live:0?r=HARM9CQrNCFECGkjVwqvdwxvD4o2rU9s

View: https://odysee.com/@TimTruth:b/rotterdam-protest-live:0

It says no content found but the link works for me when clicking it._


----------



## usselo (Nov 22, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> So i haven't looked at the covid nonsense for a while after realising that almost all of the protest and such are so controlled and contrived but i think it may be a little different with the latest ones in the Netherlands.
> 
> 
> _View: https://odysee.com/@TimTruth:b/rotterdam-protest-live:0?r=HARM9CQrNCFECGkjVwqvdwxvD4o2rU9s
> ...



Both links work fine but the lower link doesn't include your session reference.

At one hour, 24 minutes I haven't had time to watch all of it but a couple of observations:

A cop once told me no protest is for real unless the crowd are throwing bags of human shit and scoring hits (which I think meant: throwing at close range). Now, she hadn't been on riot duty, so was either passing on training or something more experienced cops had told her. So take it for the hearsay it was.
I watch the current protests and think: these are like play protests. They are pleading with Power. If you want to speak to government, you impose costs on it. And you erode the public's belief that Government is winning. So, just looking at the scene in that video: where are people discretely pouring quick-setting concrete in a tram track, especially at junctions (three lines for one pour)? Where are folks with tree loppers (the ones with poles) taking out accessible power cabling? Where are manhole covers being lifted and broken or lifted and removed? Where are petrol-enhanced fires being started inside commercial buildings? Where are cheap, modern, 12V LED floodlights being used to confuse the situation, to blind CCTV, cameras, army, cops, drivers, helicopter-mounted cameras? Are the public talking to each other of bricks and blocks lying on motorways, on railway lines? In switchgear? Of old tyres doused with petrol being set alight and rolled down embankments on to public highways? Of drainage pipes being blocked by builders' expanding foam? These actions are planned in advance, and executed by small hit-and-run teams who planned and rehearsed their getaway routes weeks ago. They are signs of emotional control and a sense that the consequences of being caught are easier to live with than more poverty and the Death Jab. Something whose face, posture and mind looks less like a chubby NGO throwing a firework into the road and more like this:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



_She's thinking: "It's you or me". Source: __Annihilation, 2018_

These protestors are not thinking: "It's them or us."

I don't want to seem to be jeering at them. It's just that, based on the signs of almost studious damage- and cost-control, if I had to bet, I'd say this is another NGO-sponsored smartphone protest.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 23, 2021)

usselo said:


> Both links work fine but the lower link doesn't include your session reference.
> 
> At one hour, 24 minutes I haven't had time to watch all of it but a couple of observations:
> 
> ...


Very good points, i shall put down the hopium pipe now and pick up the copium pipe.


----------



## usselo (Nov 23, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Very good points, i shall put down the hopium pipe now and pick up the copium pipe.


You're very gracious.

I just want to make clear that although I am on the record as collecting and processing my urine, I haven't gone as far as the post above suggests.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 23, 2021)

usselo said:


> You're very gracious.
> 
> I just want to make clear that although I am on the record as collecting and processing my urine, I haven't gone as far as the post above suggests.


Oh I am all for a dirty protest under the correct and uncontrolled conditions, I think a return to ones basic in-stinks can be a liberating opportunity for immense personal growth.


----------



## fega72 (Nov 23, 2021)

No government in this realm will resign just because people marching on the street peacefully. I think...


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 23, 2021)

The only way I can see to be rid of government., changing it that achieves bugger all save a new set of faces being rolled out for people to be told by the media to hate.
The only way is to stop taking part in government. The easiest yet for many the hardest is to stop paying their taxes.

I am old enough to remember the Poll Tax revolt. It was labelled Poll Tax Riots by the government and the media for marketing purposes but it was an honest too goodness revolt. The only one I've lived through and I've been around for six decades.
People stopped paying taxes in numbers across the entire island which of course the controllers of the government could not control, yes they are real we just do not know who or where they are. Pity really as sending them to Rockall for the winter would sort everything in an instant, but I digress.
All it took really was the gaoling of around 6,000 people who refused to pay the poll tax and instantly the prisons were full and there were a further 10 or 12 thousand cases in the court system with no gaol space to hold them.

I cannot recall how many millions of people there were on the island back then less than today most likely but point is. less than 20,000 people actually having the balls to stand in their own innate authority and tell the government to foxtrot oscor killed the Poll Tax.

Okay clever marketing people simply changed its name and format to council tax and the daft bastards me included fell for it but the point is prancing around cities on well organised well publicised marches making demands or carefully controlled smash ups is nothing more than begging the tyrant to change. Cities are the control mechanism par excellence. Why do you think so many people live & work in them and why Klaus & the green loonies are looking to make green smart cities the 'future'.
They are nothing more than the sheep pens of the control grid all linked by the best roads, air and sea corridors.

But the chances of people even 20,000 stopping paying any form of tax these days is not good. HMRC actually tell people that a taxpayer is a payer of taxes and the only things obliged to pay taxes are taxpayers yet still folk carry on pretending to be something they aren't for 'a quiet life' or simply 'a life'.
Not to sound defeatist just being a realist. Most folk are shit scared of government which is why it tick tocks along with a high churn low quality police force, a reducing high churn lowering quality army, navy and airforce both  increasingly being replaced by very high churn low paid very low quality often immigrant staffed 'security companies' often masquerading as government and worst of all are spellbound by the vast numbers of silent people in the health industry be they medical or academic and the very vocal liars that have been raised above their station.

People will not voluntarily go outside their comfort zone no matter how shitty that 'comfort' truly is we can hide all manner of hell from ourselves most days and o the days we cannot, well they will pass!
That to me is the only thing that allows this sick society to prosper. So rather than thinking in terms of a reset I think I am living through the greatest compliance test ever run by any marketing department of any human institution in the history of mankind.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Nov 23, 2021)

Sorry guys, violence is not going to solve anything on a permanent basis. 

The only way to stop the state is take away their fuel, fiat money. 

Bitcoin fixes this, starves the state of their oxygen. They can only do all this with fiat


----------



## usselo (Nov 23, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Sorry guys, violence is not going to solve anything on a permanent basis.


No need to apologise 6079SmithW! Most of us (that I've chatted with, at least) have observed that hoi polloi use of violence:

a) Is counter-effective, and
b) Is usually faked, because
c) Violence itself is very effective, and therefore
d) Is owned by a cartel.

More useful is to ponder whose scripts this particular Covid protest was following.


Citezenship said:


> in-stinks


At last, a chance to use it:




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## fega72 (Nov 23, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Sorry guys, violence is not going to solve anything on a permanent basis.
> 
> The only way to stop the state is take away their fuel, fiat money.
> 
> Bitcoin fixes this, starves the state of their oxygen. They can only do all this with fiat


I don't think bitcoin fixes anything. What can you do with your bitcoin? Can you pay in the shop for your food with bitcoin? (without exchanging it to fiat money) Can you use it without internet? Without smart phone? Without computer? It is not a real money it is just virtual. Only exist in a computer network.


----------



## matematik (Nov 24, 2021)

The problem with Bitcoin and other electronic cryptocurrencies in my opinion is that they rely on the powers that be's infrastructure, which they can pull the plug on at anytime. I don't see how it can truly be independent of the government when it absolutely depends on the telecommunications infrastructure provided by the government.

Also, many governments don't seem to have a problem with cryptocurrencies, the mainstream media often promotes them too. It's physical cash they hate most of all if anything.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 24, 2021)

Fear

False Evidence Appearing Real

Face Everything And Recover


_View: https://twitter.com/AnonCitizenUK/status/1463198325415555077


View: https://twitter.com/MountvSimon/status/1463423311971553285
_​


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 24, 2021)

certainly a coincidence.







fega72 said:


> I don't think bitcoin fixes anything.



Bitcoin certainly fixes the Elites' problem of having to find a foundation for the new world currency system. Crypto is being prepared to replace the national currency systems and create a NWO currency system, where every human is connected to via an unique ID.

The "good" part is that this will also get rid of corrupt politicians and banksters, because you can easily programmatically code corruption out of the system. The bad part is that the system of technically distributed ledgers creates absolute control for those who control it via their stakeholder organizations - you can program any part to be absolutely transparent to certain groups. For example, this will make tax evasion and other things almost impossible, which many people will be very happy about, but it will also give the PTB the ability to know what everyone is up to. When you combine the internet of things with the idea of monetizing every aspects of our lifes, in the end the entire life will be on the blockchain, with automatic transactions mirroring everything we do.


----------



## Skydog (Nov 25, 2021)

I realize that this CDC webpage was last updated in 2018, but wouldn’t you think that the CDC’s own “List of vaccines used in United States” webpage would be updated under current circumstances - especially for their COVID “vaccines”? It doesn’t appear to mention COVID at all. Maybe it’s being somewhat truthful for once - that they aren’t vaccines. 

List of Vaccines Used in United States | CDC


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 25, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/Jenni2161/status/1463828578144030733?s=20_


----------



## Akanah (Nov 25, 2021)

In 2020 I once dreamed of a white snake dragon with a big lion head and small legs that came up to me and nudged me in the forehead. I felt love in the process. I didn't recognize him then. This year on vacation, however, I remembered an earlier figure of him that I had once seen as a small child in a dream or in reality. I don´t know. I believe he is the great comet that will come back to earth.
Covid - Comid - Comet


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 25, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/Al_Chem_e_40666/status/1463857842557968389?s=20_


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 25, 2021)

Ahem *Authorisation to supply or administer a poison [SARS-COV-2(COVID-19) Vaccine] – Australian Defence Force (No 7) 2021*

*

*​


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 25, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Ahem *Authorisation to supply or administer a poison [SARS-COV-2(COVID-19) Vaccine] – Australian Defence Force (No 7) 2021*



It seems the term "poison" in Australia is generally used for medicine in legal language. See Western Australian Medicines and Poisons Act 2014.

At least that's what Reuters has to say. I don't know enough about Australian language:

_The 2014 Act uses these schedules to categorise substances that interact with physiological functions of the body, referred to as “poisons”. This ranges from pharmacy medicines like paracetamol (schedule two) to banned substances like heroin (schedule nine)._​​_COVID-19 vaccines are identified as schedule four poisons (here), meaning they are prescription-only medicines that should be administered only by trained professionals. For instance, you cannot buy a vaccine at a local shop and inject yourself._​


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 25, 2021)

Out of date me old fruit https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2021L01345




> Further information on the scheduling amendments and the SPF can be accessed at www.tga.gov.au. Refer to Part 1, Interpretation, on page 2 below for definitions of specific terms used in this document including “medicine” and “poison” (noting that the definition of poison includes medicine).


 


> “Poison” means any substance or preparation included in a Schedule to this Standard.


 


> “Medicine” means any poison for therapeutic use.
> _    Note: To be preceded by “human” or “veterinary” where restriction of the “medicine” to human or animal use is intended._




    Legalese the language of state.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Nov 25, 2021)

Akanah said:


> In 2020 I once dreamed of a white snake dragon with a big lion head and small legs that came up to me and nudged me in the forehead. I felt love in the process. I didn't recognize him then. This year on vacation, however, I remembered an earlier figure of him that I had once seen as a small child in a dream or in reality. I don´t know. I believe he is the great comet that will come back to earth.
> Covid - Comid - Comet


OT, have searched and not found. Is anyone here *acquainted with shamanism or otherwise deep thought about visions? Please Dm. 

Lots of talk about the Swedish PM-theater today, not so much about the efforts the bend the constitution that includes medical freedom, which the Bilderbergers kind of people people, id guess, wants to crush now.*


----------



## Akanah (Nov 26, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> OT, have searched and not found. Is anyone here *acquainted with shamanism or otherwise deep thought about visions? Please Dm.
> 
> Lots of talk about the Swedish PM-theater today, not so much about the efforts the bend the constitution that includes medical freedom, which the Bilderbergers kind of people people, id guess, wants to crush now.*


What is it about the swedish PM-Theater ?

Somewhere in this forum I had read something about Corona and a comet. By the way; I have the book of "Worlds in Collision" by Immanuel Velikowsky at home and there he wrote about a jubilee year where all work should rest because of a comet fear (lockdown?). And if no comet had come, there should be a Day of Atonement. Day of Atonement reminds me of the "Freedomday" (end of the corona pandemic) that was to come. Perhaps during the Corona pandemic, the elites expected a comet to come and hoped it would remain remote. A comet would destroy the old system of the elites.
I think, however, that the comet will come when it wants and not when it is expected. Thus it can come also after the "Freedomday" only if the elite weighs itself in security.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Nov 26, 2021)

Akanah said:


> What is it about the swedish PM-Theater ?
> 
> Somewhere in this forum I had read something about Corona and a comet. By the way; I have the book of "Worlds in Collision" by Immanuel Velikowsky at home and there he wrote about a jubilee year where all work should rest because of a comet fear (lockdown?). And if no comet had come, there should be a Day of Atonement. Day of Atonement reminds me of the "Freedomday" (end of the corona pandemic) that was to come. Perhaps during the Corona pandemic, the elites expected a comet to come and hoped it would remain remote. A comet would destroy the old system of the elites.
> I think, however, that the comet will come when it wants and not when it is expected. Thus it can come also after the "Freedomday" only if the elite weighs itself in security.



Sweden had its first female head of state, for half a day. Smokes and mirrors diverting attention of The Pass. Which isnt something they can do, but they try their best to make us follow china standards, just as the common wealth empire, Austria and Italy. Difference being sweden have a constitution that they would need to get around.


----------



## Clown Of God (Nov 26, 2021)

Corona and comets?
A year ago or so I read a expose from a man (someone who claimed to be in this field of science that Covid is about)I can not for the life of me remember his name nor title, not even recall where I found this expose.
But I remember the essential parts because it might be plausible.Especially when one come to think about Ivermectin and what kind of medicine this is and then to add to the paranoia...the cryptic mentioning of Covid being a distraction of the anomaly by Rothschild.

Again this was in the beginning of the pandemic when we knew little to almost nothing.
Well he talked about this Corona and said that it was about two components.The so called virus (Covid a flue) and in some cases a accompanying parasite.This according to him explained how come some people only got a cold, while others suffocated and died or became severely ill.

He basically said that the covid is not more then a sort of flue that to normal healthy humans does not pose a lethal danger.It was/is the parasite that brings an lethal infection.So If one where unlucky and got the combo.
The virus would weaken one, making ones chances to come out alive or unscathed by the infection of the parasite very slim.

According to this man the parasite infection could only be detected by a blood sample.According to this man in the beginning of this pandemic.They did take blood samples when testing people for Corona.
But this practice ended rather quickly and the PCR testing became the norm.He criticizes this decision and is asking why they stopped looking at the blood.Because according to him this infection of this supposed parasite can only be discovered through a sample of ones blood.

The last part dealt with him theorizing about the origin of this all.
In his view the origin of the parasite was an enigma.If I recall it right his view was that this Corona thing was not concocted in some lab.He was very clear about his own theory.That it was a theory and speculation.

That this parasite might have come from some of the comets or asteroids that in the close years prior to this outbreak passed the earth.He said this was him pure speculating and that he had no evidence.

I regret that I never saved this text nor can recall his name.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 27, 2021)

SH Archive - May 23rd: Covid-19.2 will ride the Atlas Comet
replies here
SH Archive Replies - May 23rd: Covid-19.2 will ride the Atlas Comet


----------



## Prolix (Nov 27, 2021)

I mean, sure. This is true (the Greek letter bit). But what if they began naming these absurdly out-of-control variants knowing full well they'd reach the omicron tipping point? 

Or further still, what if the Greek alphabet was formulated on the understanding that, one day, it would be utilised as a technical notation in the service of a mocking anagram of those who buy into this crap?


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 27, 2021)

Prolix said:


> View attachment 14494​
> 
> I mean, sure. This is true (the Greek letter bit). But what if they began naming these absurdly out-of-control variants knowing full well they'd reach the omicron tipping point?
> 
> Or further still, what if the Greek alphabet was formulated on the understanding that, one day, it would be utilised as a technical notation in the service of a mocking anagram of those who buy into this crap?


Has an air of mockery about it, wonder which group likes to mock, cough, cough. Bit of fake covid anyone...





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Vid 33 seconds just for good measure, or should i say "great".


----------



## Prolix (Nov 28, 2021)

More anagrams...



> An *oncomir* (also *oncomiR*) is a microRNA (miRNA) that is associated with cancer. MicroRNAs are short RNA molecules about 22 nucleotides in length. Essentially, miRNAs specifically target certain messenger RNAs (mRNAs) to prevent them from coding for a specific protein. The dysregulation of certain microRNAs (oncomirs) has been associated with specific cancer forming (oncogenic) events. Many different oncomirs have been identified in numerous types of human cancers.


----------



## MgvdT (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Citezenship (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Prolix (Nov 28, 2021)

Symptoms of New Omicron (B.1.1.529) Variant of Coronavirus

*

*​


----------



## JohnNada (Nov 28, 2021)

Prolix said:


> *Symptoms** of New Omicron (B.1.1.529) Variant of Coronavirus*​
> *View attachment 14547*​


Hmmm, where have I seen these symptoms before?


----------



## Clown Of God (Nov 28, 2021)

Yeah the evil ones are a resourceful bunch..


----------



## pushamaku (Nov 29, 2021)

Prolix said:


> *Symptoms** of New Omicron (B.1.1.529) Variant of Coronavirus*​
> *View attachment 14547*​


The source (some blog from India?) is sketch.


----------



## Prolix (Nov 29, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> The source (some blog from India?) is sketch


Yes, you’re right. It appears to sell itself as a resource for gaining government jobs, but that could mean anything.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Nov 30, 2021)

Prolix said:


> More anagrams...



ModeRNA


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 30, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> ModeRNA


I see your ModeRNA and raise MoreDNA
Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Akanah (Nov 30, 2021)

A german article about a possible future after Corona with digital money and unconditional basic income -> Die Lage wird bedrohlicher | Von Ernst Wolff - apolut.net
I suppose people could be given a choice of whether to accept the basic income with the new currency or stay with the old currency without basic income.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Nov 30, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I see your ModeRNA and raise MoreDNA
> Sorry couldn't resist.



I'll call with Roadmen.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 30, 2021)

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/jP51mUzIzbVU/_


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 30, 2021)

It is a very obvious mockery.

0 microns = nothing there

If you write the spell as 0-microns it may awaken some from the stupor.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 2, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/beverleyturner/status/1466011828337664002?cxt=HHwWhICzibP_qNgoAAAA_

Beat that!​


----------



## feralimal (Dec 2, 2021)

Perhaps this has been mentioned, but the "alien invasion" (of project Bluebeam lore) could be construed as the covid stuff, from a legal perspective.

so:
a lien invasion
ie the loss of one's in-a-lien-able rights
rights that cannot be securitised
eg freedom of movement, thought, speech, etc

Well, these rights have been/are being invaded - eg if you can't go into shops without government giving you a permission slip.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 2, 2021)

Some are observing NATO and Russian troops preparing for confrontation in Eastern Europe.

Maybe a world war of sorts to cover up the whole covid mess? Would be a convienent way to bury the entire thing.

100 years ago they used the "spanish flu" to cover up the war. Maybe now they will use the war to cover up the "pandemic".

Western Propaganda Version: Satellite images show new Russian military buildup near Ukraine

Russian Propaganda Version: Russia warns about ‘nightmare scenario’ of military confrontation in Europe


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 3, 2021)

Prolix said:


> *Symptoms** of New Omicron (B.1.1.529) Variant of Coronavirus*​
> ​


My friend who had been faxxed has many of the  Omicron list which hasn't hit here yet but was faxxed first as an old person: massive blood clots in his leg, brain fog, delusions and temporary psychosis, dizzyness,  eye focus problems and loss of appetite.  He is lined up for the booster.  It's amazing to see people co-operate to kill themselves thinking their protecting their health.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Dec 3, 2021)

Prolix said:


> View attachment 14494​
> 
> I mean, sure. This is true (the Greek letter bit). But what if they began naming these absurdly out-of-control variants knowing full well they'd reach the omicron tipping point?
> 
> Or further still, what if the Greek alphabet was formulated on the understanding that, one day, it would be utilised as a technical notation in the service of a mocking anagram of those who buy into this crap?





kd-755 said:


> _View: https://twitter.com/beverleyturner/status/1466011828337664002?cxt=HHwWhICzibP_qNgoAAAA_
> 
> Beat that!​






Magnetic said:


> My friend who had been faxxed has many of the  Omicron list which hasn't hit here yet but was faxxed first as an old person: massive blood clots in his leg, brain fog, delusions and temporary psychosis, dizzyness,  eye focus problems and loss of appetite.  He is lined up for the booster.  It's amazing to see people co-operate to kill themselves thinking their protecting their health.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 3, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/Bevvie112/status/1466717104628019202?s=20_


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 3, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> 100 years ago they used the "spanish flu" to cover up the war.



Would you mind explaining that please. Do you have any examples of how that worked?


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 3, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Would you mind explaining that please. Do you have any examples of how that worked?



I am referring to what Miles Mathis wrote here: http://mileswmathis.com/rock.pdf

_This is why Huxley and Orwell and Icke were able to “predict” what is going on now: there was never any prediction involved. We were living in basically the same Matrix back then as we are now, so Huxley and Orwell weren't telling you what might happen in the future. They were telling you what was already happening in the present, but setting it in the future, as a stunt. Remember, we have been through this whole Covid thing before: it was called the Spanish flu back then, but it was the exact same script, down to the masks. And it was used for the same reason: cover. The Spanish flu covered the end of WWI in 1918, preventing anyone from asking questions about that managed war. They couldn't have people noticing how staged the whole collapse of Germany on Halloween was, with kings abdicating for no reason and Jewish socialists magically installing themselves as leaders and so on, so they invented this scary pandemic to keep everyone's eyes and minds occupied for over a year. They faked and inflated numbers, assigning all deaths in that period to Spanish flu: same thing they are doing now. By the end of that year, everyone had “moved on”. Everyone was so relieved to have survived that pandemic, they didn't think of looking back, at WWI or anything else. And most people will treat Covid the same way: they will be so grateful to have survived this “horrible pandemic”, they won't think of questioning anything else that happened in 2020, including the massive thefts from the treasuries, the fake rioting, the fake BLM events, or anything else. They will move on as fast as possible, no questions asked._​


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Dec 3, 2021)

feralimal said:


> Perhaps this has been mentioned, but the "alien invasion" (of project Bluebeam lore) could be construed as the covid stuff, from a legal perspective.
> 
> so:
> a lien invasion
> ...


I am not sure if this is a bit out there...but if your DNA is amended, or RNA, (my knowledge of the how the vaccine effects it is limited) - is there a theoretical basis for you no longer being human, thus no longer are eligible to human rights?


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 3, 2021)

It is certainly speculated upon.

I am not religious but there is also this.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## feralimal (Dec 3, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> I am not sure if this is a bit out there...but if your DNA is amended, or RNA, (my knowledge of the how the vaccine effects it is limited) - is there a theoretical basis for you no longer being human, thus no longer are eligible to human rights?



Well that is one possibility.  If you not a 'natural born man' but have been edited, with a corporation owning some part of you, is there a legal repercussion?  Is there legal interest or conflict of ownership re your body?

The other 'lien invasion' possibility is that we are moving to a post-law situation, where what is drives what we do is not law, but more in the realm of corporate policy and cancel culture.  (Mandates are not law either.)  In re-framing the edges that bind what we do, law is side-stepped.


----------



## Prolix (Dec 3, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I am referring to what Miles Mathis wrote here: http://mileswmathis.com/rock.pdf
> 
> _This is why Huxley and Orwell and Icke were able to “predict” what is going on now: there was never any prediction involved. We were living in basically the same Matrix back then as we are now, so Huxley and Orwell weren't telling you what might happen in the future. They were telling you what was already happening in the present, but setting it in the future, as a stunt. Remember, we have been through this whole Covid thing before: it was called the Spanish flu back then, but it was the exact same script, down to the masks. And it was used for the same reason: cover. The Spanish flu covered the end of WWI in 1918, preventing anyone from asking questions about that managed war. They couldn't have people noticing how staged the whole collapse of Germany on Halloween was, with kings abdicating for no reason and Jewish socialists magically installing themselves as leaders and so on, so they invented this scary pandemic to keep everyone's eyes and minds occupied for over a year. They faked and inflated numbers, assigning all deaths in that period to Spanish flu: same thing they are doing now. By the end of that year, everyone had “moved on”. Everyone was so relieved to have survived that pandemic, they didn't think of looking back, at WWI or anything else. And most people will treat Covid the same way: they will be so grateful to have survived this “horrible pandemic”, they won't think of questioning anything else that happened in 2020, including the massive thefts from the treasuries, the fake rioting, the fake BLM events, or anything else. They will move on as fast as possible, no questions asked._​



I was thinking there's probably a partial truth there, then Miles said it for me:



> As a controller of the opposition, Icke does tell a lot of truth.



Mathis being, quite possibly, merely a humble lieutenant of the same.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 3, 2021)

feralimal said:


> Well that is one possibility.  If you not a 'natural born man' but have been edited, with a corporation owning some part of you, is there a legal repercussion?  Is there legal interest or conflict of ownership re your body?
> 
> The other 'lien invasion' possibility is that we are moving to a post-law situation, where what is driving what we do is not law, but more in the realm of corporate policy and cancel culture.  (Mandates are not law either.)  In re-framing the edges that bind what we do, law is side-stepped.


There is also a patent issue, wonder WHO owns the patents.

Last time flu to cover for war, this time war to cover for flu, as above, so below and all that.


----------



## matematik (Dec 3, 2021)

I read an opinion recently that the reason they haven't been able to implement vaccine passports or compulsory vaccination in the Anglo nations yet is because the English legal system provides much less scope for governments to impose these sorts of mandates than the Continental/Roman derived legal systems used in most non-Anglo countries, which provide much more of a legal framework for authoritarianism.

So essentially English common law really is a big structural barrier that poses major problems for the implementation of the NWO in most Anglo countries, so to fully impose their agenda in the Anglosphere they would have to engineer the complete overthrowal and reset of the English legal system, and by extension English/Anglosphere history and identity, the later of which they've already made significant inroads in achieving.

A related point that crossed my mind is that the first part of the UK to impose vaccine passports was Scotland, and Scotland is unusual in the UK/Anglosphere that it has its own legal system that is derived to a large extent from Continental/Roman law, and not English law. 

I wonder if the reason Scotland was chosen first to implement this is because the legal framework there is more amenable to this sort of thing than the rest of the UK where English common law is used? Although I believe Wales also has vaccine passports now, and as far as I'm aware the legal system there is exactly the same as England, but the Welsh Assembly and Mark Drakeford seem to be a law unto themselves so what they're doing is likely illegal under common law, but they seem to have the mentality that "if Scotland can do it we can do it".


----------



## feralimal (Dec 3, 2021)

matematik said:


> I read an opinion recently that the reason they haven't been able to implement vaccine passports or compulsory vaccination in the Anglo nations yet is because the English legal system provides much less scope for governments to impose these sorts of mandates than the Continental/Roman derived legal systems used in most non-Anglo countries, which provide much more of a legal framework for authoritarianism.
> 
> So essentially English common law really is a big structural barrier that poses major problems for the implementation of the NWO in most Anglo countries, so to fully impose their agenda in the Anglosphere they would have to engineer the complete overthrowal and reset of the English legal system, and by extension English/Anglosphere history and identity, the later of which they've already made significant inroads in achieving.
> 
> ...



I heard the English/Scottish law discussed in this podcast - it might interest you:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV8dDuCUEvc_


They touch upon how the English constitution maintains that we have a (legal) right to bear arms!

(Fwiw, I am not very interested in legal remedies or the law in general.  I think law, like all bits of the system are a stitch up.  I'm mostly interested in law as something to use in self-defence.)


----------



## Safranek (Dec 4, 2021)

matematik said:


> So essentially English common law really is a big structural barrier that poses major problems for the implementation of the NWO in most Anglo countries, so to fully impose their agenda in the Anglosphere they would have to engineer the complete overthrowal and reset of the English legal system, and by extension English/Anglosphere history and identity, the later of which they've already made significant inroads in achieving.



This is the conclusion I came up with some time ago. It doesn't just pertain to English common law but to all countries that have a constitution based on the Magna Carta. It seems to be a different ballgame in those countries and I would be watchful regarding how they will attempt to 'erase' these rights in the legal framework in the near future.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 4, 2021)

ALL countries are registered corporations that recognise each other. The holder of the register is the owner of the countries. That is the source of their seeming difference.
The holder of the register is not known to me. I like everyone else can speculate but knowing this wouldn't change a thing.
The only thing that keeps the shit show running is peoples compliance with it doesn't sound  much and it isn't but it is truthfully all it takes. Belief can kill.


----------



## Prolix (Dec 4, 2021)

Nice mock up (and use of _Phase IV_):




​


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 4, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I am referring to what Miles Mathis wrote here: http://mileswmathis.com/rock.pdf



I disagree with that entirely. When Felix and I were researching his The ‘Spanish Flu’ Pandemic of 1918 post we couldn't find any evidence to support anything Miles Mathis claims in any country other than America and some in Australia, although much less by comparison.

The Treaty of Versailles was heavily criticised, even in the UK.



dreamtime said:


> By the end of that year, everyone had “moved on”.



That's nonsense. The Spanish Flu pandemic didn't end in 1918.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 4, 2021)

Just for giggles.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 4, 2021)

A chap who has had enough of the lies and the problems the lies underpin. And just a reminder NO virus has EVER been isolated.
If swear words offend you and god knows why they would then do not click play.


_View: https://twitter.com/democracyisdea4/status/1467092777150332936_​


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 4, 2021)

Sorry to reduce this to meme's but this whole saga is one giant meme.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 5, 2021)

It's a Sunday (day of the sun, if only!) and here is something to ponder in relation to the op question.

The fundamental reason why the current state of affairs exists is individual belief in something outside of self which invokes compliance with the doctrines and diktats of the something.
Of course I have just defined religion which is no surprise.

The secondary reason also arises in belief and that is the role of the enforcer is fully manned by believers. The enforcers are the believers who take the tokens on offer and force waverers to comply thus showing the remainder of the believers the raw power the religion has at its disposal.
If there are no waverers or dissenters then from among the hordes of believers come actors who will quite happily take on that singular role.

Here the most visible and forceful enforcers are the police officers. Over here they swear an oath to protect the Monarch. The secondary enforcement arm or division or department, the believers who are collectively called media, pump out the impression that the Monarch is a living being. Currently a little old lady.
For example a "Breach of the Peace" is actually missing a word as I discovered on asking a police officer "Who's peace is being broken?" and he replied "The Queens."

Consider this though.
Queen and King are mere titles for "Heads of State" in a Monarchy.
Monarchy is a method of State governance headed by a Monarch.

So in swearing an oath to protect a Monarch the police officer is in actual fact swearing an oath to protect The State not a living breathing being.

When one looks at what the police officers actually do during their "employment period" and what they do actually defend by putting their physical body in harms way it becomes obvious they are as much The State as Queen and King is.

Hardly news for some I'm sure but I feel compelled to write this out.

The police officer role is the single thing that holds up the house of cards which stand upon it. It is the thing all other State believers call in when they feel threatened. It is the thing snitches and "concerned citizens" report to. It cannot defend itself in a Court of Law or any other court. It is in many ways the literal keystone without which the house will not stand.

That there is an already existing World Order whose name we may not know but m money is on it being named The State of the World Order, is beyond argument. The level of coordination, the choice of when and where, the different methodologies being employed etc all show, not point, show this to be true.
The cloak it hides in may be ruffling it may be falling the face(s) it conceals remains concealed but it the fact it exists is now on show.

If "reset" means "going back to the initial state of being" then I would argue no the revelation of The State of the World Order is not a reset for The State of the World Order to come into being there had to have been something existing prior.
If "reset" means "changing the mind of man" then I would argue this is likely what is going on at this moment.
If "reset" means "changing the world order" then no that is not what is going on.
If "reset" means "changing the system of the world order" then possibly this is what is going on.

I'm sure there are other definitions that can be applied to the word "reset" which may make more sense and if you have one please drop it in here as frames of reference are as rare as hens teeth in the murky world of stolen history.

If you define your self in the terms of The State of the World Order then you can be changed by the Orders doctrines and diktats. By terms I mean Name Address Date of Birth. Together these 3 things, none of which belong to you, are your marker of compliance with the Orders doctrines and diktats. It matters nought what country/corporation you tell yourself you live in or where on the earth plane your physical body is at any given moment these three things combine into a citizenship valid across the entirety of The Jurisdiction of The State of the World Order.

Citizenship is the thing used to beg the State to give. It is the fundamental upon which EVERY State 'benefit'/'penalty' rests.
It is a gift of State and can be withdrawn at any moment which then renders you outlaw in anarchy.
QR code, grain of rice microchip, mobile phone, passport, licence, papers etc are only given to believers who have use ID entity. 
The ID entity is Citizenship.

So to shatter The State of the World Orders illusion of reality it requires the individual to accept the have been conned and lied to since their birth, they are not their name, they did no create the name, their body, the address nor the date of birth nor the calendar used to invoke the date of birth and after what is often a period of remorse and anger and wanting to "stick it to the man" quietly and as completely as one can stop acting as Citizen, revoke all State paper by destroying it or returning it and instead live life to the full always with an eye or ear to helping other wavering believers come to a decision to leave the State as effectively as they can.

Protests do nothing rejection on the other hand...

Life on earth is a joyful experience though to know and appreciate joy it has to have sadness as its companion.
Do no harm, the Law in its entirety.


----------



## Akanah (Dec 5, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> If you define your self in the terms of The State of the World Order then you can be changed by the Orders doctrines and diktats. By terms I mean Name Address Date of Birth. Together these 3 things, none of which belong to you, are your marker of compliance with the Orders doctrines and diktats. It matters nought what country/corporation you tell yourself you live in or where on the earth plane your physical body is at any given moment these three things combine into a citizenship valid across the entirety of The Jurisdiction of The State of the World Order.
> 
> Citizenship is the thing used to beg the State to give. It is the fundamental upon which EVERY State 'benefit'/'penalty' rests.
> It is a gift of State and can be withdrawn at any moment which then renders you outlaw in anarchy.
> ...


It´s the idea of the "Reichsbürger" in Germany to give up the state documents but what what can you do then ? We personally can only plant our own vegetables in the spring and other things we have to buy. Where else can we get what we need without money or state documents? We can also sew, but where will the fabric come from? Should we start to keep sheep ? But we have to buy them somewhere first. You must realize that it is not easy to get out of the state.


----------



## feralimal (Dec 5, 2021)

Akanah said:


> You must realize that it is not easy to get out of the state.


Its a question worth thinking about though, isn't it?  And do you mean the state or control structure?  Corporations are as much a part of this system as the governance side of things.

Personally, I think you can consider your choices.  How do you spend your times and money?  Are you spending it on mega corporations?  Are you putting on the mask?  Are you making yourself difficult?  Are you proactively engaging with the system?  All useful questions.

I think the moral position, if the control structure is a force for evil, is to refuse of accede to its demands.  Make it force you.  Make the person come up to and waste their time, explain to you the whys and wherefores - no need to be aggressive.  Of course is is fine to use the system to buy food/live - but where can you withdraw, what else can you do?


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 5, 2021)

Akanah said:


> You must realize that it is not easy to get out of the state.


On the one hand it is simplicity itself as prior to the existence of a State of the World Order people were alive, I would surmise and living joyful lives. Certainly my great grandparents were born into a world without electricity and if genealogy is any guide so were all their forebears as far back as the late 1700's.
Life is not dependant on state governance or money/commerce despite appearances. We have to ignore the state as far as we are able and then some by realising we as individual living beings are the soul/sole source of truth and the only things that can define do no harm and live accordingly.
Worrying about the degree of difficulty just shows how completely we appear to have been separated from our self.


----------



## Akanah (Dec 5, 2021)

feralimal said:


> Its a question worth thinking about though, isn't it?  And do you mean the state or control structure?  Corporations are as much a part of this system as the governance side of things.
> 
> Personally, I think you can consider your choices.  How do you spend your times and money?  Are you spending it on mega corporations?  Are you putting on the mask?  Are you making yourself difficult?  Are you proactively engaging with the system?  All useful questions.
> 
> I think the moral position, if the control structure is a force for evil, is to refuse of accede to its demands.  Make it force you.  Make the person come up to and waste their time, explain to you the whys and wherefores - no need to be aggressive.  Of course is is fine to use the system to buy food/live - but where can you withdraw, what else can you do?


I strongly criticize the state and live rather reservedly when I can. I put on the mask when I go shopping, because otherwise you get kicked out. However, it is not so strict at work. My boss (in a media agency) doesn't check every customer to see if he has a mask on or has been vaccinated, because she thinks everything is exaggerated. In our state of Saxony in Germany, most people are against mandatory masks and mandatory vaccinations and think everything is exaggerated. Sometimes I wonder if the so-called Coronna incidence is in fact a statement about how obedient the people are somewhere. With us this incidence is very high, but I know no one in the private or known area who has just Corona.


kd-755 said:


> On the one hand it is simplicity itself as prior to the existence of a State of the World Order people were alive, I would surmise and living joyful lives. Certainly my great grandparents were born into a world without electricity and if genealogy is any guide so were all their forebears as far back as the late 1700's.
> Life is not dependant on state governance or money/commerce despite appearances. We have to ignore the state as far as we are able and then some by realising we as individual living beings are the soul/sole source of truth and the only things that can define do no harm and live accordingly.
> Worrying about the degree of difficulty just shows how completely we appear to have been separated from our self.


May I ask where you live ?


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 5, 2021)

Akanah said:


> May I ask where you live ?


Earth where else is there to live?



Akanah said:


> In our state of Saxony in Germany, most people are against mandatory masks and mandatory vaccinations and think everything is exaggerated.


That is one of the most gratifying things I have read since the madness was invoked. Thank you.


----------



## Akanah (Dec 5, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Earth where else is there to live?
> 
> 
> That is one of the most gratifying things I have read since the madness was invoked. Thank you.


I rather asked if they live in a city, in the countryside or where exactly. Here in the village, you can stay out of a lot of things, but you're still heavily dependent on the state.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 5, 2021)

I live in a town said to have a population of around 60,000 people on an island said to be populated by around 67+ million peole.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 6, 2021)

JUST IN - 150 big corporations change brand claims in Germany for the largest "vaccination promotion campaign" ever.

Heil Vaxx!






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 6, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> JUST IN - 150 big corporations change brand claims in Germany for the largest "vaccination promotion campaign" ever.
> 
> Heil Vaxx!
> 
> ...



As if there ever were doubts regarding whose side all those corporations are on.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 6, 2021)

Couple kills their 3 children and themselves after being ordered into quarantine, near Berlin:

The feeling of isolation and desparation is reaching new levels...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvZJWPhtsU_​


----------



## Melch (Dec 6, 2021)

the problem today is that you cant change countrys anymore to flee. it is a world wide theater with one performance. and i think "countrys" that are not yet hard on restrictions will be.

and i think also, that we have seen the 1 act. there will be more....


----------



## Safranek (Dec 6, 2021)

Melch said:


> the problem today is that you cant change countrys anymore to flee. it is a world wide theater with one performance. and i think "countrys" that are not yet hard on restrictions will be.
> 
> and i think also, that we have seen the 1 act. there will be more....


The bigger problem today is that given the above, with the run and hide option out of the picture, the only option left, to unite for the sake of one's future and step up to bat to resist going along with the so-called 'performance' is also out of the picture due to the total subservience of the populace to the PTB, giving total control to them and their representatives via the media, governments and their institutions. 

They will wait and see what happens in acts 2, 3, etc., by when there will be no option to resist what's so obviously coming with a little backtracking into history.


----------



## Melch (Dec 6, 2021)

Safranek said:


> The bigger problem today is that given the above, with the run and hide option out of the picture, the only option left, to unite for the sake of one's future and step up to bat to resist going along with the so-called 'performance' is also out of the picture due to the total subservience of the populace to the PTB, giving total control to them and their representatives via the media, governments and their institutions.
> 
> They will wait and see what happens in acts 2, 3, etc., by when there will be no option to resist what's so obviously coming with a little backtracking into history.


yes you can unite with the controlled opposition and with poeple that get the vaccine so that they can fly or get the normality back or are afraid to get viruses or bacteria. 

i expected more from people.

one good thing, i dont wonder anymore how they installed any system.


----------



## fega72 (Dec 6, 2021)

Safranek said:


> by when there will be no option to resist


There is always an option to resist! It may cost you more, but the option will be always there


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 6, 2021)

Safranek said:


> The bigger problem today is that given the above, with the run and hide option out of the picture, the only option left, to unite for the sake of one's future and step up to bat to resist going along with the so-called 'performance' is also out of the picture due to the total subservience of the populace to the PTB, giving total control to them and their representatives via the media, governments and their institutions.
> 
> They will wait and see what happens in acts 2, 3, etc., by when there will be no option to resist what's so obviously coming with a little backtracking into history.


Completely agreed, but at the same time, it seems that the controllers do not have the overall compliance they were counting on, hence this frantic push that is so blatantly out in the open, that even the compliant are at least beginning to recognize it.

That being said, on a personal note, I find myself becoming much more isolated with the realization that the next upcoming months will most likely be far more solitary, being surrounded by the fearful compliant who, though slowly awakening to their mind prisons, still will prove to be unreliable at best and downright dangerous to be around at worst. So the near future is all about surviving this seemingly endless Groundhog Day loop under the radar until either a worldwide financial collapse or blanket disclosure or both finally begins to set things into proper order where we once again learn what community really is, after, of course, all the dust inevitably settles.

I am confident though that the controllers' days are indeed numbered, yet I'm not sure all of us will live to see the other side of this. If this has taught me anything, it is to be courageous, for there are fates far worse than death, and I am happy to see this old world order crumble, knowing that they have played out all their trumps and yet they still lose. In spite of all of their manipulations, they still don't have critical mass, and this scares the hell out of them to the point where they are literally blowing their game. 

Just turn off the TV and the world doesn't look nearly as bad as they are trying to make it out to be.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Safranek (Dec 6, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Couple kills their 3 children and themselves after being ordered into quarantine, near Berlin:
> 
> The feeling of isolation and desparation is reaching new levels...


This is the kind of thing that should make people angry and edge them out of their comfort zone.

Free and healthy people being ordered into quarantine should be a sign to awaken any sane person as a foreshadowing of what's yet to come.

I wonder what was in the minds of those parents if indeed they actually did as the news clip presents it, that is family suicide. Looking at the house, the backyard and the accessories for children, would parents really do that, could they have been THAT unstable? Or were they trying to be martyrs to wake the rest of German society up?

But what if it wasn't what they portray? If we consider that possibility, what could be the purpose behind such a move? What was the family's background? Were there bodies shown to the public? Was there a suicide note? If so, was it verified and by whom?

The shock-value of that clip is huge and it leaves me wondering whether its just one or two unstable parents or something else.

I would certainly like  to hear more of the story to understand what happened if anyone can point to additional info.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 6, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Or were they trying to be martyrs to wake the rest of German society up?



I think that is likely, as they have left a suicide letter, but the contents are being kept hidden by the department.


----------



## Melch (Dec 7, 2021)

the problem with "news" is, you don't know did it happen, did it happen as they say etc.

anyone remember the belgian child ring? about 30 witnesses were suicided......

edit:spelling


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 7, 2021)

Melch said:


> the problem with "news" is, you don't know did it happen, did it happen as they say etc.



It's definitely suspicious. Now they say in the suicide letter the father wrote about how he faked his wife's vaccine certificate and feared they would take away his children after the employer found out.


----------



## Melch (Dec 7, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> It's definitely suspicious. Now they say in the suicide letter the father wrote about how he faked his wife's vaccine certificate and feared they would take away his children after the employer found out.


yeah its very plausible to kill a family over a faked yellow pass


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 7, 2021)

Melch said:


> yeah its very plausible to kill a family over a faked yellow pass


It definitely covers a lot of propaganda points that would serve the agenda in gaslighting anyone trying to fabricate a fake vax pass while maximizing the fear porn. The suicide letter spells things out a little too well. "Dear reader: The reason I ended my life along with the lives of my entire family is because I'm ashamed of being an anti-vaxxer. I'm also an anti semite, a white supremacist and a flat earther. I also do not believe in official history or in science and am in constant contact with an intergalactic race of beings called the Galactic Federation..."


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 7, 2021)

People have started fleeing central europe. And its not because of the new very mild / more deadly then ever impossible flu. The aussies probably should have too.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 7, 2021)

"Our new report suggests that 36% of all Americans—including 61% of young adults and 51% of mothers with young children—feel “serious loneliness.” Not surprisingly, loneliness appears to have increased substantially since the outbreak of the global pandemic.

The report also explores the many types of loneliness, various causes of loneliness, and the potentially steep costs of loneliness, including early mortality and a wide array of serious physical and emotional problems, including depression, anxiety, heart disease, substance abuse, and domestic abuse."

Loneliness in America: How the Pandemic Has Deepened an Epidemic of Loneliness and What We Can Do About It — Making Caring Common


----------



## Melch (Dec 7, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> People have started fleeing central europe. And its not because of the new very mild / more deadly then ever impossible flu. The aussies probably should have too.


yes, you hear also in germany that poeple begin to "flee". its always for me a destination problem, where to go. 

sure you can go to south america, but its the same situation. in paraguay you have the same situation in asuncion, out of the city nobody cares. but how long will it take that the vaccine maddness pulls out of the city. 

whats longterm with the container ships and supply chains, what does it mean 2030 i own nothing etc. 

i can honestly say, i dont know and i have a problem to predict where this is going or what is planned next and how to react.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 7, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> It definitely covers a lot of propaganda points that would serve the agenda in gaslighting anyone trying to fabricate a fake vax pass while maximizing the fear porn. The suicide letter spells things out a little too well.


I smelled psy-op upon watching the video. I would not be surprised it the family is living in luxury somewhere in Bermuda or Hawaii for playing along. Maybe an offer they couldn't refuse. But of course, I don't know, its just a gut feeling. Their faces were obscured, why not show them as they were? Why all the secrecy? Why not disclose the suicide note in its entirety? Etc.



Blackdiamond said:


> People have started fleeing central europe.





Melch said:


> yes, you hear also in germany that poeple begin to "flee". its always for me a destination problem, where to go.


The grass is greener on the other side. Until you get there and look back.

It takes money and guts to pick up and leave, family and all. And about the only places worth considering are places far away from cities in remote places, which is not too appealing to most city-dwellers.



dreamtime said:


> Now they say in the suicide letter the father wrote about how he faked his wife's vaccine certificate and feared they would take away his children after the employer found out.


Yes, instead, just kill them. Now its all better.  Not the least bit suspicious.

Keep us posted regarding anything interesting they may find out about the family.


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 7, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> JUST IN - 150 big corporations change brand claims in Germany for the largest "vaccination promotion campaign" ever.
> 
> Heil Vaxx!
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 7, 2021)

Safranek said:


> I smelled psy-op upon watching the video.



I lean towards that as well now.

The family was foreign to Brandenburg, they had only moved there 2 years earlier, and the house was still unfinished. It seems the entire setup was chosen in advance. They didn't even care about finishing the house, which makes sense if they expected to leave anyway. Notice that 2 years ago was when the entire covid thing started. They moved in shortly before.

The story how someone discovered the bodies doesn't make sense either - when the house was quiet *for just one day* and no kids were playing outside, a neighbour looked through the windows and discovered the dead bodies on the floor.

In Germany, it takes a couple weeks until someone does that, and more likely is that no one ever cares, until you smell the rotten bodies. In Germany, looking through windows when a house is quiet for a day is considered a big no-go.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 8, 2021)

A nationwide group of lawyers have been fighting against the imposition of the CV Passport here in Spain every time they have tried to impose it in each of the different regions. Each time it is denounced, quashed and declared unconstitutional, but they simply 'enforce' it again, end up in court again then the whole merry-go-round starts all over.

The latest is Andalucia where either the passport or a negative PCR test is required for access to Medical Centres, Hospitals and Residential Homes. So you can't go inside any of these establishments as an in-patient, out-patient, visitor or medical professional without a CV passport or a negative PCR test,* until the 15th January (?!*).*  WTF is going to happen on the 15th January is anybody's guess.

It's clear from this that the PCR test is just as lethal as the vaccine. Medical professional in Spain have been amongst the most widely publicised 'refusers' of both the vax and the PCR, so it could be interesting if they continue to refuse.

This is despicable, imo and shows a clear desperation, or frenzy, to get as many people contaminated with their poisons as possible. Perhaps, like in Cinderella, they will all turn back into rats or mice on the 15th January?


----------



## Safranek (Dec 8, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> The latest is Andalucia where either the passport or a negative PCR test is required for access to Medical Centres, Hospitals and Residential Homes.


I guess Portugal is so far from them that they don't have access to their recent court ruling regarding the inadmissibility of PCR tests for 'CV infection'.



Will Scarlet said:


> It's clear from this that the PCR test is just as lethal as the vaccine.


How is this clear? I think I am missing something. Could you please elaborate?


----------



## Whitewave (Dec 8, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Ahem *Authorisation to supply or administer a poison [SARS-COV-2(COVID-19) Vaccine] – Australian Defence Force (No 7) 2021*
> 
> *View attachment 14463*​


It's been known since at least the first century AD (whenever that was) that "one poison cancels out another". It's the basis of chemotherapy. A bit of a misdirect since all allopathic medicines are chemical therapies. All medicines are poisons in the wrong dosages. Dosage is everything when using chemicals (phyto or man-made) to treat illnesses.
Refreshing that the public health act at least used accurate terminology in the wording of their legalese. "Medicine" sounds therapeutic and helpful; "poison" sounds dangerous. They are the same; only proper dosage determines whether a biologic (natural or man-made) is medicinal or poisonous.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 8, 2021)

Court-Ordered Pfizer Documents They Tried To Have Sealed For 55 years Show 1223 Deaths, 158,000 Adverse Events in 90 Days Post EUA Release​​A group called “Public Health and Medical Professional For Transparency Documents” sued the FDA for the release of Pfizer’s documents concerning adverse events from their Covid “vaccine”, which Pfizer fought to have concealed 55 years, but a courageous judge ordered them released anyway.​
Court-Ordered Pfizer Documents They Tried To Have Sealed For 55 years Show 1223 Deaths, 158,000 Adverse Events in 90 Days Post EUA Release


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 8, 2021)

We are in the midst of the ascendance of the biosecurity state, so much of this is evolving before our eyes. However, the rollout of lockdowns, speech suppression, social distancing, forced masking, and track-and-tracing has a clear origin in two decades of “scenario planning” simulation that were first applied to infectious diseases shortly before 9/11 and dramatically accelerated in the year leading up to COVID. These simulations often involved familiar names like Fauci, Gates, Johns Hopkins, and the Rockefeller Foundation.​​Former CIA officer and whistleblower Kevin Schipp described these scenario planning simulations as “brainwashing exercises” in which “thousands of public health and law enforcement officials . . . participate in blowing up the US Bill of Rights.”​​Two architects of this scenario planning deserve special mention: Peter Schwartz and Robert Kadlec.​
Fauci, Gates, and the Biosecurity State As Told by RFK Jr. |


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 9, 2021)

Safranek said:


> I guess Portugal is so far from them that they don't have access to their recent court ruling regarding the inadmissibility of PCR tests for 'CV infection'.



The Spanish Health Authority issued their own statement a while back, as I reported here. It stated that the CV virus has never been isolated and that PCR tests are totally ineffective. Why would that stop these psychopaths?



Safranek said:


> Could you please elaborate?



Why would they specify either / or when they could simply enforce just the vaccine? Personally, I read that as providing them satisfaction from either delivery method.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 9, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Keep us posted regarding anything interesting they may find out about the family.



Now we learn that on November 25 the father joined a public telegram group aimed at resisting the covid regime in his small village, under his real name.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 9, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Personally, I read that as providing them satisfaction from either delivery method.


Ok, but the big question is 'What are they delivering?'.

mRNA spike proteins?
Graphene Hydroxide nano-blades?

Can these both be delivered equally effectively via injection AND PCR swabs? Not likely.



Will Scarlet said:


> Why would that stop these psychopaths?


True, it wouldn't. The plan has been set in motion and such trivia is insignificant when you have enough control of the media, the governments and the 'scientific' institutions.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 9, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> *until the 15th January (?!*).* WTF is going to happen on the 15th January is anybody's guess.


Super (!!!!) Green Pass in now active in Italy from 6th December to 15th January!!!!


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 9, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Ok, but the big question is 'What are they delivering?'.
> 
> mRNA spike proteins?
> Graphene Hydroxide nano-blades?
> ...


I personally think that at this point it is not so much about the ingredients (though likely toxic and incendiary) as it is about the compliance. Someone cognitively dissonant enough to be willing to take a WEEKLY test over a jab deserves the trouble they are making for themselves, just to be able to maintain the privilege of taking the weekly slave wage stipend we call a salary. If this kind of redundant absurdity does not serve as an obvious wakeup call to their self-imposed mind slavery, can we really blame these institutions for carrying on with it? Perhaps I speak too boldly, but it seems the general populace that have chosen to comply with these ridiculous mandates are the ones that are being targeted for further mind control experimentation. Those that have absolutely refused and have lost their jobs and pensions over this at least have their health, their wits, and are now completely outside of the experiment and of the exploitation arena. We are resilient creatures, we human beings. There are always solutions other than blind compliance. The Universe always rewards the courageous in the end.


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 9, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Ok, but the big question is 'What are they delivering?'.
> 
> mRNA spike proteins?
> Graphene Hydroxide nano-blades?
> ...


The spike protein is a diversion as it was "formulated" in China as a computer generated chimera and not isolated from patients.  The bioweapon fear campaign was to drive the totalitarians to lock us down and other crimes preparing us for the faxxine.  The jab contains 99 plus % graphene oxide in the solids which has destructive bio-properties which mimic the spike protein "bio-weapon".  Cytokine storms, blood clots, heart attacks, immune system weakening and destruction, cancers, strokes, etc are graphene oxides handiwork enhanced by electromagnetic frequencies.  The most problematic health issue from grapnene oxide is that these engineered techwar substances have been formulated to absorb radiation in differing frequencies like microwaves to vastly increase its destructive biological power output of free electrons which radiate internally in the body.  By turning up the power of microwave towers, the activity of the graphene is increased exponentially as happened in Wuhan China leading to mass death.  The Chinese there were mandatorially injected before the pandemic against SARS and incidentally had a completed 5G network in place.  Inject the graphene and turn up the power of the microwave towers and viola, death from "SARS".  Wait there's more!  Graphene oxide can be engineered to be a receiver and transmitter, a battery, a computer, razor blades, a targeting device inside the body, a superconductor and much much more like the mark of the beast ID!  Yes, zombies can be manufactured using graphene oxide and other horrors!  The rush to faxxinate everyone means there is a deadline date where a worldwide event will use the graphene in a spectacular way.


----------



## Akanah (Dec 9, 2021)

Just as I somehow no longer believe in the concept of an atom with protons and electrons, but rather think that the atom is inherently alive (see the idea of orgone bions), any bioweapon that would influence electrons in the body would make little sense. By the way, there is a company that actually produces graphene for health aspects. Even if graphene could have influence on the body, I am not sure if such a thing would work if manufacturers only know a wrong concept about atoms. Maybe the power elite has no change to build a bioweapon because of their wrong understanding of nature. By the way, I once saw a video of the trembling sick Chinese and I somehow had to think of epileptic seizures. A late German doctor named Dr. Hammer once claimed that epileptic seizures should dissolve blockages in the brain that have been triggered by traumas. This doctor saw epileptic seizures as a cure. Also Wilhelm Reich (researcher on orgone bions) presented wave-like body movements in connection with life energy as blockage dissolution. I myself also experienced such wave-like body movements through my Kundalini ascension. It looks scary from the outside, but for the one who experiences it, it feels good. I have wondered what would happen if masses of people suddenly experienced kundalini ascensions with wave-like body movements. Many doctors of conventional medicine would not know what is going on and would call it a disease and not a blockage dissolving.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 9, 2021)

Once one gets their false flag eye in one sees 'events' as they actually are. Theatre for the mass.

On the unknown content of those little bottles which get injected into the sad people who do not look into anything for themselves my guess would be that as with the overwhelming number of liquid pharma junk it is nothing more than saline. Some of them do contain some deadly junk it seems but in all the people I know who have consented to being injected with this clear liquid only one has had any reaction and it was in the form of large red blotches which disappeared with the passage of a couple of weeks worth of time without any subsequent medication or treatment.
Just like the Covid lie none of the people whom I know personally that have delivered a positive test have neither snuffed it or been hospitalised which is no surprise as no virus has ever, ever been isolated.

So there are sad and often tragic circumstances where people come to harm or actually snuff it the numbers trundling past my living room window in wooden boxes has not increased at all which shows the health scare is a lie. Why I know not and frankly if people will not seek out information for themselves even if all they did was get a list of the stated contents of the liquid and look 'em up to comprehend what they are beings asked to give their explicit consent to have injected into their body then they are at the mercy of the machinations of the tiny number of people alive right now who have power and influence sufficient to pull off whatever it really is they are hoping to pull off.

I just ask that this tiny group get a wiggle on.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 9, 2021)

Most of the people I work with have had the 'vaccine'.... None of them are sick or dead. Disappointing really! I wonder if the vaccine is the issue, or the real issue is finding out who doesn't comply (us lot)


----------



## Safranek (Dec 9, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> The jab contains 99 plus % graphene oxide in the solids which has destructive bio-properties which mimic the spike protein "bio-weapon". Cytokine storms, blood clots, heart attacks, immune system weakening and destruction, cancers, strokes, etc are graphene oxides handiwork enhanced by electromagnetic frequencies.


While I agree that much of what you wrote is possible, I would like to point out that the 99% GO is disinformation as anyone with common sense to do a bit of research can confirm that that is impossible. 99% solid can not dilute in 1% liquid. For a possibly more realistic scenario, I am posting a couple of videos from the Chat as many probably have not seen them.

1. A well-known German chemist and one of the EU’s top graphene experts, Dr Andreas Noack, explains that the substance in the vaccines is NOT Graphene Oxide, but instead... Graphine Hydroxide. He also explains the difference.

In this video, seemingly valid reasons are given for the types of adverse vaccine reactions observed globally.

MURDER! Just Hours After Publishing the Secret of the Vaxx, Dr Noack is DEAD – Forbidden Knowledge TV

2. This is a video of him being arrested in the middle of his YT recording, previously.

German Chemist Dr Andreas Noack Was Arrested by an Armed Police Unit During YouTube Live Stream – Forbidden Knowledge TV

3. This is a video by his pregnant wife after his 'accidental' death by allegedly microwave weapon-induced heart attack (I would hate to see an autopsy as for the HPM - High-powered microwave to work that quickly, there would have to be considerable tissue damage).


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/IhEFeoYVQbal/_


So, while many of the theories can freely revolve around the web, this one has been dealt with quite quickly and effectively.

So the question is;

IF what this chemist is saying is true, how would the average 'researcher' even begin to prove or disprove this technology which seems so far ahead of even current mainstream scientific awareness.

And based on the above, IF this is indeed the case, the entire establishment CAN be charged for murder if it can be proven that they were exposed to the info but didn't act upon it. The implications here are enormous.


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 9, 2021)

Safranek said:


> While I agree that much of what you wrote is possible, I would like to point out that the 99% GO is disinformation as anyone with common sense to do a bit of research can confirm that that is impossible. 99% solid can not dilute in 1% liquid. For a possibly more realistic scenario, I am posting a couple of videos from the Chat as many probably have not seen them.
> 
> 1. A well-known German chemist and one of the EU’s top graphene experts, Dr Andreas Noack, explains that the substance in the vaccines is NOT Graphene Oxide, but instead... Graphine Hydroxide. He also explains the difference.
> 
> ...



It is 99 plus % of the solids means *after the liquid is eliminated from the shot the remaining solids 99% are graphene oxide(s) with less than 1% mRNA or other materials.  *There has been extreme deception in the ingredients, quality control, *and the changes in batches of the faxinations.  *There is proof that different formulations have been used over time and in America 5% of the batches were responsible for 95% of the deaths.
Yes Dr. Andreas says its graphene hydroxide but that does not explain the heart attacks and severe responses right after faxination.  Micro razor blades cannot work that quickly.  The ability of graphene compounds and  specially formulated graphene oxide to produce electronic energies with the input of external EM and magnetic frequencies has been well studied and documented in hundreds or thousands of papers.  Zinc with Ivermectin works against GO because it moves Zinc into the cell and it cancels the graphene negative charge which effectively neutralizes it.  Yes this mass genocide by the elite and that's why EU President Ursula Von Der Leyen Wants to ELIMINATE The Nuremberg Code!


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 9, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> Super (!!!!) Green Pass in now active in Italy from 6th December to 15th January!!!!


Just 2 days prior to this virtual event. Perhaps Klaus is going to tell the injection free survivors to bury the corpses of the injected because of the smell, hence the virtual meeting from within the DUMBS. 







Link​Sorry had an April Fools moment there.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 9, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> It is 99 plus % of the solids means *after the liquid is eliminated from the shot the remaining solids 99% are graphene oxide(s) with less than 1% mRNA or other materials. *There has been extreme deception in the ingredients, quality control, *and the changes in batches of the faxinations. *There is proof that different formulations have been used over time and in America 5% of the batches were responsible for 95% of the deaths.


Thanks for clarifying. It would make sense that there would be different technologies tested from the perspective of experimentation as I have also suggested in previous posts, not to exclude GO (possibly including nano-chips), GDO (tiny razor blades) and mRNA. Hard to say which is worse, we probably won't know until more research is done (and I don't mean by Pharma).



Magnetic said:


> Yes this mass genocide by the elite and that's why EU President Ursula Von Der Leyen Wants to ELIMINATE The Nuremberg Code!


I haven't heard about this. But now that I read up on it, she didn't specifically say she wants to scrap it. However, she did say that in her personal opinion governments should 'coerce' people into taking the jab, thereby nullifying the Nuremberg Code.

The emphasis in the code is on 'experimental' and 'informed consent'. Even with the CDC approving the Pfizer vaccine to remove it from experimental status, the informed consent is still unmet, as the total list of ingredients is not disclosed (proprietary) and thus not allowed to be examined independently.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 10, 2021)

I've been really sick the past few months. Flue symptoms. Knees are extremely painful and can't taste or smell. I haven't had the Faxine (obviously)
Do you think I might have picked up some shedding or something from my colleagues who have all had it?


----------



## Safranek (Dec 10, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> I've been really sick the past few months. Flue symptoms. Knees are extremely painful and can't taste or smell. I haven't had the Faxine (obviously)
> Do you think I might have picked up some shedding or something from my colleagues who have all had it?


Your physical state and 'natural' immunity depends significantly on your state of mind. Research "New German Medicine" regarding the transmittable aspect of diseases. Additionally, you can refer to 'stolenmedicine.net' for much info.


----------



## fega72 (Dec 10, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> I've been really sick the past few months. Flue symptoms. Knees are extremely painful and can't taste or smell. I haven't had the Faxine (obviously)
> Do you think I might have picked up some shedding or something from my colleagues who have all had it?


I think the less contact with other people (even if you are not following the guidance it is far less then two years ago) / no socialise / release the pressure / laughing with friends, the constant stress, insecurity, and other pandemic related pressures makes harder for the body to heal itself.


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 10, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> I've been really sick the past few months. Flue symptoms. Knees are extremely painful and can't taste or smell. I haven't had the Faxine (obviously)
> Do you think I might have picked up some shedding or something from my colleagues who have all had it?


They are putting graphene oxide in vaccines, food, water and the air. They have turned up the amount of frequencies you are being bombarded by which GO in your body amplifies to causes internal EM radiation in your tissues.  Take NAC, zinc, Ivermectin, Resveratrol, EDTA to neutralize the GO's ability to produce electrons.  NAC increases glutathion which GO exhausts in your body.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 10, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> They are putting graphene oxide in vaccines, food, water and the air. They have turned up the amount of frequencies you are being bombarded by which GO in your body amplifies to causes internal EM radiation in your tissues.  Take NAC, zinc, Ivermectin, Resveratrol, EDTA to neutralize the GO's ability to produce electrons.  NAC increases glutathion which GO exhausts in your body.


So how come me and all the people I know in person are not falling sick?


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 10, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> So how come me and all the people I know in person are not falling sick?


Not every batch is the same.  Some batches kill and wound while others have none or lower amounts of GO.  Software programs for the shots show 8 slots for the entire sequence, meaning that if you are lucky in the first few that there are plenty more shots to "catch up".  I know many who are damaged, died, have ongoing problems, and are having weird health problems.

An example of the increase in death's of various highly vaxxed groups like airline pilots
Pilot Deaths Up 1700% after Vax Mandates

Pilot Deaths Up 1700% after Vax Mandates​


The deaths of airline pilots skyrocketed seventeen-hundred percent (1700%) during the first nine months of 2021.
Within the industry, other pilots are saying is is due to the COVID-19 vaccines causing blood clots, leading to strokes and heart attacks.
Pilots were coerced into taking the COVID-19 shots under threat of losing their jobs.

 Pilot Deaths:
2019: *1 *
2020: *6 *
2021: *109* (through September)
Industry trade publications are covering the news . . .

An astounding increase!


----------



## Safranek (Dec 10, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> I know many who are damaged, died, have ongoing problems, and are having weird health problems.


Ditto.

I've been asking everyone I meet that's open to the question if they know anyone who's had adverse effects. Many know one or two people in their circle of friends and acquaintances who died within 3 weeks of their shot and even more know people who have complained of adverse symptoms.

There are likely variations of the jab and as such, its difficult to pinpoint true statistics.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 10, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> They are putting graphene oxide in vaccines, food, water and the air


That is what you stated then you went on to quote 


Magnetic said:


> Not every batch is the same. Some batches kill and wound while others have none or lower amounts of GO. Software programs for the shots show 8 slots for the entire sequence, meaning that if you are lucky in the first few that there are plenty more shots to "catch up"


So its the contents of those little glass bottles that are causing harm nothing to do with air food and water and whatever 'they' may be putting in them. 


Safranek said:


> Many know one or two people in their circle of friends and acquaintances who died within 3 weeks of their shot and even more know people who have complained of adverse symptoms.


What about your circle of friends & family?
Have any of them come to harm or worse, if you do not mind me asking.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 10, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> What about your circle of friends & family?
> Have any of them come to harm or worse, if you do not mind me asking.


No, I don't mind. My wife has been having problems with her heart since she got one jab.  The day of the jab, I had to get on my bike to ride over where she was, to accompany her home from a park quite far away, because she didn't feel well enough to get back on her bike at a playground where she took our son to play.

The father of a teammate of my son's, ended up in intensive care with a heart-attack on the afternoon of his morning jab, came out 3 days later, and now he has lost considerable weight and looks a decade older and he seems to have slowed in his motions.

Another of his teammate's grandmother died within 3 weeks of receiving her shot, while yet a third teammate's grandmother died within a month of the shot.

Talking to my cousin about this, he mentioned that he knows of 2 people who have died within days of the shot. Both him and his wife refused the shot.

My brother and his wife both received 2 jabs to date, my brother says he hasn't noticed a change, but his wife has been feeling sickly quite a bit, but of course, neither of them attribute it to the jab with the excuse that millions of people received it so it must be safe.

Same case with my uncle, says it hadn't affected him, while my aunt has been bedridden lately, but of course its not from the jab, citing the same reason as my brother. (I've read somewhere that it seems to affect women more severely than men overall.)

These are people I see and talk to regularly so I trust that they have no agenda regarding their statements. I could go on regarding statements from outside my immediate circle but since you asked about those close to me, this is my personal experience.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 10, 2021)

Thank you.
So completely at odds with my personal circle where only one friend of my wife's had a mild skin reaction to the first injection. I tend to listen to people these days rather than ask them questions and the injected are not shy of telling me they have been injected, I find that quite bizarre behaviour to be honest, and I don't doubt if any of them had an achy arm they would be mad keen on telling me about it.
It seems to me however my take on the majority of these little bottles contain nothing more than saline is looking good otherwise people would be keeling over everywhere in numbers so not just one fan at a football match but tens or hundreds would be falling if the nasties whatever they may be were in every bottle.
I wonder what happens to the billions of bottles after the injections have been drawn. Where do they go?

Thank you once again for sharing personal experience it carries much more value for me than what a friend of a friend had heard.


----------



## Melch (Dec 10, 2021)

my colleague died the morning after the second shot(had health problems, Astraz.), my parents did take also the shots and so far not more problems as before. my mother in law also did take the shot and also no problems as of yet.

 i'm not sure if it is subjectiv but also some poeple who get the shot seem to be "older" after the shot and look not healthy.

one theory is that you have a 50/50 chance that the person who give you the vaxx makes a aspiration and put it in the muscle. if they do not do it and the vaxx lands in the bloodstream you have your health problems.


----------



## Akanah (Dec 10, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Thank you.
> So completely at odds with my personal circle where only one friend of my wife's had a mild skin reaction to the first injection. I tend to listen to people these days rather than ask them questions and the injected are not shy of telling me they have been injected, I find that quite bizarre behaviour to be honest, and I don't doubt if any of them had an achy arm they would be mad keen on telling me about it.
> It seems to me however my take on the majority of these little bottles contain nothing more than saline is looking good otherwise people would be keeling over everywhere in numbers so not just one fan at a football match but tens or hundreds would be falling if the nasties whatever they may be were in every bottle.
> I wonder what happens to the billions of bottles after the injections have been drawn. Where do they go?
> ...


I must admit that in my family or acquaintance circle so far no one had died who had Corona or the vaccination.
It is strange that it looks different for other people.
It's almost like it's all about scaring people.... either of Corona or of the vaccination.


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 10, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> They are putting graphene oxide in vaccines, food, water and the air. They have turned up the amount of frequencies you are being bombarded by which GO in your body amplifies to causes internal EM radiation in your tissues.  Take NAC, zinc, Ivermectin, Resveratrol, EDTA to neutralize the GO's ability to produce electrons.  NAC increascreate a Faraday cage frequency safe bedroom es glutathion which GO exhausts in your body.


Also avoid EM fields like microwave etc.  GO inside the body multiplies its destructive effect by hundreds to thousands % when activated by these fequencies.  Create a Faraday cage in your sleeping area so at least while sleeping your bodies natural recovery mechanism isn't disabled.  If you are living in old housing it will have lead paint which absorbs EM frequencies so you can cover windows and doors with mylar foil to block the rest.  Keep your cell phone outside of this area and any electronic devices that have blue tooth to keep cell towers or other devices from repeatedly trying to connect.  Have they installed a 5G nearby?  It should be disabled.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 10, 2021)

Akanah said:


> I must admit that in my family or acquaintance circle so far no one had died who had Corona or the vaccination.
> It is strange that it looks different for other people.
> It's almost like it's all about scaring people.... either of Corona oe vac





kd-755 said:


> That is what you stated then you went on to quote
> 
> So its the contents of those little glass bottles that are causing harm nothing to do with air food and water and whatever 'they' may be putting in them.
> 
> ...


i know 1 and 1, and thats more then enough for me to stay away from the secret cocktail.  
What i dont know is anyone irl who got really sick of the rolling waves. Maybe 1, but he were a rough sleeper i used to talk to, but he could have catch anything.

-Thinking about that, if the horrorshow some call "the news" were correct. Wouldnt there be folks everywhere in like major cities, NY, LA, Lagos, Bombay, stockholm etc ?  There is so much that does not add up. The extreme push of said cocktail, (even camps), The coordinated waves. (All latitudes at once, no seasonals). New tricks almost every day to persuade the people to take it and wave their human rights. Today the news said that, only the non voters rejected the thing. And always, the usual suspects propaganda machine have been repeating the mantra from the get go. (Actors, musicians) No im staying as far away as possible, doing everything I possibly can to stay healthy and not meet this fungi or what the f*ck it is, if it even is. 
It is not about the disease any more anyways. Now its about controll. 
 - Leaders stepping back and it seems like the ones taking their place is doing so to take away all they can. There used to be kings and duches, now we see corporation and states trying to gain full controll of a not at all free population. Strange days. And "hockey is a fast game" as the saying kind of goes.


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 10, 2021)

This situation is a war of the top elite versus everyone else.  The buildout of 5G during the shutdown is an important part of the war plan in the west.  They wanted to have powerful energy inputs to the graphene toxins to amplify its effects that could be modulated so normies would not get suspicious by too many deaths and illness all at once which happened in Wuhan.  By injecting the graphene it goes to important organs of the body directly, however they are spiking food, drinks and water too.  The unending full spectrum propaganda across all mediums is essential for if they lost control of the media it would collaspe like a house of cards.  The hospital system is also essential for keeping the narrative alive and if hospitals started to defect it would be difficult to propagandize.  The bio-weapon narrative is an important fear motivator so the graphene oxide ingredient of 99% of the solids was hidden from everyone.  One can assume those "who are on our side" that continue the bio-weapon narrative instead of revealing the GO weapon are controlled opposition.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 10, 2021)

Well I wish the war mongers would get a move on as this death by a million articles is killing me!


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 10, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Ok, but the big question is 'What are they delivering?'.
> 
> mRNA spike proteins?
> Graphene Hydroxide nano-blades?
> ...



OK, I've done some digging and the situation in Spain is not what it seems. The hierarchy here goes up from individual provinces, to autonomous communities, to government, to supreme tribunal. Only the government can make laws.

The supreme tribunal has ruled that both lockdowns, including all of the masking, distancing, curfews, enforced closures of businesses, restrictions of movement etc., were illegal and unconstitutional. The government has been forced to repay all fines for breaches of lockdown regulations. The supreme tribunal has ruled that the green passport is unconstitutional and illegal, therefore the government cannot enforce it by law.

So, the government has instructed the lower levels of the hierarchy to introduce whatever measures they see fit. However, these lower levels do not have the power to legally enforce any such 'measures' - they rely entirely on people doing as they are told through intimidation and fear. Many of these measures are quickly crushed in the courts, only to be illegally imposed again. The Police and the Guardia Civil do not have the authority to enforce these measures. Anyone who gets fined does not have to pay the fine because it isn't legal.

In Spain we are not allowed in shops without being forced to wear a mask and to socially distance. This is being enforced *by the establishments themselves*, not by any law. This is illegal. It's like discriminating against people who don't wear red socks, or who part their hair to the right.

The recent announcement regarding green passes for medical centres, hospitals and residential homes is being enforced by the Health Service - illegally because they do not have the power to enforce such measures as they are unconstitutional. But, they just want to f*ck everyone's Christmas and New Year up so they don't give a sh*t and they know that most people are so docile and subservient that they will just go along with it.

About the PCR tests and vaccines, I don't know. There was a recent viral whistleblower video from Ukraine or another place nearby, where a nurse claimed that the vaccines were coded 1,2, & 3 for placebo, mrna and spike protein or something. It was quickly debunked and banned, but maybe it's the real deal. We have a older neighbours who have all taken them and the boosters and the flu vaccines. One of them had to get a zimmer frame last week.

Some days I think that it's all just a giant piss-take.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 10, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> The buildout of 5G during the shutdown is an important part of the war plan in the west.



I believe the vaccine is simply the foundation. To be lethal in a majority of cases (say >20% death rate) it has to be activated by certain EM frequencies. We know that with each booster shot, the death rates increase, so there is some kind of toxicity on it's own, but it's not significant enough for people to notice immedietaly.

Frequencies control everything, so they can probably control the outcome of the mass vaccination experiment in a very specific way, depending on the situation. This also means there's no way for us to predict when it really will become dirty.

Could be that they aim for a certain worldwide vaccination rate until they pull the "death switch", or whatever.

Of course, generally it would be dumb to kill the true believers, so things will probably a bit more subtle.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 11, 2021)

_WIESBADEN - According to a projection by the Federal Statistical Office (Destatis), 82,733 people died in Germany in October 2021. This figure is 9% above the mean value (median) of the years 2017 to 2020 for this month (+6 615 cases). This is shown by a special evaluation of the preliminary death case numbers. Due to an extrapolation procedure of incomplete reports, the first death case numbers for Germany can be published after about one week. In the 43rd calendar week (from October 25 to 31), the figures were 12% above the mean value of previous years._​
Sterbefallzahlen im Oktober 2021: 9 % über dem mittleren Wert der Vorjahre


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 11, 2021)

Brazil’s health portals hit by hackers


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 11, 2021)

It's all bullshit and its bad for ya.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi6NVsmv2cg_​


----------



## Akanah (Dec 12, 2021)

Somebody enlighten me ? In Germany, there was a scandal some time ago that a doctor had injected patients with saline solution. However, for example, with regard to the Biontec vaccine, it is written on the Internet that this vaccine must be diluted with saline solution before vaccination. What then is to be made of this report with the female doctor ? So maybe many patients were properly vaccinated by the doctor and they want to deprive you of the vaccination status ?
The claim of allegedly many falsified vaccination cards is also strange. Could it also be that there are actually enough people who have been vaccinated and someone does not want that to come out ?


----------



## matematik (Dec 12, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> In Spain we are not allowed in shops without being forced to wear a mask and to socially distance. This is being enforced *by the establishments themselves*, not by any law. This is illegal. It's like discriminating against people who don't wear red socks, or who part their hair to the right.



In the UK I'm pretty sure that if a private establishment insists on mask wearing and social distancing as a condition of entry then it doesn't matter what the law says, because they can do it as part of their right to choose who they allow access to their premises. As long as they aren't discriminating against a "protected characteristic", ie race, religion, sexuality, etc, they can refuse entry for basically any reason they like.

Is the law the same in Spain in this regard, maybe this is how they're getting round it?


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 12, 2021)

Akanah said:


> Somebody enlighten me ? In Germany, there was a scandal some time ago that a doctor had injected patients with saline solution. However, for example, with regard to the Biontec vaccine, it is written on the Internet that this vaccine must be diluted with saline solution before vaccination. What then is to be made of this report with the female doctor ? So maybe many patients were properly vaccinated by the doctor and they want to deprive you of the vaccination status ?
> The claim of allegedly many falsified vaccination cards is also strange. Could it also be that there are actually enough people who have been vaccinated and someone does not want that to come out ?


Yes I have heard that nurses sometimes are using saline instead of the vax, but in other reports there seems to be research into medical products finding reduced Graphehe Oxide incorporated into them like lidocane shots and saline itself!


Magnetic said:


> Yes I have heard that nurses sometimes are using saline instead of the vax, but in other reports there seems to be research into medical products finding reduced Graphehe Oxide incorporated into them like lidocane shots and saline itself!


Also The Fifth Column, a Spanish group of researchers have found GO in those blue medical masks and the nose jabs used for tests, beware!


Magnetic said:


> Yes I have heard that nurses sometimes are using saline instead of the vax, but in other reports there seems to be research into medical products finding reduced Graphehe Oxide incorporated into them like lidocane shots and saline itself!
> 
> Also The Fifth Column, a Spanish group of researchers have found GO in those blue medical masks and the nose jabs used for tests, beware!



Aqueous solutions containing graphene oxide for medical purposes have been causing magnetism in non-inoculated individuals​AUGUST 01, 2021









Following the discovery of a *number of patents* for the use of graphene oxide in different areas, it has been discovered that Chinese online stores such as *AliExpress* sell it in different formats (powders, aqueous solutions, sheets, among others). Many of these products are indicated for medical use, which explains why many people who have not been inoculated or used masks express the magnetic phenomenon.
During Friday night's *Dirección Correcta* radio show, *La Quinta Columna *shared some of the research it has been conducting on *Info Vacunas Telegram channel*
ORWELL CITY: Aqueous solutions containing graphene oxide for medical purposes have been causing magnetism in non-inoculated individuals
Well, there you have it. You read that right, didn't you? Powder. I'm going to play it again for a moment. Magnetic graphene oxide powder. An aqueous solution with magnetic graphene oxide nanoparticles. Because the *graphene oxide inside the body, in addition, transforms and becomes magnetic*. This is the reason why people express magnetic properties. It's not that the person has greasy skin, as they would have you believe that it is sweat. 

Man! But some people have hung a pan and a 2 kg hammer. How? For real... They give such absurd explanations that you have to start thinking for yourselves. Don't believe these people who appear surrounded by microscopes and gowns and are paid to lie compulsively. Let's continue.

Used as a liquid base in the manufacture of medical products. At least, here in Spain since 2012, but invasively since 2019 in the anti-flu campaign. *That's how they introduced this nanomaterial in nursing homes*. They vaccinated everyone with the flu vaccine and caused COVID-19 with the subsequent electromagnetic irradiation ―when they turned on the 5G antennas―, causing clinical pictures where 80 to 90 people died in one night.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 13, 2021)

matematik said:


> Is the law the same in Spain in this regard, maybe this is how they're getting round it?



I'm not absolutely clear on that point, but whilst I thought the same as you regarding rights the owner of the premises to refuse entry, it appears that the imposition of a specifically medical procedure is beyond the rights of anyone without consent or medical qualification. For example, we could have Tailors shops insisting on an obligatory on-the-spot circumcision as a requirement for access.

Also, the word 'Obligatorio' in Spanish implies that the condition is enforced by a law or a legitimate authority... not a shopkeeper. I mean, only Maggie could have done both.


----------



## matematik (Dec 14, 2021)

It shocks me the amount of people who believe Elon Musk is some anti-establishment rebel because he smokes weed on a radio show and has a funny haircut sometimes. He's a transhumanist who wants to put a chip in your brain, an ambition he openly admits, yet even most people who would consider themselves "awake" and anti-establishment worship the bloke.

They have him put out an anti-vax statement to reinforce the idea he is a "rebel". Humanity is sleep walking into a transhumanist future, and when Elon Musk is the frontman for it most people saying they're against it now will crumble I think, think it is rebellious even to go along with Elon's agenda. Maybe it's him who will be administering the "mark of the beast"? Elon Musk is a "wolf in sheep's clothing", and it seems not even most who should know better can see it.


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 14, 2021)

The vaxes install a router in you!  Certain phones, Chinese and some others can read the specialized MAC address of human routers.
ORWELL CITY: Technological parasitism: Electromagnetic-based wireless nano-sensor network

Technological parasitism: Electromagnetic-based wireless nano-sensor network​DECEMBER 13, 2021








*La Quinta Columna* and its collaborating scientists are daily deepening their knowledge on the subject of nanotechnology that's being inoculated in the population.
In the most recent program, the biostatistician Ricardo Delgado has commented on a paper that has a direct relation with the construction of the nano-network that makes the inoculates *generate MAC addresses*.
More details about this research, in the following video, that *Orwell City* brings on this occasion.

Link: Rumble




> *Ricardo Delgado: *"*Electromagnetic-based wireless nano-sensor network: architecture and applications*."
> Here we're getting very close to everything described by Mik Andersen —which is the pseudonym of a great scientist— on the *Corona2Inspect blog* when he *identified all the patterns* in the scientific literature with the patterns found in the Pfizer vaccine —*which Dr. Campra already analyzed*—, based on the images.
> If you don't know and you have been vaccinated, you should know that you have, *inside your body*, the artillery of nano-sensors, nano-technological nano-routers that, on the one hand, are going to collect all the biomedical electrophysiological markers of the person and, on the other hand, are provoking an artificial neuronal network that will replace the natural one. Hence, strange behaviors occur or, if you're vaccinated, you might feel particularly strange. We're talking, if you like, about technological parasitism. Of course, carried out with graphene oxide.
> I'm going to zoom in on it. Let's look at this paper. This article says, "Recent advances in nano-materials and nano-technology have paved the way for building nanometer-sized integrated devices."
> ...


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 15, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> The vaxes install a router in you!  Certain phones, Chinese and some others can read the specialized MAC address of human routers.
> ORWELL CITY: Technological parasitism: Electromagnetic-based wireless nano-sensor network
> ​Technological parasitism: Electromagnetic-based wireless nano-sensor network​DECEMBER 13, 2021
> 
> ...


I don't know how this stuff works but when you are on the plane are you not ment to put your phones into airplane mode(bluetooth off).




Your browser is not able to display this video.



What a shame





_View: https://twitter.com/somersetlevel/status/1471070685338472448?s=20_


----------



## Oracle (Dec 16, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> The vaxes install a router in you!  Certain phones, Chinese and some others can read the specialized MAC address of human routers.
> ORWELL CITY: Technological parasitism: Electromagnetic-based wireless nano-sensor network
> ​Technological parasitism: Electromagnetic-based wireless nano-sensor network​DECEMBER 13, 2021
> 
> ...


This transhumanism BS is beyond believe. 
Note this article was published in 2019.



> what happens when we integrate our thoughts with technology?
> 
> Writing in _Frontiers in Neuroscience_ , an international collaboration led by researchers at UC Berkeley and the US Institute for Molecular Manufacturing predicts that exponential progress in nanotechnology, nanomedicine, AI, and computation will lead this century to the development of a "Human Brain/Cloud Interface" (B/CI), that connects neurons and synapses in the brain to vast cloud-computing networks in real time.
> 
> ...


An internet of your thoughts 
Elon Musk and his satellites have a big  role in this scheme I would say.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 16, 2021)

Where is the evidence that vaccinated drones produce Mac addresses? Couldn't see it in the links


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 20, 2021)

I see a growing enthusiasm in Italy regarding the possible overcome of the big fat lies and truth surfacing between the masses. Is it false hope?


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 20, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> I see a growing enthusiasm in Italy regarding the possible overcome of the big fat lies and truth surfacing between the masses. Is it false hope?


The enthusiasm is everywhere. Where I live in upstate New York, they instituted a new mask mandate, yet few businesses are enforcing it, and even fewer customers are adhering to it. There is a weariness in the air that is overpowering the fear. The fear is getting old very quickly. It is only false hope when there exists a wavering will. We create the change when we step into our courage. It is the essence of true authenticity. We have much to look forward to as we create the new reality from one moment to the next. It is what will starve and crush this old narrative.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 20, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> The enthusiasm is everywhere. Where I live in upstate New York, they instituted a new mask mandate, yet few businesses are enforcing it, and even fewer customers are adhering to it. There is a weariness in the air that is overpowering the fear. The fear is getting old very quickly. It is only false hope when there exists a wavering will. We create the change when we step into our courage. It is the essence of true authenticity. We have much to look forward to as we create the new reality from one moment to the next. It is what will starve and crush this old narrative.


I really envy you. Thinking out of the box is not on the Italian menu. Problem is sheep-people. Am I an elitist by saying that?


----------



## Safranek (Dec 20, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> I see a growing enthusiasm in Italy regarding the possible overcome of the big fat lies and truth surfacing between the masses. Is it false hope?


The hope is real, the question is whether enough people wake up in enough countries to reach a critical mass to make it count.

Without sufficient resources to fight the 'machine' our only alternative is a grass-roots style of passing on the info we each possess and hope that it continues to be passed on leading to exponential growth towards that critical mass.

I do my bit every day, I talk to people who are willing to listen at markets, stores, malls, etc.

I try not to 'push' the info in a forceful way but in a question and answer form to make it more palatable to those not in the know, and I often find others around me and the person I'm talking to (who's usually curious and at least partially open-minded) sharpening their ears and often interrupting with questions of their own, which I answer patiently, giving them resources to check and follow up on.

This is what I can do and what anyone who has done research into the actual 'isolation' of the so-called 'virus' and the questionable PCR-tests which have already been proven to be useless in the high courts of 3 major European countries (Portugal, Austria and Germany), can also do. I have even silenced a doctor who interfered into one such conversation by showing that she had not done her research whereas, as a doctor, she should have.

So, not false hope at all. Those in the know MUST speak out in a sincere and knowledgeable way to have the desired impact on those we approach, and we MUST approach those not in the know but who are curious and sincere.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 20, 2021)

Safranek said:


> The hope is real, the question is whether enough people wake up in enough countries to reach a critical mass to make it count.
> 
> Without sufficient resources to fight the 'machine' our only alternative is a grass-roots style of passing on the info we each possess and hope that it continues to be passed on leading to exponential growth towards that critical mass.
> 
> ...


What are the most succesfull ways to captivate their attention (and to eventually make them doubt the mainstream narrative) according to your experience 'on the field'?
And what are the most common answers you receive _against_ what you say? And what are your counter-answers?


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 20, 2021)

The recent developments confirm my idea that with covid we are looking at the biggest cultural shock since the world wars, or maybe even since the industrial revolution.

Right now in many parts of the world there is a sense of euphoria in people protesting - a decentral movement of protests is starting in Germany. People are waking up.

This is the first time since world war 2 that something is happening that touches people in their core, where people realize that they need to fight to protect their lifes. Life has become so meaningless, we have forgotten what to fight for. It's all just hedonism, there is no purpose left. But now people are reconnecting with a purpose, with something bigger than themselves.

And this can be very liberating, because everyone who realize this no longer has anything to lose.

Just like Jean-Paul Sartre said:

_"Never were we freer than under the German occupation. We had lost all our rights, and first of all our right to speak. They insulted us to our faces. ... They deported us en masse. ... And because of all this we were free.... Every moment we lived in the fullest sense..."_​​
And I do not believe that the PTB have not foreseen this and included it in their equations. I believe that with the coronavirus they have started a brilliantly evil self-destruction process of the modern nation states. They are destructing from within. And not one politican is realizing this. They are all digging their own graves.

Brilliantly evil because many people will actually cheer for the new NWO system, because it will start by getting rid of the corrupt political systems we have today.

I always had this idea, but now it's becoming self-evident - the old system is dying and it will be gone soon. We will experience Nuremberg 2.0, but worldwide, and many high-level politicans will go to jail.

The downside is they will replace the old system with the new world order, Internet of things, blockchain type of control system.

Many things are possible, and I guess there will be a crescendo of sorts. A worldwide event, like 20-30% of the worldwide population dying. Either way, the old world pre-covid is gone and will never come back. We are in a forced transition.

When observing the history of the last decades, it's easy to assume that the PTB are all sadists and want us to suffer, and that there is no light at the end of the tunnel.

But I think to the contrary, they actually want us to get rid of the parasitical politicans. If the current path continues, within a couple generations, humanity would devolve to a point without any hope for a future. The PTB can't want this. I think they started a period of collective suffering to create what they think is an utopia.



6079SmithW said:


> Where is the evidence that vaccinated drones produce Mac addresses? Couldn't see it in the links



There is none. A german IT guy looked into this - basically the covid apps generate a new mac address on the fly to preserve anonymity, that's why you get new mac addressess all the time when you are in a group of people using those apps.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 20, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> What are the most succesfull ways to captivate their attention (and to eventually make them doubt the mainstream narrative) according to your experience 'on the field'?


I usually start with an innocent comment about someone with their mask pulled partially down like saying that there's one smart person who's more afraid of a run-down immune system due to lack of oxygen while overdosing on hydrogen monoxide. And since my mask is a plexi-mask with the sides open so I can clearly breathe, I say it in a joking kind of way. Often there are return comments and I seize those to proceed slowly into the scientific aspects. Often I get asked where I got my unique mask and how I can go into shops with such an 'open' mask, and that opens up the opportunity to explain why I wear such a mask scientifically. This is one example I use often, joking and sarcasm toward the mandates.

Its not hard to take many (but not all ) people out of the mainstream narrative as most already have a basic distrust against the government de-jour and all I have to do is to remind them how many times they've been lied to by them. Additionally, I mention that anyone who ACTUALLY BELIEVES that the millionaires behind their governments of the day and big pharma have their best interest at heart are sadly but obviously living in a fairy-tale. I quote George Carlin and tell them that "They don't care about you, they don't give a f*ck about you at all, at all, AT ALL. This, I find, is not so hard for them to believe. Once you have thus established that the governments are non-caring liars for their masters, you can take them further down the road to reality.



Silveryou said:


> And what are the most common answers you receive _against_ what you say? And what are your counter-answers?


When people give me mainstream info in their defense, I remind them how many times in history their mainstream info turned out to be plainly wrong and refer them to the YT search "same news" to show that everything is scripted. I also point out that I won't argue a subject I haven't researched well from all sides, and I politely tell them that unless they actually take the time themselves to look up the info regarding the ACTUAL science behind the claims in the epidemic, they can't contribute much to the conversation except to believe or not believe, or whom to believe, but in any case its ALL beliefs and not actual knowledge. Naturally, I quote academic journals, research papers and conflicting opinions where necessary (have to know what you're talking about) and I stick to only the plain facts and don't go into conjecture. 

Counter-arguments are always mainstream so they are predictable and you can only break them down by showing the lies and to invoke people's natural distrust of their governments and politicians. When they quote the doctors who go along, I quote the doctors risking their careers in large numbers who DO NOT go along and stand up on the side of true science.

I try to smile and keep the same demeanor as when I start with the jokes and the sarcasm and so I don't come across as someone trying to convince them but instead use the question and answer form best applicable to this.

I feel I have succeeded upon leaving, when I managed to hugely emphasize that everyone must use their god-given COMMON SENSE above all to not ignore these facts. So my last encouragement is always to have people use their common sense regarding masks, lock-downs, the unreasonable methods applied to 'isolation' of 'positive' cases.

And the big question that's probably the toughest to deal with is the "Then how come so many are dying in the hospitals and how are they so overcrowded?"

I tell them to query "film your hospital" on Bitchute or Rumble or any alternatives to YT as they have already purged those. I also tell them to do their research and find that the protocols for treating lung infections (pneumonia) have been changed from their regular effective Clarithromycin antibiotic treatments to putting people on ventilators and quote the Romanian pulmonologist who cured all her so-called CV patients with the same protocol she's been using for the last 20+ years.

The key is patience and sincerity when talking so as not preach but to steer people to question the narrative by providing info and invoking common sense.

The more I do it, the more natural it becomes and it seems to just flow naturally. I recommend it to all who have the time and patience to enlighten those who are curious and inquisitive.

What I do NOT do is to go into the Graphine, Magnets, Germ Warfare arguments, when they are brought up I mention that while anything is possible,  we must stick to known science and use common sense and not believe every new idea sent viral over the web.

I stress what is known:

1. No isolated virus
2. PCR-test proven to be useless
3, No possibility of an effective vaccine against a non-existing thing as CV can only be CV when the claimed cause has been truly isolated and peer-reviewed as such.

Beyond these 3 things its anyone's guess, but these 3 are enough to break down the whole narrative.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 20, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> The recent developments confirm my idea that with covid we are looking at the biggest cultural shock since the world wars, or maybe even since the industrial revolution.
> 
> Right now in many parts of the world there is a sense of euphoria in people protesting - a decentral movement of protests is starting in Germany. People are waking up.
> 
> ...


You make fair points on all fronts. However, where their plans to pick us up back into yet another noose under a tyrannical centralized world government system will inevitably fail because they will have no choice but to concede to complete decentralization. Under complete decentralization, world government serves the needs of all while the individual and the collective maintain their sovereignty. Rather than Nuremburg 2.0, it will be Tartaria 2.0. Obviously it will be a painstaking process with many attempts at co option and marginalization, but our awakened consciousnesses will never fall for the same old tricks, since they only ever worked under clandestine tactics that will no longer have the necessary energy to prevail. All one will have to say is "Remember Covid 19" followed by "Never again, never forget."


----------



## Safranek (Dec 20, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> We will experience Nuremberg 2.0, but worldwide, and many high-level politicans will go to jail.


Actually, the damage to politicians will not be that huge. The ones to take the fall will be the medical 'advisors' so the politicians will mostly stay around to work in the new system.

The WHO and the EU already cleared themselves of the issue by including in their recent advisory a clause where they recommend that NO country should restrict those who do not wish to take the vaccine in any way (yes, according to the Nuremberg outcome), so they can quote how they honored the human rights code.

It will be leaders but mostly the advisors on a national level taking the fall.


Collapseinrealtime said:


> All one will have to say is "Remember Covid 19" followed by "Never again, never forget."


And suddenly after it has been said.... the power goes out. ;-)

And then we can also say: "Remember Cyber Polygon"


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 20, 2021)

Safranek said:


> The WHO and the EU already cleared themselves of the issue by including in their recent advisory a clause where they recommend that NO country should restrict those who do not wish to take the vaccine in any way (yes, according to the Nuremberg outcome), so they can quote how they honored the human rights code.



I remember that. That's exactly what I am saying. In the background they create supranational rules that actually protect human rights. So when things get really messy they can blame the national governments and say "you should have listened to WHO and EU."

From a certain perspective it's all so brilliant.

For example, the very data the official institutions themselves publish show that the "vaccines" do not work.

In the end, all the data is there to destroy the governments over this corruption and deaths of millions.

I had always wondered how the PTB would end the "democracy" experiment.. Now we know.

Fascinating how all the political puppets do not have a choice but to play along. They have no idea what's going on, but they probably sense that something isn't right.


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 20, 2021)

> *Dr. Luis De Benito:* I'm going to tell you today the findings of this summer, which go along the lines of what may be behind all this attempt to vaccinate.
> Why so much interest in jabbing? What's the reason? I'm going to tell you.
> The international organizations that are also investigating this matter asked me for a brief report on what I had done during the summer. And I'm going to read it to you as it is. I'm going to make glosses of what I'm saying. But this is what I've written to them. And the different teams that are investigating this are seeing what part of it is right and what part is not. They're translating it into several languages. I say this because, probably, by the 31st it's going to be made public in other places or whatever.
> It's been hard for me to get here to read it. Do you know why? Because it does weigh a little bit the fact of taking out of the medical issue. All this, you know, started as a channel to discuss the evolution of the pandemic, the affected, the treatments, the virus, how the ICUs were. Well, and this no longer makes sense. All that's part of the past. And now, what we're going to is a recognition of a desire, on the part of the authorities, to take away freedoms from human beings.
> ...



ORWELL CITY: Dr. Luis De Benito shares an advance of his report on the MAC address phenomenon in inoculated individuals​


----------



## feralimal (Dec 20, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I remember that. That's exactly what I am saying. In the background they create supranational rules that actually protect human rights. So when things get really messy they can blame the national governments and say "you should have listened to WHO and EU."
> 
> From a certain perspective it's all so brilliant.
> 
> ...



I agree with your idea - that this event is about imploding national governance structures to put something else in place - technocratic governance.

I speculate that we will also have an option to choose a decentralised system.  I don't think this will happen (though I hope it does).  Most people are not aware of say anarchic principles or voluntary association - 'anarchy' feels scary with only negative connotations to them.  I think this option will zip past unnoticed.

The plan - I think - is to continue to make things very unpleasant - in a controlled way.  As things continue to deteriorate (they hope) most will want the existing national governance structure to go.  Then, some international agency (eg the UN or something new) will present an alternative option.  The new agency will get rid of all the fake constraints that they have engineered (restrictions on travel, food, work, shopping, money etc).  Life will be easier and it will appear (initially) to be a much better governance structure.  However, a bio-security id (with regular injections) will be a requirement, along with all the constraints they are trying to put in place now (ids to shop, UBI).  In a few years this will _feel_ better (on the back of the bad years we are experiencing) but we will have stepped into hard technocracy with TPTB able to control the fine details of each individual's life. And there will be no arguing with the computer!

That's the plan - but as I said there may be more options than we see at present.  Perhaps we could move to a totally decentralised way of existence, but IMO that it would be very unlikely.  There is too much fear, most people have not considered these things and are easily steered.  Most people are pretty low consciously and morally - I don't see that people want freedom and autonomy more than the goodies the system is prepared to provide.  But we shall see!


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 20, 2021)

I tried in early 2020. Quickly discovered I was pissing in the wind.
I was hoping some masked nutter would challenge the perpetually maskless me but none have. My response in waiting is "I'm a virologist."
As for the crystal ball wonderland this thread seems to have entered, its all fantasy as no bugger on here is running the show.
As for waking the waverers up I don't know any.
I reiterate my take. Whatever game is in play by whoever is controlling it just speed it up.
I state that because you never know one of the myriad of zombie robots that stalk his forum, according to members/visitors age, may be a WEF/Rothschild/NWO/OWO or Disney club app.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 20, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I tried in early 2020. Quickly discovered I was pissing in the wind.
> I was hoping some masked nutter would challenge the perpetually maskless me but none have. My response in waiting is "I'm a virologist."
> As for the crystal ball wonderland this thread seems to have entered, its all fantasy as no bugger on here is running the show.
> As for waking the waverers up I don't know any.
> ...


Absolutely appreciate your perspective. Feels like what they are doing is just taking too long. How long before the final "collapse" already? I coined the concept "collapse in real time" as part of a music project back in 2011, thinking the big one was immanent and ongoing then. Perhaps it was/is and this is just another day at the races for the hidden control club until they have all the right factors perfectly in place and then they finally push the button or pull the plug or drop the bottom out or collapse the house of cards that they've been so elaborately building for seemingly ever. I understand the apathy, but I refuse to allow it to live within me like a feasting parasite that thrives on fear and despair. I create and then observe the creation, regardless of the unseen energy vampires that literally need to push out a diet of daily lies and deception just to be able to function and stay on top and in control of this poorly patched together theater production that just gets more terrible and utterly unwatchable with every new broadcast. If you honestly think that they'll be able to sustain this toxic propaganda for the sweet forever after as if their crusty knickers have been flapping about and disgustingly exposed in a funky stench of BS that has been carrying on without a single noteworthy check or balance or pushback of any kind from the surrounding universe at large, realize once and for all that this dumpster fire is nearly out of BS to burn. And when the last flickering flames finally die out, even the normiest of normie will have awakened, because this is how it has to end. The freak show has to be seen by all as the absolute absurdity that it has always been. We have indeed reached that zenith and I think we're about to see that bottom finally fall out. Consulted my trusty crystal ball


----------



## Whitewave (Dec 21, 2021)

Went to the local mega mall today for the first time in over a decade. (They still have absolutely nothing I need or want).
Was immediately amused when I walked through the doors and saw one of the many little shops (about 30 feet by 15 feet) with a sign on the door that read "Due to covid safety concerns we are limiting customer occupancy to 124 people in the store at one time". Sheesh! 124 people crammed into a 30x15 ft. area would probably violate fire safety concerns. 
What I see are people half-heartedly pretending to comply (masks over just their mouths which they remove when they talk or sip coffee, family groups huddled together in their designated 6 ft. distancing spaces at the checkout line, etc.) People are really tired of this "2 week lockdown" that has dragged on for over a year and a half. They realize the normal they once knew is in the rear view mirror but they're dragging their feet toward the new normal. No one wants to rock the boat but no one really wants to comply with the oppressive new regulations either. They all need to fish or cut bait. Take a stand. All it takes for evil to prevail is for good men (and women) to do nothing.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 21, 2021)

It's nothing to do with apathy.
Its an acceptance of the reality that the soul truth of this life is death. Everything I or anyone else deemed good or bad by memes does or doesn't do has does nothing to make death miss the meeting.

As for the good men/bad men saying and making a stand or not well there must be next to no good men as the bad men are running the show unless of course the good men are actually the ones running the show to reveal the bad men for what they are and if the eyes and minds of individuals cannot discern the bad and still tick tock along then so be it.

Personally I have not followed any of the mandates (mandates are simple requests nothing more), rules regulations, media chatter, NHS envelopes, no phone so no app reminders, etc etc.
The only masked beings I interact with are shop staff all of the others are ignored or stared at and recently I have been having some sport with them and walking out of their way in a theatrical manner as they no longer look at me so staring isn't the fun it was.
I never ask for anyone's medical records and when on the rare occasion friends or acquaintances mention theirs I exit from the situation as fast as I can. My interest in them and what the may have to say wanes as fast as it does when the arsehole I am stood or sat next to in conversation pulls out a computer masquerading as a phone and speaks or texts some other arsehole.

I've never been on a march, held up a placard, picketed anywhere or anyone and frankly do not have the first clue how making a stand will change the bad/good men's intentions one whit let alone knowing where to make the stand or who to. Perhaps not taking part as I haven't is making a stand if so other than myself and the three people I live with no bugger else knows or cares. Embracing anarchy makes a difference but few are up for that. Most people seem to want to do is keep the system that enslaves them but change the bad eggs for good ones, good by their reckoning.

As for anyone who wears a face covering outside of situations where they are of real actual use to prevent real actual  harm to the body wearing one then I accept they are doing so reasons I cannot know nor fathom. So be it and no I am not a fatalist.

No-one knows who is behind this show, save for those who are behind the show and those who report to these people. I feel quite certain neither group visit the bunch of misfits and nutters on this forum.
Consent is an absolutely requirement for participation in their system. Explicit consent not deemed or presumed. These two words are Legalese masquerading as English but no-one wants to look into Legalese and why it exists either.

Someone asked in this thread or the covid end game thread "Who owns us now?"
Depends entirely on what and who the individual thinks themselves to be.
Legal name?
Owned by its creator. The State through the action of registration.
Everything stands on this fraud committed by an Informant and a Registrar.. Consent is identified by the use of the Legal name.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 21, 2021)

Italian TV-scientists sing this christmas jingle called 'yes yes yes yes yes vax let's get vaccinated'
children are crying, idiots are happy
enjoy

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fduQZI62wJk_


P.S. don't ask for translations!


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 22, 2021)

That's utterly disgusting and disgraceful. And do they really think it will actually persuade anyone who hasn't been jabbed to get one!? Smells like desperation.

I suppose next we'll have a child sitting on Santa's knee being asked what he wants for Christmas. Guess what the answer will be... are there no depths to which they will not sink?


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 22, 2021)

I think many of these so-called scientists are just blackmailed. Look at their faces when the 'jingle' ends. The guy on the left had to sing 'doses also to the Magi Kings'!!!


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 22, 2021)

Ahem!!!

_View: https://twitter.com/ActivePatriotUK/status/1473563872019767296_​


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 23, 2021)

Here in Spain the psychopathic government has mandated the use of masks in all public places. Mandated - not legislated, see the @kd-755 comment above. Coincidentally they have also increased the VAT on masks. Furthermore, they have also mandated that all restaurants and bars should insist upon a PCR test at the very least for all their clients and that the elderly must be isolated. Of course, the holiday period is traditionally one of many family gatherings in restaurants and bars.. "Bah-Humbug!" says Scrooge Sanchez.

The point about all of this 'mandating' is that the mandates are promoting actions that are illegal and unconstitutional. Therefore, if restaurateurs and bar owners apply these mandates they can be prosecuted under the law. Edit - breaking news - Sanchez is being denounced for illegally imposing the use of masks.

I had to take the car for an ITV (Inspección Técnica de Vehículos or MOT) test yesterday. It's been mandatory to wear a mask everywhere on their premises since the first lockdown, so no mask, no ITV certificate and your insurance gets nullified, you get fined and you can't drive your car anymore. Before yesterday's test began I had to have an ITM test - Inspección Técnica de Mascarilla (Technical Inspection of Masks.) I was told that I had it on "at the reverse" ...I was in neutral at the time though and while I was pondering whether to put it on the back of my head, the inspector told me that the blue side should be facing out. As I don't wear a mask,  I had no idea which side was which. Following the rectification of my error, I was able to safely procede with the ITV (MOT) wearing a mask inside my car with no other passengers permitted. Once outside the ITV station I removed the mask and drove home without it. As far as I'm aware, no one on the street pavements, inside buildings or in passing vehicles contracted Covid 19 from me during the journey.


----------



## matematik (Dec 23, 2021)

I find it odd how in the UK at least the government and media seem to have changed tack lately, and now the mainstream narrative is that the "Omicron" variant is just a mild cold and nothing to worry about, and that there is no need to lockdown.

Is this a sign that the agenda has burnt itself out and is coming to an end, or are they building up to something even bigger?


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 23, 2021)

Mandates are not illegal. They perfectly legal requests. They are requests nothing more and its only through fear of loss that otherwise sane people comply with them but crucially the mandate applies to a legal person. Legal persons are fictions in the same way Legalese is. To act FOR a Legal Person a living breathing being has to commit fraud by using property not of their creation for gain and we are all trained from the first bottom slap to act in fraud.

The State neither speaks nor listens because, it possesses neither ability as it is a fiction seems blindingly obvious and quiet sad to feel the need to have to write it out, such is life.
The Principal is the living being who physically gives the written command to the Agent living being.
The Agent has to be given the piece of paper bearing the words of the written command and not a ducking soul is ever given this piece of paper.
Sadly people at large cannot breakdown and comprehend what is written let alone look into the definitions of words and further let alone ask why Legalese exists.

As long as folks who believe they Act for a Legal name they did not create and do not own, do not TELL the Principal what they HAVE TO provide and instead tick tock along with some notion that mandate means compliance they are screwed. Without the physical written request there is nothing for an Agent to peruse, consider, agree or disagree with ergo no contract.


----------



## matematik (Dec 23, 2021)

Is paying your Council Tax in the UK a mandate or a law? From what I've read trying not to pay it doesn't end well, and the council will probably force you into bankruptcy through the courts and cease assets, maybe even your home if you own one, to pay the arrears.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 23, 2021)

matematik said:


> Is paying your Council Tax in the UK a mandate or a law? From what I've read trying not to pay it doesn't end well, and the council will probably force you into bankruptcy through the courts and cease assets, maybe even your home if you own one, to pay the arrears.


You haven't read enough that much is obvious from the wording of your question. Keep at it though.
Top Tip; Look at the States short list of WHAT PAYS you'll get there. Merry Christmas.


----------



## matematik (Dec 23, 2021)

Personally I don't buy into this "laws are just optional mandates", "the law is what you make it", "the law only applies if you consent to it", etc, way of thinking.

The reality is you break the state's laws they'll punish you for it through their police, courts and possibly prison system, there is nothing subjective or optional about it.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 23, 2021)

matematik said:


> Is paying your Council Tax in the UK a mandate or a law? From what I've read trying not to pay it doesn't end well, and the council will probably force you into bankruptcy through the courts and cease assets, maybe even your home if you own one, to pay the arrears.


The same can go for mandates. Just because the government has no legal or lawful standing, as is the case with your Council Tax, it will not necessarily stop them from illegal aggression in the form of fines, property seizure, and even imprisonment. When fighting it in court, there is no guarantee that they will play by their own rules, though if there is a rule that runs in their favor against you, they will likely use it. What we're really talking about here is having the complete understanding that there is no real government. We are at war with an entity that does not and will not play fairly. Once that is crystal clear to society at large, then we finally have a chance for real unity and pushback, since it will no longer be about saving face by obeying a legitimate government, which we clearly no longer have.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Dec 23, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> The same can go for mandates. Just because the government has no legal or lawful standing, as is the case with your Council Tax, it will not necessarily stop them from illegal aggression in the form of fines, property seizure, and even imprisonment. When fighting it in court, there is no guarantee that they will play by their own rules, though if there is a rule that runs in their favor against you, they will likely use it. What we're really talking about here is having the complete understanding that there is no real government. We are at war with an entity that does not and will not play fairly. Once that is crystal clear to society at large, then we finally have a chance for real unity and pushback, since it will no longer be about saving face by obeying a legitimate government, which we clearly no longer have.


True words. I think it is important to reclaim the term law. And to separate it from the legal framework. The legal framework is what the govern ment wishes you to be f*cktangled in. The law, I perceive, exists outside of that, within your own moral instincts and something that just exists as the moral fabric of this Realm.

In short - assuming a creator, which I have zero evidence for. Laws come from said creator. And legals come from man. As a creator created man (as per certain reality tunnels and the one I err towards), in the creators eyes, man should be above the legals (as they were created by man). However as a society or race or whatever, we seem intent on being tricked to exist underneath legals. Its all about trying to strategically position yourself above legals and below the law - which is merely a moral fabric that cannot be changed - a state as fundamental to this realm as night and day. This is broadly speaking what common law is getting at, although I personally feel, and (am happy to be corrected, accepting my own lack of knowledge) that that movement still seems a bit too reliant upon legal intricacies and whatever. Also I guess its what religious people are trying to get at when they look to a text for moral guidance rather than a govern ment.

In short the only way to beat I reckon is to just reach that state of acceptance and understanding over what your own intuition and moral code is and to try and go with that as much as you can. It is damn hard though when the state keeps tryna get in your grill. But I would wager it does that perhaps to stop you from reaching that state, as much as any other reason. But I reckon bits of it are within your own power. Try never referring to yourself as a tax payer, more perhaps a victim of tax theft. Like a chess match half the battle is in what your opponent does, the other half is entirely within your own sphere of influence (speaking of spheres my bro told me a real good joke earlier - "What do flat earthers fear more than anything? / The only thing to fear is sphere itself").

_Pertinently - I have just become subject to this NHS vaccine mandate via my company. So will be engaging in this battle for real over the next few months. Will be on the lookout for any such useful posts as that mandate definition above. _

Oh and Happy Christmas, everyone reading, if that is your indeed your ride. Even the lurkers and the bots.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 23, 2021)

matematik said:


> Personally I don't buy into this "laws are just optional mandates"


I must be crap at explaining what I know. Mandates are NOT laws no-one said the were.
What you buy into or not makes do difference to anything but your beliefs read the Blacks Law definition until it sinks in or not and stay within your beliefs not up to me to convince you or anyone else not that I could.
Legality is not reality so sayeth a Maxim of Law. They whomsoever they are always write the truth somewhere they likely have to appease whatever sky fairy they follow.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 24, 2021)

Faked shit is everywhere.
Example
COVID-19 Test kits (300215) imports by country | 2017



> COVID-19 Test kits (300215) imports by country​in 2017
> *Additional Product information: *Diagnostic reagents based on immunological reactions
> Category: *COVID-19 Test kits/ Instruments, apparatus used in Diagnostic Testing*





Go to the bottom of the page and you see this.



> Page Refreshed : Sep-5-2020 17:04 ET


Click through to see supplier countries and Covid-19 morphs into



> Medical Test kits (300215) exports by country​in 2017
> *Additional Product information: *Diagnostic reagents based on immunological reactions
> Category: *Medical Test kits/ Instruments, apparatus used in Diagnostic Testing*
> The data here track previously existing medical devices that are now classified by the World Customs Organization as critical to tackling COVID-19



Clock the names of the top ten exporting countries No China!








Woops forgot this 12 page list of changed so called changed classifications all from a World Customs angle don't forget.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 24, 2021)

Haven't been here for a while but man, in the UK the masked are displaying all the signs of being complete traumatised. One of the most prevalent signs of domestically abused individuals is the inability to both make and maintain eye contact, this is how it is here now, even out side, i had to go to the center of the city and there is a German Christmas style market and even outside they are masked, some of the lady's managed to hold a gaze for a fraction of a second but the males just will not look at me(unmasked), I will track them as they walk past and they will avoid, I step into their path and they look deeper into the ground, even the big hefty guys and the ones that a fews years ago had the swagger of a gangster albeit a plastic one. These folks are deeply traumatised and almost ready to do anything for the cult, will IMO now submit fully and carry out the orders of the order(authority). The spark that some had has been extinguished most thoroughly.

I do not know what the end goal of this is but i do know in the here and now it is like a slow motion form of water boarding and the masses are primed to do anything to make it stop for their perceived security.

I had to go to a harmacy to get some antiseptic cream and in the cue was a man who was willing to talk, he said he needed an LTF test kit and the harmacy was giving them for free, he needed to get a negative to see his family for Christmas, guy was clearly distressed, i asked if he had had many test and he said he stopped counting after about thirty, he had had quite a few positives and had to isolate a few times as directed by the test'n'trace app but also said he had never had any symptoms i asked him if the test has ever indicated which variant he had and he said no, I really wanted to push further but he was a bit fragile so I backed off.

I have never considered my self to be much of an empath but i have both a deep compassion and a wild anger for these folks and this situation.

As we know the comptrollers may look like they funk things up very often but i think this time every thing is by design, this time they do not want your tacit consent this time they want you complete submission so as to be a willing participant in the next extinction level event.

Sorry for the seeming negativity but this is the perspective I have right now yet I know I will not submit.

Happy holidays/christmas folks, as always it has been a pleasure and an honour to be part of the community here and to share our perspectives together, thank you.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 24, 2021)

Some folks, some not all, see an unmasked face and then their reaction may appear to be a symptom of trauma, but it could also be self-doubt. Maybe they are questioning their own bravery or gullibility? I don't pay too much attention, but my wife says that when they see an old git like me without a mask, some people are shocked because I'm in the highest risk category, but don't give a sh*t and that makes them think twice.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy wintersolstisce. The sUn is now returning to the "northern" lands. Positive mind, and cancel culture the invasive rulers of now.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 26, 2021)

A very deep view of the bigger picture.

Kali Yuga Apocalyptic Navigation (through the four elements).


----------



## matematik (Dec 26, 2021)

A big part of the agenda seems to be stopping travel for normal people. There are now so many different restrictions, expensive test requirements, lockdowns could be imposed at any minute, random testing on arrival in some countries, the possibility that if you test positive on one of those stupid tests you could be forced to quarantine abroad at your own expense, which would likely cost thousands in addition to losing your travel arrangements, and travel insurance probably wouldn't even cover it as most now exclude cancellations due to "Covid".

I can't even imagine travelling abroad now with the situation as it is at the moment, and I suspect this is by design.


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 26, 2021)

This video by the Fifth Column of spain lays out the entire Covid senario with death and transhumanism in  its wake.  It's short but telegraphs all the information and goals of the elite using graphene oxide technology.
EL ORIGEN DE LA COVID19 Y OBJETIVO FINAL
It has an English narrator.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 27, 2021)

I got told by a disgusting colleague of mine that I am a danger to him, and should be locked up. Yes, they are actually saying this now. 

I think I have figured out why the hate and vitriol. 

Thought I would out myself publically as an antivaxxer too. I kept getting the message that we need to speak up, so I made a youtube channel to precisely that - maybe no one will watch it, but it feels good to actually say all the things that we talk about on here, actually say them. Words have power I think. 

Good luck everyone, it's getting brutal in the UK


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xIG902r468_


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 27, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/drumcodeuk/status/1475419008228896768_​


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Dec 27, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> I got told by a disgusting colleague of mine that I am a danger to him, and should be locked up. Yes, they are actually saying this now.
> 
> I think I have figured out why the hate and vitriol.
> 
> ...



I am so sorry. That must have hurt. This has really brought out the worst in humanity. Seems like we might not be as civilized as we thought. I admire your courage and hope this new year will be better for all.


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 28, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/W95gOD8EAO8_


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 29, 2021)

New german law:

The new 14. Book XIV of the Social Code (SGB XIV) regulates the compensation of injury-related needs of victims of an act of violence, of victims of the two world wars who suffer a health injury and a resulting injury consequence, for example, from undetected explosive ordnance, of persons who have suffered a health injury as a result of events in connection with the performance of civilian service, as well as of persons who have suffered a health injury as a result of a protective vaccination or other measures of specific prophylaxis under the Infection Protection Act.​​This is how they could trigger the next financial crisis.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 29, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> New german law:
> 
> The new 14. Book XIV of the Social Code (SGB XIV) regulates the compensation of injury-related needs of victims of an act of violence, of victims of the two world wars who suffer a health injury and a resulting injury consequence, for example, from undetected explosive ordnance, of persons who have suffered a health injury as a result of events in connection with the performance of civilian service, as well as of persons who have suffered a health injury as a result of a protective vaccination or other measures of specific prophylaxis under the Infection Protection Act.​​This is how they could trigger the next financial crisis.


Can you elaborate? Thanks


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 29, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Can you elaborate? Thanks



Every nation state fully takes responsibility for each vaccinated citizen. When millions die and get sick, they will have to pay a lot of money and the states will go bancrupt.

That's why drugmakers do not vaccinate refugees: Refugees not vaccinated because drugmakers fear injury lawsuits


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 29, 2021)

A little anectdote from the E-world with a message from the moneycatchers.

- The world junior hockey championship got cancelled earlier today because of many many positive tests. .. ..
On the discord of thehockeyguy, where many followers of the sport/means of distraction, comes together and discuss current events, such as the canceled torney, i got nuked from existense. 
 - I asked, "Probably furthering their agenda with this cancel. No one is even getting common cold symptoms?". First conment Deleted for propaganda.
- First warning, after I calmly stated that, propaganda can only be used by the state, as Obama ordered. And that it was only a question in first post. 
So, refusing to have silly moderators subdoing my free thinking, I gave everyone in chat a few last words, for those who had very fast eyes.
- I said, knowing they would ban me: "Look at Australian CAMPS and Austria. Search." 
And the channel were gone from my E-world. 

Canadian owner, european mods. Chinese style.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 29, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> A little anectdote from the E-world with a message from the moneycatchers.
> 
> - The world junior hockey championship got cancelled earlier today because of many many positive tests. .. ..
> On the discord of thehockeyguy, where many followers of the sport/means of distraction, comes together and discuss current events, such as the canceled torney, i got nuked from existense.
> ...


That's pretty interesting, especially in light of the fact that the CDC will be withdrawing the PCR test as of Dec. 31st, admitting that it cannot differentiate between Covid and the flu. The fallout should become beyond interesting soon enough, once this becomes common knowledge.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/Ec21dxEmsdjg/_


----------



## matematik (Dec 29, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Every nation state fully takes responsibility for each vaccinated citizen. When millions die and get sick, they will have to pay a lot of money and the states will go bancrupt.
> 
> That's why drugmakers do not vaccinate refugees: Refugees not vaccinated because drugmakers fear injury lawsuits



I think it's also that the so called "refugees" are our intended replacements. It's obvious that the vaccines are intended to kill or sterilise white people predominantly.

The fact they're not vaccinating "refugees" speaks volumes about the safety of these jabs and confirms beyond doubt to me, if it wasn't already so, that they are bad news.

Some are speculating that the reason there's currently a huge push to flood Britain and other Western European countries with "refugees" even during a "pandemic" is because they're going to be enforcing martial law when rioting and civil disorder starts kicking off. Over 1,000 a day are routinely coming across the English channel from Calais now, and they're all being escorted ashore by the UK coast guard and accommodated and fed at tax payers expense, none of them are sent back, the government openly admits this.

And the unseasonably mild late December weather is doing nothing to abate it. I wonder if this is the result of HAARP climate manipulation to ensure that this invasion continues year round?


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 29, 2021)

matematik said:


> I think it's also that the so called "refugees" are our intended replacements.



Yes, of course. There's multiple goals.

If they wanted, they would have found a legal construct to not have any legal responsibility when vaxxing them.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 30, 2021)

I think space busters have a point, the Aryans are in control, and they want the rest of us Aryans dead. So they can have full control 

Hence flooding us with immigrants.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 30, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> I think space busters have a point, the Aryans are in control, and they want the rest of us Aryans dead. So they can have full control
> 
> Hence flooding us with immigrants.



Now how on earth did you come to THAT conclusion?


----------



## Whitewave (Dec 30, 2021)

matematik said:


> I think it's also that the so called "refugees" are our intended replacements. It's obvious that the vaccines are intended to kill or sterilise white people predominantly.



A study was done by Oxford University regarding adverse effects of clot shot in relation to race several months ago. The results were that Native Americans were 55% more likely to develop adverse or fatal reactions than whites: Latinos 45% more likely than whites; Blacks 25% more likely. The genocide of Native Americans continues by all means available it seems. 
Blacks, in general, seem to be avoiding the shot which may account for their overall low incidence of adverse reactions. They were probably open to the idea of getting the shot until Melinda Gates came out and said, "we'll start with the blacks....". I think they've seen this movie before-they die first so there's been a low turnout of blacks receiving the clot shot.
Also, HAARP has been offline for a few years now. At least the one in Alaska. There are 4 others iirc so weather manipulation is certainly possible. On December 24th it was 80+ degrees here!


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 30, 2021)

Basically in the early months of next year, almost everyone double or triple-vaxxed will have full-blown AIDS, which means even the slightest infection will kill a vaccinated person.

_Everybody over 30 will have lost 100% of their entire immune capability (certainly for Covid and most likely for viruses and certain cancers – following the evidence from Cole Diagnostics in Idaho and Dr Nathan Thompson) within 16 weeks. _​_Doubly vaccinated 30-59 year olds will have lost it by Christmas. These people will then have no immune defence to Covid at all. The question then becomes how much of the immune system is involved in defending against Covid? The worst case scenario is that they effectively have full blown AIDS and destroy the NHS._​_Unless a cure is found quickly they may well die (as occurred at the start of the AIDS epidemic)._​
https://dailyexpose.uk/2021/10/15/its-worse-than-we-thought-fully-covid-vaccinated-ade/


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 30, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Basically in the early months of next year, almost everyone double or triple-vaxxed will have full-blown AIDS, which means even the slightest infection will kill a vaccinated person.
> 
> _Everybody over 30 will have lost 100% of their entire immune capability (certainly for Covid and most likely for viruses and certain cancers – following the evidence from Cole Diagnostics in Idaho and Dr Nathan Thompson) within 16 weeks. _​_Doubly vaccinated 30-59 year olds will have lost it by Christmas. These people will then have no immune defence to Covid at all. The question then becomes how much of the immune system is involved in defending against Covid? The worst case scenario is that they effectively have full blown AIDS and destroy the NHS._​_Unless a cure is found quickly they may well die (as occurred at the start of the AIDS epidemic)._​
> https://dailyexpose.uk/2021/10/15/its-worse-than-we-thought-fully-covid-vaccinated-ade/


Honestly, the ammount of abuse I've had from these people, they deserve everything they get.


Blackdiamond said:


> Now how on earth did you come to THAT conclusion?


I don't remember which video exactly, one of the recent ones, they didn't say it as directly as I have, but that's what I got from it


----------



## Whitewave (Dec 30, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Basically in the early months of next year, almost everyone double or triple-vaxxed will have full-blown AIDS, which means even the slightest infection will kill a vaccinated person.
> 
> _Everybody over 30 will have lost 100% of their entire immune capability (certainly for Covid and most likely for viruses and certain cancers – following the evidence from Cole Diagnostics in Idaho and Dr Nathan Thompson) within 16 weeks. _​_Doubly vaccinated 30-59 year olds will have lost it by Christmas. These people will then have no immune defence to Covid at all. The question then becomes how much of the immune system is involved in defending against Covid? The worst case scenario is that they effectively have full blown AIDS and destroy the NHS._​_Unless a cure is found quickly they may well die (as occurred at the start of the AIDS epidemic)._​
> https://dailyexpose.uk/2021/10/15/its-worse-than-we-thought-fully-covid-vaccinated-ade/



I'm really hoping against hope that's not true as 2 of my 5 children (the 2 youngest) have both opted for full fauxination.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 30, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> I'm really hoping against hope that's not true as 2 of my 5 children (the 2 youngest) have both opted for full fauxination.



My brothers as well.


----------



## Whitewave (Dec 30, 2021)

With so many giving in to the pressure to get the shots, I'm wondering if there will come a time when there will be a round-up/quarantining of the unvaxxed who still have an immune system?


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 30, 2021)

This is advertising from the state. 
It says: Next year Im going to exercise my arms more, so I can keep the analog(?) Radio running. Be prepared. - something like that. 
Seems like they are going to turn it up to 11. Or scare those who have resisted so far.


----------



## matematik (Dec 30, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> This is advertising from the state.
> It says: Next year Im going to exercise my arms more, so I can keep the analog(?) Radio running. Be prepared. - something like that.
> Seems like they are going to turn it up to 11. Or scare those who have resist



Am I right in thinking "vevradio" means "crank radio", ie "wind-up radio"? I would interpret that cryptic message as hinting at power cuts and the Internet being switched off.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 30, 2021)

matematik said:


> Am I right in thinking "vevradio" means "crank radio", ie "wind-up radio"? I would interpret that cryptic message as hinting at power cuts and the Internet being switched off.




yes that is correct. And probably yes, they are building/running portable power / wifi trucks / lorrys. So most likely. We have the most expensive fuel ever, as well as electric bills all time high by far. Even though half of country produce more electric output then we use and are able to sell.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 31, 2021)

The restriction of all travel for the proles is part of the communist manifesto. 

It's obvious this is happening now. I am paying £1.55 per litre for diesel, and my car insurance (I have 13 years no claims) is £800 a year. 

All they have to do is control the price of fuel with their fiat banking powers.

Needless to say, I will soon be taking a lower paid job and will probably not be able to afford a car. 

Restriction of travel complete


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 31, 2021)

"The facts are damning." Facts put on the table by German pathologist Professor Arne Burkhardt. The latter has performed autopsies on 15 people who died after vaccination.​​In none of the cases would the authorities have pointed to a link with vaccination. "The autopsies were performed because the relatives insisted on it," Bhakdi said. That's because everything in the organs initially looked normal, he said. However, after months of examining the organs, Professor Burkhardt, one of Germany's most respected pathologists, discovered "devastating things," he said.​​"There is now no doubt," Bhakdi continues, "In 90 percent, he found clear evidence of autoimmune self-attack by killer lymphocytes." Bhakdi had long predicted exactly this. The heart and lungs would be attacked most, along with other tissues. The results have been published on the website "Doctors for Covid-Ethics".​​In emotional words, Bhakdi explains what is now happening to the children as well: "The children are put up against the wall, and they shoot. These damn people are shooting." By this he means that the children are being told that they too must be vaccinated so that they will protect their parents and grandparents. "I can't stand it!" Bhakdi is himself the father of a four-year-old boy. "We are going to flee this damn country," he holds.​​In all the deaths, ranging in age from 28 to 90, Professor Burkhardt came to the same conclusion: "This proves that the vaccine killed them," Bhakdi says. The only common denominator, he said, was the vaccine, whether from Moderna, Pfizer, BioNtech or other manufacturers. Four of those autopsied had even been vaccinated only once and died anyway, he said. The results are now also documented pictorially by Professor Burkhardt, he said.​​"Authorities and politicians: look at these pictures now," Bhakdi says. With each "booster vaccination," he says, the whole thing gets worse. Bhakdi also points to a publication by Doctors for Covid-Ethics that says dormant infections with viruses and bacteria like tuberculosis could explode. "No one knows when: tuberculosis takes time to explode," but, "God help us then!"​​Tuberculosis, he said, has been known to be one of the worst diseases in human history. He had just been informed by fellow doctors about a case of a young German woman who had shown strange symptoms in her abdomen. After quite a few examinations, he said, doctors found "that she had tuberculosis reactivation throughout her abdomen."​​The patient is now fighting for her life. Bhakdi: "I predict that there will be a worldwide increase in tuberculosis because of this damn vaccination." This is especially true in the countries where the bacterium lies dormant in people, which means India, Africa and all of Asia. He became particularly emotional about his people, the Thais, who were now in danger, while European politicians would not be affected. Tumors and cancers would also now be massing, Bhakdi warns. "Look at this now. You will have to look at quite horrible things if you don't stop this vaccination madness!"​
Professor Bhakdi: «Die Impfstoffe zerstören das Immunsystem» | Corona Transition


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 31, 2021)

Of course any effects of the vaccine they will tout as a covid symptom


----------



## matematik (Dec 31, 2021)

I recall right at the start of the "pandemic" there being a lot talk about Covid being "airborne AIDS", it seems this idea was quickly dropped as the "pandemic" progressed but I wonder if this was predictive programming for illnesses caused by the vaccines themselves?


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 31, 2021)

Flurona now, what a freaking joke.

source, not that it really matters.          Israel Reports First Case of 'Flurona' - Hamodia.com






A metaphor, 

Briefly, some historians claim that it goes to the Battle of Agincourt in 1415 when 6000 English (5000 of which were longbow archers) defeated 20,000 French.

English longbows were made of a wood called Yew and typically had draw weights in excess of 100 pounds. Steel tipped arrows fletched with feathers were often called birds. The middle finger of the right hand was necessary to draw the English longbow. Shooting the longbow was sometimes known as “Plucking the Yew” or “Plucking the Yew Harp” because of the sound the vibrating bow string made when the bow was shot.

The French had a grudging respect for the effectiveness of English archers from past conflicts. The French sent a demand for the surrender of the grossly outnumbered English force, and concluded by threatening to chop of the middle finger of any surviving English soldier if they chose to fight rather than do the intelligent thing and surrender.

The English refused to surrender and the French attacked receiving disastrous causalities from the archers. As the surviving French fled in disarray, the English archers extended the middle finger of their right hands high into the air and shouted “Pluck yew” in unison to suggest that the defeated and humiliated French learn to use the longbow.

Well, you see most of the French did not well understand the English language and they mistook “Pluck yew” a similar sounding English insult. Even today this middle finger salute is often called “Shooting someone the bird”.

Happy new cycle folks, let remember to put our fingers up to the system, let us shout out aloud that "I am sparticus" and that i will not go down without a fight and to those who threaten us, pluck you.

Ps, 6079Smith, get your self a little spy cam and record everything, I won an employment tribunal once, I say won but what I mean is it never went ahead and instead of me getting fired i got a redundancy package, all because i had a recording of the lying buggers lying, telling me the outcome of the tribunal before it had occurred, If your employers threaten you in any way ask for a written statement of what they are saying.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 2, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Basically in the early months of next year, almost everyone double or triple-vaxxed will have full-blown AIDS, which means even the slightest infection will kill a vaccinated person.
> 
> _Everybody over 30 will have lost 100% of their entire immune capability (certainly for Covid and most likely for viruses and certain cancers – following the evidence from Cole Diagnostics in Idaho and Dr Nathan Thompson) within 16 weeks. _​_Doubly vaccinated 30-59 year olds will have lost it by Christmas. These people will then have no immune defence to Covid at all. The question then becomes how much of the immune system is involved in defending against Covid? The worst case scenario is that they effectively have full blown AIDS and destroy the NHS._​_Unless a cure is found quickly they may well die (as occurred at the start of the AIDS epidemic)._​
> https://dailyexpose.uk/2021/10/15/its-worse-than-we-thought-fully-covid-vaccinated-ade/


Thank you for this post, I hadn't come across this site before. I explored a bit,and had a Eureka moment reading this most recent article.Source

So looking at the similarities, this whole covid thing is a payback.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 2, 2022)

6079SmithW said:


> Honestly, the ammount of abuse I've had from these people, they deserve everything they get.



It's very difficult to hold on to compassion under these circumstances, but it's what differentiates us from those who are causing all of this. Yes, people are stupid, but they're scared sh*tless and suffering from acute anxiety and depression - in short they're traumatised and have been for 2 years now. If you lose your compassion then what makes you any better than the PTBs or the sheeple who have fallen for the scam?


----------



## matematik (Jan 3, 2022)

Oracle said:


> Thank you for this post, I hadn't come across this site before. I explored a bit,and had a Eureka moment reading this most recent article.Source
> 
> So looking at the similarities, this whole covid thing is a payback.



I notice a lot of anti-vaxxers blame the current situation on "the Nazis", cite the Nuremberg laws, etc. It makes me wonder if part of the agenda is demonising modern nationalism in Europe/white countries by implying that such views are the cause of what is happening now, when in reality the people in power today hold far-left views sympathetic to Communism in most cases.

It's also an interesting "coincidence" that the vax companies have decided not to vaccinated the large number of "refugees" flooding in Europe because they fear law suits. How long before any white person who opposes this invasion is denounced as a genocidal Nazi maniac and border controls in white countries are deemed as akin to the Nuremberg laws?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 3, 2022)

Oracle said:


> Thank you for this post, I hadn't come across this site before. I explored a bit,and had a Eureka moment reading this most recent article.Source
> 
> So looking at the similarities, this whole covid thing is a payback.


 if this was payback - from the Jews, surely Israel wouldn't be the hardest place hit - they are on booster number 4 now....


----------



## alltheleaves (Jan 3, 2022)

6079SmithW said:


> The restriction of all travel for the proles is part of the communist manifesto.
> 
> It's obvious this is happening now. I am paying £1.55 per litre for diesel, and my car insurance (I have 13 years no claims) is £800 a year.
> 
> ...


Some of us took airplanes across the world with the nonchalance of getting on a crosstown bus....

Its a shame But i guess i need to date someone with a private jet card.


Citezenship said:


> Flurona now, what a freaking joke.
> 
> source, not that it really matters.          Israel Reports First Case of 'Flurona' - Hamodia.com
> 
> ...


This is a way to merge current restrictions with flu in a way not possible in December 2019.

The remnant with critical thinking. Stay strong. Spring is soon.

Update: 

A city of 1 million near Xian china is locked down over THREE no symptom cases!

Clearly tyranny + testdemic.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 3, 2022)

6079SmithW said:


> if this was payback - from the Jews, surely Israel wouldn't be the hardest place hit - they are on booster number 4 now....


Not sure I entirely buy what they say is going on in Israel, unless they are being given placebos. Even if it is entirely true, which I sincerely doubt, Diaspora Jews tend to be the most brainwashed people on the plane, pushing the "liberal-woke" narrative harder than any other cultural group or race. Having said that, the Khazars at the top running this whole operation care not for any group, least of which their own minions, whom they strategically utilize as both a sword and a shield, pushing them into the front lines to bear the brunt of the "anti-semitic" pushback that inevitably results when the goyim learn who is behind all the generated chaos. The relationship between these two groups, the Khazarian/Ashkenazi leadership and their supportive Diaspora could be likened to the battered wife that refuses to report on her abusive husband, even though she might often complain to her friends, family and neighbors at his sometimes heavy handed behavior when he gets drunk. 

I think this relationship is beginning to change, however, where the Diaspora are beginning to push back in ways we have never previously seen, which is definitely a great sign that perhaps this abusive relationship may be coming to an end or at least significantly changing as even they are starting to wake up, realizing that their leadership postures them to take the fall for their misdeeds. 

Whatever is actually taking place, you can count on the media, both mainstream and alternative, to spin things to such a degree as to muddy everything.


----------



## Septimus (Jan 3, 2022)

6079SmithW said:


> if this was payback - from the Jews, surely Israel wouldn't be the hardest place hit - they are on booster number 4 now....


They run their enthnoreligion very similar to freemasonry and the military. The lower degrees are really clueless as to what is going on. They are given basic instructions without the deeper reasons, so they, trying to be good lackeys, follow the instructions loyally and blindly.

The top of the pyramid knows that outsiders will rebel against more invasive coercions. Why not then just experiment on their own people if they are already mind-controlled? Also, if they are Satanic, then sacrificing one's own kin is not out of the question.


----------



## Myrrinda (Jan 3, 2022)

Fun "fact" - Antarctica researchers caught the Rona, Link in german but you can use a Translator.

All vaxxed and one booster-shot, they were quarantined beforehand. And PCR tested. What a joke. I know it's "summer " in the south but I guess when it's cold,  some people get the flu. And also,  if you know about Dr Hamer, they might have had the same conflict.

Or.... Maybe this is another coded message for the ones "in the know"... but I have no clue what it's supposed to mean.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jan 4, 2022)

The COVID-19 Vaccine Is "Safe"

Many vaxxed people on live tv demonstrate what effect it has. The name of the video was meant as sarcasm and also to avoid censors.


----------



## usselo (Jan 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Anti-lockdown protest. Amsterdam, Holland, 2022-01-03. __Source_





_Abu Ghraib, Iraq. Date unknown. Possibly pre-2003-11. __Source_​


> On November 1, 2003, the Associated Press published a lengthy report on inhumane treatment, beatings, and deaths at Abu Ghraib and other American prisons in Iraq. ...based on interviews with released detainees, who told journalist Charles J. Hanley that inmates had been attacked by dogs, made to wear hoods, and humiliated in other ways. The article gained little notice. Source: Abu Ghraib torture and prisoner abuse - Wikipedia



Also from Abu Ghraib torture and prisoner abuse - Wikipedia:



​


> 5:33 p.m., Nov. 23, 2003. SPC CHRISTOPHERSON is observing SPC AMBUHL giving a shot to a detainee. SOLDIER(S): SPC CHRISTOPHERSON and SPC AMBUHL. U.S. Army / Criminal Investigation Command (CID). Seized by the U.S. Government. Source: Abu Ghraib torture and prisoner abuse


----------



## Oracle (Jan 4, 2022)

@6079SmithW , I agree with @Collapseinrealtime's comment above. I never meant to imply a whole group of people following a religion, I just was  referring to the evil imposters.

Edit to add, just scanned the recent posts since the comments I just referenced, I've endured for the sake of knowledge horrific video's tonight already ( Thread awaiting approval) I can't bear anymore evil things. Feel like I need to cleanse all the way up to soul level now.


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 4, 2022)

The vax is working:  40% increase in death rates in third quarter 2021   life insurance CEO states.
The head of Indianapolis-based insurance company OneAmerica said *the death rate is up a stunning 40% from pre-pandemic levels among working-age people.*

“*We are seeing, right now, the highest death rates we have seen in the history of this business – not just at OneAmerica*,” the company’s CEO Scott Davison said during an online news conference this week. “The data is consistent across every player in that business.”

OneAmerica is a $100 billion insurance company that has had its headquarters in Indianapolis since 1877. The company has approximately 2,400 employees and sells life insurance, including group life insurance to employers in the state.

*Davison said the increase in deaths represents “huge, huge numbers,” and that’s it’s not elderly people who are dying, but “primarily working-age people 18 to 64” who are the employees of companies that have group life insurance plans through OneAmerica.*

“And what we saw just in third quarter, we’re seeing it continue into fourth quarter, is that death rates are up 40% over what they were pre-pandemic,” he said. “Just to give you an idea of how bad that is, a three-sigma or a one-in-200-year catastrophe would be 10% increase over pre-pandemic. So 40% is just unheard of.”


Magnetic said:


> https://www.thecentersquare.com/ind...cle_71473b12-6b1e-11ec-8641-5b2c06725e2c.html


----------



## alltheleaves (Jan 4, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Not sure I entirely buy what they say is going on in Israel, unless they are being given placebos. Even if it is entirely true, which I sincerely doubt, Diaspora Jews tend to be the most brainwashed people on the plane, pushing the "liberal-woke" narrative harder than any other cultural group or race. Having said that, the Khazars at the top running this whole operation care not for any group, least of which their own minions, whom they strategically utilize as both a sword and a shield, pushing them into the front lines to bear the brunt of the "anti-semitic" pushback that inevitably results when the goyim learn who is behind all the generated chaos. The relationship between these two groups, the Khazarian/Ashkenazi leadership and their supportive Diaspora could be likened to the battered wife that refuses to report on her abusive husband, even though she might often complain to her friends, family and neighbors at his sometimes heavy handed behavior when he gets drunk.
> 
> I think this relationship is beginning to change, however, where the Diaspora are beginning to push back in ways we have never previously seen, which is definitely a great sign that perhaps this abusive relationship may be coming to an end or at least significantly changing as even they are starting to wake up, realizing that their leadership postures them to take the fall for their misdeeds.
> 
> Whatever is actually taking place, you can count on the media, both mainstream and alternative, to spin things to such a degree as to muddy everything.


If British Zionism + If Hitler was a British Agent = Diaspora/Israelis are pawns.


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 4, 2022)

Coming to a town near you!  I was walking to a local pool when I found police and a detective squad examining a sidewalk closely.  An ambulance was there but no patient was being worked on outside and the door to it was closed.  The ambulance was in no hurry to depart to a hospital with an injured patient because the patient was found dead on the sidewalk.  The detective and police looked carefully for anything that would have contributed to this person's death but found nothing.  As it happened in Wuhan people just dropped dead after the vax.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 4, 2022)

matematik said:


> I notice a lot of anti-vaxxers blame the current situation on "the Nazis", cite the Nuremberg laws,



I think you are exaggerating.

What I see is people using the Nuremberg laws as a tool to defend their rights, since you can use it as a pretty strong argument. It is used because the system has used the "evils of national socialism" always to their advantage, so now it can be used against them.

I haven't yet seen anyone blame "the Nazis" for the current situation, which "Nazis" would that be anyway?


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 4, 2022)

matematik said:


> I notice a lot of anti-vaxxers blame the current situation on "the Nazis", cite the Nuremberg laws, etc. It makes me wonder if part of the agenda is demonising modern nationalism in Europe/white countries by implying that such views are the cause of what is happening now, when in reality the people in power today hold far-left views sympathetic to Communism in most cases.
> 
> It's also an interesting "coincidence" that the vax companies have decided not to vaccinated the large number of "refugees" flooding in Europe because they fear law suits. How long before any white person who opposes this invasion is denounced as a genocidal Nazi maniac and border controls in white countries are deemed as akin to the Nuremberg laws?


The fictional word 'Nazis' has been used since the beginning as a synonym to 'European' or 'white' or even 'christian' since christianity is the 'European religion'. So it's part of the plan to demonize every 'white'/christian nationalism through the communist tool controlled by Jew capitalists. Therefore every 'white' communist or liberal screaming "Nazeeeees" on the streets is just worsening the situation by the false association which benefits only the Jewish aristocracy. In the American/British world the anti-Nazeeeees propaganda has become part of national pride and identity so that every time a 'white' nationalist screams "Nazeeeeees" is just doing damage to himself/herself.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 4, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> The fictional word 'Nazis' has been used since the beginning as a synonym to 'European' or 'white' or even 'christian' since christianity is the 'European religion'. So it's part of the plan to demonize every 'white'/christian nationalism through the communist tool controlled by Jew capitalists. Therefore every 'white' communist or liberal screaming "Nazeeeees" on the streets is just worsening the situation by the false association which benefits only the Jewish aristocracy. In the American/British world the anti-Nazeeeees propaganda has become part of national pride so that every time a 'white' nationalist screams "Nazeeeeees" is just doing damage to himself/herself.



AskeNAZIm. Jewish word for europeans. They only call them selfs white when they gain something from it. Or someone else loose something.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 4, 2022)

Blackdiamond said:


> AskeNAZIm. Jewish word for europeans.


Jewish word for European Jews, afaik


----------



## Gladius (Jan 4, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Jewish word for European Jews, afaik


May I add:
Historically, used for both Jews and Christians of western Europe, particularly Germany.
In modern times, refers only to Jews of west, central and east Europe. (Balkans, Italy, Iberia excluded)


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 4, 2022)

Drawing from Martin Luther, Arendt highlights how loneliness leads one down thought paths to the worst possible outcomes, following chains of logic that are rooted not in reality but in the imagination.​​(...) The loss of meaning in the modern world is characterized by the underlying conditions of homelessness, rootlessness, and loneliness. In the final pages of _Origins_ Arendt identifies loneliness as the underlying cause of all totalitarian movements. Loneliness, she writes, is the common ground of terror. Whereas isolation “concerns only the political realm of life, loneliness concerns human life as a whole.” Tyranny destroys the public realm of life by isolating individuals and destroying their capacity for political action, but totalitarianism also insists on destroying private life as well. Totalitarianism “bases itself on loneliness, on the experience of not belonging to the world at all, which is among the most radical and desperate experiences of man.”​​Not Belonging to the World | Samantha Rose Hill​


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 4, 2022)

From the same article (Not Belonging to the World | Samantha Rose Hill):


> When she began working on _Origins_, Hitler was dead but Stalin was alive, and because Arendt was writing in the moment, the shape of the manuscript changed over time, *as new information became available about what had happened in Europe* and what was happening in the Soviet Union.


Yes, dear Arendt, what happened (or _not _happened) in Europe? Bogus theories always proceed from bogus information.

I would say that loneliness is a disgrace and a blessing at the same time. Certainly equating Communism with Nationalsocialism under the bogus terminology 'totalitarian movements' is deceit at its finest. Russian communism was certainly (in the first half of its life at least) the rule of a foreign minority over very different communities within the Empire through ideology. The German situation is totally different, since it was the rule of Germans upon other Germans (and I'm saying 'rule' just because I don't wanna go down the rabbit hole too much).


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 4, 2022)

Well we all here know this, I think it's a bit pointless to re-iterate the same stuff all the time. But of course, I generally agree with you.

I posted it because the interesting aspect is that covid measures create a sense of isolation, which historically was an important aspect of how to control people. 

And solving this would probably be the easiest way to end it, once people act together the measures would stop immedietally.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 4, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Well we all here know this, it's pointless to re-iterate the same stuff all the time.
> 
> I posted it because the interesting aspect is that covid measures create a sense of isolation, which historically was an important aspect of how to control people.


I think many people are really not aware of it, or they simply close their eyes and ears beacause it's too painful. I talk about it because I continuously hear about possible 'revolutions', 'change of the situation'. 'hope in some particular leaders'. How a reaction is even possible when the the reactionist uses the same words of the torturer (nazee, faceeest, raceeesm etc.)?


----------



## Oracle (Jan 5, 2022)

This aspect will hit extroverts ( the greater part of humanity) the hardest. Introverts are quite comfortable with being alone and generally don't often suffer loneliness but embrace the time to think and just " be". 

The so called coming revolutions are just another Lie fed into the matrix soup of confusion in my opinion. I see no evidence of this, neither have any leaders of such movements come to the fore that I have seen.


----------



## pushamaku (Jan 5, 2022)

_“The thing that hath been, it is that which shall be; and that which is done is that which shall be done: and there is no new thing under the sun.”_

​
Source: The Bridgeport evening farmer. [volume] (Bridgeport, Conn.) 1866-1917, August 21, 1909, Page 3, Image 3


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 5, 2022)

Oracle said:


> This aspect will hit extroverts ( the greater part of humanity) the hardest. Introverts are quite comfortable with being alone and generally don't often suffer loneliness but embrace the time to think and just " be".



This is generally true, but I have in mind a different kind of loneliness. the kind of loneliness where people who do not go along with the narrative won't get any support by the vaccinated family members, etc., the weakening of social bonds.


----------



## Akanah (Jan 5, 2022)

Myrrinda said:


> Fun "fact" - Antarctica researchers caught the Rona, Link in german but you can use a Translator.
> 
> All vaxxed and one booster-shot, they were quarantined beforehand. And PCR tested. What a joke. I know it's "summer " in the south but I guess when it's cold,  some people get the flu. And also,  if you know about Dr Hamer, they might have had the same conflict.
> 
> Or.... Maybe this is another coded message for the ones "in the know"... but I have no clue what it's supposed to mean.


In principle, I only get a cold or flu once in the winter time because my body is adjusting to the colder season. Therefore, I do not believe in this virus nonsense. By the way: If there is a global cooling instead of a global warming, flu/cold could also increasingly become a problem in warmer areas in Africa or Australia. In the last years there was more snowfall in Africa and Australia than in the years before. So maybe Corona is also just a cold "virus" due to global cooling.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 5, 2022)

Here's an article in a swiss newspaper by a family. Both the mother and her daughter got seriously ill after the vaccination - neurological problems, fainting, skin lesions, etc.

They met with a wall of silence from officials, and had to fight very hard to even be recognized as an official case in the statistics on side effects.

Even family members did not show any empathy and simply said "well, some have side effects, you simply had bad luck."

The entiry families' life is now ruined.

The official numbers say 0.02% of vacinated experience serious problems, which would translate to around 1 million people worldwide affected.


----------



## Frodod (Jan 5, 2022)

I think most here have read above quote from R. Steiner.
I wonder who 'we' (4th word) are in that quote.

At the congres Changes in Humaniy's Spirirual Make-up, in Dornach 7 okt 1917
he also says this:

_"The time will come — and it may not be far off — when quite different tendencies will come up at a congress like the one held in 1912 and people will say: It is pathological for people to even think in terms of spirit and soul. ‘Sound’ people will speak of nothing but the body. It will be considered a sign of illness for anyone to arrive at the idea of any such thing as a spirit or a soul. People who think like that will be considered to be sick and — you can be quite sure of it — a medicine will be found for this. At Constantinople the spirit was made non-existent. The soul will be made non-existent with the aid of a drug. Taking a ‘sound point of view’, people will invent a vaccine to influence the organism as early as possible, preferably as soon as it is born, so that this human body never even gets the idea that there is a soul and a spirit._​​_The two philosophies of life will be in complete opposition. One movement will need to reflect how concepts and ideas may be developed to meet the reality of soul and spirit. The others, the heirs of modern materialism, will look for the vaccine to make the body ‘healthy’, that is, makes its constitution such that this body no longer talks of such rubbish as soul and spirit, but takes a ‘sound’ view of the forces which live in engines and in chemistry and let planets and suns arise from nebulae in the cosmos. Materialistic physicians will be asked to drive the souls out of humanity."_​- source, at the bottom of the page is this text​


----------



## Akanah (Jan 5, 2022)

Frodod said:


> View attachment 15392​
> I think most here have read above quote from R. Steiner.
> I wonder who 'we' (4th word) are in that quote.
> 
> ...


The body belongs to the mind and soul. I rather think that nowadays, due to the whole digitalization and virtual reality, there is a tendency to ignore the body and to concentrate only on the mind. People neglect their bodies and thus also their mental well-being.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 5, 2022)

An international study recently published on the National Institute of Health website found that 5G radiation is absorbed by skin cells and can alter DNA to actually cause corona disease in the human body.

The study, done jointly by scientists at Guglielmo Marconi University, Central Michigan University and First Moscow State Medical University, concluded that 5G millimeter waves stimulate DNA in a way that causes cells to become diseased in the way COVID-19 would be expected to do.

Abstract:
​_"In this study, we show that 5G millimeter waves can be absorbed by dermatological cells, which act like antennas, are transmitted to other cells, and play the main role in the production of coronaviruses in biological cells. DNA is composed of charged electrons and atoms and has an inductor-like structure. This structure could be divided into linear, toroidal and round inducers. Inducers interact with external electromagnetic waves, move and generate some additional waves inside the cells. The shapes of these waves resemble the shapes of hexagonal and pentagonal bases of their DNA source. These waves create some holes in fluids inside the nucleus. To fill these holes, some additional hexagonal and pentagonal bases are made. These bases could combine with each other and form virus-like structures like coronavirus. To produce these viruses in a cell, the wavelength of the external waves must be shorter than the size of the cell. Thus, 5G millimeter waves could be good candidates for use in building virus-like structures such as coronavirus (COVID-19) in cells."_​
RETRACTED: 5G Technology and induction of coronavirus in skin cells - PubMed

Many here know that the mainstream model of viruses if highly flawed, and that viruses are just endogenous repair signaling molecules, which, under certain circumstances, can leave the body and can cause "symptos" in other people, but this is not a classical infection, and only in a state of weakened immunity (when the repair systems do not work efficiently) do flu symptoms develop. That's why some people never get sick (for example, those who regularly take Vitamin C, etc.)


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 6, 2022)

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rw4z-rSwNjY_


It is highly speculative, though interesting talk about plans of controlling the people and some more. After 21 min he touches on why the georgian stones were put up.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 6, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> This is generally true, but I have in mind a different kind of loneliness. the kind of loneliness where people who do not go along with the narrative won't get any support by the vaccinated family members, etc., the weakening of social bonds.



A comment I read online said:

_I'm 25/F, and have been told by my job (online work, small team, not customer facing) if I don't get the vaccine by the end of next month, I'm done. My partner is currently with me in being unvaxxed, but he's not as strongly against it as I am. If his works mandates it, I think he would get it so as not to lose reliable income._​


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 6, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> A comment I read online said:
> 
> _I'm 25/F, and have been told by my job (online work, small team, not customer facing) if I don't get the vaccine by the end of next month, I'm done. My partner is currently with me in being unvaxxed, but he's not as strongly against it as I am. If his works mandates it, I think he would get it so as not to lose reliable income._​



This point wasn't raised originally by me but, if vaccination is mandated as a requirement for employment after the employee has already been contracted, then he or she should be paid the equivalent wage for working 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, every year for the rest of his / her life. You cannot be unvaccinated when you 'clock-off' from your work. If you have to wear a uniform as part of your job, then you can take that off when you leave work, but you can't take the vaccine off, therefore you are still fulfilling a requirement mandated by your employer for which you have the right to be paid.

We have friends where the husband has had to be fully vaxed for his employment, the rest of the family not. He has just tested positive for the antigen after suffering from the flu for a few days, the rest of the family did not get the flu. He has now to isolate and the rest of the family have to be tested - although I don't know what would happen if they refused. So what was in his vaccine? The ing antigen.


----------



## matematik (Jan 6, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> I think you are exaggerating.
> 
> What I see is people using the Nuremberg laws as a tool to defend their rights, since you can use it as a pretty strong argument. It is used because the system has used the "evils of national socialism" always to their advantage, so now it can be used against them.
> 
> I haven't yet seen anyone blame "the Nazis" for the current situation, which "Nazis" would that be anyway?



I don't mean literally the Nazis being blamed for it, I mean the politicians and officials imposing this agenda being likened to "Nazis" and “fascists”, when in reality words like “Communist”, “Marxist” and “globalist” describe these peoples’ views far more accurately.

There is a line of thought that this association is precisely what the powers that be want because they want a Marxist “you will own nothing and be happy” revolution and to achieve this they need people to blame what is happening on the “right”, on nationalists, etc and associating the whole agenda with evil "white" men like Bill Gates and Klaus Schwab, the latter being presented as some sort of shadowy, mysterious Nazi evil mastermind Bond villain caricature. Deliberately so in my opinion.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 6, 2022)

What I see about the Djokovic detention in Australia is that the communist-type screaming 'nazeee raceeest' is now demoralised and demoralising everyone by saying "yez, but Djoko iz a millionare, it's not fair becauze lawz should be the zame for everybody".

So instead of being 'happy' for a VIP being stubborn and leading with his charisma showing to everybody the corruption of the system, they are now almost against him "becauze iz a millionaire!"

Edit: showing once again that communism is just a tool to 'decapitate' enemy's leadership and nothing more


----------



## matematik (Jan 6, 2022)

I find it odd why they've chosen to make an example of Djokovic because he seems to be very popular as far as I can see and him being against the agenda is likely to influence many normies who were either indifferent or perhaps even supportive of it.

Also, as Silveryou said there's a lot of people who are annoyed about Djokovic getting an exemption from the rules because he is a rich famous tennis star, while normal people would have to be vaxxed to enter Australia if they can even enter at all. So they're trying to make people pro-agenda by turning it into a Marxist class warfare issue and want people to direct their anger at "the rich" rather than at the agenda itself.

But ultimately I think the involvement of Djokovic in the agenda is suspicious, it's like they have deliberately used a famous and popular personality in order to deliberately polarise the public.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 6, 2022)

matematik said:


> it's like they have deliberately used a famous and popular personality in order to deliberately polarise the public.


Spot on! We're coming to a point where more and more are identifying and isolating the deeper narrative being broadcast and thereby are not allowing themselves to get sucked into taking a side, rather seeing the theater element designed to divide and conquer. People are just not falling for it. We're also seeing the altar by which the famous have been elevated for so long finally begin to topple as the public awakens to their complete involvement and complicity with the unlawful and illegal overreach of tyrannical governments.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 6, 2022)

matematik said:


> and associating the whole agenda with evil "white" men like Bill Gates and Klaus Schwab,



True, in the end they will fall over this entire thing, they are just puppets, and probably won't have a seat in the next NWO type structure.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 6, 2022)

matematik said:


> But ultimately I think the involvement of Djokovic in the agenda is suspicious, it's like they have deliberately used a famous and popular personality in order to deliberately polarise the public.





Collapseinrealtime said:


> Spot on! We're coming to a point where more and more are identifying and isolating the deeper narrative being broadcast and thereby are not allowing themselves to get sucked into taking a side, rather seeing the theater element designed to divide and conquer. People are just not falling for it. We're also seeing the altar by which the famous have been elevated for so long finally begin to topple as the public awakens to their complete involvement and complicity with the unlawful and illegal overreach of tyrannical governments.


I see that for many the problem is always about the leaders being 'secret agents' working for the governmernt/elite. Funny thing is that in this way every possible leader is 'excommunicated' by his own people. Djokovic is no exception.
To me the 'agents' are between the faceless public, not the leaders. I don't believe in the 'mustache secret agent' presumably reciting his role for 20 years without anyone noticing.
So the division is always playing against those who support a leader, so that reactionists are always headless. This is possible because even between 'us' there are people who, in my opinion, don't understand that a leader and a ruling class are _necessary _ to accomplish whatever is planned.
How these depressed harmless democratic 'speakers' all over the social media could ever lead anyone with their passive attitude to injustice and their politically correctness? How is it possible to fight something if vast majority doesn't know who is the enemy? How can these leaders use the same script and words used by mainstream media?

For me Djoko is sincere and probably (certainly?) ignorant about who's behind it, but suspecting him to be a fraud is harmful in any case. Those who say "he should be treated as everyone else" are just ignorant or shills, imo. How is it possible to hate one of the few famous guys taking such important decision against his own interest?


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 7, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> So the division is always playing against those who support a leader, so that reactionists are always headless. This is possible because even between 'us' there are people who, in my opinion, don't understand that a leader and a ruling class are _necessary _ to accomplish whatever is planned.


What it all comes down to is the final realization that a headless monster is indeed at war with humankind. We do not need a giant bureaucracy to accomplish great plans. It is the needless bureaucracy that is getting in the way of all of our best laid plans through endless rounds of new taxes, fines, prohibitions, lockdowns and restrictions of all sorts, all the while exempting themselves, or at least failing to prosecute or punish themselves in any meaningful way whenever they fail to follow their own rules. Just wait until they roll out their climate change agenda! We have yet to see their full on absurd hypocrisy! But this will be the key to their undoing. And yes, many are not yet awake or ready to take on that responsibility for themselves as a direct result of many lifetimes of toxic collective mind control. Regardless if they are ready or not, the war is on and has been ongoing for generations. Turning up the heat seems to be the only recourse to waking up the deepest of entrenched sleepers. The sooner they realize that the government and media are at war with the population, the sooner they can begin to take back their sovereignty. Step one is turning the damned idiot box off. Since the media is the Cabal's last yet most powerful tool to maintain their control, it will be the very last institution to fall under its own hubris. In the meantime, they will use it to the most absurd degree possible until they finally lose all credibility, which is an absolute inevitability.


----------



## matematik (Jan 7, 2022)

I read that the riots in Kazakhstan are over stricter vax pass restrictions being brought in, which the Western media has covered up as "fuel protests". Apparently 2,500 Russian paratroopers with "shoot to kill" orders have now been put on the street to stop the uprising.

Are we now seeing the emergence of the system that will be put in place if ANY country rises up against this agenda? It seems to me that Kazakhstan is the first country where the people have actually attempted to overthrow this agenda. Is a foreign military response what any country will now face if they attempt to overthrow the government over the Covid agenda to an extent the local authorities can't deal with?

The irony is a lot of Western anti-vaxxers actually support Putin and this type of authoritarianism if it comes from Russia, so will be inclined to side with Russia even if the protests are against the Covid agenda. They know this, that's why they're using Russia/Putin to normalise this type of military respose, to build support for it.

Personally I think the future is pretty bleak. I reckon most of the anti-vax "resistance" will cave in eventually and the agenda will be enforced by Russia/China, because our so called Western "anti-vax" resistance will accept their rule and their vaccines and still laughably consider themselves to be "freedom fighters" because they didn't accept the "Western" ones. The NWO are playing the so called "anti-vaxxers" like a fiddle.

I've seen plenty of examples of "anti-vaxxers" saying that if push comes to shove they will accept the Sputnik or Sinovac shots, but not a "Western" one. This is the reality, they have zero respect for the weak governments of the West, but respect and would obey the iron fist of Russia and China.


----------



## Akanah (Jan 7, 2022)

*Regarding the pandemic:*
The wild hunt of the god Odin/Wotan.
During Yule, it was the custom to walk around with masks representing the horsemen of Odin. During the wild hunt no one was allowed to leave the house and no one was allowed to work. Lockdown.
The linguist Erhard Landmann recognized in Odin/Wotan the lame messenger from space, the egg-shaped spaceship.
It is also the world egg with the snake, the great comet.
Comes the wild hunt renewed ?
But how to know if it is not cyclic ?
Maybe it is just a feeling or unconscious programming.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 7, 2022)

"*Covid: Mask refusals in some of England's secondary schools spark parents' concern*

Damien McNulty, from the NASUWT teachers' union, told the BBC that schools should engage with parents and pupils to encourage uptake.

He said there were "*huge numbers*" of pupils refusing to wear masks and take lateral flow tests in six secondary schools in the north-west of England.

At one school in Lancashire, only 67 children out of 1,300 were prepared to do either, he said - while another in Manchester said "there was no point" in offering lateral flow tests when pupils returned.

Mr McNulty said this was likely to be the case in other parts of the country." _BBC News_

_(With thanks to @Citezenship for bringing this to my attention)_

If this is true it's amazing news. These kids are the future and how they've managed to survive the toxic brainwashing that passes for an education and the nightmare of social and all the other media to still end up with the bollox to say "No!" is nothing short of a miracle. We should be celebrating this, especially if this CV thread has contributed even a small part towards this rebellion.

Mr McNulty went on to say that this is a "Public Health Emergency," plus the BBC are busy trying to stir up a "something must be done" campaign. I was preaching compassion the other day, but all I want to do to Mr McNulty is punch his stupid face - people like him are the enemy, not the sheeple.


Also, the Spanish government has been defeated in its imposition of face masks in public places because they could not provide any evidence to support it. During the brief period it was imposed over the Christmas break (of course) there were actually less people wearing them than before when it wasn't 'obligatory'.

So the future is not all "bleak" or doom and gloom.


----------



## Fawkes (Jan 7, 2022)

matematik said:


> it's like they have deliberately used a famous and popular personality in order to deliberately polarise the public.


Since this whole pandemic started, we have had the Trump/stolen election/Capitol riot scenario besides. To me, Trump/Biden are two sides of the same coin, as Trump is a paper multibillionaire controlled by big banking, and Biden is a professional politician controlled by big business. This notion of mine is further reinforced by Trump/Biden recently "agreeing" on vaccination.
Also notice that, since this pandemic started, we now have three very aged people "in charge". Each one of the following has been touted, at one time or another, as "the most powerful person in the world" - Queen Elizabeth II of England, age 95, Pope Francis, age 85, and now President Biden, turning 80 this year. Is a "Possible Reset" of these three occurring in the near future too? Another so-called powerful person in the world, German Chancellor Angela Merkel, much younger at 67, "retired" just last month.


----------



## matematik (Jan 7, 2022)

I notice with the Djokovic scandal there is also an "anti-Western" angle being pushed, with his father publicly stating they are persecuting Novak in order to "stomp all over Serbia", and him making negative references to NATO, etc. Serbia as a country is very much in the Russian and also Chinese sphere of influence.

Is Djokovic being used to turn this into a "West vs East" narrative, and to set up Russia and China as the "saviours"? This would also fit in with the idea that major Western leaders are being deposed. Maybe I'm just over analysing it but my gut feeling is there is an agenda and narrative unfolding here with Djokovic. 

It also occurred to me that "Novak" sounds very phonetically similar to "no vax", but that might just be a coincidence.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 7, 2022)

matematik said:


> I notice with the Djokovic scandal there is also an "anti-Western" angle being pushed, with his father publicly stating they are persecuting Novak in order to "stomp all over Serbia", and him *making negative references to NATO*, etc. Serbia as a country is very much in the Russian and also Chinese sphere of influence.


Sorry if I ask... do you know what happened in Serbia around 25 years ago?


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 7, 2022)

matematik said:


> I notice with the Djokovic scandal there is also an "anti-Western" angle being pushed, with his father publicly stating they are persecuting Novak in order to "stomp all over Serbia", and him making negative references to NATO, etc. Serbia as a country is very much in the Russian and also Chinese sphere of influence.
> 
> Is Djokovic being used to turn this into a "West vs East" narrative, and to set up Russia and China as the "saviours"? This would also fit in with the idea that major Western leaders are being deposed. Maybe I'm just over analysing it but my gut feeling is there is an agenda and narrative unfolding here with Djokovic.
> 
> It also occurred to me that "Novak" sounds very phonetically similar to "no vax", but that might just be a coincidence.






Bertuzzi does the same in the most prominent ice hockey leage, without any supporters in the media.


----------



## matematik (Jan 7, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Sorry if I ask... do you know what happened in Serbia around 25 years ago?



Yeah, but why is that relevant to what's happening now? Unless the aim is to just throw all mud possible to make "the West" look bad? It seems like whataboutery and a straw man argument.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 7, 2022)

matematik said:


> Yeah, but why is that relevant to what's happening now?


You are surprised about Djokovic *making negative references to NATO*. So I asked you if you know what happened in Serbia 25 years ago. I think the correlation is implicit. Did you support the criminal bombing of Serbia by Nato with Blair's Britain in the front row?
No one in media has made reference to a presumed East vs West narrative through Djokovic. That would be wild since there's absolutely no need of a tennis player intervention after years of campaign against Russia starting from Putin's government in the early 2000s.


----------



## matematik (Jan 7, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> You are surprised about Djokovic *making negative references to NATO*. So I asked you if you know what happened in Serbia 25 years ago. I think the correlation is implicit. Did you support the criminal bombing of Serbia by Nato with Blair's Britain in the front row?
> No one in media has made reference to a presumed East vs West narrative through Djokovic. That would be wild since there's absolutely no need of a tennis player intervention after years of campaign against Russia starting from Putin's government in the early 2000s.



Djokovic is in Australia though, not Britain?


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 7, 2022)

matematik said:


> Djokovic is in Australia though, not Britain?


Do you follow your own reasonings?

you were surprised about Djokovic *making negative references to NATO*
I answered with evidence regarding Serbia's recent past
you ask me why I'm commenting on _your _comment (!)
I explain it to you in a better way so to make it clear and ask you about your thoughts about Britain's bombings of Serbia
"Djokovic is in Australia though, not Britain?"
Yeah, Djokovic is in Australia and no one is talking about West vs East but you. Can you please link some media showing the Djokovic 'eastern agent' narrative?


----------



## alltheleaves (Jan 7, 2022)

The name novak might be a positive synchronicity.


----------



## matematik (Jan 7, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Do you follow your own reasonings?
> 
> you were surprised about Djokovic *making negative references to NATO*
> I answered with evidence regarding Serbia's recent past
> ...



His father's comments seemed very random to me. The reason Novak is being treated like this is to make an example of a famous sportsman/celebrity in order to further enable the Australian government to oppress its own citizens, not to "stomp on Serbia" or anything to do with the Yugoslav war.

I think him turning this into a the West/NATO vs Serbia thing is counter-productive in this scenario. He should be focusing on the tyranny at hand, not trying to make it about something else unrelated. Also the situation in non-NATO Russia/Eurasia and China is hardly better, those governments are also imposing more and more technocratic oppression and vaccines on their citizens.

The reason the media are not overtly making it a "West vs East" thing in my opinion is because they are doing this subtly and covertly. They want the public to infer this, and feel sympathetic for Serbia/Russia, etc, from his father's comments rather than to directly come out and say it, which would give the game up.

I agree the bombing of Serbia was a particularly nasty episode in NATO history, which I think is precisely the reason the cabal are using it, along with Serbian Djokovic, to encourage Westerners to feel contempt for their own rulers and history, and to see Russian/Chinese hegemony in a more favourable light.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 7, 2022)

matematik said:


> His father's comments seemed very random to me.


You focus only on pro-eastern individuals while totally neglecting the huge anti-eastern acritical sentiment all over the place in the 'west'. If I had to comment everytime some stupid moron talks nonchalantly bad about Russia or China I should double my output of messages.

And about Chinachinachina I would like to substitute it with Americamericamerica since behind the Wuhan lab is '*Echo *Alliance'.

Isn't strange that the Covid emergency bursted out exactly when China was supposed to surpass the American economy according to all the statistics of the last 10 years? And why blaming the chinese of being 'anti-democrateeeeeec' while we are ruled by a foreign elite who poses as European while it's not? Or maybe it's the Germans fault once again?

Or maybe they were a chinese elite all the time with some heavy makeup...
please

edit: not talking about you matematik when saying moron and other stuff, just to be clear

edit2: _truth coming out_

_View: https://twitter.com/malagurski/status/1479121634011193345_


----------



## alltheleaves (Jan 8, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> You focus only on pro-eastern individuals while totally neglecting the huge anti-eastern acritical sentiment all over the place in the 'west'. If I had to comment everytime some stupid moron talks nonchalantly bad about Russia or China I should double my output of messages.
> 
> And about Chinachinachina I would like to substitute it with Americamericamerica since behind the Wuhan lab is '*Echo *Alliance'.
> 
> ...



China surpassing US is based on an over valued real estate bubble. Not the real economy. Gdp per capita in China is still #70th in the world, at best.

Pumping up "the enemy" is an old tactic. Happened in the Cold War too.

Without western corporate funds China would have never modernised at all; and the Soviets were also propped up by Wall St.

Anthony Sutton's classic. Wall Street and the Bolshevik Revolution. https://cloudflare-ipfs.com/ipfs/bafykbzaced7226i2z25ab52a2kt54awzofltew62q5kaojwtin5uu5uj362gi?filename=Anthony Cyril Sutton - Wall Street and the Bolshevik Revolution-Veritas (1981).pdf

A Vie-Russ, "in deed".


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 8, 2022)

alltheleaves said:


> China surpassing US is based on an over valued real estate bubble. Not the real economy. Gdp per capita in China is still #70th in the world, at best.


Do you think China is not a threat to US economy?!? I don't think GDP really means anything when considering politics, unless it's used to fire up some revolution. In China it could work only in Honk Kong for obvious reasons. China's growth is a fact, not a fairy tale.

In fact I suspect that at leasyìt one of the reasons behind the ecologic movement, and certainly the most important reason, has to do with trying to stop China from becoming the main supplier of products for the US colonies. The PTBPTTBPT thought they had the stupid chinese in their hands when going to China for the low cost labor, and now the chinese government has completely overturned the table.

But I know what you're thinking. The 'diaspora narrative' by which the elite is just planning to transfer itself in China leaving the West. Right? So why is everyone blaming communist China when in reality the problem is just the western elite? Even if they had planned the 'transfer', it doesn't seem they have succeeded, unless one wants to believe that every single event going on now was so meticulosly programmed and perfectly executed so that the final result will be the final victory of the PTTTBBBBPTB++.

Let me say that I think we have to do with human beings who have been beaten in the ass by the chinese and are now trying to exact revenge as they always do when someone tries to steal their wallet (or taking it back would be more correct).
But I know of people who believes in the eeeevil alien reptilians who never do mistakes... Good!



alltheleaves said:


> Pumping up "the enemy" is an old tactic. Happened in the Cold War too.


Happened in ww2 too when few tiny states had to fight the natural alliance between Jewish Allies and Bolshevik Russia. It happened because those states were a threat.

edit: the chinese really seem to be the jewish kryptonite


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 8, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/W3Zj9bfa0wY_
Contracara N°88 - Padres vacunados, ¿están engendrando una nueva especie humana?​

Argentine molecular biologist Dr. David Nonis, who works on gene editing technologies in California, gave a shocking interview on Argentina's private television Canal TLV1 about babies born to parents who were vaccinated before conception (not mothers who were vaccinated during pregnancy). What the scientist with a PhD in neuroscience, a postgraduate degree in biological reproductive research, and a postgraduate degree in cell regeneration said was extremely concerning and alarming. I attach a video summary of several babies and another with the full interview. The interview, which is over 1 hour long, is unfortunately in Spanish, so maybe someone can translate it in full sometime, so I'll just summarize the most interesting points here:

He noted that all babies born to parents vaccinated against Sars Covid 19 BEFORE conception have some worrisome common characteristics. The characteristics of these babies, of different ethnicities, include:

Similar facial structures
Similar unusual eye color or sometimes almond-shaped eye shape
Similar skull structure
Significantly improved vision (they seem to be able to see clearly almost immediately after birth)
Accelerated motor development (upright neck on day 1 after birth, very premature walking at 3 months)
Selicitous, attentive gaze, but accompanied by some emotional disconnection
Dr. Nonis is very surprised by the homogeneity that occurs in all newborn cases. He explains that a mutagenic factor (physical or chemical) in the same population usually causes different changes or mutations with different and generally harmful effects. In general, mutations are random (different people are affected by different genes) and babies are usually born with deformities or are not viable and die. In these cases, all (or most) babies produce the same effect under the action of the same mutagenic agent (these could be mRNA vaccines), which could indicate that there has been a deliberate and intentional alteration of certain genes to be produced and that they show a particular altering effect.

Dr. Nonis speaks of the fact that we could be facing a new type of human here (not a new species or race), but a type of human with altered DNA structure. These "new humans" could not only show physical/motor changes, but also strong behavioral changes. At the moment, of course, we do not know what additional changes will occur in the newborns, since the data are based only on visual observations. Dr. Nonis argues, for example, that we cannot know what the social behavior of these babies will be like when they are adults, whether they will be able to empathize like a "normal" person, or whether they will show behavioral traits such as increased propensity for violence. This acceleration in growth, development, and adaptation observed in these children is only seen in mammals, which move quickly on their feet after a few days. At one point in the interview, he says it is very striking how similar the development of these children also appears to be in certain species of animals where motor development is much faster than in humans. This is particularly interesting, as it raises the possibility that the genetic profile of these children may have some bias toward species from the animal kingdom (this last sentence is not a claim made by Nonis). 

Finally, the scientist claims that he is working with the latest and most advanced gene editing technology, and that he and his colleagues cannot even imagine the knowledge and technology that would be required to achieve such results, i.e., such a precise level of editing and with such homogeneous effects. The science behind this research (here he speculates realistically) is a science that is not available to everyone and that he assumes is extremely pushed at non-"official" levels (dark research). Since the parents were vaccinated before the children were conceived, these physical and emotional changes point to an overwhelming, alarming suspicion: The components of the vaccines would have caused changes at the genetic level in the germinal tracts of the parents' reproductive organs (ovaries and testes), with alteration of the genetic information of eggs and sperm. This type of genetic change is permanent; these children, if they survive, will pass it on to their offspring. Was a new species or a genetically mutated human generation created here deliberately or by accident? But other explosive questions arise from these observations: Does this acceleration of growth and development mean a shortened lifespan? A possible premature aging? How many years will these babies live? Will they be adults by age 10 (premature onset of puberty)? If all this was intended, why and for what exactly is a new species of genetically mutated humans needed?


----------



## EUAFU (Jan 8, 2022)

After 2 years, of having contracted covida, whatever that means (in a public hospital in Brasilia, the capital of Brazil), being harassed to be vaccinated (they (I) will never poison myself) and realizing what is happening around the world, I can now say; with certainty,that we are being rebooted. And now I'm waiting to see what will happen in the US with the 5G activation happening on the 5th. It sounds crazy, but if 10% (or even less) of the vaccinated people start acting like zombies, I think civilization will collapse. And it is quite obvious that the media will blame the unvaccinated with the new variant. The threats from the homosexuals in colored socks in Canada make it very clear that they want to get rid of the non-conformists.

I think it's time to get out of the cities and live on your own in nature.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 8, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/W3Zj9bfa0wY_
> Contracara N°88 - Padres vacunados, ¿están engendrando una nueva especie humana?​
> 
> Argentine molecular biologist Dr. David Nonis, who works on gene editing technologies in the California, gave a shocking interview on Argentina's private television Canal TLV1 about babies born to parents who were vaccinated before conception (not mothers who were vaccinated during pregnancy). What the scientist with a PhD in neuroscience, a postgraduate degree in biological reproductive research, and a postgraduate degree in cell regeneration said was extremely concerning and alarming. I attach a video summary of several babies and another with the full interview. The interview, which is over 1 hour long, is unfortunately in Spanish, so maybe someone can translate it in full sometime, so I'll just summarize the most interesting points here:
> ...




I'm tempted to copy this to the Demonic Possession - The Covid Endgame? thread, but I think I'll wait for further confirmation...

It refutes the claim that the vaxxed were all going to be sterile though.


On the subject of sport's personalities, it seems they have been dropping like flies lately:
More than 75 athletes "suddenly" died in 5 months.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 8, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/W3Zj9bfa0wY_
> Contracara N°88 - Padres vacunados, ¿están engendrando una nueva especie humana?​
> 
> Argentine molecular biologist Dr. David Nonis, who works on gene editing technologies in the California, gave a shocking interview on Argentina's private television Canal TLV1 about babies born to parents who were vaccinated before conception (not mothers who were vaccinated during pregnancy). What the scientist with a PhD in neuroscience, a postgraduate degree in biological reproductive research, and a postgraduate degree in cell regeneration said was extremely concerning and alarming. I attach a video summary of several babies and another with the full interview. The interview, which is over 1 hour long, is unfortunately in Spanish, so maybe someone can translate it in full sometime, so I'll just summarize the most interesting points here:
> ...



What happened in genesis chapter six, the 'Sons of God' - making a new race of men, nephelim... Well, the scriptures warn this will happen again. 

We've all been expecting this to be via UFO abductions and physically emplanting nephelim in human women. 

This new vaccine could be the return of the nephelim. If so, it's a more covert method than UFOs by night, vaccines by day


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 8, 2022)

6079SmithW said:


> We've all been expecting this to be via UFO abductions and physically emplanting nephelim in human women.



Not me, I haven't and I prefer to wait for further confirmation before I believe this video and its conclusions.


----------



## David Glenney (Jan 8, 2022)

I tried searching again a couple times but came up empty for a clip or mention of old presumably-green Vandana Shiva where I could have sworn I heard her say that genetically-modified-organisms had been shown to, over the course of a few generations, revert to their organic profile. This resulted in relieved gasps from the audience.

She claimed that there was evidence that GMO crop's engineered characteristics fade relatively quickly, as though such pharmakia spells are of limited duration, which of course goes against the Fear-Porn concepts that were possibly her bread-and-butter.

From a mystic perspective, this would not be surprising.  Monsanto's--Satan's--efforts are in vain.


----------



## matematik (Jan 8, 2022)

I notice that some of the military forces sent to Kazakhstan to suppress the riots there are wearing "UN" helmets. If this is a UN operation then surely this response could happen to ANY population in any country that riots against vaccines, vax passes and Covid restrictions?

This only raises my suspicion further that this is precisely what is going on here and this is the system that is being put in place if Western countries ever rise up against this agenda. This also fits in with recent sightings of UN vehicles in Australia and other countries.

The crackdown Putin doesn't want you to see


----------



## Akanah (Jan 8, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/W3Zj9bfa0wY_
> Contracara N°88 - Padres vacunados, ¿están engendrando una nueva especie humana?​
> 
> Argentine molecular biologist Dr. David Nonis, who works on gene editing technologies in the California, gave a shocking interview on Argentina's private television Canal TLV1 about babies born to parents who were vaccinated before conception (not mothers who were vaccinated during pregnancy). What the scientist with a PhD in neuroscience, a postgraduate degree in biological reproductive research, and a postgraduate degree in cell regeneration said was extremely concerning and alarming. I attach a video summary of several babies and another with the full interview. The interview, which is over 1 hour long, is unfortunately in Spanish, so maybe someone can translate it in full sometime, so I'll just summarize the most interesting points here:
> ...



That is nonsense. There have always been babies who developed quickly and babies who were rather slow. One of my brothers could talk at 3 years old in a way that some kids couldn't talk at 7. He was later put in the ADHS drawer, although he was just very intelligent. There have always been child prodigies who could already play the piano well at the age of 2. I wouldn't overrate the video and otherwise it wouldn't be a bad thing at all if future kids were quicker on their feet.
Premature puberty at the age of 10 ?
I entered puberty at the age of 9 and my mother with 8 years.
What is so unusual about it ?


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 8, 2022)

Akanah said:


> Premature puberty at the age of 10 ?
> I entered puberty at the age of 9 and my mother with 8 years.
> What is so unusual about it ?



Early puberty is a very bad sign, biologically. In the last decades, average puberty started earlier and earlier. Nowadays it isn't unusual for girls to start puberty with 8-9 years, in the 60s it was still common that it only happened between 14 and 16.

Puberty start is inversely associated with longevity and health.

Puberty is basically a stress reaction, and the more stressed an organism, the earlier it develops puberty. Humans can only develop such large brains because they have a long time for growth until reaching puberty.

Puberty develops early when the organism perceives the environment as dangerous, and tries to produce offspring as fast as possible to increase the chances of survival of the species.

_In the late 1980s, Marcia Herman-Giddens was working in a paediatric clinic at Duke University Medical Centre in North Carolina when she noticed a puzzling phenomenon. More and more girls aged eight or nine who visited the clinic had started to sprout pubic hair and breasts. At the time, medical orthodoxy held that the average age of puberty for girls in the west was over 11. The numbers of under-10s that Herman-Giddens was seeing did not fit with this scenario. She began collecting data that eventually produced a study with the American Academy of Pediatrics that studied 17,000 girls and found that the average age of breast-budding among white girls was 9.9 years while for black girls it was 8.8._​
Onset of puberty in girls has fallen by five years since 1920


_Early female puberty has been associated with future psychosocial complications like depression and substance abuse,” Chapa said. “This has been theorized to be a result of neurodevelopmental changes of hormones, such as dopamine and serotonin, caused by puberty, which can lead to risk taking behavior, or simply maladaptation to early onset of secondary sexual characteristics when peers are less physically developed._​​The decreasing age of puberty - Vital Record

It’s not just girls, a study from the American Academy of Pediatrics found that boys were starting puberty earlier than previously recorded. According to the findings, boys are now beginning puberty around, or a little before age 10. Previously, 11 years of age was the given number where boys began puberty. The study claimed that the public health implication of these findings is unknown and requires further studies.


----------



## Akanah (Jan 8, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Early puberty is a very bad sign, biologically. In the last decades, average puberty started earlier and earlier. Nowadays it isn't unusual for girls to start puberty with 8-9 years, in the 60s it was still common that it only happened between 14 and 16.
> 
> Puberty start is inversely associated with longevity and health.
> 
> ...


That´s wrong again.
Especially we women get our bleeding only from a certain weight and with good nutrition we get it earlier. In the past, women got their bleeding later because there was too little food and lack of food was stress. The size of the head in humans is not correlated to their intelligence, but has to do with their upright gait. If we had a smaller head we would fall down. And since babies already have big heads, it is therefore also nonsense to say that the brain needs a longer development. 
And I have certainly never taken drugs. These doctors or biologists who talk such nonsense should have their doctorates revoked.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 8, 2022)

We now have the German Government figures for Omicron and they show that the fully vaccinated are 8.12 times more likely to have an Omicron infection than the unvaccinated.

Official German Government data suggests the Fully Vaccinated will develop Acquired Immunodeficiency Syndrome by the end of January 2022 – The Expose - Nota Akhir Zaman


----------



## alltheleaves (Jan 8, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> ​
> Argentine molecular biologist Dr. David Nonis, who works on gene editing technologies in the California, gave a shocking interview on Argentina's private television Canal TLV1 about babies born to parents who were vaccinated before conception (not mothers who were vaccinated during pregnancy). What the scientist with a PhD in neuroscience, a postgraduate degree in biological reproductive research, and a postgraduate degree in cell regeneration said was extremely concerning and alarming. I attach a video summary of several babies and another with the full interview. The interview, which is over 1 hour long, is unfortunately in Spanish, so maybe someone can translate it in full sometime, so I'll just summarize the most interesting points here:
> 
> He noted that all babies born to parents vaccinated against Sars Covid 19 BEFORE conception have some worrisome common characteristics. The characteristics of these babies, of different ethnicities, include:
> ...


What a "brave new world".

Yandex

I recall it in other books but this is Tsarion on genetic manipulation in ancient times. https://ipfs.io/ipfs/bafykbzacecv7lsk5unph7kieuxjjif3xlikqxbb4tyxp2xxrmxcufaggdau4o?filename=Michael Tsarion - Atlantis, Alien Visitation, and Genetic Manipulation -Angels at Work Publishing (2005).pdf 3mb


----------



## CBRadio (Jan 9, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/W3Zj9bfa0wY_
> Contracara N°88 - Padres vacunados, ¿están engendrando una nueva especie humana?​
> 
> Argentine molecular biologist Dr. David Nonis, who works on gene editing technologies in California, gave a shocking interview on Argentina's private television Canal TLV1 about babies born to parents who were vaccinated before conception (not mothers who were vaccinated during pregnancy). What the scientist with a PhD in neuroscience, a postgraduate degree in biological reproductive research, and a postgraduate degree in cell regeneration said was extremely concerning and alarming. I attach a video summary of several babies and another with the full interview. The interview, which is over 1 hour long, is unfortunately in Spanish, so maybe someone can translate it in full sometime, so I'll just summarize the most interesting points here:
> ...



Babies taking steps and a baby balancing upright at 3 months does seem extraordinary. However, I've a photo of my son taken at 2 days, in which his head is upright without any support from me, and he's gazing intently at me, that is very similar to the two week olds in the video. He's now a teenager. His eyes were almond-shaped also (now gone) - I put that down to partly having central European heritage. Both my children were extremely alert from birth. I remember agreeing with a grandmother at the GP surgery that children 'nowadays' are born more alert. After half a century of being around babies, I do think there're enough alert and physically precocious newborns for it to be a phenomenon.

If these babies are something new, the doctor's comments echo my thoughts - where is this technology coming from? We can't even isolate what is supposedly a virus, but we can create a new species in utero? But perhaps we're just supposed to believe it's here.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 9, 2022)

With regard to the 'nephilim' video; I'm afraid I don't have the time or the will to sit through an hour of it and translate from Spanish. What's evident from the webpage though is that this erupted back in October last year and...
"Según un alerta de algunos medios como *La Quinta Columna* de España, trajeron el tema a colación con el Dr. Sevillano." It came from sources like The Fifth Column of Spain, who brought up the subject  with the Sevillian doctor."

What you need to know is that *La Quinta Columna* is currently being prosecuted by other 'negationista' groups for false allegations about the content of the vaccines. This involved a fake analysis allegedly performed by a university in Valencia which was published and promoted purely in order to promote fear and portray the 'negationistas' in the worst possible light as a bunch of loonies. In other words it's controlled resistance.

Dr David Norris exists, but his area of research reads like something from a Star Trek episode:
David Nonis's research works | Goethe-Universität Frankfurt am Main, Frankfurt am Main and other places


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 9, 2022)

Yea it is all a bit subjective. But I guess time will tell on what the effects are on these children. 

I sincerely hope there aren't any, but let's face it, there will be. 

If you don't understand how injecting mRNA into people's intracellular fluids is a bio weapon, then you're probably on the wrong forum! 

But as I say, I hope the designers DNA is capable of error correcting out the gene editing


----------



## CBRadio (Jan 9, 2022)

6079SmithW said:


> Yea it is all a bit subjective. But I guess time will tell on what the effects are on these children.
> 
> I sincerely hope there aren't any, but let's face it, there will be.
> 
> ...



I also hope babies of vaccinated parents won't be affected. And injecting people with anything (short of an anesthetic) is pretty sinister in my book.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 9, 2022)

CBRadio said:


> (short of an anesthetic)



Shockingly, until the early 90s, it was still uncommon to anesthetize babies, because it was the accepted position in science that babies do not have any feelings and thus can not feel any pain.

This only changed starting in the early 90s, so almost everyone born before that got heavily traumatized from any surgery or other intervention. Add to this that there are countless other examples how the industrial birthing process in the medical setting is very bad for the newborn, it's actually surprising that we have a society that functions at reasonable levels at all.

I guess those babies who received surgeries without anesthetics, like heart surgery, etc., got traumatized for life. It's very hard to break free from that experience later in life, maybe even impossible.

There are not many tools available to dissolve early childhood trauma.


----------



## matematik (Jan 9, 2022)

I heard that the reason for the riots in Kazakhstan was because the government brought in a rule saying you have to be vaccinated to access your bank account. Anyone know if this is true or not?

Also there's apparently been reports in the Russian media that a "pathogen" leaked from a military biolab stormed by the rioters. The next psyop in the works?

Kazakhstan denies US-funded bio-lab was seized by protesters


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 9, 2022)

How things really are.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Meanwhile in Kazakhstan.

Titled rumour, but as the daily mail are saying the opposite, well you get the idea.


----------



## matematik (Jan 10, 2022)

Not sure it's always true that third world countries are more free. Most people would consider Kazakhstan to be a poor country, perhaps even third world yet it seems they're as under the technocratic thumb as anyone, if not more so than many first world countries it would appear.

Also the cooperation on an almost complete media blackout on the Kazakhstan situation between the West and Russia basically confirms to me beyond doubt that they are on the same side in this Covid tyranny, and this idea that they are diametrically opposed enemies is pure theatre.

Both sides are desperately trying to regain control of the narrative by portraying it as the usual "attempted CIA coup", "the West vs Putin" cliches, yet the reality is I think it was totally unexpected by both sides and has revealed a lot of inconvenient truths about how both sides are working together.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 10, 2022)

Having spent extended periods in both India and Brazil I would have to disagree, not so much in the city's but in the country side i was incredibly jealous of the level freedom that was on offer, high levels of corruption for sure but at least they were not pretending to be nice guys when they were doing so.

Just outed this sock puppet on twitter, loads of them that look legit but most of the replies to their extensive tweets are form themselves. Funny as hell, quite a lot have been busted doing this.


_View: https://twitter.com/CitizenBad123/status/1480349424475848707?s=20_


----------



## fabiorem (Jan 10, 2022)

The East versus West narrative is a smoke screen. They want you to focus on one side, while ignoring the whole. 
All these governments are allied towards a common goal: a one-world government. They play opposition, but it is all a theatre. 
Do you know that Astana was once regarded as the capital of the globalists? And the "shoot to kill" orders are coming from there... 
Do anyone have information on who is supplying weapons for these "rebels" in Kazakhstan?


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 10, 2022)

fabiorem said:


> The East versus West narrative is a smoke screen. They want you to focus on one side, while ignoring the whole.
> All these governments are allied towards a common goal: a one-world government. They play opposition, but it is all a theatre.
> Do you know that Astana was once regarded as the capital of the globalists? And the "shoot to kill" orders are coming from there...
> Do anyone have information on who is supplying weapons for these "rebels" in Kazakhstan?



one last thing! you all noticed the Kazakhstan situation! Their capital city is Nur Sultan - it is the NWO city itself, look it up! What i don´t know, if it´s good or bad what is going on there!


my guess is, it could be their new Jerusalem since it is in the exact middle of the flat earth (so was Jerusalem on the bigger earth map)! Phoenix rising...Sorry for the OT!

From telegram group.



​



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 10, 2022)

The Conference of World Religions was programmed for April 2021 in Astana, but was posrponed for October 6, 2021 and here it says Sept. 14-15 in 2022 (World Congress of Leaders of World and Traditional Religions to Promote Interfaith Dialogue Announced For 2022 - The Astana Times). Look at the inner beauty:


----------



## CBRadio (Jan 10, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> The Conference of World Religions was programmed for April 2021 in Astana, but was posrponed for October 6, 2021 and here it says Sept. 14-15 in 2022 (World Congress of Leaders of World and Traditional Religions to Promote Interfaith Dialogue Announced For 2022 - The Astana Times). Look at the inner beauty:
> View attachment 16256​



The 'Leaders' of World and Traditional Religion. Not representatives, then.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 10, 2022)

Many arrive on charter flights to escape the tyrannical regimes of Canada, Australia and New Zealand. They choose Mexico as the last free country on earth. Hundreds of families settled this year in Riviera Nayarit and Puerto Vallarta. A similar phenomenon is registered in the coasts of Yucatan.

“Freedom Lovers”: México recibe una oleada inmigratoria de amantes de la libertad • Diario de Vallarta & Nayarit


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 10, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Many arrive on charter flights to escape the tyrannical regimes of Canada, Australia and New Zealand. They choose Mexico as the last free country on earth. Hundreds of families settled this year in Riviera Nayarit and Puerto Vallarta. A similar phenomenon is registered in the coasts of Yucatan.
> 
> “Freedom Lovers”: México recibe una oleada inmigratoria de amantes de la libertad • Diario de Vallarta & Nayarit


Maybe El Salvador too. They've made bitcoin their currency, and I do not think they are pushing a vaccine mandate.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 10, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> The Conference of World Religions was programmed for April 2021 in Astana, but was posrponed for October 6, 2021 and here it says Sept. 14-15 in 2022 (World Congress of Leaders of World and Traditional Religions to Promote Interfaith Dialogue Announced For 2022 - The Astana Times). Look at the inner beauty:
> View attachment 16256​



..."World and Traditional Religions" what's the purpose of the distinction I wonder?



6079SmithW said:


> They've made bitcoin their currency



No way to 'spend a penny' there then, so they can't be taking the p*ss.


----------



## matematik (Jan 10, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> one last thing! you all noticed the Kazakhstan situation! Their capital city is Nur Sultan - it is the NWO city itself, look it up! What i don´t know, if it´s good or bad what is going on there!



I think it's probably bad news. They literally sent soldiers from abroad there wearing "UN" helmets with "shoot to kill" orders. Astana/Nur Sultan is clearly a major Illuminati centre, maybe planned to be THE main NWO centre in the near future, so the extreme response does not surprise me.

I do find it a bit odd why the cabal would choose to establish their NWO capital in a country that clearly has a volatile and warlike native population that opposes the agenda, but if Astana/Nur Sultan is the geographical centre of the flat earth then it's not so much that they chose to build it there but rather Kazakhstan is just where happens to be the geographical centre of the flat earth map.

Maybe this is intended as an implied warning, the cabal showing what will happen if you seriously attempt to fight against their agenda? Also, this has coincided with reports in the British media about "anti-vax" terrorists doing military style training and planning to storm vax centres, government buildings, etc and wage "war" against the government.

So I wonder if these sorts of reports, combined with the UN-backed Kazakhstan response is the cabal's way of saying "don't get any ideas".


----------



## trismegistus (Jan 10, 2022)

Re: Kazakhstan

There are geopolitical implications to the country. Pipelines and railroads to build the NWO “belt and road” initiative have to cut through Kazakhstan in order to reach Europe. It would not surprise me if this “color revolution” was started by the same intelligence agencies responsible for Ukraine, Egypt, Libya (the list goes on). Instability in the country means their infrastructure plans are put on hold until the dust settles.

Games within games.


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 10, 2022)

matematik said:


> I think it's probably bad news. They literally sent soldiers from abroad there wearing "UN" helmets with "shoot to kill" orders. Astana/Nur Sultan is clearly a major Illuminati centre, maybe planned to be THE main NWO centre in the near future, so the extreme response does not surprise me.
> 
> I do find it a bit odd why the cabal would choose to establish their NWO capital in a country that clearly has a volatile and warlike native population that opposes the agenda, but if Astana/Nur Sultan is the geographical centre of the flat earth then it's not so much that they chose to build it there but rather Kazakhstan is just where happens to be the geographical centre of the flat earth map.
> 
> ...


Kazakhstan is just where happens to be the geographical centre of the flat earth map.  I think that areas near large bodies of water which is most of the populated world are going to  be deluged when the magnetic reversal/plasma event takes place.  Also copias amounts of rain and gushing water from the ground will fill low land areas around the world.  Many early maps from the late 15th century show interior areas as giant lakes or the entire flat areas completely flooded.  The  Russians have a underground city in a large giant mountain located way  higher than sea level which they started building in the 1980's if my recollection is accurate.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 10, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> "World and Traditional Religions" what's the purpose of the distinction I wonder?


Because they want to add the Outer Space Religions.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 10, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Many arrive on charter flights to escape the tyrannical regimes of Canada, Australia and New Zealand. They choose Mexico as the last free country on earth. Hundreds of families settled this year in Riviera Nayarit and Puerto Vallarta. A similar phenomenon is registered in the coasts of Yucatan.
> 
> “Freedom Lovers”: México recibe una oleada inmigratoria de amantes de la libertad • Diario de Vallarta & Nayarit


Also big communities in Bali and despite MSM stories of tighter restrictions there it seems a lot more free than Europe and the states.

I think this is also true for Thailand and the Philippines, although not in contact with anyone there, just Bali.


Silveryou said:


> Because they want to add the Outer Space Religions.


Haha, where is David Wilcock when you need him...


----------



## JoeRob (Jan 11, 2022)

I hope this helps wake some up  
_View: https://youtu.be/_zgoENmeddA_


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 11, 2022)

Now [ANCHORLINK=1]1[/ANCHORLINK] we have some evidence that only a small percentage of the vaccines is actually causing acute toxicity. Either they only increased the dose, which would make all vaccines somewhat toxic, or they included different ingredients.

One likely possibility is that most of the charges are actually placebo (i.e.saline solution). and with each booster, they are slowly ramping up the percentage of active "vaccines".

*Wolfgang Wodarg: "All this was never allowed and constitutes a crime".*​​Most of the serious vaccine side effects are due to very few batches. According to the health expert, this is not an oversight.​​There is a lot to suggest that the big pharmaceutical companies are deliberately taking countless serious side effects and deaths with the current vaccination campaign. The researcher Craig Paardekooper already uncovered this at the end of October 2021. Together with other colleagues, he subjected the US database V_accine Adverse Event Reporting System_ (VAERS) to a detailed analysis. This documents adverse events that are temporally related to the administration of preparations from BioNTech/Pfizer, Moderna and Janssen.​​*Paardekooper found that different batches of the so-called vaccines had different levels of toxicity. The shocking information also recently drew the attention of health expert Wolfgang Wodarg.*​​_"The deviations are so extreme that they cannot be random or application-related variations in toxicity. Rather, there is much to suggest that large-scale genetic engineering experiments are currently being carried out on the broad unsuspecting population under cover of the claimed emergency, and that this has been made possible, even promoted, by the legal-political preparatory work and assistance of governments and authorities," _Wodarg wrote on January 9 in a detailed report on 2020 News, the media portal of the Corona Committee.​​*In some batches, he said, toxicity is increased up to 3000-fold.* The vaccination decision thus becomes "Russian roulette." The data clearly showed that all serious side effects and deaths reported in the USA were only due to a very small part of the batches or lots. More and more results have recently confirmed this, he said. Using the VAERS data, the researchers created a chart showing how batch toxicity varied over time and location throughout 2021.​​Says Wodarg,_ *"The charts show when the toxic batches were used and how toxic they were. You can also see who used them and how the participating pharmaceutical companies apparently acted in concert to avoid interfering with each other's predetermined time window. Finally, one can even see the purpose of these distributions, for example, testing the effects of different dosages (types of damage and deaths), etc."*_​​Wodarg points to Pfizer's former head of research, Mike Yeadon. The latter recently said that _"given the stringent requirements for consistency in an approved product, it is absolutely impossible for these to be random events_." Rather, he said, this was clear evidence of "_planned misconduct._" Yeadon also spoke about the inconsistencies in the course of the Jan. 8 Corona Committee meeting.​​Wodarg calls attention to the fact that a _"systematic approach_" was evident in a "_number of batches of Pfizer vaccine_" that are commonly used in "_dose-finding studies_." "_Between each of the lethal batches were unremarkable batches_."​​Alarmingly, he said, all three companies conducted similar studies with greatly increased toxicity. "_They apparently proceed in such a way that they do not get in each other's way and distribute their toxic experiments in such a way that it is hardly noticeable at first glance,_" explains the former SPD member of parliament.​​The health expert points out that the dose-finding studies observed in the U.S. usually should have been completed long before the Phase III registration studies. "_These should be done with a very limited number of well-informed volunteers as phase II studies,_" Wodarg writes. He continues, "_But we now have official evidence through VAERS of numerous post-approval mass, planned study structures in the government-mandated and funded mass vaccinations with entirely new products from Biontech, Janssen, and Moderna_."​​According to Wodarg, the current procedure is prohibited and punishable. He said it clearly breaks the Nuremberg Code and all corresponding laws on the conduct of studies and the marketing of drugs, respectively.​​"_It is obviously not an oversight or a neglect of quality, but a planned offense_."​​The safety levels of the study phases would now be undermined under the term "telescoped" procedure with official approval. Even worse: "_Even the strict monitoring and transparent, scheduled documentation of batch-related content controls that is otherwise customary in phase IV (postmarketing) is apparently left entirely to the sponsors, i.e. the pharmaceutical companies. They are even allowed to use new formulations (nucleic acid sequences?) under the pretext of mutating pathogens,_" Wodarg continues.​​Despite the enormous risks, appropriate education of the millions of test subjects would no longer take place._ "One even coerces these unenlightened to the participation. All this was never allowed and represents a crime, as it was, for example, the subject of the Nuremberg trials. (...) The invention of the telescoped trial presents itself as a trick at the expense of security. This trick, however, becomes a crime when millions of unsuspecting people have to risk their lives in the process._"​​Interesting: the Paul Ehrlich Institute (PEI) has not answered a request dated October 15, 2021, under the Freedom of Information Act regarding content monitoring of vaccine batches to this day.​​Read the full report by Wolfgang Wodarg here.​​************​​Craig Paardekooper has put the database on the internet. Here you can check for yourself which batches have led to how many side effects or deaths.​
[ANCHOR=1][/ANCHOR]: Wolfgang Wodarg: «Das alles war nie erlaubt und stellt ein Verbrechen dar» | Corona Transition


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank God for the Germans. 

I have seen very little pushback scientifically from any other country. 

I do wonder though, if they had been completely upfront about what they are doing - would there have been any difference to the number of people who are willing to take an untested 'vaccine'?

We are biological computers it would seem, but a few of us are self aware - while most of the population are acting entirely on programmed behavioural patterns


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 11, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Now we have some evidence that only a small percentage of the vaccines is actually causing acute toxicity. Either they only increased the dose, which would make all vaccines somewhat toxic, or they included different ingredients.
> 
> One likely possibility is that most of the charges are actually placebo (i.e.saline solution). and with each booster, they are slowly ramping up the percentage of active "vaccines".
> 
> ...





Will Scarlet said:


> There was a recent viral whistleblower video from Ukraine or another place nearby, where a nurse claimed that the vaccines were coded 1,2, & 3 for placebo, mrna and spike protein or something. It was quickly debunked and banned, but maybe it's the real deal.



That was back in the beginning of December.

Anyway, given that there have been no tests for long-term effects, how can anyone know if some vaccines were placebos?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 11, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> That was back in the beginning of December.
> 
> Anyway, given that there have been no tests for long-term effects, how can anyone know if some vaccines were placebos?


If it was banned, then I imagine it was the real deal. 

Truth does not fear investigation


----------



## matematik (Jan 11, 2022)

I thought it was strange that Boris Johnson/Tories has back tracked lately on the agenda and has been saying that there will be no more lock downs, end to mass vaccinations, etc.

The media is now attacking him and the Tories for flouting lockdown rules in 2020. I think the apparent back track is so they can blame the Tories for being negligent and contemptuous of the public and get a Labour government in.

The Tories have outlived their usefulness to the agenda now, they want Keir Starmer in who will be much more aggressive and forthright in pushing the technocratic side of the agenda, he's also the former Director of Public Prosecutions, so arguably the perfect NWO candidate for implementing this sort of agenda.


----------



## Myrrinda (Jan 11, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Now [ANCHORLINK=1]1[/ANCHORLINK] we have some evidence that only a small percentage of the vaccines is actually causing acute toxicity. Either they only increased the dose, which would make all vaccines somewhat toxic, or they included different ingredients.
> 
> One likely possibility is that most of the charges are actually placebo (i.e.saline solution). and with each booster, they are slowly ramping up the percentage of active "vaccines".
> 
> ...


I feared something along those lines... A huge experiment, but to what end? What do these jabs do, what is being tested? Some say human machine interface, others say to make humans fit for space travel (imo impossible/deadly for organisms), others say it's "only" depopulation and sick-making for profit. I hope it becomes clear soon, before more damage is done...


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 11, 2022)

A single frame from the clown world says it all.






I have in the past worked with people who have suffered the horrors of addiction to substances such as crack cocaine and amphetamines and one of the stories that stuck with me was that they were so paranoid that when smoking the drug they would tie a bit of string around the handles on the cupboards to stop anyone/thing getting to them form inside the cupboard, these stories are from folks that have usually been awake for sometime a week or so and were so deep in the psychosis that they were hallucinating through sleep deprivation.

It is an extreme comparison but yet i feel it is the same coping strategy, people have been so gaslit that they have resorted to the same behaviour that drug addict display during a self inflicted psychotic episode. Very sad seeing this in the majority.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 11, 2022)

Did I say that _fauci_ means _jaws _in italian?


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 11, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Did I say that _fauci_ means _jaws _in italian?


Haha, have you seen the meme of the cinema ad of the film jaws with the shark surfacing and taking a good bite the word jaws is replaced with the word J***...


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 11, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> jaws is replaced with the word J***...


There we go again. Always talking about the *j*_*abs*_... right?


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 11, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> There we go again. Always talking about the *j*_*abs*_... right?


Haha, in-deeds. Good to know who your owner is... Shhh

Sorry did not mean you specifically should have said ours.


----------



## JGwatkin (Jan 12, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Many arrive on charter flights to escape the tyrannical regimes of Canada, Australia and New Zealand. They choose Mexico as the last free country on earth. Hundreds of families settled this year in Riviera Nayarit and Puerto Vallarta. A similar phenomenon is registered in the coasts of Yucatan.
> 
> “Freedom Lovers”: México recibe una oleada inmigratoria de amantes de la libertad • Diario de Vallarta & Nayarit



I have been on Vallarta for almost a year now and can say there is a very weird dynamic going on within the expats who are here. The younger expats, particularly ones with young kids (like myself), have largely came to escape all the crap in the states and in Canada. The older retiree types, however, want PV to be like Canada. There is a very outspoken majority on the biggest PV Facebook group calling for people to mask up since I have been here and have been calling for the vaccine cards to get into places since the vaccines have become more easily available. They have even started going as far as calling the police on small store fronts not enforcing the mask mandates here and have cheered the news that the governor of state has put a mandate for proof of vaccine or negative test to enter bars, night clubs casinos and "big events". 

So, there has been a divide in the ex pat community here, with the freedom seeking ex pats vastly out numbered. However, I have heard there are many people coming from Europe and New Zealand to get  away from the tyranny there. This talk of the uptick in "freedom centric" ex pats has really only started since December though, so we will see if it continues.

As far as the mandate situation here goes, the government implemented mask mandates/recommendations before we first got here and have constantly gone back to "mandating" mask since we have been here whenever they claim there is an uptick in "infections". These mandates are usually only enforced by store fonts for a short time before they stop asking customers to mask up and the reason many of these smaller mom and pop stores even enforcing them in the first place is the expats, who largely push the commerce in this tourist destination, have been so outspoken about wanting it. I have heard this directly from a coffee shop owner.  They have tried to implement stuff on the bar/nightlight scene here the most, but everything from curfew, to total capacity, to wearing masks, has been very loosely followed. In fact, the last time the state south of here tried to enforce a curfew in bars, the bar owners came together and said we are not doing that and that was that.

Basically, when things are enforced it is for a limited time (outside of big outlet stores like Costco and Walmart, these have enforced mask wearing the whole time) and when the people decided they have had enough, the police and national guard (who patrol like police) don't have interest in enforcing these mandates. For instance, the government has periodically tried to enforce mask mandates for the malecon/boardwalk and the NG just put people at the start of the malecon, who tell people entering to mask up to enter. However, we would just walk around and enter at the next street. If the NG personnel ever saw people on the malecon without a mask, they never stopped anyone. As long as you were beyond the checkpoint, they did not care. Moreover, they tried to shutdown the malecon on NYE and cancel the fireworks. They brought in this massive screen that let everyone know that the event was off. However, people still showed up and the nightclubs didn't close, so the NG just stood guard in front of the monitor because people began throwing things at it while flipping it the bird. That was it, they did zero to shut the event down. They had no interest in shutting it down because PV ultimately needs tourist and from what I have heard the cartels have a stake in that and make sure that tourism isn't slowed to much. 

All that said, there is still around a 65/35 masked to unmasked ratio of people walking around here in the heavily tourist areas, which is pretty annoying. Additionally, we can't go into every place we would want to because we would need to mask up. So, while I still do feel free, in some ways it does feel more free in the states, even if its the calm before the storm so to speak. 
However, you will find almost zero masked people in the heavily tourist destinations in Riviera Nayarit. This has been the case since we first took a day trip to a beach town called Sayulita. I don't think I saw a single person on that trip wearing a mask, inside a store or walking through the town. I told a waitress how awesome I thought it was that no one wore mask and she said "well, we don't watch the news so covid doesn't exist here" my kind of town. Unfortunately, this was my wife's first time living out of the country and didn't feel comfortable living in a smaller town without hospitals close just in case our kids got an injury. However, I think we will end up there, or surrounding areas, when our lease is up here because that state has been that way since and is incredibly free right now. If you are looking to excape to this area in Mexico, I would head to Riviera Nayarit.


----------



## fabiorem (Jan 12, 2022)

matematik said:


> I think it's probably bad news. They literally sent soldiers from abroad there wearing "UN" helmets with "shoot to kill" orders. Astana/Nur Sultan is clearly a major Illuminati centre, maybe planned to be THE main NWO centre in the near future, so the extreme response does not surprise me.
> 
> I do find it a bit odd why the cabal would choose to establish their NWO capital in a country that clearly has a volatile and warlike native population that opposes the agenda, but if Astana/Nur Sultan is the geographical centre of the flat earth then it's not so much that they chose to build it there but rather Kazakhstan is just where happens to be the geographical centre of the flat earth map.
> 
> ...




Have you considered it could be the opposite? The rebels could be backed with weapons and resources by the globalists themselves, and take the country by storm to finally establish the capital. The kazakhs being warlike would just add fuel to the fire. 
Same thing with these "terrorists" in Britain, who could be deployed to take the City of London (financial center). 
The UN is a old institution, which belongs to the old nation-state idea. Globalism could imply in the end of nation-states as we know it, and the UN would end as well.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 12, 2022)

*Germany: Federal Statistical Office reports highest excess mortality since 1946*​​In a preliminary special analysis of death rates for the past year 2021, the Federal Statistical Office reports an excess mortality rate of about eight percent, the highest figure in more than 75 years.​
Statistisches Bundesamt meldet höchste Übersterblichkeit seit 1946

1946 was the famine, triggered by the Allied occupation. I am sure we will soon top that year as well.


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 12, 2022)

*A Lesson from the past of how to deal with poisoners in 1530.*
François Bonivard, Chronicles of Geneva, second volume, pages 395 – 402
“When the bubonic plague struck Geneva in 1530, everything was ready. They even opened a whole hospital for the plague victims. With doctors, paramedics and nurses. The traders contributed, the magistrate gave grants every month. The patients always gave money, and if one of them died alone, all the goods went to the hospital.

But then a disaster happened: the plague was dying out, while the subsidies depended on the number of patients. There was no question of right and wrong for the Geneva hospital staff in 1530. If the plague produces money, then the plague is good. And then the doctors got organized.
At first, they just poisoned patients to raise the mortality statistics, but they quickly realized that the statistics didn’t have to be just about mortality, but about mortality from plague. So they began to cut the boils from the bodies of the dead, dry them, grind them in a mortar and give them to other patients as medicine. Then they started dusting clothes, handkerchiefs and garters. But somehow the plague continued to abate. Apparently, the dried buboes didn’t work well. Doctors went into town and spread bubonic powder on door handles at night, selecting those homes where they could then profit. As an eyewitness wrote of these events, “this remained hidden for some time, but the devil is more concerned with increasing the number of sins than with hiding them.”
In short, one of the doctors became so impudent and lazy that he decided not to wander the city at night, but simply threw a bundle of dust into the crowd during the day. The stench rose to the sky and one of the girls, who by a lucky chance had recently come out of that hospital, discovered what that smell was.
The doctor was tied up and placed in the good hands of competent “craftsmen.” They tried to get as much information from him as possible. However, the execution lasted several days. The ingenious hippocrits were tied to poles on wagons and carried around the city. At each intersection the executioners used red-hot tongs to tear off pieces of meat. They were then taken to the public square, beheaded and quartered, and the pieces were taken to all the districts of Geneva.
The only exception was the hospital director’s son, who did not take part in the trial but blurted out that he knew how to make potions and how to prepare the powder without fear of contamination. He was simply beheaded “to prevent the spread of evil”.
– It seems this playbook of manufactured death and disease has been around for a very long time but take comfort a workable solution has been found and applied.  Let us note who are the modern poisoners.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello you evil thought criminals,

I have converted to alopathy - I now believe in CovAids, and am going to start wearing a 'face covering' - even when I sleep.

Joking of course. Keep the faith, the hundredth monkey effect is real - and we will win in the end.



Edited for spelling 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ-x0vDru3E_


----------



## EUAFU (Jan 13, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> Having spent extended periods in both India and Brazil I would have to disagree, not so much in the city's but in the country side i was incredibly jealous of the level freedom that was on offer, high levels of corruption for sure but at least they were not pretending to be nice guys when they were doing so.
> 
> Just outed this sock puppet on twitter, loads of them that look legit but most of the replies to their extensive tweets are form themselves. Funny as hell, quite a lot have been busted doing this.
> 
> ...



The only difference between the oppression in Western and Central European countries, Australia and New Zealand and the South American countries is very "tenuous" (irony). If the demonstrations that are taking place in Germany, France, Italy were taking place in Brazil, there would be countless corpses of protesters.

And while in Australia they create concentration/reeducation camps, in Brazil they would send police officers to kidnap and kill the antivaxx "rebels", as is the tradition.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 13, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> Haha, in-deeds. Good to know who your owner is... Shhh
> 
> Sorry did not mean you specifically should have said ours.


...continuing the play on words...
The two prime ministers Italy had in the covid epoch are Conte and Draghi in this same order.
Conte is Count while Draghi is Dragons.
Count Dragons?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 13, 2022)

If this pandemic and all the associated crap that goes with it, has been masterminded by the drug companies so that they can use the general population for their insane experiments, then do we know who they are? Can we put names and faces to these b*stards?

The Spanish Flu was masterminded by *The Rockefeller Institute for Medical Research* through their vaccination development program as shown here: The ‘Spanish Flu’ Pandemic of 1918 It's obvious who was in that driving seat.

Who is behind Pfizer, Moderna, Johnson & Johnson & Astra-Zeneca? Whoever it is they should be the first up against the wall.


----------



## trismegistus (Jan 13, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> Who is behind Pfizer, Moderna, Johnson & Johnson & Astra-Zeneca? Whoever it is they should be the first up against the wall.



Follow the money


----------



## Akanah (Jan 13, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> Follow the money


It doesn't matter if you get tested or vaccinated; the money will be deducted from your health insurance. Doctors earn a golden nose through this.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 14, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> ...continuing the play on words...
> The two prime ministers Italy had in the covid epoch are Conte and Draghi in this same order.
> Conte is Count while Draghi is Dragons.
> Count Dragons?


Yeah, I have had the feeling that that show the Game of Drones had a lot of allegorical stuff in it that relates or translates our reality, winter is coming, the ice wall, the zombies etc, i can't help think the throne is almost exact copy of the popes grotesque room.



​Someone could do a thesis on that image alone.

I also think it plays into the wider stage that we think of as reality and the way it is either someone else's stageplay, or even someones or some entities dream or even a simulation that gets played over and over to model differing outcomes. This is what all the matrix type fils try to sell us, this of course may still be the trick, the greatest trick.

On a more positive note, this kind of awareness means it is truly a fantastic time to be alive and bear witness to the great play whilst knowing that it is a play.


EUAFU said:


> The only difference between the oppression in Western and Central European countries, Australia and New Zealand and the South American countries is very "tenuous" (irony). If the demonstrations that are taking place in Germany, France, Italy were taking place in Brazil, there would be countless corpses of protesters.
> 
> And while in Australia they create concentration/reeducation camps, in Brazil they would send police officers to kidnap and kill the antivaxx "rebels", as is the tradition.


I have a good friend who is a resident in the city of Brasilia, he is a wizard of the Kambo and can only be described as a salt of the earth type and yet he cannot see through the narrative


Will Scarlet said:


> If this pandemic and all the associated crap that goes with it, has been masterminded by the drug companies so that they can use the general population for their insane experiments, then do we know who they are? Can we put names and faces to these b*stards?
> 
> The Spanish Flu was masterminded by *The Rockefeller Institute for Medical Research* through their vaccination development program as shown here: The ‘Spanish Flu’ Pandemic of 1918 It's obvious who was in that driving seat.
> 
> Who is behind Pfizer, Moderna, Johnson & Johnson & Astra-Zeneca? Whoever it is they should be the first up against the wall.


Wonder if it is just a coincidence that Doris is a Johnson, and i don't just mean a dick, is he somehow connected to the family or Johnson and Johnson dy-nasty...


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 14, 2022)

Why is it some people enforce those things that doesnt work, and instead make it worse for the people?


----------



## Fawkes (Jan 14, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> Wonder if it is just a coincidence that Doris is a Johnson, and i don't just mean a dick, is he somehow connected to the family or Johnson and Johnson dy-nasty...


Yes, as much as a coincidence as Guy Fawkes calling himself "John Johnson" at the time of the Gunpowder Plot in 1605.


Will Scarlet said:


> Who is behind Pfizer, Moderna, Johnson & Johnson & Astra-Zeneca? Whoever it is they should be the first up against the wall.


You mean the wall that Mexico was supposed to have paid for five years ago?  

Anyway, try this on for size - From Pfizer to Moderna: who's making billions from Covid-19 vaccines?


----------



## matematik (Jan 14, 2022)

I can't work out if the media/cabal are genuinely trying to get Boris Johnson/the Tories out of office by highlighting their flouting of lockdown rules, or whether it's a sort of reverse psychology attempt to increase his popularity by portraying him as really being on the side of normal people?


----------



## Fawkes (Jan 15, 2022)

matematik said:


> I can't work out if the media/cabal are genuinely trying to get Boris Johnson/the Tories out of office by highlighting their flouting of lockdown rules, or whether it's a sort of reverse psychology attempt to increase his popularity by portraying him as really being on the side of normal people?


Trump redux.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 15, 2022)

Fawkes said:


> Trump redux.


Fake out, dead cat bounce before the big finale, things should play out through this summer, a certain 7 year religious cycle ends in early September, if any prophecies were going to for-fill themselves this would be the time for it to happen, makes sense when given a wide angle view.

Shmita - Wikipedia

WEF plans for 2022


----------



## Safranek (Jan 15, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> Fake out, dead cat bounce before the big finale, things should play out through this summer, a certain 7 year religious cycle ends in early September, if any prophecies were going to for-fill themselves this would be the time for it to happen, makes sense when given a wide angle view.
> 
> Shmita - Wikipedia
> 
> WEF plans for 2022


Well, at least we have to appreciate their 'honesty' (translate - absolution of responsibility) regarding the contents of the report as proclaimed in the Preface:



> The information in this report, or on which this report is based, has been obtained from sources that the authors *believe to be reliable and accurate*. However, *it has not been independently verified* and *no representation or warranty, express or implied, is made as to the accuracy or completeness of any information obtained from third parties*. In addition, the statements in this report *may provide* current expectations of future events *based on certain assumptions* and include any statement that does *not directly relate to a historical fact or a current fact*. These statements involve known and *unknown* risks, *uncertainties* and other factors which are not exhaustive. The companies contributing to this report operate in a continually changing environment and new risks emerge continually. *Readers are cautioned not to place undue reliance on these statements*. The companies contributing to this report undertake *no obligation to publicly revise or update any statements  whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise and they shall in no event be liable for any loss or damage arising in connection with the use of the information in this report.*



There. Now we have their FIRM BELIEF that their report is based on TRUSTWORTHY third parties, we can also make the wise choice to BELIEVE that what they had written is accurate without of course, holding them responsible for it in any event, because we can be CERTAIN that they are naturally acting in our best interest.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 15, 2022)

Fawkes said:


> Anyway, try this on for size - From Pfizer to Moderna: who's making billions from Covid-19 vaccines?



"The two founders of BioNTech, the husband and wife team *Ugur Sahin* and *Özlem Türeci* – both doctors – became multibillionaires last year, when the potential of the vaccine and the deal with Pfizer prompted the shares to surge."

Two names for the list.

"The Pfizer/BioNTech jab is having an unexpected side-effect on the German municipality where scientists first developed it: for the first time in three decades the city of *Mainz *expects to become debt-free thanks to the tax revenues generated by the company’s global success."

*Mainz*, the heart of Jewish culture in Germany, one of the three SchUM cities and the original Jewish Ashkenaz settlement in Europe.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 15, 2022)

Safranek said:


> Well, at least we have to appreciate their 'honesty' (translate - absolution of responsibility) regarding the contents of the report as proclaimed in the Preface:
> 
> 
> 
> There. Now we have their FIRM BELIEF that their report is based on TRUSTWORTHY third parties, we can also make the wise choice to BELIEVE that what they had written is accurate without of course, holding them responsible for it in any event, because we can be CERTAIN that they are naturally acting in our best interest.


As for it's source it is likely from "that" book, witch is(sorry for the word play), open to interpretation, thus not really verifiable unless some events can be attributed to it. And this is still speculation on my part and came to me not from the covid narrative but what is happening within the crypto markets, coincidentally the start of this cycle had this result on the price of Bitcoin. The biggest and fastest single drop for quite some time. Ok a tenuous link but i think it back it up a bit and gives the event and cycle at least the merit of a possibility.






The Shmita year 2007-2008 culminated with the 2008 financial crash, seven years before that we all know what happened in September of 2001, I think you get the picture i am trying to paint here.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 15, 2022)

matematik said:


> I heard that the reason for the riots in Kazakhstan was because the government brought in a rule saying you have to be vaccinated to access your bank account. Anyone know if this is true or not?


From a strictly logical and objective point of view, knowing what we know about how revolutions are created and run, this would appear to be an entirely imported operation. We have seen "governments" around the world, particularly in 1st world white countries, imposing draconian restrictions and nefarious monetary policies, especially in these last two years, with the general public response being a mix of compliance, non-compliance, and the fairly frequent mass weekend non-violent protest to demonstrate a general discontent with the current leadership. In areas where we have seen violence taking place, such as in Germany, France, Netherlands, and Australia, the violence is clearly being instigated by the police, since we rarely see protesters showing up with weapons or strategy of a violent nature. And yet in Kazakhstan, we have an entirely different response altogether from the so-called population. 

Based on how it is being reported, both in mainstream and alternative medias, where all they are saying is that the public is pushing back due to rising gas prices while very few other outlets are citing Covid restrictions as the cause, the one thing that makes the most logical sense is that they are trying to cover up the fact that this is a top-down revolution, most likely of the George Soros variety, which would far better explain why foreign troops have been needed, both from the UN and from Russia, to restore order. Unless the Kazakhstan people are routinely trained and fortified in military strategy, this would definitely appear to be a foreign military operation designed to overthrow the existing regime in order to install a puppet government favorable to NATO nations to foment unrest in the region. This is a run up to what they are also planning to do in other places, particularly in Ukraine. This could very likely be the catalyst to starting another world war, which the globalists would be very happy to get going in order to complete their reset agenda.

It would also seem that the "good guys" in this scenario will be Russia, whom the media will paint as tyrants and warmongers, but, under this theatrical playout, will ultimately be the ones preventing such a world war from getting started, as we have already seen in places like Syria.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 16, 2022)

aussie state kidnappers takes lady away.
world state censors it?

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/IpMPPxqDEirg/_

Did see this postet elsewhere, do not know if its true because censoring


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 17, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> As for it's source it is likely from "that" book, witch is(sorry for the word play), open to interpretation, thus not really verifiable unless some events can be attributed to it. And this is still speculation on my part and came to me not from the covid narrative but what is happening within the crypto markets, coincidentally the start of this cycle had this result on the price of Bitcoin. The biggest and fastest single drop for quite some time. Ok a tenuous link but i think it back it up a bit and gives the event and cycle at least the merit of a possibility.
> 
> View attachment 18597
> 
> ...


I did not notice but they encoded a 33 just to drive the point home, 21/2+1= 3 at 3pm exactly = 33 also 21 is three 7, seven year per cycle is another 3 so we have 333.


----------



## esotericNepalese (Jan 17, 2022)

I'm sure this has already been discussed, but I suspect they're going to try tearing down more old world buildings while they have us all locked down. There will be fewer witnesses. Perhaps the destruction of these buildings, and history in general, has been their primary goal all along.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Citezenship (Jan 18, 2022)

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/embed/hIUmQiUhC9uo/_​


----------



## matematik (Jan 19, 2022)

I find it weird that the British government is completely rolling back the agenda. Today Boris Johnson has announced an end to mask wearing, no more WFH, no vaccine passports, etc. A return to total normality it would seem. I've even read speculation that they will completely withdraw the vaccines soon because of mounting evidence that they are dangerous.

What is going on here, are they seriously just giving up and throwing the towel in? I also find it strange that the UK seems to be the only country bringing the scamdemic to an end, most others are doubling down on the restrictions, covid passes, etc, if anything.


----------



## Akanah (Jan 19, 2022)

Is the Corona pandemic a dumbing down event ?
The wearing of masks leads to a lack of oxygen in many people and to the death of some brain cells. Maybe this is a reason why the flat earth theory is booming at the moment. Dumbed-down people, of course, might not be averse to a new Great Reset.


----------



## David Glenney (Jan 19, 2022)

Akanah said:


> Maybe this is a reason why the flat earth theory is booming at the moment.


Immunized against satanic hoaxes (also known as bullshit), Flat Earthers are too smart to don face-diapers.

On the other hand, there is much overlap among the people I know who believe NASA / SpaceSex and those who believe their face will offend or kill unless they put a napkin on it and get injected.  Ditto for Climate Change...


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 19, 2022)

matematik said:


> I find it weird that the British government is completely rolling back the agenda. Today Boris Johnson has announced an end to mask wearing, no more WFH, no vaccine passports, etc. A return to total normality it would seem. I've even read speculation that they will completely withdraw the vaccines soon because of mounting evidence that they are dangerous.
> 
> What is going on here, are they seriously just giving up and throwing the towel in? I also find it strange that the UK seems to be the only country bringing the scamdemic to an end, most others are doubling down on the restrictions, covid passes, etc, if anything.


On the surface this appears to be a strategic retreat, though not a complete one. So many factors not being properly reported on have led to this, including many lawsuits that will utterly destroy the narrative of these last two years. Perhaps they will feign ignorance of the dangers and will suddenly call for independent investigations and publicly roll a few heads of state. Whatever follows, they will do whatever possible to keep us deceived and in the dark while making it appear that their days of deception are over. Regardless, even this controlled strategic retreat is a victory for the people. This news will have many positive rippling effects around the world in the next coming days.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 23, 2022)

The Telegraph:

It's time to topple the failed lockdown elites


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 23, 2022)

It's behind a paywall unfortunately


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 23, 2022)

6079SmithW said:


> It's behind a paywall unfortunately



not for me thanks to my super awesome content blockers. 

(Or maybe it blocks based on geolocation and IP.)



> It's time to topple the failed lockdown elites​The wrong people have been in charge since 2020. Scrap the last remaining restrictions and let us take back control of our lives
> 
> 
> CAMILLA TOMINEY
> ...


----------



## feralimal (Jan 23, 2022)

matematik said:


> I find it weird that the British government is completely rolling back the agenda. Today Boris Johnson has announced an end to mask wearing, no more WFH, no vaccine passports, etc. A return to total normality it would seem. I've even read speculation that they will completely withdraw the vaccines soon because of mounting evidence that they are dangerous.
> 
> What is going on here, are they seriously just giving up and throwing the towel in? I also find it strange that the UK seems to be the only country bringing the scamdemic to an end, most others are doubling down on the restrictions, covid passes, etc, if anything.


I don't think so.  I think it heralds the end of Phase 1.  I think the key strategic goal is 'bio-medical ids/passports/wallets' - if they back away from that, then we are saying something..  I think whatever retreat occurs, ids will remain a part of the plan.  Ids to get out of your house are an essential part of the technocratic dream.  I actually think testing will move to phones, and it is planned that there will be a daily phone test for citizen participation.

What was at risk perhaps, was the masses trust in their authority - they have to fall back before there is serious loss of trust in the governance structures.  In the eyes of most, government can still plausibly argue that they were just doing whatever-it-was in good faith - and carry they masses with them.

They wouldn't want to lose that means of control - threat of force is better that the actual use of force on an enraged public.  IMO.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 23, 2022)

The government repealing these things is meaningless and purely ass covering from a legal perspective. 

The damage is done, the UK public have had their egos stroked for two years, and had a complex social engineering program carried out against them. 

The government has completed that now, they switched off the machine because they believe the job is complete


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 23, 2022)

feralimal said:


> I don't think so.  I think it heralds the end of Phase 1.  I think the key strategic goal is 'bio-medical ids/passports/wallets' - if they back away from that, then we are saying something..  I think whatever retreat occurs, ids will remain a part of the plan.  Ids to get out of your house are an essential part of the technocratic dream.  I actually think testing will move to phones, and it is planned that there will be a daily phone test for citizen participation.
> 
> What was at risk perhaps, was the masses trust in their authority - they have to fall back before there is serious loss of trust in the governance structures.  In the eyes of most, government can still plausibly argue that they were just doing whatever-it-was in good faith - and carry they masses with them.
> 
> They wouldn't want to lose that means of control - threat of force is better that the actual use of force on an enraged public.  IMO.


The ultimate wet dream of the techno psycho is the ability to turn on or off someones ability to live, remotely, maybe for even thinking incorrectly.
One takeaway from this is just how powerful they think an individual can be otherwise they would not go to so much trouble.


----------



## feralimal (Jan 23, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> The ultimate wet dream of the techno psycho is the ability to turn on or off someones ability to live, remotely, maybe for even thinking incorrectly.
> One takeaway from this is just how powerful they think an individual can be otherwise they would not go to so much trouble.


I agree.

An actualised individual is someone who is inclined _*not*_ to outsource their thinking - they keep their reasoning 'in house'. Someone who reasons for themselves may (justifiably) reject provided thought forms/structures. Providing the requisite thought forms to collectivise us is the job of the collectivists or system administrators - these are the foundations of control.

So, individual thinking _is_ a threat, especially if it involves rejection of those provided, collectivising ideas, and even more so if that rejection is based in reason and truth - the output of one's reasoning might be understood and relayed to another for their verification. Truth is even more infectious than a virus!


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 23, 2022)

feralimal said:


> I agree.
> 
> An actualised individual is someone who is inclined _*not*_ to outsource their thinking - they keep their reasoning 'in house'. Someone who reasons for themselves may (justifiably) reject provided thought forms/structures. Providing the requisite thought forms to collectivise us is the job of the collectivists or system administrators - these are the foundations of control.
> 
> So, individual thinking _is_ a threat, especially if it involves rejection of those provided, collectivising ideas, and even more so if that rejection is based in reason and truth - the output of one's reasoning might be understood and relayed to another for their verification. Truth is even more infectious than a virus!


Indeed, something I said somewhere else.

I am going to go out on a limb here and say it matters not who holds the reigns as long as the people think that the reigns need holding, this is our main problem that we outsource our own authority, it's ok we all spent 12 or so years being trained to do it.

Spooky.


----------



## matematik (Jan 24, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> Indeed, something I said somewhere else.
> 
> I am going to go out on a limb here and say it matters not who holds the reigns as long as the people think that the reigns need holding, this is our main problem that we outsource our own authority, it's ok we all spent 12 or so years being trained to do it.
> 
> Spooky.



To be contrarian, what's the alternative though? Self-rule ie anarchy? Maybe this would work in some close-knit countries/societies, but in a "diverse" and atomised country like the UK I don't think I would trust the intentions and goals of many of my fellow "countrymen" enough to relish the idea of some sort of anarchic "system" with no government or police.

As far as I can see if you have a diverse country with authorities that have a weak or sometimes non-existent grip on law and order, you end up with societies like Brazil or South Africa. Is that desirable to most people?

Clearly the current state institutions are unfit for purpose, but I think a country like the UK needs some sort of central authority and law overseeing things.

It seems to me if you do away with state authorities and promote the mentality that everyone should just do their own thing, what THEY think is right, then rather than everyone pulling together for the good of society as a whole unhindered by the state, many are just going to see this as an opportunity to enrich themselves through thuggery and corruption, especially when they believe there will be no repercussions.

Maybe I'm just overly misanthropic though?


----------



## feralimal (Jan 24, 2022)

matematik said:


> To be contrarian, what's the alternative though? Self-rule ie anarchy? Maybe this would work in some close-knit countries/societies, but in a "diverse" and atomised country like the UK I don't think I would trust the intentions and goals of many of my fellow "countrymen" enough to relish the idea of some sort of anarchic "system" with no government or police.
> 
> As far as I can see if you have a diverse country with authorities that have a weak or sometimes non-existent grip on law and order, you end up with societies like Brazil or South Africa. Is that desirable to most people?
> 
> ...


I don't think you're overtly misanthropic - I think you are realistic.  Most people are not able to take care of themselves.  So, without strong guidance you would get into a situation of roaming gangs, etc - it would definitely get worse.  Even worse in places like the UK, we do not have the equalising access to weaponry - this is outside of most hands.  Whoever has the arms, gets to rule.  Which brings us right back to where we were...  We are currently ruled by people who have access to force.

I'm not going to say that this is right though.  Perhaps you can argue it has been "stable".  But none of this is "right".  Might (force) is not right - it is just might.

A couple of further points - just to address a couple of misconception I think you are making about anarchy, at least as I understand it.  Its not that there are no rules - that's not it.  To me, its that there are no written rules about right and wrong, no legal system.  We all have an innate moral system - this is how we should know what is right to do or not.  And it is even ok to make mistakes.  In brief, it is often called the golden rule - or do unto others as you would have done to you.  Or cause no harm.  This is the only principle required and it is innate.  You only need laws if you plan to get people to do bad things and call that right - eg making people wear masks or be excluded from shops.

Also, to see how this might work in practise - when you say have a family gathering the group does not need a book of rules or guidance.  People just act naturally and that is fine.  If someone takes an action that harms you, you can and should respond.  Others can act in support of you, if they like.  These are their moral choices.  All choices come with responsibility.  Even where you call the police to act on your behalf - these aren't morality-free choices, even if it feels far from us.  So, its not that there are no rules - its that one takes responsibility for one's actions.  If someone tries to harm you, you have the right to respond in self-defence.

Police etc to me may *seem* like external providers of order - but this is only because we have been taught this line of thinking (in indoctrination centers we call schools and even by family). People are generally good, kind and naturally harmonious - order is pretty spontaneous, imo. But if people in general are morally confused and are taught to see the rule book as a valid stand-in for their morality - they can actually cause harm (instigate violence) but call it good. We see examples of this all the time - doctors, police even teachers are initiating harm against other on account of their (unproven) beliefs but feel empowered to act as they do because they accept another's authority over themselves (eg a sergeant, the rule book).

So, if you look at who is actually causing problems, it almost always turns out that it is those people who have been told to do something but are _not_ engaging their personal morality - they believe that their superior in their chain of command really does have the moral right to direct them. In the final analysis, order followers are the problem and instigate violence. The elite are free to make whatever suggestions they like - the culpability lands on those taking the actions.

The way I see it - anarchy - self-ownership, personal responsibility etc - is just the start, and its a long road.  As I have seen in memes _you can't comply your way out of tyranny_ - anarchy is not complying.  We're at the point where we can kick the can down the road a bit more, or start paying the price for sticking our heads in the sand, pretending that the moral decisions we make do not apply to us, because 'an authority' told us to do it.

Finally, as a real interesting story to listen to to get your head in the right place, I like to recommend this:
“…And Then There Were None” – Film, Literature and the New World Order  : The Corbett Report
https://www.corbettreport.com/mp3/andthentherewerenone.mp3
(just try and get used to the wierd narration - its worth it imo.)


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 24, 2022)

matematik said:


> To be contrarian, what's the alternative though? Self-rule ie anarchy? Maybe this would work in some close-knit countries/societies, but in a "diverse" and atomised country like the UK I don't think I would trust the intentions and goals of many of my fellow "countrymen" enough to relish the idea of some sort of anarchic "system" with no government or police.
> 
> As far as I can see if you have a diverse country with authorities that have a weak or sometimes non-existent grip on law and order, you end up with societies like Brazil or South Africa. Is that desirable to most people?
> 
> ...


Having had the pleasure of spending some time deep enough into the wilderness(central Brazil to be exact) that it takes a couple of days for law enforcement get on the scene, they are only required in the most extreme cases which is much rarer than you would think. This was mostly possible by way of something know as local justice(probs not correct translation), or jungle justice, basically if you are a thief and get caught you will most likely get a bullet fired into you hand, not only to scare the crap out of you but to let other kind folks know that you have been punished, do something worse or get caught doing the same over and over and it is likely you will be forced to dig your own resting place, this kind of system very quickly weeds out the men from the boys, this may seem like it would toughen the criminals but believe me it has the opposite effect. When in the little village for the second time i hired a brand new car(the road to the village was 15km on a dirt road away) and all the time i was there we left not brand new but very expensive electronics lying around. My friend left his ipad in a bakery and we came home by car and did not realise till after we went back the next day and someone had returned it, I can tell you after living in good and bad parts of the UK that this is most unlikely to happen.

I did not have any trouble with the police out there but my friend did as he was out there for a year and the only problems he had was that the local(town not village) took his bike from him as he was not licensed, they did not charge him with anything just strait up took his property under the threat of being shot.

I also heard stories of the police over stepping the mark and feeling the bite of this kind of justice but never witnessed it.

Sometimes we are told that we can't do without this or that but in my experience and my experience only, this more often than not turns out to not be the case.

Funnily enough in the cities in Brazil that i did spend some time in(Sao Paulo and Rio) i did feel scared and threatened, mostly by the local mallitia wearing police uniforms and some times by the criminal underclass that those environments attract.

If you need an outside authority to let you feel safe then that is how you feel, i am not knocking you for it at all, i used to think this also but i have had enough experiences at home and abroad at least allow me to question why i needed it.

Meanwhile in this country I have been the victim of some pretty brutal violence from those claiming to have an authority over me, much more so as a youngster but I still see the UK police as Britains most well organised, well funded and most criminal gang, this is not just a suspicion as i have the physical and mental scars to prove it and also all the paperwork to back it up, I have been compensated a lot for it but I also have never had an admission of guilt. This just my own perspective.


----------



## JGwatkin (Jan 24, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> Having had the pleasure of spending some time deep enough into the wilderness(central Brazil to be exact) that it takes a couple of days for law enforcement get on the scene, they are only required in the most extreme cases which is much rarer than you would think. This was mostly possible by way of something know as local justice(probs not correct translation), or jungle justice, basically if you are a thief and get caught you will most likely get a bullet fired into you hand, not only to scare the crap out of you but to let other kind folks know that you have been punished, do something worse or get caught doing the same over and over and it is likely you will be forced to dig your own resting place, this kind of system very quickly weeds out the men from the boys, this may seem like it would toughen the criminals but believe me it has the opposite effect. When in the little village for the second time i hired a brand new car(the road to the village was 15km on a dirt road away) and all the time i was there we left not brand new but very expensive electronics lying around. My friend left his ipad in a bakery and we came home by car and did not realise till after we went back the next day and someone had returned it, I can tell you after living in good and bad parts of the UK that this is most unlikely to happen.
> 
> I did not have any trouble with the police out there but my friend did as he was out there for a year and the only problems he had was that the local(town not village) took his bike from him as he was not licensed, they did not charge him with anything just strait up took his property under the threat of being shot.
> 
> ...



I have spent time in Ecuador in cities similar to what you are describing, without the presence of any police force (or other agents of the government). I came away thinking exactly as you did. Really low crime and when it does happen, the locals take care of it.

The idea that we need governmental agents, to keep us safe, is because we are conditioned to think humans, as a whole, are not moral  and society would fall into a violent mayhem without the government's rules-- and it's agents to enforce them, of course. It's far from the truth though, in my experience.


----------



## matematik (Jan 25, 2022)

Sparsely populated rural areas with close-knit self-sufficient communities, often belonging to the same tribe, are a different matter. I'm not surprised that such areas don't need government police forces to have a low crime rate.

I don't think this really applies to Western countries like Britain that are predominantly urban with traditional rural communities having been uprooted decades ago if not longer. In fact it doesn't apply even in the cities in South America which are widely considered to be some of the most violent and dangerous in the world, due at least in part to the lack of an effective police force.

Something I would conclude from this is that the urban metropolis is not conducive to functioning healthy communities, especially when high levels of "diversity" are added to the equation. Unfortunately Agenda 21/2030 is about herding more and more people into megacities.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 25, 2022)

matematik said:


> Sparsely populated rural areas with close-knit self-sufficient communities, often belonging to the same tribe, are a different matter. I'm not surprised that such areas don't need government police forces to have a low crime rate.
> 
> I don't think this really applies to Western countries like Britain that are predominantly urban with traditional rural communities having been uprooted decades ago if not longer. In fact it doesn't apply even in the cities in South America which are widely considered to be some of the most violent and dangerous in the world, due at least in part to the lack of an effective police force.
> 
> Something I would conclude from this is that the urban metropolis is not conducive to functioning healthy communities, especially when high levels of "diversity" are added to the equation. Unfortunately Agenda 21/2030 is about herding more and more people into megacities.



Well, you also have the violence makes for more violence. Its time for a change but the change must take time.


----------



## feralimal (Jan 25, 2022)

matematik said:


> Something I would conclude from this is that the urban metropolis is not conducive to functioning healthy communities, especially when high levels of "diversity" are added to the equation. Unfortunately Agenda 21/2030 is about herding more and more people into megacities.


I agree - its absolutely going to get worse, less freedom, etc, before it gets better.  Most of us are choosing hardcore slavery.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 26, 2022)

From 2017. DARPA convention getting told what was coming in 2020 in explicit detail.
The videomaker goes on in a rather ignorant fashion about shielding further in,but it's the first section on the DARPA presentation that's important.

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/DbSGLgJtshM2/_

A


JGwatkin said:


> I have spent time in Ecuador in cities similar to what you are describing, without the presence of any police force (or other agents of the government). I came away thinking exactly as you did. Really low crime and when it does happen, the locals take care of it.
> 
> The idea that we need governmental agents, to keep us safe, is because we are conditioned to think humans, as a whole, are not moral  and society would fall into a violent mayhem without the government's rules-- and it's agents to enforce them, of course. It's far from the truth though, in my experience.


As someone who lives rurally, time and time again laws that are made for cities are unnecessary for rural towns and areas and often are just plain obstructive when enforced by city cops posted to there. Local cops tend to use common sense, but they are usually not allowed to stay in their home town to police but transfered elsewhere. This has been my experience.
Law's need to be made and applied locally in my opinion.
One size, does not fit all.


----------



## CBRadio (Jan 26, 2022)

Akanah said:


> Is the Corona pandemic a dumbing down event ?
> The wearing of masks leads to a lack of oxygen in many people and to the death of some brain cells. Maybe this is a reason why the flat earth theory is booming at the moment. Dumbed-down people, of course, might not be averse to a new Great Reset.


I was thinking something similar today. Those mask-wearers who seem not to notice they're wearing one, even alone in their car - what is it doing to their brain? Oddly, low-grade pain can be addictive, and even comforting, at times of feeling emotionally numb (so I've observed in myself and others).


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 26, 2022)

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/jDkn7ruUIFuj/_


----------



## CBRadio (Jan 26, 2022)

https://twitter.com/hartleysplot
Stephen Hartley

@hartleysplot

1/n Medical consent: I left my job as an A&E consultant over vaccine mandates. I would have happily pottered on part time until I dropped, but I was old enough to get my NHS pension so I went. It's almost impossible to explain to non-medical people how central consent is to
.medical practice, but I'm going to try. Consent is at the very centre of EVERYTHING that we do as medical practitioners. During our training, we learn about it in detail and we have to pass exams on it. It's a vast topic and the GMC's own guidance is 40 pages long:

_View: https://twitter.com/hartleysplot/status/1485242699192184833?_


40 pages of guidance before someone can accept a Yes? Do everyone a favour. Say No.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 27, 2022)

I dont know how it is in your country. But here, the secret service slave catcher fascist's is always having a press meeting stating that the far right movement is the problem. (The states problem, not the peoples, but they never say this ofcourse) Most recently regarding protests about clotshot passports.

They always push that the far right is the most dangerous and real threat do democracy here. - So, ok,  far-right riots the 
fascist say? Well.THEY HAD ONE FLAG at the protest in stockholm last weekend. And while it were not as crowded as canada today, its estimated around 50.000 people of all varietes showed up. It was peaceful. 

Are the PTB showing their true position of  keeping modern slaves / dumb worker bees? I can not for my life understand why natives are supporting the international juice narrative. Or why the PTB needs us unhappy. The fascist workers Do enable the rulers power. Their press and media, never show how it actually is. We didnt see anything about canada at all on the news. And Our national protest was way down, hard to find in the news. 
  Until someone with the mithras flame and fascist logo got the idea of, once again, blame it on deadly death nazis. They use fear. They put fear into the public. This is why they, the international PTB keep their power of the population. 
With violence monopoly. Torture monopoly.

- However, are they loosing ground now? Clearly more and more people around the world sees their true color, even if not their common origin.
Are freedom coming?  Canada turned out to be fantastic. What a start! What a community! 
Convoy for freedom if you've missed out so far. 

some source, search for the press conferenc yourself if you want, but its probably hard to find translations. Its all about blaming anti V. Nazis.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 28, 2022)

Just a thought about various second thoughts and strange messages from the so-called experts during the annual day of fools: January 27.
It seems they are now thinking back about the lockdowns inthe same day Israel abolish the green pass. Fake nazeee narrative on the horizon? My answer is YES.


----------



## Akanah (Jan 28, 2022)

Blackdiamond said:


> They always push that the far right is the most dangerous and real threat do democracy here. - So, ok,  far-right riots the
> fascist say? Well.THEY HAD ONE FLAG at the protest in stockholm last weekend. And while it were not as crowded as canada today, its estimated around 50.000 people of all varietes showed up. It was peaceful.


It´s the same like in germany. People want their freedom back and are called Nazis. We already had such a problem when a German-Russian was murdered in my former hometown Chemnitz. People who were upset about the murder were called Nazis. And then they had given such strange left-wing concerts in the city to calm down the masses. I found that disgusting.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 28, 2022)

Swedish officials says no shot for those under 12. It is deemed too dangorous(!) and non effective. State say they dont need it. - But, at the same time they stated this, it will change if they have to. In other words: if the protests and freedom activism disappear we will enforce american companys orders again.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Feb 1, 2022)

David Glenney said:


> Seems more of a repeated scam.  One of many soft-kill control psy-ops with which the assholes wage war against all people.  I refuse to join a cult to make money.  I certainly refuse any jabs ever.  They're probably just trying to jab as many people as they can, "reset" as much as they can, commit as many heinous capital treasonous crimes as they can get away with, then throw whatever cartoon character under a CGI bus and keep on coasting down the fucking gravy train.
> 
> I would totally join the revolution if I could find it.  Wink wink, nudge nudge!



Please Note "United States Patent" Rota et al. Patent Number US 7,220852 B1, dated May 22, 2007, which created a US Patent on Coronavirus Isolated from Humans. The Assignee was "The United States of America as represented by the Secretary of the Department of Health and Human Services, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Washington, DC (US)."

*Beneficiaries included:*
Twentieth Century-Fox
Pirnie, Lee & Company
Hua Nan Motors
China Factors
Swan, Culbertson, & Fritz
National Aniline and Chemical Company
American Engineering Corporation
Gallop & Company
American Asiatic Underwriters
Wallace Harper and Company
Cathay Oil Company
Anker B. Henningsen
William Hunt and Company
Hongkong Bottlers
All Federal Incorporations circe 1947-49.
Please also understand that, as this patent makes clear, China was the ultimate assignee.


----------



## Prolix (Feb 1, 2022)

asatiger1966 said:


> Please Note "United States Patent" Rota et al. Patent Number US 7,220852 B1, dated May 22, 2007, which created a US Patent on Coronavirus Isolated from Humans. The Assignee was "The United States of America as represented by the Secretary of the Department of Health and Human Services, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Washington, DC (US)."
> 
> *Beneficiaries included:*
> Twentieth Century-Fox
> ...


I note and understand that the US Patent Office appear to believe a "virus" can be isolated.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Feb 2, 2022)

Trudeu PM in Canada, not only is he * supremacist. He is portraying the god of destruction and rebuilding. Seems like this really could have been planned.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 2, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Today would be a great day in the numbers game to pull some kind of publicity stunt, 2/2/22 and 22rd day of year.


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Feb 3, 2022)

I’m just now reading “The Black Death; a chronicle of the plague”
by Nohl, Johannes, 1882-
The Black Death; a chronicle of the plague : Nohl, Johannes, 1882- : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

I was horrified when, upon reading pages 54 to 56 I came across the report of the autopsy of a middle aged woman who had died of the plague In the year 1713. The report states that both the heart and the brain were full of a black, tar-like sticky goo, which seems to be similar to what modern autopsies are finding in vaccinated dead people.
Polyps are clots or lumps of fleshy material, so polypous blood must be blood with clots, right?
With old viruses being found in the melting permafrost, have they found something new to test on humanity? I distinctly remember reading an article a few years back on the dangers of these newly rediscovered pathogens.

Welp, Scientists Found 28 New Virus Groups in a Melting Glacier


----------



## Blackdiamond (Feb 3, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/yVzBKwQnSiY_


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 3, 2022)

What goes through the minds of nurses and doctors who are called professional when they do this to a mother?


_View: https://mobile.twitter.com/Based__UK/status/1489184636441931776_​


----------



## feralimal (Feb 3, 2022)

Fortuna Fled said:


> I’m just now reading “The Black Death; a chronicle of the plague”
> by Nohl, Johannes, 1882-
> The Black Death; a chronicle of the plague : Nohl, Johannes, 1882- : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> ...


Its quite plausible to me, that "viruses" + vaccines are run on a cycle.  Eg, perhaps this is 10th time they have done this in the past millenium.  Ie that this is just one of the things that are done to traumatise us and keep us under control.  "War" would be another.  "Financial war" another.  Etc.  Etc.


----------



## CBRadio (Feb 3, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> What goes through the minds of nurses and doctors who are called professional when they do this to a mother?
> 
> 
> _View: https://mobile.twitter.com/Based__UK/status/1489184636441931776_​



I lot of people rallied round from what I gleaned on FB. Some people contacted the hospital and even went there. She was allowed to be with her baby. She seems to have a great support network and partner.
Your question may be rhetorical, but I think you don't easily lose touch with your compassion and natural urge to protect the vulnerable (not to say the biological urge to preserve the mother-child bond). It's got to be something pretty hefty. So, fear for your own survival or having your identity dependent on being seen in a particular way ('good', 'obeying orders'). Thus are psychopaths created - via a false self.



CBRadio said:


> I lot of people rallied round from what I gleaned on FB. Some people contacted the hospital and even went there. She was allowed to be with her baby. She seems to have a great support network and partner.


Edit to add: I'Not so sure about this. The FB page is a stream of inspirational .'stand up for your rights' stuff' which is at odds with the twitter presentation. Possible cautionary tale for non-vaxed parents and a deterrent to speaking out.


----------



## fabiorem (Feb 4, 2022)

How controlled opposition works: 

plant mole who will be against forced vaccinations, vax passports and mandates. 
show curriculum of the agent, his cerficates, proof of authority, etc. 
agent points to evidence that blood clots and AIDS are caused by the vaccines, to gain notoriety in the alternative media. 
instigate discussion among those opposed to the mandates, until they have the agent trust. 
let time pass, and abort the passport in some instances, to bring temporary relief (bite and blow tactic). 
now have the agent saying the new "mutation" of the virus causes blood clots and AIDS, and make everybody forget about item 3 through hammering. 
elaborate some plan the new variant came from some chinese laboratory, instead of being a side effect of the vaccine itself. 
everybody will keep believing the failed germ theory, and will eventually accept a new batch of vaccines, to be released in the future. 
come back with the passport after a year have passed and the opposition is as hypnotized as the standard sheeple.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Feb 8, 2022)

Grand Jury Proceeding by the Peoples´ Court of Public Opinion
Empowering Public Conscience through *Natural Law*
‘Injustice to One is an Injustice to All’
Grand Jury​
A group of international lawyers and a judge are conducting criminal investigation modelled after Grand Jury proceedings in order to present to the public all available evidence of COVID-19 Crimes Against Humanity to date against “leaders, organizers, instigators and accomplices” who aided, abetted or actively participated in the formulation and execution of a common plan for a pandemic.

This investigation is of the people, by the people and for the people, so YOU can be part of the jury.

Through showing a complete picture of what we are facing, including the geopolitical and historical backdrop – the proceeding is meant to create awareness about the factual collapse of the current, hijacked system and its institutions, and, as a consequence the necessity for the people themselves retaking their sovereignty.

12. Feb: The general historical and geopolitical backdrop to all of this
13. Feb: PCR-Test
19. Feb: Injections
20. Feb: Financial Destruction
26. Feb: Eugenics + closing arguments and outlook​
Media Release Grand Jury Proceeding 02-05-2022.pdf
Grand Jury | Tag 1 Video (German) >
Grand Jury | Day 1 Video (English) >
For those addicted to YouTube click here

Let's see how long it is before the cynics suck all the joy out of this.


----------



## feralimal (Feb 8, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> Let's see how long it is before the cynics suck all the joy out of this.


Well, that would be me, I guess.  But, given you say this, perhaps you have reservations too?  Can you think of any times that a legal solution has delivered?



Will Scarlet said:


> A group of international lawyers and a judge are conducting criminal investigation modelled after Grand Jury proceedings


I'm all for presentation and dissemination of information that undermines the narratives.  But, I'm not hopeful that a group of 'international lawyers and a judge' are going to achieve anything much apart from waste time and play a part in some BS negotiation/synthesis of a post-covid world.  Eg maybe they will settle on a position of 'yes to a biomedical-id, but no to vaccines and testing'.

Did they not realise that law was a corrupt system before covid?  Is it really a case of 'more law'?

Do I really 'retake my sovereignty' by supporting this group?

Do they discuss the fact that there are no such things as viruses or do they accept that bit and so support the narrative, helping define one edge of the covid overton window?

I've far more time for the truckers in Canada, which has the messiness of a more spontaneous situation.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 8, 2022)

_View: https://twitter.com/RobertFritzenk2/status/1491122099226050560_


169 pages of the awesome power of networking laid bare.

​


----------



## feralimal (Feb 8, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> _View: https://twitter.com/RobertFritzenk2/status/1491122099226050560_
> 
> 
> 169 pages of the awesome power of networking laid bare.
> ...



What amazing info.. what a job to have put all this together.

But as a pdf, its really impenetrable.  I find it hard to read anyway.

The best bit that indicates the level at which the WEF operates, is on page 92 imo, as it discusses the you global leaders.  We see Merkel, Zuckerberg, Sandberg, Schimdt and Brin.  This is a good one to show the reach.

So much data.... perhaps it should be dumped on a website somewhere, and let people drill in as they like.


----------



## pushamaku (Feb 9, 2022)

​


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 9, 2022)

henrymakow.com - Exposing Feminism and The New World Order


----------



## feralimal (Feb 9, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> The truckers protest began and a lady was promoted as the organiser. Two weeks in and now a man is doing the speaking on video.


I don't think any natural movement could make headway without attempts to subvert it, for sure.  Of course a controlled figurehead would be placed for us. 

My point is that this event seems too messy by usual standards.  It seems to me the media has been trying to catch up.


----------



## matematik (Feb 9, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> View attachment 19559
> 
> 
> henrymakow.com - Exposing Feminism and The New World Order



I've been following Makow's articles on the scamdemic on and off since it started, and he seems to be of the opinion that the narrative has been deliberately set up to implode by design so people demand change, which the PTB will gladly oblige. This is what their "Great Reset" really means.

Also, the fact one of the two main organisers of the truckers protest is a Jewish homosexual means it has state false flag written all over it in my opinion.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Feb 9, 2022)

matematik said:


> I've been following Makow's articles on the scamdemic on and off since it started, and he seems to be of the opinion that the narrative has been deliberately set up to implode by design so people demand change, which the PTB will gladly oblige. This is what their "Great Reset" really means.
> 
> Also, the fact one of the two main organisers of the truckers protest is a Jewish homosexual means it has state false flag written all over it in my opinion.



Maybe they try to gain controll. Something it seems they dont have yet. It is something we never seen before. Forced shots and all. The people have had enough. It is from the roots a freedome movement i believe.


----------



## alltheleaves (Feb 9, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> View attachment 19559
> 
> 
> henrymakow.com - Exposing Feminism and The New World Order


It would be helpful to include a name...


----------



## Safranek (Feb 9, 2022)

matematik said:


> Also, the fact one of the two main organisers of the truckers protest is a Jewish homosexual means it has state false flag written all over it in my opinion.


IMO even if this is the case, and it was planned as a controlled movement from the start, I doubt 'they' calculated on the level of grass-roots support that resulted as a consequence of the general public siding with the truckers thereby unifying for the mutual cause of Canadian freedom.


----------



## Magnetic (Feb 9, 2022)

The US military released the changes after vaccination recently:
Some powerful counter-information to The Official Narrative emerged last week from the US military’s own Defense Medical Epidemiology Database (DMED) when several whistleblower doctors revealed to attorney Tom Renz heretofore suppressed statistics on the shocking increase in vaccine injuries among young, otherwise able-bodied soldiers.  Have a look at the list reported out of *Dr. Robert Malone’s Substack newsletter*.



Total Number of Diseases & Injuries Reported By Year (Hospitalization) up 37%
Diseases of the Nervous System By Year up 968%
Malignant Neuroendocrine Tumor Reports By Year up 276%
Acute Myocardial Infarct Reports By Year up 343%
Acute Myocarditis Reports By Year up 184%
Acute Pericarditis Reports By Year up 70%
Pulmonary Embolism Reports By Year up 260%
Congenital Malformations Reports By Year up 87%
Nontraumatic Subarachnoid Hemorrhage Reports By Year up 227%
Anxiety Reports By Year up 2,361%
Suicide Reports By Year up 227%
Neoplasms for All Cancers By Year up 218%
Malignant Neoplasms for Digestive Organs By Year up 477%
Neoplasms for Breast Cancer By Year up 469%
Neoplasms for Testicular Cancer By Year up 298%
Female Infertility Reports By Year up 419%
Dysmenorrhea Reports By Year up 221.5%
Ovarian Dysfunction Reports By Year up 299%
Spontaneous Abortion Reports By Year DOWN by 10%
Male Infertility Reports By Year up 320%
Guillian-Barre Syndrome Reports By Year up 520%
Acute Transverse Myelitis Reports By Year up 494%
Seizure Reports By Year up 298%
Narcolepsy & Cataplexy Reports By Year up 352%
Rhabdomyolysis By Year up 672%
Multiple Sclerosis Reports By Year up 614%
Migraine Reports By Year up 352%
Blood Disorder Reports By Year up 204%
Hypertension (High Blood Pressure) Reports By Year up 2,130%
Cerebral Infarct Reports By Year up 294%[/

This is not the first time the nation has learned about vaccine injuries — the CDC’s VAERS registry has reported out massive problems with the Moderna, Pfizer,and J & J “vaccines” since early summer of 2021. (In fact, adverse events are notoriously under-reported by perhaps 100-times.) Now the FDA has gone and issued a full approval of the Moderna vaccine, without convening the customary expert advisory panel.


----------



## Akanah (Feb 9, 2022)

I already knew from Biontec that they were concerned about world health. There is nothing negative about wanting to make the whole world healthy, but anyone who sits in the same boat as Facebook and terrorizes whole peoples through vaccination mania and lockdown instead of working on basic needs such as food and a roof over their head, mercilessly fails the world saving plan.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 9, 2022)

matematik said:


> I've been following Makow's articles on the scamdemic on and off since it started, and he seems to be of the opinion that the narrative has been deliberately set up to implode by design so people demand change, which the PTB will gladly oblige. This is what their "Great Reset" really means.
> 
> Also, the fact one of the two main organisers of the truckers protest is a Jewish homosexual means it has state false flag written all over it in my opinion.


There's definitely controlled opposition elements to it, but from what I can see it us a controlled op attempting to hijack a genuine grassroots movement. What this means is that whatever big moves the convoy chooses to make, the spies within will be privy to prior to them making these moves, but that is the limit to what mischief they can pull to derail things at this point.

What makes this convoy so unique and special is in their dedication to keep all activities safe and non-violent. By choosing this strategy, the moles within are forced to walk the same tightrope as everyone else, otherwise they will out themselves as saboteurs and will be promptly extracted.

It is very similar to a rogue government that are forced to toe the line because the people have a rock solid constitution to hold them to. As long as the people are paying attention to all that their governments are doing, mischief can be kept to a minimum, which is why transparency is so very crucial.

If the leadership suddenly began making secretive moves, which could easily happen once they get the sitting government to the negotiation table, the convoy could easily withdraw their support and appoint a more trustworthy representative. This will be the defining moment of the entire operation, since it is at the negotiation table that things often go awry.

Since all eyes around the world are focused on this event, the typical dirty tricks designed to provoke violence are quickly identified and rooted out. Also what makes this convoy so very different is that support and sympathy continually grows exponentially by the day. They are well aware that the typical media and government channels are completely untrustworthy, necessitating for a live streaming grass roots coverage of everything taking place in virtual real time. What this means is that even though it is highly likely that there are insidious elements of subversion and sabotage built into the leadership of this movement, their options are quite limited in how they can disrupt its success without also turning the wrath of the populace against them, not only in the Canadian convoy, but around the rest of the world where similar plans are being made to end the tyranny of their governments.

It is safe to assume that those involved in the convoy have also considered that infiltration of their movement is likely, so have built in certain checks and balances within their respective groups to keep everyone apprised of any suspicious developments. By keeping everything completely transparent in all that they do, whatever mischief that is perpetrated can be swiftly dealt with.

As long as the grassroots elements within the convoy hold to their agreed upon ideals and strategy, there is little that can be done within or from the outside to undermine their success. Unity is the key.


_View: https://youtu.be/QFSsqV2N0kY_


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 9, 2022)

alltheleaves said:


> It would be helpful to include a name...


Sorry a name of who??

This is the caption under the pic.

*(Canada's future Prime Minister Pierre Poilievre with Mass Murderer Bill Gates in 2016. Poilievre promises to make Canadians "the freest people in the world.")*


----------



## Akanah (Feb 10, 2022)

One thing that has kind of triggered me since the Corona pandemic is the almost simultaneous occurrence of the jewel theft in the Green Vault of Dresden. Whenever I saw a photo of these jewels in the newspaper, I got a feeling of panic and I didn't know why. Today it occurred to me that maybe it is not a coincidence.
Did you ever notice that the picture of the coronavirus looks something like a Medusa or an animal with many heads ? Give these animal still jewels as jewelry in addition and you have the archetype picture of the apokalptischen Babylon animal of the end times. In a way, the Corona pandemic is from the beginning in the sign of the satanic materialism ruled by fear, greed and hatred which has risen again... perhaps it is only the last rebellion.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Feb 11, 2022)

The recent admission by Trudeau that his government is paying 600 million dollars to the media in order to guarantee their unquestioning support, which can be seen here, mirrors that of Spanish President, Pedro Sanchez, who was known to be paying 150,000 euros per day to the media two years ago.

It's safe to assume that every country now has a *MINISTRY OF PROPAGANDA* in the guise of its media outlets. The journalists, editors, directors, presenters, producers and scriptwriters are all, in fact, public employees or civil servants whose salaries are being paid for by the taxpayers - *US*. We are paying them to lie to us, to spread fear, misinformation and fake news. This goes some way to explain the massive increases in VAT and fuel prices that are generating the revenue necessary to fund these Ministries of Propaganda.

Check out the Twitter video above and see who you think Trudeau looks like when the lighting appears to give him a little moustache... someone else who had a Ministry of Propaganda many years ago maybe?


----------



## feralimal (Feb 11, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> The recent admission by Trudeau that his government is paying 600 million dollars to the media in order to guarantee their unquestioning support, which can be seen here, mirrors that of Spanish President, Pedro Sanchez, who was known to be paying 150,000 euros per day to the media two years ago.


It could be true, but that edited, bad quality video, on some random twitter account is not valid evidence.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 11, 2022)

feralimal said:


> It could be true, but that edited, bad quality video, on some random twitter account is not valid evidence.


The video may not be but the physical and digital evidence over the part two years is indisputable evidence that Will is spot on. Here in this thread or the original is the govuk page which shows how much the UK gov gave to the media for propaganda, sorry, health protection purposes. Not six hundred million but experience has shown when a government publishes a figure its a lie where the truth is underplayed or overplayed to fit the messaging.


----------



## feralimal (Feb 11, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> The video may not be but the physical and digital evidence over the part two years is indisputable evidence that Will is spot on. Here in this thread or the original is the govuk page which shows how much the UK gov gave to the media for propaganda, sorry, health protection purposes. Not six hundred million but experience has shown when a government publishes a figure its a lie where the truth is underplayed or overplayed to fit the messaging.


I'm in absolute agreement with the underlying principle - that governments around the world have undertaken the largest advertising campaign in history.  But if I use that video to make my point, I will undermine myself and won't convince anyone!


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 11, 2022)

feralimal said:


> I'm in absolute agreement with the underlying principle - that governments around the world have undertaken the largest advertising campaign in history.  But if I use that video to make my point, I will undermine myself and won't convince anyone!


Fair enough but my days of attempting to get people to look at things ended around May 2020.


----------



## feralimal (Feb 11, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Fair enough but my days of attempting to get people to look at things ended around May 2020.


For my records, I'd love to know how much the governments have spent advertising covid.  I'd also love to have this from their own sources, ie a politician on the record, or in MSM sources.


----------



## Magnetic (Feb 11, 2022)

A very brave trucker in Ottawa will sacrifice himself to protect other Canadians!  
_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/7QLeujCCkZFO/_


----------



## pushamaku (Feb 12, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> As long as the grassroots elements within the convoy hold to their agreed upon ideals and strategy, there is little that can be done within or from the outside to undermine their success. Unity is the key.


Subvert the subversion through genuine intention. Who Woulda Thunk It. Bet the scum never bet on that, eh. Naturally.

​


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 13, 2022)

You want something to share?
Try this.

_View: https://mobile.twitter.com/prof_freedom/status/1491373716999409666_​


----------



## Blackdiamond (Feb 13, 2022)

wether to laugh or cry? Nice sound track though! Im pkcturing Trump dancing  and smiling about his cult followers who thinks he's any different. (But cred for not starting a war i guess).
  Why is it SO important for the ruling cult to enslave every other one on earth? The masks cant be seen as anything other then a means of silencing. Is psychological war on humanity? 
Who are the grobians who obey every single stupid order, like the tear gas attack on civilian we saw yesterday, i think, in france? Is it why the canadian chief guy wants the families gone from ottawa, so he too can send in his squared fasci bearing, blindly obeying grobians? 

Klaus swab's reset failsafe system he speaks about, wants no one to own anything. Everything AI and electrical so they can track everyone and anyone who try to have a bit of freedom and independence in their life. They want to controll everything to the minute. 
- Last year EU ruled you have to register a lot of things that could make you slightly less dependent on the coming world state e-currency. Why is the reason for this? 
Is it all fueld by ego and fear? It surely must be impossible for this many people around the world, to not see whats really going on, it must be some other reason why they are still obeying orders? All of them cant be in it   just to be riding power. A lot of humans have good and clear spirit when NOT part of a hive mind.


----------



## matematik (Feb 14, 2022)

Interesting how the media and medical establishment are suddenly talking about HIV again. Could diagnosing the vaccine injured with HIV be a way of preventing people speaking out about it? I imagine not many people would want to shout about a HIV diagnosis with the obvious connotations that has.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 15, 2022)

For those who still believe they are free take a look at the situation in Canada right now. A piece of paper that is bound with a book that sits within a room in a building has been invoked by a man and woman speaking at a lectern
This is all that is required for the State to enforce its ownership of its property using people who believe they work for or are e!ployed by a State.

What it reveals with an unimaginable clarity is you do not own anything registered with the State.
The house.
The land.
The bank account.
The car, van, motorbike, truck, plane, helicopter.
Any animal that is chpped or tagged
The licence.
The passport.
The citizenship.
The legal address.
The legal name.
The certificate of birth
The gun

The Wef world has been here for my entire life it is only now coming into the spotlight.
You already own nothing and you are happy not knowing that truth.

The flaw in the system is you and I. It is reliant on our consent totally and utterly reliant it's the only thing it needs as it is the only thing we have.

Now Canada and Russia are the fear pornstars of the day distracting us from the fading fear pornstasr of death by invisible entity which has not aged well but has done its job.

There are no viruses never was can never be there is just you and I consenting to be shit scared of the fear of having nothing.
Good innit!


----------



## feralimal (Feb 15, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> For those who still believe they are free take a look at the situation in Canada right now. A piece of paper that is bound with a book that sits within a room in a building has been invoked by a man and woman speaking at a lectern
> This is all that is required for the State to enforce its ownership of its property using people who believe they work for or are e!ployed by a State.
> 
> What it reveals with an unimaginable clarity is you do not own anything registered with the State.
> ...


Yep.

On the positive side, you can own gold, silver, and other tangible things.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 15, 2022)

feralimal said:


> Yep.
> 
> On the positive side, you can own gold, silver, and other tangible things.


No you can pretend. If you have a gold watch on and I come up smack you in the head when you wake up your gold has vanished. The state employee will remove the states property with a simple spoken command or the presentation of a piece of paper rather than smacking you in the head but if the head smack is needed it will do that as well!
The state is what gives a financial value to and regulates the purity of its metals.
You literally own nothing. Its all left here when death comes a calling.


----------



## feralimal (Feb 15, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> No you can pretend. If you have a gold watch on and I come up smack you in the head when you wake up your gold has vanished. The state employee will remove the states property with a simple spoken command or the presentation of a piece of paper rather than smacking you in the head but if the head smack is needed it will do that as well!
> The state is what gives a financial value to and regulates the purity of its metals.
> You literally own nothing. Its all left here when death comes a calling.


I was speaking legally - I thought that that was what you were saying.  I'm not disputing that 'might is right' to whomever has the might.  And I'm sure you can't take any physical things with you when you die.  And that government can write whatever laws the like to make things legal too.

But are you saying the state can _legally_ present a piece of paper to take tangible things with you at a whim? This is new to me.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 15, 2022)

I never mentioned legality. Legality is not reality.
The state all of it lies in your consent to be governed by it or in it. Legality only exists on paper that is why statute books and registers exist and are guarded under lock and key only accessible to state employees.

Your house for example. It sits on land the state wants say for a new road or even a road widening. You refuse all offers the state makes to pretend you actually own the house and land. What happens is a piece of paper is created and state employees turn up and take the states property back.
If you could actually own land the state could do nothing.

The legality is the piece of paper the reality is the land is owned by no-one.

That is the big secret behind all secret societies, world orders, religions, wefs etc etc
The people who invoked them into being and their descendants and replacements know they own nothing but also know the illusion of ownership is all it takes to keep people from knowing the truth and they can benefit from the deception during their lifetime.

The state people deem everything to be illegal until they create some paper which renders it legal. Legal illegal is a manifestation of the dichotomy the system creates in everyone. This dichotomy seems to be the only method by which people are distracted. Look at coco1984. Masked unmasked, distances not distanced, vaxxed unvaxxed.
Not one business was closed down by legal means over the past two yeasrs. Not one business owner asked or demanded the state supply a legal closure notice before they closed their doors. They complied with a man speaking on television.

What the man said was not legal. His spoken words are not legality. Legal can neither speak nor hear let alone read or write. So business owners who closed their businesses after listening to a man speaking were doing so illegally!

I have perrsonal experience of state employees acting illegally and there is no consequence for them no recourse for me thats how I know what I wrote above is true. Anything registered with a state literally anything belongs to the holder of the register. It truly is that simple.

Edit for bloody typos!!!!


----------



## feralimal (Feb 15, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> I never mentioned legality. Legality is not reality.
> The state all of it lies in your consent to be governed by it or in it. Legality only exists on paper that is why statute books and registers exist and are guarded under lock and key only accessible to state employees.
> 
> Your house for example. It sits on land the state wants say for a new road or even a road widening. You refuse all offers the state makes to pretend you actually own the house and land. What happens is a piece of paper is created and state employees turn up and take the states property back.
> ...


I get that.

Still, putting aside right and wrong, and taking a practical approach...  we are all forced to whatever extent to play along with the charade....  I'm sure you use money to buy food for example, have a bank card, etc.  Well done if not!  But, the charade itself is worth considering as we are forced to deal with the beliefs of the masses.  As we are forced to deal with the response of the masses to what they believe about reality, covid, etc.  When you go against these beliefs, you have herd to navigate.

So, from within the game (which is both immoral, without substance and yet widely believed), I think you are right legally when you say that they can take your house or any item that is registered with them.  I'm saying that I don't think they do have any legal in-game powers to take tangible things from you, unless you have been through the system and found guilty of something.

Of course they can make up a new rule, or cook up some reasons to take your stuff and put your through their court system.  Its all controlled.  But, I'm saying that as of today, I'm not aware of such a law, so something else would be required for them to take tangible, unregistered assets from you.

I'll be happy to be corrected if I have this _legal_ position wrong.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 15, 2022)

If you and I were in the desert together the state has nothing over us. We both believe in it we both comply with it we both have a driving licence in our pockets but there is no state just you and me.
You have a gold sovereign in your pocket which the state made and the state told you is valuable and the state guarantees its quality.
I have a bottle of water in mine. The state did not create neither the water nor the bottle. The state did not ascribe a value to the water nor does it guarantee its value.

We have no other paper on us save the driving licences so there is no legality other than in what we both believe. You believe in the value of both gold coin and paper licence I come to it that i do not so I throw my licence away thus removing all consent to be part of the state.

We walk on I with my bottle of water free as it gets and you walk on with your belief in the state meaning you cling to and protect both coin and paper you have consented hold value.
You cannot share your coin or your paper or your consent with me.
I cannot share my lack of consent with you.

Your coin and paper hold no meaning for me and neither does your consent. On we walk.
You cannot give me anything that would be worth more to both of us at that moment than the water I am carrying.
I can share it with you or keep it to myself your life is now entirely within my gift.
Were I a state I would take your licence, your gold, your clothes then walk away.

As it is you are lucky I am a living being and I will share my water and let you decide whether you hang onto your gold and paper and consent and you can keep your clothes as well. If we are for death we go to meet it together.

A story but best I can do. This is all about the inside of the individual. You either come to it yourself our as so many have done, are doing, I once did you exist as a prisoner of your own fears.
Legality is not reality.

The states employees literally get away with murder and as you know murder is an illegal act. There is your answer in a nutshell.

Edit to add missing words I cannot get the hang of this onscreen keyboard yoke!


----------



## feralimal (Feb 15, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> If you and I were in the desert together the state has nothing over us. We both believe in it we both comply with it we both have a driving licence in our pockets but there is no state just you and me.
> You have a gold sovereign in your pocket which the state made and the state told you is valuable and the state guarantees its quality.
> I have a bottle of water in mine. The state did not create neither the water nor the bottle. The state did not ascribe a value to the water nor does it guarantee its value.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree.  I'm tacking a different tack though - I think I have a different context for what I'm saying.  I'm not drawing attention to the illusory nature of this reality.

I value the legal system at the same level as you (like a turd on my shoe), but I'm not beyond using it as a tool in self-defence against people who do believe in it.  Do I need to be a believer to remind believers of the beliefs they purport to hold?

I'm saying we can see which way things are going.  When someone is attacking you (or planning to) I think it is fair to take whatever is available and useful in your self-defence.  Similarly, having assets that are not immediately accessible to the government (at the press of a button!) is a better, and practical, self-defence strategy.

This isn't to say I want any part of this system.  I'm not clinging to this life either.  What I'm saying is that, having moved past the legal illusions, I still exist and have practical requirements.  Why wouldn't I take (easy) actions that harden my defences or make me more unpalatable?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Feb 15, 2022)

So, the psychopath Trudeau is invoking a State of Emergency in Canada, or is trying to depending on the media source, although there is a fair amount of resistance politically - again depending upon the media source.

"_The Canadian federal government is now regulating crowdfunding platforms and cryptocurrencies under the Terrorist Financing Act, Deputy Prime Minister Chrystia Freeland announced on Monday._" Canada Regulating Crowdfunding Platforms, Cryptocurrencies Under the Terrorist Financing Act

*All those who thought that cryptocurrencies were anonymous and untouchable should think again.*

Meanwhile, in the UK they're talking about a new 'Bill of Rights' that redefines human rights. A number of areas are already coming in for criticism by religious and ethnic groups, but the changes to look out for are the small ones they're trying to distract you from.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Feb 15, 2022)

If we really really want to change and stop this happening in the future, we need to get to the root of the issue. 


Cut the head off of the snake. 

Everything the globalists are doing they are doing through the use of fiat money.

We rail against their decisions but continue to use their currency system 

Bitcoin cannot be taken by force, the government cannot confiscate your bitcoin (or monero)

All other measures are futile while we are still using their currency


----------



## Krishtar (Feb 15, 2022)

6079SmithW said:


> If we really really want to change and stop this happening in the future, we need to get to the root of the issue.
> 
> 
> Cut the head off of the snake.
> ...


How does Bitcoin solve anything related to our current crisis?  I see vulnerability in this.  I cannot buy food or daily necessities with it where I live.  How can I manage Bitcoin without a computer, which are controlled by licenses owned by those who allow you to buy and use their stuff?  Maybe it cannot be taken by force, but it can be cut off through access points, like my device contract, or my internet contract.  It can also be made illegal at any point.

In order for Bitcoin to work, I do need an electronic device and a service provider of some sort to manage my funds?  What about the hosts that give me access to my Bitcoin?  Are they not controlled by regulations?  How could we all get behind Bitcoin if the only way to get to it, is by going through all of these controlled systems?

Physical currency is in my pocket, or hidden.  That's why many people bury cash, gold and silver on their property, or keep it in secret places.  It may be taken from you by force if they can find it, or know you have it.  

The currency isn't the source in my opinion.  The physical snake is the source and you physically have to chop its head off, or drive it out of it's hole.  Right now this crisis has allowed us to see the snakes, because they feel safe to come out and rule now.  The veil has become transparent, and even as they step behind the curtains, we can still see them.  They are running out of holes to hide in, so maybe physical holes will be where they go next.


----------



## matematik (Feb 15, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> Meanwhile, in the UK they're talking about a new 'Bill of Rights' that redefines human rights. A number of areas are already coming in for criticism by religious and ethnic groups, but the changes to look out for are the small ones they're trying to distract you from.



I find it odd how countries like Australia and Canada do things very blatantly, like very harsh lockdowns that last for months, internment camps and now Canada invoking "State of emergency" laws while in the UK it's all smoke and mirrors and much more passive-aggressive.

Here the government's approach has been a lot more cautious, they claim to be ending all restrictions and defending our rights, while subtly attempting to alter human rights laws to make things like forced internment and forced vaccination de facto legal and hope that no one notices.

The difference is striking considering that Australia and Canada are also Anglo-Saxon derived cultures. I guess the reason is their governments consider Australians and Canadians to be more compliant and conformist than the British are and thus are able to impose the agenda in a more direct and overt manner?

I get the impression that Canadians, Australians, New Zealanders, etc, are more inclined to see their governments as a benevolent and familiar entity that is their friend essentially, while the British are more inclined to see the government as something distant and aloof and not necessarily benevolent or their friend?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Feb 15, 2022)

Krishtar said:


> How does Bitcoin solve anything related to our current crisis?  I see vulnerability in this.  I cannot buy food or daily necessities with it where I live.  How can I manage Bitcoin without a computer, which are controlled by licenses owned by those who allow you to buy and use their stuff?  Maybe it cannot be taken by force, but it can be cut off through access points, like my device contract, or my internet contract.  It can also be made illegal at any point.
> 
> In order for Bitcoin to work, I do need an electronic device and a service provider of some sort to manage my funds?  What about the hosts that give me access to my Bitcoin?  Are they not controlled by regulations?  How could we all get behind Bitcoin if the only way to get to it, is by going through all of these controlled systems?
> 
> ...


Excellent questions Krishtar. 

I am not clever enough to answer all of them, but if you listen to this debate between a gold bug and bitcoin maximalist you shall get all your answers


----------



## feralimal (Feb 15, 2022)

Is it time to start a new thread?

"Reset Part II: fincrash, son of Covid"?


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 15, 2022)

As krishtar points out the reliance on a currency is the bind we are all in. We have been completely hoodwinked into thinking we can only buy life. Living life is incompatabile with a currency system.
We have left the land for the lucre of the cities and towns and we defend what we think we own and know to the point of absurdfity.

I see two ways out as the evidence of the coco1984 years shows most folks will comply with anything for their version of a quiet life. They are so scared it seems of personal responsibility they seek solace in what the state drug pushers named social responsibility.
Either one gets as rich as possible to give themselves options which in truth is all the rich have of any value. Options to go here or there irrespective of which way the wind blows or go as far away from the currency system as possible physically laughingly labelled off grid.

Frankly neitherr holds more appeal than the other for me but then again I am still in shock at just how easy it is to fool most of the people all of the time so  remain no mans land betwixt the two solutions.
I also harbour the hope that before I peg it I will discover a way out of the known lands and walk into the unknown lands.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 15, 2022)

matematik said:


> I guess the reason is their governments consider Australians and Canadians to be more compliant and conformist than the British are and thus are able to impose the agenda in a more direct and overt manner?


It seems that they are trying many different things on many different fronts, with each unique locale (UK, Kanada, Australia, New Zealand, etc.) having slightly different constitutions, legalities, and corporate agreements that dictate which approach would best serve corporate interests while also maintaining a certain "lockstep" overall policy, specifically in terms of controlled media messaging. By preemptively dropping the mandates in the UK and Ireland, which are very small, yet densely populated countries, they likely have avoided serious backlash from the public that would have otherwise organized their own versions of trucker convoys but are now instead enjoying a long awaited public pint without the need for a passport or face mask. With a more sparse and spread out population, as in Canada, the brass knuckle approach can be trialed. 

As has been observed by many astute in this community, the overall approach of the Cabal is to replace the old guard, regardless of which approach provokes the public to decisive action. By stirring up the public in the multi faceted ways that they do from country to country, inevitably the public will be incentivized to unseat these scumbags either by hook or by crook. By having "the people" remove these criminals themselves, they will be under the false illusion that they have finally taken control back from the thieves and vipers that have occupied the parliamentary corridors of power for centuries.

What takes place after these puppets are finally removed is what is most important to pay attention to, as continuity of government is the Cabal's specialty. Inevitably their agents will infiltrate whatever grassroots populist movement that succeeds, and the game resumes. Or does it continue? Have we finally reached the time when the populations of the world finally wise up and see through their deceptions and cut off the snake's head once and for all? Time will tell.


----------



## Prolix (Feb 15, 2022)

Picking up on this earlier post, an article here provides a history of small pox vaccination, culminating in Leicester protests of 1885:



> *Historic 1885* *Public Protest*
> 
> As widespread skepticism of the vaccination increased, enforcement increased, with no legal recourse available to opt out of the immunization regardless of the situation or physician recommendation.  Reports are abound across the world of vaccination resistors being fined and jailed or forcefully vaccinated, with parents often opting to receive these punishment in order to spare their children from vaccination.
> 
> ...



It adds "_That year, following the protest, the government was replaced, mandates were terminated, and by 1887 vaccination coverage rates had dropped to 10%_".

Original source is this book according to this substack post.

(Edited to correct link)


----------



## Will Scarlet (Feb 16, 2022)

Dr. Roger Hodkinson gives an impassioned speech in Ottawa calling out the injustices against humanity over the past two years.

"The scale of death that's been happening in this country as a result of government playing medicine is an order of magnitude never, ever seen before."

​


----------



## matematik (Feb 16, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> What takes place after these puppets are finally removed is what is most important to pay attention to, as continuity of government is the Cabal's specialty. Inevitably their agents will infiltrate whatever grassroots populist movement that succeeds, and the game resumes. Or does it continue? Have we finally reached the time when the populations of the world finally wise up and see through their deceptions and cut off the snake's head once and for all? Time will tell.



There also seems to be a concurrent agenda to remove the British royals as well. Almost all the media coverage about them especially since the scamdemic began has clearly been geared towards encouraging the public to hold them in contempt. You have to wonder why they are doing this.

I guess ultimately the reason is that there is no room or purpose for the old world royal families in the NWO, I would guess the reason Harry got out is because he foresaw that the monarchy has no future so decided to cut his loses and try to secure a place in the new order as a sort of ANTI-monarchy figure.

I would say the agenda is probably against all royal families, not just the British royals. The reason the British royals are the main target is because they're obviously the most high profile ones, and also there is already quite a strong element of anti-monarchy feeling in British society any way. In contrast I think a lot of the other European countries with royal families are more pro-monarchy and it would be a lot more difficult to stir up discontent towards the monarchy in those countries.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 16, 2022)

matematik said:


> I would say the agenda is probably against all royal families, not just the British royals. The reason the British royals are the main target is because they're obviously the most high profile ones, and also there is already quite a strong element of anti-monarchy feeling in British society any way. In contrast I think a lot of the other European countries with royal families are more pro-monarchy and it would be a lot more difficult to stir up discontent towards the monarchy in those countries


This is a great point! Another thing to consider is that perhaps this family has already gone into hiding, knowing what is inevitably coming for them. I think this is the real reason behind so many high profile characters disappearing, either by "sudden death" or by being replaced by an actor or actors that continue to play the part in carefully crafted green screen productions. This seems to be the case with the queen, and is likely also the case with Biden, who is clearly a different person than the Biden of the past.


----------



## JGwatkin (Feb 16, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> By having "the people" remove these criminals themselves, they will be under the false illusion that they have finally taken control back from the thieves and vipers that have occupied the parliamentary corridors of power for centuries.
> 
> What takes place after these puppets are finally removed is what is most important to pay attention to, as continuity of government is the Cabal's specialty. Inevitably their agents will infiltrate whatever grassroots populist movement that succeeds, and the game resumes. Or does it continue? Have we finally reached the time when the populations of the world finally wise up and see through their deceptions and cut off the snake's head once and for all? Time will tell.



It's very likely anyone removed would not actually see any jail time. They would use their media to make it seem as if there is a trial and the people are found guilty. However, this will just be theater to make people think true change is happening. The reality is the "cabal", "illuminati", " powers that be", or whatever you choose to call the group who rules behind the scenes, has created a bunch of systems that allow them to control the populous of the world. If we don't turn our backs on these systems, arresting a few hundred figureheads around the world will do nothing, even if the trial were real. The controllers systems would still be in place making everyone slaves and new figureheads, which many of the masses will believe are truly different than the recently arrested bunch(However, the controllers won't allow anyone not under their control to reach a certain level inside their constructs), will be appointed and they will start pushing for more world governance organizations to make sure this doesn't happen at a "country" level. 

We must go after the true cause to create true change.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 16, 2022)

JGwatkin said:


> The controllers systems would still be in place making everyone slaves and new figureheads, which many of the masses will believe are truly different than the recently arrested bunch(However, the controllers won't allow anyone not under their control to reach a certain level inside their constructs), will be appointed and they will start pushing for more world governance organizations to make sure this doesn't happen at a "country" level.


Yes, it would seem that they would like us to be convinced that we have rid ourselves of their influence by inciting us to remove a few of their expendable dictator and bureaucratic puppets so that they can then reset the board for a new game of Risk, using the stolen precious metals that they have fraudulently horded in secret to gain a quick and decided advantage over us in short order. The advantage that we have right now (unlike in recent past resets) is that we know enough of their playbook and tactics so as to be more than dangerously problematic for them, since their tricks have only ever consistently worked as a direct result of their operating in the shadows. 

When the overthrow of the current sitting rulers takes place, and we are seeing this process in the early stages right now, the People will have no choice but to implement new and conscientious measures in order to ensure a level of transparency and accountability in future governance and trade such as we haven't yet seen in our history to date. What this means for the Cabal and their minions is that they will have to work pretty hard to convince us not to try and fry the lot of them, with only the very shrewdest of the remaining Cabal agents going into semi-permanent hiding. In order for them to get the upper hand against us, ever again, would mean that we'd once again have to be foolishly tricked into letting our guard down, allowing them back into our lands and our hearts as they systematically chink away at our newly acquired sovereignty a little at a time while they voraciously feast on our children's blood. Perhaps that is what happened in the age of "Tartaria," and why they have gone to such great lengths to distort our history. 

Hopefully we will have learned to take the steps necessary to never forget just how much it has cost us to get back to square one.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 17, 2022)

My only experience of enough people doing what is needed to change the states chosen path is the Poll tax fandango in 1990. Enough people stopped paying, I will write it again to highlight its importance, stopped paying a tax.
We used to have reasonable rates charged to all addresses. The state changed this to a poll tax  charged to the individuals registerred as using the address.
People stopped paying in sufficient numbers to fill the courts and prisons and in the end there were riots in the cities , where else!.
All the state did was change it back to the address being charged and renamed Poll Tax to Council Tax and everyone fell back into compliance.p

That was then. On the evidence all around this island over the past two years I see no sign people would do anything so dangerous to their idea of freedom by stopping paying anything in sufficient numberrs to have any effect..
Not to be pessimistic or downhearted at all.

What staggers me is the lack of run on banks of every nation save Canada.
Whenever anyone gives a bank physical cash all banks take that cash and in return give the citizen a credit in the BANKS account.
All bank accounts belong to the creating entity the bank. All credits in them belong to the bank.
All banks are registerrerd with the state. The state own all credits in every bank account.

Most people are told and believe the banks are merely keeping the money safe.
A few in comparison believe that when a deposit is made the customer is lending the bank money.
Reality is very different as the Canadians are discovering and no bugger else is paying it much attention.

To be fair most folks don't ever see physical money these days so they have little connection to reality.
They are paid in credits and use credfits to pay with. Digital currency is already here, aka the credit, iit's just masquerading as dollars, euros, pounds, etc which are mere labels.
Quite honestly the switch could be made right now to name all currencies Credits and most people would not bat an eyelid.

The true genius though is getting a system tuned so your very idea of life sits completely and utterly within the gift of the State, the public face of the Authority Cult, without anyone noticing or caring.


----------



## matematik (Feb 17, 2022)

Meh, the poll tax riots still fall well within the left/right, "Maggie Thatcher bad/Labour good" hegelian dialectic.

In my experience the most rabid-Thatcher haters are the most obedient shills of all, albeit for the left of the dialectic, there's nothing revolutionary or anti-establishment about them, most of them idolise the Labour party and see the Tories as the root cause of everything bad. This is precisely the sort of mentality the system relies on.

I bet most of the people who hate Maggie Thatcher and sung "ding dong the witch is dead" are vaxxed, most of those sorts of people are utter scum in my opinion. The sort of people who'd call you a "racist" for opposing being replaced by third worlders in your own country.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 17, 2022)

Sounds like you follow the mainstream media's view of the way things are presented a little to closely. 
The point I make is obvious enough and nothing to do wiith political characters or divisions..


----------



## Will Scarlet (Feb 17, 2022)

matematik said:


> I bet most of the people who hate Maggie Thatcher and sung "ding dong the witch is dead" are vaxxed, most of those sorts of people are utter scum in my opinion. The sort of people who'd call you a "racist" for opposing being replaced by third worlders in your own country.



I'll take that as a personal insult then. Did you live through it? If you did then shame on you for your stupidity, if you didn't then you should be much more careful about the load of utter pony that comes out of your mouth.

​


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 17, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> Did you live through it? If you did then shame on you for your stupidity, if you didn't then you should be much more careful about the load of utter pony that comes out of your mouth.
> ​


That thought occurred to me.

If my memory is correct iit took a few thousand non payerrsd to be jailed for saying no with another ten thousand or so in the court system and that was all it took to force the change. Whether it was the classic "We want to do X but we will tel then is Y which will rile them up so we can give in and offer X as being a climbdown' is moot. Small numbers stopping paying brought in the change.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 17, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> What staggers me is the lack of run on banks of every nation save Canada.


No kidding! As soon as the Emergency Powers Act activated in Canada, they immediately ramped up the rhetoric about seizing people's bank assets. It would be perfect timing for them to declare a bank holiday under the guise of "domestic terrorism", then allowing for the economy to implode, as the Canadian dollar, as well as the US dollar, is virtually worthless anyway. The fact that this news didn't spark a run on the banks, especially in Canada, really shows how much of a grip the media still holds over the normies.


kd-755 said:


> On the evidence all around this island over the past two years I see no sign people would do anything so dangerous to their idea of freedom by stopping paying anything in sufficient numberrs to have any effect..


You could say the same thing about Canada just a few months ago. It seems the timing of suddenly removing the restrictions in both the UK and Ireland forestalled a potentially genuine awakening moment. But I am of the more optimistic sort. All they really did was to postpone the inevitable. Do not give up hope. The world is definitely waking up, just not nearly fast enough, but it's happening. I think this Spring will inevitably blow the top off. We'll see soon enough.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 17, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Do not give up hope


Hope has nothing to do with it.  I did say based on evidence. There are no signs people at large are perturbed enough about things to even pay attention to what is going on. What may or may not be coming is speculation and in truth hope.
Salvation is something that can only be felt within and it is the actions of those so salved that express it without. 

The system is playing a very cool hand where it is able to keep enough on just the right side of comfortable compliant whilst appearing to hammer those who have salved themselves and are taking action thus showing the compliant what will happen to them should they dare to dream of not complying.
Trouble the deck is rigged and no-one seems to care let alone notice.
Life has been so far removed from us we will happily accept injections we know nothing about to comply with the cult of authority diktat in the hopes that "one day.day things will get better when?" If this entire game has been about nothing else it has enabled the state to check its registers and mark them off accordingly. 
That is why only now are they are going after infants and children. Had they done it the other way about the risk of more seeing the virus scam for why it is was too great.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 17, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Trouble the deck is rigged and no-one seems to care let alone notice.


It is unfortunate that more are not waking up, especially considering the fact that TPTB are not even hiding their corruption anymore, but doing it right out in the open. But whether you acknowledge it or not, a mass awakening is indeed taking place. I am seeing it personally with family and friends, though obviously not nearly to the level I'd prefer.

Regardless, I am awake, and that is the most important thing. Whether anyone cares or not, I see that the deck is rigged, and you obviously see it as well. I am choosing and have chosen to withdraw my support and energy from this dying old world and have begun building my new earth in the process. It is a work in progress, but it has begun. The awakening isn't over, but just beginning as well. Whether you see that or not, does it change the fact that slavery or freedom is your choice alone? Have you given up on mankind already? I have not. But whether people wake up in significant numbers or not, it does not change my resolve. It shouldn't change yours either.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Feb 18, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> whether you acknowledge it or not, a mass awakening is indeed taking place. I am seeing it personally with family and friends, though obviously not nearly to the level I'd prefer.



Well said. There's far too much pessimism and cynicism around amongst those who claim to be "awake" and maybe that's what's preventing it from catching on.

I'm reminded of this great song - we should also hope that we've learnt enough so that "We don't get fooled again";

​


kd-755 said:


> it took a few thousand non payerrsd to be jailed for saying no with another ten thousand or so in the court system and that was all it took to force the change.



Unfortunately, in this day and age, it isn't possible to stop paying taxes. PAYE for employees is deducted at source, VAT is paid at the point of purchase. In Spain, arrears of Council Tax and Road Tax equivalents can be forcibly removed from you bank account.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 18, 2022)

The jump from too much pessimism to  it isn't possible in one short post is a tad alarming.

It seems you saying there are no options to stop complying at this moment thus we remain compliant but full of hope that the awakening will transform our reality?

Here's something for folks to enjoy.

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/Gi1vHW8MVfr9/_​


----------



## Will Scarlet (Feb 18, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> It seems you saying there are no options to stop complying at this moment thus we remain compliant but full of hope that the awakening will transform our reality?



In relation to paying taxes. There are many other options for non-compliance, as I'm sure you are well aware. It seems you are saying there are options to stop complying, but there's no hope whatsoever that people will awaken. I'm simply attempting to be an antidote to all the pessimism and cynicism which, in my view, has exactly the same effect upon the human psyche and body as does all the fear we are being constantly bombarded with by the media and the PTBs.

Having hope is nothing to do with being realistic, or more 'awake' or clever, it's a state of mind - one that you choose. If you reject it then, that's your choice, but it's wrong to deny the choice to others. Just maybe it will be the positive, hopeful state of mind that makes all the difference. It's exactly why Trump was assigned the mission to destroy hope on a worldwide basis, but who needs Trump now that we are doing a better job amongst ourselves?


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 18, 2022)

Yes of course there are many ways from the simple act of ignoring upwards and outwards. Not paying is but one.
I can hope all I want that I don't get wet in the rain but unless I take action to stay dry fact is I will get wet.
All I am saying is on the available evidence people are not perturbed enough about the rain to consider putting a coat on.
That is not to tar all with the same brush.

If hope gets one through the day then fair enough.

Edit to fix typo


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 18, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> Unfortunately, in this day and age, it isn't possible to stop paying taxes.


Yes, as long as the parasites hold power, they will either directly or indirectly tax us, whether we like it or not. When we're not paying taxes directly, they still get us from the back door through inflation or built into products and services, such as the Kosher tax that few realize we pay for nearly every parcel of food we purchase. But nothing will change until the awareness factor significantly increases. In the meantime, those of us that have learned of this fleecing can share what we know and take whatever steps possible to withdraw from and starve the beast. 

They are in the process of crashing the current system while hoarding precious metals for themselves, hoping to be on top and catching us unawares so that we will grovel to them, agreeing to their digital slavery for a bowl of lentil stew. They are in a race to implement this against the inevitability of a mass awakening, which quickens with their every draconian move. Call me an idealist, but I think they are going to lose.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Feb 18, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> If hope gets one through the day then fair enough.



If being a cynical pessimist does it for others then that's fair enough too. 



Collapseinrealtime said:


> agreeing to their digital slavery



We're already just Birth Certificates, Insurance / Identity / Passport numbers, but the next move involves us all becoming mobile phone numbers and that really needs major non-compliance.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 18, 2022)

I have made many efforts over the years to share things I have learnt through experience with others I called friend and the reactions range from sheer terror in one instance, through bland indifference to the truly pathetic " I get what you are saying but its what I am supposed to do."

I once went as far as copying out all the e-mails I got from a friend who discovered the truth in the legal name fraud for herself through an interaction when her father in law was badly treated in hospital. She spoke with consultants, chief executive and chief nurse and they all know about the legal name fraud and how it works. All printed out in chronological order and put in an envelope and handed to another friend in person who was going through a similar situation. A year later she gave it me back with no comment at all.

And again with this latest coco1984 campaign I discovered the truth very early on printed it out shared it with friends and acquaintances and got nowhere. Everyone I used to call friend or acquaintance is injected, masked, tested up the wazoo.

So based on this and the people I see on a day to day basis some of whom I talk to most I don't they are not interested either. Not one mentions the tyranny in Canada not one.

That's why I say people are kept just on the right side of discomfort by the brilliant genius of this system where fear of lack is all that is required to keep people locked up in their own minds.

I listened to a very short clip with a truck driver in Ottawa who was asked if he was willing to lose his truck to the state. He said yes because its just a material possession freedom is much greater than that.

He is in a minority sadly. Is that minority big enough to bring about a change in the same way the few thousand council tax people did is the 64,000 dollar question. At the moment clearly not but by tonight, who knows.

Edit to add.
A perfect example of the people I refer to. This pillock is likely to accept anytyhing that comes along in the future without battering an eylid.


> Head teacher Mike Serridge has just been chatting to the site managers at his secondary school in Hampshire when I answer the phone to him - to make sure "nothing has blown off".
> 
> After speaking with other heads in his local area, he took the decision to close Harrow Way Community School last night.
> 
> ...


Source

Edit to add 
This very short precise video. Not my words but what I do.

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JIRVYsUjH6c_​


----------



## feralimal (Feb 19, 2022)

Fantastic breakdown of the legal powers in Canada:
Emergencies Act Invoked: Bank Accounts To Be Frozen, Double Standard For Protesting - Canuck Law

Nothing the nazis did in Germany was illegal either!


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 19, 2022)

Legal name registered
Truck car van registered
Child's legal name registerred
Pet registered

House registered
Address registered
Business registered
Business address registered

All of the above are being used for benefit by an individual without asking the holder of the registers permission. That holder is Canada. Not the country, not the people. Canada is a llegal person created by another legal person the Crown.

All that is being revealed for anyone who dares to look is the nature of the beast.
Canada is under threat from persons unknown so the pre written words on paper are laid before persons employed by the Crown as ministers, servants and agents to protect Canada from harm.
They do this by taking Canada's property from the legal name fraudsters.
Children, homes, land,  vehicles, accounts, credits, licences, insurances in truth anything registered with Canada is liable to be taken because the act of registering is an act of fraud. Doesn't seem like it I know but it is. Check it out for yourself.

Point to realise in Crown world which is what this society is Crown not clown the employees are simply dealing with legal name fraudsters as effectively as possible to protect the Crown hence the lack of forced injection.
We living breathing beings have to commit fraud to get anything from Crown World. Its the way the system is set up.

Read the words. They do not hide anything, their system does not allow them too but they do do their level best to render the intent difficult to comprehend. What worked for me when I first heard of legal name fraud was going through a UK act line by line to establish what is meant. The real trick such as it is is to read the lines with a legal dictionary open. Legalese is the language used in these written documents not English. English is the spoken language of man. Legalese is the written language of the Crown.

Emergencies Act


----------



## feralimal (Feb 19, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Legal name registered
> Truck car van registered
> Child's legal name registerred
> Pet registered
> ...


This is true.  And everyone is able to hear it and find out that the legal system is an illusion if they like.  I agree law is illusory.  Its not the only illusion though - politics, religion, money (and others) are also commonly accepted illusions in our culture.  They don't exist in reality, they are just beliefs that are commonly believed to be true.

But most people don't like to hear arguments against (or the others) - they can't even conceive what you are saying.  They will go along with it.  And it seems to me that this has been the case for a long time.

The info I pasted about what laws have been written in Canada etc, is just information.  An update on the latest changes to the rules of the game that they create.

Showing how the authorities can change the rules of the game is valuable in itself.  This is nothing to do with fairness or truth.  Some people may recognise that.

Still there is a value and interest to me in knowing what the masses believe to be true and what they feel empowered to do.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 19, 2022)

Arrested, moved, threatened with charges then dropped off by a mall.
BristolBlues32  on GETTR :  Canadian protester who got arrested confirms the rumors about protesters in Ottawa being dropped off 20 minutes away.​


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 19, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Arrested, moved, threatened with charges then dropped off by a mall.
> BristolBlues32  on GETTR :  Canadian protester who got arrested confirms the rumors about protesters in Ottawa being dropped off 20 minutes away.​


They are demonstrating how they create false narratives and then report them as real in order to justify their next draconian moves. The arrests were highly televised. In another section of Parliament Hill, where thousands were gathered, the police just stood like statues while the protesters danced and beat on drums, chanting and having as good a time one could have in below freezing temperatures. Live streams captured this while the media only broadcasted the staged arrests. What is their next draconian moves after this? Seems they've gotten to the end of their playbook. The population that still buys into this narrative dwindles by the day.

In the below video, this protester gives his account of how he was arrested, driven 20 minutes out of town, and then released without charge or citation. 


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/A3BOslHzDswK/_


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 19, 2022)

_View: https://mobile.twitter.com/APompliano/status/1495038292773019655?cxt=HHwWjoC95f_ZuL8pAAAA_





_View: https://mobile.twitter.com/ReachMorpheus/status/1494892663677542408_​


----------



## Blackdiamond (Feb 19, 2022)

The starter of this thread sensed quite early that we marched towards the end of an era. Or the wake up of humanity.
Because if you still believe in them, you probably will not wake up. But Canada is fighting for the next generation. Could word it differently but this is not the end. 
Lets hope the humanity will stand up for Ukraine as well.  

Canadian chapter Masons with fasci's:


----------



## Gladius (Feb 20, 2022)

*Is there really an 'awakening', and are the controllers concerned with it?
Is this psyop really about "killing" or "stripping" people off, or is it in fact an abundance-based manipulation?*

The controllers manage humanity as a form of sophisticated livestock, and play the game of risk management.
The centuries long process, is to apply *fine tuning* and 'breeding' of a better livestock. One of the ways to do that, is to seasonally execute a blatant psyop program to which most will conform, and some will rebel against. The rebels must be made impulsive enough to walk into the trap. The opposers join protests, write posts, and commit crimes due to their justified anger: eventually, the non-compliant expose themselves, get hurt fighting police _(slaves fighting slaves)_, and help the controllers optimize the narrative and humanity itself. They always study us. All opposition is always targeted at a specific puppet ruler, and in the "advanced" cases, at the abstract N.W.O term, without ever pointing out the organizations behind it. They use ridiculous characters like Gates and Schwab to make the 'evil laugh' so that people have some "NWO face" to yell at. The resistance is always driven down the burning pit, led by useful idiots ready to jump ship.


The c19 psyop is a ridiculous one, *on purpose*. They're *not *"getting reckless".
The opposers are not a threat, they're a necessity - they must be brought in the open.
They allow the frontline puppets to make the silly mistakes such as promoting easily disprovable health 'facts', giving the 'rebels' the ammunition they need. And why? Because the masses are so dumb, that the PTB literally have to 'put the guns in their hands'. They don't want full compliance, they want us to fight. It's no wonder we had so many new "awakened" in '20-'21, they literally forced them to 'awake'.

They're certainly* NOT concerned with "the awakening"*.
To think that the masters are afraid of the slaves and therefore act in panic, because "soon all will awake and the devil will be defeated" is so *naive*, and is the exact narrative they want the opposition in. Even if there is a "mass awakening", the vacuum is pre-engineered to be filled by new players, whose job is to put the masses to sleep, assuring them all is under control. Why would we want such awakening? What will the masses do with the 'truth'? Most people do not possess the mental skills to function in a 'matrix free' world.
They'd crown the next shill who promises them the key to Lemuria.

The c19 narrative is now experiencing a strategic retreat, as the required goals have been achieved.

Communism, for example, caused millions of non-compliant humans to die over 2-4 generations, optimizing entire nations into compliance, lack of initiative and mediocrity, as is often observed in some ex-communist countries.
How did communism end? Did we, humans, "defeated" it? No, it was never crafted to be a lasting system, and it perished once its purpose had been served. The people, though, got to enjoy the show as they were allowed to "let off steam" by shooting each other in civil wars and toppling down some walls & statues.


Unlike the times of communism, our era is characterized by *abundance*.
People couldn't even sustain *1 year without vacations abroad*. People sold their soul for *cinema access.*
Humanity has gotten very soft, and it's something the controllers are also adjusting to.
I believe they're switching their game to a more sophisticated and manipulative one, rather than aggressive and force-based.
Remember, most psyops between medieval times up until recent decades, were about 'shoot-to-kill', 'comply or die'.
If you're not with the narrative, it's open season on your head. This method proved to be efficient yet problematic - people had principles and many adjusted to minimalist survival, even if previously had lived in abundance. People resorted to become partisans or completely uproot their lives elsewhere. This means non-compliance among survivors' offspring only becomes bolder, as the children are taught to confront hardships and oppose the state.
The psyops of today are based on people being *spoiled*. Use of force is limited, and isn't ideal.
Locking up everyone in a camp until they accept a jab is too harsh even for the compliant masses to observe.
The c19 rules are based on people NOT knowing how the laws work, as it mostly takes just the right choice of words to avoid them.
The controllers are in fact practicing a psyop that involves minimal force with the citizen.
Whoever will be 'tough' enough to give up spoils and materialistic abundance in favor of a more 'natural' lifestyle, will probably survive the next psyops with more ease.

*Non-compliance and playing with their rules:*
Take for example, a common rule that existed in c19: upon landing in your home country's airport, you must be tested and quarantined.
I observed people who simply walked out the gates: when stopped by the guards, those people actually called the police, asking to arrest the airport guard for 'unlawful imprisonment' as it is illegal to block your way out. The guards let them out so police wouldn't come. Later on, they cancelled the quarantine in court, stating that 'emergency rules' do not overrule basic or constitutional rights - as a person's movement is free, and is not to be limited and no crime was committed. This of course is in Western countries. I'd assume that if a person in some corrupt asian country attempted this he'd be severely bashed.
Same goes for masks and PCRs- all can be averted in most cases. It's about being ready to confront and being unafraid of a social clash. If you're in the right, and are firm or loud enough (depends on your culture), you will win. If the guy at the mall attacked you over a mask, he loses. The police literally wants the people to 'govern themselves' as nothing of it is legal. C19 'laws' are but emergency rules that work on social manipulation and fear of being the one 'causing a scene'. Most people do not believe in any of the rules, they're just afraid to look bad, including the weak agents who try to enforce them. They want you to 'explode' and personally assault your "attacker".
As long as you stay cool, and understand this, it works to your advantage.

You can also see the difference between countries when it comes to financial restrictions, according to how much the people have to lose.
Making a 'no X no Y' kind of covid law in under-developed countries is difficult, as the backlash will be too strong, and even if was 'complied' with, most certificates will absolutely be faked, only causing mockery of the local controllers. In Egypt tourism zones, the chance your PCR test will be 'positive' is virtually, zero. Long-term lockdowns, or 24/7 lockdowns can barely occur in such countries, as the financial system does not support it. There's no benefits.
 The c19 mandates only work effectively in countries that enjoy abundance. People had to be bribed to comply - it's just laughable.
Personally, I'm "glad" that this is the kind of psyop we get to have. It is relatively easy to deal with. Imagine a psyop claiming there's no more food and the Chinese army is on its way to liberate your country with communism and food rations, and half your country is already practicing the Chinese national anthem to welcome the invaders. This is the type of menaces people used to deal with. (metaphorically sounds relevant for today as I'm typing it lol...)

The c19 psyop was really made as idiotic as possible in order to provoke your impulsive reactions against "NPCs" and other traumatized people, and vice versa, for the conformists to fight the ones resisting. It feels like all the grumpy and irrelevant people were just given something they can fight over so that they get to have some sense of power in their life.
I think the controllers give a lesser priority to the jab or what's in it. They tend to dramatize the things which are not the target, to make sure the real one goes unnoticed. It is a rule of thumb.
They live off your energy, and the most important lesson of this psyop, is that we all need to get better at preserving it. Non-compliance is the only thing that would've worked from the start. Trucker convoys are but cheap plasters to an already accomplished experiment.


* BTW, the PCRs to me are an even more interesting subject than the jabs. The data and results procured from them may be of highest value when it comes to genetic research. The governments had placed a strong emphasis on tests, with some populations being tested 3-4 times a week at some periods. Think how many tests the world had compared to how many jab shots. The opposition narrative, however, will have us talk all day about jabs or why PCRs are "ineffective". Yes, DUH, they're ineffective for disease control, but probably *very *effective for genetic data extraction. So effective, that every damn "DNA Ancestry" company had partnered with the giant China's BGI Group in 2020 to provide PCR services to the world. It's a lot to talk about so I'll try to do another post for it.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Feb 20, 2022)

@Gladius while i agree with the last part. 
Im not sure how the masters could profit if all the behives eventually comes out and protect whats theirs. If you take all the honey theres nothing to live on and nothing to loose. Life in free. 
To mee it seems the psy op or what you call it is the part where they say the truckers is a psy op. Of course they try to round up all the non complyers they can now. What would happen if just one of them stepped over to freedom side?


----------



## Gladius (Feb 20, 2022)

Blackdiamond said:


> @Gladius while i agree with the last part.
> Im not sure how the masters could profit if all the behives eventually comes out and protect whats theirs. If you take all the honey theres nothing to live on and nothing to loose. Life in free.
> To mee it seems the psy op or what you call it is the part where they say the truckers is a psy op. Of course they try to round up all the non complyers they can now. What would happen if just one of them stepped over to freedom side?



Well it's not that they want to take all the honey, they just need to take enough to keep the population a few levels away from prosperity. The materialistic abundance is the leverage they use on us.

Truckers, for example are a psyop and not a psyop at once. The controllers prefer a genuine opposition that can be maneuvered, rather than a fully fabricated one. They know humans have an eye for genuinity, so they let us experience good hearted justice for their wrongful actions. Didn't they have "trials" for the agents they themselves sponsored in WW2?

The agents used for the psyops are often genuinely believing they do good, while taking orders from an instructor. Some of them are in fact under leverage of criminal persecution for an old case held above their head. Sex offenders with social media skills are commonly trained to be shills as they fear jail.
There are many types of shills, but the common thing for them, is the lack of investment in their character backstory. Their "guilt" is obvious to anyone who looks into them, they don't even bother covering tracks properly. If shills get busted by truthers, the PTB do not even care. They replace them systematically. It shows you just how cold they are about this business, they don't even take it seriously, it's almost a side job for them. See Qanon, such an obvious scam. It fell apart already. Did it matter? No, they already prepare the next fantasy which folks will comsume without a doubt.
Just like with fraudsters or drug traffickers: they know that part of their operation is meant to be seized. They sometimes even hand it over to the police to give them a "win". The big criminals who try to be fully undetected, always end up losing at some point.

In conclusion, they're not concerned with any awakening or freedom seekers, as they've already neutralized most of humanity with spoils and entertainment. I've seen so many people who "broke the spell", but still resort to harms such as subsrances and TV binging after the slightest hardship in their life. And we all sin in that too.

If some of us "run off" and become free, they really don't care. The farmer doesn't chase a lost sheep forever, he knows the wolves will get it before him.
You could build the most amazing premaculture farm providing every possible need, and have a nice set of arms for defense. Can you fend off 50 hungry armed raiders? 99% you won't, so it's really about the location you're in.
Take the Gulag system in Siberia for example, there was no fence and mostly no one chased the escapees, since they either died or came back. The controllers understand the same principle on a global scale. We're still very far from "unlocking" the skills required for "true freedom". It's possible, too, that whoever achieves that, is no longer in position to communicate with other humans and help them out. Maybe being free is about making sure the controllers don't even know you exist. If someone waves on the internet in his "freedom setup", I don't consider him free. I consider him having "freedom skills", which is respectable, yes, but that's not it. Real freedom is kept secret, and once you know it, there's no sharing except for whoever comes with you.

So what they think is: go, have your freedom pretend. Even if you all become independent of the system, we could always use a tool from our unique arsenal which people will be convinced is a "comet", and you come back running into the system. People tend to "herd" together, making them an easy target.

The goal here isn't to present pessimism, but to help people understand that we have a long way to go before true freedom is achieved, there's much to find out still. Best not to be deluded that covid is some reckless PTB move causing us to wake up. It's just a new design of fraud in a long history of frauds.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 20, 2022)

Gladius said:


> we have a long way to go before true freedom is achieved, there's much to find out still. Best not to be deluded that covid is some reckless PTB move causing us to wake up. It's just a new design of fraud in a long history of frauds


You make some absolutely fascinating observations! To say that Covid is a reckless PTB move is to not understand the sheer complexity and sophistication of the controllers behind the scenes. I constantly see "truthers" make the common error that our rulers are clever but not very smart. This error is what has kept us in servitude for so many resets.

Where awakening truth seekers get confused is in seeing the bigger picture as far as the real goals behind the Covid psyop. It is actually not the WEF model at all. The WEF model is indeed a catalyst designed to wake the general public while simultaneously vastly reducing the overall population to a more manageable volume. The normies that have either bought completely into the program by taking the vax or who have chosen to comply just to go along to get along are the ones least prepared for the planned world economic collapse to follow. Since the awakened and awakening are now beginning to recognize the trajectory that the WEF model is taking, they are beginning to rise up with the sole intention of unseating these tyrannical puppets currently holding the reins of power. While being completely consumed with regaining freedom and sovereignty, as we are seeing with the freedom convoy uprisings around the world, the compliant normies are polarized against them as they continue to feed on the poisoned, toxic propaganda of the media, sealing their own fates as they fail to prepare for what is to come.

What we are seeing taking place now is probably not a new tactic. It is just that our past history has been whitewashed of these kind of events and rewritten so that succeeding generations can never learn how to prepare. 

The biggest difference we have right now, in this small window of opportunity, is in the fact that these convoy uprisings are not isolated events. This is giving the awakening masses around the world the opportunity to see firsthand, perhaps for the first time, that the governments of the world are at all out war with their subservient populations. This is the essential difference between the sleeping normies and the awakened. The only reason the normies are complying is because they fail to recognize that they are the prime targets for extermination. 

Since these uprisings are not isolated events, inevitably they will grow in support and in intensity. There is no way, at this point, that the current leadership will be able to hold onto their power. Their days are numbered. They will no longer be able to manipulate elections or anything else because the media, who has long been their gatekeepers and protectors, will be seen as the vipers they are. We are seeing this taking place right now in Canada. The controllers realize this as well.

After all the dust settles and the convoys have succeeded in their goals, this is when the economic collapse will take place. If the media is still around, they will blame the collapse on the convoys to try a last minute divide and conquer, but the majority will see through this, realizing that the collapse was the intention all along. The Cabal will be nowhere to be found, and for a while the world will be suitably distracted and occupied in picking up the pieces. This is when we will see a huge die off in population, due to sickness and starvation. 

The Cabal will inevitably sneak in their operatives during this time, posing as well needed strategists, engineers, economists, etc. They're always the experts that seem to have all of the answers and resources needed to gain the trust of the weary and downtrodden. Who knows if we will be around at that point in the game? For only the very prepared and prudent will have survived this. It will be then that their reset really begins.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Feb 20, 2022)

Any locals or tourist that can confirm if it really is troops that the UN have sent in to battle the improbable air castles in ottawa? Some of them dudes on the front looks like they have been at the DDR Doctor practises for years. Would explane their decition to go and beat up the peace folks who wants to decide for them selfs what they put in their body.


----------



## Gladius (Feb 20, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> You make some absolutely fascinating observations! To say that Covid is a reckless PTB move is to not understand the sheer complexity and sophistication of the controllers behind the scenes.



There are indeed too many people 'falling astray' when it comes to truth research. Thank you, and I'm glad you see it too.
We're in agreement over the general points but I'd like to delay over the 'convoys' thing, as they really represent the methods used.

They're not so isolated or genuine as we're made to look at them. I did not research the original Canada organizers, but I did see a lot of convoy copycats 'sprouting' worldwide. When you look at how they operate, it's really an embarrassing sight.
Some shill-agents literally had to register a "truckers union" a week in advance of their 'protest', rent trucks, paint them and recruit every shill in their country. (Real professional truckers - were definitely not there)
Their aggressive marketing would rally all 'covid resistance' into several FB/TG groups, assort them into convoys,
and in the final moment of truth - disperse them in different directions (instead of sending them to block traffic).
The organizers would always vanish, leaving the genuine protesters to be ravaged by police.
Rest assured, that "anti globalism" signs were not allowed in those mockup protests, and any protester not focusing on the current,
local puppet, was barred from participation. The agents' job is done - take over the momentum of a foreign idea before the genuine people devise their own plans, make sure they go around and around, instead of confronting real issues.
Everything is in full coordination with law enforcement, who will also bash a few people, helping the "anti police" narrative on the way.
A common theme there is that the person responsible for covid mandates is the local leader, so that they'd completely ignore the similar mandates of other countries. How do people fall for this in the age of free internet, when you can read news from any country and even auto-translate it? People simply like to get all the information "chewed up" for them, in their own language, dubbed and subtitled, with a ready made solution to any problem presented. Just as they'd never google search how to easily fix something in their laptop, they'd never google any facts relating to the issue they 'protest' against. (<- this is why we can't have nice things)


Unfortunately, most of the 'awakened' are still sheep as well, as they always wait for the 'brilliant truth leader' to organize them into action.
Those 'leaders', apart from shilling, are also in the business of self-gratification and the social media disease. The use of donations is also useful as it gives the 'awakened' the feeling that they've 'done their part'. Like those who donate to cancer 'charity', all run by admitted masonic organizations. Didn't Canada seize (or tried to?) the convoy's funds?
Of course they're shameless about it. It's probably their very own "loot" 

I don't firmly believe we're going for mass starvation/sickness times. As I said earlier, humanity [the West] got soft, which means their guts got soft.
If people today were exposed to half the horrors that used to be common, they'd freak out, lose their minds.
The current system works, because people feel the government is literally their mom and dad. They entrust them to solve just anything.
Send them to visit a remote Slavic country - they can't even grasp why the road doesn't get fixed.
If anything, the PTB are planning very local, controlled and contained "points of crisis" which will be well televised, to give you the idea that the world is ending. If they had made too harsh of a crisis, the normies would lose faith in the system, which is now abundance-based.
Harsher systems prevailed because people knew what it means to be hungry and vulnerable. Today's people - do not. They understand entertainment - they understand it so much, that even food is considered entertainment for them.

 Let's show an example:
*Do people remember this video?*
Man's shoes changed, 'disease control team' ready at the spot with reporters (one medic missing gloves).
Anyway, clearly fake - not the point. The point is, did anyone ever see a person "dropping dead from covid" after that clip, 2 months before
the massive lockdowns? Of course not.
But I clearly remember, how so many people talked about the Chinese man who just dropped dead. Try mentioning it now, normies will refuse to discuss it.



So basically, this is the level we're expecting. Who knows, they might starve a few people for real, while choking supply lines on purpose.
They don't need covid mandates for that - see how easily they blocked Suez Canal.
They will keep doing these things to first and most, prevent people from living life, and making any rational decisions about them.
People plan their life around the current crisis or mandate, and for the controllers that's a win.
Years ago, when the 'war on terror' narrative was still on, I went to visit Egypt. Many people close to me were literally calling me a reckless, irresponsible idiot. It was very safe, I had a great time. Only months later, the *same *people came asking me for Egypt travel advice, denying they had ever called me an idiot.
Btw, what happened to all the "terrorists" in '20-'21? Did they become respectful of the sick and elderly?




> I constantly see "truthers" make the common error that our rulers are clever but not very smart. This error is what has kept us in servitude for so many resets.



True indeed, however I do not know for how many resets we're in servitude. We can consider the option that some periods went without servitude, or that the intensity of it was different.
In a way, we're also enslaving ourselves. Like I said before, you could build the greatest farm-fortress for you and your family. But once the bandits overwhelm the land, or an epic storm crushes your land, you'll go seeking protection from the nearest big bad guy, who'd soon subject you to tax, which you'd be willingly pay, eventually giving rise to a new elite of taxers-enforcers.
Those are, of course, the "earthly" controllers. What is the role and origin of the "heavenly" controllers, I do not know.
There are numerous threads and books about it.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 20, 2022)

Gladius said:


> Unfortunately, most of the 'awakened' are still sheep as well, as they always wait for the 'brilliant truth leader' to organize them into action.


Again, so many great points. And yes, these convoy movements have been deeply penetrated by agents on so many different fronts. But here's where the whole thing still looks to be very different from typically infiltrated peace movements. Although there were and are those taking responsibility as "leaders", the truckers and the rest of the people gathered have essentially made this their own movement while holding to certain rules of their own that they've agreed upon. When the three main leaders quickly pulled out just a few days ago, advising everyone to pack up and move out, the people stayed, calling out these leaders as shills and agents. When more of the so-called leaders got arrested, everyone else still stayed. And who do I mean by "everyone else"? Your guess is as good as mine, but they keep shuffling in, even as foreign police are being bused in and carrying out very violent intimidation tactics designed to provoke the crowds into reactionary violence. And yet they remain completely non violent and mostly stoic while still holding the line.

I also get your point about the spoiled culture that people have been brought up in, not really understanding just how good they've had it, especially when compared to Eastern Europe. And the awakening masses are very much stuck in the savior complex, especially since the Cabal always tends to deliver a new shill leader whenever a call goes out to unseat a ruling puppet who has been too overreaching in their role, such as Trudeau. But this is what also makes the Canada convoy a bit different. In the States, the Cabal were able to co opt a huge portion of the awakening population with Trump and the Q Anon kool aid. There's tens of millions still sitting on their hands "trusting the plan," waiting for Trump and the human traffic brigade to finally come out of the shadows and do their savior thing. In Canada, however, the awakening people there are realizing, perhaps for the first time, that the left and right are controlled by the same puppet master. What is most noteworthy is that they are choosing to not rally behind a politician, because they finally recognize that allowing politicians to represent the peoples' interests are what got them in this mess to begin with.

Granted, this is not the end of the road. These are just normal people who would be much happier going back to sleep with their basic rights to be able to gather and travel freely without the need for a vax pass. But they realize that this is not going to be that easy. The longer that this goes on and the more draconian the government gets, violently pushing back on a peaceful gathering while having the media portraying the protesters as terrorists and racists, the more the awakening Canadian people, and the rest of the world, for that matter, realize that the only way to achieve true sovereignty will be to unseat this government and to boycott the media. 

Obviously, the Cabal's shenanigans won't end there, but this event will take us into new territory. Bear in mind, that all the tricks that are being pulled against the people in Canada are being seen worldwide, both in the distorted media version, and the live streaming version of the people, which is an absolute game changer. The most effective weapon that the Cabal has always had to use against us is in our lack of awareness that they have been at war with us. This event changes all of that. Now that the vast majority of Canadians have seen with their own eyes, (and news travels fast, especially coming from millions of boots on the ground), that the government is at war with them, however the convoys ultimately play out, they will be casting their vote of no confidence in the entire governmental structure, since they've obviously demonstrated that human rights are not their priority. 




Gladius said:


> The current system works, because people feel the government is literally their mom and dad. They entrust them to solve just anything.


This is true only as long as the majority of people are not awake to the Cabal's real agenda. Canada was literally the definition of the liberal nanny state. The lockdowns and draconian mandates have changed all of that forever. The government's overreaching and violent reaction to the quite reasonable request of rolling back all of the mandates ends their utopian fairy tale illusion of a benevolent socialist state.


Gladius said:


> But once the bandits overwhelm the land, or an epic storm crushes your land, you'll go seeking protection from the nearest big bad guy, who'd soon subject you to tax, which you'd be willingly pay, eventually giving rise to a new elite of taxers-enforcers.


This is true of those that still believe in that propaganda, and that number dwindles daily as more and more wake up to the fact that the Deep State is at war with us. With this disturbing realization, the natural course of action for the general public is to unite, since they will feel much safer in numbers. It will also be advantageous to combine resources, as we have seen in Canada, where they were able to feed each other, including the homeless, in addition to group funding and support outside of the compromised and controlled opposition channels. 

The more that people realize that they can't trust their governments to provide for them, sure, the most indoctrinated will freak out and beg for more restrictions and mandates in exchange for a monthly paycheck and food coupons, but the awakened will inevitably be drawn to one another, since we are the real source of our wealth as nations. The government just systematically steals that wealth from us through a variety of legal tricks and loopholes.


Gladius said:


> I don't firmly believe we're going for mass starvation/sickness times.


I hope you're right, but history shows that they've played this card countless times before in every nation, turning prosperity into abject poverty in order to regain control. Even a cursory study of the current state of economies around the world demonstrates the likelihood of a worldwide economic collapse. Also, we've been living in sickness and starvation times for generations as they slowly try to kill us through poisoning our air, water, food, and pharmaceuticals. 

However this ends in Canada, the rest of the world is taking notes. Their organized convoys very likely are well infiltrated with agents, as in Canada, but the people are real and are schooling themselves on all of the tactics that the governments deploy against their people. The only tools that the Cabal have to use against us is deception and force. If they can no longer deceive us, then force is all they have left. From what I am seeing, this is going to build into something unlike anything we've seen in our recorded history. This also tells me that if they realize this, they will use it to their advantage, allowing us to believe we have regained our sovereignty by inciting us to remove their puppets from power, just as they outline in their protocols.


----------



## grav (Feb 21, 2022)

The thread's title assumes a game.
Specifically, an endgame.
We are into the game over 2 years now. What is its projected end date?

It started in November 2019, with Bill Gates and Johns Hopkins planning the plandemic at the Event 201 conference.

Quantum computers, possibly Jade Helm systems, were put in charge back then. 
Sociopaths wrote algorithms for the Artificial Intelligence control system which now churns out fake Covid disinformation.
It also manipulates public reactions to the fake news and may even have predicted the Canadian truckers protest.

The Covid freemasons are very much into numbers, gematria, symbols, and signals.
By signals, I mean their arrogant warning shots over our bow.
They leave clues for us to puzzle out.
Clues, unfortunately, are seen more prominently in hindsight than in foresight.

I expect another big event, like 911. but bigger, much bigger.
Maybe the full power of the 5g Death Star will be unleashed.
Maybe a Bluebeam psyop of an alien invasion. Second Coming of Christ?

Directed Energy Weapon attacks? made to look like a solar flare, EMP, comet, etc.?
When? What date have they picked and inserted into the algorithm?


----------



## Gladius (Feb 22, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> In Canada, however, the awakening people there are realizing, perhaps for the first time, that the left and right are controlled by the same puppet master. What is most noteworthy is that they are choosing to not rally behind a politician, because they finally recognize that allowing politicians to represent the peoples' interests are what got them in this mess to begin with.
> 
> Granted, this is not the end of the road. These are just normal people who would be much happier going back to sleep with their basic rights to be able to gather and travel freely without the need for a vax pass. But they realize that this is not going to be that easy. The longer that this goes on and the more draconian the government gets, violently pushing back on a peaceful gathering while having the media portraying the protesters as terrorists and racists, the more the awakening Canadian people, and the rest of the world, for that matter, realize that the only way to achieve true sovereignty will be to unseat this government and to boycott the media.



The process you describe is very real, though the question is, will the people be prepared for the next card that will be dealt.
The process is genuine, yet I still find it planned.
Politicians have been gradually losing influence in the West for a long time, with an accelerated pace the past few years.
It seems that apart from the few nationalist countries, most Western countries already elect politicians solely by what they view as the lesser evil. Do not be persuaded by the overly-excited 'supporters' on social media, as they're already infested with bots on any political side.

It is a planned process - in parallel with the rise of technocracy. Characters such as Musk & Bezos are already way more influential and respected among the public than local politicians. While a President is the 'abusive father' who gets to take all the public heat, the billionaire is the "good uncle". The billionaires make "cool toys" for us such as drone deliveries and space rockets, while the politicians create taxes and nonsensical laws. We're already being brainwashed to favor them as our future rulers - a process which will most likely come to fruition in 10-20 years, when the teenagers of today become adults. They'll live in a time where no politician has value, and will demand to be ruled by the successful uncle who made their favorite games.
Since billionaires have a "proven resume" that surpasses any 'dull politician', it will take another decade for people to realize it was all another PTB card.
_*Proven resume, because they did not make this money. they're but "vault characters" for the actual rulers. I don't think anyone in this world who is not affiliated with the rulers, can own a billion dollars and get to keep them. Might be some exceptions though._

The change has already began in some places. In Ukraine, for example, the famous comedian-actor Zelensky was elected president in massive support. Ukrainians, who were well used to corruption and long mistrust in politicians, accepted a leader from "outside the scene".
Trump is a slightly close example, as he didn't serve a political position before (however was openly involved), and was accepted due to his business accomplishments. Trump/Zelensky are those "midway characters" that are warming us up for the future, where corporations will openly "represent" us in law legislation, taking the mantle of the cool, down-to-earth rulers replacing the 'detached grandpas' of politics.




Collapseinrealtime said:


> This is true only as long as the majority of people are not awake to the Cabal's real agenda. Canada was literally the definition of the liberal nanny state. The lockdowns and draconian mandates have changed all of that forever. The government's overreaching and violent reaction to the quite reasonable request of rolling back all of the mandates ends their utopian fairy tale illusion of a benevolent socialist state.



Yes, but all they need now is just to take a break from that type of pressure on society. They'll return with more severe ways, that will be harder to "deny". The common theme now is future 'climate lockdowns'.
If they theoretically used advanced climate engineering tools to produce horrific disasters, there will be less room for debates, and deniers will be aggressively dealt with by the convinced masses.




Collapseinrealtime said:


> The more that people realize that they can't trust their governments to provide for them, sure, the most indoctrinated will freak out and beg for more restrictions and mandates in exchange for a monthly paycheck and food coupons, but the awakened will inevitably be drawn to one another, since we are the real source of our wealth as nations. The government just systematically steals that wealth from us through a variety of legal tricks and loopholes.



Yes, and they perfectly understand that, which is why they will give us the breaks we need to forget it.
Something that a permanent cure was still not found for, is the human's fish memory.



Collapseinrealtime said:


> I hope you're right, but history shows that they've played this card countless times before in every nation, turning prosperity into abject poverty in order to regain control. Even a cursory study of the current state of economies around the world demonstrates the likelihood of a worldwide economic collapse. Also, we've been living in sickness and starvation times for generations as they slowly try to kill us through poisoning our air, water, food, and pharmaceuticals.



It is a 'form' of starvation/sickness, but we can't really call it that. They still have to provide the needs, so that everyone feels that they're healthy and fed. Real starvation affects the human brain long-term, causing people to lose sense of many things, among them are morals and lawfulness. In the 'technocrat utopia' they're aiming for, I don't think there's room for such moves - it only sets their plans back behind schedule. Like you said, they prefer tricks over brute force.
Take cannabis for example. A taboo only a decade ago, to a 'fringe' conversation until recently, to an openly discussed form of medicine today. Why did they let it happen? Because they completed hijacking it:
 You have all this "CBD Only" nonsense reforms today: CBD treatments in some hospitals, CBD flowers in shops... Any cannabis expert knows that stripping THC from cannabis eliminates the true healing properties of it.
And when you do get full-on cannabis sold, it is most likely: heavily modified, sprayed, or extremely psychoactive and thus causing severe addiction or mental issues among users. Very far from the 'wild' versions that people commonly used.



Collapseinrealtime said:


> However this ends in Canada, the rest of the world is taking notes. Their organized convoys very likely are well infiltrated with agents, as in Canada, but the people are real and are schooling themselves on all of the tactics that the governments deploy against their people. The only tools that the Cabal have to use against us is deception and force. If they can no longer deceive us, then force is all they have left. From what I am seeing, this is going to build into something unlike anything we've seen in our recorded history. This also tells me that if they realize this, they will use it to their advantage, allowing us to believe we have regained our sovereignty by inciting us to remove their puppets from power, just as they outline in their protocols.



Like I said before, us genuinely removing puppets works in their favor as well as keeping them.
Not far are the days when Trump-like newborn leaders will offer themselves as saviors, stepping down from corporate management positions to come and 'fix the situation'.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 22, 2022)

Gladius said:


> Not far are the days when Trump-like newborn leaders will offer themselves as saviors, stepping down from corporate management positions to come and 'fix the situation'


I think that is already in the working, as I'm sure you'll agree. I am of the opinion that they are in the process right now of setting Trump up for a fall while grooming his replacement right before our eyes. Imagine the drop in consciousness of the millions of Trump fans as he's thrown under the bus as a lying pedophile, while his replacement, likely Rand Paul, steps into the spotlight to pick up the pieces of the fallen, scandal ridden American political structure. It would seem that this is the reason they're stalling the launch of Truth Social, to work out the details of his scandal exposure while millions join its growing waiting list. 

All of your points are really spot on. I can't really disagree that as long as people stay asleep, unaware and in fear, the fringe minority will be systematically dealt with, unless we come up with a way to overthrow them. 


Gladius said:


> If they theoretically used advanced climate engineering tools to produce horrific disasters, there will be less room for debates, and deniers will be aggressively dealt with by the convinced masses.


This again goes to the ignorance factor, which is dwindling, not so much maybe for the urban masses who are doped up on graphene oxide injections, but for the rest of us. We haven't yet seen what will take place here in the States when the police apparatus cracks down on its version of the freedom convoy, already en route to DC. They can't successfully push climate change propaganda while simultaneously demonizing the freedom convoy. I guess they can try. What makes the media so effective is in its ability to stay on one droning message for weeks on end without deviation. The climate terrorism technology also has its limits. 

What we are seeing in Canada is, first of all, far from over, and, second of all, just the first warmup round for what is about to take place here in the States.

And then there's the firearm factor. There are literally tens of millions of gun owners that are either organizing or are contemplating the idea of organizing into 'Declaration of Independence' style neighborhood militias. They are also realizing that with the inevitable supply chain collapse, in addition to a financial collapse, there will be millions of urbanites fleeing the cities and looking to loot the suburbs. The police will either be overwhelmed or will be home defending their own turfs, not to mention those that live on the Mexican borders. At any rate, we are one minor disaster away from gun toting America taking matters into their own hands. Unforseen disaster has a way of waking people up in a hurry. We are just the early risers. Wait until the real sleeping giant, known as gun toting America, stirs from its sleeping slumber and begins to prepare for the fight of its life!

As America awakens and rises to the occasion, the rest of the world will look on with solidarity, emboldened to wage their own campaigns against government overreach. It's going to be quite the sight to see!


----------



## feralimal (Feb 23, 2022)

Gladius said:


> The process you describe is very real, though the question is, will the people be prepared for the next card that will be dealt.
> The process is genuine, yet I still find it planned.
> Politicians have been gradually losing influence in the West for a long time, with an accelerated pace the past few years.
> It seems that apart from the few nationalist countries, most Western countries already elect politicians solely by what they view as the lesser evil. Do not be persuaded by the overly-excited 'supporters' on social media, as they're already infested with bots on any political side.
> ...


Solutions!  

I think we are moving into a new paradigm that covid, finance crash, war and climate change will help us achieve.  It will be post-politics, post-law situation.  Politics replaced by technology, and law replaced by corporate policies.  The control will be more overt and less negotiable - most people will not be able to facilitate anything (computer says no), everything will tracked with no black markets or unknown information (crypto, 'smart' tech, govcoin).  At least, that's the plan.


----------



## Gladius (Feb 23, 2022)

feralimal said:


> Solutions!
> 
> I think we are moving into a new paradigm that covid, finance crash, war and climate change will help us achieve.  It will be post-politics, post-law situation.  Politics replaced by technology, and law replaced by corporate policies.  The control will be more overt and less negotiable - most people will not be able to facilitate anything (computer says no), everything will tracked with no black markets or unknown information (crypto, 'smart' tech, govcoin).  At least, that's the plan.


I used to believe the same, but no longer. The existence of black markets and other law bypassing mechanisms are crucial. Written laws are made for slaves, while the elites, sub-elites and criminal gangs are not meant to abide by them.
Since they cannot openly break the law, they need loopholes that can be used. Cryptocurrency for example, is used by everyone to hide and launder money, including ordinary citizens.
Why did it begin to exist in 2008? The tech was possible before that. It coincides with the financial crash and the advances made in anti laundering rules, that made it more difficult to funnel unreported funds through the typical banking system. See, when the elites tighten the rings on us, they also tighten it on themselves, and therefore they have to create the alternative solution.

I think the same will happen with the "computer domination", it will be bypassed by anyone who really invests in doing so. Remember that the elites partially rely on the big crime syndicates to do their dirty work. Even those foot soldiers must be given a way to "beat" the system, without exposing their affiliation to the elites.
Take the 80's for example when drug cartels used private jets to fly drugs into USA. Today we know that the US agencies were involved, perhaps they'd given the solution themselves, as the land borders were made difficult to cross. It's a vicious circle, they can't reach perfect control without sabotaging themselves.
What's left for us is to stay ahead of the game, and be aware of traps as well.

Bitcoin in it's early days was affiliated with the "Dark net", allegedly an abandoned US military browser with full anonimity where you could buy anything illegal. While you could indeed purchase there with success, It was always a "honeypot" so they could closely track the people interested in such things.

Fake vax passports, a big business nowadays. Definitely, has to exist, because the elites must be able to take care of their own people. They could've made the passport system WAY more advanced, from the beginning. But they didn't, it can easily be rigged. Because it's a necessity to make it vulnerable.
(When I speak of elites here, I'm also referring to the tens of thousands of lower ranks affiliated with them, and their families.)


----------



## matematik (Feb 23, 2022)

I feel like Russia and China are being positioned as the leaders of the NWO. Putin and Xi are generally portrayed as strong and decisive leaders who act in their peoples' interests albeit not so hindered by things like "democracy", as opposed to weak and dishonest Western politicians who consistently act against the interests of their people.

Also, the cabal need Russia and China to be the leaders of the NWO to give the impression that they are offering a clean break from the old Western order, to give the NWO more credibility. This is why there is a clear agenda to abolish the British royal family in my opinion, because they can not credibly offer the NWO as a "solution" while an institution as synonymous with the old order as the British RF continues to exist.

Something I read recently that makes me even more convinced of this is that there is a "Baba Vanga" prophecy she allegedly made in 1979 that Russia will rule the world. I think "Baba Vanga" is a character the cabal use to release information about the agenda. The alleged "prophecy" is;

"All will thaw, as if ice, only one remain untouched – Vladimir’s glory, glory of Russia. Too much it is brought in a victim. Nobody can stop Russia. All will be removed by her from the way and not only will be kept but also becomes the lord of the world."


----------



## dreamtime (Feb 24, 2022)

Good post I saw today in german:

The mainstream is beginning to educate about the dangers of the injection. Their lies are getting exposed, and it was designed that way from the beginning.

The goal of the Covid operation is to create a revolutionary situation - to make people angry, and who could blame them?

The population is being stirred up and once the extent of the Corona crimes become public, there will be no stopping them. The population is roaring for a reset and this potential can and will be instrumentalized.

The discontent of the masses has always been the fuel for revolutions.

Socialist upheaval always follows the same recipe:

People's discontent is provoked.
An expendable scapegoat is staged as the enemy - and the population is incited against it.
The people themselves break with the old system and thus create the need to install a new one.
The leaders of the revolution go ahead with waving flags - on them are always the same slogans: "Justice", "Freedom", "Love", "Compassion" etc.
No socialist revolution ever took place under the banner of dictatorship, but all ended this way.
The population cheers the new system. They think they have created it themselves and realize too late that they have maneuvered themselves from the frying pan into the fire...


----------



## Akanah (Feb 24, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Good post I saw today in german:
> 
> The mainstream is beginning to educate about the dangers of the injection. Their lies are getting exposed, and it was designed that way from the beginning.
> 
> ...


Yes, a few days ago there was a TV report in Germany about side effects of the vaccines. That had me wondering. But basically in the contribution was only told what I already knew over the Internet.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Feb 24, 2022)

Akanah said:


> Yes, a few days ago there was a TV report in Germany about side effects of the vaccines. That had me wondering. But basically in the contribution was only told what I already knew over the Internet.




And sweden launched a protein shot this week, for those who are fearfull of the mrna version.  Still, there have never been a Va... that protects from a virus ever "before". Soon to be built Container V. factorys will make sure of future leaks as well i guess.

- Gates speaks about the next pland emic already. And you know how it happened in Ukraine. Maybe for elderly folks its a ones in a lifetime investment opportunity in the russian stock market 
The execution was so its almost as if someone told em were to hit to avoid civilians as well as take out crusial defence points. Stark contrast to how us gets their foreign oil and money with their dirty invasions. 
Nat, o and U N showed their true colours once again, poor ukrainians. Crazy world.

Edit: Apperently it wasnt clean at all. Lots of civilians hit it now seems.
Edit again: maybe it was too clean at launch. Who knows.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 24, 2022)

Let's not leave Canada out of the list...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daE0jthD5F8_

And who probably actually runs the country, Trudeau's handler maybe?

Chrystia Freeland


----------



## Skydog (Feb 25, 2022)

Chile passes new law – prohibits discrimination against mutants and genetically altered people.​Reverse discrimination against thoroughbreds / true bloods - all by design of course. ​https://yukonfreedom.com/chile-pass...ainst-mutants-and-genetically-altered-people/ ​


----------



## dreamtime (Feb 25, 2022)

'The Lord of the Rings' Contains Coded Clues as to How COVID-19 Crisis Will End, Says Tolkien Expert​Tolkienist Ludwig Gartz is known for his bold claims that the course of world history is encoded in the epic, stressing that, for example, Russians and Germans are "fatefully linked", and that the book, whose film adaptation was a great hit in the early 21st century, predicts the end of the current financial and political elites.

In an interview with Sputnik, Tolkien expert Ludwig Gartz explains how the 'The Lord of the Rings' book depicts the corona crisis and its end, as well as what the future of humanity looks like.

'The Lord of the Rings' Contains Coded Clues as to How COVID-19 Crisis Will End, Says Tolkien Expert


----------



## dreamtime (Feb 25, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua3yIfRVlIU_


----------



## Safranek (Feb 25, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> 'The Lord of the Rings' Contains Coded Clues as to How COVID-19 Crisis Will End, Says Tolkien Expert​Tolkienist Ludwig Gartz is known for his bold claims that the course of world history is encoded in the epic, stressing that, for example, Russians and Germans are "fatefully linked", and that the book, whose film adaptation was a great hit in the early 21st century, predicts the end of the current financial and political elites.
> 
> In an interview with Sputnik, Tolkien expert Ludwig Gartz explains how the 'The Lord of the Rings' book depicts the corona crisis and its end, as well as what the future of humanity looks like.
> 
> 'The Lord of the Rings' Contains Coded Clues as to How COVID-19 Crisis Will End, Says Tolkien Expert



The solution to the impending disaster is discretely pointed at in the article mentioned.

It is... and always has been... *the issuing of local, interest-free currencies*.

If anyone is interested, and has time on their hands for the necessary research, *it would make a great and informative thread that is highly pertinent to what is about to go down in the financial world*.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 27, 2022)

A video covering the topic of increasing restrictions including the control of our finances.

Give Send Gone - The Corbett Report


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/s2sg9UC2VXXy/_

and here's the video he refers to:

Survival Currency


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/yXFZ5mydhd8/_


----------



## fabiorem (Feb 27, 2022)

I always had some suspicion about those videos from Bill Gates, supposedly in his house, with the library behind him. I have the impression they are made in the computer, and Bill is a deep fake. 
I have been wondering if Bill Gates was already dead, so yesterday I found a site saying he was executed: https://realrawnews.com/2021/10/bill-gates-hanged-at-gimo-ahead-of-schedule/

Is this real or part of the Q operation? Can someone confirm? 
I have to ask, because it is easy for the global elite to have doubles for live appearances, and use deep fakes in other occasions.


----------



## Septimus (Feb 27, 2022)

fabiorem said:


> Is this real or part of the Q operation? Can someone confirm?
> I have to ask, because it is easy for the global elite to have doubles for live appearances, and use deep fakes in other occasions.



A lot of commenters of realrawnews.com are Q supporters. And a smaller subset have become anti-Trump recently due to his stance on vaccines. Whether or not the information on that site is accurate, is to be determined. But I will say there are many strange coincidences that it does point out, and that I learned a great deal of knowledge from just reading the comments there.


----------



## fabiorem (Feb 27, 2022)

Septimus said:


> A lot of commenters of realrawnews.com are Q supporters. And a smaller subset have become anti-Trump recently due to his stance on vaccines. Whether or not the information on that site is accurate, is to be determined. But I will say there are many strange coincidences that it does point out, and that I learned a great deal of knowledge from just reading the comments there.



The site also says Biden is in a coma since he was elected, and the current US president is actually this actor: Arthur Roberts - IMDb the guy is very similar to Biden.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 27, 2022)

Septimus said:


> I learned a great deal of knowledge from just reading the comments there.


I often learn more and get additional info from reading the comments also. Many times they're superior to the video.


----------



## Septimus (Mar 2, 2022)

fabiorem said:


> the current US president is actually this actor: Arthur Roberts - IMDb the guy is very similar to



The idea sounded ridiculous at first, but then this video of Arthur Roberts got uploaded to Bitchute.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/Y4Klzu8TfM7u/_


----------



## feralimal (Mar 2, 2022)

@fabiorem @Septimus

That sort of stuff is impossible to know.  You can't say the president *is* him or whatever, only that it _might_ be.  Why can't the president be computer generated, or a different actor or even the real deal?

What you can prove, is that certain footage *IS NOT* as portrayed. Eg in the Rittenhouse trial feet disappeared:

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/2VJgRAlcKij9/_


or in the UK, the briefcase changes colour on the news:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyHfzcItoFs_

(I think this is was intentional to give us notice that we cannot trust what is shown on the news)

or when the nose of the plane in 911, pokes through the other side of the building - search for NOSE-OUT here (along with all the other proofs that the footage is fake):
UNDEBUNKABLE SEPCLUES - Cluesforum—Exposing Mass Deception

You can only prove that some footage is incoherent and does not represent reality; you can't prove a truth.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Mar 3, 2022)

feralimal said:


> (I think this is was intentional to give us notice that we cannot trust what is shown on the news)


Yes, they are definitely making it beyond obvious that the mainstream media is pushing mostly fake news. From my perspective, this serves two main purposes:

1. It gives them a real-time gauge of the progress of the overall awakening of the once sleeping normies. Their operatives within the alternative media outlets are also actively pointing out these blatant discrepancies, making their once fringe platforms a growing go-to source for "credible" information.

2. Those that have finally dumped mainstream media for the garbage that it is and have adopted the alt right as their news source platform can now be propagated and groomed for the kinder, gentler New World Order that they have in store, where "transparency, hard money, accountability, and disclosure" become the magical buzz words that usher in their next level of deception, the new political heroes and saviors that they will provide in upcoming elections that finally exposes and disposes of the old world rulers.

The timing of this will be most crucial, as it will coincide with the overall global economic collapse that will devastate the world over. The blame will fall swiftly on the old guard and on the innate "weakness" of nation-states, while these new "heroes" will appear from out of the wood work with practical solutions and ample doses of hopium. Of course, these solutions will center around a global governance structure, the back door tip toe to the New World Order.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 4, 2022)

_View: https://mobile.twitter.com/GolferGirl305/status/1499499221535363072?cxt=HHwWgMC4iZ2mpc8pAAAA_


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## JohnNada (Mar 4, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> View attachment 20372​


This right here seems to sum up the state of things in the United States. As soon as the war in Ukraine hit the media, all talk of the virus just sort of faded away into the background. They made soft announcements that are slowly rolling back all of the mask mandates. Still no rollback on the vaccine mandates, and a hard no on taking away the emergency declaration. Still a bit convenient that another distraction pops up and the virus just up and disappears. We're even told we'll have a normal spring and summer. Oh joy!


----------



## fabiorem (Mar 4, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Yes, they are definitely making it beyond obvious that the mainstream media is pushing mostly fake news. From my perspective, this serves two main purposes:
> 
> 1. It gives them a real-time gauge of the progress of the overall awakening of the once sleeping normies. Their operatives within the alternative media outlets are also actively pointing out these blatant discrepancies, making their once fringe platforms a growing go-to source for "credible" information.
> 
> ...




There are people who still don't understand why the globalists would poison their own servants, as without servants the globalists would not rule anyone, and only the "redpilled" would be left for them to contend with. Telling these people the globalists might have automation in store is not enough to convince them, and they will still look at the global genocide as something absurd, because the globalists will be left alone, without support from the masses of idiots from which they power derives.

Your explanation is the missing piece of it. The globalists don't want the idiots to rule over, they want them dead actually. And they don't want the redpilled as enemies, in fact I think they see the redpilled as natural selection and will rule over them through persuasion later, by posing as saviors from crysis they originally started (but that would not be possible without the idiots).

None of the globalist's plans and tricks would work if the mass of reddit-tier idiots did not exist, and for this reason they are planning ahead to replace the masses of dumb people with enlightened people, hence why you see this controlled opposition blending with the truth movement. Some months ago I read a article in alternative media mentioning a article from mainstream media where non-vaccinated people were being called "sophisticated people", with high IQ. I found that weird, coming from people who usually treat the non-vaxxed as trash. It is a fight to be non-vaxxed in many places today (and in some cases you have to resort to subterfuge just to be left alone), and the globalists probably have some admiration for it. So it is not the standard redditor they want for the new world order, these will be disposed when the time comes. They actually want us. They want to rule us, not them. That's why the media is being so scandalously deceitful, they are throwing the deceit right at our faces, to test their "natural selection" directives.


----------



## Oracle (Mar 5, 2022)

Both your perspectives are eye opening. It's a side I never considered.
The percentage of unvaxxed is strangely close to the percentage always indicated to remain post 2025.
It actually makes a lot of sense that if you wanted to start afresh you would select the segment of the population still retaining the closest elements to the original human,e.g. critical thinking.
It all reminds me of the Cicada 3301: The Mysterious Puzzle Of The Internet


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## VincentFreeman (Mar 5, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Yes, they are definitely making it beyond obvious that the mainstream media is pushing mostly fake news. From my perspective, this serves two main purposes:
> 
> 1. It gives them a real-time gauge of the progress of the overall awakening of the once sleeping normies. Their operatives within the alternative media outlets are also actively pointing out these blatant discrepancies, making their once fringe platforms a growing go-to source for "credible" information.
> 
> ...


Your view might explain some of the strange things we saw over the media: that the absurdity of the "old guard" is obvious. (But I have to say, even it's like that, many sheeples simply refuse to look at it or comment it. They just say it's not important. And many sheeples still believe the MSM. ) However, I found it quite depressing. Do I get your message correctly, that you think we'll forever be slaves, even the awakening will be ust handled over from an evil overlord to another lesser evil overlord? But if things will be improved, such as more peace time, more prosperity for ordinary people, no wars...wouldn't it be a good thing? Or do you mean this will not happen? In that case, why not keep the sheeples only as they're much easier to control, as they're easily manipulated now already? (sorry maybe it's not your view, but I read it somewhere that the vaccines are meant for depopulation but mostly it's the sheeples who take it.) What do you propose then as an ordinary person can do in this situation?


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Mar 5, 2022)

VincentFreeman said:


> Do I get your message correctly, that you think we'll forever be slaves, even the awakening will be ust handled over from an evil overlord to another lesser evil overlord? But if things will be improved, such as more peace time, more prosperity for ordinary people, no wars...wouldn't it be a good thing? Or do you mean this will not happen? In that case, why not keep the sheeples only as they're much easier to control, as they're easily manipulated now already? (sorry maybe it's not your view, but I read it somewhere that the vaccines are meant for depopulation but mostly it's the sheeples who take it.) What do you propose then as an ordinary person can do in this situation?


The perspective that I presented is from the point of view of the Cabal and the necessary damage control that they have built into their overall plans as they begin to progressively lose hold of the narrative. Deep down, they realize that they will not be able to prevail against the inevitable uprising that is to take place, so rather than act like a wall to stop it or contain it, they will, once the momentum builds against them, become like water and flow with it, with the ultimate intent of infiltrating and blending with the uprising and enveloping it, steering it into a channel that they can then regain control of. We have barely begun to see the uprising that is about to occur. The freedom convoys are just the warmup round. The awakening grows as freedom fighters regroup and strategize their next moves.

What we also have to understand is that we are dealing with glorified junkies (adrenochrome) that have no real intention of ever kicking their habit, so everything they are doing right now is a process of managing their addiction by dragging things out for as long as humanly possible until they are finally cut off altogether. 

It is essentially a strategic retreat disguised as a global takeover, utilizing the sleeping masses and their media channels as cover while they stock up on their "supply" to hold them over for the interval that they will need to pretend to play the role of the saviors that help to bring an end to their (decoy) New World Order. Once the dust settles, and those that have survived, (the unified, unvaxed, and sovereignty minded preppers), take their power back, the next round of deception begins as the "experts" come out of their hiding places with their advice and solutions, which will help to fast track the recovery process significantly. 

The vaxed, unprepared, "woke" and fear-based, compliant masses, centered mainly in densely urban populated areas, will likely not survive the world economic collapse that has been long prepared.

Will the weary, surviving remnant then fall for another level of the Cabal's subterfuge as their agents, experts, and actors attempt to worm their way into the hearts and minds of the builders of the new, free, and sovereign nations that are to arise? I don't think anyone can answer that question at this time. It is my hope that we will have thoroughly learned our lesson by then.

In the meantime, I propose doing whatever necessary and possible to attain complete independence from the Beast system ASAP, uniting with like minded neighbors, family, and friends (if you can find them) to combine skills and resources to successfully weather the sh*t storm that soon lies ahead. Take courage and be fearless in all that you do. It will starve the dark forces of the base chakra energies that they need to prevail in their agenda. Unity, fearlessness, and conscious awareness is their kryptonite.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Mar 5, 2022)

The interwiew was in english. But i think the finnish PM said today that not all questions need democratic voting. Speaking about sweden and finland joining nato. 
Found a source from a few days ago from "global news"  but i cant link.


----------



## VincentFreeman (Mar 6, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Will the weary, surviving remnant then fall for another level of the Cabal's subterfuge as their agents, experts, and actors attempt to worm their way into the hearts and minds of the builders of the new, free, and sovereign nations that are to arise? I don't think anyone can answer that question at this time. It is my hope that we will have thoroughly learned our lesson by then.


Indeed, I really hope all have learnt a lesson. One must learn to think for themselves. 

It's such a pain to see how many scientists and medical practitioners sell their souls in the plandemic already. It's more painful to see the gullible mass believing them, of whom some are our friends and families, that are so brainwashed to the point that they will boycott you if you "dare" to tell them the truth. They brand you as crazy and isolate you. I hope we will remember what pain those "experts" have caused us, if we make it by then.


----------



## Akanah (Mar 6, 2022)

It is like the time when the apocalyptic beast with 7 heads, 10 horns and precious stones on its back appeared to control and enslave mankind with false visions and material greed. And as an antagonist there was only the Lamb of God and the two witnesses to defeat the devil. It was and is always a fight between God/love and the devil/fear.... only that this fight can take place on three levels. This fight can take place in the microcosm (cellular level) or in the macrocosm (planetary) or on earth (human civilization). The devil wants to enslave and control all people, so that he can prevent that God can incarnate as a superhuman pair on these three levels. If the devil were to win, it would destroy the entire universe.


----------



## feralimal (Mar 11, 2022)

New variant:
Covid infections rising again across UK - ONS

"A sub-variant of Omicron, called BA.2, is now thought to be the most common strain in most of the UK."

Do you baa too?


----------



## Blackdiamond (Mar 12, 2022)

Zentralrat der Juden: "Klar antisemitisch" | KirchenZeitung

From last year. Of course the guy was right, but also dead wrong since being a priest.


----------



## Myrrinda (Apr 8, 2022)

Soooooo.... the mask mandate is off in shops, almost everywhere,  but the German Angst™ is rampant and most shoppers wear them... 
Oh and the vax mandate was kicked yesterday in the Bundestag (but 296 out of 638 motherfuxers voted 'yes'... luckily there are so fuxing many of them that it was not  the  majority... can you imagine,  we have 16 states and after the election last year there were 736 (!!!) seats in parliament. Wtf) but the press is painting it in a bad light,  like it was a failure to not be able to force the shot on people. Complete insanity.  Everytime you think the peak of insanity has been reached,  there's something else. I hear from Poland,  the Neatherlands and Switzerland that they recognize the Germans there instantly, because of the masks. Oh and they have sunflower seed oil and flour - but we don't,  because evil Putin and you know...

Just a little update from Crazy schländ


----------



## BusyBaci (Apr 8, 2022)

Myrrinda said:


> can you imagine, we have 16 states and after the election last year there were 736 (!!!) seats in parliament. Wtf)


Well, I don't think that's a bad thing in per se. If there are 736 representatives from all the 16 Lands, it means that what ever external influencing power will really have a hard time corrupting all of them, in order to reach a unilateral agreement. The number of parliamentarians looks excessive, but maybe it was meant to be like this, because wise men knew that people are sheeps, and this looks like more of a preventive measure for collective madness. Some, are needed to have a clear mind after all.


----------



## Akanah (Apr 8, 2022)

Myrrinda said:


> Soooooo.... the mask mandate is off in shops, almost everywhere,  but the German Angst™ is rampant and most shoppers wear them...
> Oh and the vax mandate was kicked yesterday in the Bundestag (but 296 out of 638 motherfuxers voted 'yes'... luckily there are so fuxing many of them that it was not  the  majority... can you imagine,  we have 16 states and after the election last year there were 736 (!!!) seats in parliament. Wtf) but the press is painting it in a bad light,  like it was a failure to not be able to force the shot on people. Complete insanity.  Everytime you think the peak of insanity has been reached,  there's something else. I hear from Poland,  the Neatherlands and Switzerland that they recognize the Germans there instantly, because of the masks. Oh and they have sunflower seed oil and flour - but we don't,  because evil Putin and you know...
> 
> Just a little update from Crazy schländ


Ah yes, Putin... the joke is that I heard somewhere that Putin would have sold even 20% more gas to Germany and the German government would have simply sold the gas abroad at a high price. So because of whom we have now gas shortage ? Because of Putin or because of the greed of German politicians ?


----------



## Myrrinda (Apr 8, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> Well, I don't think that's a bad thing in per se. If there are 736 representatives from all the 16 Lands, it means that what ever external influencing power will really have a hard time corrupting all of them, in order to reach a unilateral agreement. The number of parliamentarians looks excessive, but maybe it was meant to be like this, because wise men knew that people are sheeps, and this looks like more of a preventive measure for collective madness. Some, are needed to have a clear mind after all.


You know what, that 's a good point! I always hope that there are some reasonable people left there.


----------



## BusyBaci (Apr 12, 2022)

It looks like someone has really found the cause of the novel korona problem. It's unbelievable the extent of evil exposed.
Watch it  here


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 12, 2022)

VincentFreeman said:


> Indeed, I really hope all have learnt a lesson. One must learn to think for themselves.
> 
> It's such a pain to see how many scientists and medical practitioners sell their souls in the plandemic already. It's more painful to see the gullible mass believing them, of whom some are our friends and families, that are so brainwashed to the point that they will boycott you if you "dare" to tell them the truth. They brand you as crazy and isolate you. I hope we will remember what pain those "experts" have caused us, if we make it by then.


My pulmonologist dropped me like a hot potato. No reason given. No notice either. Just got a letter in the mail saying he would no longer be my Dr. Had to find a replacement quickly so that I could at least get my meds refilled. He waited until 3 days before my next scheduled appointment with him to dump me (when I would have been given renewed prescriptions).

I honestly think there will come a time of "roundups" similar to what we saw in Australia regarding the unvaxxed. But I think it will be to preserve the non modified humans and not as a punishment. If in the next year we don't see a dramatic difference in the health of vaxxed vs unvaxxed I'll withdraw my paranoid prediction. Vax deaths and debilitating decline is already being noted but not enough people are aware yet to throw a fit about it.

Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Blackdiamond (May 4, 2022)

Before or in the start up of Cv-release of american bio lab in china, the international colorado based company called IHS had its own wiki page. It seems to be gone now. Any of you here know what their website is? Would be very interesting to read what was their agendas and how it all paned out now that we are even in a war yet again. 
The american IHS company stated that they offered strategy and intel services to governments around the world.


----------



## Referent (May 5, 2022)

Blackdiamond said:


> Before or in the start up of Cv-release of american bio lab in china, the international colorado based company called IHS had its own wiki page. It seems to be gone now. Any of you here know what their website is? Would be very interesting to read what was their agendas and how it all paned out now that we are even in a war yet again.
> The american IHS company stated that they offered strategy and intel services to governments around the world.


Are you referring to IHS Markit?  There are some IHS Aerospace & Defense Products & Solution sub-categories one can dig into.


----------



## Blackdiamond (May 5, 2022)

Referent said:


> Are you referring to IHS Markit?  There are some IHS Aerospace & Defense Products & Solution sub-categories one can dig into.




Thank you it might actually be that one. The wiki have very different text now compared to then if it is the intel comoany i read about. Will have a closer look tonight.


----------



## iseidon (May 10, 2022)

I'm watching a video (in Russian) right now about working in the ER. Many of the clips he has made in various industries close to me (or my acquaintances) are very close to the reality of the situation. My mom works in the medical field. Everything he says is very close to the truth.

Anyway. One of the ER paramedics (audio recording in the video) talks about how they are monetarily motivated to give shots and IVs on calls. For this, the insurance pays money (the ambulance service gets money from the insurance for this; accordingly, the insurance loses money - it is not profitable; a bureaucratic struggle within the health care system). What, then, are they (paramedics) injecting into the body? It does not matter if they want to do it or not (according to Russian law, medical workers are military personnel).

Papaverine (C20H21NO4).
Metamizole (C13H16N3NaO4S).
Diphenhydramine (C17H21NO).

These three medications are popular in Russia among a very large number of people. But since I hardly ever use medications, I can't say much.

It is possible that someone has already encountered this in their searches related to the covid situation (I am not getting very deep into this topic, as there is too much misinformation, and I do not have the necessary knowledge in chemistry; but I have a certain opinion; of course, it is far from the official one).

It is possible that someone from above is creating many (chemical) threads that must eventually intersect in the bodies of many people. In one place, inoculated with a certain chemical composition. In another place, you got a therapeutic regular shot. In a third place, you bought water or food with a certain chemical composition. In a fourth place, you inhaled air filled with chemicals. Etc. I think the point is clear. It's possible that someone (through chemistry) is changing people, in terms of susceptibility to chemical processes. Over time, there will be more and more of them, by that logic.

UPD.

By my logic, this blogger works (or acts in the right way) for "Russian" big tech capital (Sber-VK). And they, in turn, are subordinate to (or subsidiaries of) the global big tech capital. Yandex, according to my observations, occupies an average position. In my opinion, it is a global subsidiary structure. Ozon, Wildberries, Yandex, Sber and VK. These companies benefited the most from the pandemic. I believe they are subsidiaries of the same structure as Amazon, Ali, Google, etc. But with Russian specifics (adapted to Russian realities).


----------



## Magnetic (May 10, 2022)

iseidon said:


> I'm watching a video (in Russian) right now about working in the ER. Many of the clips he has made in various industries close to me (or my acquaintances) are very close to the reality of the situation. My mom works in the medical field. Everything he says is very close to the truth.
> 
> Anyway. One of the ER paramedics (audio recording in the video) talks about how they are monetarily motivated to give shots and IVs on calls. For this, the insurance pays money (the ambulance service gets money from the insurance for this; accordingly, the insurance loses money - it is not profitable; a bureaucratic struggle within the health care system). What, then, are they (paramedics) injecting into the body? It does not matter if they want to do it or not (according to Russian law, medical workers are military personnel).
> 
> ...


Reliable research has shown graphene oxide in all of the Covaids 19 death shots.  Also found in various flu shots and in dental procain shot for dental numbing.  One  can now assume all shots are contaminated with graphene oxide until proven otherwise.


----------



## iseidon (May 10, 2022)

Magnetic said:


> Reliable research has shown graphene oxide in all of the Covaids 19 death shots.  Also found in various flu shots and in dental procain shot for dental numbing.  One  can now assume all shots are contaminated with graphene oxide until proven otherwise.


Yes, I read about it. I hold a similar opinion (based on the data I have).

I have a small thread on graphene (how carbon nanotubes are created).

You are familiar with it, but perhaps someone (who will be reading this) will be interested in looking at this side of the process.


----------



## feralimal (May 13, 2022)

A 10 min vid with analysis re what is going on in China:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuQAVgKMjSs_


----------



## Whitewave (May 15, 2022)

Virus literally means snake venom which is what the covid virus actually is. Genetic sequencing was done very early on by many independent researchers who identified king cobra venom, krait venom, rattlesnake venom and others. As early as January of 2020 (2 months after we were told of the novel flu), it was being labeled as "snake pneumonia". Bats had nothing to do with it. Monoclonal antibodies are the antivenom and everything that has been shown to work and has been outlawed for use in the treatment of covid is a monoclonal antibody.

My daughter has worked the covid unit since the very beginning and she told me of an interesting observation. In the 2 years she's been dealing with covid patients she's only taken care of 2 smokers.  She also said that in the beginning most patients recovered enough to go home but after they switched the protocol from steroids, z-pack antibiotics and low dose oxygen to remdisivir that patients started "dropping like flies 2-5 days after treatment began. It has become such a concern that many nurses (in that hospital anyway) are refusing to carry out doctor orders to start covid patients on remdisivir. For those of you who may not know, refusing to carry out CDC approved recommendations OR doctors orders for treatment is a huge deal.

In this 3-part interview Dr. Bryan Ardis tells the whole story and provides oodles of documentation. About an hour each but I promise you won't be bored. You really only need to watch the first one to get the information you need.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 15, 2022)

Whitewave said:


> In this 3 part interview Dr. Bryan Ardis tells the whole story and provides oodles of documentation. About an hour each but I promise you won't be bored.



I saw this a while ago and was quite convinced. (The link doesn't work by the way.) What bothered me was to discover that he is selling an 'Immunity Kit' for $200.

The Dr, Ardis Show


----------



## Whitewave (May 15, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> I saw this a while ago and was quite convinced. (The link doesn't work by the way.) What bothered me was to discover that he is selling an 'Immunity Kit' for $200.
> 
> The Dr, Ardis Show


Dang! Maybe I typed the URL in wrong. I had just watched it about an hour before I posted it. He doesn't mention an immunity kit in the first video which, as I mentioned, is really the main information needed. Also in that first video he mentions several over the counter, treatments available as well as the ones that proved effective but got outlawed. He also mentions nicotine patches since nicotine is basically a poison and the old Dioscorides adage of "one poison cancels out another" seems to hold true in combating covid.

I don't begrudge someone getting paid for offering a product especially after they've done all the work to decipher a problem that has stumped the whole world especially if they're brave enough to expose the deception when the rest of the world has been silenced on the subject. Could be why the link no longer works. I'll check it out in a minute. Plus, some people would rather someone else do all the work of putting together what they need rather than running around gathering the various ingredients themselves. You can buy car kits and build a vehicle yourself for a lot cheaper than the dealership sells them too but most people prefer to let someone else do that and just buy one ready made. Kudos to him for making the immunity kit available even if it is a bit pricey.

Previously listed link edited to submit one that still works. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## feralimal (Jun 24, 2022)

Covid has been the defining event of our generation.  For the past 2 years I've been forced to think about it multiple times daily.

I have contributed to this mega-thread and even started one or 2 of my own:
Do we live in a scientific caliphate?
SH Archive Replies - Coronavirus is the catalyst to a technocratic New World Order

I think its been an unavoidable obsession for everyone.

There have been some huge changes and many topics to consider.  Masks, vaccinations (forced or optional?), loss of rights, the future, jobs, AI, the role of technology, how we are governed, vested interests, the responses of family and friends, supermarkets, toilet paper, protest music, memes, etc, etc.  So much.  And in some way post-covid has become a _new_ normal.

But in another way we have reverted to the _old_ normal.  The insanity seems to be wearing off (at least around here) - I see less masks, no one is shouting at others to get vaccinated, etc.

After 2+ years, is it time to reflect on all this?  What have we learnt?  What did we on this site get wrong?  Did all the talk about the plans make a difference?  Have the elites plans failed?  Or have they backed away for the moment?  Or is this just the quiet before the next storm (monkey pox, escalating warfare, financial tumult)?  Are the elites as powerful as all that, or do we matter more than we think?  Did we even play a role as a sort of managed opposition - detailing and disseminating their plans and our fears?  If so, did we do a good or bad job?

These are some questions running around my head.

For myself, I think I got it right in recognising the threat and planning that was behind what transpired.  But, I also think I got a lot wrong - too much anxiety, giving too much credit to the elite's plans.  In a way I think my imagination was partly hijacked and became a vehicle for the fear.  At times, anyway!  I only hope that the awareness I attempted to raise helped to counter this.

Overall, I think it has been a great time for the individual - but a terrible time to be following the herd.  Its been an amazing learning experience to observe things play out.  It seems also, that there are more individuals now - more people working things out for themselves, less trust in government and corporations.  Of course there are way too many followers still, but its great to see so many more people rejecting the diktats.  I've heard it was like this towards the end of communism - everyone knew the talking faces were liars.  I do worry about how permanent these changes will be - many of those who seem to be leaving the borg, haven't got the years and experience to recognise the depths of the existing control structures - could they be re-assimilated?  But, yeah - its certainly a positive thing to see more people trying to do their own thing.  And ignoring the messaging.  Accepting and ignoring the insanity.

What are your thoughts?  How do you review the past 2 years?  'What next' for the world?  What next for you as an individual - carry on as before, make changes, see what happens?  What are the lessons you've learnt?  What worked?  What didn't?

It'd be great to hear your thoughts.


----------



## David Glenney (Jun 25, 2022)

Stupid fucking bullshit.  That's what I say every time I hear that titular bullshit word, which I do not dignify by uttering.

The healing will begin when heads roll.

Heads will never roll, as in every other terrorist fraudulent crime against humanity fake historical event designed to torture us.

It taught me that the masses will never, ever wake up.  Every magistrate, police and military in the known world witnessed treason and did jack shit.  Every oath has been broken.  But they were bunk anyway.  A hundred years from now--when we're all dead--they will pull this same scam again, and it will work.

If this was a video game, I'd have uninstalled it and demanded a refund.  I can no longer in good conscience function in society.

We are under siege.  Maybe a deity will rescue us.


----------



## feralimal (Jun 25, 2022)

David Glenney said:


> The healing will begin when heads roll.


I get how you see it, and I don't disagree.  I don't see it happening though.

I'm past the anger though, and if anything I'm more angry at the people who went along with this.  I get the powergrab from elites - I can understand the desire for power, but everyone else who just followed orders....  not so much. 



David Glenney said:


> Every oath has been broken. But they were bunk anyway.


I agree.  That they were bunk is something that got clearer!  The institutions we believed in have been revealed to be shams, constructs of control.  Law - ha, religions, politicians - all were rolled over in service to the event.



David Glenney said:


> We are under siege. Maybe a deity will rescue us.


Fingers crossed, though I suspect not.

In the meanwhile, I'm basically left with the incompatible ideas that we are a/ individuals and b/ under the provided control system that is harnessing us.  b/ is unacceptable to me (but is accepted by most it seems), so embracing individuality is all that remains.  And the only plausible options from there are to acknowledge the circumstances I find, and try to do as I see fit despite them (ie try to ignore them).  I think this is a form of sovereignty, without illusions at least.


----------



## Udjat (Jun 25, 2022)

Covid or Corona, or whatever you want to call it, seems like (at least where I live) that it never really existed and it is now all over.
They wanted to get that shot into everyone, and I as a patriot and good citizen, I REFUSED to get!!!  This was just another experiment that the shit bags at the top do.  It is part of the ongoing experiments to the human race, by other human beings of the human race, and whatever entity they are controlled by.  It was for money, it was for more of their world wide genocide, especially the Native American groups, and any other race that could disrupt their initial agenda, even our own wonderful elderly community.  Their social security and health bills, living longer lives, was not part of the shit bags' plan so what better way to knock off people, then with a "bad bug"?

Fear is another part of this sequence.  If people fear not only their environment, but also their next door neighbor or even family members, animals, and whatever else you can think of that is intrinsically connected to the human, they become easily lead, easily told what to do.  Then the persons intuition that they might have had before becomes convoluted and obscure.  Which in turn is what is meant to happen with this "covid".  

 Because I refused the shot, I was treated like a jerk by not only people I have known for a very long time, but even co-workers, even my Homeopathic Practitioner.  I ended up getting covid, I did not take a stupid test, I just knew, because I never get sick(knock on wood).
I ended up getting covid and so did the rest of my family and I will say that you can tell it is a manmade sickness.  It did strange things to my body and I had never felt like that EVER.  It felt as if my DNA was trying to be compromised, like something deep in the tissues and cells of my being.  Pretty freaky!!!

I am still here today thanks to the gods and goddesses, and getting covid and working through it was the best thing that I could of done. 

This stupid covid episode was also used politically no matter what they say, especially in my country.  All I can say is keep strong, eat healthy, grow your own food if you are able.  Food is medicine and if you eat right, exercise, and also make sure your mind stays healthy (because it's all connected), you have a better chance fighting off any disease.  Be well!!


----------



## feralimal (Jun 25, 2022)

How to reconcile:


Udjat said:


> Covid or Corona, or whatever you want to call it, seems like ... it never really existed and it is now all over


with:


Udjat said:


> Because I refused the shot, I was treated like a jerk by not only people I have known for a very long time, but even co-workers, even my Homeopathic Practitioner.



Its been educational!


----------



## Krishtar (Jun 26, 2022)

feralimal said:


> I get how you see it, and I don't disagree.  I don't see it happening though.
> 
> I'm past the anger though, and if anything I'm more angry at the people who went along with this.  I get the powergrab from elites - I can understand the desire for power, but everyone else who just followed orders....  not so much.
> 
> ...


Some thoughts rolling through me about this time we're in.  Generation X, or the Invisible Ones is what some of this is about.  1973 was when myself and others were about to be born, or born that year.  This was when the US targeted us babies, and even after we were born.  Why would they target our generation?  Maybe the boomer experiment was over, and the babies were meant to fuel the next purpose they had in store for us.  Look at the Holly Wood programing for us.  Close Encounters, ET, and Star Trek.  Our country and my family had just emerged from the Vietnam conflict, and that served as a way to push population control in the minds of moms and dads.  Create a scenario so horrible that little hope could be seen to continue on.  Drugs and alcohol were administered heavily to the weakened minds of the masses.  Suicide, and extreme sports began to be more mainstream. Mothers were even open to telling their young children that they almost had an abortion, but for whatever reason we were saved.  I guess some mothers could hear us, and they might have thought it a good thing to be done with living.

Coming into this world has been traumatizing from the moment of our beginning.  We are here, and our hidden pain has been great and there is nothing to do except push onward towards the virtues of love, loyalty and forgiveness.  *Edit - How do we forgive those that commit these crimes?*  Some before us were in no better shape, and even worse off than now.

Knowing that babies would be traumatized while in the womb by such an awful decision as legalizing abortion, we the Invisible Ones were marked and the trauma training has ensued until this very moment.  A constant traumatizing all our lives.  Why did they kill off our generation and start a program like this?  Why would this program turn into what it is now?  This is a way to completely rewrite the program itself.  Look at it all as one strung along event, that has been ongoing for multiple generations.  This is how the bigger picture will start to appear and maybe make some sense, or have some sense.

The sense that we are connected to the very fabric of this world we occupy, and our connection to it has been an ongoing disconnection program.  The war against humanity can be seen as a purge in order to protect the programs main objectives.  We are like the nerves of this world, and the subjugation of the populace of Earth has been the way to train and program the masses to take on projects that do not help our or benefit humanity. but instead our free will is replaced by wants and desires for the future gizmos and gadgets that will ultimately connect us all to the same source of totality.

Edit - Where are we at now?  What's the next step?  Did this 'pandemic' open our eyes, or like 9-11-2001, did it close them even more?  What kind of world will our children and their children endure?  It's hard to say, but the program seems to continue past its expiration date, living on into the next generations.


----------



## Dielectric (Jun 26, 2022)

feralimal said:


> After 2+ years, is it time to reflect on all this? What have we learnt? What did we on this site get wrong? Did all the talk about the plans make a difference? Have the elites plans failed? Or have they backed away for the moment? Or is this just the quiet before the next storm (monkey pox, escalating warfare, financial tumult)? Are the elites as powerful as all that, or do we matter more than we think? Did we even play a role as a sort of managed opposition - detailing and disseminating their plans and our fears? If so, did we do a good or bad job?



*The following was  originally a response to this thread *
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/covid-reflections-does-the-healing-begin-now.6153/#post-115001


Thank you Feralimal.

IMOP we haven't learned anything, not yet and not anything of real importance, and this is so because critical analysis should already provide a true depiction of the true nature of the design which was the the Covid Epidemic, and so I personally think we are far from being done with this.  I would like to offer hope but given the willingness of the masses to commit suicide enmasse while dismissing all caution based on the claims of a complete stranger on television, or the words of politicians, and of accused mass murder Anthony Fauci, then I think that we are far from the end.

 I will address some of that in my own thread in due time.
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/future-war-global-revolution.6148/#post-114926

 The elites are still in control.  I am afraid that their plan is still on track.  Only the most suspicious and curious have an inkling  of what's coming IMOP.

Totalitarianism always, always,  increases it's terrorism after success. It doesn't lessen it:  It increases the levels of blanket terror. That's what Nazi Germany did, it's what the Communists did, it's what these people will do, or try to do.

Did all the talking make a difference?  It may have saved a few souls but mostly we were talking to ourselves. The statistical data shows that.
COVID Data Tracker

The CDC is claiming that 78.1% of the total population of the entire United States has had 2 injections.
In the senior catagory, where I am at, a whopping 95% have had at least 2 injections.

People do not want to hear that the plan is to murder them. Like who would, almost all of the vaccinated have sleep their way to a death trap, but then too many were tricked by lies and deceit,  and those people are aware, but for most the only thing they have left is  blanket denial of what is now becoming self evident, but for the few remaining that have not self suicided, then there are other things to consider which may yet come as a result of the sleeping souls unconscious suicides.

We must consider that a deeper plan is actually in effect, and that the evidence and technology which is involved to realize this plan is really real, and we must consider that the forces allied against the herd have all the resources and military strength to accomplish their plan.  They have already proven that with the success of  Covid.

Frankly I do not know how their plan can fail.  IMOP it would be a miracle if their true intentions were really revealed, and I mean that in a way which was being broadcast on televisions across the globe. It would have to be done in such a startling way so as to totally alarm and stampede the herd. Otherwise I think we are done for.

The vast majority have their mind's totally captured. No amount of talking could change their minds. If people are still standing in a line waiting and willing to receive their vaccination when someone keels over and goes into convulsions and they still remain patiently standing in line then there's no chance whatsoever that those people will ever consider any other explanations.



David Glenney said:


> It taught me that the masses will never, ever wake up. Every magistrate, police and military in the known world witnessed treason and did jack shit. Every oath has been broken.



A fond memory I have is of once asking my father if he thought the American People would ever wake up.  He laughed a bit,  and then he said; The American People have never been awake, he paused for a moment then added; Well I take that back, they sort of woke up once they realized that soldiers of the Empire of Japan might actually land on the beach's of Washington, Oregon, and California, but that didn't last long, maybe a couple weeks and then right back to sleep.

Prior to the outbreak of the last Global War the US Army commission a study on the capabilities of the Japanese Army if they actually did invade, and the startling conclusion was that Army High Command thought that the Japanese might be stopped at the Mississippi River, but doubted it, and put their Action Plan B, for bugger, in to the idea that an American Stalingrad could be effected around about's Detroit where the tanks could be rolled into action straight from the factory.


----------



## feralimal (Jun 26, 2022)

Krishtar said:


> Why would they target our generation?


I wouldn't take it personally - I think every generation has been targeted.  Most boomers seem to have had it pretty badly - they can't be pried away from their TVs.  Perhaps the tech is making things easier for elite controllers though - better analysis, greater personalisation.



Krishtar said:


> Coming into this world has been traumatizing from the moment of our beginning.


I also agree that trauma is in use - but again not just for a specific generation - eg WW1, WW2 were types of trauma too.  I think trauma and trauma bonding/Stockholm syndrome are a part of the control mechanism.



Krishtar said:


> The sense that we are connected to the very fabric of this world we occupy, and our connection to it has been an ongoing disconnection program.


But, is it possible that part of our programming meant that we are overly identified with this world, materiality?  I have found myself asking these sorts of questions.  I find myself considering the spiritual dimensions, not that I have anything tangible to say.  (And fwiw, I tried to collate my best 'spiritual' ideas here: Alternative Mega Theories )


----------



## Dielectric (Jun 27, 2022)

In 1938, _The Technocrat_ magazine defined Technocracy as the “Science of Social Engineering” and then proceeded to define the outcome as a resource-based economic system with all decisions made by Technocrats. Since their “science was settled”, there was no need to (have) political systems that (gave) citizens some say concerning their lives. Today’s environment is controlled by Technocrats.
(From the site technocracy.news)

Read this:  Explains a lot. I think you will be happy you did. Know I am smarter today than I was a couple hours ago. 

The Psychology of Totalitarianism: Technocracy’s ‘Science Of Social Engineering’​The Psychology of Totalitarianism: Technocracy's 'Science Of Social Engineering'
The author of the book that is featured in the article linked above says that; "Mass formation is a form of mass hypnosis."
Which immediately reminded of crows and other creatures mobbing a predators, and that was precisely the sort of mass insanity we witnessed.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Second thoughts here;

This article really helped me to put together a more cohesive picture and showing that the psychology that was part of these last 2 years was not as accidental as it appears, and that this whole entire episode is aimed by design to overthrow the old political systems globally.

* I wonder if the Gang running Red China realize this?  We know the simpletons in DC don't and I'm pretty sure those in most Western Nations are also oblivious nincompoops.  Hmm....will they wake up to the threat?

So now, the way I see the reset is one of the demolishing of the trust and faith in the body politic, which seems to be pretty well accomplished, and so we are evidently witness to an attempt to overthrow the old system of the body politics, and to replace it with one where the supposedly elect are forced into doing the bidding of the technocrats.

We saw that too, where the politico's bent over backwards and did the craziest things imaginable at the urging, apparently, of these
supposed technocrats.  They are doing it right now with the supposed safe and effective jab for toddlers.

So again, the way I see this, is that there was a construct to introduce a crisis situation in order to subvert and undermine the legitimacy
of politico's, and I think that plan is not yet fulfilled.  To be successful this destruction has to be total. I mean it has to completely destroy peoples faith in politics.

Now what I have to wonder is just how bad this will really get.

Clif High had said that the jab was supposed to be a key to the whole idea of the technocrats becoming the White Knight riding in and slaying the dragon; that it wasn't intended to become what it evidently is becoming, which was forecast at least a decade ago with more than 1.4 billion killed.  So we shall see if that future forecast is what materializes. Unfortunately it does seem to be taking place.


----------



## Dielectric (Jun 27, 2022)

Clif High & Greg Hunter:
Vax Narrative Falls Apart​


----------



## Dielectric (Jun 29, 2022)

Oh brother, it's worse than I thought.
Survey: More Than 750,000 Dead, 30 Million Injured Because of Covid Vax

Our latest poll is devastating for the official narrative:

1. a 6.6% rate of heart injury,

2. 2.7% are unable to work after being vaccinated (5M people),

3. 6.3% had to be hospitalized,

4. you’re more likely to die from COVID if you’ve taken the vaccine.

5. Almost as many (77.4% to be more exact) households lost someone from the vaccines as from COVID.


----------



## Udjat (Jun 29, 2022)

One thing I would like to mention:

All these people that are, or pretend to be in control, should be able to figure out all these stupid shitty problems that are going on today.  You mean to tell me, all these professors, all these doctors, politicians, leaders of nations, scientists, etc.  can't figure it out, but here we are on Stolen History making more sense than any of these scallywags at the top.   

That should tell you something!!!

Covid is thrown in the mix of shit and has made the majority of peoples' psyche all discombobulated.  Another wrench thrown in the evolutional growth and true enlightenment of the human species.  

Don't worry, I  know that there will be a complete resolution to this quagmire, and there will be a reset once again, just like it has done in the past.  But, this time it will be the finale.    The human seems to be like cockroaches, no matter what cataclysm comes our way we will still survive, even atomic bombs.  Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!! (That was my maniacal laugh!!)


----------



## Dielectric (Jun 29, 2022)

Udjat said:


> All these people that are, or pretend to be in control, should be able to figure out all these stupid shitty problems that are going on today. You mean to tell me, all these professors, all these doctors, politicians, leaders of nations, scientists, etc. can't figure it out, but here we are on Stolen History making more sense than any of these scallywags at the top.



_"There are known known's. These are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say, there are things that we know we don't know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we don't know we don't know."_
Donald Rumsfeld

At the risk of sounding like Rummy Rumsfeld and who is unquestionably one those people you spoke about, let me say that the thing is that we know, that they know, and we know that they are the doing these things, and some of these people realize that some of us know that we know, which then scares the shit out of them since they realize we know that they are creating the conditions around us with their insanity and that they are doing these things on purpose with forethought and planning.

What this typically boils down to is that if the people become aware enough then revolution follows.  Now the crazy part is that they are doing this shit because they think it will enable them to avoid revolution.  In the past or in a later time it might have worked. Right now it's not working.

The insanity is not accidental, it's not random, it's not because Joe Blow is a conservative, a liberal, a faggot, a black, an immigrant, an illegal alien,  an abortionist, a prolifer, or whatever else comes to mind.

Guru's like Clif High, who is the person in the video with Greg Hunter, has explained what we are dealing with has to do with cyclic periods in time and in these periods of time the human brain's connections with Universe increase in awareness and understanding.

I can understand this explanation from a quasi-technical perspective.  People might understand this explanation more if it were put technically as a quasi state of consciousness that is innate to the condition of being human beings. Think, "Men Who Stare At Goats."

All humans have the ability to do things that have hence been claimed to be impossible. Teaching what is and is not possible has been a central core to the training and mind conditioning (brain washing) of the establishments core mind control centers; schools, churchs, politics, ect.   That really is what they are.

In truth though the human brain is a fractal reciever and is connected at all times to the source of creation, there is virtually no doubt about this in my opinion, which is not the case with some other life forms, and this means we humans receive information through the medium of Universal Consciousness; with the Universal Consciousness being partly described as the Quantum Field in todays education circles and the ether in previous times.

Energy is at least some part of a collective of unknown's that constitute the Universe, of which we humans are all part of, like teeny tiny little cells of an apparently endlessly cycling body, living, dying, recycling.

This brings me to the crux of this post.

The age of Pisces spanned from 100 BC to 2100 AD and was the age of group think, of schooling represented by a fish. Pisces is called the age of faith by most. We just entered in to the age of Aquarius in the year 2100.  People who follow Clif High understand that some parts of this post are essentially reconstitutions of what Clif has said.

 Nothing I've written here is truly unique or mine. All this information is out there floating about waiting for other humans to accept, and to be able to accept it you have to first become aware that the information exists, and the when that happens the email doors to your brain begin accepting new mail. So we are just now entering this new age where there is an increasing sense of connectivity with our own selves and with others. This does not server the powers that be and hence the attempts to create division and turmoil amongst us with the intent to pit one against the other while they remain aloof.

* (Note) This is why I used the terms I did earlier in this post such as faggot, prolifer, abortionist, ect. These are descriptor which have been injected in to the body politic to create divisions, which then enable the controllers to use a bullets against individuals and the groups which they either belong to or identify with: Nothing is accidental.  I did not use them freely or willingly but as necessity needs.

The door just cracked open to the arrival of what this age will bring, but In terms of human thinking it will mean that there's less and less group thinking going on, which has been the basis for control for 2,100 years.

The rulers are desperate to find ways to maintain control. Right now they are actively trying to pit the people against one another. This is especially evident in the most recent Supreme Court Rulings.  To accomplish that they have carefully laid the groundwork for this and the idea is keep the people from focusing in on the really responsible parties and hence to avoid complete revolution where there would be shocking discoveries of all kinds that would totally freak the average person completely out for the rest of their days.


----------



## Safranek (Jun 30, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> Now the crazy part is that they are doing this shit because they think it will enable them to avoid revolution.



History has taught us the opposite. The PTB have been using revolutions to advance their cause as far back as our history goes. Even if we just start from Napoleon and ask ourselves who benefited from each revolution since, the 'prize' always went to the PTB. (Those in control of finance.)

Thereby, the next revolution or set of revolutions is also not likely to be in our favor. After all, hasn't most of the world been disarmed?



Dielectric said:


> Guru's like Clif High, who is the person in the video with Greg Hunter, has explained what we are dealing with has to do with cyclic periods in time and in these periods of time the human brain's connections with Universe increase in awareness and understanding.



While I agree with much of what Clif says, personally I have a problem with Clif High. He's another one of those I suspect of being controlled opposition as he takes a body of truth to win you over, then proceeds to nonchalantly lead you down the 'yellow brick road' (no pun intended  ) of the US vs. China narrative.

My reasoning is that someone who is as capable of doing and presenting the body of research he has managed, he can't possibly have neglected to do the same type of rigorous research on the PRC. For those who have dug in can easily surmise that China has been controlled by the PTB since the opium wars, but infiltration began with the Jesuits even before that.

Regarding the cycling periods in time,  Jason Breshears, who has done infinitely more research on that topic might interest you.


----------



## iseidon (Jul 1, 2022)

Recently, there was such news on RT. The source of the news is difficult to determine (without a subscription on the source's website). But there is a document (PDF-file) from dni.gov (Director of National Intelligence, DNI). So, most likely this is more or less official information. Is this information trustworthy? Here each person decides for himself. I will publish the text of the document here. I will also attach a PDF file.



> Key Takeaways
> 
> The IC assesses that SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, probably emerged and infected humans through an initial small-scale exposure that occurred no later than November 2019 with the first known cluster of COVID-19 cases arising in Wuhan, China in December 2019. In addition, the IC was able to reach broad agreement on several other key issues. We judge the virus was not developed as a biological weapon. Most agencies also assess with low confidence that SARS-CoV-2 probably was not genetically engineered; however, two agencies believe there was not sufficient evidence to make an assessment either way. Finally, the IC assesses China’s officials did not have foreknowledge of the virus before the initial outbreak of COVID-19 emerged.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dielectric (Jul 1, 2022)

Safranek said:


> History has taught us the opposite. The PTB have been using revolutions to advance their cause as far back as our history goes. Even if we just start from Napoleon and ask ourselves who benefited from each revolution since, the 'prize' always went to the PTB. (Those in control of finance.)
> 
> Thereby, the next revolution or set of revolutions is also not likely to be in our favor. After all, hasn't most of the world been disarmed?


The idea that revolutions which have taken place in the past were controlled and manufactured is well known, and so is this one, only in this revolution there is much greater danger to the designers, and they are aware of this too because  in no other time before have people had more access to knowledge and information, and which is independent of the constructs manufactured to facilitate past revolutions.

So we are in a different epoch where there is a new type of sourcing where one can find information which isn't controlled and so it becomes possible for a group epiphany. It's not the same as in any other previous epoch of time. In truth all wars begin with and are fought by controlling minds using information.



Safranek said:


> personally I have a problem with Clif High



My citing Clif High has only to do with me personally giving credit to a source. Clif has recently talked about the celestial changes. Ethically you should always give credit where and when it's due.



Safranek said:


> Regarding the cycling periods in time, Jason Breshears, who has done infinitely more research on that topic might interest you.



By cycles I'm talking about the cyclic nature of the solar systems orbital around the galactic core in our galaxy which then produces a changed physical environment.

For 2,100 years humans have lived in one environment and now that environment has changed The change is one of a physical nature which is astronomical; universal in nature.

 This altered environment is having an effect which is primarily mental in scope and this will continue to evolve with the changing astronomical environment.  The fact that this environment is primarily outside of view does not alter the fact that it is changed and will continue to change for the next 2,100 years.

See, this change is predictable, but what is it about this changed environment that makes the way humans think and reason different?

That's the kind of questions that the powers that be ask. They do things for a reason, especially if it's going to cost a lot money, so ultimately you have to look at things like deep space probes as being sent there in order to attempt to get a jump on what the causes might be.

What this changed environment does is alter the the physics of receiving information through a medium that humans have an ability to process. This ability to receive and transmit information is well known if denied by officialdom, but it seems that it comes through to us by way of the celestial environment which our planet is floating in, and this ability to receive and transmit information is innate to all humans due to the fractal construction of the human brain. At least that's the general idea.

See, there are people that understand that this is the true nature of humanity, and there are creatures from elsewhere that also know this is the true nature of humanity, which makes us interesting as well as an annoyance, threat, and possibly useful tools as well.

 How humans can do this, how it works, is also primarily of interest to some other humans because of what it makes possible. This is where a significant amount of research is being directed.  This is about how humans know what they know, and if their minds can be receivers and transmitters then those can be interdicted, and that's the idea behind the push to understand how this works. This is what the powers that be are especially interested in. This specifically has to do with today's so called quantum physics.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Dielectric (Jul 2, 2022)

​_I've had a lot of this wrong and one of the parts I've had wrong has to do with the genetic coding which this vax evidently has in it, and this is somewhat explained here by Dr. Lee Merritt.  For example, I could not make rational sense of why the Jews of Israel would go all in on this vax, it was crazy and I thought this was probably a betrayal and would result in near total elimination of the State of Israel.  I couldn't have been more wrong.  This video is 1 & 1/2 hours of good information._​
_To be quite honest I'm beginning to wonder how long we all have and no I'm not being dramatic. I am being 100% serious. What's been done is done and this vax acts as a self spreading vaccine so that eventually all of us will become sterile or be killed by this. That's what is slowly emerging out of the information._

Dr. Lee Merritt - Targeted DNA Harvesting & Damage, De-Population, Globalists IMMUNE, Repairing DNA​See this blog for more.
CJD, Amyloid and K26R - The Apocalypse and Daniel



22 States legalized the Liquification of corpses. Wonder why huh? Many of these are Woke States like CA, Ore, Wa, ect. Those populations were heavily vaxed as the vax was politicized and framed as anti-trump, which is interesting that now they are all blaming this as trumpicide, but the point really is that the radicalization of politics leads to mass insanity. If nothing else that much should have been learned from the last Global War.


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 4, 2022)

At a restaurant, an employee told me they had to reduce their staff by 75% post-covid restrictions, and they can't find new people, even though they look for new people constantly.

And they said this is a general pattern, you cant find people in the food business anywhere. they think they left for other jobs, but the interesting thing is that this is not the only area where this happens, and I also never before heard that 50% of people working in a given area can just change jobs as they like, it was never so flexible before.

now if in reality double the people actually die than usual, that would free up some jobs I guess, and create the competition in the market we are seeing.

In Germany 20 years ago it was always the other way round, even in restaurants and cafes. For every job most of the time there were more than 1 person interested. Only marginal employments (like 10-20 hours per week) were commonly available long-term, but this situation that you can't find people for classical full-time jobs, and often really nice jobs in nice locations, is something unusual.

Of course the first area to suffer would be the food business because the work is often seasonal and people now want more secure work, but the extent to which it is happening still doesn't make sense to me if it's not for excess deaths.

There's also new data from Germany that shows a reduction in new births in the last quarter by full 12%

Our society is slowly dying, and people still ignore it. The official reaction to this data was "No worries, people just decided to have more children during the pandemic and now they need a break from having new children."


_View: https://twitter.com/SHomburg/status/1540375470470221824_


----------



## Magnetic (Jul 4, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> At a restaurant, an employee told me they had to reduce their staff by 75% post-covid restrictions, and they can't find new people, even though they look for new people constantly.
> 
> And they said this is a general pattern, you cant find people in the food business anywhere. they think they left for other jobs, but the interesting thing is that this is not the only area where this happens, and I also never before heard that 50% of people working in a given area can just change jobs as they like, it was never so flexible before.
> 
> ...



Since the vaxed include working people and in certain countries and job areas required mandatory injections to continue working, the working masses have been hit hard with many injuries and deaths.  Life insurance executives  like One America have stated that deaths were up by 40% in young and middleage workers in last quarter of 2021 and was projected to go much higher in coming months.  I think the injury rate is many multiples of the death rate where a disease such as Shingles is contracted because of the vax and the person is no longer able to work.  There are shortages of bus drivers now and is chronic in our town and bus schedules have been slashed of routes and runs.  I think this winter it will be apparent to most that personel in critical areas such as nurses, policemen, truckers, teachers, etc. are sick or suffer from a sudden death because of the vax.  It will happen faster than the systems can handle  leading to another path to the breakdown of society.  In the USA there has been a 5000% increase in fetus mortality and these ghouls are vaxing infants and young children now!


----------



## Referent (Jul 5, 2022)

It's probably been said before, but in addition to the workforce *under-staffing* resulting from *injury or mortality* noted above (both of which I have a hard time assigning reliable figures for, even with any available whistleblower-provided or official statistics), other related groups possibly currently not filling available positions could be:

people *not willing to submit themselves to inhumane working conditions*, who find that the employers which they are most suited for have illogical or insane requirements even if only in statement (and even in cases where there may be technical workarounds offered, the workarounds may not be satisfactorily in line with the potential employee's ethical standards), and
people interested in working for ethical institutions, but with skills or in locations where *most potential employers are apparently substantively unethical*.
As far as I am aware, the figures for the above two categories are even less likely to be solidly known than the injury and death rates.  In theory some of the people in the above two categories may be "sitting out" for a stretch or spinning up independent or "parallel" opportunities for themselves.

Yet a third group which could theoretically fluctuate in volume as "unavailable" depending on arbitrary and settable thresholds could be:

healthy people able and possibly willing or wanting to work, but who may be *temporarily disqualified* due to "test" results (or even possibly just in close quarters with "test" takers).
Anecdotally regarding this third "tested out" group, I was recently informed that an annual event I used to normally attend (but of course was not invited to attend last or this year due to my medical status), was cancelled altogether this year because _the_ _regular caterer was understaffed_.  When I asked the messenger why the understaffing (too many sick or deceased employees? departed employees not willing to work under onerous conditions?), the answer hinted at may have been the third bullet point above, though I did not get a straight answer (and presumably the messenger may not have known).


----------



## usselo (Jul 5, 2022)

Referent said:


> other related groups possibly currently not filling available positions could be:
> 
> people *not willing to submit themselves to inhumane working conditions*, who find that the employers which they are most suited for have illogical or insane requirements even if only in statement (and even in cases where there may be technical workarounds offered, the workarounds may not be satisfactorily in line with the potential employee's ethical standards), and
> people interested in working for ethical institutions, but with skills or in locations where *most potential employers are apparently substantively unethical*.
> As far as I am aware, the figures for the above two categories are even less likely to be solidly known than the injury and death rates.  In theory some of the people in the above two categories may be "sitting out" for a stretch or spinning up independent or "parallel" opportunities for themselves.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Caption source: Recollections of private sector workplaces. Video Source: __Cloud Atlas, 2012_


----------



## Dielectric (Jul 5, 2022)

usselo said:


> View attachment 23770
> _Caption source: Recollections of private sector workplaces. Video Source: __Cloud Atlas, 2012_


Everybody should watch the film; "Cloud Atlas".  It ties in with everything that is going on. In my view this is Tom Hanks understanding of what the plan is. Also it's interesting to notice that in the quote "future" everyone is Asian.  Something not readily noticed due to the films time shifting.  Cool film and not well known.

More reports are starting to surface about some, not all evidently, people emitting a mac ip address. I found this which is interesting to read through. More Evidence the COVID Fake-Vaccine is 'Embedding MAC Addresses'

Supposedly mac addresses have been found in graveyards from recently buried.  Trying to find some legit sources whom are actually going around spot checking.


----------



## pushamaku (Jul 28, 2022)

​


----------



## feralimal (Jul 28, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> More reports are starting to surface about some, not all evidently, people emitting a mac ip address. I found this which is interesting to read through. More Evidence the COVID Fake-Vaccine is 'Embedding MAC Addresses'
> 
> Supposedly mac addresses have been found in graveyards from recently buried. Trying to find some legit sources whom are actually going around spot checking.


I heard a plausible, innocuous explanation for the mac addresses thing - that it is due to the proliferation of apple air tags and similar generic versions.  These are tags that emit a small signal to help you locate them.  I've never used them, but people (and companies?) put them on phones, wallets, spouses, etc in order to be able to find them later.  Could it be that this is what is being seen?


----------



## Tudor (Jul 28, 2022)

feralimal said:


> I heard a plausible, innocuous explanation for the mac addresses thing - that it is due to the proliferation of apple air tags and similar generic versions.  These are tags that emit a small signal to help you locate them.  I've never used them, but people (and companies?) put them on phones, wallets, spouses, etc in order to be able to find them later.  Could it be that this is what is being seen?


I can guarantee you that in Sofia (Bulgaria) where I live those tags you are talking about, even if they exist, are super rare and very, very far from common thing. However those unknown MACs are everywhere. I am stunned that nobody took their one or more jibabbed friends to the woods or to the basement and check it out. Even I got the app on my phone and haven't done this test yet....Why? It is sooo easy to test but somehow nobody does it.
Btw I would be shocked if jibbajabed people did in fact emit MACs. It is just hard to believe.


----------



## feralimal (Jul 28, 2022)

I also remember reading about companies using this sort of tech to keep a track on their stock.  On the basis of no research whatsoever, it seems plausible that this could be what the addresses are.



Tudor said:


> I can guarantee you that in Sofia (Bulgaria) where I live those tags you are talking about, even if they exist, are super rare and very, very far from common thing. However those unknown MACs are everywhere. I am stunned that nobody took their one or more jibabbed friends to the woods or to the basement and check it out. Even I got the app on my phone and haven't done this test yet....Why? It is sooo easy to test but somehow nobody does it.
> Btw I would be shocked if jibbajabed people did in fact emit MACs. It is just hard to believe.


To do the test properly, you'd need the people to be naked too!  If the addresses come from tags as we are wondering, it's most likely that they are on clothes, phones, etc.


----------



## Tudor (Jul 28, 2022)

feralimal said:


> I also remember reading about companies using this sort of tech to keep a track on their stock.  On the basis of no research whatsoever, it seems plausible that this could be what the addresses are.
> 
> 
> To do the test properly, you'd need the people to be naked too!  If the addresses come from tags as we are wondering, it's most likely that they are on clothes, phones, etc.


I also wear clothes and stuff and my gf way more than me, yet apparently no thing at home emits any signal. I mean the wardrobe should be exploding of them. I only detect those MACs when I go in public places.


----------



## trismegistus (Jul 28, 2022)

feralimal said:


> I heard a plausible, innocuous explanation for the mac addresses thing - that it is due to the proliferation of apple air tags and similar generic versions.  These are tags that emit a small signal to help you locate them.  I've never used them, but people (and companies?) put them on phones, wallets, spouses, etc in order to be able to find them later.  Could it be that this is what is being seen?



Keep in mind if these "experiments" are being done in major cities then it is more likely IMO that these MAC addresses come from the swarm of IOT devices throughout "smart" cities.  





This is a simplistic view, but digging further in you have sensors in streetlamps, security cameras, streetlights, vehicle tracking, all of these devices have MAC addresses and are all over the place.


----------



## Kalistros (Jul 28, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> Keep in mind if these "experiments" are being done in major cities then it is more likely IMO that these MAC addresses come from the swarm of IOT devices throughout "smart" cities.
> 
> View attachment 24328
> 
> This is a simplistic view, but digging further in you have sensors in streetlamps, security cameras, streetlights, vehicle tracking, all of these devices have MAC addresses and are all over the place.


I am currently working on going off the grid cause of this, building a place unexpected to where a normal person would live in the middle of the woods, hooking up solar panels, or building my own. Living in the city is too dangerous nowadays, because you are always watched. You are watched even from the satellites, but I would feel a lot more comfortable I guess knowing that I'd rather be rarely seen in the woods and hard to spot where I am going rather than be the average person who doesn't care.


----------



## Referent (Jul 30, 2022)

Tudor said:


> Even I got the app on my phone and haven't done this test yet....Why? It is sooo easy to test but somehow nobody does it.



It could be interesting to see the results of such an experiment with one or more "potentially Bluetooth-emitting" persons.  Like you say, all one needs is that app and a space not already polluted with Bluetooth.

I have done some basic BLE scanning tests (albeit with different setups), with the findings reported below.

*In a metal tube with hundreds of other people in close proximity*
Last year around when the Bluetooth MAC videos were all the rage, I scanned for Bluetooth BLE on a couple of flights.  In 51 seconds on one trip, 557 MACs were logged.  In 26 seconds on another trip, 370 MACs were logged.

*Separately, in a radio-silent room*
In a room with basically no EM footprint, the BLE scanner shows nothing.  Using an otherwise silent iPhone, when Bluetooth gets turned on, then the separate BLE scanner shows one hit.

*Thoughts (nothing surprising here)*

IMO, the flight data can be reasonably attributed to emitting gadgets (whatever people bring aboard, at times even in "Airplane" mode, plus whatever is part of the plane's equipment).
There is evidence all the time of people carrying, wearing, and using Bluetooth phones, "smart" watches (or "fitness" trackers), headphones, etc.

There appears to be a "privacy" mode for Bluetooth LTE, in which addresses get randomized in some conditions.  Theoretically, the number of MACs found could just keep going up under the right test conditions.  I'm not very confident that this "runaway" device count has been observed, just something I checked into briefly.
I personally haven't seen any convincing evidence of people emitting Bluetooth MACs.  All the MAC emitting shock videos I saw before were alarmingly unscientific (though, admittedly, I avoided them in general).  Still, data like what you request sounds like it could be within reach.


----------



## Dielectric (Jul 30, 2022)

feralimal said:


> I heard a plausible, innocuous explanation for the mac addresses thing - that it is due to the proliferation of apple air tags and similar generic versions.  These are tags that emit a small signal to help you locate them.  I've never used them, but people (and companies?) put them on phones, wallets, spouses, etc in order to be able to find them later.  Could it be that this is what is being seen?


Sorry for the delayed response. Had a lot going on including the death on the other side of the family.  He had some kind of cancer which isn't clear to me just yet, and then developed blood clots. Hate to say it, but I have a suspicion he was vaxed early on, developed a cancer, and then later blood clots.

So my other half got a phone call about 6 days ago that a brother in CA was given 30 days. The doctors said they couldn't treat the cancer without killing him and they couldn't treat the blood clots without killing him.  Well we just bought plane tickets and then next thing was another call that he had died. This was 3 days after the 30 day estimate.

Clif High, who is an expert in computer science, said that the Mac address's is due to other factors.  I have to take his word for it  but I know that from way back people were saying they were getting mac addresses for the vaxed.  I don't know but I sure as hell wouldn't trust any of this stuff.  The scary part is that I read all future vax's are to be mRNA based.


----------



## fabiorem (Jul 30, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> Keep in mind if these "experiments" are being done in major cities then it is more likely IMO that these MAC addresses come from the swarm of IOT devices throughout "smart" cities.
> 
> View attachment 24328
> 
> This is a simplistic view, but digging further in you have sensors in streetlamps, security cameras, streetlights, vehicle tracking, all of these devices have MAC addresses and are all over the place.




But these devices usually have a name, a tag that identifies them. 
Months ago I've made some experiment in the streets and detected most of the non-tagged addresses near hospitals. They don't have names, only numbers. One of the two hospitals I checked had one of these adresses failing, and the cellphone showed a message saying "this device is no longer available", while I did not even attempt to connect to it.


----------



## Kalistros (Jul 30, 2022)

fabiorem said:


> But these devices usually have a name, a tag that identifies them.
> Months ago I've made some experiment in the streets and detected most of the non-tagged addresses near hospitals. They don't have names, only numbers. One of the two hospitals I checked had one of these adresses failing, and the cellphone showed a message saying "this device is no longer available", while I did not even attempt to connect to it.


Cant track your phone if you disconnect Cellular Data and activate Airplane Mode I believe. If I am incorrect I would love to hear how to not have a big eye on you and your tech all the time.


----------



## BusyBaci (Jul 30, 2022)

Kalistros said:


> Cant track your phone if you disconnect Cellular Data and activate Airplane Mode I believe. If I am incorrect I would love to hear how to not have a big eye on you and your tech all the time.


Unfortunately they can. For cell phones is simple. The phone is connected all the time to the antennas of the service provider (even if you turn it off) which triangulate your position all the time and identifies the phone's IMEI no. GPS is exactly this, just antenna triangulation.

There is a film "Cell" from 2016, where it shows on how "they" turned people into zombies through an audible tone from phone calls. Really creepy.


----------



## Dielectric (Jul 31, 2022)

To my knowledge, other than certain blogs by private individuals, there are only a couple of sites which are not widely censoring information. Telegram, bitchute, substack, and maybe ticktok?

BTW foreclosures are now up over 400% as well.  

There are countless video's on bitchute showing all manner of side effects. Clif high's future forecasts had a forecast for faces turned to stone and this is what is apparently happening in a manner of speech with celebs like Justin Beaver, but there are some video's which have shown people seemingly frozen in place, as though turned to stone as well.  Possibly we have yet to see the worst because the way Universe works is that we get precursor bumbs, or nod's as it were, like little ripples before the waves begin reaching inland.

Another minor side effect & God help the vaxed. She's had 3 jabs and still is trying to fool herself that it's not totally the result of those shots.



9 year old killed by vax


1,000 dead athletes and counting


We are now getting video' of people dropping dead in their tracks.
Here's one I hadn't seen, at 2:00 min in an online cooking teacher drops dead, and this is how they all go. One second fine, the next they drop, it's happens very fast.  This is just one of a half dozen I've seen.


Adverse events tsunami
Infertility
Bell's Palsy
Autoimmune desease


Myocarditis
Pericarditis
Thrombosis
Aneurysms


Transverse myelitis
Paralysis
Tinnitus
Anaphylaxis


Multi-organ failure
Cardiac arrests
Miscarriages
Brain infections


Heart inflammation
Embolism
Vaginal bleeding
ADE (Antibody dependent enhancement)


Blood clotting disorders
Cytokine storm
Premature birth
Hemorrhagic shocks


Guillain-Barré syndrome
All sort of Strokes
and Septic shocks
Reduced sperm counts


Explosion of heart attacks
and all kinds of Cancers
Menstrual damages
and even Blindness


All kinds of Pneumonia
Quadriplegia
Thrombocytopenia
Pathogenic priming


----------



## Kalistros (Jul 31, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> Unfortunately they can. For cell phones is simple. The phone is connected all the time to the antennas of the service provider (even if you turn it off) which triangulate your position all the time and identifies the phone's IMEI no. GPS is exactly this, just antenna triangulation.
> 
> There is a film "Cell" from 2016, where it shows on how "they" turned people into zombies through an audible tone from phone calls. Really creepy.


Good reason to scrap your phone, but then no simple communication. The world really messed up when we went to all this highly advanced stuff, now people can remove all sorts of history, and track anyone, and do all sorts of crazy shit. Makes you wonder if it was a plot.


----------



## pushamaku (Jul 31, 2022)

PREMIERE - Uninformed Consent: A Matador Films Picture​

An in depth look into the Covid 19 narrative, who’s controlling it and how it’s being used to inject an untested, new technology into almost every person on the planet. The film explores how the narrative is being used to strip us of our human rights while weaving in the impact of mandates in a deeply powerful story of one man's tragic loss.

Hear the truth from doctors and scientists not afraid to stand up against Big Pharma and the elite class who profit from mandates.

Click link below for video.

Source: PREMIERE - Uninformed Consent: A Matador Films Picture - CHD TV: Livestreaming Video & Audio


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 3, 2022)

More semi~related news along similar lines which may be of interest.

First they came for the toys:
"In 2022, the US government will require every new mass-produced drone weighing over 0.55 pounds (0.25 kg) to broadcast your location — and_ I do mean your location_ not just the location of your drone."
In 2023, you won’t be able to fly most drones in the US without broadcasting your location

Apparently some think that the walking dead may choose to utilize toys in creative way's.
Why else would this insanity be foisted upon a 12 year old in the back yard by the FAA?

People into RC toys like model airplane's, helicopters, and drones are saying that they think there won't any toy drones available in a few weeks.

You, your toys, your car, your cell phone.  Why would that be necessary?


----------



## Magnetic (Aug 4, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> To my knowledge, other than certain blogs by private individuals, there are only a couple of sites which are not widely censoring information. Telegram, bitchute, substack, and maybe ticktok?
> 
> BTW foreclosures are now up over 400% as well.
> 
> ...



Here at the end of this Pfizer document is a list of the 1200 plus diseases that the vax created in the Lemmings that were in the study.
https://phmpt.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/5.3.6-postmarketing-experience.pdf

5.3.6 CUMULATIVE ANALYSIS OF POST-AUTHORIZATION ADVERSE EVENT REPORTS OF PF-07302048 (BNT162B2) RECEIVED THROUGH 28-FEB-2021
APPENDIX 1. LIST OF ADVERSE EVENTS OF SPECIAL INTEREST 1p36 deletion syndrome;2-Hydroxyglutaric aciduria;5'nucleotidase increased;Acoustic neuritis;Acquired C1 inhibitor deficiency;Acquired epidermolysis bullosa;Acquired epileptic aphasia;Acute cutaneous lupus erythematosus;Acute disseminated encephalomyelitis;Acute encephalitis with refractory, repetitive partial seizures;Acute febrile neutrophilic dermatosis;Acute flaccid myelitis;Acute haemorrhagic leukoencephalitis;Acute haemorrhagic oedema of infancy;Acute kidney injury;Acute macular outer retinopathy;Acute motor axonal neuropathy;Acute motor-sensory axonal neuropathy;Acute myocardial infarction;Acute respiratory distress syndrome;Acute respiratory failure;Addison's disease;Administration site thrombosis;Administration site vasculitis;Adrenal thrombosis;Adverse event following immunisation;Ageusia;Agranulocytosis;Air embolism;Alanine aminotransferase abnormal;Alanine aminotransferase increased;Alcoholic seizure;Allergic bronchopulmonary mycosis;Allergic oedema;Alloimmune hepatitis;Alopecia areata;Alpers disease;Alveolar proteinosis;Ammonia abnormal;Ammonia increased;Amniotic cavity infection;Amygdalohippocampectomy;Amyloid arthropathy;Amyloidosis;Amyloidosis senile;Anaphylactic reaction;Anaphylactic shock;Anaphylactic transfusion reaction;Anaphylactoid reaction;Anaphylactoid shock;Anaphylactoid syndrome of pregnancy;Angioedema;Angiopathic neuropathy;Ankylosing spondylitis;Anosmia;Antiacetylcholine receptor antibody positive;Anti-actin antibody positive;Anti-aquaporin-4 antibody positive;Anti-basal ganglia antibody positive;Anti-cyclic citrullinated peptide antibody positive;Anti-epithelial antibody positive;Anti-erythrocyte antibody positive;Anti-exosome complex antibody positive;AntiGAD antibody negative;Anti-GAD antibody positive;Anti-ganglioside antibody positive;Antigliadin antibody positive;Anti-glomerular basement membrane antibody positive;Anti-glomerular basement membrane disease;Anti-glycyl-tRNA synthetase antibody positive;Anti-HLA antibody test positive;Anti-IA2 antibody positive;Anti-insulin antibody increased;Anti-insulin antibody positive;Anti-insulin receptor antibody increased;Antiinsulin receptor antibody positive;Anti-interferon antibody negative;Anti-interferon antibody positive;Anti-islet cell antibody positive;Antimitochondrial antibody positive;Anti-muscle specific kinase antibody positive;Anti-myelin-associated glycoprotein antibodies positive;Anti-myelin-associated glycoprotein associated polyneuropathy;Antimyocardial antibody positive;Anti-neuronal antibody positive;Antineutrophil cytoplasmic antibody increased;Antineutrophil cytoplasmic antibody positive;Anti-neutrophil cytoplasmic antibody positive vasculitis;Anti-NMDA antibody positive;Antinuclear antibody increased;Antinuclear antibody positive;Antiphospholipid antibodies positive;Antiphospholipid syndrome;Anti-platelet antibody positive;Anti-prothrombin antibody positive;Antiribosomal P antibody positive;Anti-RNA polymerase III antibody positive;Anti-saccharomyces cerevisiae antibody test positive;Anti-sperm antibody positive;Anti-SRP antibody positive;Antisynthetase syndrome;Anti-thyroid antibody positive;Anti-transglutaminase antibody increased;Anti-VGCC antibody positive;AntiVGKC antibody positive;Anti-vimentin antibody positive;Antiviral prophylaxis;Antiviral treatment;Anti-zinc transporter 8 antibody positive;Aortic embolus;Aortic thrombosis;Aortitis;Aplasia pure red cell;Aplastic anaemia;Application site thrombosis;Application site vasculitis;Arrhythmia;Arterial bypass occlusion;Arterial bypass thrombosis;Arterial thrombosis;Arteriovenous fistula thrombosis;Arteriovenous graft site stenosis;Arteriovenous graft thrombosis;Arteritis;Arteritis Page 30 090177e196ea1800\Approved\Approved On: 30-A pr-2021 09:26 (GMT) FDA-CBER-2021-5683-0000083 BNT162b2 5.3.6 Cumulative Analysis of Post-authorization Adverse Event Reports CONFIDENTIAL Page 2 coronary;Arthralgia;Arthritis;Arthritis enteropathic;Ascites;Aseptic cavernous sinus thrombosis;Aspartate aminotransferase abnormal;Aspartate aminotransferase increased;Aspartate-glutamate-transporter deficiency;AST to platelet ratio index increased;AST/ALT ratio abnormal;Asthma;Asymptomatic COVID19;Ataxia;Atheroembolism;Atonic seizures;Atrial thrombosis;Atrophic thyroiditis;Atypical benign partial epilepsy;Atypical pneumonia;Aura;Autoantibody positive;Autoimmune anaemia;Autoimmune aplastic anaemia;Autoimmune arthritis;Autoimmune blistering disease;Autoimmune cholangitis;Autoimmune colitis;Autoimmune demyelinating disease;Autoimmune dermatitis;Autoimmune disorder;Autoimmune encephalopathy;Autoimmune endocrine disorder;Autoimmune enteropathy;Autoimmune eye disorder;Autoimmune haemolytic anaemia;Autoimmune heparin-induced thrombocytopenia;Autoimmune hepatitis;Autoimmune hyperlipidaemia;Autoimmune hypothyroidism;Autoimmune inner ear disease;Autoimmune lung disease;Autoimmune lymphoproliferative syndrome;Autoimmune myocarditis;Autoimmune myositis;Autoimmune nephritis;Autoimmune neuropathy;Autoimmune neutropenia;Autoimmune pancreatitis;Autoimmune pancytopenia;Autoimmune pericarditis;Autoimmune retinopathy;Autoimmune thyroid disorder;Autoimmune thyroiditis;Autoimmune uveitis;Autoinflammation with infantile enterocolitis;Autoinflammatory disease;Automatism epileptic;Autonomic nervous system imbalance;Autonomic seizure;Axial spondyloarthritis;Axillary vein thrombosis;Axonal and demyelinating polyneuropathy;Axonal neuropathy;Bacterascites;Baltic myoclonic epilepsy;Band sensation;Basedow's disease;Basilar artery thrombosis;Basophilopenia;B-cell aplasia;Behcet's syndrome;Benign ethnic neutropenia;Benign familial neonatal convulsions;Benign familial pemphigus;Benign rolandic epilepsy;Beta-2 glycoprotein antibody positive;Bickerstaff's encephalitis;Bile output abnormal;Bile output decreased;Biliary ascites;Bilirubin conjugated abnormal;Bilirubin conjugated increased;Bilirubin urine present;Biopsy liver abnormal;Biotinidase deficiency;Birdshot chorioretinopathy;Blood alkaline phosphatase abnormal;Blood alkaline phosphatase increased;Blood bilirubin abnormal;Blood bilirubin increased;Blood bilirubin unconjugated increased;Blood cholinesterase abnormal;Blood cholinesterase decreased;Blood pressure decreased;Blood pressure diastolic decreased;Blood pressure systolic decreased;Blue toe syndrome;Brachiocephalic vein thrombosis;


Magnetic said:


> Here at the end of this Pfizer document is a list of the 1200 plus diseases that the vax created in the Lemmings that were in the study.
> https://phmpt.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/5.3.6-postmarketing-experience.pdf
> 
> 5.3.6 CUMULATIVE ANALYSIS OF POST-AUTHORIZATION ADVERSE EVENT REPORTS OF PF-07302048 (BNT162B2) RECEIVED THROUGH 28-FEB-2021
> APPENDIX 1. LIST OF ADVERSE EVENTS OF SPECIAL INTEREST 1p36 deletion syndrome;2-Hydroxyglutaric aciduria;5'nucleotidase increased;Acoustic neuritis;Acquired C1 inhibitor deficiency;Acquired epidermolysis bullosa;Acquired epileptic aphasia;Acute cutaneous lupus erythematosus;Acute disseminated encephalomyelitis;Acute encephalitis with refractory, repetitive partial seizures;Acute febrile neutrophilic dermatosis;Acute flaccid myelitis;Acute haemorrhagic leukoencephalitis;Acute haemorrhagic oedema of infancy;Acute kidney injury;Acute macular outer retinopathy;Acute motor axonal neuropathy;Acute motor-sensory axonal neuropathy;Acute myocardial infarction;Acute respiratory distress syndrome;Acute respiratory failure;Addison's disease;Administration site thrombosis;Administration site vasculitis;Adrenal thrombosis;Adverse event following immunisation;Ageusia;Agranulocytosis;Air embolism;Alanine aminotransferase abnormal;Alanine aminotransferase increased;Alcoholic seizure;Allergic bronchopulmonary mycosis;Allergic oedema;Alloimmune hepatitis;Alopecia areata;Alpers disease;Alveolar proteinosis;Ammonia abnormal;Ammonia increased;Amniotic cavity infection;Amygdalohippocampectomy;Amyloid arthropathy;Amyloidosis;Amyloidosis senile;Anaphylactic reaction;Anaphylactic shock;Anaphylactic transfusion reaction;Anaphylactoid reaction;Anaphylactoid shock;Anaphylactoid syndrome of pregnancy;Angioedema;Angiopathic neuropathy;Ankylosing spondylitis;Anosmia;Antiacetylcholine receptor antibody positive;Anti-actin antibody positive;Anti-aquaporin-4 antibody positive;Anti-basal ganglia antibody positive;Anti-cyclic citrullinated peptide antibody positive;Anti-epithelial antibody positive;Anti-erythrocyte antibody positive;Anti-exosome complex antibody positive;AntiGAD antibody negative;Anti-GAD antibody positive;Anti-ganglioside antibody positive;Antigliadin antibody positive;Anti-glomerular basement membrane antibody positive;Anti-glomerular basement membrane disease;Anti-glycyl-tRNA synthetase antibody positive;Anti-HLA antibody test positive;Anti-IA2 antibody positive;Anti-insulin antibody increased;Anti-insulin antibody positive;Anti-insulin receptor antibody increased;Antiinsulin receptor antibody positive;Anti-interferon antibody negative;Anti-interferon antibody positive;Anti-islet cell antibody positive;Antimitochondrial antibody positive;Anti-muscle specific kinase antibody positive;Anti-myelin-associated glycoprotein antibodies positive;Anti-myelin-associated glycoprotein associated polyneuropathy;Antimyocardial antibody positive;Anti-neuronal antibody positive;Antineutrophil cytoplasmic antibody increased;Antineutrophil cytoplasmic antibody positive;Anti-neutrophil cytoplasmic antibody positive vasculitis;Anti-NMDA antibody positive;Antinuclear antibody increased;Antinuclear antibody positive;Antiphospholipid antibodies positive;Antiphospholipid syndrome;Anti-platelet antibody positive;Anti-prothrombin antibody positive;Antiribosomal P antibody positive;Anti-RNA polymerase III antibody positive;Anti-saccharomyces cerevisiae antibody test positive;Anti-sperm antibody positive;Anti-SRP antibody positive;Antisynthetase syndrome;Anti-thyroid antibody positive;Anti-transglutaminase antibody increased;Anti-VGCC antibody positive;AntiVGKC antibody positive;Anti-vimentin antibody positive;Antiviral prophylaxis;Antiviral treatment;Anti-zinc transporter 8 antibody positive;Aortic embolus;Aortic thrombosis;Aortitis;Aplasia pure red cell;Aplastic anaemia;Application site thrombosis;Application site vasculitis;Arrhythmia;Arterial bypass occlusion;Arterial bypass thrombosis;Arterial thrombosis;Arteriovenous fistula thrombosis;Arteriovenous graft site stenosis;Arteriovenous graft thrombosis;Arteritis;Arteritis Page 30 090177e196ea1800\Approved\Approved On: 30-A pr-2021 09:26 (GMT) FDA-CBER-2021-5683-0000083 BNT162b2 5.3.6 Cumulative Analysis of Post-authorization Adverse Event Reports CONFIDENTIAL Page 2 coronary;Arthralgia;Arthritis;Arthritis enteropathic;Ascites;Aseptic cavernous sinus thrombosis;Aspartate aminotransferase abnormal;Aspartate aminotransferase increased;Aspartate-glutamate-transporter deficiency;AST to platelet ratio index increased;AST/ALT ratio abnormal;Asthma;Asymptomatic COVID19;Ataxia;Atheroembolism;Atonic seizures;Atrial thrombosis;Atrophic thyroiditis;Atypical benign partial epilepsy;Atypical pneumonia;Aura;Autoantibody positive;Autoimmune anaemia;Autoimmune aplastic anaemia;Autoimmune arthritis;Autoimmune blistering disease;Autoimmune cholangitis;Autoimmune colitis;Autoimmune demyelinating disease;Autoimmune dermatitis;Autoimmune disorder;Autoimmune encephalopathy;Autoimmune endocrine disorder;Autoimmune enteropathy;Autoimmune eye disorder;Autoimmune haemolytic anaemia;Autoimmune heparin-induced thrombocytopenia;Autoimmune hepatitis;Autoimmune hyperlipidaemia;Autoimmune hypothyroidism;Autoimmune inner ear disease;Autoimmune lung disease;Autoimmune lymphoproliferative syndrome;Autoimmune myocarditis;Autoimmune myositis;Autoimmune nephritis;Autoimmune neuropathy;Autoimmune neutropenia;Autoimmune pancreatitis;Autoimmune pancytopenia;Autoimmune pericarditis;Autoimmune retinopathy;Autoimmune thyroid disorder;Autoimmune thyroiditis;Autoimmune uveitis;Autoinflammation with infantile enterocolitis;Autoinflammatory disease;Automatism epileptic;Autonomic nervous system imbalance;Autonomic seizure;Axial spondyloarthritis;Axillary vein thrombosis;Axonal and demyelinating polyneuropathy;Axonal neuropathy;Bacterascites;Baltic myoclonic epilepsy;Band sensation;Basedow's disease;Basilar artery thrombosis;Basophilopenia;B-cell aplasia;Behcet's syndrome;Benign ethnic neutropenia;Benign familial neonatal convulsions;Benign familial pemphigus;Benign rolandic epilepsy;Beta-2 glycoprotein antibody positive;Bickerstaff's encephalitis;Bile output abnormal;Bile output decreased;Biliary ascites;Bilirubin conjugated abnormal;Bilirubin conjugated increased;Bilirubin urine present;Biopsy liver abnormal;Biotinidase deficiency;Birdshot chorioretinopathy;Blood alkaline phosphatase abnormal;Blood alkaline phosphatase increased;Blood bilirubin abnormal;Blood bilirubin increased;Blood bilirubin unconjugated increased;Blood cholinesterase abnormal;Blood cholinesterase decreased;Blood pressure decreased;Blood pressure diastolic decreased;Blood pressure systolic decreased;Blue toe syndrome;Brachiocephalic vein thrombosis;


Brain stem embolism;Brain stem thrombosis;Bromosulphthalein test abnormal;Bronchial oedema;Bronchitis;Bronchitis mycoplasmal;Bronchitis viral;Bronchopulmonary aspergillosis allergic;Bronchospasm;BuddChiari syndrome;Bulbar palsy;Butterfly rash;C1q nephropathy;Caesarean section;Calcium embolism;Capillaritis;Caplan's syndrome;Cardiac amyloidosis;Cardiac arrest;Cardiac failure;Cardiac failure acute;Cardiac sarcoidosis;Cardiac ventricular thrombosis;Cardiogenic shock;Cardiolipin antibody positive;Cardiopulmonary failure;Cardio-respiratory arrest;Cardio-respiratory distress;Cardiovascular insufficiency;Carotid arterial embolus;Carotid artery thrombosis;Cataplexy;Catheter site thrombosis;Catheter site vasculitis;Cavernous sinus thrombosis;CDKL5 deficiency disorder;CEC syndrome;Cement embolism;Central nervous system lupus;Central nervous system vasculitis;Cerebellar artery thrombosis;Cerebellar embolism;Cerebral amyloid angiopathy;Cerebral arteritis;Cerebral artery embolism;Cerebral artery thrombosis;Cerebral gas embolism;Cerebral microembolism;Cerebral septic infarct;Cerebral thrombosis;Cerebral venous sinus thrombosis;Cerebral venous thrombosis;Cerebrospinal thrombotic Page 31 090177e196ea1800\Approved\Approved On: 30-A pr-2021 09:26 (GMT) FDA-CBER-2021-5683-0000084 BNT162b2 5.3.6 Cumulative Analysis of Post-authorization Adverse Event Reports CONFIDENTIAL Page 3 tamponade;Cerebrovascular accident;Change in seizure presentation;Chest discomfort;ChildPugh-Turcotte score abnormal;Child-Pugh-Turcotte score increased;Chillblains;Choking;Choking sensation;Cholangitis sclerosing;Chronic autoimmune glomerulonephritis;Chronic cutaneous lupus erythematosus;Chronic fatigue syndrome;Chronic gastritis;Chronic inflammatory demyelinating polyradiculoneuropathy;Chronic lymphocytic inflammation with pontine perivascular enhancement responsive to steroids;Chronic recurrent multifocal osteomyelitis;Chronic respiratory failure;Chronic spontaneous urticaria;Circulatory collapse;Circumoral oedema;Circumoral swelling;Clinically isolated syndrome;Clonic convulsion;Coeliac disease;Cogan's syndrome;Cold agglutinins positive;Cold type haemolytic anaemia;Colitis;Colitis erosive;Colitis herpes;Colitis microscopic;Colitis ulcerative;Collagen disorder;Collagen-vascular disease;Complement factor abnormal;Complement factor C1 decreased;Complement factor C2 decreased;Complement factor C3 decreased;Complement factor C4 decreased;Complement factor decreased;Computerised tomogram liver abnormal;Concentric sclerosis;Congenital anomaly;Congenital bilateral perisylvian syndrome;Congenital herpes simplex infection;Congenital myasthenic syndrome;Congenital varicella infection;Congestive hepatopathy;Convulsion in childhood;Convulsions local;Convulsive threshold lowered;Coombs positive haemolytic anaemia;Coronary artery disease;Coronary artery embolism;Coronary artery thrombosis;Coronary bypass thrombosis;Coronavirus infection;Coronavirus test;Coronavirus test negative;Coronavirus test positive;Corpus callosotomy;Cough;Cough variant asthma;COVID-19;COVID-19 immunisation;COVID-19 pneumonia;COVID-19 prophylaxis;COVID-19 treatment;Cranial nerve disorder;Cranial nerve palsies multiple;Cranial nerve paralysis;CREST syndrome;Crohn's disease;Cryofibrinogenaemia;Cryoglobulinaemia;CSF oligoclonal band present;CSWS syndrome;Cutaneous amyloidosis;Cutaneous lupus erythematosus;Cutaneous sarcoidosis;Cutaneous vasculitis;Cyanosis;Cyclic neutropenia;Cystitis interstitial;Cytokine release syndrome;Cytokine storm;De novo purine synthesis inhibitors associated acute inflammatory syndrome;Death neonatal;Deep vein thrombosis;Deep vein thrombosis postoperative;Deficiency of bile secretion;Deja vu;Demyelinating polyneuropathy;Demyelination;Dermatitis;Dermatitis bullous;Dermatitis herpetiformis;Dermatomyositis;Device embolisation;Device related thrombosis;Diabetes mellitus;Diabetic ketoacidosis;Diabetic mastopathy;Dialysis amyloidosis;Dialysis membrane reaction;Diastolic hypotension;Diffuse vasculitis;Digital pitting scar;Disseminated intravascular coagulation;Disseminated intravascular coagulation in newborn;Disseminated neonatal herpes simplex;Disseminated varicella;Disseminated varicella zoster vaccine virus infection;Disseminated varicella zoster virus infection;DNA antibody positive;Double cortex syndrome;Double stranded DNA antibody positive;Dreamy state;Dressler's syndrome;Drop attacks;Drug withdrawal convulsions;Dyspnoea;Early infantile epileptic encephalopathy with burst-suppression;Eclampsia;Eczema herpeticum;Embolia cutis medicamentosa;Embolic cerebellar infarction;Embolic cerebral infarction;Embolic pneumonia;Embolic stroke;Embolism;Embolism arterial;Embolism venous;Encephalitis;Encephalitis allergic;Encephalitis autoimmune;Encephalitis brain stem;Encephalitis haemorrhagic;Encephalitis periaxialis diffusa;Encephalitis post immunisation;Encephalomyelitis;Encephalopathy;Endocrine disorder;Endocrine ophthalmopathy;Endotracheal intubation;Enteritis;Enteritis leukopenic;Enterobacter pneumonia;Enterocolitis;Enteropathic spondylitis;Eosinopenia;Eosinophilic Page 32 090177e196ea1800\Approved\Approved On: 30-A pr-2021 09:26 (GMT) FDA-CBER-2021-5683-0000085 BNT162b2 5.3.6 Cumulative Analysis of Post-authorization Adverse Event Reports CONFIDENTIAL Page 4 fasciitis;Eosinophilic granulomatosis with polyangiitis;Eosinophilic oesophagitis;Epidermolysis;Epilepsy;Epilepsy surgery;Epilepsy with myoclonic-atonic seizures;Epileptic aura;Epileptic psychosis;Erythema;Erythema induratum;Erythema multiforme;Erythema nodosum;Evans syndrome;Exanthema subitum;Expanded disability status scale score decreased;Expanded disability status scale score increased;Exposure to communicable disease;Exposure to SARS-CoV-2;Eye oedema;Eye pruritus;Eye swelling;Eyelid oedema;Face oedema;Facial paralysis;Facial paresis;Faciobrachial dystonic seizure;Fat embolism;Febrile convulsion;Febrile infection-related epilepsy syndrome;Febrile neutropenia;Felty's syndrome;Femoral artery embolism;Fibrillary glomerulonephritis;Fibromyalgia;Flushing;Foaming at mouth;Focal cortical resection;Focal dyscognitive seizures;Foetal distress syndrome;Foetal placental thrombosis;Foetor hepaticus;Foreign body embolism;Frontal lobe epilepsy;Fulminant type 1 diabetes mellitus;Galactose elimination capacity test abnormal;Galactose elimination capacity test decreased;Gamma-glutamyltransferase abnormal;Gamma-glutamyltransferase increased;Gastritis herpes;Gastrointestinal amyloidosis;Gelastic seizure;Generalised onset non-motor seizure;Generalised tonic-clonic seizure;Genital herpes;Genital herpes simplex;Genital herpes zoster;Giant cell arteritis;Glomerulonephritis;Glomerulonephritis membranoproliferative;Glomerulonephritis membranous;Glomerulonephritis rapidly progressive;Glossopharyngeal nerve paralysis;Glucose transporter type 1 deficiency syndrome;Glutamate dehydrogenase increased;Glycocholic acid increased;GM2 gangliosidosis;Goodpasture's syndrome;Graft thrombosis;Granulocytopenia;Granulocytopenia neonatal;Granulomatosis with polyangiitis;Granulomatous dermatitis;Grey matter heterotopia;Guanase increased;GuillainBarre syndrome;Haemolytic anaemia;Haemophagocytic lymphohistiocytosis;Haemorrhage;Haemorrhagic ascites;Haemorrhagic disorder;Haemorrhagic pneumonia;Haemorrhagic varicella syndrome;Haemorrhagic vasculitis;Hantavirus pulmonary infection;


Magnetic said:


> Here at the end of this Pfizer document is a list of the 1200 plus diseases that the vax created in the Lemmings that were in the study.
> https://phmpt.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/5.3.6-postmarketing-experience.pdf
> 
> 5.3.6 CUMULATIVE ANALYSIS OF POST-AUTHORIZATION ADVERSE EVENT REPORTS OF PF-07302048 (BNT162B2) RECEIVED THROUGH 28-FEB-2021
> APPENDIX 1. LIST OF ADVERSE EVENTS OF SPECIAL INTEREST 1p36 deletion syndrome;2-Hydroxyglutaric aciduria;5'nucleotidase increased;Acoustic neuritis;Acquired C1 inhibitor deficiency;Acquired epidermolysis bullosa;Acquired epileptic aphasia;Acute cutaneous lupus erythematosus;Acute disseminated encephalomyelitis;Acute encephalitis with refractory, repetitive partial seizures;Acute febrile neutrophilic dermatosis;Acute flaccid myelitis;Acute haemorrhagic leukoencephalitis;Acute haemorrhagic oedema of infancy;Acute kidney injury;Acute macular outer retinopathy;Acute motor axonal neuropathy;Acute motor-sensory axonal neuropathy;Acute myocardial infarction;Acute respiratory distress syndrome;Acute respiratory failure;Addison's disease;Administration site thrombosis;Administration site vasculitis;Adrenal thrombosis;Adverse event following immunisation;Ageusia;Agranulocytosis;Air embolism;Alanine aminotransferase abnormal;Alanine aminotransferase increased;Alcoholic seizure;Allergic bronchopulmonary mycosis;Allergic oedema;Alloimmune hepatitis;Alopecia areata;Alpers disease;Alveolar proteinosis;Ammonia abnormal;Ammonia increased;Amniotic cavity infection;Amygdalohippocampectomy;Amyloid arthropathy;Amyloidosis;Amyloidosis senile;Anaphylactic reaction;Anaphylactic shock;Anaphylactic transfusion reaction;Anaphylactoid reaction;Anaphylactoid shock;Anaphylactoid syndrome of pregnancy;Angioedema;Angiopathic neuropathy;Ankylosing spondylitis;Anosmia;Antiacetylcholine receptor antibody positive;Anti-actin antibody positive;Anti-aquaporin-4 antibody positive;Anti-basal ganglia antibody positive;Anti-cyclic citrullinated peptide antibody positive;Anti-epithelial antibody positive;Anti-erythrocyte antibody positive;Anti-exosome complex antibody positive;AntiGAD antibody negative;Anti-GAD antibody positive;Anti-ganglioside antibody positive;Antigliadin antibody positive;Anti-glomerular basement membrane antibody positive;Anti-glomerular basement membrane disease;Anti-glycyl-tRNA synthetase antibody positive;Anti-HLA antibody test positive;Anti-IA2 antibody positive;Anti-insulin antibody increased;Anti-insulin antibody positive;Anti-insulin receptor antibody increased;Antiinsulin receptor antibody positive;Anti-interferon antibody negative;Anti-interferon antibody positive;Anti-islet cell antibody positive;Antimitochondrial antibody positive;Anti-muscle specific kinase antibody positive;Anti-myelin-associated glycoprotein antibodies positive;Anti-myelin-associated glycoprotein associated polyneuropathy;Antimyocardial antibody positive;Anti-neuronal antibody positive;Antineutrophil cytoplasmic antibody increased;Antineutrophil cytoplasmic antibody positive;Anti-neutrophil cytoplasmic antibody positive vasculitis;Anti-NMDA antibody positive;Antinuclear antibody increased;Antinuclear antibody positive;Antiphospholipid antibodies positive;Antiphospholipid syndrome;Anti-platelet antibody positive;Anti-prothrombin antibody positive;Antiribosomal P antibody positive;Anti-RNA polymerase III antibody positive;Anti-saccharomyces cerevisiae antibody test positive;Anti-sperm antibody positive;Anti-SRP antibody positive;Antisynthetase syndrome;Anti-thyroid antibody positive;Anti-transglutaminase antibody increased;Anti-VGCC antibody positive;AntiVGKC antibody positive;Anti-vimentin antibody positive;Antiviral prophylaxis;Antiviral treatment;Anti-zinc transporter 8 antibody positive;Aortic embolus;Aortic thrombosis;Aortitis;Aplasia pure red cell;Aplastic anaemia;Application site thrombosis;Application site vasculitis;Arrhythmia;Arterial bypass occlusion;Arterial bypass thrombosis;Arterial thrombosis;Arteriovenous fistula thrombosis;Arteriovenous graft site stenosis;Arteriovenous graft thrombosis;Arteritis;Arteritis Page 30 090177e196ea1800\Approved\Approved On: 30-A pr-2021 09:26 (GMT) FDA-CBER-2021-5683-0000083 BNT162b2 5.3.6 Cumulative Analysis of Post-authorization Adverse Event Reports CONFIDENTIAL Page 2 coronary;Arthralgia;Arthritis;Arthritis enteropathic;Ascites;Aseptic cavernous sinus thrombosis;Aspartate aminotransferase abnormal;Aspartate aminotransferase increased;Aspartate-glutamate-transporter deficiency;AST to platelet ratio index increased;AST/ALT ratio abnormal;Asthma;Asymptomatic COVID19;Ataxia;Atheroembolism;Atonic seizures;Atrial thrombosis;Atrophic thyroiditis;Atypical benign partial epilepsy;Atypical pneumonia;Aura;Autoantibody positive;Autoimmune anaemia;Autoimmune aplastic anaemia;Autoimmune arthritis;Autoimmune blistering disease;Autoimmune cholangitis;Autoimmune colitis;Autoimmune demyelinating disease;Autoimmune dermatitis;Autoimmune disorder;Autoimmune encephalopathy;Autoimmune endocrine disorder;Autoimmune enteropathy;Autoimmune eye disorder;Autoimmune haemolytic anaemia;Autoimmune heparin-induced thrombocytopenia;Autoimmune hepatitis;Autoimmune hyperlipidaemia;Autoimmune hypothyroidism;Autoimmune inner ear disease;Autoimmune lung disease;Autoimmune lymphoproliferative syndrome;Autoimmune myocarditis;Autoimmune myositis;Autoimmune nephritis;Autoimmune neuropathy;Autoimmune neutropenia;Autoimmune pancreatitis;Autoimmune pancytopenia;Autoimmune pericarditis;Autoimmune retinopathy;Autoimmune thyroid disorder;Autoimmune thyroiditis;Autoimmune uveitis;Autoinflammation with infantile enterocolitis;Autoinflammatory disease;Automatism epileptic;Autonomic nervous system imbalance;Autonomic seizure;Axial spondyloarthritis;Axillary vein thrombosis;Axonal and demyelinating polyneuropathy;Axonal neuropathy;Bacterascites;Baltic myoclonic epilepsy;Band sensation;Basedow's disease;Basilar artery thrombosis;Basophilopenia;B-cell aplasia;Behcet's syndrome;Benign ethnic neutropenia;Benign familial neonatal convulsions;Benign familial pemphigus;Benign rolandic epilepsy;Beta-2 glycoprotein antibody positive;Bickerstaff's encephalitis;Bile output abnormal;Bile output decreased;Biliary a


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 4, 2022)

Medical professionals do not understand what they are doing. They are biologists and chemists and not theoretical physicists, which is where the rubber meets the road with this so called mRNA technology, and to my way of thinking there is essentially no possible way that this vaccine could have been developed without a guiding hand that understood the theoretical physics aspect to this supposed miracle technology, and thus it seems obvious and clear to myself that this so called technology could not have happened without intent and design, and which I personally cannot see as ever having been intended to be beneficial.

IMOP, the mRNA Vaccine was tantamount to playing Russian roulette with the human species.  As soon as I discovered it contained prions I immediately considered it's use as so irresponsible as to dwarf any other risks that we idiot humans have ever undertaken previously.

With this vaccine the medical field was embarking on a craps game that was so risky and so dangerous that they were gambling with the possible extinction of our species. Not even thermonuclear weapons poised this level of danger and I knew that because I got my first introduction to prions by reading Richard Rhode's book; "_Deadly Feast's"_  back when the first edition came out in the 1990's.

 In Rhode's book I got my first introduction to so-called "prion's."  At the time I read this book, around 1996, there was a lot of debate about whether or not prions were really real.  At the time the theory was that prion's were supposedly misshapen proteins which caused plaque in the brain and consequently turned your brain into swiss cheese.

Prion's were theorized to be responsible for BSE (*bovine* spongiform encephalopathy) in cattle. Prior to the 1940's this disease was known to exist in moose, deer, mink, and sheep but it had never crossed species barriers and it was only known to have existed in humans by way of cannibalism in a disease known as Kuru, or laughing death. Kuru (disease) - Wikipedia

This all changed with the Great Depression and the theft of farms by banks and corporations. Banking efficiency and corporate expedience began introducing dead animals back in to the feed stock of animals to save money. It was artificially induced cannibalism; ducks eating ducks, cows eating cows, cows eating ducks and ducks eating cows, and which all began once these idiots began tossing dead sheep back in to a grinder to be mixed with feed for other critters: Pure hubris; an affront to God, to nature, to Universe.

I finished reading that book on a ferry crossing the Puget Sound on beautiful fall day. The beauty of my surroundings juxtaposed the utter horror of the revelations that were contained in the pages I just finished reading. Nobody knew where this would lead but it implied the extinction of humanity along with just about everything else on the planet. That was the inescapable deduction that one was left with.

These people do not know what they are doing.  They think they have one kind of thing here, and another kind of thing there, and that there's no connective cross correlations, and this is the same idiot logic that's prevailed through science for the last 100 years, and in everything from physics to biology to natural sciences down to the level of stones.

Nature does not work this way and I am going to try prove it to you.
Researchers took the brains of mice that had been infected with BSE and put those in an kiln at several thousand degree's for several hours until they had nothing but ash. They then took the ash and put that with saline and injected it into the brains of other non-infected mice and guess what. Bingo~ BSE (*bovine* spongiform encephalopathy).

Now then, understand that BSE is known by various other names due to supposed slight variations, such as Alzhemiers, Crutchfields Jackobs, Kuru, and more, but this is splitting hairs, they all do the same thing. They make holes in your brain. They may make holes elsewhere if we look at the results of the mRNA damaged hearts, lungs, and who knows what else.

Whatever it is that causes BSE cannot be destroyed with medical technology of any kind presently known. A misshapen protein, a so called prion, that's a crystal, it's a fluid crystal which once carbonized still produces the same effect. It's still a disease causing agent after hours inside a kiln at thousands of degrees.

It has been 30 years since Richard Rhodes published his book and the official calming voice is that we know a lot more today than we did back in the 1990's.  If that's true then why haven't they found a solution for Alzheimers, HIV, and others?

Human beings are carbon based life forms.  A misshapen carbonized protein is thus a carbonized chiral crystalline form. What that implies is that the form is almost certain to be inducting energies, and thus producing a so called disease.


First published in 1869, *Nature* is the world's leading multidisciplinary science journal. This article begins by citing the publication Nature.
Brown University’s Silence on Post-Vaccine Myocarditis ⋆ Brownstone Institute


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 6, 2022)

Twitter Censors Pfizer-Injured Israeli COVID Vaccine Director​
" Prof. Shmuel Shapira MD MPH (Col.), who served as Director of the Israel Institute for Biological Research between 2013 and 2021, suggested that the monkeypox outbreak was connected to mRNA vaccines. "​
Twitter Censors Pfizer-Injured Israeli COVID Vaccine Director
Dschlopes


----------



## feralimal (Aug 6, 2022)

Tedros (puppet head of the WHO) is NOT vaccinated.  He's leading from the back as a protest against racism.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




What kind of message is that?

I guess, if you're black and protesting racism that's a decent reason not to get vaccinated; moral or ethical objections aren't though....

The real message is reason has nothing to do with it.  If you want to be in the club, you have to parrot the right things - 'racism!', 'transgender', 'yay! vaccines' - do it for long enough and with feeling and you could go far!  Money and fame await.

PS I don't think he's actually a doctor, despite the flattering title in the video.



> In 1986, Tedros received a Bachelor of Science degree in biology from the University of Asmara.[14] He studied at the *London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine* and was awarded a *Master of Science* degree in *immunology of infectious diseases* from the *University of London* in 1992.[6][15][8] In 2000, he earned a *Doctor of Philosophy* in *community health* from the *University of Nottingham* for research on the effects of dams on malaria transmission in the Tigray region.



Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus - Wikipedia


----------



## Magnetic (Aug 7, 2022)

Magnetic said:


> Here at the end of this Pfizer document is a list of the 1200 plus diseases that the vax created in the Lemmings that were in the study.
> https://phmpt.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/5.3.6-postmarketing-experience.pdf
> 
> 5.3.6 CUMULATIVE ANALYSIS OF POST-AUTHORIZATION ADVERSE EVENT REPORTS OF PF-07302048 (BNT162B2) RECEIVED THROUGH 28-FEB-2021
> ...


I couldn't list all the diseases because the site would merge them into the last post and it would be over the limit to post.  Go to the pdf and read all the diseases!  It's amazing that almost every disease state is mentioned!  It's mind boggling!  How is this possible?  It must be due to the hidden ingreidents like GRAPHENE OXIDE which is not listed as an "official" substance in the vax.  GO deranged the entire electro-magnetic spectrum of the cells in the body resulting in the widest range of injury and death possible by a single substance known to man. When tests were done on ALL OF THE VACCINES once the liquids were subtracted out 99% of the solids left were GRAPHENE OXIDE!  Prion diseases take a very long time to manifest but the list of diseases found by the Pfizer trial is staggering.  It is a list of every biological function that has been deranged by GRAPHENE OXIDE.


----------



## feralimal (Aug 8, 2022)

One problem I have with the graphene oxide idea is that when I first saw the videos, I saw people pulling a magnet and this black stuff was moving through some liquid.  I took the black stuff to be graphene oxide.

The problem with this is that I don't think graphene oxide is magnetic!  It is meant to be an allotrope of carbon - ie it has no magnetic properties.

So, I've no idea what the videos were about.  Something was shown, it was black and magnetic - maybe iron fillings?  Why is it relevant?

If those videos were nothing to do with graphene oxide, then fine - but why am I meant to believe some lab's report about it?  How can one tell a good lab (that helps us know when there is graphene oxide in something) from a bad lab (such as the ones that tell us such-and-such sample has a virus)?


----------



## Skydog (Aug 10, 2022)

Experimental gene therapy mRNA inoculated zoo animals suddenly dying of heart attacks? Oh my whatever could have caused all this zoo carnage? Gorillas, chimps, red panda, snow leopards and stingrays. These sickos seriously mainlined stingrays. Stingrays! Not to mention all the horses and police dogs mysteriously dropping dead. At least this kind of story may awaken a zombie or two. Probably not. 

JoJo, a "vaccinated" silverback gorilla in Chicago's Brookfield Zoo, has now "died suddenly"—the second jabbed gorilla to die in captivity these last 3 months


----------



## Magnetic (Aug 12, 2022)

Here is a compendium of science papers showing the toxicity of GRAPHENE OXIDE:
2- GRAPHENE OXIDE TOXICITY REPORT.pdf
Here is a compendium of science papers showing the toxicity of GRAPHENE OXIDE:
2- GRAPHENE OXIDE TOXICITY REPORT.pdf


----------



## Magnetic (Aug 31, 2022)

feralimal said:


> One problem I have with the graphene oxide idea is that when I first saw the videos, I saw people pulling a magnet and this black stuff was moving through some liquid.  I took the black stuff to be graphene oxide.
> 
> The problem with this is that I don't think graphene oxide is magnetic!  It is meant to be an allotrope of carbon - ie it has no magnetic properties.
> 
> ...


There is SPIONs  Super Para-magnetic Iron Oxide Nano-particles are also in the mix.  Extremely small SPIONs are super magnetic and could be the cause of the freakish magnetic properties shown in the videos.


----------



## feralimal (Sep 3, 2022)

Magnetic said:


> There is SPIONs  Super Para-magnetic Iron Oxide Nano-particles are also in the mix.  Extremely small SPIONs are super magnetic and could be the cause of the freakish magnetic properties shown in the videos.


Could be!  How does one check?

I wanted to share this:
Judicial notice - Wikipedia



> Judicial notice is a rule in the law of evidence that allows a fact to be introduced into evidence if the truth of that fact is so notorious or well known, or so authoritatively attested, that it cannot reasonably be doubted. This is done upon the request of the party seeking to rely on the fact at issue. Facts and materials admitted under judicial notice are accepted without being formally introduced by a witness or other rule of evidence, and they are even admitted if one party wishes to plead evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Judicial notice is frequently used for the simplest, most obvious common sense facts, such as which day of the week corresponded to a particular calendar date or the approximate time at sunset.[1] However, it could even be used within one jurisdiction to notice a law of another jurisdiction—such as one which provides average baselines for motor vehicle stopping distances.[2]



It seems perfectly plausible to me that this is how courts will ignore any questions re the existence of viruses.  'It is universally attested that viruses exist, we do not care that they have never been isolated!'


----------



## feralimal (Sep 3, 2022)

While I'm at it, I also want to air an alternative and speculative theory about the virus and vaccine.

It is attested that bacteria produce proteins.  If there was anything to the virus, is it possible that the effects were actually the result of the produce (proteins) produced by a type of bacteria?  Is it possible that the vaccines themselves also infect the injected with the bacteria (perhaps with additional ingredients)?

The reasons I like this idea are a/ I believe bacteria do exist, b/ they can apparently produce all sorts of outputs (eg they are used in industry already - bacteria - Bacteria in industry) c/ they explain the idea of disease transmission.

The disease transmission idea is most interesting to me.  Perhaps we can recollect the discussions around 'shedding'.  I think something like this happened to me personally - I met a vaccinated friend and was ill with covid-like symptoms just days later.  Well, if bacteria was transmitted, and that bacteria went on to create some toxic output, it could easily be stated to be a virus - how would I or any of us know the difference?

Anyway, as I don't believe in viruses as no virus has ever been isolated, bacteria (and whatever they may produce) sound like a more plausible idea to me.


----------



## Just (Sep 4, 2022)

feralimal said:


> While I'm at it, I also want to air an alternative and speculative theory about the virus and vaccine.
> 
> It is attested that bacteria produce proteins.  If there was anything to the virus, is it possible that the effects were actually the result of the produce (proteins) produced by a type of bacteria?  Is it possible that the vaccines themselves also infect the injected with the bacteria (perhaps with additional ingredients)?
> 
> ...


I have wondered why Ivermectin, which is an anti-parasite drug, work so well to alleviate the symptoms of ‘covid’. Could viruses actually be parasites?


Just said:


> I have wondered why Ivermectin, which is an anti-parasite drug, work so well to alleviate the symptoms of ‘covid’. Could viruses actually be parasites?


Just to add, an analysis of some C19 vaccines seemed to show a microscopic feather-like living organism aka a fluke. Just a fluke.


----------



## Tudor (Sep 4, 2022)

Just said:


> I have wondered why Ivermectin, which is an anti-parasite drug, work so well to alleviate the symptoms of ‘covid’. Could viruses actually be parasites?
> 
> Just to add, an analysis of some C19 vaccines seemed to show a microscopic feather-like living organism aka a fluke. Just a fluke.


Yes, but this microorganism was some kind of african blood parasite which is incurable. So Ivermectin wouldn't help. Having this parasite in your blood is death sentence.

*African trypanosomiasis - Wikipedia*


----------



## Magnetic (Sep 7, 2022)

feralimal said:


> While I'm at it, I also want to air an alternative and speculative theory about the virus and vaccine.
> 
> It is attested that bacteria produce proteins.  If there was anything to the virus, is it possible that the effects were actually the result of the produce (proteins) produced by a type of bacteria?  Is it possible that the vaccines themselves also infect the injected with the bacteria (perhaps with additional ingredients)?
> 
> ...


Remember these reptiles come from a long line of poisoners!  They would have to be insane to spread a deadly disease that could kill themselves as well ,so poisoning is their go to method.  Yes they create narratives of deadly diseases and "Bio-Weapons" TM so they can POISON YOU WITH A SHOT OR MEDICATION because of the fear they induce.  Now of course bacteria exist but normally someone with a healthy immune system fights off the infection but IF THE IMMUNE SYSTEM HAS BEEN THOROUGHLY WEAKENED then an infection like Monkey Pox could turn deadly.  They have created VAIDS in billions of people so anything now could kill them.


----------



## feralimal (Sep 16, 2022)

Anti-vax groups use carrot emojis to hide Facebook posts



> Once the BBC alerted Facebook's parent company, Meta, the groups were removed.





> The rules of the very large group state: "Use code words for everything". It adds: "Do not use the c word, v word or b word ever" (covid, vaccine, booster). It was created more than a year ago and has more than 250,000 members.





> "It was people giving accounts of relatives who had died shortly after having the Covid-19 vaccine", he said. "But instead of using the words "Covid-19" or "vaccine", they were using emojis of carrots.





> The platforms have already come under fire for failing to block or remove emojis of monkeys and bananas when posted as a racist gesture on the accounts of black footballers.





> If the Online Safety Bill comes into law in the UK, the tech giants will face steep penalties for failing to identify and quickly removing harmful material on their platforms. But there are concerns that tools currently in use are not good enough to cope with the sheer volume of content that is posted, and the nuance and cultural differences that can cloud meaning.



TLDR:
BBC boasts of asking Facebook to remove a group of 250,000 who shared vaccine injury stories. In the article it equates people who believe they were injured with racists. Then makes the argument that the government will be able to fine corporations if they are not more proactive in suppressing this sort of content.

What exactly is the crime here? Can people not have unsanctioned opinions online?

I know the answer..  But really, whatever side of aisle you are on, how can anyone consider this to be a good thing?  Just another small step towards a totalitarian dystopia...


----------



## feralimal (Sep 19, 2022)

This was an interesting podcast to me :
Norman Fenton | The Delingpod: The James Delingpole Podcast

A top, normie, statistician professor breaks down the numbers in a way that seems honest to me, and talks about the 'lying for the greater good' justification that permeates academia.


----------



## Safranek (Sep 22, 2022)

For anyone interested in a well-researched video (2.5 hours long) about the Germ Theory and the possibility of contagion here is a video well worth watching released by Spacebusters in June called 'The End of Germ Theory' which I just stumbled into. It covers so-called virus isolation, the actual elimination of the diseases attributed to viruses and most interestingly the research done in the past regarding contagion.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/Ch8v4TVL9yq0/_


----------



## Skydog (Sep 23, 2022)

Safranek said:


> For anyone interested in a well-researched video (2.5 hours long) about the Germ Theory and the possibility of contagion here is a video well worth watching released by Spacebusters in June called 'The End of Germ Theory' which I just stumbled into. It covers so-called virus isolation, the actual elimination of the diseases attributed to viruses and most interestingly the research done in the past regarding contagion.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/Ch8v4TVL9yq0/_



I highly highly recommend all of Steve Falconer’s work over at Spacebusters BitChute channel. Covers all of our favorite topics here in the best way possible.


----------



## PantaOz (Oct 7, 2022)

Here we go again... last night new fences were delivered to parts of Shanghai... buss-loads of newly recruited "health" workers in light blue garbage bags and masks are all around to take over the suburbs... children and adults need to go now every morning at 6 a.m. and get the test before they could continue with their regular business... no school, no metro, no shopping centre, no workplace will allow anyone to enter without the test. I will not comment further, this is just an info update for now. Probably coming everywhere. Shanghai is just the testing ground.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## feralimal (Oct 8, 2022)

PantaOz said:


> View attachment 25748
> 
> Here we go again... last night new fences were delivered to parts of Shanghai... buss-loads of newly recruited "health" workers in light blue garbage bags and masks are all around to take over the suburbs... children and adults need to go now every morning at 6 p.m. and get the test before they could continue with their regular business... no school, no metro, no shopping centre, no workplace will allow anyone to enter without the test. I will not comment further, this is just an info update for now. Probably coming everywhere. Shanghai is just the testing ground.
> 
> ...


Is that your own video?  Is that what you see for yourself?


----------



## PantaOz (Oct 8, 2022)

feralimal said:


> Is that your own video?  Is that what you see for yourself?


This is what I see, too... but it's my student's video... sadly, when we see this, we all know it will involve few millions in a "drill". It seems well organized and regular now. Keep the fear of the virus going, even if you do not believe - keep the regular testing (which is still mostly free in the own communities or universities and costs around $1 if you miss the free one and need to go to testing place in the hospital), and "fight the virus until the end"...

Most of the foreigners left Shanghai, Suzhou, Wuxi... and surrounding areas... actually, most of foreigners left China now... I will estimate 90%. At the moment, mainly Colombians, Canadians, few Australians, South Africans, Kenyans... are still here. Most of the Russians and Ukrainians are gone, too...


----------



## feralimal (Oct 8, 2022)

Cheers.  I love that it is a video by someone you know.


----------



## PantaOz (Oct 15, 2022)

Beijing protests... strange things happening today... most of the WeChat videos are now deleted... let's see what happens! Some search terms were banned, WeChat accounts suspended and songs removed to stop discussion of a rare public protest denouncing Xi Jinping. An intersection near a Beijing bridge, where social media videos appeared to show smoke and protest banners on Thursday. Covid-19 policies were among the criticisms raised... people are sick of being poisoned and locked!





Many praised the lone protester's action, calling him a "hero" and a "new tank" - referring to an unknown Chinese man who stood in front of tanks during a 1989 protest.

On the eve of the Communist Party Congress, residents' frustration grew in the capital over strict security measures and COVIDrestrictions.

Authorities have tightened access to the city, blocking many passengers and deliveries.

Others were restricted or forced to quarantine.

Many took to social media to track down the protester, presumably a Chinese researcher and physicist who hails from a village in the northern province of China .

He published what appeared to be a manifesto on the popular research site ResearchGate.

The post was later removed, although others have since shared copies.

In the 23-page document, he called for strikes and acts of civil disobedience, such as demolishing testing sites.


----------



## feralimal (Nov 29, 2022)

I just came to this thread to post a message to @PantaOz about what's going on in China - he's basically one of very few people that might give a personal account of what's going on there.  But - he's deleted!  And he was so prolific too.  Change is the only constant it seems.


----------



## ViniB (Nov 29, 2022)

Brazil is on the verge of a civil war due to another fraudulent election, with gigantic protests in every city, trucker convoys started this fight almost a month ago! And guess what the prestitute bastards do, talks about a new more transmissable variant, and to reinstate mask mandates.....


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 29, 2022)

feralimal said:


> I just came to this thread to post a message to @PantaOz about what's going on in China - he's basically one of very few people that might give a personal account of what's going on there.  But - he's deleted!  And he was so prolific too.  Change is the only constant it seems.



He deleted his own account - he apparently did not appreciate that we weren't a fan of him posting wholesale articles from other sites without citations and after repeated requests to simply quote the source he felt that deleting his own account was more prudent.  Shame too because when that account wasn't plagiarizing they had some interesting things to say.

On the China note - it seems like these "lockdown protests" may not be as organic as they appear.  Many were deceived in the beginning of the pandemic when those videos of Chinese citizens dropping in the streets, or men in hazmat suits grabbing people and putting them into vans came out.  It is safe to say that China has a complete hold over what information gets out from their country, so take any information westerners receive (especially now with events replicating color revolutions) with a massive grain of salt.  

If I had to guess these protests serve as a convenient screen to our own covid disaster - Fauci's 7 hour deposition seemed to get no media attention.

Fauci's 7-Hour Deposition: What We Know So far  ⋆ Brownstone Institute

A UK watchdog group confronting the CEO of Pfizer on false claims of vaccine efficacy was not widely reported, either.

Pfizer CEO rebuked by UK watchdog for 'misleading' statements on COVID vaccine

Over half of the "covid deaths" are from vaccinated or boosted citizens (and you know if the mainstream media admits 58%, its probably much higher)

58% of Americans dying due to COVID-19 were either vaccinated or boosted: Report

The "Tripledemic" scare of Covid, Flu, and RSV is falling on completely deaf ears.  It is true there are tons of children sick with the flu/RSV (Anecdotally I know of schools that have had to close due to too many sick students and teachers) but no one is really dying, or any real cause for concern outside of normal illness protocols.  The narrative is dead with a majority of westerners, so they figure drumming up some color revolution-eqsue chaos might help bring some folks back in line, or at minimum getting them to talk about China instead of their own narratives crumbling at home.


----------



## Just (Nov 29, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> He deleted his own account - he apparently did not appreciate that we weren't a fan of him posting wholesale articles from other sites without citations and after repeated requests to simply quote the source he felt that deleting his own account was more prudent.  Shame too because when that account wasn't plagiarizing they had some interesting things to say.
> 
> On the China note - it seems like these "lockdown protests" may not be as organic as they appear.  Many were deceived in the beginning of the pandemic when those videos of Chinese citizens dropping in the streets, or men in hazmat suits grabbing people and putting them into vans came out.  It is safe to say that China has a complete hold over what information gets out from their country, so take any information westerners receive (especially now with events replicating color revolutions) with a massive grain of salt.
> 
> ...


Unless the point is to show that the vaccine uptake in China (according to the BBC this morning) was low and that now they are mandating vaccines for the elderly as it’s the ‘only way’ they can avoid having to impose full lockdown and the zero covid policy. This ‘logic’ might work in other countries eventually (slowly slowly catchee monkey). That’s what my reading of the totally corrupt MSM news gave me.


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 29, 2022)

Just said:


> Unless the point is to show that the vaccine uptake in China (according to the BBC this morning) was low and that now they are mandating vaccines for the elderly as it’s the ‘only way’ they can avoid having to impose full lockdown and the zero covid policy. This ‘logic’ might work in other countries eventually (slowly slowly catchee monkey). That’s what my reading of the totally corrupt MSM news gave me.



I also don't think its a coincidence this is occurring in Guangzhou, home of the largest iPhone factory Foxconn.  The focus on technocracy is not lost on me - especially considering that recent iPhone sales have been very underwhelming. Foxconn already had horrendous working conditions before the lockdowns, and no one batted an eye.  Perhaps this is China putting a squeeze on American tech companies not paying their "fair share" to the CCP.


----------



## Udjat (Nov 30, 2022)

Can you believe that people are still testing for covid-19  here, and I work around kids, now it is like covid-19 never existed.  No one wears masks, only in the medical offices and hospitals.  

I would just like to remind everyone, and hope to make you laugh to lighten the mood, that covid-19 was blamed to have come from some type of animal in China.  I do remember people trying to feed me that line of crap, and I just couldn't take it anymore and refused the "sickness".  

Scare tactics are an old trick, and yet it seems that the public masses fall for it every time, and the reason is evident.  We are all controlled to some degree and have really no free will unless it is to keep surviving no matter what, or give up and be consumed completely by the void.  I can only dream of a real revolution, and watch everyone stand up and take back the powers that be to reach the full profound potential of the human being.  All of this other stuff is just a drop in the bucket I am sorry to say.  

You get spell checked if you type covid without the covid-19 which I find interesting.  And what ever happened to the other names for it?  Corona, and other such names have disappeared, especially when the new supposed variants came about.  

All I can say is that Covid-19 was and is a real debacle.


----------



## Just (Nov 30, 2022)

Udjat said:


> Can you believe that people are still testing for covid-19  here, and I work around kids, now it is like covid-19 never existed.  No one wears masks, only in the medical offices and hospitals.
> 
> I would just like to remind everyone, and hope to make you laugh to lighten the mood, that covid-19 was blamed to have come from some type of animal in China.  I do remember people trying to feed me that line of crap, and I just couldn't take it anymore and refused the "sickness".
> 
> ...


I’m sure you know this but supposedly covid= certificate of vaccine ID.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Nov 30, 2022)

Another aspect that crossed my mind, in terms of the CCP intentionally inciting the population with these draconian measures (whether entirely genuine or entirely fabricated), is that this is a practice run, as are the protests in Brazil. Practice run for what? 

Since the Controllers know full well that their efforts to implode the world economic system will inevitably face rampant pushback when the populations finally realize that the true Us vs. Them dynamic is actually one small group of cowardice thugs against basically everyone else, the necessity for preparing for that pushback on a grand scale must first start with a single locale. It is logical that they would begin early with one of  the most totalitarian regimes in the world, with an absolutely enormous population, China; and one of the most ethnically diverse and volatile places in the world, with an absolutely enormous population, Brazil.

Judging by how well they are able to quell these massive and triggered populations will aid the Controllers in understanding how to best navigate the following insurrections, which They will also inevitably trigger, while of course making them appear to be true grass roots uprisings. 

As nations begin to fall like dominoes into social unrest, the Controllers will set into motion their "false light" heroes who have been long embedded in the "truther" community, far right politics, and in the alternative media, designed and trained to provide the necessary "hopium" and semblances of order, in the form of suggestions of sound monetary policy and of righteous retribution against the visible culprits that the awakening public will be eagerly rallying for, amid the ensuing chaos. 

Since "order out of chaos" has always been their most identifiable modis operandi, it is both logical and prudent to conclude that none of what is currently unfolding is happening by pure chance. 

What I'm waiting for is when the populations finally realize that it is because of the absolute control of the media (both mainstream and alternative) that the unseen Controllers can continue to frame the narrative, regardless of who falls or rises to "power". It is the mistake organized protests always make, choosing to march on capitals rather than seeking to strategically shut down as many media channels as possible first. When the Controllers can no longer hide behind their media outlet stooges to constantly reframe the narrative to their favor by turning polarized populations against one another, only then can the true scale of corruption and collusion at all levels of government and commerce be finally addressed and accounted for.


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 30, 2022)

I think China is good as it is and we should not mind its affairs, expecially because far more violent riots happened in the West, for example in mongrel US. China is still a country for Chinese people, not like crappy mongrel US.

edit: sorry for saying crappy.


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 30, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> On the China note - it seems like these "lockdown protests" may not be as organic as they appear. Many were deceived in the beginning of the pandemic when those videos of Chinese citizens dropping in the streets, or men in hazmat suits grabbing people and putting them into vans came out. It is safe to say that China has a complete hold over what information gets out from their country, so take any information westerners receive (especially now with events replicating color revolutions) with a massive grain of salt.




Funny enough, the hazmat suits have returned to China again.  


_View: https://twitter.com/whyyoutouzhele/status/1597656642803273729?s=20&t=tgN9O-m8w-aA41Qz4BmeRA_



Silveryou said:


> I think China is good as it is and we should not mind its affairs, expecially because far more violent riots happened in the West, for example in mongrel US. China is still a country for Chinese people, not like crappy mongrel US.
> 
> edit: sorry for saying crappy.



Sometimes it is difficult for me to determine your deep levels of sarcasm - in any case in the US there were 0 "violent riots" over covid lockdowns, the violence was seen in the controlled "BLM" riots.  

I am still of the opinion that a majority of these protests in any country are controlled and managed by intelligence agencies, military intelligence, etc regardless of the stated purpose.  It is much easier for these agencies to monitor the sentiment of their citizens, predict behavior based off models, and incite their own protests in order to manage them as well as gather data on potential true dissenters and protest quelling tactics.  The era of organic protests is mostly over, and China is no exception.


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 30, 2022)

First seconds of the first video I saw about these totally spontaneous protests:




​The guy on the left with the phone in hand is the one who shouted his slogans against Xi..., the leader if you want.



PantaOz said:


> Most of the foreigners left Shanghai, Suzhou, Wuxi... and surrounding areas... actually, most of foreigners left China now... I will estimate 90%. At the moment, mainly Colombians, Canadians, few Australians, South Africans, Kenyans... are still here. Most of the Russians and Ukrainians are gone, too...


Yes, they all left but the only blondie who stayed there is for some reason enthusiastically staring at the leader of the protest one meter away from him and with all the other people around being ethnic Chinese. What a coincidence!


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 30, 2022)

For what it is worth - I still believe that a majority of the planet is not buying into the covid narrative anymore.  I also think that there are likely many Chinese who are tired of being locked down and treated like animals - just like in the western countries.

The problem is not with the sentiment, but with the solution.  These controlled "protests" or color revolutions, riots, whatever you want to call them is basically engraining in citizens that there are two ways to "fight the power" of their tyrannical governments:

1. Wander randomly into the streets into a sea of people with your smartphone, post to social media.  Eventually you might pick up a brick and throw it through a window to "bring down the tyrants." 

2. Stay in the comfort of your home, on your wifi and smartphone, and repost the videos of protests to "spread the message" because eventually the good guys will win.

What a real protest looks like:


Forming communities that help one another
Being subsistent without relying on massive corporations
Operating with currency that exists outside of central banking and crypto (bartering, black markets, etc)
Removing the influence of Pharma and health insurance to tend to the health needs of citizens, wholistic and natural approaches to health
Tax revolts
Building community sourced network infrastructure to not have to rely on ISPs that can remove access to the internet at any time
Homeschooling children or communal schooling outside modern education systems
Using social media to communicate globally with other like minded people, instead of virtue signaling fake messages
Incentivizing the workforce to begin developing intrinsically valuable skills (less coding for silicon valley, more farming)


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 30, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> What a real protest looks like:
> 
> 
> Forming communities that help one another
> ...



Being part of an omogeneous racial group
Being part of an omogeneous cultural group
Refusing ideologies when they contradict the previous two aspects

BBC reporter rightly arrested by the Chinese police. It would be nice to have death penalty for these leftist western shills and provocateurs. Obviously dumb people talking about PTTBPTBT don't and can't understand this. They will probably say it's all fake and never give alternative explanations, aside weird fantasies on the matrix and other philosophical shit. Good job China. Defend yourself from mongrel Jewmerica and their covid excuses.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sce10edlzRQ_


----------



## Kalistros (Nov 30, 2022)

If you truly look deep into the subject, masks do not work, vaccines do not work, and CDC and WHO keep changing on what they say. Here is my several questions as to why:
1. If the 6 feet worked, why the mask?
2. If the mask worked, why the 6 feet?
3. If the vaccines worked, why the mask or 6 feet?
4. If the 6 feet and mask worked, why the vaccine?

These questions loop around them and it basically shows that this is nonsense.


----------



## ViniB (Dec 1, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Since "order out of chaos" has always been their most identifiable modis operandi, it is both logical and prudent to conclude that none of what is currently unfolding is happening by pure chance.


I can validate that the protests here are genuine, the people decided to start it all. 30 days, with the major one being at the capital. We don't have a leader, this is beyond politics. It's beautiful to see how many are helping each other out of heart, not interest

It is a fact the alledged "winner" of the election is a WEF member, klauss made an interview with him multiple times, we know that if we lose this fight, it's over!

Mainstream media is being harassed all over, they don't even try anymore to infiltrate the movements. At this point, if it comes down to let's hunt the criminals, so be it


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 1, 2022)

ViniB said:


> I can validate that the protests here are genuine, the people decided to start it all. 30 days, with the major one being at the capital. We don't have a leader, this is beyond politics. It's beautiful to see how many are helping each other out of heart, not interest
> 
> It is a fact the alledged "winner" of the election is a WEF member, klauss made an interview with him multiple times, we know that if we lose this fight, it's over!
> 
> Mainstream media is being harassed all over, they don't even try anymore to infiltrate the movements. At this point, if it comes down to let's hunt the criminals, so be it



I think the fact that American/western media is entirely focused on the events in China and more or less ignoring Brazil supports your point.


----------



## ViniB (Dec 1, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> I think the fact that American/western media is entirely focused on the events in China and more or less ignoring Brazil supports your point.


The media is not just ignoring, they're demonizing it every day with labels like antidemocratic, coup attempt, criminal groups, etc. 

Similar in size revolts are happening in Argentine, Bolivia and Colombia, not a single word about it in any media outlet


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 1, 2022)

ViniB said:


> I can validate that the protests here are genuine, the people decided to start it all. 30 days, with the major one being at the capital. We don't have a leader, this is beyond politics. It's beautiful to see how many are helping each other out of heart, not interest
> 
> It is a fact the alledged "winner" of the election is a WEF member, klauss made an interview with him multiple times, we know that if we lose this fight, it's over!
> 
> Mainstream media is being harassed all over, they don't even try anymore to infiltrate the movements. At this point, if it comes down to let's hunt the criminals, so be it


Thank you for sharing your insights! 

I do not disagree with your overall assessment in that there are many genuine elements taking part in these protests, however, to not account for the "hidden hand" element behind which all seemingly grass roots uprisings ultimately stem from is the most common mistake made by those that want to see genuine change, yet continuously fail at successfully unseating those in the employ of of the international banking cartel (who also fund the WEF), since they tend to lack the understanding necessary in planning truly effective strategy in the long term, macro, big picture sense. The "hidden hand" playbook depends on this lack of truly effective long term strategy on the part of the genuine aspects of grass roots uprisings, leaving them wide open to the shenanigans of planted agents who consistently and quite effectively undermine any gains that would be otherwise enjoyed. 

The media (both mainstream and alternative) plays an enormous role in undermining legitimate credibility by reframing, rebranding, and misrepresenting the genuinely populist aspects of grass roots uprisings. Without acknowledging these tried and true tactics that have been employed countless times in history by the usual suspects, it is a foregone conclusion that their undermining efforts will continue to win out against those inexperienced and uneducated, regardless of how authentic the intentions of the majority of protestors involved. 

Hopefully, this kind of information sharing will help to eventually change that, but that learning curve is, unfortunately, still quite steep.


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Kalistros (Dec 2, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> View attachment 26633
> View attachment 26634


Self-proclaimed "HEALTHY AND SAFE" "VACCINE" said by such like the WHO, CDC, Fauci... All frauds... Trying to harm us.


----------



## Gladius (Dec 2, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> View attachment 26633
> View attachment 26634


This article being on Pubmed, I wonder if the author actually provided any data to support it.
I personally know people who had those conditions after vaccinating very "pridefully" and worry free. So much that they said they'd do it again regardless of what happened after.

Children often get vaccinated at school, and there are always kids that panic and cry during the sessions. Every time, in a million schools, for many decades. Where is the data showing the children getting blood clots and heart attacks every year from it due to stress?
Man, do they just let anyone post things on pubmed?


----------



## Kalistros (Dec 2, 2022)

Gladius said:


> This article being on Pubmed, I wonder if the author actually provided any data to support it.
> I personally know people who had those conditions after vaccinating very "pridefully" and worry free. So much that they said they'd do it again regardless of what happened after.
> 
> Children often get vaccinated at school, and there are always kids that panic and cry during the sessions. Every time, in a million schools, for many decades. Where is the data showing the children getting blood clots and heart attacks every year from it due to stress?
> Man, do they just let anyone post things on pubmed?


It's written off to be an error by their own health, in reality, vaccines are the harmful thing.


----------



## pushamaku (Dec 8, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Hopefully, this kind of information sharing will help to eventually change that, but that learning curve is, unfortunately, still quite steep.


If not impossible for a big chunk of the population that's already far gone into the abyss.. 



> *Joost Abraham Maurits Meerloo* (March 14, 1903 – November 17, 1976) was a Dutch/American Doctor of Medicine and psychoanalyst. He authored _Rape of the Mind_, an analysis of brainwashing techniques and thought control in totalitarian states.
> ...
> _Rape of the Mind_​Meerloo's best-known[2] book is _Rape of the Mind,_[1] published in 1956. This book received wide attention in part because it dealt with totalitarian applications of brainwashing techniques during the Korean War_._[2] It explains how scientific brainwashing is done and argues that "hardly anyone can resist such."  "Fear, and continual pressure are known to create a menticidal hypnosis. The conscious part of the personality no longer takes part in the automatic confessions. The brainwashee lives in a trance, repeating the record grooved into him by somebody else."
> 
> ...



https://stolenhistory.net/resources/rape-of-the-mind.195/

Great summary: Part 1: The Rape of the Mind


----------



## sekito (Dec 14, 2022)

feralimal said:


> Dr Andrew Moulden did some amazing research into vaccine damage (before he committed "suicide").  I've not seen anything better on the damage:
> 
> Dr.Andrew Moulden: all vaccines cause ischemia


the video started out quite well, but then when it gets to around the 20-minute mark,
the Illuminati symbolism keeps popping up left and right: 316/613, 33; hand signs (at 30:39), and he talks about "no one can see them"
so... I think it's quite clear what's going on here


----------



## feralimal (Dec 14, 2022)

sekito said:


> I think it's quite clear what's going on here


If you say so.


----------



## pushamaku (Monday at 12:09 PM)

Well... this explains a lot...

​


----------

